# The Intelligent Hip-Hop/Rap Discussion



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Sep 30, 2005)

I remeber this thread awhile ago, but I can't find it, well, I used the search button but couldn't find it.  I remeber that jkingler made it.  I also thought of an idea may a s-mod please auto-ban users, who drop by and say, 'Rap sucks' and thast all they wrote they don't post why and such.  Saves us one last user to argue thirty pages and don't that user doesn't learn a thing.

Flame me or hate me, I love hip-hop and rap, you can't do anything aboutit.  If you wanna flame me, don't flame me here.  Prove me wrong of the errors you see.  If you can prove me of some of my ideas are wrong than I guess I would be wrong.

I was almost a few seconds close in cracking skulls in the 'Does Rap Suck Now? ', I know I shouldn't be like that, since music has styles for everyones tastes, but some users in that thread, bitch, bitch and bitch.  They listen to one rapper, lets say, 50 Cent and they think rap sucks.  Well, 50 Cent may/do suck, but you should at least listen to different styles of rap, not all wanksta rap.  Try groups that are more with empahize of lyrics and not how many girls you gave STD's to. 

I made this thread for users who respect Hip-Hop/Rap for what it is, and listen to it and tell there opnion and why it is good or why it is bad.   If you says a group stinks, why? Post song lyrics, names, beats, etc, to back up your reasoning. 

Another reason for this thread is to teach a person here and there that Hip-Hop/Rap is good, and more people should listen to it, no matter where you from, age, race or religion.  You have to remember that music is the universal language, not langague for one.

Hate it or Love it.

*awaits, S&G, moe, Catatonik, jkingler and other users view on Hip-Hop/Rap*

The word of _*moe*_:


			
				moe said:
			
		

> Okay , some ground rules here
> 
> I will NOT tolerate one line comments such as "RAP IS CRAP LOLZZZZ!!!1shift"! This thread is discussing hiphop, and if you feel that it doesnt tickle your fancy, well you are entitled to your opinion, but please, at least make a good argument.
> 
> I know there is alot of bad music in hiph, but here is also a great deal of brilliant works, and this goes for every form of music. Debate and disuss, but dont come in making a single line and then leaving the thread. EVERYONE here is more than happy to share some of the fine gems we have come across, so if you feel that you think hiphop is aweful, at least give us the oppurtunity to send you a record or a song and give it a fair listen. That is all we ask.


----------



## furious styles (Sep 30, 2005)

I've been a hip hop fan since childhood as a result of where i grew up and who my friends were. I listen to gangsta, underground, and everything in between. I don't flame people for not liking it, but I would say to give it a chance, because chances are you will find at least one thing you like.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 30, 2005)

I'm a fan to most music in general, and there is a lot of Hip-Hop and Rap that tickles my fancy. Although I loathe the likes of 50 Cent and such, I can not help but stop to listen to the greats as Tupac, Mos Def, Talib Kweli, and whom ever else I might like while hearing. I have a few friends who write and rap, in Dutch, but it still sounds better than any Dutch rapper I have heard, save for perhaps Brainpower.


----------



## mow (Sep 30, 2005)

Okay , some ground rules here

I will NOT tolerate one line comments such as "RAP IS CRAP LOLZZZZ!!!1shift"! This thread is discussing hiphop, and if you feel that it doesnt tickle your fancy, well you are entitled to your opinion, but please, at least make a good argument. 

I know there is alot of bad music in hiph, but here is also a great deal of brilliant works, and this goes for every form of music. Debate and disuss, but dont come in making a single line and then leaving the thread. EVERYONE here is more than happy to share some of the fine gems we have come across, so if you feel that you think hiphop is aweful, at least give us the oppurtunity to send you a record or a song and give it a fair listen. That is all we ask.


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Sep 30, 2005)

cheifrocka said:
			
		

> I've been a hip hop fan since childhood as a result of where i grew up and who my friends were. I listen to gangsta, underground, and everything in between. I don't flame people for not liking it, but I would say to give it a chance, because chances are you will find at least one thing you like.



Very true.

People thinking  that people who like rap and hip-hop, only like rap and hip-hop.  that is a 100% not true.  In fact, rap and hip-hop fans like different and more genres than epople think they do.  

Take me for instance, I love rock, soft rock, a little metal, electronica, disco and sometimes, opera.  The thing is that some music genres mind controll people an dthe mind controlling tells them not to like a certain genre sometimes rap and hip-hop.  If we could get a few people to listen to a band, like Sugarhill Gnag, Immortal Techinque or The Roots. It could only take a band here nad there and they would have a different view on rap/hip-hop. 

Hip-Hop isn't just a USA thing, there are otehr rap groups around teh world, like in Japan.  In Japan they have Rhymester, who I love to death.  I may not understand the words they speak but I understand what they are rapping about by beat, speed and style.  Rhymester doesn't have that 'ghetto' approach there normal, Japanese people who like to rap, can't put them in jail for that.


----------



## mow (Sep 30, 2005)

Kucheeky Badkuya said:
			
		

> Hip-Hop isn't just a USA thing, there are otehr rap groups around teh world, like in Japan.  In Japan they have Rhymester, who I love to death.  I may not understand the words they speak but I understand what they are rapping about by beat, speed and style.  Rhymester doesn't have that 'ghetto' approach there normal, Japanese people who like to rap, can't put them in jail for that.



Have you listened to Nujabes by any chance? I garuntee you that you will fall in love with him too.


----------



## Procyon (Sep 30, 2005)

Can someone please direct me to some of the intelligent stuff then? Because I feel deprived. The groups I'm familiar with are fulfill all of the stereotypes. 50Cent, Eminem, etc. They all kinda scare me off because of the gangster kinda thing, and a crude way of expressing things.


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Sep 30, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> Have you listened to Nujabes by any chance? I garuntee you that you will fall in love with him too.



Yes, I have I was using Rhymester as an example, I would like to also add Fat Jon, Tsurgai No Mai and there are others that I forgot.


----------



## mow (Sep 30, 2005)

FAT JON is LOVE 

YOU HAVE to give Madlib a spin, he collaborated with MF DOOM on Madvilliany, which was one of the best records of last year.

Giro (lol @ your new nick XD): Im uping some records atm and Ill be sure to pass them by you.


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Sep 30, 2005)

Psycho the Hymen Man said:
			
		

> Can someone please direct me to some of the intelligent stuff then? Because I feel deprived. The groups I'm familiar with are fulfill all of the stereotypes. 50Cent, Eminem, etc. They all kinda scare me off because of the gangster kinda thing, and a crude way of expressing things.



Sure thing.

I'll upload a Fat Jon[Lightweight Heavy album, which you all should have if not, send a PM to me stating you want it ] for you since moe has more albums than me, I have a lot of singles instead. ing


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Sep 30, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> FAT JON is LOVE
> 
> YOU HAVE to give Madlib a spin, he collaborated with MF DOOM on Madvilliany, which was one of the best records of last year.



Fat Jon is amazing. As I said before anyone who wnats Lightweight Heavy send a PM.  moe, care to upload Madlib for me, pairing up with MF Doom, equals God's music.  

EVERYONE GET YOUR HANDS ON SOM MF DOOM SPECIAL HERBS VOLUMES, NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 30, 2005)

I have a recording on soundclick of a friend of mine rapping, it's in Dutch, but meh, I'll put down and translate the lyrics if its necesary.


----------



## the-youkai-slayer (Sep 30, 2005)

finally someone who actually sees hip-hop for the culture and art that it is.... people always let a lot of the negative hip-hop rappers influence their opinion but seriously open yours eyes, ears and mind people. there's a whole other world of hip-hop out there that can blow you away........... btw

Nas is f**kn awesome. agree? disagree? don't CARE.

oh and talib kweli & immortal technique too.


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Sep 30, 2005)

the-youkai-slayer said:
			
		

> finally someone who actually sees hip-hop for the culture and art that it is.... people always let a lot of the negative hip-hop rappers influence their opinion but seriously open yours eyes, ears and mind people. there's a whole other world of hip-hop out there that can blow you away........... btw
> 
> Nas is f**kn awesome. agree? disagree? don't CARE.
> 
> oh and talib kweli & immortal technique too.



NaS is great, its just a lot of people think Kayne west is better.  People compare NaS and Kayne which I don't know why, though.  NaS had some great songs in his latest album, I loved, 'Suicide Bounce', 'Makings of a Perfect B**tch*', 'Briding the Gap' some great works of his.

the-youkai-slayer, have listened to Jurassic 5?  The have a stlye sometimes like NaS, if you haven't listened to them listen to them.


----------



## mow (Sep 30, 2005)

kay guys, this is what I have uploaded

Nas - God's Son
Nas - Illmatic
Nas - It Was Written
Nas - Stillmatic
The Roots - Things Fall Apart
The roots - The Tipping Point
Lifesavas - Spirits In Stone

Who wants what?


----------



## izzy (Sep 30, 2005)

I love rap and I think people here already know that from other threads but... one thing I have a problem with, concerning  hip-hop.

It doesn't affect me the way rock/folk/piano/pop/ballads/almost every other genre has.

With hip hop I find my self saying "Thats clever word play" or " The beat is interesting". Hip hop's closet form of entertainment, to me, is comedy. It's either boring or really clever. But rarely do I feel emotion (well besides laughter). Tupac can make me angry and ATCQ will make me feel relaxed, but that is about the deepest it gets for me. 

For myself, rock can resonate so many more feelings. I have cried, felt lucky, extremely elated, depressed, comforted etc.

I also feel that other forms of music besides hip hop seem much more Epic and beautiful. 

I am not trying to bad mouth hip hop, this is just what I have experienced. Anyone with similar experiences? Suggestions on songs that resonate different emotions?

Sorry about my syntax! I am trying to write a paper and it's taking up all my syntax juice.


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Sep 30, 2005)

> Nas - It Was Written
> Nas - Stillmatic
> The Roots - Things Fall Apart
> The roots - The Tipping Point



I would like these. Thanks. 

You want the new/latest NaS album, Streets Disciple Part 1 and Part 2?


----------



## mow (Sep 30, 2005)

izzy said:
			
		

> I love rap and I think people here already know that from other threads but... one thing I have a problem with, concerning  hip-hop.
> 
> It doesn't affect me the way rock/folk/piano/pop/ballads/almost every other genre has.
> 
> ...



Bless your soul. this is the kind of posts I want to see more of. I can completely understand where you are coming from. To me Folk/Post Rock is where my emotions can be driven to an edge, and I can comprhend how you feel in regards to hiphop, it was after all started as party-have-fun music(even the term MC stands for Master Of Ceremones, the man in those days simply backed up the DJ). And yes I agree with your clever word play statment. That is the other defyining quality found in hip hop and not present in many other forms of music. An example of this is free style battles.

There are however some very emotion filled tracks and record I can reccomend. Look for Atmosphere - Fuck you Lucy (single song) or Aesop Rock - Daylight. 

@Kucheeky Badkuya; Sure thing mate, I'll pm them now. I have Street discle so no need to up it .


----------



## theskyisfallin (Sep 30, 2005)

I'm lovin' _Side to Side_ right now from the new Blackalicious record. 'tis good fun. What do people think of the new CD from them?

I find rap, when done well, gives me the biggest emotional response of any genre. Social Realist lyrics really get to me.


----------



## mow (Sep 30, 2005)

I just got the new record actually, still havent given it a spin though. I have very high hopes for it. Does it hold it's ground well against Blazing Arrow?


----------



## 'RoP' (Sep 30, 2005)

> no matter where you from, age, race or religion. You have to remember that music is the universal language, not langague for one.





> In fact, rap and hip-hop fans like different and more genres than epople think they do.



Really well said ! reps for you. I mean there are sooo much good artist not only in english there are so many arts of hiphop and rap...you cant judge Rap only because 50 cent f.e. makes music for teenigangstas.


----------



## theskyisfallin (Sep 30, 2005)

It certainly isn't a poor record and is in itself a decently strong record, compared to Blazing Arrow however...well that is a hard act to follow.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 30, 2005)

Why not join the Hip Hop FC then: this

Loved Hip Hop since the moment I started looking for music myself.



			
				Kucheeky Badkuya said:
			
		

> Another reason for this thread is to teach a person here and there that Hip-Hop/Rap is good, and more people should listen to it, no matter where you from, age, race or religion. You have to remember that music is the universal language, not langague for one.


 
Completely agree with that, when I went to see De La Soul live my dad was standing next to me and he's 57. Admittedly he was probably the oldest guy there. Was kinda funny when Posdenous asked people how old they were and the highest he went up to was over 30 lol.


----------



## cloin (Sep 30, 2005)

I'd love to join the Hip Hop FC, but I'd feel like such a noob.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 30, 2005)

Errr why's that?


----------



## cloin (Sep 30, 2005)

I'm still relatively new to the genre and I'd be completely school'd knowledge-wise.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 30, 2005)

Then that's an even better reason to join. To find out more about Hip Hop. It's not about how much knowledge you have it's about everyone who loves Hip Hop coming together.


----------



## FaLLenInU (Sep 30, 2005)

As much devoted i am to Hip-Hop and Rap I cant overlook the fact that it is doing some major damages in our society.  Hip-Hop and Rap has changed dramatically from the days of 2Pac and not for the better, lyrics no longer speak of the truth about the harshness of living in the ghetto and on the streets instead it tells of lies about the successs in thuglife.  Hip-Hop and Rap has become corrupted by money and fame, and its influencing people into a lifelstyle that really only leads to death and pain. Music helps define alot of things in a person, personality, physical appeareance, mindset their all affected by the type of Music we listen to.


----------



## cloin (Oct 1, 2005)

It seems to me that you're describing the current mainstream trend.  Yes, hip-hop has changed, but some of it has changed for the better in my opinion.  I don't know about you, but I don't care to be asailed with album after album constantly hearing about how raw the streets may or may not be.  That message can only be so positive and it can only be reiterated so many times without becoming stale and trite.  What you're describing would mean a repetitive slump for hip-hop and would only serve to hasten its demise.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 1, 2005)

I'll join the hip hop FC! I would love to discuss Public enemy >.>


----------



## Blackvoice (Oct 1, 2005)

I on the other hand like all rap including gangster rap. i view gangster rap the same way i view action movies. i do not search for some deep rooted meaning in my music except for entertainment. I find it sad when people take it so seriously that they act out what they hear.

I once made a mixed CD that went like this
Jay-Z -> Nas -> Ramstein-> Elvis -> Raekwon -> Rob Zombie -> Disturbed -> Rakim (BTW god in my music world) ->lil Kim.

All i got from this was entertainment and nothing else. Now i understand that people look to these songs for some sort of deep thoughts but frankly i think that's where the problem starts.


----------



## Nybarius (Oct 1, 2005)

Here's a tip if you really want to be a trup hip-hop head.  Start following producers instead of lyricists.  The producer has infinitely more to do with making a solid finished product than the vocalist in 90% of cases.  (Obviously not including dope acapella tracks.)


----------



## Stalker (Oct 1, 2005)

Have youi guys heard of Mike Jones? Hes pretty cool.





			
				Kucheeky Badkuya said:
			
		

> Hip-Hop isn't just a USA thing, there are otehr rap groups around teh world, like in Japan.  In Japan they have Rhymester, who I love to death.  I may not understand the words they speak but I understand what they are rapping about by beat, speed and style.  Rhymester doesn't have that 'ghetto' approach there normal, Japanese people who like to rap, can't put them in jail for that.



WHat are some good songs of Rhymester


----------



## Nybarius (Oct 1, 2005)

Stalker said:
			
		

> Have youi guys heard of Mike Jones? Hes pretty cool.



WHO?????????


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Oct 1, 2005)

Stalker said:
			
		

> Have youi guys heard of Mike Jones? Hes pretty cool.



Don't even start, pal.




> WHat are some good songs of Rhymester



*Rhymester:*
You Better Listen Up
The Great Ameteurhythm
Y.E.N

__ Ni Iwaserya - Album of Rhymester

*Essay/Rant[not by me] on Japnese Hip-Hop and Lyrics:*


====================================
I'll find more of the Rhymester songs, its just hard to find translations of it.


----------



## Niabingi (Oct 1, 2005)

I would say that i adore hiphop and always have! but its the same for music i just love well put together sounds... but more than that i love real and honest music not just the sound but the whole vibe off it hiphop can be so honest and fresh and moving at times I guarantee that if approached with an open mind anybody can get into this genre of music

Also say what you want about mainstream hiphop and i will agree that the majority of it is useless however there are some talented kats who broke into that mainstream market!

rhymemaster and Nujabes are very very cool! the samurai champloo soundtrack opened up my eyes to that stuff I had to d-load as much Fat jon and nujabes as possible after listening to that!
Talking of non us rap being as im from the uk i have to hold it down for some good local talent we have developing over here not to mention the grime scene which is just nex! Anybody here sampled the delights of Uk hiphop or grime? what about the hiphop scene in your personal locality?


----------



## Nakajima (Oct 1, 2005)

Ummm...I believe hip hop is a cultural description of rap's subculture (clothes, mentality, etc), not a type of music.  Rather, rap, is what you are referring as the form of music that you want to discuss.


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Oct 1, 2005)

Nakajima said:
			
		

> Ummm...I believe hip hop is a cultural description of rap's subculture (clothes, mentality, etc), not a type of music.  Rather, rap, is what you are referring as the form of music that you want to discuss.



Not really.  Rap/Hip are a like but there styles are different, Hip-Hop has beats and all, so you are saying that MF Doom is a rapper even though, he doesn't rap a word, right?


----------



## Stalker (Oct 1, 2005)

Kucheeky Badkuya said:
			
		

> Don't even start, pal.



...why not?






			
				Kucheeky Badkuya said:
			
		

> *Rhymester:*
> You Better Listen Up
> The Great Ameteurhythm
> Y.E.N
> ...


Thanks


----------



## A2L (Oct 1, 2005)

I'm pretty out of loop with the hiphop genre but do enjoy Nujabes and Fat Jon since they were already listed...

My favorite artist though is Del the Homosapien... Deltron 3030 is, for some reason, my unchallenged favorite album.  I've heard some really good lyrists and lyrics but nothing keeps me absorbed like that album.


----------



## Jink (Oct 2, 2005)

ok here goes

Im a huge fan of hip-hop, I love listening to old school hits by juice crew, nwa, rakim (& eric b) and I love it all. Some people who hear i like this type of music they call me a wigger or say stuff like that, and these people are usually goths are emo type kids without a clue of what they're talking about, sure I mean, if I thought hip-hop was 50 Cent, Paul Wall, and all the other garbage you see nowadays, sure I would hate it to, but what alot of people dont realise is that hip-hop goes way beyond from women, cars, jewelry, and all that. Hip-hop to me is a voice that can speak to anyone, a voice to the world. and its just not the music, I love the whole culture, and the history. So i wish some people would stop being ignorant and thinging that hip-hop isn't worth listening to and that its just for black people. I've always listened to hip-hop, and I always will, the music strikes me as very unique and I can say hip-hop is my life. 

my fav artists

Apathy
Aesop Rock
Blackalicious
Cormega
Del the Funky Homospaien
Juice Crew (Kool G Rap, Big Daddy Kane, Biz markie, Marley Marl, MC Shan, master Ace, Craig G. Roxanne Shante)
Rakim (& Eric B)
Talib kweli
Mos Def
Hi-tek
GZA (RZA)
Atmosphere
Common
Canibus
and alot more

and anyone hear about Dreddy Kruger A&Ring the new album with GZA, RZA and alot of Indie hip-hop artists? mainly all the artists mentioned on this cd I love, Im definitly getting this cd, it comes out October 18th. Its going to shape out to be the best cd to get this year (in my eyes)


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 2, 2005)

Weighing in from deep within the metal corner, this is what I have to say:

Hip-hop is one of those genres where the surface scum can easily out-shine the purity beneathe. Covered with projects that range from the brutally misoginistic, to the most arrogant, self-aggrandizing boasting you will ever hear. Cockiness and sexism, exist along-side pseudo-prostitution and self-devouring ignorance.

That's what people see thanks to MTV.

Beneathe there is a world of music that I can say in complete honesty has hit me like a hammer. When I first heard Alphabet Aerobics I was bowled over like I had never been before. While I was always open to new music, I did not know about the good hip-hop until a good friend opened my eyes. 

After that experience, I began to delve, deep and swiftly. Blackalicious led to Del, Del to Deltron, the Immortal Technique, Sweatshop Union.

Then I came here, and with even my minimal exposure, I was allowed to delve deeper. 

I am as hooked as ever I was by Metal, or Progressive Rock..or any style.

I will also add that there are hip-hop songs that genuinely cause an emotional impact in me, and that....that says it all.


----------



## Jink (Oct 2, 2005)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> Weighing in from deep within the metal corner, this is what I have to say:
> 
> Hip-hop is one of those genres where the surface scum can easily out-shine the purity beneathe. Covered with projects that range from the brutally misoginistic, to the most arrogant, self-aggrandizing boasting you will ever hear. Cockiness and sexism, exist along-side pseudo-prostitution and self-devouring ignorance.
> 
> ...




yes yes yes, alot of people dont notice that hip-hop is great, you just dont go to MTV or BET to look for it, and Alphabet Aerobics is an amazing song, i love it, blackalicious is one of the most talented duos I've ever seen. theres also a sogn called A to G thats similar to Alphabet Aerobics, equally as great


----------



## Stalker (Oct 2, 2005)

PervertedHermit said:
			
		

> my fav artists
> 
> Apathy
> Aesop Rock
> ...




Those guys have nothing on mike jones.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Oct 2, 2005)

Stalker said:
			
		

> Those guys have nothing on mike jones.


Here we go again. *throws self of cliff*


----------



## Stalker (Oct 2, 2005)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> Here we go again. *throws self of cliff*



THERES A CLIFF NEXT TO YOUR COMPUTER!?


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Oct 2, 2005)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> Here we go again. *throws self of cliff*


 *ties self to sunshine, thanks God for cliff.*

Def Jux, Quannum Projects, these are the labels that are saving Hip-Hop. Aesop Rock is amazing. I love Lyrics Born also.

The new DangerDoom album featuring Dangermouse, MF Doom, and the cast of Adult Swim is unbelievable. Must listen for any self-respecting Hip-Hop fan. The beats and lyrics are well-delivered and the occasional cuts from Master Shake and Brak are priceless.


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Oct 2, 2005)

Stalker said:
			
		

> THERES A CLIFF NEXT TO YOUR COMPUTER!?



Just for you.


----------



## Stalker (Oct 2, 2005)

o0oEnderIlleso0o said:
			
		

> *ties self to sunshine, thanks God for cliff.*
> 
> Def Jux, Quannum Projects, these are the labels that are saving Hip-Hop. Aesop Rock is amazing. I love Lyrics Born also.



YOUR COMPUTER IS NEXT TO THE OTHERS GUYS TOO? HOW IS THAT POSSIBLE IF HES IN In a distorted reality with Vash AND YOUR IN UT?

More like killing hip hop


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 2, 2005)

Stalker said:
			
		

> YOUR COMPUTER IS NEXT TO THE OTHERS GUYS TOO? HOW IS THAT POSSIBLE IF HES IN In a distorted reality with Vash AND YOUR IN UT?
> 
> More like killing hip hop



If you have nothing intelligent to offer this conversational thread pal. Fuck Off.

It's that simple.

Stop trolling and offer a valid post, or get lost.

We do not want to hear posts like Mike Jones pwnz all those guys.

Performers like Del tha Funky Homosapien cannot only out perform that talentless fucking Lil John wannabe, but they also offer intelligent and intricately deep alternatives to the bullshit MTV world.

Either grow up and open your mind, or just fade away.


----------



## Jink (Oct 2, 2005)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> If you have nothing intelligent to offer this conversational thread pal. Fuck Off.
> 
> It's that simple.
> 
> ...



indeed, I cant beleive someone would consider mike jones to be good, and this is the HIP-HOP thread not the fake rap bullshit thread (i consider rap and hip-hop 2 different genres)


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 2, 2005)

I actually could care less that he worships Mike Jones.

But he offers no INTELLIGENT posts.

That's my problem.


----------



## Jink (Oct 2, 2005)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> I actually could care less that he worships Mike Jones.
> 
> But he offers no INTELLIGENT posts.
> 
> That's my problem.



yea im the same, but I dont liek ginorant people who say hes the best

anyways, anyone listen to 7L & Esoteric? They're pretty good, Rise of the Rebel is an amazing song


----------



## Blackvoice (Oct 3, 2005)

speaking of hip hop what do you guys think of other country's as far as hip hop? do you think another country is going to take off where the US is slacking?


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 3, 2005)

Japan is making in roads, and certainly Mexico and the south americas are pumping more hiphoppers.

As is Canada.


----------



## Blackvoice (Oct 3, 2005)

wow really the Cananadians? (lol) upload some i never heard


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 3, 2005)

Yeah
I'll see if I can get Sweatshop Union, Internal Affairs, K-Os and a couple others up for you.

It may or may not work, but I have been meaning to spread Internal Affairs to the hip-hop lovers here anyways.


----------



## Blackvoice (Oct 3, 2005)

Kewl cuz let me know when it;s up


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Oct 3, 2005)

Blackvoice said:
			
		

> wow really the Cananadians? (lol) upload some i never heard



You'd be suprised just how much amazing talent comes from the north. Canada's "struggling musician program" gives many artists a chance to make music without having to conform to major label demands. For instance, Cursed's last album and the tour they are on right now was paid for entirely by the Canadian government. And Cursed is like Canada's Converge.


----------



## Stalker (Oct 3, 2005)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> As is Canada.



LOL, can you give a yousendit link, or give some names and songs?



			
				PervertedHermit said:
			
		

> yea im the same, but I dont liek ginorant people who say hes the best



I never meant to so he was the best, and i dont remeber saying he was the best.



			
				Catatonik said:
			
		

> I actually could care less that he worships Mike Jones.
> 
> But he offers no INTELLIGENT posts.
> .



I dont worship him, i just like his music.

How is the post above ^ intelligent?

and how is throws slef off a cliff inteligent?



			
				PervertedHermit said:
			
		

> this is the HIP-HOP thread not the fake rap bullshit thread (i consider rap and hip-hop 2 different genres)



*YOU* Consider? What about the rest of the world? As far as i see it, alot of people consider hip hop and fake rap bs the same. 




			
				Catatonik said:
			
		

> We do not want to hear posts like Mike Jones pwnz all those guys.
> 
> Performers like Del tha Funky Homosapien cannot only out perform that talentless fucking Lil John wannabe, but they also offer intelligent and intricately deep alternatives to the bullshit MTV world.



I just gave my opionon on mike jones compared to the other people 

"Performers like Del tha Funky Homosapien cannot only out perform that talentless fucking Lil John wannabe, but they also offer intelligent and intricately deep alternatives to the bullshit MTV world."

Can you prove it?


----------



## mow (Oct 3, 2005)

Stalker, the issue here isnt that you simpyl stating your liking of Mike Jones, which is completley fine, but you keep mentioning him in a fashion that derails the entire discussion and takes it off topic. That can be rather annoying.


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 3, 2005)

Yeah.

Get a full Del album, listen to it from the beginning to end. Compare it lyrically to Mike Jones advertising campaign, compare it through beats and guests.

It's not even a matter of opinion, it's a genuine fact. Lyrically, Del uses both more intelligent and interesting lyrics, and he can use most of the english language in his rhymes as opposed to his own name..
over....and over...and over....

Anyhoo.

Offer an intelligent, and valid post and I'm not going to an asshole.


----------



## Jink (Oct 3, 2005)

i boguht the black star album today, simply awesome, Talib and Mos go together like bill cosby and jello


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 3, 2005)

Blackstar rules.

Such a wickedly crafted album.

Hails.

I just bought Madvillain the other day.

*dances*


----------



## mow (Oct 3, 2005)

PervertedHermit said:
			
		

> i boguht the black star album today, simply awesome, Talib and Mos go together like bill cosby and jello



I fell on my bum laughing with that refernce XD.

And Oh for MF DOOM fans, peep this. MF DOOM is (rumored) to be working on the following records:

MADVILLAN - Madvillany II
MF DOOM - OPERATION: DOOMSDAY II
MF DOOM and The Professor - The Supervillian meets the professer
MF DOOM and Count - Count Fingers (Instrumential Record)

Seriously.. can it get any better than this guy?  


Oh, to all Atmosphere fans, I just got the leak for his new record _You Can't Imagien How Much Fun We Are Having_. If you want it pm me =]. I still didnt give it a spin so no thoughs on it.


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Oct 3, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> And Oh for MF DOOM fans, peep this. MF DOOM is (rumored) to be working on the following records:
> 
> MADVILLAN - Madvillany II
> MF DOOM - OPERATION: DOOMSDAY II
> ...



 

DangerDoom is going to be great amazing.  I couldn't expect less from Doom.


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 3, 2005)

Dudes as busy as Devin Townsend, Peter Tagtgren, Mike Patton or Les ****ing Claypool.

Awesome.

hard on the wallet, but awesome.


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Oct 4, 2005)

Kucheeky Badkuya said:
			
		

> DangerDoom is going to be great amazing.  I couldn't expect less from Doom.



I got a promo a week ago. It is very impressive.


----------



## mow (Oct 4, 2005)

o0oEnderIlleso0o said:
			
		

> I got a promo a week ago. It is very impressive.



Going to a listening party next Tuesday, should be a blast .


----------



## Jink (Oct 4, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> I fell on my bum laughing with that refernce XD.
> 
> And Oh for MF DOOM fans, peep this. MF DOOM is (rumored) to be working on the following records:
> 
> ...




ah man I love atmosphere, first time I heard God Loves Ugly I was instantly hooked on him, think you can send me the leak?


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 4, 2005)

I cant wait for Revolutionary Volume III

Immortal Technique r0xx0rz my b0xx0rz


----------



## UnderGroundJunkie_UGJ (Oct 4, 2005)

Well me myself like a combo of rap/rock. Lol i dont know if any heard anything like that but its out there. Heh Try d/ling the Collison Course album. And try Linkin parks ReAnimation album. Heh i like rap and hip-hop but what im into now is rap/rock stuff. A Real good song @if u have limewire to d/l it@ Is Jigga vs. what faint. Thats got me banging my head AND crip walking at the same time.


----------



## Deleted member 15401 (Oct 4, 2005)

pac is ruined.. they should stop releasing albums that he doesnt even make
eminem just takes his vocals and chucks in some random beats + other vocals


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Oct 5, 2005)

hjkou said:
			
		

> pac is ruined.. they should stop releasing albums that he doesnt even make
> eminem just takes his vocals and chucks in some random beats + other vocals



Yeah, Tu Pac had some great works but release more stuff now, its really low.  All the money is going to Tu Pac's girlfriends, wives, mother, etc.


----------



## mow (Oct 5, 2005)

PervertedHermit said:
			
		

> ah man I love atmosphere, first time I heard God Loves Ugly I was instantly hooked on him, think you can send me the leak?



Yuo bet mate, you'll be getting i shortly .

Anyone here heard of A Gun Called Tension? A brand new (and great) hiphop/rock act. Their self titled debut is great


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 5, 2005)

I'd be interested in checking out a Gun Called tension

As long as it is vastly better than the Jolly Rogers.

THAT moe, was exceedingly painful to listen to.


----------



## TGC (Oct 5, 2005)

thats the first time i see the word intelligent along with the words hip hop and rap in a sentence........................just kidding ive always enjoyed rap...i hear t once in a while...tupac...biggie....and all the rest i like it...


----------



## Jink (Oct 5, 2005)

hjkou said:
			
		

> pac is ruined.. they should stop releasing albums that he doesnt even make
> eminem just takes his vocals and chucks in some random beats + other vocals



I never liked tupac though, he was overrated IMO


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Oct 5, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> Anyone here heard of A Gun Called Tension? A brand new (and great) hiphop/rock act. Their self titled debut is great



A Gun Called tension was a fine listen.  Though, the mono-tone voice of his does get annoying after awhile.


----------



## mow (Oct 5, 2005)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> I'd be interested in checking out a Gun Called tension
> 
> As long as it is vastly better than the Jolly Rogers.
> 
> THAT moe, was exceedingly painful to listen to.



Dissing the Rogres ?

Death to you 



			
				Kucheeky Badkuya said:
			
		

> A Gun Called tension was a fine listen.  Though, the mono-tone voice of his does get annoying after awhile.



Yeah that was very annoying, his flow is has many flaws. They've got a long way to go, but I think they can do it.


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 5, 2005)

One day I will write my anti-Jolly Rogers Rant.

Until then I'm still waiting on a Green Carnation review...among others 

But yeah gimme some of this Gun stuff.


----------



## Vibracobra (Oct 6, 2005)

PervertedHermit said:
			
		

> I never liked tupac though, he was overrated IMO



He certainly wasn't the best MC (you can argue about this, its just my opinion), but he certainly defined a generation of rappers spittin urban rhetoric. I don't look to a specific work of his for lyrics, like I do Mobb Deep "The Infamous", GZA "Liquid Swords", or even more recently Cannibal Ox "The Cold Vien", but I think his importance is well warranted. No one did what Pac did.


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Oct 6, 2005)

Vibracobra said:
			
		

> He certainly wasn't the best MC (you can argue about this, its just my opinion), but he certainly defined a generation of rappers spittin urban rhetoric. I don't look to a specific work of his for lyrics, like I do Mobb Deep "The Infamous", GZA "Liquid Swords", or even more recently Cannibal Ox "The Cold Vien", but I think his importance is well warranted. No one did what Pac did.


 Agreed. So much of Tupac were the subtle innovations that influenced much of rap music today.


----------



## mow (Oct 6, 2005)

Did I mention that The Roots rock? Cause they Do, and boy they rock so well,. Just listen to *The Seed 2.0* off Phrenolgy and you'll understand what Im saying. Black Though is an amazing lyricist and ?uestlove is the shit.


----------



## izzy (Oct 7, 2005)

One of few "gangsta' rappers" I can enjoy, 2pac, is definetly getting disrespected. 

You just don't mess with someones art when they aren't around to okay it. I can't imagine someone painting over a Keith Haring painting and saying "Oh trust me it looks better". It's such a slap in the face to have have a track with Tupac's verse and Biggie Smalls verse over a Eminem beat, and make it seem as if they were best buddies. Biggie, which could be behind tupac's death, and tupac weren't friends and I am pretty sure that is house hold knowledge.

They even did the most ridiculous thing with Notorious B.I.G., P diddy changed the B.I.G (Business Instead of Game) to Book's Instead of Guns. I mean sure the latter is much more commendable, but you don't change peoples namesake.

It really grinds my gears...

ANYWAYS.

I saw Del Tha Funkee Homosapien w/Heiroglyphics three monthes ago, Del lit up a joint on stage and started freestyling about Harry Potter. It was hilarious.


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 7, 2005)

I would like to have seen that. I really would have.


----------



## Blackvoice (Oct 7, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> Did I mention that The Roots rock? Cause they Do, and boy they rock so well,. Just listen to *The Seed 2.0* off Phrenolgy and you'll understand what Im saying. Black Though is an amazing lyricist and ?uestlove is the shit.



indeed they do, i have had the CD's i got playing over and over in my car right now. good ish


----------



## Stalker (Oct 7, 2005)

Eminem and 50 centy has a song called till i collapse, and its pretty good. to me its not the regular gangster rap.  MIKE JONES


----------



## pnoypridz (Oct 7, 2005)

Stalker said:
			
		

> Eminem and 50 centy has a song called till i collapse, and its pretty good. to me its not the regular gangster rap.



OMG YOUR CHEATING ON MIKE JONES :amazed


----------



## Stalker (Oct 7, 2005)

Kucheeky Badkuya said:
			
		

> *Rhymester:*
> You Better Listen Up
> The Great Ameteurhythm
> Y.E.N
> ...




limewire couldnt find any of those...


			
				pnoypridz said:
			
		

> OMG YOUR CHEATING ON MIKE JONES :amazed


OMG I DID. i edited my post from above!


----------



## Jink (Oct 8, 2005)

izzy said:
			
		

> One of few "gangsta' rappers" I can enjoy, 2pac, is definetly getting disrespected.
> 
> You just don't mess with someones art when they aren't around to okay it. I can't imagine someone painting over a Keith Haring painting and saying "Oh trust me it looks better". It's such a slap in the face to have have a track with Tupac's verse and Biggie Smalls verse over a Eminem beat, and make it seem as if they were best buddies. Biggie, which could be behind tupac's death, and tupac weren't friends and I am pretty sure that is house hold knowledge.
> 
> ...



sure I have mad respect for 2Pac but the whole G Rap scene isnt for me, and I do agree that eminem put that cd just to rep a dead mans rhymes, kind of sad, he just tried to get money of it

also I have a question about Danger Doom, is it a two man duet? or is it just one person? and about MF Doom, thats just a AKA name for Danger Doom right? or is MF Doom part of the two man duet in Danger Doom? because I've seen cds by MF Doom and Danger Doom but I don't understand why they would release a cd on one name and a different cd on an alias


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 8, 2005)

MF Doom is a performer (Metal Face Doom)

Danger Doom consist of two performers, MF Doom and Dangermouse.

Madvillain is a collaberation between MF Doom and Madlib, Nastradoomus is MF Doom playing with Nas etc..

But it's MF Doom who is the entity, not Danger Doom.


----------



## Jink (Oct 8, 2005)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> MF Doom is a performer (Metal Face Doom)
> 
> Danger Doom consist of two performers, MF Doom and Dangermouse.
> 
> ...



damn hes everywhere, thanx, so talented to, can't get enough of vats of urine (the song, not literally)


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 8, 2005)

No worries man, I know what you mean. 

Prolific really sums him up.


----------



## Jink (Oct 8, 2005)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> No worries man, I know what you mean.
> 
> Prolific really sums him up.



im guessing prolific is a name of a song? or an album name?


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 8, 2005)

Nope, Prolific means...well, he's everywhere. 

His impact on the Hip-hop scene is getting huge just because he never stops working.


----------



## Stalker (Oct 9, 2005)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> His impact on the Hip-hop scene is getting huge just because he never stops working.



No one can work for 24/7 ((except for mike jones)


----------



## cloin (Oct 9, 2005)

I want it.


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 9, 2005)

k

Enroute soon enough.


----------



## Blackvoice (Oct 9, 2005)

hit me with a PM when it's up


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 9, 2005)

Will most certainly do so


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Oct 9, 2005)

Stalker said:
			
		

> limewire couldnt find any of those...



Limewire sucks. :rofl

Only 2 more days until DangerDoom is released  

Yes, moe, The Roots do rule, I love there new song, I forgot the name, the guy was rapping and he saw all of these dead people on the ground and it ended up that he was the dead one.

*Random though, you are warned:*

Did anyone watch I love the 80's?  Questlove was on it and all he said was, the Chef from the Muppets, "Ur..blmp..blmp" something like that, I suck at voice actions.  Another reason, why I love Questlove.


----------



## Blackvoice (Oct 9, 2005)

ya trying to do voice in a typed forum might be the first problem


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 9, 2005)

Oh and Internal Affairs are upped laddies and lasses.


----------



## Jink (Oct 9, 2005)

thanx for sending me the cd cat, im gonna listen to it when I get the chance to

on tuesday im rushing to my nearest cd store to pick up the new danger doom, if they have it :S 

and questlove, why is he so popular?


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 9, 2005)

Cool. Enjoy.

Questlove...he's from A Tribe Called Quest, him and Q-Tip are fucking geniuses.


----------



## Jink (Oct 9, 2005)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> Cool. Enjoy.
> 
> Questlove...he's from A Tribe Called Quest, him and Q-Tip are fucking geniuses.



oh really hes from A Tribe called Quest? i thought he was just a drummer and producer for the Roots -_- man do I feel retarded


----------



## Negative-Ion (Oct 9, 2005)

Since this is the Intelligent Hip-Hop thread, i have to plug something too.

Mos def and talib kweli those 2 have written most definetly the best intelligent lyrics in hip hop, its not that they have done it in 1 or 2 songs, 80% of their lyrics are really deep.


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 10, 2005)

BTW I wouldn't take my word for it necesarily.

I like a lot of Hip-hop, but I don't know as much as I do about Metal...yet.

Still, I think I am right on this one. I think.


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Oct 10, 2005)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> BTW I wouldn't take my word for it necesarily.
> 
> I like a lot of Hip-hop, but I don't know as much as I do about Metal...yet.
> 
> Still, I think I am right on this one. I think.



Finding good hip-hop takes more digging than a lot of other genres. At least that is how I feel.


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 10, 2005)

Hah

Try Disco.

Otherwise yeah, like Metal in the eighties/early nineties, Hip-hops pure depths are coated in a thick, filthy sludge.


----------



## izzy (Oct 10, 2005)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> Cool. Enjoy.
> 
> Questlove...he's from A Tribe Called Quest, him and Q-Tip are fucking geniuses.



I think you mean The Roots (not ATCQ).

But anyways...

I bought two great hip-hop albums today.Beauty and The Beats by Edan and Movies for Blind People by Cage. I haven't listened to the Edan record yet, but I heard its very 60's psych rock with "neo-80's underground rap style" (whatever that is)...

But Cage...to be frank...Cage is fucked up.His parents beat him and the like, and after being arrested for threatening to kill them with a shotgun. He spent a year at age 16 in an insane asylum for mental disorders and drug use. It sounds like liner notes but by his accounts and friends, he started rapping when he would be forced into a straight jacket which was brought on upon by trying to cut himself or commit suicide. I actually had the pleasure of meeting Cage the morning after an aesop rock show last year at a starbucks. He seemed calm and was pretty down to earth. I don't want to try and explain the album, just check it out.


----------



## Ginjirou (Oct 10, 2005)

PervertedHermit said:
			
		

> ok here goes
> 
> Im a huge fan of hip-hop, I love listening to old school hits by juice crew, nwa, rakim (& eric b) and I love it all. Some people who hear i like this type of music they call me a wigger or say stuff like that, and these people are usually goths are emo type kids without a clue of what they're talking about, sure I mean, if I thought hip-hop was 50 Cent, Paul Wall, and all the other garbage you see nowadays, sure I would hate it to, but what alot of people dont realise is that hip-hop goes way beyond from women, cars, jewelry, and all that. Hip-hop to me is a voice that can speak to anyone, a voice to the world. and its just not the music, I love the whole culture, and the history. So i wish some people would stop being ignorant and thinging that hip-hop isn't worth listening to and that its just for black people. I've always listened to hip-hop, and I always will, the music strikes me as very unique and I can say hip-hop is my life.
> 
> ...




First off, you mentioned Aesop Rock, just for that you get a rep.  Secondly, your whole view on Hip-hop is spot on.  You and I could definitely be friends.

I'm Ginjirou btw.


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 10, 2005)

See, I was wrong.

Silly me. 

It happens though, I'm still learning 'bout Hip-hop.


----------



## mow (Oct 10, 2005)

izzy said:
			
		

> I think you mean The Roots (not ATCQ).
> 
> But anyways...
> 
> ...



Yep, Questlove {?uestlove) is the Roots drummer/DJ 

and Ace picks with Edan's Beauty and the beat, such a great record. Have you ever listend to *Gif Of Gab* or *Lyricsborn*? I'm sure you'll love them.

And I never heard of Cage actualyl, mind upping the record for me please?


----------



## Negative-Ion (Oct 10, 2005)

i need some links if anyone has any? ill pm you if you leave a name.

also, does anyone have any mos def or mobb deep. I have been searching for ages for this one song, dont remeber the title thats why i cant find it. But i do remeber it had an intro and on the intro 2 dudes were talking and one of them said the following.

"Even my condition is being conditioned"


----------



## mow (Oct 10, 2005)

Negative-Ion said:
			
		

> i need some links if anyone has any? ill pm you if you leave a name.
> 
> also, does anyone have any mos def or mobb deep. I have been searching for ages for this one song, dont remeber the title thats why i cant find it. But i do remeber it had an intro and on the intro 2 dudes were talking and one of them said the following.
> 
> "Even my condition is being conditioned"



Mos Def & Talib Kweli - Brown Skinned Lady 

I have the cd, I'll up it for you in a few


----------



## Negative-Ion (Oct 10, 2005)

cool cool thanks a lot hehe


----------



## pnoypridz (Oct 10, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> Mos Def & Talib Kweli - Brown Skinned Lady
> 
> I have the cd, I'll up it for you in a few



that cd is amazing

hope mos def & kweli makes a new album.... god if i can have 1 music wish i would wish that


----------



## Crowe (Oct 10, 2005)

The Roots / Dead Prez / Fugees (0: ) / Mos Def  are my favorites 0:

Need more tips on sweet songs / bands with sweet beat. Anyone listen to J-hiphop / J-rap? Any tips from that section?


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Oct 10, 2005)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> Hah
> 
> Try Disco.
> 
> Otherwise yeah, like Metal in the eighties/early nineties, Hip-hops pure depths are coated in a thick, filthy sludge.



Damn. And here I thought I had a statement impossible to top.


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 10, 2005)

Yeah.

I have found two bands I like that came from Disco. Two.

And one of them makespeople embarassed (not me, but hey..)

Funkadelic (and yes I know they aren't technically Disco, but they sprang from it...so..umm, post-disco?)

and Boney M

\m/


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Oct 10, 2005)

Oh hell yes. Funkadelic is nothing to be ashamed of. I am afraid I haven't heard Boney M


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 10, 2005)

It's not Funkadelic that embarasses people.

It's Boney M

You need to hear Rapsutin and Ma Baker.


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Oct 10, 2005)

pek/tasmo for J-Rap, one word:

Rhymester


----------



## Jink (Oct 11, 2005)

Bought the Danger Doom cd today, genius, just what you'd expect from the duo, had a hard time finding it though, it was stupidly stacked behind a pile of d12 cds


----------



## mow (Oct 11, 2005)

To anyone who'd like it


----------



## Jink (Oct 11, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> To anyone who'd like it



nice job, I was actually in the process of making a Danger Doom signature but I couldnt find any good pics :/


----------



## pnoypridz (Oct 11, 2005)

am i the only one disapointed with dangerdoom.... hes was rythming like he was bored

i miss the king geedorah mf doom


----------



## mow (Oct 11, 2005)

King Geedrah is what MF DOOM sounds like when he's not blunted. His flow is impeccable.

I _still_ havent given Dangerdoom a spin. Only Old School, which I loved, even though Talib wasnt as good as he couldve been. Im saving it for the weekend.


----------



## Negative-Ion (Oct 11, 2005)

I want to listen to it, anyone willing to send it to me? danger doom i mean.


----------



## Jink (Oct 11, 2005)

Negative-Ion said:
			
		

> I want to listen to it, anyone willing to send it to me? danger doom i mean.



i can rip and upload it tomorow


----------



## izzy (Oct 11, 2005)

MF doom needs to get off those 700 dollar mics and get back on the sm87's...
Damn you Dangermouse and your hi-production. 

Plus the tracks are all edited, its sort block in Doom's flow.

Thats really my only complaint, Danger Mouse (okay two, the bleeps). Doom could have came stronger with the tracks and kept a much rawer sound, which is one reason I loved Doomsday. I just felt that Doom was kind of cheapening himself bringing Danger Mouse in. Trying to get his name out with Danger Doom's mainstream cred. All in all it's a good album... 

One thing I noticed with artist's who work with DM,  is that all their tracks get released two monthes prior to release.


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 11, 2005)

I am very happy with this album, it's got a tight flow, and Doom keeps me amused the entire time.

I LIKE the production.


----------



## cloin (Oct 12, 2005)

I didn't like the editedness, but the album is solid regardless.


----------



## Negative-Ion (Oct 12, 2005)

I listened to a few songs, they were ok in my opinion. But i havent given it some serious listening time. i enjoyed more Yesterday's New Quintet hehe i could dance, have sex and fall asleep listing to that hehe.


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Oct 12, 2005)

moe, I forgot to ask you, who was teh DangerDoom listeing party?

Also, I would love to use that signature, I'll give you credit for it too.


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Oct 12, 2005)

Can't stop listening to the DangerDoom album. I'll stand by it till be ears implode.
I also can't stop listening to Lyrics Born. F*cking amazing.


----------



## Zulu Sage (Oct 12, 2005)

> It doesn't affect me the way rock/folk/piano/pop/ballads/almost every other genre has.



This statement is profound. I find it amazing and mind blowing that music touches people in different ways. The thing that touches and moves my heart is jazz, hip-hop, soul, and gospel. These genre?s of music being closely related to one another is the reason why I'm drawn to them and way they effect me in such a matter. 

Has for good and bad hip-hop...(for those who don't know)
Back in the day Hip-hop was a narrative for lower class black folk to tell there story to the world using the only affordable outlet.... their words. Soon Hip-Hop became a global way for young poor people around the world to tell their unique story to the world. The current state of Hip-Hop is a very sad development. Corporation has seen the level of success and money that Hip-Hop can make and high jacked this art form. Now we have a lack of balance in the arena of Hip-Hop. 

Don't get me wrong; I love a good ?in the club? song like the next man. The problem I have with the current state of Hip-Hop is that the ?in the club? song is the only thing that gets rotation on the radio.( 50 cent, David Banner, Ja-Z) While the more thought provoking Hip-Hop ( Talib Kweli, Mos Def, Jurasic 5, Bahamadia, Rakim , 2pac ) is left to local venues, free downloads, and used cd stores. I just want more balance; so all people can find a way to connect to genre of music that (in my humble opinion) will one day change the world.

I'm an old man compared to the younger folks on the forum and I?m amazed at the level of honest responses on the topic of Hip-Hop. I'm happy MTV and BET didn't brain wish you.(yet)


----------



## Negative-Ion (Oct 12, 2005)

Your not old dude, your 27 lol.

By the way, i have some greek hip hop songs if anyone wants to listen to them even tho you might not understand the words, you might like the beat. There was a greek site 2 years ago with all the lyrics of the songs and i could do a translation, but they have removed the lyrics now.

These dudes are just so fucking raw, they talk about society in a really meaningfull way. When i go to greece im definetly getting some Cd's .

Anyway if anyone is curious and wants to know how greek hip hop sounds, say your name and ill upload a few songs.


----------



## mow (Oct 12, 2005)

o0oEnderIlleso0o said:
			
		

> I also can't stop listening to Lyrics Born. F*cking amazing.



_Same Shit Different Day_ is awesome. Im seeing him live in two weeks supoorted by Atmosphere.



			
				Kucheeky Badkuya said:
			
		

> moe, I forgot to ask you, who was teh DangerDoom listeing party?
> 
> Also, I would love to use that signature, I'll give you credit for it too.



It went great actually! I wasnt going to go since my car died, but my mate managed to give me a lift and we both headed there. It was so so good. My mate is not a hiphop fan at all and it was a re-birth experince for him, came back and stole all my MF DOOM cds . Some hardocre fans even had the MF DOOM mask during the listening . They had open mic too and people did some MF DOOM songs, I did a mean cover of All Caps . It was a real blast, and Im loving the record. You cant go wrong when it comes to  DOOM.

And go right ahead and use the sig =D. No need to credit it me though, I was searching for images and it popped out in google search =].



			
				Zulu Sage said:
			
		

> This statement is profound. I find it amazing and mind blowing that music touches people in different ways. The thing that touches and moves my heart is jazz, hip-hop, soul, and gospel. These genre?s of music being closely related to one another is the reason why I'm drawn to them and way they effect me in such a matter.
> 
> Has for good and bad hip-hop...(for those who don't know)
> Back in the day Hip-hop was a narrative for lower class black folk to tell there story to the world using the only affordable outlet.... their words. Soon Hip-Hop became a global way for young poor people around the world to tell their unique story to the world. The current state of Hip-Hop is a very sad development. Corporation has seen the level of success and money that Hip-Hop can make and high jacked this art form. Now we have a lack of balance in the arena of Hip-Hop.
> ...



That is, without a doubt, the best first post in Music Dept. History. I agree fully. Much love to you my good man and welcome on board.

*Negative-Ion*; hit me, Im up for any weird hiphop.


----------



## jkingler (Oct 12, 2005)

I am always down for new music. Send that Greek Hip Hop this way, if you don't mind 

EDIT: @Zulu Sage: A well thought out post in response to the topic of Hip Hop was your first post? Sounds familiar 

As Moe said, that is quite an auspicious start, I must say  

*tips hat to you*


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 12, 2005)

I'll take some of that Greek Hip-hop as well please.

Curious.


----------



## Negative-Ion (Oct 12, 2005)

Ok sorry for being late lol, i found some songs, but i had to rip them from the cds, and then convert them from wma to mp3. its about 26songs so thats around 100mb file. Im uploading the zip file on yousendit.com right now. When its done, ill pm the link to moe, jkingler and Catatonik, if anyone wants it leave your name and ill send you the link.

Keep in mind that these groups where the first to do hip hop in greece and are of course considered old school in greece hehe, starting back in 92-93 and so on..


----------



## cloin (Oct 12, 2005)

I'd also like to hear whatever you're pimping Negative-ion sir.


----------



## Jink (Oct 12, 2005)

the colin said:
			
		

> I didn't like the editedness, but the album is solid regardless.



I didn't care about it, to me cursing isn't needed in a song to make it good, thats what your post makes me feel like you need it in a song, but I think it does fine, like in the first song El Chupa Nibre

_Chew an emcee like El Chupa Nibre/
Digest the group and sell the poop on Ebay/_


----------



## Jink (Oct 12, 2005)

Zulu Sage said:
			
		

> I'm happy MTV and BET didn't brain wish you.(yet)



MTV and BET will never brain wash this hip-hop enthusiast


----------



## mow (Oct 12, 2005)

jkingler said:
			
		

> EDIT: @Zulu Sage: A well thought out post in response to the topic of Hip Hop was your first post? Sounds familiar



Indeed, a recall a lurking gaykingler 1st post .


----------



## Jink (Oct 12, 2005)

Lyrics Born? what album is that?


----------



## mow (Oct 12, 2005)

_Later That Day_ and _Same Shit, Different Day_. I have them both. I'll up them once my mate brings them back. Some very good stuff. Lyrics borbn is part of the old school revival along with J5,  Non-Prophets and the like. 

_Later That Day_ is quite fancy, but is riddled with lame skits and some repeatidivness, but still in essence a starling debut but an otherwise, under ratted mc who supported the likes of Lifesavas, Blackalicious and Poets Of Rhythem. 

_Same Shit, Different Day_ is a remix album for _Later That Day_ and is one of those very rare occurences where a remixed record is better than the original. Alot of LB fans moan about how its a lame attempt by Lyrics part and a way to make some cash, but they miss the point. The record was made in the spirit of fun and should be listened to in that fashion


----------



## furious styles (Oct 12, 2005)

hey guys, i've got a single song to recommend...

dj dangermouse did a remix of Zero 7's "summersault" featuring a lyrical performance by MF Doom. its an awesome combo...

i'd offer to send it, but i have an apple music store file, which can't be read by anything, ever x_X.


----------



## Jink (Oct 12, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> _Later That Day_ and _Same Shit, Different Day_. I have them both. I'll up them once my mate brings them back. Some very good stuff. Lyrics borbn is part of the old school revival along with J5,  Non-Prophets and the like.
> 
> _Later That Day_ is quite fancy, but is riddled with lame skits and some repeatidivness, but still in essence a starling debut but an otherwise, under ratted mc who supported the likes of Lifesavas, Blackalicious and Poets Of Rhythem.
> 
> _Same Shit, Different Day_ is a remix album for _Later That Day_ and is one of those very rare occurences where a remixed record is better than the original. Alot of LB fans moan about how its a lame attempt by Lyrics part and a way to make some cash, but they miss the point. The record was made in the spirit of fun and should be listened to in that fashion



Im madly in love with Blackalicious and their so called "protege" lifesavas. Both wiht a similar style but a joy to listen to

Lyrics Born sounds interesting, might try to find some songs tonight if I have the time


----------



## Negative-Ion (Oct 12, 2005)

The file just finished uploading, ive put some really good greek hip hop, some to be mentioned are TXC, the group that started basically everything in greece even tho they werent the first, they were the first to be recognized as hardcore. FF.C is good, ZN they good too, well they all good basically, if you only could understand greek, thats some of the best lyrics right there.

if anyone else wants to listen, leave your name ill send you the link.
One of their best album.


----------



## Jink (Oct 12, 2005)

Negative-Ion said:
			
		

> The file just finished uploading, ive put some really good greek hip hop, some to be mentioned are TXC, the group that started basically everything in greece even tho they werent the first, they were the first to be recognized as hardcore. FF.C is good, ZN they good too, well they all good basically, if you only could understand greek, thats some of the best lyrics right there.
> 
> if anyone else wants to listen, leave your name ill send you the link.
> One of their best album.



I can't understand greek, but i love hearing different hip-hop form different cultures


----------



## pnoypridz (Oct 12, 2005)

here

bah thier not going to chicago... but mos def and talib kweli on tour together do i smell a new blackstar album 

November 22 Talib Kweli new album cant wait and mos def album coming early next year


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Oct 13, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> _Same Shit Different Day_ is awesome. Im seeing him live in two weeks supoorted by Atmosphere....




Hell yes.


Atmosphere is doing an in-store performance at my store in a month. I am stoked. 

I'm seeing Lyrics born with Beck, the Flaming Lips, and 13 and God at the end of the month. 3 days of glory.


----------



## Jink (Oct 13, 2005)

pnoypridz said:
			
		

> Naruto The Player: An essay on Naruto's Jounin-level Charm with the ladies
> 
> bah thier not going to chicago... but mos def and talib kweli on tour together do i smell a new blackstar album
> 
> November 22 Talib Kweli new album cant wait and mos def album coming early next year



damn thats only on the west coast, if they came to Philly I would buy tickets in a heartbeat

also I hear the next album Mos Def puts out might be his last, and I would love to have a new Black Star album hit shelves, the first one was an instant classic


----------



## cloin (Oct 13, 2005)

PervertedHermit said:
			
		

> I didn't care about it, to me cursing isn't needed in a song to make it good, thats what your post makes me feel like you need it in a song, but I think it does fine, like in the first song El Chupa Nibre
> 
> _Chew an emcee like El Chupa Nibre/
> Digest the group and sell the poop on Ebay/_



If the intent is to not curse, then don't fucking curse in the first place as opposed to chopping it out of the song abruptly and throwing off the flow and ruining the mood.


----------



## Sid (Oct 13, 2005)

ch-ch-ch-check it out:

NarutoFever


----------



## mow (Oct 13, 2005)

o0oEnderIlleso0o said:
			
		

> I'm seeing Lyrics born with Beck, the Flaming Lips, and 13 and God at the end of the month. 3 days of glory.



You lucky lucky arse! :amazed.

That is beyond divine.


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Oct 13, 2005)

No kidding. Here's the kicker. I'm going for free.


----------



## pnoypridz (Oct 13, 2005)

listen to this song


----------



## mow (Oct 13, 2005)

o0oEnderIlleso0o said:
			
		

> No kidding. Here's the kicker. I'm going for free.



I hate you ;_;


----------



## Negative-Ion (Oct 13, 2005)

anyone listened to that greek stuff?

moe, that music(madlib) is relaxing hehe


----------



## Jink (Oct 13, 2005)

Negative-Ion said:
			
		

> anyone listened to that greek stuff?
> 
> moe, that music(madlib) is relaxing hehe



i liked it i, i cant understand the lyrics for shyt but the beats are crazy, but at times the rapper sounded like he was very angry


----------



## mow (Oct 13, 2005)

Im going to sink my teeth to it this weekend =]. glad you guys are enjoying Madlib.


----------



## Negative-Ion (Oct 13, 2005)

PervertedHermit said:
			
		

> i liked it i, i cant understand the lyrics for shyt but the beats are crazy, but at times the rapper sounded like he was very angry



Oh they are angry, real hard core, but they dont talk about making money and hoes and bling bling all that shit, they talk about real stuff, real deep. if i find some free time ill do a translation of one of those songs,


----------



## cloin (Oct 13, 2005)

The Terror-X-Crew tracks were pretty bad ass.  Those are the only ones I've gotten around to thus far.


----------



## Jink (Oct 13, 2005)

Negative-Ion said:
			
		

> Oh they are angry, real hard core, but they dont talk about making money and hoes and bling bling all that shit, they talk about real stuff, real deep. if i find some free time ill do a translation of one of those songs,



that would be appreciated, but even so I dont really need it, I still like listening to it, even if I dont understand it  music is universal


----------



## Jink (Oct 13, 2005)

I just heard a song by GZA (love this man) ft. Slick Rick & Talib kweli, its called Oh No. Its a greta song, ncie beats with good lyrics to back them up, anyone know what album this song belongs to


----------



## Negative-Ion (Oct 13, 2005)

PervertedHermit said:
			
		

> I just heard a song by GZA (love this man) ft. Slick Rick & Talib kweli, its called Oh No. Its a greta song, ncie beats with good lyrics to back them up, anyone know what album this song belongs to



thats from Lyricist Lounge Vol. 2


----------



## Jink (Oct 13, 2005)

Negative-Ion said:
			
		

> thats from Lyricist Lounge Vol. 2



do they sell that cd in regular record stores in a mall or do i have to buy it like online?


----------



## izzy (Oct 13, 2005)

I am downloading madlib... for the third time.

What will happen is I will leave my computer and it will fall asleep, so I changed the pref's and it should go smoothly tonight.


----------



## Negative-Ion (Oct 16, 2005)

Anyone has any Capone N Noreaga songs? Ive found but theres a lot more thats hard to find now damn it. I think they were good hehe, their beat is the shiznit.


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Oct 16, 2005)

I'm on a Kool Keith kick.


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Oct 16, 2005)

izzy said:
			
		

> I am downloading madlib... for the third time.
> 
> What will happen is I will leave my computer and it will fall asleep, so I changed the pref's and it should go smoothly tonight.



That happens to me too.  It happened twice when I was downloading the DangerDoom album.  Even though, I was awake in 3 A.M in the morning it was worth the wait.


----------



## Jink (Oct 18, 2005)

I went to target today to look for the 'Wu-tang Meets Indie Culture' thats supposed to be out today but I couldnt find it  but I did find the "Public Enemy, Power to the People and Beats, Greatest Hits Album" really nice album with some of their besst songs like Bring the Noise, Brothers Gonna Work It Out, & Give It Up. I uploaded it for all you guys


----------



## pnoypridz (Oct 19, 2005)

i relistened to dangerdoom and now i think its a hot album


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Oct 19, 2005)

does anyone in here know if detox is going down cause i heard a beat that was supposedly going to be in detox? last i heard detox was cancelled then recently someone told me it was back on.


----------



## mow (Oct 19, 2005)

I promised this to a number of people, but I recall only the colin.

A Tribe Called Quest - Low End Theory
A tribe Called Quest - Midnight Marauders
Public Enemy - It Takes A Nation... Live (yeah, L.I.V.E)

OH, and I have Wu Tang meets Indie Culture


----------



## Negative-Ion (Oct 19, 2005)

^^ Raises hand, hook me up too


----------



## mow (Oct 19, 2005)

Sendign right now .

What's everyone's thoughts in regards to Cee-Lo and Outkast?


----------



## furious styles (Oct 19, 2005)

I liked outkast when they were small time.  I like outkast now that they're big time. Just plain good music.


----------



## mow (Oct 19, 2005)

I got the chance to meet them and Cee Lo before (Uni sponsered gig, It was amazing). Cee lo has to be the coolest most chilled out cat walking this planet.


----------



## Negative-Ion (Oct 19, 2005)

Indeed, i like outkast too, their just too original man, their videos are great too. Not to mention their dressing style, they step over the boundaries.


----------



## 'RoP' (Oct 19, 2005)

outkast is really cool, they make hot music. 

Ain't nobody dope as me I'm dressed so fresh so clean! 

sry for double posting but anyone  heard this album
Geto Boys - We Can't Be Stopped (1991)


----------



## ChaochroX (Oct 19, 2005)

Has anyone heard Danger Doom yet? My little brother says its pretty good but not MF's best. So has anyone listened to it yet?


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 19, 2005)

DangerDoom is pretty damn good.

perhaps a little too polished though. As pointed out by many others, the production is tight...perhaps a little too much, it almost impede Dooms flow.

Me, I really liked it.


----------



## pnoypridz (Oct 20, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> I promised this to a number of people, but I recall only the colin.
> 
> A Tribe Called Quest - Low End Theory
> A tribe Called Quest - Midnight Marauders
> ...



can u send those stuff to me  

It takes a nation live 

edit: anyone have some justus leagues i heard alot of good stuff about this guys but cant find any of thier stuff


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 20, 2005)

Wu-tang me bro.

*poses in best kung-fu stance*


----------



## 'RoP' (Oct 20, 2005)

who wants the wu tang ? I can give you the link


----------



## Jink (Oct 20, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> I promised this to a number of people, but I recall only the colin.
> 
> A Tribe Called Quest - Low End Theory
> A tribe Called Quest - Midnight Marauders
> ...



:amazed you HAVE to send me the "wu tang indie" album, I've been dying to hear it. I never heard anything by A Tribe Called Quest, just a few songs like Scenario. mind sending me one of those albums? I would like to check it out


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Oct 20, 2005)

I need more hip hop. I have yet to see MF DOOM in my collection...

I wouldn't just like new records.. Send me some old school brutal shit.. I like Grandmaster Flash and Public Enemy and those kind of groups.. I'm poor on this front! plz!


----------



## Crowe (Oct 21, 2005)

Anyone heard any of RJD2's beats? He is a god with his dj equipment. My father bought his CD a while ago and i found it when i was looking around in his MASSIVE CD collection.

I can upload some of my favorite songs, unfortunately all his songs doesnt hold the same quality, most of his better songs can be found on the "The Horror" album.

Samples can be found here;


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Oct 21, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> OH, and I have Wu Tang meets Indie Culture



Send me it


----------



## Negative-Ion (Oct 21, 2005)

Since everyone likes Wu-tang i have ripped one of the cds. 
Enter the wu-tang 36th chamber.
Also, Mysical - Let's get Ready
and, 2Pac greatest hits, unfortunately i only found the 2nd cd.

if anyone wants it, let me know... ill be uploading them on yousendit but its being a bitch now.


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 21, 2005)

pnoypridz said:
			
		

> can u send those stuff to me
> 
> It takes a nation live
> 
> edit: anyone have some justus leagues i heard alot of good stuff about this guys but cant find any of thier stuff


 
Justus League stuff is all very good. It's basically a collection of artists including Little Brother. I found plenty of stuff on Soulseek. I would upload some but I'm away from my computer for a few days.


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Oct 22, 2005)

peK said:
			
		

> Anyone heard any of RJD2's beats? He is a god with his dj equipment. My father bought his CD a while ago and i found it when i was looking around in his MASSIVE CD collection.



Been a fan of his work for a while. His swelling and flowing beats are unrivaled in many respects.


----------



## Negative-Ion (Oct 22, 2005)

In one of my cds i found the following lol, i didnt even know i had it, this song is tight hehe.



> *Last Emperor - Secret wars part one*
> 
> --Dig this and dig it deep--
> 
> ...



also


> *Royce da 5'9" "King Of Kings"*
> 
> Lemme school you..
> 
> ...


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 22, 2005)

Last Emperor rocks.

Secret Wars Part One was the first track I heard from him.


----------



## pnoypridz (Oct 25, 2005)

i was just listening to Talib Kweli feat RAKIM - Get up anthem

omg thats like a dream colab right thier... songs hot


----------



## Quoll (Oct 25, 2005)

pnoypridz said:
			
		

> i was just listening to Talib Kweli feat RAKIM - Get up anthem
> 
> omg thats like a dream colab right thier... songs hot



Getting either of them is great but together...words can't describe.


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 25, 2005)

I have recently been introduced (albeit briefly) to a Somalian hip-hop group known as K'aan (I believe that's how it's spelled). They fuse traditional musics with some unusual flows and vocals patterns to create a truly tribal style hip-hop. One of the main vocalists sounds uncannily like Eminems finer moments and the story telling had me entranced.
Apparently they play all their own instruments and put on a fabulous show (my buddy saw them live at the recent Folkfest). 

One song I remember quite clearly asked "gangsta rappers" how hardcore their lives really were. These guys know what a real hell is like...


----------



## Jink (Oct 25, 2005)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> Last Emperor rocks.
> 
> Secret Wars Part One was the first track I heard from him.



yea, my friend introduced me to Last Emperor, I've only heard a few songs but I liked what I heard

also does anyone have the new (not really NEW new but its only a month old) Blackalicious album The Craft? if you do, please upload


----------



## skunkworks (Oct 25, 2005)

Does anyone have the retail version of Dangerdoom? That is the unedited version with better quality sound.

I've got the new Blackalicious album uploading now. Let me know if you want it.


----------



## pnoypridz (Oct 25, 2005)

I want it =p


----------



## dream00 (Oct 25, 2005)

I listen to things like Weezer, Sublime, Less than Jake, Matisyahu, Bob Marley, and the thing I love about rap is the insane rhymes, and am really interested in freestyle music.  

In my opinion, Immortal Technique has tight lyrics and is my current favorite rap artist.  Mos Def is also a rapper I like.

I can't stand a lot of the new shit:  such as new Eminem and such...he needs to realize he's not a comedian..and isn't funny.  I've heard him freestyle and he's really good..I don't understand what he's doing at the moment..

Overall, my absolute least favorite music is the new pop-punk everyone is into, such as My Chemical Romance.

If anyone knows a rapper or group that has iller lyrics than Immortal Technique I'm greatly interested.


----------



## mow (Oct 25, 2005)

If you want real hiphop brilliance and wit, you gotta check out MF DOOM. I'd reccomend Black Though and The Roots too. Also, the mc with the best flow is hands down Q-Tip (leader of A Tribe Called Quest and the founders of the native tounge movement). _Kamaal The abstract_ is without a doubt in my mind, the finest hiphop hasd to offer.

Also, KRS-One and Last Emporer are brilliant.


----------



## skunkworks (Oct 25, 2005)

dream said:
			
		

> I listen to things like Weezer, Sublime, Less than Jake, Matisyahu, Bob Marley, and the thing I love about rap is the insane rhymes, and am really interested in freestyle music.



Snap, I thought I was the only one who listened to Matisyahu. I just saw him live too. 

Check out anything by MF Doom, he's probably the best MC out there. For beats, check out RJD2.


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 25, 2005)

If anybody can find the K'aan album for me, I will ensure their entry into my personal heaven of music.


----------



## mow (Oct 25, 2005)

skunkworks said:
			
		

> Snap, I thought I was the only one who listened to Matisyahu. I just saw him live too.



Woot! Awesome mate . I heard he's absolutly brilliant live. IMy friend gave me a live bootleg of one of his performances. I need to see that man.



			
				Catatonik said:
			
		

> If anybody can find the K'aan album for me, I will ensure their entry into my personal heaven of music.



I shall search the interweb for it . The temptation of finding out what you are hordeing from us is far too strong .


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 25, 2005)

See
I only heard it once

And it completely, utterly blew my mind.

I sat in stunned silence for close to an hour, only able to say wow.

I have yet to find ANYTHING about them on the net
which makes me sad...

If I get paid soon, I shall endeavour to purchase this disc and share it with everybody.

This album will rank up with Corb for sharing value.


----------



## Jink (Oct 25, 2005)

skunkworks said:
			
		

> Does anyone have the retail version of Dangerdoom? That is the unedited version with better quality sound.
> 
> I've got the new Blackalicious album uploading now. Let me know if you want it.



pEmp meh  and I beleive all the danger doom albums are edited like that


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 26, 2005)

It's spelled *K'naan*

Not K'aan (bloody misleading typos from friends)

ANyhoo, I have a file on download, but not many seeders, so it may take a while.

To anyone interested, look for: *K'naan - The Dusty Foot Philosopher*


----------



## Sid (Oct 26, 2005)

I'll take that K'naan

In other news, I've sent a bunch of you a PM with a download link for some Swedish hiphop.

I don't understand a thing, but it sure sounds awsome and flows nice, so check it out! 

--edit:

if anyone who hasn't gotten the PM is interested, let me know and I'll forward it.


----------



## dream00 (Oct 26, 2005)

The only song I've heard by Blackalicious is Reanimation and that song is TIGHT


----------



## Jink (Oct 26, 2005)

dream said:
			
		

> The only song I've heard by Blackalicious is Reanimation and that song is TIGHT



blackalicious is great, tight flows, great lyrics and an amazing beat by Xcell to back it all up, if you liked Reanimation you would like Clockwork, Alphabet Aerobics and Blazing Arrow, just to name a few

@skunkworks - Thanx for the new blackalicious album!

@Sid - I'm downloading it now and I'll listen to it once its done, I'll tell you what I tihnk when I've listened to it


----------



## mow (Oct 26, 2005)

Blackalicious is briliant. If you think the Craft is good, you better listen to _Blazing Arrow_. A billion times better. Im writing a review for it and will try to upload it for you all.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 26, 2005)

What Does everyone think of Sage Francis? I've heard him in some Bad Religion Songs, I Liked him.


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 26, 2005)

K'naan is enroute to YSI as I type this.

Show of hands?

moe, colin, Sid, Skunkworks and Jkingler are automatically getting this


----------



## mow (Oct 26, 2005)

Saga Is really,_ really_ good. That's all that needs to be said about him .

His hiphop collective NonProphets is amazing too. *saw them live \m/*

EDIT: I adore everything Cata <3.


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 26, 2005)

I have heard of nonprophets? Can you help me HEAR some moe?


----------



## mow (Oct 26, 2005)

Ofcourse, anything for Pimp Master ;]


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 26, 2005)

Awesome.

Oh and K'naan is as awesome as the first time I heard them. They have some awesome musics.

Upload ALMOST there.


----------



## mow (Oct 26, 2005)

Okay guys, I have Some Del tha Funkee Homosapien from last night, who wants?

I have _I Wish My Brother George Was Here_, _Both Sides OF The Brain_
& _The Best of Del tha Funkee Homosapien: the Elektra Years: B-Boy Handbook_


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 26, 2005)

*coughs*
Right here.


----------



## mow (Oct 26, 2005)

Sent =]. 

Del is awesome, you might recognise from Clint Eastwood song by Gorillaz. He gained some mainstream success with that track. But his record exhibit a complete different (and better) aspect of him.


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 26, 2005)

I actually knew about Del before I knew about him in the Gorillaz.

Del rocks my socks.


----------



## Sid (Oct 26, 2005)

I actually downloaded Sage's new album today. Haven't listened to it yet though.

I can upload it tomorrow, for whoever wants it


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 26, 2005)

I'll take it 

Enjoy the K'naan


----------



## Jink (Oct 26, 2005)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> K'naan is enroute to YSI as I type this.
> 
> Show of hands?
> 
> moe, colin, Sid, Skunkworks and Jkingler are automatically getting this



you know I need this album cata



			
				moe said:
			
		

> Okay guys, I have Some Del tha Funkee Homosapien from last night, who wants?
> 
> I have _I Wish My Brother George Was Here_, _Both Sides OF The Brain_
> & _The Best of Del tha Funkee Homosapien: the Elektra Years: B-Boy Handbook_



I wants   I love del, sadly I dont have any of his albums :sad


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 26, 2005)

Ta-kun, check yer PM mate


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Oct 27, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> Okay guys, I have Some Del tha Funkee Homosapien from last night, who wants?
> 
> I have _I Wish My Brother George Was Here_, _Both Sides OF The Brain_
> & _The Best of Del tha Funkee Homosapien: the Elektra Years: B-Boy Handbook_



I need something new to listen to and I always love the Del. Would be much obliged!

*puppy dog eyes*


----------



## skunkworks (Oct 27, 2005)

Pimp anything remotely hip-hop. Thank ya.


----------



## mow (Oct 27, 2005)

Sending to you guys.

Also, Im upping Blazing Arrow in a few.


----------



## dream00 (Oct 27, 2005)

Damn, I've never heard of Del before, he's really good


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 27, 2005)

yes
yes he is.

Del rocks.


----------



## Jink (Oct 28, 2005)

Today when I went to school I introduced the K'naan album to one kid I knew in school. When I said K'naan I must of said something like Kanye because when I said it the kid said you mean Kanye? I was like no, he would never touch my cd player. and he was going on bitching saying "are you serious? his cds reach triple platinum, hes great" and I was saying not to judge a artist by how many albums they sell or you'll be disappointed and then he said "cd sales never lie" and just getting me mad, if I didnt have this forum to talk to people who actually know a thing or two about good music I would explode  

and one of my friends gave me two cds he thought I should check out, one was _Outerspace, Blood and Ashes_ and the other was _Royce Da 5'9". Death is Certain_ He said Vinnie Paz was part of Outerspace or something so I instantly wanted to check it out, but about Royce I've heard good and bad, mostly bad. Im gonna listen to this album now. If anyone wants either of these two albums just shout



			
				moe said:
			
		

> Sending to you guys.
> 
> Also, Im upping Blazing Arrow in a few.



pimp me with that moe


----------



## mow (Oct 28, 2005)

Sendign it out now.

Blazing arrow is brillaint, an enitre nation of performers are on it (from DJ Shadow and Gift Of Gab to De La Soul, Lateef the Truth Speake and Lyrics Born. Even ?uestlove popped in , co produced it and did all the drum work)

The thing is, its' not awesome becuase all these guys are on it, it's awesome becuase EVERYONE is on their tip top condition.

Perfect hiphop record, you'll all dig it alot. Im sure of it .


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Oct 28, 2005)

Hello everyone, its been awhile.  I have been busy lately and my active is falling lately.  I am trying to get on, a lot and I'll come to this topic more often.  I have been currently listening to teh Wu Tang Meets Indie album, pure goldness.


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 28, 2005)

Still need someone to send me that Wu-Tang meets Indie


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Oct 28, 2005)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> Still need someone to send me that Wu-Tang meets Indie



I'll have it by tommorow.  I have been sick lately, I am trying to catch up on everything.


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 28, 2005)

Score 

*dances*


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Oct 28, 2005)

A spilt and a spin on the head would be a great, thank you.


----------



## Jink (Oct 28, 2005)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> Still need someone to send me that Wu-Tang meets Indie



i can send it to you now if you can tell me the site you guys upload the cd to


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 28, 2005)

usually we use yousendit.com or megauploads.com


----------



## skunkworks (Oct 28, 2005)

Mmm, Wu. Mind pimping me as well?


----------



## theskyisfallin (Oct 30, 2005)

What do people think of Brother Ali?


----------



## dream00 (Oct 30, 2005)

I haven't heard Wu-Tang in so long...anyone wanna pimp the panda?


----------



## DevilB0i (Oct 30, 2005)

GGGG-unot!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 'RoP' (Oct 30, 2005)

man I offered the Wu tang album since last week but nobody had an interest...


----------



## dream00 (Oct 30, 2005)

I'm interested


----------



## 'RoP' (Oct 30, 2005)

now, I dont have the link anymore


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Oct 30, 2005)

wow so yall just talk about rap and exchange cdz by uploadin em on sitez..... why did i just now discover this thread.....


----------



## pnoypridz (Oct 30, 2005)

so guys wat do u think the best hiphop cd that came out this year??


----------



## Negative-Ion (Oct 30, 2005)

There is no best, music is just music and its different.


----------



## Near (Oct 30, 2005)

36 chambers was the first CD I bought.

*You know what I want to hear right?* 
whatcha wanna hear?
*I want to hear that Wu Tang joint*
Wu Tang again?
*ahhh Yeaahhh again and again!*


----------



## pnoypridz (Oct 30, 2005)

anyone has Pharoahe Monch Internal affairs

or talib kweli beutiful mixtape #2


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 30, 2005)

pnoypridz said:
			
		

> so guys wat do u think the best hiphop cd that came out this year??


 
Tough choice for best, but for me it is out of O.C. - Starchild, Jneiro Jarel - Three Piece Puzzle and Common - Be. Little Brother - The Minstrel Show being just behind those.



			
				pnoypridz said:
			
		

> or talib kweli beutiful mixtape #2


 
I have that, did you want me to upload it?


----------



## Jink (Oct 30, 2005)

pnoypridz said:
			
		

> so guys wat do u think the best hiphop cd that came out this year??



For me so far its _K'naan - The Dusty Foot Philosopher_



			
				Negative-Ion said:
			
		

> There is no best, music is just music and its different.



I disagree, people have different tastes and have their opinions. I'm mostly involved in indie and underground hip-hop. I stay away from emo and from music where people just scream for an hour on an album or sing about commiting suicide after losing their girlfriend. But it doesn't mean I just listen to hip-hop, I also like some SOAD and RATM.


----------



## pnoypridz (Oct 30, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> I have that, did you want me to upload it?



yes plz  

my fav hiphop album this year probably is 3rd party-press for time , common -be, or jin - properganda


----------



## skunkworks (Oct 31, 2005)

pnoypridz said:
			
		

> so guys wat do u think the best hiphop cd that came out this year??



So far...

Edan - Beauty and the Beat
Dangerdoom - The Mouse and the Mask
K'naan - Dusty Foot Philosopher


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 31, 2005)

pnoypridz said:
			
		

> yes plz
> 
> my fav hiphop album this year probably is 3rd party-press for time , common -be, or jin - properganda


 
Check your PM's.


----------



## Vibracobra (Oct 31, 2005)

I really haven't listened to a whole lot of hip-hop this year...which makes me sad. But I can at least give my favorites so far.

Quasimoto - _The Further Adventures of Lord Quas_
V/A - _Run The Road _(Is anyone else here obsessed with UK Grime??? Cause I am. Dizzee Rascal is one of the greatest things hip-hop has going for it. Good Lord, the CHARISMA!)
Cage - _Hell's Winter_


----------



## ruffgoat (Oct 31, 2005)

Well for me I cant stand the current mainstream rappers. Recently I have been really enjoying some french rap mainly IAM and I find them UNBELIEVABLE! As for english rappers currently my favourite is Immortal Technique and I dont think I have ever heard anyone with better flow, his album Revolutionary Vol.2 is probably my favorite cd of all time.


----------



## mow (Oct 31, 2005)

theskyisfallin said:
			
		

> What do people think of Brother Ali?



_Shadows Of The Sun_ is so so good. I only heard a few tracks of it, but the beats were exceptionally grand.


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 31, 2005)

Ta-kun said:
			
		

> For me so far its _K'naan - The Dusty Foot Philosopher_
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree, people have different tastes and have their opinions. I'm mostly involved in indie and underground hip-hop. I stay away from emo and from music where people just scream for an hour on an album or sing about commiting suicide after losing their girlfriend. But it doesn't mean I just listen to hip-hop, I also like some SOAD and RATM.




Right now I have an ear to ear grin on my face 

Agreed, for me it is K'naan at the moment.

Oh, and Ta-Kun, how would you like me to challenge everything you think you know about metal?


----------



## Jink (Oct 31, 2005)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> Right now I have an ear to ear grin on my face
> 
> Agreed, for me it is K'naan at the moment.
> 
> Oh, and Ta-Kun, how would you like me to challenge everything you think you know about metal?



no no no, I have nothing against metal, I'd listen to anything that sounded good and the people(s) have talent. I don't know anything about metal though


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 31, 2005)

If you use MSN, or YIM (or god forbid AIM) drop me a PM, and we can alter your perceptions.

Edit: Who was it on here who introduced me to Daedalus? (I am sure it was on here) It's....I know it's technically hip-hop, but I have no words to describe it.


----------



## Sid (Nov 1, 2005)

It was either Twoism or me.

I don't know what album you have, but I could hook you up with:

daedelus-rethinking_the_weather-2003
daedelus-a_gent_agent-2004
daedelus--meanwhile-2004
daedelus-of_snowdonia_(plug_research)-2004
daedelus-something_bells-ep-2004

haven't even listened to most of those myself yet


----------



## Jink (Nov 1, 2005)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> If you use MSN, or YIM (or god forbid AIM) drop me a PM, and we can alter your perceptions.
> 
> Edit: Who was it on here who introduced me to Daedalus? (I am sure it was on here) It's....I know it's technically hip-hop, but I have no words to describe it.



ok, i just didnt want you to think less of me thinking "he only ranks hip-hop supreme and thinks the other genres are garbage"

and thanx for the songs, I'll listen to them and tell you what I think


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 1, 2005)

Sid
I'll take everything you got.

I'm not sure how to describe Daedelus (trip-hop?) but I love what I have (which is Exquisite Corpse)


----------



## Jink (Nov 1, 2005)

Sid said:
			
		

> It was either Twoism or me.
> 
> I don't know what album you have, but I could hook you up with:
> 
> ...



mind hitting me up with some of those?


----------



## pnoypridz (Nov 1, 2005)

i second the request

btw anyone has some justus leuge i keep hearing good stuff about them and cant find their albums


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 2, 2005)

I have some justus league stuff, I'll upload it. It's definately worth listening to. It's all very good.


----------



## AssFace (Nov 2, 2005)

Blue cheese can you up me some talib kweli stuff, beatiful mixtape 2 I mean.  He's the deepest rapper I like to date.


----------



## skunkworks (Nov 2, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> I have some justus league stuff, I'll upload it. It's definately worth listening to. It's all very good.



Can you hook me up with some Justus League?


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 2, 2005)

Sent you the Beautiful Mixtape 2. 

The Justus League - Just Us Bootleg will be done soon. I'm gonna also upload Mixtape 13 because it's awesome.  Just need to sort it out a bit, the track titles and track numbers are all messed up.


----------



## jkingler (Nov 2, 2005)

Any hip-hop being pimped about should find its way to my PM box, if at all possible 

Is anyone in here (aside from Vibracobra) a fan of Cage? If so, or if anyone is interested, I will UL an album or two soon


----------



## skunkworks (Nov 2, 2005)

I'm trying to get Grandmasters right now. Gza and DJ Muggs. Never heard any of Muggs' shite.


----------



## Ginjirou (Nov 2, 2005)

theskyisfallin said:
			
		

> What do people think of Brother Ali?


Thumbs up to him.


----------



## skunkworks (Nov 2, 2005)

Anyone want...?

Jedi Mind Tricks - Visions of Gandhi
GZA - Liquid Swords
Dj Muggs vs. GZA - Grandmasters


----------



## jkingler (Nov 2, 2005)

I'll take any and all you want to UL, skunk.

I am ashamed to say I have never even heard of Gift of Gab, Justus League, Brother Ali, DJ Muggs, and several other artists from previous pages


----------



## skunkworks (Nov 2, 2005)

Gift of Gab is the MC from Blackalicious me thinks.


----------



## jkingler (Nov 2, 2005)

Oh, is that so?...I have definitely heard of them. I have Blazing Arrow, and I saw them live a few years back 

So, does Gift of Gab have a solo album out now?


----------



## skunkworks (Nov 2, 2005)

I'll upload GZA, and some Jedi Mind Tricks. Both have some sick ass beats.


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 2, 2005)

Now sending Justus League.


----------



## Negative-Ion (Nov 2, 2005)

skunkworks said:
			
		

> Anyone want...?
> 
> Jedi Mind Tricks - Visions of Gandhi
> GZA - Liquid Swords
> Dj Muggs vs. GZA - Grandmasters



i want in too, send me links


----------



## Sid (Nov 2, 2005)

I've sent those Daedelus albums to only a few people. If anyone else wants them, post something so the PM can be forwarded.


----------



## mow (Nov 2, 2005)

You MUST own Gift Of Gab's solo record. It's bloody awesome.

That is; I need it myself. Oh and Sid, I plan on giving you my lleft arm for all those goodies you sent. Cheers mate.


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Nov 2, 2005)

I've done my Daedelus homework already.. But I wouldn't mind rehear it


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 2, 2005)

Daedelus fucking rule.

So chaotic and twisted.


----------



## Jink (Nov 2, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Sent you the Beautiful Mixtape 2.
> 
> The Justus League - Just Us Bootleg will be done soon. I'm gonna also upload Mixtape 13 because it's awesome.  Just need to sort it out a bit, the track titles and track numbers are all messed up.



mind sending me that Justus League cd?



			
				jkingler said:
			
		

> I'll take any and all you want to UL, skunk.
> 
> I am ashamed to say I have never even heard of Gift of Gab, Justus League, Brother Ali, DJ Muggs, and several other artists from previous pages



Gift of Gab is a genius, probably my favorite emcee, hes so frikkin talented

@Sid - thanx for sending me those Daedelus albums

and Gift of Gab has a solo album? I must have O_O


----------



## dream00 (Nov 2, 2005)

Pimpage? o__o_


----------



## pnoypridz (Nov 2, 2005)

skunkworks said:
			
		

> Anyone want...?
> 
> Jedi Mind Tricks - Visions of Gandhi
> GZA - Liquid Swords
> Dj Muggs vs. GZA - Grandmasters



can u send jmt and dj muggs

20 more days til kweli new album drops!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Nov 3, 2005)

Just saw Talib last weekend. Amazing.


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 3, 2005)

You saw Talib? Damn, lucky guy!

Anyway I sent the Justus League mixtape 13 to those people who asked for Justus League stuff.


----------



## Jink (Nov 3, 2005)

I remember reading here yesterday that talib is coming out with a new album on the 22nd??? Is this true?


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 3, 2005)

It's true it's called Right About Now.


----------



## mow (Nov 3, 2005)

I pre-ordered Talib's new record, I'll be sure to pass it by once I get my hands on it.

Jimmy Kimmil Live had Mos Def and Talib as the musical guests, tight set.


----------



## Aman (Nov 3, 2005)

Hi people... I'm a rap/hip-hop fan that also likes R&B. Any other Hip-hop/R&B fans here?


----------



## mow (Nov 3, 2005)

Im more into soul/neo-soul rather than R&B really

Jill Scott and Angie Stone rule.


----------



## Aman (Nov 3, 2005)

Well, many R&B artists do soul songs too.


----------



## mow (Nov 3, 2005)

Fan of Maxwell by any chance? That crooner is all good.


----------



## Jink (Nov 3, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> I pre-ordered Talib's new record, I'll be sure to pass it by once I get my hands on it.
> 
> Jimmy Kimmil Live had Mos Def and Talib as the musical guests, tight set.



whered you pre order it moe? I cant find any info on this album anywhere

also by any chance does anyone have flesh and eternal (i tihnk thats what its called) the album by talib and hi-tek?


----------



## mow (Nov 3, 2005)

Ta-kun said:
			
		

> whered you pre order it moe? I cant find any info on this album anywhere
> 
> also by any chance does anyone have flesh and eternal (i tihnk thats what its called) the album by talib and hi-tek?



Right here. and I think you mean _Reflection Eternal/Train of Though_. I do have that record. Though I have yet to give it a spin since my mate sent it to me.

EDIT: hey, you're in luck, the link is still alive . Check your pm in a few


----------



## Jink (Nov 3, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> Right here. and I think you mean _Reflection Eternal/Train of Though_. I do have that record. Though I have yet to give it a spin since my mate sent it to me.
> 
> EDIT: hey, you're in luck, the link is still alive . Check your pm in a few



thanx moe, you always help me out, im grateful


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 4, 2005)

Negative-Ion said:
			
		

> Ok check this out, who wants these.
> Outkast -Aquemini


 
I already have it but damn that's a good album.


----------



## Aman (Nov 4, 2005)

Outkast are always nice.


----------



## mow (Nov 4, 2005)

Holy crap, has anyone here heard _Deep Puddle Dynamics - Taste Of Rain... Why Kneel_? It's fantastic!


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 4, 2005)

Dude. Ya gotta extrapolate more.



With over ten thousand labums catalouged in our skulls (individually) it's hard to say with just a name.

Gimme details. And if I haven't heard it and it sounds cool, I will strive to hear it XD


----------



## mow (Nov 4, 2005)

XD fair enough . 

One of the records that made Anticon Records what it is today, an underground hip hop classic. 4 MC's joined togther to colllaberate on one record that would defy anything before it. Slug, Sole, Doseone and Alias are all brilliant. You'd think that so much artists on one record, one will try to steal the spotlight, but everyone is it tip top form and they balance it out perfectly. Slug's verbal technique is ridiclously powerful, Sole's rhyming style is like no other and eons ahead of his time, Doseone is nasally as always and as abstract as they come and  Alias; with his intellegent wit all mix to make a most unique and dopest record you'd heard . Production is also ace and just makes it all come togther.  
This is a magnificent work of art.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 4, 2005)

Gimme.



ASAHFP


----------



## mow (Nov 4, 2005)

Rippin' and uploadin' it to you and everyone here as we speak.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 4, 2005)

Coolness

Corb is enroute my man, two more albums.

country for hip-hop
now that's a deal I can get behind.


----------



## mow (Nov 4, 2005)

Next up: Metal for Jazz!


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 4, 2005)

Oh colin and I do that all the time. Let's mix it up a little

Neo-classical folk metal for country infused hip-hop?

XD


----------



## mow (Nov 4, 2005)

Actually, I have just the thing for you XD


----------



## Negative-Ion (Nov 4, 2005)

I have found a p2p program, like the good old napster. you can browse other peoples files and download what you want. Im finding whole albums on this thing easy, tis nice. 


If you dont have the time to upload albums on yousendit or whatever other site this program is really good. Has chat rooms and lobbies etc etc.. it even has anime rooms..

if you want to try it, let me know and ill send you a link with the site to download it.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 4, 2005)

I think the upload sites are getting wise to us XD


----------



## Jink (Nov 4, 2005)

sent some people the Gym School Heroes album, its really good and I suspect alot of you already heard/have it (cata/moe) but nonetheless its a great album


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 4, 2005)

Indeed many of us have, but those who have not should immediately step forward and request it.

It is a killer album.


----------



## mow (Nov 4, 2005)

Im very thankful, my copy got deleted a while back so this is certainly a treat.


----------



## Jink (Nov 4, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> Im very thankful, my copy got deleted a while back so this is certainly a treat.



haha, that put a big grin on my face


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 4, 2005)

Wha?

Why haven't you said anything dude.

Sheesh.

Good timing though Ta-Kun


----------



## mow (Nov 4, 2005)

I blame you actually! It was just around the time you sent me corb lund for the first time. It made me forget posting a request .


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 4, 2005)

Understandable.

Do you realize, this has been a year of albums that really shook us up?


----------



## mow (Nov 4, 2005)

I know, it's been a fantastic year. The amount of records that have left me speechless is near infinity.

I love this place.


----------



## Jink (Nov 4, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> I know, it's been a fantastic year. The amount of records that have left me speechless is near infinity.
> 
> I love this place.



yea, this place really expanded my music library. I just imagine, if I never came to these forums I would have never heard of K'naan, or Sufjan, or madlib. Just thinking about it gives me a chill down my spine


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 4, 2005)

and you have yet to be touched by my side of the forum


----------



## mow (Nov 5, 2005)

For Shame Ta-Kun!

You need to check the metal thread, you're view on metal will never be the same, and you will come to realise how freakingly awesome Opeth, Isis,Nile, GWAR, Strapping Young Lad and Devin are and you will proclaim them as your gods =]


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 5, 2005)

moe, you need more Arcturus and Solefald...and Sigh...and Ulver..and Green Carnation.

And you need to write a green carnation review.

I command you to go smoke up, listen to Light of Day, Day of Darkness and unveil your thoughts.


----------



## Jink (Nov 5, 2005)

ill check it out, didnt know there was a metal thread


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 5, 2005)

Met for everyone

Or the official metal thread.

The Metal For Everyone thread consists of psuedo-reviews I have written up before getting lazy.

And which I should get bcak on top of 

But as this is the hip-hop thread, may I add that Deep Puddle Dynamics are fucking rocking my world?

Cause they are.


----------



## mow (Nov 5, 2005)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> moe, you need more Arcturus and Solefald...and Sigh...and Ulver..and Green Carnation.



Yes, please pass some Sigh and Ulver by me, I've been desiring them for a while now. And more GC? .



			
				Catatonik said:
			
		

> And you need to write a green carnation review.
> 
> I command you to go smoke up, listen to Light of Day, Day of Darkness and unveil your thoughts.



Okay, I promise to have it done no later than Sunday. This time I vow on all that is metal and good in music.


----------



## pnoypridz (Nov 5, 2005)

Ta-kun said:
			
		

> yea, this place really expanded my music library. I just imagine, if I never came to these forums I would have never heard of K'naan, or Sufjan, or madlib. Just thinking about it gives me a chill down my spine



yea foreal this place gave me so much good music


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 5, 2005)

Hah

I'll believe it when I see it.

That was the first album I pimped you XD

many moons ago.


----------



## mow (Nov 5, 2005)

I'm halfway through the record and the review actually, I should be able to post it soon.

God; Tchort is fucking awesome.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 5, 2005)

Very.

That album is such an epic I'm going to do exactly the same thing as soon as I am threough the Deep Puddle Dynamics.

Which keeps kicking my ass...over, and over...and over.


----------



## mow (Nov 5, 2005)

Maaan.

Im only 3/4 of the  way and my review is 2 pages long.

and Im glad your digging Deep Purple Dynamics, I honestly didnt know what to expect when I picked it up, but by jolly it rules hard.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 5, 2005)

It does, it's got a trip-hop overtone that kept my attention quite well 

And now begins Green Carnation.

Gentlemen, I am uploading this immediately. You ALL must hear this masterpiece.

moes review is enroute. I will follow it up with my own thoughts.


----------



## Negative-Ion (Nov 5, 2005)

send links this way too


----------



## mow (Nov 5, 2005)

Annnnnnnnnnnnnnnd it's posted.

that has to be the longest review I've ever written, along side _GSY!BE - Lift Your Skinny Fists..._ the original review was close to 3 and half pages, but I realized I wa fanboying/ranting far too much, so I cut it to 2.5 pages


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 5, 2005)

The wait was well worth it man. Well worth it.


----------



## mow (Nov 5, 2005)

See, I told you that I'd get of my lazy bum one of these days and do it XD


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 5, 2005)

Indeed you did. 

XD

I guess that means I have to playball and update the Metal for Everyone thread.

Hah. Karma, eh.


----------



## Sid (Nov 5, 2005)

Ta-kun said:
			
		

> sent some people the Gym School Heroes album, its really good and I suspect alot of you already heard/have it (cata/moe) but nonetheless its a great album



props to you for having GCH, I sent it around a while back. 

Here's the thread:

here


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Nov 5, 2005)

I never got the album.. But I loved the tracks on the website..


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 5, 2005)

You're on moes list of uploads I think my friend, and trust me, it's worth the wait.

On a hip-hop related note.

While skimming K'naans website and his Blog again, he mentions going into the studio with Immortal Technique, anyone else read that?


----------



## Erkekjetter (Nov 5, 2005)

I didn't but.....MY GOD THAT WOULD BE AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 5, 2005)

Yeah it gave me all sorts of indecent and probably sinful feelings.


----------



## Jink (Nov 5, 2005)

anybody need the album _Outer Space - Blood and Ashes_?


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 5, 2005)

*raises hand* I do.

Naturally.


----------



## skunkworks (Nov 5, 2005)

Outerspace is badass.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Nov 5, 2005)

I do! I do!


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Nov 5, 2005)

Quote ^ Unquote


----------



## skunkworks (Nov 5, 2005)

Ta-kun said:
			
		

> anybody need the album _Outer Space - Blood and Ashes_?



I do, por favor.


----------



## Jink (Nov 5, 2005)

ok ill upload it for you guys

edit - sent


----------



## pnoypridz (Nov 6, 2005)

black on both side is such a perfect record

mos def needs to make a pure hiphop album not like new danger


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 6, 2005)

pnoypridz said:
			
		

> black on both side is such a perfect record
> 
> mos def needs to make a pure hiphop album not like new danger


 
Agreed, didn't really like New Danger.


----------



## Negative-Ion (Nov 6, 2005)

pnoypridz said:
			
		

> black on both side is such a perfect record
> 
> mos def needs to make a pure hiphop album not like new danger



i want black on both sides if you have it


----------



## Jink (Nov 6, 2005)

today I got my hands on two great albums one is Blackalicious' EP album _A2G _and the other is Gift of Gab's solo album _4th Dimensional Rocketships Going Up_. anybody need em? got them uploaded and ready to go


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 6, 2005)

I'll take the Gift of Gab solo album.


----------



## Jink (Nov 6, 2005)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> I'll take the Gift of Gab solo album.



sent


----------



## Negative-Ion (Nov 6, 2005)

ill listen to them both if you send


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 6, 2005)

It's been at 1% for half an hour
NOT a good sign


----------



## mow (Nov 6, 2005)

Ta-kun said:
			
		

> today I got my hands on two great albums one is Blackalicious' EP album _A2G _and the other is Gift of Gab's solo album _4th Dimensional Rocketships Going Up_. anybody need em? got them uploaded and ready to go



EHM.



			
				moe said:
			
		

> You MUST own Gift Of Gab's solo record. It's bloody awesome.
> 
> That is; I need it myself.



hook up everyone in "spread The joy" mate


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 6, 2005)

4%!!!!

Oh dear...


----------



## Jink (Nov 6, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> EHM.
> 
> 
> 
> hook up everyone in "spread The joy" mate



okey dokey, just didnt want to send it to someone who already had it


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 6, 2005)

w00t!!11oneeleven

9%


----------



## mow (Nov 6, 2005)

I sense Cata is a tad bit pissy 

Oh, and I need to up Sage Frances' collective group  _Non Prophets - Hope_.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 6, 2005)

Yes I am.

And yes you do.

And I still need Revolutionary Volume One

BTW, how many Spearhead albums are there?


----------



## mow (Nov 6, 2005)

oh, i compeltely forgot abotu IT's record. Ill get on it asap along with Non prophets

Spearhead has 6 records that I know of. I only own Home though.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 6, 2005)

...6?!?

*sighs* back to the bottom of the barrel again.

It's almost depressing getting into new genres...

It's like starting out all over again without enough money...like I'm not still trying to complete my classic rock, jazz, metal and weird collections, no I have punk, x-over, hxc, hip-hop, trip-hop, and, and...

>.O


----------



## mow (Nov 6, 2005)

We need to win the lottery.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 6, 2005)

That would be a start.

I know that most of my money would go towards buying an RV and turning into the worlds most powerful travelling soundsystem (including defense systems >.> )

The rest would go towards the actual music itself XD

I'd be broke, but sooooooooooooooo happy.


----------



## Gotex (Nov 6, 2005)

Hip-Hop, where to start?  I love it and all of its company.  But, I dislike muscians like _50 Cent, Eminem and Yo-Yo_.  I give them some credit, 50 Cent has some good beats but thats really about it.  There lyrics aren't the greatest, and they are mostly into advertisements.

I started off with _The Sugarhill Gang_ and than moved on to the _Beastie Boys_.  I liked it when it was more lyrics than beats, and or more lyrics and beats than chicks.  Thats all great and all, but I have the internet to look for chicks.  I really like _Immortal Techinque_, I have Revolutionary Volume 2, but I don't have 1.  I really like _MF Doom, Madlib, Mos Def, Fat Jon, Nujabes and The Roots_, lately.  I sometimes listen to DangerDoom, there album was really good.

I really hate how, people racially base hip-hop, everyone says its just an African American and white wiggers thing, but its not.  I am white and I listen to all genres of music, I wish people can just back off about that.  Well, I can't wait to get the new _Mos Def_ album, since he rules, well so does me.


----------



## mow (Nov 6, 2005)

I love you, alot.


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 6, 2005)

Gotex said:
			
		

> I started off with _The Sugarhill Gang_


 
Great place to start


----------



## Jink (Nov 6, 2005)

oh yea I forgot to ask you guys which I always wondered, what nationality are you? Im of polish/czech heritage and Im white, and I face alot of criticism for listening to hip-hop, I hate how closed minded people are. 

you dont have to answer if you dont want to


----------



## mow (Nov 6, 2005)

Im sudanese =]


----------



## Niabingi (Nov 6, 2005)

black born in london consider myself to be african my dad is from uganda my mum zimbabwe...

nice selection Gotex... but im not so keen on Mos def anymore his last album really dissapointed me.. after he kinda stole the show from Talib Kweli on blackstar and then produced an absolute gem in black on both sides.. the new danger just wasnt what i hoped it would be!


----------



## Negative-Ion (Nov 6, 2005)

Im white too, when i cruise around with my Nissan Pathfinder i turn the sound all the way up and nod my head!! I even sing to the song, ha. 

Music is music, and if you do music, you do it for everyone, if you do it for yourself and your buddies, dont make it public.


----------



## mow (Nov 6, 2005)

The problem with _The New Danger_, is the fact no one expected Mos Def to release a record with that style. That's not a bad thign at all, but most fans didnt want that kidn of release from him (not yet, at least). It's more bluesy/rockish rather than hip hop really, if I had to create a name for it it'd be folk hiphop (as inchoerent as that may sound). All in all it was a good effort, far too lengthy at times with moments where it's somewhat off; but still an expected release in the hiphop world. All he needs to do is brush it over a bit and he'll nail the concept he had in mind making it.

_The Boogie Man Song_ is freakingly sweet .


----------



## Niabingi (Nov 6, 2005)

I agree with you totally moe I could see Mos Def moving into that area eventually but he hadnt really honed his skills enough he also wasnt as in tune with the music vibe when he made it as he took a break from music to work on his acting. This made for an album that was sometimes great but mostly just ropey! if he had perhaps waited a bit longer or spent more time developig his sound it would have been better! 
Having said that I just love hearing mos def mc.. his flow and the sound of is voice are just amazing! even when he talks it sounds rythmic (I met him in slammin kicks here in London near Carnaby street and we had a nice chat!)
I always saw mos def as similar to andre 3000 both talented rappers with their own personal style and sound! They were both always going to move on from making just hiphop albums!


----------



## mow (Nov 6, 2005)

You lucky arse! :amazed

I heard he's the coolest, nicest cat walking about. And wow, a collab between Andre 3000 and Mos would so rule


----------



## Niabingi (Nov 6, 2005)

He really was sooo cool! I didnt realise it was him at first I just saw some dude wearing some cool arse brown bathing ape trainers and a really nice brown leather coat when I saw his face I realised it was Mos Def, I nearly died! I had to like look away and gather myself then  i just went up to him and said I relly like your trainers, I was gonna get the same kind fro my bro but... im broke! he said thanks and then I asked him when his new album was gonna be out and said your fans still have alot of love for you! then he just told me bout his album and his concert in London and we talke a bit about london and stuff....
very nice, very cool, very stylish.. I wanted to ask him to marry me  

hmmm about the racial background and hiphop thing I always think its odd when people dont expect white people to listen to hiphop! considering the main reason the industry makes so much money is the white middle classes..  they are the ones who spend more money buying albums and concert tickets if hiphop was still a black thing it wouldnt be making half the amount of money it makes now!


----------



## pnoypridz (Nov 6, 2005)

Ta-kun said:
			
		

> oh yea I forgot to ask you guys which I always wondered, what nationality are you? Im of polish/czech heritage and Im white, and I face alot of criticism for listening to hip-hop, I hate how closed minded people are.
> 
> you dont have to answer if you dont want to



im Fillipino 

thats y the name 

edit: A tribe Called Quest - Check the Rhime = rap heaven that song is the definion of a awesome hiphop song


----------



## Jink (Nov 6, 2005)

Niabingi said:
			
		

> He really was sooo cool! I didnt realise it was him at first I just saw some dude wearing some cool arse brown bathing ape trainers and a really nice brown leather coat when I saw his face I realised it was Mos Def, I nearly died! I had to like look away and gather myself then  i just went up to him and said I relly like your trainers, I was gonna get the same kind fro my bro but... im broke! he said thanks and then I asked him when his new album was gonna be out and said your fans still have alot of love for you! then he just told me bout his album and his concert in London and we talke a bit about london and stuff....
> very nice, very cool, very stylish.. I wanted to ask him to marry me
> 
> hmmm about the racial background and hiphop thing I always think its odd when people dont expect white people to listen to hiphop! considering the main reason the industry makes so much money is the white middle classes..  they are the ones who spend more money buying albums and concert tickets if hiphop was still a black thing it wouldnt be making half the amount of money it makes now!



thats awesome, i saw freeway in pats steaks in philly once, i wanted to throw the salt shaker at him but i bitched out


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 7, 2005)

Honky white boy here from cowtown Canada.

Fuck racial biases, fuck genre biases and fuck stereotyping. I am anything but what people expect 

And I think the first hip-hop song to awaken me was Blackalicious - Alphabet Aerobics.


----------



## Sid (Nov 7, 2005)

Ta-kun said:
			
		

> oh yea I forgot to ask you guys which I always wondered, what nationality are you?



Born in Suriname (south-america), but I've lived in The Netherlands since I was 5.


----------



## Jink (Nov 7, 2005)

that non prophets cd rocks, love track 7 - mainstream


----------



## theskyisfallin (Nov 7, 2005)

I've had _Hope_ for a while now, the sample in The Cure is so good, the little horn diddle.


----------



## mow (Nov 7, 2005)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> And I think the first hip-hop song to awaken me was Blackalicious - Alphabet Aerobics.



That song affirmed to why my mate alwasy said  Gift Of Gab is among the 10 ten mcs of all time



			
				theskyisfallin said:
			
		

> I've had _Hope_ for a while now, the sample in The Cure is so good, the little horn diddle.



Yeah, such a cool track. I cant get over Positive though. I love that track


----------



## Jink (Nov 7, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> That song affirmed to why my mate alwasy said  Gift Of Gab is among the 10 ten mcs of all time



who do you think is the best mc moe? for me its mostly among Gift of Gab and Black Thought


----------



## DevilB0i (Nov 7, 2005)

Ta-kun said:
			
		

> who do you think is the best mc moe? for me its mostly among Gift of Gab and Black Thought


Never heard of them/him.

Best MC= Jin


----------



## mow (Nov 7, 2005)

Ta-kun said:
			
		

> who do you think is the best mc moe? for me its mostly among Gift of Gab and Black Thought



I love Q-Tip, I cannot get enough fo Q-Tip. You have Chuck D whose simply brilliant, MF DOOM with his" Im not even trying" voice , then you have Busdriver who shoots bullets for words,, KRS-One, but q-tip is just :amazed. I love how his flow is so jazzy

_You could find the Abstract listening to hip hop
My pops used to say, my flow reminded him of be-bop_

A tribe called quest is the bomb


----------



## Jink (Nov 7, 2005)

DevilB0i said:
			
		

> Never heard of them/him.
> 
> Best MC= Jin



Gift of Gab is 1 man from the duo Blackalicious including DJ Xcell and Black Thought is an MC from The Roots


----------



## Jink (Nov 7, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> I love Q-Tip, I cannot get enough fo Q-Tip. You have Chuck D whose also brilliant, MF DOOM, KRS-One, but q-tip is just :amazed. I love how his flow is so jazzy
> 
> _You could find the Abstract listening to hip hop
> My pops used to say, my flow reminded him of be-bop_



q-tip? wasnt he that guy who made that mainstream song oochie wally? -_- or am i thinking of someone else


----------



## mow (Nov 7, 2005)

Ta-kun said:
			
		

> q-tip? wasnt he that guy who made that mainstream song oochie wally? -_- or am i thinking of someone else



That was by Nas actually. Q-tip was the front man for A Tribe Called Quest. Which you really need to check out. Im spinnning _Low End Theory_ atm actually, want me to up it? =]


----------



## Jink (Nov 7, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> That was by Nas actually. Q-tip was the front man for A Tribe Called Quest. Which you really need to check out. Im spinnning _Low End Theory_ atm actually, *want me to up it*? =]



mos defintily


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 7, 2005)

Q-tip or MF Doom.

Seriously.

Well, maybe Immortal Technique as well.

But he needs to release some more material.


----------



## mow (Nov 7, 2005)

Im trying to up Volume 1 cata, but YSI and MU keep freezing my ups =[


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 7, 2005)

Funny that.

It seems YSI and MU don't like us anymore.

XD I wonder why?


----------



## mow (Nov 7, 2005)

I plead the fifth .


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 7, 2005)

Ah yes. The fifth beer. I won't speak until I got five beer in me 

Anyhoo, whatever the case, I'm patient enough. I mean look at what I went through with the Smalls.


----------



## pnoypridz (Nov 7, 2005)

heres some album that might come out in 2006, imma bold the stuff im looking forward too

February 2006
*Roots, The - Game Theory*
Royce Da 5'9 - The 5th July: The Day After

Early 2006/Spring 2006
Canibus - Mic Club: Vol. II
*Consequence - Don't Quit Your Day Job (G.O.O.D. Music debut)*
DPG - (title TBA)
E-40 - My Ghetto Report
Eve - (title TBA)
Flavor Flav - (title TBA)
Game, The - (title TBA)
*Ghostface & MF Doom - Ghostface Meets Metal Face*
*Jurassic 5 - (title TBA)*
Masta Killah - East Coast Is In The House
Mobb Deep - (title TBA)
M.O.P. - Ghetto Warfare
N.O.R.E. - One Fan A Day
*Raekwon - Only Built 4 Cuban Linx Pt. II*
Raekwon & Ill Bill - Weed vs. Cocaine
Shyne - Perils In The Name Of Po: The Album
Snoop Dogg - The Blue Carpet Treatment
Slick Rick - The Adventure Continues
Tash - Rap Life II: Expensive Habits

Summer 2006
Dr. Dre - Detox

2006 (no date set)
2Pac - (title TBA)
Alicia Keys - (title TBA)
Bishop Lamont - The Reformation
*Blackstar - (title TBA) * wait blackstar making a new album hope this list is real **
D12 - (title TBA)
Deltron 3030 - Deltron 3030 II
DJ Muggs & Inspektah Deck - Muggs Meets Deck: The Rebel & Assassin
Eminem - (title TBA)
Fugees, The - (title TBA)
G-Malone - The Beach Cruiser
Guru - Jazzmatazz Vol. 4: The Sun Always Rises
Ice Cube - (title TBA)
*Immortal Technique - Revolutionary Vol. 3*
*Jean Grae & 9th Wonder - The Phoenix*
Kanye West - Graduation
Method Man - (title TBA)
Method Man & Redman - B.A.S.I.C. (Bricks And Staten Island Connected)
*MF Doom - FM Mood
MF Doom/Viktor Vaughn - VV3*
Poor Righteous Teachers - (title TBA)
*Ras Kass - Underground Superhero*
Shyheim - Featuring My Fuckin' Self
Spider Loc - The West Kept Secret
Wu-Tang Clan - (title TBA)
X-Ecutioners, The - (title TBA)


Winter 2006
Cee-Lo & Danger Mouse - Gnarles Barkely
Clipse, The - Hell Hath No Fury
Cypress Hill - Still Smokin'
Da Lench Mob - (title TBA)
GZA The Genius - The GZA Presents
Hi-Tek - Hi-Teknology Vol. 2
Kam - The Self
King T - (title TBA)
Lauryn Hill - Khulami Phase
Lord Jamar (of Brand Nubian) - The 5 Percent Album
Lox, The - Live, Suffer & Celebrate
Mike Jones - American Dreams
*Mos Def - The Undeniable Free Flaco*
Nas - NASDAQ: Dow Jones
Percee P - Perseverence
*Pharoahe Monch - Inner Vision*
Project Pat - Crook By The Book
Stic.man (of Dead Prez) - (title TBA)
Too $hort - (title TBA)
__________________


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 7, 2005)

Ghostface and Doom?

I think I just shit myself.

......no, I am SURE I did.


----------



## mow (Nov 7, 2005)

Holy mother of God! 


			
				pnoypridz said:
			
		

> *Roots, The - Game Theory*
> Canibus - Mic Club: Vol. II
> *Consequence - Don't Quit Your Day Job (G.O.O.D. Music debut)*
> *Ghostface & MF Doom - Ghostface Meets Metal Face*
> ...


*

Oh dear, 2005 was the year of metal, 2006 is the year of hip hop

AND Nujabes is releasign a record too. The gods are very pleased!*


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 7, 2005)

It's going to be another VERY hard year on my wallet.

*sighs*


----------



## Niabingi (Nov 7, 2005)

some good albums on your list there pnoypridz! I am very excited at the prospect of a new Blackstar album.... I really hope that its true!

As for my favourite Mc I really couldnt tell you... I have a varied taste.. I love the more soulful and jazzy side of hiphop but there are sooo many talented Mc' who make different breeds of hiphop and generally i listen to it all! So to pick just one mc.. just dont think I can


----------



## pnoypridz (Nov 7, 2005)

reading that list gave me goosebumps


----------



## mow (Nov 7, 2005)

And just what you would expect from that wanker DOOM, releasing 3 records in one year.
<3
Zappa anyone? XD


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 7, 2005)

An interesting somparison.

If Doom keeps up the pace and continues to evolve his sound from album to album, I may be inclined to nod my head in that direction


----------



## mow (Nov 7, 2005)

There are only there mortals in this world that I could safely say exhibit Zappa-like characterisitcs; DOOM, Devin Townsend and  Dan the Automator.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 7, 2005)

I can add the following over working sociopaths. Mike Patton, Dan Swano, Peter Tagtgren, and Les fucking Claypool.

Not only do all these artists work all the time and spread their artistic urges out, each one is known for expirementation and wierdness.

Now, all we need to do, is get them all into a studio together


----------



## mow (Nov 7, 2005)

Ohh.

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh .

Heaven I tell ye, heaven!


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 7, 2005)

Or they all kill each other XD

I mean, the idea od Patton, Claypool, Swano, Tagtgren, Doom Townsend and the Automator in one room could result in a violent battle.


----------



## Sniper (Nov 7, 2005)

Since its Intelligent i see why we should debate, this is a good manner.


I personally think rap is a bit odd. Basicly, its an artificial _"Beats"_ created by proffesionals. Then, it seems some rhymes are posted on to compliment a subject.

Gold Digger - kanye west featuring Jamie Foxx

My band - D12 and eminem

Drop it like its hot - Snoop dog feat. Pharell

Can i have it like that - Pharelle and Gwen

Now, i listen toa viariety of music. In gold digger, the point expressed is that women take out as much "bling" as they can. In "Can i have it like that" Expresses a point which i dont understand. However i do believe the background was created by N.E.R.D and i think they use real instruments.

Dont get me wrong, some rap was inspiring, like Jesus walks. But im saying alot of rap is just, well odd. Its not bad. In fact i love the songs i just explained earlier. Its just that, if you can come up with lines and rap, im sure anyone could make a rap. With the expetion of Kevin Federline, i hope he goes to hell. ^___^


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 7, 2005)

Now here's where moe comes in to not only explain where you went wrong, but to show you.

I myself can point out that many of the best acts use live performers, or if they use canned beats, a lot of them are involved in the creation.

But, technically, rap is lyrically oriented, which means that in many cases the beat/music comes second.


----------



## Sniper (Nov 7, 2005)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> Now here's where moe comes in to not only explain where you went wrong, but to show you.
> 
> I myself can point out that many of the best acts use live performers, or if they use canned beats, a lot of them are involved in the creation.
> 
> But, technically, rap is lyrically oriented, which means that in many cases the beat/music comes second.




Is that for me? u should use quotes.


----------



## mow (Nov 7, 2005)

Sniper said:
			
		

> Since its Intelligent i see why we should debate, this is a good manner.



Welcome =D



> I personally think rap is a bit odd. Basicly, its an artificial _"Beats"_ created by proffesionals. Then, it seems some rhymes are posted on to compliment a subject.



That is true to a certain extent, but you would be suprised in the amount of records where the lyrics actually drive the beats. And a great deal of MC's and hip hop collectives actually use full bands in their music. Check out The Roots, Common, MF DOOM , Q-Tip and Spearhead. All fuse live instrumentiation in their work, and that's just the tip of the bucket.

The reason behind the beat followed by rhyming is due to how it all started, Rapping was basically complemnted by someone beatboxxing. And that';s not a bad thing really, how talented must you be to be given a certain tune, and then dish out a 3 verse song based simply on the first beat?



> Gold Digger - kanye west featuring Jamie Foxx
> 
> My band - D12 and eminem
> 
> ...



Ok, here's where I state that all those artists are bad, very very bad. Eminem has a few good tracks in his discography, but if you have 6+ records and all you can be complimented on are few tracks,  then you arent that good to begin with.

unlike many, I give Pharelle credit as a semi- decent producer, but honestly, half his sogns are hit and a miss. And I dislike (grandly , i must add) his habit of producing records not for the sake of it, but for the highest bidder. I understand you need to make your money, but you arent doing it with passion

And I think Kanye is a tard. and dont get me started about Drop it like it's hot, that song perfectly exhibits all the ailing factors that plauge hip hop nowadasy; nonsensical lyrics that revolve around nothing.



> Dont get me wrong, some rap was inspiring, like Jesus walks. But im saying alot of rap is just, well odd. Its not bad. In fact i love the songs i just explained earlier. Its just that, if you can come up with lines and rap, im sure anyone could make a rap. With the expetion of Kevin Federline, i hope he goes to hell. ^___^



Well yeah, my first rap was about cornflakes, not the finest thing you'd ever hear, trust me XD. But hiphop (and this goes to it's credit) is easily thhe one genre where the most critical focus is revolved around the lyrics. Hip hop is as intwind with poetry as much as folk rock is, and possibly even more.


Interested in listening to a few choice tracks that I can upload for you?


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 7, 2005)

Take the offer man, it will open your eyes.


----------



## mow (Nov 7, 2005)

The Roots - The Seed V.2
Q-Tip - Even If So
A Tribe Called Quest -  Jazz (We've Got)
Black Star - Thieves Of The Night
Madlib - Songs For My Father
MF DOOM - Accodrion

That's a good intro, right?


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 7, 2005)

Include: 
Immortal technique - Peruvian Cocaine
Mos Def - Rock and Roll
something from Del


----------



## mow (Nov 7, 2005)

Done and done, let's hope it uploads.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 7, 2005)

hah
true

Durn YSI and shite


----------



## Negative-Ion (Nov 7, 2005)

If i may add some too.

Mos Def and Talib Kweli aka Black Star  -Respiration
Fugees & Tribe called Quest - When we were kings.
The fugees - The mask.
Tupac - Hail Mary

Thats some that i listened today, there many more.. you just have to find them and this thread is a really really good source.


----------



## pnoypridz (Nov 8, 2005)

Kweli Feat MF DOOM - Fly that Not

that song is soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo nice


----------



## Jink (Nov 8, 2005)

pnoypridz said:
			
		

> Kweli Feat MF DOOM - Fly that Not
> 
> that song is soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo nice



is that from his new cd? mind uploading it for me?


----------



## pnoypridz (Nov 8, 2005)

yea i think its from the new cd

moe//no linky on the forums =X


----------



## Jink (Nov 8, 2005)

pnoypridz said:
			
		

> yea i think its from the new cd



thanx 

i just got my hands on three nujabe cds, this is some good stuff


----------



## mow (Nov 8, 2005)

:amazed

WHICH ONES? I only have _Departure_ (Disk One) from Samurai Champloo and _Metaphorical Music_. Are you teling me you got your hands on _Metaphorical Music 2_? Cause if you did, I will forever love you


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 8, 2005)

Yes it is.

I need more, I only have the one moe sent me.


----------



## Negative-Ion (Nov 8, 2005)

Was anyone watching Adult swim yesterday? After Futurama ended, they run those little annoying texts of bullshit.

This time tho, they did something right hehe... 

They gave pros to Dangerdoom, they said they had sold about 50.000 cds in three weeks or something, and congratulated them for the awsome songs. 

I guess AS has some taste in music, wish they were the same in the anime. heeh


----------



## Jink (Nov 8, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> :amazed
> 
> WHICH ONES? I only have _Departure_ (Disk One) from Samurai Champloo and _Metaphorical Music_. Are you teling me you got your hands on _Metaphorical Music 2_? Cause if you did, I will forever love you



theres a _Metaphorical Music 2_? I just got _Metaphorical Music_, _Departure_ and _Impression_



			
				Negative-Ion said:
			
		

> Was anyone watching Adult swim yesterday? After Futurama ended, they run those little annoying texts of bullshit.
> 
> This time tho, they did something right hehe...
> 
> ...



yea but its kind of sad compared to mainstream artists selling 100,000 in 3 days


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 8, 2005)

True

But as Immortal technique put it.

Just because you went platinum don't make it luck, it just means a million people are dumb as fuck.


----------



## Sid (Nov 13, 2005)

Do any of you have albums/songs by Mr. Fantastik? 

Y'know, the guy on the song 'Rapp Snitch Knishes' on 'MM Food'.

He has a cool voice and flow, so I'm looking for more stuff by him


----------



## Jink (Nov 13, 2005)

Sid said:
			
		

> Do any of you have albums/songs by Mr. Fantastik?
> 
> Y'know, the guy on the song 'Rapp Snitch Knishes' on 'MM Food'.
> 
> He has a cool voice and flow, so I'm looking for more stuff by him



I dont think he has any, at least, I cant find any


----------



## pnoypridz (Nov 13, 2005)

foreal Mr. Fantastik has one of the sickest flow but i cant find any of his stuff


----------



## Crowe (Nov 13, 2005)

peK said:
			
		

> Some people might see it as art, doesnt mean you have to see it that way. Who are you to call them 'junk pieces'? Most of the artist / painters w/e are highly skilled and can draw a perfect figure or character but they choose not to do it, they want to express themselfs through different ways.
> 
> Yeah i find some of them absurd and pointless but that doesnt have to mean that im right. Car fans might see a modded car as art, while the majority thinks that it just looks stupid. Some art are focused on the minority groups while some are for the majority.
> 
> There is nothing as "True art", "True Beuty" etc, its a matter of personal opinion.


This goes mostly for music also as i see it as a form of art. There are a whole bunch of 'fake'-artist, those who gets finished lyrics and just sings to expand their money pockets. Some i may see as fake-artist, other may see as real artist and love their music so i dont really feel like naming any nor labeling any music, bad.

OnTopic: Thanks for the tips. Whole bunch of sweet songs, especially Immortal Technique.

Seems like my recommendation for RJD2, didnt touch many. But believe me, his beats are amazing, some are very soft and you just want to fly through them, other wants to make you jump out of the chair and start breaking. Lately i have had his music on 24/7, feel kind of empty without it now.


Recommendations:
RJD2 - F.H.H (Instrumental)
*RJD2 - Final Frontier (Remix)*
RJD2 - The Horror
*RJD2 - Take The Picture off*
RJD2 - Someones second
*RJD2 - Sell the World*
RJD2 - June (Remix Ft. Copywrite)
*RJD2 - One Day*


----------



## skunkworks (Nov 14, 2005)

peK said:
			
		

> This goes mostly for music also as i see it as a form of art. There are a whole bunch of 'fake'-artist, those who gets finished lyrics and just sings to expand their money pockets. Some i may see as fake-artist, other may see as real artist and love their music so i dont really feel like naming any nor labeling any music, bad.
> 
> OnTopic: Thanks for the tips. Whole bunch of sweet songs, especially Immortal Technique.
> 
> ...



RJD2 is insanely slick. *Since 76* is the best song ever.


----------



## Crowe (Nov 15, 2005)

Ow ow ow ow, how could i ever miss Since 76, Clean Living, Ring Finger... List could be made very long. Tho i have to say "Since We Last Spoke" got bad tracks. I have mostly listened to Since We Last Spoke and The Horror, i will buy Loose Ends and Getting Junkie with it with RJD2 today, Prefuse 73 with Extinguished Outtakes and another one i cant remember.


----------



## ~Akuma (Nov 15, 2005)

People I got this

The Roots - Home Grown! VOL 1 + 2 !!!!

want to be hooked up ?


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Nov 15, 2005)

*TheFirst* said:
			
		

> People I got this
> 
> The Roots - Home Grown! VOL 1 + 2 !!!!
> 
> want to be hooked up ?


Yes, I love the Roots and I'd like to be pimped. 

I'm also interested in hearing "RJD2", anyone pimp me?


----------



## Crazy Like a Fox (Nov 15, 2005)

Yah, hook me up with the roots joint. Also if anyone cares Fort Minor cd hits Nov. 22, cop it.


----------



## ~Akuma (Nov 15, 2005)

Ok I'll do that just wait a sec  I'll sent you a pm


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Nov 15, 2005)

I want RJD2 and The Roots too.

Does anyone have the MF Doom Special Herb Volumes and any more Nujabes stuff or groups like it?  I am addicted to the Nujabes Modal Album, addicted like crack.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Nov 15, 2005)

anyone know if detox is actually coming out, i heard it's off again.


----------



## Hokai92 (Nov 15, 2005)

can someone tell me what dangerdoom is and who released it


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 15, 2005)

Dangerdoom, is MF Doom salivating (I'd say apitting, but Doom has a much more liquid flow) over beats from Dangermouse (who produces).

Not Dooms best work, but still f-in good.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 15, 2005)

The Sugarhill gang pwns.


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Nov 16, 2005)

Okay, I didn't know if I should make a thread for this but oh well, 

I want start making hip-hop instrumental music like Doom, Fat Jon, Nujabes, Champloo Crew.  But, I would like it if someone can send me stuff by other musicians like this, so I can get started and have an idea where I am going.

P.S- I need the MF Doom Special Herbs Volumes!


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 16, 2005)

Then you definately want to listen to Nicolay. The City Lights Volume 1.5 is awesome. Can't stop listening to it.


----------



## Danchou (Nov 17, 2005)

Yes, Nicolay is quite a fresh producer, he also did some nice work with Little Brother (Foreign Exchange). They never met, but Nicolay produced the music and sent it over internet while Little Brother rapped over it.


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 17, 2005)

Yeah he has done a lot of stuff with Little Brother and the whole of the Justus League. But although all of Little Brother featured on Connected, Foreign Exchange officially consists of just Phonte and Nicolay.


----------



## Niabingi (Nov 17, 2005)

well I just managed to download a Roots album entitled "do this well (remixes and rarities 1994-1999)"  anybody else here heard of it? 

Oh and nicolay is a great producer, I looove foreign exchange


----------



## EndlessRain (Nov 17, 2005)

I need more hiphop 
Can anyone send me some MF DOOM ?


----------



## ~Akuma (Nov 17, 2005)

I can send you only 

v

immortal technique:
Revolutionary, Vol. 2


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 17, 2005)

add K'naan and Internal Affairs to that upload matey


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 17, 2005)

I'll upload it for you know man. I know your gonna love this one.


----------



## mow (Nov 17, 2005)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> add K'naan and Internal Affairs to that upload matey



STOP READING MY MIND!

and cheers Blue =]


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 17, 2005)

>.>

But what else am I going to read?

I've read all my books 

Anyhoo, I have to say, I still need Madlib - Shades of Blue

Somehow, I never got that O.o


----------



## mow (Nov 17, 2005)

Ripping it as we speak, and dude, the smalls own my balls.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 17, 2005)

I know. If there is one band I am proud to own all major releases from (and goddamnit, I WILL get the fucking demo one day) it is the Smalls/Corb.

>.>

Mind you, as a junkie, I will continue to purchase music until I am dead, and then....

You ever stop to think what should happen to your music/computer when you die?

Uploading the last Corb for you right now mein freund.


----------



## mow (Nov 17, 2005)

Mucho gracias my friend =].
I'd probabily send of my hardrive and my cds to someone in the music dept 

Oh, do you have _Miles Davis - Birth Of the Cool_ and/or _Nefirtti_? Cause I have them both upped if you want


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 17, 2005)

I need both.

I am so ashamed.

Anyhoo, it was something I was actually putting thought to as I had updated my funeral CD...

I think it would have to be someone on here, or at the very least, parts of it...I mean, whatever happens, my extensive music collection MUST go to someone I know will appreciate it, which rules out my family sadly...


----------



## mow (Nov 17, 2005)

Im proclaiming this jazz week. Ever listenind to _Eric Dolphey - Out To Lunch_? If not your in for a real treat. It's probabily the finest avant grade/free jazz record to date.  

I hear you, aside from my old man, the rest of my family barely listens to any music =/


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 17, 2005)

I have never heard that album, but I know I want it 

I dunno, maybe I'll leave my collection to Erkekjetter.

XD

Stuck in Syracuse with 6 years to go before he's free to walk 

It is something I need to think about, as I suspect I may not make it past thirty without being shot...


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 17, 2005)

Talking about Jazz have you heard "Symphonic Poem: Watarase" by Fumio Itabashi and Yuki Kaneko. Damn I love that song.


----------



## mow (Nov 17, 2005)

lol, the lad would be forever joyful XDand boy  you sure klnow how to piss people dont you? 

and I cant wait for you to spin Coltrane's Blue train, that record is so darn good, not of the Calibar of A Love Supreme, but still Contrane's Alt sax is so so awesome.


----------



## mow (Nov 18, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Talking about Jazz have you heard "Symphonic Poem: Watarase" by Fumio Itabashi and Yuki Kaneko. Damn I love that song.



nope, havent heard t mate.

Want the Miles uploads? =]


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 18, 2005)

I'd love them but my computer is broken right now so not much point.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 18, 2005)

Bah, don't ask them, just give it to them 

I am looking forward to that Coltrane, it's one of the few I haven't heard.


----------



## mow (Nov 18, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> I'd love them but my computer is broken right now so not much point.



No worries, once you get it back up be sure to pm me =]


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 18, 2005)

That must suck.

Muchly.

I mean LOTS!!


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 18, 2005)

But what it did do is make me listen to a few of my old cd's that I hadn't put on my computer. De La Soul - Stakes is High for instance is such a classic.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 18, 2005)

That's always a bonus...a smal commensuration, but none the less.


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 18, 2005)

Ah moe, stupid YouSendIt messed up uploading City Lights. Having to start again, which means it won't be done before I have to go out. Sorry man I will definately send it to you as soon as I get back.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 18, 2005)

YSI is being a bitch indeed.

Goddammmit

>.>

YSI hates us.


----------



## Sid (Nov 18, 2005)

Page 11

oh and I downloaded these from dc++:

Nujabes - Ristorante Nujabes
Nujabes & DJ Ryow - Hydeout Sound Lab

do people have them, or do they need uploading?


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 18, 2005)

Ok I have Nicolay - City Lights volume 1.5 uploaded for anyone that wants it.


----------



## Niabingi (Nov 18, 2005)

Yeah bluecheese if you could swing that by my way it'd be appreciated!

im gonna upload the roots album I mentioned in an earlier post - do it well (remixes and rarities 1994-1999)
I also just got some tracks from a french rap grop called IAM dont know if anybody here has heard of them..? I just heard one of their tracks called "Un Cri Court Dans la Nuit" and I was loving it soo good especially the chorus.. it just has this feel to it but i've always felt that rapping sounds at its most rhytmic and best in french (though im not generally a fan of the language)


----------



## Sid (Nov 18, 2005)

sent the new Talib around to everybody on the auto-pimping list


----------



## Negative-Ion (Nov 18, 2005)

oh yeah, got it.

Man i got my sony mp3 player 20gb like 2 months ago, and ive collected like 1000  songs so far, some are probably duplicatesor something. and i still have 16gb left. Need more good music, not only hip hop lol, punk, rock, etc etc pearl jam, greenday, 3 doors down etc etc stuff like that, if anyone has it send me some links . I need my mp3 full when i go to greece in 1 month.


----------



## Jink (Nov 18, 2005)

Sid said:
			
		

> *http://souhaku.ufpag.com/index.php?module=pagemaster&PAGE_user_op=view_page&PAGE_id=14*
> 
> oh and I downloaded these from dc++:
> 
> ...



PLEASE send them to me Sid, and that talib cd you sent, i downloaded but the rar file was corrupted and came up an error


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 18, 2005)

What do you guys think of the Talib album? Last song was good but I guess I was hoping for a little better.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 18, 2005)

I want those Nujabes

Big time.

Negative Ion, I am sure we can pimp you some metal, rock and alternative...atleast the good stuff.

Hit me up on AIM

WickerBasket.

I'm tired of fighting with the upload programs.


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Nov 18, 2005)

The new Fatlip album "Thelonious Punk" is unbelievable pleasing.   Everyone should check this out.


----------



## pnoypridz (Nov 18, 2005)

Sid said:
			
		

> sent the new Talib around to everybody on the auto-pimping list



thnx alot dude your awesome

listening to it right now

im kinda disappointed at this disc its good but his lyrcist are kinda weak compared to his older cd

supreme supreme mos def and kweli always have dope chemistry together


----------



## skunkworks (Nov 19, 2005)

Sid said:
			
		

> favourite drink xD
> 
> oh and I downloaded these from dc++:
> 
> ...



Me wants.


----------



## Niabingi (Nov 19, 2005)

Yeah thanks sid for the new Talib cd.... Like most people here have already said I was slightly dissapointed as I was expecting just that hi8gher stadard i've come to expect from Talib Kweli...


----------



## Sid (Nov 19, 2005)

Nujabes goodness coming up people =)


----------



## Danchou (Nov 19, 2005)

Talib Kweli dissapointed me by mixing his previous cd with R&B. The original mixtape was better than the album. Unfortunatley i can never find the exact mixtape i wanted.


----------



## Key (Nov 19, 2005)

just curious about what you guys think of Jin?


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Nov 19, 2005)

what's wrong wit Talib's new album again?


----------



## pnoypridz (Nov 19, 2005)

TheForgotten_Hmongs said:
			
		

> just curious about what you guys think of Jin?



i think jin properganda is one of the best hiphop cd that came out this year imo its only below BE


----------



## EndlessRain (Nov 19, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> Yes ma'am! Hopefully this weekend I'll upload a few choice hiphop records for you =]


 Thankiez moez ^^

Cata: Ill try and upload Hydeout Sound Lab on YSI right now. cant dl the other till my connections run smooth ><


----------



## skunkworks (Nov 19, 2005)

I've been on a hip-hop binge. Jedi Mind Tricks, Outerspace, Zion I, Nujabes. I loves the hip-hop.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 19, 2005)

EndlessRain, I will love you long time.


----------



## skunkworks (Nov 19, 2005)

Does anyone have any albums by Binary Star?


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 19, 2005)

I can't say I even know the name.

Care to elaborate?


----------



## skunkworks (Nov 19, 2005)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> I can't say I even know the name.
> 
> Care to elaborate?



I just heard a few tracks. Not bad, but I want to give the entire album a listen. I'll upload it if anyone is interested.


----------



## Jink (Nov 19, 2005)

hmmm...talib...I've expected better, like his first solo album was amazing, just what'd you expected form him, and so many guest features on this album that it would make your head spin. This new one is okay, but it seems a bit mainstream. I can't elaborate but it just does, and im disappointed Papoose is on this cd :sad


----------



## skunkworks (Nov 20, 2005)

Who wants...?

Zion I - True & Livin
Jedi Mind Tricks - The Psycho-Social CD
Outerspace - Blood and Ashes
Binary Star - Masters of the Universe

All top-notch albums.


----------



## Jink (Nov 20, 2005)

skunkworks said:
			
		

> Who wants...?
> 
> Zion I - True & Livin
> Jedi Mind Tricks - The Psycho-Social CD
> ...



hit me up with everything there except the Outerspace cd, already have that one


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 20, 2005)

What he said ^

I too have the Outer Space album, but everything else I will take with delight.


----------



## Jink (Nov 20, 2005)

Im sending everyone two great cds soon. They're...

Binary Star - Waterworld Two
Danger Mouse & Jay-Z - The Grey Album

Binary is awesome to say the least and for the second album, im not that fond of Jay-z but this album is DM remixing jay-z songs with beatles tracks.. or something like that, really nice, expect it soon


----------



## skunkworks (Nov 20, 2005)

I'll upload those albums when I can. Binary Star is dope, I like them a lot.


----------



## Niabingi (Nov 20, 2005)

^ yeah if you could send me the cd's also skunkworks hmm im especially interested in Binary Star as being honest I have never heard the name! 

I dunno Ta-kun I really like Jay-Z I didnt at first and then one day I just realised that he was good.. he may be commercial but the guy is a talented rapper in my opinion there are those people rocking the commercial scene with mediocre material but who are still talented rappers


----------



## Jink (Nov 20, 2005)

Niabingi said:
			
		

> ^ yeah if you could send me the cd's also skunkworks hmm im especially interested in Binary Star as being honest I have never heard the name!
> 
> I dunno Ta-kun I really like Jay-Z I didnt at first and then one day I just realised that he was good.. he may be commercial but the guy is a talented rapper in my opinion there are those people rocking the commercial scene with mediocre material but who are still talented rappers



yea I know, FYI I dont say I don't like an artist or if they suck if I hadn't listened to their music first


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 20, 2005)

If anyone is interested Gilles Peterson on BBC Radio 1 is interviewing Common sometime soon tonight. Damn good show anyway. You can listen here http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio1/listen/


----------



## Niabingi (Nov 20, 2005)

Ta-kun said:
			
		

> yea I know, FYI I dont say I don't like an artist or if they suck if I hadn't listened to their music first



ahh no I didnt think you did you seem to savy for that.. 
the point I was trying to make was simply that I think Jay-Z is good regardless of the crappy albums he has done... I just got distracted by my own thoughts...

what time do you think the interview will start bluecheese.. normally they av them available for you to listen to the next day right?


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 20, 2005)

It's already started. But yeah it will be available afterwards.


----------



## Jink (Nov 20, 2005)

skunkworks said:
			
		

> Mmm, Jedi Mind Tricks. Good horrorcore.



horrocore? not familiar with that term


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 20, 2005)

If anyone did want to listen to the common thing, you can hear it here It was pretty good, they talked about collaborations.


----------



## skunkworks (Nov 20, 2005)

Horrorcore would be like Gravediggaz, Necro, Ill Bill, or Dr. Octagon.


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 20, 2005)

What do you guys think of Ill Bill? I haven't got much of his. I tend to think Non Phixion are better when they are together rather than on there own. Although I love Sabac's "I have a dream"


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 20, 2005)

Ill Bill and Necro crack me up.

I'm not a huge fan, but they crack me up none the less.


----------



## skunkworks (Nov 20, 2005)

Jedi Mind has a religious tone to it, which I dig. But it's not pure horrorcore.


----------



## Niabingi (Nov 21, 2005)

I do quite like ill bill and necro.. though I think necro is extreme he makes me chuckle!
like bluecheese I honestly think that as a unit non-phixion are much better!


----------



## Danchou (Nov 21, 2005)

The Non Phixion camp looks to much like gimick rap to me. They have a couple of nice beats, but eventually you get bored.


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 21, 2005)

Ah man some of there songs are definately good.


----------



## Niabingi (Nov 21, 2005)

agreed bluecheese I couldnt listen to them all the time but they do Have some big tracks! I quite like black helicopters... but it may be cause I think that the beat is tight!


----------



## Jink (Nov 21, 2005)

I've been on a massive hip-hop binge latley, i can't get my mind off it, I can't even concentrate on school or anything else  im failing all my classes to. dman you hip-hop! *shakes fist*


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 21, 2005)

I'm always on a music binge.

Makes my life easy to deal with


----------



## Sid (Nov 22, 2005)

I'm loving Cise Starr's rhymes on both of Nujabes' albums. Do any of you have anything by CYNE?


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 22, 2005)

No, I do not, but I have been thinking of looking for some.


----------



## mow (Nov 22, 2005)

I'm willing to bet my wankign arm that anything from Hyde's Productions ( Nujabes label) is awesome.

Has anyone heard of _Edan - Bueaty And The Beat_? If any term can describe it, it would probabily be psychadellic hiphop. Lo fi rap, with lots of 60's vynil scratching and old school as fuck. Ace stuff.


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 22, 2005)

Yep I know it, definately good stuff.

You like City Lights?


----------



## Erkekjetter (Nov 22, 2005)

Sounds awesome, moe. 


*When i wrote that, I said "awesomo"


----------



## mow (Nov 22, 2005)

It is, I'll be sure to up it soon. 

Blue; not yet, I'm going to give it a spin as soon as Im done listening To Devin's Terria. oh and Im passing Purple Dynamics by you and Erk. I think you'll like it alot.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 22, 2005)

I want Beauty and the Beat.

Oh, and moe, when listening to Terria, you should make sure it is in proper order, I am ashamed that my file was alphabeticized.. *sighs*

But such a beautiful album.


----------



## mow (Nov 22, 2005)

Dont worry, the first spin I gave for it when you first sent it to me was enough to convience me to go out and buy the cd .

_Canada _ is such a wicked track. The vocal layering alongs side the instrumentiation is so bllody awesome.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 22, 2005)

Yes
I need to send you a cover of Canada by a fan done entirely with Marimbas

It's amazing.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Nov 22, 2005)

What are marimbas?


----------



## mow (Nov 22, 2005)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> Yes
> I need to send you a cover of Canada by a fan done entirely with Marimbas
> 
> It's amazing.



dude, that's so awesome 

Erk; this is it


Wow, how cool must that sound?


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 22, 2005)

It sounds just awesome

Like, it makes Canada even MORE melodic.


----------



## mow (Nov 22, 2005)

BlueCheese; _City Lights_ is so damn groovy. I'm loving this. Makes me wonder how brilliant a Nujabes and Nicolas collab would be.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Nov 22, 2005)

Looks like a xilaphone, or however you spell it.


----------



## ten sa zangetsu (Nov 22, 2005)

Well, I'm limited in my knowledge of rap (I mostly listen to Korean songs) but I like The Game's song "Dreams". The only rappers I know are Juelz Santana, Cam'ron, The Game, 50 Cent, and Tupac. Sorry if that doesn't contribute much to this thread...


----------



## Jink (Nov 22, 2005)

ah man I need these cds you guys are talking about, city lights, that canada thing moe said was brilliant and terria and whatever else mentioned on this page


----------



## Erkekjetter (Nov 22, 2005)

I'm not gonna flame, but you need to be introduced to some new stuff.


----------



## mow (Nov 22, 2005)

ten sa zangetsu said:
			
		

> Well, I'm limited in my knowledge of rap (I mostly listen to Korean songs) but I like The Game's song "Dreams". The only rappers I know are Juelz Santana, Cam'ron, The Game, 50 Cent, and Tupac. Sorry if that doesn't contribute much to this thread...


Oh, dont worry mate. Welcome =]. As much as I enjopy Tupac, he's way too hyped (death does that). The entire G-unit collective is really bad, really really bad examples of hiphop. i'd be more than happy to pass some records your way if you're interested



			
				Ta-kun said:
			
		

> ah man I need these cds you guys are talking about, city lights, that canada thing moe said was brilliant and terria and whatever else mentioned on this page



I'll forward you the City lights link. and I'll up Terria in a few =]


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 22, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> BlueCheese; _City Lights_ is so damn groovy. I'm loving this. Makes me wonder how brilliant a Nujabes and Nicolas collab would be.


 
Haha told you you would like it man.


----------



## mow (Nov 22, 2005)

Seriously, it's aweomse. _Band Practice_ has the coolest marching sample ever XD


----------



## Jink (Nov 22, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> I'll forward you the City lights link. and I'll up Terria in a few =]



your a peach moe, that canada track you we're talking about is that part of the City Lights album? and whats that Purple Dynamics thing you were talking about also?


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 22, 2005)

I really like track 12 - Sunshine Life

@Ta-kun there seperate things


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 22, 2005)

Ta-Kun, be aware that Terria is progressive metal...it's...brilliant, neurotic, emotional, powerful, angry, melancholic and disturbed. 

It's one of the greatest albums I have ever heard though.


----------



## ten sa zangetsu (Nov 22, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> Oh, dont worry mate. Welcome =]. As much as I enjopy Tupac, he's way too hyped (death does that). The entire G-unit collective is really bad, really really bad examples of hiphop. *i'd be more than happy to pass some records your way if you're interested*
> 
> 
> 
> I'll forward you the City lights link. and I'll up Terria in a few =]



Thanks, so can you recommend some good songs or artists?


----------



## Jink (Nov 22, 2005)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> Ta-Kun, *be aware that Terria is progressive metal*...it's...brilliant, neurotic, emotional, powerful, angry, melancholic and disturbed.
> 
> It's one of the greatest albums I have ever heard though.



Don't care, when theres good music to be heard, I want to hear it


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 22, 2005)

Spearhead
Q-Tip
A Tribe Called Quest
Immortal Technique
K'naan
Internal Affairs
The Roots
Public Enemy
Sweatshop Union
Del tha Funky Homosapien
MF Doom
Taleb Kwali
Mos Def

guys?

Finish it up for me


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 22, 2005)

Ta-kun said:
			
		

> Don't care, when theres good music to be heard, I want to hear it




In that case 

Did you get the Ween package I sent out?


----------



## Jink (Nov 22, 2005)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> Spearhead
> Q-Tip
> A Tribe Called Quest
> Immortal Technique
> ...



lesse

Blackalicious
Apathy
De La Soul
Gang Star
Dilated Peoples
Binary Star
Nujabes
Madlib
Danger Mouse
Jedi Mind Tricks
Gym Class Heroes
Non Prophets

just to name a few


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 22, 2005)

Fat John
Beastie Boys
Buck 65
Deltron 3030
Wu-Tang Clan


----------



## mow (Nov 22, 2005)

Kick old school ya'll!

Run DMC
kool Moe Dee
SugarHill Gang
Gift Of Gab
KRs one
Jurassic 5
RJDJ
Sage Francis
Atomsphere
Aesop Rock!!!
Five Deez
Edan
A gun Called Tension

Plus a bucket load of others that everyone is mentioning. I can assure you that you'll get alot of records from this place ;]


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 22, 2005)

If you want to learn, we WILL teach you.

There is no innoculation against infection if you let us put the needle in.


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 22, 2005)

Briefly before I go to bed I'll add

Masta Ace
Cunninglynguists
O.C.
Jneiro Jarel


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Nov 22, 2005)

Don't forget Fat Jon and Shing02!


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 22, 2005)

Cata already mentioned Fat Jon!


----------



## mow (Nov 22, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Briefly before I go to bed I'll add
> 
> Masta Ace
> Cunninglynguists
> ...



_3 piece Puzzle_ is sooooooooooooooo so smooth. Thanks a bunch for sharign that with me mate.


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 22, 2005)

Lol, I gave you to that ages ago you must really like it.


----------



## mow (Nov 22, 2005)

Yeah, it's definitly one of my fav records of 2005. I have high hopes for Jneiro


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 22, 2005)

I forgot Shingo2 but damned if I didn't get Fat John XD


----------



## skunkworks (Nov 22, 2005)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> I forgot Shingo2



Does anyone have any of his solo albums?


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 22, 2005)

I have yet to run into one, and I have been looking.

If anyone DOES find one, I expect immediate and unquestioning obedi-

Erm, I mean pimpage >.>


----------



## super haku (Nov 22, 2005)

I'm new I like commen talib qualie mos def the pharcyde slick rick big daddy kane and lots more but not people like 50 cent eminem etc. check this out      
                                (\/) 
                                (oO)
                                (><) its a rabbit


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 23, 2005)

Yeah, we've seen the Bunny in hundreds of peoples sigs.

And you sig by the way, throws the page out of whack. Please be so kind as to rectify this.

Props on Mos Def and Taleb and Pharcyde though


----------



## skunkworks (Nov 23, 2005)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> I have yet to run into one, and I have been looking.
> 
> If anyone DOES find one, I expect immediate and unquestioning obedi-
> 
> Erm, I mean pimpage >.>



Mmm, I MIGHT be getting an album or two of his. Cross your fingers, hehe.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 23, 2005)

Heheh
you quoted the wrong post from me XD

Still, it's good to repeat


----------



## skunkworks (Nov 23, 2005)

You do post a lot, sonny.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 23, 2005)

Well, I have a lot to say


----------



## Niabingi (Nov 23, 2005)

super haku said:
			
		

> I'm new I like commen talib qualie mos def the pharcyde slick rick big daddy kane and lots more but not people like 50 cent eminem etc.



okay your sig needs to be rectified... but I just wanted to give you some credit for being the first person post here who I have heard mention Slick Rick who is one of my favourite Mc's I think that The art of storytelling is an amazing album and let us not forget the prolific track "lodi dodi".... and also the guy is british born so I have to give him that extra bit of respect  

I have to say that I do rate eminem very highly as an mc though... his material isnt of a high standard but he has got those tracks which show his superiority as a lyricist (though I havent really liked an album he produced since the slim shady lp...) still talent is talent even if it is wasted


----------



## Sakura (Nov 23, 2005)

i like rap a lot but for some reason, i don't like eminem. i don't get it. some rap songs are good becuz they've got more rhythm and REASONABLE lyrics


----------



## Niabingi (Nov 23, 2005)

Dont get me wrong eminem's lyrics are not good in the mos def, talib kweli sense of lyricism (which are good lyrics cleverly worded but with the aim of getting a point or message across to the listener)... but they are more on the biggie vein of lyricism which is a very clever use of words wordplays and rhtymic sounds but used in the context of lyrics that have little or no point or beneficial aim


----------



## Sid (Nov 23, 2005)

aight, so I sent the new Cunninlynguists album around. 

If anyone who hasn't got a PM wants it, let me know and I'll forward the link.

Also, since Ta-Kun has never heard of them, I'll be uploading their first 2 albums soon. Anyone else wants them?


----------



## mow (Nov 23, 2005)

Pass it by me; and cheers mate =]


----------



## Aman (Nov 23, 2005)

Let's start a topic... Which are y'all's 3 top rappers?


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Nov 23, 2005)

Thanks, Sid .

With Eminem, well he has had his skill back in the day, but now he runs the same skit, making fun of celebrites, he has played it out too much.  He should move on.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 23, 2005)

aman_melles said:
			
		

> Let's start a topic... Which are y'all's 3 top rappers?



Not possible to limit it to three.

You'll find that most of us will say the same thing


----------



## Niabingi (Nov 23, 2005)

sorry aman... but im gonna say what catatonik predicted.. impossible to limit it to three sorry!
maybe if it were 20 we could talk..


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Nov 23, 2005)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> Not possible to limit it to three.
> 
> You'll find that most of us will say the same thing



How about a 726 way tie.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 23, 2005)

Heh.

What can I say, I know my fellow music geeks XD


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 23, 2005)

Yeah after coming up with a big list in a matter of minutes earlier, how could we limit to 3.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 23, 2005)

yup, those lists were generated off the top of our heads without even really pausing to think


----------



## Niabingi (Nov 23, 2005)

I could uite easily tell you who i think is my least favourite rapper of all time Mystikal... he just shouts on all his songs i cant believe he actually got a record deal!!!

does anybody listen to any non-english hiphop and if so some recommendations would be good.. (pref not japanese..)


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 23, 2005)

I know little about non-english hip-hop, but Mwafrika (off of K;naans album) is fucking cool from what I have heard.

My least fave rappers?

Little John, Mike Jones and Fifty Cent.


----------



## Jink (Nov 23, 2005)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> I know little about non-english hip-hop, but Mwafrika (off of K;naans album) is fucking cool from what I have heard.
> 
> My least fave rappers?
> 
> Little John, Mike Jones and Fifty Cent.



yea, even my top 3 least favorite rappers is hard to make. basically most mainstream "rap" is garbage compared to the albums and artists being tossed into this threads boiling pot


----------



## miharuchan13 (Nov 23, 2005)

my fave: kanye west, common(only heard singles), 50 cent, fort minor(only heard single) i probably just cant think  of anymore at the time srry and ya it is hard to just limit to 3
least:i guess anyone else who JUST raps about woman, sex, drugs, weapons, etc. 
(but i dont mind sum of those types  of songs)
as for my favorite song: hate it or love it g unit remix and i guess all kanye west songs lol

o ya my fave rapper of all time is myself


----------



## Jink (Nov 23, 2005)

miharuchan13 said:
			
		

> my fave: kanye west, common(only heard singles), 50 cent, fort minor(only heard single) i probably just cant think  of anymore at the time srry and ya it is hard to just limit to 3
> least:i guess anyone else who JUST raps about woman, sex, drugs, weapons, etc.
> (but i dont mind sum of those types  of songs)
> as for my favorite song: hate it or love it g unit remix and i guess all kanye west songs lol
> ...



i've ALWAYS wondered and always wanted to ask a fan, but what the hell do you see in 50 Cent that makes him a good rapper? Hes a money grubbing/self-centered dickwad


----------



## Niabingi (Nov 23, 2005)

yeah i have to know as well whats the g-unit appeal?
especially if your a rapper yourself I would expect you to own how can I put it a more discerning ear!


----------



## Sid (Nov 23, 2005)

Listening to the new Cunninlynguists now, but I'm quite dissapointed. It's nowhere near as good as "Southernunderground" or "Will Rap for Food"


----------



## Niabingi (Nov 23, 2005)

^nooo dont say that Sid... I was really looking forward to it!


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 23, 2005)

Fifty Cent sucks.

Flat out, he's got no rhythm, flow or talent, his lyrics are mysoginisitic and neanderthalic, with little to no value what so ever.


----------



## ten sa zangetsu (Nov 23, 2005)

Does anyone listen to Deestylistic? I like their song "By My Side" and "I Still Love You".


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 23, 2005)

Never heard.

Which is no surprise, despite my growing knowlegde I am still just exploring hip-hop.


----------



## Jink (Nov 23, 2005)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> Fifty Cent sucks.
> 
> Flat out, he's got no rhythm, flow or talent, his lyrics are *mysoginisitic* and neanderthalic, with little to no value what so ever.



whats that word mean proffesor cata?  

oh yea I sent out three great cds to most people

Quasimoto - The Further Adventures of Lord Quas
Cyne - Evolution Fight
DJ Shadow - The Private Press

expect more people, I've been getting cds like crazy latley


----------



## Niabingi (Nov 23, 2005)

^i got nothing.....
and mysoginistic is a word to describe a sexist attitude where men view women as tools for there own sexual gratification... male dominance... hmmm not the best description in the world i can use it in context but defining it in words is much harder


----------



## ten sa zangetsu (Nov 23, 2005)

^ I understand what you're saying and I agree, lol.


----------



## Jink (Nov 23, 2005)

Niabingi said:
			
		

> ^i got nothing.....
> and mysoginistic is a word to describe a sexist attitude where men view women as tools for there own sexual gratification... male dominance... hmmm not the best description in the world i can use it in context but defining it in words is much harder



your not a regular here  i sent it to you anyways


----------



## Niabingi (Nov 23, 2005)

^thanks... I come as often as I can you know... its just time


----------



## Danchou (Nov 23, 2005)

You can listen to the new talib kweli mixtape . Its sounds quite good. Some older tracks, some new. It's completely legit.


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Nov 23, 2005)

I may not like 50 Cent, but I do give him credit even having a decent beat in his songs.

Sid, I like the cunnin album very well, if they got more please send. Also, do you have anymore Swedish hip-hop bands, the one you sent was amazing I need more. 

Still listening to Nujabes Modal Soul.

P.S - I found a link for some Japanese hip-hop and bands, they don't give downloads but they show some of the hip-hop groups.

here

I also read in it that Shing02 was supposed to have his album out on August 30, 2005.  I guess it got delayed again.  the album is called "Prelude To One Dollar Store", odds are its released and I don't have it in the long run. 

Links to song names:


----------



## Jink (Nov 23, 2005)

Kurapica said:
			
		

> You can listen to the new talib kweli mixtape . Its sounds quite good. Some older tracks, some new. It's completely legit.



already have that cd, and that site been posted a while ago, and its not a mixtap, its a cd


----------



## mow (Nov 23, 2005)

Ta-kun said:
			
		

> whats that word mean proffesor cata?
> 
> oh yea I sent out three great cds to most people
> 
> ...


Qus is awesome. Really odd, but awesome. Just what you'd expect from Madlib's 4th persona


----------



## miharuchan13 (Nov 23, 2005)

im srry i said 50 cent! i couldnt think of anything else and i was looking aat my cd's and i saw the massacre(my ex gave it to me)! but ya he is mysoginistic ( i knew wut that meant before u defined it) but some of his songs are good. i mean wut rapper doesnt make a song about woman or weapons at least once in their career? srry then.... so i like missy elliott nd outkast


----------



## Jink (Nov 23, 2005)

miharuchan13 said:
			
		

> im srry i said 50 cent! i couldnt think of anything else and i was looking aat my cd's and i saw the massacre(my ex gave it to me)! but ya he is mysoginistic ( i knew wut that meant before u defined it) but some of his songs are good. *i mean wut rapper doesnt make a song about woman or weapons at least once in their career?* srry then.... so i like missy elliott nd outkast



 i can name a few



			
				moe said:
			
		

> Qus is awesome. Really odd, but awesome. Just what you'd expect from Madlib's 4th persona



i want madlibs babies


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 23, 2005)

Don't take me too personally man.

My opinion of Fifty (while both well founded and obviously right  ) is just that, my opinion.

Anyhoo, Quasimoto rules.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Nov 24, 2005)

lol as if they're trying to stop him from coming to toronto, lol. saying he promotes gun violence. lol. they can't stop him from coming.


----------



## EndlessRain (Nov 24, 2005)

Ta-kun said:
			
		

> oh yea I sent out three great cds to most people
> 
> Quasimoto - The Further Adventures of Lord Quas
> Cyne - Evolution Fight
> ...


ooo Cyne, i like what they did w/ Nujabes, may i get a hold of it?


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 24, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> Qus is awesome. Really odd, but awesome. Just what you'd expect from Madlib's 4th persona


 
Definately a great and accurate description.


----------



## Jink (Nov 24, 2005)

EndlessRain said:
			
		

> ooo Cyne, i like what they did w/ Nujabes, may i get a hold of it?



damn I dont have the d/l link anymore, if someone else who still has it can pm it to him please?


----------



## Sid (Nov 24, 2005)

Ta-kun said:
			
		

> damn I dont have the d/l link anymore, if someone else who still has it can pm it to him please?



Aye, done.

have you checked out Cunninlynguists yet?


----------



## Jink (Nov 24, 2005)

Sid said:
			
		

> Aye, done.
> 
> have you checked out Cunninlynguists yet?



no, haven't the time, I still have like 8 cds to listen to that I haven't yet


----------



## Sid (Nov 24, 2005)

heh, I know what it's like. I always have a bunch a new records to check out, but it always takes some time before I actually do it.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 24, 2005)

On a random search for Irish/scottish music I discovered these guys:

All Time High

Very, very well crafted Scottish hip-hop, though I could only get three songs they bode VERY well for the sound of the albums they have. Smooth, excellent flow, nice rhymes and a VERY thick scottish accent. I HIGHLY recommend checking em out on soundclick.


----------



## Niabingi (Nov 24, 2005)

scottish hip hop... gonna have to check that out


----------



## skunkworks (Nov 24, 2005)

That Cyne album is really dope, I'm digging his beats a lot. Props to Ta-kun.


----------



## Niabingi (Nov 24, 2005)

^cheh i didnt get the link..


----------



## skunkworks (Nov 24, 2005)

Niabingi said:
			
		

> ^cheh i didnt get the link..



Forwarded.


----------



## Niabingi (Nov 24, 2005)

thanks man! muchly appreciated

also anyone here interested in something vaguely on the lines of hip hop but mostly different check out my grime thread... im dead curious for some opinions and feedback!!


----------



## Jink (Nov 24, 2005)

Digable Planets - Blowout Comb
&
Edan - Beauty and the Beat

going out soon, and plus more Cyne


----------



## Niabingi (Nov 24, 2005)

this cyne album is soooooo damn good! im really vibing of it.. i wanna go to bed its like nearly 2am and i have uni at 9 but i cant stop listening to music.. i shoulda d-loaded it tomorrow!


----------



## Crazy Like a Fox (Nov 24, 2005)

A Tribe Called Quest is one of my favorite groups. I think their 2nd and 3rd album are classics. Not to take away from the other ones. I just think those 2 were the best. They definitely helped me to love hip hop.


----------



## AssFace (Nov 25, 2005)

Can neone tell me some conspiricy shit like ras kass does?  Examples Interview with an Vampire
Nature of the threat

I can rarely find songs like thsoe.  Well I can't find anyone who can do it on ras kass's level so far I've found none, can some body recommend me some?

I can't ever find any.


----------



## Jink (Nov 25, 2005)

AssFace said:
			
		

> Can neone tell me some conspiricy shit like ras kass does?  Examples Interview with an Vampire
> Nature of the threat
> 
> I can rarely find songs like thsoe.  Well I can't find anyone who can do it on ras kass's level so far I've found none, can some body recommend me some?
> ...



ugh I can't stand him, he has a few good songs, but now hes selling out, I heard hes singing to aftermath records -_-


----------



## Niabingi (Nov 25, 2005)

hmmm that is sad ras kass on aftermath seems odd! but i remember reading that eminems fave rapper is ras kass


----------



## Jink (Nov 26, 2005)

sent out more Cyne albums. I can't get enough of him


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (Nov 26, 2005)

EndlessRain said:
			
		

> ooo Cyne, i like what they did w/ Nujabes, may i get a hold of it?



Can I get a hold of it as well please.


----------



## Kamesan (Nov 26, 2005)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> On a random search for Irish/scottish music I discovered these guys: All Time High
> 
> Very, very well crafted Scottish hip-hop, though I could only get three songs they bode VERY well for the sound of the albums they have. Smooth, excellent flow, nice rhymes and a VERY thick scottish accent. I HIGHLY recommend checking em out on soundclick.


Are they rapping over the sounds of a bagpipe?


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (Nov 26, 2005)

Cheers for the Cyne album guys.

Has anybody got the name of the 21 tracks on "Cyne - Evolution Fight".

(Checked amazon but they only have 15 while undergroundhiphop have 35!)

Cheers.


----------



## Crowe (Nov 26, 2005)

Sage Francis - Road tested, was awesome especially Sea Lion and Inherit scars, anyone got more with him or something with the same style? Would be great if it were live version as this album.

Anyway thanks to whoever send it to me, i luve it.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 26, 2005)

Kamesan said:
			
		

> Are they rapping over the sounds of a bagpipe?



The font is irritating.

Anyhoo, of the three songs I have heard, no, they are not rapping over a bagpipe.


----------



## Erkekjetter (Nov 26, 2005)

That would be awesome. I'd like to hear an irish man with a thick accent rap over bagpipes.


----------



## Sid (Nov 26, 2005)

Jedi Mind Tricks said:
			
		

> Has anybody got the name of the 21 tracks on "Cyne - Evolution Fight".
> 
> (Checked amazon but they only have 15 while undergroundhiphop have 35!)





It's the advance version.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 26, 2005)

I managed to snag some Irish hip-hop too
the Welsh stuff I heard was very....bad

I'm sure it's not indicative of anything, but it was the only stuff I could find and it sucked.


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (Nov 26, 2005)

Sid said:
			
		

> It's the advance version.




Cheers bud! 

*Reps


----------



## pnoypridz (Nov 27, 2005)

anyone have any jean grae i have heard so much good thing about her and i cant find her albums anywhere

her lyrics on where you gona run on talib kweli newest cd was just amazing


----------



## Jink (Nov 27, 2005)

pnoypridz said:
			
		

> anyone have any jean grae i have heard so much good thing about her and i cant find her albums anywhere
> 
> her lyrics on where you gona run on talib kweli newest cd was just amazing



actually i have one or two, they're being downloaded as i type this


----------



## Erkekjetter (Nov 27, 2005)

Cata, that hip-hop you sent me was awesome. Need the album!


----------



## Crowe (Nov 27, 2005)

Add me on your pm lists ffs, i also wants neat stuff :I

Anyone want a mixxed RJD2 album or any of his own album?


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (Nov 27, 2005)

This Cyne album is brilliant!


----------



## TagZ (Nov 27, 2005)

Whats up, im from the UK and i dont know if you guys have heard of many mc's out here but ther are a couple of good ones, like Black Twang, Ty and 
Asha D. You may of heard of Dizzee Rascal but Personally i dont like him. Out of all of them i think you should probably give Ty and Black Twang a listen to. Also, not from the UK but i think hes pretty good an mc called Scribe from New Zealand hes probably top of my international list right now.

My fav's are Talib, Pharoe Monch, Redman, C-Rayz Walz and i used to really like DMX but now I think hes really shit.


----------



## Jink (Nov 27, 2005)

TagZ said:
			
		

> Whats up, im from the UK and i dont know if you guys have heard of many mc's out here but ther are a couple of good ones, like Black Twang, Ty and
> Asha D. You may of heard of Dizzee Rascal but Personally i dont like him. Out of all of them i think you should probably give Ty and Black Twang a listen to. Also, not from the UK but i think hes pretty good an mc called Scribe from New Zealand hes probably top of my international list right now.
> 
> My fav's are Talib, Pharoe Monch, Redman, C-Rayz Walz and i used to really like DMX but now I think hes really shit.



Im ashamed to say this but when I was younger I used to REALLY like DMX, but I was youg and not as music savy as I am now. So I just brush off those memories


----------



## EndlessRain (Nov 27, 2005)

<333 CYNE 
Thx again for the sends Takun =)


----------



## AssFace (Nov 27, 2005)

^Hey Takkun you seroius??  DMX's first 2 albums was nothing short of classics.  I'm a fan of DMX but I'll admit everthing after his second album went from average to shit.  His first two albums were raw and grimey, he even had some deep shit on it too.  Also he was the first one to scream WHAT in his songs.  <--if that matters.

Agghh this quest for good ras kass style songs is driving me crazy  >_<, it's cool that you guys don't like ras kass but in my opinion he was the best in the west.  Dude has very creative style and such.


----------



## Jink (Nov 27, 2005)

EndlessRain said:
			
		

> <333 CYNE
> Thx again for the sends Takun =)



im uploading more


----------



## Niabingi (Nov 27, 2005)

^I have been vibing like mad to those cyne albums.. thanks alot man! cant wait for the next lot of goodies....



			
				TagZ said:
			
		

> Whats up, im from the UK and i dont know if you guys have heard of many mc's out here but ther are a couple of good ones, like Black Twang, Ty and
> Asha D. You may of heard of Dizzee Rascal but Personally i dont like him. Out of all of them i think you should probably give Ty and Black Twang a listen to. Also, not from the UK but i think hes pretty good an mc called Scribe from New Zealand hes probably top of my international list right now.
> 
> My fav's are Talib, Pharoe Monch, Redman, C-Rayz Walz and i used to really like DMX but now I think hes really shit.




being from the uk myslef I would say that Dizzee rascal is a GRIME mc not a rapper... (check my thread entitled grime for more info on this) But he is still heavy!!
Good uk rappers for me are Klashnekoff, Ty and Roots manuva.... I recommend these

anybody heard of a Japanese rapper called Zeebra... he sounds like DMX's twin its freaky! my friend said his first album he rapped normal but when DMX got big in japan his accent chaged all off a sudden!


----------



## Jink (Nov 27, 2005)

sent out the Cyne albums I promised


----------



## Crowe (Nov 28, 2005)

Woh, Cyne - First Person and Nothing Scared were seeeeeeeeeweet. Thx thx.


----------



## mow (Nov 28, 2005)

Ta- Kun; that's _alot_ of Cyne O_o. Cheers mate

and I now have over 20 records in the span of the past 4 days, you people are crazy <3


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 28, 2005)

and a Ween sampler pack 

How good can things get?

Oh wait, that would require me to up the new Green Carnation EP huh.


----------



## Jink (Nov 28, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> Ta- Kun; that's _alot_ of Cyne O_o. Cheers mate
> 
> and I now have over 20 records in the span of the past 4 days, you people are crazy <3



I've been finding alot of great cd's latley, Daedalus, Cyne, Antipop Consortium, lots of stuff


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 28, 2005)

and we haven't even opened up the flood gates of metal on you yet matey


----------



## Jink (Nov 28, 2005)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> and we haven't even opened up the flood gates of metal on you yet matey



or anyother genre for that fact  except somewhat folk with sufjan


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 28, 2005)

Well, in that case.. 

One Ween Sampler pack coming up my friend.


----------



## Jink (Nov 28, 2005)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> Well, in that case..
> 
> One Ween Sampler pack coming up my friend.



in process of downloadination


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (Nov 28, 2005)

Ta-kun said:
			
		

> sent out the Cyne albums I promised



Cheers Bud.

Love my Hip-Hop/Rap.

If anybody wants "Gangstarr - The Ownerz" album, just ask.

Later.


----------



## Jink (Nov 28, 2005)

Jedi Mind Tricks said:
			
		

> Cheers Bud.
> 
> Love my Hip-Hop/Rap.
> 
> ...



ill take a hit


----------



## mow (Nov 28, 2005)

The Four Tet Remix on Automaton is so so awesome.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 28, 2005)

*coughs*

*looks at moe, looks at Ween thread*

*coughs*

Oh, and in the spirit of hip-hop, I did not enjoy Dizee NEARLY as much as I liked Kano, he....didn't jive well with me..


----------



## TagZ (Nov 29, 2005)

Sorry about that Niabingi i didnt expect anybody else on here to know about the grime scene. about klashnekoff i think he's crazy i loved his song "murda" the only reason i didnt put him up is i dont here anything from him anymore. I used to have sky and i watched channel U alot but i got telewest now and i aint got a f-ing clue where it is. What do you think of Lethal B, i think hes got a couple of good tracks but then the rest are pretty shit.


----------



## EndlessRain (Nov 29, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> The Four Tet Remix on Automaton is so so awesome.


Omg i know right, its so addicting D: that and Running Water.


			
				Catatonik said:
			
		

> Oh, and in the spirit of hip-hop, I did not enjoy Dizee NEARLY as much as I liked Kano, he....didn't jive well with me..


Agreed. Kanos nice tho =)

Amazing, thx again Takun! xD


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 29, 2005)

Del the Funky Homosapian pwns.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 29, 2005)

That he does my friend

that he does.

Hailz to Del.


----------



## Niabingi (Nov 29, 2005)

TagZ said:
			
		

> Sorry about that Niabingi i didnt expect anybody else on here to know about the grime scene. about klashnekoff i think he's crazy i loved his song "murda" the only reason i didnt put him up is i dont here anything from him anymore. I used to have sky and i watched channel U alot but i got telewest now and i aint got a f-ing clue where it is. What do you think of Lethal B, i think hes got a couple of good tracks but then the rest are pretty shit.



i agree totally with what your saying about lethal B I have Klashnekoffs album its some really good uk hiphop! I can send it your way if you wanna hear more tracks!!



			
				Catatonik said:
			
		

> Oh, and in the spirit of hip-hop, I did not enjoy Dizee NEARLY as much as I liked Kano, he....didn't jive well with me..



well as an mc there is no doubt that kano is better and his sound is more unique and well formed having said that........ Dizzee has this real raw edge and grit I mean his second album is muuuuch more polished and a more professional sound but boy in da corner is just pure grime and sounds like London in an odd way thats why I didnt send out his technically better second album....... but thats why I was interested in what hip hop fans from all over felt about grime music in general



also hmmm I have never been huge on Del the funky homosapien!!


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 29, 2005)

How can you not be a big fan  of Del?

The mans a damn genius.

Dizzee felt......weak after hearing Kano, perhaps had it been the other way around I would have been more forgiving.


----------



## Niabingi (Nov 30, 2005)

^I dunno why I just never clicked or vibed with Del... Maybe I should give his music more of an opportunity..

I see your point about Dizzee and ifyou ask basically anybody who is a fan of grime and hip hop in London they will tell you that Kano is the best grime Mc at the moment... but still boy in da corner is special it brpke grime music to the mainstream and it gave nuff kids hope cos it wasnt a studio album it was produced for the most part on painfully amatuer equipment.. mostly Ps2 production actually! where his second album and Kanos album are both studio pieces....


----------



## TagZ (Nov 30, 2005)

Yea please Niabingi. Is there an album for his crew Terrafirma (I think thats how you say it) Also have you seen any UK mc's live, i've seen Titch and Lady soreviegn ( Again dont know how to spell it) but only because they were intro show and I got say Lady Soreviegn is the worst thing I've ever heard.


----------



## Jink (Nov 30, 2005)

So I was in FYE the yesterday, looking for the new _Talib Kweli_ cd when I came across a scrappy fellow by the name of _Scratch_. I don't know why but for some reason something clicked in my brain saying "buy this album". and I did, and its one of the best decisions in my life. I'm loving this album (entitled _The Embodiement of Instrumentation_). This whole album is emceeing mostly over beatboxing or a turntable scratch and the lyrics are great to. I'd recomend this album to anyone even if you don't like hip-hop, I'm uploading it soon for people who haven't heard it yet.


----------



## Niabingi (Nov 30, 2005)

TagZ said:
			
		

> Yea please Niabingi. Is there an album for his crew Terrafirma (I think thats how you say it) Also have you seen any UK mc's live, i've seen Titch and Lady soreviegn ( Again dont know how to spell it) but only because they were intro show and I got say Lady Soreviegn is the worst thing I've ever heard.



lady soveriegn is god awful!!

I have seen loads of uk hip hop acts live as I have alot of friends who Mc.. I have seen, Ty, skinnyman, klashnekoff, roots manuva... those are all the big names but I seen alot of just local talent as well! 
Anyway i'll get on to loading that klashnekoff for ya!!

Ta-Kun I have heard this album also its amazing!! scratch is part of the roots and he is highly underated!! His album is amazing


----------



## Jink (Nov 30, 2005)

Niabingi said:
			
		

> Ta-Kun I have heard this album also its amazing!! scratch is part of the roots and he is highly underated!! His album is amazing



yea I just read that Scratch was part of Roots and that hes very underrated and its so true. I'm loving this album, trying to find more of his


----------



## mow (Nov 30, 2005)

Ohhh, I just got y hands on Anticon's newest band release; _Why? - Elephant Eyelash_. If you dig Alternative-indie rock/experimnetal hiphop, you'll love this. I'll up it in a bit.


----------



## Jink (Nov 30, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> Ohhh, I just got y hands on Anticon's newest band release; _Why? - Elephant Eyelash_. If you dig Alternative-indie rock/experimnetal hiphop, you'll love this. I'll up it in a bit.



you better remember to send me that :spank


----------



## mow (Nov 30, 2005)

Owwwy ;_;

And Im sending out the record. Some might fancy it, the others will hate it, it's just that kind of record really =]


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 30, 2005)

I'll be happy to give it a spin and then slag it/praise it.


----------



## mow (Nov 30, 2005)

I have a feeling you're going to slag it XD


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 30, 2005)

Interesting.

I look forward to hearing this then.

Heh.

On a similiar note.

I STILL need Revolutionary Volume 1 dammit >.<


----------



## Jink (Nov 30, 2005)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> Interesting.
> 
> I look forward to hearing this then.
> 
> ...



ill upload it for you cata


----------



## mow (Nov 30, 2005)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> Interesting.
> 
> I look forward to hearing this then.
> 
> ...



Honest, I sent that record to you last time =[. Damn PM


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 30, 2005)

Okay

I just finished Why?

And I ask myself this?

You like this?

I mean, it had some really cool moments, but mostly it sounds like a guy going throuigh puberty, singing (i use the term loosly) over discordant noise. It has very little flow and a most of the lyrics are.....nonsensical or flat out bad.

The opening track is the albums strongest, and I genuinely enjoyed it.

Other than  that, yeah, I won't be repeating this experience again.


----------



## mow (Nov 30, 2005)

Man, I'd do anything to see your face while spinning it XD. As negative as it can be, in the lads defence, they have the potential to do something really, really super in the future. I rarely judge bands by their first record, so yeah it had it's fair share of weak moments, but like you said some were really cool.


----------



## AssFace (Dec 1, 2005)

Anyone know good moralistic rappers??


----------



## TagZ (Dec 1, 2005)

How do i upload albums here?

Sorry if its a dumb question


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 1, 2005)

Just remember, that all files you choose to share need to be shared via PM.

Not in the main Forum area.

As to Why?

I can see potential, but it's gonna take an entire re-write of their approach to get there.


----------



## mow (Dec 1, 2005)

Actually, Im rather pleased with the PMing system. At least that way, the person has to put some effort in disucssing the band and that leads to more discussion  which leads to finding more great musicians.

Postingthe records on the forum will be similiar to the music cult, where people just uploading and no one was really paying attention to whats being shared or bothered chattting about it.

PM is annoying enough to discoruage people from over flooding the place


----------



## Sid (Dec 1, 2005)

I'm going to send out PMs with Shadow Huntaz albums

I might have sent this before, but what with new people and all, I might as well do it again 

Shadow Huntaz is an experimental hip-hop collaberation between 2 Dutch producers (known as Funckarma) and 3 American MCs

It's hip-hop like you've not heard before. Instead of your regular beats, Shadow Huntaz has experimental IDM beats. Think Autechre-esque stuff. 

I don't think all of you will like it, but I assure you, if you get into it, it's fucking awesome.


*Spoiler*: _Corrupt Data review_ 



This is one of those rare albums that comes along every so often, changes the rules, works from start to finish and ends up paving the way for countless immitators and generic plagarists. The process itself is an ode to technology : files exchanged, reworked and passed on across 3 MC?s (Breaff, Dream and Non) spread across Chicago, Atlanta and L.A, and 2 producers (the brothers Funcken, better known as Funckarma) nestled in the Netherlands ? emailed, downloaded, re-shaped, manipulated, cut-up, chewed up and spat out with absolute killer control and self assurance. The result is something which defies categorisation - it?s hip hop certainly, the production is deeply electronic ? but there are no pretentious conceits or pointless edits. Everything works, every note, beat, effect, splice-up, distortion, every word serving a purpose. Unlike Prefuse and his countless peers, the idea isn?t to re-model hip hop into a pallatable electronic form, nor is there any pretence that this is a straight up b-boy selection. Instead the focus is on absolute depth and devastation at every turn ? the bass always wobbling depper and deeper, the vocals transposed with a rough-edged vulnerability that rings true regardless of the venom or pensiveness with which its delivered. It?s an album that sounds like it was constructed over many years huddled in a studio together, it defies belief that what you?re listening to was pieced together as a patchwork of downloaded files, isolated vocals and widespread ideas ? you will hear few albums as coherent or as organically evolved as this. In short ? we implore you, whatever music it is that you like ? buy this immediately and watch it grow. Stunning.





*Spoiler*: _Valley of the Shadow review_ 



How do you follow 'Corrupt Data'? That's the question that's evidently been keeping the Shadow Huntaz awake at night. Having redefined a genre through their crossbreed of hip-hop and Funckarma?s deliciously mashed up Acid-tinged production, Shadow Huntaz differed from their Anti-Pop peers by using the digitalis in a way that seemed entirely natural as opposed to being there for the generic sake of it. Admitting themselves that 'Valley of the Shadow' should be seen as more of a continuation than a distinct evolutionary leap from 'Corrupt Data', Skam know when they're onto a good thing and have left the Shadow Huntaz MC's and Funckarma production mob to get acquainted all over again.'Valley of the Shadow' is fit to burst with head-nodding classics like the tongue-twist of 'Radically Necessary' or digital brooding of '2020'. Elsewhere, 'Do What I Want' grafts some Erasmus quoting Aesop-style thump-hop over a B-movie soundtrack, 'Pelvic' gets all ch-o-p-p-y , whilst 'Rulez of Engagement' gamma-bursts melancholic atmospherics over an almost literary rhyme. Oh and the Funckarma guys have put together an 8 minute edit for the website jukebox (split here into 3 parts) spanning the whole of the album so make sure to give it a listen without haste! Ace.




You can have a quick listen to their album _Valley of the Shadow_ here:



Top tracks: 2020, Massive, Solsa, and my personal favourite: Decisions

PMs coming up once yousendit decides to hurry the fuck up


----------



## Jink (Dec 1, 2005)

I heard that Ricky Martin recently released a hip-hop album titled _"I Don't Care"_. well i dont either


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 1, 2005)

The Corrupt Data album rocked.

Really rocked.

hard.

Like a guy rocking out really fucking hard!

I'll need to buy it one day.


----------



## Vibracobra (Dec 1, 2005)

I met Mos Def tonight at work (Double Tree hotel in Boston). I was like "You're so awesome man." He was like, "Thanks bro. The cookies here are awesome." Legit.


----------



## soccermom (Dec 1, 2005)

Intelligent rap? Unfortunately, the majority of the more accessible stuff out there is the pure antithesis of intelligence. In fact, it seems that the ability to form proper sentences dictated by tangible thoughts and ideas is a liability and the greatest skill you can hope to have is moaning in an off balance lackidaisical fashion. Any culture that embraces someone like 50cent as rap phenomena has a lot to learn. 

That being said, when I think intelligent rap Sage Francis comes to my mind first. A Providence native seasoned and well decorated as a underground rap battler, sporting two college degrees and a weighty reputation as one of the greatest assholes around mainly because he says exactly what he feels needs to be said. I love this man, he hates Clear Channel, Ticketmaster, and no political or personal topic is taboo. He imbraces his inner asshole and I love it. 

Intelligence in the rap genre that I'm quite fond of personally would be Saul Williams, Atmosphere, Aesop Rock, Busdriver, and Blackalicious. Blackalicious are king there is no getting around this. Anyway, I can think of many great rappers but as far as intelligence, these are the ones that stand out for me.


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 2, 2005)

Immortal Technique, K'naan, Internal Affairs all also stick out as highly intelligent and thought provoking hip-hop.


----------



## AssFace (Dec 4, 2005)

^IT has one of the worst breath control ever, and his flow is goddamn annoying.  His lyrics are genius, but I can't stand listening to him too often.  He jsut don't sound good to me.


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 4, 2005)

I'm sorry for you. I really am.

I love Techniques flow, it's very distinctive and goes well with his subject matter and lyrical approach.

I need more Aesop Rock though. Don't have nearly enough.


----------



## pnoypridz (Dec 4, 2005)

men i hated Talib kweli newest cd a week ago now i cant stop listining to it ^_^


----------



## Abarai-Kun (Dec 4, 2005)

Nah I dont like Talib Kweli.
I dont feel the track when hes rappin and I dont like his style of rapping.
Immortal Technique is much better.
Good beats and good raps.
In the moment Im listening to Tha Carter 2 from Lil' Wayne.
Really nice album and good Dirty South shit.
Thats what I like.
Also good stuff is Three 6 Mafia, Slim Thug, Bun B and so on....
You know the whole Dirty South things.


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 4, 2005)

I also have to say as far as intelligent hip-hop goes, Shadow Huntaz is a name that must be added. 

Thanks man, I am glad I have heard them.


----------



## AssFace (Dec 4, 2005)

O_o talib kweli is one of my favorite rappers.  I love everything about his music.  Very positive, and concious.  Talib kweli makes music that everyone can enjoy I believe.

Only southern rapper I enjoy is...T.I that's about it, and andre 3000.


----------



## Negative-Ion (Dec 5, 2005)

hey has anyone listen to Jay-Z D'evils? if so, what are the into lyrics, "dear god, i wonder can you save me....." what does it say after that?


----------



## Viciousness (Dec 5, 2005)

Abarai-Kun said:
			
		

> Nah I dont like Talib Kweli.
> I dont feel the track when hes rappin and I dont like his style of rapping.
> Immortal Technique is much better.
> Good beats and good raps.
> ...



Talib is good, I wont say hes overratted, I just dont relate to him as much as say Common.

But yeah Carter 2 is a real nice album. That boy Weezy can spit, and for real he's not even going full power on this album like he does on his mixtapes, because the people that listen for singles really wouldnt be able to keep up. But his flow is still great.
As for TI he's good too. But everytime Ive heard him and wayne on the same track Wayne outspit him, and he's not really touching him in the mixtape department.
Bun B's new album was great, and I hear Pimp C is now out on parole. Im still bumping three 6's album too. 
The Dirty South has alot of talent , alot of people dont realize or just hate and point out people who arent really rappers in the first place like crunk artist Lil' Jon, or beatmaker Mannie Fresh. I mean everyone knows about Scarface and Outkast, UGK has been holding it down, 8 ball & MJG, Ludacris, Wayne, TI, Sqad Up (well a couple of them),  Curren$y all of them can spit.


----------



## Jink (Dec 5, 2005)

Abarai-Kun said:
			
		

> Nah I dont like Talib Kweli.
> I dont feel the track when hes rappin and I dont like his style of rapping.
> Immortal Technique is much better.
> Good beats and good raps.
> ...



talib is bad but lil wayne is good? stop smoking crack


----------



## Viciousness (Dec 5, 2005)

^Theyre different. Talib is more for subject matter, but Wayne is a freestyle punchline artist. Did Biggie spit anything seriously deep and enlightening? not really, but hes recognized as a great artist for his amazing flow and lyrical metaphors. Wayne is something similar. Really if you think ehs garbage you need to check out one of the dozens of mixtapes hes dropped in the past 5 years, and not just listen to the single shit that gets promoted just to sell records like Go DJ (which or course every DJ in america is going to buy, a very smart business move), Wayne is really one of the best artists out now and hes finally starting to get some recognition for it.

As for Talib I think hes good, not over rated but I cant listen to him personally that much either, I relate better to Common and Mos Def when it comes to subject matter.

oh and other southern artists I forgot to mention my last post, Z-Ro, Chammillionaire (dunno about turn it up, like it as a club hit, but Ive been listening to him long enough to know hes good), Flip (he can spit I wont lie though his rep definately suffered after the now squashed beef with TI), Slim Thug (hes alot better than what you hear from his singles)...well theres lots more im forgetting, but I think I got most of the best southern groups and artists in my first post.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Dec 5, 2005)

Kind of funny how this area is to discuss intelligent hip-hop/rap, but my thread on Eminem got overlooked....


----------



## BlueCheese (Dec 5, 2005)

Well I haven't heard the song so I can't comment. Don't generally go out of my way to hear Eminem's latest single.


----------



## pnoypridz (Dec 5, 2005)

im ashamed to say this but

Black Eyed Peas lastest album was pretty good.......anyone else think this way??

yea...only song i didnt like in the whole cd probably was my humps

ok now thats out of my chest


----------



## Jink (Dec 5, 2005)

me and a friend are going to see talib, mos def, k'naan, and other people at the philadelphia electric factory on sunday, man I cant wait, its gonna be awesome

@the southern guy - by any chance can you tell me some good lil wayne songs? id like to hear why you say hes so good, by what i remember from him (with CMM) he was garbage


----------



## T2004 (Dec 5, 2005)

I need some good lyrical albulms right now. All I have are party and mainstream rap with me at college, along with some GoGo(I'm from DC)

 Is the new Lil Wayne any good?


----------



## Vince Johnson (Dec 5, 2005)

T2004 said:
			
		

> I need some good lyrical albulms right now. All I have are party and mainstream rap with me at college, along with some GoGo(I'm from DC)
> 
> Is the new Lil Wayne any good?



ayo if u want good lyrical album u should checc out sum 2pac shit! or if u want crazy lyrics u gotsta listen to old eminem shit from infinite. and if u wanna pimp out women u gotsta bump da thong song by sisqo (that shit is serious).


----------



## AssFace (Dec 6, 2005)

T2004 said:
			
		

> I need some good lyrical albulms right now. All I have are party and mainstream rap with me at college, along with some GoGo(I'm from DC)
> 
> Is the new Lil Wayne any good?



^Yeah, carter 2 is nice.  Get some royce 5'9, he's a lyrical beast and his music really gets you pumped.


----------



## Viciousness (Dec 6, 2005)

Ta-kun said:
			
		

> @the southern guy - by any chance can you tell me some good lil wayne songs? id like to hear why you say hes so good, by what i remember from him (with CMM) he was garbage



Im not really southern, DC is kinda in the middle since its not MD or VA, but yeah. Most people who say hes garbage havent heard him since he was like 17 rappin with the hotboys making beep sounds etc. since he wasnt allowed to curse in his contract (and the block is hot and lights out still managed to be entertaining albums), or singing phrases like "drop it like its hot..wobbidy wobbidy" that the new pimped out less rapping snoop picked up. 


But tracks where he seriously spits that should be easy to find on limewire or something since they were on albums are BMJR from the Carter, Wayne's Take Over #2 (1 was good too) from Fresh's album, and The Mobb & Fly In from The Carter II. You should also be able to find "Walk it Off" off his CII mixtape. 
But most of him seriously spitting is on his mixtapes, he put out like 6 with Sqad Up back in the day, and even did a 40 minute straight solo freestyling session that Ill link if I find.

But for now u can check out one of his more recent mixtapes 
Rate this fox
you should pretty much be able to tell he can spit just off the first track.

The young money site has some more mixtapes up I think if the links are still working: WRYYYYYYYYYYY I know the Suffix should still be up since it came out a couple months back. Hope that helps, but Im surprised if you listen to mainly northern artists, that you didnt hear him spittin on Cassidy's album, and he stays on Dipsets mixtapes n albums since hes cool with Killa, Juelz, and JR.


Oh n T2004 reps for bein from DC n listenin to Gogo, whered u go to school at?


----------



## T2004 (Dec 6, 2005)

DrunkenYoshimaster said:
			
		

> Im not really southern, DC is kinda in the middle since its not MD or VA, but yeah.


Yeah, although tecnically DC, MD, and VA are all considered the south. I was surpirised when my old history teacher told me that,lol I thought we were part of the north side of the US all that time.


> Oh n T2004 reps for bein from DC n listenin to Gogo, whered u go to school at?



I went to Suitland High school in MD mid-way through my high school career but before that i had attened Ballou for my Freshman and sophmore years


----------



## Niabingi (Dec 6, 2005)

Ta-kun said:
			
		

> me and a friend are going to see talib, mos def, k'naan, and other people at the philadelphia electric factory on sunday, man I cant wait, its gonna be awesome



im sooo jealous...!!! you have to let us know how it goes or post some pics of you can!

@assface... royce is ok his tracks are good to listen to and that but there are tons of better lyricists around!

I also do agree that there are different breeds of lyricism the intellectual positive rappers like common, talib, mos def and those who are talented lyrically but have little aim or message with their words like biggie and eminem.


----------



## Sid (Dec 6, 2005)

Would any of you be able to hook me up with Tonedeff's debut album?


----------



## Jink (Dec 6, 2005)

guest said:
			
		

> ayo if u want good lyrical album u should checc out sum 2pac shit! or if u want crazy lyrics u gotsta listen to old eminem shit from infinite. and if u wanna pimp out women u gotsta bump da thong song by sisqo (that shit is serious).



2pac - I respect him and his fanbase, and I respect him, but eh is WAYYY overrated. eminem was never that good, few songs though


----------



## mow (Dec 6, 2005)

If you want a good solid lyrical record, check out any Gift Of Gab or The Roots release. Black Though is a wonderful writer.


----------



## Jink (Dec 6, 2005)

DrunkenYoshimaster said:
			
		

> Im not really southern, DC is kinda in the middle since its not MD or VA, but yeah. Most people who say hes garbage havent heard him since he was like 17 rappin with the hotboys making beep sounds etc. since he wasnt allowed to curse in his contract (and the block is hot and lights out still managed to be entertaining albums), or singing phrases like "drop it like its hot..wobbidy wobbidy" that the new pimped out less rapping snoop picked up.
> 
> 
> But tracks where he seriously spits that should be easy to find on limewire or something since they were on albums are BMJR from the Carter, Wayne's Take Over #2 (1 was good too) from Fresh's album, and The Mobb & Fly In from The Carter II. You should also be able to find "Walk it Off" off his CII mixtape.
> ...




i listened to most of that cd and, its not good IMO, all ive heard is wayne or "wheezy" rhyme about his money

"you got blood on my sneaks//these were 650 your blood is to cheap"

-_- thats terrible. sure the beats are great but they deserve a much better rapper


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 6, 2005)

That's not a very promising line.

Mind you, while I'm not opposed to the dirty south, a lot of it I have heard just flat out sucks...

I want to hear the good, INTELLIGENT shit.


----------



## Sid (Dec 6, 2005)

Cunninlynguists - Southernunderground


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 6, 2005)

I had the other Cunnyinlinguists album....is this better than the last one sent out?

Cause it kinda....seemed bland.


----------



## Sid (Dec 6, 2005)

Yeah, I didn't like their new album either.

Their previous 2 are good though. Cunninlynguists is what got me into underground hiphop. I'll see if I can upload them for you tomorrow.


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 6, 2005)

Score


----------



## Ninjutsu (Dec 8, 2005)

YO. Hip Hop fan here, but I don't know if this thread is dead lol.

Some of my favorites, even though I don't like to use that word because it makes me sound fanboy ish or something: Common, Talib, Mos Def, Nujabes, RJD2, Gang Starr, and well, lots more.

Actually, I also bboy ["breakdance"] and so I'm into some other stuff. You know like old school stuff to dance to .. 

Yep!


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 8, 2005)

Welcome, party hardy and enjoy the steady flowing trade of awesomeness.


----------



## mow (Dec 8, 2005)

Welcome, as a welcome gift, I shall pass Madlib by your way =]


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Dec 8, 2005)

Ninjutsu said:
			
		

> YO. Hip Hop fan here, but I don't know if this thread is dead lol.
> 
> Some of my favorites, even though I don't like to use that word because it makes me sound fanboy ish or something: Common, Talib, Mos Def, Nujabes, RJD2, Gang Starr, and well, lots more.
> 
> ...



Welcome to the Hip-Hop utopia.


----------



## Niabingi (Dec 8, 2005)

I have to go with Ta-Kun on this one I feel like I wasted my life downloading that lil wayne stuff...
Dont get me wrong yes I do like intelligent and lyrical hiphop but no im not an elitist as I listen to and love ALL hiphop I just see lil wayne as having no talent.. there are artists who have talent and dont use it i.e Eminem there are artists that have talent use it but dont really talk about deep or important stuff i.e Biggie and there are artists who are good rappers but not too strong lyrically i.e ODB (I just enjoy his vibe..) and then there are artists who have no talent and dont deserve a record deal i.e Lil Wayne


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 8, 2005)

Lil John, Fifty Cent and Mike Jones are part of that should not be group.

Edit: and Tony Yayo.


----------



## metronomy (Dec 8, 2005)

I'm digging Saul Williams, Kano and Talib Kweli at the moment. For a taster:




Talib seems a bit illusive on myspace.


----------



## Niabingi (Dec 8, 2005)

hells yes Tony yayo being the worst in mis opinion he has taken Mystikals crown...

Talib Kweli rules!! Dave you should listen to Mos Def as well!!
and im glad somebody else here is promoting Kano I feel like I have been pimping him too much
Im just about to listen to saul williams now never heard of him before.... he looks odd and old by the way.. this is unimportant and a sidepoint but his face shocked me!


----------



## metronomy (Dec 8, 2005)

Niabingi said:
			
		

> Talib Kweli rules!! Dave you should listen to Mos Def as well!!


I do love abit of the Mos Def. He also has the best alias ever.



			
				Niabingi said:
			
		

> and im glad somebody else here is promoting Kano I feel like I have been pimping him too much


Anyone who slags off G-Unit in one of their songs earns my respect (because that obviouslly means alot). Plus Kano is just plain wicked.



			
				Niabingi said:
			
		

> Im just about to listen to saul williams now never heard of him before.... he looks odd and old by the way.. this is unimportant and a sidepoint but his face shocked me!


If you like what you hear I'll upload his album for you.


----------



## EndlessRain (Dec 8, 2005)

Ninjutsu: Nice for bboying =D *idolizes them harhar*

The whole G-Unit is no. =\


----------



## Scared Link (Dec 8, 2005)

I have some upsetting news...

Remember Eazy-E's video where he makes fun out of Dre, by getting his picture and dressing him up in makeup? Well, he didn't. Dre was in a pop group, he put on make up, a dress for fame. Now he is making fun out of pop. So if you hate Dre go and chant this around.


----------



## mow (Dec 8, 2005)

Oh guys, I'm going to treat you to an underground masterpiece; *2 For 5 - Broke Minds Think Alike*. Jazzy as hell, they have such a classic hiphop  sound (brass beats included), reminicsnt of A Tribe Called Quest , Gangstarr and Dilated Peoples , but they stand out all by themselves. This is really retro and really good.


----------



## Viciousness (Dec 8, 2005)

Niabingi said:
			
		

> I have to go with Ta-Kun on this one I feel like I wasted my life downloading that lil wayne stuff...
> Dont get me wrong yes I do like intelligent and lyrical hiphop but no im not an elitist as I listen to and love ALL hiphop I just see lil wayne as having no talent.. there are artists who have talent and dont use it i.e Eminem there are artists that have talent use it but dont really talk about deep or important stuff i.e Biggie and there are artists who are good rappers but not too strong lyrically i.e ODB (I just enjoy his vibe..) and then there are artists who have no talent and dont deserve a record deal i.e Lil Wayne



Lil Wayne doesnt have talent? man this dude drops freestyles out the ass, if you cant understand what hes spitting now go back and listen to his sqad stuff, since its more on the level of the battle rappers that you'd ussually hear, and now hes so far above it youd think hed have to plan it out. The guy is freestyling everything and has been for quite a while now.

He was just on rap city today and spit an accapella joint that even Cassidy the accapella king would be proud to add to his collection:
http://search.deviantart.com/searchcraft/?cmd=1&offset=0&search=neji+and+tenten 

If you dont beleive it was a freestyle I can post plenty of joints that were freestyled or past Basement appearances thatll make you say otherwise. People are just hating cause of who it is or they dont like his singles that are designed to be commercial. Biggie had a freaking sing-along in hypnotize, does that mean he's a shitty rapper? Listen to that and tell me wayne cant spit, that he's not one of the best in the game right now, its just an 11mb movie file thatll take like 2 minutes to watch, try and understand the punches and tell me how many people in the industry are coming out with stuff like that off top.


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 9, 2005)

Okay I was recently introduced to Zion I.

From what little I have heard it's pretty fucking good.

Now two questions.

Is all their stuff as good as I think?
If so, why has no one ever pimped them before? >.<


----------



## mow (Dec 9, 2005)

DrunkenYoshimaster said:
			
		

> Lil Wayne doesnt have talent? man this dude drops freestyles out the ass, if you cant understand what hes spitting now go back and listen to his sqad stuff, since its more on the level of the battle rappers that you'd ussually hear, and now hes so far above it youd think hed have to plan it out. The guy is freestyling everything and has been for quite a while now.
> 
> I can freestyl,
> He was just on rap city today and spit an accapella joint that even Cassidy the accapella king would be proud to add to his collection:
> ...



Regardless of the fact it he free styles or not, he's not that good. And Cassidy is not all that the is cracked up to be. I agree that he has potentional, but as long as he has his head stuck in the gutter he's going nowehere.

We arent playa hatas, most of us think that just flat out suck. The commercial argument holds no gorund, Nas is commercial and he still holds a rhyme like nobody's business. And no, Wayne isnt the best of the game, I could name at least 10 mcs that can give him a spanking. IF you cant release consistant good songs that have some meaning your no good, even if you can rap battle anyone and their mama

That bein said,  I still want to watch the clip, but rapishared isnt co-opergating =/



			
				Catatonik said:
			
		

> Okay I was recently introduced to Zion I.
> 
> From what little I have heard it's pretty fucking good.
> 
> ...



I've only heard tid bits of  Mind Over Matter and I liked what I heard too. No records here though.

I could swear someonme shared a link for them though.


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 9, 2005)

So, who in here CAN provide us with some Zion I to explore further, because from what I heard, it's very good, very intelligent stuff.


----------



## Viciousness (Dec 9, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> Regardless of the fact it he free styles or not, he's not that good. And Cassidy is not all that the is cracked up to be. I agree that he has potentional, but as long as he has his head stuck in the gutter he's going nowehere.
> 
> We arent playa hatas, most of us think that just flat out suck. The commercial argument holds no gorund, Nas is commercial and he still holds a rhyme like nobody's business. And no, Wayne isnt the best of the game, I could name at least 10 mcs that can give him a spanking. IF you cant release consistant good songs that have some meaning your no good, even if you can rap battle anyone and their mama
> 
> That bein said,  I still want to watch the clip, but rapishared isnt co-opergating =/



Wayne can hold a topic, its just you probably wouldnt like the topic since its ussually about hustling, violence, spitting at women, or sports. But by the logic that he's not good regardless of how creatively he manipulates the english language in a freestyle  because the content of his rhymes isnt positive, or he flows from one topic to the next, then you could say the same about Biggie. 

Someone dude reupped it 3 times elsewhere, this is where he put it, so if one doesnt work you can just try the next.: http://forums.narutofan.com/showthread.php?t=68501]Naruto Forums Comic

http://search.deviantart.com/searchcraft/?cmd=1&offset=0&search=neji+and+tenten 

http://forums.narutofan.com/showthread.php?t=68501]Naruto Forums Comic

but my main point with that is that he's talented as a punchline artist and a freestyler, and the other guy was saying he had no talent which definately isnt true. Ive been a Nas fan for years and I know he excells as a storyteller writing MC with deep topics. Wayne is a punchline freestyle artist. It's like youre looking for something totally different from Wayne and saying he cant rap as a result.


----------



## Jink (Dec 9, 2005)

DrunkenYoshimaster said:
			
		

> Lil Wayne doesnt have talent? man this dude drops freestyles out the ass, if you cant understand what hes spitting now go back and listen to his sqad stuff, since its more on the level of the battle rappers that you'd ussually hear, and now hes so far above it youd think hed have to plan it out. The guy is freestyling everything and has been for quite a while now.



freestyling doesnt make you good, the content is everything to a rapper, and his content doesnt come off as good. His shopping list and the daily obituaries aren't important to me



			
				DrunkenYoshimaster said:
			
		

> He was just on rap city today and spit an accapella joint that even Cassidy the accapella king would be proud to add to his collection:
> http://search.deviantart.com/searchcraft/?cmd=1&offset=0&search=neji+and+tenten



rap city and BET are the central meeting place for no talent hacks, i couldnt download the video for some reason. i want to check it out though



			
				DrunkenYoshimaster said:
			
		

> If you dont beleive it was a freestyle I can post plenty of joints that were freestyled or past Basement appearances thatll make you say otherwise. People are just hating cause of who it is or they dont like his singles that are designed to be commercial. Biggie had a freaking sing-along in hypnotize, does that mean he's a shitty rapper? Listen to that and tell me wayne cant spit, that he's not one of the best in the game right now, its just an 11mb movie file thatll take like 2 minutes to watch, try and understand the punches and tell me how many people in the industry are coming out with stuff like that off top.



if you want a good freestyler I suggest Apathy, now he can "spit" way better then anyone you have mentioned. I can name alot of better rappers then lil wayne, you just have to face it, hes not good. I mean im not the type of person to judge an artist out of spite, I listen to someones material before I judge them. Im all up for freestyling and the such but if all you can come up with is how rich he is and how gangster hes become then its not worth listening to.

Also im just stating my opinon not trying to tell you what to listen to


----------



## XxShinzouxX (Dec 9, 2005)

I personally like the original hip hop and rap, from the 80's period. Now it just seems to become more degrading nowadays, with some songs only about violence or sex. I personally like some of eminem's songs which talk about the truth of some things. Its a good medium for an art form but Im against the songs that are about violence and sex, and not the genre as a whole.


----------



## Viciousness (Dec 9, 2005)

Ta-kun said:
			
		

> freestyling doesnt make you good, the content is everything to a rapper, and his content doesnt come off as good. His shopping list and the daily obituaries aren't important to me
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah I got you, but by the same criteria you guys are using for Wayne sucking youd also have to put Biggie in that category and I think its biased since you wouldnt use the same sort of argument for him. Ive heard apathy before even had one of his longest quotes on facebook.  He has some deep freestyles, I especially liked the one where he ended it "now the suckas orbit my dick" that whole verse was sick. But his flow is pretty monotone to begin with, so I couldnt really enjoy his flow all that much, but Ive heard him for some time now.

And really content makes you a good emcee to me, a rapper just needsflow punches and delivery. And theres plenty of talented rappers that have made it on the basement before, unless you want to say Outkast, JayZ, Cassidy and them arent talented. Cassidy lit up Murder Mook who youd probably praise simply because he's underground. He also destroyed Freeway accapella and was sounding like a street poet the whole battle which was very long, which is why many consider him the king of accapella since it seemed like he was almost untouchable without a beat. And really Wayne would fry just about everyone in the industry right now in a battle, they dont want it with him. Even when he was in SQ and alot worse he was still loads better than 90% of the industry as far as flow, delivery, metaphors, and punches go. And now he's pretty much at the top.
But yeah youre entitled to your opinion.


----------



## ILikeLongAndPointlesNames (Dec 9, 2005)

XxShinzouxX said:
			
		

> I personally like the original hip hop and rap, from the 80's period. Now it just seems to become more degrading nowadays, with some songs only about violence or sex. I personally like some of eminem's songs which talk about the truth of some things. Its a good medium for an art form but Im against the songs that are about violence and sex, and not the genre as a whole.



I couldn't agree more, but some new music isn't all about sex, drugs and guns.
So thats a good relief. 


"...don't listen or hear it, feel it and understand it..."      -dont remember his name but he was right


----------



## rimpelcut (Dec 9, 2005)

girls dig the voice, brothers dig the lyrics.
I love rap above rock because rock lyrics are to vague, It does however give me creative thought. The beat is everywhere, it will never dissapear. From early ages people used to drum. Some people prefer the guiter. I don't know the english word, lets call it tunes. Those tunes enable a person to get in touch with their feelings depending on the tune.
When I was young I saw rythm in everything, I saw movement in cycles. When I listen to the beat I feel life, it keeps going on, no peaks no downs.
When I train kung-fu or breakdancing I feel the rythm and see the patterns of my movement. I see how one accelerates and the other one slows down. When moving there is always a rithm, a changing beat. When you are totaly in the beat it forms a whole. This whole is what I call a guitar sound. It's the sound of life which is movement. Music is universal.


----------



## Jink (Dec 9, 2005)

DrunkenYoshimaster said:
			
		

> Yeah I got you, but by the same criteria you guys are using for Wayne sucking youd also have to put Biggie in that category and I think its biased since you wouldnt use the same sort of argument for him. Ive heard apathy before even had one of his longest quotes on facebook.  He has some deep freestyles, I especially liked the one where he ended it "now the suckas orbit my dick" that whole verse was sick. But his flow is pretty monotone to begin with, so I couldnt really enjoy his flow all that much, but Ive heard him for some time now.



I would put biggie in the same critieria, but not as much as wayne is part of it, i sort of liked biggie, but he was way overrated



			
				DrunkenYoshimaster said:
			
		

> And really content makes you a good emcee to me, a rapper just needsflow punches and delivery. And theres plenty of talented rappers that have made it on the basement before, unless you want to say Outkast, JayZ, Cassidy and them arent talented. Cassidy lit up Murder Mook who youd probably praise simply because he's underground. He also destroyed Freeway accapella and was sounding like a street poet the whole battle which was very long, which is why many consider him the king of accapella since it seemed like he was almost untouchable without a beat.



i dont praise a rapper just because he was underground or whatever, i listen to anything if it it was good, and it doens't have to be hip-hop, and yes jay-z, cassidy and outkast are untalented, Jay-Z is ok, he rhymes about money and such but he does it in his own way and doesn't follow how other people do it on the mainstream line nowadays, Outkast was great in Stankonia times, now theyre just putting out pop hits.



			
				DrunkenYoshimaster said:
			
		

> And really Wayne would fry just about everyone in the industry right now in a battle, they dont want it with him. Even when he was in SQ and alot worse he was still loads better than 90% of the industry as far as flow, delivery, metaphors, and punches go. And now he's pretty much at the top.
> But yeah youre entitled to your opinion.



yea the mainstream industry, he wouldnt be able to step foot where Indie artists live, he'd get his ass torn


----------



## BlueCheese (Dec 9, 2005)

Ta-kun said:
			
		

> i dont praise a rapper just because he was underground or whatever, i listen to anything if it it was good, and it doens't have to be hip-hop, and yes jay-z, cassidy and outkast are untalented, Jay-Z is ok, he rhymes about money and such but he does it in his own way and doesn't follow how other people do it on the mainstream line nowadays, Outkast was great in Stankonia times, now theyre just putting out pop hits.


 
I have to dissagree with you about Outkast, yes the singles they release are a bit popish. But if you listen to the rest of the album it's still full of good stuff.


----------



## Jink (Dec 9, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> I have to dissagree with you about Outkast, yes the singles they release are a bit popish. But if you listen to the rest of the album it's still full of good stuff.



Dont get me wrong I love outkast, just not their newest cd


----------



## Viciousness (Dec 9, 2005)

Ta-kun said:
			
		

> I would put biggie in the same critieria, but not as much as wayne is part of it, i sort of liked biggie, but he was way overrated
> 
> 
> 
> i dont praise a rapper just because he was underground or whatever, i listen to anything if it it was good, and it doens't have to be hip-hop, and yes jay-z, cassidy and outkast are untalented, Jay-Z is ok, he rhymes about money and such but he does it in his own way and doesn't follow how other people do it on the mainstream line nowadays, Outkast was great in Stankonia times, now theyre just putting out pop hits.



I understand saying theyre overated but untalented? are you on crack? listen to Resonable doubt, it's a classic thats almost as undisputed as illmatic. Someone without talent doesnt drop classics.  Outkast can put out popular singles but that doesnt make them untalented. Andre 3000 would still rip just about anyone on the mic.




> yea the mainstream industry, he wouldnt be able to step foot where Indie artists live, he'd get his ass torn



would these guys murder cassidy the same way he slaughtered freeway? (and on 6 minutes of death waynes verse hit way harder than his, it was short and sweet) are they leaps and bounds above praised underground battle rappers like murda mook? Cassidy slaughtered that dude.

Besides people like Eyedea and Immortal Techniques how many are capable of dropping impressive 40 minute freestyle sessions? And that was years ago Wayne did that, he's seriously improved since then. I dont know if youre rating people based on not enjoying their singles but if thats the case then youre seriously underrating them. Singles are designed to be commercial to appeal to mainstream listeners. Go DJ is no where near what Waynes capable of and most of America couldnt keep up with what he is capable of so he has to tone it down for them the same way JayZ toned down his lyrics. At least listen to these people's non single tracks before you call them untalented, and try to process the lyrics. You act like Im mentioning Bow wow, or the current Ma$E or G-UNIT and the like. As far as Wayne goes freestyle wise he was above Jins level back in the Sqad days and now he's sicker than that by a long shot.


----------



## mow (Dec 9, 2005)

So; how's everyone liking 2 For 5?



> Besides people like Eyedea and Immortal Techniques how many are capable of dropping impressive 40 minute freestyle sessions?



I can assure you (though I havent heard any free styling by them) the following could do so:-

Black Though 
Gift Of Gab
K'naan
Mos Def
Del
MF DOOM
Oktober

and a bunch of others I cant recall atm.


----------



## Niabingi (Dec 9, 2005)

Jay-z is a talented guy I would never ever deny it! I love reasonable doubt and I saw him perform live once and he was incredible and im not talking jype and stage effects but I mean just commanded the stage and delivered his rhymes with an unprecednted amounnt of flow.. I was aching for him to be crap I wanted so bad to be able to cuss him afterwards but I just couldnt!

Outkast are in my opinion one of the best groups in hip hop as they have the best track record constant good albums and each new album brings a new growth and even when they started to grow apart in personality they still stayed tight and created music that unified there two styles and sounds... and the love below is in my opinion a heavy album with a wide range and diversity of sound..

the 2 for 5 didnt work out for me Moe I dunno what happened it was downloading and then it wasnt!


----------



## Jink (Dec 9, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> So; how's everyone liking 2 For 5?



didnt give it a spin yet moe :sad 

ill be sending out soem zion I soon


----------



## Jink (Dec 9, 2005)

DrunkenYoshimaster said:
			
		

> I understand saying theyre overated but untalented? are you on crack? listen to Resonable doubt, it's a classic thats almost as undisputed as illmatic. Someone without talent doesnt drop classics.  Outkast can put out popular singles but that doesnt make them untalented. Andre 3000 would still rip just about anyone on the mic.



jay-z & cassidy are both untalented, and yes its very easy to drop classics with no talent. Just look at every artist on bet and on the radio.



			
				DrunkenYoshimaster said:
			
		

> Besides people like Eyedea and Immortal Techniques how many are capable of dropping impressive 40 minute freestyle sessions? And that was years ago Wayne did that, he's seriously improved since then. I dont know if youre rating people based on not enjoying their singles but if thats the case then youre seriously underrating them. Singles are designed to be commercial to appeal to mainstream listeners. Go DJ is no where near what Waynes capable of and most of America couldnt keep up with what he is capable of so he has to tone it down for them the same way JayZ toned down his lyrics. At least listen to these people's non single tracks before you call them untalented, and try to process the lyrics. You act like Im mentioning Bow wow, or the current Ma$E or G-UNIT and the like. As far as Wayne goes freestyle wise he was above Jins level back in the Sqad days and now he's sicker than that by a long shot.



I already explained to you before, i listen to their stuff before I judge them and not just the singles.


----------



## mow (Dec 9, 2005)

I'll re up it for you mate =]

and Ta-kun, danke!


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Dec 9, 2005)

Is Jay Z good 0_o.. PROVE IT!!!


----------



## Jink (Dec 9, 2005)

SimpatiK said:
			
		

> Is Jay Z good 0_o.. PROVE IT!!!



then only good I heard from Jay-Z is when Danger Mouse remixed his songs with Beatles songs. Called _The Grey Album_. I pmed it to everyone a while ago


----------



## Viciousness (Dec 9, 2005)

Ta-kun said:
			
		

> jay-z & cassidy are both untalented, and yes its very easy to drop classics with no talent. Just look at every artist on bet and on the radio.



Bullshit, every artist on BET hasnt dropped classics, and its not even close to it. Ask a member of the deep and respectable WuTang to name some classic rap albums outside of their own and I bet you Reasonable Doubt will be listed right after Illmatic. Even Nas said he respects Jay-Z lyrically. 

and moe Ive heard MF Doom for years now as I told Ta-kun when he sent me the Monster Island Czars joint I already had it and thats one of my favorite artists since Nastradoomus. Of course Ive heard Mos Def. Del the funky homosapien is an incredible lyricist and I definately think he could hold it down and respect him as such. But theres not many and since you say you havent heard them freestyle before I dont see how you can verify them as such. How do you even know half these people are great freestylers if youve only heard written material by them.

And Grey Album was good but its obvious if you think thats better than Reasonable Doubt youre not in it for the lyrics. 

Honestly given enough time I could write rhymes like Kanye, but not in a million years could I flow like Wayne, Cassidy, Jay-Z, Biggie in their prime.  Thats God given talent right there. Just as much if not more than spending hours writing a story and making it rhyme, or taking a textbook example of something that is deep and uplifting and making it into a rhyme. I really dont see how you can say these guys are untalented. You could say their subject matter is shallow perhaps, but you might really want to check the definition of talent with a statement like that.


----------



## pnoypridz (Dec 9, 2005)

i love the underground and stuff but i never heard anyone that have sicker punch line than cassidy, his mixtapes are crazy and lil wayne got skills too

like the guy above me said u might not like their topic but they're super talented, men cassidy freestyle are sickest thing i ever heard 

and moe the people who you listed are bassically known for their writting not their freestyles, i really doubt mf doom can out battle jayz, cassidy and lil wayne
he got good lyrics but he really lacks punch lines

and this is coming from a person who basically listen to all underground and a few mainstream


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 9, 2005)

K'naan is most definitely capable of a fourty minute freestyle, in fact he did more than that in his hometown when he was there filming his video.

I have no doubt about Gift of Gab or MF either.


----------



## unknowndanex (Dec 10, 2005)

Ta-kun said:
			
		

> I would put biggie in the same critieria, but not as much as wayne is part of it, i sort of liked biggie, but he was way overrated
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah, thats you saying outkast is untalented.  but if you wanted to take the statement back, do as you do.  but don't deny that u said it, thats like a blow to the whole hip hop industry cause that has to be one of the most respected groups in hip hop period.

i mean, i'm not a Wayne fan forreal, the only two albums i give any credit is Tha Carters, but he would not get his ass torn by Indie artists.  i'm not sayin that no indie artist can beat him cause thats just BS, but he could probably hold his own with many of him.  but as an artists, i don't particularly think he's as great as people put him because this is probably a point where the rap industry is at is weakest respectable wise considering 50 Cent is considered good now.  no one knew 50 back in the day when he was chubby and pretty good but now everyone is lookin at him like he's a new artist and he's rappin about nothing and just tryin to take shots at legends now (not referring to people on this thread cause yall seem to take the game seriously).  

the only people really keepin me into checkin out new shit is Nas, Common, Mos, and Outkast (can't wait for IdleWild).  i have a lot of new shit, but thats cause i like to give people a chance and see whats out there like the big Houston uprising now.  Slim Thug is pretty good, i actually like him.  Chamillionaire is a better version of Paul Wall considering they used to be a duo.  Paul Wall isn't that popular with me cause all he raps about is his grills, rims, and candy paint.


----------



## AssFace (Dec 10, 2005)

Jay-Z=One of the greatest and influential rapper of all times.  And probably respected for putting rap on the mainstream map.  Ta-Kun maybe you should listen to his whole albums, cuz I too thought he rapped about nothing but hustling and partying.  But he has alot more to say than that, and actually really deep.

Cassidy was on some sick shit before he blew.  He has some of the best freestyles I've heard before.  If your into punchlines Cassidy is your man.<--Same with fabulous.

There's a mainstream bunch that can hold thier own against underground too.  Mainstream artists just tend to sacrifice thier skills for money.  I bet you jay-z, outkast, and Cassidy can squash an assload amount of underground artists lyrically.


----------



## Jink (Dec 10, 2005)

unknowndanex said:
			
		

> yeah, thats you saying outkast is untalented.  but if you wanted to take the statement back, do as you do.  but don't deny that u said it, thats like a blow to the whole hip hop industry cause that has to be one of the most respected groups in hip hop period.
> 
> i mean, i'm not a Wayne fan forreal, the only two albums i give any credit is Tha Carters, but he would not get his ass torn by Indie artists.  i'm not sayin that no indie artist can beat him cause thats just BS, but he could probably hold his own with many of him.  but as an artists, i don't particularly think he's as great as people put him because this is probably a point where the rap industry is at is weakest respectable wise considering 50 Cent is considered good now.  no one knew 50 back in the day when he was chubby and pretty good but now everyone is lookin at him like he's a new artist and he's rappin about nothing and just tryin to take shots at legends now (not referring to people on this thread cause yall seem to take the game seriously).
> 
> the only people really keepin me into checkin out new shit is Nas, Common, Mos, and Outkast (can't wait for IdleWild).  i have a lot of new shit, but thats cause i like to give people a chance and see whats out there like the big Houston uprising now.  Slim Thug is pretty good, i actually like him.  Chamillionaire is a better version of Paul Wall considering they used to be a duo.  Paul Wall isn't that popular with me cause all he raps about is his grills, rims, and candy paint.




read the rest of the statement moron


----------



## Viciousness (Dec 10, 2005)

^Right so hes the moron for pointing out that you directly contradicted yourself. While youre looking up the definition of the word talent, how about looking up moron too.



> well first I *never said ANYTHING about Outkast being untalented*,





> *and yes jay-z, cassidy and outkast are untalented,*



A two for one:



> their filled up to their necks in tlaent, *just their newest album isnt on the same level as their previous ones.*





> ...*Outkast was great in Stankonia times, now theyre just putting out pop hits.*



Youre a hater thats in denial. If you want to say these people are overrated or that you simply dont like their type of music its one thing, but going overboard like you are is only going to lead to you putting your foot in your mouth.


----------



## Jink (Dec 10, 2005)

Moe I listened to the 2for5 albums and I REALLY like it, i like the jazzy feel to it, you have more by them? Im really glad I've gotten a chance to listen to them, really upped my mood, found out my friend has a brain tumor, most likley unrelated to cancer though, so its not all bad


----------



## Niabingi (Dec 10, 2005)

im sorry to hear about your friend Ta-kun  thats really sad but hopefully they will be okay!

yeah i got the 2 for 5 moe and it was so damn awesome as was the zion I stuff that you sent Ta-kun...


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 10, 2005)

Mmmm

yes I am happy to say Zion I lived up to expectation.


----------



## Jink (Dec 10, 2005)

Niabingi said:
			
		

> im sorry to hear about your friend Ta-kun  thats really sad but hopefully they will be okay!
> 
> yeah i got the 2 for 5 moe and it was so damn awesome as was the zion I stuff that you sent Ta-kun...



more will be coming out soon


----------



## unknowndanex (Dec 11, 2005)

u call me a moron for pointing out that u said it.  i didn't say that was the way u really felt but you said:

*well first I never said ANYTHING about Outkast being untalented*

after saying

*and yes jay-z, cassidy and outkast are untalented,*

i said the comment about changing your stance because you seemed to have been changing your stance in that contradicting comment.

now since i basically just blew you out the water with my comments and AssFace basically jumped in right after mine's u decide to be a baby and call me a moron.

u really aren't that much of a hip hop notable to really talk about stuff like this, if it isn't your interest, then u don't know it from what i see, could be wrong cause this is my first time on here.  and thats cool and all, but don't try to downplay people's talent just because u don't agree with what they're using it for.

With all that said, there's no beef here and I truly am sorry your friend is going through some problems.  I will send out a prayer to him and I hope all goes well.


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 11, 2005)

Peace and falafels people.

Anyhoo, two Internal Affairs albums coming up, highly intelligent hip-hop out of Calgary canada.

Some people have claimed the flow is a little off, and it's a viable arguement, myself, I think the flow fits the beats, but what really makes them good is the lyrical content and the absolute lack of egos. Even when they are playing around with hip-hop braggadacio, it's sort of self-mocking.

Raise your hand if you so desire it.


----------



## Jink (Dec 11, 2005)

unknowndanex said:
			
		

> u call me a moron for pointing out that u said it.  i didn't say that was the way u really felt but you said:
> 
> *well first I never said ANYTHING about Outkast being untalented*
> 
> ...



clearly seems people dont know how to read, oh well, don't really care anymore, whats the use of screaming at my monitor?

@cata - already have those albums, but they're great works. <3 IA 

on a different note I'll be sending out some Rahzel, so look forward to it, or don't if you already have it


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 11, 2005)

Oh goody, so moe did send em to you.

That makes me a happy little cybermonkey.

Well, I have upped them to half the list, up to Erkekjetter, just need someone to up to the other half of the Spread the Joy crowd.


----------



## unknowndanex (Dec 11, 2005)

Ta-kun said:
			
		

> clearly seems people dont know how to read, oh well, don't really care anymore, whats the use of screaming at my monitor?
> 
> @cata - already have those albums, but they're great works. <3 IA
> 
> on a different note I'll be sending out some Rahzel, so look forward to it, or don't if you already have it



what haven't i read correctly, i saw it, DY saw it, and others responded to you saying it.  come on now just admit u said it, look back on the thread, u wrote it, this is ridiculous.


----------



## Jink (Dec 11, 2005)

Ta-kun said:
			
		

> Outkast was great in Stankonia times, now theyre just putting out pop hits.



*cough*

dont take things out of context next time\

love outkast, but before the speakerboxxx/the love belwo


----------



## BlueCheese (Dec 11, 2005)

But you did say they were untalented. You can't deny that. You did then contradict yourself several times, but at one point you said they were untalented.


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (Dec 11, 2005)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> Peace and falafels people.
> 
> Anyhoo, two Internal Affairs albums coming up, highly intelligent hip-hop out of Calgary canada.
> 
> ...



Mate, if you can send that over here, it would be most appreciated.


----------



## unknowndanex (Dec 11, 2005)

Ta-kun said:
			
		

> I would put biggie in the same critieria, but not as much as wayne is part of it, i sort of liked biggie, but he was way overrated
> 
> 
> 
> ...



u called them untalented before u stated anything about stankonia, u called them untalented stop acting like its not there.


----------



## Dennis nist (Dec 11, 2005)

Hmm, my second post in this forum. I skimmed through (puh!!) the thread and saw some mention about swedish hip hop. Well...

The swedish scene are kind of stuck in its pre teens somehow. We have some steady artists. But It's nothing like England or France, where people are starting to create their own homegrown styles. We have some good artists like The latin kings, infinite mass, Looptroop, Timbuktu, Ken.

You can listen and watch to looptroop here. (check out Promoes beard!!):


Hmm, is it just me that digs Tech n9ne? It's hard to get good foreign(to me) hiphop here in sweden legaly(cheap).

Ahh, well.....


----------



## Jink (Dec 11, 2005)

unknowndanex said:
			
		

> u called them untalented before u stated anything about stankonia, u called them untalented stop acting like its not there.



man people are so ignorant, and hear only what they want to hear, fuck it, dont care anymore. learn to read people, this is the last i speak on it

@cata - The albums you sent me are heavenly  not just the Buck65 but the Hypocrisy and Green Carnation. your a peach


----------



## mow (Dec 11, 2005)

Ta-kun said:
			
		

> Moe I listened to the 2for5 albums and I REALLY like it, i like the jazzy feel to it, you have more by them? Im really glad I've gotten a chance to listen to them, really upped my mood, found out my friend has a brain tumor, most likley unrelated to cancer though, so its not all bad



So sorry to hear about your friend mate, I hope he he has a most speedy recovery. 


I dont have more 2 For 5 sadly, but I do have some Oktober cds. Havents spun them yet so I have no idea if they are any good or bnot. Will do so later tonight and if they are cool, I'll up em your way  guys =]

oh, and Internal Affairs rule

oh, and Outkast are awesome, but the them going solo was very bad. Innovative, but not bad. What makes outkast Outlast is the blending of both Andre's and dre's style. Going separate ways took that fresh factor away.

oh, and chillax everyone!


----------



## BlueCheese (Dec 11, 2005)

Why the hell would anyone leave it when you continue to insult people. Your telling us to learn to read, but several people have quoted exactly what you said and you just ignore it. It doesn't matter what you say before or after. In that post you said they were untalented and nothing else.

All the stuff you sent me moe was good, still haven't had a chance to hear it all though.


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 11, 2005)

Really, just let it die people.

As to Internal affairs, I was hoping someone would have re-upped them for me, but I guess I'll take care of it.

Ta-kun, consider that the tip of a VERY big iceberg that has begun to move.


----------



## BlueCheese (Dec 11, 2005)

Personally I don't like being insulted but oh well.


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 11, 2005)

Okay, Internal Affairs is now sent off to the last half of the Spread the Joy groups, that includes both Blue Cheese and Jedi Mind Tricks, enjoy mates.


----------



## Jink (Dec 11, 2005)

Anyone hear of DJ Krush? I have his CD Jaku, haven't listened to it yet but I hear Krush is great.


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 11, 2005)

Spin it, if it's good, pimp it


----------



## Jink (Dec 11, 2005)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> Spin it, if it's good, pimp it


right away sir


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (Dec 11, 2005)

Just upped "Jedi Mind Tricks - Legacy of Blood".

Sending it to the joy list right now, these guys don't rap about flowers and girls but aren't vulgar like Necro. They are just awesome.

Enjoy.


----------



## Kamesan (Dec 11, 2005)

I dunno too much about Jedi Mind Tricks, but I do know he raps on beats that I like to rap to , so he's A-OK.


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (Dec 11, 2005)

Kamesan said:
			
		

> I dunno too much about Jedi Mind Tricks, but I do know *he* raps on beats that I like to rap to , so he's A-OK.



They are a group.


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 11, 2005)

and a fairly damn good one. Not my favourites, but damned if I don't enjoy em.

\m/


----------



## mow (Dec 11, 2005)

Jedi Mind Trick's beats on _Violent By Desgin_ blare like wardrums. skunk sent it around a while back. Awesome record. Cheers Jedi =]


----------



## Kamesan (Dec 11, 2005)

Jedi Mind Tricks said:
			
		

> They are a group.


So Da No?  

I heard him/them the 1st time on a song w/ Canibus  & it was just one dude!


----------



## BlueCheese (Dec 14, 2005)

I uploaded OC's new album Smoke and Mirrors for anyone that wants it. It's pretty good, he finally might get the recognition he deserves after signing on Hiero's label.



> Omar Credle, known to some but not enough as O.C., is one of the most under-appreciated and generally slept-on emcees out there. Since his debut on the 1991 track "Fudge Pudge" with Organized Konfusion, OC has gone on to create a catalogue of records that is deeper then many other hip hop album around.
> 
> His new album, "Smoke & Mirrors," will be the first one released by Hiero Emporium, the record label run by the Oakland-based Hieroglyphics crew. OC is the first artist signed to the burgeoning collective's label, and the relationship seems to be a strong one.
> 
> ...


 
Gotta love him for what he is saying, and Starchild wasn't finished? But I love that album!


----------



## Viciousness (Dec 14, 2005)

Jedi Mind Tricks said:
			
		

> Just upped "Jedi Mind Tricks - Legacy of Blood".
> 
> Sending it to the joy list right now, these guys don't rap about flowers and girls but aren't vulgar like Necro. They are just awesome.
> 
> Enjoy.



Yeah Legacy of Blood was an awesome album. And the cover was hillarious. Haven't popped it in in like year though. Guess itd be a good listen while Im packing up to go home. They sound kinda angry though.

Oh and for whover was asking about the CII you can see a better review than those with positive or negative bias's could give here at  and decide for yourself. I'd say the biggest area he has most emcees out now is flow, which is really versatile. But some dudes like Jr. Writer really aren't that far behind when it comes to punchline quality, tho maybe quantity. As far as deepness people like Nas, and talib have him by a longshot, but thats not the attraction. I say decide for yourself off the review whether you want to pick it up or not, I say its an incredible album though.


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Dec 14, 2005)

I have a love/hate relationship with JMT. I keep selling and then buying their albums over and over. 
Just wanted to bring up Anticon records and how much I love them. Hush is killer amazing.


----------



## Remedrix (Dec 14, 2005)

Jurassic 5.


----------



## Jink (Dec 14, 2005)

Kamesan said:
			
		

> So Da No?
> 
> I heard him/them the 1st time on a song w/ Canibus  & it was just one dude!



please stop writing like that

I love Jedi Mind Tricks, a friend of mine got me into them with Visions of Ghandi, good stuff


----------



## Jink (Dec 14, 2005)

Remedrix said:
			
		

> Jurassic 5.



I have their one album Quality Control, love these guys to, everytime I think of them I tihnk of Wu-Tang and Blackalicious for some reason  but very talented group none-the-less

on a different note is anyone having trouble with the forums? I wasn't able to log in or access this place for the past two days and now the forums are all fucked up


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 15, 2005)

The site got hacked I believe.

I kept getting redirected to some Maddoxfan site.

It irritated me.

But yeah.

back.

Someone goes some OC for me to try out?


----------



## ten sa zangetsu (Dec 25, 2005)

Has anyone heard of Flowsik?

I don't know if anyone might like him or not, but as for me, I think he's pretty good


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 25, 2005)

I am in love with Nujabes.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Dec 25, 2005)

I like Mos Def and Talib Kweli's earlier works all the way up to 2002's _Quality_. Blackstar is the epitome of smart hip-hop for me.

Blackstar: Mos Def and Talib Kweli are Blackstar
Mos Def: Black on Both Sides
Reflection Eternal(Talib Kweli and DJ Hi-Tek): Train of Thought
Talib Kweli: Quality

My four favorites. I haven't heard too much of the newer stuff from them. Until then, I won't judge.


----------



## Jink (Jan 28, 2006)

O_o why has this thread died? guess no one is interested in hiphop anymore eh?  

anyways anyone hear of Asheru? If anyone watches boondocks his song plays during the intro. I got my hands on one of his cds and I'm about to listen to it. If its any good ill pimp it for everyone


----------



## skunkworks (Jan 28, 2006)

Does anyone know when Doom's new albums supposedly coming out?

But I have to get my daily dose of hip-hop. Been bumping Jedi Mind Tricks, and Lost Children of Babylon a lot.


----------



## mow (Jan 28, 2006)

I got my hands on one of hiphops greatest records ofal time a few days back, Arrested Development - 3 yrs, 5 days in the the Life. AMAZING. Really old school Native Tounge founders.

Madvillian 2 is comign out mid 06 skunk


----------



## Jink (Jan 28, 2006)

I heard talib kweli wants to sign Doom to his label Blacksmith Records. Any news if Doom accepted his invitation?


----------



## Supa Swag (Jan 29, 2006)

Wu Tang is where it's at.

Got Liquid Swords by GZA a week ago. Haven't been able to stop bumpin it since.


----------



## Kamesan (Feb 12, 2006)

Wow, I hope you're still a teenager b-cuz if you're a wu-head & are _just _now getting Liquid swords 10 years after the fact......................

I've been in mixtape mode for the past month so I was able to check out Raekwon's album. If you like the Wu-Tang sound, I strongly recommend you get/download Raekwon's-The Vatican A.S.A.P.


----------



## Iruka-Senpai (Feb 12, 2006)

Hey, does anyone here know anything about all that talk back when people were saying Canibus and Eminem were going at it? I ask because I heard Chino XL and Canibus dissed Eminem in a song they made togehter and Eminem did the same, but in Canibus's Hip Hop for sale album in "Dear Academy," He gives a shout out to D12 and Slim Shady for their success. Was he making up with him or something? Can anybody shed some light for me?

BTW, I like Eminem because I think he is good rapper but what I don't like is, and he has even claimed he doesn't like this either in his songs as well as other rappers, how record companies exploit him and capitalize on the fact he is white and short change other artists in the process.


----------



## Dark Shadowx (Feb 12, 2006)

> I ask because I heard Chino XL and Canibus dissed Eminem in a song they made togehter and Eminem did the same, but in Canibus's Hip Hop for sale album in "Dear Academy,"


That song Eminem dissed Canibus.....by any chance was that "Role Model"?


----------



## Iruka-Senpai (Feb 12, 2006)

I don't remember what it was called but he said," I gave Jay Z a beat for free, if you want one just ask me, unless you're canibitch." It was way back in like 2002.


----------



## AssFace (Feb 14, 2006)

I think it was called Can-I-Bitch.

Recently best album I heard was Mood Muzik 2 by joe buddens.


----------



## Kamesan (Mar 5, 2006)

Iruka-Senpai said:
			
		

> Hey, does anyone here know anything about all that talk back when people were saying Canibus and Eminem were going at it? I ask because I heard Chino XL and Canibus dissed Eminem in a song they made togehter and Eminem did the same, but in Canibus's Hip Hop for sale album in "Dear Academy," He gives a shout out to D12 and Slim Shady for their success. Was he making up with him or something? Can anybody shed some light for me?


The beef w/ Canibus & Eminem is arbitrary. I read a Canibus interview a few years back & he didn't even go into much detail except "only Eminem & I understand that beef" w/ch says _nothing _to (dis)/prove the beef. The Eminem & Chino XL beef is non-existant since neither have addressed the other directly.


----------



## Kamesan (Mar 5, 2006)

moe said:
			
		

> I got my hands on one of hiphops greatest records ofal time a few days back, Arrested Development - 3 yrs, 5 days in the the Life. AMAZING. Really old school Native Tounge founders.nk


Please explain to me why you believe that Arrested Development are "Native Tongue founders".


----------



## Kush P (Mar 5, 2006)

Ok since rap is basically founded on battles and stuff....which beef between two artist you guys think is the most significant for hip hop??? or none


----------



## mow (Mar 5, 2006)

The native tounge movement was brought forth by hiphop crews the focused on a more socially concious mentalty, afrocentric lyricacy and a jazzy, more soulful apporach to the music and beats. Prime examples are Tribe Called Quest and Del La Soul

_Arrested development - 3 Years, 5 Months & 2 Days in the Life of..._ is perfect blend of all the elements listed above. And they fit the term more than anyone else really. Want me to up it for you? 

Also, if you like hiphop beats, check out Fat Jon


----------



## Crowe (Mar 5, 2006)

^ & Molemen, a bunch of excellent & amazing & talented dj's.


----------



## Rare (Mar 5, 2006)

Ok, I did a bad thing >.< and skipped most of this discussion (42 pages of forum and I've got to get to work soon), so apologies if i just repeat stuff here.

Josh Martinez. 

That's it, the Josh. Seriously.  Jewish Canadian hip-hop, absolutuely rocks, because it's jingle jangle and fluid and beautiful, about as far removed from gangster as possible.  

Cannibal Ox - the cold vein, mixes electronica old school influenced beats with sublime new york driven lyrics.

Sage Francis - Personal Journals The most darkly touching hip hop album I own.

La Cedille french hip hop awesomeness

TY - Awkward english hip hop, cold reminds me of old times, check out 'break the lock'.

TTC - Batard sensibles (sensible bastard being the direct translation ^^) very cool electro hip hoppery.

Again, hope there wasn't too much repition there. If anyone wants copies of this stuff, give me a shout, though you'll have to tell me how it works on this site because I've not worked it out yet >.<


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (Mar 6, 2006)

I've just upped _*Atmosphere - God Loves Ugly*_ to the joy list.

If anybody else wants it, just PM me.


----------



## Iruka-Senpai (Mar 9, 2006)

I don't like how rappers nowadays seem to think they need to talk about gangsta shit to be in the game. There are plenty of rappers out there who are good and never/rarely talked about being a G.

Canibus
KRS-One
Eminem
Common
Planet Asia
Xzibit
*mostly every Japanese and British rapper*
Beastie Boys
MC Shan
Chino XL

I could name more but they are mostly underground. I kind of prefer underground rap however because most of the mainstream artists that get record deals are only signed because they talk about how it feels to be a pimp or a gangsta. Lots of new rappers that come out think they need to be a gangsta to sell albums but that is not true because when rap and Hip Hop first came to be almost no one talked about being thug because it was all about rhymes, dissin', and the music since it was underground at the time so lyrical ability did actually matter.


----------



## Azure-kun (Aug 9, 2006)

has anyone heard of an artist by the name of MF doom recentlly?


----------



## Sid (Aug 9, 2006)

GUNXSWORD ED

and

thread


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 9, 2006)

We pretty much all know of MF Doom.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Aug 9, 2006)

enma said:
			
		

> has anyone heard of an artist by the name of MF doom recentlly?




Recently? MF's been around for years.


----------



## Azure-kun (Aug 9, 2006)

I had no Idea :amazed

I still like sofaking over all...


----------



## Rhythmic- (Aug 9, 2006)

enma said:
			
		

> I had no Idea :amazed


----------



## Crowe (Aug 9, 2006)

enma said:
			
		

> I had no Idea :amazed
> 
> I still like sofaking over all...


Isn't that by Danger Mouse too? It's from the Danger Doom album, right? Crosshair is my favorite track in that album, the beat is just godly.

Just started to listening to Last Emperor again, Secret wars Pt.1 & 2 are just...godly.


----------



## delirium (Aug 9, 2006)

Last Emporer is dope. He had that song that pitted rappers against super heroes (mostly from Marvel). It was like. KRS-One against Professor X and Doc Oc against Busta Rhymes.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 9, 2006)

I'd like to see any of them take on Thanos or Franklin Richards.


----------



## Crowe (Aug 9, 2006)

Del Earium said:
			
		

> Last Emporer is dope. He had that song that pitted rappers against super heroes (mostly from Marvel). It was like. KRS-One against Professor X and Doc Oc against Busta Rhymes.


Yeah. That's the one I wrote about in my post. There are two tracks:
Secret Wars Part 1 & Secret Wars Part 2.

Dope indeed.


----------



## delirium (Aug 9, 2006)

Oh, really? I remember it being under a different name when I looked for the album it was on since I first heard it on this cats Mix CD. But yeah, dope song none the less.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Aug 9, 2006)

Can anyone pimp me _CunninLynguists - Will Rap For Food_?

I was looking back in the previous thread and someone said Madvillain 2 was supposed to come out mid-06 we are approaching the third quarter of the month.  So, is there an official release date?


----------



## delirium (Aug 9, 2006)

I got that CunninLynguists for ya. Sorry for the ignorance, but what the hell is pimpin it? You want it the link PMed to you?

I haven't found a release date for the Madvillain project. I have a feeling though that when they were in Brazil they recorded MASS amounts of music enough to spread through a few discs.

Edit: NVM what I said about the whole "pimpin albums" thing. I just read the sticky. I'll send the album to you now Hokage


----------



## Crowe (Aug 9, 2006)

Currently uploading, anyone else wants it? It's a really nice album, one of the best ones imo.

I don't really know much about Madvillain 2 other then that it have been confirmed that Madlib & MF is working on it.


----------



## Tristis (Aug 9, 2006)

Think I can get a copy of that Cunninlynguist album as well?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Aug 9, 2006)

Words cannot express how good Will Rap For Food is and I thought A Piece of Strange was divine.  Halfanimal/Halfman is a great track, I have listened to it a few times already. A wonderful album best I have heard this summer.


----------



## Arroniro Arleri (Aug 9, 2006)

Me wants a copy too.


----------



## delirium (Aug 10, 2006)

I uploaded some more CunninLynguists (Sloppy Seconds mixtape and SouthernUnderground) for Hokage Naruto. But if anyone else wants it, let me know.


----------



## Arroniro Arleri (Aug 10, 2006)

I do..........


----------



## Zhongda (Aug 10, 2006)

YeeeaaaaaAAHH
What!!!!
Okaaaaayy


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 10, 2006)

Mengde said:
			
		

> YeeeaaaaaAAHH
> What!!!!
> Okaaaaayy


The thread title says INTELLIGENT.


----------



## delirium (Aug 10, 2006)

What's good with Lupe Fiasco. I haven't read through all 43 pages so he could have already been mentioned. But dude really impressed me on volumes 1 and 2 of his Fahrenheit 1/15 series. I gotta admit though, I shoulda been up on this dude a lone time ago but slept on him because I got volume 3 of that series first and was no where near as good. Discuuuuuuusss.

Oh.. and if anyone got Food & liquor... much appreciated.


----------



## azuken (Aug 10, 2006)

I got food and liqour. Its good. And isnt Volume three. A Rhyming Ape. Where he spit over the gorillaz tracks?


Those are amazing.


----------



## Niabingi (Aug 10, 2006)

I love Lupe I got to see him live a little while back it was a club appearance around the same time as the world cup (the day when England played Trinidad). He was amazing live blew me away he is such a skilled rapper and all round nice guy.

I have food and liquor as well although the leak thats out now isnt the full album at least thats what Lupe said.


----------



## Sid (Aug 10, 2006)

There are about 3 different leaks of Food & Liquor

Stand Alone Collection (AIO)

download that ^



> "Album Done...Got Bored...Started New Fahrenheit Mini-Tape (Link)"
> 
> Its Called "Us Placers"...just a snippet...this is what happens when u get too much time on your hands and your between albums and waiting on video treatments for giant robots and things of that nature...Stay Tuned...Enjoy!
> 
> Thom Yorke Album In Stores Now!!!


----------



## Crowe (Aug 10, 2006)

Hokage Naruto said:
			
		

> Words cannot express how good Will Rap For Food is and I thought A Piece of Strange was divine.  Halfanimal/Halfman is a great track, I have listened to it a few times already. A wonderful album best I have heard this summer.


The whole album is made of really good tracks.

*Lynguist*
*Mic like a memory*
*Fukinwichu*
*Aint No way*
*Missing Children*
*Thugged out since Cub Scouts*
*Halfanimal, Halfman*
*Family Ties*
*Mindstate*
*Takin' the loss*
*Not guilty *
*616 Rewind*

One of the best hiphop albums I have heard. It just screams "win".



			
				Del Earium said:
			
		

> I uploaded some more CunninLynguists (Sloppy Seconds mixtape and SouthernUnderground) for Hokage Naruto. But if anyone else wants it, let me know.


I hope those albums got "affirmative action freestyle", one of the best tracks ever.

"Deacon the villain, Deacon the villain
Getting called at so much that police thinks he's a villain" <3

"Nasty filthy remix f. substantial & bully" How to explain it... godlike?

"Love ain't" You don't know Tonedeff? You'll love his voice when you hear excellent he comes into the song and just blows you away with his very unique voice.

I could write a long list on really good tracks, but I'm lame and will finish it with a sentence with many people might disagree with:
Cunninlynguists is one of the best hiphop bands. Deacon & Kno ftw.


----------



## delirium (Aug 10, 2006)

> I got food and liqour. Its good. And isnt Volume three. A Rhyming Ape. Where he spit over the gorillaz tracks?



Yeah, vol. 3 was A Rhyming Ape. But it was fail compared to A Truth Among Us and Revenge of the Nerds. Especially when he did Switch (A Science Project). I was sold. I've never heard cats style like that save for Busta, Freestyle Fellowship and the Quannom Crew (Gift of Gab, Lateff & Lyrics Born).

Will Rap for Food was a really good album but I like SouthernUndergound better. But that's just cause Mr. SOS was featured as a member for the album. Safe to say dude has 16 bodybags on the album. Funny you should mention Tonedeff though since I added Archtype for Hokage Naruto. Agreed, I was blown away when I heard him. In more ways than one.

Speaking of the Fellowship and unique voices. For some reason I woke up thinking about Haiku D'etat. Abstract Rude has got one of THE most unique voices in Hip-Hop.


----------



## little nin (Aug 10, 2006)

zomgggggggggg i didnt know there was  a hip hop thread!!! im so lateeeee  oh man, neway love hip hop and r & b

n lately ive been listenin to lots of jin 

"the emcee's prospective" 6 stars from me  out of 5 hehe


----------



## Tristis (Aug 10, 2006)

Wow, Tonedeff's voice sounds hella different on this album, like the only reason that I recognized him was by his unique speedy flow.

About the album in general, excellent stuff.  Loved the beats from start to finish, the lyrical content was just as sweet.  And as pointed out there are quite a few outstanding tracks on this album, more than half the album.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Aug 10, 2006)

What's up everybody??As you can probably tell from looking at my signature, im a fan of rap music.It's the music i grew up around, so of course i fell in love with it. My favorite rappers are Bone Thugs N Harmony. All of their albums are great in my opinion, & i wish they would drop their 2 new albums already, but getting back on point. I'm open to new artists seeing as how, there are many artists that i dont know about, but im getting out there & hearing more. Also i've recently downloaded MF Doom's Dangderdoom album the mouse & the mask, but havent listened to it yet. Also how is Lupe's Food & Liquor???? All i've heard from him is the touch the sky mixtape(was fuckin great).Well thats all i have to say, hopefully this forum will turn me into the tru hiphop head that i want to be


----------



## FitzChivalry (Aug 10, 2006)

> Mos Def is currently gearing up for the release his third solo album titled _True Magic_.
> 
> According to reports, the album is slated for release via Geffen Records on September 26th.





			
				peK^mang said:
			
		

> *Currently uploading, anyone else wants it?* It's a really nice album, one of the best ones imo.
> 
> I don't really know much about Madvillain 2 other then that it have been confirmed that Madlib & MF is working on it.


If you're still offering, I'll bite at it.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Aug 11, 2006)

peK^mang said:
			
		

> One of the best hiphop albums I have heard. It just screams "win".



After listening to it twice, I agree.



> I could write a long list on really good tracks, but I'm lame and will finish it with a sentence with many people might disagree with:
> Cunninlynguists is one of the best hiphop bands. Deacon & Kno ftw.



They are easily one of eh best bands and duos in Hip-Hop history.  They main be a bit mainstream but they keep there underground and show what hip-hop can be truly be.  Also, that not all hip-hop artists are from the streets Kno is from the suburbs from Kentucky. 

I am in an interesting situation.  I have all the CunninLynguists albums but I can't let go of Will Rap For Food since its addicting.  Bastards. XD


----------



## Arroniro Arleri (Aug 11, 2006)

This was awesome!

Thankyou Del Earium!


----------



## delirium (Aug 11, 2006)

Yo, no doubt man. There's only one way to keep this Hip-Hop thing alive. There's gotta be cats makin dope music, and there's gotta be cats listenin, supportin this dope music. Check your PM .


----------



## Jink (Aug 11, 2006)

When was the Hip-Hop thread ressurected  This is my home  



			
				enma said:
			
		

> I had no Idea :amazed
> 
> I still like sofaking over all...



Mf Dooms discography is reaching 80+


----------



## Sid (Aug 11, 2006)

^ Listen to them


----------



## Orofan (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm a Hip Hop artist. I was on Vans Warped Tour last year. You can listen to me at the following link.



Add me and say you got the link from the naruto forums!


----------



## byooki (Aug 11, 2006)

I dont listen to much hip hop
but
Deltron 3030
is like
omfg
orgasm

Immortal Technique's pretty good too


----------



## Orofan (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm serious, everyone posting in this thread should go listen to me...


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 11, 2006)

Orofan said:
			
		

> I'm a Hip Hop artist. I was on Vans Warped Tour last year. You can listen to me at the following link.
> 
> 
> 
> Add me and say you got the link from the naruto forums!


I just gave a listen. Not bad, 100 bars is nice man. I added you to friends list, i rap to but been busy latly trying to make this demo and all for a few producer, keep it up man


----------



## LayZ (Aug 12, 2006)

Yo, I'm new but I was wondering if I could get that CunninLynguists.  No rush, whenever is cool. Peace.


----------



## delirium (Aug 12, 2006)

Sid knows what's up on that Foreign Exchange. Nicolay got some chill ass beats and I think we're all familiar with Phonte of Little Brother. And if you're not up on either.. let me know and there just might be something waiting for ya.

Orofan. You got a nice little flow on you. It's nice a smooth, you can ride a beat. A lotta cats commin up sound choppy as hell. Nice to hear you got to go on tour with One Be Lo though. Dude is straight FIRE. S.O.N.O.G.R.A.M. was a contender for best of 05' for me. Post if you're doin a show in NorCal.

LayZ. If no one got you yet, PM me.


----------



## little nin (Aug 12, 2006)

ive got food and liqour now and will listen to it soon ivelistened to the first 3 tracks so far i think lol, but im getting a good feeling from him i like his rhymes he makes me feel like im listening to real hip hop


----------



## mow (Aug 12, 2006)

The Foregin Exchange is pure awesomeness. I think it's about time we made a speical thread for those lads. Happiness is one of most fav tracks in the whole whide world

Orofan, I'd love to check out your stuff, can you upload it using YSI? Becuase myspace.com is blocked in this part of the world.

oh and guys, check out Diverse. That guy will rock your world


----------



## 12456 (Aug 12, 2006)

Oh man, SFR... SFR!!! Where to start? Three new albums (The Ugly Truth, Diverse Recourse and another by Sage) in the works. Providence's new padded mike master masher Buddy Wakefield signed and has his first release, Run On Anything, available now. Several new 7"'s, 2LP's and remixes. Knowmore just keeps growing and...
LAWD OF THE DANCE!...  It's like they say. "We're at the fire, where the f*ck are you?", and the Dr Octagon/Nogatco collab was just the beginning.


Oh, and supposedly, "Deltron 6060"(/"3030 2") is coming, as has been hinted at Kid Koala's site. Might be interesting, if anyone still finds that concept fresh, and if Del can manage to raise the bar a bit for himself before the production is over with.


----------



## Jink (Aug 12, 2006)

I'm going to upload for everybody a few cds I recently that I think everyone should here.

_Quannum Mix CD
Subtle - A New White
Themselves - No Music
Vast Aire - Look Mom, No Hands_

Expect them in your PM box soon


----------



## Slug (Aug 12, 2006)

i cant wait jink, always look foreward to your pimps.... what did you think of the common i sent out?


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Aug 12, 2006)

I was thinking of piming these over the week and was wonderinng if any of you need these, I just want to know so I won't pimp somethign taht already has been pimped.

_The Roots - Phrenology_
_Cyne -Evolution Fight_
_Madlib - Shades of Blue_

I know most of you will probably have Madlib but since most of you have checked out Diverse and Madvillian, you guy should check out Madlib who did the beats for some and or most of their tracks.

I had thought Madlub released an album this year, I think it was _Beat Konducta v.1-2: Movie Scenes_.  I don't have it tho.


----------



## elektroniks (Aug 12, 2006)

azuken said:
			
		

> I got food and liqour. Its good. And isnt Volume three. A Rhyming Ape. Where he spit over the gorillaz tracks?
> 
> 
> Those are amazing.


 I've heard Food and Liquor and it was nice, but were can I get the other volumes. 

Wow how come I didn't see this before?
But I'm happy someone made a thread about hip-hop that shows it ain't all 50cent (hate 50cent he's too fake) and the likes. And whats up with the people on this thread who thinks just cuz you talk slang you're trying to act gangsta. I've got some neg reps just cuz I was talking slang in a thread. Anyway my favorite group is Bone Thugs n Harmony to me they're just the best rap group ever.


----------



## delirium (Aug 12, 2006)

^^ They're not touching Wu-Tang though .

Hokage: If no one hits you with that Beat Konducta, I'll get at you. Tihs is hot. My second favorite producer, next to Jay Dee/Dilla of course (R.I.P.). So you know I wet my pants with Jaylib.


----------



## delirium (Aug 12, 2006)

There's already one, though I haven't joined myself, here:

Temari


----------



## mow (Aug 13, 2006)

Del Earium said:
			
		

> ^^ They're not touching Wu-Tang though .
> 
> Hokage: If no one hits you with that Beat Konducta, I'll get at you. Tihs is hot. My second favorite producer, next to Jay Dee/Dilla of course (R.I.P.). So you know I wet my pants with Jaylib.



oh mate, if you have _Donuts_ please pass it my way. I still havent heard that record


----------



## Slug (Aug 13, 2006)

does anyone have anymore adeem besides "sweet talking your brain?"


----------



## Flapjack (Aug 13, 2006)

Ive been listening to some of the music you guys are talking about and have suggested. Im just totally blown away by it. I never knew HipHop/Rap could be on this level. Thanks to you all.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Aug 13, 2006)

Mookville90 said:
			
		

> Anyway my favorite group is Bone Thugs n Harmony to me they're just the best rap group ever.



OMFG   yes thank god, i didnt think anybody else liked them like that. Good to know that there's another fan on the board.


----------



## delirium (Aug 13, 2006)

Does anyone have any Kirby Dominant or Dominant related projects (Konceptual Dominance or Kirb & Chris) they can pass along?


----------



## elektroniks (Aug 13, 2006)

Del Earium said:
			
		

> ^^ They're not touching Wu-Tang though .
> 
> Hokage: If no one hits you with that Beat Konducta, I'll get at you. Tihs is hot. My second favorite producer, next to Jay Dee/Dilla of course (R.I.P.). So you know I wet my pants with Jaylib.



Wu-Tangs iight (loved C.R.E.A.M.) but Bone Thugs is just something else


----------



## Tristis (Aug 13, 2006)

Anyone think they can toss me a copy of that Beat Konducta and Sweet Talking Your Brain?  It would be much appreciated.


----------



## cherry3 (Aug 13, 2006)

I'd say don't listen to the peeps that said they cant tolerate rap anyway , i've listened to hip hop and rap ever since i was 4 yrs. old thanx to my mom ..... not like i'm saying that in a bad way of course!!!!!!! I would probably still listen to it anyway!! hehehehe sorry gettin a little bit off topic there!


----------



## azn_sephiroth (Aug 14, 2006)

Can any of you suggest any underground rappers? I need more inpiration.
And by hip/hop that count as r&b right?....oh well im mostly into korean music.


----------



## Orofan (Aug 14, 2006)

azn_sephiroth said:
			
		

> Can any of you suggest any underground rappers? I need more inpiration.
> And by hip/hop that count as r&b right?....oh well im mostly into korean music.



Yes listen to me...


----------



## spinstate (Aug 14, 2006)

Underground rappers? I've only heard some,

Big L
Busdriver
MF Doom
DangerDoom
Blackalicious


----------



## azn_sephiroth (Aug 14, 2006)

ok i just wanted to see some unknown rappers right now. Anyone listen to dwele?


----------



## x_Zen_x (Aug 14, 2006)

Raekwon - Ice Cream  
check it out for those who haven't already heard it.

My cousins 15 and making beats and some guy who is signed with sony music Japan wants to make an album with him. Lucky heh he could be bringing in loads of cash.

Have you guys heard of Binary Star ?


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 14, 2006)

KeroSene said:
			
		

> Ive been listening to some of the music you guys are talking about and have suggested. Im just totally blown away by it. I never knew HipHop/Rap could be on this level. Thanks to you all.



On behalkf of my awesome peers, you are welcome, and don't hesitate to check out the threads on metal and country as well


----------



## Tristis (Aug 14, 2006)

x_Zen_x said:
			
		

> Raekwon - Ice Cream
> check it out for those who haven't already heard it.
> 
> My cousins 15 and making beats and some guy who is signed with sony music Japan wants to make an album with him. Lucky heh he could be bringing in loads of cash.
> ...



lucky bastard...seriously, I get absolutely no appreciation or anything for dropping rhymes or producing instrumentals where I live.  In fact, I'm criticized for participating in rap and "contributing to the declining education and culture of the youth of today by producing such immoral and degrading garbage."


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 14, 2006)

Is your stuff comparable to the main-stream hip-hop of today?

If not, feel free to tell those people to shut the fuck up on my behalf.


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 14, 2006)

How dare you produce such shitty stuff.

Don't you know you can't spell crap without rap?

That You can't spell slaughter without laughter.

>.>


----------



## Tristis (Aug 14, 2006)

Minami Ryusuke said:
			
		

> Is your stuff comparable to the main-stream hip-hop of today?
> 
> If not, feel free to tell those people to shut the fuck up on my behalf.



I posted a few of my verses and whatnot in the "The Music Of Writing" thread.  My apologies if I'm not up to the level of Rakim or Common in terms of lyricism, but I try.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 14, 2006)

...I love your subliminal messaging, Chris XD


And fuck, level doesn't mean all that much. If you try to broaden your horizon, make music for music and self-expression, it's gewd.


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 14, 2006)

What he said ^.

And thank you, i do try.


----------



## Jotun (Aug 14, 2006)

I need some pimpage, I only have random tracks and maybe an Atmosphere album >_>


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 14, 2006)

I'd love to help bro, but it will be a while.

did you ever get the LuciDream pimpage?


----------



## Jotun (Aug 14, 2006)

Nope I haven't  I just was added. And it's all good.


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 14, 2006)

That's a bummer.

 as a start.


----------



## Slug (Aug 14, 2006)

actually, i just finished my common pimp a while back, and im getting set to upload ALL of atmospheres studio albums... so look for that in a while

as for some new hip hop in this thread, id reccomend... Sir J. Wellington,. plan b, and the streets.... yes, a british invasion


----------



## Slug (Aug 14, 2006)

im seeing atmosphere live aug. 29th


----------



## Jotun (Aug 14, 2006)

Lucky they have come to the LA area like twice in the past year I think and I wasn't able to attend >_>


----------



## Crowe (Aug 14, 2006)

/me recommends this online radiostation for hiphopfans


----------



## Slug (Aug 14, 2006)

your in LA area? im in southern oregon... small world huh? i may not have many posts, but i know alot about hip hop... um.. going to have to give me a few days to re-up all the common albums... i just deleted those the other day... seems like they werent too popular, oh well.

have you heard of k'naan? if not, you really should get ahold of some of his music, amazing stuff...

some atmosphere videos


*Spoiler*: _ say hey there_ 



Link removed




*Spoiler*: _ modern mans hustle_ 



Link removed




*Spoiler*: _trying to find a balance_ 



Link removed


----------



## Jotun (Aug 14, 2006)

sage said:
			
		

> your in LA area? im in southern oregon... small world huh? i may not have many posts, but i know alot about hip hop... um.. going to have to give me a few days to re-up all the common albums... i just deleted those the other day... seems like they werent too popular, oh well.
> 
> have you heard of k'naan? if not, you really should get ahold of some of his music, amazing stuff...



Ya well I live in Chula, but I don't stay there all the time 
Ya it's nice to have a West Coaster. If it's too much trouble to re-up I can eventually get them. I haven't really been to this part of the forums much sorry <.<;. I haven't heard of K'naan, but I'll be sure to check him out as soon as I can . Thanks alot


----------



## Slug (Aug 14, 2006)

what hip hop do you listen to man... i can make some reccs for you

here is some k'naan


----------



## Jotun (Aug 14, 2006)

Hmm well, Roots, Doom, Atmosphere. I hear alot of it but never get the name XD

There was this one dude I remember listening to he did some song about the history of Jesus I think. Loved those lyrics almost got suspended for usin them in a report, but I can't remember the name >.<. Other than that you got the usual Bone thugs old shit Tu Pac all that good stuff. Kinda been outta of it tho


----------



## Slug (Aug 14, 2006)

dont worry mate, ill hook you up... and drop some names since im not uploading atm

sage francis


the streets


plan b


jedi mind tricks


army of the pharaohs
Well, I told him that I put his list on here. Then he made me update it.

adeem


----------



## 12456 (Aug 15, 2006)

To add to that list...

 - Has remixed Sage tracks as well as some orignials.  What can I say? The Buzz Kill remix is so damn good. You guys should also take your time and dig up Nozebleed's Gunz Yo remix. It's on the Non-prophets board me thinks.

 - And the label, of course.

 - Jared Paul

I wish Kevin Barry's spoken word stuff was online somewhere


----------



## Sid (Aug 15, 2006)

Pete Philly & Perquisite:


The Foreign Exchange:


Murs:



laid-back yo


----------



## Crowe (Aug 15, 2006)

Hm... I know that there is already a request thread but I there are few hiphop fans checking it so I'll post my quest here:

The Grouch and Eligh - Mind over matter 
Abstract Rude - Stop biting


----------



## Slug (Aug 15, 2006)

i really odnt know how specific you wanna be, but i have an eligh album if that makes up for not having your specifics... geez, i havent listened to that in forever


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 15, 2006)

K'naan
Immortal Technique
WarsawpacK

Good shite ^


----------



## Slug (Aug 15, 2006)

sage francis
atmosphere
adeem/glue

also good shite^

(i like this game)


----------



## gomen (Aug 16, 2006)

One word my homies... one word..

CunninLynguists


----------



## Yagami (Aug 16, 2006)

I've heard K'naans cd The dusty foot philosopher and its good. but his lyrics are very hard to find. I speacially like smile and voices in my head.

Immortal Technique is also the shit.


----------



## x_Zen_x (Aug 16, 2006)

You guys need to check out 

Immortal Technique - The Silenced Revolution. he kills it


----------



## Danchou (Aug 16, 2006)

Anybody here listen to Dizzee Rascal? He's more grime than hiphop, but his music is quite entertaining.


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Aug 16, 2006)

Dang, and I thought I was into rap and hiphop. I'm guessing none of this is mainstream?


----------



## 12456 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Grand Buffet*

From this review site

Oh yeah, it's more nerdcore (well, some, but it's all in good humour) stuff coming your way, but still I didn't see these guys mentioned anywhere in this thread. Spread the love! I demand they get their share of recognition (songs at the very bottomest of bottoms)!


----------



## x_Zen_x (Aug 16, 2006)

Yeah Dizzee is pretty good i haven't heard much of his new stuff..
oh and Pek thanks for the online radio adress that has some nice music there.


----------



## Crowe (Aug 16, 2006)

Anyone interested in Looptroop? Swedish hiphop group, though they don't sound so. They're really good.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Aug 16, 2006)

I'll take a pimp of LoopTroop, peK.


----------



## Gamabunta (Aug 16, 2006)

Dizzee rascal is a bit shoddy. Want good uk hip-hop acts then check out Jehst. I met Klashnekoff at his gig in ministry of sound. Hes another dope emcee.

Ive heard Knaan... not overly keen i will admit. Not saying he is bad but to me he is like a not as good version of apathy.

Binary star are a fucking dope duo of emcees who keep to the real side of hip-hop. Havent heard of em, lookem up.

My mate is a UK emcee who is on the rise, recently put out a mixtape called "fallen through".



Hes an artistic emcee, not really into guns etc. Check him out.


----------



## 12456 (Aug 16, 2006)

peK: 

Of course! Loop's one of the few Swedish groups I used to listen to (they had mostly material in Swedish back then though) when I was a bit younger. The only one I know of that got some international fame too. So, maybe I should get back into them? I don't know!

blocky4: 

Cool, but for some reason his songs won't load for me. The UK scene is really awesome though, so even if he's but a shadow of the best it has to offer, it should be good.


----------



## x_Zen_x (Aug 16, 2006)

blocky i think heartbeat is a good track man.

Yeah check out Binary Star - Honest expression. nice lyrics to it.


----------



## LayZ (Aug 16, 2006)

I finally finished listening to the "Will Rap for Food" by CunninLinguists. It was tight, had a lot of samples, I think I heard Em and Common. But it was cool, I'll keep it on my ipod.

My cousin said I should check out the Procussions. I was wondering if anyone has listen to them?


----------



## Gamabunta (Aug 16, 2006)

He says "thnx 2 all those that gave it a listen, spread the word!"



			
				12456 said:
			
		

> blocky4:
> 
> Cool, but for some reason his songs won't load for me. The UK scene is really awesome though, so even if he's but a shadow of the best it has to offer, it should be good.



Yea sometimes his myspace acts like a real ass hat. He is currently working with a team called Hip-Hop Kings, who are doing a tour with Rising Son (Who won the nas theifs theme remix contest an did a track along side nas)

(dvd) GitS SAC Solid State Society (SSS) trailer is his artist page, which has 5 tunes from his mixtape on that little flash player underneath his interview. Im hoping to go see him when he starts to tour and do live work. He is all about the artistic side of hippedy hop. I do a lot of graphics work for him.


----------



## Crowe (Aug 16, 2006)

blocky4 said:
			
		

> My mate is a UK emcee who is on the rise, recently put out a mixtape called "fallen through".
> 
> 
> 
> Hes an artistic emcee, not really into guns etc. Check him out.


He got talent, but I would want to hear more of his voice. The track seemed to be more based on the beats.


Anyway, noone else up for looptroop ?


----------



## Gamabunta (Aug 16, 2006)

peK^mang said:
			
		

> He got talent, but I would want to hear more of his voice. The track seemed to be more based on the beats.


He is all about his lyrics and storytelling. Check out "Through Her Eyes" on naruhina pic. Its a kind of dance with the devil spinoff. An i dont quite get what you mean. You mean the vocals are hard to hear?

An tell me of this looptroop. They producers like 9th wonder, or a group like NWA or just a single breh.


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 16, 2006)

blocky4 said:
			
		

> Ive heard Knaan... not overly keen i will admit. Not saying he is bad but to me he is like a not as good version of apathy.



I'm not calling your judgement out? But Apathy? I mean, I can't see the comparison between K'naan and Apathy...they don't sound alike.


----------



## Gamabunta (Aug 16, 2006)

Well i have to listen to more Knaan, but from his myspace the type of beats he was riding made me thing of apathy. From what i heard of it tho, apathy is better lyrically than him.


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 16, 2006)

You need to hear the whole album in its entirety.
It's one of those full package things.

I cannot recommend this more 

His Myspace site is not really representative.


----------



## Orofan (Aug 17, 2006)

blocky4 said:
			
		

> Dizzee rascal is a bit shoddy. Want good uk hip-hop acts then check out Jehst. I met Klashnekoff at his gig in ministry of sound. Hes another dope emcee.
> 
> Ive heard Knaan... not overly keen i will admit. Not saying he is bad but to me he is like a not as good version of apathy.
> 
> ...



I was on Vans Warped Tour with One Be Lo aka One Man Army last year. He's dope.


----------



## Gamabunta (Aug 17, 2006)

You bastard!! >_<

Ive got One.Be.Lo's latest mixtape/album attempt, and senim sillas. To be honest im much more impressed with Silla's dispite only have like 6-7 tracks on it. Rearwindow is an awesome tune.


----------



## Slug (Aug 17, 2006)

hey pek, ill take looptroop if its not too late


----------



## Niabingi (Aug 17, 2006)

blocky4 said:
			
		

> Dizzee rascal is a bit shoddy. Want good uk hip-hop acts then check out Jehst. I met Klashnekoff at his gig in ministry of sound. Hes another dope emcee.



I take offense to this Dizzee aint shoddy he is grime which is a whole different scene than that of uk hiphop which I do still love. I would however say grme is currently more honest, true and reflective than uk hip hop is. still they are both good and thriving scenes.


----------



## Gamabunta (Aug 17, 2006)

Niabingi said:
			
		

> I take offense to this Dizzee aint shoddy he is grime which is a whole different scene than that of uk hiphop which I do still love. I would however say grme is currently more honest, true and reflective than uk hip hop is. still they are both good and thriving scenes.



Say wha? grime is more reflective than uk hip-hop... Grime is just a more aggressive spinoff of UK hip-hop. If you want true hip-hop listen too Freedom Fighters by klash, kyza an jehst.

Dizzy is like a commercial 1 hit wonder. Any hip-hop fan in UK only knows 2 or maybe 3 of his tunes (e.g. fix up look sharp). Also as a side note dizzy got his ass served to him by crazy titch.... an i mean ROYALLY PWN3D.

The UK scene is still in its infancy compared to the US. Hell i prefer garage to Grime. The beats in grime are wank an its mostly talking about the shit dipset would say, but in a more aggy kind of way. Lyrically... i could write better shit than they do lol.

I aint knockin what you listen too as this is my opinion as a listener of hip-hop US an UK for a while now.


----------



## delirium (Aug 17, 2006)

What mixtape of One Be Lo's do you have? Have you heard S.O.N.O.G.R.A.M.?


----------



## Gamabunta (Aug 17, 2006)

Ive got "Still Born" mixtape

It has 27 tracks. Its good but i prefer senim sillas solo attempt.

Rumours are there is gonna be another Binary star album.


----------



## Danchou (Aug 17, 2006)

blocky4 said:
			
		

> Dizzy is like a commercial 1 hit wonder. Any hip-hop fan in UK only knows 2 or maybe 3 of his tunes (e.g. fix up look sharp). Also as a side note dizzy got his ass served to him by crazy titch.... an i mean ROYALLY PWN3D.


 Care to explain. He lost in rap battle or what?

I like Dizzee Rascal. He should make that third album soon.


----------



## delirium (Aug 17, 2006)

Still Born huh? I was thinking of F.E.T.U.S., the set up mixtape for his solo S.O.N.O.G.R.A.M. What's Silla's solo called? I'd like to hear this. Cause I thought S.O.N.O.G.R.A.M. was a major sleeper last year.

If they do get back together that be really ill. Masters of the Universe was a really good album.


----------



## Gamabunta (Aug 17, 2006)

Masters of the Universe is my fav as well. Water world too was also a very very dope album. SSA (Double essays) was an awesome concept. I havent heard SONOGRAM, although its plugged at the beggining of "still born". Senims solo attempt is called "Peace or Piece". I think i got a leeked version as it only has 5 songs on it. But its still very dope.

Dizzee an crazy titch wasnt a rap battle, it was a diss thing. They had some bad blood over something. Dizzee said that he wasnt a hip-hop emcee on some show. Yet then he started doing hip-hop tunes. So bad blood escalated an i think dizzee dissed titch. Then titch hit back an really murked him up quite badly. I havent heard either verses for ages as they are 2 artists i dont really follow.

I do have an interesting fact though. All of the beats on dizzee's first album were made on fruity loops. Which is far from the most advanced beat making program around.


----------



## delirium (Aug 17, 2006)

That's interesting. I remember Just Blaze on MTV talking about some producer who only uses Fruity Loops. 9th Wonder? Actually, yeah. It is 9th Wonder. Murs has a line in the intro to 3:16 about it (just checked it right now). Just proves it doesn't matter the equipment, huh? Just like all of Madlib's projects are done in his basement.


----------



## Gamabunta (Aug 17, 2006)

Yessir. But i find it hard to believe that with the drum samples he has 9th wonder only uses fruity loops. Perhaps he uses elements of fruity loops. Im fairly sure that you couldnt get the quality of beats he makes with just good ol' fruity loops.


----------



## Sid (Aug 17, 2006)

You can load your own samples into Fruity Loops, can't you?


----------



## Gamabunta (Aug 17, 2006)

Yessir. But in order to change the samples etc, you need shitloads of hi-tech equipment. Usually a mixing desk to change pitch etc. Other programs that help level out the sound frequencies. An usually dope producers use other programs in order to make their samples so that they dont infringe copyright.

Lol i know a bit about the music business as 1 of my best mates is an emcee



An my other best mate is a producer.


----------



## gomen (Aug 18, 2006)

CunninLynguists - Mindstate
CunninLynguists - Seasons
CunninLynguists - Lynguistics

etc.etc.. they made alot of nice tracks, in sloppy seconds and will rap for food.


----------



## Gamabunta (Aug 18, 2006)

Reason and Cubase are best imo. My emcee mate gets beats of a producer who made shit for MFDoom an Imm tech. He uses cubase an reason. FL studio is good for the most simple beatmaker on the market. An if used correctly can make some good beats. But for those basslines an samples with the more realistic feel you wanna expand out of FL.


----------



## delirium (Aug 18, 2006)

What song is the MF Doom you're talking about? He usually makes his own beats. The only time I remember him going outside his own production was on his VV character and on Madvillain. Unless the cat you're talking about is either from SounInk or Insomniac.


----------



## Gamabunta (Aug 18, 2006)

Woooops er, not MF Doom, im fairly sure it was MF something. Might be Grimm. Dunno tho i will have to check.


----------



## x_Zen_x (Aug 18, 2006)

Blocky what are you talking about ? are you gettin this out your ass or something. 
 it's not what program you use it's how you use it.


----------



## Jato (Aug 18, 2006)

Yo when I seen this thread I just had to post some shit man.

Why are you talking about beat making like you know shit, just because someone uses FL doesn't mean they use FL presets. Get your shit right, Immortal Technique and MF Doom make their own beats or have them made in studios. Why someone who is making a professional album going to get beats from a desktop producing program. And it's called sample clearance, you don't have to change the pitch of drum samples since they won't be copyrighted. Most producers using FL usually use keyboards that come with sounds and drum samples i.e: The Neptunes who sometimes even use Korg Triton presets. 

I heard some of the beats on your mates tracks. The first one is just a sampled piano with drums that haven't been EQed. Whoever made that beat needs to step his game up. The second beat at least sounds like it's been mastered.

I aint trying to be fuck-a-rie just don't chat about what you don't know, I'd be happy to give you some production tips. And the rapper sounds aight on the third track if he wants any beats tell him bout me.


----------



## Tristis (Aug 18, 2006)

lol, shit, I want a beat, I even have the song I want to have sampled.....I just suck too much at beatmaking in general to make it happen.  Not to mention that I lack the equipment and everything.

Anyone wanna be a nice and good samaritan?


----------



## Gamabunta (Aug 18, 2006)

Jato said:
			
		

> Yo when I seen this thread I just had to post some shit man.
> 
> Why are you talking about beat making like you know shit, just because someone uses FL doesn't mean they use FL presets. Get your shit right, Immortal Technique and MF Doom make their own beats or have them made in studios. Why someone who is making a professional album going to get beats from a desktop producing program. And it's called sample clearance, you don't have to change the pitch of drum samples since they won't be copyrighted. Most producers using FL usually use keyboards that come with sounds and drum samples i.e: The Neptunes who sometimes even use Korg Triton presets.
> 
> ...



You got a soundclick or myspace or something where i can hear some of these beats?


----------



## Jato (Aug 18, 2006)

blocky4 said:
			
		

> You got a soundclick or myspace or something where i can hear some of these beats?



Sure.


----------



## Gamabunta (Aug 19, 2006)

Thnx for the link. I like the ethnic beat. My bredrin gets his beats directly from anno domini who is 1 of the dopest producers around. Lol i dont think he needs 2 step up his game that much.

But like i said before, i know a bit about the music business cos my mate is an emcee, an my other mate is a producer. Anyways back 2 the topic.

Anyone here listen to Sage Francis?


----------



## 12456 (Aug 19, 2006)

blocky4 said:
			
		

> Anyone here listen to Sage Francis?



Just read a few pages back in this thread dude!

All I know is one track name on his next album... "Keep On Moving" supposedly. I'm still stoked as hell for it though. It'll be a bottle of lightning for sure. Lots of other SFR projects (as can be seen in my post a bit back as well) to tide anyone over til then.

Reiteration, dedicate your life to sata... I mean, check out


----------



## Jotun (Aug 20, 2006)

Anyone feeling Murs or E&A?


----------



## azuken (Aug 20, 2006)

Anyone else feeling rhymfest?


----------



## Niabingi (Aug 20, 2006)

blocky4 said:
			
		

> Say wha? grime is more reflective than uk hip-hop... Grime is just a more aggressive spinoff of UK hip-hop. If you want true hip-hop listen too Freedom Fighters by klash, kyza an jehst.
> 
> Dizzy is like a commercial 1 hit wonder. Any hip-hop fan in UK only knows 2 or maybe 3 of his tunes (e.g. fix up look sharp). Also as a side note dizzy got his ass served to him by crazy titch.... an i mean ROYALLY PWN3D.
> 
> ...



I was gonna write a full response to this but I decided to sum it all up by saying you missed my point and I disagree (except for the part about dizzee getting killed by crazy titch). Trust me I have nuff Klashnekoff tracks, I know bare british rappers, I have friends who have been rapping for time and have been going to uk hiphop nights for 6 years now trust me when I say the scene is not a true reflection of british life. Grimes biggest problem is the fact that its so easy t set yourself up as a n artist or producer and get yourself on channel U without any talent so its hard to find the good in the crap. There is good there though.




			
				death said:
			
		

> Anyone feeling Murs or E&A?



I have been going through a really big Murs phase I have only got one album though 3:16 The 9th edition if you have any others a pimp would be appreciated.


----------



## Jotun (Aug 20, 2006)

Niabingi said:
			
		

> I was gonna write a full response to this but I decided to sum it all up by saying you missed my point and I disagree (except for the part about dizzee getting killed by crazy titch). Trust me I have nuff Klashnekoff tracks, I know bare british rappers, I have friends who have been rapping for time and have been going to uk hiphop nights for 6 years now trust me when I say the scene is not a true reflection of british life. Grimes biggest problem is the fact that its so easy t set yourself up as a n artist or producer and get yourself on channel U without any talent so its hard to find the good in the crap. There is good there though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya I got that, his latest (9th Wonder) and a FELT (Slug n Murs) album. Ill hit ya up when I can got to do some stuff first. Most likely by the end of the day.


----------



## Slug (Aug 20, 2006)

which felt album, christina ricci or lisa bonet, and then you got the other murs/slug album.. "murs is my best friend"


----------



## Jotun (Aug 21, 2006)

Lisa Bonet, and Murs latest the "9th Wonder" I think it was. Gonna start to up em


----------



## Sid (Aug 21, 2006)

Murs' latest album is called _Murrays Revenge_. 9th Wonder is the producer.


----------



## tictactoc (Aug 21, 2006)

I Should go in this section more often, didn't know a hip hop thread existed here 
I read some page of this thread, and I saw no one talking about Little brother. For the persons knowing 9th wonder, he is part of this band, with big pooh, and Phonte
Don't have an album to recommend, since their two albums are really good ^^ (the listening, the minstrel show)...

I also saw many people talking about the Roots, and the seed 2.0 (from the tipping point). Personally, I would recommend DO YOU WANT MORE !!!???, and things fall apart, 2 classics from this great hip hop band ^^
Happy to see that many people appreciate black star


----------



## Sid (Aug 21, 2006)

tictactoc said:
			
		

> I read some page of this thread, and I saw no one talking about Little brother. For the persons knowing 9th wonder, he is part of this band, with big pooh, and Phonte



Have you heard 'The Foreign Exchange - Connected'?


----------



## Monna (Aug 21, 2006)

I like Eminem, D12, and Immortal Technique.


----------



## tictactoc (Aug 21, 2006)

Sid said:
			
		

> Have you heard 'The Foreign Exchange - Connected'?



Never heard of that, this band consists of who ?


----------



## Gamabunta (Aug 21, 2006)

Black star is a fuckin dope album. Definition is my fav tune.

Anyone here listen to atmosphere? ive only heard a select few songs. Abusing of the rib an say hey there are 2 very good songs.

Another random fact. Sage francis was brought up as an orphan.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Aug 21, 2006)

I like Outkast's new album Idlewild & Bone Thugs' E.1999 Eternal album, also Bizzy Bone's Heavenz Movie.

P.S. Eazy E's - It's On (Dr.Dre)187um Killa


----------



## TonitoX2 (Aug 21, 2006)

If there was a handful of people like the ones gather here in other forums with other music genres *cough* rock *cough* the world would be an easier place.

I hate the fact people just assume rap/hip-hop with bling, cars, and girl. 

>.>

Rap should get the same respect as any other genre. Damn it!
<end of rant>


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 21, 2006)

tictactoc said:
			
		

> Never heard of that, this band consists of who ?


 
It's an online collaboration between Phonte of Little Brother and Nicolay a producer from the Netherlands. If you like Little Brother you will love this.


----------



## tictactoc (Aug 21, 2006)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> It's an online collaboration between Phonte of Little Brother and Nicolay a producer from the Netherlands. If you like Little Brother you will love this.



Oh, never knew about this collab, I will try to find songs from these two, thanks for the info you two ^^


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Aug 21, 2006)

Looptroop is great.  There beats are on and in the good matter but there lyrics make up for that.  They are addictive.

Anyone listen to Dialted Peoples? I am planning on uploading Expansion Theme w/Weed vs. Beer.


----------



## yo586 (Aug 21, 2006)

blocky4 said:
			
		

> Anyone here listen to atmosphere? ive only heard a select few songs. Abusing of the rib an say hey there are 2 very good songs.



Yeah saw em live.  Pretty good, some very good tracks, but overall thought the stuff wasn't amazing.


----------



## Crowe (Aug 21, 2006)

Hokage Naruto said:
			
		

> Looptroop is great.  There beats are on and in the good matter but there lyrics make up for that.  They are addictive.
> 
> Anyone listen to Dialted Peoples? I am planning on uploading Expansion Theme w/Weed vs. Beer.


Glad you liked it. Nice avatar ^^

People you're missing something if you ignore my Looptroop pimping. Not the best hiphop band but definately worth a try. ;P


----------



## Gamabunta (Aug 22, 2006)

yo586 said:
			
		

> Yeah saw em live.  Pretty good, some very good tracks, but overall thought the stuff wasn't amazing.



hmmm strange... usually live performances are the dogs bollocks.

ps: 4 more posts till we hit the 1000 mark!


----------



## 12456 (Aug 22, 2006)

SFR has two new tracks for free. The Sage track, "Ode to 2005", as well Xaul's and Mac Lethal's "Raps of Death".

You better listen to them now! Holy shit! Awesome stuff.




*Awesome* stuff.


----------



## Slug (Aug 22, 2006)

im going to see atmosphere next week, and adeem in october.. yay for me! 

@ death

could you up lisa bonet for me? i have christina.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Aug 22, 2006)

Lupe Fiasco's the TRUTH!!


----------



## Gamabunta (Aug 22, 2006)

Im not really a fan of lupe. I like my complex lyrics.

Cassidy is dope at the punchlines.


----------



## tictactoc (Aug 22, 2006)

blocky4 said:
			
		

> Im not really a fan of lupe. I like my complex lyrics.
> 
> Cassidy is dope at the punchlines.



Well, lupe is not half bad as a lyricist heh. Of course, he's not Mf doom-level, but hey everyone can't be at this level


----------



## Slug (Aug 23, 2006)

tictactoc said:
			
		

> Well, lupe is not half bad as a lyricist heh. Of course, he's not Mf doom-level, but hey everyone can't be at this level



but you know what, its such a relief to have a 'mainstream' artist that IS actually good on a lyrical level.


----------



## Arty (Aug 23, 2006)

New Madvillain track thread if you guys missed it.

I cannot wait for that new album. Although Madlib's track is kind of weird without the Quasimoto voice.


----------



## delirium (Aug 23, 2006)

I guess Madvillain 2 is really coming into fruition. I was afraid that it might have just been hype. This gives me new hope for that second Blue Note remix from Madlib. I wouldn't mind another DangerDoom album either. But w/o Adult Swim involved.


----------



## Gamabunta (Aug 23, 2006)

w00t w00t i got the 1000th post!



			
				tictactoc said:
			
		

> Well, lupe is not half bad as a lyricist heh. Of course, he's not Mf doom-level, but hey everyone can't be at this level



Maybe i dont get a lot of what Mf Doom says... but i really cant listen to him. He doesnt seem to have a topic, an says the most random shit alive. He is worse than canibus for stayin on topic. An that is sayin something.


----------



## Shunsuii (Aug 23, 2006)

Did u guys listen to:
Cassie feat P.diddy & Yung Joc- Me & U [remix]

I fell in love wit that beat


----------



## LayZ (Aug 23, 2006)

blocky4 said:
			
		

> w00t w00t i got the 1000th post!
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe i dont get a lot of what Mf Doom says... but i really cant listen to him. He doesnt seem to have a topic, an says the most random shit alive. He is worse than canibus for stayin on topic. An that is sayin something.



Yeah I feel ya on that, I like Doom's rhyme shcemes, but his stuff is often random.


----------



## Arty (Aug 23, 2006)

I love Doom's crazy rhymes. Not ones related to Adult Swim though.


----------



## delirium (Aug 23, 2006)

Doom isn't as random as you think. Maybe ya'll should give it a second listen.


----------



## Danchou (Aug 23, 2006)

Well, I'm also a sucker for his abstract jibberish. It reminds me somewhat of Gza on his masterpiece "Liquid Swords".


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Aug 23, 2006)

I can't wait till madvilliany 2.  I guess that will come out in a few weeks.  I hope the rumor is true about MF Doom and NaS releasing another collab album.


----------



## Gamabunta (Aug 23, 2006)

Last Nas tune i found that was worth bumping was "Road to Zion". Great song.

I was talking to freinds about it. It seems that everyone has the same fuckin version with the stupid MSN sign in sound lol.

"Human beings like ghosts an zombies,
President mugabe holdin guns to innocent bodies, in zimbabwe"


----------



## Arty (Aug 23, 2006)

Liquid Swords is such a great album that sometimes when I think about it blood drips out of my mouth.

Edit: Would anyone here be interested in a Dave Chappelle's Block Party soundtrack pimp? I've been meaning to pimp it for a while and it's got some great performances(Talib with Erykah Badu)


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Aug 23, 2006)

blocky4 said:
			
		

> Last Nas tune i found that was worth bumping was "Road to Zion". Great song.
> 
> I was talking to freinds about it. It seems that everyone has the same fuckin version with the stupid MSN sign in sound lol.
> 
> ...



I was talking about the Nastradoomus albums, rumor had it Doom was going to release a third and maybe final album of the series.


----------



## Gamabunta (Aug 23, 2006)

Hokage Naruto said:
			
		

> I was talking about the Nastradoomus albums, rumor had it Doom was going to release a third and maybe final album of the series.



Wurd. Id heard of Nas doing a collab with Doomy. But i dont really listen 2 doom so i tried to sway the convo onto the best tune nas last released.


Do you have the version with the msn soundeffect?


----------



## Niabingi (Aug 23, 2006)

autistic-artistic said:
			
		

> Liquid Swords is such a great album that sometimes when I think about it blood drips out of my mouth.
> 
> Edit: Would anyone here be interested in a Dave Chappelle's Block Party soundtrack pimp? I've been meaning to pimp it for a while and it's got some great performances(Talib with Erykah Badu)



I have just watched the film it was really good really really good in fact the artists there were great the vibe and the offbeatness of the film was big. THe performances were all so next level.


----------



## x_Zen_x (Aug 23, 2006)

I like Nas - Nas is like.
Anyone like Rakim ? 

I heard Bad Boy Records are going to drop Cassie...


----------



## Gamabunta (Aug 23, 2006)

Nas adapted his rhymestyle from Rakim. Its logical those who like Nas like Rakim . An yeas Rakim is dope. The song R.A.K.I.M is such a raw song.


----------



## Danchou (Aug 24, 2006)

I'm lately listening to Bubba Sparxxx' new album called The Charm. Sounds pretty good. Deliverance got overlooked by a lot of people, while it was a southern classic in it's own right.

Despite some lackluster songs (like Ms. new booty) this album delivers. Wasn't sure how Bubba would turn out after signing to Big Boi's label, but this isn't bad at all.


----------



## Gamabunta (Aug 24, 2006)

Blimey... i thought bubba sparx gave up rapping. I didnt really like his 1 song that got played. After that he vanished...


----------



## Shunsuii (Aug 24, 2006)

I think i now why Bad Boys would consider dropping Cassie, cause that beat deserves much better lyrics, god the beat is amazing.

link:*CLICKY!*


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Aug 24, 2006)

Yea the beat for Cassie's song is amazing & if she gets dropped, she better not plan on getting picked up again. Also what does every in this topic think of Big L??? Dude is kool.


----------



## Yondy (Aug 24, 2006)

I admit I don't like Rap/Hip Hop that much. Well, I do like some, but not a lot. =P

The stuff I can stand are the songs that actually hold meaning (EX; about religions/the governement/against war etc). The stuff I can't stand is the stuff about asses and beating up girls. That stuff is ridiculous.


----------



## Tristis (Aug 25, 2006)

Midnight Sundae said:
			
		

> I admit I don't like Rap/Hip Hop that much. Well, I do like some, but not a lot. =P
> 
> The stuff I can stand are the songs that actually hold meaning (EX; about religions/the governement/against war etc). The stuff I can't stand is the stuff about asses and beating up girls. That stuff is ridiculous.



dude, none of us like that shitty ass excuse for rap music....well maybe that Sasuke fellow....but yea, not us.


----------



## Gamabunta (Aug 25, 2006)

Midnight Sundae i advise you check out immortal technique. Dude sounds right up your street.

I still dont get why everyone hates on 50 cent. If you want to hate on anyone, then stand outside your local CD store an pimp slap the idiots who are buying his CD.



			
				LeathaFace said:
			
		

> Yea the beat for Cassie's song is amazing & if she gets dropped, she better not plan on getting picked up again. Also what does every in this topic think of Big L??? Dude is kool.



Big L was 1 of the greatest punchline rappers alive. Dude was just mad raw. I heard he won like 92 battles straight.


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 25, 2006)

Midnight Sundae: Try Immortal Technique, Blackalicious, K'naan, WarsawpacK, Aesop Rock, Jurassic 5, Uru and Public Enemy.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Aug 26, 2006)

Midnight Sundae said:
			
		

> The stuff I can stand are the songs that actually hold meaning (EX; about religions/the governement/against war etc). The stuff I can't stand is the stuff about asses and beating up girls. That stuff is ridiculous.



A bare amount of hip-hop talks about girl beating.  Usually its a rap about home and there mothers gettting beaten by there dad and such.

CunninLynugists, Blacklicious, Immortal Techinque, Cyne, K'naan and maybe The Roots.


----------



## Slug (Aug 26, 2006)

atmosphere, sage francis, adeem, doom are all good artists too


----------



## Itakuu (Aug 26, 2006)

Serious jones is cool and true to himself.you guys need to hear is song called "hip-hop" What he says is true.

Its like a hiphop diss.like he saying how hip hop has change for the worst over the year.And how it looks like anyguy could get a contract now. All the new joints are from the south...rapping about new dances and stuff. ETC.... You guys need to hear it.


----------



## Gamabunta (Aug 26, 2006)

Itakuu said:
			
		

> Its like a hiphop diss.like he saying how hip hop has change for the worst over the year.And how it looks like anyguy could get a contract now. All the new joints are from the south...rapping about new dances and stuff. ETC.... You guys need to hear it.



Most rappers have done a song like this. But if you want an actual hip-hop diss. I advise you listen to Diabolic "Dissin the industry". Lol a lot of people catch it in that song.


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 27, 2006)

K'naan should be heard by everyone.

EVERYONE!


----------



## Slug (Aug 27, 2006)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> K'naan should be heard by everyone.
> 
> EVERYONE!



quoted for absolute fucking truth


----------



## Itakuu (Aug 27, 2006)

i listenned to  dssing the industry its good but i prefer the serious jones one.

Serius Jones - Hip-hop

You guys should listen to it.


----------



## Gamabunta (Aug 27, 2006)

Serius Jones is a good artist. Check his battle Vs Murda Mook. Its a good battle, but is spoiled by mook's groupies shouting up in the background.


----------



## little nin (Sep 11, 2006)

see i found the thread finally!!!! this died  wtf man, hip hoppppppp lol, but i just finished watching jin vs. serious jones  was disapointing man, jin couldnt drop anything coz of the croud, so serious had a BIG advantage, but in the last battle he did tear jin up...


----------



## Gamabunta (Sep 11, 2006)

Watch Serius Jones V Murda Mook an you will see the crowd COMPLETELY jocking mook. Especially at the end.

Canibus is raw at "freestyling"


----------



## Perverse (Sep 11, 2006)

Serius Jones, is he good? I've heard hype but never actually heard him. What do you guys think?


----------



## little nin (Sep 11, 2006)

hes good to me, need to look if hes got any mixtapes or anything though, hes a real crowd pleaser, but to me too slow...

omg i havent listened to canibus for years!!! i remember i had a portable CD player then! that was year 8!!!!!  (now i would be classed as year 12)

----------------------

HAS ANYONE GOT SOME ARTISTS TO RECOMMEND FOR ME TO DOWNLOAD????? i just downloaded "Clinton Sparks - Smashtime Radio Pt.2 (Bootleg)-2006" lots of tracks lol, nice famous rappers lol.


----------



## Gamabunta (Sep 11, 2006)

I will be pimping Canibus - Rip the Jacker soon. Gotta educate these people to the rawness of canibus!


----------



## little nin (Sep 11, 2006)

^^^YESSSSSSSSSS lol

neway i like to download mixtapes great stuff on em, anyone else agree?


----------



## Perverse (Sep 12, 2006)

Serius Jones has one major mixtape called "King Me," its the only one I've ever seen. Who here listen's to Talib Kweli, his lyricism is fire.


----------



## delirium (Sep 12, 2006)

Thought I'd get back into this thread since it seems to be moving along again.

Canibus... enh... he CAN be dope, but sometimes he doesn't make any sense. Mostly because he tries to throw these big words out there but doesn't have anything to rhyme them with, so his next line becomes a non sequitor and is completely disconnected from the rest of the things he was trying to say. But when he's on top of his game with beats to back him up he's someone to look out for (Channel Zero for instance). He's crazy in battles too. His disses to LL ripped him a few new ones.

Talib is ill too. You'll find a few Blackstar fans here in the MD.


----------



## Perverse (Sep 12, 2006)

Black Star was ill man, that sh*t was mad. Mos Def has been off his game, especially in Black on Both Sides. Any of y'all listen to Little Brother, they're flow is ill and their beats are kinda old-school soul type beats. _The Minstrel Show_ was slept on, it was one of the best albums of 2005.


----------



## Niabingi (Sep 12, 2006)

Yeah I cant agree with the whole blak on both sides was off, that has to be a mistake or mistype or something. That album was pure quality ieverything about it was spot on.


----------



## Perverse (Sep 12, 2006)

Yeah my bad, I meant the New Danger. 9th Wonder is a mad producer.


----------



## Gamabunta (Sep 12, 2006)

"Im the shot clock,
Way above the game"

Mos Def is raw. Talib is good. Blackstar is just awesomeness. It reminds me of Binary star - masters of the universe.

Anywho i will get to uploading canibus' rawest album (im a big bis fan). I however can accept that canibus goes off on a tangent quite a lot. If he had stayed more on point he would have been more succesful. He is mad at diss tracks, i fully agree he ripped LL Cool J a new shit hole. But you have too look at whose career has done better.

Canibus was surrounded with hype when he first came out, but didnt come up to expectations. Due to that its lead to he being slept on quite a lot. Rip The Jacker and Mic Club The curriculum are his best albums IMO. He has a lot of raw freestyles as well.

On another note, MF Doom actually is more of a chat complete random bollocks in a track rapper than Canibus. Although canibus goes off on a tangent what he says on that tangent makes logical sense. MF Doom just.... doesnt lol.


----------



## Perverse (Sep 12, 2006)

Yeah, MF Doom is like the randomest rapper, but his lyricism is off the hook. I gots to go, catch you later.


----------



## Gamabunta (Sep 12, 2006)

Adios muchachos. 

Im not the biggest MF Doom fan. I dont like his lyrics an his voice annoys me A LOT. But thats just my personal preference


----------



## delirium (Sep 12, 2006)

I don't think it's that he's random, just hard to understand sometimes. He follows the same suit of Wu-Tang and condenses his rhymes to where he tries ot convey a full idea in 4 lines. Plus, he makes really obscure pop culture references. But he's usually within line.

For instance the song Red & Gold. It's a song based on the slang phrase: "Know what time it is." The main point of the song is that there are certain times when you gotta know what time it is, or else it's "wig-twistin season" for ya. The irst few lines show this quite well:

_I remember when, last past November when
Clown kid got pounded in with the Timberland
They left him trembling, he was not remembering:
Never tuck your denim in just to floss an emblem_

He's talking about, if you floss too much, you get robbed where he's from. Don't over do it, or you better know what time it is.

There are instances though that he deviates from that main point, but still keeps the whole theme of time. He says "Two bottles of Dom got his hands filled/ And so goes the days of our lives as the hourglass sand spill.." And of course you have the title "Red & Gold" for the season of Autumn, a certain time of the year, where the change from green to "Red & Gold."

That's just one song we're talking about. We could break down a lot of his songs, like "Bloody Chain" under his Viktor Vaughn moniker. This song is a story about karma. In the story Vik steals this cats chain. Later on sometime he gives this chain to his girl, who on her way home gets stabbed for the same exact chain.

So this cat can definitely keep in line. Madvillain is the exception though since that album was made in the spirit of the freestyle. They aren't PURE freestyles (except for the beats), but made in the moment. And yes.. I am a fan.


----------



## LayZ (Sep 13, 2006)

Del Earium said:
			
		

> Talib is ill too. You'll find a few Blackstar fans here in the MD.



I'm an avid Blackstar fan, favourite tracks are "What it Is", "Respirtation", and "Bright As the Stars". I'm like every other Blackstar fan, you know fiendin' for another album. But I settle for Eardrum whenever it comes out, hopefully in a couple of weeks.

About Doom, I guess I can't follow him sometimes, so he sounds kind of random to me.  But I do like "Strange Ways" and "Let Me Watch".

Oh I just heard Game Theory by The Roots, just wondering on yall's thoughts on it.


----------



## Slug (Sep 13, 2006)

i hate to be a shameless self promoter, but y'all should check out my mac lethal pimp... this guy is insane with lyrics, and will make you laugh your ass off and smile at his wittyness

ff topic..... is it just me or do different areas have different styles of flow? like its sounds to me that the midwest has a particular style and flow, and the west coast is more laid back in their flow... i duno, ive been listening to alot of midwest guys, and their flow all kinda sound similar in a way


----------



## Arty (Sep 13, 2006)

I love Black Star but there's one thing that makes me angry about it that is nowhere to be found on either Talib's solo work or Black on Both Sides

It's the heavy ass bass in every beat. I never noticed it on headphones but whenever I try to spin it in the car I got the speakers rattlin' because of the overdone bass. 

Kind of turns off some people when I try to get them into Mos Def


----------



## Vince Johnson (Sep 13, 2006)

canibus is the most random tecc geek rapper i ever heard


----------



## Perverse (Sep 13, 2006)

@sage: Definitely. East Coast cats are generally the most lyrical, West Coast are more laid back, while the Dirty South rappers have their unique down south slangin. I don't know much about the Midwest other than Kanye and Common.


----------



## Slug (Sep 13, 2006)

your seriously missing out if you havent heard midwest, check out the pimp i just sent out. tell me if your not on the list and ill pm it to you.. 

although i would have to disagree with you about east coast being most lyrical, my opinion is midwest on that..


----------



## Perverse (Sep 13, 2006)

Apart from Twista and Eminem, who else is lyrical?


----------



## Slug (Sep 13, 2006)

first off, the entire ryhmesayers crew (mind you, thats like 10 different artists). kayne west, common, lupe fiasco, ecid


----------



## Perverse (Sep 13, 2006)

Kanye isn't THAT lyrical. He's good but not great. I guess it's the volume of rappers from NYC that really stands out.


----------



## Slug (Sep 13, 2006)

have you heard any of the other artists though? if you havent, i highly suggest you check them out... or just wait a few more days, and ill have a boat load of win for you


----------



## Perverse (Sep 13, 2006)

Nah, I ain't got them. Any cats from NYC that you like?


----------



## delirium (Sep 13, 2006)

I think that's what makes regional Hiphop dope... or even just Hiphop in general. Everyone's got their own take on it and so you get not only different styles of flow, but you get different styles fo beats and different slang. It's all good.

Don't front on the west coast. We bring some flavor with the Quannom Collective, Hiero (Del, Pep, Souls of Mishievious, Casual), Living Legends, Freestyle Fellowship (or at least when they were still together, but they put solo work in). There's some real lyrical cats out here. And if we're talking flow, check out early Fellowship and Hiero, them cats invented certain styles and also brought Freestyling to whole new level.


----------



## Slug (Sep 13, 2006)

not nyc, but more east coast, i dont know where everyone is from...
sage francis, doom, adeem, nas, talib and mos def.

if you could hook me up with some good east coast stuff... it'd be awesome


----------



## Perverse (Sep 13, 2006)

Will do man, but not right now. My internet speed has been slowed because I download too much .


----------



## Slug (Sep 13, 2006)

thats chill man... 3 more posts... and then i have to do my carpet bomb pimp for having 500 posts... so i might be gone for a while


----------



## Perverse (Sep 13, 2006)

I see. Uh, OK, as far as East Coast artists go these are my favourites:

Jadakiss
Hell Rell
Cam'ron
Erick Sermon (you might know him from EPMD)
Fabolous
Ghostface Killah (from Wu Tang)
J.R. Writer
Joe Budden
Papoose
Sheek Louch
Styles P


----------



## delirium (Sep 13, 2006)

Not a Saigon fan?


----------



## Perverse (Sep 13, 2006)

I have a few of his mixtapes, but I don't like him that much. He's definitely a great lyricist though. Papoose and MF Doom are my favourite lyrical rapper though.


----------



## Niabingi (Sep 13, 2006)

I have never been so keen on papoose the guy just does not do it for me I find his flow very annoying and I dont think he is as lyrically amazing as people make him out to be.


----------



## Gamabunta (Sep 13, 2006)

Fuck a papoose. The "saviour of hip-hop" my ass. Sorry i just see him as a wanna be cassidy. Dude has some nice lyrics, but he is nothing new. He is just allllll hype.

I dont like kanye. Dudes first album was dope dont get me wrong. But he has a FUCKING big head.

Lyrically amazing list:
Chino XL
Canibus (Poet Laureatte 2)
Imm Tech (Industrial Revolution)
Atmosphere
Apathy (His chess board freestyle is raaaw)
Big Daddy Kane (His old school punchlines are better than most of todays)
Binary star (pick a song, any song)
Royce Da 5'9 (Listen to the 12 min freestyle with eminem. He kills eminem on that tune)
Nas (I gave you power, is best topical song alive)
Jay-Z (Devils, for those of you who havent heard, listen to it)
Kruwl aKa Isodope (Yea i plugged myself, but thats cos ive done tunes even i think the lyrics kick ass)

Im sure theres a few more but atm its all i can think of.


----------



## Sid (Sep 13, 2006)

10 more minutes till I have Lupe Fiasco's album =]


----------



## jkingler (Sep 13, 2006)

> Chino XL


Haven't heard him, but need to.


> Canibus (Poet Laureatte 2)


Yes.


> Imm Tech (Industrial Revolution)


Yes.


> Atmosphere


I need to spin him some more. It's been a loooong time.


> Apathy (His chess board freestyle is raaaw)


Never heard him. Or heard of him. :S


> Big Daddy Kane (His old school punchlines are better than most of todays)


YES! 


> Binary star (pick a song, any song)


Need to spin that, still, but its constituents are tight for sure.


> Royce Da 5'9 (Listen to the 12 min freestyle with eminem. He kills eminem on that tune)


Need to hear more of his solo stuff to reach a verdict on his overall skill.


> Nas (I gave you power, is best topical song alive)


Not the best topical song ever, I wouldn't say, but definitely very damn good and important. Also, Nas used to be the shit, and he's fallen off a bit, but is still way sicker than 100% of the mainstream 99% of the time.


> Jay-Z (Devils, for those of you who havent heard, listen to it)


Jay-Z is tight, but he mostly makes garbage raps about nothing, at least in terms of his singles. I haven't spun any of his records in a long time, though, so I am sure I am missing out on lots of decent album tracks.


> Kruwl aKa Isodope (Yea i plugged myself, but thats cos ive done tunes even i think the lyrics kick ass)


----------



## Crowe (Sep 13, 2006)

No one here who have heard Mekano - Double Cream? Mekano is a swedish producer, really, really talented.


----------



## jkingler (Sep 13, 2006)

Nope. Never heard of Mekano.


----------



## Gamabunta (Sep 13, 2006)

Resonable doubt was def the best thing Jigga has done for a while. I liked the black album as well. That shit was just dooope. Lucifer was a coo song.

A lot of people underestimate Jay-Z as he is more commercialised. But if you listen to some of his tunes there is a topic he is spitting about. An at times he pulls it off very well. Week ago is an awesome story about his bredrin betraying him.

I would agree with Nas falling off. A lot of peeps didnt like streets disciple, but i thought there were a few dope tunes on there for sure. Lately Road to Zion was something nas ripped to shreds.

I took me a while to get into atmosphere. But he is deep an his lyrics are so profound on sooooo many levels. Infact

*plugs in 20 gb mp3*

I need to listen to some dopeness i aint heard in ages. One of the problems with a big mp3 is a overlook a lot of good songs.

Apathy has both dope multies and lyrics. He is a more commercial side to hip-hop. But he holds it down!

I will try to put a compilation of the best freestyles onto a less than 100MB file. As ive heard some doooope ones. Ive got 3 CD's of just dope freestyles.


----------



## Crowe (Sep 13, 2006)

Haha, just found a local rapper on youtube. Rico Won, he's really talented as well. My school is like 100-200m away from the train station in the beginning of the video.

I might pimp mekano when there are less pimping around.


----------



## Gamabunta (Sep 13, 2006)

Thats a bangin tune. I love some european Hip-Hop as im actually polish. I saw a polish rap video an i was like

"YO THIS IS SOME GANGSTER SHIT!"

The beat is live an i can vibe to this. This dudes dope. Pimp some of his shit or else....

Rico Won check that GANGSTA SHIT!


----------



## Crowe (Sep 13, 2006)

I love the guy who does the second verse, the guy with the samurai sword, he's voice fits the beat perfectly. Really sweet beat.


----------



## jkingler (Sep 13, 2006)

Yeah. Second verse ripped it. Tight voice, tight flow. But the dude from the third verse seems like he'd be dope as a jokester type emcee.  And the guy with the bass voice around 2:40 is tight, too. Great rhythm and rhyme there. 4:30, 4:45, amd 5:45 are also sick--great presence.


----------



## Gamabunta (Sep 13, 2006)

Its so weird listening to something in a different language, then realising you understand what they are saying.

The jist of it is that they are representing their hoods. An they will FUCK YOU UP if you get in their way lol. Its quite commercial, but when im walkin on my way home an its dark i pump this tune as its such a raw song.


----------



## olaf (Sep 13, 2006)

I heard about that video. Longest polish music video blah blah. Maybe I'll remember the name of the band


----------



## Gamabunta (Sep 13, 2006)

I swear my PC hates me. Im 5 mins from downloading the JMT album kindly provided by Zen an it suddenly my PC decides its time for updates, an gives me 4 mins before it restarts!


----------



## olaf (Sep 13, 2006)

ppl don't sweat. I'm from Poland so there is a big chance that there is their ablum on polish net.


----------



## olaf (Sep 13, 2006)

If anyone cares I found out everything about that 11min video.

It's the longest polish video (as I said before) featuring 26 MC's from Warsav. The band that invited them is called *Bez Cenzury* (No censorship) and track is called *Reprezentuje siebie* (I represent myself)
If anyone wants I can pass some links to their first (and only one) album.


----------



## Gamabunta (Sep 13, 2006)

Your from Poland?! coool. What part of poland? 

My parents are both from poland but i was born in england.

I would like the link to their one an only album.


----------



## jkingler (Sep 13, 2006)

Yeah, Olaf. I'd be interested in that. A large chunk of me has Lithuanian blood flowing through it (since, you know, the Lith, the Limey, and the Comanche blood don't get along so well ), and Polish hip-hop seems to resonate well.


----------



## olaf (Sep 13, 2006)

During school I live in Krakow, in the summer I go back to my home town Gorlice (it's like half an hour from Slovakia bordderline). So I live on South :|

If you want some good Polish hiphop look at this
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed

And I'll pass you the links right away


----------



## Gamabunta (Sep 13, 2006)

Awesomeness, thanks. My mums from krakow an my dad is from katowice. I visit Poland as much as i can cos i fucking love the country. I used to go to polish school in twyford but stopped due to being forced to play rugby. So instead of learning new words i learned how to smoush peoples faces into the dirt. I understand it fluently but my speaking suffers.


----------



## Sid (Sep 13, 2006)

I sent Lupe's album to everybody who posted on the last 5 pages of this thread.

If anyone else wants it, request a forward of the PM.


----------



## olaf (Sep 13, 2006)

thanks Sid, even though I don't have slightest idea who is lupe. But that doesn't matter, thanks anyway.



> So instead of learning new words i learned how to smoush peoples faces into the dirt.


Good for you, instead of asking about the way to the nearest pharmacy U can always _smoush peoples faces into the dirt._
ciekawy jestem jak tam u ciebie z czytaniem po polsku.


----------



## Crowe (Sep 13, 2006)

Olaf said:
			
		

> thanks Sid, even though I don't have slightest idea who is lupe. But that doesn't matter, thanks anyway.


Where have you been living this past year? :0

Kurwa / cwel only polish words I remember. Used to know a lot of phrases and words, my best friend was polish.


----------



## Gamabunta (Sep 13, 2006)

Olaf said:
			
		

> thanks Sid, even though I don't have slightest idea who is lupe. But that doesn't matter, thanks anyway.
> 
> 
> Good for you, instead of asking about the way to the nearest pharmacy U can always _smoush peoples faces into the dirt._
> ciekawy jestem jak tam u ciebie z czytaniem po polsku.



My reading is pretty good. It takes me a little while, but i get there in the end. My spelling in polish is terrible though . My mum always chats 2 me in polish, i usually talk back in english.


----------



## Perverse (Sep 14, 2006)

Polish, huh? Cool. If you don't know who Lupe is, I recommend you read this:


----------



## Gamabunta (Sep 14, 2006)

A lot of people love lupe like they love papoose. I just havent been able to get into lupe that much.


----------



## Arty (Sep 14, 2006)

I have grown to hate the "Whip You With A Strap" beat on J Dilla's Donuts 

I have just heard it so much it sounds like nails on a chalk board and Ghostface used it and oh man fuck that beat


----------



## Crowe (Sep 14, 2006)

16 year old Tonedeff XD


----------



## Mukuro (Sep 14, 2006)

Is Lupe Fiasco that good? What kinds of things does he talk about in his music?

I like his sound and all that, but I'm a bit unsure about the depth in his lyrics. Can anyone give me a piece of their mind on him, please?


----------



## Gamabunta (Sep 14, 2006)

Im not a huge fan of Lupe either.

OH SHIT! How could i forget

Gang Starr!! Anyone else recognise the name? Gang Starr are just fuckin rawness.


----------



## Mukuro (Sep 14, 2006)

Yep. Guru and Dj Premier. I've heard little of their work since I never grew up listening to them. From what I understand they are genius. Have you got anything on them, Chuck?


----------



## x_Zen_x (Sep 14, 2006)

Thanks Sid i'll check it out. Yeah Gang Starr is great Need to here more of his songs though.


----------



## Gamabunta (Sep 14, 2006)

Itachi Amaterasu said:
			
		

> Yep. Guru and Dj Premier. I've heard little of their work since I never grew up listening to them. From what I understand they are genius. Have you got anything on them, Chuck?



I gots 7 of their albums. Including their latest work. Only two words describe them.

Fucking.Raw.


----------



## Sid (Sep 14, 2006)

Itachi Amaterasu said:
			
		

> Is Lupe Fiasco that good? What kinds of things does he talk about in his music?
> 
> I like his sound and all that, but I'm a bit unsure about the depth in his lyrics. Can anyone give me a piece of their mind on him, please?



He's not that great, to be honest. But he's bringing some good hip-hop into the mainstream.

I think people just hyped him up too much because of _Kick, Push_


----------



## Mukuro (Sep 14, 2006)

Chuck.Norris said:
			
		

> I gots 7 of their albums. Including their latest work. Only two words describe them.
> 
> Fucking.Raw.


Are you up for uploading anything? 


			
				Sid said:
			
		

> He's not that great, to be honest. But he's bringing some good hip-hop into the mainstream.
> 
> I think people just hyped him up too much because of Kick, Push


Ah okay. Well, he is still young and I'm sure he'll mature. I'll download his stuff for now and probably buy his album later on. Has anyone uploaded it? Lol.


----------



## Gamabunta (Sep 14, 2006)

Word i will be uploading a lot of stuff once i finish getting ready to move into university. Im mad busy atm packing an shit... i fuckin HATE packing.

If you like your hippedy hop check out my mixtape . Links in the sig!


----------



## Sid (Sep 14, 2006)

Itachi Amaterasu said:
			
		

> Ah okay. Well, he is still young and I'm sure he'll mature. I'll download his stuff for now and probably buy his album later on. Has anyone uploaded it? Lol.



yeh, I'll forward the link to you.


----------



## jkingler (Sep 14, 2006)

Gang Starr is sick. Don't tell anyone, but Moment of Truth has been on my list of To-Pimps for my hip hop series for like 8 months now. XD

/way late on actually starting this series


----------



## mow (Sep 14, 2006)

any fans of Lifesavas? I just found _Spirits In Stone_ while sorting my cds and falling in love with it all over again. Vursatyl  is am awesome mc


----------



## x_Zen_x (Sep 14, 2006)

Anyone heard The Streets - Prangin out Remix  Big tunnee.
If you're not from the UK and don't know much about grime you won't know any of the artists. Skepta, Ghetto, DevilMan & more.


----------



## Gamabunta (Sep 14, 2006)

Only streets songs i really liked was "dry your eyes mate". I dont have much time for grime personally. Dont like the style. 

You could class dizzee rascal as grime.


----------



## Arty (Sep 14, 2006)

Hot damn! Ghostface and Doom are collaborating on an album!

The Mask was one of the only great songs on Dangerdoom so one full album of this would be just great


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Sep 14, 2006)

autistic-artistic said:
			
		

> The Mask was one of the only great songs on Dangerdoom so one full album of this would be just great



Crosshairs was the best, IMO.  

Better beats and the Sofa King/Space Ho's remix on Occult Hymn, were the best on that album.


----------



## Arty (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh, Madlib's remix of Space Ho's was fucking killer, yeah.

I'm thinking of doing a hip hop pimp but I can't decide if I want to pimp "Oh No - Exodus Into Unheard Rhythms" or "Jaylib - Champion Sound" oh man 

Edit: Actually Jaylib is probably the better album and the most appealing(the two greatest producers in the past 10 years collaborate on a rap album) so I'll send that one out next week or so whenever this pimp avalanche dies down.


----------



## Mukuro (Sep 14, 2006)

x_Zen_x said:
			
		

> Anyone heard The Streets - Prangin out Remix  Big tunnee.
> If you're not from the UK and don't know much about grime you won't know any of the artists. Skepta, Ghetto, DevilMan & more.


Yea, but I'm feeling the original much more than the remix. Video is quite choong as well.


----------



## delirium (Sep 14, 2006)

autistic-artistic said:
			
		

> Oh, Madlib's remix of Space Ho's was fucking killer, yeah.
> 
> I'm thinking of doing a hip hop pimp but I can't decide if I want to pimp "Oh No - Exodus Into Unheard Rhythms" or "Jaylib - Champion Sound" oh man
> 
> Edit: Actually Jaylib is probably the better album and the most appealing(the two greatest producers in the past 10 years collaborate on a rap album) so I'll send that one out next week or so whenever this pimp avalanche dies down.




*Votes for Oh No*


----------



## jkingler (Sep 14, 2006)

> Actually Jaylib is probably the better album and the most appealing(the two greatest producers in the past 10 years collaborate on a rap album) so I'll send that one out next week or so whenever this pimp avalanche dies down.


Sounds good to me. I look forward to it. ^^


----------



## Arty (Sep 14, 2006)

jkingler said:
			
		

> Sounds good to me. I look forward to it. ^^



The MCing on Madlib's part on some songs kind of takes some getting used to, especially if you're a Lord Quas fan, but it's a really killer album with some of the best beats you will ever hear.

As for Oh No, I'll have to pimp that sometime too.


----------



## Jink (Sep 14, 2006)

I'm looking forward to the Oh No album since I already have the Jaylib album (which is fuckin' killer btw >_>)


----------



## Arty (Sep 14, 2006)

Exodus Into Unheard Rhythms uses only samples from  and it gives it such a lush sound it's just great. Probably one of the best things Stones Throw has put out. 

I'll pimp them both when this avalanche dies down I promise

Edit: . He hits the nail on the head.


----------



## delirium (Sep 14, 2006)

lol, That's why I voted for the Oh No.

Jink: Thanks for those pimps. Those are the pimps I've been bumpin the most. I've been wanting that Vast Aire for a while. Have you heard his collab with Mighty Mi? I can't wait for the rest of that HN pimp (hopin for more Samurai Champloo).


----------



## CABLE (Sep 15, 2006)

They have the first "GhostDoom" track on this website.


----------



## Perverse (Sep 15, 2006)

Awwww shit. That Ghostface/MF Doom album is gonna be SICK!


----------



## Arty (Sep 15, 2006)

Outside of "Great Day", Curls probably has my favorite lyrics off Madvillainy.

"Never lied to ma when we said we found the moolah
Five-hundred something dollars laying right there in the street
Huh, now let's try and get something to eat
Then he turned four and started flowing to the poor
That's about when he first started going raw
Kept the 'dro in the drawer
A rhyming klepto who couldn't go up in the store no more
His life is like a folklore legend
Why you so stiff? you need to smoke more brethren"


----------



## delirium (Sep 15, 2006)

I really liked this verse from "Strange Ways"

"They pray four times a day, they pray five
Whose ways is strange when it's time to survive
Some will go of they own free will to die
Others take them with you when they blow sky high
What's the difference? All you get is lost children
While abortion shit up behind the desk it costs billions
To blast humans in half, into captured arms
Only one side is allowed to have bombs
It's like making a soldier drop his weapon
Shooting him, and telling him to get to steppin'
Obviously, they came to portion of his fortune
Sounds to me like that old robbery/extortion"


----------



## Gamabunta (Sep 15, 2006)

Gang Starr baby!

Damn i havent rotated his tunes for a while. Dude is mad raw.


----------



## Arty (Sep 15, 2006)

Fuck it, I'm gonna leave Oh No's album uploading tonight. 

I'll pimp it tomorrow because damn this album needs to be heard.

There are some of his rad tracks on his


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Sep 15, 2006)

SASUNARU<3 said:
			
		

> They have the first "GhostDoom" track on this website.



Amazing.  I love the beat and how the flow around Doom and than switch over to Ghost Face.  Can't wait till the album.


----------



## Sid (Sep 15, 2006)

Yeah, it's pretty sweet.

Ghostface's flow is a lot slower than what I'm used to of him. I like it though, it makes his voice sound better.


----------



## Arty (Sep 15, 2006)

Sid said:
			
		

> Yeah, it's pretty sweet.
> 
> Ghostface's flow is a lot slower than what I'm used to of him. I like it though, it makes his voice sound better.



His best songs are the slower ones actually(Big Girl, Nutmeg, etc)

I love Ghostface's MCing because he always sounds terrified. The sound of his voice makes it seem like someone is about to shove him into a giant blender.


----------



## Perverse (Sep 15, 2006)

Hey I just sent a pimp to everyone who posted on this page with 5 albums:

Feedback by Jurassic 5
Game Theory by the Roots
4:21 The Day After by Method Man
Idlewild by Outkast
Port of Miami by Rick Ross


----------



## delirium (Sep 15, 2006)

Thanks Sharingan. I've been wanting to hear that Idlewild for a minute.

4:21 and Game Theory are standouts. Method Man comes back stong from a disapointing last outing. And the Roots come once again reinvent their sound and bring Malik B back into the mix. Good pimps.


----------



## Perverse (Sep 15, 2006)

No probs man, that's what I do. I think I'll send out pimps each Tuesday when new albums are released. Until then, in case you haven't heard Mood Muzik 2 by Joe Budden, check it. It's basically an album disguised as a mixtape. I'll send it out now .


----------



## DragonSlayer (Sep 15, 2006)

Sharingan Eye, could you send me the link too?


----------



## Perverse (Sep 15, 2006)

Yeah, sending it now man .

EDIT: Sent, seriously check it, it's like the best mixtape of 2005.


----------



## delirium (Sep 15, 2006)

lol, album disguised as a mixtape. I like that idea. Most of these mixtape rappers put out better shit on mixtapes than they do on real albums anyway. I like Joe Budden though. I don't know if Big L will ever be topped off as the punchline king, but this cats got a few nice ones in him.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Sep 15, 2006)

Thanks. 

I have wanted to check out Jurassic 5 and I'll check out the other stuff too. Plus I used to like Outkast years ago.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Sep 16, 2006)

Thanks for the albums and the pimp, Sharingan Eye!

I'll drop a review on most of the albums by the end of the weekend or Monday.


----------



## Perverse (Sep 16, 2006)

No probs . Rep is appreciated.


----------



## delirium (Sep 16, 2006)

Do you have a fast connection? What about an hour of free time? Then why don't you go ahead and check  this documentary by Don Sikorski "Rap Sheet: Hip Hop and the Police" AKA Hiphop Cops. Here's a little synopsis on what documentary is about (from Movieweb):


*Spoiler*: __ 



Tyro documaker Don Sikorski has completed Rap Sheet: Hip-Hop and the Cops, which shows that law enforcement has been compiling secret dossiers on hundreds of hip-hop artists and execs for years, according to Variety.

The film features interviews with artists including Russell Simmons, Kanye West, Busta Rhymes, Ja Rule, Snoop Dogg and Damon Dash about the so-called hip-hop cops. There also are performances by Eminem, Fat Joe, Judakiss and Lloyd Banks of G-Unit, among others.

The documentary features NYPD surveillance footage obtained by Sikorski, who received his first break in researching the film when Miami police responded to a request he made through the Freedom of Information Act.

Other law-enforcement authorities involved in the surveillance activities include the FBI and LAPD, along with a nationwide task force set up the Drug Enforcement Agency, according to the film.

Authorities justify the surveillance by pointing to criminal activity and violence within the hip-hop community.

"I was amazed at the volume of intimate, private information that this national network of police had gathered. But the more I talked to artists and cops, the more I understood that this is a situation with few heroes and plenty of villains on both sides," Sikorski said.




Clickity Click, Shall we discuss this flick?


----------



## Perverse (Sep 16, 2006)

I have cable internet, but it's been slowed because I've downloaded too much. I'll bookmark the link though, thanks . Rep given.


----------



## x_Zen_x (Sep 16, 2006)

Chuck hit me up with some Gangstarr.


----------



## Gamabunta (Sep 16, 2006)

^^ i will do. but atm everything is in transit as im moving to uni. once i settle in i will pimp some gang starr dont you worry

3 sides to a story is a dope tune. Ending is class.


----------



## jkingler (Sep 16, 2006)

Which Gang Starr have you ULed?


----------



## Gamabunta (Sep 16, 2006)

Well... nothing atm. As i said my PC's are in transit atm. I have:

The Daily Operation
Full Clip: A decade of Gang Starr
Hard to Earn
Moment of Truth
No more Mr Niceguy
Step in the Arena
The Ownerz


----------



## Danchou (Sep 16, 2006)

I'm not really digging the Lupe Fiasco hype. He's got some nice tracks and beats, but a lot of his lyrics are pretty simple. Also, his delivery isn't that good.

It's as if he says a whole lot of nothing.


----------



## Crowe (Sep 16, 2006)

^ Kind of agree. Lupe is pretty overrated IMO, he's good and all but many people give him the "godlike" title which he hasn't earned yet.

Soul position though... Soul Position - Hand Me Downs Live


----------



## Niabingi (Sep 16, 2006)

I saw Lupe at a live show here in London at a small art club back in June and I have to say he was siiick! Maybe I enjoyed it that bit extra because it was free, but still he entered my top 3 in terms of live rap performances. I judge it purely on a rappers ability to rhyme live without any frills jus can they spit how near or far does it sound from the album version, diction etc etc... 
Lupe kicked some amazing acapella he was on point and hyped the audience to an insane amount. 

Other live hiphop acts i've seen:
Roots
Jay-Z
Eminem
Talib Kweli
Mos Def
Common
Missy Elliot (and yes I am very ashamed of that one)
Guru
Redman
Method man
and nuuuuuuf Uk MC's.

So to get near the top of that list is impressive.


----------



## O (Sep 16, 2006)

- Anything by MF Doom / Ghostface Killah / Danger Mouse / Any of their split projects. "Danger Doom" Being one of my favorites, and soon will the MF Doom/Ghostface Killah project as well.

 - J-Live - One of the most awesome, and most intelligent rapper I've ever heard. I'm still surprised he's still underground.

Other favorites include Deltron 3030 and Kool Keith / Dr. Octagon / Dr. Dooom (Same guy anyway, haha)


----------



## Perverse (Sep 16, 2006)

I've only ever seen Kanye live, and that was a mad concert.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 16, 2006)

pek the villain said:
			
		

> ^ Kind of agree. Lupe is pretty overrated IMO, he's good and all but many people give him the "godlike" title which he hasn't earned yet.
> 
> Soul position though... Soul Position - Hand Me Downs Live


I agree with you 100% on this subject. He good but no god, that's for sure.


----------



## x_Zen_x (Sep 16, 2006)

Anyone heard the Aesop Rock album 
'Compilations and Features'


----------



## Perverse (Sep 16, 2006)

No, is it any good? Pimp me if you have time. I haven't actually heard any Aesop Rock.


----------



## delirium (Sep 17, 2006)

White_Samurai said:
			
		

> - Anything by MF Doom / Ghostface Killah / Danger Mouse / Any of their split projects. "Danger Doom" Being one of my favorites, and soon will the MF Doom/Ghostface Killah project as well.
> 
> *- J-Live - One of the most awesome, and most intelligent rapper I've ever heard. I'm still surprised he's still underground.*
> 
> Other favorites include Deltron 3030 and Kool Keith / Dr. Octagon / Dr. Dooom (Same guy anyway, haha)



That'll be in the next Bible. The Hear After should have blown him up, but he chose to go with a weaker production crew (compared to previous albums) and it just didn't do too well. The lyrics were still on point (Listenin is off the hook), but the beats were kind of whack.


----------



## Perverse (Sep 17, 2006)

J-Live, huh? I heard of him, he's signed to Penalty Recordings I think, same label as the Beatnuts. Pimp me with his album, if possible.


----------



## Arty (Sep 17, 2006)

Live From Planet X By Doom is a really good show. He's got alot of energy and his Madvillainy set is fucking awesome


----------



## x_Zen_x (Sep 17, 2006)

Yeah Sharingan its a sweet album. I'll pimp it someother time can't be bothered right now.


----------



## CABLE (Sep 17, 2006)

autistic-artistic said:
			
		

> His best songs are the slower ones actually(Big Girl, Nutmeg, etc)
> 
> I love Ghostface's MCing because he always sounds terrified. The sound of his voice makes it seem like someone is about to shove him into a giant blender.



Best songs slower?  His fast paced, stream of consciousness style is what has made him such a powerful force in the hip hop community.  While I agree Big Girl and Nutmeg are good songs, they have a strong prevalent beat/background in them that really makes those songs.


----------



## Arty (Sep 18, 2006)

SASUNARU<3 said:
			
		

> Best songs slower?  His fast paced, stream of consciousness style is what has made him such a powerful force in the hip hop community.  While I agree Big Girl and Nutmeg are good songs, they have a strong prevalent beat/background in them that really makes those songs.



I know he's known for his fast powerful stuff, but yes, I was talking about his songs with incredibly lush beats that are slow. I'll take The Champ and Dogs of War any day but stuff like "Shakey Dog" and "Apollo Kids" are the best Ghost material in my opinion(and Ghost is probably my favorite MC)

His slower songs with big productions I guess is what I'm trying to say. His faster songs seem to have more bare bones beats(not that there's anything wrong with that)


----------



## Perverse (Sep 18, 2006)

Check Styles P, he's part of D-Block (Sheek Louch, Jadakiss, J-Hood and Styles P)in case y'all didn't know. The man's flow is sick.


----------



## Crowe (Sep 18, 2006)

Sage Francis - Escape Artist
Beat, flow and everything is totally off the charts. Video is really nice too, watch/listen to the whole thing


----------



## CABLE (Sep 18, 2006)

autistic-artistic said:
			
		

> I know he's known for his fast powerful stuff, but yes, I was talking about his songs with incredibly lush beats that are slow. I'll take The Champ and Dogs of War any day but stuff like "Shakey Dog" and "Apollo Kids" are the best Ghost material in my opinion(and Ghost is probably my favorite MC)
> 
> His slower songs with big productions I guess is what I'm trying to say. His faster songs seem to have more bare bones beats(not that there's anything wrong with that)



Sounds like you haven't heard all his stuff(I could be wrong), pick up Ironman, Pretty Toney Album, and Only Built 4 Cuban Linx to check out some of the other amazing Ghost tracks.  I feel that Pretty Toney has been grossly underrated, compared to Ironman, Supreme Clientele(which I found overrated), and Fishscale.


----------



## Arty (Sep 19, 2006)

SASUNARU<3 said:
			
		

> Sounds like you haven't heard all his stuff(I could be wrong), pick up Ironman, Pretty Toney Album, and Only Built 4 Cuban Linx to check out some of the other amazing Ghost tracks.  I feel that Pretty Toney has been grossly underrated, compared to Ironman, Supreme Clientele(which I found overrated), and Fishscale.



Whoa, Pretty Toney is good? I was going to buy it but everyone talked about how they hated it. Thanks, I'll give it a shot. 

Other than that, I've heard all of Ghost's stuff pretty much.


----------



## Perverse (Sep 19, 2006)

Ghost is aight, not one of my faves. The only guy from Wu Tang I like is Method Man.


----------



## x_Zen_x (Sep 19, 2006)

I like them both
Downloaded Methods new album the other day.

Anyone got Ludacris's new album ?


----------



## Crowe (Sep 19, 2006)

No love for 2pac here? Been re-listening to his stuff lately, while he was a hypocrite he still said some really smart shit.


----------



## delirium (Sep 19, 2006)

Pretty Toney is definitely a solid album. There's a few radio fillers, but that's being on a major for you.

Favorite Wu-Tang member... The Genius. Em called himself the modern day Shakespear, but if anything, that's the GZA man.

2Pac, a hypocrite? How so?


----------



## ~Shin~ (Sep 19, 2006)

The Game is the shit
If you haven't listened to his 300 bars or 120 bars u should 
it's hard core


----------



## Arty (Sep 19, 2006)

Ahahaha Oh No's real name is Michael Jackson


----------



## x_Zen_x (Sep 19, 2006)

Lets just say ALL of Wu-tang is the shit.

I'm gonna steal all my cousins albums... putting it all on my usb aha..
never even fought of it.


----------



## Crowe (Sep 19, 2006)

GZA is awesome, Legend of the Liquid Sword <3


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Sep 19, 2006)

I loved all the Wu-Tang members they worked perfectly.  Method Man's 4:21 was pretty weak and I felt he did a better job in Wu Tang/Or with Redman than this solo album of his.  

Could someone pimp me Liquid Swords by GZA, GZA is great and I love the album cover.


----------



## CABLE (Sep 19, 2006)

Sharingan Eye said:
			
		

> Ghost is aight, not one of my faves. The only guy from Wu Tang I like is Method Man.



Sorry if I offend you, but, HAVE YOU NO TASTE MAN?

Besides Wu being one of the greatest hip-hop groups of all time, at least 6 of the 9 members have gone off to super successful and critically acclaimed solo careers, making a name for themselves outside of Wu.  If you think Meth is the only guy from Wu who's good, you really need to check out some other stuff.  Raekwon, Ghostface, ODB, GZA, and RZA are all amazing emcees that no one should miss out on.  And if you really don't care, I atleast beg you to try GZA - Liquid Swords, before you say Meth is the only Wu member you like.


----------



## CABLE (Sep 19, 2006)

Sorry for the dp, but......



			
				Hokage Naruto said:
			
		

> I loved all the Wu-Tang members they worked perfectly.  Method Man's 4:21 was pretty weak and I felt he did a better job in Wu Tang/Or with Redman than this solo album of his.
> 
> Could someone pimp me Liquid Swords by GZA, GZA is great and I love the album cover.



4:21 weak?  It's a vast improvement from his last 2 albums, Tical 2000 and Tical: The Prequel.  4:21 is believe it or not, a much less materialistic Meth as seen in his previous work.  And in my opinion a solid album only second to Tical.  Perhaps you just aren't feeling his style.  As for Liquid Swords, it being one of my favorite albums of all time, I'd pimp it to you, but my comp has been mad slow lately so I figure someone will up it for you before I can.  If not though, pm me or sumfin.


----------



## delirium (Sep 19, 2006)

Naw, Sharingan knows his Hophop. He just pimped Souls of Mischief's 93' Til Infinity. That album stayed on my main rotation all throughout high school. He just so happened to not have an ear for one of the illest Hiphop crews to ever come together. Oh well, can't win 'em all.

Agreed on the 4:21 though. That album was a few steps up after backtrackin on The Prequel. I think that was his only bad album actually. Tical 2000 had a special glow to it after a nice fat bone.

I'll hit you with Liquid Swords, Hokage.. and anyone else who wants it.

EDIT: Sharingan, didn't anyone get you with that J-Live? If not, since I got my CD collection out, I can get you with it first two.


----------



## Sid (Sep 20, 2006)

I like Method's voice and flow, but I think his solo work is all pretty weak


----------



## jkingler (Sep 20, 2006)

OK. I'll try out Liquid Swords again. I have always acknowledged that it is praiseworthy--I've just never liked it. But as I said, I'll try it again. :S


----------



## Arty (Sep 20, 2006)

It's a very very good album but it's not a typical album beat wise. The beats are really light and sometimes bare bones and you don't get that lush sound with most Wu Tang projects.

But I got used to it pretty fast.


----------



## jkingler (Sep 20, 2006)

I love bare bones beats, when they are done right with the right flow over them. 

Also, I love Wu. Meth and ODB and RZA and Ghostface, among others, are awesome. 

Liquid Swords just bored me, I guess, the first 8 or so times I heard it. I enjoyed reading it more than hearing it. But like I said, giving it another chance. XD


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Sep 20, 2006)

Does anyone know what songs, I should look for on Liquid Swords? 

Does anyone have a rip Mp3 of the Doom and Ghostface new song?  Thanks.


----------



## CABLE (Sep 20, 2006)

Bored?  Personally I find GZA to be the most interesting Wu-Tang member lyrically.  His flow is jsut incredible and his voice.  DJ Muggs vs GZA aka Grandmasters, is one album you don't want to miss.  Muggs's(Cypress Hill) amazing beats compliment GZA's untouchable flow.

HN, I'd try to get the whole album as it's got no filler shit, but if you're just wanting to get a taste, the key tracks are "Liquid Swords", "4th Chamber", "Duel of the Iron Mic", and "Shadowboxin".


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Sep 20, 2006)

Hell you uploaded it just as I started downloading it from another site. So what are some good albums to check out???? Thats what i want to ask.


----------



## CABLE (Sep 20, 2006)

Name some groups/artists you're into and I can more than likely help you out.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Sep 20, 2006)

well i like to try stuff out, thats how i found some of my favorite artists. Just hook me up with some stuff man. I'll try almost anything.(except for G-Unit, G-Unit members solo albums. cept young buck., most crunk artists, and jibbs)


----------



## delirium (Sep 20, 2006)

If you like some laid back stuff, check out some Sound Providers, early stuff when they still had an emcee. Their latest it mostly a jazzy instrumental album with a few guest emcee appearances.

We all know Dangermouse from his mash up of Jay-Z and the Beatle's White Album and his collab with DOOM and AS. But he also did an album with an emcee named Jemini and it most definitely worth a listen. The tone of his voice reminds me of Sadat X (Brand Nubians), but he has more of a double time flow.

I remember you saying you liked Bone Thugs. If you like fast raps, Busdriver is someone to check out too.

I'd also say that the new Roots album is near classic if not.


----------



## CABLE (Sep 20, 2006)

KRS-One by KRS-One


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Sep 20, 2006)

Alright I'll check these albums out. Thnx for the album recommendations. Im going to be sure to check them out.


----------



## Arty (Sep 20, 2006)

Hokage Naruto said:
			
		

> Does anyone know what songs, I should look for on Liquid Swords?



BIBLE (Basic Instructions Before Leaving Earth is my favorite.


----------



## CABLE (Sep 21, 2006)

autistic-artistic said:
			
		

> BIBLE (Basic Instructions Before Leaving Earth is my favorite.



It's a good track, but feels very out of place in Liquid Swords.  Not just because it's Killah Priest, but the rhythm and flow of the song constrast the gritty, raw feeling of the album.  I really don't know why that track was even put on the album except for getting Priest's name out there.  

However, you would really take BIBLE over 4th Chamber and Liquid Swords?


----------



## delirium (Sep 21, 2006)

I kind of like it being on there. But it pretty much was to get Priest's name out there. I'd take Duel of the Iron Mic over all of those tracks though.


----------



## Arty (Sep 21, 2006)

SASUNARU<3 said:
			
		

> It's a good track, but feels very out of place in Liquid Swords.  Not just because it's Killah Priest, but the rhythm and flow of the song constrast the gritty, raw feeling of the album.  I really don't know why that track was even put on the album except for getting Priest's name out there.
> 
> However, you would really take BIBLE over 4th Chamber and Liquid Swords?



I mean beat wise, I was sure he posted about how it's more fun to read than it is to listen to, but I guess that was joe. 

Writing wise I would have to say Liquid Swords, yes.

This combined with the fact that I've listened to the album so much in the past 5 years that BIBLE is one of the only tracks that hasn't gotten old to me just makes me love it more. I don't know what it is, but that song just clicks with me. Everything about it.

It's odd but B.I.B.L.E is probably one of my favorite hip hop tracks.


----------



## delirium (Sep 21, 2006)

Hmm.. I guess no one cares about the Hiphop Cops. I thought it was at least semi-important.








































































THE FEDS KNOW WHO SHOT 2PAC AND BIGGIE...... AND THEY'RE NOT DOING ANYTHING ABOUT IT!!! FUCKED UP SYSTEM!


----------



## Perverse (Sep 22, 2006)

Hey, I'ma download it next month, when my internet returns to normal speed. Until then, you'll have to wait.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Sep 22, 2006)

Just to ask does anybody notice that lupe hasnt mastered breath control yet???????? Because on alot of trax you can hear him taking breaths. Kind of like huuuuuuuu, *raps for a minute* huuuuuuu.


----------



## OMG19 (Sep 22, 2006)

What's up Everybody, I'm new to this and don't really know what's going on in this thread, but I'm a Old School Rap/hip-hop fan. I enjoy other music too but not rock. Just can't stand punk rock. I don't really like the new rappers. The rappers I like are rappers like 2-Pac, Snoop, Too Short, and Jay-Z. The only new rapper that I think is on top right now, is 50 Cent. But if Pac was still alive, he'd still be on top of the game. This is just my opinion and if you don't like it, tell me your opinion.


----------



## Perverse (Sep 23, 2006)

50 is gay. I'm done.


----------



## Tristis (Sep 23, 2006)

50 Cent is whack as fuck and I could rip his ass to shreds easily in a freestyle battle.


----------



## Perverse (Sep 23, 2006)

Well that's going a bit far, but in my opinion G-Unit are gay and D-Block are the shit.


----------



## delirium (Sep 23, 2006)

Y'know, Tristis just might be able to. No joke. Dude got skills on the mic.

OMG19, you'll catch flack for speakin Fiddy's name too loudy around here (more fans of the underground scene lurkin) but I'm with you on that Too Short and Jay-Z. I haven't seen his name (Jay) around the MD too much or know how cats feel about him. And I know how he's as mainstream as the Nile... but respect due. He's top tier both flow wise, lyrically, topically, beat choice. He's ill.

TO keep this thread going.. Any Scienz of Life fans? I've been waiting for the pimps around here to die down a bit 'till I spread their latest around. But then if cats are already familiar, then there'd also be no point.


----------



## CABLE (Sep 23, 2006)

OMG19 said:
			
		

> What's up Everybody, I'm new to this and don't really know what's going on in this thread, but I'm a Old School Rap/hip-hop fan. I enjoy other music too but not rock. Just can't stand punk rock. I don't really like the new rappers. The rappers I like are rappers like 2-Pac, Snoop, Too Short, and Jay-Z. The only new rapper that I think is on top right now, is 50 Cent. But if Pac was still alive, he'd still be on top of the game. This is just my opinion and if you don't like it, tell me your opinion.



I'm not hating on you or anything, but this is the intelligent Hip-Hop/Rap Discussion.


----------



## Sid (Sep 23, 2006)

Del Earium said:
			
		

> but I'm with you on that Too Short and Jay-Z. I haven't seen his name (Jay) around the MD too much or know how cats feel about him. And I know how he's as mainstream as the Nile... but respect due. He's top tier both flow wise, lyrically, topically, beat choice. He's ill.



I don't really like him. I've never been able to enjoy his voice and flow. His lyrics and beats are usually alright though.


----------



## Perverse (Sep 23, 2006)

He's bitten so much off of guys who came before him. There's this track called "He's A Biter" by Cam'ron. Listen to it, it's like 9 minutes of copied material, and Cam compares it with the old stuff. The stuff he copied from Biggie alone is like 5 minutes.


----------



## delirium (Sep 23, 2006)

Honestly, I'm tired of cats saying Jay bites rhymes when EVERYONE in Hiphop makes references to old rhymes. In fact it's done in every medium of art & entertainment and meant to be seen as a praise. But whatever.

Edan.. soon to be emcee/producer/dj god. The day is gone of Vanilla Ice's.


----------



## CABLE (Sep 24, 2006)

Could someone up this song by Cam?  I'd like to see what this whole "biter" thing's about.


----------



## delirium (Sep 24, 2006)

Here's a  I don't know if it's the same one as Cam's, but it does the same thing with putting song after song.


----------



## Perverse (Sep 24, 2006)

Nice Del. Speaking of Del, you like Hieroglyphics?


----------



## delirium (Sep 24, 2006)

"It's not a wonrg thing, to be addicted to the mic like a herone fiend.." 

Yeah, most definitely. I mentioned them in the "Convo" thread when you asked if I liked any west coast emcess. But the way that thread moves, it's probably a few pages back by now. I saw them a few years back at a rave. Pharoah Monch was there too so it was pretty tight. Minus Deltron, Future Development's my favorite Del album. 

What kind of emcees go out to Sydney to put on shows?

BTW.. nice Ray Allen sig. Dude's my favorite player next to Kidd.


----------



## Perverse (Sep 24, 2006)

Yeah, Ray's my favourite. Well, I saw Kanye in April. Next month Jay-Z, Rihanna and Ne-Yo are all performing at one concert, but it's sold out .


----------



## Viciousness (Sep 24, 2006)

Del Earium said:
			
		

> Honestly, I'm tired of cats saying Jay bites rhymes when EVERYONE in Hiphop makes references to old rhymes.



But Jay-Z does alot more of it than 90% of artists at least. He has like 2 pages worth of bitten material from Biggie alone. He may have repeated every line from Biggies 2 albums over the course of his 10 albums. Thats fine and all since thats his boy and most people would catch these lines. But its when he starts taking lyrics from lesser known artists or verses that no one would recognize that he gets sketchy.
I mean he's ripped everyone from BG to former enemy Nas.

Still Jay-Z is incredibly talented, and a great hustler. As he said, if lyrics sold lyrically he'd be talib kweli. He has the talent as is apparent from reasonable doubt. But he dumbed down his lyrics to make the most profit and take over the rap industry. He wanted Money, Power, and Respect, as cliche as it sounds, and he has amassed all of those in large quantities. Power to him.

Oh and here's Cam's version of the track (he found it down south as he said, it had been out for a while here, he just adlibbed it..but he's funny and cocky as hell so Its a good thing, also this isnt nearly everything Jigga's bitten but hey): Link removed

Also Cam did bite alot of lyrics, but almost all of those were from one freestyled diss track aimed at Nas years back, which is real funny but also lazy.


----------



## CABLE (Sep 24, 2006)

Del Earium said:
			
		

> Here's a  I don't know if it's the same one as Cam's, but it does the same thing with putting song after song.



Hmmm, from that song, I mean alot of artists take little bits other rappers, but thats a bit too much.  Bad move by Jay-Z. But really, event though he looks bad to the rap community, I'm sure with all his fortune, he couldn't really care anymore.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Sep 24, 2006)

I know this was probably brought up, but im too lazy to look through all the pages. But what do ya'll think of method man???? Lately i've started getting into his music. Real good rapper, i need to put more of his shit on my mp. First i heard say, from the new album an then i started checkin out all the shit of his that i could find. Sad i slept on him for so long.


----------



## CABLE (Sep 24, 2006)

Get Blackout! by Method Man & Redman
Tical by Meth
Enter the 36 Chambers and Wu-Tang Forever.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Sep 24, 2006)

Aight man. Im going to get on that right now. I love listenin to this dude now. Also just to ask, did anybody else think that when Meth's album was pronounced tickle when they first saw it??? because that's what i thought.


----------



## LeToya Keys (Sep 24, 2006)

Hip-Hop has definitely been apart of my life ever since I was a child I'm talkin about growing up and listening to good hip hop like tupac,nas,eryka badu and so many more I can't name right now.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Sep 24, 2006)

Wow...............alaska


----------



## delirium (Sep 24, 2006)

@Lethaface: lol, That's funny dude, "tickel"? But then again, I knew what 'tical' was from listening to 36 Chambers. The only thing I'd stay away from Meth related would be "The Prequel." Avoid that like the plague son. And as I've also said before, his albums have a special glow after a nice fatty. So if you got it, light it.

@LeToya: Welcome to the MD. Why's my wifey in your avatar and sig though? 

Do you have a favorite Hiphop artist or group? Or maybe a recommendation to some cats we might not know like some local artists from Alaska?


----------



## LeToya Keys (Sep 24, 2006)

I would say favorite artists are alicia keys,aaliyah,mary J Blige and LeToya my favorite groups are TLC,playa,Xscape,and SWV,


----------



## Perverse (Sep 25, 2006)

LeToya is OK I ain't a big fan. Check Marques Houston, he's my fave R&B artist out there.

@LeathaFace: I need some Wu, Meth and Red, I ain't got shit except 4:21.


----------



## x_Zen_x (Sep 25, 2006)

I only like 1 Marques Houston song that is Clubbin

Anyone like Canibal OX ? they're goooooooooooooooooooooooooood


----------



## delirium (Sep 25, 2006)

Truuuuuuuue. Actually, I'm just a big Vast Aire fan. But Vodul is nice with his too. El-P put a nice sound together for Cold Vein though. ATOM.. Yes. Battle for Asgard.. Yes. I like the way C-Rayz rhymes too.


----------



## CABLE (Sep 25, 2006)

Sharingan Eye said:
			
		

> LeToya is OK I ain't a big fan. Check Marques Houston, he's my fave R&B artist out there.
> 
> @LeathaFace: I need some Wu, Meth and Red, I ain't got shit except 4:21.



Recommendations?  The best of Wu and it's solo albums are 

Enter The 36 Chambers
Wu-Tang Forever
Liquid Swords - GZA
Ironman - Ghost
Tical - Meth
Only Built 4 Cuban Linx - Rae

and for Redman, I strongly recommend his collab album with Meth, Blackout! as well as his solo album Malpractice.

When you pick that stuff up, i got plenty more recs.


----------



## Perverse (Sep 26, 2006)

Appreciate the advice, man. Rep given. Is ODB any good? I'll pimp the regulars on this thread with the new Luda album.


----------



## delirium (Sep 26, 2006)

ODB has always been one of my favorite Wu members. A lot of cats usually think his lyrics are shite (i think he's just a lot more simpler than the other clan members), but one thing all ODB fans can agree on... Dude has presence like the Great Wall and mad charisma to boot.

I think if you really try and listen to what he's saying though, he's one of the more deeper clan members. There's this one line that ODB said, I forget the song but I'll never forget the line. He says, "Stay up at night, don't sleep on ya moon." As in, Sun, Moon & Stars = Man, Woman & Child. So he's basiclaly saying respect the woman.

On a Wu related not. Guess who just got 36 Chambers on VINYL... THIS GUY! And for only 8 bucks.. NEW too. I think the lady upstairs likes me.


----------



## Arty (Sep 26, 2006)

I was talking to a producer friend of mine(one of his beats here) and I asked him about the "tools" you need to make a beat. His response was about 90% of making beats is owning and listening to records. 

This hit a chord in my idea machine since I have a little over 2000 vinyls my dad passed onto me. 

I'm thinking of picking up a Boss SP505 or an SP606 or something (because a 400 dollar SP is less expensive than an MPCs which is way out of my league anyway) and trying my hand at it. I don't know.

I was wondering if anyone here had dabbled in Samplers and could give me any tips on a model to look for.


----------



## Perverse (Sep 27, 2006)

Can't help you man, sorry. If you make some beats be sure to up them, I'm always eager to hear new stuff.

EDIT: The new Luda album is sick, I just listened to it. Runaway Love with Mary J Blige is a sick song, he's a lot deeper than I thought.


----------



## Perverse (Sep 28, 2006)

Has anyone heard Reflection Eternal's album Train of Thought? It's a duo of producer Hi-Tek and Talib Kweli. Anyone want me to pimp it?


----------



## Perverse (Sep 28, 2006)

Thanks, I'm DLing it now. I prefer Meth and Ghost over the other Wu guys. Any pimp requests?


----------



## Arty (Sep 28, 2006)

Reflection Eternal is indeed a great album. And if you dig Ghost you probably already have it but grab Fishscale whenever you can. Hell of an album.

Also, thanks Nia there are so many samplers in the 200-400 range that I'm kind of lost.

I think I might settle on a Korg ES-1. It has nothing but good reviews.


----------



## Perverse (Sep 28, 2006)

Good luck with that arty. Who here likes Dipset?


----------



## x_Zen_x (Sep 28, 2006)

Don't like Santana very much.


----------



## Sid (Sep 28, 2006)

You should all check this out 

If you haven't received the PM, let me know and I'll forward it.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Sep 28, 2006)

Sharingan Eye said:
			
		

> Thanks, I'm DLing it now. I prefer Meth and Ghost over the other Wu guys. Any pimp requests?



Can you pass some Ghostkillah over here?  I thought he did a great job with Doom on Angels.


----------



## Moose (Sep 28, 2006)

Only retards like rap.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Sep 28, 2006)

Moose said:
			
		

> Only retards like rap.



And all retards post like Moose.


----------



## delirium (Sep 28, 2006)

Give me a helmet and the short bus 'cuase I love me some Hippity Hop.

@Sharingan: Have you listened to that Blackout! I sent?

@HN: I'll send some Ironman since it's my favorite Ghost album.


----------



## Moose (Sep 28, 2006)

Hokage Naruto said:
			
		

> And all retards post like Moose.


Pff. But seriously how can anyone like rap. All it is is ^ (use bro) yelling I fucked a bitch last night, I smoked alot of crack last night, and a bunch of other retarded shit.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 28, 2006)

Moose said:
			
		

> Pff. But seriously how can anyone like rap. All it is is ^ (use bro) yelling I fucked a bitch last night, I smoked alot of crack last night, and a bunch of other retarded shit.


You're probably a white boy from the sub-urbs, right?


----------



## Moose (Sep 28, 2006)

Minami Ryusuke said:
			
		

> You're probably a white boy from the sub-urbs, right?


I live 67 miles out of town. Besides the biggest town here is only about 50,000 people. THERE ARE NO SUBURBS.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 28, 2006)

Ah well, you still know jack shit about music. =D


----------



## Perverse (Sep 28, 2006)

@Del: Not yet man, I'm listening to the new Jim Jones mixtape.

@HN: I'll pimp you with Fishscale.


----------



## Crowe (Sep 29, 2006)

Anyone heard The Reavers? Definitely worth a try. I'm really enjoying their New York Times album. I've also managed to find some Akir and I totally love him, this is the guy who's in the same record label as Immortal Technique and have made a track together with him, Treason.



Give him a chance, you'll love him I promise.


----------



## Tristis (Sep 29, 2006)

anyone think they can re-pimp me a copy of AOTP's Torture Papers?  For some unknown god forsaken reason a good chunk of my mp3 collection kinda just vanished from my hard drive without a trace.


----------



## x_Zen_x (Sep 30, 2006)

Yeah i've heard of Akir he's great.


----------



## CABLE (Oct 1, 2006)

pek the villain said:
			
		

> Anyone heard The Reavers? Definitely worth a try. I'm really enjoying their New York Times album. I've also managed to find some Akir and I totally love him, this is the guy who's in the same record label as Immortal Technique and have made a track together with him, Treason.
> 
> 
> 
> Give him a chance, you'll love him I promise.



He's sick.  I saw him perform with Immortal Tech at Rock the Bells.


----------



## Tristis (Oct 2, 2006)

Tristis said:
			
		

> anyone think they can re-pimp me a copy of AOTP's Torture Papers?  For some unknown god forsaken reason a good chunk of my mp3 collection kinda just vanished from my hard drive without a trace.



no takers eh?


----------



## Perverse (Oct 2, 2006)

I'll pimp you with it now.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Oct 2, 2006)

Does anybody want Big L's Lifestyle Ov Da Poor An Dangerous or The Big Picture.


----------



## Perverse (Oct 2, 2006)

Yeah, hit me up with The Big Picture man. Thanks.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Oct 2, 2006)

Sent it to you man


----------



## Perverse (Oct 3, 2006)

Thanks man, rep given.


----------



## Gamabunta (Oct 3, 2006)

IM BACK ALL!!



			
				x_Zen_x said:
			
		

> Yeah i've heard of Akir he's great.




Met him an got a signed copy of his upcoming album. Hes a genuine guy, nice to talk to. If i can find it i will pimp his album.

Soooooooooooo what have i missed?


----------



## Crowe (Oct 3, 2006)

Chuck.Norris said:
			
		

> Met him an got a signed copy of his upcoming album. Hes a genuine guy, nice to talk to. If i can find it i will pimp his album.
> 
> Soooooooooooo what have i missed?


That's fucking awesome! I only have his Legacy album, so I'd really appreciate if you had something else with him.

Just realized that Akir is also a member of  which are really dope. I'm currently in love with their intro track in their New York Times album.


----------



## Sid (Oct 3, 2006)

I'm listening to Akir for the first time right now

the beats are NIIICE


----------



## jkingler (Oct 3, 2006)

I'll take The Big Picture. ^^ I've got Da Poor so I'm straight on that one.


----------



## Crowe (Oct 3, 2006)

I've had this tingling feeling, you usually get when you find really good music, for a week now thanks to Akir. I need moaaaar good hip-hop


----------



## Gamabunta (Oct 3, 2006)

Ain nuffin like real hip-hop.

Speaking of which. Ive been working on a few new tracks with a producer buddy i met in my halls of residence. Some dope tunes coming your way soon peeps!


----------



## delirium (Oct 3, 2006)

pek the villain said:
			
		

> I've had this tingling feeling, you usually get when you find really good music, for a week now thanks to Akir. I need moaaaar good hip-hop



Sounds like it's time to pimp some One Self. I've been waiting for the right time to do it. Guess there's no time better than the present. Hopefully though not too many people know of them so cats can ingest something new into their system.


----------



## Crowe (Oct 3, 2006)

Pimp ahead mate!


----------



## Slug (Oct 3, 2006)

yeah, ive been wanting some new stuff anyways... who got chrome children today?


----------



## Perverse (Oct 4, 2006)

Chuck.Norris said:
			
		

> Ain nuffin like real hip-hop.
> 
> Speaking of which. Ive been working on a few new tracks with a producer buddy i met in my halls of residence. Some dope tunes coming your way soon peeps!


Nice man, make sure you hit me up with that.


----------



## x_Zen_x (Oct 4, 2006)

I need to here them Chuck. He got a site with any beats ?


----------



## Geetay (Oct 4, 2006)

Lately I've been listening to Jurassic 5 alot, and I really like their sound.
So my question is this: Who else should I check out/listen to if I like Jurassic 5?


----------



## Sid (Oct 4, 2006)

Geetay said:
			
		

> Lately I've been listening to Jurassic 5 alot, and I really like their sound.
> So my question is this: Who else should I check out/listen to if I like Jurassic 5?



3rd Party - Pressed For Time


----------



## Geetay (Oct 4, 2006)

^^^
I searched around, but couldn't find any info or songs. Some links would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## delirium (Oct 4, 2006)

I just pimped the MD some One Self. I could pass it along to you if you'd like. I'd also say look around for some _Souls of Mischief - 93' Til Infinity_, _CunninLynguists - SouthernUnderground_ (look for one of jkingler's post and  click the spoiler button), _J-Live - The Best Part & All of the Above_, anything _Blackalicious_ (J5 is featured on _Blazing Arrow_), _Latyrx_ (Lyrics Born & Lateef). That should hold you down on the Hip Hop tip.


----------



## Sid (Oct 4, 2006)

I uploaded that 3rd Party album for Geetay, anybody else interested?

here's an old thread on them: Kotetsu's Clam-Hammer Fanclub


----------



## delirium (Oct 4, 2006)

Pass it this way please.


----------



## Geetay (Oct 4, 2006)

I really appreciate the uploads, guys. I have a Headache right now (ow ow ow), so I'll have to listen to them tommorow.


----------



## Gamabunta (Oct 4, 2006)

Dont worry sharingan. As soon as the producer stops throwing his fuckin toys out of his pram.



			
				x_Zen_x said:
			
		

> I need to here them Chuck. He got a site with any beats ?



Nah he got quite a few beats but nuffin on the net.

I will try to upload the new version of "end of it all" on myspace.


----------



## Xell (Oct 4, 2006)

I used to love rap, then it slowly grew old to me.. I was tired of all the "YO, I STEAL YO GIRLFRIEND, SMOKE SOME DRUGS AND GET LOADED WHILE THE POLICE TRY TO CATCH MA ASS" >_>


----------



## Gamabunta (Oct 4, 2006)

Listen to the following:

Immortal Technique
Binary Star
Atmosphere
Sage Francis
Nas
Jay-Z (Reasonable Doubt)
Big Daddy Kane
Gang Starr
Mos Def & Talib Kweli (Black Star)

Thats like a little crash course of raw hip-hop. 

What are you waiting for?

GO LISTEN NOW >_<!!!


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 4, 2006)

Xell said:
			
		

> I used to love rap, then it slowly grew old to me.. I was tired of all the "YO, I STEAL YO GIRLFRIEND, SMOKE SOME DRUGS AND GET LOADED WHILE THE POLICE TRY TO CATCH MA ASS" >_>


It's not all about that. Some things are, some aren't, it's called vertity...


----------



## Perverse (Oct 4, 2006)

Man, Black Star and Kweli are like the rawest acts around. Check them.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 4, 2006)

Kewli is really good, i like to listen to his music aswell. Then again i enjoy all rap, it just varies in what atitdude i'm in.


----------



## Perverse (Oct 4, 2006)

Try out Hi-Tek's album, Hi-Teknology. Hi-Teknology 2 is out soon. Any of y'all want Hi-Teknology?


----------



## Gamabunta (Oct 5, 2006)

Hi-Tek has some RAAAW beats.

Jigga is vastly under rated by the underground scene. For someone who didnt write his lyrics down he has some raw lines.


----------



## x_Zen_x (Oct 5, 2006)

Anyone like Jair Dynast ? 

 to here some of his songs.


----------



## Vicious ♥ (Oct 6, 2006)

Chuck.Norris said:
			
		

> Listen to the following:
> 
> Immortal Technique
> Binary Star
> ...





Where are The Roots? 
You mention Hip-Hop, but forget the greatest band ever made?


----------



## Slug (Oct 6, 2006)

EroGaki2005 said:
			
		

> Where are The Roots?
> You mention Hip-Hop, but forget the greatest band ever made?



what do you mean he forgot the greatest band ever, the roots? im sorry, but common>>>>>roots imo... either way they should both be on there... and im happy atmosphere is on there too...


----------



## x_Zen_x (Oct 6, 2006)

I'm not really to fond of Atmosphere..

The Roots are great but there not my favourite.


----------



## delirium (Oct 6, 2006)

Atmosphere only tickles my tummy when I'm in the mood. But when I do listen to them, it'll be the only thing I listen to all day. Or at least some of the only records I play that day.

Roots.. Man. Black Thought it criminally underrated. Dude shits originality but never gets mentioned in "favorite emcees" (and the like) type lists. It's insane. 

Has anyone heard the new Hi-Tek?


----------



## Perverse (Oct 7, 2006)

Yeah, which song? Where It Started At is mad cool, the video has just been released. Can't wait for Hi-Teknology 2.


----------



## x_Zen_x (Oct 7, 2006)

Sharingan Eye said:
			
		

> Yeah, which song? Where It Started At is mad cool, the video has just been released. Can't wait for Hi-Teknology 2.




I got it


----------



## Perverse (Oct 7, 2006)

WTF? How'd you get that? Please pimp me with it, I *NEED* to hear it.


----------



## cbent22 (Oct 7, 2006)

the new Hi-Tek is sick as fuck, its fire you should cop it 4real now thas real Hip-Hop


----------



## Perverse (Oct 7, 2006)

Yeah I'ma get it ASAP. Someone hit me up with a link though!


----------



## delirium (Oct 8, 2006)

^^ Sent.. Well, that was a few hours ago. But if you haven't seen it yet. Check your box.. And check the last track too. Dilla, Nas, Common, Busta and Marsha (of Floetry) all on the same track. FIRE!


----------



## Perverse (Oct 8, 2006)

I've listened to about half of it, it's sick Del thanks. I like the 1-800-HOMICIDE track.


----------



## CABLE (Oct 8, 2006)

Del Earium said:
			
		

> Atmosphere only tickles my tummy when I'm in the mood. But when I do listen to them, it'll be the only thing I listen to all day. Or at least some of the only records I play that day.
> 
> Roots.. Man. Black Thought it criminally underrated. Dude shits originality but never gets mentioned in "favorite emcees" (and the like) type lists. It's insane.
> 
> Has anyone heard the new Hi-Tek?



Nobody gets mentioned in best emcee lists.  The biggest joke was VH1's greatest hip hop artists of all time.

50. Sugarhill Gang 
49. Tone Loc  
48. Kool Moe Dee 
*47. Arrested Development WTF *
*46. Eve WTF*
45. Heavy D & The Boyz
*44. MC Hammer WTF*
43. Coolio 
42. Kurtis Blow
41. MC Lyte
40. Gang Starr
*39. Ja Rule WTF*
*38. Biz Markie WTF*
37. The Roots
*36. Master P WTF*
35. Big Daddy Kane
*34. Lil? Kim WTF*
33. De La Soul
32. Cypress Hill
31. Naughty By Nature
*30. Will Smith & DJ Jazzy Jeff WTF*
*29. Nelly WTF*
28. Busta Rhymes
27. A Tribe Called Quest
26. Ice Cube
25. Snoop Dogg
*24. Queen Latifah WTF*
*23. OutKast WTF
22. DMX WTF*
21. KRS-One
20. Eric B. & Rakim
19. Nas
*18. Afrika Bambaataa WTF*
17. The Fugees & Lauryn Hill
16. Ice-T
15. Wu-Tang Clan
*14. Missy Elliott WTF*
13. N.W.A.
*12. P. Diddy WTF
11. Beastie Boys WTF*
*10. Jay-Z WTF
9. Salt-N-Pepa WTF*
8. Grandmaster Flash
7. Dr. Dre
6. Eminem
5. LL Cool J 
4. Notorious B.I.G.
3. Tupac Shakur
2. Public Enemy
1. Run-DMC

I put my WTFs where they were needed.  And on top of that the order would be greatly changed for those I let stay.


----------



## delirium (Oct 8, 2006)

Please tell me 'Kast, Baambaataa, BB and Jay get a 'WTF' because you have list issues with them. Those cats are HipHop to the bone marrow. Jay sold himself out a little but still comes way more correct than most.

That list is a joke though. I mean "20. Eric B. & Rakim" now THAT deserves a *WTF!* Rakim is AT LEAST in the top five. Then you got ATCQ, Fugees, Kane, Wu-Tang, Nas, De La & KRS should at least be around top 10.

I'll give VH1 credit with their Hip Hop honors though. Even though there hasn't been a KRS video in like, 10 years they still had him up there in their first Hip Hop honours. And the next one they're having Wu-Tang Baambaataa, Rakim, Lyte, BB's up there.


----------



## CABLE (Oct 8, 2006)

Del Earium said:
			
		

> Please tell me 'Kast, Baambaataa, BB and Jay get a 'WTF' because you have list issues with them. Those cats are HipHop to the bone marrow. Jay sold himself out a little but still comes way more correct than most.
> 
> That list is a joke though. I mean "20. Eric B. & Rakim" now THAT deserves a *WTF!* Rakim is AT LEAST in the top five. Then you got ATCQ, Fugees, Kane, Wu-Tang, Nas, De La & KRS should at least be around top 10.
> 
> I'll give VH1 credit with their Hip Hop honors though. Even though there hasn't been a KRS video in like, 10 years they still had him up there in their first Hip Hop honours. And the next one they're having Wu-Tang Baambaataa, Rakim, Lyte, BB's up there.



Lol, I actually don't eve know who Baambaataa is my WTF is more a WhoTF.  Outkast and Jay Z aren't nearly as instumental nor as talented in hip-hop as many others have been.  To say they are, even if you do believe so yourself, you must admit they should be up in the 40s.

And yes, Eric B. & Rakim should most definately be top 5.  I just was listing the people who I'm finding it hard to believe they make the list.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Oct 8, 2006)

Outkast, MC Hammer and the Beastie Boys were okay but not worthy of a WTF.  Though I giggled a bit with Coolio listed on there, my first ever rap album was Coolio's Gangsta Paradise.  And I am happy Rakim made it up there.  But no love for the Wu Tang Clan? 

I don't agree with much of that list, its that I couldn't really get into most of them.


----------



## delirium (Oct 8, 2006)

Okay.. So I'll bite that Jay should be bumped up the list to make room for more influential artists. But no group or artist has done more to put the South on the map than 'Kast, save for the Geto Boys. Sure, there might be some fanboi-ism involved with me and 'Kast with them being my favorite Hip Hop group only behind Wu-Tang and 3000 being my favorite emcee only behind GZA. But I think it's justified. They have arguably put out ALL CLASS SIX albums. Maybe Stankonia was a 9/10.. But name an artist that has evolved their sound with each album and yet still put out non-filler material. 

Baambaataa was around with the birth of Hip Hop. He was a DJ though, but one of the ILLEST. He could have a crowd just WILDIN' with the records he'd play at jams.

HN, Wu-Tang is on there. #15. Not high enough for me though (unless that's what you meant, then agreed).


----------



## Crowe (Oct 8, 2006)

Arrested Development = Godlike old school hip hop group. They come really high in my favorite hip hop artist/groups list. Fuck N.W.A, AD owns them anytime. 

In my top 10 lyrical hip hop songs, Fishin 4 Religion with AD also is on the list:

*Spoiler*: __ 



*Arrested Development - Mr. Wendel*

Go ahead, man
Here, have a dollar 
In fact, no, brotherman, here have two 
Two dollars means a snack for me 
But it means a big deal to you 

Be strong, serve God only 
Know that if you do beautiful heaven awaits 
That's the poem I wrote for the first time 
I saw a man with no clothes, no money, no plate 

Mr. Wendel, that's his name 
No one ever knew his name cuz he's a no one 
Never thought twice about spending on an old bum 
Until I had the chance to really get to know one 

Now that I know 'em to give him money isn't charity 
He gives me some knowledge, I buy him some shoes 
And to think blacks spend all their money on big colleges 
Still most of you all come out confused 

Go ahead Mr. Wendel 
Go ahead Mr. Wendel 

Mr. Wendel has freedom 
A free that you and I think is dumb 
Free to be without the worries of a quick-to-diss society 
For Mr. Wendel's a bum

His only worries are sickness and an occasional harassment 
By the police and their chase 
"Uncivilized" we call him but I just saw him 
Eat off the food we waste 

Civilization, are we really civilized? 
Yes or no, who are we to judge?
When thousands of innocent men
Could be brutally enslaved and killed over a racist grudge 

Mr. Wendel has tried to warn us about our ways 
But we don't hear him talk
Is it his fault when we've gone too far and we got too far 
Cuz on him we walk 

Mr. Wendel - a man, a human in flesh, but not by law 
I feed you dignity to stand with pride 
Realize that all in all you stand tall 
Go ahead, Mr. Wendel 

Mr. Wendel, yeah
Yeah, Mr. Wendel
Mr. Wendel, yeah
Lord




Edit: Haha, Will smith?! Wtf?! and I've never really liked Ice Cube, all the tracks with him I've heard have sounded almost exactly the same.

Edit2: De La Soul should also be higher in the list imo. No Blackstar & Common? :/


----------



## Perverse (Oct 8, 2006)

Will Smith is a mad rapper, Lost & Found is one of my top 5 rap albums. But yeah, Common, Mos Def and Talib Kweli should be there. N.W.A. was popular for the message they conveyed, rather than because of their lyricism.


----------



## CABLE (Oct 9, 2006)

Arrested Development had like one song.  Maybe it's just me on this one, but the whole Africa thing I don't like in hip-hop.


----------



## Perverse (Oct 9, 2006)

Yeah, me either to be totally honest. I don't even dig much old-school stuff. For me, beats are just as important as lyricism.


----------



## Crowe (Oct 9, 2006)

SASUNARU<3 said:
			
		

> Arrested Development had like one song.  Maybe it's just me on this one, but the whole Africa thing I don't like in hip-hop.


I could agree with one album, not one track. _3 years 5 months 2 days in the life
_ is one of the most lovable albums from early 90's imo and is actually one enough for me to put them high on my list.

The Africa thing can be done really nice, e.x Cyne's _african_ beats and it can also be done horribly e.x Akon.......


----------



## Perverse (Oct 9, 2006)

Hey, I like Akon. What's wrong with his stuff? I mean, I think the whole African vibe is one of the reasons he's so popular.


----------



## Niabingi (Oct 9, 2006)

Del Earium said:
			
		

> Okay.. So I'll bite that Jay should be bumped up the list to make room for more influential artists. But no group or artist has done more to put the South on the map than 'Kast, save for the Geto Boys. Sure, there might be some fanboi-ism involved with me and 'Kast with them being my favorite Hip Hop group only behind Wu-Tang and 3000 being my favorite emcee only behind GZA. But I think it's justified. They have arguably put out ALL CLASS SIX albums. Maybe Stankonia was a 9/10.. But name an artist that has evolved their sound with each album and yet still put out non-filler material.



I had to quote you on the whole Outkast thing seeing as those guys are just pure 110% class. They have never put out an album that was below great in standard they have grown with each album they have recorder their sound is never stationary and the have found a way to truly reflect two totally different personalities and people on each of thier albums....
Plus musically they are totally fresh especially Andre 3000 IMO the Love Below was the album that the new danger wanted to be.

Also don't get it twisted with Jazzy Jeff and the Fresh prince, fresh prince may be dropping dead lyrics and aful tracks now but th guy had skills and has put out some damn good material I used to love "He's the DJ and I'm the Rapper".

I happen to think that Akon sucks all shades of crap! Their is nothing of his music that makes me feel like yes this has a distinct african feel or sound it just makes me change the station.


----------



## Gamabunta (Oct 9, 2006)

Anyone here heard of Akala? hes a raw UK emcee

Look up a song called "Roll with us or get rolled over"

SUCH a bumpable tune.


----------



## Perverse (Oct 9, 2006)

Naw, but speaking of UK rap check Mystro, he's got sick flow.


----------



## Niabingi (Oct 9, 2006)

Chuck.Norris said:
			
		

> Anyone here heard of Akala? hes a raw UK emcee
> 
> Look up a song called "Roll with us or get rolled over"
> 
> SUCH a bumpable tune.



He was in my class at school, being honest I don't like the guy as an emcee. There were so many others who were better than him he has and will always be average to me. He would not even be out there if not for his sisters fame and his football money allowing him to propel himself a bit further. He used to be in a group with two of my friends but he left as he was jealous of the attention the other emcees were getting.
I could say more but I wont for fear of being a "hater"....


----------



## Perverse (Oct 9, 2006)

Niabingi said:
			
		

> He was in my class at school, being honest I don't like the guy as an emcee. There were so many others who were better than him he has and will always be average to me. He would not even be out there if not for his sisters fame and his football money allowing him to propel himself a bit further. He used to be in a group with two of my friends but he left as he was jealous of the attention the other emcees were getting.
> I could say more but I wont for fear of being a "hater"....


Did you know that guy? Cool... I don't listen to much UK hip-hop, is it any good?


----------



## CABLE (Oct 10, 2006)

Snap.  I just realized this. Immortal Tech's "One" remix f. Akir off Rev. 2 has the same production with a modified beat of Cyne's "Up Above" on their Evolution Fight album.  Can anyone find out who made it?  My money is on Cyne.


----------



## Gamabunta (Oct 10, 2006)

Sharingan Eye said:
			
		

> Did you know that guy? Cool... I don't listen to much UK hip-hop, is it any good?



In 1 word

Yes.

Klashnekoff is the obvious start.


----------



## Miyata Prime (Oct 10, 2006)

I've only read the first two pages, then skipped to the last.  Anyway, I mostly listen to artist from the south.  Mostly underground, but almost everything in general.  Like some east/west coast artist too.  Although Z-ro is one of my favs, listen to some of his songs if your from the south and havent heard of him.


----------



## Gamabunta (Oct 10, 2006)

Ludacris is southern right?

I got 3 of his albums an their nice.


----------



## Miyata Prime (Oct 10, 2006)

Chuck.Norris said:
			
		

> Ludacris is southern right?
> 
> I got 3 of his albums an their nice.




Yea he's from ATL.  Yea, I like his style too.


----------



## Perverse (Oct 12, 2006)

Luda is aight, but I ain't feelin much ATL shit apart from Luda and T.I. As far as the South goes, Miami and Houston is where it's at.


----------



## CABLE (Oct 12, 2006)

I don't know alot of southern rappers.  I do know Cunnilynguists.  They is bomb.


----------



## Jink (Oct 12, 2006)

Sharingan Eye said:
			
		

> Luda is aight, but I ain't feelin much ATL shit apart from Luda and T.I. As far as the South goes, Miami and Houston is where it's at.



I used to be a major ludacris fan when I was... 12? Though things have changed since I was younger.



			
				SASUNARU<3 said:
			
		

> I don't know alot of southern rappers.  I do know Cunnilynguists.  They is bomb.



Cunninlynguists are a great Hip-Hop group, Deacon is <3


----------



## Perverse (Oct 12, 2006)

I'm more into the East Coast scene, New York and Philly are the main spots that produce the best rappers.


----------



## Slug (Oct 13, 2006)

on that, i'd have to disagree... i think where we will find the next big thing will be midwest..


----------



## Perverse (Oct 13, 2006)

I like Kanye and Obie, but none of the other Midwest artists appeal to me.


----------



## Slug (Oct 13, 2006)

what have you heard from midwest?


----------



## Perverse (Oct 13, 2006)

Not much; Kanye, the whole of D12, Obie, Lupe, Common, Consequence, GLC... Common is good too.


----------



## Slug (Oct 13, 2006)

no... common is god. check out ALL of the ryhmesayers crew (atmosphere, mf doom, mac lethal, psalm one, soul position, brother ali, i self divine, musab), and then there is the supa underground label of fill in the breaks (ecid, david mars, saturday morning soundtrack)

its funny actually, i live on the west coast, but know of hardley any west coast artists, i know about heiro, living legends, and zion i... not much besides them


----------



## Perverse (Oct 13, 2006)

You're from Oregon, huh? There ain't much quality hiphop I can think of from there. I like MF Doom...a lot.


----------



## Slug (Oct 13, 2006)

there is NOTHING in oregon.... hip hop wise. alot of other stuff. but where im located is like 6 hours in any direction from any scene. yeah


----------



## Perverse (Oct 13, 2006)

I see. Australia has a few artists; very few are actually good. Check Frontline; they're actually from New Zealand but I like their stuff.


----------



## Slug (Oct 13, 2006)

so what do you listen to? i think you would REALLY like ecid....


----------



## delirium (Oct 13, 2006)

DOOM is actually from the east coast. He just happened to put out MM.. Food on the Rhymesayers label. But everyone else on there is on point though. Especially Soul Position (Blueprint).

@sage: I'll pimp some Third Sight one of these days (like.. next week or something). Dude's from the Bay, has KILLER battle rhymes. Blackalicious is being pimped pretty soon by j too (part of his Hip Hop series) and they're from the fresh coast. Latryx will eventually be pimped by me as well and they're part of the same camp as Blackalicious (Quannum). I also wanna do some Lootpack (Madlib's group in the early 90's). Damn.. there's a bunch of shit I wanna pimp


----------



## Perverse (Oct 13, 2006)

My fave rappers:


Joe Budden
Talib Kweli
MF Doom
Styles P
Jadakiss
Sheek Louch
Hell Rell
Chamillionaire


----------



## Slug (Oct 13, 2006)

del, shari... pm me your msns... prolly easier to chat there. man, im really sick of e-40 and the whole hyphe movement..... kinda really annoying


why the hell not


*what sage is listening to at the moment* (subject to change)

zion-i
mac lethal
glue
sir j wellinton
sol.illaquists of sound
brother ali
atmosphere
common
lupe
ecid (need to find his cd, anyone wanna help?)
monster island czars
felt
king geedorah
iam
fonky family


----------



## Perverse (Oct 13, 2006)

Aight will do. I like hyphy, it's funny. I thought U & Dat was a good song to dance to, bass was mad.


----------



## delirium (Oct 13, 2006)

Don't have msn . Should I get it? I have aim though.


----------



## Slug (Oct 13, 2006)

oh fuck yes, i love aim... send away./...... 


mines acidphreak72


----------



## Perverse (Oct 13, 2006)

Hmmm... Do any of you like Cam'ron and the Dipset camp? They're some of the best from NY.


----------



## Gamabunta (Oct 13, 2006)

Big L = legend

Im not a fan of mf doom. He is too random for my liking. An his voice bores me.


----------



## Perverse (Oct 13, 2006)

His voice is kinda guttural, very, uh, different. Cam is still good though, how can you not like Suck It Or Not?


----------



## Crowe (Oct 14, 2006)

Any Murs fans here?


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Oct 14, 2006)

pek the villain said:


> Any Murs fans here?




Heard some tracks on iTunes, he was alright.  I liked _L.A
_ and _D.S.W.G_.


----------



## delirium (Oct 14, 2006)

Even being a big LL fan, I never really like his style until he did his work with 9th Wonder.


----------



## Crowe (Oct 14, 2006)

^ Same here. 9th Edition is a killer album, especially _Bad Man!_. Started to like _ Felt 2 A Tribute To Lisa Bonet_ too. I knew that he was a pretty dope freestyle battler but didn't really got into his music.


----------



## Perverse (Oct 14, 2006)

What about EPMD? They were a seminal rap group from NYC. They epitomised that old school flow.


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Oct 14, 2006)

damn good group back in the day but I mostly like dre and snoop ol'school


----------



## Perverse (Oct 14, 2006)

I used to like them, but now I like Dre more. Snoop's stuff is too repetitive and a touch annoying for my liking.


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Oct 15, 2006)

u r right that's why I mainly listen to their ol'school rap. no matter how many times u listen it is still good.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Oct 15, 2006)

Illmatic is tha shit. Point blank, no questions asked. Memory Lane, Life's A Bitch, N.Y. State of Mind, & Halftime are examples of true hiphop.


----------



## delirium (Oct 15, 2006)

NaS in general is Hip Hop. Can't wait for the new album. He's supposed to do another biographical, this time on KRS.


----------



## Perverse (Oct 15, 2006)

Sounds sick. Did you get my pimp, Del?


----------



## Yosha (Oct 15, 2006)

Well im not much of a hip hop person but I love the neptune's


----------



## delirium (Oct 15, 2006)

@Shari: Yeah man, I got it. Thanks. I probably won't get a chance to listen to them for a couple of days though. I wanna hear that Lupe though, for sure.

Neptunes.. Mmmm. the 8 second loop kings.


----------



## Perverse (Oct 15, 2006)

I agree bout the Neptunes. Great beatmakers, but rapping or anything else isn't their scene.


----------



## cbent22 (Oct 15, 2006)

Del Earium said:


> NaS in general is Hip Hop. Can't wait for the new album. He's supposed to do another biographical, this time on KRS.



yeah nas is tha sickest i hope his nwe album is fire,but any of you listen to cunning lynguist bc im listenin to A Piece of Strange right now and its fiyah


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 15, 2006)

Thanks for everyone who gave me some PM with music, big thanks


----------



## CABLE (Oct 15, 2006)

Just because we're in a hip-hop discussion it doesn't mean you should type illegibly.


----------



## Tristis (Oct 15, 2006)

Not sure if this has been posted here already or not, but I figured I'd share this Kweli video that I found to be pretty nice:
Link removed


----------



## Perverse (Oct 15, 2006)

Yeah how sick is the video? The song is mad too so that makes it all in all pretty cool. I downloaded that music video a few weeks ago. Does anyone like "Where It Started At" off the new Hi-Tek album?


----------



## cbent22 (Oct 15, 2006)

Sharingan Eye said:


> . Does anyone like "Where It Started At" off the new Hi-Tek album?



yeah that song is fire, i think its the best on the album


----------



## Perverse (Oct 15, 2006)

It is fire, but I actually prefer Josephine and 1-800-Homicide.


----------



## cbent22 (Oct 15, 2006)

yea josephine is sick but i dont really dont like the 1-800- homicide but then again i never really got to take it in too much


----------



## Perverse (Oct 16, 2006)

I like the dude who's singing, his name's Dion I think. His voice adds a nice touch to the overall sound.


----------



## LayZ (Oct 16, 2006)

Sharingan Eye said:


> Yeah how sick is the video? The song is mad too so that makes it all in all pretty cool. I downloaded that music video a few weeks ago. Does anyone like "Where It Started At" off the new Hi-Tek album?



GetBackers dudes in action

Yeah that song is nice, can't wait for the Papoose and Kweli albums to come out.  I think the "Listen" video is like the "Move Somethin'" video on Flash.


----------



## Crowe (Oct 16, 2006)

Anyone have the Cunninlynguists mixtapes, could you tell make out who's the one rapping at 01:54 in _Cunninlynguists - chapter 13 ft Kno. _ I'm almost 100 % sure that it is Chapter 13 but my mate is almost as sure that it is Kno... :/




LayZ said:


> GetBackers dudes in action
> 
> Yeah that song is nice, can't wait for the Papoose and Kweli albums to come out.  I think the "Listen" video is like the "Move Somethin'" video on Flash.



Damn, awesome. Could someone plz upload Hi-teks new album and pm me?


----------



## delirium (Oct 16, 2006)

That's Chapter 13 at 1:54.

And how could you be asking for Hi-Tek's new album? It doesn't come out until tomorrow?


----------



## Crowe (Oct 16, 2006)

Oh. I was right then, very tight rapping from him.

I thought it came out last week, anyway thanks for the link ^_^


----------



## delirium (Oct 17, 2006)

Just a reminder: VH1's Hip Hop Honours is on tonight. Sure, music on the tube is uber whack, but this is one of those exceptions to the rule. When VH1 do their Honours, they do it right in respecting those who should be respected in Hip Hop. Watch it. Respect the roots of this shit.

@peK: Do you have any 13 & God, cLOUDDEAD, or Deep Puddle Dynamics? I just upped it for j and eglacirion. It's yours if you want it.

And anyone else for that matter who wants to hear Dose's excentricities caught on tape. Just say "so."


----------



## Crowe (Oct 17, 2006)

Please send it. 

*Hi-Tek- Hi-Teknology 2 The Chip* - is the fucking shit. 
The Chip
I think I got a beat
Can we go back
Josephine
Let it Go
Money Don't make you rich

Shit, fuck it! It flies up to a shared first place with The Roots - Game Theory in my "best releases 2006 lists". Whole album is fucking dope. I highly recommend it to those who haven't heard it. This album really went above my expectations and I'm currently in heaven.


----------



## cbent22 (Oct 17, 2006)

pek the villain said:


> Please send it.
> 
> *Hi-Tek- Hi-Teknology 2 The Chip* - is the fucking shit.
> The Chip
> ...



the album is fire for real though Josephine is a sick ass song. theres been some really good albums this year: 
JMT Servants in Heaven ,Kings in Hell
JMT Presents AOTP 
Port of Miami
Lupe's Food n Liquor/ It wasWritten Mixtape 
The Roots Game Theory
CunninLynguist-A Piece of Strange
and many othas i just cant remember


----------



## Crowe (Oct 17, 2006)

cbent22 said:


> the album is fire for real though Josephine is a sick ass song.


Please tell me about?! Fucking beautiful song. I've already heard it 20 times + even though I haven't had the album for more then a day. 

Isn't Mos supposed to release a new album soon? Tru3 magic or something. Hip hop is declining, fuck no. Hip hop is having an incredible year.


----------



## delirium (Oct 18, 2006)

It's slated for a December release. Let's hope he steps his game back up after a dissappointting New Danger. Game Theory is VERY good though.


----------



## CABLE (Oct 18, 2006)

I stand by GFK's Fishscale being best of 06.


----------



## Jink (Oct 18, 2006)

SASUNARU<3 said:


> I stand by GFK's Fishscale being best of 06.



I would probably have to go with Glue - Catch As Catch Can. But I'm eagerly awaiting Madvillain 2. :S


----------



## cbent22 (Oct 18, 2006)

i think the best album to come out yet for 06 would have to be cunninglynguist b/t that and Lupe Fiascos Food n Liquor


----------



## delirium (Oct 18, 2006)

Lupe could have been higher up for me if he didn't fall prey to the leak. He still put out a solid, but judging from the original leak, he could have made put an even better album out.


----------



## Shunsuii (Oct 18, 2006)

Del Earium said:


> Just a reminder: VH1's Hip Hop Honours is on tonight. Sure, music on the tube is uber whack, but this is one of those exceptions to the rule. When VH1 do their Honours, they do it right in respecting those who should be respected in Hip Hop. Watch it. Respect the roots of this shit.
> 
> @peK: Do you have any 13 & God, cLOUDDEAD, or Deep Puddle Dynamics? I just upped it for j and eglacirion. It's yours if you want it.
> 
> And anyone else for that matter who wants to hear Dose's excentricities caught on tape. Just say "so."



I watched that here in Calgary it was on till 1:00am, so i got to stay from school today since my mom likes hip-hop, yo that tribute for Easy E was crazyyy, dam i loved it. Same with the DJ's for the Russell Simmons tribute and for the Wu-Tang Clan.


----------



## delirium (Oct 18, 2006)

I almost busted a nut when I saw most of Wu performing (where was Ghost at?). I wish I could have seen all 9 together rockin a stage. I did get to see Gza though, who happens to be my favorite member. So that's pretty cool.


----------



## Shunsuii (Oct 18, 2006)

Y'all got to listen/see to dis music video

Jim Jones - We Fly High/Reppin

KITTIES!!!


----------



## Crowe (Oct 18, 2006)

KITTIES!!!

Woooow. Rep for the guy who can get the track used...it's apparently Roy Jones f. Magic & Trouble - Can't be touched . Love the beats.

Found it.

Air: Not diggin the cash money & bitches theme in the video, song isn't my favorite either :/


----------



## Shunsuii (Oct 19, 2006)

U a crip, pek? jk

Yea thats pretty sweet

K, now im a fan of old school rap

KITTIES!!!


----------



## Crowe (Oct 19, 2006)

Nope, but still a pretty big crip walk fan. ^^


----------



## CABLE (Oct 19, 2006)

Hi-Technology 2, one comment about it.  The Game and Talib should never appear on the same album together.


----------



## Perverse (Oct 19, 2006)

Why not? Talib's tracks were mad, and I thought 1-800-Homicide was one of the best tracks on the album, besides Josephine and Where It Started At.


----------



## Crowe (Oct 19, 2006)

Both there tracks were pretty good IMO definitely not the best tracks but still tight. 

Josephine, Where it Started at, So Tired, Let it go etc were all very tight. I'm surprised that you didn't choose to comment on other things :/


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 19, 2006)

G-UNIT! \m/


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Oct 19, 2006)

Minami Ryusuke said:


> G-UNIT! \m/



Quoted for trueness \m/

FIFTY FOR PRESIDENT


----------



## cbent22 (Oct 19, 2006)

Del Earium said:


> Lupe could have been higher up for me if he didn't fall prey to the leak. He still put out a solid, but judging from the original leak, he could have made put an even better album out.



yeah thats true but im mean a Piece of Strange is such fire i cant explain it i love that album. especially The Gates. that track is money. hey is Talib releasing a new album bc i know he has had a couple singles out. or was that from his last album?


----------



## Crowe (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm not a fan of Lupe really, the guy got some skills but he got too much "Kanye" over his music IMO. Can't really explain it but when I hear him I automatically associate him with Kanye. The Liquor album was very good but still not enough to get into my top.

Anyway, anyone here got Lupe's - Muhammed walks ? D:


----------



## Sid (Oct 20, 2006)

He's got a lot of potential, he just has to use it better. I hope he doesn't slip too much into (the bad kind of) mainstrain hip-hop. 

The leaked version of _Food & Liquor_ is a lot better than the final retail version though.


----------



## Gamabunta (Oct 21, 2006)

pek the villain said:


> I'm not a fan of Lupe really, the guy got some skills but he got too much "Kanye" over his music IMO. Can't really explain it but when I hear him I automatically associate him with Kanye. The Liquor album was very good but still not enough to get into my top.



Agreed.

I really liked the cover of "Daydream". Its a dope tune.

Ive been meaning to upload some Gang Starr, but atm the PC its on has had its hard drives corrupted!! >_<

Screw it i will just upload Canibus - Rip the Jacker (which is awesomeness)


----------



## Perverse (Oct 21, 2006)

Is Canibus good? I've never heard his music so I don't know what it's like.


----------



## Gamabunta (Oct 21, 2006)

Canibus tends to babble at times (not as much as MF doom though). He is an awesome freestyler though. Probably one of the best.

Rip the Jacker is his finest work, but i also think Mic Club The Curriculum is raw as well.

Once i get a bit of time Rip the Jacker will stun all avid hip-hop listeners that havent heard the rawness.


----------



## Perverse (Oct 21, 2006)

Aight, make sure you send me that man.


----------



## Danchou (Oct 21, 2006)

Arsenio Hall Finale Show

Wu-tang clan, Guru, A tribe called quest, Krs-one, MC Lyte and others performing live.


----------



## LayZ (Oct 21, 2006)

pek the villain said:


> I'm not a fan of Lupe really, the guy got some skills but he got too much "Kanye" over his music IMO. Can't really explain it but when I hear him I automatically associate him with Kanye. The Liquor album was very good but still not enough to get into my top.
> 
> Anyway, anyone here got Lupe's - Muhammed walks ? D:



Kanye can't flow like Lupe, have you heard Lupe's mixtapes?


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Oct 21, 2006)

Nice sophomore. Also Heaven'z Movie is tha shit.


----------



## cbent22 (Oct 22, 2006)

Chuck.Norris said:


> Canibus tends to babble at times (not as much as MF doom though). He is an awesome freestyler though. Probably one of the best.
> 
> Rip the Jacker is his finest work, but i also think Mic Club The Curriculum is raw as well.
> 
> Once i get a bit of time Rip the Jacker will stun all avid hip-hop listeners that havent heard the rawness.



yeah i heard rip the jackker was fire but neva got to listen to it can you pimp it for me


----------



## Kon (Oct 22, 2006)

Kanye has serious skills.  I think he is better than Lupe.


----------



## Shunsuii (Oct 22, 2006)

Dont u guys think that since Justin Timberlake signed to Timberland his tracks have been alot more hip-hop and have had some of rappers in his music like
3 6 mafia, T.I., Clipse.

Timberlake's music is alot better than before Timberland.


----------



## Perverse (Oct 23, 2006)

Just like Nelly Furtado. Shows how good Timbaland is as a producer, that he can make hiphop sounds from previously pop artists.


----------



## delirium (Oct 23, 2006)

I heard any of Nelly Furatdo's recent work (except for singles), but I liked her old sound and it seems like she changed her sound just to get more exposure.

True on the Timberlake though. I haven't heard his recent except for singles either, but the first CD recieved a couple of spins. The TImbaland and the Neptunes just make some dope ass beats.


----------



## Perverse (Oct 23, 2006)

Damn straight. You guys who signed up got the Rap Pimp I sent out, right?


----------



## delirium (Oct 23, 2006)

Evil Empire. Nice. I've been wanting to hear Lil' Webbie. But Diddy, really? Is it any good?

I was checkin through the ealier pages of this thread and man, what happened? There wa a whole bunch of discussion goin' on before.

"Prove Del is lyrically better than Mike Jones"?!?! Wow, I wish I was around for that.

*goes to read more year old posts*


----------



## Perverse (Oct 23, 2006)

Del, I just post all the big album releases, and Diddy's was. Reviews say it was horrible, but hey, it's new so I sent it.


----------



## delirium (Oct 23, 2006)

I see where this thread goes wrong. It's the same damn artists OVER & OVER! How many times did I see DOOM, Mos Def, Kewli, Roots, Common, Atmosphere etc.. Who wants to talk about the same shit over and over?

Where's Mr. Lif, Edan, Fokis, Company Flow, KRS-ONE, Wu-Tang, Rakim, Kane, Kool G Rap, T La Rock, Big Pun, Juggaknots, Helta Skelta (Rock & Ruck), BCC, Maspyke, Prince Paul, Count Bass D, Scienz of Life, Pete Rock & CL Smooth, C-Rayz, De La Soul, Ultramagnetic MC's (Kool Keith), Jean Grea, Bahamadia, Cali Agents (Planet Asia & Rasco), Pigeon John, MF/GM Grimm, People Under The Stairs, MC Paul Barman, Lootpack, *Ras Kass* (Nature of the Threat anyone?), Artifacts (Tame One & El Da Sensei), Slick Rick, Slum Village (Fantastic days), Organized Konfusion, Black Moon, Diamond D, Jeru The Damaja, Das Efx (One of the most bit Hiphop groups EVER), KMD (DOOM's old group), Leaders of the New School, Busta Rhymes, Lord Finesse, Masta Ace, Saul Williams (Intelligent? Dude has a Bachelor's in Philosophy).. and the list goes oooooooooooonnnn....


----------



## Gamabunta (Oct 23, 2006)

Anyone see the beef Rassy Kassy has with Game?

lmfao shit is fucking funny.


----------



## Shunsuii (Oct 23, 2006)

Who thinks Wu-Tang Clan is better than Bone Thugs N Harmony, I think thats bullshit, BTNH keep it gangsta.


----------



## delirium (Oct 23, 2006)

That's it? Bone is better than Wu 'cause they keep it, "gangsta"? I'd say otherwise, but how do you top that logic?


----------



## Gamabunta (Oct 23, 2006)

Lets summarise:

Wu > BTNH


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 23, 2006)

BTnH never turned my crank.

Wu-Tang on the other hand kick ass.


----------



## CABLE (Oct 23, 2006)

Wu's pretty much untouchable.  Those guys will forever be legendary in hip-hop culture.  Save U-God perhaps.  His gravely voice and wussiness have been detrimental for him.


----------



## delirium (Oct 23, 2006)

I like Bone. They made enjoyably music. But there's a reason why at the VH1 Hiphop Honours, they were doing a tribute, while Wu was being tributed.



			
				SASUNARU<3 said:
			
		

> ...Save U-God perhaps. His gravely voice and wussiness have been detrimental for him.



.. I'm one of the only U-God fans in existence. Both albums were bangin. Yes, that's right, I LIKED XCITEMENT!


----------



## Shunsuii (Oct 23, 2006)

Chuck.Norris said:


> Lets summarise:
> 
> Wu > BTNH



No, lets re-summarize:

BTNH>>Wu


----------



## CABLE (Oct 23, 2006)

U-God temporarily resigned from Wu because he claimed the group made fun of him for his light skin aswell as RZA's failure to promote him which he believes is the reason for his inability to find commercial success.  Personally, I just don't think he's that talented.  And his voice is shitty too imo.  You can't go through life blaming others for your woes.  

7 of the 9 Wu members had commercial success at one time or continue to be successful.  RZA is one of the top producers in the rap game right now, GZA is still widely popular(although not commerically, but what good rappers are successful commercially these days?), Meth and Ghost are both at the top of their game, Rae and Deck both had surges of commercial success, ODB was on top till his death.  Masta Killa never hit it big because he waited till 2 years ago to make his first solo album and U-God was never that great.


----------



## delirium (Oct 23, 2006)

That's where we're going to have to agree to disagree I guess. To me, U-God most defeinitely has a lot of talent as an emcee. In a group of 9, all of which were incredible emcees in their own right, he still found a way to be unique and original. I guess he's just one of those love/hate type of artists, no tweeners. And his voice? Always a favorite. That low rumble that just comes through the speakers like, "Raw I'ma give it to ya, with no trivia, raw like cocaine straight from Bolivia.." Too much.


----------



## CABLE (Oct 23, 2006)

Well, that's the only line he'll ever be remembered for.


----------



## Perverse (Oct 24, 2006)

Someone hit me up with some Wu, I haven't heard any of their stuff.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Oct 24, 2006)

^^ What..thats crazsy..inspectah deck was the truth..SO is Raekwon...

Other Artist that are the truth is Dialated Peoples...Tribe Called Quest...Fugee's....Krs-1....Nas....

As far as new artist goes..Im d block to the bone.

Styles P..Jadakiss..Sheek Louche....

I also like Lil Wayne...He proably has the most versatile flow in the game right now...Although rap is weak..dudes like Lil wayne make the game shine a lil bit..


----------



## Gamabunta (Oct 24, 2006)

Air said:


> No, lets re-summarize:
> 
> BTNH>>Wu




I'll be damned if thats not the most witty retort ive ever seen.


----------



## Perverse (Oct 24, 2006)

~Rocky_Marciano~ said:


> ^^ What..thats crazsy..inspectah deck was the truth..SO is Raekwon...
> 
> Other Artist that are the truth is Dialated Peoples...Tribe Called Quest...Fugee's....Krs-1....Nas....
> *
> ...



Thank you, finally someone who loves D-Block. Fuckin D-Block have been puttin it down since the 90's, Jada is fire, Styles and Sheek are mad as well. D-Blockkkkk!


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Oct 24, 2006)

I dont compare Bone & Wu, they're both just the shit to me.


----------



## CABLE (Oct 24, 2006)

WTF.........You can yourself a fan of hip hop yet you've never heard Wu?  What's going on here people, give this man some WTC on the double!


----------



## Perverse (Oct 25, 2006)

Yeah, someone do it. Seriously, I listen to shitloads of hiphop (about 400 artists on iTunes), but not much old school.


----------



## delirium (Oct 25, 2006)

Tomorrow, I'll hit you with my favorite Wu related LP's. I have to find, rip and up some and others I have to transfer HD's (upping works best on the comp I'm on now).

Every Hiphop fan has to listen to at least one Wu joint. Fo'real.


----------



## Perverse (Oct 25, 2006)

Hey, I got Fishscale, so I've listened to some Wu-related stuff. Gotta go Del, catcha later.


----------



## mow (Oct 25, 2006)

man, i havent heard any mos def in ages, and then was spinning a few tune in youtube and this came along
And here's a guitar version for you synth-haters out there.

and pass me any pimps you guys make please


----------



## delirium (Oct 25, 2006)

That reminds me Henry.. Did you get the One Self or Mos Def's We Are Hip Hop I pimped?

That's my theme song.


----------



## mow (Oct 25, 2006)

I did  but I burnt a backup copy of it because i barely had space at the time. Gotta give it a spin today


----------



## delirium (Oct 25, 2006)

I see you lurkin NateRuto! Come out! 

What kinda Hiphop you like?


----------



## NateRuto (Oct 25, 2006)

Louis Logic, Quasimoto, Giant Panda, Loop Troop, Kool Keith, Braille, Scienz of Life, Pacifics & Illmind, Illogic, Jeru the Damaja, PackFM, Icon the Mic King, Block McCloud, Pigeon John, Sage Francis, Aceyalone, Ugly Duckling, Bahamadia, Zombie Squad, 7L & Esoteric, Apathy, Percee-P, Extended F@Mm, Aesop Rock, Non Phixion, Bus Driver, Mr. Lif, Anti-Crew, Okai, Old Minion, Blame One, Last Emperor

just to name a few... but look all them up.. all are fire..i got links to some albums... hit me up if you want the realness... and not "middle ground" hip hop...


----------



## Perverse (Oct 25, 2006)

I'll add you to my rap pimp list, chinaski... Mos Def is fire, btw.


----------



## delirium (Oct 25, 2006)

Sweet, another Giant Panda fan. Fly School Reunion was fuckin awsome.

Don't you think Braille sounds way too much like Booty Brown? They don't have the same style.. But if either of them changed up their flow a little to match the other, I swear you wouldn't tell the difference.


----------



## NateRuto (Oct 25, 2006)

Braille actually sounds like any other rapper.. but his lyrics are on point.. shades of grey... was ill.. 

and yea.. Giant Panda is nice.. who's that jap cat that was spitting on "T.K.O"?


----------



## delirium (Oct 25, 2006)

I actually never really liked Brailles lyrics. But I've only heard him on Lightheaded and Ohmega's solo The Find. I liked Othello way better. Maybe I'll check out Shades of Grey and form a different opinion.

The Japanese cat is Chikaramanga. He produced half the tracks on the album and usually emcees in Japanese.


----------



## Perverse (Oct 25, 2006)

I am downloading Aesop Rock right now. Any of y'all dig him?


----------



## Gamabunta (Oct 25, 2006)

C.R.E.A.M 1 of the best sons EVER created.

I uploaded Rip the Jacker. Go request a copy in thread while the link lasts kids!


----------



## Crowe (Oct 25, 2006)

Tone-withoutfuckingspace-deff is fucking god.

Tonedeff and Substantial - Banoodels  - song starts at 03:30

Tonedeff - Live performances Medley <- check out the second clip at 01:13!

Just got down _Extended F@mm - Happy Fuck You Songs _a few minutes ago and damn Velocity is godlike.


----------



## NateRuto (Oct 25, 2006)

The Wu fell off... Protect your Neck was also tight off the 36

saw them reunited @ Rock the Bellz... just wasn't tight as i expected... only dope part of the set was when that dumb ass from that Jackass show/movies.. Steve-O was doing some stupid shit during an ODB tribute... The Wu was about to Lynch that mother fucker...punked him out in front of like 8,000 people... funniest shit ever seen during a set.


----------



## delirium (Oct 25, 2006)

Fell off? Hardly. Grandmasters, Fishcale, Made in Brooklyn, Day After. All bangers. Gza is comin out again and OBFCL II is being handled by RZA and Dr. Dre.

I never liked Steve-O. I remember seeing him once on that Norm McDonald talk show that was on Comedy Central. Dude must have been high as shit 'cause he was makin an ass outta himself. That's disrespectful anyway. ODB is a legend.

Tonedeff was nice ever since I heard him on guest tracks with CunninLynguists. Then I got Archetype. Dude's the freakin troof.


----------



## Danchou (Oct 25, 2006)

chinaski said:


> man, i havent heard any mos def in ages, and then was spinning a few tune in youtube and this came along
> worse
> 
> and pass me any pimps you guys make please


That was pretty def. 

Speaking about good ol music. They don't make hiphop like this anymore


----------



## cbent22 (Oct 25, 2006)

pek the villain said:


> Tone-withoutfuckingspace-deff is fucking god.
> 
> Tonedeff and Substantial - Banoodels  - song starts at 03:30
> 
> ...



Tonedeff is fire, i love the song he does with Cunninlynguist "the gates" if you dont got it download it its fire.


----------



## Gamabunta (Oct 25, 2006)

If you want a laugh on youtube. Search for biggie battle. They have biggie freestyling dissing some dude. He gets his ass SERVED by biggie. lol.


----------



## CABLE (Oct 26, 2006)

I saw Aesop live.  The show was weak. I don't care for him really.  I do like one collab track he did with DTFH tho.

@Del.  Yes, I too recall that Adam Carola interview.  He was just piss drunk.  Not the first time I've seen it happen.  The chick who was in Hellboy came onto Conan once bombed as shit.  The way a talk show host handles that kind of situation truly show their skills.  Conan did fine, while Carola fell even flatter on his face than usual.  His show was a total bust.  There was nothing to it.  No special bits, he has nothing to talk to his guests about and he's boring to boot.


----------



## delirium (Oct 26, 2006)

Oh shit, that's right. It was Adam Carolla. Not Norm McDonald. Norm McDonald is funny as fuck. It was a pretty boring show though. Dude went no where after The Man Show and yet funny how he's been a guest on Jimmy's show. I didn't see that Conan interview. That would have been nice. Dude's my night-owl saviour.

We never seem to agree on Hiphop artists though as Aes Rock's one of my favorite new emcess doin their thingnow-a-days. What song are you talking about though? I don't know if I've heard both him and Del on the same track. Or maybe it's just slipping my mind?


----------



## Perverse (Oct 26, 2006)

OK seriously, I'm listening to Aesop Rock's first album, _Music For Earthworms_, and it is SICK. Get this shit!


----------



## NateRuto (Oct 26, 2006)

The Wu did fell off... Iron Flag.. enough said.. besides.. too much in fighting kept them from staying on top... 

Fishscale... and all them others were solo projects.. im talking bout Wu collectively...

by the way.. Iron man was an iller album.. Daytona 500...come on.. best Ghostface track.. 

Ay, Sharingan.. i see your a Ray Allen fan.. you know Kobe son's him all season...


----------



## Perverse (Oct 26, 2006)

OK, I never for one second believed Ray is better than Kobe, but I love pure shooters, and Ray is the purest in the league, no doubt. On the Wu, I'm still waiting for a Wu pimp. Where y'all at?


----------



## delirium (Oct 26, 2006)

Iron Flag wasn't that bad. Sure, it wasn't Forever or Enter the 36, but it brought some heat. Wasn't lacking enough to say the whole crew fell off though. They should be coming with a new collective LP though. And I'm sure they have some ODB verses stashed away in the vault somewhere. If they somehow fuck that up, then I'll say that they've completely past their prime. 

Even if they were solos. They all still bear the Wu symbol. And those were solos all released within 2 years and were all on par with past releases. Inspectah Deck's Resident Patient even had karate chops in there.

Oh no doubt. Ironman's my favorite solo from Ghost. I don't know where all the love for Supreme Clientele somes from when Ironman is out there. C'mon, Assassination Day, Black Jesus, it's full of bangers. 

Kobe son's everyone in the league. Save for T-Mac. Me and Shari are on the same boat. Dude is just too smooth.

My bad Shari. I'm lagin on that. But don't trip. It'll come.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Oct 26, 2006)

I love Styles P mix tape called. Ghost in the Shell..Anyone ever hear it


----------



## CABLE (Oct 26, 2006)

@DE, Him and Del did a track on Wu-Tang Meets Indie Culture called "Preservation".  Pretty damn good album.  There's 2 Ras Kass/GZA collabs and 1 RZA/MF Doom track.  All are sick.  Then most of the songs have amazing production.


----------



## delirium (Oct 26, 2006)

Oh yeah. Now I remember. But I got that LP at the same time I got DangerDoom and I was basically burning a whole into that disc. 

There was a Vast Aire line on there that was like, "I'm talking about what matters, not figures/ I'm pointing at the moon, and you looking at my finger"

For some reason I never understood that saying until I heard Vast spit it. Gotta love Hiphop.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Oct 26, 2006)

SASUNARU<3 said:


> @DE, Him and Del did a track on Wu-Tang Meets Indie Culture called "Preservation".  Pretty damn good album.  There's 2 Ras Kass/GZA collabs and 1 RZA/MF Doom track.  All are sick.  Then most of the songs have amazing production.



Could you send me Wu Tang Meets Indie Culture? Upload on MU or SS

Can anyone upload KMD - Black Bastards and the MF Doom and MF Grimm collab? Upload on MU or SS

Thanks


----------



## Gamabunta (Oct 26, 2006)

Want some serious artistic reality hip-hop?

Check out Kruwl aKa Isodope ...

fo'real...

... hes THE shit yall!


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 26, 2006)

Despite its image, hip hop/rap to me is the most influential, meaningfull, and deep genre of music out there hands down. Im not talkin bout the dirty south or g-unit shit. im talkin bout the real stuff, like NaS, common, rakim, pun(r.i.p), and of course my main man BIG(r.i.p)


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Oct 26, 2006)

rocklee0036 said:


> Despite its image, hip hop/rap to me is the most influential, meaningfull, and deep genre of music out there hands down. Im not talkin bout the dirty south or g-unit shit. im talkin bout the real stuff, like NaS, common, rakim, pun(r.i.p), and of course my main man BIG(r.i.p)



GOD yes,
also i d/led Fishscale and its the shit. Still listening to it. Also downloaded Only Built 4 Cuban Linx.


----------



## Perverse (Oct 27, 2006)

~Rocky_Marciano~ said:


> I love Styles P mix tape called. Ghost in the Shell..Anyone ever hear it



Dude, I'm the biggest Styles P fan ever. I have currently, 477 songs by Styles. Ghost In The Machine is a better tape than Ghost In The Shell. He's got a DJ Drama Gangsta Grillz tape coming up soon as well, look for that.


----------



## Sid (Oct 28, 2006)

anybody want this?


----------



## olaf (Oct 28, 2006)

@sid yeah

I'm so wasted from yesterday, but I'm going today on a hh gig. it will be concert of Fisz&Emade, check them @ youtube
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed


----------



## olaf (Oct 28, 2006)

they postpones that gig for tomorroz, cuz today is kinda dangerous around club, cuz ther's footbal match/fight today


----------



## delirium (Oct 28, 2006)

The first two links are the same song, but I like the song. I can't understand a lick, but dope none the less. I like they're laid back sound. Can you explain 'Sznurowadła' to me? That's a crazy video.

Sucks about the show. The last show I went to was PSALM One, Time Machine, 2Mex, & People Under The Stairs. That's an UNBELIEVABLE bill for $2. The usual rate around here for underground shows is anywhere from $15 to $25.


----------



## olaf (Oct 28, 2006)

> The first two links are the same song,


NO

I just tried those links, and they're linking to different songs


"sznurowadla" is about girl leaving boy, and he's so down about it czuse "she was his air"

the gig thing sucked, but since the gig is tomorroz I won't despair to long


----------



## delirium (Oct 28, 2006)

I must have clicked the same link twice .

Damn, dude must have really liked her to go cuttin himself.

One Self is supposed to be Playin in San Francisco in a couple of weeks. Hopefully I can check them out. And maybe They'll have a new album at the merch table.


----------



## olaf (Oct 28, 2006)

I bought ticekt for that gig... and cuz of that I won't be eating anything for week probably

i'm soo poor right now, I'm waitng for social benefits

*but when they'll come i'll gonna buy myself iPod*


----------



## Slug (Oct 28, 2006)

Del Earium said:


> The last show I went to was PSALM One, Time Machine, 2Mex, & People Under The Stairs. That's an UNBELIEVABLE bill for $2. The usual rate around here for underground shows is anywhere from $15 to $25.



yeah, pslam one is an amazing emcee isnt she? i got one of her cds if anyone is interested.... 

@ del- i cant make it to the del/psalm one show in november.... suxors to be me eh?


----------



## Perverse (Oct 28, 2006)

Y'all like 9th Wonder? He's a good producer, just want your opinions.


----------



## delirium (Oct 28, 2006)

Which PSALM One do you have?

Man, if you ever get a chance.. You HAVE to see Del. This cat is so tight live. True story I once heard. When his album No Need For Alarm came out he went out on tour to promote the album (like all artists do). One night, instead of doing songs of the upcoming album.. they'd put on the instrumentals for the album and he'd just freestyle. He didn't only freestyle though, he'd repeat the choruses. At the end of the night, the crowd was yelling "freestyle!" not knowing that's what he was oin the whole time.


----------



## delirium (Oct 28, 2006)

*Double Post*

9th is good. He makes dope jams. 

For all the dusty fingers out there:

Feed MEEEEEE

I don't know if I could actlly post this on here.. But somehow a 30 minute vid got onto Youtube. Still very interesting though.


----------



## Perverse (Oct 29, 2006)

Nice; thanks DE.


----------



## competitionbros (Oct 29, 2006)

i like the heatmakerz best when it comes to samples, 9th is good but some of his beats sound a lil too similar


----------



## delirium (Oct 29, 2006)

What kinda samples are you talking about? 'Cause Madlib will go down in history as the best cut & paster in history.


----------



## cbent22 (Oct 29, 2006)

Sharingan Eye said:


> Y'all like 9th Wonder? He's a good producer, just want your opinions.



yeah 9th is sick hes definitely one of my fav producers but the best was defitely jay-dee aka j-dilla rip


----------



## delirium (Oct 29, 2006)

cebnt22 said:
			
		

> yeah 9th is sick hes definitely one of my fav producers but the best was defitely jay-dee aka j-dilla rip



QUOTED FOR THE MUTHA KCVFIN TROOF!!!!!!!


----------



## Slug (Oct 29, 2006)

yo del, get on aim.... i got bio:chemistry 2: esters and essays


----------



## competitionbros (Oct 29, 2006)

Del Earium said:


> What kinda samples are you talking about? 'Cause Madlib will go down in history as the best cut & paster in history.





like this

THE POWER IS YOURS - arsonist makes a beat


----------



## delirium (Oct 29, 2006)

Sorry dude. Seen that. Madlib still trumps. And he's analog.


----------



## Slug (Oct 29, 2006)

hey, since i made del a believer.... i got another mac lethal in case anyone is interested... del will prolly ring in with his praises in a lil bit...


----------



## delirium (Oct 29, 2006)

Just like sage said. Ringin in my praises.

LISTEN TO MAC LETHAL - LOVE POTION VOL. 3!!

How many times have we heard beat jackin mixtapes? Well who in the hell jacks beats from Portishead and SOAD? Mac Lethal, that's who! Yeah, originality kid. Check him out.


----------



## Gamabunta (Oct 29, 2006)

9th wonder is dope. Most well known for fat drumlines. My favourite is prob dj premier. The beats he makes for gangstarr are just on another level.

Plus he is helping on the imm tech project.


----------



## Perverse (Oct 29, 2006)

Yeah, Premo's beats are nice, remind me of back when Nas was doin his thing in '94.


----------



## delirium (Oct 29, 2006)

You're in luck Shari. After NaS' Hiphop is Dead, Premo and NaS are gonna do the MadlibxDoom thing.


----------



## Black Mage (Oct 29, 2006)

ya'll crazy da best is DJ Green Lantern


----------



## CABLE (Oct 29, 2006)

Del Earium said:


> Which PSALM One do you have?
> 
> Man, if you ever get a chance.. You HAVE to see Del. This cat is so tight live. True story I once heard. When his album No Need For Alarm came out he went out on tour to promote the album (like all artists do). One night, instead of doing songs of the upcoming album.. they'd put on the instrumentals for the album and he'd just freestyle. He didn't only freestyle though, he'd repeat the choruses. At the end of the night, the crowd was yelling "freestyle!" not knowing that's what he was oin the whole time.




Have you seen him live?  I did.  He was infact pretty good despite me not even knowing most of his shit.

What are some good 9th Wonder albums?


----------



## delirium (Oct 29, 2006)

Yes, I have seen him live. Which is why I believe the story that was told to me, which was told by Saul Williams BTW who was backstage when it all happened. He listened to No Need For Alarm right before the show and was surpirsed he just started freestyling his set. I've also heard him freestyle numerous times live and on records.


----------



## competitionbros (Oct 29, 2006)

Black Mage said:


> ya'll crazy da best is DJ Green Lantern





if ur talking about making beats then i can't agree with that


----------



## delirium (Oct 29, 2006)

For reals. C'mon, Jay Dee/dilla, Madlib, Pete Rock, Premo, Dr. Dre, RZA, Timbaland.. There's just a gang of folks behind the borads tumpin Lantern.


----------



## competitionbros (Oct 29, 2006)

Del Earium said:


> For reals. C'mon, Jay Dee/dilla, Madlib, Pete Rock, Premo, Dr. Dre, RZA, Timbaland.. There's just a gang of folks behind the borads tumpin Lantern.






and that's just a small group that's better, i've heard some Green Lanterns and he's ok, above average i'd say, but he's got a long way to go before he's even considered one of the best


----------



## Crowe (Oct 29, 2006)

No 7l & Esotric fan here? Fucking sweet beats in the *A new dope* album.


SASUNARU<3 said:


> What are some good 9th Wonder albums?


I personally prefer, _Murs & 9th Wonder - Murs 3:16 - The 9th Edition_, but I know that most 9th Wonder fans that I know really don't  like this album :/


----------



## delirium (Oct 29, 2006)

pek the villain said:
			
		

> No 7l & Esotric fan here? Fucking sweet beats in the A new dope album.



Gotta admit. Never really gave them a chance. Recommendations?



> I personally prefer, Murs & 9th Wonder - Murs 3:16 - The 9th Edition, but I know that other 9th Wonder fans really didn't like this album :/



Those people are non-win. Both Murs and 9th collabs were unbelievably pulled off well. The type to make you believers.

On another note.. who else here is fuckin in love with Lady Sov?


----------



## Crowe (Oct 29, 2006)

Del Earium said:


> Gotta admit. Never really gave them a chance. Recommendations?


I'm uploading my favorite song with them now actually, I have sucky connection atm so I wont be able to upload albums atm. 


> Those people are non-win. Both Murs and 9th collabs were unbelievably pulled off well. The type to make you believers.
> 
> On another note.. who else here is fuckin in love with Lady Sov?


Word. Even the intro to the 9th Edition album was awesome, even though Daft Punk samples are getting too whored. I actually just saw Lady Sov on oink's forum and was thinking of getting an album soon, anyone you can recommend?

Edit: And to those who haven't gotten Hi-teknology 2 yet. You fail. ;_;


----------



## delirium (Oct 29, 2006)

Lady Sov has a couple of EP's out. But the real shit is Public Warning that just came out. I'll pass you the link I finally found last night.

EDIT: Interesting track. Straight up 80's synthed out. That was pretty tight. For some reason I was expecting Dilated or something. This is a lot better though.


----------



## Gamabunta (Oct 29, 2006)

Lady Sov... as in the little chav chick from london who drinks white lightning?

... cos if your talking about her you DESERVE A FUCKING KICK TO THE BALLS.

For all you UK heads. Dope producer = Louis slippers. He did a lot of Jehst's shit.


----------



## competitionbros (Oct 29, 2006)

thanks to S.A.S. i can handle most British accents when they're rapping, but on some songs her accent is just too thick for me, gives me a headache tryin to understand her lol


----------



## delirium (Oct 29, 2006)

Even if you really were Chuck Norris.. I'd say kick the fuck away 'cause Public Warning is dope. Say Word. Respect, she's got her own little style. And I'm diggin.


----------



## Gamabunta (Oct 29, 2006)

*sigh*

Check out dizze rascal and shystie.

Then after youve gotten that stuff out of the way. Look up the real shit like Klashnekoff, Foreign Beggars, or Jehst


----------



## delirium (Oct 29, 2006)

Fail. Own albums from those cats already. And Dizzee? Really? Not my style, sorry.


----------



## kayos (Oct 29, 2006)

lol, most released UK "rap" is weak at best...this "grime" bullshit corrupted the UK rap scene...horribly. But I do like Ricochet (thats Klashnekoff, btw) and Skinnyman dropped a nice debut...there are others, too...
Dizzee had a good debut, but "Showtime" was mostly weak.
Kano gets mad hype but doesnt really seem to be doing much.
The Streets is unique...but people say he's not rapping.
Akala all but disappeared after the War mixtape, which was pretty good btw.
Ms Dynamite is erratic at best, even though she is constantly on point.
Lady Sov is OK...a little annoying at times, but you cant fault her wordplay when she's on form.

Recently, I kinda stopped listening to rap...I was deep in the rap scene for years but I "retired" in July...too much beef and a lot of rappers have this clique/gang oriented mentality, which frankly sickens me...and nobody really wants to hear a conscious lyricist...I heard these "kids" (they were ages 14-18) talking shit about KRS-One lately, saying he was wack and all sorts...it was a head-shake moment.
I asked them to name ONE Big Daddy Kane track, and they asked who is Big Daddy Kane?
I asked them to name a rapper from the 80s who wasnt in NWA...and they couldnt.
I asked them to name all the members of NWA...they couldnt...
I said I rated Masta Ace in my top ten rappers of all time and they laughed because they had no idea who he was...

People dont appreciate talented rappers like Will Smith and LL Cool J because they dont remember the shit they put out in the 80s...which upsets me a little. And since its mostly kids buying and playing the poor music in the charts (they raped the love of my life, people...they raped rap music) they dont look at the golden era that they all but missed. The mid-90s east/west shit...and the new jack era...good music.
Late 80s, gangsta rap boomed, and it was all good.
Rap developed from party music into serious music with serious messages...now it seems to have regressed, and rather than just being about fun and games like it was when Sugarhill Gang made tracks Rappers Delight, its all about bragging about who can "fuck the most bitchez/hoez" have the most "ice on ya grill" or "floss the most bling" and its repetitive and annoying.

At least when they did it in the 80s, it was kinda random and wasnt all the same shit.

Its like all you need now is a good beat, a catchy hook which makes you sound hood, and 3 minutes worth of one-syllable rhymes about being a "gangsta" and you can get a top ten hit...sickening.

However, I wont pretend I dont like rap anymore lol

I just dont like the majority of the material being hyped up and released lately...I'm a more cerebral rapper, I like to feel my music, take something from it...which is why I like the guys I'm about to mention...

At the moment, I dont listen to much rap released to the charts lately. Mostly lesser-known artists or indie rap, and the greats like 'Pac, Nas and Big of course...I recommend CunninLynguists, Tonedeff and Jedi Mind Tricks. Good stuff. Excellent wordplay and metaphors...and to a lesser degree, Styles of Beyond and Fort Minor are good with their topicals...usually. Then you have the old names like Big Daddy Kane, Masta Ace, Scarface. Another name to note is Ras Kass. I wont go into it, but he's a militant afro-centric, so he might not appeal to some people...Also, Royce Da 5'9...his credentials speak for themselves, IMO. Out-rapped Eminem in their "beef", and was a ghostwriter for Dre on "2001"...if you know him, you probably agree, and if you haven't...listen to the man...you'll understand.

CunninLyniguists are my favourites right now...their concept album "A Piece of Strange" was incredible. And I have "Will Rap For Food" and "Southernunderground" which are both good albums. Excellent beats and production, excellent wordplay, excellent topicals.

I've rambled enough now though, lol


----------



## competitionbros (Oct 29, 2006)

S.A.S., Lady Sov. and O-Solo is all i really listen to from the UK scene


----------



## CABLE (Oct 29, 2006)

I was listening to this podcast recently that was an interview with Method Man from August 28 or 29th.  He made some real good points about how whack the rap scene is recently.  How the radio is so shitty, people are paying for it which we all know now, but the analogy he used was something like,  "It's like someone is giving you a free meal but it's so gross you won't even take it."
He also talked about violence in mainstream rap.  How rappers like 50 Cent and others glorify killing people, robbery, and drug deals, but with no consequences.  They always get away without problems.  He compared it to when people rapped about all that stuff, but kept it real with real shit that happens in the hood using a line from the WTC classic "C.R.E.E.M.", which itself is all about the woes of drug dealin and all the shit that really goes down.  The line "A man with a dream with plans to make C.R.E.A.M.
Which failed; I went to jail at the age of 15"  This shows what really happens on the street, they don't glorify it likes it's just some game.
Another valid point that stuck to me was the lack of respect any of these newcomers in mainstream rap have for those before them.  They come in acting like they are rap and they own the rap game without paying any respect or acknowledging the likes of the founding fathers.


----------



## delirium (Oct 29, 2006)

That's the thing that irks me the most. No respect for history. Cats don't know their history, rappers or fans. If people were more in touch with the roots of this shit, it may not be what it is.

But it is what it is. All we can do is hope for more cats like Mef comin out and speakin.. And fans goin out and supportin the real shit.

On that note.. Juggaknots just came with a new album. I haven't heard it myself, but I'm definitely a fan. Cats should find Clear Blue Skies if they haven't heard it yet.


----------



## competitionbros (Oct 29, 2006)

the rap scene is what it is because of the fans, that's all it is, most rappers or just going be "supply and demand" while others stay themselves to try and bring it back, also with the south being the dominant region at the time all u'll hear is snap and crunk


----------



## delirium (Oct 30, 2006)

I don't think it's ALL because of the fans.. But when this discussion does come up, they definitely don't get enough of the blame. There's a lot of major label and MTV-BET-VH1 bashing. In reality, cats are hating on the nature of the business. They're just putting out what's hot at the moment. Can't fault them for that. That's like shamin a human for breathing, that's the way we live. But fans a fuckin sheep man. They're not smart enough to realize they're been fed garbage as if it's gourmet.

It's all pretty much cyclical though (the mainstream/majority at least). There'll be times when the real fat shit'll be out, then hot. But dope music, popular ot not will never stop. Just keep supporting that shit.

And again on that note, anybody listen to John Robinson's The Leak Vol. 2? He's AKA Li'l Sci from Scienz of life. If you still don't recognize the name, he was featured on Next Levels of King Geedorah's Take Me To Your Leader. The thing I like about this cat the most is his voice. Something about it just pulls me in. Plus, the last Szienz of Life LP did a Dilla tribute. Major points in my book.


----------



## Perverse (Oct 30, 2006)

Them motherfuckers from MTV cause this shit. Rappers put out songs like Chicken Noodle Soup, which become so-called "Club Bangers." Talib Kweli's new one, "Listen," is getting next to no attention, when it has sick beats and sick wordplay. Then you got wankstas like 50 and the whole G-Unit camp thinkin they run rap when they don't respect history. Bow Wow had a beef with Will Smith, sayin shit about Will; Will won the first ever Rap Grammy, and Bow Wow thinks he's the shit. Jazzy Jeff and the Fresh Prince started it all off, and upstarts like Bow Wow, Romeo, Yung Joc, all them clowns think they own shit; they ain't own their muthafuckin names and they come up in here with all that.

I'ma download some Ras Kass.


----------



## CABLE (Oct 30, 2006)

Sharingan Eye said:


> Them motherfuckers from MTV cause this shit. Rappers put out songs like Chicken Noodle Soup, which become so-called "Club Bangers." Talib Kweli's new one, "Listen," is getting next to no attention, when it has sick beats and sick wordplay. Then you got wankstas like 50 and the whole G-Unit camp thinkin they run rap when they don't respect history. Bow Wow had a beef with Will Smith, sayin shit about Will; Will won the first ever Rap Grammy, and Bow Wow thinks he's the shit. Jazzy Jeff and the Fresh Prince started it all off, and upstarts like Bow Wow, Romeo, Yung Joc, all them clowns think they own shit; *they ain't own their muthafuckin names and they come up in here with all that.*
> 
> I'ma download some Ras Kass.



 So funny and so true.  They can't sign their tax return without putting a ? next to their name.


----------



## Perverse (Oct 30, 2006)

Quote Ludacris from his song _Tell It Like It Is_:



> Thangs aint always what they seem or cracked up to be
> Like all these fakin ass rappers in this industry
> Talkin bout what they got and they dont got a damn thang
> *How you own three cars but you dont own your own name*



EDIT: OMG, Jedi Mind Tricks is crack. Listen to _Uncommon Valor: A Vietnam Story_:



> I don't know why I'm over here this job is evil/
> They send there to Vietnam to kill innocent people/
> My mother wrote me said the President he doesn't care/
> We trying to leave the footprints of America here/
> ...


----------



## delirium (Oct 30, 2006)

Ras Kass? Soul on Ice. Sub-par beats. But emceein and lyricism at it's peak.


----------



## Perverse (Oct 30, 2006)

Don't get me wrong, lyricism is good, but without good beats as well I can't listen to it.

More Jedi Mind Tricks crack from _When All Light Dies_:


> I break bread with the brothers I trust
> 'Cause I know that if I'm ever in some trouble, they bust
> *Could never be us, we too raw for the rap now
> Anybody with a tape recorder can rap now*



OK, I know there is a GFX request thread but I doubt any creators will know who Jedi Mind Tricks are, so can one of you guys make me a 500x150 Jedi Mind Tricks sig? Thanks in advance.


----------



## delirium (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm not saying they're bad. They're just not ace in the hole type beats. If someone like the RZA handled his production, dude would be tossin classics left and right. Just listen to Lyrical Swords, that song'll blow your mind.

When he first came out KRS even said he's the only cat out there that could get at him. That's saying something comin from someone as egotistical and boastful as KRS (w/the skills to back it up I might add).


----------



## Perverse (Oct 30, 2006)

I don't really like KRS-One that much; I mean, he's aight but they hyped out "Sound of Da Police" so much and I thought it was a pretty average track. Y'all like Souls of Mischief?


----------



## delirium (Oct 30, 2006)

Have you ever seen KRS live?

Souls of Mischief? I still bust a nut when I hear 93' til Infinity. And that shit is a decade old. Seen 'em live too.


----------



## Perverse (Oct 30, 2006)

Naw man, ain't no rappers coming out to Australia! I've only ever seen Kanye live.


----------



## delirium (Oct 30, 2006)

You're missin out on the good shit man. Hiphop is a party. That's why MC's are called MC's.. Master of Ceremonies. And KRS is the master of masters. There'll never be another who can put a live like KRS. His whole style is basically made to speak to crowds.

Oh yeah.. And THAT'S exactly what's missing today. A GOOD live show from these so called rappers. They just get up, play the hits.. let the crowd to 3/4's of the songs and bounce. WHACK!


----------



## Perverse (Oct 30, 2006)

Seriously though, Kanye was GREAT live. He had these violinists there backing him up, and he just randomly put the lyrics from "Diamonds From Sierra Leone" on top of a VIOLIN FREESTYLE! It was fuckin amazing.


----------



## delirium (Oct 30, 2006)

That sounds pretty dope. I've never seen his show. But I've only heard positive stuff from people. It would prolly cost a grip to see one of his shows now though.

Group to see live though, Blackalicious. With all the recording tricks are producers disposals, you can make someone spit his verse like he did it in one take. And with the types of lyrics Gift of Gab spits, you'd think dude would slip up.. Nope. Dude spits it straight up no fumbles.

I've only seen a couple of Aesop live vids. But from what I've seen, he doesn't trip up much either (major surprise). So that gets me excited to see him one day. I'd also like to see Edan. Dude just has so much swag. He hella takes it back to the old school. He looks like he'd put on a fun show.


----------



## competitionbros (Oct 30, 2006)

of all the live shows i've seen, Em's Anger Management was the best


----------



## Perverse (Oct 30, 2006)

Aesop Rock is pretty good, his voice is...unique. I'm out, Del. Catch you later.


----------



## Gamabunta (Oct 30, 2006)

Del Earium said:


> Fail. Own albums from those cats already. And Dizzee? Really? Not my style, sorry.




I suppose anyone who listens to Lady Sov has fail installed automatically.

JMT re-use a lot of lyrics. Ive got all their albums n mixtapes. Sometimes they re-repeat lyrics an it does sound v familiar.

Canibus live is pretty fuckin raw. Especially when he just drops a freestyle for 3 minutes. Dude is just tooooo raw.

You cant blame the artists in hip-hop, but the idiots who buy it. They do this shit for a living. 

Its like blaming Mcdonalds for fat people. They just make the food. They dont force you to eat it.


----------



## delirium (Oct 30, 2006)

Naw son. I had that removed last week. Programs weren't runnin right with it on.

Saw JMT live once. Stoupe came and stage dove right on top of my fuckin head man. I wasn't prepared for it. Dropped my lighter and shit.. Couldn't smoke when the Legends came on.


----------



## Piss-Munk (Oct 30, 2006)

I love it. Jedi Mind Tricks, ICP and bunch of others. Good rap > Dumb rap

Don't remember how he put it, but 2pac said it good. All rap doesn't suck and everything isn't mindless crap where they sing about how much money or how many whores they have, well except for the mainstream shit. Rap is poetry


----------



## kayos (Oct 30, 2006)

KRS-One kinda went a lil nuts (for lack of a better phrase) later on though...he seemed to kinda fall off...
I have the man's discography, including all his BDP shit, and he's obviously talented and knows his shit, but it seemed to decline in quality gneerally as time went on...

And you CAN blame the artists...they write the shit they put out.
You CAN blame the record labels for encouraging that bullshit and veto-ing the good shit.
You CAN blame the fans for buying mindless drivel.
You CAN blame radio for playing the mindless drivel.


----------



## Niabingi (Oct 30, 2006)

I think the music that does well commercially and in the charts is the music tha is enjoyed by none music lovers. Its not just hiphop, most commercial punk or metal or indie bands suck just as much as do artists like 50 cent.
Having said that two of my favourite live hiphop shows were by two of the biggest and most popular rappers out there namely Eminem and Jay-Z. 
I saw Eminem way back when in 1999 just after the Slim Shady LP got released and just before he was really big and it was such a good show the guy was on point he really is a talented rapper everything was nearly perfect he nailed every syllable with sick precision and timing.




Chuck.Norris said:


> Lady Sov... as in the little chav chick from london who drinks white lightning?
> 
> ... cos if your talking about her you DESERVE A FUCKING KICK TO THE BALLS.
> 
> For all you UK heads. Dope producer = Louis slippers. He did a lot of Jehst's shit.



I have to second the sentiment (although I hate the term Chav).

But Lady Soveriegn is absolute shit, the scummy dross that befouls the name of uk hip hop she is so untalented compared to other Mc's.


----------



## cbent22 (Oct 30, 2006)

Del Earium said:


> Naw son. I had that removed last week. Programs weren't runnin right with it on.
> 
> Saw JMT live once. Stoupe came and stage dove right on top of my fuckin head man. I wasn't prepared for it. Dropped my lighter and shit.. Couldn't smoke when the Legends came on.



JMT was in orlando last week i didnt get a chance to see them but i heard it was an amazing concert. 
Violent Design is a sick ass cd.
JEDI MIND BABY!!!!!!!


----------



## Gamabunta (Oct 30, 2006)

kayos said:


> *And you CAN blame the artists...they write the shit they put out.*



Now thats just plain retarded. Its like blaming movies for the retards who take it upon themselves to try stunts.


----------



## kayos (Oct 30, 2006)

Chuck.Norris said:


> Now thats just plain retarded. Its like blaming movies for the retards who take it upon themselves to try stunts.



If they didnt write it, it wouldnt get released, it never would have got popular in the first place.
Think about it...

I'm not saying its ENTIRELY anyone's fault...but you cant make out like the artists are completely blameless either. THAT would be retarded.


----------



## competitionbros (Oct 30, 2006)

kayos said:


> If they didnt write it, it wouldnt get released, it never would have got popular in the first place.
> Think about it...
> 
> I'm not saying its ENTIRELY anyone's fault...but you cant make out like the artists are completely blameless either. THAT would be retarded.





some rappers do have ghostwriters but most do write they own shit


no it's not entirely anyone's fight, a little bit of blame lies with any and everyone who writes, raps, listens, buys, promotes, etc....... any of the rap that's made hip hop wut it is today


----------



## delirium (Oct 30, 2006)

Chuck.Norris said:
			
		

> Now thats just plain retarded. Its like blaming movies for the retards who take it upon themselves to try stunts.



Did you even listen to yourself when you said that? I know you're a writer yourself, don't you conciously choose to write dope shit to progress to artform?

Then youd also get the other side of the cion with these mainstream artists who conciously write rhymes specifically to make money. 

Words from Jay-Z

"*I dumbed down for my audience, doubled my dollars*/They criticize me for it but they all yell 'holla'/If skills sold, truth be told, I'd probably be/Lyrically Talib Kweli" and "And I can't help the poor if I'm one of them/So I got rich and gave back, to me, that's the win-win"

It's not just ONE side's fault. There's a lot of factors workin to the decline of the current state.


----------



## cbent22 (Oct 30, 2006)

I blame the decline on Krunk music and all of its listeners


----------



## CABLE (Oct 30, 2006)

kayos said:


> KRS-One kinda went a lil nuts (for lack of a better phrase) later on though...he seemed to kinda fall off...
> I have the man's discography, including all his BDP shit, and he's obviously talented and knows his shit, but it seemed to decline in quality gneerally as time went on...
> 
> And you CAN blame the artists...they write the shit they put out.
> ...



You nuts?  KRS's most recent album "LIFE" is solid.  I think its definately some great work by him.


----------



## competitionbros (Oct 30, 2006)

cbent22 said:


> I blame the decline on Krunk music and all of its listeners






i agree, snap and crunk


----------



## kayos (Oct 30, 2006)

SASUNARU<3 said:


> You nuts?  KRS's most recent album "LIFE" is solid.  I think its definately some great work by him.



I did say Generally, lol
there were albums in between that were pretty weak...well...for KRS anyway
Like how Nastradamus was weak for Nas...


----------



## Green Lantern (Oct 31, 2006)

In terms of track production, I reckon (in my limited knowledge of the subject), that the mainstream does have better producers- Listening to dudes like Talib Kweli, Mos Def, Cunninlynguists etc, and comparing their backing tracks to producers like Jazze Pha and Kanye West, hands down (again in my opinion), the mainstream just has much better beats, which is why alot of people listen to them.

Generally speaking, people listening to hip hop in their car, or at their place of work aren't gonna be paying attention to the words which the rapper is spitting out, but rather they'd be listening to the beats/ melody which accompanies the rapper.

Just my two cents though- please feel free to point me to some good production in the underground if y'all can.


----------



## delirium (Oct 31, 2006)

kayos said:
			
		

> Like how Nastradamus was weak for Nas...



I consider NaS' Lost Tapes to be the real Nastrodamus.

@radish: I actually prefer the beats better from the underground than I do mainstream stuff. But that's more of a matter of opinion rather than actual fact though. Depends on what you're looking for in beats.


----------



## Gamabunta (Oct 31, 2006)

I still dont understand how you guys can blame the artists for writing something. 

I can understand what your trying to say by the fact artists have to change what they write to suit the teeny boppers. But then whose fault is that? Its none other than the teeny boppers who are forcing the artists to change what they write in order to keep making a living.



Del Earium said:


> Did you even listen to yourself when you said that? I know you're a writer yourself, don't you conciously choose to write dope shit to progress to artform?
> 
> Then youd also get the other side of the cion with these mainstream artists who conciously write rhymes specifically to make money.
> 
> ...



Audience is the key word in this whole debate. Hip-hop isnt just about self expression anymore. Its more about making a living. An for a lot of artists its a way out from selling drugs or getting involved in crime.

So i will always blame the audience for fucking up hip-hop. If you listen to the underground, thats fine an dandy. But dont take it out on the commercial artists who actually make a living from it. No-one is saying their music is that good, but a lot of people seem to like it. An until you can educate those people as to other forms of hip-hop. The audience is what will continue to fuck up hip-hop.


----------



## delirium (Oct 31, 2006)

And yet how do you think we got to the point where fans were only listening to a certain form of Hiphop? Fans just became dumb all of a sudden? No. Hiphop became accepted into the mainstream. It was found to be economically viable. But what happened was, the airaves became saturated with ONLY what was believed to be marketable and had a selling point. Kind of like the 100 Nirvana's that came out after Cobain.

The up and coming generation of new Hiphopers then get an onslought of garbage material sold to them like it's gold. They get a distorted idea of what real Hiphop is. They think it's all about "keeping it gangsta" and shit like that not actually knowing what Thug Life meant to 2Pac. They're not given much choice in the matter. So what type of outcome are you expecting to come out of the newer Hiphop fans?

Yes, it does say "dumbed down for my _audience_. But you gotta ask why that's so. Because advertising _does_ make a difference and MTV-BET-VH1 own a lotta sheep.

But I started with the mainstream and was introduced to Hiphop I prolly would have never heard of without word-of-mouth. So I still found my way. Really, it's just a circle. At any moment, cats can just completely boycot writing garbage and stop feeding it to the audience. The audience can actually sit down and open up their ears to carefully listen to what their buying and actually give it some though. Analyze and see if that shit is actually right for them. But it's become a cirlce. Cats is greedy and don't give a darn about what they're putting out on the airwaves as long as it sells and no ones actually listening to what they're being fed. Trust, it goes both ways.


----------



## Gamabunta (Oct 31, 2006)

The hip-hop that is being spewed out nowadays is really no different to the stuff old school groups like NWA (2pac, Biggie, BDK) used to pump out. It used to be all about the bitches, drugs, money an cars.... an guess what. It still is!

So what makes their gang banging music any better than todays? It seems strange to me that we can accept guntalk and all that jazz if it was done by someone a while ago. Also 2pac sold out while on deathrow. He made a string of albums that were tragic compared to what he could have created. For that i blame the record company. An after the record company i blame the plebian listeners who force the hand of the writers.

The only thing that has changed is a wider range of hip-hop fans have access to hip-hop. But your still not explaining why its the artists fault. What, cos they are making a living of other peoples ignorance. The artist can do anything to stop listeners being like sheep.


----------



## delirium (Oct 31, 2006)

Oh I know cats wore chains. But cats brought SKILLS. Rakim wore some of the fattest chains around and had rings all over his fingers. Wouldn't walk around at least 20 deep. But his albums made you pick up a book. He completely changed the idea of lyricism in Hiphop. He started the style of rhyming multiple times within a line instead of just the last syllable. Slick Rick, he started that real rhythmical half rapping half singing style. 

The difference now is that there's no progression. It's all recycled bullshit that we've heard a million times over. When's the last time you put on a record and said.. "Damn, I've never heard that rhyme style.." Or, "That's an interesting way of chopping up a sample"

And of course they were talking about guns and drugs! That's why Chuck D called rap the "Black/Ghetto CNN". It was to let people know what was going on in those neighborhoods that mainstream America was ignoring. It wasn't glorified. Like 2Pac said, "I'm not gonna clean the ghetto up. But if I keep talking about it, someone will." It's a cry for help out of a fucked up situation. Which is why cats bought up chains when they got their first pay check off an LP. They didn't have shit. But at least they were bringing skills and originality.


----------



## Gamabunta (Oct 31, 2006)

I actually think that this time now has been the best progression for hip-hop... well... ever. The styles that have come out now, an versatility of artists is awe inspiring.

Its not the artists fault. Blame the record companys and idiots who buy it.


----------



## competitionbros (Oct 31, 2006)

the record companies don't care about the artists, they WANT the artist to do what they have to to make money, and since Hip Hop is constantly bumping around from region to region, alot of companies now just want there artist to make music that are club-bangers, crunk, and that the fans can snap to


----------



## kayos (Oct 31, 2006)

My point is merely that the Artist doesnt HAVE to dumb down shit for the audience. How many people you think actually understood Canibus' complexity?
How many people you think actually understand Nas' social critiques?
How many teeny-boppers you think buy either of their albums?

Now tell me...are they not great rappers?


----------



## competitionbros (Oct 31, 2006)

kayos said:


> My point is merely that the Artist doesnt HAVE to dumb down shit for the audience. How many people you think actually understood Canibus' complexity?
> How many people you think actually understand Nas' social critiques?
> How many teeny-boppers you think buy either of their albums?
> 
> Now tell me...are they not great rappers?





i see your point but the fact is alot of rappers do dumb there stuff down so they can get more sells, they move along with the times and while that may be a smart move business wise it leaves many of the  true lyricism loving fans out to dry, so like i said before it basically comes down to money, "who cares if some of my old fans will be disappointed, for every 1 fan i lose from making the popular music i gain 5 more" i'm not saying all rappers think like this, but alot do


Edit: and i personally think Nas is one of the greatest of all time


----------



## Gamabunta (Oct 31, 2006)

Rakim is the GOAT.

Nas took his rhymescheme.

BDK was def a contender for GOAT.


----------



## competitionbros (Oct 31, 2006)

i always catch heat for who i say i think is the G.O.A.T.(Eminem)


----------



## Gamabunta (Oct 31, 2006)

Probably cos Eminem really hasnt been around long enough. An he fell off bad with encore.


----------



## competitionbros (Oct 31, 2006)

Gamabunta said:


> Probably cos Eminem really hasnt been around long enough. An he fell off bad with encore.





Encore was his worst album but it was still good, to me at least, but the MMLP was fantastic, inside and out (except for that Ken skit, smh)


----------



## Gamabunta (Oct 31, 2006)

If in 10 years people are still chatting about eminem then he could become a contender for GOAT.


----------



## azuken (Oct 31, 2006)

no, eminem blows. After Marshall Mathers LP, It was like a sky diver with no parachute.


----------



## competitionbros (Oct 31, 2006)

in 10 years? he's almost 10 years in the game anyway


and The Eminem Show was nice, i only have to skip a max of 3 tracks


----------



## delirium (Oct 31, 2006)

KRS has been in it 30 and dude still got a core of fans. Wu-Tang been doin it 15 and still got a core of fans. So yeah, give him 5 to 10 and an LP that redeems himself of Encore, and he's a contender.


----------



## CABLE (Oct 31, 2006)

Eminem is incredibly talented, the only problems is he doesn't apply himself.  Look up some of his freestyles on you tube and you'll see what I'm talking about.


----------



## delirium (Oct 31, 2006)

SASUNARU<3 said:
			
		

> Eminem is incredibly talented, the only problems is he doesn't apply himself. Look up some of his freestyles on you tube and you'll see what I'm talking about.



Troof.

Everyone check out this *new* Madvillain track


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 31, 2006)

Shady's good, and his good tracks are really good, sadly, his shit, are truly trite crap.


----------



## CABLE (Oct 31, 2006)

Del Earium said:


> Troof.
> 
> Everyone check out this *new* Madvillain track



Link preez.


----------



## delirium (Oct 31, 2006)

Click on "Air"


----------



## Crowe (Oct 31, 2006)

Fucking sweet. Got tickets to Cunninlynguists+Tonedeff concert next month <3

You might want to check out their tour list if you live in Scandinavia and want to go.


----------



## olaf (Oct 31, 2006)

I wonder why anyone of you didn't check my last pimp *Fisz/Emade -piatek 13* since it's hiphop and it's very inteligent


----------



## Crowe (Oct 31, 2006)

^ I actually skipped it because I was low on HD space at that time. I'll check it out.


----------



## Gamabunta (Oct 31, 2006)

BINARY STAR BIATCHES!


----------



## kayos (Oct 31, 2006)

competitionbros said:


> i see your point but the fact is alot of rappers do dumb there stuff down so they can get more sells, they move along with the times and while that may be a smart move business wise it leaves many of the  true lyricism loving fans out to dry, so like i said before it basically comes down to money, "who cares if some of my old fans will be disappointed, for every 1 fan i lose from making the popular music i gain 5 more" i'm not saying all rappers think like this, but alot do
> 
> 
> Edit: and i personally think Nas is one of the greatest of all time


yeah I feel you...its kinda sad really...



pek the villain said:


> Fucking sweet. Got tickets to Cunninlynguists+Tonedeff concert next month <3



I envy you greatly...


----------



## CABLE (Oct 31, 2006)

About the discussion of rappers being dumb or if it's just to make profit.  It varies I think.  For example, Eminem I think purposely makes catchy beats and raps that will have mass appeal to the public, whereas if he wanted to he could make some real well thought out and concious raps.

However types like 50 Cent are just corporate whores who are given a lyric sheet and read it over a beat.


----------



## competitionbros (Oct 31, 2006)

ill be glad the day the Lean Wit It Rock Wit It/Laffy Taffy era is over


----------



## Perverse (Nov 1, 2006)

SASUNARU<3 said:


> About the discussion of rappers being dumb or if it's just to make profit.  It varies I think.  For example, Eminem I think purposely makes catchy beats and raps that will have mass appeal to the public, whereas if he wanted to he could make some real well thought out and concious raps.
> 
> *However types like 50 Cent are just corporate whores who are given a lyric sheet and read it over a beat.*



Thank you, I love you, 50 is a sellout who is a SHIT ASS RAPPER!


----------



## CABLE (Nov 1, 2006)

Sharingan Eye said:


> 50 is a sellout who is a SHIT ASS RAPPER!



Merci Capitan Obvioso.


----------



## Perverse (Nov 1, 2006)

You're welcome *curtsies*. Yeah, well, any of you like Jadakiss?


----------



## kayos (Nov 1, 2006)

The LOX wins.
Jadakiss is underrated like Hell...seriously.


----------



## competitionbros (Nov 1, 2006)

Jada is too nice lyrically, i liked Kiss the Game Goodbye more than Kiss Of Death, but still he came nice on both, him and Styles make the Lox what it is


----------



## Gamabunta (Nov 1, 2006)

50 isnt that great lyrically, but i can listen to quite a few of his tunes.

Its not all about the lyrics guys.


----------



## delirium (Nov 1, 2006)

No, or else I wouldn't listen to Guru or on some occasions when I do listen to him, 2Pac. But if they're complete shite, then I'd rather not listen.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 1, 2006)

FIFTY IS SO BAD I HAVE TO USE ALL-CAPS TO GET THE POINT ACROSS

I MEAN, HE'S NOT EVEN JEWISH.

ELSE HE'D CHARGE ONE DOLLAR AT THE LEAST


----------



## competitionbros (Nov 1, 2006)

i listen to 50's Get Rich or Die Tryin' but i lost respect for him for singing after he basically ruined Ja's career for him singing


----------



## delirium (Nov 1, 2006)

Damn, what the hell happened to Ja? Well, the VVV Ja at least.


----------



## Danchou (Nov 1, 2006)

Del Earium said:


> No, or else I wouldn't listen to Guru or on some occasions when I do listen to him, 2Pac. But if they're complete shite, then I'd rather not listen.


Wtf, Guru is a pretty good lyricist. Have you ever heard Moment of Truth or Hard to Earn. Heck, Moment of Truth (the track alone) should make you want to reitterate that statement.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Nov 1, 2006)

Wow, I just found this thread and I'm happy about it. 
Ok, 50 cent is not intelligent hip-hop so don't bring him up. Hat's off to Pek for Cage though...that album gets pretty dark but it's amazing.

Some underground artists that I appreciate(Some are kind of popular):
-Mos Def
-Talib Kweli
-Heiroglyphics (especially Del the Funkee Homosapien)
-Immortal Technique
-Brother Ali
-Atmosphere
-Heiruspecs
-Haiku D'etat
-The Perceptionists
-...umm, the Roots and Jurassic 5 aren't very underground but they're still awesome.
If you like one of those artists you probably will love them all

So how's the new Roots album in you guy's opinion?


----------



## Crowe (Nov 1, 2006)

Roots new? Hm...how can I put it in words...godlike? dope as hell? If you liked Roots new album then you will *love* Hi-tek's new album, could upload it for you if you haven't heard it yet.

Edit: Thanks for the list there, I hadn't heard of Haiku D'etat and Heiruspecs.


----------



## delirium (Nov 1, 2006)

Gatotsu87 said:
			
		

> Heiroglyphics (especially Del the Funkee Homosapien



<-- What'chu know about that?

Naw, but f'real, the new Root's album got your mama standin on the corner. Say Word. Pick that shit up if you haven't heard it. And peK's 06' fav Hi-Tek.

EDIT: Aw damn, peK already advertized before I can.

Edit v.2: You haven't heard of Haiku d'etat? Now that would be a worthy pimp.


----------



## Crowe (Nov 1, 2006)

^ Haha D:

Game Theory
Hi-teknology 2
Fishscales 
A Piece of strange

Favorite hip hop albums this year so far, waiting for Mos D to release his shit though


----------



## Danchou (Nov 1, 2006)

The Roots eh. I'm only familiar with their recent work. I started hopping the bandwagon when Phrenology came out. It was different from the mainstream, but not sure if they're _that_ good. But i'm willing to give them another chance. What's their best album to listen to for a (re-)introduction?


----------



## Crowe (Nov 1, 2006)

I would suggest picking up:
*Homegrown - The Beginners guide to understanding The Roots v1 *
*Homegrown - The Beginners guide to understanding The Roots v2 *
Title says everything.

The Roots was the band that made me love hip hop with tracks like Seed 2.0, Why?, Guns are drawn etc.

?uestlove is the the world coolest and best drummer ever.


----------



## delirium (Nov 1, 2006)

pek the villain said:
			
		

> Favorite hip hop album this year so far, waiting for Mos D to release his shit though



You're tellin me. Tru3 Magic truely better be magic. December's the last date I saw though. Hopefully it doesn't get pushed back.

@sophomore: Game Theory would prolly be the best thing to listen to. Malik B is finally back.

EDIT: Damn, I forgot about those Homegrown compilations. I'd still go with Game Theory though since those are just old songs and you might as well just pick up Do You Want More of Illadelph.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Nov 1, 2006)

Ok, I'll have to pick it up then. I don't know how it could beat Thing's Fall Apart but I'm looking forward to it. Mos Def is coming out with a new one? He better go back to rapping on it. I'm sure he took the hint when Close Edge was far and away the best track on New Danger. I haven't some of those albums so thanks for that too.

Also a few artists I forgot*checking my Ipod*:
-Sage Francis
-Jedi Mind Tricks
-Mr. Lif
-Blue Scholars
-The Streets(get over the accent and it's good)
...yeah, they're all really good as well


----------



## Danchou (Nov 1, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestions, I'll probably end up listening to both albums.


----------



## Crowe (Nov 1, 2006)

Daim. I've always been lacking one JMT album. Need to check which it is but don't you think JMT is losing some of it? I remember the first album I heard was lyrically amazing but the later album is basically about how they will chop you to pieces and eat you up.


----------



## Danchou (Nov 1, 2006)

^
That actually made me laugh out loud, since it's so true. Some say it's due to Jus Allah' absense on the latter JMT albums.


----------



## Gamabunta (Nov 1, 2006)

Ive said it somewhere before... probably in this thread. JMT repeat lyrics which gets annoying. An lyrically they arent that great. They (much like canibus in later albums and songs), just used a few long words and random sentences.

Im just generalising their material. They have a lot of individual tunes that i find highly... well...

RAW!

Im suprised at the lack of enthusiasm for the Canibus - Rip The Jacker album i uploaded.... no love for 1 of the finest albums created.


----------



## delirium (Nov 1, 2006)

Some Haiku D'etat lyrics for peK. Mikah 9 on Kats:

Scram!
Skadoodle, I scoot you with my broom in neutral.
The vetrenarian euthanizes you - lost one life
you had *NINE*, 
now you got *EIGHT* by a growling great dane.
*SEVEN*, sent to heaven when they locked you in the garage, with the engine still revvin' all night.
*SIX*, with them next cats, checks you with a very bad scratch bite, which happens to inflict such a thick wound, ouch! that you die - because you bled death.
High *FIVE* wire, you're on a very thin line, then your hair stands up you can't move, you're stuck in a state of shock - with 50,000 volts, poor guy. 
*Four* paws - landed on your feet! but from a FOUR story floortop...
*THREE* lives left, protect each breath, survive on stealth,
cunning then yet your mentality meets you as a laboratory tech putting needles in your neck.
You got *TWO*souls left. You're a pet.
All you do is rest. Eat the best food, chase birds to the nest - cool owners, good flea collars, 
but you get bored and curious so you decide to fly, 
and as you writhe in the sky coughing up hairballs in an animal transport container you hear "psssst... psst... psssst - hey big boy, meet me later, when the plane lands. I can tell all from your smell that you're from the mainlands."
And you meow back, "what's the game plan?"
and she goes, "roooow, rooooow!"
You both get inspected by the Customs agent,
make a daring escape from an unseen exit,
decide to stop and get frisky in the back of a café where pussy is a delicacy,
so you get fried
now you only have *ONE* life.
I hope you get old and gray before you die.


----------



## Crowe (Nov 1, 2006)

Haha is it Chuck Norris? Thought you were someone new and I agree. I was really surprised by the Rip the jacker album, totally blew me away and I suggest those who haven't checked it out do so cuz that album is mad.

Edit: DAIM IS ACEYALONE IN THAT BAND? I'm not a huge Aceyalone fan but his album with RJD2 was awesome. Took me some time to get used to it but you can't dislike anything that RJD2 have produced, one of my favorite dj's ever.

Mad lyrics, reminds me of KRS-1's charts track but this lyrics are more complex and it's shorter. How many albums have they released? Any recommendation?


----------



## Perverse (Nov 2, 2006)

Aceyalone is aight, but not that good. Haven't heard his collabo with RJD2


----------



## delirium (Nov 2, 2006)

Yeah, Haiku is made of Mikah 9, Aceyalone and Abstract Rude. They've only put out two albums. A Self Titled and Coup De Teatre. I'd reccomend getting both really. Short on cash? I'd go with Coup De Teatre for the greatness that is the song Top Qualified which feature Gift of Gab, Lateef and Lyrics Born. Styles galore.

Aceyalone is more than just alright to me. Dude started a whole movement with Freestyle fellowship and his solo concept album Book of Human Laangue rivals Prince Among Thieves, Deltron 3030 and Dr. Octagonecologyst. Those are some incredible achievements if I say so myself.


----------



## Perverse (Nov 2, 2006)

Who likes my JMT sig? Anywho I haven't heard much Ace anyways, so I guess I can't really pass judgment.


----------



## kayos (Nov 2, 2006)

Gamabunta said:


> Ive said it somewhere before... probably in this thread. JMT repeat lyrics which gets annoying. An lyrically they arent that great. They (much like canibus in later albums and songs), just used a few long words and random sentences.


kinda...they do get monotonous, true...but there are some pretty deep metaphors in there...

a lot of people say Wu-Tang Clan are random...not entirely true...very metaphorical, cerebral rap...I'd venture as far as to say JMT are similar...especially when the religious references come in.


----------



## Gamabunta (Nov 2, 2006)

Yea i changed my name from the great 1, to someone who reflects my personality better. Drink.Smoke.Life  



pek the villain said:


> Haha is it Chuck Norris? Thought you were someone new and I agree. I was really surprised by the Rip the jacker album, totally blew me away and I suggest those who haven't checked it out do so cuz that album is mad.



Exactly. Rip the jacker is just a whole HEAP of rawness that has yet to be discovered by the listeners of hip-hop on NF. Canibus is amazing at freestyling as well (although i do question how much is really off the dome).

His mic club curriculum album is also another one of my favourites.

Have you got any favourite tunes of RTJ?


----------



## cbent22 (Nov 2, 2006)

Nah you cant tell me jedi mind is not sick Violent by design is such a sick album


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Nov 2, 2006)

I heard cannibus revealed that he does the east coast version of freestyling. Which is with pre-written raps. I'm not sure where i heard this but if I can find it, I'll up it.


----------



## Gamabunta (Nov 2, 2006)

Yea, i was not 100% sure that canibus really pure freestyled.

No-one is saying JMT arent good. But they do repeat lyrics and go off on a tangent a lot. VBD is an awesome album. Their latest one is very good as well. The Vietnam Story is getting a lot of heavy rotation as we speak.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Nov 2, 2006)

Yea, so what do ya'll think about Illmatic??? Good Cd right, naw i mean great CD right???? Had good production, and razor sharp lyrics. Anybody think Stillmatic was sick too???


----------



## Perverse (Nov 3, 2006)

That Vietnam Story song is like my favourite song right now.


----------



## Gamabunta (Nov 3, 2006)

I dont think Illmatic is Nas' best album. Its undoubtably a CD with some dope and raw tunes. But my prefered album is Gods Son. There are just more raw songs/beats on it.

ps: all hip-hop lovers. stop rolling your blunts, sipping your gin n juice and GO VOTE FOR HIP-HOP !!
Episode 5 DD Lunar Version


----------



## cbent22 (Nov 3, 2006)

LeathaFace said:


> Yea, so what do ya'll think about Illmatic??? Good Cd right, naw i mean great CD right???? Had good production, and razor sharp lyrics. Anybody think Stillmatic was sick too???



Nas is sick one of my favorites w/o a doubt. Illmatica was ill but i prefer Stillmatic.
btw anyone check On the Eve of War by JMT Feat GZA sick ass song if ya havent heard it. its on the Visions Of Ghandi album


----------



## Danchou (Nov 3, 2006)

Illmatic is one of the best hiphop albums ever. Most likely Nas won't ever top that moment in his career.


----------



## delirium (Nov 3, 2006)

True, but he doesn't really need to either. His place in Hiphop is already set in stone, but even after a decade he's still throwin out heat. So let us all tip our hat unto NaS..

Rappers I monkey flip 'em/With the funky rhythm/I be kickin, musician/Inflictinf composition..

Yeah, that'll prolly always be my favorite NaS album.


----------



## cbent22 (Nov 3, 2006)

Alright who do you guys think won the battle Jay-Z or Nas. Personally i think Ether destroyed all the other diss tracks Jay-Z had


----------



## delirium (Nov 3, 2006)

From what I remember, NaS takes the cake. Anyone still have the tracks though?


----------



## Crowe (Nov 3, 2006)

Man this is some awesome shit.  Seriously watch the whole thing. yutube

Got to find the music in the video...


----------



## kayos (Nov 3, 2006)

Del Earium said:


> From what I remember, NaS takes the cake. Anyone still have the tracks though?



lol, you dont get rid of good tracks like those, man...
NaS completely....destroyed....Jay-Z in that beef, IMO.

on the topic of Illmatic and Stillmatic...I know Stillmatic better and in some ways its the better album...but Illmatic was his debut drop...everything was fresh...and to come that raw on your debut...I mean...damn. Then both were 5 mic albums, and that makes him the only rapper to do that, right?
Seriously...I mean...Theres not a bad track on the two albums. 25 tracks of pure straight up, ill lyricism...thats why I say he's the best rapper alive.


----------



## delirium (Nov 3, 2006)

damn.. why can't I get onto page 81?

w/e.. That's a cool vid peK. I thought it was gonna be one of those whack Hiphop video dance tutorials. Those suck so much balls.

EDIT: Now that I've seen what you wrote. Even though I know we're talking about two great NaS albums.. I really hope you don't take The Source's word seriously.. do you? They gave Li'l Kim's last album 5 mics.


----------



## Perverse (Nov 3, 2006)

Ether kicked Jay-Z's ass.


----------



## Crowe (Nov 3, 2006)

^ Kicked? More like shred his ass to pieces.


----------



## Perverse (Nov 3, 2006)

Whatever adjective you like. Either way, NaS won the battle with that song, just like Pac won his beef with Biggie when he released "Hit Em Up."


----------



## Crowe (Nov 4, 2006)

Man you guys need to hear PackFM's debut album, that shit is dope as hell. QN5 really backs up some great artists. Currently uploading it, anyone interested?


----------



## furious styles (Nov 4, 2006)

Yeah pek , I'll peep it.


----------



## mow (Nov 4, 2006)

pass it by me pek


----------



## Sid (Nov 4, 2006)

I'd like that too, 



> Kanye West upset at MTV video award loss
> 
> West apparently was so disappointed at not winning for Best Video that he crashed the stage Thursday in Copenhagen when the award was being presented to Justice and Simian for "We Are Your Friends."
> 
> ...



lollers


----------



## cbent22 (Nov 4, 2006)

yeah pek ill chek that album o yeah sick ass video btw. 

One thing i have to give Jay-Z though is that he is extremely consistant. his albums never really flop. they might never be like a Reasonable Doubt or Blue Print but they never really are that bad.


----------



## Crowe (Nov 4, 2006)

The video has one wicked beat, seriously one of the most awesome beats/tunes I've heard. Doesn't anyone here know what the song is called?

Sid: Hhahahah omg. Word on ; _"cost a million dollars, Pamela Anderson was in it. I was jumping across canyons."_


Check this out: . You know the Martin song I uploaded iwht my friend rapping? Here is his band, they are really talented.


----------



## cbent22 (Nov 4, 2006)

hey does anyone have any tondeff albums they could pimp for me plz


----------



## Crowe (Nov 4, 2006)

I got Underscore and Archetype, could most likely upload them later.


----------



## Gamabunta (Nov 4, 2006)

I prefer Takeover to ether. Mainly cos of the beat. Ether's beat was lame. Lyrically both songs were on a par. 

People jock ether too much. Its a good diss tune. But no better than Takeover.

Also kids, lets remember who Nas' boss is now...

Jay-Z's finest albums are Reasonable Doubt (I like more than Illmatic) and The Black Album

Kanye made some nice beats. Otherwise, hes fucking lame. His whole attitude reflects his ability as an emcee.


----------



## mushi (Nov 4, 2006)

wow, what can i say. Any chance of anyone hitting me up with absolutely anything? 

I've never really been into rap/hip hop - then again, my knowledge goes as far as 50. I s'pose it's time to broaden my horizons, eh!


----------



## kayos (Nov 4, 2006)

Del Earium said:


> I really hope you don't take The Source's word seriously.. do you? They gave Li'l Kim's last album 5 mics.


back then, getting a five mic album actually meant something...not just a "reward" for staying "true to the streets" or whatever...she got five mics because she lied on the stand.

I see your point though...but I was just making that point for emphasis...


----------



## Danchou (Nov 4, 2006)

pek the villain said:


> Man this is some awesome shit.  Seriously watch the whole thing. yutube
> 
> Got to find the music in the video...


Qftw. Pachelbel's canon on harp, breakdancing, mc'íng, and Asians to top it all. That was awesome.

I'll forgive them for rearranging one of the best compositions ever.


----------



## Gamabunta (Nov 4, 2006)

kayos said:


> back then, getting a five mic album actually meant something...not just a "reward" for staying "true to the streets" or whatever...she got five mics because she lied on the stand.
> 
> I see your point though...but I was just making that point for emphasis...



The source is never creditable. Ever.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 4, 2006)

cbent22 said:


> Nas is sick one of my favorites w/o a doubt. Illmatica was ill but i prefer Stillmatic.
> btw anyone check On the Eve of War by JMT Feat GZA sick ass song if ya havent heard it. its on the Visions Of Ghandi album




On The Eve Of War is on Legacy Of Blood, not Visions Of Ghandi.


----------



## Perverse (Nov 4, 2006)

Yeah I've heard it. Vietnam Story is better, IMO.


----------



## cbent22 (Nov 4, 2006)

pek the villain said:


> I got Underscore and Archetype, could most likely upload them later.



Thanks.. much respect 

@ VBD my fault i thought it was on Visions of Ghandi i just have the single not the what album its in


----------



## Crowe (Nov 4, 2006)

Sophomore said:


> Qftw. Pachelbel's canon on harp, breakdancing, mc'?ng, and Asians to top it all. That was awesome.
> 
> I'll forgive them for rearranging one of the best compositions ever.


Do you have the version used in the video? If so could you PLEASEEEEEEEEE upload it? That shit is dope as hell, one of the hottest tunes/beats I've heard.


----------



## cbent22 (Nov 4, 2006)

well since yall are talking about asian rappers do you guys listen to Lyrics Born. i havent heard any of his actual cd's but im checking his live concert  cd from melbourne and its dope. so i was just wonderin if regular cd was as dope


----------



## delirium (Nov 4, 2006)

Check out either *Latyrx* - _The Album_ or *Lyrics Born* - _Same Shit Different Day_.

I think those are his best releases that I've heard. Latyrx is his group with Lateef (obviously.. a combination of their names, Lateef and Lyrics). Can't go wrong with either though.


----------



## cbent22 (Nov 4, 2006)

Del Earium said:


> Check out either *Latyrx* - _The Album_ or *Lyrics Born* - _Same Shit Different Day_.
> 
> I think those are his best releases that I've heard. Latyrx is his group with Lateef (obviously.. a combination of their names, Lateef and Lyrics). Can't go wrong with either though.



yeah thanx Del i was checking the Live Cd and the concert sounded absoluely amazing i was like i have to go to one.


----------



## Danchou (Nov 4, 2006)

pek the villain said:


> Do you have the version used in the video? If so could you PLEASEEEEEEEEE upload it? That shit is dope as hell, one of the hottest tunes/beats I've heard.


I wished I did, but I only have the classical version (which is usually played on violin, chello and/or piano).


----------



## Slug (Nov 4, 2006)

anyone wanna trade some hip hop?

aim- acidphreak72


hey, why isnt there more talk about spoken word? its just as important as hip hop, and very intelligent....

Original Death Egg Zone

Original Death Egg Zone

Original Death Egg Zone


----------



## Perverse (Nov 5, 2006)

Can someone hit me up with some 7L & Esoteric? I ain't heard any of their stuff.


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 5, 2006)

Sharingan Eye said:


> Can someone hit me up with some 7L & Esoteric? I ain't heard any of their stuff.


I can help you out,I'll send you a link to there newer album.


----------



## Gamabunta (Nov 5, 2006)

sage said:


> anyone wanna trade some hip hop?
> 
> aim- acidphreak72
> 
> ...





Spoken word is also good.


----------



## Crowe (Nov 5, 2006)

Man...Gemini was awesome. But this is my favorite Lauryn Hill - Motives and Thoughts


----------



## kayos (Nov 5, 2006)

Gamabunta said:


> The source is never creditable. Ever.


technically, no news source is.


----------



## delirium (Nov 6, 2006)

I just watched the newest ep of Family Guy and they used Wu-Tang lyrics (Deck's). Chris joins a band and becomes all bad ass and Lois and Peter blame it on the music and lyrics. Lois then reads the lyrics in the jacket like, "I rip it hardcore like prono flick bitches/I roll with groups of ghetto bastards with bisquits."

It was pretty funny the way it was read.. but at the same time.. Wu-Tang? Really? Their music would hardly influence cats to do foul shit.


----------



## Slug (Nov 6, 2006)

it has nothing to do with anything you said outside of family guy del, but i love the episode where chris becomes "street" and starts talking black and peter tries to exorcise him, made me laugh.

yo del, hows the weather in yay area? its raining up yonder. also, you or anyone else got any adeem they can spare, im asking for adeem, not glue


----------



## delirium (Nov 6, 2006)

It was raining here a few days ago. Still cold as a mug though. Can't help you on the Adeem though. All I got is Glue. What did you get from me last time we we're on AIM?

EDIT: I remember you grabbing that Funcrusher Plus. What'd you think? 

You gotta hear this Subtitle & Fokis. Both of their albums have interesting ways of spit.


----------



## Perverse (Nov 6, 2006)

Any of you guys like mainstream hiphop?


----------



## Crowe (Nov 6, 2006)

Damn, _Jedi Mind Tricks - Saviorself f/Killah P _ is fucking awesome. I've been spinning it like ten times already and still loving it. The interlude is godly too. I should've gotten Legacy of Blood earlier.


----------



## skunkworks (Nov 6, 2006)

Mmm, Ancient Arts. This guy's beats are slick.


----------



## Perverse (Nov 6, 2006)

pek the villain said:


> Damn, _Jedi Mind Tricks - Saviorself f/Killah P _ is fucking awesome. I've been spinning it like ten times already and still loving it. The interlude is godly too. I should've gotten Legacy of Blood earlier.



Yeah, I have it on my 5-star playlist in iTunes. Hella good song.


----------



## Vata (Nov 6, 2006)

Always thought shit of hip hop and rap. Laughed at people listening to 50 cent, eminem and such. But if you are open minded you might be surprised, I can't stop playing The Roots albums over and over again. Thanks alot, this thread!


----------



## kayos (Nov 6, 2006)

Sharingan Eye said:


> Any of you guys like mainstream hiphop?


I dont like much of it anymore, lol
underground is less tainted by commercial influence...artists have more freedom to say what they really wanna say, to the fans who actually wanna hear it...at least thats how I see it...

...but thats not to say that there arent any mainstream rappers that are talented and do the conscious thing....like NaS, for example.


----------



## Slug (Nov 6, 2006)

Sharingan Eye said:


> Any of you guys like mainstream hiphop?



yeah man, who can beat such awesome lyrics to songs like "chain hang low, chicken noodle soup, fell in love with a stripper, and whistle while you twirp?"


 

... i hate mainstream hip hop, i can respect players like kanye and lupe, but kanye is a good artist that is just too into himself, after that shit he pulled over in europe, i dont think i have the same respect i had for him as a person.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Nov 6, 2006)

College Dropout was really good, but I don't know what happened to Kanye after that.  I like some of Jay-Z's stuff, but he's really on and off. Is Dead Prez mainstream? I like them too...It's few and far between though.

@ Del, that's really funny about Family Guy using Wu-Tang lyrics(from 36 chambers even!). I looked up Dr. Octagon and he's damn good too. 

@Pek, Do you think you could still upload that Hi-tek CD? I'm curious about it.


----------



## delirium (Nov 6, 2006)

Gatotsu, where'd you hear of Doc Oc? That albums is definitely a fav. As well as *Dr. Dooom* - _First Come First Serve_ and *Black Elvis* - _Lost In Space_ (IMO, two of the better Kool Keith characters that show up every week, tied only with Doc Oc of course).

So I just upped *Madlib's* _Mind Fusion Vol. 4_ onto SS. Just like Vol. 1 it's a Hiphop mix but this time of Madlib remixes. If you're interested just post in here.


----------



## cbent22 (Nov 6, 2006)

Sharingan Eye said:


> Any of you guys like mainstream hiphop?



yeah well i gave up on them bc most of them sold their soul for money and sold out hip hop. so i barely listen to it only really jay-z, nas and eminem but his older shit thats about it.
@ Del how did ya like Quasimoto The Unscene 2
btw which Sol.illaquist album do you guys reccomend bc im looking to buy some off their website so i was just wondering which one is the hottest.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 6, 2006)

That Hi-Tek album is pretty good. If you like R&B you should love the album.

Btw anyone hear AZ - The Format. Comes out nov 7th, buy it.


----------



## Reborn! (Nov 6, 2006)

Sharingan Eye said:


> Any of you guys like mainstream hiphop?



I honestly tried listening to the radio the other day... it was unbearable. Alot of manistream rap has degenerated into a bunch of idiots mumbling into a mic... i hate the direction it's heading. I really do cringe at some of the newer stuff thats been out...




sage said:


> yeah man, who can beat such awesome lyrics to songs like "chain hang low, chicken noodle soup, fell in love with a stripper, and whistle while you twirp?"



ugh... how does ANYONE like these f*cking songs?


----------



## delirium (Nov 6, 2006)

@cbent22: Are you talking about Quasimoto's second album, The Further Adventures? I actually haven't listened to it in a while but it was a little too high for me at times. But smokin a bone right before listenin to it would always make it a perfect album. 

It might be a bias from me though since The Unseen is probably my favorite album of all time and that's what it had to follow. I love everything about the album.

The only Sol.Illaquists I have is_As If We Existed_. But as sage'll tell you, it's a pretty dope dope album.

Does anyone have *Sol Uprising* - _Solpower_?


----------



## Slug (Nov 7, 2006)

dude... sol.illaquist of sound are one of the most amazing bands i have ever listened to/ seen. such nice people, and their music is something else, but in order to seriously appreciate their sound, you *HAVE* to see them live, davinci does some of the most insane things ive ever seen, and on 3 drum machines too.


ahem, about that whole mainstream thing... haha, y'all know what i really think about it... 

who wants a mac lethal album?


----------



## delirium (Nov 7, 2006)

Yeah, you freakin love it. You showed me all those Fiddy & G-Unit posters on your wall.


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 7, 2006)

Right now I'm really digging Canibus,listening to Rip The Jacker for the second time today,it never gets old.


----------



## Slug (Nov 7, 2006)

del, you better get your ass on aim, or anyone who wants some free music. @ del- i might be able to get ecid's cd if your interested... also, sir j. wellington's cd is back up for purchase.

also, does anyone have john legend's new cd? or any erykah badu?


----------



## competitionbros (Nov 7, 2006)

i only got links to legend's cd, haven't downloaded it yet


----------



## Haruka (Nov 7, 2006)

Will anyone introduce me to some other artists such as Immortal Technique and Kaan?


----------



## Slug (Nov 7, 2006)

the villain complex said:


> Will anyone introduce me to some other artists such as Immortal Technique and Kaan?



hey haruka, do you mean same style as them? or just underground hip hop in general? or do you mean like politcal stuff?



yeah, pass that link by... i love neo soul...


----------



## delirium (Nov 7, 2006)

@sage: Alright, I'mma get on this time. But first I wanna try my laptop again since most of my music is on there. If it doesn't work again I guess I'mma just have to use this computer.

Ecid was all you had to say.


----------



## competitionbros (Nov 7, 2006)

sage said:


> hey haruka, do you mean same style as them? or just underground hip hop in general? or do you mean like politcal stuff?
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, pass that link by... i love neo soul...





John legend links sent


----------



## Slug (Nov 7, 2006)

rep given also.... 

here is who del and i am raving about


----------



## skunkworks (Nov 7, 2006)

I just discovered Nicolay and Foreign Exchange. Jazzy, and upbeat.


----------



## delirium (Nov 7, 2006)

^^ Step your game up homey! Cats been on him!

j/k. Foreign Exchange is real nice though. But I don't feel Nicolay's solo stuff as much. Hope there's a new FE to come out though.


----------



## Perverse (Nov 7, 2006)

I didn't like Ecid that much though. 
Get Dumb by 7L & Esoteric is a good song.


----------



## delirium (Nov 7, 2006)

Really? What do you not like?


----------



## Perverse (Nov 7, 2006)

His delivery is just not my style; he has a really nasal voice.


----------



## Crowe (Nov 7, 2006)

Sharingan Eye said:


> I didn't like Ecid that much though.
> Get Dumb by 7L & Esoteric is a good song.


I personally prefer "The most" by 7l & Eso. The later part on Play dumb is pretty tight though.

Uploaded and send Gatotsu87 Hi-teknology 2, anyone else interested? 

Anyway, opinions on Sage F? I LOVED the _Road Tested_ album but I dislike most of his other albums.


----------



## Perverse (Nov 7, 2006)

I already got it man, thanks.


----------



## delirium (Nov 7, 2006)

Never really like Sage Fancis' style too much. I've also never sat through an album though. I've never given 'em a chance though 'cause I've always been put off by his style.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 7, 2006)

Sage francis is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) if you ask me.


----------



## Slug (Nov 7, 2006)

Violent By Design said:


> Sage francis is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) if you ask me.



before you get flamed, care to explain why you think that?


----------



## delirium (Nov 8, 2006)

I was watching the commercial for the new Tony Hawk game, and the backround music was *Hieroglyphics* - _After The Helm_. That was pretty tight. The Tony Hawk series has always been up on dope Hiphop tracks though, like some Eyedea, and I think other Del tracks too.


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Nov 8, 2006)

do any of you like 13 & God?


----------



## delirium (Nov 8, 2006)

Ah yes, nice choice my friend . I'm jsut a Dose One fan in general. Anything and Everything he puts out I try and grab.


----------



## Perverse (Nov 8, 2006)

Man, there is so much underground stuff I haven't heard. I need to get into that scene. What happened to the Wu pimp, Del?


----------



## delirium (Nov 8, 2006)

Haha.. dude. My bad. You should neg rep me for that shit. I hella lagged on that. I'll do it for sure this time and you'll get it by at least the same time now tomorrow. But before I rip and up.. Which Wu do you have so I don't give you anything you already have. This is what I'm thinking of throwin your way:

Wu-Tang - 36 Chambers & Forever
GZA - Liquid Swords
Ghostface Killah - Ironman
Method Man - Tical
Reakwon - Only Built For Cuban Linx
Masta Killa - Made In Brooklyn
ODB - Return to 36 Chambers
Inspectah Deck - Uncontrolled Substance

Now that I look at it.. That's kind of a lot. Maybe I'll do them in packs or something. But that's the list I'm thinking of right now.


----------



## Perverse (Nov 8, 2006)

Fishscale...that's it.


----------



## delirium (Nov 8, 2006)

Alright, all those are either debut or sophomore joints. So it's got all the best RZA beats and just straight up rawness. Like it came straight from RZA's basement. Which I think it did. Just hella raw albums.


----------



## Perverse (Nov 8, 2006)

Thanks bro, waiting for that one. Well I gots to get some sleep, so I'll catch you on the flipside.


----------



## Sid (Nov 8, 2006)

Should I go to this just to see Pharaohe Monch?


----------



## Crowe (Nov 8, 2006)

^ I haven't heard much by Pharaohe Monch but from what I heard, he's really talented. Oh no with Mos & Nate = win.



Del Earium said:


> Never really like Sage Fancis' style too much. I've also never sat through an album though. I've never given 'em a chance though 'cause I've always been put off by his style.


Same here, but there is something about his Road Tested album that makes me love it, could be because it's a live album and I actually liked his Escape Artist song. Some favorites from Road Tested are Sea Lion Extended, Inherited Scars and Briddle Extended.


----------



## delirium (Nov 8, 2006)

Should you go to see Pharoah Monch?! HELL YES! I went to go see him once w/ Hieroglyphics on the bill as well. One of the best shows evar. I remember him and his DJ doin Oh No and the Dj was scratchin the syllables and they were goin back & forth with it. It was nice. I'd love to see Mobb Deep though, asuming they'd do older songs like, Eye For An Eye, Temperatures Rising, Up North Trip, Shook Ones. They'll prolly play that new shit though when they signed to G-Unit. Meh..

Maybe I'll check a link for a Sage Francis album.. sage seems to  like dude.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Nov 8, 2006)

I've only heard pharoahe monch in one or two tracks(Guerilla Monsoon rap is badass), but he was good in them. Sage Francis isn't the greatest rapper in the world. I was excited because I heard he was like Brother Ali and Immortal Technique but I don't think he's as good. Not being as good as them and not being good is two different things though. Also, being gay in no way affects how good at something you are..

Hey Del, nice Wu-tang list there but where's Rza's albums? Birth of a Prince is pretty good. 

Thanks to Pek for the album, I haven't listened yet but I'm looking forward to it.

I've never heard 7L and Esoteric before...
Anyone like Blue Scholars? I've only heard about 10 tracks on their self-titled but I thought it was amazing.


----------



## delirium (Nov 8, 2006)

Honestly? I don't like RZA's solos. Musically, they're pretty good. But lyrically? They're LEAGUES behing the RZA known on Enter the 36th, Forever and even on the Gravedigga albums (just check my Custom Title). I don't know WHY he came with such a whack character when he could have put out RZArecta solo albums and put out straight FIRE for lyrics.

BUT.. I decided to make a project out of it. So be on the look out for my Wu-Tang thread. I'm doin something nice with it.


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Nov 8, 2006)

mobb deeps first 2 albums are fire(infamous and hell on earth)

also del nice wu line up i like all the members first albums gza and meth being my fav... i havent really kept up with them after supreme clietelle though and the wu's 3rd ( whatever had gravel pit on it) i hated!!


----------



## kayos (Nov 9, 2006)

Erik_Wright said:


> mobb deeps first 2 albums are fire(infamous and hell on earth)



those arent their first two...
I coulda swore Juvenile Hell was their first...in '93...
then The Infamous (their best) in '95, and Hell on Earth after that...cant remember what year though...

either way...Mobb Deep lost all their "brownie points" when they signed to G-Unit records...now they're gonna drop this party-rap, club banga type joint...somewhat upsetting...I really liked "The Infamous"


----------



## delirium (Nov 9, 2006)

^^ Not many people actually know of Juvenile Hell but yeah, that actually was their debut LP.


----------



## competitionbros (Nov 9, 2006)

G-Unit's been getting worse and worse every year, and it seems like whoever signs to em gets worse


----------



## delirium (Nov 9, 2006)

peK, I see you . You listen to that DOOM?


----------



## competitionbros (Nov 9, 2006)

smh, Doom's delivery is amazing


----------



## delirium (Nov 9, 2006)

This is true. Even though Kool Keith started the whole off beat type style. I like is lyrical style a lot more though.


----------



## Sid (Nov 9, 2006)

yeah, DOOM is the shiznit.


----------



## Perverse (Nov 10, 2006)

Ah, MF Doom. He tends to ramble, but he is definitely skilled.


----------



## delirium (Nov 10, 2006)

^^Are we going to get into this again? Shall I do another analysis of one of DOOM's songs? 

Lady Sov was on Kimmel tonight. Sadly, she looks like she puts on a very weak live. Her voice also strains from screaming into the mic for the sake of being louder. Which is wierd since I've seen short clips of her live before and she rapped while letting her words come out smoothly. Maybe she's been touring for a while and her voice is just starting to strain?

I was thinking about going to see her when she hits Frisco, but now I'm rethinking that plan.


----------



## NateRuto (Nov 10, 2006)

nah, ive seen Lady Sov up in Frisco couple of months back.. shit was raw... her new album is just some watered down garbage from her last record in the UK... she can spit fire though...


----------



## delirium (Nov 10, 2006)

That's good to hear. And I do think she can spit something nice. I think we're the only Sov fans in here though. Cats be callin her a chav and shit in here. The show is only like 10 bucks anyway, so we'll see what's up.

EDIT: Haha.. I jsut looked up the tickets and shits sold out. Wasn't expecting that. Kool Keith plays the day before, The Slits the next week, and Dan The Automator w/ Chali 2na and Casual the week after that. So there's a couple of shows I can see instead.


----------



## Perverse (Nov 10, 2006)

Is Lady Sov on Def Jam or something? Just listened to Aesop Rock's debut LP, Music For Earthworms. It's overhyped, IMO.


----------



## delirium (Nov 10, 2006)

Yeah, she was signed a while back. Jay was diggin her I guess.

I thought *Aesop*'s _Labor Dayz_ was what got major hype? :shrugs. True either way, _Appleseed_ and _Float_ are better than _Music For Earthworms_. Percee P rips something major on Wake Up Call though.



			
				NateRuto said:
			
		

> her new album is just some watered down garbage from her last record in the UK...



What UK album are you talking about?


----------



## Perverse (Nov 10, 2006)

Sorry, what I meant was, that was the album that everyone thought was his best work. I haven't heard any of his other stuff, but it wan't that good.


----------



## delirium (Nov 10, 2006)

I'd still disagree anyway. _Labor Dayz_, _Float_ and _Appleseed _all before _Music 4 Earthworms._

Any Cool Calm Pete fans? Sounds like a Slick Rick 10 years later. Oh, and Asian . I was trying to find it online so I could use it as a mass pimp but couldn't. Sadly for the MD, I only own _Lost_ on vinyl.


----------



## Crowe (Nov 10, 2006)

Thanks for the upload Del, some really nice stuff in there. I loved them all seriously, _ Change the Beat _ (track 1) and _My Favorite Ladies _(track 2), were hot as hell. Any Doom hater should listen to this, seriously how can you dislike him after hearing this?


----------



## delirium (Nov 10, 2006)

Yeah. It was definitely something nice. This comin from a jaded fan of the DOOM meets or vs. type LP's. I don't like 'em. But I heard the snippet for _Change the Beat_ and decided to give it a chance. Heard all 6 tracks and it was a wrap. All the MD DOOM fans had to have it.


----------



## Perverse (Nov 10, 2006)

What album are you discussing?


----------



## Crowe (Nov 10, 2006)

Dunno if it's an official album because I've searched everywhere but can't find it under Doom's discography. 

Anyway, I just gave K-OS new album a spin and god, I *love *it.


----------



## delirium (Nov 10, 2006)

I've listened to _Atlantis_ about two or three times now. The last time being last night.I still haven't warmed up to it though. At this point _Exit_ will prolly be my favorite of all his releases. It just had the right mix of all the genres he blends together.


----------



## Sid (Nov 10, 2006)

pek the villain said:


> Dunno if it's an official album because I've searched everywhere but can't find it under Doom's discography.



It's a promo that's been given out with the new Clutchy Hopkins vinyl. 

Apparently they are Clutchy's remixes of his favourite DOOM tracks.


----------



## delirium (Nov 11, 2006)

ERIK! Where you at kid? I just upped some DOOM albums. In the Convo you said you didn't like DangerDoom (although you I don't know if it was just vertain songs or the whole album), so I thought instead of overflowing you with something yo umight not like.. I'd hit you with my favorite DOOM albums and let you ease in to everyone's favorite villain.

Albums upped? _Operation Doomsday_ and _Madvillainy_. These are absolute class six. Must be in everyone's collection for sure. If anyone else doesn't have either of these and wants to peep, drop a line.


----------



## Crowe (Nov 11, 2006)

Sid said:


> It's a promo that's been given out with the new Clutchy Hopkins vinyl.
> 
> Apparently they are Clutchy's remixes of his favourite DOOM tracks.


Ah, that explains it. 

Hm...listened through whole _Atlantist_ a few times and I wonder why it's really considered hip hop? What is hip hop? Is anything done by a hip hop artist hip hop?

Shame on me really, this is the only complete album I've heard from K-OS so I got both _Joyful Rebellion _and _Exit_. Heard a few random tracks from these albums.


----------



## delirium (Nov 11, 2006)

That's a good question. I don't even know if I could give a definite answer to that. I will say though that Hiphop is not just break beats and rhymes, just that later it bacame a foundation for a majority of the songs.

If you think about it, where did Hiphop come from? It started with the DJ. And if it started with the DJ, what records would they use to tp play Hiphop? They'd play whatever was around.. Rock and Soul and Funk. At the same time, the scene was closely intertwined with the Punk scene. Is there a definite answer? I don't know. If there is, cats like K-os and Dose One sure stretch it.


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Nov 11, 2006)

Del Earium said:


> ERIK! Where you at kid? I just upped some DOOM albums. In the Convo you said you didn't like DangerDoom (although you I don't know if it was just vertain songs or the whole album), so I thought instead of overflowing you with something yo umight not like.. I'd hit you with my favorite DOOM albums and let you ease in to everyone's favorite villain.
> 
> Albums upped? _Operation Doomsday_ and _Madvillainy_. These are absolute class six. Must be in everyone's collection for sure. If anyone else doesn't have either of these and wants to peep, drop a line.




sup del? Man I'm really diggin those 2 "DOOM" albums you sent me. rugged beats, smooth and clever flow its fucking grea andt I love the shit he raps about too. i will definitely take more DOOM if you send it! maybe ill even give dangerdoom another chance, but i mean cmon hes rappin with shake!!!! lol


----------



## delirium (Nov 11, 2006)

GLad you like 'em. I'll rip up his Viktor Vaughn monikers next and have 'em tonight. I'm uploading and doing my write up for *Monk Hughes* right now.

Meatwad doing Beef Rap was a very funny idea to me. Plus, the fact that he found a way to rhyme 'Kagome' in a line is majoy point for me.


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Nov 11, 2006)

awesome looking forward to it!



oh shit i just heard a "yoga flame" sample.... ba da bop baba im lovin it!


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Nov 11, 2006)

Anyone in hear Nas's song The N??? Shit is hot for real, if you havent heard it you need to to. You can hear it at , when you're there you have to click on music.


----------



## Perverse (Nov 11, 2006)

It's actually called The Nα.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Nov 11, 2006)

Every site i been to has titled it as The N. In fact the album is titled Hip Hop Is Dead....The N. It wouldnt make sense for it to be called The No.


----------



## delirium (Nov 11, 2006)

Actually, it would make sense for it to be called "The Na". But what I don't get is how come no one gets on NaS' case for taking shit from Rakim all the time? But Jay-Z gets made hate from usin things from BIG?


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Nov 11, 2006)

I really couldn't tell you. But ya know, im just going by what allhiphop says. I mean they're a very reliable source. 

EDIT: Yea the title is "The N". I listened to it again, and at the beginning of the song he says this is "the N". also bout 40+ secs into the song he say's "since hiphop is dead this is the n".


----------



## delirium (Nov 11, 2006)

Oh, I didn't mean that thats what it was called. I thought it was called The N too. But if it was called the Na, it would just as much sense as he gets it from Rakim, who often calls himself, "The R", "Ra" or 18th letter.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Nov 11, 2006)

Ooo aight, man that Method Man song Presidential MC is tight. Liking the beat too. Have you heard that One Blood Remix??? Shit is crazy.


----------



## delirium (Nov 11, 2006)

Yeah, competitionbros put it up last week. There's a West Coast remix of it now too.


----------



## Perverse (Nov 11, 2006)

My bad, it says "The Na" on the one I have.


----------



## competitionbros (Nov 12, 2006)

anybody else heard the song that's supposed to be his single, it's called Hip Hop is Dead, all i have is the clean version but it's hot


----------



## delirium (Nov 12, 2006)

Wu Reference in Family Guy


----------



## mushi (Nov 12, 2006)

Ahh, can i get those DOOM albums please.


----------



## delirium (Nov 12, 2006)

Sure, I'll be rippin up *Voktor Vaughn's *_Vaudville_ & _Venemous Villain_ too. Want those when I get them up?


----------



## Perverse (Nov 12, 2006)

Del Earium said:


> Wu Reference in Family Guy



LMAO that was hilarious.


----------



## delirium (Nov 12, 2006)

Yeah, it's pretty damn funny. I like the "tanslation for white people".


----------



## Danchou (Nov 12, 2006)

That new track "Black Republican" from Nas feat. Jay-Z sounds like straight fire. It's too bad the rip I have has annoying dj's giving shoutouts throughout the entire song. But it seems like the album will be going in the right direction.


----------



## delirium (Nov 12, 2006)

Where the B.U.M.S. fans at? They're from the West but have most of a East Coast sound.


----------



## Slug (Nov 12, 2006)

yo del, i know your going to be stoked to hear this... i went ahead and ordered ecid's cd... now all i have to do is wait and then rip and share


----------



## delirium (Nov 13, 2006)

Hopefully expectations aren't too high and it's a complete disaster.

Jazz & Hiphop? Hard 2 Obtain anyone?


----------



## Slug (Nov 13, 2006)

no, not at all, just listen to warsawpack


----------



## delirium (Nov 13, 2006)

sage said:
			
		

> no, not at all, just listen to warsawpack



My English skills lack.. Huh?

Anyone got any Offwhyte they can pass?


----------



## jkingler (Nov 13, 2006)

I am amazed that nobody's mentioned The Resident Patient yet. 

Inspectah's always been one of my faves from the Wu, and this album/mixtape is tight. So where's the love? 

Anyways, I will UL it for anyone who's interested.


----------



## delirium (Nov 13, 2006)

I mentioned it around page 71. Me and NateRuto had a mini debate on whether Wu fell off.

But yes, it was s dope mixtape and I can't wait 'til an official album. Dude has always been top 3 in the Wu for me.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Nov 13, 2006)

I am close to pimping the first album and it was a hip-hop album which I got when I was in the first grade.  The album *Coolio - Gangsta's Paradise* its mainstream but listening to it again Coolio outshines most of the West coast hip-hop communty.  

Plus, he had the best hair do.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 13, 2006)

jkingler said:


> I am amazed that nobody's mentioned The Resident Patient yet.
> 
> Inspectah's always been one of my faves from the Wu, and this album/mixtape is tight. So where's the love?
> 
> Anyways, I will UL it for anyone who's interested.



Supposdly it's a pretty boring CD. I wouldn't doubt it, inspectah deck has really bland solo albums.


----------



## Slug (Nov 13, 2006)

hey i joe, i want that album.

anybody listening to the new swollen members?


----------



## jkingler (Nov 13, 2006)

Never heard of Swollen Members. And I've passed the link your way, Sage. 

EDIT: As I just said to Sage in a PM:



> People might say it's boring, but Deck is always way more lively and engaging than GZA, IMO, so calling him boring is by no means saying the album isn't tight, IMO. XD
> 
> P.S. Jedi Mind is pretty tight, but if your name is Violent By Design, then you can't really diss solid Wu projects, IMO.  But maybe that's just me.


----------



## CABLE (Nov 13, 2006)

Deck really does try to make himself noticed live when he is with Wu, due to his charisma and loud, noticeable voice, yet never retained the fame the other members did.  I say it's due to his lack of a solid persona the others developed.


----------



## jkingler (Nov 13, 2006)

I agree with that statement, that he lacks a definite persona. It's not that he lacks personality or charisma or charm or appeal--he just doesn't have that defined armature of a character that RZA (crazy racy techy producer), GZA (intelligent and smooth 5 percenter), Meth (stoner thug with a sense of humor), or ODB (crazy doesn't give a darn addict) all had to make their work easier for fans to latch onto. 

I suppose that amorphous character makes it harder to grow attached to his work, but it also appeals to me on some level.


----------



## Slug (Nov 13, 2006)

yo joe, do you want for me to pass you swollen members?


----------



## delirium (Nov 14, 2006)

I didn't like the new Swollen Members. But then agian, I'm a biased judged as I really don't like those cats. Funny thing though, they put on one HELLUVA show. And yet I can't sit through any of their albums.

On Deck's side.. it really is sad he isn't as known as sme of the other members. Same with Masta Killa. Fans shouldn't have to latch on to a persona when the skills they bring just makes a cats face cringe.

And GZA doesn't need charisma goddamnit! ! Goin to his shows and hearing him kick a verse acapella is so damn tight. Dude writes literature on beat. That shit's just incredible to me. *finished fanboying*


----------



## Slug (Nov 14, 2006)

well del, its a good thing i wasn't asking you then huh? (jk) i couldn't remember who it was that didn't like swollen based on personal reasons, guess it was you. 

anyone ever listen to a group called fannypack? their songs crack me the fuck up. 

on another tangent, who out here breaks? what songs do you use for breakin'?


----------



## Perverse (Nov 14, 2006)

They actually played Hi-Tek on Australian radio today, it surprised the shit outta me.


----------



## CABLE (Nov 14, 2006)

Del Earium said:


> I didn't like the Swollen Members. But then agian, I'm not a very biased judged as I really don't like those cats. Funny thing though, they put on one HELLUVA show. And yet I can't sit through any of their albums.
> *
> On Deck's side.. it really is sad he isn't as known as sme of the other members. Same with Masta Killa. Fans shouldn't have to latch on to a persona when the skills they bring just makes a cats face cringe.*
> 
> And GZA doesn't need charisma goddamnit! ! Goin to his shows and hearing him kick a verse acapella is so damn tight. Dude writes literature on beat. That shit's just incredible to me. *finished fanboying*



The thing is, when you are surrounded by so many with strong images who throw down lyrically like you, you have to keep up with them or you'll just walk in their shadows like Deck and Masta Killa have.  However MK is a bit different, since he was the only Wu member that wasn't a seasoned rapper in their inception.  Thus he was mentored by GZA and took 10 years to make his first solo album.

On a somewhat related note, anyone else think MK sounds like a slowed down GZA?


----------



## Perverse (Nov 14, 2006)

I still haven't DL'ed the Wu pimp Del sent me. No comment here, because I haven't a clue.


----------



## delirium (Nov 14, 2006)

Then what are you doin here? You've got some cathing up to do young Padawan. 

I guess I can see that about Deck though. But I like his and M Killa's style. They play the back, come to the front and drop something major and then disappear again. They really are like ninjas and shit. That was enough for me, but i guess not for all the Meth, RZA Ghost & Rae etc...

And yes, MK is Lil' GZA. The difference between them is rhyme schemes though. M Killa in general just has a very unique way of placing his rhyme patterns.

After doing all these uploads.. I relistened to a lot of old Wu-Tang I haven't heard in a while. Forever was such a dope record. For some reason I don't remember it being as tight as I tihnk it is now. And I loved that record when  ifirst got it. And even with Rae being my least fav member, OB4CL was damn good too.


----------



## Crowe (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks for the Monk Hughes & The Outer realm record, Del. Reminded me to start listening to my triphop/low-fi/instrumental/psy collection :/
Any


sage said:


> on another tangent, who out here breaks? what songs do you use for breakin'?


Gokou vs. Furiza

I used to break like 3 years ago but haven't done anything since then but it was all kind of music, mostly mainstream though as they have a simple rythm that is easy to follow. :/

K-OS - B-Boy stance? D:


----------



## jkingler (Nov 14, 2006)

> yo joe, do you want for me to pass you swollen members?


Even though that sounds totally wrong, and it sounds even more wrong when I say this, sure, pass me some Swollen Members. XD

As for MK and Deck being ninjas: . I totally agree. Maybe that's why I find them so appealing. I mean, in video games, I always prefer the characters and character classes that can drop guys without ever putting themselves at risk (e.g. archers and snipers > close combat classes, IMO ).

Anyways, MK's unique (and occasional non)rhyme schemes are why I can stay awake while listening to him, and why the lack of such writing leads to me dozing off when I spin some GZA. 



> The track renders helpless and suffers from multiple stab wounds
> and leaks sounds that's heard
> ninety-three million miles away from came one
> to represent the nation, this is a gathering
> of the masses that come to pay respects to the Wu-Tang Clan


/pays respects to MK


----------



## Kakash! (Nov 14, 2006)

Wow, didnt expect to find a hip hop thread in here!

Bumpin Kingdom Come and Doctor's Advocate at the moment, theres so many good albums out this nov and dec.

I've already copped AZ, Zion I & The Grouch, C-Rayz Walz and Fat Joe.

I'm hyped about the new Nas joint >>>> HIP HOP IS DEAD!!


----------



## Crowe (Nov 14, 2006)

Haha, timing. I decided to give _Zion I - Mind over Matter _a spin, Silly Puddy and Critical are daim nice tracks.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Nov 14, 2006)

Damn, you guys putting off Coolio. XD

Listening to _Iron Flag_..its awesome what I expected from Wu.


----------



## Perverse (Nov 14, 2006)

Coolio = one hit wonder.


----------



## little nin (Nov 14, 2006)

Kakash! said:


> Wow, didnt expect to find a hip hop thread in here!
> 
> Bumpin Kingdom Come and Doctor's Advocate at the moment, theres so many good albums out this nov and dec.
> 
> ...



Doctor's advocate =   from me

i like the whole album really, nice to hear some good stuff...


----------



## competitionbros (Nov 14, 2006)

the songs i got from HHID are real nice, Nas is about to have the album of the year


----------



## little nin (Nov 14, 2006)

dam i need his album, i found a great site the other day (well its a forum site that my friend linked to me) but its like got a section where people put mixtapes and new albums on, its great


----------



## cbent22 (Nov 14, 2006)

hey i got the new jay-z album ( i know it doesnt come out for like anotehr week or so) but dont worry its the real thing and to tell the honest truth i am very dissapointed. i mean none of the tracks are really that ill i mean compared to what jay-z usu puts out they pretty much suck. and he had fire ass producers kayne and timbaland it was very below par for me.

if anyone wants its pm me and ill see what i can do.


----------



## competitionbros (Nov 14, 2006)

cbent22 said:


> hey i got the new jay-z album ( i know it doesnt come out for like anotehr week or so) but dont worry its the real thing and to tell the honest truth i am very dissapointed. i mean none of the tracks are really that ill i mean compared to what jay-z usu puts out they pretty much suck. and he had fire ass producers kayne and timbaland it was very below par for me.
> 
> if anyone wants its pm me and ill see what i can do.





i already sent it to everyone, i had it since last week



albums i'm really waiting on for the last quarter

Nas
Styles P
Lil Wayne/Juelz Santana if it comes out this year
Diplomatic Immunity 3
Talib Kweli
Kanye if it comes out this year


there's probably some more but yea


----------



## cbent22 (Nov 14, 2006)

competitionbros said:


> i already sent it to everyone, i had it since last week
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i think the carter 3 supposed to come out at the end of the year. damn ive been away from home for the past week or so so i just got a chance to download it it . but what do ya think about it.


----------



## competitionbros (Nov 14, 2006)

cbent22 said:


> i think the carter 3 supposed to come out at the end of the year. damn ive been away from home for the past week or so so i just got a chance to download it it . but what do ya think about it.





i downloaded about 4 cd's within a week of each other(Game, Snoop, Jim Jones And Jay-z) and Jay-z was there worst, i go on some Hip Hip boards and they're like" the is the greatest album i've ever heard" but it's terrible, only a few good songs and even alot of the beats aren't that good, i dunno what Jay was thinking but he fell off


----------



## cbent22 (Nov 14, 2006)

competitionbros said:


> i downloaded about 4 cd's within a week of each other(Game, Snoop, Jim Jones And Jay-z) and Jay-z was there worst, i go on some Hip Hip boards and they're like" the is the greatest album i've ever heard" but it's terrible, only a few good songs and even alot of the beats aren't that good, i dunno what Jay was thinking but he fell off



yeah games was pretty str8 i havent listened to jim jones yet and i didnt even download snoops but jay z was a major dissapointment


----------



## competitionbros (Nov 14, 2006)

i'm disappointed Jeezy is coming out before Nas, i wish they'd just hurry and release Nas' album, oh Fat Joe's cd is pretty nice lol


----------



## jkingler (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm amped about the new Nas, but I must say, those fucking _weak_ DJs killed all the versions of Black Republicans that I've been able to find. 

/doesn't even know who the Gomez brothers are, but would love to see them shot


----------



## competitionbros (Nov 14, 2006)

jkingler said:


> I'm amped about the new Nas, but I must say, those fucking weak DJs killed all the versions of Black Republicans that I've been able to find.





Best one i found was the one with Big Mike(the least talking on the track i could find)


----------



## cbent22 (Nov 14, 2006)

competitionbros said:


> i'm disappointed Jeezy is coming out before Nas, i wish they'd just hurry and release Nas' album, oh Fat Joe's cd is pretty nice lol



yeah i was just listening to illmatic yesterday and i realized that was the dopest hip-hop album ever to be released
and nas' new single is sick to


----------



## competitionbros (Nov 14, 2006)

i uploaded 3 tracks from the album, all nice as hell


----------



## jkingler (Nov 14, 2006)

Care to send them my way? I may already have the other two, but whatever. I can always compare the quality if I already have them.


----------



## competitionbros (Nov 14, 2006)

jkingler said:


> Care to send them my way? I may already have the other two, but whatever. I can always compare the quality if I already have them.





done...........


----------



## Perverse (Nov 14, 2006)

Yeah, hit me up too.


----------



## competitionbros (Nov 14, 2006)

done............


----------



## Perverse (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks man. Any of y'all like Justus League?


----------



## Slug (Nov 15, 2006)

yo, anyone got any old skool stuff (i.e. kool herc, big daddy kane, mc lyte, afrika bambatta, old beastie, rakim, erykah badu, or any george clinton) ive been really feeling an old vibe recently, and was wondering if anyone was feeling it too with all this public enemy and wu pimps going 'round


----------



## Crowe (Nov 15, 2006)

^ got two albums of Erykah  ^^



cbent22 said:


> hey i got the new jay-z album ( i know it doesnt come out for like anotehr week or so) but dont worry its the real thing and to tell the honest truth i am very dissapointed. i mean none of the tracks are really that ill i mean compared to what jay-z usu puts out they pretty much suck. and he had fire ass producers kayne and timbaland it was very below par for me.


I love this album, instrumental-wise it's ill as fuck.


----------



## Gamabunta (Nov 15, 2006)

Anyone heard the latest Jay-Z and Nas collabo track?

I must say, it is quite good. Not amazing, but its good.


----------



## jkingler (Nov 15, 2006)

I prefer Blood Diamond, based on what I've heard from the album so far. It's the only one that I feel is certified classic before being released. 

Relevant, well-written, and sharp. Niiiiice song.


----------



## Crowe (Nov 15, 2006)

Man just gave _Mos Def f Pharoahe Monch & Nate dogg - Oh No!_ a spin and damn, I never get tired of Pharoahe Monch's verse SICK and the delivery god?! For those who haven't heard it, here. The audio is a bit late but check that shit out.



> Very contagious raps should be trapped in cages
> Through stages of wackness, Pharoahe's raps are blazin
> And it amazes - me how you claim thug
> but go two-ways without SkyTel pagers
> ...



...and while you still are at it, watch this hot shit K-OS - The Love Song


----------



## jkingler (Nov 15, 2006)

Haha, funny you should mention that one. Cham and I were youtube battling with our fave songs and that one came up. We both had to pause and pay our respects. Monch is lethal.

EDIT: I actually prefer this track, though:

K-OS - The Love Song

It's not often that you get a club banger where there's a for real lyricist on the track. One of my fave beats ever. And it's just tight besides that. I am not a club head, but I'd dance to that one. 

As for a song that is just sick regardless, timeless, etc.

K-OS - The Love Song

I am so torn. Should I pimp Internal Affairs? Or an Organized Konfusion album?


----------



## jkingler (Nov 15, 2006)

Sorry to DP, but could someone hook me up with the album_ Breaking Atoms_ by 
Main Source? Lost it a long time ago and just remembered. I know you can get it from albumbase.com. I just don't want to give my cell # to a website to get it. XD


----------



## Perverse (Nov 15, 2006)

I got you, Joe.


----------



## jkingler (Nov 15, 2006)

Ah, thanks, dude. ^^

/gets

Also, why hasn't anyone else been checking out and voting in this battle?  Jiraya's peeping hole 

The sooner the votes are in, the sooner we get more free entertainment. And maybe some of you cats could jump into the fray. 

/encourages fun times


----------



## Kakash! (Nov 15, 2006)

Y'all should check out AZ's new album, shits hot, definately one of the album of the year!!

I'm liking the new Jigga album actually, production is  cant really go wrong with Dre and Just Blaze all over it.

Fav tracks at the moment are: Beach Chair, Trouble and Lost Ones.


----------



## competitionbros (Nov 15, 2006)

Kakash! said:


> Y'all should check out AZ's new album, shits hot, definately one of the album of the year!!
> 
> I'm liking the new Jigga album actually, production is  cant really go wrong with Dre and Just Blaze all over it.
> 
> Fav tracks at the moment are: Beach Chair, Trouble and Lost Ones.





AZ's album was nice, he needs to get better promyion, and i'm waiting for Papoose's album, best rookie in the game


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Nov 15, 2006)

Sharingan Eye said:


> Coolio = one hit wonder.



You can't respect childhood favorite than again you were in pre-k when it came out.  I am not saying its divine but most of us were in elementary school and having some love for him showed that we knew some good hip-hop.


----------



## Slug (Nov 16, 2006)

yo guys, i got the ecid cd today, who wants it? also, i know this is a hip hop thread, but i know one of you has the new tenacious d album... pass my way?


----------



## Hell On Earth (Nov 16, 2006)

The best album on the planet is ILLMATIC-Nas. Has anyone seen the Bet hip hop awards?? If so the performances were horrible,even Busta Rhymes was talking about that shyt how in his era performing was must in order for you to succeed in the rap game but it doesn't seem like it today. They need to watch How Run Dmc,Public Enemy,Busta Rhymes etc use to do it. 

one Love


----------



## competitionbros (Nov 16, 2006)

BeaThEmDoWn said:


> The best album on the planet is ILLMATIC-Nas. Has anyone seen the Bet hip hop awards?? If so the performances were horrible,even Busta Rhymes was talking about that shyt how in his era performing was must in order for you to succeed in the rap game but it doesn't seem like it today. They need to watch How Run Dmc,Public Enemy,Busta Rhymes etc use to do it.
> 
> one Love




the perfomances were pretty good, only one i didn't like was the Wayne/Baby one because they weren't really hype about it


----------



## Perverse (Nov 16, 2006)

Thanks for the Clipse pimp, competitionbros. Rep given.


----------



## Slug (Nov 16, 2006)

yo shari, i know you wasn't completly feeling ecid, but mind if i pass it by you as well? also, do you have illmatic? and/or stillmatic


----------



## Perverse (Nov 16, 2006)

I have Nas's whole discography. Send me the ecid anyway, I'll give it a spin to see if it grows on me.


----------



## Gamabunta (Nov 16, 2006)

"ILLMATIC" is far from the best hip-hop album. Jay-Z's Reasonable Doubt is easily as good.

Anyone want the latest Jay-Z & Nas collabo track? If so PM me.

Also Coolio a 1 hit wonder? His last album he did was acknowledged by real hip-hop fans as quite good. So i doubt he is a 1 hit wonder (im not a fan of him myself).


----------



## Hell On Earth (Nov 16, 2006)

Gamabunta said:


> "ILLMATIC" is far from the best hip-hop album. Jay-Z's Reasonable Doubt is easily as good.
> 
> Anyone want the latest Jay-Z & Nas collabo track? If so PM me.
> 
> Also Coolio a 1 hit wonder? His last album he did was acknowledged by real hip-hop fans as quite good. So i doubt he is a 1 hit wonder (im not a fan of him myself).



Smart Man.


----------



## delirium (Nov 16, 2006)

sage.. Where's the ECID dude?! How is it BTW. Live up to expectations?


----------



## Kakash! (Nov 16, 2006)

Illmatic vs. Reasonable Doubt is pretty much personal preferance although i'd say Illmatic was a lot more influential in shaping most of the hip hop that came after including Jigga's debut album.

For me its Illmatic over RD anyday, everyday!!


----------



## delirium (Nov 16, 2006)

^^ This is true. Jay used to rhyme double time. Hella syllables and then his flow slowed down after the debut. 

Either way, both don't get the nod for best album on the planet.


----------



## cbent22 (Nov 16, 2006)

Kakash! said:


> Illmatic vs. Reasonable Doubt is pretty much personal preferance although i'd say Illmatic was a lot more influential in shaping most of the hip hop that came after including Jigga's debut album.
> 
> For me its Illmatic over RD anyday, everyday!!



Yeah i get ya I feel the same way Reasonable Dount is an amazing album, i think Dead Presidents is one of the best songs ever but Illmatic was just nasty bar for bar it surpasses Reasonable Doubt. I mean there are so many sick as verses in Illmatic all of it influential. Illmatic IMO is the best album ever made for Hip-Hop

BTW how nasty does AZ rip Life's A Bitch on illmatic? and has anyone hear his mixtape blend with Dirty Harry? One of the best mixtapes i have ever heard it. if anyones interested just PM me.


----------



## delirium (Nov 16, 2006)

So you're saying Illmatic is better than any Rakim, any KRS, any early Wu (group or solo), Ready to Die etc..


----------



## cbent22 (Nov 16, 2006)

Del Earium said:


> So you're saying Illmatic is better than any Rakim, any KRS, any early Wu (group or solo), Ready to Die etc..



Yep Illmatic is sick as fuck but thats my opinion many people may disagree but thats what i think.


----------



## delirium (Nov 16, 2006)

Alright, just wanted to hear (read) it. That makes it official. cbent22 really is 'bent' on something major. 

Naw really though.. I mentioned _Ready To Die_ but I haven't listened to that album in hella days. Now that album was raw like Cocain straight from Bolivia. I'mma put that shit in right NOW.


----------



## Slug (Nov 17, 2006)

you del, get on aim and ill give it to ya... i'm still listening to it in order to get a good "write up" on it to convince others to listen.

impressions: from what i've heard, i'm not dissapointed, but i'm not completly blown away either. del, remember how we had that discussion about mac lethal? same thing applies to ecid. this guy has some major talent and you can deffenitly hear it in this. but then again you can also tell that this guy is "new" to the game and has alot of room to improve. but from what i hear, i love this and this guy is someone to watch out for in the future.


----------



## Perverse (Nov 17, 2006)

What's happenin with the ecid, sage?


----------



## Slug (Nov 17, 2006)

im doing a write up on it first, then im pimping it. if you really want it now get on aim.


----------



## Perverse (Nov 17, 2006)

I don't have AIM, but it's aight. Just checking up.


----------



## delirium (Nov 17, 2006)

_KWGoD in Ancient times - part 1 _
*Movie Version!
@Youtube*​

BET doin something right. Styles, Papoose & Lupe cypher during BET Awards.


----------



## delirium (Nov 17, 2006)

_*double post no jutsu*_

I forget who the other Molemen fans are in here.. But I have their newest, _Killing Fields_. So whoever you are/were, come in and refresh my memory so I can pass it around.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Nov 18, 2006)

Damn i'm in love with Kim. Eminem is twisted as fuck in that song, & i love the chorus. So long, bitch you did me so wrong. I dont wanna go on, living in this world without you.


----------



## Slug (Nov 18, 2006)

yo del, i only know molemen from the song that slug is featured in, which i have no clue what it is... only that hes on it, so molemen = good in my book


----------



## delirium (Nov 18, 2006)

There's a Sage song on here, well.. Felt actually with Murs. But I'll pass it your way.


----------



## Perverse (Nov 18, 2006)

Del Earium said:


> _KWGoD in Ancient times - part 1 _
> *Movie Version!
> @Youtube*​
> 
> BET doin something right. Styles, Papoose & Lupe cypher during BET Awards.



That shit is FUCKING RAW! OMG that is sick, Styles and Pap have been 2 of my fave artists for like 2 years now.


----------



## delirium (Nov 18, 2006)

Lupe's verse on there was fuckin nice. I didn't really pay attention the first time I listened to it but the second time I just realized what it was he was saying. Papoose was really nice on there too.


----------



## Slug (Nov 18, 2006)

i really love how alot of lupe's verse's have to do with comics and stuff... really cool... dont know where i was going with that


----------



## Crowe (Nov 18, 2006)

Del Earium said:


> _KWGoD in Ancient times - part 1 _
> *Movie Version!
> @Youtube*​
> 
> BET doin something right. Styles, Papoose & Lupe cypher during BET Awards.


Serious killer verses from all three! Dope as fuck.

*Check this out*!!!111oeneo

One of the fastest rappers?00:20


----------



## Kakash! (Nov 18, 2006)

Wow, listening to Doctor's Advocate at the moment and its actually scary how similar he sounds to Dre, the flow and even the voice is eerily familiar.


----------



## delirium (Nov 18, 2006)

Plug. Go check that shit out.


----------



## competitionbros (Nov 18, 2006)

Kakash! said:


> Wow, listening to Doctor's Advocate at the moment and its actually scary how similar he sounds to Dre, the flow and even the voice is eerily familiar.



yea, i thought it was Dre on some songs lol, the album overall is pretty good, fav song is Doctor's Advocate


----------



## Sid (Nov 18, 2006)

listen to the tune that should start playing automatically. 

It's a track called _Astro_ and features Ghostface Killah, Trife, and Wigs. The beat is by a Dutch producer called 'Kubus'. 

The track was made at an event in Amsterdam called 'De Hop'



> deHop is a unique project that started 2 years ago in a small bar in Amsterdam. In short a producer/beatmaker, a mc and a graphic artist come together to create a 12inch record in front of a live audience. The producer chops a beat, the mc writes his rhymes and a graphic designer creates a sleeve, all on the spot!




How hot is that beat?


----------



## Crowe (Nov 18, 2006)

^ Hot shit. Though I preferred _Register _& _Buiten Westen_, I actually wonder how the later one would sound with some rap over it. Would be pretty unique shit.


----------



## delirium (Nov 18, 2006)

I'd pay to see *DOOM* kill _Buiten Western_.


----------



## Sid (Nov 18, 2006)

pek the villain said:


> ^ Hot shit. Though I preferred _Register _& _Buiten Westen_, I actually wonder how the later one would sound with some rap over it. Would be pretty unique shit.



=]

His album is called _Buiten Westen_, and most of the tracks on it feature various Dutch MCs, including the title track.

I can upload it if you guys fancy some Dutch hip-hop


----------



## delirium (Nov 18, 2006)

Hiphop from around the world is definitely loved.


----------



## cbent22 (Nov 18, 2006)

Del Earium said:


> Alright, just wanted to hear (read) it. That makes it official. cbent22 really is 'bent' on something major.
> 
> Naw really though.. I mentioned _Ready To Die_ but I haven't listened to that album in hella days. Now that album was raw like Cocain straight from Bolivia. I'mma put that shit in right NOW.



well thats my opinion and if ya dont like it deal w it i really dont care.
but anyways Ready To Die is a sick album i was listening to other day but i think we hype up BIG and Pac a little to much bc they are dead.  I mean they are sick but not as sick as some people make it seem.


----------



## Crowe (Nov 18, 2006)

I don't care where it's from as long as teh shit is hot ^^

Del: I played the acapella version of Change the beat with doom over the beat and damn the shit was hot as hell.


----------



## competitionbros (Nov 18, 2006)

man, i just heard the J.R. Writer diss to Jay and it's nice, Hov need some back-up because he can't take on the Diplomats by himself


----------



## delirium (Nov 18, 2006)

cbent22 said:


> well thats my opinion and if ya dont like it deal w it i really dont care.
> but anyways Ready To Die is a sick album i was listening to other day but i think we hype up BIG and Pac a little to much bc they are dead.  I mean they are sick but not as sick as some people make it seem.



Don't trip son. I was just playin.  I understand music is all about opinion. I guess it's hard to read that I was just jokin.

But true on hype. But if shit isn't overhyped.. what are the masses gonna buy, know what I'm saying? At least they had skills unlike some who get major love but lack major skills.



pek the villain said:


> I don't care where it's from as long as teh shit is hot ^^
> 
> Del: I played the acapella version of Change the beat with doom over the beat and damn the shit was hot as hell.



I actually like to know where the music comes from. It's like a window into another world. Just like when I watch Anime or read Manga. Like schools in a America don't have you take off your shoes before you enter, honorifics and slew of other stuff. You can get a different perspective. BUT.. if the shits whack, then yeah, don't really care where it's from.

Yes.. I'm sure it was. Something about the the drums on the track reminded me of Dilla. And of course when I think Dilla.. I think Madlib and then DOOM.


----------



## jkingler (Nov 18, 2006)

@Cunninlynguists/Tonedeff fans and esp. peK:

Here's the full version of that video you linked to:

Bush & Blair @ gay bar

Nuckin' futs.


----------



## jkingler (Nov 18, 2006)

Oh, and since someone in some thread was mentioning how they like comic book refs in hip-hop, check this:

*Link Removed*


----------



## Crowe (Nov 18, 2006)

I've seen it, I choose not to post it because it's a long introduction in this clip D:

Shit is hot as hell, too bad they haven't recorded the live version cuz the live version >>> the original.

Edit: Hahaha, I was just thinking "this must be Last emperor" and I was right. One of my favorite lyrical tracks really, the lyrics in the track is dope as fuck.

Edit2: Less than a week before I see Cunninlynguists + Tonedeff D:

Edit3: Anyone interested in Substantial? He's a member of Extended F@mm with pack / substantial / toned and have worked with Nujabes. He outsold all major rap artists album when released his solo album in Japan.


----------



## jkingler (Nov 18, 2006)

@Substantial: if you're pimping, I'm taking. 

@Last Emp: Here's where I'm going to post a link to the sequel, Secret Wars 2, when it's done ULing, in case you haven't heard it--it's much more rare, for some reason.



Hmm. I think I am going to go ahead and pimp some Last Emp for my next pimp. Since I am going to do select tracks, not an album, and that sounds sorta fun right now.


----------



## Sid (Nov 18, 2006)

I've sent _Kubus - Buitenwesten_ to Del, pek, and jk. If anybody else wants it just  let me know.



pek the villain said:


> Edit3: Anyone interested in Substantial? He's a member of Extended F@mm with pack / substantial / toned and have worked with Nujabes. He outsold all major rap artists album when released his solo album in Japan.



I wasn't too impressed with his album when I heard it a while back, but maybe I need to give it a few more spins.


----------



## jkingler (Nov 18, 2006)

Have you heard that Saul Williams yet, pek, Sid?


----------



## Crowe (Nov 18, 2006)

Jkingler: I've heard it too but pt.1 totally blows pt.2 away, I didn't find it nearly as good as pt.1.

EditaboutSaul: Del pimped it a few days ago right? I'm sure I've heard some tracks from his album that was released 2002-2003(?) but not much.

Sid: It's overall an average album, 6/10 I'd say but there are some killer tracks in the album that is just godlike;
I own you
*BBQ *(feat RnB)
Opium
What u want
Hammered
*Sacrifice*

Hm, but I guess tastes are different and Sid, damn I love you. Oink got everything I need! Just a bit hard to keep up with the ratio, I'm almost sharing 24/7 but still only have 0:38


----------



## cbent22 (Nov 18, 2006)

Del Earium said:


> Don't trip son. I was just playin.  I understand music is all about opinion. I guess it's hard to read that I was just jokin.
> 
> But true on hype. But if shit isn't overhyped.. what are the masses gonna buy, know what I'm saying? At least they had skills unlike some who get major love but lack major skills..



O my fault yeah its kinda hard to tell you were joking...but  yeah i completely get what you are saying BIG is one my favorite reappers but i just feel like we (people) say that BIG and Pac are Hip-Hops best just bc they are dead. and give them all this hype they feel like they need to bc they are dead. you get what im saying?


----------



## jkingler (Nov 18, 2006)

Well, too lazy to edit my penultimate post, so here's the link to Last Emp - Secret Wars 2

*Link Removed*


----------



## delirium (Nov 18, 2006)

cbent22 said:


> O my fault yeah its kinda hard to tell you were joking...but  yeah i completely get what you are saying BIG is one my favorite reappers but i just feel like we (people) say that BIG and Pac are Hip-Hops best just bc they are dead. and give them all this hype they feel like they need to bc they are dead. you get what im saying?



I know exactly what you're saying. Where was all the Jay Dee love before he passed, even though he was everybodies favorite producers favorite procures. And that's actually not a figure os speech. Pharrell was on 106 and Park once and actually said his favorite producer was J Dilla.

The funny thing about the BIG situation though is that on one of the _Life After Death_ tracks he has that line, "You're no body 'til sombody kills you." Add that with the title of his debut _Ready To Die_ and songs like _Suicidal Thoughts_.. Dude literally talked himself to death.



jkingler said:


> Well, too lazy to edit my penultimate post, so here's the link to Last Emp - Secret Wars 2
> 
> *Link Removed*



_Secret Wars I_ was one of my introductory tracks into the underground world. Completely blew my mind. And yet this track is about nth times better. Wow..


----------



## cbent22 (Nov 18, 2006)

Del Earium said:


> I know exactly what you're saying. Where was all the Jay Dee love before he passed, even though he was everybodies favorite producers favorite procures. And that's actually not a figure os speech. Pharrell was on 106 and Park once and actually said his favorite producer was J Dilla.
> 
> The funny thing about the BIG situation though is that on one of the _Life After Death_ tracks he has that line, "You're no body 'til sombody kills you." Add that with the title of his debut _Ready To Die_ and songs like _Suicidal Thoughts_.. Dude literally talked himself to death.



yeah i completely get ya and its da truth. but hey they still are sick  and i guess thats what matters


----------



## Crowe (Nov 18, 2006)

More pimping ? Damn, I've downloaded 10 albums today and getting low on HD space :I


----------



## Sid (Nov 18, 2006)

jkingler said:


> Well, too lazy to edit my penultimate post, so here's the link to Last Emp - Secret Wars 2
> 
> *Link Removed*



both of them are awesome.

Best line in Part 2:

"It's just Bizarre versus The Blob"


----------



## delirium (Nov 18, 2006)

Can someone help me with some *Senim Silla*? I'm feeling like some real ill Hiphop right now.


----------



## jkingler (Nov 18, 2006)

All I've got with Senim Silla is Binary Star ish. Sorry.


----------



## delirium (Nov 18, 2006)

Sadly, me too © Clipse. I like One Be Lo better.. but Silla came just as nice.


----------



## Gamabunta (Nov 19, 2006)

Ive got part (i am not sure if its full) of senim sillas solo effort album. I much prefer senim silla to one.be.lo


----------



## Crowe (Nov 19, 2006)

Anyone interested in _J. Armz-How To Be An MC Vol. 38 _? It's all instrumental, really, really hot shit.


----------



## jkingler (Nov 19, 2006)

^Sure, I'd check it out eventually. 

/currently spinning Pharaoh Monch - Internal Affairs; on The Light <3


----------



## Kakash! (Nov 19, 2006)

^Classic. We allowed to share albums here?

Bumpin -> Jehst 'Premonitions EP' and Lexicon 'Youth Is Yours'. Neone else into British hip hop here?


----------



## competitionbros (Nov 19, 2006)

pek the villain said:


> Anyone interested in _J. Armz-How To Be An MC Vol. 38 _? It's all instrumental, really, really hot shit.





i'd really like that please, i love just listening to the beats sometimes


Edit: and i've been waiting a while for 38, i've got 33-37


----------



## Crowe (Nov 19, 2006)

^ Send. Hope you'll like ém. Definitely some nice shit.



> ^Classic. We allowed to share albums here?


You are allowed to share music via PM, .mp3's and albums ain't allowed to be posted on the forum though.


----------



## delirium (Nov 19, 2006)

Kakash! said:
			
		

> Bumpin -> Jehst 'Premonitions EP' and Lexicon 'Youth Is Yours'. Neone else into British hip hop here?



I'm Mos Def famliar with Jehst. Lexicon not so much though. Reccomendations? Or maybe you'd like to make your first share with the MD?

Couldn't find Senim Silla. So I just went with S.T.I.L.L.B.O.R.N. One Be Lo never phails to amaze.


----------



## Crowe (Nov 19, 2006)

Anyone followed _World rap tournament?_


----------



## Kakash! (Nov 19, 2006)

Del Earium said:


> I'm Mos Def famliar with Jehst. Lexicon not so much though. Reccomendations? Or maybe you'd like to make your first share with the MD?


I'll PM the link once i've uploaded it. Its most definately worth checkin.


----------



## delirium (Nov 19, 2006)

Kakash! said:


> I'll PM the link once i've uploaded it. Its most definately worth checkin.



That's what I like to hear. Once I get an idea of the type of Hiphop you like.. There'll be some Christmas gifts waiting to be opened. 

Anyone know of any good DVD ripping programs (I.E. Free) I can get. I wanna share this documentary Freestyle with ya'll. Or at least to those who haven't seen it yet.


----------



## competitionbros (Nov 19, 2006)

just found this, supposed to be the tracklist for Hip Hop Is Dead

1. Don’t Hate Me Now (produced by Salaam Remi)
2. QB Tru G’s featuring The Game (produced by Dr. Dre)
3. Black Republican featuring Jay-Z (produced by L.E.S.)
4. Where Y’all At (produced by Salaam Remi)
5. Play on Playa featuring Snoop Dogg (produced by Scott Storch)
6. Still Dreaming featuring Kanye West & Chrisette Michelle (produced by Kanye West)
7. White Man’s Paper featuring Damien Marley (produced by Afrikan)
8. Blunt Ashes (produced by Chris Webber)
9. Hip-Hop Is Dead featuring will.i.am.(produced by will.i.am)
10. Where Are They Now (produced by Nas and Salaam Remi)
11.Let There Be Light featuring Tre Williams (produced by Kanye West)
12. Not Going Back featuring Kelis (produced by Star Gate)
13. Can’t Forget About You featuring Chrisette Michelle (produced by will.i.am)
14. Hold Down the Block (produced by Mark Batson)

i also have Black Republican with no dj so holla if you want it


----------



## Tristis (Nov 19, 2006)

pek the villain said:


> Anyone followed _World rap tournament?_



you mean the 2 on 2 WRC hosted by Jumpoff?


----------



## Gamabunta (Nov 19, 2006)

The company i work with interviewed Klashnekoff (some of you will know who he is) about the album Lionhearts Tussle with the Beast. I will try to find out some sneak info.


----------



## jkingler (Nov 19, 2006)

> I'll PM the link once i've uploaded it. Its most definately worth checkin.


Send it by my way as well, if you will. 

@Hip Hop is Dead's tracklist: I saw that a while back. The only cameo I am passionately against at this point is Kelis', but maybe she'll change my mind. I doubt it, but I guess I'll see. XD


----------



## Gamabunta (Nov 19, 2006)

jkingler said:


> Send it by my way as well, if you will.
> 
> @Hip Hop is Dead's tracklist: I saw that a while back. The only cameo I am passionately against at this point is Kelis', but maybe she'll change my mind. I doubt it, but I guess I'll see. XD



Kelis needs to stop making music.


----------



## jkingler (Nov 19, 2006)

Based on what I've heard, I would have to agree. But apparently someone likes her. Maybe we should let her keep recording, find them, and take them out, effectively ending her career as well? 

/too lazy and not angry enough to actually do so, but it sounds interesting nonetheless. XD


----------



## Gamabunta (Nov 19, 2006)

In theory all we would need is about 5 bullets. But as there are a lot of tonedeff people out there i might have to call in an air strike.

Jigga's new album only has 1 good tune on it for me (Lost Ones). Which is a shame cos im a big jigga fan.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 19, 2006)

Moleman - Killing Field leaked today.

The last track on the album is

Vakill - V

Get it. It's fucking sick, they sample V From Vendetta on it.


----------



## jkingler (Nov 19, 2006)

^Send? :amazed


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Nov 19, 2006)

C'mon, Kelis? What about "Milkshake" and "I hate you so much right now"?!lol But right now I'm on a Lupe Fiasco grind.


----------



## Slug (Nov 20, 2006)

Ultimate Naruto Fanflash 5

check this out.... of course its atmosphere.. but soo much more than that! haha

Ultimate Naruto Fanflash 5

same thing, but different too.

big ups if you know the song


----------



## delirium (Nov 20, 2006)

sage, damn you suck a fat one.

But f'real. I got *Freestyle* ripped. The quality in picture isn't exactly DVD wuality. But the sounds all there and the up's gonna take a couple hours.. but who wait it?


----------



## Perverse (Nov 20, 2006)

dimezanime17 said:


> C'mon, Kelis? What about "Milkshake" and "I hate you so much right now"?!lol But right now I'm on a Lupe Fiasco grind.



I don't like Lupe all that much, his voice annoys the shit outta me.


----------



## Kakash! (Nov 20, 2006)

Yeh i saw the Hip Hop Is Dead Tracklist a while ago. I've heard all thats been leaked so far, i'm not expecting another Illmatic or an all time hip hop classic but it looks to me like another solid release from Esco. I'll be more then pleased with that. The Production list looks nice. 'Ye, Just Blaze, Neptunes, Primo, Salaam Remi!!


----------



## Kakash! (Nov 20, 2006)

Violent By Design said:


> Moleman - Killing Field leaked today.
> 
> The last track on the album is
> 
> ...


No doubt. That track is ill. I love comic book refs and samples!

Del and Jking i've PM'd the Lexicon album. Also if neones interested in this Moleman album just post a request, i'll PM it to u.


----------



## jkingler (Nov 20, 2006)

> Also if neones interested in this Moleman album just post a request, i'll PM it to u.


I always hear about them but I've never heard them, so sure, I'll bite. 

/almost never refuses a pimp


----------



## Crowe (Nov 20, 2006)

Substantial said:
			
		

> As far as collabs with Nujabes, we spoke about doing some new stuf earlier this year but he hasn't gotten back to me in a while. I wrote this really crazy song to one of his newer tracks. It's entitled "Change Doesn't". The lyrics are crazy. I'll probably have it remixed by someone else. Who knows???


  

& fans Cise starr/Cyne should check  remix of_ D.F.T.N. _Shit is really dope.


----------



## Century (Nov 20, 2006)

Anyone got that Doctors Advocate album, its a classic by West Coast standards.


----------



## Kakash! (Nov 20, 2006)

^Wouldnt go as far as to saying its a classic, not to me it wasnt neway. I cant see it being as influential as the likes of Doggystyle and Chronic but it is another solid effort from The Game.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Nov 20, 2006)

Kakashi, it's not that the song is not a classic, but it's that you can't accept it as a classic. And do you know why? It's not because you want to not accept it, but because it's something that's out in the modern day and age of your life. It's a natural thing today for people to accept things that they have exprienced in modern day to not be a classic, because they don't want to go that far in giving that much respect. It's like Michael Jackson. His songs were hits back then, but they are known as classics because they were songs that were good that we use to listen to when we grew up, and the adults respect it more because it was music in their time that they feel is way better than the music that's going on now. If something like Doctor's Advocate (which I've only heard so far the two singles) came out in the early 90's, trust me, if we were to discuss about it now, you would consider it a classic, of course if Game was one of the rappers you respected. Trust me, kids at the ages of 12 and below right now, when they grow up, they will look at most of the songs that are out now to be classics, even though to us they were either hits or 'okay'.


----------



## delirium (Nov 20, 2006)

I don't know about that.. *Blackalicious* kicks down some classic shit. *Madivillain*, easily a classic. Anything even within the vicinity of *Dilla* is a classic. Granted, not all of came out in the last 5 years, but even records that did are still banging like a porn star. *Jaylib* anyone? If a records good, a records good. Simple. And in Kakash!'s point of view, it's not good enough to be called a classic. He does bring up a point too. What exactly did this record do to make people rethink rap?


----------



## Kakash! (Nov 20, 2006)

The person up there said Doctor's Advocate was a classic, not just a very good record but the word CLASSIC!! You mean to tell me that this album is the best out there, one of the greatest and of the highest quality!! If so then i'm gonna have to completely disagree.

First off the album needs to stand the test of time, records like Reasonable Doubt, 36 Chambers and even Illmatic are timeless, u love them now like u did back in the mid-90s. Just for that reason callin DA a classic is just scandolous! 

On top of that Game doesnt bring nething new that i havent heard before, its the same old thuggish/gangsta rap with a couple of joints about f*cking bitches and livin it up! Rappers before have done this and done it better then him, Freddie Foxx, Ice T, Nwa, Big L etc etc.

What i'm tryna say is that this album aint groundbreaking, it aint gonna be as influential as some of the albums i mentioned and i dont think game is setting standards for the next few years.

The point about me rejecting this as a classic cus its modern is just weak. Little Brother, MF Doom, Masta Ace, Nas, Blackalicious, Canibus, Jay-Z have all released classics in the last few years!


----------



## Century (Nov 20, 2006)

Its all a matter of opinion, you can state what you feel but that does not change my view, this album was under fire from so many people talking about how he could not do it without Dre or he'd flop when it came, first 3 days he bought in like 450,000 which is far from a flop. As far as his development I see it sure hes kept that flow hes had but its gone beyond just bitches and guns I feel hes speaking from his soul. Classic mabe a stretch to some but its gonna have its impact no dout then earn a spot as a classic.


----------



## delirium (Nov 20, 2006)

You say its a matter of opinion on it's classic status and yet end your post saying it's no doubt going to have it's impact. Pick one kid. If you wanna go to opinion route, fine, I don't mind that. We can agree to disagree. But if you wanna go the fact route, then I'll continue to say otherwise. Fact is, he's doing a rehash style, and one that has been done better (as Kakash! already stated). There's nothing graoundbreakin about it. There's nothing that makes one rethink the idea of beats or rhymes. It's a solidly safe record.

@Kakash!: This *Lexicon* is nice. It's got a (early) *Slum Village*, *ATCQ* vibe/feel music to it. As in, simple and easily digestible language and flows on top of easy head knockers. For some reason though.. i was dissappointed that they don't rhyme in accents. 

*ED!*t: I just did a google on these cats. They'r enot even from across the seas. They're from LA. It's whatever, still dope shit. Are you a Nikehead? Damn that song is fuckin tight. Makes me wanna start collecting again.


----------



## Kakash! (Nov 20, 2006)

No doubt. And YES i'm a Nikehead!


----------



## delirium (Nov 20, 2006)

I was thinking of rippin that move up too. And add it with my Saul thread (along with his debut). The scene where him and the cat in the cell next to his starts freestyling. Damn that shit is powerful.


----------



## Crowe (Nov 20, 2006)

Haha, that was the scene i linked too D:


----------



## delirium (Nov 20, 2006)

Yeah, I clicked on it after I posted. What a coincidence. Shows how dope that scene was though.

Just checked that remix out. That's nice. I like it. Do you have anything by Cyne besides *Evolution Fight* and *Collections*? Jink sent me a gang of stuff, but the links died.


----------



## Crowe (Nov 20, 2006)

I got some vinyl stuff like *African elephants*, *Due Progress*, *Midas* basically remixes and instrumentals on one track each vinyl and *Time Being* from which you might have heard a few songs already.


----------



## delirium (Nov 21, 2006)

If you're on the west coast. *DJ Shadow* and *Q-Tip* are on Lettermen tonight.

If you're on the East.. anybody catch it.. how was it?


----------



## Perverse (Nov 21, 2006)

Del Earium said:


> I was thinking of rippin that move up too. And add it with my Saul thread (along with his debut). The scene where him and the cat in the cell next to his starts freestyling. Damn that shit is powerful.



Hit me up with that man, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 21, 2006)

If anyone got the "Re-Up" cause i heard it leaked and can send it PM i'll give some rep or something, can't seem to find it


----------



## Kakash! (Nov 21, 2006)

^Gotcha. Enjoy!


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 21, 2006)

Ayo didn't work, but ima give you some rep cause you tried or trying again.


----------



## Kakash! (Nov 21, 2006)

^Try now, some mix up wit the link before!


----------



## King Bookah (Nov 21, 2006)

Anybody seen this? It's awesome beyond words.

Last Kiss by Bonnie Pink


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Nov 21, 2006)

Is anybody else in here really feeling D12 & Eminem??? Im sorry that I slept on them for so long, especially Proof. Searching For Jerry Garcia & I Miss The Hip Hop Shop are the shit. Also, Devil's Night = Tha Shit.


----------



## Perverse (Nov 22, 2006)

gaara d. lucci said:


> Anybody seen this? It's awesome beyond words.
> 
> Youtube



That's gay!


----------



## delirium (Nov 22, 2006)

Yo Shari.. you watch that movie?


----------



## Perverse (Nov 22, 2006)

Is this the Hip Hop Police movie? I lost the link man... You still got it?

I can only watch after the 30th November, cos I have exams till then.


----------



## delirium (Nov 22, 2006)

Naw.. I don't have that link anymore. But I recently sent you a documentary on Freestyling. *Mos Def* and *Black Thought* rip some nice ones on there. *B.I.G.*'s classic anal rippin freestyle is on there too.

Don't work too hard though, kid.


----------



## Perverse (Nov 23, 2006)

My parents get up me if I don't study hard man. I'll download that later tonight; I thought it was an album.


----------



## xRUStillDown (Nov 23, 2006)

Did Jay-Z just come out with a new album?.. Wasn't his so called "Black" album his last one?..


----------



## delirium (Nov 23, 2006)

Naw. That was his supposed "retirement album". But he came back from retirement and put out _Kingdom Come_ which came out 2 days ago.


----------



## competitionbros (Nov 23, 2006)

side-note, Kingdom Come is ass.......just a heads-up


Edit: the "hip hop is dead" album cover looks mad nice


----------



## xRUStillDown (Nov 23, 2006)

Is that album any good?.. I haven't bought any cd's in like months.. The last two I believe were Kanye West & Mary J. Blige..


----------



## delirium (Nov 23, 2006)

It's a pretty average Jay-Z album. He's a got some rust build up.. But something you'd pretty much expect from the man. I caught him recyclin from *Big L* though. There's a thread for this album on this page, I posted it in there.


----------



## xRUStillDown (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm abit outdated in new hip hop/rap songs.. You got a top 10 list or something you can share?..


----------



## delirium (Nov 23, 2006)

I gotta warn.. I'mma pretty jaded fan and my tastes can be a little obscure sometimes. But if we're gonna talk new Hiphop shit? I'd say check out some..

Blackalicious
Clipse (Hell Hath No Fury is F.. I.. you finish it off)
P.O.S.
Ohmega Watts
MF DOOM (+Vik Vaugh moniker)
Jaylib
One Self
Madvillain
G. Love (new or old)
Last Emperor
One.Be.Lo
J. Dilla

Not really a top 10 list.. It'd be too hard to limit. Just started listing some things that have been in rotaion Hiphop wise.


----------



## xRUStillDown (Nov 23, 2006)

I only know 50% of those, but i'ma check it out.. Thanks man..


----------



## delirium (Nov 23, 2006)

Cool. Now that I think about it.. there's a lot of good shit to be heard.. Some Access Immortal, Scienz of Life, PSALM One, B.U.M.S., Sound Providers, Unspoken Heard, Fokis, Fat Jon, Wordburglar, H2O, Nujabes, Rubberroom, Kidz In The Hall, MC Paul Barman, Apani B & Polyrhythm Addicts..

Damn I love Hiphop.


----------



## Slug (Nov 23, 2006)

oh god dont you know it.... but like del says... each of our lists will be pretty biased as to what we think is "the best" hip hop

common
deep puddle dynamics
atmosphere
psalm one
k'naan
mac lethal
ecid
swollen members
jurassic 5
sage francis
plan b
sir j wellington
sol.illaquist of sound


also.. the ecid is coming, ive just been working soo much its pathetic... its coming dont worry.. and i really wonder who negged me from the "rap sucks" thread, kinda jacked.


----------



## delirium (Nov 23, 2006)

I got two reps for that thread. Can't wait for the next one.


----------



## Sakura (Nov 23, 2006)

I did not know this thread existed; 
I do love hip-hop and rap though. It's currently knocking out my love for hard rock. <3


----------



## CABLE (Nov 23, 2006)

Del Earium said:


> I got two reps for that thread. Can't wait for the next one.



Fool, rep is nothing. I've been around for a long time and I can tell you, rep amounts to nothing.


----------



## Crowe (Nov 23, 2006)

Meh, it's a way to show your appreciation. The music section isn't like the other sections really, getting a rep in the music section usually means something.

Oh, and thanks for the Kubus, Sid. Some really hot tracks but tbh it's the instrumental that makes the tracks. The rappers he has worked with doesn't seem to be able to fully use the sick beat Kubus offers.

Cunninlynguists's mixtape vol 2 is hot as hell. Listening through the albums and this is one of my favorite mixtapes ever.

Masta Ace - Play Hard
Cunninlynguists f. Natti - What they playin
Tonedeff Mecca Session And Packfm - Fear
Natti - Break Even Ft Tripp Doogan (Prod. By Kno) 
Mr SOS - Time (Prod by Kno)

The list could easily be made much longer.


----------



## Gamabunta (Nov 23, 2006)

Any thoughts on jiggas new album?


----------



## shady0008 (Nov 23, 2006)

hey uh outta sages list ive only heard of 'common' and from del eariums list i have no clue who those ppl are. where do get to listen to these rappers music??


----------



## competitionbros (Nov 23, 2006)

Gamabunta said:


> Any thoughts on jiggas new album?





ass, that pretty much sums it up


----------



## Crowe (Nov 23, 2006)

Can someone re-upload the eminem album? It died it seems. Would really be appreciated. I do check out all hip hop pimps, it's just that I can't listen to them all directly when I download them. I download them and put them in my "to listen through" folder.

I will keep posting this guys myspace until you realized his awesomeness. 

check out:

DFTN
Heavy Metal King
Plastic World


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Nov 23, 2006)

Does anyone have *Fat Jon - Lightweight Heavy*, *DJ Shadow -Entroducing...* and *RJD2 - Deadringer*?

Thanks.


----------



## Crowe (Nov 23, 2006)

Got all DJ Shadow & RJD2's albums D:

Need an upload?


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Nov 23, 2006)

Yeah. That'd be great.

Thanks.


----------



## delirium (Nov 23, 2006)

SASUNARU<3 said:


> Fool, rep is nothing. I've been around for a long time and I can tell you, rep amounts to nothing.



I only brought up the whole rep thing because sage brought it up. We were both on AIM when the thread popped up. We tried talking to dude about how rap doesn't really suck. sage got negged, but I got repped. That's funny to me. For some reason dude kept goin on about how sage was flamin him?  And I'm pretty sure rep means nothing around here when cats are betting with reps as chips.



shady0008 said:


> hey uh outta sages list ive only heard of 'common' and from del eariums list i have no clue who those ppl are. where do get to listen to these rappers music??



Word of mouth.. Like these message boards. So check those artists out (and my list on the page before) and come back and express how mind a 'slodin their work can be. 

Alright.. vote: *GZA* - _Animal Planet_ or *Last Emperor* - _Animalistics_


----------



## Perverse (Nov 23, 2006)

I vote GZA.


----------



## Crowe (Nov 24, 2006)

*The China-men built the railroad//
The Indians saved the Pilgrim//
And in return the Pilgrim killed em//
They call it it Thanksgiving, I call your holiday hellday//*/ NAS

Happy Thanksgiving ;D


----------



## xRUStillDown (Nov 24, 2006)

@*Del*

Hmm, I can't seem to find some of those artists you listed above & on the previous page.. Are those underground old school hip hop artists?..


----------



## Perverse (Nov 24, 2006)

pek the villain said:


> *The China-men built the railroad//
> The Indians saved the Pilgrim//
> And in return the Pilgrim killed em//
> They call it it Thanksgiving, I call your holiday hellday//*/ NAS
> ...



Thanks peK


----------



## delirium (Nov 24, 2006)

xRUStillDown said:


> @*Del*
> 
> Hmm, I can't seem to find some of those artists you listed above & on the previous page.. Are those underground old school hip hop artists?..





You just made my day, friend. That makes me so damn hip and scene. 

Naw, but f'real.. Let me know what you were looking for.. and I'll work some magic into your PM box..


----------



## Perverse (Nov 24, 2006)

Del Earium said:


> Cool. Now that I think about it.. there's a lot of good shit to be heard.. Some *Access Immortal, Scienz of Life, PSALM One, B.U.M.S., Sound Providers, Unspoken Heard, Fokis, Fat Jon, Wordburglar, H2O, Nujabes, Rubberroom, Kidz In The Hall, MC Paul Barman, Apani B & Polyrhythm Addicts..
> *
> Damn I love Hiphop.


Hit me up man.


----------



## Slug (Nov 24, 2006)

del, get your ass on aim, also... im way cooler than you, and you know that damn phillapino


----------



## Perverse (Nov 24, 2006)

I'ma get on AIM now too, sage. I've never used it, installing now.


----------



## delirium (Nov 24, 2006)

sage.. You're automatically UNCOOL because it's *FILIPINO*. 

I actually did the usual HD transfer recently.. But you're in luck. I just came up on some *Face Candy* that'll make you nut 'til you bleed. It's an *Eyedea* project of ALL freestyles with a live band. But you know how good *Eyedea* comes off the top. You'd NEVER guess.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 24, 2006)

Local performer a friend recommended I check out. I am currently unable to as my soundcard is blown....most uncool.

Anyways, peep, lissen, critique, comment...let me know if getting the whole demo would be worth my time.


----------



## Slug (Nov 24, 2006)

sweet, its soo much easier for file transfers.... *sigh* dont wanna work tomorrow, gotta work all week, but im going to have 4 days off in a row after that, so ill get alot of stuff outta the way then.... @joe, i didnt forget swollen, its just that ive had no time to do anything with it


----------



## Slug (Nov 24, 2006)

dude, ive been rocking that inspectah deck for a few days now too, he and company flow are fucking ace


EDIT: DOUBLE POST NO JUTSU!!


----------



## Perverse (Nov 24, 2006)

Is Deck good? I'm still a bit behind on my Wu knowledge.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 24, 2006)

That Myspace link needs your attention and critiquing Sage....or anyone with moderately good taste in hip-hop.


----------



## Slug (Nov 24, 2006)

alright dude
 you got it chris, anything reccomended from you is prolly gold... so i have high expectations


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 24, 2006)

Well, see that is the problem, it is recommended TO me, not from me, so I do not know how good it is

Thus needing the expertise of people with taste 

If it is worth grabbing, I will get a copy of his demo


----------



## delirium (Nov 24, 2006)

I'm listening to the songs right now, cata.. And I gotta say one thing.. He win points just for having Living Legends as one of his friends. 

But.. rhyme and flow wise.. he holds his own. Beats? Shit uberly lacks.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 24, 2006)

hahahaha, noted, beats are weak.

Hahahha


----------



## Slug (Nov 24, 2006)

i do like his flow, i REALLY like his flow on harmony. del is right though, beats need some serious touch-ups. holla from the north? meh, its ok, not catching me soo much. symphonic devine, i really like this laid back flow too. mind expansion.... hate the beat, love his lyrics...


so...... 7/10... get it, he might just be a diamond in the rough


----------



## xRUStillDown (Nov 24, 2006)

Hmm, that guy is not bad.. His flow reminds me of a local artist here where I live..

I think you should check out his demo..


----------



## Crowe (Nov 24, 2006)

Meh. I thought that the first track had a decent beat. 

Spin these track's - friend from school and his band.
Flawless - Psychotic Dreams 
Flawless - Conquer the stars


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 24, 2006)

Noted, will grab the demo next time I see my buddy.


----------



## Perverse (Nov 24, 2006)

I know Flawless, he did some mixtape shit with Big Mike. He from NY?


----------



## Slug (Nov 24, 2006)

Del Earium said:


> sage.. You're automatically UNCOOL because it's *FILIPINO*.
> 
> I actually did the usual HD transfer recently.. But you're in luck. I just came up on some *Face Candy* that'll make you nut 'til you bleed. It's an *Eyedea* project of ALL freestyles with a live band. But you know how good *Eyedea* comes off the top. You'd NEVER guess.



you had me sold at eyedea, i know hes from rhymesayers, and that automatically means that anything eyedea=gold


----------



## Perverse (Nov 24, 2006)

I've heard of Rhymesayers. They good?


----------



## delirium (Nov 24, 2006)

Rhymesayers is a very good label. They have Atmosphere, Eyedea and Abilities, Soul Position (RJD2 & Blueprint), PSALM One, P.O.S., Micronots. 

I think they got something for every fan.


----------



## Slug (Nov 24, 2006)

dont forget they also have mac lethal, blueprint, brother ali *fanboys*,  face candy, and musab


----------



## delirium (Nov 24, 2006)

Face Candy simply melts my face with mind blowing freestyles. Blueprint I mentioned.. but I absolutely love and deserves a second mention. Everything he does with Soul Position kills. And Musab.. Mm.. Haven't heard anything from dude since Atmosphere, but I wouldn't mind hearing more.


----------



## Slug (Nov 24, 2006)

what im wondering is where the hell spawn went when he quit atmosphere after overcast!


----------



## delirium (Nov 24, 2006)

Dude.. You're tellin me. I always thought there was something missing after Overcast!. Don't get me wrong.. I love Atmosphere and Slug as much as the next, but Spawn was nice with his on that album and I wish he woulda stayed.


----------



## Slug (Nov 24, 2006)

no, you dont, you cant say you love atmosphere anywhere near as much as i do! *fanboy squeal* or common, or adeem, or ecid... BITCH!


----------



## delirium (Nov 24, 2006)

Fine.. You can fanboi over Atmos..........................................\/\/ 

Still think Spawn should have stayed.


----------



## Slug (Nov 24, 2006)

i am the kicker...er, you go kick elsewhere


----------



## Gamabunta (Nov 24, 2006)

Have we got any other emcees on here apart from me an crazywtf dude?


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 24, 2006)

Gamabunta said:


> Have we got any other emcees on here apart from me an crazywtf dude?


 I was going to make a thread asking this.

I actually write & freestyle. My father has a studio in the basement but I'm still trying to learn how to use it from time to time. I'll try and get 1 track up to show you.


----------



## Perverse (Nov 24, 2006)

That'll be good, VBD.


----------



## Crowe (Nov 24, 2006)

Cunninlynguists + Tonedeff live = DOPE AS HELL.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Nov 24, 2006)

^ You got to see them live? Lucky bastard.  Cunninlynguists <333 

I listen to Archetype (Tonedeff) quite regularly.


----------



## Kakash! (Nov 24, 2006)

^Yeh big fan of QN5 music group. Though the PackFM and Extend F@mm album was solid.


----------



## Crowe (Nov 24, 2006)

Tonedeff's show was my favorite really, Cunninlynguists put up a reallyyy nice show but Tonedeff totally blew the crowd away.

Kakash!: The Extended F@mm was hot as hell imo. Velocity, The Evil That Pens do, FYIRB(remix), Celly are all hot tracks.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Nov 24, 2006)

Damn .. lucky fuck ... (excuse my word choice). Nice pics though. 

My favorite song from Tonedeff would be Porcelain, I think. Hmm .. yeah. I love that song. Favorite Cunninlynguists song, ugh, I guess I could go with Seasons. You can never go wrong with Seasons.

Yours? Tough choice, heh?


----------



## Kakash! (Nov 24, 2006)

Lol. You just mite be a bit tooo close to Tonedeff there! and no doubt CELLY is hilarious. Oh and the litte voice on the intro/outro crackes me up "ummmm could u make me some brownies"?...hahahahaha!!


----------



## delirium (Nov 24, 2006)

Jouten said:
			
		

> Seasons



That's a good choice. Off my Favorite CL album too.


----------



## Crowe (Nov 24, 2006)

Meh, dunno really. Halfanimal - halfman,  Takin the loss, Old School, Thugged out since cub scouts, Fukinwichu, Seasons....man too long of a list. Anyway, Porcelain by Tonedeff was sick live. All in the crowd was singing with and had the lighters on. Real hiphop fans not just some random bunch of tards.



Kakash! said:


> Lol. You just mite be a bit tooo close to Tonedeff there!


Haha, he & Kno poked me with their mic several times. Deacon jumped down very close to me and sat down and rapped.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Nov 24, 2006)

Southernunderground is bloody brilliant, I agree. Masta Ace <33



List is endless, that's for sure, still, you can never go wrong with picking Seasons, nor Porcelain for that matter. 

Will Rap For Food, SouthernUnderground, A Piece Of Strange .. I love all of them (almost) equally. I used to have supposedly rare Tonedeff stuff, but I lost it a long while ago due to a freaking hard drive crash.


----------



## Crowe (Nov 24, 2006)

Masta Ace's_ Long hot summer_ album, will blow your mind.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Nov 24, 2006)

Already have it in my possession.  And indeed, it is brilliant.


----------



## Kakash! (Nov 24, 2006)

pek the villain said:


> Masta Ace's_ Long hot summer_ album, will blow your mind.


Yep, i think it was 2004 this came out, classic album imo! So many good tracks. Spoilt for choice.


----------



## xRUStillDown (Nov 25, 2006)

Anyone have the new Snoop Dogg album?..


----------



## Perverse (Nov 25, 2006)

Vato is weak, man. And no


----------



## Kakash! (Nov 25, 2006)

xRUStillDown said:


> Anyone have the new Snoop Dogg album?..


Yep, i still havent listened to it though!


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 25, 2006)

I heard the Snoop Album was actually good.


----------



## Crowe (Nov 25, 2006)

*Jedi Mind Tricks - I against I ft Planet*

From the Violent By Design album. Favorite track and favorite album with JMT.

Anyway; never really liked Snoop. :/


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Nov 25, 2006)

Violent By Design is one of my favorite records of all time. Great choice, pek. 

_"The Psycho-Social, Chemical, Biological, And Electro-Magnetic Manipulation Of The Human Consciousness"_ << I love that title.


----------



## Crowe (Nov 25, 2006)

Thanks a lot for the The art of Rhyme dvd Del. Been looking for it ever since I saw a Mos def freestyle clip on youtube like a year ago.


----------



## Kakash! (Nov 25, 2006)

JMT - Uncommon Valor: A Vietnam Story ft. RA The Rugged Man

This track is seriously dope, if y'all havent heard the new album i seriously reccommend you do so!


----------



## Perverse (Nov 25, 2006)

Kakash! said:


> JMT - Uncommon Valor: A Vietnam Story ft. RA The Rugged Man
> 
> This track is seriously dope, if y'all havent heard the new album i seriously reccommend you do so!



I was talkin bout this track about a fortnight ago here. It's a dope-ass track. _When All Light Dies_ and _Outlive The War_ are the other hot tracks on the album, IMO.


----------



## Kakash! (Nov 25, 2006)

^Yeh. Outlive The War is dope! I was bangin 'Heavy Metal Kings' for a long while too. And as for Violent By Design LP, fav track is 'Trinity'. Love it!!

I've asked Voynich if i can pimp _Zion I and The Grouch - Heroes In The City of Dope_, anyone intereseted or heard the album?


----------



## Perverse (Nov 25, 2006)

Yeah, I'm definitely up for it.


----------



## Sid (Nov 26, 2006)

Kubus feat. BangBang @ Novalectra 28-10-2006


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 26, 2006)

Access the guns off the earths axis
The Axis of evil the eagle will leave ya hat split
Ruck flow is like "fuck you gawd"
I dont need to rhyme, I need a construction job


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Nov 26, 2006)

Tonedeff (Pack FM) - Fear

*Link Removed*

Tonedeff - Fear [Verse 1] (24)
Now who's afraid of the big bad wolf?
That's if you can admit it if you get that shook
Cause everyone's been in a bit of a pinch that looked
a bit bad. Couldn't predict that you would
Live past where you stood.
I'm scared of god coming back, asking if I've read his big black book
While I'm mid-splash up in a bitch' ass in a bath room.
Nothing gets stashed if you live crass under a glass roof
I'm afraid, but I act natural. On tours I can't sleep
Hoping there's nothing we crash through, while on board in the back seat
Since I nearly lost my life and my wife in a taxi
The echos of the impact retroactively attack me
I'm afraid of having a baby that lacks feet
Afraid of rugged terrain and plunging a plane head first in a vast sea
I'm Afraid of any school-aged child that packs heat
Or the feeling of not being able to wake up from a bad dream
I'm afraid of wasting years of my life on this rap scene
Or Seeing my mother pass without grasping the brass ring
So many tragedys happen in mass on the flat screen
But it's never as real as hearin' your family's last screams
Cause god didn't make us to die! (so what?)
So fear is an interim instinct given to keep us alive
So when you feel the chills reel up your spine
And the adrenalene fills you, don't stress.
Cause fear can still kill you.


----------



## Gamabunta (Nov 26, 2006)

You guys heard JMT ft Canibus?


----------



## Kakash! (Nov 26, 2006)

^You talkin bout *Tibetan Black Magicians* off the *Visions of Gandhi* LP? Yes dope track, Canibus kills it!!

_I grab Mics bust the raw
Take flight adjust the Yaw
Break your bicuspid with your own jaw
Metaphors started menopause in your moms before you were born
Technically you don’t even exist, God
A flick of the wrist, you’ll be gone
Lost in limbo like pig shit camouflaged in a pig farm
I’m an enigma I rip bars
Or burn your star with 5 points
Plus the mic I ripped thus far
I stomp on ya forehead
Peel the top of your fucking face off like an orange
And eat the carnage
My God that sounds horrid, eating MC’s
Is like eating garbage they make me vomit
Discombobulate prostates re-hydrate dry lakes
Wipe Ammonium Nitrate across the side of ya face
Anthropomorph, illogically speaking I’m out of ya league
Who can match the Bident with my top speed
Scourge of the earth, verses are merged into dirt
Heart line is flat lined through the therapy era
Sentences go through re-synthesis
I leave em looking bleaker than Memphis
Without Rockefeller membership
Don’t be an optimist and try to rock with Bis
You end up in an iced-out sarcophagus _


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 26, 2006)

Liberal Arts is pure fire, Canibus and JMT are always hot.

[Canibus]
Ok its time to get started..
Don't want to but the forces forced me
When it can't category allegory
They translated it for me
U-M-L-O-U-T: Umlaut
That's the reason I bend vowels when I spew from the mouth
Spit threw and out the very grotesque few are best
Burn through vests
Since the university of Budapest
Sitting in a room with a windowless view
Concentrating; looking at you
Freeze frame frozen at the very moment
The wormhole opens
You know Canibus has spoken
The circumference of a third eye so vibrant
To me, Ezekiel's Wheel was just a spare tire
My epithelial genetic fiber was forged in the protoplasmic fires in a black geyser
The explosion can described as a white Iris
When the absolute began, I don't know where I was
I musta just been a piece of micro dust
That's why I the fuck love mics so much
My micro, macro robotic rap flow
The Magna Carta of the entire rap world
Mayflower 2002 Phase 1
Adapt to the press of gravity is laid on my lungs
The theory of communication called cannons
Dissertation with a makeover in camouflage makeup
Light waves bend to the wake of bust
Mics buckle with white knuckles, metacarpals crush
Acid reflux all over your face, you fuck
Grab heart with bare hands,
Squeeze and spray blood
You iller than me? Gimme a call:
W-W-W-N-A-M-I-org
Dear boss,
You mind if I share my thoughts?
Psychotherapy is expensive, can you share my costs?
In a cushioned room with leather doors
Handwriting experts take a look at the letters I draw
Excessive graftedness, there's no space between words
Excessive cross-outs: it must be my nerves
Rhymes that vaporize dis-ablize and destabilize
Pray to God, say Goodbye
Six minutes Vinnie Paz you're on
Lyrically this is the liberty of Liberal Arts


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 26, 2006)

Liberal Arts is pure fire, Canibus and JMT are always hot.

[Canibus]
Ok its time to get started..
Don't want to but the forces forced me
When it can't category allegory
They translated it for me
U-M-L-O-U-T: Umlaut
That's the reason I bend vowels when I spew from the mouth
Spit threw and out the very grotesque few are best
Burn through vests
Since the university of Budapest
Sitting in a room with a windowless view
Concentrating; looking at you
Freeze frame frozen at the very moment
The wormhole opens
You know Canibus has spoken
The circumference of a third eye so vibrant
To me, Ezekiel's Wheel was just a spare tire
My epithelial genetic fiber was forged in the protoplasmic fires in a black geyser
The explosion can described as a white Iris
When the absolute began, I don't know where I was
I musta just been a piece of micro dust
That's why I the fuck love mics so much
My micro, macro robotic rap flow
The Magna Carta of the entire rap world
Mayflower 2002 Phase 1
Adapt to the press of gravity is laid on my lungs
The theory of communication called cannons
Dissertation with a makeover in camouflage makeup
Light waves bend to the wake of bust
Mics buckle with white knuckles, metacarpals crush
Acid reflux all over your face, you fuck
Grab heart with bare hands,
Squeeze and spray blood
You iller than me? Gimme a call:
W-W-W-N-A-M-I-org
Dear boss,
You mind if I share my thoughts?
Psychotherapy is expensive, can you share my costs?
In a cushioned room with leather doors
Handwriting experts take a look at the letters I draw
Excessive graftedness, there's no space between words
Excessive cross-outs: it must be my nerves
Rhymes that vaporize dis-ablize and destabilize
Pray to God, say Goodbye
Six minutes Vinnie Paz you're on
Lyrically this is the liberty of Liberal Arts


----------



## Perverse (Nov 27, 2006)

I'm bangin some Hall of Justus right now; the whole album was produced by 9th Wonder, it's sick.


----------



## Slug (Nov 27, 2006)

"if this mud wasn't mud, then what would it be?" 

reps if you know that lyric


----------



## Gamabunta (Nov 27, 2006)

Liberal arts was the song i was talking about. JMT an Canibus are very alike, in that they both tend to go off on a tanget.


----------



## Kakash! (Nov 27, 2006)

Lupe Fiasco/JIll Scott Performs on David Letterman

Nice performance for those that missed it!


----------



## competitionbros (Nov 27, 2006)

anybody know when Talib Kweli "Eardrum" comes out?


----------



## Kakash! (Nov 27, 2006)

It was Dec '06 but now its been pushed back to Jan '07 although i'm not totally sure about the date.


----------



## delirium (Nov 27, 2006)

Damn.. It would have been nice if both *Mos Def*'s and *Talib*'s came out in DEC. Jan's not too far away though.


----------



## Gamabunta (Nov 27, 2006)

What you wanna be on the lookout for is "Kruwl Assasins". New mixtape being recorded as we speak. Kinda like a UK version of Gangstarr. 

Emcee= Kruwl aKa Isodope
Producer= Silent Assasin

Rumoured to have about 6 or 7 extra tracks than Fallen Through. An all with a higher standard of emceeing/production.


----------



## Perverse (Nov 28, 2006)

I'ma look out for it. Oh, and Del, that Freestyle Documentary is ill.


----------



## delirium (Nov 28, 2006)

This is not fabricated but a sign from *DE!* You must listen to the GZA. Your life depends on it.



Shari.. glad you liked it.


----------



## Crowe (Nov 28, 2006)

Haha, nice.

I just saw the Freestyle: The art of rhyme you uploaded and I was kind of surprised to see PackFM in there. I was like "iz dat pack? nah I prolly kind see the differences between black boys" but I was wrong, it was pack D:

Some really hot freestyling in there, my favorite being Mos Def's. Supernatural was busting hot verses like if it was as easy as breathing.


----------



## less (Nov 28, 2006)

A little something for all of ya PF haters to chew on : Clipse Review


----------



## Crowe (Nov 28, 2006)

^ Been spinning it a lot. Wamp Wamp has spinning in my head for the last 3 days. Really nice album, though it doesn't come in my top list this year


----------



## Kakash! (Nov 28, 2006)

Got hold of it a few days ago still havent had the chance to listen, might give it a few spins!


----------



## Perverse (Nov 28, 2006)

pek the villain said:


> Haha, nice.
> 
> I just saw the Freestyle: The art of rhyme you uploaded and I was kind of surprised to see PackFM in there. I was like "iz dat pack? nah I prolly kind see the differences between black boys" but I was wrong, it was pack D:
> 
> Some really hot freestyling in there, my favorite being Mos Def's. Supernatural was busting hot verses like if it was as easy as breathing.



Supernat's skills are frickin' unbelievable.


----------



## Slug (Nov 28, 2006)

hey del, could you pimp ecid for me? ive had no time whatever to get around to it, and i know you have it. plus im going to be gone for 4 days this weekend, so yeah.

we WILL do the writeup though...


----------



## delirium (Nov 28, 2006)

You lazy BUM! Hey hey.. you're just ANBU Recruit.. Bitch I'm squad leader. I should be tellin you to do shit!

Naw.. I'll do it. You wanna imp it right now or something?


----------



## Gamabunta (Nov 28, 2006)

imp it? lol


----------



## cbent22 (Nov 28, 2006)

I just decided to drop Lupe back in the car and its been playing for like two weeks straight now. Personally i believe hes the best artist to come out in a while. The cd is sick. does anyone know how many units it moved. Dare i say its has been the best cd of 06 thus far.


----------



## competitionbros (Nov 28, 2006)

cbent22 said:


> I just decided to drop Lupe back in the car and its been playing for like two weeks straight now. Personally i believe hes the best artist to come out in a while. The cd is sick. does anyone know how many units it moved. Dare i say its has been the best cd of 06 thus far.





sells were unimpressive, after about a month and a half out it was 80,000


----------



## delirium (Nov 28, 2006)

It was kind of a dissapointment actually. Not in that is was bad.. but that dude is more capable.


----------



## competitionbros (Nov 28, 2006)

Delirium said:


> It was kind of a dissapointment actually. Not in that is was bad.. but that dude is more capable.





co-sign, i think that the albums ok(original cd was like 80 times better) but the one he put out is overhyped and overrated


----------



## delirium (Nov 28, 2006)

Then you got the fact that the mixtapes were even better than the original _Food & Liquor_.


----------



## competitionbros (Nov 28, 2006)

off-topic: check this out

New videos from Nas and Jim Jones are set to premiere on BET this week as part of the network's "Access Granted" series.

The video for Nas's first single, "Hip-Hop is Dead" from his upcoming Def Jam debut album of the same title, will premiere tomorrow (November 29) at 8:00 p.m.

Jones's video, "We Fly High (remix)", which features Sean "Diddy" Combs, T.I., Lil' Wayne, Baby, Young Dro and Juelz Santana, will premiere on Friday (December 1) at 7:30 p.m.


On Topic: i kinda think that the Food and Liquor he released seems like it's his second album since his first one leaked so early he had to almost completely remake it


----------



## cbent22 (Nov 28, 2006)

competitionbros said:


> sells were unimpressive, after about a month and a half out it was 80,000



Wow that is dissappointing bc i really thought that it was the best album to come out yet. 

@Del if you are talking about Lupe i thought that he rips every song on the album. I think that every song on the album is fire. And have you heard the It Was Written mixtape. the song What it Do is fire.


----------



## delirium (Nov 28, 2006)

I didn't say it was bad. I said he was more capable. If you thought that album was good.. if he put something out to his full potential.. you'd be busting nuts in blood.


----------



## Perverse (Nov 28, 2006)

I really don't like Lupe's flow. His voice is so annoying. But he killed it on the cypher with Styles P and Papoose.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Nov 29, 2006)

that nas hip hop is dead song is fire. i hope his album doesn't suck as bad streets disciple


----------



## competitionbros (Nov 29, 2006)

the tracklist AND album cover of HHID looks sick


*Spoiler*: __ 





1. Don't Hate Me Now
2. QB Tru G'S
3. Black Republican
4. Where Y'all at
5. Play on Playa
6. Still Dreaming
7. White Man's Paper
8. Blunt Ashes
9. Hip Hop Is Dead
10. Where Are They Now
11. Let There Be Light
12. Not Going Back
13. An't Forget About You
14. Hold Down the Block


----------



## xRUStillDown (Nov 29, 2006)

What record label is Nas with right now?.. Yeah, album cover looks dope, but it would be better if he was in the grave too.. 

Nah, i'm just joking, Nas is the shit.. Too many name changes though.. Nassir Jones, Nasty Nas, Nastradamus, Escobar, etc.. Kind of reminds me of Wu-Tang Clan members, I think each of them have more names than Nas..


----------



## Perverse (Nov 29, 2006)

Yeah, I saw the cover last week, it's nice.

He's with Def Jam.


----------



## competitionbros (Nov 29, 2006)

i think this is the most i've wanted an album since Cam- Purple Haze, i'm waiting on this album like there's no tomorrow but i gotta wait at least another week and a half, it's just not fair


----------



## xRUStillDown (Nov 29, 2006)

Def Jam now?.. Wasn't he with Murder Inc. before?.. Speaking of that record label, what's Ja Rule been up to?.. Did he die or something?..


----------



## competitionbros (Nov 29, 2006)

xRUStillDown said:


> Def Jam now?.. Wasn't he with Murder Inc. before?.. Speaking of that record label, what's Ja Rule been up to?.. Did he die or something?..




yes def jam, no he never signed with murder inc, Ja is making an album which will be out next year, he's also slated to be on a reality show


----------



## xRUStillDown (Nov 29, 2006)

Oh, I thought he did sign with them since he was making all these guest apperances in certain albums..

As for Ja, does he still have beef with any other artist?.. I didn't really quite understand what happened about the whole Ja/2Pac thing way back..


----------



## competitionbros (Nov 29, 2006)

Nas was affiliated with the Inc and there was talks of signing him but it fell through


no, Shady/Aftermath/G-Unit, that's it


----------



## Hell On Earth (Nov 29, 2006)

nas is not with the inc hes with sony and defjam and his own label illwill records is with sony entertainment.


----------



## xRUStillDown (Nov 29, 2006)

This is abit off topic.. But anyone here played the game, Def Jam Fight for N.Y.?..

There's just a few Def Jam artists the wasn't in the character roster that I think should have been included.. Like LL Cool J & Run DMC.. Likewise to Foxy Brown.. Is she still with Def Jam?..


----------



## competitionbros (Nov 29, 2006)

Foxy will only say she's "signed to Jay-z" dunno if it's def jam or roc-a-fella


----------



## Hell On Earth (Nov 29, 2006)

she signed to roca-fella. that would of been dope of they would put in ll he was one of their first artist,shyt if u put in slick rick why not LL.
also thats good that nas has only 14 tracks. He much much better when he has a few number of tracks. I hope this one is classic.


----------



## Perverse (Nov 29, 2006)

Foxy wasn't that good anyway. Most of the time, albums that have more tracks are full of bullshit filler music. The albums with 12, 13 tracks, usually have a solid overall performance.


----------



## Slug (Nov 29, 2006)

speaking of albums with more tracks, what did you think of sir j wellington?


----------



## delirium (Nov 29, 2006)

Ass whipe. You didn't even answer my question about what you wanna do with that Ecid album. Why don't yo ujust get onto AIM and we can figure this out?


----------



## Slug (Nov 29, 2006)

i did answer it.. your going to pimp it... BITCH!!! dont make me burn your east end library down.


----------



## Kakash! (Nov 29, 2006)

competitionbros said:


> New videos from Nas and Jim Jones are set to premiere on BET this week as part of the network's "Access Granted" series.
> 
> The video for Nas's first single, "Hip-Hop is Dead" from his upcoming Def Jam debut album of the same title, will premiere tomorrow (November 29) at 8:00 p.m.


*Hip Hop Is Dead *(Leaked so far)
1. The N
2. QB True G (ft. The Game)
3. Hip Hop Is Dead
4. Black Republican (ft. Jay-Z)
5. Where Are They Now

Only the last track has DJ talkin over it, the rest are clean. Neone interested in these tracks?


----------



## competitionbros (Nov 29, 2006)

Kakash! said:


> *Hip Hop Is Dead *(Leaked so far)
> 1. The N
> 2. QB True G (ft. The Game)
> 3. Hip Hop Is Dead
> ...





i got the dirty versions of all those with no dj


----------



## Slug (Nov 29, 2006)

everyone needs to listen to sol.illa.quists of sound, and glue... so says ED!


----------



## delirium (Nov 29, 2006)

Especially *Sol.Illaquists*.. *ED!* is not afraid to smite.


----------



## Perverse (Nov 29, 2006)

sage said:


> speaking of albums with more tracks, what did you think of sir j wellington?



To be honest, I didn't like it at all.

@Del: Access Immortal is ill. I got some artists all of you need to check, though Del might have 'em already:


*Kenn Starr* - _Starr Status_ (Listen to _If_ feat. Talib Kweli
*Braintax* - _Panorama_
*Treologic* - _Thank You, Lenny_
*Hall Of Justus* - _Soldiers of Fortune_
*Aceyalone & RJD2* - _Magnificent City_ (most of you probably have this)


----------



## Slug (Nov 29, 2006)

hmm... you might wanna go to the doctor then, i heard bad taste is going around nowadays....




-joking


----------



## Vince Johnson (Nov 29, 2006)

QB True G is tyght


----------



## Crowe (Nov 29, 2006)

Anyone heard anything by ? I downloaded one of their/his albums a while ago but i'm just taking it for a spin. Really liking what I heard so far.


----------



## jkingler (Nov 29, 2006)

I'll take whatever's being pimped, as always.


----------



## Slug (Nov 29, 2006)

easy e/ nwa fans do not click this link, your head might explode

go find them here!


----------



## Kakash! (Nov 29, 2006)

Soundscan 11.29.06 - For those whoe care. 


*Spoiler*: _Results_ 



1 Jay-z Kingdom Come 680,052 999 1,648 681,738
5 Snoop Dogg Blue Carpet Treatment 264,171 999 570 264,753
6 Beyonce B'day 173,264 155 68,015 1,397,537
8 Akon Konvicted 163,709 -42 283,948 448,173
9 Tupac Pac's Life 159,316 999 260 159,580
11 Timberlake*justin Futuresex/love 138,269 134 59,054 1,808,255
13 Game Doctor's Advocate 134,078 -63 358,278 493,066
25 Fergie Dutchess 77,110 31 58,690 655,094
28 Legend*john Once Again 62,878 3 60,895 532,782
35 Ludacris Release Therapy 49,577 45 34,237 765,558
37 Mayer*john Continuum 45,924 23 37,325 886,288
43 Diddy Press Play 41,376 60 25,915 369,322
44 Birdman & Lil' Wayne Like Father 38,220 -25 51,261 338,627
45 Jackson*janet 20 Y.o. 37,338 173 13,669 548,847
49 Jones*jim Hustler's P.o.m.e. 32,236 -24 42,443 182,942
51 Aguilera*christina Back To Basics 31,221 2 30,581 968,992
63 Furtado*nelly Loose 24,117 77 13,663 884,758
71 Pussycat Dolls Pcd 21,442 50 14,292 2,324,814
76 Fat Joe Me Myself & I 20,636 -66 60,437 81,215
81 Hector El Father Bad Boy 19,928 999 1,031 20,959
84 Now Latino Vol. 2-now Latino 19,304 999 97 19,401
86 Labelle*patti Gospel According To Patti 18,017 999 34 17,981
90 Danity Kane Danity Kane 17,537 9 16,100 748,945
95 Thicke*robin Evolution Of Robin 17,211 12 15,385 116,868
98 Cherish Unappreciated 16,918 31 12,923 367,908
105 Richie*lionel Coming Home 15,842 35 11,730 280,883
111 Jibbs Jibbs Feat. Jibbs 14,743 17 12,592 115,369
114 Brown*chris Chris Brown 13,941 43 9,717 1,664,964
123 Tamia Between Friends 13,065 -27 17,869 31,406
124 Ross*rick Port Of Miami 12,595 5 11,989 632,821
127 Pitbull El Mariel 12,430 -10 13,884 93,703
128 Legend*john Get Lifted 12,418 117 5,726 1,818,105
137 Gnarls Barkley St. Elsewhere 11,689 2 11,430 1,077,511
144 Wisin Y Yandel Presentan: Los Wisin 11,216 -26 15,165 53,269
146 Chingy Hoodstar 11,142 9 10,199 230,076
150 Banks*lloyd Rotten Apple 10,528 -7 11,363 271,981
153 Monica Makings Of Me 10,341 2 10,181 196,827
166 Fiasco*lupe Lupe Fiasco's Food & 9,264 0 9,294 213,653
168 Franklin*kirk Vol. 1-songs For The 9,130 -3 9,417 26,766
169 Studdard*ruben Return 9,026 -2 9,204 141,101
171 Blige*mary J. Breakthrough 8,939 0 8,920 2,653,921
178 Eminem Curtain Call 8,510 29 6,599 2,591,474
181 Lil Boosie Bad Azz 8,316 -3 8,551 86,652
184 Ice Cube Laugh Now Cry Later 8,063 116 3,732 491,942
189 T.i. King 7,959 35 5,904 1,552,839
191 Rihanna Girl Like Me 7,787 30 6,012 1,062,253
194 Shareefa Point Of No Return 7,681 -18 9,312 79,083
195 Shakira Oral Fixation V2 7,624 18 6,452 1,522,897
196 Yung Joc New Joc City 7,613 13 6,767 829,887
199 Kottonmouth Kings Hidden Stash Iii 7,483 999 245 7,729


----------



## competitionbros (Nov 29, 2006)

i thought Jay'd do a mill his first week, and Luda needs to hurry up and hit plat, i think he will easily with his next video (Runaway Love ft. Mary J. Blige)


----------



## Crowe (Nov 29, 2006)

sage said:


> easy e/ nwa fans do not click this link, your head might explode
> 
> go find them here!


Are they serious?


----------



## WolfKiDD (Nov 29, 2006)

sage said:


> easy e/ nwa fans do not click this link, your head might explode
> 
> go find them here!




I feel embarrassed


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Nov 29, 2006)

^Personally I think that song is pretty funny, even if the video is campy. It's definitely a joke and it's pretty old too..I heard that song at least 5 years ago, maybe even 10.

Also, looking at that list makes me realize how out of it I am with popular music. does shakira really have a song called "oral fixation"?


----------



## cbent22 (Nov 29, 2006)

I am so ready for Nas's album to drop its gunna be fire.


----------



## competitionbros (Nov 29, 2006)

cbent22 said:


> I am so ready for Nas's album to drop its gunna be fire.



me too, i wish it'd leak already


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Nov 29, 2006)

Ya that dynamite hack recreation of boyz n da hood. Ws very funny. Nothing like seeing what looks like the prepiest of preps rap about being in the hood. Lol very funny, but damn i miss Eazy. Remember kids safe sex is very important, so remember this as well cover your wink before you get the pink.


----------



## Gamabunta (Nov 29, 2006)

Streets Disciple wasnt as bad as everyone makes out. I look forward to Nas' new album, as Jiggas only had 1 tune i could bump.

Since the JMT release i havent really gotten anymore hip-hop on my PC..... anyone recommend something that isnt really commercial or by MF Doom.


----------



## competitionbros (Nov 29, 2006)

anybody know any good rappers from England?


----------



## Gamabunta (Nov 29, 2006)

competitionbros said:


> anybody know any good rappers from England?



Klashnekoff -   
Poisonous Poets -   
Jehst -  
Kruwl aKa Isodope - 

Only a few.


----------



## competitionbros (Nov 29, 2006)

thanks, i dunno why but recently i been in like this british rapper mode lol


----------



## Slug (Nov 30, 2006)

plan b and the streets


----------



## xRUStillDown (Nov 30, 2006)

Whatever happened to DMX?.. Has he really gone the route as MASE did?..


----------



## Perverse (Nov 30, 2006)

Listen to Braintax, for UK Hip Hop.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Nov 30, 2006)

xRUStillDown said:


> Whatever happened to DMX?.. Has he really gone the route as MASE did?..



Because they're irrelevant to the game today.


----------



## delirium (Nov 30, 2006)

How is DMX irrelevant?


----------



## Slug (Nov 30, 2006)

because he likes to take care of his dawgs..... haha


----------



## delirium (Nov 30, 2006)

sage, you suck out loud and therefore your opinion is non valid.

Seriously though.. How can anything that DMX says not be relevant to anyone?


----------



## Slug (Nov 30, 2006)

oh fuck you del, your jealous of my wii... not that i blame your or anything


----------



## Crowe (Nov 30, 2006)

*RJD2 is God*


----------



## delirium (Nov 30, 2006)

Your Wii is 'Wii'K and next time realize who it is you're talking to before you speak.

I'm not all too familiar with *RJD2* except for *Soul Position*. But SP is GREAT.


----------



## Slug (Nov 30, 2006)

dude, you know i pounced your ass last time wii freestyled... and i was doing it welly style


----------



## xRUStillDown (Nov 30, 2006)

sage said:


> because he likes to take care of his dawgs..... haha



Haha, ofcourse, how could've I missed that..


----------



## Crowe (Nov 30, 2006)

Delirium said:


> I'm not all too familiar with *RJD2* except for *Soul Position*. But SP is GREAT.


Are you seriously telling me that you haven't heard Deadringer, Since we Last Spoke and The Horror?! 

/me shakes his head

Uploading his latest mixtape though, RJD2 is God, with Cunninlynguists, Mos, Diverse, Aesop Rock, Murs...etc

Anyway, you should probably get RJD2's albums asap, I could upload them if you're willing to wait.


----------



## Perverse (Nov 30, 2006)

pek the villain said:


> *RJD2 is God*



Indeed. You should check his collabo album with _Aceyalone_. It's called _Magnificent City_.


----------



## delirium (Nov 30, 2006)

Oh yeah, that's right. I also have that album that I know his work from. And the one beat he produced on a Vik Vaughn album. I've known about him for how many years.. but everytime I pass by his record in the store.. I always pass it up and grab something else instead.

That mixtape sounds pretty damn nice though.


----------



## Slug (Nov 30, 2006)

yo del, if i was able to hook you up with a crew, would you be down for learning to longboard? i know we kinda talked about it a while ago, but it never went anywhere...

also, plan b is amazing, the way he tells lyrics is awesome


----------



## delirium (Nov 30, 2006)

sage said:


> yo del, if i was able to hook you up with a crew, would you be down for learning to longboard? i know we kinda talked about it a while ago, but it never went anywhere...
> 
> also, plan b is amazing, the way he tells lyrics is awesome



I actually have no idea what you're talking about with this longboarding stuff. When have we have talked about that?

*Plan B* Mos Def is nice with his though.There something about rhyming over a guitar that I like.


----------



## Slug (Nov 30, 2006)

yeah, every now and then i re-listen to plan b and get blown away with his style every time. 

maybe it was jink i was talking about with longboarding.. i'll talk to you about it on aim tomorrow... i gotta get heading to bed here pretty soon. work @ 830.... *le sigh*

when the fuck you coming up here!?!?!?!? 

(also, check your reps)


----------



## Crowe (Nov 30, 2006)

Dub Fresh said:


> Indeed. You should check his collabo album with _Aceyalone_. It's called _Magnificent City_.


Moe send it my way as soon as it was released, a disappointment at first but I grew to like it after a while.

Anyway, I send teh mixtape. Too bad one of my favorite track isn't in this mixtape, _Moonlit Skies_, from the _Loose Ends_ mixtape

Edit: About Plan B; I love the first verse on Charmaine. Favorite track must be _Who needs Action_


----------



## whitecrowz (Nov 30, 2006)

How do u like Nas?


----------



## Slug (Nov 30, 2006)

dude, your almost in the west coast longboard mecca (aside from oregon) frisco has a huge scene, im not joking, just not thinking straight, ill tell you all about it tomorrow


----------



## Perverse (Nov 30, 2006)

Magnificent City was good, but then again that's the only Aceyalone OR RJD2 I've heard so far.


----------



## delirium (Nov 30, 2006)

I was listening to *Illmatic* a few days ago. Still compltely blows my mind away. I love 10-13 track albums too. Always makes me wanna play them back 'cause I'm left wanting more.

I know what longboarding is fool. I'm talking about.. shit whatever it is the hell you're talking about.. Whatever. We'll talk about it later. Well.. I guess this means you aren't just yankin my chain and there is a group that involves longboaring? Although I don't know how that works..


----------



## whitecrowz (Nov 30, 2006)

Illmatic is one of my fav albums, made me want to learn english


----------



## Crowe (Nov 30, 2006)

NaS's album titles > Jay Z's.

Pack FM - 2004 rapup.mp3 listen to teh shit.


----------



## Sid (Nov 30, 2006)

Pek, could you forward that mixtape to me too?


----------



## Stardust Nocturne (Nov 30, 2006)

Anyone here heard anything from a Canadian rapper named Infinite, he only had one album but his stuff is deep...much deeper than most crap on the radio, it's too bad he never tried to make it in the U.S market.


----------



## Gamabunta (Nov 30, 2006)

pek the villain said:


> NaS's album titles > Jay Z's.



That i can agree with. Except the Black Album. The name, production an all round songs were just hot like satans crotch.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Nov 30, 2006)

BluePrint Reasonable Doubt


----------



## Crowe (Nov 30, 2006)

_This for dolo and it's manuscript, just sound stupid
When KRS already made an album called Blueprint_ - Nas - Ether ;D


----------



## Kakash! (Nov 30, 2006)

Hip Hop Is Dead [Video]

Its the edited version. Gets a bit annoying during the chorus! Drop ur thoughts? Also, anyone interested in the new nas mixtape 'The N...Resurrection of Hip Hop'?


----------



## Perverse (Nov 30, 2006)

Kakash! said:


> Hip Hop Is Dead [Video]
> 
> Its the edited version. Gets a bit annoying during the chorus! Drop ur thoughts? Also, anyone interested in the new nas mixtape 'The N...Resurrection of Hip Hop'?



*reps* Thanks a lot!


----------



## Crowe (Nov 30, 2006)

Hm...awesome track but seriously the chorus gets really really annoying after a while.


----------



## competitionbros (Nov 30, 2006)

anybody got how to be an mc 39? i'd like it


----------



## NateRuto (Nov 30, 2006)

Nas hasn't been relevent to hip hop since Illmatic.. and thats real talk. Nas did "Oochie Wally"... end of story. 

Gotta give it up though, Illmatic was ahead of it's time...


----------



## competitionbros (Nov 30, 2006)

NateRuto said:


> Nas hasn't been relevent to hip hop since Illmatic.. and thats real talk.



no offense but....................................


stay....off.......the.....drugs


----------



## delirium (Nov 30, 2006)

I was trying to stay off the boards for a while.. but wow.. *NaS*.. irrelevant? C'mon, Last Tapes, God's Son, It Was Written.. If anything, Nastrodamus was the only sub album he's put out.


----------



## competitionbros (Nov 30, 2006)

what you say Nas is irrelevant because he doesn't smashing commercial success? Wait scratch that, One Mic won him lyricist of the year, i mean wtf, Nas is gonna be relevant until no one listens to his albums anymore


----------



## competitionbros (Dec 1, 2006)

luda ft mary j blige- runaway love video

Link removed


----------



## Hell On Earth (Dec 1, 2006)

thats blasphemy saying that nas is irrelevant. Nas is still in the game and most of the dudes that were out when he came out aren't here. Go listen to lost tapes another classic by Nasty Nas


----------



## xRUStillDown (Dec 1, 2006)

competitionbros said:


> luda ft mary j blige- runaway love video



That video's the shiet..


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 1, 2006)

I just copped Ghostfaces "More Fish".it's pretty nice. Anyone want a copy?


----------



## competitionbros (Dec 1, 2006)

already sent it out as part of my scrappy pimp


----------



## Mukuro (Dec 1, 2006)

NateRuto said:


> Nas hasn't been relevent to hip hop since Illmatic.. and thats real talk. Nas did "Oochie Wally"... end of story.
> 
> Gotta give it up though, Illmatic was ahead of it's time...


This guy is a fucking idiot.


----------



## Crowe (Dec 1, 2006)

Easy with the insults. Anyway, anyone have had time to spin the rjd2 mixtape? comments?


Just playing Keepin the Faith with De La Soul, and the intro...god. 

oldschool much?


----------



## Crowe (Dec 1, 2006)

oMg omg ogmg ogm tru3 magic out?!?!? 

Edit: Took me 30 seconds to download from oink ;D

I'll upload it asap.


----------



## delirium (Dec 1, 2006)

Listening to that mixtape right now. Pretty good. I like that Season is on here. And some Souls of Mischief. Shoulda put Saliva on here though. That would have been tight. Alotta my favorite new emcees are on here though. So it's cool.

Can't wait for that Tru3 Magic. ;D

edit.. yo peK, you think you can find out who gave me my last rep?


----------



## Slug (Dec 1, 2006)

i know i can figure your ass on aim... bitch

o0o0oo... mixtape


----------



## Crowe (Dec 1, 2006)

chauronity  	12:31, 1st Dec 2006  	Coz you a fuggly crack addict? -chauronity  	 [Edit]
Vince Johnson 	11:45, 1st Dec 2006 	i dont think youre a fugly crack addict...  -jessica 	[Edit]

lol Vince Johnson signed with a fake name


----------



## delirium (Dec 1, 2006)

Damnit.. I KNEW it! Oh well.. time to play some new Mos Def to make up for it. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Kakash! (Dec 1, 2006)

Hmmm i really wonder what this new Mos Def is gonna be like. I gotta admit i never really gave 'The New Danger' more then a couple of spins!

Bumpin' Main Flow and 7L - Flow Season. Album's NICE so far!


----------



## Gamabunta (Dec 1, 2006)

Can anyone recommend some new hip-hop to listen to. I am a bit bored of spinning he same good tracks again an again.


----------



## Crowe (Dec 1, 2006)

^ Did you catch the RJD2 mixtape and the new mos def album?

Anyway, on first spin it sounds really hot. Especially Undeniable.


----------



## Gamabunta (Dec 1, 2006)

pek the villain said:


> ^ Did you catch the RJD2 mixtape and the new mos def album?
> 
> Anyway, on first spin it sounds really hot. Especially Undeniable.



yea i jus finished downloading em. Did you hear The New Danger by mos?


----------



## Kakash! (Dec 1, 2006)

^True Magic's the new album, if thats what u on about. Also check out Main Flow and 7L's Flow Season. Nice LP!


----------



## NateRuto (Dec 1, 2006)

Nas talks a big game but he hasn't even come close to Illmatic... it's not a classic unless an album actually makes someone want to pick up a mic or have other people reference it. Illmatic was that... and after how many albums did he try to recapture that? Come on. Check his past albums rapping about all that party and bullshit, flossing, champagne popping... now the dude is coming out with " hip hop is dead"? ... 

Look shit is just my opinion but some of you need to get off the hype. That's why i say he isnt relevent anymore.. im no hip hop purist but you dont need to be one to see past his marketing bullshit. Any real cat who listened to the golden age of hip hop and was with it from the beginning could recognize that. Lay off the XXL and Source Magazines... e-stans


----------



## delirium (Dec 1, 2006)

pek the villain said:


> ^ Did you catch the RJD2 mixtape and the new mos def album?
> 
> Anyway, on first spin it sounds really hot. Especially Undeniable.



Haha. We're on the same song. I took notice to it though because I've heard that same sample used before. And I like when I notice a sample gets reused. I like seeing how the artist will flip it his own way. "No idea's original. There's nothing new under the sun. It's not what you do but how it's done." *NaS* 



NateRuto said:


> Nas talks a big game but he hasn't even come close to Illmatic... it's not a classic unless an album actually makes someone want to pick up a mic or have other people reference it. Illmatic was that... and after how many albums did he try to recapture that? Come on. Check his past albums rapping about all that party and bullshit, flossing, champagne popping... now the dude is coming out with " hip hop is dead"? ...
> 
> Look shit is just my opinion but some of you need to get off the hype. That's why i say he isnt relevent anymore.. im no hip hop purist but you dont need to be one to see past his marketing bullshit. Any real cat who listened to the golden age of hip hop and was with it from the beginning could recognize that. Lay off the XXL and Source Magazines... e-stans



So what if he's talked about flossin and champagne and popping? Hell.. Wu-Tang started all that Crystal shit, are they whack for talking about it? But, again.. that was Nastrodamus where he tries to gain more exposure though rappin about "bullshit". But if you're going to do a tribute song about Rakim and make that one of your singles, you're obviously not going out of your way to get airplay. Did you even listen to Lost Tapes? Or God's Son? It Was Written?

Fact is.. Hiphop has ALWAYS been about flossin. Have you seen the size of those rings Rakim wears? How about all the chains that Slick Rick wears on stage? But these cats brought skills and had a wide array of topics to touch on, and Nas is no different.


----------



## Kakash! (Dec 1, 2006)

^Agreed. The so called buzz surrounding his next LP doesnt come from nowhere, its there because alot of fans still want his music and therefore highlights his relevance to hip hop. Saying that Nas has been rappin about flossin, party and bullshit since Illmatic is pure ignorance, have u even heard The Lost Tapes, Gods Son or Stillmatic, near classics imo.


----------



## Gamabunta (Dec 1, 2006)

I prefer gods son to illmatic. Anyone who says that isnt a raw album is just plain retarded or gay.


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 1, 2006)

I like MF Doom, he is teh shizzy.


----------



## delirium (Dec 1, 2006)

"All caps when you spell the man name."


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 1, 2006)

I keep forgetting that.

Damn grammatical sneaky bastards.

just like Elliot BROOD.

Sneaky.

But both hella awesome in two completely different ways.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Dec 1, 2006)

Nas is a living legend and all the other legends are dead. Repping Killah Queens All day every day.


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 1, 2006)

BeaThEmDoWn said:


> Nas is a living legend and all the other legends are dead. Repping Killah Queens All day every day.




That is nice. Do not forget to collect your complimentary cookie on the way by.


----------



## Gamabunta (Dec 1, 2006)

Catatonik said:


> I like MF Doom, he is teh shizzy.



I cant listen too doom... which is a shame as he is one of the artists more knowledgeable hip-hop heads mention. His voice an lack of staying on point just bore the living jesus out of me.

PLEASE tell me someone heard about the spaz beef between rass kass an game.


----------



## competitionbros (Dec 1, 2006)

Gamabunta said:


> I cant listen too doom... which is a shame as he is one of the artists more knowledgeable hip-hop heads mention. His voice an lack of staying on point just bore the living jesus out of me.
> 
> PLEASE tell me someone heard about the spaz beef between rass kass an game.





yea, i heard about that, apparently they got into a fist fight


----------



## delirium (Dec 1, 2006)

Gamabunta said:


> I cant listen too doom... which is a shame as he is one of the artists more knowledgeable hip-hop heads mention. His voice an lack of staying on point just bore the living jesus out of me.
> 
> PLEASE tell me someone heard about the spaz beef between rass kass an game.



That's because lyrically.. he's ON POINT. The only thing bad anyeone can ever say about him is his voice/flow. It's always the same reason when people say they don't like DOOM. Except for a few I remember here say that he's too random. No need to analyze his lyrics again though to see if he is or isn't.

And Ras and the Game.. there's a bunch of differing stories coming from both camps.. Someone got hit with a bottle.. this and that.. But in the end, Game would NEVER wanna take it to wax with Ras. He would rip him like an electric paper shredder.. E Z.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Dec 2, 2006)

Catatonik said:


> That is nice. Do not forget to collect your complimentary cookie on the way by.



sarcasm gets you no where asshole


----------



## delirium (Dec 2, 2006)

So.. Hiphop Mt. Rushmore. Whose on there for you? _(International cats.. if you didn't already know.. Mt. Rushmore is that mountain w/4 important U.S. presidents faces on it)._


----------



## competitionbros (Dec 2, 2006)

lol, man one of these days imma do a dedicate amv's to a whole album............like make amv's to every Jay-z-Blueprint song on the album, just for the hell of it


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 2, 2006)

Hip-hop Mount Rushmore?

The founding Fathers of Hip-hop?

That is a big call Del, and I am sure I could not make it.


----------



## delirium (Dec 2, 2006)

Which is exactly why I like the question. It requires some thought. It requires some knowledge of Hiphop's 30 years of being. And it makes for good debates.

Since I asked the quesiton.. I'll start it off. I finally decided a few months ago that my Hiphop Mt. Rushmore be *Jay Dee/Dilla*, *DJ Premier*, *GZA*, & *Rakim*.


----------



## Kakash! (Dec 2, 2006)

Tough one to call. I'm going for *Nas, DJ Premier, Rakim, Jay-Z*.

Also, Saigon ft. Trey Songz - Pain In My Life [Video]. Vid quality is a bit Meh!!


----------



## Gamabunta (Dec 2, 2006)

Rakim, BDK, 2pac OR Biggie, Wu Tang


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 2, 2006)

You can't just put 4 people on a rock saying there the best of hip-hop. There's to many factors to put it down to only four.


----------



## cbent22 (Dec 2, 2006)

Hey has anyone heard the new Mos Def im downloadin now and wondering how it is. But my Hip Hop Mt Rushmore would be Nas  Rakim Big and Pac


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 2, 2006)

It is better than the New Danger, but not as good as BNlock on Both Sides IMO


----------



## Sid (Dec 2, 2006)

yeh I agree


----------



## Gamabunta (Dec 2, 2006)

I dont agree. The New Danger had better production. The beats on this album are a bit egh...


----------



## Crowe (Dec 2, 2006)

I actually liked most beats in this album, it lived to the expectation imo. I wasn't expecting a new BoBS really :/

Anyone know about these guys? Will n Carter doing random dance 

Never heard of them actually.


----------



## Gamabunta (Dec 2, 2006)

The beat sounded fruity loop like. Dunno who they are. I have recently posted a new tune on myspace if any care 2 peep. Its called down


----------



## Perverse (Dec 2, 2006)

Who likes Reef the Lost Cauze?


----------



## Crowe (Dec 2, 2006)

Gamabunta said:


> The beat sounded fruity loop like. Dunno who they are. I have recently posted a new tune on myspace if any care 2 peep. Its called down


Don't know much about Fruity Loop neither do I actually care if it's made with Fruity or not tbh, but I liked what I heard.

Anyway, your track was pretty nice. Where did you record it? The recording quality doesn't seem topnotch really.

Edit: Did anyone catch the DJ Shadow track I hid in the mixtape ? ;D


----------



## Yosha (Dec 2, 2006)

fruity loops is a great program so it is nothing to worry about.


----------



## delirium (Dec 2, 2006)

Yeah.. FL is good. 9th Wonder does all his beats on it.

That DJ Shadow track I didn't really like too much though. *shurgs*


----------



## Crowe (Dec 2, 2006)

Hm...different tastes when it comes to instrumental than I guess. I really loved that DJ Shadow track, doesn't come close to the Organ Donor remixes but still I thought it was pretty hot.

Anyone has that _preview _track from madvillainy 2?


----------



## delirium (Dec 2, 2006)

I don't know.. for some reason I found it amateurish. The RJD2 was good though. 

What preview track are you talking about? I have _Air_ but I sent that out to MD regs long time ago.


----------



## Crowe (Dec 2, 2006)

Could be _Air_, can't really remember but I do remember that someone created a thread with it and linked it to some radioshow where they played it.


----------



## delirium (Dec 2, 2006)

Mm.. no, that wasn't me. I had a DD link to it that I passed around. I still have it and can re up it if you want?


----------



## Crowe (Dec 2, 2006)

Thx mate ^^


I actually found the thread now; New Madvillain track. Rejoice, my babies. by Arty. The track was Monkey Suit and it wasn't from Madvillainy 2. My bad.


----------



## delirium (Dec 3, 2006)

Ah yeah.. I remember that thread. The video was cool too. Sent you that track though. I don't even know if anyone listened to it last time I sent it out.


----------



## squirtle09 (Dec 3, 2006)

i like gangsta rap like the game, tupac start from scratch is one of my favorite songs


----------



## Crowe (Dec 3, 2006)

Delirium said:


> Ah yeah.. I remember that thread. The video was cool too. Sent you that track though. I don't even know if anyone listened to it last time I sent it out.


I most likely deleted it if it was send more than 2 months ago. My HD was acting bitchy, but it's ok. I found Monkey Suits on my old mp3 ;I


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 3, 2006)

Dub Fresh said:


> Who likes Reef the Lost Cauze?



who doesn't?


----------



## Perverse (Dec 3, 2006)

Violent By Design said:


> who doesn't?



I was listening to his album, Invisible Empire. That album is hot, I'ma pimp it soon.


----------



## Gamabunta (Dec 3, 2006)

pek the villain said:


> Don't know much about Fruity Loop neither do I actually care if it's made with Fruity or not tbh, but I liked what I heard.
> 
> Anyway, your track was pretty nice. Where did you record it? The recording quality doesn't seem topnotch really.



Dont get me wrong, ive got nothing against FL. I found a lot of the songs on the mos def album lacked a melody accompanyment. It was mostly just drums an lyrics.

Thanks for the feedback, yea atm i cannot afford studio time (as im a broke student). So far we been only able 2 record in my bredrins dorm room.



Delirium said:


> Yeah.. FL is good. 9th Wonder does all his beats on it.
> 
> That DJ Shadow track I didn't really like too much though. *shurgs*



I very much doubt that. FL is an alright program but the best producers might only use it for a few little things in the overall beat. But wherever you heard that its bs.

ps: Awesome, im now an ANBU captain....


----------



## Slug (Dec 3, 2006)

hey guys, i picked up a few cds that should be pimped to every living being on the face of this earth. i have ali farka toure with ry cooder-  talking timbuktu, and a cannonball adderly cd.... i know this has nothing to do with hip hop, but i know most of you are open to new music, also, i wont be back till tomorrow night.

later masturbators


----------



## Crowe (Dec 3, 2006)

^ I already pimped Talking Timbuktu a few weeks ago D:


> 9th Wonder isn't your average producer. He does not use any equipment except the computer production program, Fruity Loops.


 DDDDDDDDDD:


----------



## Gamabunta (Dec 3, 2006)

The key sentence in the whole thing is

_"*Originally *making hip-hop beats from his North Carolina Central University dorm room using FL Studio"_


----------



## Slug (Dec 3, 2006)

you did? you sonofabitch! how dare you spread good music!?!?!?!? speaking of, do you have any other mali stuff? esp any more ali farka toure?


----------



## delirium (Dec 3, 2006)

Gamabunta said:


> I very much doubt that. FL is an alright program but the best producers might only use it for a few little things in the overall beat. But wherever you heard that its bs.
> 
> ps: Awesome, im now an ANBU captain....



*Murs* - _Intro_

To answer all the rumors that been shooting through your group
*Beat stops* Yes 9th really does make these beats on Fruity Loops

I've been trying to find the video..  I guess it's lost forever. But there's this vid of *Just Blaze* talking about how he saw 9th produce his beats. He tripped out when he saw 9th bring in this laptop into the studio.. crank out like 5 beats and that was that. It was hot topic before.. but it's become common knowledge now. A lot of interviews with him bring it up.



This is Madlib's favorite sampler. Shit like Quasimoto and Madvillain was made on it. They don't even sell this model anymore! Hell, he still goes analog. As cheesy as it may sound, it's not the equipment.

Also.. OF COURSE it says _originally_.. as in.. originally he was UNKNOWN. As in.. he originally made beats in his dorm room and has now come up and is recognized around the world.

Let me requote what peK quoted..



			
				Wiki said:
			
		

> 9th Wonder *does not use any equipment except*the computer production program, *Fruity Loops*



You can google his name and fruity loops if you want.


----------



## Gamabunta (Dec 3, 2006)

Unless you can show me a video of 9th wonder saying he makes his beats souly in FL then i cant really believe you. Like i said, perhaps he used FL *in some elements* of his beats.

To say he souly uses FL cannot on any level be true. Ive been through a small part of the beat making process an you need more than just FL to continue making awesome beats


----------



## delirium (Dec 3, 2006)

Here's an interview..



He says it himself.. Cool Edit Pro & Fruity Loops. Also click on the image where he talks about how he makes a beat in front of Jay Z in 20 minutes on the laptop.


----------



## Gamabunta (Dec 3, 2006)

So he uses more than fruity loops. That was my point.


----------



## delirium (Dec 3, 2006)

Gamabunta said:


> So he uses more than fruity loops. That was my point.



Wow.. really? 'Cause from what I gather you were trying to downplay the Fruity Loops in his whole process when he uses the program in a lot more than just "some elements" or for just "a few little things". But w/e.. We're just going in circles..

Don't see much *Big Pun* talk around here. Where's the love for _Capital Punishment_? Tres Leches is the fuckin song.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Dec 3, 2006)

tres leches is the shyt. I wondering do you get started making beats i've always was interested in making beats but don't know where to start.


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 4, 2006)

Gift of Gab is one hip-hopper whose name is not only accurate and correct, it is a warning.

This man NEVER ceases to stun me with his lyrics, flow, versatility, intelligence, morality, compassion, humour, wit and passion.


----------



## delirium (Dec 4, 2006)

I'm guessing you liked the dolo work huh? The verse he lays down on Top Qualified owns all five that's layed down before his. And that's quite the damn feat considering who was rapping before him.


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 4, 2006)

That whole album is insane.

I consider myself a well-read and spoken man, and I occasionally need to hit a thesaurus when listening to him.

*ED!*t: J5 are also most fucking awesome. Power in Numbers is one superbly smooth and enticing album. I love Remember His Name


----------



## CABLE (Dec 4, 2006)

I'm dissapointed with Mos's Tru3 Magic.  I was hoping he'd go back to his hip hop roots from BOBS but has continued to stick with the crappy New Danger experimental shit.


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 4, 2006)

I enjoyed Tru3 Magic, lewss than Black on Both Sides, but far more than New Danger.


----------



## Kakash! (Dec 4, 2006)

Nas - Shine On Em (Video)

Track is from the *Blood Diamonds* sountrack. Not included in his upcoming album as far as i know. Track is flames though, reminds of Daimonds Are Forever but much much more grittier!!


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 4, 2006)

BeaThEmDoWn said:


> tres leches is the shyt. I wondering do you get started making beats i've always was interested in making beats but don't know where to start.



Donwload fruity loops or sony acid,and just mess around until you figure the stuff out.There are a few tutorials out there to help you to.


----------



## Gamabunta (Dec 4, 2006)

Delirium said:


> Wow.. really? 'Cause from what I gather you were trying to downplay the Fruity Loops in his whole process when he uses the program in a lot more than just "some elements" or for just "a few little things". But w/e.. We're just going in circles..



You were saying the only thing he uses is FL, which i really did doubt. An i was right, he didnt just use FL to make his beats. Im also willing to bet that he uses more than FL an Cool edit to make his beats he just might not realise it. Im not down playing anything. Ive been around producers for the past 2-3 years almost every day an ive seen em use all manner of programs. Producers never cease to amaze me with the shit they use.


----------



## Crowe (Dec 4, 2006)

sage said:


> you did? you sonofabitch! how dare you spread good music!?!?!?!? speaking of, do you have any other mali stuff? esp any more ali farka toure?


I have more Mali stuff, actually my father got, but I'm not allowed to rip them ;_;

Anyway, I also got Savane, In the heart of the Moon on the computer. I have been waiting to do a Ali Farka pimp for more than 4 months but just took the courage to do so, you were just too slow ;>

Have anyone heard _Deacon The Villain - Cinematix_? I personally think his debut lp was weak but this track is definitely a diamond in a desert.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Dec 4, 2006)

Just got to ask this, how do ya'll feel about Proof's Looking For Jerry Garcia & I Miss The Hip Hop Shop???? If anybody wants em I'll pimp em. Both are strait fire. Too bad he's gone now & also how was Nas Hip Hop is Dead, thats got my interest.


----------



## cbent22 (Dec 4, 2006)

Hey have any of you heard Bronze Nazereths Cd its called the _Great Migration_ Its fire the beats are sick.

Right now im downloading Jay-z's Red Gold, and Green album. its The black album cd w some culture reggae artist like Bob Marley and others like him if ya heard it can you tell me if its fire or not.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Dec 4, 2006)

so yall recommend Fl for beginners that want to learn how to make beats?


----------



## King Bookah (Dec 4, 2006)

I would recommend FL for beginners.  It's pretty easy to use.  

Which reminds me, I haven't made a worthwhile beat in months.  I need to get back on my sh*t.


----------



## competitionbros (Dec 4, 2006)

FL and Cool Edit Pro/Adobe Audition for samples


----------



## Hell On Earth (Dec 4, 2006)

i dont even know where to start. Can someone help me out here.


----------



## Gamabunta (Dec 4, 2006)

Fruity Loops.

Then work your way upwards.


----------



## Perverse (Dec 5, 2006)

I got Acid Pro, but I dunno where to get samples without paying.


----------



## Slug (Dec 5, 2006)

if not, learn how to beat box, and record yourself on cassette... old skool


----------



## competitionbros (Dec 5, 2006)

i just listen to alot of old RandB and soul for my samples, lol once i did a beat using a sample from Linkin Park- Somewhere I Belong


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 5, 2006)

if you do ot know K'naan, get yer ass into my latest pimp and ask. If you do, get in there and comment on it.


----------



## Slug (Dec 5, 2006)

Catatonik said:


> if you do ot know K'naan, get yer ass into my latest pimp and ask. If you do, get in there and comment on it.



roger! any word on when he is releasing his tour cd?


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 5, 2006)

Not that I am aware of, but it has been a little while since I have browsed his site.


----------



## Gamabunta (Dec 5, 2006)

Not a huge fan of Knaan. Name reminds me of take away lol.


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 5, 2006)

......

Why are you not fond of him?

I mean, That is a pretty bare post you made there.


----------



## Sid (Dec 5, 2006)

omg

COBRAAA?


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 6, 2006)

Sid, that link was awesome.

thank you!


----------



## Slug (Dec 6, 2006)

ive seen that guy before, but he is spot on, deff could fool you if you weren't looking at him


----------



## Perverse (Dec 6, 2006)

Y'all like R.A. The Rugged Man?


----------



## Crowe (Dec 6, 2006)

Aries Spears is fucking hilarious, I love his imitation of Jay Z. Spot on. "Ya boy"

Never heard of him Dub.

Anyway; I hope I never go to a show with a crowd this boring. Inverse are realllyy good, too bad that they don't get the attention they deserve. Who'd thought short white boys had skillz ;D



			
				Kno said:
			
		

> The Trashman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahaha


----------



## Hell On Earth (Dec 6, 2006)

i've Heard one of R.A. Rugged Man. wasn't bad.


----------



## delirium (Dec 6, 2006)

I like R.A.'s style. Throws a lotta syllables. Not unheard of, but always cool to listen to.


----------



## cbent22 (Dec 6, 2006)

R.A rips Vietnam Story


----------



## Hell On Earth (Dec 7, 2006)

why is lil wayne saying that that he is better than jay-z that dude is delusional. He is no where near Jay-z's level.


----------



## Gamabunta (Dec 7, 2006)

Lil wayne isnt fit to lick the sweat of jay-z's balls.


----------



## competitionbros (Dec 7, 2006)

u mean this

Lil Wayne Goes After Onetime Idol Jay-Z: 'I'm Better Than Him'
Lil Wayne once said he was the "best rapper alive since the best rapper retired."

Well, with Jay-Z — the man Weezy once called his favorite MC — out of retirement (see "Jay-Z's 'Retirement' Is Finally Over: New Album Due In November"), Wayne said his stance has changed a bit. Lil Wayne has declared he's still the best — even if Hov is officially back on the playing field (see "The Making Of The Best: Lil Wayne Plots His Path To The Top").

"I'm better than him," Wayne said in the new issue of Complex magazine, which features the Cash Money Millionaire on the cover with Travis Barker. "I'm 24 years old. ... I'm 13 years deep with five albums and 10 million records sold."
In the article, Wayne also had some disparaging words for the Clipse, Pharrell Williams and and Young Buck, and said he took issue with Jay rapping about being "hip-hop's savior."

"I don't like what he's saying about how he had to come back because hip-hop's dead and we need him," Wayne said. "What the f--- do you mean? If anything it's reborn, so he's probably having a problem with that. You left on a good note, and all of the artists were saying, 'Yo, this is Jay's house. He's the best.' Now he comes back and still thinks it's his house. ... It's not your house anymore, and I'm better than you."

Jay recently clarified stamping himself "hip-hop's savior" on Kingdom Come as a play on words. "When I say 'saving hip-hop,' I don't mean like I'm standing on a mountain saving hip-hop," he said. "I mean, hip-hop needs events, it needs certain things to happen at certain times, like a spark of energy. Like a [Dr.] Dre album or those moments in time that you look back on when Snoop Dogg first came out, it was like 800,000 [albums sold] in the first week. Those events are needed in hip-hop, and it just felt like it was too far in between.
"My album, I believe, is just going to do its part," he continued. "It's not single-handedly going to save hip-hop. No one can do that. I don't have those delusions of grandeur."

Looking at sales of Hova's latest opus, it looks like he's close to accomplishing his mission. He sold close to 700,000 copies in his first week, easily taking the #1 position (see "Jay-Z Scores Seventh #1 With Kingdom Come").

On Monday (December 4), a video for the album's second single, "Lost Ones," debuted on "TRL." "I feel like a rock star," he said when MTV recently asked him what it feels like to be Jay-Z. "I'm happy to be back. I'm happy to be embraced by the people the way I am already. I'm anxious for people to hear the music I've got. I think you're going to enjoy it, and I'm feeling like a rock star right now. I'm feeling like I'm in the best shape of my life. Muhammad Hovie!"

Jay obviously felt especially great on Monday: He was celebrating his 37th birthday.


----------



## Slug (Dec 7, 2006)

yo del, check this out... 

Link removed

everyone should hop on this deal!


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 7, 2006)

I just d loaded Nas - Hip Hop Is Dead. I'm on track 2 its banging so far. It's getting real positive reviews, thank god Nas brought back the heat.


----------



## Killa Cam (Dec 7, 2006)

Violent By Design said:


> I just d loaded Nas - Hip Hop Is Dead. I'm on track 2 its banging so far. It's getting real positive reviews, thank god Nas brought back the heat.



Man 2 tracks in and it's banging? You don't see anything wrong with that? I liked the shit tho.


----------



## Gamabunta (Dec 7, 2006)

I hope Nas had good production on this. Ive heard Black Republican an it is def favourite song on album. That beat is awesome.


----------



## cbent22 (Dec 7, 2006)

I got the nas cd and its good so far i have the whole cd and im giving it a listen for the first time


----------



## Gamabunta (Dec 7, 2006)

Ive heard it all the way through. Its good, but nothing amazing. Maybe i gotta let it grow on me. After all its 3 am an im listening in headphones. 

Black Republicans is def a doooope song.


----------



## cbent22 (Dec 7, 2006)

Gamabunta said:


> Ive heard it all the way through. Its good, but nothing amazing. Maybe i gotta let it grow on me. After all its 3 am an im listening in headphones.
> 
> Black Republicans is def a doooope song.



Yeah all my favorite albums i really didnt like on the first listen but by the 2nd-3rd time i loved it.


----------



## Perverse (Dec 8, 2006)

I'ma DL it later today. I'm bumpin' that K'naan right now. Props to Cata on this..


----------



## cbent22 (Dec 9, 2006)

yeah i finally finished listening to the whole nas cd and i think its ill. he has some real nice samples and collaboes on it. Great cd IMO


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Dec 10, 2006)

rapcentral


----------



## Crowe (Dec 11, 2006)

Man I totally forgot about Eminem's Canibitch disstrack. The shit is hilarious.



> I shoulda knew better from the first few letters you sent me
> The first two letters, you were tellin' me shit like
> You respect me, like any other regular MC
> The third letter, you asked how come I ain't return
> ...


----------



## Hell On Earth (Dec 12, 2006)

the people that have the nas ablum post some of the best tracks on the ablum. Also am looking for some good songs to dl.


----------



## Slug (Dec 12, 2006)

hey, i just got 2 more ecid cds.... if anyone wants, raise your hand....


----------



## Kakash! (Dec 12, 2006)

BeaThEmDoWn said:


> the people that have the nas ablum post some of the best tracks on the ablum. Also am looking for some good songs to dl.


Black Republican, Still Dreaming, Hustlers, Play On Playa, Hip Hop Is Dead, Not Going Back, Money Over Bullshit.


----------



## Slug (Dec 12, 2006)

hey, what does everyone think about common being the latest spokesperson for the gap? sign of the end times? step in the right direction? thoughts?


----------



## competitionbros (Dec 12, 2006)

sage said:


> hey, what does everyone think about common being the latest spokesperson for the gap? sign of the end times? step in the right direction? thoughts?





i couldn't believe it when i first saw it, that shit is terrible. The song is catchy but it's Common, what do you expect, but it's like he sold out. I mean this is the same dude that made "I Used To Love H.E.R." now he's doing Gap Raps, smh.


----------



## AssFace (Dec 12, 2006)

I got no problem with comm. with whats he's doing.  He's getting money, can't really hate on him.  I don't consider it selling out, he's just working and trying to get some money in a different way.  Now if he started promoting clothing labels in his albums then there's a problem

new nas album is crazy.  IMO, probably his 4th best album after illmatic, iww, and lost tapes, tied with stillmatic.

Hip hop is dead>>>>>>>>>>>>>kingdom come.


----------



## Crowe (Dec 12, 2006)

Oh, wait all athletes that makes comercial are all selling out?! 0:

Nah, seriously. I don't care what he does as long as it doesn't affect his passion for music and his ability to make good music.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 12, 2006)

I dont get why people are pissing their pants for common doing commercials with gap, what does that have to do with his music.


----------



## delirium (Dec 12, 2006)

Mos Def's commercial with GMC is worse I think.


----------



## CABLE (Dec 12, 2006)

Common's Gap commercial I doubt will have any effect on his integrity as an artist.  He's had plenty of mainstream exposure in small portions here and there but has yet to sell out or what not.  He was on Conan O'Brien earlier this year and he's been on Jay Leno as well I believe.  I've seen him on TV and in magazine here and there and it has yet to get to his head. 

Anyone heard More Fish by Ghostface yet?  In my opinion it wasn't very good, but not because GFK is loosing it or anything.  The album almost seems like a sampler for Def Jam starring Ghost.  There were about 2 or 3 songs that didn't even have Ghost at all.  It was like DJ just wanted to put out shit that didn't get onto Fishscale.  Personally I'm not considering it a full album by Ghost, because of the above reasons.


----------



## delirium (Dec 12, 2006)

SASUNARU<3 said:


> Anyone heard More Fish by Ghostface yet?  In my opinion it wasn't very good, but not because GFK is loosing it or anything.  The album almost seems like a sampler for Def Jam starring Ghost.  There were about 2 or 3 songs that didn't even have Ghost at all.  It was like DJ just wanted to put out shit that didn't get onto Fishscale.  Personally I'm not considering it a full album by Ghost, because of the above reasons.



I was thinking the same thing. It sounds a lot more like a mixtape than an actual album. 

But damn.. when the hell is GhostDoom coming out?


----------



## competitionbros (Dec 13, 2006)

anybody wants Styles P new album, i don't feel like pimping it lol


----------



## LayZ (Dec 13, 2006)

I was kind of shocked when I saw Common pushin' GAP, but I was like get your money Com.  He probably reached a new audience.


----------



## Gamabunta (Dec 13, 2006)

AssFace said:


> Hip hop is dead>>>>>>>>>>>>>kingdom come.



That is something i can agree with.

I stopped liking common when i found out he was racist.


----------



## CABLE (Dec 13, 2006)

Delirium said:


> I was thinking the same thing. It sounds a lot more like a mixtape than an actual album.
> 
> But damn.. when the hell is GhostDoom coming out?



Sometime in February, but I doubt that. Expect during Spring.


----------



## Crowe (Dec 13, 2006)

I know I was missing something! I haven't fucking given JMT's album a spin. I just gave _Uncommon Valor: A Vietnam Story_ a spin, yes I'm really slow.

R.A The Rugged man totally killed/murdered/slaughtered the song with his verse, one of the most awesome verses I've heard in a long time. Stoupe has done a real nice track too, never been a fan of Vinnie Paz.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Dec 13, 2006)

Gamabunta said:


> That is something i can agree with.
> 
> I stopped liking common when i found out he was racist.



how is common racist?


----------



## Kakash! (Dec 13, 2006)

^Thats what i was wondering. Did I miss something?


----------



## Slug (Dec 13, 2006)

i know he is an active member of peta...... and a few minutes on wiki brought this up


*Accusations of racism*
Following the release of Be in 2005, several mixed-race artists from the UK hip-hop scene took exception to Common's controversial comments about interracial relationships. The situation started out with an article from UK's Touch magazine, in which he stated "When you see dreadlocked dudes with white girls that’s like they going against what the dreadlock’s purpose was."[6] Seeing a personal insult in the remarks, Yungun, Doc Brown and Rising Son recorded a track over an instrumental version of "The Corner" named "Dear Common (The Corner Dub)". Common states that he has heard of the track but never actually taken the time to listen to it, and has not retaliated in song

----

take it how you want it, but thats the deal


----------



## Kakash! (Dec 13, 2006)

^Come to think of it I do remember that now.

Also can neone here help me with these requests:

_Wordsworth - Wordsworth EP
Wordsworth - Mirror Music
Masta Ace - Slaughtahouse
PackFM - WhutduzFMstand4?_

Theres quite a few but links of neone of those would be much appreciated (with reps). I thought i'd post this here rather then the music request cus the requests just get overlooked with so many of them in that thread. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Crowe (Dec 13, 2006)

^ I'll see if I can get my hands on it. I already got whutduzfmstand4, I'll see if I can up it soon


----------



## CABLE (Dec 13, 2006)

sage said:


> i know he is an active member of peta...... and a few minutes on wiki brought this up
> 
> 
> *Accusations of racism*
> ...



Yeah, it's a stupid thing he said, and he looks like an ass for it.  But whatever that was a big deal a while ago and I had my share of times debating over it.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Dec 13, 2006)

if you think about it makes sense. If you rocking dreads and than you with a white girl it does defeat the purpose of wearing the dreads. Its like you're contradicting yourself. You're wearing dreads which suppose to symbolize black empowerment and than you're seen with a white girl its like no one isn't going to take you seriously.


----------



## Kakash! (Dec 13, 2006)

Didnt know rockin dreads were supposed to be a black empowerment thing. So whats the story behind it then?



pek the villain said:


> ^ I'll see if I can get my hands on it. I already got whutduzfmstand4, I'll see if I can up it soon


I've gotten hold of WhutduzFMstand4? if others are possible then that'd still be great.


----------



## CABLE (Dec 13, 2006)

BeaThEmDoWn said:


> if you think about it makes sense. If you rocking dreads and than you with a white girl it does defeat the purpose of wearing the dreads. Its like you're contradicting yourself. You're wearing dreads which suppose to symbolize black empowerment and than you're seen with a white girl its like no one isn't going to take you seriously.



I'm pretty sure anyone can wear dreads for any reason.  To say something like they are supposed to be only for black empowerment or what not, is stupid and closed minded.  Especially for someone like Common who's persona is a lax type realist.  Stupid thing to say.  If a guy wants to wear dreads and date a white chick, who gives a fuck? To say it's wrong is utterly retarded.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Dec 13, 2006)

Gamabunta said:


> I stopped liking common when i found out he was racist.



Against whom?  He advertises the Gap, so I don't think he is racist against white people.


----------



## Jimin (Dec 14, 2006)

^He ain't racist. He does want the money/publicy that comes with the ad.


----------



## LayZ (Dec 14, 2006)

_Real People_ - Common 

"Black men walking with white girls on they arms
I be mad at em as if I know they moms
Told to go beyond the surface, a person's a person
When we lessen our women our condition seems to worsen"

More like pro black but not anti-white.  As for dreads as black empowerment, I don't know, I just see a fro with a raised black fist.


----------



## Gamabunta (Dec 14, 2006)

Seriously, how many people here are ACTUALLY BLIND. The race thing aint got shit to do with GAP lol. Only 2 peeps seem to know whats going on.



sage said:


> *Accusations of racism*
> Following the release of Be in 2005, several mixed-race artists from the UK hip-hop scene took exception to Common's controversial comments about interracial relationships. The situation started out with an article from UK's Touch magazine, in which he stated "When you see dreadlocked dudes with white girls that?s like they going against what the dreadlock?s purpose was."[6] Seeing a personal insult in the remarks, Yungun, Doc Brown and Rising Son recorded a track over an instrumental version of "The Corner" named "Dear Common (The Corner Dub)". Common states that he has heard of the track but never actually taken the time to listen to it, and has not retaliated in song
> 
> ----
> ...



A dreadlocks a hairstyle. People should be in whatever relationship they want to be. I liked commons album, but after this incident i was put off completely.

I actually have the track Dear Common somewhere on my PC. An i know the full story as i work with the same people rising son works with.


----------



## delirium (Dec 14, 2006)

I see where Common is coming from. At one point, dreads were not JUST a hairstyle. It was tied with the Rastafari movement and Afrocentricity which was about embracing all things African. But that's just it, that's what it's been reduced to and that's the current concensus about what having dreads mean. It's just a hair style.

The line wasn't about race, it was about cats being hypocritical. It would be like.. Rocking the Red/Black/Green colors everywhere but don't know the Ten Point Program.

Common just made reference to something that's passed. So maybe it was a stupid thing to say as it could be misconstrued. But he wasn't completely wrong, either.


----------



## Gamabunta (Dec 14, 2006)

Exactly what part of

"When you see *dreadlocked dudes with white girls *that’s like they *going against what the dreadlock’s purpose was*."

has nothing to do with race?

It was an idiotic thing to say, from someone who holds a lot of influence.


----------



## competitionbros (Dec 14, 2006)

that is pretty stupid of common, pretty much no black person in America gets dreads so they can be "closer to mother Africa" or anything like that, they get em because they either think it looks cool or they want long hair but don't wanna take care of it


----------



## Crowe (Dec 15, 2006)

Gamabunta said:


> Exactly what part of
> 
> "When you see *dreadlocked dudes with white girls *that’s like they *going against what the dreadlock’s purpose was*."
> 
> ...


Read Del's post.
Dreadlocks is an important symbol for the rastafari movement and the rastafari movement is seen by many as racism / extreme pro-black. They consider themselfs to be the "chosen" people and all the white people are inferior to them.

I suggest you read this: 

...and I'm sure he was talking about things that started to lose it's meaning.


----------



## delirium (Dec 15, 2006)

Sorry, I should have worded it differently.

Common's line had nothing to do with him being against interacial dating. The line was referring to cats being hypocrytical. The problem is, not too many people know the meaning behind the dreads anymore. And the fact that I've seen a couple post about how dreads are just a hairstyle and no one should care otherwise just proves that point. 

Like the mohawk for instance. Again, a hairstyle that had a specific meaning and was deeply connected to spirituality, but has been reduced to a "just a  hairstyle". 

Mohawk's were worn by warrior natives. They believed that their hair was deeply connected to the creator. But they also didn't want the creator to come into battle with them. So they shaved all of it except for a strip down the middle when they went to war.

Funny little tidbit about the mohawk. When the natives were being wipped out, they were told that they could longer have their mohawks. It was banned from them for a long time. Now, you got a bunch of white boys who rock 'em. Fucked up, huh? But wait, who cares? It's just a hairstyle.

*ED!*t:

I just realized that my post is a little incomplete.

I don't mean to take anyone's side. I just wanted to show that Common's line was a misunderstanding. And both sides can be seen at fault.

One side.. for not taking the time to actually understand what Common is talking about. And Common for trying to fit such a thing into one line. As you can see, the subject can get much deeper.


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 15, 2006)

It sparked discussion at the least.

XD

Saul Williams is so much fucking win.


----------



## Gamabunta (Dec 15, 2006)

Out of all the comparisons common could have used he had to use 1 about race.... 

He obviously wanted to spark some contraversy.


----------



## delirium (Dec 15, 2006)

I have *Cyne*'s _Time Being_ the Japanese retail. Anyone interested?


----------



## Crowe (Dec 16, 2006)

^ Oh yez           .


----------



## Kakash! (Dec 16, 2006)

Delirium said:


> I have *Cyne*'s _Time Being_ the Japanese retail. Anyone interested?


Mos def interested in this!!


----------



## Sid (Dec 16, 2006)

Is it different from the US/EU retail?


----------



## Itachi-X (Dec 16, 2006)

raps the best music ever


----------



## delirium (Dec 16, 2006)

Kakash! said:


> Mos def interested in this!!



Sent..



Sid said:


> Is it different from the US/EU retail?



I don't think it's any different? I've never heard to US retail though. I'll send it anyway.



Itachi-X said:


> raps the best music ever



That's cool. So who you listening to right now?


----------



## Hell On Earth (Dec 16, 2006)

Don't forget to cop that Nas album coming out this Tuesday. If you're a true Nas fan you'll cop the album.


----------



## competitionbros (Dec 16, 2006)

^^^^^yessir, one of the best albums this year


----------



## delirium (Dec 16, 2006)

sage you fanboi bastard you better watch this.

*goes into a daydream*


----------



## King (Dec 16, 2006)

I think that  50 Cent's get rich or die tryin cd was probably the best rap cd ever.


----------



## cbent22 (Dec 17, 2006)

xNaruto Uzumaki said:


> I think that  50 Cent's get rich or die tryin cd was probably the best rap cd ever.



I wouldnt gp that far. but although i really dont like the guy that album was great. it was well worth the money


----------



## Slug (Dec 17, 2006)

Delirium said:


> sage you fanboi bastard you better watch this.
> 
> Dreadful.



yay! new slug video! hmm... different style for slug... really interesting... i kinda like

btw, what do you think of the ecid? different style from biograffiti huh?

also, i got john legends new album, "once again" if you love neo-soul, this is the album for you! from the begining to the end of the cd, you would swear that you were back in time with mo-town style of music (smokey robinson, marvin gaye, all that style)


----------



## Perverse (Dec 17, 2006)

Can anybody pimp me with Mos Def's new album?


----------



## Century (Dec 17, 2006)

^ go buy it you bum hahahaha


----------



## Crowe (Dec 17, 2006)

Saw the video Del posted and gave P.O.S's _Audition_ album a spin and I, after one spin, love it. Anyone want it?


----------



## delirium (Dec 17, 2006)

P.O.S. was someone I've been wanting to pimp for a very long time. He used to be in a punk band (don't know the name though). You can tell he fuses different elements of music. It's not the sound though, because it's pretty much straight Hiphop. But it's a different type of aggression. I also like that he collabed with the lead singer for *Hold Steady*. That was a nice touch.

Been playing him a lot lately. Cats should definitely hear this dude.


----------



## Supa Swag (Dec 17, 2006)

xNaruto Uzumaki said:


> I think that  50 Cent's get rich or die tryin cd was probably the best rap cd ever.



Thank god I'm not eating anything right now because I would be choking to death.


----------



## kayos (Dec 17, 2006)

BeaThEmDoWn said:


> Don't forget to cop that Nas album coming out this Tuesday. If you're a true Nas fan you'll cop the album.



The title track (especially the last verse), and Black Republican with Jay-Z are the best tracks IMO.
Its a good album, but its not what I expected from Nas. Its not as disappointing as Kingdom Come though. That was just....ugh.


----------



## Gamabunta (Dec 17, 2006)

kayos said:


> The title track (especially the last verse), and Black Republican with Jay-Z are the best tracks IMO.
> Its a good album, but its not what I expected from Nas. Its not as disappointing as Kingdom Come though. That was just....ugh.



I concur.

If Nas album is the best of this year, it has been a slow year.


----------



## Perverse (Dec 17, 2006)

kayos said:


> The title track (especially the last verse), and Black Republican with Jay-Z are the best tracks IMO.
> Its a good album, but its not what I expected from Nas. Its not as disappointing as Kingdom Come though. That was just....ugh.



Yeah, but Jigga's album wouldn't have met expectations unless it was an absolute classic.


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 17, 2006)

xNaruto Uzumaki said:


> I think that  50 Cent's get rich or die tryin cd was probably the best rap cd ever.



I am so very sorry for you. The EAS*ED!* would like you to know there IS help.

Probably not in here though.

Not that it was the worst album of they year...there is always plenty of competition.

In the essence of this threads intent though, I would like to give brief praise to Gamabuntas Sig.

Tech is still one of my favourite emcees. Dance With the Devil did me wonders...which is ironic as I downloaded it while searching for tracks by the Black Metal band Immortal.

The confusion led to enlightenment.


----------



## Crowe (Dec 18, 2006)

Delirium said:


> P.O.S. was someone I've been wanting to pimp for a very long time. He used to be in a punk band (don't know the name though). You can tell he fuses different elements of music. It's not the sound though, because it's pretty much straight Hiphop. But it's a different type of aggression. I also like that he collabed with the lead singer for *Hold Steady*. That was a nice touch.
> 
> Been playing him a lot lately. Cats should definitely hear this dude.


Maybe you should pimp him. I'm really loving him, currently downloading _Ipecac Neat_ and the _Meat tape_ mixtape?. He mixes all kind of music styles and the album got all kind of moods and his way of his way of delivering makes me really like him, seem slike he really has a passion for music,


----------



## delirium (Dec 18, 2006)

_Ipecac Neat_ is just as nice as _Audition_ I think. Beat wise, it's a lot more underground abstract type Hiphop. Dark and minimal. There are hints of going in the _Audtion_ direction though. Rap wise it's pretty much the same. Got that same flow and touches on the same kinds of topics.

Haven't heard that mixtape though. Gotta pass that this way.

Pipmping _Audition_ will happen. I'm just waiting for a better time. Every since the roster went down, flood pimping is back. And I wanna pimp *G. Love*'s debut too.


----------



## Crowe (Dec 18, 2006)

Here's a bit more info about _Meat Tape_, if you still want it, holla;


> P.O.S. & TURBO NEMESIS
> "MEAT TAPE"
> Limited Edition
> Not really like a DJ mixtape, more like a mixtape you make for your friends. 23 tracks of rare unreleased and preview tracks from Doomtree, Atmosphere, Brother Ali and others. This CD was only available on the road and for exclusive pre-orders.
> ...



Edit: Hm, G. Love? Haven't heard it. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Slug (Dec 18, 2006)

yo del, what did you think of ecids style on sms, and living stero vs biograffiti?

also, everyone should listen to john legend. *ED!* demands it!

anyone got any redman laying around?


*ED!*t

yo pek, could you pass that by my way?  anyone could prolly guess why


----------



## delirium (Dec 18, 2006)

pek the villain said:


> Here's a bit more info about _Meat Tape_, if you still want it, holla;
> 
> 
> Edit: Hm, G. Love? Haven't heard it. Looking forward to it.



Damn.. I saw Doomtree and was hoping for more *Dessa*. She's nice with hers. A flow that can't be touched but also beautiful vocalist. I think in time she could even get at Lauren.

*ED!*t: *G. Love & Special Sauce*. It's Hiphop and Blues. On the same level of Jazz & Hiphop that early Roots put out. They're a three piece band witha rhyming guitarist, *G. Love*. It's pretty nice. Can't wait to unleash on the sleepyheads.. 



sage said:


> yo del, what did you think of ecids style on sms, and living stero vs biograffiti?
> 
> also, everyone should listen to john legend. *ED!* demands it!
> 
> ...



Biograffiti is easily the weakest. Living Stereo and Saturday Morning Soundtrack are much more solid efforts. For someone who's still local and doing free-$5 shows, his game has stepped itself up from Bio. With those two discs it's more on par with stuff from the Living Legends who have toured international.

Who are the other guys though? I like their styles.


----------



## Slug (Dec 18, 2006)

on what? sms or living stereo? impulse is on ecid's record label (living stereo, and sms)  capaciti is part of hetacomb ( i duno who that is) and kristoff kane and abzorber (doesn't say who they're from)

capaciti is under fill in the breaks too, they sell his cds..... maybe ill buy that next after i snatch up the other ecid cds


man, i really cant stop rocking that last song offa living stereo... crazy lyrics.... and the beat of teh first song is nuts too

also.....  so people can keep up with del and i.
Link removed is the record label

Link removed is the cds, click the cds to get previews of tracks


----------



## delirium (Dec 18, 2006)

yeah, the first beat on Living Stereo is nice. I'm like Saturday Morning Soundtrack more right now though. Like Perfect Little Accident. Nice


----------



## Slug (Dec 18, 2006)

for sms, i like 

rope burn (ecid and impulse i believe)
unnoticed
adopted birth defect

for living stero

for lack of a better title
cause
hip hop needs a hug  (x 129071320328902.... i love this song!)
paris hilton
music to breath to (x million'finity.... because it rocks)


----------



## kayos (Dec 18, 2006)

Dub Fresh said:


> Yeah, but Jigga's album wouldn't have met expectations unless it was an absolute classic.



Not really. I always though he was overrated anyway, so I didnt expect a masterpiece...but I thought he could have done better. Its like the focus wasnt on his ability but more on the production values. Its kinda what went wrong on Hip Hop Is Dead. It was nice until the later tracks on the album, where it seemed to shift focus away from the lyrics and more to the production values.

Not that I have a problem with a greater emphasis on production values, but I think its bad if it undermines the lyrical content.

BTW, this year has been horribly slow for music in general. Hip Hop seems to have suffered more in the mainstream that any other genre though...and it really does hurt me.


----------



## Slug (Dec 18, 2006)

kayos said:


> *BTW, this year has been horribly slow for music in general. Hip Hop seems to have suffered more in the mainstream that any other genre though*...and it really does hurt me.



yes, and no. hip hop hasn't suffered at all imo. i found plenty of artists i fell in love with this year (mac lethal, psalm one, glue, sol.illaquists of sound, ecid, sir J. wellington) and alot of quality music came out this year too. the mainstream has deff. put a tinge on what people really think is hip hop, but as long as there is people to show them the light, there is nothing to worry about.


----------



## kayos (Dec 18, 2006)

sage said:


> yes, and no. hip hop hasn't suffered at all imo. i found plenty of artists i fell in love with this year (mac lethal, psalm one, glue, sol.illaquists of sound, ecid, sir J. wellington) and alot of quality music came out this year too. the mainstream has deff. put a tinge on what people really think is hip hop, but as long as there is people to show them the light, there is nothing to worry about.


um...didnt you just affirm what I said? LOL

and seriously now, name me ten great albums released this year in any genre. It shouldnt be easy at all. Music in 2006 isnt the same, general standards are slipping. Yes, there are lots of talented unsigned bands etc, but how much exposure are they getting? How many copies of their albums are being pressed, let alone sold? Thats not a great album, thats great listening, but not a great album. There is a difference.

eg. Infinite. Great listening. Crap album. Only 400 copies made...how can that be "great"...?


----------



## little nin (Dec 18, 2006)

so, nas' new album, people mustve talked about it already but heh, what do you guys think? when i listened to it for the first time i wasnt that impressed but listened to it a few times now and i think its quite good and for its his album and games album as teh best for me of the year so far, as this year we've had like nothing, but today i did listen to stillmatic again aswell

stillmatic > hip hop is dead

so hip hop is being revived, but old shit still is better if you ask me


----------



## competitionbros (Dec 18, 2006)

Nas album is good, probably his 4th best, but right now i'm thinking Styles P might have the best album this year (mainstream-wise)


----------



## Gunners (Dec 18, 2006)

I rate hip hop is dead giving my opinion. At first I didn't really shine to me but its the sameway with all Nas' songs for me. I think the reason why is in general he doesn't have the best beats and it takes me a couple listens through to grasp the lyrics.


----------



## delirium (Dec 18, 2006)

*The Roots - Game Theory
Hi-Tek - Hi Teknology Vol. 2
J-Dilla - Donuts
J-Dilla - Da Shining
Madlib - Beat Konducta Vol. 1-2
Qwel - Dark Day
Qwel - Freezer Burner
Ghostface Killah - Fishcale
Method Man - 4:21 The Day After
CunninLynguists - A Piece Of Strange
Vakill - Worst Fears Confirmed
Mos Def - Tru3 Magic
Clipse - Hell Hath No Fury
Nas - Hiphop Is Dead
Kidz In The Hall - School Was My Hustle
Gnarls Barkley - St. Elsewhere
Count Bass D - Act Your Waist Size
Zion I & Grouch - Heroes In The City Of Dope
Jack Robinson - The Leak Edition Vol. 2
Scienz of Life - Blaxploitation Exploits
Soul Position - Things Go Better with RJ & Al
Spank Rock - YoYoYoYoYo
Lupe Fiasco - Food & Liquor*

And that's just Hiphop son. Regardless of exposure, if the music is good, the music is good. We should know by now that good music won't always translate into mainstream exposure. But that doesn't make it any less great.


----------



## Gamabunta (Dec 18, 2006)

Hip-Hop really isnt dead lol. Nice gimmic though!

Does anyone have some shit by Cage?? ive only been able to find hells winter.


----------



## delirium (Dec 18, 2006)

Got that right.

I can hook you up with _Movies For The Blind_, _Are The Nighthawks_ and _Waterworld_. _Are the Nighthawks_ and _Waterworld_ are collabs with *Tame One* (_Waterworld_) and *Camu Tao* (_Are The Nighthawks_)


----------



## Slug (Dec 18, 2006)

fuck man, i need cage too.... i havent heard that cat in forever


----------



## CABLE (Dec 18, 2006)

Catatonik said:


> I am so very sorry for you. The EAS*ED!* would like you to know there IS help.
> 
> Probably not in here though.
> 
> ...



He gives one helluva live show too.


----------



## Crowe (Dec 18, 2006)

_Cage - Striped_ <33333333333333333333 

Fucking love this song.


----------



## Perverse (Dec 19, 2006)

I don't have any Cage. Someone hook me up!


----------



## kayos (Dec 19, 2006)

Delirium said:


> *The Roots - Game Theory
> Hi-Tek - Hi Teknology Vol. 2
> J-Dilla - Donuts
> J-Dilla - Da Shining
> ...



I'm not disputing whether or not its good music, theres a lot of good music people will never hear. But would Muhammad Ali have been considered the greatest if he wasnt so prolific?
There is a difference between "good" and "great". Thats all I'm saying. Hell, I make good rap tracks, doesnt make me a great rapper.
Another example; A Piece of Strange was good, excellent even, but it will NEVER be considered great. Great DOES apply to mainstream appeal. How can you be the greatest if you only appeal to a minority?

See what I'm getting at now?


----------



## Slug (Dec 19, 2006)

it doesnt have to be mainstream in order to be great... one of the greatest songs ive heard is commons "i used to love H.E.R" and how many people have heard the resurrection album? i dont give two shits of if an artist is "good (underground)"  vs ""great (mainstream)" if they make music that i can relate to and feel, THAT is great music. if an artist can open someone's mind and change their taste in music... who gives a shit of how many cds they have sold? they are a great artist that is able to change someones view.


also, i counted 7 artists in dels list taht have gotten mainstream recognition


----------



## Gamabunta (Dec 19, 2006)

Thanks Del for the pimp. A pal told me about cage, an ive taken a greater shining to his work. Especially with my new SUPER BASS SPEAKERS!! Bwahahahaha.

Also i am gonna need everyone who posts in heres help. I am currently battling in a diss rap tournament. I need ideas for samples to use for beats. So far ive used O Fortuna.

 << O Fortuna is on there

Im looking for apocalyptic type samples that can be used. If they are in time signature 4/4 that would be best. Rep an a sense of satisfaction for all those who help!!


----------



## delirium (Dec 19, 2006)

kayos said:


> I'm not disputing whether or not its good music, theres a lot of good music people will never hear. But would Muhammad Ali have been considered the greatest if he wasnt so prolific?
> There is a difference between "good" and "great". Thats all I'm saying. Hell, I make good rap tracks, doesnt make me a great rapper.
> Another example; A Piece of Strange was good, excellent even, but it will NEVER be considered great. Great DOES apply to mainstream appeal. How can you be the greatest if you only appeal to a minority?
> 
> See what I'm getting at now?



I'm not going to take away from the skills that Ali possessed, but haven't you ever heard of the hype machine?

These artists don't only appeal to a minority, it's that only a minority are checking for them. When I first started listening to Hiphop, I listened to strtictly mainstream. That's all that was played on the airwaves. From some of the most accessible mediums to get find new music, I was given Will Smith's Men In Black or 50 Cent's In The Club about 50 times a day. So by your logic then, these are better contendors for greatness, because they have mainstream appeal?

In junior high I was introduced to the less accessible world of Hiphop and  heard Saul Williams' song Twice The First Time. The concept of the song was society leaving nature and our true selves into things mechanical and dead. Suffice to say, I was blow away. And from there realized I had to find the real shit through word of mouth. Couldn't rely on what's getting mainstream exposure. Luckily, internet music was starting boom. Napster had the RIAA shook. I heard Blackalicious' Alphabet Aerobics. Never heard anything like it. Shit was on a real beyond the beyond.

You may not be disputing whether it's good, but you are limiting it's greatness to something hardly in the control of artists. Although, again, with internet music in the rise, cats are getting more exposure. Just imagine if BDP or Rakim had the internet. I don't care that Dilla never went platinum. That doesn't change the fact that he changed the way hardcore heads think about their music. Changed the idea of what should be sampled in a Hiphop record. That is fucking greatness.


----------



## Gamabunta (Dec 20, 2006)

Gamabunta said:


> Thanks Del for the pimp. A pal told me about cage, an ive taken a greater shining to his work. Especially with my new SUPER BASS SPEAKERS!! Bwahahahaha.
> 
> Also i am gonna need everyone who posts in heres help. I am currently battling in a diss rap tournament. I need ideas for samples to use for beats. So far ive used O Fortuna.
> 
> ...



Anyone? some of you must be musically inclined.


----------



## Slug (Dec 20, 2006)

Delirium said:


> I'm not going to take away from the skills that Ali possessed, but haven't you ever heard of the hype machine?
> 
> These artists don't only appeal to a minority, it's that only a minority are checking for them. When I first started listening to Hiphop, I listened to strtictly mainstream. That's all that was played on the airwaves. From some of the most accessible mediums to get find new music, I was given Will Smith's Men In Black or 50 Cent's In The Club about 50 times a day. So by your logic then, these are better contendors for greatness, because they have mainstream appeal?
> 
> ...



well, also a big thing with ali was that he COULD actually back his claim on being the greatest. ali did alot of things for boxing, which can be saved for another convo between us


----------



## Crowe (Dec 20, 2006)

Ali didn't only do great things for the boxing, he did great things for the black, "hip-hop"/rhyme scene, muslims in all around the world. 

Clay comes out to meet Liston/And Liston starts to retreat/
If he goes back any further/He'll be in a ringside seat/
Clay swings with a left/And Clay swings with a right/
Look at young Cassius/As he carries the fight

Liston keeps backing/But there's not enough room/
It's a matter of time/Till Clay lowers the boom/
Now Clay swings with a right/What a beautiful swing/
And the punch knocks the Bear/Clear out of the ring

Liston's still rising/The ref wears a frown/
For he can't start counting/Till Sonny comes down/
Now Liston disappears from view/The crowd is getting frantic/
But our radar stations pick him up/He's over the Atlantic

Who would have thought/When they came to the fight/
That they'd witness the launch/Of a human satellite?/
Yes, the crowd did not dream/When they laid down their money/
That they would see/A total eclipse of the Sonny!/I AM

--------------------------

I dun wrestled with an alligator/I dun tussled with a whale/
I hancuffed lighting, thrown thunder in jail/
Yesterday i murdered a rock, injured a stone, hospitalized a brick/
Im so mean i make medicine sick

-----------------

"Marcellus vanquished Carthage/Cassius laid Caesar low/
And Clay will flatten Doug Jones/With a mighty, muscled blow!/
So when the gong rings/And the referree sings out 'the WINNER'/
Cassius Marcellus Clay/Will be the noblest Roman of them all."


----------



## delirium (Dec 20, 2006)

This is great right here.

It's like watching the past.

I love how he throws one of his lines in the end.


----------



## Perverse (Dec 21, 2006)

The new Styles P album is SICK.


----------



## Kakash! (Dec 21, 2006)

^Downloaded that but still havent given it a listen. Been DLing too much!!

Bangin -> ACEYALONE - Love & Hate at the moment though. Lovin IT.


----------



## Danchou (Dec 21, 2006)

Anyone of the heads here listen to DipSet? I don't but i'm interested in their better work. Any fanfavorites?


----------



## competitionbros (Dec 21, 2006)

Sophomore said:


> Anyone of the heads here listen to DipSet? I don't but i'm interested in their better work. Any fanfavorites?




my fav rap group for the past 3-4 years, of the 4 Diplomat cds they've done as a group (Diplomatic Immunity 1 and 2, More than Music vol. 1, and The Movement Moves On) in order from best to worst it goes

Diplomatic Immunity 1 (it's 2 discs)  (Fav songs of disc 1: Who Am I ft. Juelz Santana; More Than Music ft. Juelz Santana; Un Kasa ft. Un Kasa; Beautiful Noise ft. Cam'ron and Jim Jones; fav of disc 2:I Love You ft. Juelz Santana and Cam'ron; I Really Mean It ft. Cam'ron' Purple Haze ft. Cam'ron; DJ Enuff Freestyle ft. Cam'ron, Juelz Santana and Jim Jones; I'm Ready ft. Cam'ron, Juelz Santana and Jim Jones

More than Music vol.1 (fav. songs: More than Music ft. J.R. Writer and Hell Rell; Back In The Building ft. Hell Rell; Open Your Eyez ft. 40 Cal, Best Out ft. Hell Rell, J.R. Writer, 40 Cal, and Bezel, The Pit ft. Hell Rell, J.R. Writer, 40 Cal,)

DI 2 (fav tracks: Stop-N-Go ft. J.R. Writer and Cam'ron; Get Used To This ft. J.R. Writer and Juelz Santana; Family Ties ft. Cam'ron, Hell Rell, and 40 Cal; So Free ft. S.A.S. and Cam'ron; Bigger Picture ft. Cam'ron and Juelz Santana)

Movement Moves On (fav tracks: Quiet Sounds ft. 40 cal; War ft. Hell Rell and Cam'ron; Ya'll Can't Live His Life (terrible singing thought) ft. Cam'ron)




Edit: If you need any of the albums or songs let me know


second edit: anyone want Skillz- The Rap-up 2006


----------



## cbent22 (Dec 22, 2006)

Hey does any one know if Wu tang is in the studio making another album bc i heard rumors they are. And that would be so ill


----------



## kayos (Dec 22, 2006)

sage said:


> it doesnt have to be mainstream in order to be great... one of the greatest songs ive heard is commons "i used to love H.E.R" and how many people have heard the resurrection album? i dont give two shits of if an artist is "good (underground)"  vs ""great (mainstream)" if they make music that i can relate to and feel, THAT is great music. if an artist can open someone's mind and change their taste in music... who gives a shit of how many cds they have sold? they are a great artist that is able to change someones view.
> 
> 
> also, i counted 7 artists in dels list taht have gotten mainstream recognition



No, its great to some people. That doesnt make it "great".
When someone/thing is referred to as great, it is generally used in the sense that it is a general consensus.
I'm not disputing the quality of the albums, artists and tracks. I'm saying that the word great applies to something "big", how can it be "big" if only a minority know of it?
I rate several albums higher than ones like Straight Outta Compton (which is considered one of the greatest hip hop albums of all time) but I cant deny that NWA made the greater album. Lyrically and euphonically, I prefer other albums, but none of them will EVER be "great"

Seriously. Look up the word "great". Definitions should include things like "relatively large" and "of major significance". You might see my point then.
I really am not trying to take away from the artists etc, I'm actually sympathising. You think I like that my favourite rap act hasnt released a (commercially) successful album while weaker acts like 50 Cent etc are selling multi-platinum?

EDIT : Mainstream recognition doesnt translate to influence over the hip hop scene, or guaranteed longevity. Also, I only consider one of those albums to be "great" and thats debatable. (St Elsewhere)
Food & Liquor could have been, but it wont be. Hip Hop Is Dead is ironically better than St Elsewhere, yet will have nowhere near the same impact as the genre-blending approach of the latter.


----------



## Kakash! (Dec 22, 2006)

cbent22 said:


> Hey does any one know if Wu tang is in the studio making another album bc i heard rumors they are. And that would be so ill


SRC Records CEO Steve Rifkind recently announced that he has reunited with the Wu-Tang Clan for a new album. 

Wu-Tang, who first came to prominence via Rifkind's now-defunct Loud Records, have not released a group album since 2001. During their six-year hiatus, all nine members of the New York rap collective have released solo albums. 

The group's most infamous member, ODB (born Russell Tyrone Jones), died in 2004 from an accidental overdose while recording his third solo project. 

"I just got off the phone with Divine and RZA from Wu-Tang, we are coming back, we are joining forces for one album, coming up in 2007," said Rifkind via a video on his blog, thelabel.blog.com. "I don't know what the name of the album is but we are back, its official. Wu-Tang and Steve Rifkind are back together." 

Rifkind is also credited for breaking rap acts like Mobb Deep, Big Pun and Xzibit, among others. His current SRC roster includes Akon, Remy Ma and Pharoahe Monch.


----------



## J6sh (Dec 22, 2006)

Is anyone here into any of the artists on the record label Anticon?

Artists include Why?, Dose One, Sole, Jel, Deep Puddle Dynamics, cLOUD-DEAD & others.


----------



## delirium (Dec 22, 2006)

Anticon is definitely appreciated around here. Although I can't stand listening to Sole.. The rest of those cats are nice. Especially Dose One. I love dude's quirkiness. A new Subtle came out this year. Still haven't checked out it though.


----------



## J6sh (Dec 22, 2006)

Good to see some appreciation around here, my personal favourite is Why? Especially his latest album (Elephant Eyelash). Dose One is also amazing, but I find I have to really be in the mood to listen to him.


----------



## Gamabunta (Dec 22, 2006)

Any of you chumpets heard terra firmas new mixtape "the foundation". I just bought it 2day in HMV. Will post more what its like later.


----------



## cbent22 (Dec 22, 2006)

Kakash! said:


> SRC Records CEO Steve Rifkind recently announced that he has reunited with the Wu-Tang Clan for a new album.
> 
> Wu-Tang, who first came to prominence via Rifkind's now-defunct Loud Records, have not released a group album since 2001. During their six-year hiatus, all nine members of the New York rap collective have released solo albums.
> 
> ...



Thats str8 bc Wu tang is definetly one of the best if not the best rap group in history and as it looks now Hip Hop can use this Wu tang ressurection

Hey which Aceyalone album is better Love and Hate or Accepted Ecletic and does anyone have one so i can get an up. thanks


----------



## Kakash! (Dec 24, 2006)

^Yeh sounds great but the Wu collective projects are so on and off that i wont believe this till i see it with my own eyes. It would be nice to hear another Wu album though cus its been a while since their last project.

On another note, did u people hear bout Nas squashing beef with Cormega and also The Firm reunion mite be a possiblity. Nas/Cormega/AZ collabo would be hot even with Foxxy Brown rappin!!


----------



## King (Dec 24, 2006)

Wu tang clan is allright but in my opinion G-unit is alot better.


----------



## delirium (Dec 24, 2006)

xNaruto Uzumaki said:


> Wu tang clan is allright but in my opinion G-unit is alot better.



Couldn't disagree more. What do you like about G-unit more than Wu-Tang?


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 24, 2006)

Delirium said:


> Couldn't disagree more. What do you like about G-unit more than Wu-Tang?



....what Del said.


----------



## Slug (Dec 24, 2006)

kayos-

what im trying to say is this. "great" is a very subjective term. yes, i did look it up.. and i could post the 22 different definitions they have for it over at dictionary.com  

so my point is this. based upon what you say. immortal tech, j5, knaan, mf doom, talib qwali, mos def, common, atmosphere, and other artists are not great.

what im saying is this... who cares what is mainstream, what is "great" if there is a such label you can use, and just listen to the music. if it is pushing the envolope and has good lyrics, then its great to you and thats all that matters


----------



## Gamabunta (Dec 24, 2006)

xNaruto Uzumaki said:


> Wu tang clan is allright but in my opinion G-unit is alot better.



That sentence.... did not just happen....


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Dec 25, 2006)

xNaruto Uzumaki said:


> Wu tang clan is allright but in my opinion G-unit is alot better.



Well I'm pretty sure hell hasnt frozen over yet. So yea pimpin' you better throw that opinion out tha window into the garbage.


----------



## kayos (Dec 25, 2006)

sage said:


> kayos-
> 
> what im trying to say is this. "great" is a very subjective term. yes, i did look it up.. and i could post the 22 different definitions they have for it over at dictionary.com
> 
> ...



I dont care about mainstream. I care about impact.
I consider all of those you just listed to be excellent, talented artists...but they are not great. Not even to me. None of them have really impacted me as a person, or the music biz as a whole.

If greatness was purely a qualitative term, Biggie would never be considered great IMO since lyrically, although he was technically skilled, he never manifested his ability in enough positive manners to be compared to guys like Pac. Although he did sometimes, it wasnt enough. His impact was to push for the new wave of east coast rap and rnb/rap collaborations to breakthrough. Thats the real reason he is considered great.
Similar thing if I refer back to my Ali reference. His greatness stems from his ability not only in the ring, but as a speaker, an influence, an entertainer...and he used it positively. If not for all that, Rocky Marciano would probably never be disputed as the greatest, rather than Ali.

The way I see it, greatness does not equate to pure excellence.

I am aware that this probably sounds like I'm splitting hairs, but I wanted to make it clear why I said there have been no great albums this year...not because there is a lack of talent, more to do with a lack of innovation and apparently inspired work...

EDIT : Oh and I'm shaking my head in disbelief at that wu-tang/g-unit comment........seriously.


----------



## competitionbros (Dec 25, 2006)

xNaruto Uzumaki said:


> Wu tang clan is allright but in my opinion G-unit is alot better.





MY EYES!!!!!! IT BURNS!!!!




lol, seriously though G-unit is not a good group and never have nor will ever be on The Wu's level


----------



## Gamabunta (Dec 25, 2006)

MERRY X-MAS HIP-HOP LOVERS!

I HOPE SANTA DROPPED BY IN HIS PIMPIN' SLAY AN GAVE YOU ALL NICE UNDERGROUND CD'S TO SHARE WITH ALL OF US!!


----------



## Slug (Dec 25, 2006)

I...I see the devil...and he wants...peanut butter?  

the worlds collide!!! cata, and del will cream themselves over this...  the rest of you should too.... 2 of musics biggest entertainers together!


----------



## delirium (Dec 25, 2006)

Super green stickers for sage god damnit. Ani D is all freakin love.

I wish they had the poem that muMs did in season two. I can't find it anywhere though. The poem he did sent chills through my spine.

EDiT:I...I see the devil...and he wants...peanut butter?  

This one made me a believer. I was already familiar with Typical Cats, but this was just too nice.


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (Dec 26, 2006)

*Request.*

I'm going to sound like a proper dick here, but I've missed a shit load of pimps from this awesome part of the forum due to medical reasons at boxing and my uni work load.

If possible, could my fellow hip-hop/rap connoisseurs pimp me any of the stuff I missed. Don't be scared to resend stuff you may think I already have.


Cheers!


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 26, 2006)

xNaruto Uzumaki said:


> Wu tang clan is allright but in my opinion G-unit is alot better.



I better check outside*5 minutes later* yup the pigs are flying.

Christmas was disapinting for me music wise.... I got the Get Rich or Die trying sound track.....


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 26, 2006)

xNaruto Uzumaki said:


> Wu tang clan is allright but in my opinion G-unit is alot better.


Hope for humanity dropping...


mystictrunks said:


> I better check outside*5 minutes later* yup the pigs are flying.
> 
> Christmas was disapinting for me music wise.... I got the Get Rich or Die trying sound track.....


Aaaaaand it's gone.


----------



## Gamabunta (Dec 26, 2006)

mystictrunks said:


> I better check outside*5 minutes later* yup the pigs are flying.
> 
> Christmas was disapinting for me music wise.... I got the Get Rich or Die trying sound track.....



Ouch. The original GRODT album was good.


----------



## Slug (Dec 26, 2006)

jedi! where the FUCK have you been man?!


----------



## Crowe (Dec 26, 2006)

I'm really digging Rhymefest's Blue Collar. Hot as hell.


----------



## Gamabunta (Dec 26, 2006)

pek the villain said:


> I'm really digging Rhymefest's Blue Collar. Hot as hell.



OH PIMP PLZ!


----------



## Crowe (Dec 26, 2006)

Uploading. I'll send it to Gamabunta, sage, Delirium, competitionbros, kayos, Jedi Mind Tricks. Anyone else interested or maybe someone who already have it/doesn't want it?


----------



## Gamabunta (Dec 26, 2006)

Im gonna have to Pimp some UK hip-hop to show you all the rawness that is the UK.


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (Dec 26, 2006)

sage said:
			
		

> jedi! where the FUCK have you been man?!



Boxing and uni. 

I was running through my mp3's and realised what an impact this part of the forum made on it, so I'm going to keep myself confined to the pimping section of the music forum in order to keep my music collection up there with the best of them.


----------



## Kakash! (Dec 26, 2006)

pek the villain said:


> Uploading. I'll send it to Gamabunta, sage, Delirium, competitionbros, kayos, Jedi Mind Tricks. Anyone else interested or maybe someone who already have it/doesn't want it?


Would be interested in this. I keep seeing this album in most people's top 10 lists for 2006 and i've been meaning to check it out.

Chamillionaire's 'Hip Hop Warning'. He rips this beat, spittin some truth here as well. Its the HipHop is Dead track.


----------



## Slug (Dec 26, 2006)

yo jedi, i lost alot of old pimps we used to share... ill catch you up if you catch me up... ill be on tonight around 9ish my time


----------



## spinstate (Dec 26, 2006)

pek the villain said:


> Uploading. I'll send it to Gamabunta, sage, Delirium, competitionbros, kayos, Jedi Mind Tricks. Anyone else interested or maybe someone who already have it/doesn't want it?


Could you send it my way too


----------



## Gamabunta (Dec 26, 2006)

FIRMA FAM CAN MURK A MANS

new terra firma mixtape will get pimped.... my god that shit is sick.


----------



## impakt (Dec 26, 2006)

Makaveli R.I.P.


----------



## Slug (Dec 26, 2006)

Gargantos said:


> Makaveli R.I.P.



your point?


edit no jutsu!

new common video from "freedom writers"


live version
_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cF-imDAouyc_

music video
_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cF-imDAouyc_


totally cannot wait for "finding forever"


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (Dec 27, 2006)

sage said:
			
		

> yo jedi, i lost alot of old pimps we used to share... ill catch you up if you catch me up... ill be on tonight around 9ish my time



What's 9ish your time?!

I'll be on msn around midnight (UK time) tonight so we'll sort our overdue pimps there.


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (Dec 27, 2006)

I've sent out *Canibus - Rip the Jacker* to the pimp list. If anyone else wants it, just ask.




			
				sage said:
			
		

> im 8 hours behind you time wise.... so i will be on aim/msn tonight around 1am your time.... or 8 in the am friday morning your time, depending when i get around to getting on.... you missed alot of stuff
> 
> i got all but one common album
> all atmosphere albums
> ...




Looks like a nice collection there.

Of those artists; from what I've picked up from my media player, I've got:

*Common*

Resurrection
Be


*Atmosphere* 

God Loves Ugly
Overcast!
Headshots: Se7en [Bonus CD] Disc 1
Headshots: Se7en [Bonus CD] Disc 2
Seven's Travels
The Lucy Ford: The Atmosphere EP's
*And a couple of untitled ones.


*Sir J. Wellington*

The Gentlemen's Gentleman


*Brother Ali*

Shadows of the Sun

I'm proper looking forward to the others.


----------



## Slug (Dec 27, 2006)

im 8 hours behind you time wise.... so i will be on aim/msn tonight around 1am your time.... or 8 in the am friday morning your time, depending when i get around to getting on.... you missed alot of stuff

i got all but one common album
all atmosphere albums
glue
sir j. wellington
k'naan
sol.illaquists of sound
ecid
mac lethal
psalm one
pos
brother ali
----
thats all the standout ones for me


----------



## Michael Jordan (Dec 27, 2006)

Love is Hiphop

i like listening to The Game..


----------



## Slug (Dec 28, 2006)

love is not hip hop.

i used to love H.E.R.
-------------------

on another tangent... i get to see SAUL MOTHERFUCKING WILLIAMS IN JANUARY!!! he and KRS-ONE are playing 45 minutes away from me!!!


----------



## delirium (Dec 28, 2006)

sage said:


> on another tangent... i get to see SAUL MOTHERFUCKING WILLIAMS IN JANUARY!!! he and KRS-ONE are playing 45 minutes away from me!!!



You're flying me out, right?

@Jedi: I've pimped One Self - Children of Possibility, Saul Williams - Saul Williams, Zion I - True & Livin', Company Flow - Funcrusher Plus, & Mos Def - We Are Hiphop and I started a Wu-Tang discography thread. Id you need any, I can re rip & re up.


----------



## competitionbros (Dec 28, 2006)

wow, that Rhymefest is too nice, i'm really digging the UK scene right now


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (Dec 28, 2006)

Delirium said:


> @Jedi: I've pimped One Self - Children of Possibility, Saul Williams - Saul Williams, Zion I - True & Livin', Company Flow - Funcrusher Plus, & Mos Def - We Are Hiphop and I started a Wu-Tang discography thread. Id you need any, I can re rip & re up.



If you could pimp all of that to me, I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## Gamabunta (Dec 28, 2006)

Right i feel like some pimping.

All those who would like Canibus' new track from his up an coming album (which btw will be fire from the production team ive seen). An anyone who would like a bit of canibustible (a mixtape of sorts, where my fav tune remains indestructible) quote this message an say YEA BABY!


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 28, 2006)

*Blackalicious - Supreme People* is the sex.


----------



## CABLE (Dec 28, 2006)

You know I didn't like Mos Def's new album Tru3 Magic until yesterday when I was blazing.  It was actually pretty sick.  Music is like that.  It can suck sober but when you're blazing it's pretty rad.


----------



## Gamabunta (Dec 28, 2006)

thats cos when your high everything sounds awesome.

except benzino. he will never sound good.



ever.


----------



## competitionbros (Dec 28, 2006)

Gamabunta said:


> thats cos when your high everything sounds awesome.
> 
> except benzino. he will never sound good.
> 
> ...





LMAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAO, i _somewhat_ agree, there's only 1 song i EVER liked by him


----------



## CABLE (Dec 28, 2006)

Not really, when your high alot sounds shitty.  Like I love metal, but when I'm high it's unappealing.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Dec 29, 2006)

ey yo i kno we shouldnt be advertising & shit, but i cant help it. Im part of a rap forum, so im just tryin 2 help yall get sumwhere where there's more people to tlk about rap. it's called rapcentral. real kool site, good people but not enough. so help us out & if u sign up tell the people "ComptonThugsta" sent you. Here's the link. 

you better like Mika!

Sry for ad another site.


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 29, 2006)

Jedi, you have WarsawpacK?

Cause, that is a necessity.

Del, Dessa Darling is fascinating, what a trippy fusion.

Random thought, I want to see Gift of Gab and Immortal Technique Freesty;e against each other.

On MTV, seriously, that kind of battle deserves to be seen by the whole world.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Dec 29, 2006)

I got to ask this question. Do any of yall like The Gravediggaz??? Im checking out thier debut album, I've only heard 2 songs but they were both fire. Cant wait to finish the album.


----------



## Gamabunta (Dec 29, 2006)

Warsaw pack? silly question, but are they polish hip-hop?

SEND ME AS WELL!!

YA BARDZO LUBIE POLSKI HIP-HOP!


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (Dec 29, 2006)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> Jedi, you have WarsawpacK?
> 
> Cause, that is a necessity.




The only *Warsawpack* I've got is *Gross Domestic Product* mate.


----------



## Gamabunta (Dec 29, 2006)

KIDS!

Remember to check the new Rap Battle Royal game thread i have made.

Hopefully it will be educational an spark some good debates.


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 29, 2006)

Gamabunta, WarsawpacK is actually Canadian.

Phenomenal fusion of Jazz, Hip-hop, metal and funk. Supremely well written lyrics and music.

They have two albums. Gross Domestic Product and Stocks and Bombs

Both of which I will upload.


----------



## Gamabunta (Dec 29, 2006)

awesome. 1 thing, do they have a funny canadian accent like terrance an philip?

Check out the Rap Battle Royal thread i made!


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 29, 2006)

Gamabunta said:


> awesome. 1 thing, do they have a funny canadian accent like terrance an philip?
> 
> Check out the Rap Battle Royal thread i made!



....no, Canadians do not talk like Terrance and Phillip.

But Lee Rabacks voice is certainly unique.

I have checked your thread, and I do not know Eminems oppositin, so I there for have no comment.


----------



## Gamabunta (Dec 29, 2006)

you dunno who Big L is? :amazed 

He is 1 of the greatest punchline rappers alive. 


Link removed << most famous track

Unfortunatly he was killed over some stupid shit. His brother was in trouble, an they couldnt find him. So they went for the next best thing. Dude was shot 16 times. Its a fuckin shame.... he was one of the greatest in hip-hop.


----------



## CABLE (Dec 29, 2006)

Yeah, L was down as fuck.  Gangs fucking blow.  That's why people like 50 Cent and Puffy should be fucking shot.


----------



## delirium (Dec 29, 2006)

I've hardly seen Cata phail.. but the one time I do.. he dives straight into the ABYSS!! !


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (Dec 29, 2006)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> They have two albums. Gross Domestic Product and Stocks and Bombs
> 
> Both of which I will upload.



Class.





			
				Gamabunta said:
			
		

> you dunno who Big L is? :amazed
> 
> Its a fuckin shame.... he was one of the greatest in hip-hop.



Too fucking right. Guy was a proper genius when it came down rappin'.

All Black and Ebonics =


----------



## Gamabunta (Dec 29, 2006)

Some Big L pimpige will be done as soon as i transfer the tracks from my new zen photo!

i got shitloads of his tracks. most of which id never heard of before. but i need time!!


----------



## Crowe (Dec 30, 2006)

SASUNARU<3 said:


> You know I didn't like Mos Def's new album Tru3 Magic until yesterday when I was blazing.  It was actually pretty sick.  Music is like that.  It can suck sober but when you're blazing it's pretty rad.


Very true. I disliked Octagon for a long time but suddenly, after listening to the same album I've listened through several times, I started loving the album. 

The more I listen to Tru3 magic the more I like it tbh. I could understand that some people diss it but seriously, you shouldn't have too high expectations and this year have been a wonderful hip-hop year with many great artists releasing blazing albums.

Nice sig JMT. I always search for Uncommon Valor: A vietnam story whenever I start my ipod. Can't stop loving that verse.


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 30, 2006)

anyone else need the WarsawpacK albums now that they are re-uploaded?


----------



## competitionbros (Dec 30, 2006)

i got 2 Children of the Corn albums and may i say this was a kick-ass group: Big L, Mase, Cam'ron and McGruff all shined on both cd's, these cd's turned me into a Big L fan and now i have about 6 mixtapes/albums (don't know which is which) by him


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (Dec 31, 2006)

pek the villain said:
			
		

> Very true. I disliked Octagon for a long time but suddenly, after listening to the same album I've listened through several times, I started loving the album.



Funnily enough, the *Cyne* track *Octagon* sounded ok on my pc, but once I had it on in my car, it was fucking class.


----------



## delirium (Dec 31, 2006)

competitionbros said:


> i got 2 Children of the Corn albums and may i say this was a kick-ass group: Big L, Mase, Cam'ron and McGruff all shined on both cd's, these cd's turned me into a Big L fan and now i have about 6 mixtapes/albums (don't know which is which) by him



It was the Cam of those days that I'm a fan of. Can't say I like dude too much now.

Missed Blackalicious in San Fran a few days ago. Already saw them live before though, so I guess it's alright. But that's why i wanted to see them again, Gab rips shows. The Roots are comin in Febuary though. Anyone else going?


----------



## competitionbros (Dec 31, 2006)

i'm still a Cam fan, but he tends to add alot of filler lines into his songs but oh well


----------



## delirium (Dec 31, 2006)

Exactly why I can't listen to dude anymore. It's all filler. Now.. he'll say whatever word just to rhyme for the sake of rhyming when back then he'd have nice patters and a nice flow.

Mase wasn't too bad either.


----------



## competitionbros (Dec 31, 2006)

Delirium said:


> Exactly why I can't listen to dude anymore. It's all filler. Now.. he'll say whatever word just to rhyme for the sake of rhyming when back then he'd have nice patters and a nice flow.
> 
> Mase wasn't too bad either.





i dunno why but that's why i like Cam, his flow is just..........different, guess thats why i like it lol


and when _G-Unit Radio: Crucified For the Hood_ came out it made me like Mase again



Edit: i forgot BET's top 100 vids of the year come on at 11, who do you think will get number 1? I say Touch It Remix


----------



## Mindfuck (Dec 31, 2006)

Ownage, yeah, Gamabunta. I agree wholeheartedly.

I mostly listen to fucking mediocre rap, like Allstar Cashville Prince, Birdman, T-Pain, etc. But there is always them Jedi Mind Tricks too.. *rawr*. Aaand Akon.


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 31, 2006)

I'm feeing the new canibus track,pimp it my way.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Dec 31, 2006)

whats the name of the track


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 31, 2006)

Salute
Myspace.com/Canibus


----------



## dream00 (Dec 31, 2006)

yo anyone who loves sick hip hop n shit check out "Silly Puddy" by Zion I .. download that shit and ull love it... also "Heelz" by Andre Nickatina


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 31, 2006)

i was writing a response to the rap sucks thread by hector twilight b4 the courtesy police closed the thread:



competitionbros said:


> Laffy Taffy, Goin Down, Lean Wit It Rock Wit It, Chiken Noodle Soup.............just terrible



i know laffy taffy, lean wit it...and some similar songs and i'll tell u this, those songs aren't that bad (never heard chicken noodle soup)

Some of you people who says rap sucks , and probably hector twilight too, 
takes music too seriously!!   

I mean seriously, not all music has to be meaningful, change the world, or make u cry.  Some of that is just for having fun, something dance too.  In fact the music and danceability of those songs is more fun than the words.  Music is supposed to be fun.  Laffy taffy is about booty, how does that suck?


----------



## LayZ (Dec 31, 2006)

Yo, Kweli and Madlib "Liberation" available for download on New Years Eve.

(Mei) Beatmania - 14-level - Single (one controller) Kweli.zip


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 1, 2007)

narutosimpson said:


> i was writing a response to the rap sucks thread by hector twilight b4 the courtesy police closed the thread:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You have a point there. Music is suppose to make you feel good. I don't have a problem with good dance music that makes want to have fun and wild out


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 1, 2007)

^ it's silly to point at laffy taffy and say "damm, rappp is stupid these days"  , the artist may have meant to make a stupid easy going song.  this kind of criticism is usually elitism


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 1, 2007)

The thing is that Hip-Hop started off that way to make easy going songs to make people feel good, but than it started getting serious and started talking about issues in the community.


----------



## delirium (Jan 1, 2007)

There's a difference between easy going songs, and the blatantly misogynistic. The glorifying of lifestyles that lead to either being in prison or 6 feet under.

I'm seeing little four year olds with mean ass mugs on their faces talking like they're straight from the hood trying to punk people. Cussin they're minds out. Where do they get it from? Music videos. Sure, that's partly the parents fault for allowing their children to be exposed to such things. But it's not like these new rappers are part of the solution either.

Yes, Hiphop started out with a party. But what's easy going about gangsterism? Laffy Taffy is a whack ass song anyway. So shit is moot.


----------



## Gamabunta (Jan 1, 2007)

if laffy taffy is mentioned 1 more fucking time, i will hunt that person the fuck down. and slap them with a binary star cd till i draw blood.

seriously. anyone who likes hip-hop, dont mention that song. seriously.

Hip-Hop is taken so seriously now cos its not just a couple of bredrins chillin on a corner rhyming. Its 1 of the *BIGGEST AND MOST INFLUENTIAL BUSINESSES IN THE WORLD!*

What an artist says controls millions of people. Whether its a statement about another artist, or an advert for a shoe.

Hip-Hop are serious business indeed.


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 1, 2007)

nice triple post.

People should be exposing friends and family to good music.

From ALL genres.

And I do mean the good stuff.

Saul Williams and WarsawpacK, K'naan and Blackalicious, Immortal Technique and CunninLynguists...

So much awesome rap to share.


----------



## Gamabunta (Jan 1, 2007)

There is too much good music in the hip-hop genre its rediculous. When someone stereotypes it all on songs like laffy taffy my blood boils.

If im chattin to people at a party an 1 of em says "i hate rap, its all bollocks" i will talk to them telling em of the dopeness he missed. An if he stays with that mindset then i no longer talk 2 him. Even if i see him at another party. Im a friendly person. But i have no time for the blind ignorance of humanity.


----------



## Niabingi (Jan 1, 2007)

Catatonik said:


> People should be exposing friends and family to good music.
> 
> From ALL genres.



I couldnt agree more! I can't understand claiming to love music but only sticking to a couple of genres. It feels immoral somehow!

I believe that everyone has a gateway genre (mine was hip-hop and soul) through which you discover how amazing music can be and how much it can mean to you. Then you decide to start to experiment cause you figure well if this music can be that good surely there must be other music that will move me as well. Its a natural evolution you just branch out.
Its like when I was younger I Thought I loved food but I only ever ate what I knew. Then I got older and I started to eat food from all round the world found new recipes went to new restaurants ate at peoples houses from many different backgrounds and now I understand how limited what I ate before was and also how much more I love food now (I should be obese) than I ever did when I was younger.
You have to refine your musical palatte much the same way you do with your food (I appreciate the metaphor was long and hardly neccesary but still, I wanted to include it so I did).


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Jan 1, 2007)

I found this site today, and they have a lot of hip-hop uploads.  

Currently downloading Gnarls Biggie a remix/collab with Gnarls barkeley and Biggie's old stuff.


----------



## Kakash! (Jan 2, 2007)

^Good lookin out.


----------



## Gamabunta (Jan 2, 2007)

Check my new Big L pimp in my sig kids!


----------



## Crowe (Jan 2, 2007)

Eminem - Canibitch ftw. ;>


----------



## Gamabunta (Jan 2, 2007)

Jedi Mind Tricks said:


> What tracks does that Big L pimp in your sig consist of?
> 
> I've already got the two albums *Lifestylez Ov Da Poor & Dangerous* and *The Big Picture* along with a few freestyles.



Sent. An here is a link to the playlist.

Click here to download!


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 2, 2007)

Big L is the shyt


----------



## Niabingi (Jan 2, 2007)

I love Big L I honestly think he is one of the most underated MC's of all time.


----------



## redfalcon (Jan 2, 2007)

Once I first listened to rap I became hooked, My fav kind is freestyle and underground, but I still like some of the other kinds. I never listened to things like japanese rap mainly because I like to undestand what they say while they link with the beat. Id try it if I could find any of that kind though.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 2, 2007)

Has anyone listened to the 7 minute freestyle with Big L and Jay-Z?? that shyt is dope


----------



## Gamabunta (Jan 3, 2007)

Yes i have.



redfalcon said:


> Once I first listened to rap I became hooked, My fav kind is freestyle and underground, but I still like some of the other kinds. I never listened to things like japanese rap mainly because I like to undestand what they say while they link with the beat. Id try it if I could find any of that kind though.



If you like freestyle, then download from the link in my sig. Big L was dope at freestyling.

Anyone dl the Big L pimp yet? thoughts are appreciated.


----------



## kayos (Jan 3, 2007)

Gamabunta said:


> Anyone dl the Big L pimp yet? thoughts are appreciated.


I'm DL'ing right now
btw, can you hook me up with the Canibus shit?
I'm on the lookout for the rumoured HRSMN shit too...especially since Ras is out of prison and all...


----------



## delirium (Jan 3, 2007)

Rumoured? You mean the demo Priest, Kurupt, Ras and Canibus made and got leaked? Or something official from the four?


----------



## Gamabunta (Jan 3, 2007)

i used to have a bundle of horsemen mixtapes.

i will upload some canibus wen i get some time.


----------



## kayos (Jan 3, 2007)

Delirium said:


> Rumoured? You mean the demo Priest, Kurupt, Ras and Canibus made and got leaked? Or something official from the four?



something official. Wait...there hasnt been anything else official has there?
I know there have been lots of tracks with them featuring and stuff, but they havent put out another album yet have they?

or am I that far behind? lol


----------



## Sid (Jan 5, 2007)




----------



## Hokage Naruto (Jan 5, 2007)

> *WHITE HOUSE SILENCE ON RAPPCATS.COM SIGNALS POSSIBLE COVER UP.* Rappcats.com has asked for the president's views on whether or not Quasimoto and Madlib are the same person (via multiple emails and one postcard) but they have remained suspiciously quiet on the subject. link: whitehouse.gov





Any fans of Dilated Peoples?  I started re-listening to Expansion Theme.

My last.fm:


----------



## Gamabunta (Jan 5, 2007)

Are Dilated Peoples good? ive never heard anything by em.

Atm ive been bumping UK hip-hop as i havent found much US stuff to keep me entertained.


----------



## Danchou (Jan 5, 2007)

I'm finally getting my hiphopgroove back. I started to find the scene a bit repetitive, so i needed some fresh air. Hopefully 2007 will be a better year.


----------



## Gamabunta (Jan 5, 2007)

^^ thats a little scary. I used that argue with an idiot on another forum litteraly 5 mins ago.


----------



## delirium (Jan 5, 2007)

Some videos to hopefully bring that Hiphop groove back to anyone that's been missin it.

Pharoah Monche - Guns Draw

Papoose - Alphabet Slaughter


----------



## Gamabunta (Jan 5, 2007)

That is the only papoose song i really like. I did my own version called ABZ's.

That pharoah monch tune is fucking ill as fuck.


----------



## competitionbros (Jan 5, 2007)

and thats why Papoose is my fav artist right now


----------



## delirium (Jan 5, 2007)

Sorry.. forgot to add a little trivia about Pharoah's video. It's banned from TV. Supposedly it's too graphic and he didn't wanna edit it. So it's floating around on the internet. Spread it around. Let cat's know that there's still some artists with balls and won't compromise their art. 

Funny how booty shakin, sellin drugs and gangsters shootin at each other can be played all throughout the day.. But an actual message about the effects of guns is "too graphic". 

Gama.. Let's hear it.


----------



## Zhongda (Jan 5, 2007)

guys i need help, i heard a snoopdogg song on the radio the other day, and i liked it alot, but i don't know what its called.

There was a chick with him that said "i see you whining (grinding?) up on the floor" or something like that.


----------



## delirium (Jan 5, 2007)

Meng De said:


> guys i need help, i heard a snoopdogg song on the radio the other day, and i liked it alot, but i don't know what its called.
> 
> There was a chick with him that said "i see you whining (grinding?) up on the floor" or something like that.



The song you're looking for is _I Wanna Love You_ by *Akon* ft. *Snoop Dogg*

*ED!*t:

That wasn't too bad Gama. The beat gets a little repetitive and it drowns out your vocals. But that's cool. Keep doin your thing.


----------



## Zhongda (Jan 5, 2007)

Delirium said:


> The song you're looking for is _I Wanna Love You_ by *Akon* ft. *Snoop Dogg*



Thank you *reps*


----------



## Slug (Jan 5, 2007)

the actual song is "i wanna fuck you" but like most songs, it got changed so it could have radio play.  *is an akon fan*


----------



## Zhongda (Jan 5, 2007)

i didn't mind akon at first, but when i started hearing "i am so lonley" on every god damn music station, i thought things over.


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (Jan 6, 2007)

Meng De said:
			
		

> i didn't mind akon at first, but when i started hearing "i am so lonley" on every god damn music station, i thought things over.



We had that here too.

And squeaking "Convict Music" every 5 mins is proper taking the piss.

PS: Our MSN link is completely fucked!


----------



## Bender (Jan 6, 2007)

sage said:


> the actual song is "i wanna fuck you" but like most songs, it got changed so it could have radio play.  *is an akon fan*



YAY! You're also an Akon fan? *High fives Sage*

I also hear that song on the radio, though most of the times I'm in the presence of my parents who stare at me with don't-you-dare-start-singin-that-dirty-shit-in-the car and change stations on me.


----------



## Shunsuii (Jan 6, 2007)

you guys should listen to "Tell Me - Bobby Valentino ft Lil Wayne"
its really good
i'll upload it


----------



## Crowe (Jan 6, 2007)

Jedi Mind Tricks said:


> And squeaking "Convict Music" every 5 mins is proper taking the piss.


Every 5 min? I thought it was more like a minute or so. The intro to EVERY fucking track "uh uh uh convict music" - More annoying then "It's ya boy HOV"

I liked Akon before he hit the spotlight with Lonely and I heard basically everyone singing that annoying song.

Anyway, Hieroglyphics <3


----------



## delirium (Jan 6, 2007)

pek the villain said:


> Anyway, Hieroglyphics <3



One of the first Hiphop crews I got into. Also one of the first live shows I've seen. I wouldn't be in as deep into Hiphop if it wasn't for them. Much love.


----------



## Gamabunta (Jan 6, 2007)

anyone downloaded black rose remix?


----------



## Sid (Jan 6, 2007)

project of a friend of an ex-classmate of mine. Apparently they're getting quite popular in japan. Check those pictures in the blogs.

and: 08. A Part of Me **Produced by Oh No* / 16. Keep it On **Fat Jon Remix* 

I should be getting a copy of their album quite soon =]


----------



## Gamabunta (Jan 6, 2007)

Sid said:


> project of a friend of an ex-classmate of mine. Apparently they're getting quite popular in japan. Check those pictures in the blogs.
> 
> and: 08. A Part of Me **Produced by Oh No* / 16. Keep it On **Fat Jon Remix*
> 
> I should be getting a copy of their album quite soon =]




She aint half bad. The only problem is, the japanese go crazy for almost anything (bless them). I would be interested to hear the album.


----------



## delirium (Jan 6, 2007)

Aw man. I know her. Well, not know her know her. But she's definitely nice. Much deserving of cred. I can never seem to find her albums anywhere though and I don't feel like ordering shit online.


----------



## Gamabunta (Jan 6, 2007)

Word, im not saying she is bad. But japan isnt the best benchmark to measure success in the world of hip-hop.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Jan 6, 2007)

Gamabunta said:


> Are Dilated Peoples good? ive never heard anything by em.



Well if I posted about them, wouldn't they have to be good?  I have loved all their albums but I haven't gotten my hands on 20/20 yet and their first album not Expansion Theme.  If anyone had those, a pimp would be great.


----------



## Kakash! (Jan 6, 2007)

Gamabunta said:


> anyone downloaded black rose remix?


Got the album, Klashnekof is one of my fav UK emcee.


----------



## Gamabunta (Jan 6, 2007)

u heard the terra firma mixtape (terra firma is klashnekoffs crew. hip-hopkings.com the guys i work with recently did an interview with klash an skriblah). its called "The Foundation".


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (Jan 6, 2007)

pek the villain said:
			
		

> Anyway, Hieroglyphics <3



Too right.


Anyone got *The Lost Children of Babylon* besides their collabo's with JMT and AOTP?

I'm diggin' the whole mythological thing they got going on.


----------



## Crowe (Jan 6, 2007)

Erm...oink got:


> Lost Children of Babylon (The) - Where Light was Created: The Equidivium [2001/MP3/192]
> 
> The Lost Children Of Babylon - The 911 Report The Ultimate Conspiracy [2005/MP3/192 (VBR)/(scene)



Could download them and upload them.


----------



## Bender (Jan 6, 2007)

Anyone hear of Common's new song? It's called I have a dream" beautiful song off the fucking chain man.


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (Jan 6, 2007)

pek the villain said:
			
		

> Erm...oink got:
> 
> 
> Could download them and upload them.



If you get me that shit, you'll have a place to stay if you ever come to Scotland.


----------



## Slug (Jan 7, 2007)

Blaze2k9 said:


> Anyone hear of Common's new song? It's called I have a dream" beautiful song off the fucking chain man.



yeah dude, i posted it, and the music video for it like a page ago.. its hopefully from his new album "finding forever" which shall be dropping late this year. say what you want about will.i.am, but i love this song


----------



## Protege (Jan 7, 2007)

Ah awesome! A real hip-hop thread, feels good.

I'm new here, but I'll be in here quite often  .

Oh yeah that new Common song is hot, the music video is pretty good too. 



> My story's like yours, yo it gotta be told,
> Tryna make it from a gangsta to a godlier role,
> Read scrolls and stow slaves,
> And Jewish people in cold cage,
> Hate has no color or age, flip the page,



Real bars right there, and yeah, I have gained alot more for Wil.I.Am for that song


----------



## delirium (Jan 7, 2007)

The only thing that was wrong with Wil.I.Am and BEP was that they sold out with bringin Fergie into the group. They got a little bit of exposure, but their music suffered because of it.

Their first two albums were Hiphop, straight up.


----------



## Protege (Jan 7, 2007)

I can't argue with that, I don't know, my respect levels for them always go up and down, songs like Joints & Jams are classic, But I lost it with Elephunk.. T_T.. Fergie just annoys me


----------



## delirium (Jan 7, 2007)

Haha, yeah. Joints & Jams, Weekends, Request line. All some cool little Hiphop joints that cats can just vibe too. Kinda like the way Tribe used to put 'em out. Or the first Digable LP. Then this whole Fergie shit happens. Funny too, she hasn't even been with the group that long and she already got her solo shit comin off.

I gotta give love to the Apl Song though off Elephunk. Being Filipino myself, that was cool as hell to see. Had a video and everything.


----------



## Slug (Jan 7, 2007)

del, get your hippopotamus ass on aim


EDIT: haha, completly forgot about this del... i went and watched a skate vid


----------



## delirium (Jan 7, 2007)

I was just about to go to sleep though. My eyes are buggin out.


----------



## Slug (Jan 7, 2007)

then go to sleep ya damn philly


----------



## spinstate (Jan 7, 2007)

I need some advice, can anyone recommend anything similiar to Eric B. & Rakim's Paid in Full :?


----------



## kayos (Jan 7, 2007)

sage said:


> yeah dude, i posted it, and the music video for it like a page ago.. its hopefully from his new album "finding forever" which shall be dropping late this year. say what you want about will.i.am, but i love this song



will.i.am is a brilliant producer
lol@fergie

I got that common track from another site which was promoting Freedom Writers (which looks like a decent film)...well produced track and common is on point, as ever.

I have good feelings about 2007...


----------



## Spike (Jan 7, 2007)

Hieroglyphics is love, no doubt!

Hokage Naruto, I have 20/20 and what is the other album called? The Platform?

Also, has there been a Hieroglyphics pimping?


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (Jan 7, 2007)

Don't know where this would go.

Some cunt named Aries Spears who's pretty fucking class at imitating rappers.

Enjoy.


----------



## Sid (Jan 7, 2007)

I posted that a few pages back . He's pretty awesome.


----------



## delirium (Jan 7, 2007)

Ao Kiji said:


> Hieroglyphics is love, no doubt!
> 
> Hokage Naruto, I have 20/20 and what is the other album called? The Platform?
> 
> Also, has there been a Hieroglyphics pimping?



Haven't been here for long. But there was a Souls of Mischief pimp.


----------



## Gamabunta (Jan 7, 2007)

FIRMA FAM CAN MURK A MANS!


----------



## competitionbros (Jan 7, 2007)

Aries Spears is of "Mad TV" fame and he's very good at imitating rappers, for anyone who missed his interview on Shade 45 when he was imitating Jay-z, LL Cool J, and DMX need to check it out, but only if you have a sense of humor


----------



## Gamabunta (Jan 7, 2007)

i heard him aaaaages ago, an his jigga impression is awesome. scarily good.


----------



## cbent22 (Jan 7, 2007)

Hey what do uou all think of the Talib and Madlib Liberation. or has this already been discussed


----------



## Protege (Jan 7, 2007)

Delirium said:


> I was just about to go to sleep though. My eyes are buggin out.



When you said that, I heard that whole ATCQ song... lol.

Oh man I feel yeah man, APL was a good song, even though I'm not Flip, (Korean ^^) I thought it was a real chilled song. Another reason is, guess who's voice I don't hear? FERGIE yay!  

Man, Fergie..I don't really know why I hate her so much, I just do. Like I'm afraid to listen to her solo album, because like that's like 100% pure Fergie, and knowing me, my head will explode...


----------



## delirium (Jan 7, 2007)

Protege said:


> Oh man I feel yeah man, APL was a good song, even though I'm not Flip, (Korean ^^) I thought it was a real chilled song. Another reason is, guess who's voice I don't hear? FERGIE yay!



Haha, for real. It's been talked about in this thread before.. but it's just like the song Like That. Really dope Hiphop song from BEP even featuring Q-tip, Talib and Cee-Lo. And guess who's whack singing ass isn't all over the track? 

It's been a while since I've done a pimp. So I'mma do one today.


----------



## Gamabunta (Jan 7, 2007)

Anyone have the latest Brother Ali album? ive heard from various sources that its supposed to be absolute fucking fire.


----------



## Protege (Jan 7, 2007)

Delirium said:


> Haha, for real. It's been talked about in this thread before.. but it's just like the song Like That. Really dope Hiphop song from BEP even featuring Q-tip, Talib and Cee-Lo. And guess who's whack singing ass isn't all over the track?
> 
> It's been a while since I've done a pimp. So I'mma do one today.



Hahah Yeah this song is real real ill... Man... Imagine the world without Fergie...

 

Those are tears of happiness by the way


----------



## LayZ (Jan 8, 2007)

cbent22 said:


> Hey what do uou all think of the Talib and Madlib Liberation. or has this already been discussed



I liked the cd, it had some hot tracks.  My favorite was "Over the Counter", even though I heard people hatin' on it on hiphopgame.com.  The only track I skip through is "Soul Music".


----------



## Slug (Jan 8, 2007)

Gamabunta said:


> Anyone have the latest Brother Ali album? ive heard from various sources that its supposed to be absolute fucking fire.



i dont know what ali's new cd is, but i have shadows on the sun, and ill admit to loving that album to death, mainly too because he is part of rhymesayers, and all those cats are class in my book


----------



## Gamabunta (Jan 8, 2007)

wurd. im gonna see if i can find its name then get hold of it to pimp it.

anyone like foreign beggars?


----------



## delirium (Jan 8, 2007)

You're looking for _Undisputed Truth_. Passed up on it though as I'm not mush of a Brother Ali fan.


----------



## Gamabunta (Jan 8, 2007)

awesome. im not much of a brother ali fan, but ive heard spectacular things about this album so i wanna see what the fuss is about


----------



## competitionbros (Jan 8, 2007)

the advance is out on _The Undisputed Truth_


----------



## Spike (Jan 8, 2007)

A Souls of Mischief pimp you say? How nice, I got to find it.


----------



## delirium (Jan 8, 2007)

Ao Kiji said:


> A Souls of Mischief pimp you say? How nice, I got to find it.



There wasn't a thread made for it. Just a random pimp. Couple cats on here do that. Like Twoism, Bubbles does it sometimes. Last TBH pimp was threadless too. Already had 93' Til Infinity, but it being pimped is something I'll definitely remember thread or not. Album got me through high school.


----------



## Spike (Jan 8, 2007)

I need something to get through the day, and if it got you through high school then it will surely get me thorugh the day.


----------



## Protege (Jan 8, 2007)

Hmm... I'm needing a real good underground hip-hop artist and album..

Any suggestions??


----------



## delirium (Jan 8, 2007)

Ao Kiji said:


> I need something to get through the day, and if it got you through high school then it will surely get me thorugh the day.



Might that be a request for the awesomeness that is _93' Til Infinity_? I used to have lyrics from that album in my sig. Absolutely love it. 



Protege said:


> Hmm... I'm needing a real good underground hip-hop artist and album..
> 
> Any suggestions??



Last artists I suggested to someone was *Scienz of Life*. Win major points from me for doing a *J Dilla* tribute on their last album. I would also suggest checkin out *Blue Scholars*. Cats are nice.


----------



## Slug (Jan 8, 2007)

dammit del, you and your 'dilla obsession.....

my recc... is anything by ecid (  )
glue is good, same with sol.illaquists of sound


----------



## delirium (Jan 8, 2007)

I wouldn't be talkin.. SAGE. You're nick is SAGE man.

Ecid is nice though. Especially Saturday Morning Soundtrack. I haven't really spun Living Stereo much 'cause SMS keeps gettin spins.


----------



## Spike (Jan 8, 2007)

Thank you, Delirium, but I found it somewhere else.

Now I'm about to spin the shit out a few records.


----------



## Spike (Jan 8, 2007)

I do have Nujabes, so I'm fine there, but that Rhymefests album is really tempting. This is the holla!

Recommending: Hieroglyphics, Souls of Mischief, Non Phixion (when I'm in the mood) and also the _Black Star_ album by Talib and Mos Def.


----------



## Gamabunta (Jan 8, 2007)

I notice a failure of mentioning Immortal Technique - Rev Vol 1 & 2. Seriously, if you want raw hip-hop. That is the way forward!


----------



## Protege (Jan 8, 2007)

Delirium said:


> Might that be a request for the awesomeness that is _93' Til Infinity_? I used to have lyrics from that album in my sig. Absolutely love it.
> 
> 
> 
> Last artists I suggested to someone was *Scienz of Life*. Win major points from me for doing a *J Dilla* tribute on their last album. I would also suggest checkin out *Blue Scholars*. Cats are nice.



Well judging by our other conversation, You and I both have similar taste in real nice hip-hop so I'm gonna check 'em out real soon. 

Thanks man!!


----------



## Kakash! (Jan 9, 2007)

Protege said:


> Hmm... I'm needing a real good underground hip-hop artist and album..
> 
> Any suggestions??


Check out *Aceyalone* for some of that gifted yet somewhat bizarre lyricism. Also, *The Coup's* latest album 'Pick a Bigger Weapon' is still gettin spins in my car. Anyone here checked out *Main Flow and 7L's* 'Flow Season'?


----------



## delirium (Jan 9, 2007)

Kakash! said:


> Check out *Aceyalone* for some of that gifted yet somewhat bizarre lyricism.



If we're talking _Book of Human Language_ or _All Balls Don't Bounce_? For DAMN sure. Dude comes too hard on those albums.


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Jan 9, 2007)

yO Del are you into *Subtle*??? im diggin that shit for real


----------



## delirium (Jan 9, 2007)

C'mon, we're talking about *Dose One* here. Anything *Dose One* related gets much love. And yet I still haven't heard _For Hero: For Fool_. 

Have you listened to it?


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Jan 9, 2007)

nope havent heard it...


----------



## Slug (Jan 9, 2007)

yo del, your still a bitch....

mexican >>>>>>>> philly


----------



## delirium (Jan 9, 2007)

Mexican>>>>>> Philly?
See now you actin silly
Tough talk like you Big Willie
When really
In between them legs it's a bit chilly
So next time you try and get at this
Don't come like a damn lily
You sissy
Or get burnt by the chili.


----------



## Spike (Jan 9, 2007)

They're probably not very underground but I like to listen to Jurassic 5 from time to time. I happen to catch we they were playing here and it was one of the best concerts I've been to.


----------



## Slug (Jan 9, 2007)

Delirium said:


> Mexican>>>>>> Philly?
> See now you actin silly
> Tough talk like you Big Willie
> When really
> ...



dont make me go welly on you my friend, we know what happened last time...


----------



## delirium (Jan 9, 2007)

Oooh.. One verse, and now you're ill? 
You don't wanna get with me in the ring.


----------



## Spike (Jan 9, 2007)

Delirium, I've been spinning _'93 Til Infinity_ the whole morning, and I love it.


----------



## delirium (Jan 9, 2007)

_Displays the hits
A razor gets
Parlayed amidst
And later splits
A Philly that I made to hit_

Opio's verse pretty much kills it too though.

Great styles all throughout. More than a decade old and still can hardly be touched.


----------



## Spike (Jan 9, 2007)

Current status: Souls of Mischief > Life


----------



## Mindfuck (Jan 9, 2007)

I've been hummin' to *Jedi Mind Tricks* the last days. Though they're no good.


----------



## Sid (Jan 9, 2007)

I just heard that 'Vans' song. Shame it's such a shitty track cause that beat is hard.


----------



## Spike (Jan 9, 2007)

I kinda like Jedi Mind Tricks. They're not that bad.


----------



## Crowe (Jan 9, 2007)

Stoupe's beat are always really nice. I like Vinnie Paz's voice, not his lyrics tbh. Lots of fillers and random shit. "Men feared god" line has been used in what? 3-4 songs?

Anyway, I'm liking what I'm hearing from Lost Children of Babylon. Uploading 2 albums for JMT so if you want it, just holla.

Ao Kiji: I'll send you the Rhymefest later.


----------



## Spike (Jan 9, 2007)

Thank you pek, I really appreciate it.


----------



## Protege (Jan 9, 2007)

I'm back from listenin to some music, and school... T_T...

Oh and I'm really feelin'  Blue Scholars and Ecid thanks guys for the reccomendations!!

Oh so theres a rap battle history in this thread? lol


----------



## Tristis (Jan 10, 2007)

I've got myself quite an interesting predicament going on here.  Just out of curiosity, any of you rappers (i.e. Isodope) have a rap name that you stuck with for a real long period of time and like got really used to?  And then somehow, out of the blue, some other friend comes along with the same name and earns a large amount of underground fame, hence forcing you to change your name?

If you don't already know, I WENT by the name Silent Knight, but now I can kiss that shit goodbye and consider myself nameless.


----------



## Gamabunta (Jan 10, 2007)

well isodope is already a type of band out there.

so i got my full name Kruwl aKa Isodope copyrighted under my dads company.


----------



## delirium (Jan 10, 2007)

Protege said:


> I'm back from listenin to some music, and school... T_T...
> 
> Oh and I'm really feelin'  Blue Scholars and Ecid thanks guys for the reccomendations!!
> 
> Oh so theres a rap battle history in this thread? lol



Glad you're liking the *Blue Scholars*. Naw, no batteling going on in this thread. That would have been the first if sage would have actually came back at me. Our battle happened on AIM. I threw one  whack one at him. Now he's struttin. Whatever, he'll get destroyed. 

There used to be a rap battle thread though. Died out. Wasn't too much organization. Cats would throw down challenges and be gone for a couple of days. Then there was two cats who brought in stolen lines. One right after the other too, it was crazy. Could say there wasn't enough battle rappers either. I did a couple just to get it started even though I don't rap myself. 



Tristis said:


> I've got myself quite an interesting predicament going on here.  Just out of curiosity, any of you rappers (i.e. Isodope) have a rap name that you stuck with for a real long period of time and like got really used to?  And then somehow, out of the blue, some other friend comes along with the same name and earns a large amount of underground fame, hence forcing you to change your name?
> 
> If you don't already know, I WENT by the name Silent Knight, but now I can kiss that shit goodbye and consider myself nameless.



Again.. not an emcee. But it is something I've thought about. I've searched for artists and noticed that some artists/bands from either different countries or different genres will have the same name.

That must suck. Never had a back up name? I remember reading that book the Rza wrote. In it he said that him, ODB and GZA would sit around just thinking up emcee names. They all had like 10 each.


----------



## Gamabunta (Jan 10, 2007)

having a backup list of names is handy. ive got like 5-6.


----------



## Tristis (Jan 10, 2007)

heh, every name that's coming to mind at the moment sounds like dogshit compared to Silent Knight.


----------



## Gamabunta (Jan 10, 2007)

Ive got so far

Kruwl aKa Isodope
RuwBriK
Primal
Jack Of Blades

an i always thought Ink-arnate was cool


----------



## Slug (Jan 10, 2007)

ive always gone by goldfishofhate, so goldyfish, or tyrone the killer mime is good enough for me.

again for me... not an emcee, but del and i did have a pretty happenning battle for two people with no talent. did you save that one del?


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 10, 2007)

Just try out a bunch of different names. I've gone though like 7-12 rap names....


----------



## Slug (Jan 10, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> Just try out a bunch of different names. I've gone though like 7-12 rap names....



no offense to you, but if you have already gone through 7-12 rap names, then they really must'n have meant much to you. its like your handle on the net. you dont just choose something, you are something


----------



## Gamabunta (Jan 10, 2007)

i changed my name a couple of times. but not for long. i would always go back to the original i had.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 10, 2007)

sage said:


> no offense to you, but if you have already gone through 7-12 rap names, then they really must'n have meant much to you. its like your handle on the net. you dont just choose something, you are something



Most of them have been variatons of the same two names. or differen purposes

emcing-
Nosfratu
Naz4a2
Ns4a2

producing:
Psiko 
Psikosis

Changed it once I found out about psycho-logical records...

To:
Vertigo


----------



## delirium (Jan 10, 2007)

If I emceed.. I'd have different monikers like Madlib and MF DOOM. So the main would be Deli. My other characters would then be GHT (Getting High Tonight) and Rium. Of course, if you put either of 'em with the main name, it's be Delight & Delirium.

sage.. I didn't save it. But I do remember you doin that Welly shit talking about the Queen of England and sinking me like that Spanish Armada. Then I said, flipped it on ya  do you like the Titanic. The mic, hand it. No keep it so I can snatch it, the mic bandit. Just to disrespect. What you expect I got a crown to protect. And you lowly mud shit trynna hug shit get off the nuts bitch.

.. can't believe I still remember that. Wouldn't bother with the next round though.


----------



## competitionbros (Jan 10, 2007)

i have 2, H.O.D. and Scam, that's it right now lol


----------



## Tristis (Jan 10, 2007)

I want to slit that other Silent Knight's throat now......I swear, I've come up with a bunch of retarded shit.

Ghostwrite / Ghostwriter
Knightmare
Knight Writer
IQbed (I cubed) what the fuck was I thinking?
Flow Calibur

more to come later......


----------



## delirium (Jan 10, 2007)

You're right about not being able to come up with anymore good names. 

Knightwriter and Knightmare is alright I guess. But Flow Calibur?


----------



## competitionbros (Jan 10, 2007)

Delirium said:


> You're right about not being able to come up with anymore good names.
> 
> Knightwriter and Knightmare is alright I guess. But Flow Calibur?





like Soul Calibur, but with Flow lol


----------



## Slug (Jan 10, 2007)

dip-unit? 

10 chars


----------



## competitionbros (Jan 10, 2007)

sage said:


> dip-unit?
> 
> 10 chars



i wish, _wish_, someone came with some biting name like that



P.S. G-set sounds better


----------



## Gamabunta (Jan 10, 2007)

its cooler when you have a story behind the name. e.g not many people know but for Kruwl aKa Isodope the story is:

Kruwl i like saying king in polish, an i am polish. aKa are my initials re-arranged. Isodope is there well, cos Im So Dope. Kruwl is my battle persona an Isodope is my linguistical side.

Little bit of background info there


----------



## Tristis (Jan 10, 2007)

there was a story behind the name Silent Knight.  there is absolutely no story behind any of the other names mentioned, other than the story being me trying to find a new name.


----------



## Tristis (Jan 10, 2007)

Knightrogen
Carbon Knight
Acolyte
KryptoKnight

fuck it, I think I'll go nameless for now and see if I get anywhere in terms of picking up an alias or something.  If the chances of getting a new name that sticks with me are pretty much down the shitter, I'll probably just quit and pass my written shit off to someone else so they can use it.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Jan 10, 2007)

I got Monster Island Czars over a few months ago.  At first, I thought it was a solid album but after listening to it more lately its fantastic.  _1,2...1,2_, _Make It Squash_ and _Taking Control_ are my favorite tracks.  Doom was alright on the album though I am a bit mad that MF Grimm didn't appear on it.  

Rodan is divine.  Does anyone have his so-called rare solo releases? I heard they are a bit raw with the beats but I also heard he still is awesome.


----------



## Gamabunta (Jan 10, 2007)

i know very little of mf grimm. other than he an mf doom had BEEF


----------



## delirium (Jan 10, 2007)

Oh okay, I guess this confirms that you ARE talking about *Rodan* from *M.I.C.* in the Music Request thread. Well, the only solo I know of from *Rodan* is _Theophany: The Book of Elevation_. Which I do have and will up along with _Operation Doomsday_ and the _Special Herbs Box Set_.

*Rodan* really is nice with his though. I like *Megalon's* style too. I keep forgetting to check for his solo's.

Been listenin to a lot of *Blue Scholars* and *Native Guns* lately. First it was because I found out that dudes were Filipinos so I had to see what this was about. Is it on some whack novelty pop shit that I've seen too many times (they got these rhymin boy band types in the Philippines. Painful to even watch), or are these cats raw?

Shit is the latter. Dope music. Socially aware, head knockers, pride in heritage (Native Guns rap mixing English and Tagalog). Good tunes all around.


----------



## Protege (Jan 10, 2007)

Tristis said:


> If you don't already know, I WENT by the name Silent Knight, but now I can kiss that shit goodbye and consider myself nameless.




I Actually went as a producer/emcee name as Yung J...But I found like 10 of them  

So it's Protege for now.. Until someone takes that away

Edit: Hell yeah blue scholars are ill!

Asian Emcees are taking over Del just wait ^^


----------



## Gamabunta (Jan 10, 2007)

if your gonna take it seriously copyright your names.


----------



## Protege (Jan 10, 2007)

Ehh.. I don't worry about names...I produce, and people listen to my beats because their nice, not because my name has a nice ring to it ^^


----------



## Gamabunta (Jan 10, 2007)

yea but your name tells you what market your aiming at.

If your name is "Big Bling Beats" its obvious your going commercial.

If your not recognised in the hip-hop world, a lot of people choose what to listen to by the name.


----------



## Protege (Jan 10, 2007)

Hahah I know but if your creative enough to make sucessful music such as beats, a name isn't too hard to create...

Nah mean?


----------



## delirium (Jan 10, 2007)

Protege said:


> Edit: Hell yeah blue scholars are ill!
> 
> Asian Emcees are taking over Del just wait ^^



Hell yeah. Offwhyte, Mestizo, Denizen Kane, Geologic (of Blue Scholars), Native Guns, Cool Calm Pete. We're comin up dude. Well, we've been around for a while. Still, cats are doin their thing.


----------



## Spike (Jan 11, 2007)

I just came across some _Freestyle Fellowship_ albums and I've been spinnin' them all morning. I'm not sure whether I like them or not.

What do you guys think? 

If you haven't heard them I can slap you with a pimpage.


----------



## delirium (Jan 11, 2007)

For sure. *Freestyle Fellowship* did their thing when they were around. _To Whom It May Concern_, _Innercity Griots_. Classic material. No one was styling like these cats. No one was comin off the top like these cats. Dudes started a whole movement. Definitely one of the best groups to ever come out.

"Everybody in the house shut the funk up!"


----------



## Crowe (Jan 11, 2007)

I've heard random stuff from Freestyle Fellowship but not an album/mix so I'd appreciate it.

Cage - Stripes / Rhymefest - Bullet are the two tracks I've played the most this month. Gimme a new track that can replace them and you'll get my respect.


----------



## Spike (Jan 11, 2007)

I might have something for you. I'm uploading now, you should have it about an hour.


----------



## Protege (Jan 11, 2007)

Hey Del.. 

What nationality is Cool Calm Pete...I till this day don't know... 



5 O clock follies! ^^


----------



## delirium (Jan 12, 2007)

Cat is Korean. Pulls off a Slick Rick style real smooth though. 

"Fuuuuuuuuuuuuck Yoooooouuuuuu!" Haha, that song is great.


----------



## Sid (Jan 12, 2007)

Listen to this:

Kanon_2006_15[LQ][TWH][Sprocket]

I cannot find much information about it, but it's some project between the japanese producer Riow Arai and the Shadow Huntaz MCs.

beats are sick.

I love the second verse on that track ^. _Eyyo my low-res... _

I can up the album if wanted.


----------



## Crowe (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm still a pretty big fan of shing02, he's one of not many asian born emcee's that actually speak decent english :/


----------



## kayos (Jan 12, 2007)

pek the villain said:


> I'm still a pretty big fan of shing02, he's one of not many asian born emcee's that actually speak decent english :/



His voice is kinda funny, but I like his wordplay...I remember not liking "Battlecry" at first because his vocals were strange, but it grew on me.


----------



## rockstar sin (Jan 13, 2007)

If you a big fan of hip hop I recommend you dl Pharoahe Monch-*Gun Draws* video. It was banned from t.v. because it is very graphic but has a very positive message.  I would link the video but i'm not sure if I should for those under 17.  You can check the video on allhiphop.com


----------



## Danchou (Jan 13, 2007)

hm, there's this talentshow in which the judges look for the next best white rapper. Here's a piece from episode one. It's quite funny. Some of them are not bad, others are aweful(ly funny).

watch this


----------



## Crowe (Jan 13, 2007)

I thought Elite - producer at qn5 got asked to join but declined because he didn't want to be seen as a fool. Peter party HAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHA

Edit: Seems he was asked for another serie.


----------



## Spike (Jan 13, 2007)

That's the best show in years. I can't believe nobody has thought of that earlier, it's gold!

I don't understand how he can think he'd look foolish on that show


----------



## mushi (Jan 14, 2007)

Any chance of getting the Freestyle Fellowship thingy please =p?


----------



## Spike (Jan 14, 2007)

Sure, I'll hook you up!


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 14, 2007)

The White Rapper Show is a joke, but is entertaining. I always laugh my ass off.


----------



## Mindfuck (Jan 15, 2007)

The White Rapper Show is a pile of bullshit but yeah, I laugh my ass of as well.


----------



## LayZ (Jan 15, 2007)

Yeah that show is hilarious.  That "King of the 'Burbs" dude had me rollin', Ghetto Rival Baby!  I say they should just leave him in the BX for like 6 months, he'll cut that shit out.


----------



## delirium (Jan 15, 2007)

I caught the last part of it the other night. One cat got a dildo slapped in his face and he didn't even do shit. On national televion too.

And what's up with dude he gave up $100,000 just because there was no music to write to. Create a fuckin beat in your head, idiot! That's $100,000 on the line asshole. Dude is obviously not hungry enough to become a real emcee.


----------



## delirium (Jan 16, 2007)

Time for an educational. Watch this movie and get your learn on bitches! We need to get this thread up and jumpin again. I'll post some thoughts after cats have watched the movie.

MC: Why We Do It


----------



## kayos (Jan 16, 2007)

Gamabunta said:


> for all those that loved Immortal Technique's - Binladen. I recorded my own version for the 7/7 attacks on london. Was done a while ago, but its 1 of my fav tunes ive recorded.
> 
> 
> Link: I made a thread
> ...



I'm feelin that...nice flow, nice style and the topical is on point. props man.

whats this white rapper show anyway?


----------



## competitionbros (Jan 17, 2007)

apparently the tracklist to Rakim's new cd has leaked, too many guest features for me but whatever




Rakim - The R

Release Date 3/10/2007

Guest Features - Mase, Olivia, Danity Kane, Talib Kweli, Snoop Dog, Too Short, Young Jeezy, Fabo (of D4L), Daddy Yankee, Wisin Y Yandel, Nore, Jim Jones, Jha Jha, Twista, Paul Wall Pitbull, Juelz Santa, Papoose, Keak da Sneak, Turf Talk, and Dj Premier

Production - Sha Money XL, Timbaland, Scott Storch, Lil John, BeatBoiz, Rodney "Darkchild" Jerkins, Luni Tunes, Oomp Camp Productions, Bangladesh, Mr. Collipark, Jermain Dupri, Heat Makers, Droop-E, Swizz Beats and Dj Premier

1. Im Back (Featuring Mase & Olivia) Produced By Sha Money XL
2. Start Killing (skit)
3. My Jump Off (Feat. Danity Kane) Produced By Timbaland
4. Consious (Feat. Talib Kweli) Produced By Scott Storch
5. Keep My bi*ch Broke (skit)
6. Play a Hoe (featuring. Snoop dogg & Too Short) Produced by Lil Jon
7. Gangstars (Feat. Young Jeezy, & Fabo of D4L) Produced By The BeatBoiz
8. pus*y Pop (Feat. Diddy & Fergie Of BEP) Produced By Will-I-Am [First Single]
9. Back to The Trap Produced By Rodney "Darkchild" Jerkins
10. They Want Some Reggaeton (Feat. Daddy Yanky, Wisin y Yandel and Nore) produced by luni tunes
11. Let the Rhythm Hit'em part 2 produced by Oomp Camp Productions
12. I Got Purple Tops (Feat. Jim Jones and Jha Jha) Produced by Bangladesh
13. Cam'Ron interlude
14. Make it Ht the Floor (feat. Twista and Pitbull) Produced by Mr. Collipark [Second Single]
15. Canaries in My Mouth (Feat. Paul Wall) Produced by Jermain Dupri
16. Toast to the New School (Feat. Juelz Santana, Papoose and Lil Wayne) Produced by Heatmakers [Street Record]
17. Hyphy Wildin' (Feat. Keak da Sneak and Turf Talk) Produced by Droop-E and Swizz Beats
18. Outro (Feat Dj Premier)


----------



## delirium (Jan 17, 2007)

Diddy, Fergie, Fabo? 




It's not lookin good to me. But maybe the tracklisting will change, or maybe it'll be good. It'll still get a listen from though. It's fuckin Rakim.

















..Diddy?


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 17, 2007)

^

Hahahah

So true.

Rocking out to Dynamite Hacks cover of Boyz in the Hood.

Also, wondering if you have any more G. Love for a brothah.

Please...


----------



## delirium (Jan 17, 2007)

For sure, I'll zip up _Lemonade_ (Has a track with Blackalicious and Lateef) and _Yeah It's That Easy_. You don't have those albums yet, right?


----------



## Catatonik (Jan 17, 2007)

no

lateef and blackalicious and g love?

O.o

I think I just busted a nut.


----------



## Gamabunta (Jan 17, 2007)

kayos said:


> I'm feelin that...nice flow, nice style and the topical is on point. props man.
> 
> whats this white rapper show anyway?



cheers! it was recorded a while ago. if you can play it to your pals that would be dappa.


----------



## Slug (Jan 17, 2007)

Delirium said:


> For sure, I'll zip up _Lemonade_ (Has a track with Blackalicious and Lateef) and _Yeah It's That Easy_. You don't have those albums yet, right?



send my way man... g. love IS love <333


----------



## Kush P (Jan 18, 2007)

competitionbros said:


> apparently the tracklist to Rakim's new cd has leaked, too many guest features for me but whatever
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rakim's got a new album? thats crazy...but wtf? I dont get why he'd chose some of these people for the album..but oh well.."Complete sights and new heights after I get deep, you don't have to speak just seek an peep the technique"


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 20, 2007)

Anyone anticipating the next cage album? Hellz Winter was the sickest album of 05 imo.


----------



## Gamabunta (Jan 20, 2007)

i like cage, but im not the biggest fan.

07 is gonna be raw as Forgotten Linguistics is dropping


----------



## Slug (Jan 20, 2007)

i prefered cage's movies for the blind ime.

yeah, so not an atmosphere fanboy.... yup



*ED!*t:

been sitting on these artists for a while, thought some of you could use some new music... most of this is pretty raw as far as artists go.. so dont expect something top notch... well, yeah expect that, but you know what i mean

  -- brand new kid on sage francis's label... ALOT of potential in this kid... puts on one hell of a live show, really gets into his music.

   -- kat from austrailia... pretty nice if you ask me..

  --- nothing but love for this kid... makes his on beats, produces his own label with artists, writes his own rhymes, does it all, and has a *WICKED* double time flow... dont pass this kat up... you'll regret it

 -- the WHITEST guy you will ever meet. he rhymes over portishead on a track, do you need anything else than that? oh yeah, hes on tour with pos... if you go by rep

  --- this chick can throw it down.. argueably put on a better show than atmosphere, brother ali, AND mac lethal, sweet as pie too. was on tour with del if you go by that whole rep thing

 - - reminds me alot of mos def. awesome beats and lyrics on point. check this out too. great live show... doing shows with mr. lif

 -- im sorry... but if you dont know about these guys, your really outta the loop... adeem is the lead emcee

that should be about enough to make all you eargasm... pretty much something for everyone in that list


----------



## Spike (Jan 20, 2007)

Thank you, Slug, you just gave me something to do for the day 

You don't happen to have Glue's _Catch as catch can_?


----------



## Slug (Jan 20, 2007)

i got i think 3 or 4 glue albums.. but i wont be able to up them until tomorrowish... talk to del if you need them now, i think i tossed him some earlier... if anyone has adeems "sweet talking your brain" i will give you 100000 internets


----------



## Spike (Jan 20, 2007)

Then I pass the question to Del, or anybody: Do you have any Glue albums?

Although, Slug, if you have the time, I don't mind waiting until tomorrow.


----------



## Slug (Jan 20, 2007)

Link removed  --- showcase of adam... insane he is

adam freestyling  Link removed

Link removed another showcase of the magic that is adeem/ glue (who's name is adam)


----------



## Sid (Jan 20, 2007)

Anybody heard the new RJD2 yet?



> For The Third Hand, RJD2 seemingly abandons all the
> notions and titles that have been placed upon him
> over the past 5 years. Underground hip-hop
> super-producer to some, virtuoso sample-based
> ...


----------



## Spike (Jan 20, 2007)

No, I haven't. I've been looking for it but haven't been able to find it.


----------



## rockstar sin (Jan 20, 2007)

Delirium said:


> I caught the last part of it the other night. One cat got a dildo slapped in his face and he didn't even do shit. On national televion too.
> 
> And what's up with dude he gave up $100,000 just because there was no music to write to. Create a fuckin beat in your head, idiot! That's $100,000 on the line asshole. Dude is obviously not hungry enough to become a real emcee.



The Crazy part was that he was one of the best there and he just quits.


----------



## cbent22 (Jan 24, 2007)

competitionbros said:


> apparently the tracklist to Rakim's new cd has leaked, too many guest features for me but whatever
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wow im kinda dissapointed on some of the guest spots but hey is Rakim it will still should be a good album


----------



## Crowe (Jan 24, 2007)

Got RJD2 when it was released but just gave it a spin. Let's say I'm looking forward to the instrumental version of the trackS.

Murs Beat was the only track that had the old RJD2 feeling tbh and I love it, my favorite track from the album. If he could still produce tracks like this using his old style I would want him to go back to it. Don't get me wrong, I like this album and I like his new style but it doesn't come close to his old style imo.


----------



## Crowe (Jan 25, 2007)

You guys heard about this?


----------



## Crowe (Jan 26, 2007)

Listened through the tracks he had on his site and I really liked some of his tracks, he got a shing02 voice which I like and the beats are really hot, especially the piano / violins.


----------



## delirium (Jan 26, 2007)

pek the villain said:


> You guys heard about this?



That makes me sad. Timbaland first of all, is respected in the Hip hop community. Second, Hip hop artists catch enough flack as it is for sampling. I don't even know what to say really.

 It's just as bad as that Vanilla Ice song. Just because you change one little sound effect, that doesn't make it a new song. Damn that's hurtin Hiphop.


----------



## Crowe (Jan 26, 2007)

Agree, Timbaland ranked in top 3 in my "Best producer's 06" list but this...Is this the result of the fame? I'm really disappointed, I wouldn't care if it was someone like Will I am etc but this is  TIMBALAND... :/


----------



## delirium (Jan 28, 2007)

pek the villain said:


> Agree, Timbaland ranked in top 3 in my "Best producer's 06" list but this...*Is this the result of the fame*? I'm really disappointed, I wouldn't care if it was someone like Will I am etc but this is  TIMBALAND... :/



I didn't even think about it like that. Timbo just looking for the next hit to keep his name hot. Wow..

Exactly though.. this IS Timbaland. The track record is long. Cats even try and bite the style. And yet HIS style could possibly be bit.

I remember there being talk that Neptunes possibly did the same thing. Supposedely they jacked a beat that was shopped to them. I take that one with a grain of salt though.

Anybody listen to *Plastic Little*?


----------



## competitionbros (Jan 28, 2007)

Delirium said:


> I remember there being talk that Neptunes possibly did the same thing. Supposedely they jacked a beat that was shopped to them. I take that one with a grain of salt though.






Same thing with Kanye West, somebody accused him of stealing the beat for Ludacris' _Stand Up_. In fact i think that case is still going on because the people that accused Kanye did press charges


----------



## Sid (Jan 28, 2007)

meh, I'm not a fan of Timbaland, and to be honest not surprised that a well-known producer like him would steal a beat. Same for Kanye.



Just listened to that album ^ again. I love the beats, they pretty psychedelic at times. 

I need to hear more of Clutchy's stuff.

--EDIT: 

haha, I just saw what he looks like:

[S^M] Venus Versus Virus 03 RAW.​avi

--EDIT2: 

if that ^ is real. All the info on him is so vague.


----------



## Slug (Jan 29, 2007)

yo del, i got something that might catch your interest... or anyone that likes atmosphere's intrest. i got ahold of their headshots collection 1-7. this stuff was all done mid 90's, before atmosphere was an established group. spawn (now not with them, and going by rek the heavyweight) and stress. this is when slug was dj'ing behind the scenes with ant, throwing a few lyrics in every now and then.

it wasnt till headshots se7en that slug got his bigshot as lead emcee. its said that every headshots album gave a member to showcase their talent. there is a bunch of guest apperances on here too (musab, the dynospectrum, beyond, self one)  if you want a different side of atmosphere, give this a shot


----------



## delirium (Jan 29, 2007)

I've known about the headshots for a long time. But I've never sat down and given them a chance. But if you have them up, PM them. I haven't listened to Atmosphere in a LONG time and it's about due time. Especially if I could hear s'more Spawn.


----------



## Slug (Jan 30, 2007)

yeah dude, get on aim... all i need left is the sad clown bad dub series and my collection is nearly complete


----------



## Taciturnity (Jan 30, 2007)

Anyone like Bus Driver?


----------



## delirium (Jan 30, 2007)

I could only take Busdriver in certain doses, but he can be nice with his.

Nerdcore

To be taken seriously? Or a mockery to Hiphop?

I'm not gonna lie, this Front Alot cat is actually decent. Decent flow, decent beats, not bad. These other cats though... .


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 30, 2007)

I don't think TIMBO bit off all his beats like he did with those other songs, if he did its a shame. He shit was tight.


----------



## Gamabunta (Jan 30, 2007)

IM BAAACK!

hahaha after my week long banning for posting pics of boobies


----------



## Niabingi (Jan 30, 2007)

So thats why you got banned! Welcome back gama!


----------



## Gamabunta (Jan 30, 2007)

lol thanks. i didnt realise i wasnt allowed 2 post them in the blender. anyways, i would like to inform you all of the kruwl assassins mixtape me an my producer are doing.

so far we have got 10 new songs down, some have yet 2 be mixed completely. but recently we have been kicking ass! we are also getting some tunes played on student radio in canterbury. so if your in canterbury be sure to tune in on sat!!

whats been happenin here then?


----------



## cbent22 (Jan 31, 2007)

Yo is anyone besides me think this year is going to be a great year for Hip Hop w/ Detox dropiin,Foeign Exchange ,Lupe, Little Brother,Talib, and Wu-Tang and of course many more sick albums dropppin.


----------



## Gamabunta (Jan 31, 2007)

hmmm, ive been mostly bumping UK hip-hop recently. Ive not been overly impressed with the US stuff recently.


----------



## cbent22 (Jan 31, 2007)

yeah me neitha but i just think this year is going to be a great year.


----------



## little nin (Jan 31, 2007)

this year does show hope man, last year didn't hit me with anything hard besides game maybe, but i didn't do that much downloading / listening to music that much neway


----------



## Gamabunta (Jan 31, 2007)

yea. recently i have been recording more music than downloading.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 31, 2007)

ICE CUBE!!!!!!!! FOOLLLLLLL


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 1, 2007)

Anyone has the Mobb Deep track called Peer Pressure, it's off their First album Juvenile Hell.


----------



## Gamabunta (Feb 1, 2007)

i once had a collection of about 15 mobb deep albums/mixtapes. but they my creative zen tried to go for a swim an i lost them .


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 1, 2007)

Don't worry I've already found the track and Down loaded it.


----------



## Crowe (Feb 1, 2007)

Sky is falling - Blackalicious = delicious.


----------



## Slug (Feb 2, 2007)

ive been listening to alot of internal affairs... really good, intelligent hip hop... i think cata pimped them a long time ago... does anyone have any of their other albums?


----------



## little nin (Feb 2, 2007)

anyone got dretox then?


----------



## Gamabunta (Feb 2, 2007)

nooo.

doc brown is a leg-end.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 2, 2007)

Lady Sovereign's single is starting to fucking annoy me. ._.

Anyone know anything about a potential Nujabes album?


----------



## Gamabunta (Feb 2, 2007)

she is a little annoying chav. i never liked her. and never will.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 2, 2007)

She is unable to pronounce even 'thank you' properly.


----------



## Gamabunta (Feb 2, 2007)

proper UK hip-hop = doc brown or klashnekoff. they rep raw


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 2, 2007)

Is MF Doom any good and what songs you recommend?


----------



## Gamabunta (Feb 2, 2007)

to me MF doom's voice is boring.


----------



## Gamabunta (Feb 2, 2007)

to me MF doom's voice is boring.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 3, 2007)

MF Doom >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> a lot


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Feb 3, 2007)

pek the villain said:


> Sky is falling - Blackalicious = delicious.



SIGNED!



			
				Hell on Earth said:
			
		

> Is MF Doom any good and what songs you recommend?



Check out Doom's collab with Madlib, which formed Madvillain.  The album is Madvillainy, its one of my favorite MF Doom albums.


----------



## cbent22 (Feb 3, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> Is MF Doom any good and what songs you recommend?



Yeah Mf Doom is pretyy sick i think hez a better producer than rapper though. but as Hokage Naruto said check out Madvillainy and also check out Operation Doomsday.

Hey i got 2 questions does anyone know when the Talib album is supposed to drop and what the official name of the album for Ghostface and Mf Doom is bc ive heard like 3 different names.


----------



## delirium (Feb 3, 2007)

Not sure when Eardrum is droppin. First it was December of 06', then January... and now it's Febuary. Like everytime it doesn't come out they just go to the next month. So I don't really know what's going on. At least there's a single though. 

The Ghost and DOOM collab is called Swift & Changeable.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 3, 2007)

No word on a new Nujabes, then?


----------



## cbent22 (Feb 3, 2007)

Delirium said:


> Not sure when Eardrum is droppin. First it was December of 06', then January... and now it's Febuary. Like everytime it doesn't come out they just go to the next month. So I don't really know what's going on. At least there's a single though.
> 
> The Ghost and DOOM collab is called Swift & Changeable.



True bc i cant wait for the talib album but i heard the Goast and Doom album was Iraon face meets Ghost face and the i heard it was Operation Ironman(which i think is the sickest one) and the i heard it was Swift and Changeable.


----------



## delirium (Feb 3, 2007)

Iron Face meets Ghost Face and Operation: Ironman were mash ups that were made a while back. Even before the collab, someone decided to put Ghostface lyrics over DOOM beats. It's prolly what got the buzz started, and eventually brought the two together, who knows.

Davey, sorry dude, Nujabes doesn't even have have website. At least that I know of. So it's hard to keep track of what he's doin. Modal Soul and Metaphorical will just have to stay in rotation for a little while longer. Not that that's bad or antyhing.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 3, 2007)

He does have a site, actually.


----------



## delirium (Feb 3, 2007)

Is it in Japanese? Or are you talking about a MySpace type of page?


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 3, 2007)

It is in Japanese.

Just google 'Hyde Out', it's the name of his company.


----------



## Gamabunta (Feb 3, 2007)

on a brighter side, i got 1 of my songs played on the radio (even if it was a mediocre one). radio is still radio!!!

i shall upload the thing very soonish. an better tunes will be following!!!


----------



## Crowe (Feb 3, 2007)

I've posted myspace link to thomax beats several times but I still got to do it again, his remixes are all astonishing. Reaaally nice.


----------



## LayZ (Feb 3, 2007)

I heard Eardrum should come out before March, so it should be this month.  I know they got a track listing on wikipedia.


----------



## byooki (Feb 4, 2007)

definitely check out D?lek

like ambient, post rockish beats
good stuff


----------



## Sid (Feb 4, 2007)

yeh, I like Dälek.


----------



## jkingler (Feb 4, 2007)

Dalek, Eardrum, Blue Scholars, Thomax...I'll take any/all of the above.


----------



## Sid (Feb 4, 2007)

some spoken-word-ish, some rap. crazy beats.


----------



## Gamabunta (Feb 4, 2007)

i finally got 1 of my tunes played on canterbury student radio! for anyone interested here is the snippet

This out. (sorry about quality. i was recording off my mp3 while in a pub)


----------



## cbent22 (Feb 4, 2007)

Gamabunta said:


> i finally got 1 of my tunes played on canterbury student radio! for anyone interested here is the snippet
> 
> just not respectable (sorry about quality. i was recording off my mp3 while in a pub)



yo nice song tha sample and lyrics are both sick good shyt.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 4, 2007)

I'm in need of some new music to dl


----------



## Gamabunta (Feb 5, 2007)

cbent22 said:


> yo nice song tha sample and lyrics are both sick good shyt.



im glad you like it. im the 1st guy on the track. unfortunatly the only song my prod had ready that kinda fitted the theme of the show was probably the weakest 1 we have done so far. next week will be better. thanks for feed an support though!!


----------



## khorven (Feb 5, 2007)

Link removed
check out his kicked pushed video


----------



## delirium (Feb 5, 2007)

I'm pretty sure everyone here has seen it. K'naan gets extreme amounts of love around here.

This one Slug showed me.

final fantasy

Winnin like the mutha fuckin Yankees.


----------



## Slug (Feb 5, 2007)

i really wonder how mos felt to be showed up like that.... haha 

thank you del, i havent watched that in a long while.

i like this k'naan video a lil bit better tho....
nintendo cereal

just seems a lil bit more raw... and way cooler... love the beatboxing there


----------



## delirium (Feb 5, 2007)

I know what you mean about that breakbeat. It's so damn old, so re used. But it hits every time. Hard too.


----------



## cbent22 (Feb 5, 2007)

Gamabunta said:


> im glad you like it. im the 1st guy on the track. unfortunatly the only song my prod had ready that kinda fitted the theme of the show was probably the weakest 1 we have done so far. next week will be better. thanks for feed an support though!!




Yeah no problem ill always an artist than can spit true hip hop  keep me posted on your songs though. thnx


----------



## Gamabunta (Feb 5, 2007)

awesome. we got some raw tunes in the mix that im gonna be writing for. more sadder/darker songs.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 5, 2007)

Anybody know any Talib Kweli Reflection Enternal songs that are dope and some Old Mos.


----------



## cbent22 (Feb 5, 2007)

do you mean Reflection Eternal? ill up u couple songs
Thats straight Gamabunta just keep me up to date plz


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 5, 2007)

Yea that's what I meant.


----------



## Kirra Biru (Feb 8, 2007)

Delirium said:


> Anticon is definitely appreciated around here. Although I can't stand listening to Sole.. The rest of those cats are nice. Especially Dose One. I love dude's quirkiness. A new Subtle came out this year. Still haven't checked out it though.





i know i'm late as hell in getting into this discussion where anticon is relevent. but i was just so psyched to find anticon fans on this forum. Delirium, agreed, can't listen to sole too much. actually i just can't listen to his solo stuff. i dig the shit he does when he's with other people. like deep puddle is fuckin amazing. LOVE that record. and yes, dose is the man. also, if you still haven't gotten a chance to check out the new subtle record, (for hero:for fool)....DO.....and do it soon. that is by far probably the BEST record any of the anticon guys have ever put out.


----------



## Sid (Feb 8, 2007)

Would any of you British folk be able to hook me up with some good UK hip-hop?


----------



## Gamabunta (Feb 8, 2007)

If i was at university, i would be able to send some doc brown (1 of the poisonous poets, an 1 of my fav uk acts). ive got the new terra firma mixtape (which is just raw), but again if you wait till weekend then i will upload some on sunday. oh plus i can attach some of my own new tunes.


----------



## Sid (Feb 8, 2007)

yeah, I'm not in a hurry, just want to check out more british artists


----------



## Gamabunta (Feb 8, 2007)

ight coo, i sent you a link to some of my stuff sid. hope you like it.


----------



## LayZ (Feb 8, 2007)

*New Kweli*


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Feb 8, 2007)

daroy said:


> Link removed
> check out his kicked pushed video



AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

Those beats are awesome!

What are your opinions on Murs and Mr. Lif?


----------



## cbent22 (Feb 8, 2007)

Hokage Naruto said:


> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> 
> Those beats are awesome!
> 
> What are your opinions on Murs and Mr. Lif?



They are both sick. is any else i need to say 
 and Gamabunta can you also hook me up with some UK Hip Hop


----------



## Crowe (Feb 8, 2007)

LayZ said:


> *New Kweli*


I didn't feel this one, the beat and Talib didn't go well together at all imo.

*Papoose - What Makes Me*
Really looking forward to Papoose's new album.


----------



## delirium (Feb 8, 2007)

Biru Sama said:


> i know i'm late as hell in getting into this discussion where anticon is relevent. but i was just so psyched to find anticon fans on this forum. Delirium, agreed, can't listen to sole too much. actually i just can't listen to his solo stuff. i dig the shit he does when he's with other people. like deep puddle is fuckin amazing. LOVE that record. and yes, dose is the man. also, if you still haven't gotten a chance to check out the new subtle record, (for hero:for fool)....DO.....and do it soon. that is by far probably the BEST record any of the anticon guys have ever put out.



Hiphop is always relevent. 

I simply can't stand Sole. I'll admit he'll drop a decent verse on guest appearences and he's (somewhat) okay on the Deep Puddle Dynamics (which I've been meaning to pimp for the MD). But he's lame most of the time. He tries too damn hard to sound deep. Dude is never on beat either. And not in that MF DOOM or Kool Keith kind of off beat style. Cat is simply erratic and it's hard to listen to.

Yes, I still haven't listened to For Hero:For Fool. I keep meaning to download it, but for some reason just not get around to it. Maybe I'll do it now.


----------



## LayZ (Feb 8, 2007)

pek the villain said:


> I didn't feel this one, the beat and Talib didn't go well together at all imo.
> 
> *Papoose - What Makes Me*
> Really looking forward to Papoose's new album.



I understand what you're saying, but I'd rather hear Kweli over Mims anyday.

I waiting on that Papoose too.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 9, 2007)

Game's New Video

Link removed

50 Cent Funeral Music(Cam'Ron Diss) 

Link removed


----------



## Gamabunta (Feb 9, 2007)

oh dear... 50's at it again.

his sales must be taking a slump.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 9, 2007)

More like he has new album coming out.


----------



## Sid (Feb 9, 2007)

I can't listen to Papoose. His voice annoys me, and I don't like his flow either.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 9, 2007)

Papoose isn't for backpackers, he's strictly for the streets.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 9, 2007)

For all you old heads, Mobb Deep Peer Pressure.

Link removed

Anyone have the The world is Yours remix the Q-tip version?


----------



## Gamabunta (Feb 9, 2007)

Sid said:


> I can't listen to Papoose. His voice annoys me, and I don't like his flow either.



AMEN! 


if you want quality hip-hop stay away from any emcee with a number in their name.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 9, 2007)

I like I said Papoose isn't for backpackers, he is the for the street.


----------



## Gamabunta (Feb 9, 2007)

no, cos the sound on the streets were im from is completely different. its what is beautiful about UK hip-hop. people respect papoose's ability, but at the same time recognise the essence of hip-hop.


----------



## delirium (Feb 9, 2007)

What the fuck does his voice and flow have anything to do with "being for the streets"?


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 9, 2007)

Gamabunta said:


> no, cos the sound on the streets were im from is completely different. its what is beautiful about UK hip-hop. people respect papoose's ability, but at the same time recognise the essence of hip-hop.



That essence of Hip Hop you talk about was once here but that was long ago, I see that Uk is still with it.



Delirium said:


> What the fuck does his voice and flow have anything to do with "being for the streets"?



I don't see nothing wrong with his flow or his voice. He just raps about shit in the street.


----------



## cbent22 (Feb 9, 2007)

Papoose has ill rhymes but hes just not for me 

BTW it is J-Dilla month starting feb 14 the tribute starts and it goes into March


RIP J-DILLA


----------



## Gamabunta (Feb 10, 2007)

R.I.P

man am i hungover.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 10, 2007)

What's that new london movement thats going down that's called Grimey somthing like that?


----------



## Gamabunta (Feb 10, 2007)

you mean grime? yea im not really into grime, more UK hip-hop. to me grime is like a mix between garage and gangster rap.


----------



## x_Zen_x (Feb 10, 2007)

I think Grime is great. Well some of it anyway. A lot of good artists out there.


----------



## cbent22 (Feb 10, 2007)

Can anyone hook me up with some sick Uk rap i really want get into it but i have no clue whos hot and whos not


----------



## Slug (Feb 11, 2007)

has anyone ever heard of the opus? it peaked my interest for a couple reasons... first off is the artists there are on it.. mike ladd, iselfdivine, rob sonic, earatik statik, murs, vinyl addicts, and slug. now here is a weird concept, the people you prolly dont recognize are electronica producers... electronica beats -w- hip hop artists? im interested


----------



## little nin (Feb 11, 2007)

x_Zen_x said:


> I think Grime is great. Well some of it anyway. A lot of good artists out there.



yeah grimes quite good, got loads of it at home 

akala is really good, i would class him as grime and uk hip hop


----------



## Gamabunta (Feb 11, 2007)

i will upload some now, probably akala's album. his mixtape was alright.

some of akalas tunes are def grime, but majority is uk hip-hop.


----------



## Sid (Feb 11, 2007)

Slug said:


> has anyone ever heard of the opus? it peaked my interest for a couple reasons... first off is the artists there are on it.. mike ladd, iselfdivine, rob sonic, earatik statik, murs, vinyl addicts, and slug. now here is a weird concept, the people you prolly dont recognize are electronica producers... electronica beats -w- hip hop artists? im interested



What kind of electronica? It's been done before, like Shadow Huntaz I pimped way back, and I linked to  a few pages back in this thread, but nobody cared 

EDIT: I've uploaded and sent that Kubus & Bang Bang album to everyone who posted on the last couple of pages of this thread. Enjoy.


----------



## Crowe (Feb 11, 2007)

jinx8402 said:
			
		

> I was just searching on YouTube for some videos and came across these.  All I can say is WOW.  :shock: .  This is amazing stuff.  It's in 8 parts.
> 
> Pt 1
> Pt 2
> ...



Hot hot hot.


----------



## Gamabunta (Feb 11, 2007)

akala's album is being uploaded as we speak.


----------



## Gamabunta (Feb 11, 2007)

IF YOU WANT AKALA'S (UK HIP-HOP) ALBUM THEN PM ME!!!
IF YOU WANT AKALA'S (UK HIP-HOP) ALBUM THEN PM ME!!!
IF YOU WANT AKALA'S (UK HIP-HOP) ALBUM THEN PM ME!!!
IF YOU WANT AKALA'S (UK HIP-HOP) ALBUM THEN PM ME!!!
IF YOU WANT AKALA'S (UK HIP-HOP) ALBUM THEN PM ME!!!
IF YOU WANT AKALA'S (UK HIP-HOP) ALBUM THEN PM ME!!!


----------



## little nin (Feb 11, 2007)

Wiley's good aswell imo, he's retired tho >_<

sway is also good


----------



## LayZ (Feb 13, 2007)

Delirium said:


> Not sure when Eardrum is droppin. First it was December of 06', then January... and now it's Febuary. Like everytime it doesn't come out they just go to the next month. So I don't really know what's going on. At least there's a single though.



Kweli's "More or Less" video is out.  In this article, it says _Eardrum_ is droppin' late Feb.



On Wikipedia, it says Feb. 27th.  But I heard something about April 10th on the BlackSmith website.  So I'm not sure.


----------



## delirium (Feb 13, 2007)

Yo Sluggo!

So I was listening to some Rek. He has a song called Soul Sella. Sounds like he's dissing Slug. Know anything about it or should I re listen to the song?

*ED!*t:

Just started listening to some *Astronomy Class*. Who's down?


----------



## Crowe (Feb 13, 2007)

Could you send it my way Del?


----------



## delirium (Feb 13, 2007)

I have to go to class right now. But I'll up _Exit Strategy_ and throw some *Time Machine* _Slow Your Roll_ in there. I saw them live last year and they put on a fun show.


----------



## Spike (Feb 13, 2007)

I'd appreciate some of that too, Del.


----------



## delirium (Feb 13, 2007)

Sent.

If anyone else is interested, let me know.


----------



## delirium (Feb 13, 2007)

Slug.. check what's playing.


----------



## Slug (Feb 13, 2007)

shit son, if you dont send that my way... i'll have a panic attack. haha, atmosphere refrences are funny.


----------



## cbent22 (Feb 13, 2007)

Yo Del can you send it my way to thanx


----------



## Catatonik (Feb 13, 2007)

Delirium said:


> Yo Sluggo!
> 
> So I was listening to some Rek. He has a song called Soul Sella. Sounds like he's dissing Slug. Know anything about it or should I re listen to the song?
> 
> ...



I will take some of that brothah.

On an unrelated, I may be ripping Internal Affairs sometime soon (the entity from which LuciDream evolved) anyone interested in highly obscure hip-hop from Calgary?


----------



## Slug (Feb 14, 2007)

already got it... class stuff man.. i never found out anything about them though


----------



## delirium (Feb 14, 2007)

Sent again. Really good stuff IMO. Hope ya'll enjoy.

Cata, what does that Internal Affairs sound like? Y'know how I feel about LuciDream.


----------



## Catatonik (Feb 14, 2007)

It is hard to say.

Not like LuciDream would be a good start.

It strives to reach for A Tribe Called Quest, and lyrically, it is quite nice, beats are a little....eh, they leave a little to be desired (what really bothers me, is that my favourite track is noton either disc, nor on-line...I can not find it  ). It is smooth, thoughtful, positive, catchy, slightly unfinished feeling.


----------



## cbent22 (Feb 14, 2007)

Hey has anyone checked the Mick Boogie and Little Brother mixtape yet


----------



## Itanji Kuraisu (Feb 15, 2007)

Scarface's "The Fix" is a masterpiece. Hard to believe that album has been out 5 years.


----------



## delirium (Feb 15, 2007)

Damn board glitches..


----------



## Crowe (Feb 18, 2007)

Definitely not bad. 

*Current favorite album(s):*
_Soul Position - Things Go Better With RJ And Al _

*Current favorite song(s):*
_K'naan - In the Beginning_ - Definitely got a Bob Dylan feeling to this song.
_P.O.S - Lifetime...Kid Dynamite_


----------



## delirium (Feb 18, 2007)

Damn, where's Machine Gun Funk on that? Or Gimme The Loot? The What?

Lately, rockin to some *G Band Free* - _Backwards Crown_. Check 'em out.


----------



## cbent22 (Feb 19, 2007)

No doubt you Del have you checked the Biggie w Frank Sinatra im pretty sure its Frank Sinatra its called Blue eyes meets Bedstuy

yeah and Lately ive listenin to some Copywrite


----------



## delirium (Feb 19, 2007)

Your post count says 808. Now that's fuckin Hip Hop.

But no, I haven't heard it. Is it Biggie over just Piano? That'd be kinda nice to hear.


----------



## cbent22 (Feb 19, 2007)

I only gotta hear a couple tracks but they just blend Biggie with some Frank Sinatra beats and put Sinatra on some hooks but the tracks i heard was fire .
haha i didnt even notice my post count.


----------



## jdama (Feb 19, 2007)

Would be more than happy to chop a bunch of Biggie acapella's over piano instrumentals and send 'em to y'all, sounds dope cuz BIG had THE VOICE and all that. Thing is I got no acapella's....

Listening to Madlib's Mind Fusion vol 3....inspiring stuff (lots of tracks with rare loops from my favorite songs in there)...


----------



## cbent22 (Feb 19, 2007)

True yo Jdama i wouldnt mind hearin that


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Feb 19, 2007)

jdama said:


> Listening to Madlib's Mind Fusion vol 3....inspiring stuff (lots of tracks with rare loops from my favorite songs in there)...



Can you pass that album to me?

2for5 anyone?  I am listening to Broke Minds Think Alike and its now probably one of my favorite hip-hop albums with all the Cyne, DOOM and CunninLynguist albums.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 19, 2007)

Any one have the remix for Nas-The World Is Yours, the Qtip Version?


----------



## Gamabunta (Feb 19, 2007)

kyza - the experiance is awesome.

born loser is best tune ive heard in a whiiiile.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 20, 2007)

CNN is having a special about Hip Hop and it's negative influence on folks nowdays. It's Wendsday at 8 est,gonna throw popcorn at the screen everytime they mention an ill artist.


----------



## delirium (Feb 20, 2007)

Should be a good one. We should get a reminder for it too. Hopefully someone will remember.


----------



## competitionbros (Feb 20, 2007)

Delirium said:


> Should be a good one. We should get a reminder for it too. Hopefully someone will remember.






it should be like a "Date" pimp instead of a music one


----------



## cbent22 (Feb 20, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> *CNN is having a special about Hip Hop and it's negative influence on folks nowdays*. It's Wendsday at 8 est,gonna throw popcorn at the screen everytime they mention an ill artist.



why do people hate


----------



## LayZ (Feb 20, 2007)

Because hip hop is in the mainstream now, so it effects a lot of kids.  People like to blame influences today then actually take responsibility in raising their kids.  I just hope they mention payola and the record companies.  But they'll probably just end up blaming the artists.


----------



## Crowe (Feb 21, 2007)

If anyone/anything should be blamed it should be MTV. I saw a documentary on how much influence MTV got in music and teenagers and it was chocking. 

Downloaded Born Loser with Kyza and yea the beat was hot, not one of the hottest I've heard latest tbh but hot indeed.

Aceyalone & RJD2  <3
Soul Position <3 
RJD2 is God <3
RJD2 *Deadringer *<3


----------



## jdama (Feb 21, 2007)

Plus, CNN is, or at least works for, The Man.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 21, 2007)

MTV has turned into a horrible network concentrating on television instead of music. I think VH1 is become number one in my eyes.


----------



## Sid (Feb 21, 2007)

Junko Takeuchi - Seiyuu Database



> "Rapping is too easy for Pharoahe Monch. For proof, just count the 'i' sounds (long and short) in this short sample of lyrics from 'Let's Go', the newest track from the forthcoming _Desire_ that Monch has made available on his MySpace: 'I'm the pinnacle rhyme kid, and any line of mine is criminal minded. I blind 'em with original rhyme shit.' Rapped in his quick, effortless flow, it's even better."


That line, and the way he spits it remind me of old Eminem.

I like the track 'Push' on his MySpace.


----------



## cbent22 (Feb 21, 2007)

MTV is bullshit i hate with it with a passion almost as much as i hate BET


----------



## delirium (Feb 23, 2007)

I just wanted to say I own this thread for having the most posts (over 300).

Did anyone watch CNN Wednesday? I fell asleep right when I got home from class. I pulled two allnighters and just had to let myself go.


----------



## Itanji Kuraisu (Feb 23, 2007)

MTV is mindless garbage. It decreases the IQ any anyone fool enough to watch. I havent watched MTV since like 1999. Only thing I watch MTV is MTV Jamz, and even then it's sporadic.


And CNN could be worse, it could be Fox.


----------



## Crowe (Feb 23, 2007)

Sid said:


> Links =P
> 
> That line, and the way he spits it remind me of old Eminem.
> 
> I like the track 'Push' on his MySpace.


Oh, I think I posted about Desire in this thread, or it might've been in the "NP"-thread, but anyway I loved Monche's rhymes on it. My second favorite Pharoahe verse after the one in "Oh no!"


> Pharoahe Monch - Desire
> Y'all don't hear me, Y'all don't listen..
> Y'all jus want to shine, Y'all jus want to glisten..
> floss, knowing that the soul is still missing..
> ...



Kanye's "remix", which I personally wouldn't call a remix, had me lol'ing


> One thing i gotta call out boy
> Take a look at fall out boy
> Since they ain't black, when they get money they don't ball out boy
> They just buy tight jeans til they nuts hang all out boy
> ...



...and am I the only one loving the girl/s in "Perfect World" by Cage? D:


----------



## Gamabunta (Feb 23, 2007)

cage has banging beats. i must give more of his stuff a spin.


----------



## Dream Brother (Feb 23, 2007)

I like _Atmosphere_. Great lyrics.


----------



## Slug (Feb 23, 2007)

gosh, who could like atmosphere? slug has like no talent.


----------



## delirium (Feb 24, 2007)

Well.. there's this one Slug is pretty damn dope. But there's another Slug that.. well, let's just say there's major slurpage going on.


----------



## Slug (Feb 24, 2007)

hey del, how'd your paper go? get on aim, i got some ska for ya.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Feb 24, 2007)

I have a relatively small 2Pac/Tupac collection.  Could someone upload these albums by him for me?

_All Eyez On Me_, _Until The End_, _Better Dayz_ and _Resurrection_.


----------



## cbent22 (Feb 24, 2007)

Ill see what i can do Hokage Naruto


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Feb 24, 2007)

Cool.  Thanks!


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 24, 2007)

I wouldn't mind better dayz, check this out


----------



## delirium (Feb 25, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> I wouldn't mind better dayz, check this out



God damn that shit is hilarious. But on the serious bidness..

So cats on here should already know by now that I'm not the biggest 2pac fan. But ya'll should already know that dude still gets respect. But I just read an article where Bill Cosby attacked Tupac. And well... here, just read the article and you'll see what I'm talking about.



> More tough-love talk from CosbyHe joins Save Our Children forum
> By DAMON C. WILLIAMS
> 
> Comedian, author and native Philadelphian Bill Cosby posed a serious question yesterday to the audience at a Save Our Children forum in the auditorium of Community College of Philadelphia
> ...



Ore wa Okiayu Ryoutarou


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 25, 2007)

Cosby is really speaking from the heart and I'll see is nothing but the truth.


----------



## delirium (Feb 25, 2007)

He may be speaking from the heart, I won't even deny he makes decent points. But he should also know who he is talking about. 2pac also spoke from the heart and touched others in the process. Also, his music was never heavily laced with drug references (as far as I could tell). There are a number of rappers who could have easily made his point across with that could have been well recieved. But 2pac is a hero to a lot of people so all he's really gonna get is the cold shoulder.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 25, 2007)

I agree, he did went overboard on the whole 2pac thing.


----------



## cbent22 (Feb 25, 2007)

Delirium said:


> God damn that shit is hilarious. But on the serious bidness..
> 
> So cats on here should already know by now that I'm not the biggest 2pac fan. But ya'll should already know that dude still gets respect. But I just read an article where Bill Cosby attacked Tupac. And well... here, just read the article and you'll see what I'm talking about.
> 
> ...



Yeah Bill Cosby is speaking the truth but damn he is taking is shots a 2pac. But he is telling the truth


----------



## Undercovermc (Feb 25, 2007)

Hokage Naruto said:


> I have a relatively small 2Pac/Tupac collection.  Could someone upload these albums by him for me?



I'll send you the links via PM 

Holla if you need anymore.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks man.  But, you gotta remove those links tho.  Licensed music material is sent through PM's.

Rep for you and cbent.


----------



## Undercovermc (Feb 25, 2007)

Yeah, i just read the rules for the Music board. Thanks.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Feb 25, 2007)

I haven't been keeping up with music recently, so anybody know any good songs out right now?


----------



## Crowe (Feb 25, 2007)

Blackalicious - Sky is Falling
Not new but hot, actually the whole album is hot.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 25, 2007)

No love for *The Craft*, eh, peKkerwood?


----------



## Crowe (Feb 25, 2007)

Of course I have, _Side to Side_ is one of my favorite Blackalicious tracks and _Rhythm Stick _ is hot as hell but I personally like *Sky is falling* a tad more then *The Craft*.

Anyway, for those who pm'ed me about Thomaxbeats remix of Wishing by Masta Ace and Edo.G here:
*Link Removed*


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 25, 2007)

_Side to Side_ is one awesome track, but personally I prefer _Supreme People_. Though _World of Vibration_ is mighty fucking ace, too.



> Made my way through the crowd with the side to side
> Then I pushed up on the tush 'cause, uh, I ain't shy!
> Said, "Excuse me Miss, but I liked what I saw"
> When she spoke, I damn near dropped my jaw!
> ...


----------



## Crowe (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh, I was fairly sure that World of Vibration was on Sky is falling. It does have a "Sky is falling"-feeling too it though. 

Side to Side always makes me smile, freaking hilarious: 


> As soon as I walked in the DO'-woe-woe
> The rati-o was in favor of me, 'cause as far as I could see
> all the bitties on the FLO'-woe-woe
> was movin' in such a way in the heat, kinda made me wanna pee
> ...


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 25, 2007)

Gift of Gab's part in the track is quite the attention grabber, too. The mention of nekked hooters does that, I guess. XD


----------



## delirium (Feb 25, 2007)

> [Verse One]
> Up an early for the hope of a brand new day
> See a homie you ain't seen since back in the day
> Fresh haircut fitted wit a fat ass fade
> ...



_Make You Feel That Way_. Really does make you feel that way.


----------



## cbent22 (Feb 26, 2007)

Yeah i just went to a Roots concert last night and it was definitely the illest concery ive been to and i prolly wont be to one that good in a little while. They just shut the place down.


----------



## delirium (Feb 26, 2007)

cbent22 said:


> Yeah i just went to a Roots concert last night and it was definitely the illest concery ive been to and i prolly wont be to one that good in a little while. They just shut the place down.



You don't know how jealous I am. Did they do Esaywahman? I'd absolutely cream my pants if I saw that song live.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 27, 2007)

Does any one have any good albums uploaded?


----------



## delirium (Feb 27, 2007)

^^How about some Rock (Heltah Skelta) compilations (Da Best of Rock 1&2)?


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 27, 2007)

Nah, I don't listen to Rock.


----------



## delirium (Feb 27, 2007)

You don't listen to Helta Skelta? Boot Camp Click? It's Da Rockness Monstah dude. I like Sean Price a little better, but both dudes come wicked. I thought that'd be your flavor.

What about the new Redman mixtape? Live from the Bricks.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 27, 2007)

Is the Redman Mixtape any good?


----------



## delirium (Feb 27, 2007)

I don't even know. I just found a link to it.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 27, 2007)

Do you even have any albums uploaded?


----------



## delirium (Feb 27, 2007)

Hiphop links that I have that are alive are...

Mos Def - We Are Hip Hop (4 Discs)

Quasimoto Meets Himself

MF DOOM - Special Herbs Box Set

Digable Planets - Blowout Comb

Rodan - Theophany: The Book of Elavation

& The Redman Mixtape

G. Love & Special Sauce -s/t is still alive. But that's on some Hip Hop & Blues.


----------



## cbent22 (Feb 27, 2007)

Delirium said:


> You don't know how jealous I am. Did they do Esaywahman? I'd absolutely cream my pants if I saw that song live.



Lol nah they didnt perform that but they did perform some james brown songs and they had this part where they performed a whole bunch of different songs that were not theirs which was tight. But definitely an ill concert if you get a chance you should definitely go see them

Hey does anyone have
The Shining and Jaylib they can up for me.


----------



## delirium (Feb 27, 2007)

cbent22 said:


> Lol nah they didnt perform that but they did perform some james brown songs and they had this part where they performed a whole bunch of different songs that were not theirs which was tight. But definitely an ill concert if you get a chance you should definitely go see them
> 
> Hey does anyone have
> The Shining and Jaylib they can up for me.



Ah yes, they're known for covering songs in their shows. I'm pretty sure it was ill.

Do you mind waiting until I pimp those albums to the MD since I was going to do them sometime anyway? Or are we talking about life & death here?


----------



## ArtsaBang (Feb 28, 2007)

Delirium said:


> Hiphop links that I have that are alive are...
> 
> Mos Def - We Are Hip Hop (4 Discs)
> 
> ...



Some good music choice there my man


----------



## delirium (Feb 28, 2007)

So I'm guessing that isn't a request since it seems you've heard those albums. But..

Welcome to the MD. I'm resident Hip Hop enthusiast and pimp, Del. Hope you enjoy this place as much as some of us do. So, what kind of Hip Hop is getting rotation in your player right now?


----------



## Slug (Feb 28, 2007)

no del, your the resident bitch.. thats all...

also, thought anyone who enjoys good music would cream themselves over this....




			
				K'naan said:
			
		

> Folks, I honestly don't like sending these things, but a lot
> of people have sent me messages asking about the dates of the
> tour. I should've put it on the first bulletin but forgot... here it is though.
> 
> ...


----------



## delirium (Feb 28, 2007)

Alright asshole, it's on. We're taking this to the mother fuckin streets bioooootch.

Also, get your ass into the Rock The Bells thread. It looks like Perspective might be able to make it. And if he can make it from the mid west. Surely your lazy ass can make it from where you're at.


----------



## Niabingi (Feb 28, 2007)

I have nothing to really contribute I just wanted to repeat this


Slug said:


> no del, your the resident bitch.. thats all...



Cause it tickled me pink....


----------



## delirium (Feb 28, 2007)

Niabingi said:


> I have nothing to really contribute I just wanted to repeat this
> 
> 
> Cause it tickled me pink....



I try to be nice.. and this is what I get. 


:can


K'Naan isn't even booked for the San Fran Fillmore.


----------



## Niabingi (Feb 28, 2007)

Delirium said:


> I try to be nice.. and this is what I get.



C'mon now everybody knows that last guys finish last!



> K'Naan isn't even booked for the San Fran Fillmore.



K'naan went to my cousins school in october to conduct a workshop! I was most distressed when I found out about it firstly because it had already occurred and secondly cause my cousin didnt attend!... Still I got to see him a few days after that for free no less so I aint complaining too much...

Im thinking of sending out some UK hiphop just need to decide which artist/album I want to send. I know I will be pimping just Jack very soon but I also want to do something else more clearly hip hop and more english.


----------



## cbent22 (Feb 28, 2007)

Delirium said:


> Ah yes, they're known for covering songs in their shows. I'm pretty sure it was ill.
> 
> Do you mind waiting until I pimp those albums to the MD since I was going to do them sometime anyway? Or are we talking about life & death here?



Yeah The Roots did everything form Nas' Hip Hop is Dead to Justin Timberlake Sexy Back which sounds real good when a band plays it. it was like a meddly of just various artist.
But yeah take youre time im in no rush.Are you making a Dilla pimp thread or something like that because if you are mad props.

And im going most definitely check K'naan in Orlando


----------



## Slug (Feb 28, 2007)

yo, is there any really good female mc's? i cant really find any aside from psalm one and lauryn hill. whos that girl on "get out of my house" by the streets? (its on a grand dont come for free). also, nia.... do you have some dizzy? i'd be happy as a clam for some more brit stuff, i only have plan b and the streets


----------



## cbent22 (Feb 28, 2007)

Slug said:


> yo, is there any really good female mc's? i cant really find any aside from psalm one and lauryn hill. whos that girl on "get out of my house" by the streets? (its on a grand dont come for free). also, nia.... do you have some dizzy? i'd be happy as a clam for some more brit stuff, i only have plan b and the streets



I think the illest female emcee now is lady sovereign   lol just playing but Jean Grae is sick she can rip tracks good. she is signed to talibs new record label.


----------



## competitionbros (Feb 28, 2007)

cbent22 said:


> I think the illest female emcee now is lady sovereign   lol just playing but Jean Grae is sick she can rip tracks good. she is signed to talibs new record label.






Yea, Grae is nice, now-a-days alot of female rappers fell off, the old Eve and old Foxy Brown was nice, same with Missy: After _Miss E.....So Addictive_ she just got terrible


----------



## Undercovermc (Feb 28, 2007)

Slug said:


> yo, is there any really good female mc's? i cant really find any aside from psalm one and lauryn hill. whos that girl on "get out of my house" by the streets? (its on a grand dont come for free). also, nia.... do you have some dizzy? i'd be happy as a clam for some more brit stuff, i only have plan b and the streets


I sent you some UK albums, check PM.


----------



## delirium (Mar 1, 2007)

*Jean Grea* is definitely one of the illes right now, most def. There's also *Apani B* (Let Me Watch) who is SUPER underground. Impossible to find her shit, but real good stuff. *La Melodia* is nice. *Bahamadia*. *Medusa* (saw her live. As an opening act, she got an encore. Yeah). *Jazzyfatnastees* (how could you just not love a name like that for a group?), *Concious Daughters*, *Sunny D* from Canada. I think *Eternia* is from Canada too. *Keldamuzik* (Y'know I have to give Cali love), *3 Deep* (More Cali love), *Ladybug Mecca* (Digable Plantes), *Tenashus* (Sac-town bitch, what?), *Siren's Echo* (from Portland Slug, find her), *Macromantics*...

And I think I'll stop there. That should take up some time and get you that female emcee fix.


----------



## Slug (Mar 1, 2007)

get on aim bitch, time for the rape'age of your hdd.


----------



## delirium (Mar 1, 2007)

Anal right?


----------



## Niabingi (Mar 1, 2007)

Slug said:


> also, nia.... do you have some dizzy? i'd be happy as a clam for some more brit stuff, i only have plan b and the streets



Yeh I have both of dizee's album and I shall send you some Kano and Sway as well as they are on the same vibe as Dizee but just that bit better (especially Kano). I shall also rip and upload some of the albums I have on cd when I have done that I will just put a list here and then people can ask for the albums they want expect some Rodney P, Braintax, skinnyman, Wiley, Akira the Don, Klashnekoff, Chester P, Roots Manuva, Mark B, Black Twang, Jehst and Jack Flash.

In the meantime I shall pimp Just Jack to the whole MD because his album is awesome I compare him to the streets except me thinks he is much more musical and just better.


----------



## delirium (Mar 1, 2007)

Niabingi said:


> Yeh I have both of dizee's album and I shall send you some Kano and Sway as well as they are on the same vibe as Dizee but just that bit better (especially Kano). I shall also rip and upload some of the albums I have on cd when I have done that I will just put a list here and then people can ask for the albums they want expect some Rodney P, Braintax, skinnyman, Wiley, Akira the Don, *Klashnekoff*, Chester P, Roots Manuva, Mark B, Black Twang, *Jehst* and Jack Flash.
> 
> In the meantime I shall pimp Just Jack to the whole MD because his album is awesome I compare him to the streets except me thinks he is much more musical and just better.



....


----------



## Niabingi (Mar 1, 2007)

^You have heard of Jehst and Klashnekoff I take it del..?
It may take me a while to upload all the albums though cause I'm real lazy! I have already done Just Jack cause I plan to send it today but the rest will take a bit longer as I have to rip them and upload them which takes baaaaare effort! Twill get done though...


----------



## delirium (Mar 1, 2007)

Yeah, I have most of those you listed. Those were just my favorites. Just Jack I don't have though, so that should be good listens.


----------



## Niabingi (Mar 1, 2007)

Yup Just Jack really is a good listen its my current favourite album by a long way.. hopefully the year will throw up some other big contenders!

Is cool that you have heard of a good number of them artists I don't think I would listen to much British rap if I wasn't from here so its heavy when others make the effort. I personally don't like all of the ones I listed but I'm just trying to cover the bases on what is popular or more well known on the UKhh scene (although grime is truth). I also just realised that I missed Ty from that list which is kinda shameful as he is one of the ukhh artists that I really enjoy.


----------



## Gamabunta (Mar 1, 2007)

you missed Akala, Poisonous Poets & Terra Firma. Im seeing if i can get Jehst or Doc Brown to guest on a track for my new mixtape.

Ive been meaning to upload the akala album, but my pc keeps crashing.

Terra firmas new mixtape is just dopeness. oh and the company im working with (Hip-Hopkings) recently got a shoutout from klashy an scribblah.

video

POW!


----------



## Niabingi (Mar 1, 2007)

Gamabunta said:


> you missed Akala, Poisonous Poets & Terra Firma.
> 
> Ive been meaning to upload the akala album, but my pc keeps crashing.



I hate akala tooo much to put him on the list! There are artists who im not keen on but I still added them I couldn't even do that much when it comes to akala.

I did miss terra firma and poisonous poets though and neither by choice!    thanks for the reminder


----------



## Gamabunta (Mar 1, 2007)

Kyza an Doc brown are dopeness. I like 2 of akala's songs. on his album


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 1, 2007)

How about thick Scottish Rap? All Time High are your friends there.

Or Irish rap, with Creative Control.


----------



## Gamabunta (Mar 1, 2007)

if anyone mentions welsh rap a neg rep will be enforced.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 1, 2007)

Delirium said:


> Hiphop links that I have that are alive are...
> 
> Mos Def - We Are Hip Hop (4 Discs)
> 
> ...



Get me DOOM and Digable Planets plz. D:


----------



## Sid (Mar 1, 2007)

Gamabunta said:


> if anyone mentions welsh rap a neg rep will be enforced.



Goldie Lookin' Chain bruv!


I heard one of Just Jack's singles, but didn't like it much. I dunno, it just didn't feel _right_.

Kano, Skinnyman and Klashnekoff are ace though!


----------



## Niabingi (Mar 1, 2007)

Well his album covers many different bases and genres, I really like him and am confident 2007 will be his year. As I always say he is like the streets but just more musical and better!...

Skinnyman is one of the artists I put on th list to cover the bases but am not the biggest fan of. I don't think much of his lyrics. Klashnekoff and Kano are both very talented Kano edging out into his own league though simply because he flows effortlessly over any beat and represents a wide range of London sounds.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Mar 1, 2007)

Delirium said:


> Hiphop links that I have that are alive are...
> 
> Mos Def - We Are Hip Hop (4 Discs)
> 
> ...



Need these.  Thanks!


----------



## delirium (Mar 1, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> Get me DOOM and Digable Planets plz. D:





Hokage Naruto said:


> Need these.  Thanks!



Sent. 

Bump my Mos Def thread.


----------



## Gamabunta (Mar 2, 2007)

Niabingi said:


> Well his album covers many different bases and genres, I really like him and am confident 2007 will be his year. As I always say he is like the streets but just more musical and better!...
> 
> Skinnyman is one of the artists I put on th list to cover the bases but am not the biggest fan of. I don't think much of his lyrics. Klashnekoff and Kano are both very talented Kano edging out into his own league though simply because he flows effortlessly over any beat and represents a wide range of London sounds.



Do you know how much skinnyman charges for an appearence on a track?

£1000 FOR FUCKS SAKE!!

i know this for a fact. Kano has a dope flow an is a good lyricist. His beats do suffer at times though. Klash is the same but minus the bad beats. As recently the beats hes been ripping are just dooooooope.

Skinnyman for me is a hit an miss. But thats just me. If you want real dopeness check Kruwl aKa Isodope 

Jehst's last drop wasnt astounding.

Most slept on recognised emcee in UK? 

Kyza. Dude doesnt get enough recognition.


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 2, 2007)

Delirium said:


> Hiphop links that I have that are alive are...
> 
> Mos Def - We Are Hip Hop (4 Discs)
> 
> ...


:amazed I need that Quasimoto and MF Doom!


----------



## Crowe (Mar 2, 2007)

Daft Punk and RHCP avatar/signature? You my friend, is made of win.

Anyone else loving Classic with Rakim/Nas/KRS-1/Kanye/Premiere.

I especially like the intro


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Mar 2, 2007)

The beats, Rakim and NaS were amazing on that song.  I can't wait for Rakim's new album which I think is being released this year.  I have always liked Rakim and have no doubt his album is going to be great.

I also can't wait for Dilla's next album coming out March 20th, probably going to buy that and check out and buy the 'Dilla Changed My Life' t-shirt.  The Won't Do song/video are literally growing on me.


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 2, 2007)

Hardcore digging the G Free Band.

Another Delirium success


----------



## ParkingLot_PIMP (Mar 2, 2007)

That Classic song was sick. Digging KRS and Rakim lines.


----------



## delirium (Mar 2, 2007)

> :amazed  I need that Quasimoto and MF Doom!



Sent.



pek the villain said:


> Daft Punk and RHCP avatar/signature? You my friend, is made of win.
> 
> Anyone else loving Classic with Rakim/Nas/KRS-1/Kanye/Premiere.
> 
> I especially like the intro



Brought a tear to my eye. Gone are the days of good Hiphop videos.



Hokage Naruto said:


> The beats, Rakim and NaS were amazing on that song.  I can't wait for Rakim's new album which I think is being released this year.  I have always liked Rakim and have no doubt his album is going to be great.
> 
> I also can't wait for *Dilla's next album coming out March 20th*, probably going to buy that and check out and buy the 'Dilla Changed My Life' t-shirt.  The Won't Do song/video are literally growing on me.



Note the date people.. and expect a pimp. 



Catatonik said:


> Hardcore digging the G Free Band.
> 
> Another Delirium success



Again.. expect a pimp with this band. Although.. there are still some lines.. Past Dilla works, some Raggae, Naked City, Lootpack, etc... Just can't bombard the MD though.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Mar 2, 2007)

So what's the deal here? No links posted in the thread, only PM's?


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Mar 2, 2007)

Delirium said:


> Sent.Note the date people.. and expect a pimp.



I am buying that album and the rest of his collection. I might try and buy some of his records in vinyl format if its possible.  I can't considered myself a J Dilla worshiper if I pirate his albums. XD


----------



## delirium (Mar 2, 2007)

Hokage Naruto said:


> I am buying that album and the rest of his collection. I might try and buy some of his records in vinyl format if its possible.  I can't considered myself a J Dilla worshiper if I pirate his albums. XD



Oh I'm buying it.. then I'm rippin it.. then I'm pimpin it.

I actually already have Ruff Draft. the original version that's only two tracks. This time it'll have all the tracks seperated and have extras and intrumentals and stuff. But it's good stuff for sure. Again.. expect a pimp just for the sake of me dedicating a thread to the late great.


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 2, 2007)

This may come a surprise, but I am not familiar with Dilla


----------



## delirium (Mar 2, 2007)

Oh.. well.. he's only the greates Hip Hop producer of all time. Nothing big..


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 2, 2007)

Well then, why do you not educate the masses (mself included)


----------



## jdama (Mar 2, 2007)

Easily one of the greatest, anyway. James Yancey aka J-Dilla or Jay Dee was a producer for he native tongues movement (notably with De l a Soul and A Tribe Called Quest) and Slum Village; he collaborated will all sorts of major and exemplary underground artists later on and has released instrumental and solo albums to critical acclaim. An incredibly innovative, influential, and soulful musician. And pretty ill on the mic too. Hip hop and the rest of the world lost him last year RIP.


----------



## Slug (Mar 2, 2007)

bout time i brought the intelligent back to this thread

YayaxHikari Kiss!

best rap ever


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 2, 2007)

Slug said:


> bout time i brought the intelligent back to this thread
> 
> YayaxHikari Kiss!
> 
> best rap ever



:rofl 

Classic


Is anyone good at getting instrumentals? I'm looking for some cage instrumentals and all I can find are the ones from hellz winter.


----------



## competitionbros (Mar 3, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> :rofl
> 
> Classic
> 
> ...






i'm good at looping beats, that's the best way i can get instrumentals


----------



## Gamabunta (Mar 3, 2007)

^^ same

i looped most of the beats for my first mixtape. an 1 tune i actually made a beat out of a completely different song. it came out fuckin dope.


----------



## jdama (Mar 3, 2007)

Off topic, shameless plug: Holla if you got wreck and want some beats.


----------



## Gamabunta (Mar 3, 2007)

wreck? whats wreck?


... what kind of beats are we talking.


----------



## jdama (Mar 3, 2007)

Wreck, as in skillz. Beats, as in mine, as in pretty underground.


----------



## Slug (Mar 4, 2007)

something i thought you guys would enjoy.

Click me!

takes some skill to do this i believe.


----------



## Crowe (Mar 4, 2007)

oh my god                                  !


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 4, 2007)

Who considers themselves as backpackers?


----------



## delirium (Mar 4, 2007)

Tell me what a backpacker is.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 4, 2007)

Then I guess you're not a backpacker.


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 4, 2007)

Delirium said:


> Tell me what a backpacker is.



Backpackers are heads who only listen to the most underground stuff and pretty much hates everything that has some level of fame. Imagine someone who only listens to people who make Sage Francis look like Elvis Presly in terms of fame.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 4, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> Backpackers are heads who only listen to the most underground stuff and pretty much hates everything that has some level of fame. Imagine someone who only listens to people who make Sage Francis look like Elvis Presly in terms of fame.



You hit it right in the head. There has to be a lot in your local city, I know there's a few out here in NY.


----------



## delirium (Mar 4, 2007)

I asked because I wanted to make sure we're talking about the same term. I've always thought of backpackers how you guys described them. But then I read this..



> A Backpacker has NOTHING to do with an over obsessive love for the Hip-Hop label Definitive Jux nor are they in any way associated with Hipsters. A Backpacker is just a person who think Rap and Hip-Hop are two different genres. Thinking Rap is about self indulgent wanna be gangstas with a need to show of their shopping list and contribute nothing to the music industry but their idiotic "thug life" ideals. They put all forms of support into Hip-Hop and just love good music in general.
> 
> They also love all/participate in all/most sub-cultures of Hip-Hop including the main five elements: Emceeing, DeeJaying (Turntabilism), Graffiti, B-Boying (Breakdancing), and Beatboxing.
> 
> ...



And people actually go by that definition. Couldn't call myself a backpacker. But I do love local music. Whether it's local to here or there.


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 4, 2007)

I guess the definition I gave would be  the "backpacker geek/^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)/herb".


----------



## jdama (Mar 4, 2007)

That flutist is amazing, but just for the sake of haterism, he didn't hum no bassline. Classic backpacker statement. Just playin. Labeling people sucks.


----------



## Slug (Mar 4, 2007)

who gives a shit what is and what isnt a backpacker. why try labeling yourself? if music makes you happy, and your willing to spread that joy, i think it doesnt matter what your labeled as in the music world.


i know, classic backpacker statement huh?


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (Mar 4, 2007)

The flute-beatbox was class!



Delirium said:


> Digable Planets - Blowout Comb
> 
> Rodan - Theophany: The Book of Elavation



If you've still got these up, pass 'em my way sugar.


----------



## delirium (Mar 4, 2007)

Sent. 

You might want to download the Rodan ASAP since the DOOM and Quas just died and I uploaded them around the same time. So I don't know for how much longer it'll still be alive.


----------



## jdama (Mar 4, 2007)

Yo Rodan for me please as well...... so rare, so dope.


----------



## delirium (Mar 4, 2007)

Sent.

True though. Damn rare. I need to get me some Megalon too. I keep forgetting to download Penny for Your Thoughts and whatever the hell he's touched.


----------



## cbent22 (Mar 5, 2007)

Hey Im upping Consequences new album *Don't Quit You're Day Job *PM me if you want it and ill get it to you when its finished.


----------



## Undercovermc (Mar 5, 2007)

PM me if you want: 
*Notorious B.I.G. - Greatest Hits [2007]* 
and/or 
*The Game & NaS - Q.B. 2 Compton: Like No Other [2002]*

Also got the new Lloyd and Rich Boy albums.


----------



## moezee (Mar 5, 2007)

alot of people are starting to hate nas and jay z. but now i like them more than ever you can hear how mush thay matured in there last album thay sound great


----------



## Slug (Mar 6, 2007)

moezee said:


> alot of people are starting to hate nas and jay z. but now i like them more than ever you can hear how mush thay matured in there last album thay sound great



i've always liked nas, i see no real reason why anyone shouldnt like him. gay-z on the other hand.... was only decent on the grey album. nas to me has always been mature and has had awesome lyrics...


----------



## cbent22 (Mar 6, 2007)

Slug said:


> i've always liked nas, i see no real reason why anyone shouldnt like him. gay-z on the other hand.... was only decent on the grey album. nas to me has always been mature and has had awesome lyrics...



Yea i like Nas better but the way i see it Jay-z did more for the game than Nas did but lyrically Nas shits on Jay bar for bar bc i thought Jay was a sick lyrcist once then i found out he just used everyone elses rhymes 

but i still got respect for him because he comes out with good music


----------



## jdama (Mar 6, 2007)

Jigga is eternally absolved of even R. Kelly collabs (on the eve of the latter's  urinary special interests) by virtue of "D'Evils".


----------



## competitionbros (Mar 7, 2007)

smh, does anyone want Lloyd's new album or Rich Boys, i'd rather not have either one of those be my first pimp of the year


----------



## delirium (Mar 7, 2007)

You should just do what you set out to do before.. wait for either Papoose or Kweli.


----------



## competitionbros (Mar 7, 2007)

Delirium said:


> You should just do what you set out to do before.. wait for either Papoose or Kweli.





yea that's what i'm doing but in the meantime other albums are coming out left and right so best to see if anyone wants em instead of just lettin them sit there


----------



## Gamabunta (Mar 7, 2007)

backpackers/ratcatchers/hatstackers who gives a flying fuck. good music is good music. if people are ignorant to close their ears to it, its their loss.


----------



## cbent22 (Mar 8, 2007)

I dont know if this has been posted in here yet but i just saw it and i felt that i needed to share it with the world. Bc this is one of the reasons i love hip hop so damn much. 

check it out its Dj Shadow,Cut Chemist,and Dj Numark killing it on MPCs its amazing.

Pushing Buttons


----------



## delirium (Mar 8, 2007)

Hey cbent.. which Dilla albums did you want pimped again? I'll have them up this weekend.

Dope vid BTW.


----------



## Gamabunta (Mar 8, 2007)

GUYS!

ive heard sage francis' album has 8 amazing songs and 8 alright ones. Anyone got the latest album an feel like sharing?

For me sage has become a bit of a hit or miss. Some songs = dope. Others = egh.


----------



## Sid (Mar 8, 2007)

Can anyone hook me up with more Aesop Rock? It appears I only have _Labor Days_


----------



## cbent22 (Mar 8, 2007)

Delirium said:


> Hey cbent.. which Dilla albums did you want pimped again? I'll have them up this weekend.
> 
> Dope vid BTW.



Yeah i wanted JayLib and the Shining.much respect on the up.
And has anyone heard RJD2's new album because i havent been able to find it anywhere.


----------



## Undercovermc (Mar 9, 2007)

Gamabunta said:


> GUYS!
> 
> ive heard sage francis' album has 8 amazing songs and 8 alright ones. Anyone got the latest album an feel like sharing?
> 
> For me sage has become a bit of a hit or miss. Some songs = dope. Others = egh.


Sent. Enjoy!


----------



## Gamabunta (Mar 9, 2007)

Thanks man, i will dl wen i get back to uni.

Could people also pimp me the Aesop rock (ive only heard 1 of his songs) and that Jdilla as well.

I promise with more time this upcoming week i will finally pimp those fucking UK hip-hop albums i promised.


----------



## Crowe (Mar 9, 2007)

Are we talking about Sage's _Human the Death Dance_ ? If you got it please send it my way too.

I'm with ya on Sage, Gama. I love some of his tracks but I hate others. The road tested (Live) album was very hot though easily better then the studio tracks. Sea Lion Extended and Inherited Scars on the live album is imo the best songs he has made. The Emperors New Clothing got a very nice instrumental.


----------



## Gamabunta (Mar 9, 2007)

I love climb trees and cracked pipes as well. Such great songs. Sea Lion is def 1 of my favourite hip-hop songs period. I quite like Crumble even though it served as mostly an interlude. Im planning to sample the piano at the beggining and make that into a beat.


----------



## Gamabunta (Mar 9, 2007)

Lol, undercovermc, i appreciate the effort, but i was talking about the new sage album. Ive got these 2 already.

I will see if i can get off my friends as they have already heard it. But from what they say its supposed to be best thing he has put out so far.


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 9, 2007)

Does anyone have any experience with Sony Acid?


----------



## Gamabunta (Mar 9, 2007)

As in Acid Pro? what version, 5 or 6?


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 9, 2007)

Acid Pro Version 6    .


----------



## Crowe (Mar 9, 2007)

Nice tits... :I


----------



## Undercovermc (Mar 9, 2007)

pek the villain said:


> Are we talking about *Sage's Human the Death Dance ? If you got it please send it my way too.*
> 
> I'm with ya on Sage, Gama. I love some of his tracks but I hate others. The road tested (Live) album was very hot though easily better then the studio tracks. Sea Lion Extended and Inherited Scars on the live album is imo the best songs he has made. The Emperors New Clothing got a very nice instrumental.


Sent. Do you want _A Healthy Distrust_ and/or _Personal Journals_ by Sage Francis as well?



Gamabunta said:


> Lol, undercovermc, i appreciate the effort, but i was talking about *the new sage album*. Ive got these 2 already.
> 
> I will see if i can get off my friends as they have already heard it. But from what they say its supposed to be best thing he has put out so far.


My bad lol, i sent the correct one this time.


----------



## Gamabunta (Mar 9, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> Acid Pro Version 6    .



how can i help?

(i will try to respond after i eat and watch Diagnosis Murder)


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 9, 2007)

pek the villain said:


> Nice tits... :I



I THOUGHT YOU DIDN'T LIKE HOOTERS PEK

Niabs is uppin' me some Digable Planets. :3


----------



## Crowe (Mar 9, 2007)

Wha? I love hooters. Though you'll have to spoiler tag that signature mystic.


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 9, 2007)

Del, it is time for you to do an Aesop Rock mega-pimp.

He is awesome.


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 9, 2007)

If you want Aesop Rock I'm your man.


----------



## Slug (Mar 9, 2007)

Link removed - another flute beat box, more beatbox than flute though... but still takes skill

Link removed - fucking harmonica beat box, not soo sure how i feel about this....

Link removed - same guy as last vid, just more blues in this one...

Link removed - its offical, i love harmonica beat box


----------



## Crowe (Mar 10, 2007)

Awesome links man. ^^

Sage Francis new album was a typical Sage album, some great tracks, some sucky tracks :/


----------



## little nin (Mar 11, 2007)

gama, u might wanna download that album i put up last page or so


----------



## cbent22 (Mar 12, 2007)

i asked a couple a pages a go but ino one asnwered so im asking again but umm did anyone here the new RJD2 cd


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 12, 2007)

Has anyone else given this record a spin yet?


----------



## Crowe (Mar 12, 2007)

About RJD2:





pek the villain said:


> Got RJD2 when it was released but just gave it a spin. Let's say I'm looking forward to the instrumental version of the trackS.
> 
> Murs Beat was the only track that had the old RJD2 feeling tbh and I love it, my favorite track from the album. If he could still produce tracks like this using his old style I would want him to go back to it. Don't get me wrong, I like this album and I like his new style but it doesn't come close to his old style imo.



mystic: Send it my way if you got it up'd.


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 12, 2007)

pek the villain;7367607

mystic: Send it my way if you got it up'd.[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Sent. It's a really good album. Procuction is great,and lyrics are on point.


----------



## cbent22 (Mar 12, 2007)

Yeah mystic can send it my way to


----------



## jkingler (Mar 12, 2007)

@peK: I feel pretty much the exact same way about the new RJD2. :/

/spinning The Shining reminds me of the badass polished grittiness that was present in early D2 that so appealed to me; The Shining rocks


----------



## jdama (Mar 13, 2007)

Please send RJ to me as well, bossman.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Mar 13, 2007)

I'll take that too if you've got it handy, mt. Thanks.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 13, 2007)

I look forward to the delivery of my requested albums, Mike. It should be fantastic for both of our collections.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Mar 13, 2007)

Yeah, I didn't have any SoS or Chino on my hd, so I'll have even more new shit to spin once my speaker gets right >_<

Bet I hit 50 new albums before I get the chance to start spinning again =/

Hell, maybe a lot more, since I'm looking at some things on my own too.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 13, 2007)

You probably will. I'd bet money on it, if I were inclined to bet money on anything. 

/spinning Warsaw Pack - recommends


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 13, 2007)

Jkingler is right, WarsawpacK somes HIGHLY recommended.


----------



## Slug (Mar 13, 2007)

after this weekend, lucidream is one of my favorite bands almost ever. thank you cata


----------



## cbent22 (Mar 13, 2007)

Did someone in here want The Third Hand instrumental cd bc im upping now and i could of swore someone wanted it

yeah im also upping the new Devin the Dude album Waiting to Inhale


----------



## competitionbros (Mar 13, 2007)

anyone want Young Buck- Buck Tha World (only the clean version has leaked)


again, waiting for Papoose or Talibs album to do an actual pimp, maybe even Saigon


----------



## Undercovermc (Mar 13, 2007)

I've got _J. Dilla - Rough Draft_, if you didn't get the pimp, let me know and i'll send you the link. 

EDIT: It's only Disc 1. Disc 2 contains the 10 instrumentals, which I'll send to everyone when i can.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks for the Dilla, Ucmc.


----------



## ParkingLot_PIMP (Mar 13, 2007)

Niiiice Undercovermc.

Thanks bro.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Mar 13, 2007)

I've already spun warsawpack for a while, of course. Both of the albums, and of course it's love. You can't possibly know me and not know that I'd love the hell out of it xD Of course, you didn't know I had it yet, since I was still looking for it like a month ago.

Also, you were right, I'm past 50 albums behind already =/


----------



## cbent22 (Mar 13, 2007)

Yeah thanks for the J dilla Umc now i just got to get it on vynl and im set


----------



## delirium (Mar 13, 2007)

I've had this for many moons already. But I wanted to do the pimp when it was officially re relesed. You stole my pimp! I'm resident DIlla fanboy. BASTARD!


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 13, 2007)

Hey guys....
I posted this on the Music Pimp request for some old skool hip hop... but most of them are rockers...
so Ill drop my requests here too, just in case!

Well.....
any songs from:

BDP (Boogie Down Productions)
EPMD
Group Home
Stetsasonic
HiJack
World Class Wreckin' Cru
C.I.A.


----------



## Undercovermc (Mar 13, 2007)

Delirium said:


> I've had this for many moons already. But I wanted to do the pimp when it was officially re relesed. You stole my pimp! I'm resident DIlla fanboy. BASTARD!


Had to get it to the people ASAP.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Mar 13, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> Has anyone else given this record a spin yet?


 
Mind tossing that my way, anyone?


----------



## Crowe (Mar 13, 2007)

^ That shit is hot as hell.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 13, 2007)

Is that so?

/wheedles


----------



## Ippy (Mar 14, 2007)

A guy I used to work with let me borrow a demo of some group a while back(like a couple of years ago).  At the time, they were in Philly, but after checking out their Myspace today for a grand total of 5 seconds, apparently they live in Florida now.

Edited for possible copyright. Ask and ye shall recieve. 

Track 12 is my fave.


----------



## delirium (Mar 14, 2007)

I'm wondering, are the demos copyrighted?

If they are, they'll have to be edited out.


----------



## Ippy (Mar 14, 2007)

I don't have a clue.


----------



## delirium (Mar 14, 2007)

Well.. do you mind, just to be on the safe side, we edit it out? I have the link saved and if anyone wants to hear some new Hip Hop it could simply be PMed to them.


----------



## Ippy (Mar 14, 2007)

Kay,   deal.


----------



## delirium (Mar 14, 2007)

Cool. Thanks a lot.

I think what I'll do actually is just send the link to everyone that's posted in the last 2 pages. Those who download will download.

Do you know the name of this group?


----------



## Ippy (Mar 14, 2007)

That'll work.  

_Theme Muzik_


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 14, 2007)

Sent out Christopher to everyone who was interested. Anyone else want a listen?


----------



## Ippy (Mar 14, 2007)

I am...



...and goddamn man.  Do you answer PMs?  I was asking you for the name of the girl in your sig... like 3 days ago.


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 15, 2007)

Haterade said:


> I am...
> 
> 
> 
> ...and goddamn man.  Do you answer PMs?  I was asking you for the name of the girl in your sig... like 3 days ago.



Oh I don't know the girls name. Just saw her as I was googling around for images for a report(breast cancer) Saw her and my jaw dropped.


----------



## Ippy (Mar 15, 2007)

Damn that sucks.   The titties on that one.....

On another note, thanks for the downloads.


----------



## Slug (Mar 15, 2007)

who'd be interested in helping me out with a ungodly large pimp? regular prefered, but open to most users


----------



## jkingler (Mar 15, 2007)

What would we be pimping?


----------



## Slug (Mar 15, 2007)

every atmosphere album i have


----------



## jkingler (Mar 15, 2007)

I haven't heard many albums, to be honest. I think I've only heard God Loves Ugly, actually. So I would help you UL/DL if you need backup links, if needed, but I am not sure what else I could do that would be of much help. What sort of help do you need, if I may ask?


----------



## Slug (Mar 15, 2007)

well, i have a little over 20 of their albums, so writeups and uploads would be helpful. not a write up on every album, but general writeups for some would be most helpful, i suck at writeups


----------



## Crowe (Mar 15, 2007)

Honestly. I'd suggest you just pimp one album first, your favorite album so that people will have time to listen through it. I personally dislike multiple album pimps when I don't know the artist and I rarely download those tbh.


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 15, 2007)

Coming May 2007
Featuring: Poet Laurette Infinite  *1000* Bars.


----------



## Crowe (Mar 15, 2007)

Awesome cover D:


----------



## delirium (Mar 15, 2007)

I hope this is actually good. As lyrical as he is, his music isn't all that enjoyable.


----------



## cbent22 (Mar 15, 2007)

damn another canibus album i hope this is good


Hey does anyone here use Reasons 3.0 cause i nedd to know hook up a MPC to the computer and use it or if need a keyboard


----------



## jdama (Mar 16, 2007)

Which mpc? It shouldn't be so tough with the later models that have a USB connection (I think). I have the 2000XL, and I never even bothered trying....


----------



## Gamabunta (Mar 16, 2007)

i reviewed bus' last album. an it was lacking. an im a huge uber bus fan.


----------



## cbent22 (Mar 16, 2007)

jdama said:


> Which mpc? It shouldn't be so tough with the later models that have a USB connection (I think). I have the 2000XL, and I never even bothered trying....



yeah i was just wondering bc i am going to buy an MPC pretty soon so i was just wondering if i can use it with Reasons


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 17, 2007)

Gamabunta said:


> i reviewed bus' last album. an it was lacking. an im a huge uber bus fan.



"Poet Laurette Infinite. 1000 Bars. the Greatest Rhyme of All Time.


RZA interview
Kouchuu Ouja Mushiking Super Battle Movie: Yami no Kaizou Kouchuu


----------



## ParkingLot_PIMP (Mar 18, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> RZA interview
> Kouchuu Ouja Mushiking Super Battle Movie: Yami no Kaizou Kouchuu




The beat that was playing when it showed "MPC-STYLE PRODUCTION" was sick. any one know if thats in any song.


----------



## delirium (Mar 18, 2007)

ParkingLot_PIMP said:


> The beat that was playing when it showed "MPC-STYLE PRODUCTION" was sick. any one know if thats in any song.



Hell yeah it was. The vocal that was sampled had a sound distinctly it's own. Rza's the man.

I've been listening to this band from Australia called True Live. Anyone heard of them? Diggin their shit, for reals.


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 19, 2007)

I think the beat that was playing was from the Afro Samurai OST,I'll dig it out and see if it was.


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (Mar 19, 2007)

ParkingLot_PIMP said:


> The beat that was playing when it showed "MPC-STYLE PRODUCTION" was sick. *any one know if thats in any song.*



It's from *RZA - Fury In My Eyes/Revenge (Feat. Thea)*, from the Afro Samurai OST.

It's in your pm box mate. 

Now here's the favour. If anyone else wants it, send the link their way as I'm immensely busy.

Thanks and enjoy.


----------



## ParkingLot_PIMP (Mar 19, 2007)

Jedi Mind Tricks said:


> It's from *RZA - Fury In My Eyes/Revenge (Feat. Thea)*, from the Afro Samurai OST.
> 
> It's in your pm box mate.
> 
> ...



you are god.

and so is JMT.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 19, 2007)

@Slug: I'm with peK. One album at a time. 

@Del: True Live? Good enough to pimp?

@That RZA track: fwd, plz.


----------



## delirium (Mar 20, 2007)

jkingler said:


> @Del: True Live? Good enough to pimp?



There's a series I wanna do of Hip Hop bands. *G Band Free, The Blend, Abstract Giants etc..* And *True Live* is part of the list I wanna use.

First there's Jazz/Hiphop with Roots, ATCQ, Digable.. then I brought G Love with that Blues/Hiphop.. True Live is Classical/Hiphop. It's more straight laced Hiphop but they are an orchestral band using a cello, violin & double bass. Then they use a keyboard that adds an electronic element in there every now and then.

The Blend is Hip Hop/Punk. Again.. more Hiphop with some Punk influence, but still great. And The G Band Free comes in the same vein as WarsawpacK. Ask Cata about it. He loved it when I passed to him a few weeks ago.

The Reader's Digest version? Well worth pimping.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 20, 2007)

You'd best get on that series. I've never heard any tracks by them and I've barely heard of those acts, to be honest, so if they're as awesome as you say, they might rekindle my hip-hop pimping flame and maybe inspire me to get back to MY series.


----------



## cbent22 (Mar 20, 2007)

Delirium said:


> There's a series I wanna do of Hip Hop bands. *G Band Free, The Blend, Abstract Giants etc..* And *True Live* is part of the list I wanna use.
> 
> First there's Jazz/Hiphop with Roots, ATCQ, Digable.. then I brought G Love with that Blues/Hiphop.. True Live is Classical/Hiphop. It's more straight laced Hiphop but they are an orchestral band using a cello, violin & double bass. Then they use a keyboard that adds an electronic element in there every now and then.
> 
> ...



Ite im always down with new bands to listen.


----------



## Crowe (Mar 20, 2007)

EL-P - I'll Sleep When You're Dead <3


----------



## ParkingLot_PIMP (Mar 20, 2007)

jkingler said:


> @That RZA track: fwd, plz.



Sent 

anyone heard of Passenger?


----------



## jdama (Mar 20, 2007)

I'm fiending for the new El-P......


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 21, 2007)

Poet Laurette Infinite Information

It will be 5 200 bar verses all spit at the same time spread throughout 5 different channels.

It will be put on PoetLauretteInfinity.com as C day approches,you'll be able to listen to each channel individually.


If anyone wants the new EL-P album I have the advance copy. Voice tags pop up like once a song for about 3 seconds though.


----------



## BlueCheese (Mar 22, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone had any idea what all the songs Nujabes remixed are on Ristorante Nujabes? They are all remixes right? I played one on the radio yesterday (the one with the lady going aishi ai na repeatedly) and couldn't give the track name so I was hoping some one might know.


----------



## cbent22 (Mar 23, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> Poet Laurette Infinite Information
> 
> It will be 5 200 bar verses all spit at the same time spread throughout 5 different channels.
> 
> ...



Hey mystic you wanna send tha El- P my way if you dont mind


----------



## Rickumentary_ (Mar 23, 2007)

Didnt really read the rest of the topic.

But yeah its good to see (finally) Gym Class Heroes & K-Os are gettin some radio play (at least in australia)


----------



## ParkingLot_PIMP (Mar 23, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> Poet Laurette Infinite Information
> 
> It will be 5 200 bar verses all spit at the same time spread throughout 5 different channels.
> 
> ...



Mind if i get that copy too? albums gonna be sick.


----------



## cbent22 (Mar 24, 2007)

I just fiinished watching Infamy its a movie on Graffiti in America 

if you havent seen it you should defintely check it out its mad tight especially if you like graffiti


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 24, 2007)

All you hip hop heads check out  and The Impossible Quiz for the latest news if you haven't.


----------



## delirium (Mar 24, 2007)

cbent22 said:


> I just fiinished watching Infamy its a movie on Graffiti in America
> 
> if you havent seen it you should defintely check it out its mad tight especially if you like graffiti



Why don't you rip it up?


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 24, 2007)

> Backpacker Hip-Hop Zipped Up?
> Paine
> 
> 
> ...



For you all back packers.


----------



## Slug (Mar 24, 2007)

man, thats some gnarly stuff. its a real trip looking back at what you used to listen to and what you USED to hold dear to yourself, and hopefully, seeing how much you have grown since that.


----------



## jdama (Mar 24, 2007)

I think hip hop is the new jazz; we should all get over what that whatever has content gets marginalized by a market which thrives on lowering the bar to produce itself indefinitely.

Jazz is still doing well, and Charlie Parker never sold a million records in his heyday. Its influence is everywhere, though, just like hip hop's is.


----------



## Yosha (Mar 25, 2007)

Some of you heard.
April 10, 2007


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 25, 2007)

allhiphop.com is tight...
cheers man


----------



## delirium (Mar 25, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> For you all back packers.



First of all... FUCK YEAH EDAN IS NICE WITH HIS. God damn I wish this cat would get some love. Dude is just hella funny and hella dope on the mic.

Second.. How the fuck is this cat gonna hate on the internet for the current state of Hip Hop overall? If anything.. the internet is what kept the underground alive. MySpace and Napster (& all other varients afterwards). That's the shit that has kept their names floating around. I've found some obscure artists I probably never would have heard of without the internet. Hip Hop artists from around the world even. I say this all the time.. but imagine if Slick Rick or Rakim had the internet when they came out. Instantly everyone around the world could watch Children's Story or Microphone Fiend on YouTube or some shit. The internet is a godsend for good Hip Hop. I don't know what ths cat is on.

Granted.. I am a little idealistic and believe that as long as there's some dope Hip Hop being put out regardless of the trash that's put out along with it, Hip Hop is good. There's still no denying that it's in a fucked up sitation. But I think we don't move in a linear progression. It's more cyclical. We go from Summer to Fall.. Winter to Spring and back to Summer again. And so it's in the nature of things to fluctuate like a pendulum from one side to the other. We go from good.. to bad to good. It's almost like a necessary evil. I mean, how much Hip Hop has been created BECAUSE artists are not feeling the current trend? And so it's caused them to rise and make even doper music, more innovative and original then what's come before. Stepping it up just  alittle bit further.

Again.. Hip Hop is good to me. We're not always going to be in a "golden age". And as long as someone is out there layin down some dope tracks, somone out there is going to be checkin.



Shisui said:


> Some of you heard.
> April 10, 2007



We can only hope.


----------



## competitionbros (Mar 25, 2007)

Shisui said:


> Some of you heard.
> April 10, 2007





and i will be pimping it when it leaks


----------



## Yosha (Mar 25, 2007)

competitionbros said:


> and i will be pimping it when it leaks



I would help.

Anybody have leaked tracks from *Mike Jones - American Dream*. Get at my pm box.


----------



## competitionbros (Mar 25, 2007)

Shisui said:


> I would help.
> 
> Anybody have leaked tracks from *Mike Jones - American Dream*. Get at my pm box.





lol, Mike Jones so terrible but i'll see what i got


----------



## Yosha (Mar 25, 2007)

It is good to get fucked up to and just rollin.


----------



## competitionbros (Mar 25, 2007)

naw, only thing i see from Mike Jones album is "Mr. Jones"


----------



## Slug (Mar 25, 2007)

mike who?  :lol


@ del- i know what you mean. without the internet, glue, ecid, mac lethal, or even sol.illaquists of sound woundnt be in my ipod. not to mention sir. j wellington


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Mar 25, 2007)

> Second.. How the fuck is this cat gonna hate on the internet for the current state of Hip Hop overall? If anything.. the internet is what kept the underground alive. MySpace and Napster (& all other varients afterwards). That's the shit that has kept their names floating around. I've found some obscure artists I probably never would have heard of without the internet. Hip Hop artists from around the world even. I say this all the time.. but imagine if Slick Rick or Rakim had the internet when they came out. Instantly everyone around the world could watch Children's Story or Microphone Fiend on YouTube or some shit. The internet is a godsend for good Hip Hop. I don't know what ths cat is on.


 
You know, I almost made this exact same post. My initial reaction to the article was verbatim - "What the fuck is he on?"

I wouldn't know a crawling shit about hip-hop compared to what I do today if it weren't for the interwebs. And I wouldn't be able to spread their names as far and wide as I could, both in real time and on the interweb if I didn't know them, so I say dude has got his shit skewed.



> Granted.. I am a little idealistic and believe that as long as there's some dope Hip Hop being put out regardless of the trash that's put out along with it, Hip Hop is good. There's still no denying that it's in a fucked up sitation. But I think we don't move in a linear progression. It's more cyclical. We go from Summer to Fall.. Winter to Spring and back to Summer again. And so it's in the nature of things to fluctuate like a pendulum from one side to the other. We go from good.. to bad to good. It's almost like a necessary evil. I mean, how much Hip Hop has been created BECAUSE artists are not feeling the current trend? And so it's caused them to rise and make even doper music, more innovative and original then what's come before. Stepping it up just alittle bit further.


 
I feel the same way. I think the writer has his perspective on backwards if he honestly thinks that _only_ hip-hop is dead in the mainstream, and as if the masses of the public weren't going to stake it through the heart with a fucking stupidstick regardless. You know what happened to hip-hop? Same shit that happened to every genre on earth that became massively popular on a national scale, or more, over a relatively short period of time...exactly that. It inevitably inundated the stupid millions; and they inundated it right the fuck back. The internet's hardly making the popular shit more popular; if anything, it's letting the unheard compete evenly for the minds of those that will, at least, listen. 

Seasons is a good cunninglynguists track :3 I stopped reading in the middle of your post and turned it on xD


----------



## Spike (Mar 25, 2007)

Jay said:


> Some of you heard.
> April 10, 2007



I sure as hell hope so. I've got big expectations on this album, he better come through


----------



## Yosha (Mar 25, 2007)

Has he never? He will.


----------



## spinstate (Mar 25, 2007)

Anyone here listen to Looptroop? damn good hip-hop group from sweden.

[flash=http://lads.myspace.com/music/musicplayer.swf?n=aHR0cDovL211c2ljLm15c3BhY2UuY29t&t=lrrmT+CPk1XP8YNbEO0Tmp/0Tx+39PHh5oKlPLNu+XQtfaeav8Y0wE4DwxJDctZ0wHM9C4btveJ1+kZ5lWnXSw==&u=LTE=&a=0&d=MzY1NTI1MjZeMTE3NDg0MjgwNw==]Looptroop  myspace music player[/flash]

[YOUTUBE=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uIbCu-9akgA]Chana Masala - Looptroop[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jdama (Mar 25, 2007)

> Has he never? He will.


"Beautiful Struggle" was disappointing. But "Liberation" was very pleasant.


----------



## cbent22 (Mar 25, 2007)

Jay said:


> Some of you heard.
> April 10, 2007



This shit better be fire because ive been waiting forever for it

Has anyone in hear heard the album *Who Is*... its Travis Mcoy's of Gym Class Heroe side project which he named Bernie Allen and its produced SE-1. its a dope as album the beats are hot and Travis come sick with the Lyrics. ill pimp it if yall want just holla at me


----------



## Batman (Mar 25, 2007)

Jay said:


> Has he never? He will.



The beautiful struggle left much to be desired.


----------



## DA Dave (Mar 26, 2007)

^ I agree w/ u there


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 26, 2007)

Del, the internet is why underground hip hop is never going to compete with the mainstream and just stay there.. That's what I think the writer was trying to say.


----------



## delirium (Mar 26, 2007)

And I'm saying.. That's not true. As I've said, without the Internet.. I would have never have known of One Self, or Ohmega Watts Or Blackalicious who I have all went out and bought their records and/or went to go see live because I found out about them.

What I'm saying is.. the internet is what has gotten their name out there and kept it alive. The airwaves are bombarded with the same top 40 list regardless of what region you're in. We get no choice when it comes to the radio or MTV/BET. The internet has given us that choice. I don't have to listen to the same tracks 40 times a day now. I can go online and check for some Edan, or Vast Aire, or J-Live.. Or check out some old school videos on YouTube and the like. I can get my Hip Hop fix when I need it unlike if all I had to get new music from was MTV.


Oh MT.. you just made my day.. Rock The Bells is DEFINITELY going to be a great 21st birthday.


----------



## ParkingLot_PIMP (Mar 26, 2007)

omgomgomgomg.


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 26, 2007)

I am almost crying, because I know I could never make that...any of them.


----------



## Slug (Mar 26, 2007)

im requesting that weekend off on tuesday, and come hell or high water, im making the san fran one.


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 26, 2007)

I am full of gnawing rage and envy, I shall have to kill you all when we meet, so I can wear your skins and pretend I went instead of you...

>.<


----------



## Slug (Mar 26, 2007)

cata, im not sure yet if my boss will let me go, i'll have to get an open on friday, take a red-eye out that night to get to san fran, have del pick me up that morning, and go to the concert. it will be hell....  and i will love every second of it


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 26, 2007)

Yes.

yes you will.

I will hate you for it.

>.<


----------



## Slug (Mar 26, 2007)

if it makes you feel any better, i wont be able to make the k'naan concert next weekend either.


----------



## delirium (Mar 26, 2007)

Yo.. does anyone know the ticket prices for the show? I'm trying to go to Florida next week.


----------



## Slug (Mar 26, 2007)

why THE FUCK, would you wanna go to florida, when you can go to oregon?


----------



## delirium (Mar 26, 2007)

'Cause you're in Oregon you sad fuck!


----------



## Slug (Mar 26, 2007)

k'naan plays next week in oregon... bitch


----------



## delirium (Mar 26, 2007)

Got me there.. K'naan plays here too though.. Biaaaaaaaaaaaatch.

And Dawn's inviting me for Spring Break just so we can watch Grindhouse. XD

Your ass better make it down here for Rock THe Bells though.


----------



## Slug (Mar 26, 2007)

hows vash feel about that?


----------



## delirium (Mar 26, 2007)

Doesn't matter to me.. She invited. And I'm doin this Kerouac style biatch.


----------



## Slug (Mar 26, 2007)

funny you should say that. thanks to lucidream, i just picked up that book. and your hitch hiking across the states?


----------



## delirium (Mar 26, 2007)

Well.. plans changed.. I was going to take a bus.. but that's too expensive.. I found a flight I can afford. Which is why I need to know how much RTB will cost so I know how much cash to save.


----------



## Slug (Mar 26, 2007)

ok, and why the fuck arent you on aim?


btw, on the road is insane. i love it


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 26, 2007)

why are you not on MSN?

>.O


----------



## Slug (Mar 26, 2007)

i am, i didnt know he had msn. why arent you?


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 26, 2007)

I am always on MSN these days


----------



## Sid (Mar 26, 2007)

cbent22 said:


> Has anyone in hear heard the album *Who Is*... its Travis Mcoy's of Gym Class Heroe side project which he named Bernie Allen and its produced SE-1. its a dope as album the beats are hot and Travis come sick with the Lyrics. ill pimp it if yall want just holla at me



Hook me up.


----------



## cbent22 (Mar 26, 2007)

*Bust in pants *   im am definitely flying up to newyork for this


----------



## jdama (Mar 26, 2007)

Rage Against the Machine??? WTF???


----------



## delirium (Mar 26, 2007)

cbent22 said:


> *Bust in pants *   im am definitely flying up to newyork for this



Why don't you fly out to Cali? 

I'm kinda worried though that MF DOOM & NaS will only show in the East Coast while we get The Coup. The Coup is great.. but I HELLA wanna see NaS and MF DOOM.


----------



## cbent22 (Mar 26, 2007)

Delirium said:


> Why don't you fly out to Cali?
> 
> I'm kinda worried though that MF DOOM & NaS will only show in the East Coast while we get The Coup. The Coup is great.. but I HELLA wanna see NaS and MF DOOM.



Lol i would love to fly out to Cali but damn thats far as hell from where im at. which sucks but hey the expirience is going to sick no matter where youre at.

Howd you like that graffiti video i sent you. Tight aint it


----------



## delirium (Mar 26, 2007)

cbent22 said:


> Lol i would love to fly out to Cali but damn thats far as hell from where im at. which sucks but hey the expirience is going to sick no matter where youre at.
> 
> Howd you like that graffiti video i sent you. Tight aint it



Yeah. it's definitely going to be tight. Wu-Tang.. RATM.. PE? Damn.

The link to the video didn't work actually. I don't know if it's dead or what.. but whenever I try and use it I get redirected to filefront's home page.


----------



## cbent22 (Mar 26, 2007)

Delirium said:


> Yeah. it's definitely going to be tight. Wu-Tang.. RATM.. PE? Damn.
> 
> The link to the video didn't work actually. I don't know if it's dead or what.. but whenever I try and use it I get redirected to filefront's home page.



my bad ill re-up if ya want but i might take a little while if you wanna wait


----------



## delirium (Mar 26, 2007)

Sounds good. I'll be in San Francisco all day today anyway. So I'll be doing something while I'm waiting.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Mar 26, 2007)

Looks like mf doom is at the san bernadino show and nas is at the san fran show only. Though I don't know which one mf doom is skipping, so no telling if he'll be at san fran or not.

The paid dues stage won't be at san fran though, I don't think. I read an article that said the were meeting up with rock the bells in ny and the first cali date. I dunno, though.


*Spoiler*: __ 





> NEWSUPDATE: MARCH 26TH, 2007
> ROCK THE BELLS FESTIVAL 2007 ARTWORK & POSTERNEWS UPDATE: MARCH 26TH 2007
> Guerilla Union Presents
> 
> ...





And

Mighty Sage


----------



## cbent22 (Mar 26, 2007)

Delirium said:


> Sounds good. I'll be in San Francisco all day today anyway. So I'll be doing something while I'm waiting.



Alrite ill get it to ya as soon as it finishes. damn Nas is not gonna be in NY that sucks


----------



## jdama (Mar 26, 2007)

Errrrrr.... I hate to be redundant, but am I the only one here who thinks that Rage re-uniting is something to post about?

I thought Zach was totallly ostracized by the whole music industry/community....


----------



## delirium (Mar 26, 2007)

Redundant? A little. 

I think that's why we're excited. I know for sure Perspective came a few times when he saw they were headlining a few weeks ago.

I thought I lost my chance to see them live and I've only ever seen the GZA live. So I'm getting to kill two birds with one stone here.. shit.. 3 birds with Nas coming into town. This is just gooing to be a dope ass show.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Mar 26, 2007)

Fucking right, I did. I thought they were only doing the one show, and that I fucking missed it, after all these years. I literally shat a live diesel truck when I found out that I was going to have the chance to finally catch them.

And wu tang, and now fucking PE?! [I'll refrain from adding more ands until I finish with most everyone on the list xD]. I'm tweaked.

I was hoping aesop would come again this year though. That's my only disappointment. I've never seen his show either, and I was really silently pulling for it.


----------



## cbent22 (Mar 26, 2007)

jdama said:


> Errrrrr.... I hate to be redundant, but am I the only one here who thinks that Rage re-uniting is something to post about?
> 
> I thought Zach was totallly ostracized by the whole music industry/community....



Lol yeah Rage is going to be so dope omg that concert is going to be the illest shit out.


----------



## Slug (Mar 26, 2007)

well del, if your only killing 3 birds, im killing a whole fucking flock of them.


----------



## Gamabunta (Mar 26, 2007)

those lineups are always subject to last minute changes where big names drop out.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Mar 27, 2007)

> those lineups are always subject to last minute changes where big names drop out.


 
You shut your mouth.


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 27, 2007)

As long as Wu RATM and PE are there I'm fine.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Mar 27, 2007)

Pre-sale prices


> New York Tickets are $83 General Admission and $156 VIP
> San Bernardino Tickets are $76 General Admission and $151 VIP
> San Francisco Tickets are $76 General Admission and $151 VIP


 
I don't know if or how much they'll change in the general sale though.


----------



## Gamabunta (Mar 27, 2007)

Perspective said:


> You shut your mouth.



the truth hurts dude.


----------



## delirium (Mar 27, 2007)

Perspective said:


> Pre-sale prices
> 
> 
> I don't know if or how much they'll change in the general sale though.



What does VIP get you?


----------



## Gamabunta (Mar 27, 2007)

a badge lol!


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Mar 27, 2007)

I dunno. The email I got didn't mention it, just listed the availabilty and prices. Sorry.

If it's a badge, I don't know what it's for, either.


----------



## Crowe (Mar 27, 2007)

Just gave Cyne Collection a spin and realized why I love them so much...Steady is one of the hottest tracks I've heard. Anyone know when I can expect a new album from these devine entities?

...BTW:
LAURYN HILL <3
<3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3


----------



## delirium (Mar 27, 2007)

Perspective said:


> I dunno. The email I got didn't mention it, just listed the availabilty and prices. Sorry.
> 
> If it's a badge, I don't know what it's for, either.



I'm thinking it gets you backstage. But I don't really feel like meeting those mother fuckers, really. I think I'm just going to go with the general admission.



pek the villain said:


> Just gave Cyne Collection a spin and realized why I love them so much...Steady is one of the hottest tracks I've heard. Anyone know when I can expect a new album from these devine entities?
> 
> ...BTW:
> LAURYN HILL <3
> <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3



I was just listening to some Cyne last week because of the video you posted in the video thread. Most definitely a dope group.

An EP called Fallen Stars was supposed to come out this year.. (early 2007)but I haven't heard it, maybe you have? But there also is an album slated for this year.


----------



## cbent22 (Mar 27, 2007)

Just gave Labor Days a spin and wow Aesop Rock is dope as fuck cant believe i slept on the man all this time:amazed


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Mar 28, 2007)

Yeah. Aesop is still the pinnacle in my opinion. Some people have moved on, but I've been stuck on his shit forever, and I don't know what can pry me off.


----------



## Gamabunta (Mar 28, 2007)

can anyone set me some aesop rock?


----------



## Undercovermc (Mar 28, 2007)

Gamabunta said:


> can anyone set me some aesop rock?


I've sent you some of his albums.


----------



## kayos (Mar 29, 2007)

its been a while but has anyone else heard Klashnekoff's latest? Lionheart: Tussle With The Beast.

Good album. I bought it on monday, I'm impressed. I'll pimp it later if you guys want it. Just let me know.


----------



## Sid (Mar 29, 2007)

ya, I want more UK stuff


----------



## Gamabunta (Mar 29, 2007)

thanks undercover MC. i will download em later.



kayos said:


> its been a while but has anyone else heard Klashnekoff's latest? Lionheart: Tussle With The Beast.
> 
> Good album. I bought it on monday, I'm impressed. I'll pimp it later if you guys want it. Just let me know.



you mean tussle with the beast has already dropped? you sure your not talking about the new terra firma album "the foundation" or "the sagas of klashnekoff" or "focus mode" or "murder UK"?


----------



## kayos (Mar 29, 2007)

Gamabunta said:


> you mean tussle with the beast has already dropped? you sure your not talking about the new terra firma album "the foundation" or "the sagas of klashnekoff" or "focus mode" or "murder UK"?



the sagas of is ooooold lol...Lionheart dropped last week as far as I know. My sister reminded me...and I dont actually have the TF mixtapes 

Hard to go into detail but I read someone compared him to KRS-One/Chuck D in the sense that he has that whole militant political activist style approach...and its more blatant in some ways on Lionheart than it was on Sagas.
It was more metaphorical on Sagas with Parrowdice and the like...this is much more obviously critical.

I'll up it tomorrow when I get up and what not. I need sleep now though.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 29, 2007)

Anyone hear the Sean Price and Young Buck albums?


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 29, 2007)

Jesus Price and Buck The World?


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 29, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> Jesus Price and Buck The World?



Did you hear them?


----------



## ~Shin~ (Mar 29, 2007)

Is Buck's album good?


----------



## rockstar sin (Mar 29, 2007)

I heard Buck the World and Redman new albums and they were pretty good.  The thing that impressed me was Joell Ortiz new mixtape. That dude  gets it in early.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 29, 2007)

Where did you get the Joell Ortiz mixtape?


----------



## ~Shin~ (Mar 29, 2007)

Are you allowed to post links to other music websites here? Cause if I can I can show you guys a real cool place to hear the underground mixtapes


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 29, 2007)

Well, if it has the Joell Ortiz mixtape then yea.


----------



## Undercovermc (Mar 29, 2007)

I've got working links for both _Buck The World_ and _Who The F*ck Is Joell Ortiz_, if anyone wants them.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Mar 29, 2007)

Well here's the website, maybe you guys already heard of it


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 29, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> I've got working links for both _Buck The World_ and _Who The F*ck Is Joell Ortiz_, if anyone wants them.



Let me get the Joell Ortiz, I already have Buck The World.


----------



## rockstar sin (Mar 29, 2007)

Nah Joell new jumpoff is called the Brick Bodega Chronicles but it didn't officially come out yet.  My boy bought it from Jamaica Ave and let me hold it.


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 29, 2007)

albumbase.com


----------



## cbent22 (Mar 29, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> albumbase.com



That place is the shyt


----------



## LayZ (Mar 30, 2007)

This should put an end to the whole "Hip Hop is Dead" debate.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dSA6_lrbviM


----------



## Gamabunta (Mar 30, 2007)

not really a debate as i dont think anyone here even thought for a second hip-hop was dead.

most probably realised that it was just a publicity stunt for money


----------



## Itanji Kuraisu (Mar 30, 2007)

LMAO! That shit was funny as hell. 

I know Master P is irrelevant as hell nowadays, but he did some really impressive shit for hip hop and the south especially. He helped launch a whole generation of entrepreneurs and helped make hiphop become ultra profitable. You can hate the south or hate Master P but his impact and and accomplishments are undeniable. Check it.

*First rapper to be worth over $100 million 
First rapper to be worth over $300 million 
First rapper to own 100% of his Masters 
First and only rapper/CEO to receive 85% of profits in a major deal 
First rapper to make Fortune magazine's 40 richest Americans under 40 in 1999 
Has sold 75 million records as an independent CEO 
Made Forbes list of highest paid entertainers in 1998 
First rapper to own and control a clothing company 
Started the direct to video trend in Hip Hop 
Fortune magazine's 40 Richest under 40 list in 2001 
Fortune magazine's 40 Richest under 40 list in 2002 
In the Guinness Book of World Records as the highest paid entertainer in 1999 
Brought commercial credibility to Southern Hip Hop 
Brought marketing innovations to Hip Hop 
Forbes Celebrity 100 list in 1999 
Inspired a new generation of rappers to become independent
By 1999 Master P built an empire worth $400 million in four years according to Fortune magazine, a feat which has never been matched in hip hop history. 
*


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 30, 2007)

Shichibukai Luffy said:


> Nah Joell new jumpoff is called the Brick Bodega Chronicles but it didn't officially come out yet.  My boy bought it from Jamaica Ave and let me hold it.



Why don't you rip the tracks from the CD and upload them.


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Mar 30, 2007)

yall here M.I.M.S new album


----------



## Undercovermc (Mar 30, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> Why don't you rip the tracks from the CD and upload them.


If you do this, _Shichibukai Luffy_ could you send it my way too. Thanks.


----------



## rockstar sin (Mar 30, 2007)

Yeah I will try to do this for yall. Also thanks Undercover for sending me J.Dilla Rough Draft.  I was actually looking everywhere for it before u sent it to me.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 31, 2007)

For you people that have heard about a conscience rapper that got slapped by a female. It was Talib Kweli that got slapped and rumored to be crying when he got slapped.


----------



## rockstar sin (Mar 31, 2007)

Yeah 50 was heated because he likes Talib and didn't want that news to get out.  I hate bitches like that.  If he would of smacked her back, he would of gotten arrested right off the jump.


----------



## LayZ (Mar 31, 2007)

It must be a slow month if this is news.  At worst, this rumor is true and Kweli is mad embarrased.  I guess, he would get more respect from these people if he beat the woman.  Oh well, its not like I'm going to stop supporting Kwe because of this shit.


----------



## Blackvoice (Mar 31, 2007)

anyone here ever listen to some hiphop from Africa? especially Ghana, thats all i have been doing lately and iit's pretty good.


----------



## cbent22 (Mar 31, 2007)

Does anyone know where i can pick up the tickets for rock the bells besides ticket master


----------



## competitionbros (Mar 31, 2007)

anyone want J.Armz- How To Be An MC vol.42? here's the tracklist


01. Cha-Ching Cha-Ching (Produced by Da Zombeez) - Cam'ron ft. Hell Rell
02. Diamonds (Produced by Steve Morales) - Fabolous ft. Young Jeezy
03. Get Buck (Produced by Timbaland) - Young Buck
04. The Second Coming (Produced by Just Blaze) - Juelz Santana
05. I Luv It (Produced by DJ Toomp) - Young Jeezy
06. Whip Game (Produced by The Legendary Traxter) - Twista ft. Lil Wayne
07. Cruisin' (Produced by Midnight Black) - 8 Ball & MJG ft Three 6 Mafia & Slim of 112
08. Tuck Ya Ice (Produced by Kane Beatz) - Trick Daddy ft. Baby
09. I'm Throwed (Produced by Jermaine Dupri) - Paul Wall ft. Jermaine Dupri
10. Use Mad Clips (Produced by Emile) - Cormega ft. Styles P
11. New Gun In Town (Produced by Killah 9) - Hell Rell
12. Overdrive (Produced by Drama Setterz) - J.R. Writer ft. 40 Cal
13. Curtis (Produced by The MG'z) - Cam'ron
14. Haters (Produced by Dr. Dre) - Young Buck ft. Kokane
15. Weatherman (Produced by Majik) - Jim Jones ft. Lil Wayne & Stack Bundles
16. Pale Moonlight (Produced by Eminem) - Strike ft. Eminem & Dina Rae
17. Gettin' Money (Produced by Ice World) - Lep ft. Jim Jones
18. Lil Girl Gone (Produced by Devin the Dude) - Devin the Dude ft. Lil Wayne & Bun B
19. Stuck On You (Produced by The Alchemist) - Prodigy
20. We Takin' Over (Produced by Danja) - DJ Khaled feat. T.I., Akon, Rick Ross, Fat Joe, Baby & Lil Wayne
21. Mr. Jones (Produced by Myke Diesel) - Mike Jones
22. Two Step (Produced by Dr. Dre) - Clyde Carson
23. It's Me Bitches (Produced by Swizz Beats) - Swizz Beatz
24. Get Em (Produced by Spectacular) - J.R Writer
25. Emotionless (Produced by Chink Santana) - Jim Jones ft. Juelz Santana
26. Throw Some D's (Produced by Polow Da Don) - Rich Boy ft. Andre 3000, Jim Jones, Nelly, Murphy Lee & The Game
27. Vibe (Produced by Daz Dillinger & Ivan Johnson) - Tha Dogg Pound
28. The Life (Produced by MoSS) - Kool G Rap
29. Like A Champion (Produced by Ayatollah) - Smif N Wessun
30. Black Power Gangsta (Produced by Entrfied Ka Ptah) - Supa Nova Slom ft. Jadakiss
31. Do Da Damn Thang (Produced by Killah Wit The Beatz) - Nu World Hustle ft. Jim Jones
32. Change (Produced by Ty Fyffe) - Beanie Sigel
33. Mac 10 Handle (Produced by The Alchemist) - Prodigy


----------



## Jef88 (Apr 1, 2007)

dunno if this is the right place but i'll give it a shot:
i used to have a Molemen album which i loved but i lost it
(it was a pimping of NF) and my question is if somebody still has it and is willing to share it with me 

thank you in advanced 
i strongly recoment you Blockhead it has a nice sound to it


----------



## cbent22 (Apr 1, 2007)

Jef88 said:


> dunno if this is the right place but i'll give it a shot:
> i used to have a Molemen album which i loved but i lost it
> (it was a pimping of NF) and my question is if somebody still has it and is willing to share it with me
> 
> ...



which one was it


----------



## Undercovermc (Apr 1, 2007)

^I sent him both _Killing Fields_ and _Lost Sessions_.


----------



## Jef88 (Apr 1, 2007)

thanks alot 
reps for you


----------



## kayos (Apr 1, 2007)

I upped Tussle With The Beast (Klashnekoff) for anyone who wants it. Just let me know.


----------



## sikvod00 (Apr 2, 2007)

I hope someone can help me out with this:
I'm listening to "The Deer Hunter" from Jedi Mind Trick's Violent by Design album. I know I've heard the background music from somewhere else. Does anyone know the name it?


----------



## Gamabunta (Apr 2, 2007)

this is a shot in the dark, but what about the film "The deer hunter" ?


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (Apr 2, 2007)

kayos said:


> I upped Tussle With The Beast (Klashnekoff) for anyone who wants it. Just let me know.




Letting you know! 





sikvod00 said:


> I hope someone can help me out with this:
> I'm listening to "The Deer Hunter" from Jedi Mind Trick's Violent by Design album. I know I've heard the background music from somewhere else. Does anyone know the name it?



It's *Mathilde Santing - Too Much*, and you can hear the sample here.

Enjoy.


----------



## sikvod00 (Apr 2, 2007)

Gamabunta said:


> this is a shot in the dark, but what about the film "The deer hunter" ?


Never heard of the film before, so it wasn't much of a hint. Thanks anyway.


----------



## cbent22 (Apr 2, 2007)

sikvod00 said:


> I hope someone can help me out with this:
> I'm listening to "The Deer Hunter" from Jedi Mind Trick's Violent by Design album. I know I've heard the background music from somewhere else. Does anyone know the name it?



I dont know where its from but it is a dope ass song


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (Apr 2, 2007)

Well, this is depressing...


----------



## cbent22 (Apr 2, 2007)

Jedi Mind Tricks said:


> Well, this is depressing...



Whats depressing ya 

But has anyone bought their tickets for Rock The Bells yet bc im afraid the Ny show just might be sold out


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (Apr 2, 2007)

cbent22 said:


> Whats depressing ya




The perception of someone on the hunt for that elusive track.

Depressed really wasn't the right word to use. That was the initial feeling, but it was followed by a mix of:  +


----------



## Near (Apr 2, 2007)

Link removed


----------



## Slug (Apr 2, 2007)

cbent22 said:


> Whats depressing ya
> 
> But has anyone bought their tickets for Rock The Bells yet bc im afraid the Ny show just might be sold out



i bought mine on saturday. now i just need to book my flight to san fran. yeah del, no backing out now.


----------



## delirium (Apr 2, 2007)

Slug said:


> i bought mine on saturday. now i just need to book my flight to san fran. yeah del, no backing out now.



In all seriousness.. Some shit came up and now I've got NOOOOO cash.. I have t owait a few weeks until I can get my ticket. I sure as hell hope it's not sold out by then.


----------



## cbent22 (Apr 2, 2007)

Just picked up my tickets for Rock The Bells in San Bernandino because the NY show sold out in a half-hour after going on sale


----------



## Slug (Apr 2, 2007)

well, either way im coming and staying with you. bitch


----------



## delirium (Apr 2, 2007)

cbent22 said:


> Just picked up my tickets for Rock The Bells in San Bernandino because the NY show sold out in a half-hour after going on sale



SAN FRAN FOOL!



Slug said:


> well, either way im coming and staying with you. bitch



Buy my ticket and I'll send you The Killing Joke & Adeem's Solo come May.


----------



## Slug (Apr 2, 2007)

i dont have any money either man. i just bought my ticket the moment they came out, and just spent a lil over 400 this weekend longboarding. im broke as they get. but, how about you send me that stuff anyways?


----------



## Purple haze (Apr 2, 2007)

This is a pretty dumb question but somebody recommend me some _good_ rap artists. Thats a pretty broad question but still I'm trying to find some good MC's.


----------



## delirium (Apr 2, 2007)

Slug said:


> i dont have any money either man. i just bought my ticket the moment they came out, and just spent a lil over 400 this weekend longboarding. im broke as they get. but, how about you send me that stuff anyways?



FUCK YOU!

Naw.. I'll see what I can do.. But I don't know how much I can do while I'm trying to get tickets.

@PH: What kinda Hip Hop you like?


----------



## Slug (Apr 2, 2007)

check out the hip hop reccomendations thread if you want good artists.


----------



## competitionbros (Apr 2, 2007)

Purple haze said:


> This is a pretty dumb question but somebody recommend me some _good_ rap artists. Thats a pretty broad question but still I'm trying to find some good MC's.





you gotta come a little better than that, i mean do you like substance? storytelling? punchlines/metaphors? You gotta let people know what you like


----------



## Purple haze (Apr 2, 2007)

I like basically what you said. Story telling and punchlines/metaphors I like mafioso rap, East coast and west coast don't have much love for the south though.

I dig artists like Big L, AZ, Common, Talib kweli, Nas, Rakim and of course the obvious (big, pac etc)

So in general. Lyricists, storytelling and of course gangsta rappers.


----------



## Slug (Apr 2, 2007)

what about midwest?  there is alot of good stuff there that you are looking over, and check out the recc. thread again

*ED!*t: also, there is a bunch of music all throughout the world, good stuff in japan, canada, somolia, france, england, swedish. all good rap from those places... rap does extend past the east and west coast.

ps. you cant get much more ganster than k'naan.


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 2, 2007)

I have to recommend Del The Funkee Homosapien. He's a lyricist.


----------



## Beatnik (Apr 2, 2007)

Man, I'm too tired to go through the pages I've missed since I last posted, but incase you all werent aware...

*Del tha Funkee Homosapien*'s solo album _11th Hour_ is being released this summer, shortly followed by the sequel to Deltron 3030..._Deltron Event II_.

YES, THE SEQUEL TO *DELTRON 3030*.


----------



## delirium (Apr 2, 2007)

Beatnik said:


> Man, I'm too tired to go through the pages I've missed since I last posted, but incase you all werent aware...
> 
> *Del tha Funkee Homosapien*'s solo album _11th Hour_ is being released this summer, shortly followed by the sequel to Deltron 3030..._Deltron Event II_.
> 
> YES, THE SEQUEL TO *DELTRON 3030*.



Excuse my while I go change my shorts. A 3030 sequel? 

@Haze: Down with some Andre Nikatina? *Andre Nikatina & Equipto* - _Gun-Mouth 4 Hire, Horns And Halos Vol. 2_. That's a good album right there.


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 2, 2007)

This is the Summer of Del.

3030 2,The 11th Hour,and I'll actually be able to see him live.

I think I'm gonna have a fangasm.


----------



## Beatnik (Apr 2, 2007)

Of course we were meant to get _Deltron Event II_ last year, so lets hope its not delayed again.

Other random hip hop musings:

# *El-P*'s _I'll Sleep When You're Dead_ was fantastic, I think maybe even better than _Fantastic Damage_, [Habeas Corpses (Draconian Love)] is an awesome track.

# Bit late, but I checked out *Jedi Mind Trick*'s most recent album _Servants In Heaven, Kings In Hell_ and they are definitely back in form.  Only one track you need to know about: [Uncommon Valor: A Vietnam Story].  A tune from the vantage points of two American soldiers in Vietnam, one scared out of his wits and one in his element.  A seriously amazing track with R.A's lyrical flow so smooth I wanted to cry!

# *Fat Jon* from *Five Deez* released a new solo album recently, well more of a collaboration, with *Styrofoam*.  A good mix of electronica and underground hip hop.

Thats all I got for now.  I listen to nearly every genre of music out there and sometimes some genres get put on a backburner, I still havent listened to *Hieroglyphics*'s most recent album.


----------



## rockstar sin (Apr 2, 2007)

cbent22 said:


> Whats depressing ya
> 
> But has anyone bought their tickets for Rock The Bells yet bc im afraid the Ny show just might be sold out



Who is performing for the one in NY? I might go for the hell of it.


----------



## delirium (Apr 2, 2007)

While they can put on a good show, I was never much of a fan of Mind Tricks. Animal Rap was beastly though, that's for sure.

That Styrofoam joint I did not feel that much either. I only listened to it a couple times but didn't feel it was worth keeping. It might need another run through, I might change my mind.

That El-P.. haven't heard it yet. If anything.. I'd love another Company Flow album, but that shit isn't happening.


----------



## Beatnik (Apr 2, 2007)

Delirium said:


> While they can put on a good show, I was never much of a fan of Mind Tricks. Animal Rap was beastly though, that's for sure.



JMT's lyrics always make me laugh at how over the top they are.



> That Styrofoam joint I did not feel that much either. I only listened to it a couple times but didn't feel it was worth keeping. It might need another run through, I might change my mind.



Its cool background music for when you're doing the typey typey thing on the computer.



> That El-P.. haven't heard it yet. If anything.. I'd love another Company Flow album, but that shit isn't happening.



You have to check out El-P's latest, he's insane.  Plus there's some cool people involved like Mars Volta, Aesop Rock, Trent Reznor and Cat Power.  His Philip K Dick inspired paranoid rantings and ravings about a post-9/11 world is nice like rice.


----------



## Gamabunta (Apr 2, 2007)

i havent posted in here 4 a while. 

was good peeps?


----------



## cbent22 (Apr 2, 2007)

Beatnik said:


> Man, I'm too tired to go through the pages I've missed since I last posted, but incase you all werent aware...
> 
> *Del tha Funkee Homosapien*'s solo album _11th Hour_ is being released this summer, shortly followed by the sequel to Deltron 3030..._Deltron Event II_.
> 
> YES, THE SEQUEL TO *DELTRON 3030*.



o crap another 3030  Deltron 3030 defintely on my top 5 for albums. Wow this year should be dope for music and good music at that . A lot of dope albums are droppin this year. 

at cyber go to rockthebells.net to see who is performing where but good luck on getting tickets to the NY one theyve been sold out for a while and the cheapest i saw someone selling them for is 219


----------



## rockstar sin (Apr 2, 2007)

I'm about to order my ticket right now for 83 dollars.  I can't wait to go to this concert.  It's a good thing I came in here.


----------



## sikvod00 (Apr 2, 2007)

Jedi Mind Tricks said:


> It's *Mathilde Santing - Too Much*, and you can hear the sample here.
> Enjoy.


Thanks so much!  Sorry I didn't reply earlier. For some strange reason, the first time I refreshed the thread after asking my question your post didn't show up, only the ones after it.


----------



## cbent22 (Apr 2, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> I'm about to order my ticket right now for 83 dollars.  I can't wait to go to this concert.  It's a good thing I came in here.



where the hell did you get them?:amazed


----------



## rockstar sin (Apr 2, 2007)

I just went on ticketmaster and I ordered them.


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 2, 2007)

I want to see someone spit on this. Like just to see what vocals sound like over my production.


----------



## Itanji Kuraisu (Apr 3, 2007)

Mannie Fresh signed with Def Jam.


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## rockstar sin (Apr 3, 2007)

Mystic that was a unique beat but it grows on me.  I had wrote a 16 playing around and I think it came out good.  Just keep doing your thing if you serious with production.  The only thing I would remove is the female and maybe add some drums with that beat.


----------



## cbent22 (Apr 3, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> I just went on ticketmaster and I ordered them.



Are yuou serious i tried ticket master like 500times it kept on saying it couldnt find any. and i called and the guy said the Ny show was sold out


----------



## rockstar sin (Apr 3, 2007)

Wow that's crazy.  It showed me the list of the different prices and everything.  I think the VIP price was like 139 I'm not even sure.


----------



## cbent22 (Apr 3, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> Wow that's crazy.  It showed me the list of the different prices and everything.  I think the VIP price was like 139 I'm not even sure.



Damn are you sure its the NY tickets you got it for


----------



## Hell On Earth (Apr 3, 2007)

> Hip-Hop Owes Women An Apology
> By Chuck "Jigsaw" Creekmur
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rockstar sin (Apr 4, 2007)

cbent22 said:


> Damn are you sure its the NY tickets you got it for



Yeah the one for Randall's Island right?


----------



## Yosha (Apr 4, 2007)

Has the album _ear drum_ leaked yet?


----------



## competitionbros (Apr 4, 2007)

Jay said:


> Has the album _ear drum_ leaked yet?




lol, funny i looked to see if it had like 10 minutes before i saw this post, i don't see it but it might have


----------



## Yosha (Apr 4, 2007)

Aww, well hopefully it will show up in a couple of days. I will poke around some to try and find it.


----------



## Undercovermc (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm really anticipating _Talib Kweli - Ear Drum_. I'll pimp it when it leaks.


----------



## Yosha (Apr 4, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> I'm really anticipating _Talib Kweli - Ear Drum_. I'll pimp it when it leaks.



I am pretty sure someone already has dibbs on that but you could help. 

I might be able to rip some song off the album, so if I get some I will hit you guys up.

Edit: I ripped two songs off the album, holla at me if you want them.


----------



## LayZ (Apr 4, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> I'm really anticipating _Talib Kweli - Ear Drum_. I'll pimp it when it leaks.



Thats whats up, put me on the list.

PS - I know its late, but thanks for Ruff Draft.


----------



## competitionbros (Apr 4, 2007)

i been said i'd pimp Ear Drum, let's just see who does it first lol


----------



## Hell On Earth (Apr 4, 2007)

Well, the album has to be worth it first.


----------



## cbent22 (Apr 5, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> Well, the album has to be worth it first.



Dont worry it will be dope


----------



## Purple haze (Apr 5, 2007)

I hear Black star is a pretty great rap group, anyone care to pimp it for me?


----------



## Yosha (Apr 5, 2007)

Purple haze said:


> I hear Black star is a pretty great rap group, anyone care to pimp it for me?



Probably the best group out of brooklyn. But if you do not like Mos Def or Talib Kweli then do not bother.

I am thinking about pimping the album chrome children. Should I?


----------



## Purple haze (Apr 5, 2007)

Jay said:


> Probably the best group out of brooklyn.* But if you do not like Mos Def or Talib Kweli then do not bother.*
> 
> I am thinking about pimping the album chrome children. Should I?



I saw some of there lyrics on that song about beef it was pretty dope. Picked up  Madliberation album and Talib was great in that.

If they're in a group then it must be beyond great right?


----------



## delirium (Apr 5, 2007)

Classic IMO.


----------



## Yosha (Apr 5, 2007)

> If they're in a group then it must be beyond great right?



A group who knows the hardships of life and are real...Priceless.


----------



## Undercovermc (Apr 5, 2007)

@ Purple haze: I sent you the only _Black Star_ album.. _Black Star_.

Liberation by Talib Kweli & Madlib is a great album. _Over The Counter_ was the stand-out track to me, especially the beat.


----------



## rockstar sin (Apr 5, 2007)

^Exactly Purp.  Black Star self-name album is nothing more than a masterpiece.  These two guys along with Common, The Roots, Pharoahe Monch, and Dead Prez educate people as well as entertain.


----------



## delirium (Apr 5, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> Liberation by Talib Kweli & Madlib is a great album. _Over The Counter_ was the stand-out track to me, especially the beat.



Soul Music is my fuckin theme song. I can't even put it into words how much I love that song.


----------



## cbent22 (Apr 5, 2007)

Yeah a lot of people didnt like the Talib and Madlib collabo bc they said it was to short but i mean its a free itnernet cd what can you expect but it was a dope cd none the less

BTW Del that is a sick avy


----------



## delirium (Apr 5, 2007)

Haha, thanks. Had to have something that goes with Deltron.

That Talib and Madlib was short, but I definitely liked it better than Beautiful Struggle.


----------



## rockstar sin (Apr 5, 2007)

^You didn't like Beautiful Struggle.  I  wasn't his best but I think it was a good album.  Hopefull Ear Drum is way better.


----------



## delirium (Apr 5, 2007)

Anything Talib puts out should be Quality. But he's also set himself quite the bar when putting out albums like Train of Thought or Black Star. So, while having some good tracks on there, to me it's undeniable that Beatiful Struggle fell short of previous records.

Liberation though got me excited for Ear Drum. I really liked that album and it's not just 'cause I'm a Madlib fanboi. That shit was really dope.


----------



## LayZ (Apr 5, 2007)

Kweli said he made Beautiful Struggle for the community and that Liberation was put out for the underground fans.  I like all his stuff, I don't really have a favorite Kweli album.


----------



## Purple haze (Apr 5, 2007)

Stand out track on liberation had to be happy home. I was feeling that song so much listened to it at least 5 times in a row.


----------



## LayZ (Apr 5, 2007)

Yeah I like that song too, my favorite part is:

_"I go out in the world and I represent the family name 
They used to hang our people from a tree like a candy cane 
Now I’m standing on the shoulders of my ancestors 
And I’m throwing up the sign of the times like hand gestures 
And no matter where in the world I roam 
I’m gonna get the money and I always bring it back to 
This happy home"_


----------



## cbent22 (Apr 5, 2007)

Deltronique said:


> Haha, thanks. Had to have something that goes with Deltron.
> 
> That Talib and Madlib was short, but I definitely liked it better than Beautiful Struggle.



Yeah I just decided to pull  Hieroglyphics-3rd eye vision out of the crates and give it a nice listen and thats a dope album.Del rips that album


----------



## rockstar sin (Apr 5, 2007)

Did anybody listen to his Right About Now: The Official Sucker Free CD?  It wasn't bad either.  I really love Ms.Hill, Supreme Supreme, and Where You Gonna Run with Jean Grae.  That's where Little Brother got the consept from.  9th must of made that beat.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Apr 5, 2007)

I can't get an account for allhiphop; every time I try to register it doesn't happen. To have an account for sohh you need a email service that isn't free.


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 6, 2007)

Yes, I got a new mic, doesn't cancel out all back noise(you can hear my fan in recordings) Guess I'll have to record in the middle of the night. But expect audio from me,from now on.


----------



## Beatnik (Apr 6, 2007)

Yeah, I had all of Talib's albums on my computer for a while but have strangely ended up with just Blackstar left, guess its my fave.  _Respiration_ is a great track.


----------



## delirium (Apr 6, 2007)

My favorite track on that album is Thieves in the Night. 

The video for Respiration is pretty tight though.


----------



## cbent22 (Apr 6, 2007)

Hey has anyone heard anything about the new Little Brother album like a release date or something like that.


----------



## rockstar sin (Apr 6, 2007)

Royce Da 5'9 and Statik Selektah mixtape finally came out.  I can't wait to dl it.

@cbent: Nah not that I'm aware of.  I know there is suppose to be a new mixtape coming out but I have no info on that either.


----------



## cbent22 (Apr 6, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> Royce Da 5'9 and Statik Selektah mixtape finally came out.  I can't wait to dl it.
> 
> @cbent: Nah not that I'm aware of.  I know there is suppose to be a new mixtape coming out but I have no info on that either.



Damn last time i heard anything about it Phonte said all they had to do is finish like 7 tracks... he also said that to expect another Foreign Exchange album around fall. 
yeah im downloadin thas mixtape now cant w8 to hear it


----------



## Crowe (Apr 7, 2007)

Hm, favorite talib songs are _I Try_, _Fly That Knot_, _Beautiful Struggle_, blackstar songs excluded


----------



## Ippy (Apr 7, 2007)

Purple haze said:


> If they're in a group then it must be beyond great right?


Correct.



Undercovermc said:


> @ Purple haze: I sent you the only _Black Star_ album.. _Black Star_.


Thieves in the Night stole my soul.


----------



## Gamabunta (Apr 7, 2007)

RE: Definition is dopest song


----------



## Purple haze (Apr 7, 2007)

Haterade said:


> Correct.
> 
> Thieves in the Night stole my soul.



Thieves of the night was the second best song on that whole album. So good damn near brought me to tears 

1st: would have to be "yo yeah" just love the casualty of it.


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 9, 2007)

this

You can thank RAMIN for this gem. Not finished yet however there is no time to waste. This is Easter and while all who come here do not celebrate this day you have been blessed anyway. Follow the instructions below and enjoy RIPPERS. IT'S INFINITE
SPITBOXX

Mixing Board Operation:

ALLOW 2-3mins FOR VOCALS TO LOAD
PRESS PLAY ON LOWER RIGHT PANEL
ADJUST MASTER VOLUME
SELECT "S" FOR SOLO ON ALL 5 VOC

AL CHANNELS
ADJUST CHANNEL FADERS TO HEAR 1 LAYER AT A TIME
SELECT BEAT OF CHOICE
THE BEAT CAN BE FAST SWITCHED BY SOLO OR MUTE BUTTONS

this


Enjoy the greatest rhyme of all Time. One hour worth of music. Two crazy beats.


----------



## ParkingLot_PIMP (Apr 9, 2007)

tricky stuff there.


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 9, 2007)

Does anyone know how to compress projects in Sony Acid Pro 6. I've gone through all the tools and haven't found anything to compress files


----------



## Beatnik (Apr 9, 2007)

I'm listening to the *Kutmasta Kurt* produced album _Masters Of Illusion_ and am disappointed.  A slightly tamer than usual *Kool Keith* backed up by decent production for once, and with *Motion Man* to bounce lyrics off of....but its nothing remarkable.  Gonna check out Keith's _Project Polaroid_ and _Nogatco_ next.


----------



## delirium (Apr 9, 2007)

Nogatco bored the shit out of me. Project Polaroid I did enjoy though. Good stuff.


----------



## Gamabunta (Apr 9, 2007)

gangstarr are dopeness.


----------



## cbent22 (Apr 9, 2007)

Gamabunta said:


> gangstarr are dopeness.



Yes they are really are my friend Premier is dope


----------



## Gamabunta (Apr 9, 2007)

i know guru recently released a solo effort... although im not sure.

anyone hear of this?


----------



## Hell On Earth (Apr 9, 2007)

Premier is the Dr Dre of the East Coast.


----------



## rockstar sin (Apr 9, 2007)

Gamabunta said:


> i know guru recently released a solo effort... although im not sure.
> 
> anyone hear of this?



Nope the last album I heard from Guru was The Street Scriptures.  That was a good album.


----------



## Danchou (Apr 10, 2007)

Gamabunta said:


> gangstarr are dopeness.


You mean Gangstarr were dopeness. They ended it, eh.

Guru is doing his own thing with the Jazzmatazz series and premier is probably busy producing. But as GangStarr, they're over. Though I'm hoping for a comeback


----------



## Beatnik (Apr 10, 2007)

Deltronique said:


> Nogatco bored the shit out of me. Project Polaroid I did enjoy though. Good stuff.



Just checked out *Project Polariod*.  Its 6 years too late.  Deltron 3030 did it better back in 2000.  But still, the production is good, the rapping's fine but the lyrics are nonsense whereas Del's had meaning.  Good background hip hop music of the future I guess.

Nogatco next, then I'll go on a break from Keith for a while.


----------



## rockstar sin (Apr 10, 2007)

I wasn't too please with both *Nogatco* and *Project Polaroid*.  The production is good like you said but the lyrics are not really up to par with me.  I'm about to check out *The Return of Dr. Octagon*.  I've heard good reviews for that one.


----------



## Beatnik (Apr 10, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> I'm about to check out *The Return of Dr. Octagon*.  I've heard good reviews for that one.



Dont know if you know, but check out the  page for that album, apparently Keith had nothing to do with its release.

Forgot to mention I also checked out Hiero's *Full Circle* finally, and it was good.  Not enough Del though.


----------



## Crowe (Apr 10, 2007)

Full Circle is hot as hell imo with tracks like _Powers that Be_, _Classic_, _Fantasy Island_ it's definitely my fav Hiero album.


----------



## Beatnik (Apr 10, 2007)

^I also liked the female singer they included in tunes like _Make Your Move_.

Just listened to Kool Keith's *Nogatco* and it wasnt bad at all actually, good production, and Keith's rhyming was better than usual.

I'm going to check out Non Phixion's *The Future Is Now* 4 years after someone first told me about them.  I'm so slow.


----------



## rockstar sin (Apr 10, 2007)

Beatnik said:


> Dont know if you know, but check out the  page for that album, apparently Keith had nothing to do with its release.
> 
> Forgot to mention I also checked out Hiero's *Full Circle* finally, and it was good.  Not enough Del though.



Good look with the link.  I didn't know all of this was happening with Keith like that.  I guess I'll check out the *Full Circle*.


----------



## Crowe (Apr 10, 2007)

May be old news for most people but it's new for me:


			
				Canibus Makes 1000 Bar Song?!?!? said:
			
		

> Despite that he seems to lose more and more fans with each release as he goes further "out there," Canibus continues to put out more and more material. He gears up to release his tenth (!!) album this spring with For Whom The Bell Tolls. While he may be making some bad albums over the last few years, the man can still blaze a microphone when it comes down to it.
> 
> No stranger to making 100 or 200 bar songs, Canibus will continue his incredible Poet Laureate series this album with the 1000 bar Poet Laureate Inifinity. 1000 bars?!? I know right, but it's not quite what you think. 'Bis explained this track to XXL.
> 
> "The album is 17 tracks and “Poet Laureate Infinity” is the grand finale on the album. There are 1,000 bars in that track and due to the way it’s layered, it’s an infinite rhyme. When you mix it and spread it throughout five channels, [you have the ability] to mix the track differently every time. *Because when you hear the mix, whichever one you hear, you are only listening to one layer at a time. But there are four other layers there. You are only going to be hearing 200 bars per record. But at any moment and every moment, there are 800 bars that you’re not listening to. So I’ve created something that’s never been done before. Every time it’s mixed, you’ll hear a different song."*




Sounds fucking interesting....



Beatnik said:


> ^I also liked the female singer they included in tunes like _Make Your Move_.


Goapele have a beautiful voice. You've heard her on Soweto with hiero? I luv that song.


----------



## Gamabunta (Apr 10, 2007)

i heard it a while ago. yo peK, are u a member of DX?


----------



## competitionbros (Apr 10, 2007)

damn, anyone checl to see if _Eardrum _ was in stores, it was supposed to come out today


----------



## rockstar sin (Apr 10, 2007)

pek the villain said:


> May be old news for most people but it's new for me:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was going to post this today but I had stepped out for a second.  The track is 49 minutes long and when you think the man stopped, he just continues with more heat.  Today was my first time hearing it so it's new for me too.


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (Apr 10, 2007)

Canibus Makes 1000 Bar Song?!?!? said:
			
		

> Despite that he seems to lose more and more fans with each release as he goes further "out there,"



I've heard of a few of his later albums and after taking in *Rip the Jacker*, the others seem too _monotonous_. 

Besides *Poet Laureate Infinity* (if its anything like *Poet Laureate II*), *Rip the Jacker II* should bring those diminishing numbers back up.


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 10, 2007)

Jedi Mind Tricks said:


> I've heard of a few of his later albums and after taking in *Rip the Jacker*, the others seem too _monotonous_.
> 
> Besides *Poet Laureate Infinity* (if its anything like *Poet Laureate II*), *Rip the Jacker II* should bring those diminishing numbers back up.



PLInfinite is out(in incomplete form)

Poetlaureteinfinitey.com

Zoom in and play with the mixing board.


Check it out,been having fun with PLI for a few days.

Bis Meets Bethoveen
Click


----------



## cbent22 (Apr 10, 2007)

competitionbros said:


> damn, anyone checl to see if _Eardrum _ was in stores, it was supposed to come out today



I really hope it did bc i have been waiting for this album for a little while now


----------



## jdama (Apr 11, 2007)

The best straight up rare-form dissathon spleen album by Kool Keith has got to be as Dr.Dooom, "First Come First Served". I listen to it all the time, it's hilarious and hella dark.

And Dre ain't got NOTHING on Premier as a beat composer. Dre is a billion times more a hitmaker and a success as a "producer", tho.


----------



## delirium (Apr 11, 2007)

I remember when I got Dr. Dooom on vinyl.. Oh man.. 

I remember seeing it at this small shop just sittin there waitin for me to pick it up. Homey gave me a discount on it too. Shit was nice. I also really liked Black Elvis. Now that album makes me laugh.


----------



## Beatnik (Apr 11, 2007)

My favourite Keith album is _Matthew_.  Nice putdowns on that, oh and a funny Jamaican accent too.


----------



## rockstar sin (Apr 11, 2007)

The holy resurrection of Big Pun by the name of Joell Ortiz.  Here is the link to his new videos from The Brick Bodega Chronicles.  If your a fan of Hip Hop you have to appreciate this video and the lyrics.  You don't need to see naked bitches and fancy cars to see a good video.

Link removed


----------



## rockstar sin (Apr 11, 2007)

^Both videos?  My bad for the mishap then.


----------



## Gamabunta (Apr 11, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g-LRuhmFSBU[/YOUTUBE]

lolz


----------



## cbent22 (Apr 11, 2007)

Gamabunta said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g-LRuhmFSBU[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> lolz



Hahaha this shit is funny as hell


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 11, 2007)

{...[Fighting On]...}


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 11, 2007)

Anyone listened to Cilvaringz? His new album is pretty dope,here the track list

01- Poison Ring Chamber (Intro) [00:40]
02- Wu-Tang Martial Expert ft. Prince Rakeem [02:52]
"The RZA"
03- The Weeping Tiger ft. Shallah Raekwon, [03:32]
Ghostface Killah & Prince Rakeem "The RZA"
04- Sheherezad, My Beloved [04:37]
(The Greatest Love Story Ever Told - Chapte
05- Death To America [03:38]
06- In The Name Of Allah ft. Prince Rakeem [07:29]
"The RZA", Method Man, Masta Killa, Scienti
07- Jewels / Christ & Judas ft. GZA/Genius [03:32]
08- Brothers Ain't Brothers [04:00]
09- Blazing Saddles feat. Killarmy [02:42]
10- Caravanserai - Chapter I ft. Shallah [00:44]
Raekwon
11- Damascus [02:56]
12- Caravanserai - Chapter II ft. Shallah [01:07]
Raekwon & Salah Edin
13- Two Missed Calls... (Skit) [01:21]
14- Dart Tournament ft. Killa Sin & Blue [02:50]
Raspberry
15- The Saga... [04:40]
16- Forever Michael (Wacko Tablo) [03:13]
17- Elephant Juice [05:02]
18- Deaf, Dumb & Blind [04:41]
19- Warriors & Poets (Skit) [01:26]
20- Valentine Day Massacre ft. 9th Prince, 60 [05:00]
Sec Assassin, Scientific Shabazz & Blue Ras
21- Poisen Ring Chamber (Outro) ft. Method Man [00:39]





If anyone wants it just ask.


----------



## Ippy (Apr 11, 2007)

lol, I just noticed the quote in Gamabunta's sig.


----------



## ParkingLot_PIMP (Apr 11, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> Anyone listened to Cilvaringz? His new album is pretty dope,here the track list
> 
> 01- Poison Ring Chamber (Intro) [00:40]
> 02- Wu-Tang Martial Expert ft. Prince Rakeem [02:52]
> ...



ill take some of that cool whip if ya dont mind.


----------



## Gamabunta (Apr 11, 2007)

Haterade said:


> lol, I just noticed the quote in Gamabunta's sig.



                           ,


----------



## Hell On Earth (Apr 11, 2007)

"Wanna get away with murder, kill a rapper." Who said?


----------



## Gamabunta (Apr 11, 2007)

this guy i work with on the company that represents my music was opening for KRS-One. KRS told him to be on the look out for a new tune with that type of topic.

So you heard it here first. KRS will be talking about all the unsolved murders of rappers etc.


----------



## Ippy (Apr 11, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> Anyone listened to Cilvaringz? His new album is pretty dope,here the track list
> 
> 01- Poison Ring Chamber (Intro) [00:40]
> 02- Wu-Tang Martial Expert ft. Prince Rakeem [02:52]
> ...


I'll take this.


----------



## Purple haze (Apr 11, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> Anyone listened to Cilvaringz? His new album is pretty dope,here the track list
> 
> 01- Poison Ring Chamber (Intro) [00:40]
> 02- Wu-Tang Martial Expert ft. Prince Rakeem [02:52]
> ...



I wouldn't mind hearing this.


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (Apr 11, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> Anyone listened to Cilvaringz? His new album is pretty dope,here the track list
> 
> 01- Poison Ring Chamber (Intro) [00:40]
> 02- Wu-Tang Martial Expert ft. Prince Rakeem [02:52]
> ...




Pass it my way, cheers!


----------



## cbent22 (Apr 12, 2007)

Just got my Rock The Bells tickets in the mail today


----------



## jdama (Apr 12, 2007)

Yo trunks, pass us the cilva plz......would be awesome.


----------



## rockstar sin (Apr 12, 2007)

cbent22 said:


> Just got my Rock The Bells tickets in the mail today



So you finally ordered them.  Wasn't you the one who said they sold out everywhere and I told you I got it from ticketmaster?


----------



## Purple haze (Apr 12, 2007)

Anyone care to pimp Mos defs album "The new danger". I got MD's album true magic but that disappointed me and didn't live up to my expectations. It sounded more like a mixtape.


----------



## cbent22 (Apr 13, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> So you finally ordered them.  Wasn't you the one who said they sold out everywhere and I told you I got it from ticketmaster?



nah i ordered them last week but i just got them 2day


----------



## Gamabunta (Apr 13, 2007)

Purple haze said:


> Anyone care to pimp Mos defs album "The new danger". I got MD's album true magic but that disappointed me and didn't live up to my expectations. It sounded more like a mixtape.



i agree. true magic was good but i expected a bit more. probably cos im comparing it to blackstar with talib


----------



## jdama (Apr 13, 2007)

I just get the feeling that Mos just stopped trying on his last two records..... sad.


----------



## Crowe (Apr 13, 2007)

The more I listen to Tru3 magic, the more I enjoy it tbh. I at first disliked it a lot but now consider it to be a decent album :/


----------



## Ippy (Apr 13, 2007)

A little self advertising.  All jokes, of course.



Oh, btw, I'm not feelin Cilvaringz. :/

edit: ....the first half of the album.  It starts picking up about halfway. :S

/me was in the middle of listening to it while making the post

Thanks ppl.


----------



## Gamabunta (Apr 13, 2007)

HES JUST A RASCAL!
HES JUST A RASCAL!
HES JUST A RASCAL!
DIZZEE RASCAL!


----------



## competitionbros (Apr 13, 2007)

albums _supposedly_ coming out next month



The month of May looks like it's gonna be a big one or hip hop, as we've got some highly anticipated albums coming out, starting with Pharoahe Monch's Desire on May 1st. The long-awaited album marks the first time in 8 years that Monch has come out with a full release. The album will feature production from Black Milk, Denaun Porter, and feature guest spots from Erykah Badu, Mr. Porter and others.

Also on May 1st , we've got A-Plus of Hieroglyphics coming out with My Last Good Deed on Hieroglyphics Imperium. The album will feature Souls of Mischief, Jennifer Johns and Pep Love. Ne-Yo's much awaited sophmore album Because of You will also be coming out on May 1st via Island Def Jam. The album will feature Jay-Z and Jennifer Hudson, among others.

The next week is going to be an extremely busy one as Bobby Valentino (Special Occasion, Def Jam), Sage Francis (Human the Death Dance, Epitaph), DJ Jazzy Jeff (Return of the Magnificent, Rapster), Mike Jones (American Dream, Warner) and Chris Lowe (Next Thing Smokin', Green Streets) will all be coming out on May 8th.

Finally, the month of May will round out with the following releases on May 22nd: Hell Rell (For the Hell of It, Koch), Young Jeezy & U.S.D.A. (Young Jeezy Presents U.S.D.A.: Cold Summer, Def Jam), Ayatollah (Louder, Nature Sounds) Finally, former rivals KRS-One and Marley Marl will also be releasing an album on Koch titled Hip Hop Lives on May 22nd.



KRS got a new album? I hope it's good and he hasn't lost his touch.


----------



## Sid (Apr 13, 2007)

Gamabunta said:


> HES JUST A RASCAL!
> HES JUST A RASCAL!
> HES JUST A RASCAL!
> DIZZEE RASCAL!



His new track _Sirens_ is pretty damn dope. I like it a lot more than his older stuff.


----------



## rockstar sin (Apr 13, 2007)

Damn 8 years since Pharoahe came out with a full release.  That's crazy.  "When the Smoke Clears" is one of the most realist videos in Hip Hop today.  Too bad it's banned from t.v. but you who can blame them.  It's raw but it still has a positive message to it.


----------



## Crowe (Apr 13, 2007)

Monch is ill as hell. I fucking love his lyrics and his verse on Oh no! with Mos and Nate (chorus) actually puts Mos to shame imo.

btw: Army of the Pharaoh's instrumentals are hot as hell. Narrow Grave and Tear it Down ftw. Battle Cry was dope too but too much Vinnie :I


----------



## Jef88 (Apr 13, 2007)

any one into _blockhead_
i like that stuff 
but it doesnt realy have alot of lyrics 
more hip-hop tunes

allso like Molemen 

but i dunno alot about Rap


----------



## Gamabunta (Apr 13, 2007)

Sid said:


> His new track _Sirens_ is pretty damn dope. I like it a lot more than his older stuff.



i will have 2 peep it


----------



## cbent22 (Apr 14, 2007)

competitionbros said:


> albums _supposedly_ coming out next month
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cant wait for this one. i loved hearing him on Classic


----------



## Slug (Apr 14, 2007)

Link removed

this video is hardcore. i love jean grae


----------



## jdama (Apr 14, 2007)

Cilvaringz's record has the old Wu Sound to it, which is nice.... but he says some schitt that is just wayyyyy outta line (even to me, a left-wing radical Arab). RZA and Raekwon are AMAZING on it, though.


----------



## cbent22 (Apr 14, 2007)

Slug said:


> Tenten is a vampire
> 
> this video is hardcore. i love jean grae



yeah dope video and Jean Grae is tha shit


----------



## competitionbros (Apr 14, 2007)

NOOOOOO, Talib's album has been pushed back to June 19th, why does this continue to happen


----------



## delirium (Apr 14, 2007)

competitionbros said:


> NOOOOOO, Talib's album has been pushed back to June 19th, why does this continue to happen



That makes me sad to no end.


----------



## Quiet Storm (Apr 14, 2007)

this rap battle is raw!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zHu0JdBGmd8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lord of Mikawa (Apr 14, 2007)

moe said:


> Have you listened to Nujabes by any chance? I garuntee you that you will fall in love with him too.


Nujabes is the shit. I wish everyone who enjoys rap and hip hop would listen to his music.


----------



## Ippy (Apr 14, 2007)

competitionbros said:


> NOOOOOO, Talib's album has been pushed back to June 19th, why does this continue to happen





Deltronique said:


> That makes me sad to no end.



Good things come to those that wait.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Apr 14, 2007)

Jean Grae ripped that shit, I'm in love.


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 15, 2007)

Got that new Sage Francis. Who wants?

Edit:NVM sent it to everyone whose posted on the last two pages,if you didn't get it tell me.


----------



## LayZ (Apr 15, 2007)

Haterade said:


> Good things come to those that wait.



I've been telling that to myself for like 8 months now.


----------



## cbent22 (Apr 15, 2007)

competitionbros said:


> NOOOOOO, Talib's album has been pushed back to June 19th, why does this continue to happen



Dammit this album better be straight fire bc i have been waiting for this shyt forever does anyone know why it keeps on getting pushed back


----------



## ParkingLot_PIMP (Apr 15, 2007)

Im digging what im hearing so far from Sages Human the Death Dance.

thx mystictrunks.


----------



## Gamabunta (Apr 16, 2007)

human death dance is 1/2 amazing, 1/2 lame. i love some of sage' stuff, but with me he is a hit and a miss.


----------



## cbent22 (Apr 16, 2007)

Gamabunta said:


> human death dance is 1/2 amazing, 1/2 lame. i love some of sage' stuff, but with me he is a hit and a miss.



yeah i feel ya on this one. for me some tracks are fire and then there are some tracks that are just very ok


----------



## Purple haze (Apr 16, 2007)

Just got finished with listening to mac lethal and he's probably better then eminem. That is of course I have a biased opinion when it comes to eminem so that might not be true but mac's  pretty damn dope.


----------



## Slug (Apr 17, 2007)

Purple haze said:


> Just got finished with listening to mac lethal and he's probably better then eminem. That is of course I have a biased opinion when it comes to eminem so that might not be true but mac's  pretty damn dope.



haha, and you listened to mac lethal when he was half the emcee that he is today. he has grown soo much lyrically and in terms of wit too.


----------



## rockstar sin (Apr 17, 2007)

df I come back and Gama is banned 

Mac lethal is good but he is no enimem.  He's no Ill Bill either.


----------



## Purple haze (Apr 17, 2007)

Slug said:


> haha, and you listened to mac lethal when he was half the emcee that he is today. he has grown soo much lyrically and in terms of wit too.



Thats why you gotta pimp out more mac lethal! Midnight in Manhattan was definitely the stand out track out of that whole album.

This is my order when it comes to tracks for that mac album

1: Midnight in manhatten
2:: A cool breeze
3 cyborgs revenge.


----------



## Slug (Apr 18, 2007)

nah, this is why i should pimp more music, but from what i gather, your the only person who downloaded/listened to it. so i duno


----------



## Undercovermc (Apr 20, 2007)

I've got a link to the Bone Thugs-N-Harmony's new album; _Strength & Loyalty_. Let me know if you want it.

EDIT: I've got a link to Joell Ortiz's new album; _The Brick Bodega Chronicles_ too.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Apr 22, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cE-PlSDObL0&eurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww%2Eallhiphop%2Ecom%2Frumors%2F[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Undercovermc (Apr 22, 2007)

^I hadn't seen the video to that song I only heard it on _The Hollywood Recordings_ album. It fits the sound of the song well.


----------



## Purple haze (Apr 22, 2007)

Slug said:


> nah, this is why i should pimp more music, but from what i gather, your the only person who downloaded/listened to it. so i duno



Yo, if you got'em pimp'em. Thats what I say.


----------



## jdama (Apr 23, 2007)

I wouldn't mind that either.


----------



## rockstar sin (Apr 23, 2007)

Pass me the Brick Bodega Chronicles homie.  The mixtape I have was the prelude to his album.  Due to health problems I haven't posted in here for a minute, but I have some albums I must pimp out to the mass public.

Only check out this track with Evidence and Phonte from Little Brother.  I've made a mix from this beat but i's not finish yet.  Alchemist really od on this.

ライフワーク！？(RAIFUWAAKU!?~Lifework!?)


----------



## Undercovermc (Apr 23, 2007)

^I hope your health is better now.

I sent _The Brick Bodega Chronicles_.


----------



## Undercovermc (Apr 23, 2007)

*Nas concert [UK]*



*Great Britain*
*Fri 18/05/07  - 21:00 - Nas - The Works Birmingham, UK
Sun 20/05/07 - 19:00 - Nas - Cardiff University Students Union Cardiff, Wales, UK
Mon 21/05/07 - 19:00 - Nas - Manchester Apollo Manchester, Lancashire, UK
Tue 22/05/07 - 19:00 - Nas - Hammersmith Apollo London, UK*

The last one is on the same day as my friends birthday and it's in my neck of the woods. I'm there.


----------



## Undercovermc (Apr 23, 2007)

Scroll down. Click 'Free'. Enter the 4 letters/digits and press 'Download from...'


----------



## delirium (Apr 23, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> Pass me the Brick Bodega Chronicles homie.  The mixtape I have was the prelude to his album.  Due to health problems I haven't posted in here for a minute, but I have some albums I must pimp out to the mass public.
> 
> Only check out this track with Evidence and Phonte from Little Brother.  I've made a mix from this beat but i's not finish yet.  Alchemist really od on this.
> 
> ライフワーク！？(RAIFUWAAKU!?~Lifework!?)



Yo.. get better dude.

So I've been rockin to some Kero One and Cool Calm Pete lately (about to get into the group he's apart of, Babbletron, right now). Any fans?


----------



## rockstar sin (Apr 23, 2007)

Good looking out Del.  Undercover it's giving me the message of download session invalid. Damn PC cockblocking from me hearing dopeness.


----------



## Undercovermc (Apr 23, 2007)

RS doesn't work in the AOL browser. If you're using that try IE or FireFox instead. Plus, don't leave it too long before you press 'Download from...'. The code and session will become invalid if left for too long. If you're still having problems, I'll upload it to another host shortly.

@Del. I'm going to give _Kero One - Windmills of the Soul_ a spin soon.


----------



## cbent22 (Apr 23, 2007)

Im just now picking up the new Boot Camp Click has anyone heard it and give me any opinions


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Apr 24, 2007)

If you're talking about Jesus price superstar, i heard a few tracks it sounded ok. It was well-received though.

Does anyone know what the Last Emperor is up to, if he's making or releasing an album soon?


----------



## Gamabunta (Apr 24, 2007)

sup all.............


----------



## cbent22 (Apr 24, 2007)

Snake_108 said:


> If you're talking about Jesus price superstar, i heard a few tracks it sounded ok. It was well-received though.
> 
> Does anyone know what the Last Emperor is up to, if he's making or releasing an album soon?



Nah i wasnt talkin about that....but the cd i dled seemed 2 be a fake so o well. 


Whats up Gamabunta welcome back what did you get banned for


----------



## Gamabunta (Apr 24, 2007)

thread spamming lol.

anything happenin in the hip-hop thread ive missed?


----------



## Hell On Earth (Apr 24, 2007)

So The Joell Ortiz album is suppose to be out today, anyone have it?


----------



## cbent22 (Apr 24, 2007)

Gamabunta said:


> thread spamming lol.
> 
> anything happenin in the hip-hop thread ive missed?


lol spamming everyones favorite pastime 

Nuthin really everything has been pretty quiet in here recently(maybe everyone i still down about hearing about the ush back of Ear Drum)


----------



## Undercovermc (Apr 24, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> So The Joell Ortiz album is suppose to be out today, anyone have it?


Yeah I mentioned that I had a [RS] link to it on the previous page. Check your inbox.


----------



## Gamabunta (Apr 24, 2007)

if anyones interested, there is a new track by kruwl aka isodope (yours truely) recently recorded.



deltron can vouch for its quality


----------



## Crowe (Apr 25, 2007)

I've been thinking about pimping P.O.S for some time now and I wanted to know if there are people interested? I honestly love the guys music, it's hardrock rap but not "Vinnie Paz baby" style.

[youtube=XGufRiMnpGI]Bleeding Hearts Club - Slug & P.O.S[/youtube]


*Spoiler*: _Wikipedia_ 





> *Naming*
> 
> P.O.S. *began as a punk rock musician*. In high school, Alexander and his friends played punk shows in a band called "Om," in which he first came to be referred to as "Pissed Off Stef." The abbreviation has taken on various and indefinite meanings since, including "*Product Of Society*", "*Promise Of Stress*", "*Promise Of Skil*l" and "*Piece of Shit*."
> 
> ...






 - some tracks.


----------



## delirium (Apr 25, 2007)

Aw shit.. I never did Audition when I said I was. >.<

Most definite yes on that. I love his Punk-Hop style.


----------



## Crowe (Apr 25, 2007)

I love artists that try something different, combining genres, using instruments that would usually not be used and especially those who's doing a very good job like P.O.S. 

I've got Audition up and will soon have Ipecac Neat up, I'll send them out later this evening / tonight.


----------



## Perverse (Apr 25, 2007)

Damn, it's good to be back. What up, y'all?


----------



## rockstar sin (Apr 25, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> So The Joell Ortiz album is suppose to be out today, anyone have it?



Yeah Undercovermc was good enough to pimp this bad boy out.  I give it a 4.5 out a 5.  Lyrics is a 5 but it's too damn short.

Gama I'm about to check out your track in a few.


----------



## Gamabunta (Apr 25, 2007)

awesome, thanks ^_^

man ive got so much work to do.... an im sorting out a hip-hop playlist!!


----------



## rockstar sin (Apr 25, 2007)

Listened to it twice Gama and it's pretty dope.  The most important part of this track is that it has a positive message and a moral to the story.  The lyrics goes with the hook and has you bopping to the beat.  Keep it up homie and do what you do.


----------



## Gamabunta (Apr 25, 2007)

thanks bro, feed is always appreciated.

man i havent listened to rev vol 1 for ages...

*puts on "Revolutionary"*


----------



## Jef88 (Apr 25, 2007)

got only one thing to contribute to you guys (and you prolly know it)
do a search on Ninjatune it"s an awesome label with lots of hip hop


----------



## Gamabunta (Apr 25, 2007)

FUCK THE POLICE!


----------



## Perverse (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm checkin' that Joell Ortiz later tonight. I'll post my thoughts afterwards.


----------



## jdama (Apr 26, 2007)

Damn, poor ?uesto.


----------



## Crowe (Apr 26, 2007)

Damn. Fuck the cops indeed, the thing is they never get caught for this. It's not just physical abuse, there is also psychological abuse. I got a blacc friend, no wai?!, that's totally given up on these kinds. 

A few months back the guards to a nightclub told him that he was too drunk to be allowed in, the thing is - the guy never drinks. I called him and asked him to come by and after long talks with the guards we gave up - luckily we had a journalist friend with us and she started to ask them a few questions and they got nervous and then later got the boss who let the guy in without even apologizing. Mood ruined - evening ruined for all of us just because some fucktarded guards.


----------



## Gamabunta (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## cbent22 (Apr 26, 2007)

Yeah for real Fuck the 5-0 Quest is arguably one of the best drummers in world and cant even get no respect from the po's thats bull shit


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 27, 2007)

some embarrassing drama


----------



## competitionbros (Apr 27, 2007)

Well if police are willing to raid a DJ's crib because he allegedly "sells artists music illegally and without their consent" then they're basically gonna do whatever they want to the Hip-Hop community.


----------



## Perverse (Apr 27, 2007)

competitionbros said:


> Well if police are willing to raid a DJ's crib because he allegedly "sells artists music illegally and without their consent" then they're basically gonna do whatever they want to the Hip-Hop community.



You talkin' bout DJ Drama?

If anyone wants my review of the Joell Ortiz album, here it is...

Ortiz reminds me a lot of Sean Price, in terms of his lyricism. He has the same gritty flow, and his rhyme scheme tends to be similar as well. For those of you who are fans of Sean Price, definitely check the album. The beats are very nice and the four songs entitled "125" parts 1, 2, 3 & 4 respectively, are all very good songs. Part 3 has a huge guest list (Ras Kass, Grafh, Stimuli, etc.). On the whole, definitely one of the best underground releases of the year. 4.8/5


----------



## Undercovermc (Apr 27, 2007)

^I concur with that review. _The Brick Bodega Chronicles_ is a solid underground album and Hip-Hop listeners should definitely check it out.


----------



## Perverse (Apr 27, 2007)

Yup. Definitely a great album. I don't think it'll garner any mainstream popularity, even if it had the marketing power of 50 Cent or a similar star. The radio doesn't like the gritty, raw style that the streets of New York seem to be producing today (Ortiz, Sean Price, Sheek Louch, etc.).


----------



## Gamabunta (Apr 27, 2007)

There is too much red tape and shit in hip-hop nowadays.

_"You need clearance to sample jingle bells, what the hell?"_


----------



## competitionbros (Apr 27, 2007)

Dub Fresh said:


> You talkin' bout DJ Drama?





Yes i was.



edit: anyone want Diplomats- More than music vol.2?


----------



## Crowe (Apr 29, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]Ooa8nHKPZ5k[/YOUTUBE]
:d


----------



## rockstar sin (Apr 29, 2007)

^MTV Video of the Year right there.


----------



## rockstar sin (Apr 29, 2007)

Sorry for the double post but can someone please resize my sig for me.  It's too big for my liking.


----------



## Undercovermc (Apr 29, 2007)

"Freshman backpack where i'm holdin' all my work at". :rofl Too funny.

@Cyber Celeb. The max height for the signature of a non-senior member is 400px, so I made it fit to that.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Apr 29, 2007)

Anyone have Game's Doctors Advocate the full album?


----------



## Perverse (Apr 29, 2007)

Having heard a Wu-Tang album for the first time yesterday, all I can say is...DAMN!


----------



## delirium (Apr 29, 2007)

^^That hurts...

I created the first Wu-Tang thread in here because of you... and after uploading all those albums, you didn't even download 'em? Punk.

Everyone.. go listen to some Kero One - Windmills of the Soul for some of that ATCQ.. early Slum Village type shit. Off the hook! What?


----------



## Protege (Apr 29, 2007)

Guess who's back ^_^

First time hearing Wu-tang?! *Gasp* =P


----------



## delirium (Apr 29, 2007)

Protege said:


> Guess who's back ^_^
> 
> First time hearing Wu-tang?! *Gasp* =P



Hmm.. I remember the name, and I remember exchanging some posts.. I just don't remember what it was we talked about? 

Obviously Hip Hop... who'd you name drop?


----------



## Undercovermc (Apr 29, 2007)

I missed _Windmills of the Soul_ when it dropped last year. I got it recently and it's a great album. The beats have a good vibe (some jazzy) and the lyrics are on par.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 29, 2007)

Has anyone gotten the new Bone Thugz album that came out? If so, is it any good?


----------



## Hell On Earth (Apr 29, 2007)

Anyone!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Undercovermc (Apr 29, 2007)

Yeah I've got it and it's a good album, but it's not touching the old school Bone Thugs-n-Harmony by a long shot. I like the song _Never Forget Me_ which features Akon.


----------



## cbent22 (Apr 29, 2007)

Dub Fresh said:


> Having heard a Wu-Tang album for the first time yesterday, all I can say is...DAMN!



Damn man you have been sleepin on one of the greatest if not the greatest  hip hop groups of all time. But hey its better that you started to listen 2 them now rather than to never listen 2 them 

BTW what album was it. plz tell me it was 36 Chambers bc that album is sick as hell


----------



## Protege (Apr 29, 2007)

Delirium said:


> Hmm.. I remember the name, and I remember exchanging some posts.. I just don't remember what it was we talked about?
> 
> Obviously Hip Hop... who'd you name drop?



Hmm you and I talked about Black Eyed Peas, Blue Scholars, hmm, and various others lol.


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 30, 2007)

Last Emperor is THAT dude. Bumping Hidden Treasures as I type.


----------



## Perverse (Apr 30, 2007)

Just about to bump that new Jazzy Jeff shit, _Return of the Magnificent._ I'll give y'all a review later.


----------



## Undercovermc (Apr 30, 2007)

Has a link to J. Dilla - Anthology Volume 3.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Apr 30, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> Last Emperor is THAT dude. Bumping Hidden Treasures as I type.



YEP. No exaggeration, he's in my top 5 right now. Too slept on.


----------



## rockstar sin (Apr 30, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> Has a link to J. Dilla - Anthology Volume 3.



Yeah I'm about to dl that just a minute.  I'll put up a review when I'm finish listening to it completely.


----------



## cbent22 (Apr 30, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> Has a link to J. Dilla - Anthology Volume 3.



Yeah can ya send that my way man. Sick ass avy btw


----------



## Purple haze (Apr 30, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> Has a link to J. Dilla - Anthology Volume 3.



Send that my way too.


----------



## Gamabunta (Apr 30, 2007)

2nd Childhood is a great tune to play during the summer. Such a tune!!


----------



## rockstar sin (May 1, 2007)

*Concrete Eyes *by Elzhi and *Life Goes On *by Royce Da 5'9 are the two tracks that really sticks out to me on J-Dilla Anthology Vol. 3 album.  J-Dilla was really ahead of his time and it's sad that we are losing a guy that was aiming for the top.


----------



## cbent22 (May 1, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> *Concrete Eyes *by Elzhi and *Life Goes On *by Royce Da 5'9 are the two tracks that really sticks out to me on J-Dilla Anthology Vol. 3 album.  J-Dilla was really ahead of his time and it's sad that we are losing a guy that was aiming for the top.



Yeah i feel ya on this one but personally he is in my top 3 producers.: 
1. J. Dilla
2.Dj Premier 
3. Pete Rock
BTW does anyone know where i can get some good music avatars. Im lookin for John Coltrane,Miles Davis, or Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Perverse (May 2, 2007)

RZA has to be up there for top producers.


----------



## Perverse (May 2, 2007)

Who's got the video clip for J Dilla's track _Won't Do _off _The Shining?_ I do! I'll pimp all y'all cats now. I better get props for this!


----------



## rockstar sin (May 2, 2007)

Okay boys and girls.  It's time to present to you the Art of Stylin vs Art of Patterns brought to you by my homie Elzhi from Slum Village.  Let me prove to you how this guy is on another level.  If your trying to be a MC you must study both of these arts so pay close attention to this video.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LDz_eTkWuUE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Batman (May 2, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> Okay boys and girls.  It's time to present to you the Art of Stylin vs Art of Patterns brought to you by my homie Elzhi from Slum Village.  Let me prove to you how this guy is on another level.  If your trying to be a MC you must study both of these arts so pay close attention to this video.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LDz_eTkWuUE[/YOUTUBE]



Lol I was just watching that yesterday. Good shit that shows you how monstrous is the village of SLUM.


----------



## cbent22 (May 2, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> Okay boys and girls.  It's time to present to you the Art of Stylin vs Art of Patterns brought to you by my homie Elzhi from Slum Village.  Let me prove to you how this guy is on another level.  If your trying to be a MC you must study both of these arts so pay close attention to this video.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LDz_eTkWuUE[/YOUTUBE]



Yeah most mainstream artist suck now-a-days bc they have no clue how to do this


----------



## Zephos (May 2, 2007)

TWO Q-tip solo albums out this year?
Pinch me!
Or is wikipedia full of shit?


----------



## Perverse (May 3, 2007)

No-one wanted the Dilla?


----------



## rockstar sin (May 3, 2007)

Batman said:


> Lol I was just watching that yesterday. Good shit that shows you how monstrous is the village of SLUM.



lol Great minds think alike.  I don't even remember how I found that but Elzhi is out of this planet.


----------



## cbent22 (May 3, 2007)

Dub Fresh said:


> RZA has to be up there for top producers.



:amazed Shyt you are so right how the fuck can i forget RZA 
edited list 
1.J-Dilla
2.RZA
3.Dj Premier


----------



## Aruarian (May 3, 2007)

If anyone doesn't have it for some retarded reason, I have *K'naan - The Dusty Foot Philosopher* upped on YSI. If you haven't heard it, in my opinion it is one of the finest hip-hop records I have ever heard, but that might be seen as one whom might not be as educated in the culture as some. But even so, this is one mighty-fucking-fine record at the very least.


----------



## ParkingLot_PIMP (May 3, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> Okay boys and girls.  It's time to present to you the Art of Stylin vs Art of Patterns brought to you by my homie Elzhi from Slum Village.  Let me prove to you how this guy is on another level.  If your trying to be a MC you must study both of these arts so pay close attention to this video.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LDz_eTkWuUE[/YOUTUBE]



now thats some tight lines he threw out.


----------



## delirium (May 4, 2007)

Just trying to sprinkle some intelligence into this thread..

*The Reasons Why Vanilla Ice Is?

More Hip-Hop Than You*



			
				Jimmy Valentime said:
			
		

> 1) Fucked Madonna.
> 
> Who was also fucked by hip-hop legends, Big Daddy Kane and Tupac.
> 
> ...


----------



## Batman (May 4, 2007)

I'm stilly waiting for kanye to learn how to freestyle. I was watching an old video about a month ago of Kanye freestyling with Mos in england or somewhere like that to the 'overnight celebrity' beat, and Kanye looked so damned amatuerish that I'll be he personally searched the internet ahd deleated the video so that people wouldn't see how wack he was off the dome.

But anyway that's not what I meant to ask ya'll. If any of you saw the road to stardom show with missy elliot about two years ago there was this kat on there named Akil Dasan. He was the only artist on there that I thought was superstar material and I hadn't thought about him for a minute. But when I was looking back on old artist that had been meaning to cop, I remembered him. Anyone listening to his sound? Cause I'm about to get some of his music.

For those that don't know, here's a clip of him from youtube.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lwv03Ilce2w&mode=related&search=[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Perverse (May 4, 2007)

Does the MD hate Dipset?


----------



## rockstar sin (May 4, 2007)

Dub Fresh said:


> Does the MD hate Dipset?



Dipset isn't worthy to be talked about in the intelligent hip hop/rap discussion.  These fruity tooty fresh and fruity bullshit rap won't cut it with me.  Even though Tim Gist and Hell Rell is nice.  40 Cal has metaphors for days but his damn voice.  JR Writer is a fake cam'ron with a more annoying ass voice.  Juelz became popular because bitches dig him and his adlibs. AYE!!!!


----------



## Perverse (May 4, 2007)

Hell Rell and 40 Cal are my two favourites, but I don't really dig Dipset either.


----------



## Crowe (May 4, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> Okay boys and girls.  It's time to present to you the Art of Stylin vs Art of Patterns brought to you by my homie Elzhi from Slum Village.  Let me prove to you how this guy is on another level.  If your trying to be a MC you must study both of these arts so pay close attention to this video.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LDz_eTkWuUE[/YOUTUBE]


I really liked some of the line the dude dropped. Was it a freestyle at the end or is it from a track? If so, could someone plz upload the track / album? 

I personally find this guys story really touching. Taken from , where he is explaining the reason he decided to make that tatoo.

His tatoo


*Spoiler*: __ 





> Last summer, my brother and I started small business customizing and painting superbikes. As I began to realize how much work and opportunities were out there, I began to work too hard. I stayed up five days straight, going inbetween painting, running errands, and having meetings among other shit. My personality began to change drastically as I deprived my body of sleep, and I began my decent into mania. I woke up in the hospital, though I didn’t know it was a hospital till four days later.
> 
> I was manic, I had a chemical imbalance in my brain that needed to be corrected and that meant staying in the psych ward as long as is needed. It became a prison. We were allowed to smoke 2 cigarettes every 2 hours, and you had to smoke them within 10 minutes. We weren’t allowed to have matches or cigarettes out of the hospital staff’s control, so I started hiding cigarettes, black and mild’s and lighters outside in the yard. I came to call it that, there was a camera posted watching over it, sorta like a sentry and when your manic, you think everyone is out to fuck you over. Ridiculous isn’t it? One night I had a dream that someone was trying to shove something down my throat, I wake up to find a bowl of tapioca sitting by my bed. Apparently the nurses forgot to give me my medical and had to “make me” eat it. I endured every medical test the institution had to offer, spinal taps are fun…It was undoubtedly the most emotionally and psychologically exhausting experience of my life, probably for my family and some of my friends as well.
> 
> ...


----------



## rockstar sin (May 4, 2007)

pek the villain said:


> I really liked some of the line the dude dropped. Was it a freestyle at the end or is it from a track? If so, could someone plz upload the track / album?




Actually it is a track where he is teaching people how to rap.  I'm going to look for it now and upload it for those who wants it.


----------



## cbent22 (May 5, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> Actually it is a track where he is teaching people how to rap.  I'm going to look for it now and upload it for those who wants it.



yo can i get that


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (May 5, 2007)

That's a sick tattoo. APOS is definitely one of my favorite albums in recent hip-hop times.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (May 5, 2007)

*Illmatic*

Don't know if it's been posted here before, but this is a great video about Nas & Illmatic. It's Q-Tip, Primo, Pete Rock all talking about Nas when he was hungry in the '94, making Illmatic. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XlreY-jkwWg[/YOUTUBE]

Nas in his prime was the illest of all time.


----------



## Perverse (May 5, 2007)

[YOUTUBE=SmqXKbxDoJ0]Mos Def Freestyle[/YOUTUBE]
My favourite freestyle from Mos. This was ripped from the Freestyle: Art of Rhyme documentary Del sent out about 6 months ago.


----------



## Batman (May 9, 2007)

Love that mos freestlye. It just makes me laugh how these kids on youtube post their freestlye, and are talking about how they're killin tracks, and hwo they're ready for deals and they're nowhere near as nice as this. Mos makes the best mc's look average.


----------



## Perverse (May 9, 2007)

I think Talib is better than Mos.


----------



## rockstar sin (May 9, 2007)

There are days when Mos got Talib and Talib got Mos.  I'm not sure who really wins but I might give it to Talib.


----------



## Sid (May 9, 2007)

I prefer Mos' voice and flow over Talib's, but together they're killer.

They need to release a second Black Star album soon, dammit!


----------



## Spike (May 9, 2007)

Sid said:


> I prefer Mos' voice and flow over Talib's, but together they're killer.
> 
> They need to release a second Black Star album soon, dammit!



I second that big-time!

By the way, I just saw that a date has been announced for when Eardrum will be released. July 24th is the day!


----------



## delirium (May 9, 2007)

Mos Def over Talib, any day of the week. Not to say Talib isn't great. He's made some dope music.

Mos is just that good.


----------



## Undercovermc (May 9, 2007)

Mos has Talib beat when it comes to flow, but lyrically I can't decide.


----------



## rockstar sin (May 9, 2007)

Me too I can't really decide whose more lyrical but I know Common is the better freestyler out the camp.


----------



## cbent22 (May 9, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> Me too I can't really decide whose more lyrical but I know Common is the better freestyler out the camp.



Yeah man Common is the truth


----------



## mystictrunks (May 10, 2007)

KRS-One vs Fox News

Link removed


----------



## CABLE (May 10, 2007)

Talib is superior to Mos.  Mos needs to take it easy on the blow or whatever he's on.  Everytime I've seen him he's high as a kite.  And it just shows with his last album.


----------



## rockstar sin (May 10, 2007)

cbent22 said:


> Yeah man Common is the truth



Nice avy cbent.


----------



## Perverse (May 10, 2007)

Delirium said:


> Mos Def over Talib, any day of the week. Not to say Talib isn't great. He's made some dope music.
> 
> Mos is just that good.


What do you base that on? His lyricism, his flow, or a combination?


Undercovermc said:


> Mos has Talib beat when it comes to flow, but lyrically I can't decide.


I personally prefer Talib's flow over Mos Def's, but I guess that's personal preference.


SASUNARU<3 said:


> Talib is superior to Mos.  Mos needs to take it easy on the blow or whatever he's on.  Everytime I've seen him he's high as a kite.  And it just shows with his last album.


Whether Mos' is high or not when he's rapping is beside the point IMO, the fact is he puts out great music.

And on the topic of his last album, I will be getting it for free as a result of an insurance claim. My mum had some CD's, amongst other things, stolen from her car, and so she's adding a few CD's I want to the list  .


----------



## rockstar sin (May 10, 2007)

I find this to be funny and if anybody wants to know more, I'll post it.  Did you know Cam'Ron had beef with Juelz and Jim Jones and didn't speak for a year.  Now Jim Jones talking about Cam'Ron stay doing him dirty and he is not fighting their battles, so for now they are going to "punish" Cam.  Damn when 50 is right he is right.  How you kick out your boss off his own label?  Too funny.

Anyway back to more important hip hop news...


----------



## Undercovermc (May 10, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> I find this to be funny and if anybody wants to know more, I'll post it.  Did you know Cam'Ron had beef with Juelz and Jim Jones and didn't speak for a year.  Now Jim Jones talking about Cam'Ron stay doing him dirty and he is not fighting their battles, so for now they are going to "punish" Cam.  Damn when 50 is right he is right.  How you kick out your boss off his own label?  Too funny.
> 
> Anyway back to more important hip hop news...


Today my friend told me that Cam'ron was kicked out of (or left) Dipset, but I wasn't sure if he was being truthful or not. The group is lame regardless of Cam being a part of it or not.

Anywho.. Apparently Dr. Dre's Detox has been pushed back again.


----------



## cbent22 (May 10, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> Nice avy cbent.



thnx lately ive been listenin to alot of Miles and Coltrane 


*edit*etox being pushed back......not at all suprising


----------



## Perverse (May 11, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> Today my friend told me that Cam'ron was kicked out of (or left) Dipset, but I wasn't sure if he was being truthful or not. The group is lame regardless of Cam being a part of it or not.
> 
> Anywho.. Apparently Dr. Dre's Detox has been pushed back again.



That shit will never come out.


----------



## rockstar sin (May 11, 2007)

Seriously I forgot that Detox was ever coming out.  Either Dr. Dre making a masterpiece or I see a tank waiting to happen.


----------



## Ippy (May 11, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> Seriously I forgot that Detox was ever coming out.  Either Dr. Dre making a masterpiece or I see a tank waiting to happen.


I can't see Dre taking this much time to put out garbage, but anything is possible.


----------



## rockstar sin (May 11, 2007)

Here is a classic Sprite commercial brought to you by Nas and AZ.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YrE2uHXBeq8&eurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww%2Eallhiphop%2Ecom%2Frumors%2F[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (May 11, 2007)

Here's a recipe for my brothers and sisters feelin' a culinary vibe today.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S7GGkKpBR-g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## rockstar sin (May 11, 2007)

Jedi Mind Tricks said:


> Here's a recipe for my brothers and sisters feelin' a culinary vibe today.
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S7GGkKpBR-g[/YOUTUBE]



That was freaking dope. Beardyman is a beast with the beatboxing but I still want him to battle the King Rahzel.


----------



## Perverse (May 11, 2007)

Joell Ortiz is FUCKING DOPE.


----------



## little nin (May 12, 2007)

ok guys, i would like some nice new up to date hip hop, but i'm lackin knowledge of the nice unknown kinda rappers if you know what i mean, can ne1 help me out?


----------



## rockstar sin (May 12, 2007)

little nin said:


> ok guys, i would like some nice new up to date hip hop, but i'm lackin knowledge of the nice unknown kinda rappers if you know what i mean, can ne1 help me out?



Sure I could help you out but which do you prefer mainstream or underground?  Fabolous or Chino XL?  The Lox or Jedi Mind Tricks?  Which side you want.


----------



## little nin (May 12, 2007)

seeing as from that ive only heared fab and JMT you want to make the decision? im really open here


----------



## rockstar sin (May 12, 2007)

Okay since your a newcomer in a way You should start off with mainstream for now.  Try Joe Budden, Cassidy, Beanie Sigel, D-Block, Joell Ortiz, Big Lou, Papoose, Stimuli, Saigon, Fabolous, Lil Wayne, some Gangsta Grillz mixtapes, T.I, Ludacris, Nas of course, Retro Jay-Z, Big Pun of course, Big L most def, Biggie, Pac, and Kool G Rap.  There is more but try these out first.

When your really ready, then try some underground artists since they don't go for the glory but definately the guts.  Blackstar, Deacon the villain, ATCQ, De La Soul, Ill Tech, Ill Bill, Tonedeff, Justus League, Little Brother, Elzhi, Jedi Mind Tricks, Evidence and more.

If you need help in finding these artists, holla at my homie Undercovermc and he will gladly help of course.  You can PM me if need more people as well, but be warned as all I'm going to give you is the truth.


----------



## little nin (May 12, 2007)

thanks man


----------



## Undercovermc (May 12, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> If you need help in finding these artists, holla at my homie Undercovermc and he will gladly help of course. You can PM me if need more people as well, but be warned as all I'm going to give you is the truth.


Yeah, I'll gladly provide you with links to various albums. little nin, since you're from London; have you heard much UK Hip-hop? I can forward you some music from UK artists (i.e. Klashnekoff, Sway, Mashtown, Akala etc.) if you want. This way you can deviate from the _lesser_ quality music that is UK Garage/Grime, that most people are listening to in London.


----------



## Sid (May 12, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> Yeah, I'll gladly provide you with links to various albums. little nin, since you're from London; have you heard much UK Hip-hop? I can forward you some music from UK artists (i.e. Klashnekoff, Sway, Mashtown, Akala etc.) if you want. This way you can deviate from the _lesser_ quality music that is UK Garage/Grime, that most people are listening to in London.



Could you hook me up with some Klashnekoff, Sway, and Akala? I want to get more good UK hip-hop.


----------



## Undercovermc (May 12, 2007)

Sid said:


> Could you hook me up with some Klashnekoff, Sway, and Akala? I want to get more good UK hip-hop.


I sent you their discography's. It's probably best to start with their first album, although Akala's first is a mixtape.


----------



## rockstar sin (May 12, 2007)

Personally I think Sway is the best UK artist right now so I would check him out asap.


----------



## Slug (May 12, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> Personally I think Sway is the best UK artist right now so I would check him out asap.



imo, the best is plan b... hands down


----------



## little nin (May 12, 2007)

yeah plan b is doin it for me

and i know about the UK hip-hop stuff pretty much

edit: lol what fool is going around negging about how rock is better


----------



## hazashi (May 12, 2007)

hip hop sucks


----------



## mystictrunks (May 12, 2007)

hazashi said:


> hip hop sucks



Chances are you wouldn't know real hip-hop if it bite you on the ass.


Anyone have any Plan B,all I have is "Time for Plan B"


----------



## little nin (May 12, 2007)

i got his album, who needs actions when you got words


----------



## mystictrunks (May 12, 2007)

Would you mind passing it my way some time?


----------



## little nin (May 12, 2007)

want me to upload it? or do some msn sendage or what?


----------



## competitionbros (May 12, 2007)

hazashi said:


> hip hop sucks






Epic Fail.


----------



## little nin (May 12, 2007)

mystic im going bed now man, PM me


----------



## Slug (May 12, 2007)

yo mystic, pm me the "its time for plan b" i have paint it blacker and who needs actions


----------



## rockstar sin (May 13, 2007)

I think I need to start listening to Plan B so I'm going to download tomorrow.


----------



## Perverse (May 13, 2007)

Slug said:


> yo mystic, pm me the "its time for plan b" i have paint it blacker and who needs actions



Yo Slug, hit me up with Who Needs Actions When You Got Words. The Paint It Blacker album is fucking dope. If anyone doesn't have it, I definitely recommend it.


----------



## little nin (May 13, 2007)

PM me for Plan B - Who Needs Actions When You Got Words >_>


----------



## hazashi (May 13, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> Chances are you wouldn't know real hip-hop if it bite you on the ass.
> 
> 
> Anyone have any Plan B,all I have is "Time for Plan B"



I do know hip hop, and I say it sucks 
Real music to me is not just vocals and stupid lyrics like hip hop have


----------



## mystictrunks (May 13, 2007)

hazashi said:


> I do know hip hop, and I say it sucks
> Real music to me is not just vocals and stupid lyrics like hip hop have



What do you think hip-hop lyrics are?


----------



## Aruarian (May 13, 2007)

hazashi said:


> I do know hip hop, and I say it sucks
> Real music to me is not just vocals and stupid lyrics like hip hop have



You're retarded, end of story.


----------



## rockstar sin (May 13, 2007)

hazashi said:


> I do know hip hop, and I say it sucks
> Real music to me is not just vocals and stupid lyrics like hip hop have



What type of music do you like then?

Edit:  Yeah Sick 2 Def by Plan B made me a believer that he is the best in the UK.


----------



## cbent22 (May 13, 2007)

hazashi said:


> I do know hip hop, and I say it sucks
> Real music to me is not just vocals and stupid lyrics like hip hop have



Why the hell is he posting in here


----------



## delirium (May 13, 2007)

hazashi said:


> I do know hip hop, and I say it sucks
> Real music to me is not just vocals and stupid lyrics like hip hop have







cbent22 said:


> Why the hell is he posting in here



^^Exactly.

hazashi.. If you don't like Hip Hop, why are you hoping into a cypher of cats talking about Hip Hop? You're just trolling and it's unnecessary. We're not hoping all up into your face telling you to listen to what we think is dope music and telling you that what you listen to isn't "Real Music" (whatever the hell that means). We just keep it to those who wanna talk Hip Hop. I suggest you stop coming to this thread if all you are going to do bash the genre. Go find a thread that talks about music that you do like. That simple dude.


----------



## hazashi (May 13, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> You're retarded, end of story.









Cyber Celebrity said:


> What type of music do you like then?
> 
> Edit:  Yeah Sick 2 Def by Plan B made me a believer that he is the best in the UK.



j-rock and alternative metal


----------



## Aruarian (May 13, 2007)

Like what, Miyavi?


----------



## hazashi (May 13, 2007)

Delirium said:


> ^^Exactly.
> 
> hazashi.. If you don't like Hip Hop, why are you hoping into a cypher of cats talking about Hip Hop? You're just trolling and it's unnecessary. We're not hoping all up into your face telling you to listen to what we think is dope music and telling you that what you listen to isn't "Real Music" (whatever the hell that means). We just keep it to those who wanna talk Hip Hop. I suggest you stop coming to this thread if all you are going to do bash the genre. Go find a thread that talks about music that you do like. That simple dude.



I felt like bashing hip hop and to make some people bash me


----------



## delirium (May 13, 2007)

Which is exactly why I said you are just trolling. Now again, I'd advise you simply leave this thread because one.. if anyone does start getting real flamey I'll just delete their posts and two.. I'll just have you banned. But really, I don't want to do either of those things as it just adds to my work load and I don't like using my powers unless necessary.

So if all you're looking to do is bash Hip Hop, then leave. But seeing as how this is the Intelligent Hip Hop/Rap Discussion thread and you might actually wanna give this genre a chance, there are more than enough here willing to set you off on the right path and can send you an album that can personify Hip Hop in a light that one might not be used to if their only exposure to the genre is MTV.


----------



## Undercovermc (May 13, 2007)

hazashi said:


> I felt like bashing hip hop and to make some people bash me


That's immature and refrain from doing that in future, trolling can get you banned. You remind me of outlaw star (another hip-hop hater)


----------



## hazashi (May 13, 2007)

wow sorry then 
I only say that I dont like hip hop artists neither their styles

delirium youre right, I shouldnt have said that


----------



## little nin (May 13, 2007)

ne1 can give me Sick 2 Def from plan b plz?


----------



## rockstar sin (May 13, 2007)

little nin said:


> ne1 can give me Sick 2 Def from plan b plz?



Wait, how you don't have "Sick 2 Def?"   It's the second track on the album you sent me.


----------



## little nin (May 13, 2007)

lol that's what i was thinking, for some reason i had it in my mind that it was a mixtape from him that you lot had

like the album?


----------



## rockstar sin (May 13, 2007)

I have to listen to it again but so far I'm impressed.  The first track was so/so for me from 2 to 14, I had to rewind each track for me to understand the level of his lyrics.  Still it's between him and Sway for best.


----------



## little nin (May 13, 2007)

well the first track was on the  soundtrack and was kinda for the film, but i really don't know


----------



## Crowe (May 13, 2007)

Really starting to like Elzhi.


----------



## rockstar sin (May 13, 2007)

pek the villain said:


> Really starting to like Elzhi.



Exactly Pek.  I was trying to spread the word about this guy in here but I don't know if people paid attention.  I'm about to look for that track I mentioned before with him teaching you how to rhyme.


----------



## Undercovermc (May 13, 2007)

UK Rapper Lowkey (of Poisonous Poets)

[YOUTUBE=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q0SuN7R9xlM]Lowkey Freestyle[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## rockstar sin (May 13, 2007)

You have to pay attention to what Lowkey was spitting about.  That was real talk right there.  You don't have to rap about cars and hoes, crack and dough, cause if you have the bars and flows, it will have you set for numerous shows.  You just have to show the world that your really to blow, and don't get sidetracked by the liqs and blow. lol I rhymed and I didn't even know.


----------



## Gamabunta (May 13, 2007)

havent been here 4 a while.

guys i work with recently interviewed plan b. its a good read, so check it out!



ive been raving about the kidulthood soundtrack for a good while now. i must get off my lazy ass and buy it.

roots manuva is the don. lowkey an poisonous poets are dope. the best member has to be doc brown. ive got all his shit so far. kyza is immense as well. stig of the dump is good too.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 13, 2007)

For Mothers Day


----------



## rockstar sin (May 13, 2007)

Gamabunta said:


> havent been here 4 a while.
> 
> guys i work with recently interviewed plan b. its a good read, so check it out!
> 
> ...



Gamaaaaaa Where the fuck you been homie?  Check out the Hip Hop Battledome Round 1:  Blackstar vs Outkast thread and say your input.


----------



## cbent22 (May 13, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> Gamaaaaaa Where the fuck you been homie?  Check out the Hip Hop Battledome Round 1:  Blackstar vs Outkast thread and say your input.


im sorry but i gotta say Outkast for the win on that on that one.i just listened to ATLiens and wow Outkast is so dope


----------



## rockstar sin (May 13, 2007)

type that in the thread cbent.


----------



## cbent22 (May 13, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> type that in the thread cbent.



yeah just did man


----------



## Perverse (May 14, 2007)

Apathy isn't as good as I expected.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 14, 2007)

Damn the most slept on album of last year. You all gotta cop this,pure fire.


----------



## Gamabunta (May 14, 2007)

will do cyber.



Dub Fresh said:


> Apathy isn't as good as I expected.



apathy is the only dope commercial shit i will bump. i advise you to listen to "when the buck stops" from eastern philosophies. apathy's use of multies is fucking mental.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (May 14, 2007)

Eastern Philosophy was a great album, I can't compare it to his other albums though. I'd probably like EP better, the conceptual/philosophical raps are more to my taste.


----------



## delirium (May 14, 2007)

So I noticed a buncha new Hip Hop cats frequenting the MD lately and I was wondering how many of ya'll rhyme? We had some battles going on a few months ago and I'm thinking with new faces around we could get this thing moving again?


----------



## rockstar sin (May 14, 2007)

I'm down with whatever.  I seen the last battles but I wasn't active in here.


----------



## delirium (May 14, 2007)

You should've participated. I think that's what we were lacking. We needed more people to wanna rhyme.

But really.. Mystik got me on the last battle which I'm really mad about 'cause I didn't come hard enough. If I woulda won I would have went up against Nia who I've wanted to battle. So I'm just trying to redeem myself.


----------



## rockstar sin (May 14, 2007)

Who won the entire battle?


----------



## Catatonik (May 14, 2007)

I am a good fap battler, less so a rap battler.

That said, question all you hip-hop heads.

KRS-1, The Temple of Hip-hop.

Anyone of you (or anyone you know) really into this? Because as a fellow would be messiah, I am curious if the whole thing is worth reading/checking out?

I mean the concept is interesting, but I do not have a lot of time to spare, so I was hoping for thoughts.


----------



## delirium (May 14, 2007)

My freshmen year in college I kept up with it. I was even subscribed to this weekly paper that KRS would send to people which talked about how to live Hip Hop.

At the very least, it's worth reading and hearing what he has to say about Hip Hop. It's drenched in history and philosophy and things you might not usually think about when thinking of Hip Hop. I think cats might look at him as just some egotistical dude who's past his prime and trying to keep his name out there or whatever. But really, I think he's misunderstood (Cats don't know what he means when he says "I AM Hip Hop") and I think KRS is always relevant. Incredibly well spoken and always with something positive and uplifting to say. 

CC: No one won. I think around the semi's it just fizzled out. Like I said.. we needed more cats to just get into it. People just started disappearing.


----------



## Catatonik (May 14, 2007)

That is worth noting.

The idea sounds interesting, and I have been a fan of KRS-1 long enough to want to explore this further.

Plus I can appreciate egocentric idealism.

XD


----------



## rockstar sin (May 14, 2007)

Delirium said:


> My freshmen year in college I kept up with it. I was even subscribed to this weekly paper that KRS would send to people which talked about how to live Hip Hop.
> 
> At the very least, it's worth reading and hearing what he has to say about Hip Hop. It's drenched in history and philosophy and things you might not usually think about when thinking of Hip Hop. I think cats might look at him as just some egotistical dude who's past his prime and trying to keep his name out there or whatever. But really, I think he's misunderstood (Cats don't know what he means when he says "I AM Hip Hop") and I think KRS is always relevant. Incredibly well spoken and always with something positive and uplifting to say.
> 
> CC: No one won. I think around the semi's it just fizzled out. Like I said.. we needed more cats to just get into it. People just started disappearing.



I thought I was the only one who was subscribed to KRS-One weekly paper.  It was good to see what Hip Hop was about through one of the legends who helped make it.  When he say he is Hip Hop, it's because "He Is Hip Hop".  Rakim is Hip Hop. Grandmaster Flash is Hip Hop.  Kool Herc is Hip Hop.  Slick Rick is Hip Hop.  Run DMC is Hip Hop.The pioneers of hip hop are the ones who made this genre and gave us something to listen to.  Something to embrace while bopping your head to the melody.  These young cats you feel Lil Wayne is the greatest don't understand guys like KRS, and think he's egotistical.  Funny when dudes argue who the King of whatever region they from, people argue and agree with them.  That's why I'm glad I could come in here and discuss hip hop with people who really know what hip hop truly is.


----------



## Niabingi (May 14, 2007)

Delirium said:


> You should've participated. I think that's what we were lacking. We needed more people to wanna rhyme.



Agreed the energy just seemed to fizzle out which is a shame because it was fun!



			
				Cyber Celebrity said:
			
		

> I thought I was the only one who was subscribed to KRS-One weekly paper. It was good to see what Hip Hop was about through one of the legends who helped make it. When he say he is Hip Hop, it's because "He Is Hip Hop". Rakim is Hip Hop. Grandmaster Flash is Hip Hop. Kool Herc is Hip Hop. Slick Rick is Hip Hop. Run DMC is Hip Hop.The pioneers of hip hop are the ones who made this genre and gave us something to listen to. Something to embrace while bopping your head to the melody.



I never read his weekly paper but I am a big believer in a lot of what KRS-One says and I am highly interested in his opinion. I feel that he and a lot of the other pioneers of hip-hop are too readily shunted to one side by the younger generation they just do not seem to get it which I think is a big big shame. 
(also positive reps just for mentioning Slick Ricks name!!)


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (May 14, 2007)

Any O.C. fans? What's happening with him these days..


----------



## Hokage Naruto (May 14, 2007)

J Dilla Ruff Draft equalz teh awesomeness.  I have been proved wrong that people can rap on great beats like Dilla's.  Though I am still waiting on DOOM's work on Dilla's "Workonit" beats, since I think that was the tracked he said he might work on.

1 month and a few weeks till _8 Diagrams_.

When's Rakim/Raekwon's albums supposed to be coming out? They said this year.


----------



## Gamabunta (May 14, 2007)

i missed the signups for the battling thingy, but im more an audio emcee.

brand new kruwl content coming soon!!


----------



## Perverse (May 15, 2007)

Hokage Naruto said:


> J Dilla Ruff Draft equalz teh awesomeness.  I have been proved wrong that people can rap on great beats like Dilla's.  Though I am still waiting on DOOM's work on Dilla's "Workonit" beats, since I think that was the tracked he said he might work on.
> 
> 1 month and a few weeks till _8 Diagrams_.
> 
> When's Rakim/Raekwon's albums supposed to be coming out? They said this year.



I am hanging out for 8 Diagrams. 

I know most of you MD'ers don't care, but Chamillionaire's new album is out next month too. He's a Houstonian, but dude is one of the best lyricists from the South. The top dudes from the South would be Luda, Cham, Andre 3000 and Big Boi from OutKast, and probably. Watch out for that album.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 15, 2007)

Rakim's is 7/7/07 apparently. Same day as 8 diagrams.


----------



## Perverse (May 15, 2007)

Rakim's making a new album? o.O Styles P's new joint, Five Star General, is supposed to be out soon as well. Can't wait.


----------



## rockstar sin (May 15, 2007)

Allow me to introduce you to the madness that is Pharoahe Monch aka rapper that will kill your favorite rapper.  Listen to this track over and over and I bet you there will be punchlines you didn't even catch yet.  What It Is.

Got some pics of me on my homepage, now


----------



## Hokage Naruto (May 15, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> Rakim's is 7/7/07 apparently. Same day as 8 diagrams.



Oh snap...Thanks!!  Thats going to be a great day for me, tho if they pushed that date two more days ahead than they would be releasing that on my birthday.


----------



## Crowe (May 15, 2007)

*Request: Lowkey (of Poisonous Poets)*

Really nice clip there.


----------



## rockstar sin (May 15, 2007)

pek the villain said:


> *Request: Lowkey (of Poisonous Poets)*
> 
> Really nice clip there.



Where's the clip?  I hope people listened to that Monch track, it was too great for me not to post that.


----------



## Undercovermc (May 15, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> Where's the clip?  I hope people listened to that Monch track, it was too great for me not to post that.


The one on the previous page, you commented on it. That Pharoahe track is fire, his flow is amazing.

@pek: I've sent you Lowkey's 3 mixtapes.


----------



## Crowe (May 15, 2007)

Thanks.

CC: I've heard it already. Monche is one of my favorite rappers when it comes to lyrics, though the beats...I honestly dislike most of his beats. Oh no! with Mos Def and Nate dogg is FIREEEEEEEE though. His verse is illllllllllllllll


----------



## rockstar sin (May 15, 2007)

pek the villain said:


> Thanks.
> 
> CC: I've heard it already. Monche is one of my favorite rappers when it comes to lyrics, though the beats...I honestly dislike most of his beats. Oh no! with Mos Def and Nate dogg is FIREEEEEEEE though. His verse is illllllllllllllll


----------



## mister_napolean (May 16, 2007)

Lil Wayne is the best rapper alive


----------



## Perverse (May 16, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> Allow me to introduce you to the madness that is Pharoahe Monch aka rapper that will kill your favorite rapper.  Listen to this track over and over and I bet you there will be punchlines you didn't even catch yet.  What It Is.
> 
> stuffed animal


Pharaohe Monch is classic. Who has _The Awakening_? I still have to listen to that shit.
As for mister_napolean, never say that...ever.


----------



## Gamabunta (May 16, 2007)

mister_napolean said:


> Lil Wayne is the best rapper alive



which brings me onto my next point.


dont. do. crack.


----------



## rockstar sin (May 16, 2007)

Gamabunta said:


> which brings me onto my next point.
> 
> 
> dont. do. crack.



lmao that line cracks me up til this day when LT said that to The Waterboy.


----------



## Ippy (May 16, 2007)

So..... I take it that no one has DDL's of Idlewild?

....and I'm gonna pretend that napoleon never said that.


----------



## Mukuro (May 16, 2007)

SQAD          UP!


----------



## delirium (May 16, 2007)

Haterade said:


> So..... I take it that no one has DDL's of Idlewild?
> 
> ....and I'm gonna pretend that napoleon never said that.



Sorry.. I'll get that to you. I figured Undercover would pop in sometime and see your request.


----------



## Mindfuck (May 16, 2007)

Delirium your signature is fucking amazing :3

Listen to Pharaoe Munch, yes. Instant classic is _Simon Says_ & Agent Orange is instant winsa! <3

*Lupe Fiasco - Lupe The Ninja*


----------



## rockstar sin (May 16, 2007)

Real talk Italian Stallion, you have a hot sig yourself.  

I never heard Lupe the Ninja before and I have everything Lupe

@Del:  I requested to become a Pimp two weeks ago and still no answer.


----------



## Mindfuck (May 16, 2007)

Say that to Lambo, he fucking made it and he owns making transparent images. Thanks, yeah! 

_Listen to Lupe The Ninja, I tell you once again!_



:amazed


----------



## rockstar sin (May 16, 2007)

I'm about to look for that mixtape.  I think I been had that though. Should ask Undercover since he finds anything like a P.I.


----------



## Mindfuck (May 16, 2007)

When we're talking initials like P.I do you know when T.I's upcoming mixtape is fresh 'n out? :amazed


----------



## Ippy (May 16, 2007)

Delirium said:


> Sorry.. I'll get that to you. I figured Undercover would pop in sometime and see your request.


It's cool.

Thanks though.


----------



## rockstar sin (May 16, 2007)

Haterade I would like your input between the Blackstar vs Outkast Battle.  You seem like you know hip-hop and more opinions are appreciated.


----------



## Ippy (May 16, 2007)

Posted.

Sorry, I missed it. 

I subscribe to every thread I post in, so I end up not lurking as much as I probably should.


----------



## delirium (May 16, 2007)

CC: You gotta be a pimp homey. Read about it here.

Alright.. I need some help here. Last year I picked up Ohmega Watts' The Find. And it's a pretty dope album. But the real standout on here was this guest spot by some cat from Oklahoma City named Adam L. I'm REEEAAALLY looking for ANYTHING on this cat. Even if it's just basic info. This dude is seriously hard to track down but the verses he layed down on You Are Now Tuned blow me to this day. I don't know if any of ya'll are from Oklahoma or some shit.. but if you guys can find me anything.. I'll send you my first born.


----------



## Undercovermc (May 16, 2007)

Del I've got a link to Idlewild from a previous pimp, I can save you the trouble of upping yours.

CC: I sent you Lupe's Chi-Town Guevara Mixtape.


----------



## rockstar sin (May 16, 2007)

Undercover you know your the Godfather of my firstborn right?

Yo Del I'm about to find out my information about that cat for you.  I think I could help you out.

Edit: I heard every song on this mixtape already but good looking out anyway Undercover.

Sorry for the double post but that track from Adam L was rediculous.  You have to pause the song and pay attention to each bar that's how insane this man vocabulary is.  I'm going to find out more about this guy just for me.


----------



## delirium (May 16, 2007)

See.. told yah. Not only is it lyrically on point. But his flow? Oh nooooooo. This dude needs to blow, even if just on an underground level the way Def Jux artists got a fan base, or Stones Throw artists.


----------



## rockstar sin (May 16, 2007)

Man I can't find anything on this guy and my sources always on point.  That's sad too because with that track alone I know he could make it on a underground level.

Undercover you know what's so dope about that mixtape?  That was his mixtape.  No one really knew who he was.


----------



## Undercovermc (May 16, 2007)

That's true. It was bad that his debut album got bootlegged so far in advanced. He had to record new tracks and replace some of the original ones to keep fans happy. Most people say the original F&L that was leaked was better than the one he later released.


----------



## rockstar sin (May 16, 2007)

You have the original F&L?  I love Food & Liquor so if people saying the original is better, I have to hear it.


----------



## delirium (May 16, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> That's true. It was bad that his debut album got bootlegged so far in advanced. He had to record new tracks and replace some of the original ones to keep fans happy. *Most people say the original F&L that was leaked was better than the one he later released*.



If that ain't the motha fuckin troof then I don't know what is. 

But I will say.. mixtapes > OG F&L > Retail F&L. The mixtapes are where it's at, really.


----------



## Undercovermc (May 16, 2007)

*CC:* Yeah, _F&L_ is a great album. It's between that _A Piece of Strange_ for my favourite '06 album as they both edge past _HHID_. I meant to find the original leaked for myself a long time ago. Just found a link, which I've sent to you and I'm going to DL it now!

Tracklist
1. Intro
*2. You My
3. Ghetto Story
4. Spaze Out*
5. Just Might Be Okay
*6. Trials And Tribulations
7. Make Sure
8. Real Recognize Real
9. Hustlaz Song
10. Never Lies
11. No Place To Go
12. Game Time*
13. Kick Push
*14. Slow Down*
15. Close Your Mind aka American Terrorist

The bold tracks are the ones that were removed from the released version. Either he changed some of the tracks titles or that's a hell of a lot of tracks he replaced. Damn shame.

*Del:* His Fahrenheit 1st & 15th - 3 part mixtape is straight fire. I like the track _Conflict Diamonds_ a lot. His _It Was Written_ mixtape was part-homage to Nas since Nas' _It Was Written_ is his favourite album.


----------



## rockstar sin (May 16, 2007)

*Conflict Diamonds* was the first Lupe Fiasco track I ever listen to and I was just blown away by it.  It was a big controversy over who song that really is, Lupe or Kanye and a lot of people saying Kanye stoled Lupe idea.  Regardless both men are mad cool and they always show love to each other.  If only certain rappers was cool like that.


----------



## Undercovermc (May 16, 2007)

I'm going to Nas' Hip-Hop Is Dead concert next Tuesday (@ the Apollo Theatre in Hammership, London). Apparently Mims is the opening act for the concert and he'll be performing _This Is Why I'm Hot_. Ironic?


----------



## Niabingi (May 16, 2007)

Somewhat!! But if hip hop is indeed dead there is no way that Nas will be the one to ressurect it. The man has long since fallen of infact in my eyes he fell of in such a violent manor he sustained multiple injuries from the fall and is now wheelchair bound.

also random but I didnt even clock that you were from London its bait as well cause its written under your location!


----------



## Undercovermc (May 16, 2007)

True he will never match the quality of Illmatic and his earlier albums. However, the same can be said for most artists. But the weak album that is _Nastradamus_ is what you're analogy exemplifies.

PS. London born and bred. Reppin' North Weezy


----------



## Crowe (May 16, 2007)

NaS have lost "it" but not as much as you make it out to be, if you honestly think that then I don't know what you're on.


----------



## Niabingi (May 16, 2007)

Oh god that was such a bad album it nearly made my ears bleed! To this day I am puzzled by the fact that such a shitty album went platinum in my eyes Nas has never recovered from Nastradamus.

(oh and as for London born and bred same here)



> NaS have lost "it" but not as much as you make it out to be, if you honestly think that then I don't know what you're on.


He is just not good anymore he made a rod for his own back with illmatic made some good follow ups that never quite recahed the same mark dropped the blessed foulness that is nastradamous. To date out of all the albums he has released after Nastradamous none of them are as good as that was bad he is not a shadow of wo he used to be. Plus I judge him on nothing except the standard of work he has previoulsy delivered.


----------



## cbent22 (May 16, 2007)

*The Release Party*[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pwilPOUl9is[/YOUTUBE]



This shyt looks dope as hell. Well thats if you are a DP fan.

BTW im a huge Lupe fan and if you havent heard his verse on Spraypaint you should prolly check it out its dopeness. 
 Personally I think Lupe is very underrated


----------



## Gamabunta (May 16, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> True he will never match the quality of Illmatic and his earlier albums. However, the same can be said more most artists. But the weak album that is _Nastradamus_ is what you're analogy exemplifies.
> 
> PS. London born and bred. Reppin' North Weezy



wat part of n-weezy? i got bredrins up in wealdstone an harrow. i used 2 go college in harrow (next to the boarding school).


----------



## rockstar sin (May 16, 2007)

Niabingi said:


> Oh god that was such a bad album it nearly made my ears bleed! To this day I am puzzled by the fact that such a shitty album went platinum in my eyes Nas has never recovered from Nastradamus.
> 
> (oh and as for London born and bred same here)
> 
> ...



So basically Nas album "Hip Hop Is Dead" is trash? Get the hell out of here with that.


----------



## Niabingi (May 16, 2007)

It may not be trash but it for sure is not good either and since when does not being trash a good album make?!!

@undercovermc north west... I am north I live like two minutes away from kings cross.


----------



## Undercovermc (May 17, 2007)

Gamabunta said:


> wat part of n-weezy? i got bredrins up in wealdstone an harrow. i used 2 go college in harrow (next to the boarding school).


I've got friends that go to Harrow Weald College too. I live in Wembley. It's going to be madness on Saturday with the FA Cup final being played so close to my house.

OT: Hip-hop is Dead was definitely one of the better albums released in 2006.


----------



## rockstar sin (May 17, 2007)

I'm going to London in the fall so I can't wait.

Anyway Undercover please tell you heard "You Are Now Tuned In" already? If not I'll download it for you.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (May 17, 2007)

Niabingi said:


> Oh god that was such a bad album it nearly made my ears bleed! To this day I am puzzled by the fact that such a shitty album went platinum in my eyes Nas has never recovered from Nastradamus.
> 
> (oh and as for London born and bred same here)
> 
> ...



Nastradamus may have been his worst album, but it's not like other famous artists haven't made albums of a similar shitty standard. Jay-Z comes to mind. Thinking about it, the majority of it [Nastradamus] was garbage..not much worse than what goes by today as good with artists like Lil Wayne branded the best rapper alive & whatnot. It had Last Words & Project Window which redeemed a lot of the shit on it.

And if Stillmatic or especially The Lost Tapes didn't 'redeem' Nas in your eyes you need to listen much closer. Also judging all Nas' future albums against Illmatic isn't really fair, that time has passed and most of us have accepted he won't make another album like it. The same way Jay-Z will never make another Reasonable Doubt. Don't really want to bring Jay-Z into the post but he makes a good comparison. Comparing his post RD albums to RD itself would render most of his material average to garbage.


----------



## Undercovermc (May 17, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> I'm going to London in the fall so I can't wait.
> 
> Anyway Undercover please tell you heard "You Are Now Tuned In" already? If not I'll download it for you.


No, I haven't. Send it my way. Thanks.

Snake_108: You're right, that's been the trend in Hip-hop for most artists. As I previously stated:



> True he will never match the quality of Illmatic and his earlier albums. However, the same can be said for most artists.


----------



## rockstar sin (May 17, 2007)

Excellent post Snake.

Damn nobody tried my Rhyme and Reason game   I guess Del or somebody can  close it.


----------



## Gamabunta (May 17, 2007)

Hip-Hop is dead was a gimmic with 1 nas worthy tune.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (May 17, 2007)

cbent22 said:


> *The Release Party*[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pwilPOUl9is[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> 
> This shyt looks dope as hell. Well thats if you are a DP fan.



AKA. MEEEEEEEE

But I lost most of their albums when my computer crashed.  The only one I have is Team Expansion, if anyone can pimp me the rest that'd be great.


----------



## rockstar sin (May 17, 2007)

Okay it looks like I'm never going to be a *pimp*.  I'm tired of requesting for it so fuck it.

Anyway 2 more months until *Rock The Bells*


----------



## Crowe (May 17, 2007)

<3 Lowkey. Especially the first mixtape.

I’m an emcee, from my head to my toes
It runs in my blood, my flesh and my bones
The pen is my best friend, I’m never depressed ‘n alone
I’m an underground cat wit a professional flow//


----------



## Undercovermc (May 18, 2007)

Hokage Naruto said:


> AKA. MEEEEEEEE
> 
> But I lost most of their albums when my computer crashed.  The only one I have is Team Expansion, if anyone can pimp me the rest that'd be great.


Sent _20/20_ and _Neighborhood Watch_.



pek the villain said:


> <3 Lowkey. Especially the first mixtape.
> 
> I’m an emcee, from my head to my toes
> It runs in my blood, my flesh and my bones
> ...


I still haven't gotten around to downloading his mixtapes. I'll do so on the weekend.


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (May 18, 2007)

If there's any hip-hop shit being passed about, it would be class if you guys keep my name in mind and pass it my way as my presence on these forums is close to absent.


----------



## Ippy (May 18, 2007)

Undercovermc, thanks for the Immortal Tech.

He's sick, and half of the stuff he talks about brings me back to things I've learned of in Sociology.


----------



## Catatonik (May 18, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> Sent _20/20_ and _Neighborhood Watch_.





I will take those link as well Undercovermc


----------



## Crowe (May 18, 2007)

Jedi Mind Tricks said:


> If there's any hip-hop shit being passed about, it would be class if you guys keep my name in mind and pass it my way as my presence on these forums is close to absent.


I think you'd definitely love Lowkey. Check the clip posted in the previous page.

[Youtube]http://youtube.com/watch?v=VfzkcX7OSXk[/youtube]
<3333333

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IkhBFMne8U0[/youtube]
<<33333

Love K'naans verse:

_Here we go, from the poorest and blackest of people
To survive in the streets of Mogadishu
The most dangerous armed and lethal, yet peaceful
We no evil, I come from the slums that's run down
Spit native intelligent tongue sound
Would rather get gunned down than dumbed down
So calm down ...

This ain't ya average, when they portray us they say "all savage"
Coz we have it, blast it, won't stash it
Coz we fight to the death and manage
To makes songs of struggle and to habits
And dammit, if I don't get even
It's chant down Babylon season
Die for Nee Orleans to Cleveland
'Til we even, we not believin' _


----------



## rockstar sin (May 18, 2007)

I just sent out KRS-One and Marley Marl new mixtape "Hip Hop Lives" so check that out.  It's a real good mixtape.


----------



## Crowe (May 18, 2007)

Sweet. You actually gave me an idea...

A hip-hop mixtape to show that hip hop is not dead, just buried under stash of shit. Could use it to send to people who want to get into hip hop / give hiphop a chance etc.

"Hip hop is alive" - 24 tracks.


----------



## rockstar sin (May 18, 2007)

That's a great idea.  It could be another project the MD can do after the theme song for the MD regs is finish.  Unless you want to start this campaign by yourself.


----------



## Ippy (May 18, 2007)

Who would you put in it?


----------



## Crowe (May 18, 2007)

This could be done by the "Hip-hop veterans" those who have been discussing and recommending music in this thread. There is a clearly a hip-hop division in MD and it could be handled by them/us.

I'd put CunninLynguists, Cyne, Immortal Tech, K'naan, NaS, 2Pac, outkast, mos/blackstar, etc. Though it should be done after recommendations from everyone.

Recommending artists and then when we all decided on artist, we decide on song. It'll be easier then everyone naming one artist and a song by him, though if there aren't enough people interested in this we could nominate 2 songs each.


----------



## Undercovermc (May 18, 2007)

^That's a good idea.

Haterade: Immo Tech is well-knowledge and is great lyrically (which makes up for his not-so-great flow). A lot of people dislike the track _Beef and Broccoli_ from Revolution Vol. 1 as he criticises vegetarians.

Catatonik: Sent.

pek: I listened to _Key To The Game 1_ today. Lowkey is very good, one of the best from UK, which is why he was chosen to join Poisonous Poets (who have performed with many renowned US emcees). It's a shame that he's disappeared from the scene as of late. His last mixtape was released in 2005 and he never did drop an album. JMT let me know if you want his mixtapes and I'll send them to you.

CC: Thanks for the mixtape, I'll listen to it soon.


----------



## Catatonik (May 18, 2007)

Thanks man.



Also, Beef and Broccoli is hella awesome.


----------



## Ippy (May 18, 2007)

pek the villain said:


> I'd put CunninLynguists, Cyne, Immortal Tech, K'naan, NaS, 2Pac, outkast, mos/blackstar, etc. Though it should be done after recommendations from everyone.
> 
> Recommending artists and then when we all decided on artist, we decide on song. It'll be easier then everyone naming one artist and a song by him, though if there aren't enough people interested in this we could nominate 2 songs each.


That would definitely work out.



Undercovermc said:


> Haterade: Immo Tech is well-knowledge and is great lyrically (which makes up for his not-so-great flow). A lot of people dislike the track _Beef and Broccoli_ from Revolution Vol. 1 as he criticises vegetarians.


Yeah his flow is my only real complaint, but his lyrics are all on point.

I haven't really been paying attention to which song's which yet, though.  I've just been randomly going through the two vols.  I'll make sure to listen out for that one now.....


----------



## Catatonik (May 18, 2007)

The truth is it is less a critique of vegetarians and vegans, and mopre of a defense of his own Omnivorism, and a slagging of people who think Vegetarianism=Activist.

Techs flow does not suit everyone, but them man is a one helluva lyricist.


----------



## rockstar sin (May 18, 2007)

Speaking of CunninLynguists, I would put Tonedeff in it as well.  Also Pharoahe  Monch and this track with Adam L that me and Del heard.  That song is too dope for words.


----------



## Catatonik (May 18, 2007)

Pharoahe Monche is a fucking icon.

I would add WarsawpacK to that list of MUST listens to change opinions on Hip-hop.


----------



## Ippy (May 18, 2007)

Just listened to it.





Catatonik said:


> The truth is it is less a critique of vegetarians and vegans, and mopre of a defense of his own Omnivorism, and a slagging of people who think Vegetarianism=Activist.
> 
> Techs flow does not suit everyone, but them man is a one helluva lyricist.


Well, I'm not the biggest fan of the "activist" kind of vegetarians anyway, so I think this track's right on the money.


----------



## Catatonik (May 18, 2007)

I am a big Tech fan.

His punch-lines, lyrics, and flow all suit me fine. Enough that I hunted down and purchased both Revolutionary albums.


----------



## delirium (May 18, 2007)

So I was thinking about this mixtape right. If we call it "Hip Hop Lives".. do the tracks have to come from a certain time. Like, the past 5 years? I mean.. we can't really call it Hip Hop lives and start taking tracks from the Golden Era because obviously, Hip Hop was thriving then.

But it's a dope idea and it'd be nice to have a mixtape on hand for the next hater to come in here and start bashing Hip Hop (granted, we haven't had the token "Hip Hop is teh suckz0rz" thread in a while).


----------



## Catatonik (May 18, 2007)

I would say Hip-hop released from Jan '00 and on would be the way to go, because that is what most Hip-hop Suxxorz people hate is the recent mainstream scene. By providing brilliant and recent hip-hop tracks you are opening up the band wagon for them to explore further.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (May 18, 2007)

Someone *better* put Last Emperor in that mixtape.


----------



## Catatonik (May 18, 2007)

No.

I insist someone PIMP the Last Emperor

I have only ever gotten like four tracks and now that Snake has reminded me of him..I DEMAND more.

Looking at you Undercovermc


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (May 18, 2007)

Mixed tape idea is class.

For namesake, I'll nominate *"Uncommon Valor: A Vietnam Story (Feat R.A. The Rugged Man)"* and *"Saviorself feat. Killah Priest"*, both by Jedi Mind Tricks.

Uncommon Valor for that gritty sick as fuck Rugged Man verse, as well as the whole comparison to what's going on now. 

Saviorself for the supreme production and mythological lyrics. 

All within the 5 year limit.

I'll leave the whole Cyne, Mos Def, Talib Kweli etc as I know they'll get nominated.





Undercovermc said:


> JMT let me know if you want his mixtapes and I'll send them to you.



Hey man, anything. If you're unsure about shit in the future, go for it anyway. I've got 400 inbox space and don't really use the PM feature for anything else. 

Jazakallah in advance. 

PS: The Binary Star, Senim Silla, One Be Lo shit is fucking awesome.






pek the villain said:


> I think you'd definitely love Lowkey. Check the clip posted in the previous page.



Couldn't find it? = /





Haterade said:


> I haven't really been paying attention to which song's which yet, though.  I've just been randomly going through the two vols.  I'll make sure to listen out for that one now.....



Check out *Dance with the Devil*. 

That was my first Technique track introduced by one of my uni mates that's constantly blazed and I was like _fuck..._


----------



## Catatonik (May 18, 2007)

^ First Technique track for myself as well.

My personal faves are: Dance With the Devil, Beef and Broccoli, The Fourth Branch and Peruvian Cocaine.


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (May 18, 2007)

I listened to Peruvian Cocaine for the first time while smoking shisha. 

Remember that shit well too.

A soon as the sample from Scarface came on, I knew I was in for a treat. The beat kicked in and it got x-rated. 

Beef and Broccoli was a _lol_fest but Speak Your Mind was closer to my heart.


----------



## Catatonik (May 18, 2007)

The Fourth Branch is the one I really love these days.

He pulls no punches and makes a number of good points. Plus the beat is sick.


----------



## Ippy (May 18, 2007)

Jedi Mind Tricks said:


> Check out *Dance with the Devil*.
> 
> That was my first Technique track introduced by one of my uni mates that's constantly blazed and I was like _fuck..._


I like it, but I'm all about The Prophecy, Dominate Species, and especially Freedom of Speech(where I think he's had some of his best flow).


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (May 18, 2007)

Haterade said:


> I like it, but I'm all about The Prophecy, Dominate Species, and especially Freedom of Speech(where I think he's had some of his best flow).




Ensure you get your hands on *Bin Laden, Black Out Special, Land of the Gun, Treason* and *Caught in a Hustle*.

Those tracks aren't on the Revolutionary Vol. 1 & Vol. 2 albums, but they should not be missed.


----------



## Ippy (May 18, 2007)

Jedi Mind Tricks said:


> Ensure you get your hands on *Bin Laden, Black Out Special, Land of the Gun, Treason* and *Caught in a Hustle*.
> 
> Those tracks aren't on the Revolutionary Vol. 1 & Vol. 2 albums, but they should not be missed.


Gotcha and thanks.

I'm guessing that Undercover is the go-to guy in this section?


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (May 18, 2007)

Haterade said:


> Gotcha and thanks.
> 
> I'm guessing that Undercover is the go-to guy in this section?




They are under the name *Silenced Revolution* and *BlackCargo*.


If Undercover can't get 'em, give me a buzz and I'll up them.


----------



## ParkingLot_PIMP (May 18, 2007)

Catatonik said:


> No.
> 
> I insist someone PIMP the Last Emperor
> 
> ...



if someone is gonna pimp Last Emperor send it my way too. much love.


----------



## Undercovermc (May 19, 2007)

I've sent you guys the links.


----------



## Perverse (May 19, 2007)

Sean Price = The Most Underrated.


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (May 19, 2007)

*Gravediggaz - The Pick, the Sickle and the Shovel* has been sent to the pimp list.

The guys are from the Wu Tang family and this album is class.

If anyone else wants it, just ask.


----------



## rockstar sin (May 19, 2007)

*Elzhi* from Slum Village needs to be in this mixtape for the million reasons I don't feel like posting.   I just know a lot of cats isn't seeing him in a battle.

I'm looking for his "Watch my Growth" mixtape so when I do get it I'll pimp it out.


----------



## delirium (May 19, 2007)

Jedi Mind Tricks said:


> *Gravediggaz - The Pick, the Sickle and the Shovel* has been sent to the pimp list.
> 
> The guys are from the Wu Tang family and this album is class.
> 
> If anyone else wants it, just ask.



I would have sent out _6 Feet Deep_. _The Pick, The Sickle & The Shovel_ was still good. But the lack of Prince Paul did make a difference.

But still.. good pimps and if you haven't heard the album and like it.. then you should definitely check out _6 Feet Deep_.


----------



## cbent22 (May 19, 2007)

for the mixtape some cunninlynguist should defintely be on there


----------



## Undercovermc (May 20, 2007)

The content of 50 Cent and T.I.'s lyrics can not be regarded as _intelligent_, but the topics they discuss in these videos are in defense of the criticism hip-hop unduly receives.

[YOUTUBE=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CySrshUMwIw]50 Cent Speaks On Imus & Hip-Hop Critics[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-HYvHGo5ce8]T.I. Speaks On Hip-Hop Critics[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## ParkingLot_PIMP (May 20, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> I've sent you guys the links.



thanks man. digging the album


----------



## Crowe (May 20, 2007)

You guys heard Visionaries? I found them on some guy on last.fm's list and since we had an incredibly similar taste in music, I downloaded them and fell in love with them. My P.O.S pimping made me forget them and this is not a "thinkable" pimp, I'll pimp them. They are godlike.

[Youtube=ZLdXUxZwluw]Visionaries -  In The Good[/youtube]

[Youtube=a1UmQJ7ulb4]Visionaries -  If you can't say love[/youtube]

[Youtube=qZ7JeJF3ZTk]Visionaries -  All we need[/youtube]


----------



## delirium (May 20, 2007)

I saw 2Mex live a year ago. That's definitely a show that people should go see. I didn't really like their latest album, but Visionaries is good with me.


----------



## rockstar sin (May 20, 2007)

Sicker than Sick Sig Undercover.

Anyway I wont be around a very long time so all the people I became cool with, stay on top and don't forget to show people why MD is the best.

Good looking out with the Elzhi mixtape.  I have no idea how you find these albums but keep doing what you doing.


----------



## delirium (May 20, 2007)

Damn.. word? We didn't even get to start on the Mixtape. Well, whatever it is you got to take care of, it's probably more important than dickin around on a message board. Good luck, man.


----------



## Jink (May 20, 2007)

Anyone listen to the new Lifesavas album yet? I didn't even know a new joint came out until I heard of it today. I went out and bought a copy of it and gave it a listen. Still the same 'ol Lifesavas funkiness. Will be pimping _Gutterfly_ out in a bit.


----------



## delirium (May 20, 2007)

Natsu said:


> Anyone listen to the new Lifesavas album yet? I didn't even know a new joint came out until I heard of it today. I went out and bought a copy of it and gave it a listen. Still the same 'ol Lifesavas funkiness. Will be pimping _Gutterfly_ out in a bit.



I haven't got a Lifesavas album even though I've been wanting to check them out for at least a year. This will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Jink (May 20, 2007)

Delirium said:


> I haven't got a Lifesavas album even though I've been wanting to check them out for at least a year. This will be greatly appreciated.



Then I'll have to pimp out their debut album _Spirit In Stone_ to you to.I'm pretty certain you'd dig them.


----------



## Slug (May 20, 2007)

jinky! yeah, lifesavas is much win. could you pass me by adeem's solo album when you get the chance too? i cant find mine


----------



## Jink (May 20, 2007)

Slug said:


> jinky! yeah, lifesavas is much win. could you pass me by adeem's solo album when you get the chance too? i cant find mine



Sure.


----------



## Perverse (May 21, 2007)

Does anyone like Access Immortal? Del gave me their album _Shades of Reality_ about 6 months ago, and lately I've been really digging them. Anyone else feelin' them?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (May 21, 2007)

Spirit In The Stone [Lifesavas] was sick. Will have to check out the new joint.


----------



## Jink (May 21, 2007)

Snake_108 said:


> Spirit In The Stone [Lifesavas] was sick. Will have to check out the new joint.



I pimped out both _Spirit In Stone_ and their latest joint _Gutterfly_ just yesterday. Need it?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (May 21, 2007)

Natsu said:


> I pimped out both _Spirit In Stone_ and their latest joint _Gutterfly_ just yesterday. Need it?



Gutterfly please.


----------



## Jink (May 21, 2007)

Sent. **


----------



## cbent22 (May 21, 2007)

Natsu said:


> I pimped out both _Spirit In Stone_ and their latest joint _Gutterfly_ just yesterday. Need it?



yo let me get those albums and sick sig btw


----------



## Jink (May 21, 2007)

cbent22 said:


> yo let me get those albums and sick sig btw



Sent you the albums. And thanks.


----------



## Slug (May 22, 2007)

jink.... its good to have you back man.


----------



## Perverse (May 22, 2007)

Jink is a fucking machine on the pimps.


----------



## jdama (May 22, 2007)

Lifesavas for me too, please.


----------



## Perverse (May 22, 2007)

Gillie Da Kid is a fucking poser.


----------



## cbent22 (May 23, 2007)

Dub Fresh said:


> Gillie Da Kid is a fucking poser.



Yes he most defintely is


----------



## Undercovermc (May 23, 2007)

The Nas concert last night was fucking sick.

The only drawbacks were the doors opening about 20 minutes late with the fans eager to get inside the Apollo Theatre. Plus Nas "never on schedule, but always on time" Jones was _late_ to the concert leaving the DJ to play more songs than expected. The DJ for some reason felt the need to play 50 Cent, Jim Jones and Dipset tracks despite Nas' prevalent beef with said artists and group. In no time, the crowd was booing and throwing bottles on stage shouting "We want Nas!" Perhaps the funniest part of the night was when the DJ said that if he got hit by a bottle, he'd go into the crowd and fuck that person up? only to subsequently have more bottles thrown in his direction. Desperate to settle the crowd they had Nas' DJ L.E.S. come out to prepare the crowd and indicate that Nas' would be out shortly.

Nas finally arrived and every track he performed was delivered with great enthusiasm regardless of people I know saying he's a lazy performer. He performed the track Ether, of course leaving out "Fuck Jay-Z" and had the crowd hyped up for the rest of the show. Many of the tracks performed had preludes where he'd ask the crowd to raise "gun fingers" (Got Yourself a Gun), their index finger (One Mic) or talk about what the song means to him. Nas also took shots at George Bush saying if he had one wish, he?d deliver Bush?s head on a silver platter to everyone in the world. Also he referred to 50 Cent as 50-Bitch-Cent or something similar and proclaimed that "Dipset is soft".. true true.

The initial wait and Nas' lateness was redeemed by the sick performance and thankfully Mims did not performance although he was the supposed warm-up act.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (May 23, 2007)

lol Mims was probably shook of the disgruntled crowd. Nas pulled out good performances all round, and it was cool that he did more of his less commercially known tracks along with his singles. I just wanted him to do 'One Love' but overall the concert was sick. 
+ points for dissin 50 & Dipset.


----------



## Undercovermc (May 23, 2007)

Lol, are you sure it was Mims up there? Whoever it was stood there for about 15 minutes and then started picking up bottles that were thrown onto the stage. If it was him, he was definitely shook of performing in front of the booing crowd. People screaming "We want Nas!" do not want to hear _This Is Why I'm Hot_.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (May 23, 2007)

I doubt he was that clean-up guy lol, but he came on for a few seconds at the end I think. He didn't say a word though.


----------



## ParkingLot_PIMP (May 26, 2007)

Percee P

don't know if anyone seen this yet. but he got a new album coming out July 31st entitled Perserverance





> "Percee P is one of the most important rappers to never get his due. His style has been cited as a major influence on the likes of Pharoahe Monch (that's him on the 'Lung Collapsing Lyrics' intro) and basically all of DITC (via Lord Finesse, who he battled in '89). He's cut records with everyone from Kane & Kool Keith to Aesop Rock & Jurassic 5 and outshined just about all of them. That's his voice on DJ Shadow's 'Napalm Brain, Scatter Brain'. I could go on... In short, aside from Big Daddy Kane, he's the illest quote unquote fast rapper to ever touch the mic. But because he's only recorded about 18 verses in as many years, not a lot of heads know what's up."
> ?


----------



## rockstar sin (May 26, 2007)

Hey everybody I'm back.  

Right now I can't wait for the Rock the Bells concert coming up.  I know it's going to be a great experience.  I'm going to Summer Jam too but that is no comparison.


----------



## cbent22 (May 26, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> Hey everybody I'm back.
> 
> Right now I can't wait for the Rock the Bells concert coming up.  I know it's going to be a great experience.  I'm going to Summer Jam too but that is no comparison.



yo what up cyber where have ya been


----------



## rockstar sin (May 26, 2007)

I had to handle personal stuff and wasn't really going to come back, but I missed the MD and said fucc it I'll come back.  Couldn't leave Undercover by himself anyway and Del needs me


----------



## Perverse (May 26, 2007)

Fuck, I want in on RTB. Problem is, I live in Australia.


----------



## Chocochip (May 27, 2007)

First I want to say I love hip-hop. Do not get me wrong. I think these days though the most popular "hip-hop" artist are wrong-doing hip hop itself. They do not bring justice to rap and things artist talk about these days are too repetative and for some reason, I hear alot of nursery rhyme melodies used to make a rap song? What is up with that?


----------



## Slug (May 27, 2007)

thegoodjae said:


> First I want to say I love hip-hop. Do not get me wrong. I think these days though the most popular "hip-hop" artist are wrong-doing hip hop itself. They do not bring justice to rap and things artist talk about these days are too repetative and for some reason, I hear alot of nursery rhyme melodies used to make a rap song? What is up with that?



it's called the main'STREAM' because its shallow


----------



## JonnyCake (May 27, 2007)

Hip-Hop has and always will be a major influence in my life. I may be white, and I may not dress "gangsta" or "thug" but that doesn't mean I can't use hip-hop as a positive creative way to express my life experiences and thoughts on things going on in the world. I hate that so many people stereotype the white artist because they don't really have a clue what "true rap" is suppose to be. That's straight up bullshit.

I am actually starting something small with me and my friend. First gonna try and get signed on to do some production for a local record label (though may be bit delayed because he got his girl pregnant) then hopefully be able to make beats and get involved with producing albums then have the ability to move on and start doing our own thing.

Without hip-hop I think I would be addicted to crack.


----------



## ~Shin~ (May 27, 2007)

thegoodjae said:


> First I want to say I love hip-hop. Do not get me wrong. I think these days though the most popular "hip-hop" artist are wrong-doing hip hop itself. They do not bring justice to rap and things artist talk about these days are too repetative and for some reason, I hear alot of nursery rhyme melodies used to make a rap song? What is up with that?



It's what the people like these days. As for me I miss the old school like Dre, Snoop, Pac, Biggie, NWA. 


Anyway does anyone have Lil' Wayne Drought mixtapes?


----------



## Undercovermc (May 27, 2007)

~Shin~ said:


> It's what the people like these days. As for me I miss the old school like Dre, Snoop, Pac, Biggie, NWA.
> 
> 
> Anyway does anyone have Lil' Wayne Drought mixtapes?


I've sent you the latest one. Do you want the first 2 as well?

CC: Glad you're back man. The nearest concerts in the UK are The Game & Redman (Suwoop, anyone?) and Akon's solo concert. They're both during my exams / post-exam party. Although, Wu-Tang are going to be performing in the UK later this year too. I might reach that.


----------



## ~Shin~ (May 27, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> I've sent you the latest one. Do you want the first 2 as well?
> 
> CC: Glad you're back man. The nearest concerts in the UK are The Game & Redman (Suwoop, anyone?) and Akon's solo concert. They're both during my exams / post-exam party. Although, Wu-Tang are going to be performing in the UK later this year too. I might reach that.



Thanks a lot for that. And no thanks I only need that one.


----------



## -Bakkun- (May 27, 2007)

Anyone here heard Black Maybe off Common's new album ?


----------



## Batman (May 27, 2007)

Kanye produce this entire album too?

edit: don't misunderstand, I think the song is hot.


----------



## Perverse (May 28, 2007)

Nope, will.i.am did a substantial amount of the production on the album.


----------



## Zerst (May 28, 2007)

ok i have a question and i am too lazy to look for it eleswhere i heard this song by infected mushroom at work the other day and i want to know who the rappers are on this one track i think its called artillery. thanks in advance


----------



## Undercovermc (May 28, 2007)

Zerst said:


> ok i have a question and i am too lazy to look for it eleswhere i heard this song by infected mushroom at work the other day and i want to know who the rappers are on this one track i think its called artillery. thanks in advance


; Canadian hip-hop group.


----------



## rockstar sin (May 28, 2007)

lol Undercover I guess great minds think alike. Your avy is my new sig which I wanted to be made like a month ago.


----------



## Ippy (May 28, 2007)

JonnyCake said:


> Hip-Hop has and always will be a major influence in my life. I may be white, and I may not dress "gangsta" or "thug" but that doesn't mean I can't use hip-hop as a positive creative way to express my life experiences and thoughts on things going on in the world. I hate that so many people stereotype the white artist because they don't really have a clue what "true rap" is suppose to be. That's straight up bullshit.
> 
> I am actually starting something small with me and my friend. First gonna try and get signed on to do some production for a local record label (though may be bit delayed because he got his girl pregnant) then hopefully be able to make beats and get involved with producing albums then have the ability to move on and start doing our own thing.
> 
> Without hip-hop I think I would be addicted to crack.


Good luck to you then.

And hip hop's certainly not as destructive as crack...... depending on who you ask.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (May 28, 2007)

If you want intellegent rap turn to the wu-tang clan or mf doom

Doom has alot of comicbook references


----------



## Batman (May 28, 2007)

Man no matter how hard I try, I just can't get into Wu-Tang. Been trying to listen to them since middle school and the group just doesn't do it for me, pre-think differently music. But their classics, I can recognize as classics, but I just don't like.

Anyone feel the same way about popular artists?


----------



## mystictrunks (May 28, 2007)

I don't enjoy Common at all. I know he's a class act but I just don't enjoy him.


----------



## LayZ (May 28, 2007)

_Common with the Roots_

Common is dope.  I saw him perform a year ago(pic above) and he was freestylin' about the people in the crowd with the camera phones and pointing them out at the same time.  You could tell it from the top of the dome.  The whole show was ill.

If you don't feel him, then you don't feel him.  But Common is nice.


----------



## Gamabunta (May 28, 2007)

fuck being signed

its alllllll about the indipendance baby


----------



## rockstar sin (May 28, 2007)

What's good Gama.  Long time no see.

Common is one of the dopest MC's I ever got the chance to listen to and meet.  Freestyle is a form of MC'ing where a artist can speak freely about the everyday hustle and it's surroundings.  Common mastered that art and can go toe to toe with anybody who raps.  I heard many "pre-written" freestyles with rappers fronting like they really spitting from the dome.  Common not only freestyled for a hour, he rapped about everything in the room and outside of the window.  Sway and Hi-Tek had to go off and the air and you still heard Common spitting.  Please give this man respect.


----------



## jdama (May 28, 2007)

Common used to be dope back in the day. I thought "Be" was overrated (much like Kanye in general), but Electric Circus was pretty interesting.



> ...will.i.am did a substantial amount of the production on the album.



Urgh.... Kanye and now will.i.am???? Bring back NO I.D., DJ Honda, ?uestlove, or Premo! Somebody! Hell, even 9th Wonder needs to work without Little Brother....


----------



## rockstar sin (May 28, 2007)

Little Brother letting go of 9th Wonder is the biggest mistake in their rap career.


----------



## jdama (May 28, 2007)

I think them letting go of him will be *the end *of their career.

They are decent emcees at best.... with little originality to spare. I wonder what got into them?


----------



## delirium (May 28, 2007)

Phonte got some skill. Pooh needs to step his game though. He's not all bad, but hell if I'll go outta my way to get that solo joint.


----------



## cbent22 (May 28, 2007)

jdama said:


> I think them letting go of him will be *the end *of their career.
> 
> They are decent emcees at best.... with little originality to spare. I wonder what got into them?



nah man i have to say Phonte is the truth i think the man is so dope its not even funny Rapper Big Pooh is just outshined but its not awful its just Phonte is that much better


----------



## jdama (May 28, 2007)

Phonte is solid, no doubt. He got some good lyrics as well, especially on that first album.... *BUT*, saying he is a bit of a Mos Def biter would be an understatement. Which is alright, since Mos kinda isn't sounding like himself these days anyway...

I do enjoy his raps though, don't get me wrong. Big Pooh is not bad at all, but he just never really "does" much. He's just kinda there, and he ain't wack. I simply enjoyed listening to them *ON 9th's BEATS*. I think Phonte and Pooh might be moving towards the Def Jux camp (since they feature on Murs's records and stuff), but apart from that, where will they and their sound go? If they don't hire out Pete Rock or something, them cats is most likely done..... I ain't got a clue.

First Jurassic 5, now Little Brother, it's a shame really.... they seemed to have a good vibe as a group....


----------



## Perverse (May 29, 2007)

Shit, when did they drop 9th Wonder? Is he still with Hall of Justus?


----------



## jdama (May 29, 2007)

No clue as to what his status is and who he is working with. Come to think of it, he hasn't put out anything in months.... a feature with him in SCRATCH magazine offered no hints. Anybody know what 9th is up to?


----------



## uchiha sandsy (May 29, 2007)

most influential rappers would be 2 pac and biggie because of their deaths, then people from the early 90s like snoop, dre etc


----------



## jdama (May 29, 2007)

> most influential rappers would be 2 pac and biggie because of their deaths



Um, dude, this has nothing to do with the conversation we got running here, but I must say that you have to do a lot more than just drop dead to make it in the rap game, you gotta practically be the best at what you do then get *martyred*.


----------



## Aruarian (May 29, 2007)

Not to mention that the only thing that it did for Tupac was get him over-hyped so much that it makes Final Fantasy VII seem underground.


----------



## Perverse (May 29, 2007)

Yeah, and quite frankly, Pac's skills were nothing more than average. It was his radical message that made him so popular, albeit controversial.


----------



## uchiha sandsy (May 29, 2007)

no no no, dont get me wrong, tupac was a great artist and performer, I am just saying that when he died he did like you said become a martyr, as for me not being part of the convo you had then I apologise because I mis read the title and thought it said influential lol, I will have to stop misreading titles


----------



## Aruarian (May 29, 2007)

Try decent artist, rather that great. >.>

Fuck, Nujabes really needs to drop a new album soon. Gettin' fucking tired with fruitless waiting.


----------



## Perverse (May 29, 2007)

I haven't even heard that. Will request when my internet is fast again.


----------



## Slug (May 29, 2007)

-Bakkun- said:


> Anyone here heard Black Maybe off Common's new album ?



i'll admit being a HUGE common fanboy, with that out of the way... i love this track. this reminds me ALOT of a song that you would hear off electric circus, the beat, the flow, and the girl singing in the back just cry out that it should have been on electric circus. if this is any indication of how finding forever is going to turn out, i have higher expectations now than ever, because this song is dope.


----------



## Perverse (May 29, 2007)

I must D/L some Common, Wu, Nujabes, and a shitload more. Dammit...


----------



## jdama (May 29, 2007)

Yeah, pac is really overrated, and morevover, *overimitated*.... but that one song, "Temptation" is just pure classic. He was pretty lyrical, direct, and "personal" with his rhymes in a way that nobody was before him, as well (not that I particularly like that style, mind you...). Kinda started a trend with that, I think.

Alright, this is just my effete, humble opinion, and I think I am making major MD taboo here, but I think nujabes is kinda overrated too. Don't get me wrong, he's pretty dope and some of his material is outstanding, but it gets a little repetitive and too hotel reception-lounge-y (for being hip hop)....


----------



## Batman (May 29, 2007)

Nodobut on Pac being overimitated. Everybody continues to bite on his tracks to this day as their "homage" and it gets a little old.

As far as common, I love him when he's not the rap version of an R & B artist.

edti: And as far as 9th wonder leaving little brother - That's prettyweak. The old excuse of creative differences is such a bad coverup for whiny bitching. If it really was creative differences than we'd potentially have another Speakerboxxx/Love Below, but I guess they don't quite think that way.


----------



## rockstar sin (May 29, 2007)

Batman said:


> Nodobut on Pac being overimitated. Everybody continues to bite on his tracks to this day as their "homage" and it gets a little old.
> 
> As far as common, I love him when he's not the rap version of an R & B artist.
> 
> edti: And as far as 9th wonder leaving little brother - That's prettyweak. The old excuse of creative differences is such a bad coverup for whiny bitching. If it really was creative differences than we'd potentially have another Speakerboxxx/Love Below, but I guess they don't quite think that way.



Actually it was the other way around.  Little Brother left 9th Wonder and 9th try to say all the positive things about them, but deep inside he is bitter and hurt.  People tend to forget he was a part of Little Brother, just like Premo and Guru was Gangstarr.  Phonte is good and has the potential to be even better, but this move will bit him in the long run.


----------



## Perverse (May 29, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> Actually it was the other way around.  Little Brother left 9th Wonder and 9th try to say all the positive things about them, but deep inside he is bitter and hurt.  People tend to forget he was a part of Little Brother, just like Premo and Guru was Gangstarr.  Phonte is good and has the potential to be even better, but this move will bit him in the long run.



Yeah, no doubt this will hurt Little Brother, big time. I thought Guru was a pretty run-of-the-mill MC, it was Premo's beats that made Gang Starr classic. Who agrees?


----------



## jdama (May 29, 2007)

Not me. Guru is incredible. But Premo is the best.


----------



## Aruarian (May 29, 2007)

jdama said:


> Alright, this is just my effete, humble opinion, and I think I am making major MD taboo here, but I think nujabes is kinda overrated too. Don't get me wrong, he's pretty dope and some of his material is outstanding, but it gets a little repetitive and too hotel reception-lounge-y (for being hip hop)....


It's alright, you're a cool guy with a good taste in music and feeling. Nujabes is actually unknown for the most, perhaps over-hyped in the MD, but the majority of the hype is most definitely deserved. I can see why you find Nujabes a bit too calm, but you have to keep in mind that's it's most definitely a jazz/hip-hop fusion, not pure hip-hop. And jazz just ain't all hard bop, you know. If you don't like the chill feeling, that's your loss for the most, but still. It's like MF DOOM, really.


----------



## jdama (May 29, 2007)

Thanks for the compliment  

A rant (long), but here goes:

Well, it's definitely like Dangerdoom, good comparison (which is a record I love, but my least favorite DOOM record). But DOOM is pretty hard and real raw for a beatmaker, btw (check out the "Mosta Island Czars" record for instance). AND Doom is probably my favorite emcee lol.... funny how you brought him up.

It's just that (speaking as someone who makes beats), the "soft sound" is always something I am cautious about. It's kinda how the Roots hired a guy just to hang out with them in the studio to make sure they didn't become all "acid jazz"-y. It woulda been over for them if they went in that direction, I think. They are my favorite makers of music in the whole wide world, and I actually got into hip hop _through jazz_. Premo is jazzy as all f*ck, but his beats are always bangin'.

The worst thing that has ever happened to me is that an emcee says something like: "yo, that's a nice interlude" or "that sounds like trip hop/chillout"............it happens often, lol.

Basically, I love crews and individuals that work towards making hip hop more "musical" through the use of real instruments and make it generally more "progressive" (I consider my endeavors to be of that nature). But this type of music has an intrinsic danger of walking the fine line with "chillout/lounge". I love the 5 dees, for instance, but I would admit that some of their tracks are wack because hip hop beat experimentation with softer sounds can make things sound a little little more delicate and lyrical...... or watered down and weak....

I ain't a nujabes hater, far from it. I am looking forward to more Nujabes, mos definitely. He is a good artist to promote on the forum because his music is good "introductory hip hop" for people who are turned off by the gangsterism, and there's an anime connection to it. I guess I am just sore at him cuz he looped that "Love Theme from Spartacus" by Yusef Lateef before I did


----------



## cbent22 (May 30, 2007)

jdama said:


> Thanks for the compliment
> 
> A rant (long), but here goes:
> 
> ...



damn i love Nujabes for his HEAVY jazz influences and his "soft" type music its gives me somethin different to listen.


----------



## Jeremy Feifer (May 30, 2007)

O.K, I'v been a fan of rap for sometime...like since I was born. But Im not a narrow minded "thug", who only listens to rap either. Im an 19 year old half black half white teen in houston texas. With that said I can understand were some would come from by saying rap/hip-hop = bad/degrading...violent, things such as this. The only problem I have with this is, the majority of these people are people who will not actually take to the time to listen to rap or hip hop as a genre, but rather, they choose to turn on the radio, listen to one song and base there opinion off that song. How intelligent is that? What if we based a video game off its first level...? My point being you cant judge something off ignorance . With that said my favorite rapper Young Jeezy. While some would argue, he's a   materialistic low life gang member who only raps about drugs... I dont see it as that at all. I see him as an african american male doing what he has to do to survive. Not to mention the man is good at what he does which is rapping. Very Clever.

I recommend these songs:
1)Trapster
2)J.E.E.Z.Y
and
T.I - Top Back Remix (listen to jeezy's part)

He's got skill.


----------



## jdama (May 31, 2007)

Sup Jeremy, since you're from Houston, you better be familiar/show respect to the greatest rapper in the area, Scarface. Now that's a lyrical cat right there


----------



## Perverse (May 31, 2007)

Scarface is true. As for Jeezy, listen to *Go Getter*. That track is fire.


----------



## Gamabunta (May 31, 2007)

ive been sampling a lot of chilled out tunes recently. ive sampled some feist and bonobo as well.


----------



## Perverse (May 31, 2007)

Gym Class Heroes. Hip-hop, rock, r'n'b, or a fusion of all three? I can't decide.


----------



## rockstar sin (May 31, 2007)

Dub Fresh said:


> Gym Class Heroes. Hip-hop, rock, r'n'b, or a fusion of all three? I can't decide.



They exactly all three.  That's what makes them so dope.  Gnarls Barkley is like that as well.


----------



## jdama (May 31, 2007)

@gamabunta: sampling feist, yeah no doubt that's cool... she has amazing textures... but bonobo? that's kinda strange; sampling something that's already made of samples, very strange.....lol.

I sampled some Fist of the North Star soundtrack the other day by ripping some sounds of the DVD... if anyone has the OST, please hook me up, I will send you the beats I make off of it 

^^GREAT SAMPLE MATERIAL (as with any vintage anime...).


----------



## Gamabunta (May 31, 2007)

jdama said:


> @gamabunta: sampling feist, yeah no doubt that's cool... she has amazing textures... but bonobo? that's kinda strange; sampling something that's already made of samples, very strange.....lol.
> 
> I sampled some Fist of the North Star soundtrack the other day by ripping some sounds of the DVD... if anyone has the OST, please hook me up, I will send you the beats I make off of it
> 
> ^^GREAT SAMPLE MATERIAL (as with any vintage anime...).




Awesome, cheers. Ive sampled a single anime for a storytelling tune atm. My prod buddy is working on it.


----------



## delirium (May 31, 2007)

Gamabunta said:


> Awesome, cheers. Ive sampled a single anime for a storytelling tune atm. My prod buddy is working on it.



What anime did you decide to go with?


----------



## cbent22 (May 31, 2007)

looks liek Lupe,Kayne, and Pharrell are starting a group. Although Kayne is overrated i still dig Lupe and Pharrell. im looking forward to hearin music from 'em


----------



## Sid (Jun 1, 2007)

cbent22 said:


> looks liek Lupe,Kayne, and Pharrell are starting a group. Although Kayne is overrated i still dig Lupe and Pharrell. im looking forward to hearin music from 'em



I've had a snippet of that 'Us Placers'  track for ages. That sample is so hot. Too bad Kanye fucks it up though, I don't like his voice, or flow. 

Pharrel should stick to producing too, his album was a flop.


----------



## Slug (Jun 1, 2007)

Link removed

4 of common's new songs off "finding forever" as well as some extras from kanye and talib


----------



## LayZ (Jun 1, 2007)

I think this is a good move for Lupe.  He is clearly going to stand out as the best lyricist out of the group.  Kanye and Pharrell are great at making hit singles so this will give Lupe more exposure. 

I think they could've picked a better name than "Chicago Runs Shit", considering Common and Twista aren't in it and Pharrell isn't from Chicago.  I wouldn't call it a super-group, but this will be a nice little project.


Slug said:


> Link removed
> 
> 4 of common's new songs off "finding forever" as well as some extras from kanye and talib



I can't wait for the end of July,  "Finding Forever" AND "Eardrum".


----------



## jdama (Jun 1, 2007)

Yeah, I definitely think Kanye and Pharell could come up with something dope together (I gotta say that both are overrated but have undeniable skill as producers, esp. Pharell), but I hope they stay the hell away from the mic....

Go Lupe!


----------



## Gamabunta (Jun 1, 2007)

Delirium said:


> What anime did you decide to go with?



I took a theme from nausicaa valley of the wind i think, but im not completely sure. it was either that or laputa castle in the sky. the prod is still working on it as we speak.

i did manage to record a new tune over a feist song yesterday.


----------



## rockstar sin (Jun 1, 2007)

I actually like Kanye and Pharrell rapping wise too, it's just Kanye voice is annoying and his arrogance makes me want to punch him in the face.


----------



## jdama (Jun 1, 2007)

> it's just Kanye voice is annoying and his arrogance makes me want to punch him in the face.



QFT, that's why I DON'T like him as a rapper. Plus he has no skills. Poor fellow, his face has had enough punishment for one lifetime....

Pharell's falsetto thing is tolerable every once in a while, he just needs to calm down....


----------



## competitionbros (Jun 1, 2007)

Ya'll crazy, Kanye is a breath of fresh air in Mainstream rap, I can't wait for August when he releases Graduation.



Pharrell, on the other hand, needs to stick to producing, since he's started rapping alot of his beats have suffered.


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (Jun 1, 2007)

Lil Wayne - La La. has to be my favorite  song as of now.


----------



## rockstar sin (Jun 1, 2007)

I just pimped out Guru's new Jazzmatazz album and nobody asked for it yet?  And this suppose to be the intelligent hip-hop section.


----------



## Liengod (Jun 1, 2007)

Has anyone else listened to Omega One or The Art of Fact?


----------



## Krillan (Jun 1, 2007)

Ok, im a bit late in getting in on this thread but im gonna be checking back a lot now. 

Atm i'm really into the roots and have been for quite a while now. The tipping point and the almighty phrenology are both fantastic albums. I should have seen them live a lil while back but ticketmaster ran out of tickets . 

I'm also listening to Gym class heroes a lot. Who here likes the papercut chronicles? I seriously am in love with this album atm lol. Oh yer and im gonna be seeing them live on the 20th of july in london which is great .

I would like to ask though, what got a lot of you guys into rap and hip hop? I must say for me it was tupac. I used to listen to his greatest hits so much that im pretty sure i know every word of it lol. So cmon, talk to me people


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (Jun 1, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> I just pimped out Guru's new Jazzmatazz album and nobody asked for it yet?  And this suppose to be the intelligent hip-hop section.



Straight up, if you pimp something, send it to the members on the pimp list as well.

That sort of circulation can only do good mate.


----------



## Krillan (Jun 1, 2007)

Jedi Mind Tricks said:


> Straight up, if you pimp something, send it to the members on the pimp list as well.
> 
> That sort of circulation can only do good mate.



hmmm cud u send me the link to the pimp list so i can join it please?


----------



## rockstar sin (Jun 1, 2007)

Jedi Mind Tricks said:


> Straight up, if you pimp something, send it to the members on the pimp list as well.
> 
> That sort of circulation can only do good mate.



Did you receive the Jay Loves Japan album and where can I see the pimp list?


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (Jun 1, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> Did you receive the Jay Loves Japan album



Yeah. Thanks a lot bro. 




Krillan said:


> hmmm cud u send me the link to the pimp list so i can join it please?





Cyber Celebrity said:


> where can I see the pimp list?



Pimp list.


----------



## Krillan (Jun 1, 2007)

thnx a lot jedi. I guess u really like the rapper Jedi mind tricks. Ive not heard any of his stuff really. Just heard him on this secret track after "Dance with the Devil" by Immortal Technique and hes pretty great. Any suggestions on any tracks i shud listen to wiv him on?


----------



## ParkingLot_PIMP (Jun 1, 2007)

Krillan said:


> thnx a lot jedi. I guess u really like the rapper Jedi mind tricks. Ive not heard any of his stuff really. Just heard him on this secret track after "Dance with the Devil" by Immortal Technique and hes pretty great. Any suggestions on any tracks i shud listen to wiv him on?



wasn't that diabolic and IT on the secret track?


----------



## jdama (Jun 1, 2007)

> thnx a lot jedi. I guess u really like the rapper Jedi mind tricks. Ive not heard any of his stuff really. Just heard him on this secret track after "Dance with the Devil" by Immortal Technique and hes pretty great. Any suggestions on any tracks i shud listen to wiv him on?



Jedi Mindtricks is a hip hop group, actually. And the dude on the secret track with Technique is a rapper called Diabolic. And yes Diabolic is good, but if you like him, check out GZA (whom Diabolic sounds a lot like). And if you like "Phrenology", I recommend "Game Theory".

As for JMT, recommendations, the newest album ("Servants in Heaven, Kings in Hell") is a good place to start. Warning: JMT is HARDCORE.


----------



## Krillan (Jun 1, 2007)

jdama said:


> Jedi Mindtricks is a hip hop group, actually. And the dude on the secret track with Technique is a rapper called Diabolic. And yes Diabolic is good, but if you like him, check out GZA (whom Diabolic sounds a lot like). And if you like "Phrenology", I recommend "Game Theory".
> 
> As for JMT, recommendations, the newest album ("Servants in Heaven, Kings in Hell") is a good place to start. Warning: JMT is HARDCORE.



Wow i didnt know jedi mind tricks was a group. Cool. ill try and download that album now, if i can find it lol. Oh and i have Game theory too. It's great but i prefer tipping point and phren. "Stay Cool" and "The Seed" are just too good lol. Also i love that track "You Got Me". It's fab lol


----------



## cbent22 (Jun 1, 2007)

Krillan said:


> thnx a lot jedi. I guess u really like the rapper Jedi mind tricks. Ive not heard any of his stuff really. Just heard him on this secret track after "Dance with the Devil" by Immortal Technique and hes pretty great. Any suggestions on any tracks i shud listen to wiv him on?



JMT is pure dopeness man


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Jun 1, 2007)

I am in deep need of some intelligent 2007 hip-hop...

Dälek has been getting all my hip-hop attention this year.


----------



## jdama (Jun 1, 2007)

@ Krillan, man you gotta check out the 20 minute live version of "the seed" that's on one of the Homegrown compilations The Roots put out last year.... some of the most impressive and powerful ish EVER. I nominate *Illadelph Halflife *for best Roots record of all time, in any event. If you ain't got it, get it.


----------



## cbent22 (Jun 1, 2007)

jdama said:


> @ Krillan, man you gotta check out the 20 minute live version of "the seed" that's on one of the Homegrown compilations The Roots put out last year.... some of the most impressive and powerful ish EVER. I nominate *Illadelph Halflife *for best Roots record of all time, in any event. If you ain't got it, get it.



Yeah a lot of ppl i know think Phrenology was their best album but i say Illadelph Halflife was their best work.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Jun 1, 2007)

The hell is going on? I see you people talking about the best Roots album and there's no mention of Things Fall Apart? It's not even a question for me that it's their best album though I haven't heard Illadelph yet(can someone hook me up maybe?). The point is, if you want The Roots then you listen to Things Fall Apart.

Also is the new Jedi Mind Tricks good? I've got 3 of their albums so far and they're all pretty awesome.


----------



## Gamabunta (Jun 1, 2007)

I WANT THE NEW GURU ALBUM!!

Also on a side note. I am recording what is going to be my best tune i think to date. Its quite a deep tune about love with a fuckin dope sample i found. If anyone is interested then just holler and i will upload it for my peeps.


----------



## rockstar sin (Jun 1, 2007)

Gamabunta said:


> I WANT THE NEW GURU ALBUM!!
> 
> Also on a side note. I am recording what is going to be my best tune i think to date. Its quite a deep tune about love with a fuckin dope sample i found. If anyone is interested then just holler and i will upload it for my peeps.



Sent and send me that dope sample asap.


----------



## Jeremy Feifer (Jun 1, 2007)

jdama said:


> Sup Jeremy, since you're from Houston, you better be familiar/show respect to the greatest rapper in the area, Scarface. Now that's a lyrical cat right there



All the getto boyz are lyrical masterminds... SF is pretty good indeed.


----------



## Gamabunta (Jun 1, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> Sent and send me that dope sample asap.



Cheers. I will PM you the link to the tune an if i forget (which is likely as im revising an most of my days tend to merge) then i will post the link in here as well.


----------



## Perverse (Jun 1, 2007)

I need to check Fab's new joint *From Nothing to Something.* Anyone fancy writing me a review?


----------



## rockstar sin (Jun 1, 2007)

Dub Fresh said:


> I need to check Fab's new joint *From Nothing to Something.* Anyone fancy writing me a review?



Competitionbros is pimping this album so how bout to go the pimping section and request for one.


----------



## Perverse (Jun 1, 2007)

Thanks CC. I need some *Nujabes* too, if you can hit me up. And don't tell me to go to the Request Thread, if you can't up it I'll ask someone else.


----------



## cbent22 (Jun 1, 2007)

Krillan said:


> Ok, im a bit late in getting in on this thread but im gonna be checking back a lot now.
> 
> Atm i'm really into the roots and have been for quite a while now. The tipping point and the almighty phrenology are both fantastic albums. I should have seen them live a lil while back but ticketmaster ran out of tickets .
> 
> ...


Yeah GCH are dopeness i was bumping PCC for a while but i must say my favorite track from them is on As Cruel as School Children Viva La White Girl is so sick.  

I have really been into Hip Hop since i was little im not really sure what got me into it i just always have been a Hip Hop fan since birth  . But i guess if anyone was to take credit it would have to be Nas


----------



## delirium (Jun 1, 2007)

Pharoahe Monch's Desire. Hot Shit. Cop it when it comes out. Peace.


----------



## Perverse (Jun 1, 2007)

Pharaohe Monch is awesome. Have you copped _The Awakening?_


----------



## cbent22 (Jun 1, 2007)

Dub Fresh said:


> Pharaohe Monch is awesome. Have you copped _The Awakening?_



yeah Pharaohe is sick i was bumpin to Internal Affairs today *Simon Says* is a classic


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jun 2, 2007)

If you wanna hear Pharoahe really flow, you HAVE to take it back to the Organized Konfusion days. Please hear "Bring It On" from "Stress..Extinction Agenda" and tell me that ain't the sickest flow you ever heard.


----------



## Krillan (Jun 2, 2007)

I love that track simon says. I can never play it loud in my house though. Too much kids about lol and the clean version just doesnt cut it .


----------



## Gamabunta (Jun 2, 2007)

the new tune has been recorded, its not final mixdown though. hope you guys enjoy it, just some things about "love"


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 2, 2007)

Delirium said:


> Pharoahe Monch's Desire. Hot Shit. Cop it when it comes out. Peace.


The advance/album sampler leaked today right? I'm going to download it soon.

EDIT: The album was leaked 30 May 2007 according to the  for the album. I've got this version (w/ the UK bonus).

Request it in here or via PM and I'll send you the link.


----------



## ParkingLot_PIMP (Jun 2, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> The advance/album sampler leaked today right? I'm going to download it soon.
> 
> EDIT: The album was leaked 30 May 2007 according to the  for the album. I've got this version (w/ the UK bonus).
> 
> Request it in here or via PM and I'll send you the link.




hey my brother. can i get a copy of that album? thanks in advance.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 2, 2007)

ParkingLot_PIMP said:


> hey my brother. can i get a copy of that album? thanks in advance.


Sent......


----------



## Gamabunta (Jun 2, 2007)

anyone? bit of feedback on my tune?


----------



## Krillan (Jun 2, 2007)

cbent22 said:


> Yeah GCH are dopeness i was bumping PCC for a while but i must say my favorite track from them is on As Cruel as School Children Viva La White Girl is so sick.
> 
> I have really been into Hip Hop since i was little im not really sure what got me into it i just always have been a Hip Hop fan since birth  . But i guess if anyone was to take credit it would have to be Nas



Nas is great. I love stillmatic. If there ever was a diss song where someone really should have stfu afterwards its "ether". Jay-z got killed on that track lol.


----------



## Krillan (Jun 2, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> The advance/album sampler leaked today right? I'm going to download it soon.
> 
> EDIT: The album was leaked 30 May 2007 according to the  for the album. I've got this version (w/ the UK bonus).
> 
> Request it in here or via PM and I'll send you the link.



would be great if ya could send me the link too m8


----------



## Gamabunta (Jun 2, 2007)

Takeover > Ether


----------



## Krillan (Jun 2, 2007)

^ Hmm who's takeover by?


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 2, 2007)

Krillan said:


> would be great if ya could send me the link too m8


Sent.

_Takeover_ was the funnier diss track and hurt Mobb Deep more than it did Nas. _Ether_ was more about Jay-Z personally and Nas went hard on that diss track.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jun 2, 2007)

Does anyone have the Tupac song by Dave Chappelle?


----------



## Krillan (Jun 2, 2007)

Ah thnx a lot.

Oh i know wot tune ur on about now. I never really liked it much. Thought it was one of the weakest tunes on blueprint tbh


----------



## Perverse (Jun 2, 2007)

~Shin~ said:


> Does anyone have the Tupac song by Dave Chappelle?



I do not, but that shit was pure genius.


----------



## rockstar sin (Jun 2, 2007)

You out your damn mind Ether>Takeover.   Ether alone made Nas win the battle when Hot 97 did the polls.  It wasn't even close after that record.


----------



## LayZ (Jun 2, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> The advance/album sampler leaked today
> Request it in here or via PM and I'll send you the link.



I desire _Desire_, please hook me up.


----------



## Batman (Jun 2, 2007)

Damn everything Praroahe releases is Fire. Nice listen first time through.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 2, 2007)

LayZ said:


> I desire _Desire_, please hook me up.


Sent......


----------



## rockstar sin (Jun 2, 2007)

Pass me Desire homie.


----------



## LayZ (Jun 2, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> Sent......



Good lookin' out.

+rep for the quickness.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 2, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> Pass me Desire homie.


Done. I should've sent it to you from before, since RGF haven't put it up yet for some reason.


----------



## delirium (Jun 2, 2007)

Songirl said:


> Has anyone else listened to Omega One or The Art of Fact?



I still haven't listened to Omega One. But Art of Fact.. are yo utalking about the crew? El Da Sensei and Tame One? Or is there another Art of Fact that I don't know about?



Undercovermc said:


> The advance/album sampler leaked today right? I'm going to download it soon.
> 
> EDIT: The album was leaked 30 May 2007 according to the  for the album. I've got this version (w/ the UK bonus).
> 
> Request it in here or via PM and I'll send you the link.



The leak has been out a while. That was just when I downloaded it. Black Milk got some beats on him, right? I'll definitely be getting it when it hits the stores.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 2, 2007)

Delirium said:


> The leak has been out a while. That was just when I downloaded it. Black Milk got some beats on him, right? I'll definitely be getting it when it hits the stores.


For real. His beat for _Let's Go_ fits Pharoahe's flow so well. I'm really feeling that song and so many others on this album.


----------



## Gamabunta (Jun 3, 2007)

Snake_108 said:


> They're both nothing really special as far as diss tracks go, but Jay-Z was talkin out his ass in one bit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Firstly Jigga was talking in sales, not your opinion of the albums lol. Those few lines are fire on takeover as they are true in relation to sales. 

I can highlight a load of stuff where Nas chats bullshit in ether. 

Ether won the voting 58%-42%.... that is far from a huge margin isnt it.

Nas is 1 of my favourite artists, but people jock him like no-ones business. Jay-Z is 1 of the most under rated lyricists.


----------



## rockstar sin (Jun 3, 2007)

Gamabunta said:


> Firstly Jigga was talking in sales, not your opinion of the albums lol. Those few lines are fire on takeover as they are true in relation to sales.
> 
> I can highlight a load of stuff where Nas chats bullshit in ether.
> 
> ...



You think Hov is one of most underrated lyricists?  He's in a lot of peoples top 10, it's just that his new flow is wack and Kingdome Done was terrible.


----------



## Gamabunta (Jun 3, 2007)

I would agree Kingdom Come wasnt a great album. But tunes like Beach Chair are just fucking immense.

Go an listen to my new tune CC! lol


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 3, 2007)

I liked KC more than most people, it seems. _Beach Chair_ was great as you said. _Lost One's_, _Minority Report_ and some others were good too. I think the beats were too different to what we expect Jay-Z to rap on and since it was meant to be a comeback album it didn't suffice the anticipation.


----------



## rockstar sin (Jun 3, 2007)

Anybody who doesn't like Beach Chair is a asshole.  Jay and Chris Martin did a great job with that song.  The problem with Kingdome Come is that it was for the grown and sexy which isn't the target that buys all his albums.  Also is this new flow that sounds retarded.  Listen to the Black Album and then listen to KC, and you'll see what I'm talking about.

@Gambunta: I'm going to listen to it right now,  I was sorting things out a little bit.


----------



## Krillan (Jun 3, 2007)

Honestly i think The Black album such a great album though i have to agree with Cyber, KC is possibly the worst album ive heard all year even though Beach Chair is a great song lol (hmmm i think blue carpet treatment came out last year lol). It's the only song i have of that album on my ipod . 

Anyways back to the Ether > Takeover. Whether what was true or not in each song, Nas killed it man lol. Also i love that track and i got a bit bored of takeover tbh. There are much better tracks on blueprint.

That makes me think though, I cant decide whether i like The Black Album or The BLueprint more :X. Thoughts?

ps: Undercovermc, I just finished listenting to Desire and it is one fkin hot album . Thnx a bunch m8


----------



## Crowe (Jun 3, 2007)

Bow Wow - Big Dreams, is killing my head. Been listing to it too much...a very nice track.


----------



## Krillan (Jun 3, 2007)

pek the villain said:


> Bow Wow - Big Dreams, is killing my head. Been listing to it too much...a very nice track.



I quite like that track too. When i first heard it i wasnt into it much but it really grew on me


----------



## Gamabunta (Jun 3, 2007)

fuck blueprint, Reasonable Doubt is Jay's best album. D-Evils can stand up lyrically to any nas track.


----------



## Dre (Jun 3, 2007)

pek the villain said:


> Bow Wow - Big Dreams, is killing my head. Been listing to it too much...a very nice track.



All your opinions on Hip-Hop are null and void. Due to the fact that you willingly listen to Bow Wow.


----------



## Gamabunta (Jun 3, 2007)

i remember once when bowow came on my friends car radio. i almost killed the 4 of us in the car trying to change the station while being in the back. good times.


----------



## Krillan (Jun 3, 2007)

shhhhhhhhhh big dreams is an ok song


----------



## CABLE (Jun 3, 2007)

Dre said:


> All your opinions on Hip-Hop are null and void. Due to the fact that you willingly listen to Bow Wow.



*peK>>>>you x infinite*


----------



## cbent22 (Jun 3, 2007)

Gamabunta said:


> fuck blueprint, Reasonable Doubt is Jay's best album. D-Evils can stand up lyrically to any nas track.



i love Reasonable Doubt its one of my favorite cds but i personally believe Illmatic in terms of lyrics shit on Reasonable Doubt. Illmatic everytrack is fire w/ just hardcore rhymin. and i dont feel that from RD. and i personally think Jay-Z is one of the most overrated rappers ever. Half of his lines arent his own.


----------



## Dre (Jun 3, 2007)

SASUNARU<3 said:


> *peK>>>>you x infinite*




Link removed


----------



## OMG19 (Jun 3, 2007)

Jay Z is alright. But it's all about the money and 50 cent is the richest rapper ever now that he sold his company of vitamin water to Coca Cola. He founded this company and Coca Cola bought it off him. He doesn't even need to rap anymore and his life is set. But of course, my all time favorite rapper is still 2 Pac because he was real. He wasn't fake like all the new rappers. But Jay Z is alright though.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 3, 2007)

_All_ the new rappers? You've gotta be shitting me. =/


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 3, 2007)

OMG19 said:


> Jay Z is alright. But it's all about the money and 50 cent is the richest rapper ever now that he sold his company of vitamin water to Coca Cola. He founded this company and Coca Cola bought it off him. He doesn't even need to rap anymore and his life is set. But of course, my all time favorite rapper is still 2 Pac because he was real. He wasn't fake like all the new rappers. But Jay Z is alright though.


What's all about the money? Money has nothing to do with the quality of Hip-Hop. You said Jay-Z was _alright_, twice, and in between saying it you digressed to 50 Cent's business deal. How is that relevant?

PS: To my knowledge Jay-Z and P. Diddy are still richer than 50 Cent. Am I wrong?


----------



## Krillan (Jun 3, 2007)

Ur right about Jay-z being richer but im not sure about Pdiddy.


----------



## cbent22 (Jun 3, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> I don't think Jay-Z is overrated, since most people seem to forget about RD. He's one of the most hated rappers for sure. That _Swagger Jacker_ track that Cam'ron put out where he highlighted pretty much all of the lyrics Jay-Z had bitten was about 7 minutes long. Not to mention a lot of it was Cam'ron talking nonsense. In addition, Jay-Z penned his best album to date; RD, so you can't say half of his lyrics aren't his.



Yeah i know half is an exxageration but you have to admit Jay-Z does take a lot of rhymes from other ppl. and i know other rappers do this but he takes more than youre average rapper does. Dont get me wrong Jay still goes down in my books as a Hip Hop Legend but sometimes i feel people way over-hype him too much


----------



## Crowe (Jun 3, 2007)

Dre said:


> All your opinions on Hip-Hop are null and void. Due to the fact that you willingly listen to Bow Wow.


Care Service here. Here is your order of bitchslap. Want some water to wash it down?  

I try to give all artist a change, listen to the track and you'll see that it's a good track. Being bound by stupid morals and stupid thinking ruins you as much as it ruins the music. I don't like Bow Wow but I love the track. I at least ain't a bitch to try to make myself look cooler by just listening to underground or unknown artists.

Anyway, PackFM's whutduzFMstand4 album is still on my most spinned albums on my ipod. If you haven't heard it, listen to it.

*Spoiler*: __ 





			
				Suzie said:
			
		

> Backstage, dressin' room, just finished rippin' a set
> I could hardly feel my legs, my body drippin' wit sweat
> There was a knock at the door, I said "It's open"
> She walked in, a face I never seen before, but I could never forget
> ...





			
				Token Love Song said:
			
		

> We fought so much, we couldn't be in the same room
> But couldn't bear to be apart, its like we shared the same heart
> And you were too smart to take a break even though it hurt
> If we were meant to be it shouldn't be so hard to make it work
> ...





			
				Click said:
			
		

> But tonight I got a feeling like somebody's out to get me
> *I reach for my marker, but my instincts won't let me
> White guy, by himself - don't care when the train's comin?
> Just don't add up, allow me to explain somethin'
> ...



*And nothin' leaves a mark like Griffin Shoe Polish*



			
				forevershine said:
			
		

> Grab the mic on stage till all my callouses sore
> Hands cramped till I can't peel the bandages off
> Last man standin' till I can't stand it no more


----------



## cbent22 (Jun 3, 2007)

pek the villain said:


> Anyway, PackFM's whutduzFMstand4 album is still on my most spinned albums on my ipod. If you haven't heard it, listen to it.



Yeah i feel ya *Click Clack and Spray* is such a dope song and *I Cant Win *is sick too


----------



## Gamabunta (Jun 3, 2007)

OMG19 said:


> Jay Z is alright. But it's all about the money and 50 cent is the richest rapper ever now that he sold his company of vitamin water to Coca Cola. He founded this company and Coca Cola bought it off him. He doesn't even need to rap anymore and his life is set. But of course, my all time favorite rapper is still 2 Pac because he was real. He wasn't fake like all the new rappers. But Jay Z is alright though.



Leave.

Quickly.


----------



## Dre (Jun 3, 2007)

pek the villain said:


> I try to give all artist a change, listen to the track and you'll see that it's a good track. Being bound by stupid morals and stupid thinking ruins you as much as it ruins the music. I don't like Bow Wow but I love the track. I at least ain't a bitch to try to make myself look cooler by just listening to underground or unknown artists.



lol who said i listen to underground or "unknown" artists. I listen to REAL Hip-Hop, Bow Wow is for teenage girls, and people who have a very warped image of what Rap music is. Just like Nas said, so many fans think they like Hip-Hop, but they actually like the hype and controversy behind it.




> Care Service here. Here is your order of bitchslap. Want some water to wash it down?




Was that an insult of some sort?


----------



## Crowe (Jun 3, 2007)

What IS real hip-hop? What makes something real hip-hop? Listen to the track and point out what isn't hip-hop rather then saying "Oh noez it sux it's bow wow".

I don't care about real hip-hop or not, I care for GOOD music and neither do I care about whether or not you consider it real hip-hop. Just at least try to tell me why it's not real hip-hop....


----------



## Dre (Jun 3, 2007)

> What IS real hip-hop? What makes something real hip-hop?



If you have to ask, you will never know- nor understand.

I listened to the song, its nothing different than a million other story telling songs except its done with half the talent and lyrical prowess.


----------



## Batman (Jun 3, 2007)

Dre said:


> *If you have to ask, you will never know- nor understand.
> *
> I listened to the song, its nothing different than a million other story telling songs except its done with half the talent and lyrical prowess.



That statement's loaded with elitist crap. You can't define Real Hip-Hop as Good/Intellignet/Differnt/Quality/Underground Rap, no matter how much you'd like to. Bow Wow's music fits the genre, whether if an accurate portrayal of his real life, or just more hollywood hype.

The differnce is between good an Bad, not real and fake.


----------



## Crowe (Jun 3, 2007)

I can at least try, hit me up.

...yea, whatever. You most likely never heard the song before and now that you've heard it, decide that you'd save face instead and go on about it being a shitty song but but... if that makes you a _real_ hip-hop fan.....sure



Batman said:


> That statement's loaded with elitist crap. You can't define Real Hip-Hop as Good/Intellignet/Differnt/Quality/Underground Rap, no matter how much you'd like to. Bow Wow's music fits the genre, whether if an accurate portrayal of his real life, or just more hollywood hype.
> 
> The differnce is between good an Bad, not real and fake.


Amen.


----------



## Dre (Jun 3, 2007)

Batman said:


> That statement's loaded with elitist crap. You can't define Real Hip-Hop as Good/Intellignet/Differnt/Quality/Underground Rap, no matter how much you'd like to. Bow Wow's music fits the genre, whether if an accurate portrayal of his real life, or just more hollywood hype.
> 
> The differnce is between good an Bad, not real and fake.




So according to your logic, D4L, Shop Boyz, Young Joc etc. Are all real Hip-Hop? I'm sorry, but thats just trash music to me. Thats not legitimate Hip-Hop. Hip-Hop is LYRICISM, Hip-Hop is pouring your emotions and thoughts onto a track. 
I cant Agree with that, because its just not true. Hip-Hop is a small community that too many Artists think they are apart of, when in reality there are on the outside looking in.


> ...yea, whatever. You most likely never heard the song before and now that you've heard it, decide that you'd save face instead and go on about it being a shitty song but but... if that makes you a real hip-hop fan.....sure



Yeah you're right I never heard the song before today, and now that I heard it I decided that I dont like it because the song is indeed sub-par. Are you trying to make a point or something? I thought this was the *Intelligent * Hip-Hop discussion. So far every one has just came at me with paragraphs  with no point in them.
You want some GOOD story telling songs?

Big L-Casualties of a dice Game
Immortal Technique-Dance with the Devil
Notorious B.I.G.- Story to Tell
Common-Testify
Saigon-Pain in my life
Tupac-Brenda got a baby


Just to name a few.

Its alright tho b, there's nothing wrong with being a Bow-Wow fan. I'll just keep that in mind every time I see you giving your opinion on Hip-Hop music.


----------



## Gamabunta (Jun 3, 2007)

For fucks sake, could we please stop defining music as good/bad, real/fake considering that it is different interpretations and opinions.

The only thing being achieved in this futile argument is the death of music.


----------



## Crowe (Jun 3, 2007)

> Yeah you're right I never heard the song before today, and now that I heard it I decided that I dont like it because the song is indeed sub-par. Are you trying to make a point or something? I thought this was the Intelligent  Hip-Hop discussion. So far every one has just came at me with paragraphs with no point in them.


Yes, I'm making trying to make a point. My point if you failed to see it: You have too big ego. You're ego is hindering you from enjoying music.

How is this message not intelligent? I feel this song as it is have great message and the beat is awesome, the fact that it was from Bow Wow might be the reason I enjoy it a bit more then I would usually. The fact that he could make something like this, make me hope a bit more for some of the other artists.



> When you got big dreams
> dont listen to what nobody say
> and dont let nobody turn you away
> When you got big dreams
> ...





> You want some GOOD story telling songs?
> 
> Big L-Casualties of a dice Game
> Immortal Technique-Dance with the Devil
> ...


.         .            .

Search through the earlier "Now Playing" threads and you'll see me name _ALL _of these songs.


----------



## Dre (Jun 3, 2007)

> You have too big ego. You're ego is hindering you from enjoying music.



You must not know too many people from NY is my ego is bothering you, especially online. N my ego has nothing to do with anything.



> How is this message not intelligent? I feel this song as it is have great message



I could say "dont do drugs" a million times over the Money Power respect beat, that doesn't make it a good song. This message of the song isn't whats under scrutiny its the fact that lyrically this song really doesn't stand out to me from the rest of the songs. Its w/e to me tho, I feel like I'm wasting my knowledge on Hip-Hop discussing BOW WOW of all artists. I'm done.


----------



## Batman (Jun 3, 2007)

Dre said:


> So according to your logic, D4L, Shop Boyz, Young Joc etc. Are all real Hip-Hop? I'm sorry, but thats just trash music to me. Thats not legitimate Hip-Hop. Hip-Hop is LYRICISM, Hip-Hop is pouring your emotions and thoughts onto a track.
> I cant Agree with that, because its just not true. Hip-Hop is a small community that too many Artists think they are apart of, when in reality there are on the outside looking in.



You're confusing legitimacy with quality. I can write a book and get it published, therefore making my an author. It doesn't matter if it's good or not, I'm still a published author. The same can be said about hip-hop music. Young Joc is a hip-hop artist, whether his music is garbage or not is irelevant.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 3, 2007)

Dre, from reading your posts I get the impression that your hatred for commercial and mainstream hip-hop is forcing you to filter all music produced by these artists as garbage. No matter how good the song, if it's released by a commercial artist you'd more than likely say it was rubbish and furthermore you don't want to *discuss it. That's what pek means when he says your ego is hindering you from enjoying music. _Big Dreams_ is not _Fresh Azimiz_. If you were bashing _Fresh Azimiz_, you'd have a half valid point. You made your initial comment to pek bashing him for "willingly listening to Bow Wow" before you had even heard the song he mentioned. Therefore you were trolling and are in the wrong. I agree with you on some levels, but you're sounding like an elitist. You don't venture into the music department often, but in the space of an hour you've manage to cause somewhat of a disruption in two threads. Lighten up and let people enjoy the music they want to.

*This is a discussion thread.


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (Jun 3, 2007)

I've been listening to a lot of Pete Rock & C.L. Smooth. 

Proper good shit.

Here's a track from Soul Survivor 2.


Head Rush, More Base Ft. Rza & Gza, produced by Pete Rock.

[youtube=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pwUNEZ9t7js]Head Rush, More Base Ft. Rza & Gza[/youtube]


----------



## cbent22 (Jun 4, 2007)

Jedi Mind Tricks said:


> I've been listening to a lot of Pete Rock & C.L. Smooth.
> 
> Proper good shit.
> 
> ...


yeah Pete Rock is so dope i was just today listenin to *Pete Rock Invented The Remix* dope ass cd


----------



## rockstar sin (Jun 4, 2007)

Gamabunta said:


> For fucks sake, could we please stop defining music as good/bad, real/fake considering that it is different interpretations and opinions.
> 
> The only thing being achieved in this futile argument is the death of music.





Dre said:


> So according to your logic, D4L, Shop Boyz, Young Joc etc. Are all real Hip-Hop? I'm sorry, but thats just trash music to me. Thats not legitimate Hip-Hop. Hip-Hop is LYRICISM, Hip-Hop is pouring your emotions and thoughts onto a track.
> I cant Agree with that, because its just not true. Hip-Hop is a small community that too many Artists think they are apart of, when in reality there are on the outside looking in.
> 
> 
> ...



I don't really dig co-signing but I have to agree with Dre on a lot of levels.  I would never consider some of these artists as Hip-hop artists and Bow Wow is one of them.  He's a mainstream rapper whose job is to keep the ladies satisfied and rap about how many money and bitches he can have.  Listen to Joell Ortiz-Hip Hop and you'll see that this guy (Bow Wow) doesn't fit the description.  I wrote so many times what the difference between Hip-Hop and Rap but it seems nobody is paying attention.

Now Pek knows hip hop and I won't knock the dude for liking what he likes since I respect a lot of the music he does like, but from listening to that track, I didn't even bop my head once.  I'll give it another chance later on, but I doubt my mind changing.


----------



## uzumaki_yondaime (Jun 4, 2007)

Batman said:


> You're confusing legitimacy with quality. I can write a book and get it published, therefore making my an author. It doesn't matter if it's good or not, I'm still a published author. The same can be said about hip-hop music. Young Joc is a hip-hop artist, whether his music is garbage or not is irelevant.



Wrong. Young Joc is a _rap_ artist, not hip-hop. Hip-hop is one of the few words we can use to distinguish the good from the bad, so keep that in mind.


----------



## Batman (Jun 4, 2007)

uzumaki_yondaime said:


> Wrong. Young Joc is a _rap_ artist, not hip-hop. Hip-hop is one of the few words we can use to distinguish the good from the bad, so keep that in mind.



I compleatly disagree. Saying Hip-Hop is different from Rap is subjective to begin with. I could even argue that Hip-hop isn't a genre of music at all, but a culture. But like I said, it's subjective.


----------



## Gamabunta (Jun 4, 2007)

LOUD NOISES


----------



## delirium (Jun 4, 2007)

This thread sucks. Rap sucks. And all of you suck for liking rap. kbai.


----------



## Catatonik (Jun 4, 2007)

OMGZ TROLL.

Del is a total hater, who noes nuthin bout teh Muzakz!

He is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and gay.

I hope he gets syphillis and dies screaming and writhing in his own blood and shit in a back alley somewhere in back country Arkansas.


----------



## Krillan (Jun 4, 2007)

Delirium said:


> This thread sucks. Rap sucks. And all of you suck for liking rap. kbai.



Word . lol


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 4, 2007)

Delirium said:


> This thread sucks. Rap sucks. And all of you suck for liking rap. kbai.



Lol, this is the trend of thinking on the NF as of late:



Kaminokaze Rome said:


> Some rapper are becoming racist and Metal is all about having a good time.
> Pinoy Rock all the way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





hazashi said:


> I absolutely hate hip hop, to me is the worst kind of music, but heavy metal is awesome





mister_manji said:


> their pants are around their waists, not their ankles.


^In response to why hip-hop listeners don't like rock listeners.



mister_manji said:


> I find that the people who enjoy rock are generally nicer, more intelligent people that those who listen to hip-hop and wear gold chains and sagging pants.





hazashi said:


> Hip Hop is not music, is just some idiot singing what other person wrote for him with background music another person made for him. Hip Hop concerts are ridiculous, Heavy metal concerts are awesome always full of energy





hazashi said:


> I avoid people who listen to hip hop, although my best friend listens to it I just dont talk about music with him, but the rest of my friends have the same taste as me





Takumi Matsuki said:


> I know my comments would start a flame war, assuming there all ready isn't one.  I don't like hip hop WHATSOEVER and I love rock n' roll and hate most metal.





Kevin said:


> I really don't care for hip hop.  Some of it's alright, but I tend to avoid the genre like the plague.



^All from one thread. The ignorance..


----------



## Catatonik (Jun 4, 2007)

So true.

On the other hand, you can go through the what genre do you hate thread, and pick out as many comments about metal, country, or other styles.

People suck, that is the problem.


----------



## Batman (Jun 4, 2007)

Catatonik said:


> OMGZ TROLL.
> 
> Del is a total hater, who noes nuthin bout teh Muzakz!
> 
> ...


I was trying to remember how to spell Syphilis earlier today. I couldn't remember till you posted. Made my afternoon.


----------



## delirium (Jun 4, 2007)

Delirium said:


> This thread sucks. Rap sucks. And all of you suck for liking rap. kbai.



I got negged. Mega Lulz all around! 

--

So who's been listening to *Blue Scholars*' _Bayani_? If these cats keep on keepin on, they might be my new favorite crew of the new school.


----------



## uzumaki_yondaime (Jun 4, 2007)

I need some referrals to good artists that I haven't listened to. Lately it's been JMT, 7l and Esoteric, and Mr. Lif for me. also, am I the only one who thinks that nobodyknows+ is decent?


----------



## delirium (Jun 4, 2007)

uzumaki_yondaime said:


> I need some referrals to good artists that I haven't listened to. Lately it's been JMT, 7l and Esoteric, and Mr. Lif for me. also, am I the only one who thinks that nobodyknows+ is decent?



nobodyknows+ is a little poppy for my tastes, but they are decent. I'd go with Shing02 first in a heartbeat though.

Like I mentioned in my last post. *Blue Scholars*. I'm been shipping these guys around the MD for a while and their latest _Bayani_ is ALL LOVE. Dope Hip Hop that cats should check.


----------



## Perverse (Jun 4, 2007)

@Del: I saw them on HHB. So you recommend I listen to it?


----------



## uzumaki_yondaime (Jun 4, 2007)

anyoneone else listen to esoteric. rhyme patterns = amazing


----------



## delirium (Jun 4, 2007)

Dub: Well, you like cats like Sean Price and this isn't exactly like that. This is less hardcore, gangsta shit but still got knock in it because they're still about challenging authority, cultural awareness.. Conscious shit about society and things.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 4, 2007)

I'm going to check out that album _Biyani_, tonight. I'll get their other albums I if like what I hear.


----------



## uzumaki_yondaime (Jun 4, 2007)

I know Sean Price, like al ittle of his stuuf, but some annoys me.


----------



## Yosha (Jun 4, 2007)

I am too lazy to upload my cd's off my computer so can someone upload Diddy's "Press Play" cd.

Much Appreciated,

Jay


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jun 4, 2007)

Gamabunta said:


> Firstly Jigga was talking in sales, not your opinion of the albums lol. Those few lines are fire on takeover as they are true in relation to sales.
> 
> I can highlight a load of stuff where Nas chats bullshit in ether.
> 
> ...



What the hell? Sales?

If he was talking about sales then Nastradamus, It Was Written & I Am would ALL be superior to Illmatic.. 
Yet he singled out Illmatic for being the only album he couldn't diss.

No, he wasn't talking about sales.


----------



## Yosha (Jun 4, 2007)

Either one works for me.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 4, 2007)

Pharaohe Monch, Talib Kweli and Mos Def albums leak in the same week.. Hip-Hop is alive.


----------



## cbent22 (Jun 4, 2007)

Delirium said:


> --
> So who's been listening to *Blue Scholars*' _Bayani_? If these cats keep on keepin on, they might be my new favorite crew of the new school.



Yo Del can ya send it my way?


----------



## uzumaki_yondaime (Jun 4, 2007)

can you send it my way too


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (Jun 4, 2007)

Same here please.


----------



## ParkingLot_PIMP (Jun 4, 2007)

i would like a copy of that too brother. Thanks in advance.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 4, 2007)

Who wants that new Canibus. It's insane.


----------



## Ippy (Jun 4, 2007)

I would appreciate it as well. @*Blue Scholars* _Bayani_


----------



## delirium (Jun 4, 2007)

cbent22 said:


> Yo Del can ya send it my way?





uzumaki_yondaime said:


> can you send it my way too





Jedi Mind Tricks said:


> Same here please.





ParkingLot_PIMP said:


> i would like a copy of that too brother. Thanks in advance.





Haterade said:


> I would appreciate it as well. @*Blue Scholars* _Bayani_



S            
e
n
t
.


----------



## Gamabunta (Jun 4, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> Who wants that new Canibus. It's insane.



new canibus?

whats it called, and yes please.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 4, 2007)

For Whom The Beat Tolls

Is the Name.


----------



## Gamabunta (Jun 4, 2007)

cheers dude. im a huge bus fan. ive got all of his works including the UK stuff he did with pacman, an some stuff he did with the horsemen.

i will post brutal breakdown tomoz, as its 4 am here an im needing sleep.

pZ


----------



## cbent22 (Jun 5, 2007)

Lupe came out with a  new mixtape today. Its pretty dope but it doesnt really have any new songs on it. I need some new Lupe in my life


----------



## rockstar sin (Jun 5, 2007)

cbent22 said:


> Lupe came out with a  new mixtape today. Its pretty dope but it doesnt really have any new songs on it. I need some new Lupe in my life



Why does he do that?  I download so many new Lupe mixtapes and all the songs were old.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 5, 2007)

cbent22 said:


> Lupe came out with a  new mixtape today. Its pretty dope but it doesnt really have any new songs on it. *I need some new Lupe in my life*


It'll all be worth it when _The Cool_ drops.

< Evil post count.


----------



## cbent22 (Jun 5, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> It'll all be worth it when _The Cool_ drops.



Hell yeah i am antcipating that album so much. 

But check this out its a clip from some show on Fox. It has to do with Hilary taking money from Timbaland and RZA who supposedly has Mafia connections after trying to get don Imus fired for what he said. 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SLySOAtMkAM&NR=1[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## rockstar sin (Jun 5, 2007)

I stopped looking at the clip when I seen "Rapper" Akon.


----------



## Batman (Jun 5, 2007)

It's just akon throwing a guy off stage over and over again,


----------



## Krillan (Jun 5, 2007)

I fail to see the link lol


----------



## Ippy (Jun 5, 2007)

Wow, the "new" Mos Def...... I don't know where to start. :S


----------



## Drk (Jun 5, 2007)

Akon's an ass for throwing a 9 year old kid off the stage like that.


----------



## Krillan (Jun 5, 2007)

The kid was 9? That's fked up. And New Mos Def? what tunes u talkin about?


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 5, 2007)

He's talking about the new Mos Def album titled _Mos Def-Inite_

New release. Old songs. I thinks it's a compilation rather than a studio album.

It has a page on Amazon. Clicky


----------



## Batman (Jun 5, 2007)

Any of ya'll been listening to that *Kanye West Mix Tape: Can't Tell Me nothing?*


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 5, 2007)

Yeah I've listened to it a few times. It's a good mixtape, especially _Us Placers_ featuring Lupe Fiasco and Pharrell. Kanye's album should be good too.


----------



## Batman (Jun 5, 2007)

^^ US placers _is_a really nice trak.

Music takes my head into different places by it self on this one. Good promotion for graduation. Also "The Game" By Common is a really nice trak.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 5, 2007)

Anyone got a clue as to what the name of the secret track on *The Dusty Foot Philosopher* is called?


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 5, 2007)

Lucifer the Light-bearer said:


> Anyone got a clue as to what the name of the secret track on *The Dusty Foot Philosopher* is called?


_Blues for the Horn_


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 5, 2007)

Sankye.    <3


----------



## cbent22 (Jun 5, 2007)

My fault I accidently posted the wrong link so here it is
a clip from some show on Fox. It has to do with Hilary taking money from Timbaland and RZA who supposedly has Mafia connections after trying to get don Imus fired for what he said.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o0uWwVzmcNk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 6, 2007)

^Some of the lines in that video are funny and ridiculous.

[YOUTUBE=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=843WSznP2CY]Summer Jam 2007: Kanye West vs. Swizz Beats[/YOUTUBE]
Which producer do you prefer?


----------



## rockstar sin (Jun 6, 2007)

^Yeah I was there when that happened.  Swizz had the crowd more.


----------



## delirium (Jun 6, 2007)

cbent22 said:


> My fault I accidently posted the wrong link so here it is
> a clip from some show on Fox. It has to do with Hilary taking money from Timbaland and RZA who supposedly has Mafia connections after trying to get don Imus fired for what he said.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I couldn't even watch that whole thing. W*e* T*i*ng Clan? Connections with the Gambino family? But... it's Fox. 



Undercovermc said:


> ^Some of the lines in that video are funny and ridiculous.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Kanye has way better beats than those.


----------



## rockstar sin (Jun 6, 2007)

Fox News is beyond racist the shit is not even funny.  Lol@ We Ting Clan being involved with the Gambino family.  Do you know how impossible that is?  I never heard of those accusations yet.


----------



## cbent22 (Jun 6, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> [YOUTUBE=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=843WSznP2CY]Summer Jam 2007: Kanye West vs. Swizz Beats[/YOUTUBE]
> Which producer do you prefer?



Swiss won me over with Ruff Ryders Anthem


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 6, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> Fox News is beyond racist the shit is not even funny.  Lol@ We Ting Clan being involved with the Gambino family.  Do you know how impossible that is?  I never heard of those accusations yet.



RZA was seen with some Gambino family member way back in like 2002


----------



## Krillan (Jun 6, 2007)

Dammit i wish i was there lol.


----------



## cbent22 (Jun 7, 2007)

Today I just randomly started listening to _So...Hows Your Girl_ by *Handsome Boy Modeling School* again and I almost forgot how dope that cd is


----------



## rockstar sin (Jun 7, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> RZA was seen with some Gambino family member way back in like 2002



Oh that's news to me.  I never heard of this or maybe I didn't remember.


----------



## rockstar sin (Jun 7, 2007)

Freestyle 101 brought to you today by Joell Ortiz.  This dude is a problem and is one of the few that's trying to bring Hip Hop Back.


here.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 7, 2007)

^Sick freestyle and he dropped a dope album this year.


----------



## ▒▒▓▓ (Jun 7, 2007)

I didnt feel like looking through all 186 pages but what do you gouys think iabout TECH N9NE?


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 7, 2007)

He's a good rapper. I've got his latest album _Everready (The Religion)_, which uses a lot of alternative beats. It's different from your usual hip-hop album, but good nonetheless.


----------



## delirium (Jun 8, 2007)

[youtube=http://youtube.com/watch?v=En8DwCeKa6M]Blue Scholars - Back Home[/youtube]

_::continues to ship *Blue Scholars*::_


----------



## Batman (Jun 8, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> Freestyle 101 brought to you today by Joell Ortiz.  This dude is a problem and is one of the few that's trying to bring Hip Hop Back.
> 
> 
> Wtf is this?



That was a nice freestyle. Never heard of this cat b4. At least I don't think I have. Can he write as well as he can free?


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jun 8, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O9LUbrF8meo[/YOUTUBE]

What ya'll think?


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 8, 2007)

Batman said:


> That was a nice freestyle. Never heard of this cat b4. At least I don't think I have. Can he write as well as he can free?


Yes, you need to hear _The Brick: Bodega Chronicles_.



LeathaFace said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a good song from F&L, but it's too short. I didn't know there was a video for it.


----------



## Batman (Jun 8, 2007)

Not a song from that album I would have made a video for.

@Undercovermc, aight I'mma check that album out.


----------



## Perverse (Jun 8, 2007)

Yeah, definitely listen to _The Brick_. That album is dope.


----------



## Ippy (Jun 8, 2007)

@anyone interested:

I uploaded The Boondocks Mixtape this morning.  Who wants it?


----------



## Fuck you sasuke (Jun 8, 2007)

sup people in thread

Jedi Mind Tricks is fucking win. [/post]


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (Jun 9, 2007)

What's up, everyone? I was wondering if anyone is willing to help out a novice like me. I'm just getting into Hip-Hop and I'm looking for some good artists/albums. Here are the songs I have right now:
Talib Kweli-What I Feel and his new album, Eardrum.
De La Soul & Mos Def- Stakes Is High Remix
Mos Def with Nate Dog & Pharoahe Monche- Oh No
Black Star(Mos Def/Talib Kweli)- Thieves In The Night
Can anyone help guide me into Hip-Hop?


----------



## Perverse (Jun 10, 2007)

No problems dude. Here's some stuff to check out, apart from those artists:


Us3
K'naan
Nujabes
Wu-Tang Clan
Joe Budden
Plan B
Aceyalone
Sean Price
Joell Ortiz
Jurassic 5
Jedi Mind Tricks
That gives you enough to be getting on with, but there's a whole lot more where that came from.


----------



## Fuck you sasuke (Jun 10, 2007)

Fort Minor deserves a mention too imo.


----------



## Slug (Jun 10, 2007)

??PR?ŞŞ?? said:


> What's up, everyone? I was wondering if anyone is willing to help out a novice like me. I'm just getting into Hip-Hop and I'm looking for some good artists/albums. Here are the songs I have right now:
> Talib Kweli-What I Feel and his new album, Eardrum.
> De La Soul & Mos Def- Stakes Is High Remix
> Mos Def with Nate Dog & Pharoahe Monche- Oh No
> ...



digible planets
2for5
asheru and blue black of the unspoken heard
atmosphere
ecid
brother ali
canibus
classified
common
cunninlynguists
cyne
deep puddle dynamics
fat john and styrofoam
felt
g. love and the special sauce
gagle
glue
internal affairs
jean grae
jedi mind tricks
k'naan
king geedorah
klashnekoff
lady sovereign
last emperor
lucidream
mac lethal
monster island czars
mos def
neptunes
nujabes
outkast
pete philly and perquisite
pharcyde
plan b
psalm one
rakim
slick rick
rjd2 and blueprint
saturday morning soundtrack
saul williams
shadow huntaz
sir j wellington
sol.illaquists of sound
warsawpack


----------



## Gamabunta (Jun 10, 2007)

Fuck you sasuke said:


> Fort Minor deserves a mention too imo.



I got "Whered you go" a few days ago an its currently the most played song on my itunes lol.


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (Jun 10, 2007)

Damn Dub Fresh and Slug, you gave me a lot to check out. I forgot to mention that I already have K'naan's The Dusty Foot Philosopher. Thanks.


----------



## Crowe (Jun 10, 2007)

*Danger Doom*
Diverse
*De La Soul*
*Fugees*
Haiku D'Etat
*Hieroglyphics*
*J-Dilla*
Kamaal the Abstract
*K'naan*
Murs & Slug
Pack FM

edit: rjd2 + blueprint are also called Soul Position.


----------



## delirium (Jun 10, 2007)

I've been listening to so much *Blueprint* lately. Dude is just killer on the mic. And the beats on _Chamber Music_? Untouchable.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 10, 2007)

Some older/classic recommendations...

*Solo*
2pac - Me Against The World *&* All Eyez on Me
Canibus - Can-I-Bus
Common - Resurrection
DMX - It's Dark and Hell is Hot
Ice Cube - AmeriKKKa's Most Wanted
Jay-Z - Reasonable Doubt
Mos Def - Black on Both Sides
Nas - Illmatic
Notorious B.I.G. - Ready To Die
Pharoahe Monch - Internal Affairs
Raekwon - Only Built 4 Cuban Linx (expect to hear a lot of Ghostface Killah on this too)
Albums by Big Daddy Kane and Kool G Rap

*Group/Duo*
Blackstar - Blackstar
Eric B. and Rakim - Paid in Full
Dead Prez - Lets Get Free
Deltron 3030 - Deltron 3030
Mobb Deep - The Infamous
N.W.A. - Straight Outta Compton
OutKast - Aquemini
Public Enemy - It Takes a Nation of Millions to Hold Us Back
The Fugees - The Score
Wu-Tang Clan - Enter The Wu-Tang (36 Chambers)
Albums by De La Soul, Jedi Mind Tricks and Cunninlynguists

..and many more.


----------



## Perverse (Jun 10, 2007)

Are Us3 any good?


----------



## Slug (Jun 10, 2007)

listen to any of the 30+ atmosphere albums, you wont be dissapointed


----------



## cbent22 (Jun 10, 2007)

The Ear Drum advanced is so dope. right now im feelin all the tracks.


----------



## Perverse (Jun 11, 2007)

Yes, Ear Drum is ill.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 11, 2007)

cbent22 said:


> The Ear Drum advanced is so dope. right now im feelin all the tracks.





Dub Fresh said:


> Yes, Ear Drum is ill.


QFT.......


----------



## Batman (Jun 11, 2007)

No Doubt. I have a new favorite trak everyday. ^ 2day it's "In The Mood"


----------



## Ippy (Jun 11, 2007)

@the people who downloaded the Boondocks mixtape:

What did you think of it?


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 11, 2007)

The mixtape was great. Dope artists and DJ's on pretty much ever track.


----------



## cbent22 (Jun 11, 2007)

Haterade said:


> @the people who downloaded the Boondocks mixtape:
> 
> What did you think of it?



is that the one that is hosted by Asheru


----------



## rockstar sin (Jun 11, 2007)

The Boondocks mixtape was great.  Some tracks I heard already but still I didn't a corny track on it.  Plus hearing from Huey and Riley on it made my day too.


----------



## Ippy (Jun 11, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> The mixtape was great. Dope artists and DJ's on pretty much ever track.


Yeah.  I had the track with Pete Rock on repeat all yesterday.



cbent22 said:


> is that the one that is hosted by Asheru


Yeah, I linked the pimp thread on the last page of this thread, but not too many ppl asked for it. 



Cyber Celebrity said:


> The Boondocks mixtape was great.  Some tracks I heard already but still I didn't a corny track on it.  Plus hearing from Huey and Riley on it made my day too.


"Game recognize game, grandad, and you lookin kinda unfamiliar right now...."


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 11, 2007)

Someone in the request thread asked for good recent hip-hop albums. I sent him these:

*2005*
Atmosphere - You Can't Imagine How Much Fun We're Having
Common - Be
K'naan - The Dusty Foot Philosopher

*2006*
AZ - The Format
Cunninglynguists - A Piece Of Strange
Lupe Fiasco - Food & Liquor
Rhymefest - Blue Collar
The Roots - Game Theory

*2007*
Brother Ali - The Undisputed Truth
Joell Ortiz - The Brick Bodega Chronicles
Sage Francis - Human The Death Dance
Talib Kweli - Ear Drum (Advance)

~ Holla @ me for a link to any of the above mentioned.


----------



## Fuck you sasuke (Jun 11, 2007)

To albumbase >_>


----------



## competitionbros (Jun 11, 2007)

Anybody see this yet?


Queens, News York rapper and Byrd Gang member Stack Bundles was shot and killed this morning (June 11) in New York.

While details are sketchy, sources affiliated with the Stack Bundles told AllHipHop.com that the rapper was shot by unknown assailants in front of his home earlier this morning (June 11).

Stack Bundles was from Far Rocaway in Queens, New York.

The last time he was seen alive was at Stereo nightclub, where he and an entourage had an incident-free evening.

Stack Bundles was affiliated with DJ Clue's Desert Storm and later became a member of Jim Jones' Byrd Gang group.

He recorded with a variety of artists, including Fabolous, Lil Wayne, Joe Budden, Max B., Juelz Santana, Jim Jones and others.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 11, 2007)

Damn. I'm not that familiar with his music, but I wonder if it was hip-hop related...


----------



## rockstar sin (Jun 11, 2007)

competitionbros said:


> Anybody see this yet?
> 
> 
> Queens, News York rapper and Byrd Gang member Stack Bundles was shot and killed this morning (June 11) in New York.
> ...



Oh shit.  Get the fuck outta here. Stack is dead.  Man I don't even feel like being online right now.  I personally knew the dude on some first name shit.  I'm lost for words.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 11, 2007)

*Common - Finding Forever (Advance) [2007]* recently leaked. Get at me for a link. I would put it in the pimp section like other advances (Ear Drum and Desire), but this one is only 7 tracks, so I'll pimp the full retail when that drops.


----------



## Batman (Jun 11, 2007)

Haterade said:


> @the people who downloaded the Boondocks mixtape:
> 
> What did you think of it?



It's really nice. A Ton of great traks. Politricks is my shit right now.


----------



## Slug (Jun 11, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> *Common - Finding Forever (Advance) [2007]* recently leaked. Get at me for a link. I would put it in the pimp section like other advances (Ear Drum and Desire), but this one is only 7 tracks, so I'll pimp the full retail when that drops.



NEED! SEND NOW


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 11, 2007)

Slug said:


> NEED! SEND NOW


S 
E 
N 
T 
.


----------



## cbent22 (Jun 11, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> *Common - Finding Forever (Advance) [2007]* recently leaked. Get at me for a link. I would put it in the pimp section like other advances (Ear Drum and Desire), but this one is only 7 tracks, so I'll pimp the full retail when that drops.



yo can you send that my way


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 11, 2007)

cbent22 said:


> yo can you send that my way


Sent......


----------



## rockstar sin (Jun 11, 2007)

I pimped Method Man new album and only one person asked for it  

I would ask you to send me that P but I know I've heard all those Common tracks already.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 11, 2007)

You know I'm on top of my links Sin, so I already had the Method Man lol. I still posted my thoughts in the thread though.

No one checked my DMX pimp thread 

The Common - Finding Forever (Advance) Tracklist:

1. The Game (Ft. DJ Premier)
2. The People (Ft. Dwele)
3. Black Maybe (Ft. Bilal)
4. A Dream (Ft. Will.I.Am)
5. Southside (Ft. Kanye West)
6. So Far To Go (Ft. D'angelo & J Dilla)
7. Misunderstood


----------



## rockstar sin (Jun 11, 2007)

^Yep I have all those tracks already but when the Full Release comes out it's a wrap.


----------



## Krillan (Jun 12, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> *Common - Finding Forever (Advance) [2007]* recently leaked. Get at me for a link. I would put it in the pimp section like other advances (Ear Drum and Desire), but this one is only 7 tracks, so I'll pimp the full retail when that drops.



Could ya send me dat plz m8. I love common.


----------



## rockstar sin (Jun 12, 2007)

Krillan said:


> Could ya send me dat plz m8. I love common.



Did you get the album I sent you?  How was it.


----------



## cbent22 (Jun 12, 2007)

Yeah does anyone know the line up for the Rock The Bells show in Miami and the San Bernandino


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 12, 2007)

Krillan said:


> Could ya send me dat plz m8. I love common.


Sent......


----------



## competitionbros (Jun 13, 2007)

That's one of the worst songs I've ever heard from Jimmy.


----------



## rockstar sin (Jun 13, 2007)

Dude posted Jim Jones in the Intelligent Hip-hop discussion.  Smh. The fuck is wrong with this world.


----------



## Ippy (Jun 13, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> *Common - Finding Forever (Advance) [2007]* recently leaked. Get at me for a link. I would put it in the pimp section like other advances (Ear Drum and Desire), but this one is only 7 tracks, so I'll pimp the full retail when that drops.


Can you send that my way, plz?



Batman said:


> It's really nice. A Ton of great traks. Politricks is my shit right now.


New York Shit, They Reminisce over You, Hip Hop, Angels, Revolution, Little People.....

I can go on.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 13, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> Dude posted Jim Jones in the Intelligent Hip-hop discussion.  Smh. The fuck is wrong with this world.


This dude is all over NF right now imposting Chad Warden.

See vid

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=25LceCPO1ys[/YOUTUBE]

OT: Hip-hop lives.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jun 13, 2007)

Does anybody have The Second Coming by Juelz Santana?


----------



## rockstar sin (Jun 13, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> This dude is all over NF right now imposting Chad Warden.
> 
> See vid
> 
> ...



I know who Chad Warden is.  What I'm trying to find out is why impose Chad Warden?   That's as bad as that RugerRell character.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 13, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> I know who Chad Warden is.  What I'm trying to find out is why impose Chad Warden?   That's as bad as that RugerRell character.


True, their both nearing UtahCrip level retardation.


----------



## rockstar sin (Jun 13, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> True, their both nearing UtahCrip level retardation.



lmao you gotta problem with Utah Crip?  Son is entertainment to me even though he slandering my Locs image.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 13, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> lmao you gotta problem with Utah Crip?  Son is entertainment to me even though he slandering my Locs image.


Lol, he's funny but a fake nonetheless. I find it strange that some people still reply to his posts seriously.



Haterade said:


> Can you send that my way, plz?
> 
> New York Shit, They Reminisce over You, Hip Hop, Angels, Revolution, Little People.....
> 
> I can go on.





~Shin~ said:


> Does anybody have The Second Coming by Juelz Santana?


Sent......


----------



## DA Dave (Jun 13, 2007)

Anyone feeling that new Fab album?


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 13, 2007)

DA Dave said:


> Anyone feeling that new Fab album?


I like the track _Brooklyn_. But the album overall has too many features and most of the lyrics (even the punchlines) are sub-par.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Jun 13, 2007)

Anybody heard of Gangstarr? I've only got a few tracks but they're really good so far.  If anybody has a full album I could get that would be awesome.


----------



## rockstar sin (Jun 13, 2007)

DA Dave said:


> Anyone feeling that new Fab album?



I think it's a cool album but I know he has clothes and jewelry.  Do you have to rap about that in every song?  I don't understand.  Still I love Fab's swagga.  Speaking on Fab,  I could ask Dre this because he was from BK.  Isn't crazy how people criticize this dude, yet everybody in their mother rocking Rich Yung.  Nobody can't tell me he's a trendsetter.  He took over Pharrell spot when it comes to copycats.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 13, 2007)

Gatotsu87 said:


> Anybody heard of Gangstarr? I've only got a few tracks but they're really good so far.  If anybody has a full album I could get that would be awesome.


Yeah Gang Starr are top. DJ Premo is one of the best producers and Guru is nice on the mic. I've pimped you their full discography.



Cyber Celebrity said:


> I think it's a cool album but I know he has clothes and jewelry.  Do you have to rap about that in every song?  I don't understand.  Still I love Fab's swagga.  Speaking on Fab,  I could ask Dre this because he was from BK.  Isn't crazy how people criticize this dude, yet everybody in their mother rocking Rich Yung.  Nobody can't tell me he's a trendsetter.  He took over Pharrell spot when it comes to copycats.


Still, Jay-Z's the biggest trendsetter in Hip-hop to come out of BK.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Jun 13, 2007)

Hell yeah, thanks a lot man. I'll give you whatever measly boost in rep I can..

Can't wait to listen to all that. While I'm asking, no one happens to have Illmatic do they? I feel really deprived to not have heard that album..

Edit-You, sir, are the shit. Thanks again


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 13, 2007)

Gatotsu87 said:


> Hell yeah, thanks a lot man. I'll give you whatever measly boost in rep I can..
> 
> Can't wait to listen to all that. While I'm asking, no one happens to have Illmatic do they? I feel really deprived to not have heard that album..


I do, I pimped that to a few people recently. Enjoy all of the good music.


----------



## cbent22 (Jun 13, 2007)

Gatotsu87 said:


> Anybody heard of Gangstarr? I've only got a few tracks but they're really good so far.  If anybody has a full album I could get that would be awesome.



Yo hell yeah i think Primo is one of sickest producers of all time. and Guru is a dope lyricist


----------



## DA Dave (Jun 13, 2007)

> I like the track Brooklyn. But the album overall has too many features and most of the lyrics (even the punchlines) are sub-par.


Yeah I noticed a lot of features lol, Ima have to check the punchlines out myself.


Cyber Celebrity said:


> I think it's a cool album but I know he has clothes and jewelry.  Do you have to rap about that in every song?  I don't understand.  Still I love Fab's swagga.  Speaking on Fab,  I could ask Dre this because he was from BK.  Isn't crazy how people criticize this dude, yet everybody in their mother rocking Rich Yung.  Nobody can't tell me he's a trendsetter.  He took over Pharrell spot when it comes to copycats.



I feel ya, good lookin'


----------



## competitionbros (Jun 14, 2007)

What the fuck is wrong with the shit they play on radio and t.v. that they call "Hip-hop". I just heard this "A Bay Bay" track and I almost broke down and cried, along with "Krispy" and "Wipe Me Down." I have seen/heard those tracks a combined 30+ times this week whereas I've only heard Joell Ortiz's "Hip Hop" twice.


----------



## cbent22 (Jun 14, 2007)

competitionbros said:


> What the fuck is wrong with the shit they play on radio and t.v. that they call "Hip-hop". I just heard this "A Bay Bay" track and I almost broke down and cried, along with "Krispy" and "Wipe Me Down." I have seen/heard those tracks a combined 30+ times this week whereas I've only heard Joell Ortiz's "Hip Hop" twice.



Yeah i feel ya when Saigon dropped his single i only saw the video once and it actually talks about real issues and problems. And its not like hes a bad rapper. Its a damn shame


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 14, 2007)

Commercial radio stations spin commercial tracks.


----------



## cbent22 (Jun 14, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> Commercial radio stations spin commercial tracks.



yeah i know and thats why it mostly blows bc most commercial stuff sucks


----------



## Krillan (Jun 14, 2007)

I'm assuming you guys live in the U.S? Well, the radio stations suck so much more in the UK. They play so much crappy hip hop it''s no wonder why so many dislike it over here. It's so silly now. Just saying they play commercial tracks isnt really enough. They only play tracks which are assumed to be bringing in money which practically makes every radio station which plays hip hop sellouts lol.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 14, 2007)

Krillan said:


> I'm assuming you guys live in the U.S? Well, the radio stations suck so much more in the UK. They play so much crappy hip hop it''s no wonder why so many dislike it over here. It's so silly now. Just saying they play commercial tracks isnt really enough. They only play *tracks which are assumed to be bringing in money* which practically makes every radio station which plays hip hop sellouts lol.


That's what commercial tracks are designed for / mean technically.  

I'm from the UK too. I wouldn't say it's worse over here though, we get less good hip-hop, but probably less garbage at the same time. Maybe the ratio is different.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 14, 2007)

I just heard Lil' Wayne's Da Drought 3 cd and was wondering why that kinda material doesn't get played in mainstream music and music videos? I think more people would actually like rap if they listened to mixtapes instead.


----------



## Krillan (Jun 14, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> That's what commercial tracks are designed for / mean technically.
> 
> I'm from the UK too. I wouldn't say it's worse over here though, we get less good hip-hop, but probably less garbage at the same time. Maybe the ratio is different.



I guess the ratio is a big difference yer. Ive only been to the US once and that was in Orlando. It was a while ago but im pretty sure i listened to quite a few artists that i had never heard of before. Dont get me wrong it wasnt too great but i'd like to think that they dont rinse as many tracks as they do over ere.

I'd say nearly every remotely good hip hop track that gets put on the radio is totally rinsed. There are so much examples that spring to mind ones that i can think of now are 'ice-box', 'drop it like its hot' and recently 'cupid's chokehold' (not saying they're commercial though). 

Now that i think about it. Near enough every track that gets played on the radio, i cant stand. It could be because theyre just crappy songs but keeping in theme of the topic, id also say it's to do with how radio stations here just play the same songs for three months straight until you cant bare em anymore (rinsed lol).

Oh and before i forget, that shit nelly and kelly song is by far the most rinsed song ever. Every time i switched on a music channel, it was on. It has gotten to a point where i feel like throwing up whenever i hear it lol.

So, i guess the point of the of my mild rant is that yer u're right about the ratio being screwed, mc lol.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 14, 2007)

Dimezanime18 said:


> I just heard Lil' Wayne's Da Drought 3 cd and was wondering why that kinda material doesn't get played in mainstream music and music videos? I think more people would actually like rap if they listened to mixtapes instead.


From a UK perspective, songs for mixtapes don't usually get radio play and universally they don't usually make videos made for them. Typically because they won't garner enough interest from the music buying population. I personally give certain mainstream artists a chance as well, so I'm not fully old school or underground when it comes to hip-hop, but _Da Drought 3_ was not a good mixtape to me. Lil' Wayne is over-saturating the hip-hop scene by re-using played-out beats and basically recycling his lyrics. Also, _Da Drought 3_ pails in comparison to _Dedication 2_. That mixtape has some bangers on it and if you're a fan of Lil' Wayne, you should check it out.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 14, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> From a UK perspective, songs for mixtapes don't usually get radio play and universally they don't usually make videos made for them. Typically because they won't garner enough interest from the music buying population. I personally give certain mainstream artists a chance as well, so I'm not fully old school or underground when it comes to hip-hop, but _Da Drought 3_ was not a good mixtape to me. Lil' Wayne is over-saturating the hip-hop scene by re-using played-out beats and basically recycling his lyrics. Also, _Da Drought 3_ pails in comparison to _Dedication 2_. That mixtape has some bangers on it and if you're a fan of Lil' Wayne, you should check it out.



Not a fan, just one the many rappers I can stand and listen to, but I get what you mean. Though some of the lyrics were pretty clever in my opinion. I'll check out the recommendation, thanks.


----------



## DA Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

_Da Drought 3_ is his most recent one, correct?


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 14, 2007)

DA Dave said:


> _Da Drought 3_ is his most recent one, correct?



I believe so. That's what my cousin said when he came over and showed me this site:


----------



## rockstar sin (Jun 14, 2007)

Cool site Dimez and yeah The Drought 2 is his latest one.  I downloaded it  last week from my mixtapes spot.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 14, 2007)

DA Dave said:


> _Da Drought 3_ is his most recent one, correct?


No _Where's My Crown At Pt.3_ is his most recent mixtape. He releases them like no one's business.

It even says on the site Dimez linked to: (new today)


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 14, 2007)

Damn. Yea, I don't got the time to catch up with all that.lol


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 14, 2007)

☆Cyber Celebrity☆ said:


> Cool site Dimez and yeah The Drought 2 is his latest one.  I downloaded it  last week from my mixtapes spot.


You mean The Drought Is Over 2 (Carter 3 Sessions), right?



Dimezanime18 said:


> Damn. Yea, I don't got the time to catch up with all that.lol


I hardly download mixtapes. Same old songs and it hasn't got the quality finish of an album.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jun 14, 2007)

Is The Game done or does he have some new mixtapes? I have to say that the 300 Bars he did was one of the best tracks I have heard.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 14, 2007)

~Shin~ said:


> Is The Game done or does he have some new mixtapes? I have to say that the 300 Bars he did was one of the best tracks I have heard.


*Quite recent The Game releases:*
The Best Of The Game Diss's
The Real Doctor's Advocate E.P

You want?


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 14, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> I hardly download mixtapes. Same old songs and it hasn't got the quality finish of an album.



You're tough on your music aren't you?


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 14, 2007)

Dimezanime18 said:


> You're tough on your music aren't you?


Most people in here are tougher . I use to be all commercial/MTV ect. but then I found good hip-hop and it's been better ever since. Mind you, I do still listen to quite a few mainstream rappers as I mentioned before. I just recognise quality now.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 14, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> Most people in here are tougher . I use to be all commercial/MTV ect. but then I found good hip-hop and it's been better ever since.



Ah, I see.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jun 14, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> *Quite recent The Game releases:*
> The Best Of The Game Diss's
> The Real Doctor's Advocate E.P
> 
> You want?



Yeah send me both of them. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jun 14, 2007)

Mixtapes suck, in general. I only listen to mixtapes of talented dudes who haven't or aren't making albums, which I haven't heard a lot of lately. 

Anyone up on K-Rino here?


----------



## rockstar sin (Jun 14, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> You mean The Drought Is Over 2 (Carter 3 Sessions), right?
> 
> 
> I hardly download mixtapes. Same old songs and it hasn't got the quality finish of an album.



I don't know what mixtapes you listen to but the mixtapes I listen to are tracks that wont be on the album.  A mixtapes job is to help you keep interest in the artist and the hear new materials on their new albums.  Some artists makes so many tracks that they can't fit in a album and they make a mixtape.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 14, 2007)

☆Cyber Celebrity☆ said:


> I don't know what mixtapes you listen to but the mixtapes I listen to are tracks that wont be on the album.  A mixtapes job is to help you keep interest in the artist and the hear new materials on their new albums.  Some artists makes so many tracks that they can't fit in a album and they make a mixtape.


Several of the songs on mixtapes are also on albums. I can prove that if you want. For some artists it is to keep the interest, but a lot of them just want to be in the limelight constantly and so they release mixtapes non-stop. You can't dispute that most mixtapes have songs that have been on many of the artists other mixtapes. I can prove that if you want. Especially since you even said this yourself with Lupe Fiasco's latest mixtape. If the mixtape is going to contain left over tracks that's fine, but that's not the case with most mixtapes that are released and you know it.


----------



## rockstar sin (Jun 14, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> Several of the songs on mixtapes are also on albums. I can prove that if you want. For some artists it is to keep the interest, but a lot of them just want to be in the limelight constantly and so they release mixtapes non-stop. You can't dispute that most mixtapes have songs that have been on several of the artists other mixtapes. I can prove that if you want. Especially since you even said this yourself with Lupe Fiasco's latest mixtape. If the mixtape is going to contain left over tracks that's fine, but that's not the case with most mixtapes that are released and you know it.



I agree with you but I can also prove to you that their are mixtapes are fully new.  Some mixtapes are nothing but freestyles and skits to hype up the consumer on a underground level. These tracks wont be on the album.  I can pimp it if you want  

Your arms too short to box with God


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 14, 2007)

☆Cyber Celebrity☆ said:


> I agree with you but I can also prove to you that their are mixtapes are fully new.  Some mixtapes are nothing but freestyles and skits to hype up the consumer on a underground level. These tracks wont be on the album.  I can pimp it if you want
> 
> Your arms too short to box with God


Ok, how about we compare how many mixtapes there are that have fully new songs that will not be repeated on other mixtapes, to the amount of mixtapes that do exactly the opposite. A ratio of 10:1 in the favour of the latter maybe? In the original post that you responded to I said I hardly download mixtapes. So telling me that a mixtape contains skits which are pretty much a waste of space on my hard drive, won't appeal to me. I don't need you to pimp me any music, I've got that down Sin. But I would like you to name me some good mixtapes with fresh freestyles or tracks that are solo to that mixtape.

You're right my arms are too short to box with God, so give me a heads up when he gets here.


----------



## rockstar sin (Jun 14, 2007)

Duke the God Presents More than Music 1 and 2, Fabolous presents More Street Dreams,  Nas: A Living Legend series, every track on it was freestyles and tracks that he removed from his albums.  Again I;m going to type that I agree with you but what I'm trying to say that your not understanding that their are mixtapes that are fresh and won't be on their albums.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 14, 2007)

I understand that, so lets go back to the beginning. If I downloaded every mixtape that only had songs which were "fresh and won't be on their albums". It would still be me "hardly downloading any". You see?


----------



## rockstar sin (Jun 15, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> I understand that, so lets go back to the beginning. If I downloaded every mixtape that only had songs which were "fresh and won't be on their albums". It would still be me "hardly downloading any". You see?



lmao@the rep.  I had to link up with my homegirl last night so I signed off.  You didn't win anything.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 15, 2007)

☆Cyber Celebrity☆ said:


> lmao@the rep.  I had to link up with my homegirl last night so I signed off.  You didn't win anything.


Lol you mean you couldn't reply and went to play Madden NFL instead. It's all good man.


----------



## rockstar sin (Jun 15, 2007)

I don’t slide like Usher,
I don’t make no bands,
I ain’t a fronting ass coward,
I don’t rig soundscans,
I wish Rick & Russell were back,
I miss the old Def Jam,
cause the new monkeys act like they don’t know who I am,
the promotion and marketing wasn’t worth a damn,
now they on the balls again because 50’s my man?
It’s a queens thing doofy,
this how we do,
we rep our hood doofy,
how about you?
-LL Cool J

Why when a dude fucc with 50, they always resolve to dissing somebody else?


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 15, 2007)

☆Cyber Celebrity☆ said:


> *Spoiler*: _LL lyrics_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's crazy and must be some G-Unit code. That's partly why The Game wasn't cool with 50 anymore. If you're close to 50 you have to diss the people he hates. LL is desperate for sales, and we all know how much 50 disses people to help his sales. It's a shame that they don't realise that this only works for 50 (see Cam'ron's sales).


----------



## rockstar sin (Jun 15, 2007)

I mean Def Jam did do him dirty and he felt that Kingdome Come was the only album they was pushing, so he bounced from them.  He can't stand Jay but why diss Diddy?


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 15, 2007)

☆Cyber Celebrity☆ said:


> I mean Def Jam did do him dirty and he felt that Kingdome Come was the only album they was pushing, so he bounced from them.  He can't stand Jay but why diss Diddy?


50 Cent wants Ma$e to join G-Unit
Diddy makes it difficult etc.
LL Cool J teams with 50 Cent
50 Cent tells LL Cool J to diss Diddy.

Probably something like that.


----------



## rockstar sin (Jun 15, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> 50 Cent wants Ma$e to join G-Unit
> Diddy makes it difficult etc.
> LL Cool J teams with 50 Cent
> 50 Cent tells LL Cool J to diss Diddy.
> ...



You absolutely right.  I didn't even peep that science.  

Don't you ask yourself how the hell 50 is still alive?  Tupac felt he had reasons to diss Biggie, but this dude 50 would even diss his own crew and not give a damn about it.  Money sure does change you.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 15, 2007)

☆Cyber Celebrity☆ said:


> You absolutely right.  I didn't even peep that science.
> 
> Don't you ask yourself how the hell 50 is still alive?  Tupac felt he had reasons to diss Biggie, but this dude 50 would even diss his own crew and not give a damn about it.  Money sure does change you.


Well he caught a beating from The Wu when he made _How To Rob_. But since he got mega rich, he's got police protection to another degree. He's probably untouchable in most places. I know people must be after him though, Queens heads call him a snitch for name-dropping gangstas in his songs. 50 only sees one reason to diss another rapper and that's so he'll be mentioned all the time, which means more money.


----------



## DA Dave (Jun 15, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> It's crazy and must be some G-Unit code. That's partly why The Game wasn't cool with 50 anymore. If you're close to 50 you have to diss the people he hates. LL is desperate for sales, and we all know how much 50 disses people to help his sales. It's a shame that they don't realise that this only works for 50 *(see Cam'ron's sales).*



LMAO!

w/e happended w/ them anyway, are they still beefing?


----------



## DA Dave (Jun 15, 2007)

I see I see, and thats a good song right thurr lol, I aint even know Cam had a new album out :/


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 15, 2007)

DA Dave said:


> I see I see, and thats a good song right thurr lol, I aint even know Cam had a new album out :/


It's not new, it came out last year. But it was grabage and flopped on the charts. I was just using him as an example that making diss tracks doesn't mean you're going to sell a lot, that only works for 50.


----------



## DA Dave (Jun 15, 2007)

Yeah I go ya, cause I got Killa Season awhile ago and it was trash, he seems to get worse everyone album, his lyrics were once clever now there just...sad :/


----------



## Perverse (Jun 15, 2007)

Cam. He used to be so good, now he's crap. I'm gonna pimp y'all the new Access Immortal album, _American Me_ soon, so look out for that.


----------



## cbent22 (Jun 15, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> It's not new, it came out last year. But it was grabage and flopped on the charts. I was just using him as an example that making diss tracks doesn't mean you're going to sell a lot, that only works for 50.



Yeah it seems that everytime 50 is aboout to drop an album he starts beefin with someone. But the man does get paid for it.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Jun 17, 2007)

So those albums I got were all really good.  Anyone else who's looking for something new should definitely give Gang Starr a try.

Anyway, has anyone heard news about a new Immortal Technique album?  I listened to Revolutionary Vol. 2 constantly when I first got it but something new would be great.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 17, 2007)

It's supposedly due to release this year, but there is still no release date. I doubt it'll drop. I mean I'm still waiting for Joe Budden *tumble weed*.


----------



## delirium (Jun 17, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> It's supposedly due to release this year, but there is still no release date. I doubt it'll drop. *I mean I'm still waiting for Joe Budden* *tumble weed*.



elle oh fuckin elle.

That shit is never coming out. That's like asking for a new A Tribe Called Quest album.


----------



## Gamabunta (Jun 17, 2007)

^^ whose that in ur sig?


----------



## Crowe (Jun 17, 2007)

My right hand.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 17, 2007)

pek the villain said:


> My right hand.


 IRC; Die or Alive?


----------



## Crowe (Jun 17, 2007)

Irc is alive :0


----------



## delirium (Jun 17, 2007)

pek the villain said:


> My right hand.



I wouldn't mind doing your right hand. Wait.... 

--

Gama, she's a photographer on DA who sometimes uses herself as a model.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Jun 17, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> It's supposedly due to release this year, but there is still no release date. I doubt it'll drop. I mean I'm still waiting for Joe Budden *tumble weed*.



Cool, well hopefully it really will come out this year.  It better be good too or I'll be pissed.  A lot of my old favorites really disappointed me lately.  Jurassic 5's new one was decent but not as good as their other 2.  The Game Theory was alright but again nothing special for the Roots.  Then there's Mos Def..that album actually put me in a bad mood I was so disgusted.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 17, 2007)

Gatotsu87 said:


> Cool, well hopefully it really will come out this year.  It better be good too or I'll be pissed.  A lot of my old favorites really disappointed me lately.  Jurassic 5's new one was decent but not as good as their other 2.  The Game Theory was alright but again nothing special for the Roots.  Then there's Mos Def..that album actually put me in a bad mood I was so disgusted.


Add Jigga and Nas to that list. The majority of these rappers will never top their former selves. That's why I don't have really high expectations for them to put out a classic album. There's still Common, Lupe and a few other good artists left to drop this year. So far it's been pretty impressive with Pharoahe and Kweli's releases. Hopefully the others can keep up the good standard.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Jun 17, 2007)

Yeah well I didn't expect anything from Jay-Z anyway.  He's been going downhill since Reasonable Doubt imo.  

I've never heard any of Pharoahe Monch's solo stuff before, but he was good on Guerrilla Monsoon Rap.  Do you recommend it?


----------



## delirium (Jun 17, 2007)

Gatotsu87 said:


> Yeah well I didn't expect anything from Jay-Z anyway.  He's been going downhill since Reasonable Doubt imo.



Please tell me you didn't forget about _Blueprint_?



Gatotsu87 said:


> I've never heard any of Pharoahe Monch's solo stuff before, but he was good on Guerrilla Monsoon Rap.  Do you recommend it?



Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiighly recommended. Pharoahe is your favorite rapper's favorite rapper.


----------



## cbent22 (Jun 17, 2007)

Gatotsu87 said:


> Yeah well I didn't expect anything from Jay-Z anyway.  He's been going downhill since Reasonable Doubt imo.



Blueprint was dopeness and so was The Black Album.


----------



## competitionbros (Jun 18, 2007)

Yes, _Blueprint_ is by far the best Jay album to me. Anyway so dar it's been a pretty disappointing year what with album push backs and overall disappointing releases. I've heard 2 new artists (One named Cymarshall Law, forgot the other ones named) I've gotta look into more but really I'm not look forward to anything from these older rappers.



P.S. Someone please tell me this is a joke: I just heard this song by The Board Bangers called "Cause the beats hot" dear god, they sampled that "meow meow" song from that cat food commercial. This song is giving me a headache, how the fuck can a label allow some shit like this.


Oh seems you can download the song for fee at boardbangers.tv, they say so in the song, SMH.


----------



## LayZ (Jun 18, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> There's still Common, Lupe and a few other good artists left to drop this year. So far it's been pretty impressive with Pharoahe and Kweli's releases. Hopefully the others can keep up the good standard.



Has anyone heard any recent news about _The Seventh Seal_ from Rakim?



Gatotsu87 said:


> I've never heard any of Pharoahe Monch's solo stuff before, but he was good on Guerrilla Monsoon Rap.  Do you recommend it?



Yeah, Pharoahe is nice!


----------



## Gamabunta (Jun 18, 2007)

all reggaeton shit sounds the fucking same. i was a week in spain an i could match almost all the shit i heard to "gasolina". which is in itself the worst fucking thing to ever come out of music. 

if you liked "gasolina" then fuck you, fuck your mum, and i hope you fucking die.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 18, 2007)

LayZ said:


> Has anyone heard any recent news about _The Seventh Seal_ from Rakim?


The supposed release date is July 10, 2007. The first rumoured single is titled _It's Nothing_ and Nas will be featuring on the album.



Gamabunta said:


> if you liked "gasolina" then fuck you, fuck your mum, and i hope you fucking die.


 Harsh.


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 18, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> The supposed release date is July 10, 2007. The first rumoured single is titled _It's Nothing_ and Nas will be featuring on the album.



Im looking forward to that


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Jun 19, 2007)

Ok, Blueprint was good too and Black Album had some good tracks..I'm just biased against Jay-Z since I learned the truth about him.

I'll look for Pharaohe Monch's CD though, it sounds like I'm missing out.


----------



## cbent22 (Jun 19, 2007)

Im really looking foward to Lupe cant wait to here the tracks on it


----------



## Green Lantern (Jun 19, 2007)

Anyone heard Kanye's newest mixtape- Can't tell me nothing?



You can listen to it all online. (Legally too )
(Just in case you need me to give you reasons to listen to it- need I mention that this is Kanye, and it features the first CRS song, Common and Talib)

Anythoughts?


(as another point- that site has a whole bunch of mixtapes up there to listen- I HIGHLY recommend Ludacris/JJ Brown's Re-Release Therapy- it mixes Luda and Jackson 5. So good!)

edit:
Too many thoughts flowing through my head also-
CRS- Child Rebel Soldier- Lupe, Pharrell and Kanye doing a supergroup sorta thing- their first song is on the aforementioned mixtape.

Anyone else excited? Or is it just me?

edit edit:
Sorry if any of this comes of as old, haven't been in the MD much recently


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 19, 2007)

Gatotsu87 said:


> Yeah well I didn't expect anything from Jay-Z anyway.  He's been going downhill since Reasonable Doubt imo.



What?!:amazed 



Gatotsu87 said:


> Ok, Blueprint was good too and Black Album had some good tracks..I'm just biased against Jay-Z since I learned the truth about him.



And what truth is that?


----------



## cbent22 (Jun 19, 2007)

radishbak said:


> Anyone heard Kanye's newest mixtape- Can't tell me nothing?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah i heard it a week or two ago. Its pretty sick. Kayne's alright a little ovverated but still dope. Where you been at man


----------



## Green Lantern (Jun 19, 2007)

Fire-fighting in the Outskirts Battledome


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 19, 2007)

[Jay-Z]
Don't get mad at me
I don't love 'em I fuck 'em
I don't chase 'em I duck 'em
I replace 'em with another one
You had to see she keep calling me BIG
(And another one!)
And my name is Jay-Z
She was all on my dick
Gradually I'm taking over your bitch
Coming over your shit
Got my feet up on you sofas, man
I mean a hostess for my open hand
You coming home to dishes and empty soda cans
I got your bitch up in my Rover man
I never kiss her, I never hold her hand
In fact I diss her I'm a bolder man
I'mma pimp her, it's over man
When I twist her in the Gold sedan
Like I'm Goldie man, you're bitch chose man
Jigga man, iceberg with the frozen hands
wedding bands don't make it rosy man

[Jay-Z]
Yo, yo
Why you home alone, why she out with me?
Room 112, hotel balcony
How she say Jay you can call the house for me?
There's no respect at all
You betta check her dawg
She keep beggin' me to hit it raw
So she can have my kids and say it was yours
How foul is she? And you wifed her
Shit, I put the rubber on tighter
Sent her home, when she entered home
You hugged her up
What the fuck is up?
She got you whipped, got your kids
Got your home, but that's not your bitch
You share that girl, don't let 'em hear daddy Earl
It'll make 'em sick that his favorite chick
Ain't saving it, unfaithful bitch


----------



## cbent22 (Jun 19, 2007)

radishbak said:


> Fire-fighting in the Outskirts Battledome



Sounds dope.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Jun 19, 2007)

> And what truth is that?



That he lies and steals lyrics?  I'm sure you guys have heard about this stuff before..

Speaking of falling off, College Dropout was amazing but after that it's like Kanye stopped trying.  Is this new mixtape comparable to that or Late Registration?


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 19, 2007)

Lol, oh those accusations. Yea I heard and listened to them. Well I think a lot of us were speaking of old school Jay-Z.


----------



## cbent22 (Jun 19, 2007)

Dimezanime18 said:


> Lol, oh those accusations. Yea I heard and listened to them. Well I think a lot of us were speaking of old school Jay-Z.



I dont know i like Jay i think hes done a lot for Hip Hopbut i think he is overrated a liittle but Reasonable Doubt is still one of my fav albums


----------



## Perverse (Jun 19, 2007)

radishbak said:


> Anyone heard Kanye's newest mixtape- Can't tell me nothing?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll get that tape ASAP. The Luda/J5 tape is good, I got that about 2 months ago or so. I definitely recommend it.

As for this whole CRS thing, I'd never heard about it. Sounds awesome though.


----------



## Dan (Jun 19, 2007)

I think Jay-z last album was nothing compared to Reasonable Doubt, i think instead of concentration on the lyrics he made lime light music e.g "Show Me What You Got". Hes following the path of 50 cent who makes the club banagers. And not the real dirty street lyrics


----------



## Ippy (Jun 19, 2007)

@dimez: Who's ass is that in your sig?



> I think Jay-z last album was nothing compared to Reasonable Doubt, i think instead of concentration on the lyrics he made lime light music e.g "Show Me What You Got". Hes following the path of 50 cent who makes the club banagers. And not the real dirty street lyrics


+1


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 19, 2007)

radishbak said:


> Anyone heard Kanye's newest mixtape- Can't tell me nothing?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good looks. I'm excited about the Kanye and Lupe collab, I haven't been feeling Pharells work lately but hopefully he'll step his game up for the group.


----------



## Gamabunta (Jun 19, 2007)

Uchiha Chaud said:


> I think Jay-z last album was nothing compared to Reasonable Doubt, i think instead of concentration on the lyrics he made lime light music e.g "Show Me What You Got". Hes following the path of 50 cent who makes the club banagers. And not the real dirty street lyrics



Jigga was doing it before 50 got shot. Point about jigga is he can appeal to both underground an commercial, which is what makes him so dope. I cant really thing of 1 commercial tune nas did that people really really really liked...


----------



## Batman (Jun 19, 2007)

Gamabunta said:


> Jigga was doing it before 50 got shot. Point about jigga is he can appeal to both underground an commercial, which is what makes him so dope. I cant really thing of 1 commercial tune nas did that people really really really liked...



That's true. I thought he almost when there with made you look, and oochie wally, but he was never the prefered.


----------



## cbent22 (Jun 19, 2007)

Gamabunta said:


> Jigga was doing it before 50 got shot. Point about jigga is he can appeal to both underground an commercial, which is what makes him so dope. I cant really thing of 1 commercial tune nas did that people really really really liked...



Ture but really fuck commercial shit


----------



## Batman (Jun 19, 2007)

cbent22 said:


> Ture but really fuck commercial shit



I wish the good muzik was the commercial stuff. Then I wouldn't have to defend it so damn much. Plus people might be that much smarter.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Jun 19, 2007)

To be honest I hated Jay-Z when I first heard him because I thought all of his stuff sounded like his singles.  Luckily I heard some good tracks from him eventually and I was swayed.

Some commercial stuff is good though.  Dead Prez, Jurassic 5...they're on the radio right? I don't actually listen to the radio.

Oh and I like that MF Doom sig and avy cbent.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 19, 2007)

Not on the lyrics, but Kanye really did a great job on the "Stronger" beat. He sampled Daft Punk's "Harder, better, faster, stronger".



Haterade said:


> @dimez: Who's ass is that in your sig?



That's what the fuck I want to know.lol


----------



## Gamabunta (Jun 19, 2007)

To all Knaan fans.

He is playing at glastonbury.

Muahahahahahahahahahahaha.

So are foreign beggars an klashnekoff.

BWAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 20, 2007)

@ Chaud - There are a lot of people that complained about Jiggas comeback.

I must accept the fact that _Kingdom Come_ was a big disappointment, at least compared to the other albums, but it didn’t suck that much.

People expected the album to be extremely consistent, but all great artists unleash 4/5 good songs per album.
_Kingdom Come_ did have some good songs and I think people should give him a little credit.

I think the approach, beats and flow of the album wasn’t the correct choice, but it added a little difference compared to his previous works.
Overall the album was a failure not successful marketwise, but it did throw some good tunes.


----------



## Dan (Jun 20, 2007)

I guess when ever Jay-z makes a song. It isn't a rubbish song. But compared to his other songs its a dissapointment. Jay-z needs to eat thats why hes going more commercial.

@Gamabunta, but really whats the last songs that hes done for the streets. His music isn't bad, but it hasn't got the same lyrical content that say Kweli has.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Jun 20, 2007)

Ok, enough talking about Jay Z..

Has anybody heard of Blue Scholars or Common Market? I've got a self-titled for Blue Scholars and it's damn good.  Great beats, nice lyrics, talks about some interesting subjects.  I've only got one Common Market track but they seem pretty nice too.

Finally, does anyone have the new Brother Ali album? If you haven't heard his debut then you're missing out for sure.


----------



## Dan (Jun 20, 2007)

Yeah Brother Ali is good, what u think of Kweli's album?


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 20, 2007)

Gatotsu87 said:


> Ok, enough talking about Jay Z..
> 
> Has anybody heard of Blue Scholars or Common Market? I've got a self-titled for Blue Scholars and it's damn good.  Great beats, nice lyrics, talks about some interesting subjects.  I've only got one Common Market track but they seem pretty nice too.
> 
> Finally, does anyone have the new Brother Ali album? If you haven't heard his debut then you're missing out for sure.


Yeah, I've heard both of them. I've got Bayani by Blue Scholars and Common Market's self-titled album - which are both sick. I can send them to you if you want.

PS. I've sent you _The Undisputed Truth_ by Brother Ali.


----------



## Tony-Kun (Jun 20, 2007)

Currently enjoying Common, Gym Class heroes, Roots, and abit of atmosphere.

any other recommendations? I find I'm more prone to Alternative rap(real instruments) as well, but like really good lyricists and really good beats as well(like Nas and Lupe Fiasco).

But yea, after alot of radio rap and hearing the most main stream rappers being declared as the best(If I hear one more person say lil wayne is the greatest of all time....) I started to get out of rap, but my boy introduced me to alot of the above stated artists, and more like them, and It's my favorite genre once again.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 20, 2007)

Tony-Kun said:


> Currently enjoying Common, Gym Class heroes, Roots, and abit of atmosphere.
> 
> any other recommendations? I find I'm more prone to Alternative rap(real instruments) as well, but like really good lyricists and really good beats as well(like Nas and Lupe Fiasco).
> 
> But yea, after alot of radio rap and hearing the most main stream rappers being declared as the best(If I hear one more person say lil wayne is the greatest of all time....) I started to get out of rap, but my boy introduced me to alot of the above stated artists, and more like them, and It's my favorite genre once again.


For recent albums I'd recommended:
Cunninglynguists - A Piece of Strange
Talib Kweli - Ear Drum
Pharoahe Monch - Desire

I'm guessing you already know most of other veteran emcees and groups since you said you use to listen to hip-hop.


----------



## Criminalbaby (Jun 20, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> Yes, this generally tends to be the content of mainstream hip-hop which differs from underground and conscious/political hip-hop. As the title of this thread highlights, we listen to intelligent hip-hop that is good quality music. I am wondering why you listen to Snoop Dogg and think his songs are awesome when you stated that you hate the "gangster image" and don't like rappers that talk about "smoking joints", "hot chicks", "money", "clubs" and "cars".



I actually heard only one song from Snoop dog which I remember being good, as I said I'm not that much into hip hop.

I apologize for judging that guy to early :>


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Jun 20, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> Yeah, I've heard both of them. I've got Bayani by Blue Scholars and Common Market's self-titled album - which are both sick. I can send them to you if you want.
> 
> PS. I've sent you _The Undisputed Truth_ by Brother Ali.



That would be awesome if you could do that for me.  You're my hip-hop savior i swear.  

I'm glad some other people are loving Blue Scholars like me.  A whole lot of people have never heard of them it seems.

I agree with Criminalbaby that the majority of popular rap is bullshit.  I don't mind some of those topics though.  Hieroglyphics can rap about weed all they want, and they're still the shit.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 20, 2007)

Gatotsu87 said:


> That would be awesome if you could do that for me.  You're my hip-hop savior i swear.
> 
> I'm glad some other people are loving Blue Scholars like me.  A whole lot of people have never heard of them it seems.
> 
> I agree with Criminalbaby that the majority of popular rap is bullshit.  I don't mind some of those topics though.  Hieroglyphics can rap about weed all they want, and they're still the shit.


Yeah, I have to spread the good music! It's in your box.


----------



## Perverse (Jun 20, 2007)

Undisputed Truth is fire.


----------



## LeeRocks (Jun 20, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> For recent albums I'd recommended:
> Cunninglynguists - A Piece of Strange
> Talib Kweli - Ear Drum
> Pharoahe Monch - Desire
> ...



I just *bought* "Desire" the other day and it's really good. I think I have a bad copy though, as the sound cuts to about 50% in spurts of 30-40 seconds once or twice on every song. I assume that it's not supposed to be like that. If I'm wrong, please correct me. 

A good album that I've been listening to lately is "Port Authority" by Marco Polo. Some really good tracks on there, and it's a solid album as a whole. It's a bit of a throwback to the good East Coast stuff from a few years back, and I highly recommend it.


----------



## Perverse (Jun 21, 2007)

Yeah, I need to get that Marco Polo album. Word is that it's good.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 21, 2007)

Tony-Kun said:


> Currently enjoying Common, Gym Class heroes, Roots, and abit of atmosphere.
> 
> any other recommendations? I find I'm more prone to Alternative rap(real instruments) as well, but like really good lyricists and really good beats as well(like Nas and Lupe Fiasco).
> 
> But yea, after alot of radio rap and hearing the most main stream rappers being declared as the best(If I hear one more person say lil wayne is the greatest of all time....) I started to get out of rap, but my boy introduced me to alot of the above stated artists, and more like them, and It's my favorite genre once again.



AZ is good if you're a NaS fan, Jedi Mind Tricks has incredible production I'd start with their latest album Servants in Heaven Kings in Hell, as I feel it's one of their best but Violent By Design is a good starter too. Del the Funkee Homosapien is a must, I wish My brother George Was Here and Deltron 3030 being the must listens. To be honest there are a ton of great lyricists out there and just as many producers, I'll be happy to help you out anytime you have a question.

The Nappy Roots are the souther equivalent of the roots.P.O.S and K-OS are also alt-rap, but I've never really listened to them.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 21, 2007)

LeeRocks said:


> I just *bought* "Desire" the other day and it's really good. *I think I have a bad copy* though, as the sound cuts to about 50% in spurts of 30-40 seconds once or twice on every song. I assume that it's not supposed to be like that. If I'm wrong, please correct me.
> 
> A good album that I've been listening to lately is "Port Authority" by Marco Polo. Some really good tracks on there, and it's a solid album as a whole. It's a bit of a throwback to the good East Coast stuff from a few years back, and I highly recommend it.


OK, I'll hook you up with a good quality copy of get you the Amazon link for _Desire_. I'll check out that Marco Polo album later on today.


----------



## Crowe (Jun 21, 2007)

[youtube=qTHOptmX7AU]EL-P - Flyentology with Trent Reznor[/youtube]

Win on so many levels.


----------



## cbent22 (Jun 21, 2007)

Dub Fresh said:


> Yeah, I need to get that Marco Polo album. Word is that it's good.



Yeah its fire the production is dope as hell.

Ive been listenin to a lot of old Em songs and its such a sin to see that guy fall off so hard. Slim Shady LP was fire and so was Infinite.....its so sad to see him fall off


----------



## Dan (Jun 21, 2007)

Eminem is ok. but his diss to black people dented his image a bit. but hes still a good successful rapper.


----------



## LeeRocks (Jun 21, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> OK, I'll hook you up with a good quality copy of get you the Amazon link for _Desire_. I'll check out that Marco Polo album later on today.



Repped, thanks for the Amazon link. Let me know what you think of the Marco Polo, I can't stop listening to that, along with Desire (which works perfectly) and Ear Drum. 

Specifically, I love the track "Hostile Gospel" off of Kweli's Ear Drum.


----------



## competitionbros (Jun 22, 2007)

Uchiha Chaud said:


> Eminem is ok. but his diss to black people dented his image a bit. but hes still a good successful rapper.






That's what I don't get, white people aren't allowed to say anything bad towards black people on records without being called racist and all other types of shit but black talk bad about whites on the records all the time and we laugh at the shit.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jun 22, 2007)

competitionbros said:


> That's what I don't get, white people aren't allowed to say anything bad towards black people on records without being called racist and all other types of shit but black talk bad about whites on the records all the time and we laugh at the shit.



You don't get it? It's cause one of them used to fuck with the other one.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jun 22, 2007)

Yo to whoever's looking for an abstract kinda hip-hop, you *must* listen to Binary Star. I was blown away when I first heard them. 

Also anyone know what's up with Royce 5"9" ? I heard a track from him a few months ago, he sounded hungry like from his beginnings, did he put a album out or is anythin expected?


----------



## competitionbros (Jun 22, 2007)

Snake_108 said:


> You don't get it? It's cause one of them used to fuck with the other one.





We all know about slavery and all that but come on, black people being enslaved give the immunity to say whatever the fuck they want to whoever they want with no consequences but when a white or asian or w/e says "fuck ^ (use bro)" the whole world stops. That's bullshit to me.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Jun 22, 2007)

competitionbros said:


> We all know about slavery and all that but come on, black people being enslaved give the immunity to say whatever the fuck they want to whoever they want with no consequences but when a white or asian or w/e says "fuck ^ (use bro)" the whole world stops. That's bullshit to me.



I kind of agree with you.  It's just because we live in a overly pc world with people like Al Sharpton who make a living on shit like that.  Don Imus said all sorts of dumbass things before his "nappy-headed ho" comment, but when he said that his career was all over.

It's just a double standard imo..


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jun 22, 2007)

competitionbros said:


> We all know about slavery and all that but come on, black people being enslaved give the immunity to say whatever the fuck they want to whoever they want with no consequences but when a white or asian or w/e says "fuck ^ (use bro)" the whole world stops. That's bullshit to me.



Well the word '^ (use bro)' is the strongest racial insult I can think of..so saying 'fuck ^ (use bro)' would be a worse insult than 'fuck crackers' or whatever, purely due to its historical significance. I agree though, past injustice shouldn't give people a special sympathy status today; I don't think that's entirely the case though. Some communities are more sensitive to this stuff than others. If I can say, it's like in the religious world where people diss Christians to no end and they shrug it off, but dissing Islam can have deadly consequences.


----------



## jdama (Jun 22, 2007)

Usually dissing oppressed people through an artform they created to ameliorate and express themselves with is bad form.


----------



## Itanji Kuraisu (Jun 24, 2007)

Weezy's "Tha Carter 3 Mixtape" is off the chain...


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Jun 24, 2007)

^good call changing the subject, because we won't resolve this issue.

I just started listening to El-P's I'll Sleep When You're Dead.  It's a damn good album if anyone is looking for something new and unique.  Also, thanks to everyone who suggested Pharaohe Monch because that album is amazing too.


----------



## Pretty_Vacant (Jun 24, 2007)

Uhh, anyone see K'Naan performing at Glastonbury?


----------



## Gamabunta (Jun 25, 2007)

Yea i went to glastonbury... 

Yea i was at the front for K'naan's set.

Sure you will be able to see me when they release the footage.

Why yes, i did get a signed copy of dusty foot philosopher, and a picture with the man himself, get over it.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/glastonbury/2007/player/knaan.shtml

16.41 mins an im the tall fucker wearing the dangle thing from his neck with brown hair.


----------



## cbent22 (Jun 26, 2007)

Gamabunta said:


> Yea i went to glastonbury...
> 
> Yea i was at the front for K'naan's set.
> 
> ...



True thats dope K'naan is fire.
I met Swamburger from SOS at a freestyle competition hes a cool ass dude he gave me and my roomate tickets to their show in july


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 26, 2007)

Itanji Kuraisu said:


> Weezy's "Tha Carter 3 Mixtape" is off the chain...



If you're talking about the Carter 3 mixtape I'm listening to then my fav track on there is " Love this fuccing guy ". He has a couple of mixtapes that have Carter 3 tracks, still not sure if they're official or not.



Anyways I'm lovin Lupe at the moment and can't wait for his " The Cool " album. Are there any good conscience rappers like Lupe out there I don't know of, or anyone with his style of rap?


----------



## Dan (Jun 26, 2007)

Dunno if you've heard Talib Kweli - Ear Drum.

Thats a good album. Great lyrical content.


----------



## Gamabunta (Jun 26, 2007)

cbent22 said:


> True thats dope K'naan is fire.
> I met Swamburger from SOS at a freestyle competition hes a cool ass dude he gave me and my roomate tickets to their show in july



Awesome!

The K'naan album i bought is a live album, an its dope!


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 26, 2007)

JB008 said:


> If you're talking about the Carter 3 mixtape I'm listening to then my fav track on there is " Love this fuccing guy ". He has a couple of mixtapes that have Carter 3 tracks, still not sure if they're official or not.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways I'm lovin Lupe at the moment and can't wait for his " The Cool " album. Are there any good conscience rappers like Lupe out there I don't know of, or anyone with his style of rap?


Lupe Fiasco is the truth for real. His sophomore album, _The Cool_, will be a continuation of the extended metaphor used in the _The Cool_ on his debut.

Recommendations based on recent releases:
AZ
Cunninglynguists
Rhymefest
The Roots
Brother Ali
Joell Ortiz
Pharoahe Monch
Sage Francis


----------



## Gamabunta (Jun 26, 2007)

hey undercover, klashy an foreign beggars were playin at glasto as well. i managed to get a snap with 1 of the dudes from FB. the concerts were mental, i was right at the front.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 26, 2007)

Gamabunta said:


> hey undercover, klashy an foreign beggars were playin at glasto as well. i managed to get a snap with 1 of the dudes from FB. the concerts were mental, i was right at the front.


That's dope man. Post some pictures, if you can. Klashnekoff is one of the few repping UK correctly. Plus, I can't wait for K'naan's _Dusty Foot On The Road_ (which is a record of K’naan's recent World tour) to drop.

Review by The Guardian:


> "One of the most delightful, intelligent and thought-provoking shows of the year. K'Naan is the future of hip-hop, a performer with quiet dignity and immense authority. K'Naan deserves to become the next African superstar." - 5 Stars


----------



## rockstar sin (Jun 27, 2007)

Good looking out Gama and send me a new track if you have.


----------



## Gamabunta (Jun 27, 2007)

☆Cyber Celebrity☆ said:


> Good looking out Gama and send me a new track if you have.




word, the latest track i did is on  an its called "love"


----------



## Spike (Jun 27, 2007)

Awesome Gama!

Major props.


----------



## The Sentry (Jun 27, 2007)

Have u guys herd 1000 degrees by Lil Wayne? that tracks hot


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 27, 2007)

Uchiha Chaud said:


> Dunno if you've heard Talib Kweli - Ear Drum.
> 
> Thats a good album. Great lyrical content.



I recently downloaded it from the Music Pimping section, I'll start listening to the whole album today. The only tracks I've heard from there is *Listen* and *In the Mood*



Undercovermc said:


> Lupe Fiasco is the truth for real. His sophomore album, _The Cool_, will be a continuation of the extended metaphor used in the _The Cool_ on his debut.
> 
> Recommendations based on recent releases:
> 2006
> ...



Nice, The Cool on his debut was one of my fav tracks next to *American Terrorist* and *He Say, She Say*.

Thnx for the recommendations, I'll look more into Rhyme fest, I hear a lot about him.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 27, 2007)

Gama, I love you. Now all you have to do is spit over MF Doom's Four Thieves Vinegar and Smokin' That Shit.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 27, 2007)

Only on Wash It Down, but his voice seems a lot more mature and less nasal than on The Dusty Foot Philosopher. Might change through out the album. The African Way feels a bit rushed, seems like he just wants to get things over with, rather than putting the feeling he did into it. Again, this might just change over the course of the album. I have faith.


----------



## Gamabunta (Jun 27, 2007)

Its the same with all live albums though. Here is my take on things based on track quality (delivery etc)

Studio Album > Live Album
Live Performance > Studio Album


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 27, 2007)

Gamabunta said:


> Its the same with all live albums though. Here is my take on things based on track quality (delivery etc)
> 
> Studio Album > Live Album
> Live Performance > Studio Album



Yeah... Live shows really need to be experienced, not simply listened to. It's like watching a video of a rollercoaster-ride versus going on it. But to hear is comments in between songs is worthwhile alone. The live take on What's Hardcore? does tickle my fancy.


----------



## Gamabunta (Jun 27, 2007)

Im really digging "In the beggining" atm, its getting a lot of rotation. Also since i saw him live, everytime i hear the live album it reminds me of the dopeness of the concert.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 27, 2007)

Spinning In The Beginning, and it's awesome. The thing is, In The Beginning and What's Hardcore? are two songs that are definitely made to perform live, they're just plain fucking raw. The African Way and Wash It Down have always been a bit more... too complex to fully work.


----------



## Gamabunta (Jun 27, 2007)

Yea i was listening to wash it down an its not as much a live tune. Strugglin' is a fucking dooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooope tune. When he performed Be Free the crowd went wild!

When i get my pics developed i will post up me posing with K'naan himself.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 27, 2007)

Is it of you sucking him off? :3

Also, when the hell you gonna spit over *Four Thieves Vinegar*, son? Been waiting for that. I've got another track of Special Herbs & Spices that I'd like you to check out, too. At least, if you haven't got it yourself yet.

Also, why is Smile called Siville? And K'naan is sounding really thick on it.


----------



## Gamabunta (Jun 27, 2007)

Hardy har har 

I might be able to spit over it when i write something, but i dont have a topic at the moment. I cannot do a tune without a good topic so i can focus the writing.

Errr it must have been the way i-tunes ripped the tune off the CD.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 27, 2007)

Can't spit off the top of your dome, Gama?


----------



## Gamabunta (Jun 27, 2007)

Ive never really done freestyling. Ive done 2 recorded freestyles in my time, and ive cyphered in the street before. But im usually intoxicated 1 way or another when freestyling.

Im more a writer. I dont claim to freestyle, since im not like the other 99% of "freestylers" who just spit written verses.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 27, 2007)

True, but quick thinking and free-styling is an essense of hip-hop, isn't it? It'd make writing versus a lot easier to begin with. But still, you could just pull a DOOM and make non-sensical lyrics that somehow do relate and mean something.


----------



## Gamabunta (Jun 27, 2007)

Lol thats true. Well i guess freestyling will come to me with practice. When i do a track i want it to have meaning rather than just being random jibberish. Anywho, its been fun but im v tired an need beauty sleep to get my pics developed 2moz. Im out, pZ.


----------



## DA Dave (Jun 27, 2007)

Anyone here about Game and 50 cent getting into a fight last Thursday at a university?



> The battle between rappers The Game and 50 Cent, which was supposedly squashed recently heated up once more when the two engaged in a brawl at the Eddie Layton Student Union, resulting in damages of nearly $1 million.
> 
> Both rappers were at the University last Thursday night as guests of Eminem, the headlining act for Spit, the spring concert. To prove that their beef was over, they agreed to perform together during the concert. While they were able to make nice on stage, off stage was a different story, as the two bickered constantly.
> 
> ...


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 27, 2007)

^Source? That doesn't seem real.


----------



## DA Dave (Jun 27, 2007)

I got it off another anime site, the person who said it didnt post the link...but he said that in L.A its all over the radio stations, thats why I asked here.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 27, 2007)

Wow and just when me and my friends were debating on who'd win in a fight between The Game & 50 it happens? if it's real btw. 

Wonder who won, I'd say The Game, he's a big dude around 6'4.


Hilarious Sig Da Dave, red rep comin' yo way.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jun 27, 2007)

^ That story is an old April Fool's from 2005.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 27, 2007)

Snake_108 said:


> ^ That story is an old April Fool's from 2005.


 I knew it couldn't be real, I'd know about it if it was.

But still, 50 is on steroids so I reckon he could take The Game.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jun 27, 2007)

They're both pretty big. I would say Game just cuz he grew up in Compton.


----------



## Dan (Jun 27, 2007)

Probably isn't true, if it were it'd be a bit more commercialized than this. Two big rappers causing $1million worth of damage. And im only now hearing about it. I say it isn't true.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jun 28, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Here's the long ass link to the April Fool's story_ 



Corrupt Vergil just got owned


----------



## DA Dave (Jun 28, 2007)

Yeah well I never heard about it so my bad lol, glad I got it confirmed fake here, Game prolly would win though lol.

and just a little side note its red rep ya'll, easy on the green cause you killin' me lol

Edit: just wondering do any of you think T.I. did that to Yayo on purpose?


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 28, 2007)

Who gives a shit about Fiddy, anyway?


----------



## Dan (Jun 28, 2007)

I've no ides but Yayo should just learn from that. And wait for people to give him love. Coz after that GIF. He looks like a mug.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 28, 2007)

I don't know if T.I did that on purpose, but I'm glad coz I hate Yayo's guts.


----------



## Dan (Jun 28, 2007)

Since he came out of prison he hasn't made a good track apart from "So Seductive". Which was obviously gonna get love coz he was fresh from the cell. But i don't like him nor do i like Lloyd Banks.


----------



## DA Dave (Jun 28, 2007)

I always thought the hate for Yayo came from the fact hes 50's right hand man, his album was not horrible.

also how can you not like Banks =/


----------



## Dan (Jun 28, 2007)

I don't like all those club bangers. I'd pick Kweli over 50 any day.

And about Lloyd Banks. His album sales show that i'm not the only one that doesn't like him.


----------



## Gamabunta (Jun 28, 2007)

as far as commercial goes. if its a good song, i'll bump it. but odds are, i wont buy the album. Why? well cos 1 "i got gats that are fat an im stacked" track is enough for me. nowadays i look at commercial tunes purely for the beat. often lyrics annoy me when there is a bumpin beat.


----------



## Dan (Jun 28, 2007)

Some songs don't even need good lyrics. The beat is the thing that you bump your head to. If Vanilla Ice had a song with an incredible beat. People would blaze it out of there speakers.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jun 28, 2007)

Eh, I find most commercial beats repetitive and not to my taste. 



			
				DA Dave said:
			
		

> I always thought the hate for Yayo came from the fact hes 50's right hand man, his album was not horrible.
> 
> also how can you not like Banks =/



Dammit man..his album was hot garbage. 

As for Banks, he was at the height of his career, an average punchline rapper. That being said he lost a lot of his fans with the 'Rotten Apple' shit. I respect 50 Cent as a businessman, and he can make catchy pop hooks, for people into that music.


----------



## delirium (Jun 28, 2007)

Uchiha Chaud said:


> Some songs don't even need good lyrics. The beat is the thing that you bump your head to. If Vanilla Ice had a song with an incredible beat. People would blaze it out of there speakers.



Yeah they would, and that's sad as all hell. It means people aren't even listening even though music is meant to be HEARD.


----------



## Dan (Jun 28, 2007)

yep, but oh well people like Swiss Beats and Timbo get paid for there incredible beats. at least the producers are getting good money too.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jun 28, 2007)

*Cunninglynguists - Dirty Acres*

Cunninglynguists new LP - *Dirty Acres* due this fall. 



Devin The Dude, Witchdoctor (Dungeon Family) and Phonte all featuring. Tonedeff will mos def guest on one of those joints. 

Great news, I can't wait.


----------



## competitionbros (Jun 28, 2007)

Who heard _T.I. vs. T.I.P_? I'm downloading it now and I'm hoping this one is better than _King_ which sucked in my opinion.


----------



## Jink (Jun 28, 2007)

T.I.             lol


----------



## delirium (Jun 28, 2007)

Snake_108 said:


> Cunninglynguists new LP - *Dirty Acres* due this fall.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Best fuckin news I've heard. Can't wait. I've been bumpin APOS a lot lately.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jun 28, 2007)

APOS was phenomenal, I actually don't expect another Piece Of Strange, but I'm expecting something of a very high standard. I already know the Tonedeff track will be ridiculous...can't wait for the advance..


----------



## Near (Jun 29, 2007)

Man I cant stop listening to this

Link removed


----------



## delirium (Jun 29, 2007)

Snake_108 said:


> APOS was phenomenal, I actually don't expect another Piece Of Strange, but I'm expecting something of a very high standard. I already know the Tonedeff track will be ridiculous...can't wait for the advance..



CunningLynguists have never failed as far as I'm concerned. The amount of awesome they put into a record matters not. Anything they put out is simply going to be worth a listen. In fact, it deserves a listen just to see what they're going to do this time.



GutZ said:


> Man I cant stop listening to this
> 
> Link removed



Fuckin KMD. That's love right there.


----------



## Dan (Jun 29, 2007)

did you hear that T.I had a fight with Ludacris' manager on like Tuesday or something.

When he won an award at the BET Awards. He apologized for the scuffle.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 30, 2007)

Chaud said:


> did you hear that T.I had a fight with Ludacris' manager on like Tuesday or something.
> 
> When he won an award at the BET Awards. He apologized for the scuffle.



oh, so that's what he apologized for.


----------



## jdama (Jun 30, 2007)

I just saw "Blockparty" yesterday. Purest pure win.


----------



## Gamabunta (Jun 30, 2007)

u mean dave chapelle comedy mixed with artists performing? 

i really need to see blockparty. i saw the rock group bloc party at glastonbury, but they werent the same thing lol.


----------



## jdama (Jun 30, 2007)

Yeah, I meant the movie directed by Michel Gondry with Chapelle hosting a block party in Bed Stuy with all the best cats in the game: Mos, Kweli, the Roots, Badu, etc... (with the exception of Kanye I guess <jdama is a hater>).

It's really well made and the performances were effing excellent, ?uestlove was the "musical director" and they performed all the tracks with a live band lineup. Excellent!


----------



## Dan (Jun 30, 2007)

BlockParty is pure win. One of the best DVD's. I wouldn't call it a film co theres no acting. But its very funny.


----------



## DA Dave (Jun 30, 2007)

Blockparty was ight to me.


----------



## Dan (Jun 30, 2007)

Has anyone seen Belly, if you have. What'd you think of DMX & Nas' acting?


----------



## delirium (Jun 30, 2007)

NaS should stick to rhymin. But DMX has some skills in that department.


----------



## Dan (Jun 30, 2007)

lol yeah, DMX has been in quite a few films.


----------



## delirium (Jun 30, 2007)

It was a really good movie. Nas was just hella unnatural.


----------



## Danchou (Jun 30, 2007)

I love this joint. They don't make it like this anymore. Just check that line-up.


----------



## Gamabunta (Jun 30, 2007)

I hear 2pac did a few films while he was still round.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 30, 2007)

The one that comes to mind is _Poetic Justice_ in which he starred with Janet Jackson. That was a good movie.


----------



## delirium (Jun 30, 2007)

Gamabunta said:


> I hear 2pac did a few films while he was still round.



You never saw any of his films? He was definitely a good actor. Honestly, I'd rather watch one of his movies than listen to one of his albums.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 30, 2007)

snu snu said:


> You never saw any of his films? He was definitely a good actor. Honestly, I'd rather watch one of his movies than listen to one of his albums.


Not a fan of 2pac then. Despite the often gangsta content in his music, he was a good lyricist.


----------



## delirium (Jun 30, 2007)

Nah. Not a Tupac fan. But that doesn't mean the movies that he's starred in weren't good.

Also, I could give a darn less about his image, lyrically he was ABC. Good message, though (minus a couple singles).


----------



## Perverse (Jul 1, 2007)

Gamabunta said:


> I hear 2pac did a few films while he was still round.


Try _Above the Rim_. I enjoyed that one.


snu snu said:


> You never saw any of his films? He was definitely a good actor. Honestly, I'd rather watch one of his movies than listen to one of his albums.



Same here. Never really saw anything spectacular in Pac's music.


----------



## Biohazard (Jul 1, 2007)

Pac was really famous for his personal life and what he did. His music okay, but a high overrated emcee,

so, im new to this thread.  I really only enjoy underground hip-hop. some im currently listening too are:

Wu-Tang Clan
A Tribe Called Quest
Nujabes (Nice beats, great producer)
Cyne (Cise Star is my favorite member)
Tech N9ne
Brotha Lynch Hung
Immortal Technique
Blue Scholars


----------



## delirium (Jul 1, 2007)

Biohazard said:


> Pac was really famous for his personal life and what he did. His music okay, but a high overrated emcee,
> 
> so, im new to this thread.  I really only enjoy underground hip-hop. some im currently listening too are:
> 
> ...



You're my new best friend on the board. I like all them other cats. Especially Wu-Tang and Quest and Nujabes and Cyne and what not. But I've been on a total BS binge lately. Dudes are just nice at what they do. Much love.

What'd you think of Bayani?


----------



## Biohazard (Jul 1, 2007)

Aha I'm glad we have a similar taste of music. :3

And I enjoyed listening to Bayani, or most of it. I download and pick out the best of the album, unless I'm really into their shit and I download/buy the whole album. Blue Scholars have real good stuff.


----------



## Biohazard (Jul 1, 2007)

Love your sig by the way, was going to do something similar to that, except with the 4 elements of Hip-Hop, and some of my favorite emcees. But I got to lazy, meh.


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 1, 2007)

I know far too many Tupac fanatics. 

Most of them would have you believe that Tupac was the pinnacle of Hip-hop.

Kind of like Nirvana fanatics...

In other news, looking forward to the K'naan live album.

MMMMmmmmmm


----------



## Zhongda (Jul 1, 2007)

I've been listening to an Immortal Technique album (thanks to a member here), and it's pretty cool. I am not really a hip hop fan, but the '4th branch of the government' was just awesome.


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 1, 2007)

4th Branch is one of my favourite Tech tracks.

He is one articulate emcee.


----------



## Biohazard (Jul 1, 2007)

I love his lyrics, they flow nicely with good speed too.


----------



## Perverse (Jul 1, 2007)

I need me some Nujabes. What's better, Modal Soul or Metaphorical Music?


----------



## Biohazard (Jul 1, 2007)

They're both good, I would get both. Or *cough download cough*


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 1, 2007)

Do get both, but I prefer Metaphorical Music personally. It doesn't melt together aswel as Modal Soul does, but it has a lot less instrumental tracks, which isn't a bad thing in my mind.


----------



## Perverse (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks Davey. I'll get Metaphorical Music first.


----------



## Biohazard (Jul 1, 2007)

Yeah, Metaphorical has better tracks over all but the best song in my opinion from Modal Soul has to be the Feather. That was my favorite Nujabes song because of Cise' lyrics.

edit: Lol keep on getting Modal Soul mixed up with modded soul, been reading to much Bleach.


----------



## Gamabunta (Jul 1, 2007)

Those who like BIG but then dont like Pac are actually contradicting themselves.

I cant handle Doom. His voice is too bland an i want to turn the track off.


----------



## rockstar sin (Jul 1, 2007)

Anybody who say Big was the best after 2 albums, is really contradicting themselves even more.


----------



## delirium (Jul 1, 2007)

How is it contradicting if you like one but not the other?


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 1, 2007)

Because both are over-hyped as fuck?


----------



## delirium (Jul 1, 2007)

That doesn't make any sense either. You can still like someone's style regardless if they're overhyped. BIG was one of the best storytellers to ever rap.

What would be contradicting is liking one artists but disliking the other for the exact same reason.


----------



## rockstar sin (Jul 1, 2007)

Tupac is one of the best storytellers and his story were better than Bigs.  I can't see how people see other wise.  Especially when they really know hip hop.


----------



## delirium (Jul 1, 2007)

It's called an individual opinion. Preference. People have them. Shit is not mathematical where if artists does this, it equals you having to like said artist. And when it comes down to it, I much prefer BIGs style over Pac, any day of the week. The different voices on Gimme The Loot? No one was doing characters like that until BIG did it. That shit was off the hook.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 1, 2007)

-sets Del on fire-

Flame on, my boy! You have my blessing.


----------



## Dan (Jul 1, 2007)

But i think both of there statuses were heightened by there tragic deaths. I feel if they weren't dead neither of them would have as much success as they are now.


----------



## rockstar sin (Jul 1, 2007)

Before Tupac and Biggie died, they were the face of the East Coast and West coast.  I don't think they would of died out any time soon.  If Snoop, Jay and Nas can come out with mediocre albums and still be considered the greatest,  I doubt Pac and Big would of been washed out.


----------



## Dan (Jul 1, 2007)

not washed out, but it defiantly heightened there success. The rap game is a cycle. If someone is eating for too long the other rappers get on there back.


----------



## Biohazard (Jul 1, 2007)

Lucifer the Light-bearer said:


> Because both are over-hyped as fuck?



QFMFT! Their shit is OKAY, but they aren't the best emcees. Like I stated earlier they are famous because of their personal life.


----------



## Dan (Jul 1, 2007)

Biohazard said:


> QFMFT! Their shit is OKAY, but they aren't the best emcees. Like I stated earlier they are famous because of their personal life.


Who do you think the best MC is?


----------



## Biohazard (Jul 1, 2007)

I don't personally have a "best mc" or favorite. I have ones that I like a lot. Some good ones are the ones I listed earlier, like a page before this. They have good lyrics, nice flows, and their songs have great beats.


----------



## Dan (Jul 1, 2007)

yeah i see where your coming from. I don't really have a favorite either. There are many rappers in the game who i like.


----------



## Biohazard (Jul 1, 2007)

I'm more into the music genre, not the rappers. If their music impresses me, I'll listen to it. But I won't like become a super fanboy, thinking that emcee is a god. But the most I'll do is support them, and download their whole album.


----------



## Dan (Jul 1, 2007)

lol, you wont kop them.

Certain artists i'll actually go out and kop it and support them through sales. But if i hear that the album is ordinary i'll just download them.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 1, 2007)

I'll be the bold one to say that there isn't a single best artist in music. 'One of', most certainly, but even that is highly subjectible to debate on personal views.


----------



## Dan (Jul 1, 2007)

Yeah, plus someone better with more talent usually comes along. They will always be legends in the game but new people come with new flows and new ways of doing things. And sometimes change is good.

E.g Lupe, his flow is different to say BIG.


----------



## Biohazard (Jul 1, 2007)

Exactly. 'One of' is something I believe in, like how influential they were, and how much skill they poses. What they did for Hip-Hop.


----------



## Biohazard (Jul 1, 2007)

Never heard of him. Thanks for the recommendation pek. Will be listening right now.


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (Jul 1, 2007)

Good find, Pek. I'm listening to heavy metal kings first and that beat rocks.
Edit: I'm seeing all these artists I've never heard of; Doujah Raze, Ill Bill, etc. But it doesn't really matter because it's sounding good.


----------



## Gamabunta (Jul 1, 2007)

If i see "Papoose" and "best emcee" mentioned in this thread i reserve the right to contact your ISP an shoot you on sight.

My comment on BIG an Pac is that they are so similar in the instances in which the rapped. Rags to riches, ghetto life to partying. To not like 1 but like the other seems a contradiction to me.

Pac an BIG are regarded as some of the best artists around simply cos of the impact they had, an the fact their music is still standing the test of time.


----------



## delirium (Jul 1, 2007)

Who doesn't rhyme about rags to riches? Shit, Rapper's Delight in a way was about rags to riches since they were talking about having a big screen TV to watch the game on which they obviously did not have at the time of the recording.

But like NaS said, "No idea is original nothing's new under the sun. It's not about what you do but how it's done."

And when you listen to BIG and Pac they have there very own distinct styles. The way they spit their lyrics. The words they choose and the way they choose to piece them together. They're distinctly their own rapper.


----------



## Biohazard (Jul 1, 2007)

I don't think Tupac is the one of the best. I said this many times, he's not famous for his music. He's famous for what he did. His music is about what he did, and kids just don't get that.


----------



## Dan (Jul 1, 2007)

BIG wasn't rags to riches. He went to a private skool. they all make out like it was worse then it actually is.

i second Biohazard i don't think pac wan one of the best either. There are many other artists I'd prefer to listen to.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Jul 1, 2007)

DOOM is amazing but seems to have disappeared this year.  I am still a bit existed for Madvillainy and DOOM's collab with Ghostface.

To settle the Tupac/Biggie...they all fall to Rakim.  End of Story. XD

Continuing on Rakim, who is fucking hyped for his new album?  I was really stoked when I heard Wu was possibly releasing on the same day but it seems that might not happen.  It's Rakim, so its all going to be good.


----------



## Dan (Jul 1, 2007)

Yeah he's good, but will people kop his album. It seems that all rappers like to have good album sales to fall back on.

More and more now I'm hearing rappers diss other rappers about there album sales. If your sales ain't up your going down.

look at Lloyd Banks, Rotten Apple sold shit. I've heard a couple of disses where people refer to Lloyd.


----------



## delirium (Jul 1, 2007)

Damn HN.. With posts like that, you make me glad you're coming back.


----------



## Crowe (Jul 1, 2007)

_"I got a list here’s the order of my list that it’s in
It goes, Reggie, Jay-Z, Tupac and Biggie, Andre from Outkast, Jada, Kurupt, Nas"_


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Jul 1, 2007)

Yeah I am trying to comeback just need my computer fixed and get all my tracks back.  Trying to get a job over the summer and maybe buy a used turntable.



Chaud said:


> Yeah he's good, but will people kop his album. It seems that all rappers like to have good album sales to fall back on.
> 
> More and more now I'm hearing rappers diss other rappers about there album sales. If your sales ain't up your going down.
> 
> look at Lloyd Banks, Rotten Apple sold shit. I've heard a couple of disses where people refer to Lloyd.



I don't think Rakim really needs to diss anyone, you can't diss the divine because the diss is going to comeback back and psyche out yourself.  Think about it...you say one word and you know Rakim will use that one word to wreck your career in rap battling. I haven't really delved into Rakim's rap battle history but I heard he just wrecks people thats were I am basing this all from.

All he needs to prove that he still has the flows pumping through his veins.


----------



## Gamabunta (Jul 1, 2007)

Chaud said:


> BIG wasn't rags to riches. He went to a private *skool*. they all make out like it was worse then it actually is.



lol a good typo.

The money is no longer in album sales, its in live performances. With this trend i hope that the daddy Rakim will be performing in london sometime soon. 

50 cent an Game opened the floodgate for disses. Its gotten to the point now where, i dont care if lil wayne dropped a line into 1 of his songs about jay-z.


----------



## Gamabunta (Jul 1, 2007)

Reginald Dwight....



.... elton john?


----------



## delirium (Jul 1, 2007)

pek the villain said:


> _"I got a list here?s the order of my list that it?s in
> It goes, *Reggie*, Jay-Z, Tupac and Biggie, Andre from Outkast, Jada, Kurupt, Nas"_



I always wondered.. Redman? 



Hokage Naruto said:


> Yeah I am trying to comeback just need my computer fixed and get all my tracks back.  Trying to get a job over the summer and maybe buy a used turntable.



Sounds good man. If you need any albums, lemme know.

And getting albums on vinyl is lovely. I have Enter the 36 Chambers. mmmmmmm.


----------



## Gamabunta (Jul 1, 2007)

my photos of glasto came back. some dope ones of k'naan. unfortunatly the camera i had at the UK hip-hop gigs lacked flash, an thus some pictures are pants.


----------



## Crowe (Jul 1, 2007)

I think so. That's the only reggie I know of.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Jul 1, 2007)

snu snu said:


> Sounds good man. If you need any albums, lemme know.
> 
> And getting albums on vinyl is lovely. I have Enter the 36 Chambers. mmmmmmm.



I gotta do more research on some good record stores in NYC, since I might as well go on a spree for other artists too.



Gamabunta said:


> my photos of glasto came back. some dope ones of k'naan. unfortunatly the camera i had at the UK hip-hop gigs lacked flash, an thus some pictures are pants.



Tbh...fuck you.  Getting to see a K'naan concert, I don't even recall him touring in the U.S.


----------



## Dan (Jul 1, 2007)

Gamabunta said:


> lol a good typo.
> 
> The money is no longer in album sales, its in live performances. With this trend i hope that the daddy Rakim will be performing in london sometime soon.
> 
> 50 cent an Game opened the floodgate for disses. Its gotten to the point now where, i dont care if lil wayne dropped a line into 1 of his songs about jay-z.


yeah i know where your coming from.

If he ever plays at Wembley, I'm sure I'll be there.


----------



## Crowe (Jul 1, 2007)

Danger DOOM is easily my favorite DOOM collabo album. Music, the story...everything goes so well together. It's also the most played album on my computer and my ipod. (Last.fm is fucked up i tell ya). Crosshair with it's lovely and breathtaking intro, the classic Old School with Talib, the hilarious Vats of Urine and Basket Case, The Mask with Ghostface..... You'll never enjoy the album to it's fullest if you don't really listen to the whole story.



> _[Myron Reducto]
> The defendant's confession!
> [Harvey Birdman]
> Uhh, nothing further
> ...



I fucking love how DOOM says "Just because...some people wear a mask"


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Jul 1, 2007)

Crosshair beats were EPIC.  I loved that sooo much.  I forgot which track but it was partly a MF Grimm diss, its been awhile since I listened to it after I lost it when my computer got wiped.


----------



## Crowe (Jul 1, 2007)

...dunno if I'm really late but fuck these Canibus freestyles are hot.
the audio/video synch is off.
[Youtube]jPDkhULtvFg[/youtube]


----------



## Perverse (Jul 2, 2007)

Hokage Naruto said:


> Crosshair beats were EPIC.  I loved that sooo much.  I forgot which track but it was partly a MF Grimm diss, its been awhile since I listened to it after I lost it when my computer got wiped.



I think it's El Chupa Nibre.


----------



## joegully (Jul 2, 2007)

If you can listen to IMMORTAL TECHNIQUE, LITTLE BROTHER then you will think Hip-Hop still has hope.


----------



## Biohazard (Jul 2, 2007)

Hip-Hop isn't near dead, just the mainstream part has no hope. Mainstream Hip-Hop doesn't include any of the 4 elements anymore. You don't see any graffiti or bboys in the videos any more, the "emcees" have weak meaningless lyrics, (well most of them) and the beats are weak and there aren't any good DJs and music producers in mainstream Hip-Hop.

One more thing. Hip-Hop isn't music, it's a culture.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 2, 2007)

pek the villain said:


> ...dunno if I'm really late but fuck these Canibus freestyles are hot.
> the audio/video synch is off.
> [Youtube]jPDkhULtvFg[/youtube]



Bis is amazing live. If you ever get the chance see him. I saw him in LA recently and it was one of the most laughable moments I've ever seen. "I got a song for the ladies, but they gotta make some noise if they want to hear it"*beat comes on* "Make some noise" *ladies scream but he can't hear* "Fuck it. Go to the next song"

Saw him kick 1/5 of poet laurete infinite too .


I finally listend to Edan - Beauty & The Beat. It's pretty nice.


----------



## furious styles (Jul 2, 2007)

shit i had the first post in this thread..i feel special...

on topic i'm all over everything i've heard from Finding Forever

common sense delivers as usual


----------



## Perverse (Jul 2, 2007)

Biohazard said:


> Hip-Hop isn't near dead, just the mainstream part has no hope. Mainstream Hip-Hop doesn't include any of the 4 elements anymore. You don't see any graffiti or bboys in the videos any more, the "emcees" have weak meaningless lyrics, (well most of them) and the beats are weak and there aren't any good DJs and music producers in mainstream Hip-Hop.
> 
> One more thing. Hip-Hop isn't music, it's a culture.



There are a few good producers. Just Blaze, Jazze Pha, etc. come to mind. But the MC's fronting their songs are wack.


----------



## Gamabunta (Jul 2, 2007)

Im 1 of the biggest Canibus fans you will ever know in existance, but his freestyles are mostly written.

He showed some of his best frees when he was with the 4 horsemen. Rass Kass, Kurupt an Killa Priest.


----------



## Perverse (Jul 2, 2007)

I don't like Kurupt all that much, and to be honest, I've never heard of Killa Priest. But Ras Kass is dope as well. I need to get _Revenge of the Spit_.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 2, 2007)

Dub Fresh said:


> I don't like Kurupt all that much, and to be honest, I've never heard of Killa Priest. But Ras Kass is dope as well. I need to get _Revenge of the Spit_.



Never heard of Killah Priest? That must be fixed. He's probably the best of the Wu-Extended fam.


----------



## Biohazard (Jul 2, 2007)

I think Kurupt sounds pretty good, but I don't know. I grew up listening to my older brother's music, which was like all Tupac and Kurupt.


----------



## Perverse (Jul 2, 2007)

I don't really like either.


----------



## Biohazard (Jul 2, 2007)

Well I found my own taste of music, I don't listen to both as much anymore. Now it's more relaxing. Really been listening to A LOT of Cyne lately. Love their "Arrow of God", "Steady", and "First Person". Also right behind them is Nujabes. I listen to certain artists at a time. Need to get more Blue Scholars though, their shit is sick.


----------



## Biohazard (Jul 2, 2007)

Check out their myspace for samples of their stuff if you don't download their music.


----------



## Perverse (Jul 2, 2007)

Nujabes is next on my list. Need to check Cyne out though. I don't know much about him/them, but I've heard good things (mostly from Del )


----------



## Biohazard (Jul 2, 2007)

Check out their myspace for sample of their work. Also check out the member's solo page, like Cise's. They got real good shit.

new_moongirl


----------



## Perverse (Jul 2, 2007)

Thanks dude. I'll check it now.

EDIT: Tis good. I shall get it.


----------



## Biohazard (Jul 2, 2007)

Yay! Glad that you enjoy their work, hope they do more colabs with Nujabes.

His beats + Their lyrics = Sick ass songs


----------



## Perverse (Jul 2, 2007)

Oh. My. God.


----------



## Cheesy Bacon (Jul 2, 2007)

So, is anybody waiting on Del Tha Funkee Homosapien's new album The 11th Hour? I can't wait for it to come out and am eagerly anticipating it. Anyway I found a picture of it on wikipedia: 

Don't know if it's legit or not though seeing "Tha" is spelled "The" and "Funkee" is spelled "Funky." But it looks like a Del cover so he might have just changed his name around abit.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 2, 2007)

EPMD making a new album?....that freestyle was dope man.


----------



## delirium (Jul 2, 2007)

Oh man.. Anything new from Del is for sure gettin bought by me. I want another Deltron though, that's for sure.


----------



## Cheesy Bacon (Jul 2, 2007)

Well according to Kid Koala's website, the turntable portions have been complete for the next album. That was from May 2006 though, which means the album could practiacally be done. Also Dan The Automator said that they finished recording around December 2006 and said it would be out sometime this year. :amazed Oh god, new Del album, new Deltron album, new Wu-Tang Album, new Raekwon album, new Ice Cube album, new Rakim album, and KRS-One's album is out. Oh gosh, too... many... godly...albums. *Salivates*


----------



## Batman (Jul 2, 2007)

Dub Fresh said:


> Oh. My. God.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 3, 2007)

Delirium said:


> Oh man.. Anything new from Del is for sure gettin bought by me. I want another Deltron though, that's for sure.



3030 2 is supposed to drop sometime this year.


ROCK THE BELLS SAN FRANCISCO. BE THERE. BE SQUARE.


----------



## Perverse (Jul 3, 2007)

Erick Sermon killed it with PMD, Redman, Keith Murray and them. His solo albums were solid, but not as good. The new album will be dope as hell, though.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jul 3, 2007)

Patiently waiting for Muddy Waters 2.


----------



## Perverse (Jul 3, 2007)

I don't like Redman's flow, to be honest. It just seems outta place to me.


----------



## Dan (Jul 3, 2007)

back in da dday, Redman and Method Man were killing it.


----------



## Cheesy Bacon (Jul 3, 2007)

I was bored today so I pulled out NBA Street V2 and this came on:

this

I completely stopped playing when that came on. Still a godly joint to this day.


----------



## Perverse (Jul 3, 2007)

Chaud said:


> back in da dday, Redman and Method Man were killing it.



Meth is good, no doubt about that. His latest joint was sub-par, though. Did you check it?


----------



## Dan (Jul 3, 2007)

nah i aint heard that one.


----------



## Perverse (Jul 3, 2007)

Nothing too great. I'm just spinning EPMD's debut album, _Back In Business_. 'Tis win.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 3, 2007)

-prays for a Nujabes drop-


----------



## Perverse (Jul 3, 2007)

He's due for another one, right?


----------



## Ippy (Jul 3, 2007)

Dub Fresh said:


> Meth is good, no doubt about that. His latest joint was sub-par, though. Did you check it?


The Day After?

Was it as shit as Tical 0?


----------



## Dan (Jul 3, 2007)

cool, what u think the best album of 07 is atm?


----------



## Perverse (Jul 3, 2007)

Haterade said:


> The Day After?
> 
> Was it as shit as Tical 0?


Haven't heard Tical 0, but from memory, it's supposed to be better than that one .


Chaud said:


> cool, what u think the best album of 07 is atm?



Hard to say... Not too many good releases yet, to be honest. My favourites of 2007:


Black Milk - Popular Demand
Brother Ali - The Undisputed Truth
Canibus - For Whom The Beat Tolls
Joell Ortiz - The Brick Bodega Chronicles
Snowgoons - German Lugers
Talib Kweli - Ear Drum

That's in alphabetical order.


----------



## Ippy (Jul 3, 2007)

Dub Fresh said:


> Haven't heard Tical 0, but from memory, it's supposed to be better than that one .


Wow.......


----------



## Perverse (Jul 3, 2007)

Haterade said:


> Wow.......



Why wow?


----------



## Ippy (Jul 3, 2007)

IMO, Tical 0 was equal to shit, so anything being worse deserves "wow"....


----------



## Perverse (Jul 3, 2007)

No, the new joint was _better_ than Tical 0


----------



## Dan (Jul 3, 2007)

cool. well i aint really got a top 5. by the one i like are:

Blue Scholars - Bayani
Brother Ali - the Undisputed Truth
Canabis - From whom The Beat Tolls
Talib Kweli - Ear Drum
T.I - T.I vs T.I.P


----------



## Ippy (Jul 3, 2007)

Dub Fresh said:


> No, the new joint was _better_ than Tical 0


Ah okay.

You worded it kinda ambiguously.


----------



## Perverse (Jul 3, 2007)

My bad, Hatey. Is Lakim Shebazz any good?


----------



## Gamabunta (Jul 3, 2007)

Canibus new album was a bit egh...


----------



## Perverse (Jul 3, 2007)

Gamabunta said:


> Canibus new album was a bit egh...



It wasn't too bad.


----------



## competitionbros (Jul 3, 2007)

Dub Fresh said:


> It wasn't too bad.





Wasn't too good either.


----------



## Perverse (Jul 3, 2007)

competitionbros said:


> Wasn't too good either.



Better than most releases this year; the new Fabolous album was absolute shite.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 3, 2007)

Is someone sleeping on Pharoahe Monch's Desire?


----------



## Perverse (Jul 3, 2007)

To be honest, I haven't heard that yet.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 3, 2007)

I've sent you a link to it. _Desire_ and _Ear Drum_ are the top 2 hip-hop albums from 2007 thus far, imo.


----------



## competitionbros (Jul 3, 2007)

Dub Fresh said:


> Better than most releases this year; the new Fabolous album was absolute shite.




That.......I dunno if I can agree with that. I mean I enjoyed Fabs album to some degree, but it was his worst to me though. Also most releases this year have been terrible or not up to scratch so saying it's better than most releases this year isn't saying much.


----------



## delirium (Jul 3, 2007)

Motha fuckin CHIBA! XDD

Dude is so bad ass in Beck.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 3, 2007)

I dig the concept behind Poet Laurette infnite. I've heard some really good mixes.


----------



## Batman (Jul 4, 2007)

Gamabunta said:


> Canibus new album was a bit egh...



I enjoyed it. Made the think that man was a bit crazy, and that he needs to learn to change up his style during "ballads".

I'd say Ear Drum over Desire, but Desire is still a distant second compared to the other albums I've listened to.


----------



## Gamabunta (Jul 4, 2007)

Im probably just comparing bis' work to Rip The Jacker, which is 1 of my top 5 albums -period-


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 4, 2007)

Hopefully Rip The Jacker 2 lives up to the original.


----------



## Gamabunta (Jul 4, 2007)

to all K'naan fans






yes. yes that is me next to K'naan having a chat about hip-hop an getting a signed live album.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 4, 2007)

Dub Fresh said:


> I don't like Redman's flow, to be honest. It just seems outta place to me.



....

But Redman > Method Man.


----------



## delirium (Jul 4, 2007)

Heeeeeeeell no. Johnny Blaze 8 days a week.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 4, 2007)

Delirium said:


> Heeeeeeeell no. Johnny Blaze 8 days a week.



lol.

Method Man is _good_, Redman is better. If you think any different, consider that you're a Wu stan (admit it) , and/or you ain't up on Redman's catalog.


----------



## delirium (Jul 4, 2007)

Okay... I'm a Wu-stan. 

No, I really am. Only OutKast trumps 'em. Then again. Method Man was never high on my list as far as Wu favorites go. I just always like Mef better outta the two.


----------



## Niabingi (Jul 4, 2007)

Muddy Waters is better than anything Method man has ever done so for me Redman > Method man.

Although I would call myself a Wu-stan maybe not to the same level as Del but yeh I love the wu. (love outkast more though)


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 4, 2007)

Is it me or is Q-Tip criminally underrated? Why do people leave him out of the great MC's lists?


----------



## delirium (Jul 4, 2007)

I'd say the same thing about Mef's Tical. That was just that album to me.

But hey, we both love OutKast so it's whatever.



Snake_108 said:


> Is it me or is Q-Tip criminally underrated? Why do people leave him out of the great MC's lists?



Oh.. ain't that the truth. Aren't his shelved albums supposed to come out?


----------



## DA Dave (Jul 4, 2007)

Snake_108 said:


> ....
> 
> But Redman > Method Man.



I strongly disagree lol.


----------



## delirium (Jul 4, 2007)

DA.. whenever I see one of your posts on the board, I always gotta stop and watch it a couple times over. Never gets old.


----------



## Niabingi (Jul 4, 2007)

Snake_108 said:


> Is it me or is Q-Tip criminally underrated? Why do people leave him out of the great MC's lists?



You know I don't think his solo material did him any favours and people still view him as part of a collective. He was at his best in a tribe and he was an element of their greatness. His solo material needed to be great for him to make it on to any best MC list as q-tip as opposed to as a part of a tribe called quest.



			
				Delirium said:
			
		

> But hey, we both love OutKast so it's whatever.


Can this be used as a get out clause in any argument?



> DA.. whenever I see one of your posts on the board, I always gotta stop and watch it a couple times over. Never gets old.


So true! That sig is one of the funniest things i seen in ages


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 4, 2007)

DA Dave said:


> I strongly disagree lol.





Have you heard Redman's catalog? There should be no reason to strongly disagree.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 4, 2007)

Niabingi said:


> You know I don't think his solo material did him any favours and people still view him as part of a collective. He was at his best in a tribe and he was an element of their greatness. His solo material needed to be great for him to make it on to any best MC list as q-tip as opposed to as a part of a tribe called quest.
> 
> 
> Can this be used as a get out clause in any argument?
> ...



I don't see how just being an MC in a collective takes anything away from being considered as a great MC..

Dre 3000's solo shit was gah-bage.

Q-Tip was consistently stellar on all the Tribe joints, and yeah his solo work was kinda meh, but it happens..doesn't take away from his legendary days imo. 



			
				Delirium said:
			
		

> Oh.. ain't that the truth. Aren't his shelved albums supposed to come out?


----------



## Niabingi (Jul 4, 2007)

Snake_108 said:


> I don't see how just being an MC in a collective takes anything away from being considered as a great MC..


I don't know why it works that way but its just the way peoples mnds work how many artists do you know of who are singled out from their group and labelled as excellent.
It occasionally happens with andre 3000 but for the most part people will just view him and his music as outkast



> Dre 3000's solo shit was gah-bage.



This I do not agree with The love below was awesome.


----------



## DA Dave (Jul 4, 2007)

Delirium said:


> DA.. whenever I see one of your posts on the board, I always gotta stop and watch it a couple times over. Never gets old.


hahaha w0rd


Snake_108 said:


> Have you heard Redman's catalog? There should be no reason to strongly disagree.



Well I guess I could be wrong lol but its all a matter of opinion lol.


----------



## Freiza (Jul 5, 2007)

What?1 Why'd Dave get banned?


----------



## delirium (Jul 7, 2007)




----------



## Hokage Naruto (Jul 7, 2007)

So its July 7th....2:47 am....has it been confirmed that Rakim/Wu's albums will be released on this lucky date of 7/7/07?


----------



## delirium (Jul 7, 2007)

Don't albums release on Tuesdays?


----------



## Perverse (Jul 7, 2007)

Well, Wu-Tang has conflicting opinions about the date, as there is no official word, but Rakim announced that his album is supposed to drop today.


----------



## Gamabunta (Jul 7, 2007)

Imm Tech - Revolutionary is a tune that is slept on big TIME.


----------



## Shadow (Jul 7, 2007)

Link removed

Hey Guys I just heard of this guy K-OS a rapper from Canada, Im pimping him on the music thread.  There are music video links and direct ddl for 12 songs on him on the first post.  Check him out and let me know what you guys think


----------



## Cax (Jul 7, 2007)

K-OS is a decent rapper. I forgot where but it said he's the best rapper the worlds seen.. didnt agree with that at all, especialy since GZA was only 4.


----------



## Naruto_Sama (Jul 7, 2007)

can anybody list rap songs that focus on the lyrics?
not about girls shaking their booty
or about being some fly, top gangster


----------



## Cax (Jul 7, 2007)

Definetly. Just check out some wu tang. Some wu tang songs have shit about girls, pimping, bling.. but they hardly have any like that. What rapper wouldnt like some ass and gold from time to time?

✖ Naruto's Paparazzi - Hinata [♥] ✖ - Wu tang clan
Triumph - Wu tang clan
Its Yours - Wu tang clan
Method man - Wu tang clan
Full Rap Metal Jacket - U-God and Inspectah Deck
Little Ghetto boys - Wu tang clan
Uncommon Valor - Jedi mind tricks
White nightmare - Jedi mind tricks

Enjoy.


----------



## delirium (Jul 7, 2007)

> [Intro - message continued from interlude]
> "I'm just gonna read you a little bit of ?:
> 'I like to start off by saying that prison is truly a living hell
> It is a place where love and compassion are looked upon as weaknesses
> ...



Black Diamonds & Pearls by Blackalicious of their album The Craft.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jul 7, 2007)

Sama if you check out what Cax recommended you'll definately enjoy it. 

Promatic - Life
The Fugees - Ready Or Not
Nas - Memory Lane
Outkast - Git Up, Git Out
Eminem - Hailie's Song
Eminem - Rock Bottom
Obie Trice - Dont Come Down
Nas - Dance
Chamillionaire - Rain
Eminem - Brain Damage
Lil' Flip - What I been Through
Lil' Flip - I Shoulda Listen
Wu-Tang Clan - Reunited
Promatic - Nowhere Fast
Proof - Kurt Kobain
Proof - Forgive Me
D12 - Good Die Young
Jay Z ft. Eminem - Renagades
Lupe Fiasco - Daydreamin, Kick Push, The Instrumental, Emperor's Soundtrack, Happy Industries, Kick Push II, & The Cool


----------



## Cax (Jul 7, 2007)

LeathaFace said:


> Sama if you check out what Cax recommended you'll definately enjoy it.
> 
> Promatic - Life
> The Fugees - Ready Or Not
> ...



Gotta be honest, i hate D12, Jay-z, eminem, chamillionaire and all that. Just my opinion.

But anyway, also check out some Boot Camp Click/Clik (BCC), some Jedi Mind Tricks, Heltah Skeltah and some of RA the rugged mans shit.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jul 8, 2007)

^^To each his own.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Jul 8, 2007)

Naruto_Sama said:


> can anybody list rap songs that focus on the lyrics?
> not about girls shaking their booty
> or about being some fly, top gangster



*points to sig, avatar and title*

There ya go.


----------



## Crowe (Jul 8, 2007)

Paid in full <3

even my can almost sing the whole song.


Totally in love with El Da Sensei, Brother Ali and Last Emperor atm.



			
				Last Emperor - Heaven said:
			
		

> In these last days of time
> As the earth spins faster
> I often fantasize about life in the here-after
> Paradise, the afterlife, land of the pleasant
> ...


----------



## Gamabunta (Jul 8, 2007)

Ive not listened to any real hip-hop for a while now. K'naan live was dappa, but since then ive only occassionally blasted out a bit of technique or nas. Most hip-hop nowadays is failing to grasp my attention.


----------



## delirium (Jul 8, 2007)

^^Sometimes I feel like that. But then I think, I listen to SOO much hip hop and the chances of all of it being dope are non existent. In fact, most of it is going to be hawt gahbage. But when you find that artist the breathes fresh air into the game for you.. it just makes it all the more sweeter. Which brings me to..

DL Incognito. I know I'm kinda late on this cat, but dude is nice. I can't stop listening to Organic Music for a Digital World.


----------



## Cax (Jul 8, 2007)

^^Yeah, Del. You got a good choice in music. Incognito is pretty good. I'm into all the oldschool and near oldschool shit mostly, or things that sound oldschool in a way, but that doesnt mean i dont like the fresh/modern sounding ones. I like D-block alot, people like Styles P, Jadakiss, 354 and more.

Btw, if you guys want to listen to some good verses from a guy that none of you will know, 

This guy is one of my friends, he can freestyle fucking awesome and he's got some really good tracks. He isnt known at all, just a small rapper in the UK.


----------



## Batman (Jul 9, 2007)

My friends and I were sittin around trying to decide what our top three songs were based solely on the tracks and not the lyrics. (hip-hop) songs of course, and when I really thought about it, It was really hard to narrow it down to three. 

Can any of you?


----------



## Crowe (Jul 9, 2007)

There is the "top 3 music that forever is/will be awesome", 
"the top 3 music that at the moment totally "blows" away what you've heard before but will go down in the list sooner" 
"top 3 music that are in your top 3 because of memories related to the tracks" etc

I think we here in this thread put too much weight on lyrics being "deep" and all, I remember when I first listened to Extended F@mm, Tonedeff, CunninLynguists - Will rap for food, and these albums made me laugh harder and more then when I watch chris rock or the likes. Elegant lyrically but fucking hilarious.

Will rap for food, especially. Fukinwitchu, Thugged out Since Cub Scout, Halfanimal - Halfman . Old School on Southernunderground is also a favorite.


----------



## Gamabunta (Jul 9, 2007)

Seasons on southernunderground is just a brilliant tune.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Jul 9, 2007)

anyone heard Kanye West's New Song?
Its called Stronger


----------



## Gamabunta (Jul 9, 2007)

OMFG! for anyone who is in london, i have just found out something vital that should captivate your interest. my dad just told me about it:

"Entering its second year, the Ealing Global Festival is a vibrant celebration of music and dance from around the world. Following rave reviews for its debut, the festival returns bigger and better with mutliple award winning hip hop sensation K’Naan headlining the bill.

Fresh from touring and releasing his first album, K’Naan will bring his unique blend of ‘music with a message’ rap to Ealing."

*Other Information:*
Ealing Global Festival
22 July
Walpole Park, Ealing
£1 for adults, children free

This is most awesome, as walpole park is about 20 minutes walk away from me, and my local park! so im off to see K'naan again!!!!!


----------



## Niabingi (Jul 9, 2007)

Ealing... ugh!

Although K'naan will make the journey worthwhile I may just go. Depends what else i'm gonna get for my £1 that could buy me two cans of drink you know.


----------



## Gamabunta (Jul 9, 2007)

fuck you, i live in ealing.


----------



## Dan (Jul 9, 2007)

nothing wrong with Ealing, ive been up there a few times.


----------



## delirium (Jul 9, 2007)

haha.. I thought she meant that Ealing is far from where she's at. Unless there's something I don't know about the place. xD

And damn Gama you lucky bastard. K'naan twice in just a few months? Going to RTB should make up for it though.


----------



## Niabingi (Jul 9, 2007)

Not trying to boi your ends or anything its just that Ealing is one of those places thats far away and I cant get there easily by bus! It usually doesnt affect my life because most places that are far from where I live I have no reason to go to. I get a nose bleed when I get to the edge of zone 2 anything in zone 3 and out is what I class as bush or bundoo! Ealing is one of those places that if you dont live there or have friends who live there chances are you wont ever have reason to go there.
I know it will be worth the journey for K'naan though!


----------



## Dan (Jul 9, 2007)

My Gran lives in Ealing so i go there often.

What your saying is totally true. There aren't really tourist attractions there or things of that kind.


----------



## Gamabunta (Jul 9, 2007)

Niabingi said:


> Not trying to boi your ends or anything its just that Ealing is one of those places thats far away and I cant get there easily by bus! It usually doesnt affect my life because most places that are far from where I live I have no reason to go to. I get a nose bleed when I get to the edge of zone 2 anything in zone 3 and out is what I class as bush or bundoo! Ealing is one of those places that if you dont live there or have friends who live there chances are you wont ever have reason to go there.
> I know it will be worth the journey for K'naan though!



Yea i see what you mean. To be honest, ?1 to see K'naan is good enough for me. I travelled to elephant an castle to see klashy an terra firma perform bout a year ago. Yea london transport aint exactly cheap either... i forgot my fuckin oyster card once, went on the bus an driver was like "?2". I actually said "your shitting me? do i get a drink or something with this ticket?".


----------



## Freiza (Jul 9, 2007)

yondaime_sharingan said:


> anyone heard Kanye West's New Song?
> Its called Stronger



Yeah, it's very good, and ima pirating buying it right now.


----------



## Dan (Jul 10, 2007)

I was watching MTV Base, apparently its a sample from some French song.

That guy can't get enough of sampling other peoples songs.


----------



## Perverse (Jul 10, 2007)

I don't particularly like it.


----------



## Crowe (Jul 10, 2007)

Stronger was nah imo, i like the rappign but the shout outs and shit were horrible...


----------



## Dan (Jul 10, 2007)

Can't Tell Me Nothing was better, i think.


----------



## Freiza (Jul 10, 2007)

pek the villain said:


> Stronger was nah imo, i like the rappign but the shout outs and shit were horrible...


yeah, the shout outs did throw it off a bit, but the music video was killer >_< IMO


Chaud said:


> Can't Tell Me Nothing was better, i think.


I've never heard it...is that Kanye?


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Jul 10, 2007)

Can anyone upload for me....?

- Monster Island Czars - Escape from Monster Island
- Fat Jon - Afterthought
- Fat Jon - Lightweight Heavy

Thaaanks


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 10, 2007)

Hokage Naruto said:


> *Fat Jon*
> Afterthought
> Lightweight Heavy


S  e  n  t  .


----------



## Dan (Jul 10, 2007)

Cryogenic Blaze said:


> I've never heard it...is that Kanye?


Yeah thats Kayne too.


----------



## The Sentry (Jul 10, 2007)

I love hip hop n all but the UK should stop making thier shitty U.K hip hop n stick to grime music.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 10, 2007)

The UK doesn't make rubbish hip-hop, it's that _certain_ UK hip-hop artists are rubbish. There are several good UK hip-hop artists, making your comment an invalid generalisation. Bad hip-hop, like bad music of any genre, is universal and not solo to the UK, you just have to find the good hip-hop. I recommend _Klashnekoff_ and _Sway_ amongst others.


----------



## The Sentry (Jul 10, 2007)

Yeh Klashnekoff represents, Sway is alright, but i really hate SAS and how they have the fake american accents. But im luvin grime, its got along way to go but people like Kano, JME, Skepta are really doin big


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 10, 2007)

I use to like grime back in the days of _So Solid Crew_ and the _Roll Deep Entourage_ when Dizzee Rascal was a member. I'm long past that now and I dislike most grime. Kano is talented, and his style does often switch to that of UK hip-hop. JME is a bit a of a gimmick, but his songs are quite funny. From what I've heard, Skepta is nothing special and his lyrics are below-par; 
"Yo, my name is Skepta, I'm in Roll Deep but I live in North London so sometimes I don't see them.
More time I see Wiley and Matt Scratchy and Danny and Scratch, Flow Dan and Karnage on the weekend." . 

Hip-hop, regardless of the country, will always be better than grime in my opinion. This is because grime focuses on "hype" rather than lyrical quality, similar to mainstream club garnered hip-hop.


----------



## Gamabunta (Jul 10, 2007)

Sarutobi700 said:


> I love hip hop n all but the UK should stop making thier shitty U.K hip hop n stick to grime music.



i will pretend you didnt say that.


----------



## Freiza (Jul 11, 2007)

Chaud said:


> Yeah thats Kayne too.



cool thanks i'll look it up


----------



## Slug (Jul 11, 2007)

whats up boys? has finding forever been leaked yet? anyone miss me?

i brought pie!

"'Gay'-rights leader quits homosexuality."


----------



## Perverse (Jul 11, 2007)

Nice Slug, Beardyman has skills.


----------



## Gamabunta (Jul 11, 2007)

wb slug. long time no see.

pie? i prefer caek


----------



## Dan (Jul 11, 2007)

Sarutobi700 said:


> Yeh Klashnekoff represents, Sway is alright, but i really hate SAS and how they have the fake american accents. But im luvin grime, its got along way to go but people like Kano, JME, Skepta are really doin big


Yeah i agree with you. Klashy is doing it big. SAS think coz they're with Dipset there good. lol i find them annoying. Wiley and Dizzie dropped there albums like last month. Wiley's album is good i recommend it to people who like Grime music.


----------



## Crowe (Jul 11, 2007)

I'm totally in love in Apathy & Emilio Lopez - It takes a seven nation army to hold us back, especially Apathy's way of joining the really hot sample of White Stripes - Seven nation army.

Klashnekoff is hoooot. S.A.S got some good tracks and I do enjoy their music but I despise dipppy 

I'd personally would want to see more french rappers make it as french is basically made for rap. Solaar and Monsieur R are the ones I've heard much from but the few underground tracks I find on various sites/forums have beeen really hot.


----------



## Gamabunta (Jul 11, 2007)

UK hip-hop shits on grime.



foreign beggars > grime.


----------



## jdama (Jul 11, 2007)

> I'd personally would want to see more french rappers make it as french is basically made for rap. Solaar and Monsieur R are the ones I've heard much from but the few underground tracks I find on various sites/forums have beeen really hot



Dude, two words: I AM.

Jehst is ill. I think a lot of people bite his style tho.... he needs to do something about that methinks.


----------



## Freiza (Jul 12, 2007)

Anybody heard Flipsyde?


----------



## Dan (Jul 12, 2007)

I've heard his song "Happy birthday" its ok.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jul 12, 2007)

yondaime_sharingan said:


> anyone heard Kanye West's New Song?
> Its called Stronger



I heard a snip of it from his mixtape " Can't Tell Me Nothing ". I'll have to check out the video. When is the "Graduation Day" album droppin' anyway?


----------



## ParkingLot_PIMP (Jul 12, 2007)

Cryogenic Blaze said:


> Anybody heard Flipsyde?



their song "trumpet" kicks major ass.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 12, 2007)

JB008 said:


> I heard a snip of it from his mixtape " Can't Tell Me Nothing ". I'll have to check out the video. When is the "Gradueation Day" album droppin' anyway?


Due August 21st.


----------



## cbent22 (Jul 12, 2007)

Yo i dont know if this is old news or not because i havent been online in a while. But AOTP is droppin another cdit supposed to release 9/11. O yeah Jus Allha will be featured on a couple tracks. Its gonna be fire.


----------



## DA Dave (Jul 13, 2007)

True story & yessir, gave'em 7 days of my life.


----------



## Freiza (Jul 13, 2007)

lol, for what reason did you do the time?


----------



## Crowe (Jul 13, 2007)

Soul Position - one of the most underrated duo imo...8 Million Stories's is just pure fire.


----------



## Gamabunta (Jul 13, 2007)

Soul Position? i will have 2 check em out. ive not listened to any worthwhile hip-hop in a whle


----------



## Freiza (Jul 13, 2007)

i've never heard of them Pek


----------



## DA Dave (Jul 13, 2007)

Cryogenic Blaze said:


> lol, for what reason did you do the time?



2 accounts lol, long story behind it.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 13, 2007)

cbent22 said:


> Yo i dont know if this is old news or not because i havent been online in a while. But AOTP is droppin another cdit supposed to release 9/11. O yeah Jus Allha will be featured on a couple tracks. Its gonna be fire.



I can't waqit til the 8th JMT CD. Jus + Vinnie P again, pure fire. A Hostory of Violence


----------



## Crowe (Jul 13, 2007)

Vinnie sucks donkey... the reason I even bother listening to JMT's new albums is because of Stoupe's beats and the guest artists.

He calls himself a "Lyrical beast" but ain't no lyrical with his shit.


----------



## cbent22 (Jul 13, 2007)

pek the villain said:


> Vinnie sucks donkey... the reason I even bother listening to JMT's new albums is because of Stoupe's beats and the guest artists.
> 
> He calls himself a "Lyrical beast" but ain't no lyrical with his shit.



Damn your the first person ive talked to that doesnt feel Vinnie P. He might not be the nastiest on the track but you gotta love the energy and shit he brings to a track.


----------



## Crowe (Jul 13, 2007)

Vision of ghandi / Violet by Design was quality stuff from Vinnie, but the latest tracks have all been about how he'd murder you and how he'd kill for islam etc. I don't mind that really as long as he brings good / witty / lyrics which he haven't. The highlight of the latest album was R.A The Rugged Man's verse. Legacy Of Blood : GZA / Killah Priest.


----------



## cbent22 (Jul 13, 2007)

pek the villain said:


> Vision of ghandi / Violet by Design was quality stuff from Vinnie, but the latest tracks have all been about how he'd murder you and how he'd kill for islam etc. I don't mind that really as long as he brings good / witty / lyrics which he haven't. The highlight of the latest album was R.A The Rugged Man's verse. Legacy Of Blood : GZA / Killah Priest.



Yeah i feel ya. With me i have to have JMT in portions or else i will get tired of them.  BUt i still love them but yeah Stoupe is fire he makes some sick beats.


----------



## Slug (Jul 13, 2007)

soul position being underrated? yeah i'll agree with you there, but not alot of people really feel 2for5 or asheru and blue black either, and those guys are pure fiyah


----------



## Crowe (Jul 13, 2007)

True... Twelve Hundred Ways on Broke Minds Think Alike by 2 for 5 is hoooooot...got such a beautiful old school feeling to it. Have they other albums released? Cause I've had Broke Minds Think Alike for soon a year and it feels like there should be other albums out there but only found few singles on internet.

Oh, btw...where you the one who pimped Glue - Six Shades of the Same Color? If you were, can I request moar?!


----------



## DA Dave (Jul 13, 2007)

Man I'm looking forward to Commons and Kanyes new albums a lot, T.I. and Fab had hot ones so I'm looking forward to the trend to keep going.

& Carter 3 coming out in '08 FTL =/


----------



## cbent22 (Jul 13, 2007)

DA Dave said:


> Man I'm looking forward to Commons and Kanyes new albums a lot, T.I. and Fab had hot ones so I'm looking forward to the trend to keep going.
> 
> & Carter 3 coming out in '08 FTL =/



Yeah i cant wait for the common album.


----------



## Dan (Jul 13, 2007)

why they push it back?

these albums are gonna be hot.


----------



## Gamabunta (Jul 13, 2007)

im totally with pek on the vinnie shit. i love JMT, mainly cos their producing is fucking "A". but vinnie keeps sayin the same shit in tracks. lyrically he has some good lines. but otherwise its same shit, different beat. an i have all the shit JMT have done. i even got some funky ass mixtape that they did. 

i will probably buy the new album. but i wonder if anyone has the same system as me. an let be break it down for you.

to check out an artist, you download the album. after that, if they are good, you will buy their next release. cos as much as i appreciate the "pimping" that goes on around here. as an emcee, who needs to make some sort of money back for cost of production/mastering/studio time. we are killing it for small time hip-hop that is starting up. dont get me wrong, i will dl an album ONLY if ive not heard of the artist. after that i might cop the next drop if i got the money. otherwise i will wait.

anyone follow me? i hope you do, cos as good as dl'ing music is. your fucking up the game lol.


----------



## delirium (Jul 14, 2007)

cbent22 said:


> Damn your the first person ive talked to that doesnt feel Vinnie P. He might not be the nastiest on the track but you gotta love the energy and shit he brings to a track.



Actally, i agree too. He's not all that great. I wlil say though, they put on a dope show. So go check 'em out if they're in your town.

As fire Soul Position, of course I gotta agree on that front as well since blueprint is just killin mics left and right these days. I was just listening to All Things Go Well earlier today. BP just got the whole package when it comes to emceeing.


----------



## cbent22 (Jul 14, 2007)

This is the album art for Necro's new album



and this is all the guest spots that are gonna be on it:
FEAT. SCOTT IAN OF ANTHRAX, MARK MORTON OF LAMB OF GOD, DAVE ELLEFSON OF MEGADETH, BRIAN FAIR OF SHADOWS FALL, HARLEY FLANAGAN OF THE CRO-MAGS,
MIKE SMITH OF SUFFOCATION, STEVE DIGIORGIO OF DEATH/SADUS, ADAM JACKSON OF TWELVE TRIBES, RAY ALDER OF FATES WARNING + ILL BILL & MR. HYDE

its gonna be a dope album


----------



## Tousen (Jul 14, 2007)

DA Dave said:


> & Carter 3 coming out in '08 FTL =/



why 08 i thought it was coming out sooner


----------



## jdama (Jul 14, 2007)

Looks like Necro is still trying to shake that "horrorcore" label off.... Vinnie says some dumb shit sometimes, but he has some great lines now and then, and he brings the rage. The last album had that one good concept track on it with him going solo too, about sweatshops and globalization issues etc. pretty good stuff. Uncommon valor was ill too (RA!!!).....

I really want to get into "The Chapter".... but haven't been able to find their records anywhere. Any help O almighty pimps? Is their ish good? I'm a sucker for "organic" hip hop....


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jul 14, 2007)

When is the Cassidy album due?


----------



## The Sentry (Jul 14, 2007)

The Carter 3 the new testament n im the god and this is what i bless em with


----------



## Tousen (Jul 14, 2007)

JB008 said:


> When is the Cassidy album due?



i didnt even know he was out of jail already


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jul 14, 2007)

Eleven said:


> i didnt even know he was out of jail already



Yea, he's been out of jail and the hospital, he's suppose to be droppin' an album this summer. At least thats what I hear.


----------



## Tousen (Jul 15, 2007)

JB008 said:


> Yea, he's been out of jail and the hospital, he's suppose to be droppin' an album this summer. At least thats what I hear.



wow wow really...thats good news to hear

i still listen to his last album sometimes...his intro the problem vs the hustler best intro ive heard ever


----------



## Gamabunta (Jul 15, 2007)

cassidy is 1 of the few commercial artists that i really like.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jul 15, 2007)

Well to me what makes him real good good is his mixtapes, he has some of the best hardcore freestyles out there.


----------



## Tousen (Jul 15, 2007)

well when it comes to freestyle battles you really cant say anything bad about cassidy its just not possible..i remember like 5 months ago i saw the battle between freeway and cassidy...i felt so sorry for freeway because no one would get him a beat


----------



## Dan (Jul 15, 2007)

Anyone know what the best program is to make beats?


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 16, 2007)

Chaud said:


> Anyone know what the best program is to make beats?



CakeWalk is great for creating drum loops
Sony Acid is nice for sampling and mixing
Fruity Loops is also pretty nice and simple to use as well.

There's also a bunch of programs for specific intstruments but one of those 3 is probably all you'll need.


----------



## izzy (Jul 16, 2007)

Chaud said:


> Anyone know what the best program is to make beats?





or



or


----------



## Gamabunta (Jul 16, 2007)

fruity loops is best to start out with. cubase is the daddy of beat makers, but unless you know what your doing your better off banging 2 twigs together.


----------



## Dan (Jul 16, 2007)

Gamabunta said:


> fruity loops is best to start out with. cubase is the daddy of beat makers, but unless you know what your doing your better off banging 2 twigs together.



LOL, everyone starts out not knowing. Everyone has to learn.


----------



## Gamabunta (Jul 16, 2007)

i swear watching puyol get slapped by jose never gets old.


----------



## delirium (Jul 16, 2007)

Here's a little something I read about ghostwriting. I found a better blog about it but the blog is down right now. I'll post it when the place comes back up. The point of this is to get your thoughts on ghostwriting anyway.



> Yesterday I was having a discussion about whether or not Dr. Dre can be considered a rapper. The discussion quickly digressed into the topic of ghostwriting. For those that don't know, here's a definition of a ghostwriter — 'One who writes for and gives credit of authorship to another'. The practice of ghostwriting in hip-hop has always carried a certain stigma. That is to say that no self-respecting MC would be caught dead reciting rhymes written by someone else. Yet we know the practice takes place. Jay-Z once told Vibe magazine that "I get paid a lot of money to not tell you who I write for." It's widely known that Dr. Dre's lyrics have been written by The D.O.C., Ice Cube, Snoop, Jay-Z, Eminem, etc. I'm pretty sure Puffy doesn't write all (any?) of his own lyrics. Da Brat has written for Jermaine Dupri. (no comment!) And didn't Nas write some stuff for Will Smith one of Will's latest albums? Who knows how many other examples are out there. This raises several questions for me.
> 
> 
> * Why aren't singers and musicians held to the same standard as rappers? Musicians aren't chastised if they play music that they didn't compose. Great singers aren't ridiculed for singing the words of someone else.
> ...




So what ya'll think. Yay? Nay? To any of the emcees here, would you spit another's lyric?


----------



## Tousen (Jul 16, 2007)

ive heard of ghost writing..i actually heard that styles P actually Ghost Writes for Jada for some of his lyrics. It was even in one of 50 cents corny disses towards D-Block that if Jada sez one more thing 50 is going to put Styles wig back.


I myself dont write rhmyes or anything..but i honestly see nothing wrong with ghost writing..to me ghostwriting is like remaking something but adding your own flavor to it.but then again im not a MC

Did Nas really write for Will Smith


----------



## x_Zen_x (Jul 16, 2007)

Fruity Loops is awesome. 
I don't know why people say it's for beginners, because you can do everything you can do on most programs.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 16, 2007)

> Is writing your own lyrics an essential part of being a *true* MC?


Yes.

If your lyrics are ghost written I can't personally consider you a good artist.


----------



## delirium (Jul 16, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> Yes.
> 
> If your lyrics are ghost written I can't personally consider you a good artist.



Why does that stigma exist in Hip Hop though while no one in other genres are getting called on it?


----------



## Tousen (Jul 16, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> Yes.
> 
> If your lyrics are ghost written I can't personally consider you a good artist.



but the whole part about being a ghost writer is that nobody knows its you writing for someone..so how can you really judge someone on being a good artist if you dont know if its really them who wrote what they are saying


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 16, 2007)

Delirium said:


> Why does that stigma exist in Hip Hop though while no one in other genres are getting called on it?


I posted my opinion because hip-hop is my favourite music genre and that's how I feel about it. So I couldn't care less about pop ghost-writers. As for why the stigma exists in hip-hop, I guess it's held by the people that want an artist to be as real as their music. A rapper with a good flow and delivery can perform ghost-written lyrics and make it a dope track, but I can't call _you_ a great lyricist if those are not your lyrics.



Eleven said:


> but the whole part about being a ghost writer is that nobody knows its you writing for someone..so how can you really judge someone on being a good artist if you dont know if its really them who wrote what they are saying


I judge the one's I do know. For example; P. Diddy and Bow Wow to name a few. While they're poor artists anyway, if I hear that an artist doesn't write their own lyrics, I lose respect for them as an MC. Largely because I think good lyricism is an essential aspect of a good hip-hop artist, so I'd prefer the lyrics to be the artists own.


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 16, 2007)

I think Del, it is because while in most music lyrics are not the focus, while in hip-hop, they ARE the music.

I would feel the same way about an emcee using others rhymes as I would about a guitarist using others riffs...


----------



## cbent22 (Jul 17, 2007)

Delirium said:


> Here's a little something I read about ghostwriting. I found a better blog about it but the blog is down right now. I'll post it when the place comes back up. The point of this is to get your thoughts on ghostwriting anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



im not an emcee but if i was i would never spit anyone elses shit. One of my favorite thing is how emcess come up with there own original ass lyrics. So to me if your not spittin your own shyt ur not a real emcee


----------



## Green Lantern (Jul 17, 2007)

What about doing covers of other artists songs?

ie- Same beat, same rhyme structure, same hook, but a few words changed here or there- Still bad? Or is it something different altogether?


----------



## Gamabunta (Jul 17, 2007)

since we are talking about ghostwriting and beaing a true mc if someone does it for you. well id like to bring up the question of freestyling. are you a true freestyler if your spitting verses youve memorised that people aint heard before?

cos not to shit on your parade's but 95% of artists that said they freestyled just spat freeverses.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 17, 2007)

> are you a true freestyler if your spitting verses youve memorised that people aint heard before?


Not imo.



> cos not to shit on your parade's but 95% of artists that said they freestyled just spat freeverses.


This is true, but not as bad as having your lyrics ghost-written. When I hear a freestyle these days, I'm not rating the artist for thinking of those lyrics on the spot because chances are, they didn't. Instead, I'm just rating the lyrics.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 17, 2007)

Thinking things up in an instant often leads to shallow rhymes, IMO. Or at least, so I've found it quite often in battles that it'll just be about the obvious, clothes, appearance, sexuality, etc. At least thinking things in advance will offer some more complex forms in things, and writing shit yourself is still writing it.


----------



## delirium (Jul 17, 2007)

Here's the blog about Ghostwriting I was talking about:



> If you made the claim that Diddy has enlisted a gaggle of ghostwriters to pen his catalog, you wouldn?t have to do much convincing of the average fan. Sean Combs has never claimed to be a rapper but has released rap albums under his name to some appreciation. It?s also been presumed that kid rappers like Bow Wow and femcees like Lil Kim have used writers to create records while they offered a public image to support those words.
> 
> But after a Smoking Session with Pharoahe Monch, it becomes ever clearer that collaborative writing is as commonplace in hip hop music as it is in other forms. Then again, one of the cornerstones of the genre is the individual voice. The emcee has long been part of hip hop?s complex, feeding off the DJ?s breaks or the producer?s instrumental but in terms of perception, emcees have gained recognition for reinventing standards and shifting the focus to a single powerful voice. Whether it?s their use of metaphor, their conjunctive ad-libs, or their tonality, emcees bring the listener into the layers of a song and drive much of its mood consequently.
> 
> ...



Here's also some new some people might like. New Goodie Mob & Gnarls Barkley coming ya'll. You know what it is:



			
				Cee-Lo Promises New Gnarls Barkley CD By Xmas said:
			
		

> Cee-Lo Green recently spoke about his upcoming projects including a new Gnarls Barkley record and a comeback album with former group Goodie Mob.
> 
> In a recent interview with Billboard, the Atlanta bred artist confirmed that he has re-united with Goodie Mob for a new CD, set for release via his own Radiculture imprint. Cee-Lo parted ways with the group after 1999's World Party. Years later, in 2004, the Mob released One Monkey Don't Stop No Show without him.
> 
> ...





Lucifer the Light-bearer said:


> Thinking things up in an instant often leads to shallow rhymes, IMO. Or at least, so I've found it quite often in battles that it'll just be about the obvious, clothes, appearance, sexuality, etc. At least thinking things in advance will offer some more complex forms in things, and writing shit yourself is still writing it.



That should give more appreciation to those who freestyle at a certain level though. People like Supernatural? Juice? Those who can make their freestyles sound like a written. Incredible.


----------



## Tousen (Jul 17, 2007)

now that we are on the topic of freestlyes and ghostwriting...i wonder if cassidy has a ghostwriter 

i would be pretty pissed off if he did


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 17, 2007)

I doubt Cassidy has a ghost-writer, since he ghost-writes for other artists.

EDIT: Eleven, how did you get an avatar with 150 px when you joined the forums after me? Mod favouritism?


----------



## Batman (Jul 18, 2007)

Good news. Was just talking about a new gnarls barkley album with my girl. Can't wait for this holiday season.


----------



## Slug (Jul 18, 2007)

Link removed


----------



## cbent22 (Jul 18, 2007)

radishbak said:


> What about doing covers of other artists songs?
> 
> ie- Same beat, same rhyme structure, same hook, but a few words changed here or there- Still bad? Or is it something different altogether?



I mean thats different thats taking someone elses shit and adding your own spin to. At least you are trying  to be creative. But if you just read off verses that  someone else gives is really just wack.


----------



## shino52 (Jul 19, 2007)

Ay Bay Bay! lol


----------



## jdama (Jul 19, 2007)

"If you ain't speaking your life, your rhyme's adopted" -Black Thought

'Nuff said.

There's this documentary called FREESTYLE that has some awesome footage of people freestyling truly amazing lyrical content (like 2MEX, Freestyle Fellowship, etc.). But as Outkast once pointed out so damn well "stumbling over cliches, so-called freestyling" is usually the case. Just talkin' loud, and saying nuthin. Look up some Murda Mook videos on youtube if you want some insane battle stuff.


----------



## Perverse (Jul 19, 2007)

Who checked my Classified pimp?


----------



## RugaRell (Jul 19, 2007)

anyone heard Big Shugs new album?


----------



## Freiza (Jul 20, 2007)

^ naw when did it come out? i have not been keeping up with shit..way to busy getting ready for college.


----------



## Perverse (Jul 20, 2007)

A week or two ago. Street Champion, or something along those lines.


----------



## Gamabunta (Jul 20, 2007)

jdama said:


> Look up some Murda Mook videos on youtube if you want some insane battle stuff.



Mooky doesnt free which annoys me a bit.


----------



## Tousen (Jul 20, 2007)

who was that guy that beat Jin in freestlye battles



i used to watch fightklub on like mtv at like 3 in the morning..its a show that host freestyle battles between artist..its pretty good


----------



## cbent22 (Jul 20, 2007)

Eleven said:


> who was that guy that beat Jin in freestlye battles
> 
> 
> 
> i used to watch fightklub on like mtv at like 3 in the morning..its a show that host freestyle battles between artist..its pretty good



Im pretty sure its Iron Solomon. He wooped Jin in that battle and Sean Price was judge


----------



## Tousen (Jul 20, 2007)

cbent22 said:


> Im pretty sure its Iron Solomon. He wooped Jin in that battle and Sean Price was judge



no thats not the name.damn ill go find it..ill brb


----------



## cbent22 (Jul 20, 2007)

Eleven said:


> no thats not the name.damn ill go find it..ill brb



If you are talking about the one that just happened like a month ago then im almost sure its Iron Solomon


----------



## Tousen (Jul 20, 2007)

cbent22 said:


> If you are talking about the one that just happened like a month ago then im almost sure its Iron Solomon


Found It

nah this was at least a year or go or something..he name is Serious Jones


I think he signed with somebody but i honestly forgot who he signed with

Serious Jones vs Murda Mook

*Spoiler*: _Part 1_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=V5rYozdImqE[/YOUTUBE]




*Spoiler*: _Part 2_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=FBNsmhynapw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dre (Jul 20, 2007)

That serius jones mook battle was one of the great battles on smack. I thought mook got it over serius tho.


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 20, 2007)

Murder mook got his ass picked up, ground up, spit back and he seemed oblivious to how bad he looked in comparison.

Hahahah

*ED!*t: That little overflow bit was pretty cool though, with all the f sounds.


----------



## Tousen (Jul 20, 2007)

i dont know i think serious kinda gave it to him..i think it ended after serious said.."you are a homo rapper, you probably suck dick for studio time"

and then that whole 8 mile thing with shouting out his government name and shit..idk


----------



## Gamabunta (Jul 20, 2007)

mook is fucking ridden as fuck. the end of that video has mooks boys licked his balls good.


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 20, 2007)

Yeah Mook got murdered. Hard.

But that little bit when he went off on the f sounds, probably took him ages to write and rehearse, still sounded pretty cool. That said, he got pwned.


----------



## Tousen (Jul 20, 2007)

well sorry about that there is actually a part 3

edit:sorry i was in the middle of part 2 its fixed now


*Spoiler*: _Part 3_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g5oD9GhHg1s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dan (Jul 20, 2007)

i think mook took that one.

But the fact that his crew was repeating some of his lines shows that he wasn't freestyling.


----------



## Tousen (Jul 20, 2007)

i dont know i would give it to jones just because it seemed like he was really freestyling compared to mook


----------



## Dre (Jul 20, 2007)

no one freestyles in those battles no one, its all pre-written- no one is leaving it up to chance when its for money.


----------



## Dan (Jul 20, 2007)

yeah. All you need to do is have bars that no-ones heard. And make it sound like your freestyling. but you never know. but judging on the battle itself regardless of freestyle or not. Mook took it.


----------



## Tousen (Jul 20, 2007)

i wonder what other battles out there are worth watching


well im from the east coast so we find shit like this sick around my way


*Spoiler*: _Papoose_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CLklnMWl63k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dan (Jul 20, 2007)

lol, when you get more post link.

I'm from UK, but you guys will probably hate the Grime rap battles.


----------



## delirium (Jul 20, 2007)

I've seen some UK Battles. There was one cat that I thought was pretty good, but then he came to the US and got ate up. xD

I forgot his name though. =/

*ED!*t:

Oh yeha, Cata. I read an interview today with Del the Funkee and it's official. He's writing Deltron 3030 2. Says the music's all done and just has to get the lyrics right.


----------



## Tousen (Jul 20, 2007)

yea ive heard some uk battles as well..its kinda hard to understand with the accent tho but they arent bad


there was this one african dude that had a african name and a bizzare way of freestyle..i just cant get this name to ring a bell i know it starts with a O and its african sounding


----------



## Dan (Jul 20, 2007)

I was on jumpoff.tv They have a couple of UK vs Us battles.

some of them are good, but not great.


----------



## Tousen (Jul 20, 2007)

found him..but i couldnt find any vids to show of him really..he name is O-solo...not that much of a African name huh...lol

has anyone heard of him and know what im talking about when i say he has a bizzare way of freestyling?????


----------



## Dan (Jul 20, 2007)

Nah, I ain't heard of him. But I'll try find some stuff on him. Try check him out.


----------



## Crowe (Jul 20, 2007)

Lost Children of the Babylon >>> Army of The Pharaohs imo. Been spinning a lot of LCotB lately and while I don't agree with everything said, the lyrics and the beats are superior then army of the pharoahs imo.


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 20, 2007)

Then hook a brother up Pek.

With both if you got them


----------



## Gamabunta (Jul 20, 2007)

the uk battle scene is quite big. there arent many standout names. i know arkaic as i used 2 b on a rap board with him. i was at MOS an was trying to get a chance to battle Mic Assassin who was the dude who got sent to the US. That guy got fucking eaten by most US artists... main reason being was cos Mic Assassin actually tried to freestyle.

Respek BA is from scotland an he reps. Prof Green is dope as well. If youve not heard of these people, fuckin look em up.


----------



## Tousen (Jul 20, 2007)

this was a nasty and personal battle


*Spoiler*: _Remmy vs Lady Luck_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=OI3dFY3w1Y8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 20, 2007)

Common's _Finding Forever_ has leaked, check my pimp thread.


----------



## Dan (Jul 20, 2007)

Downloaded. Listening to it now.


----------



## cbent22 (Jul 21, 2007)

Chaud said:


> Downloaded. Listening to it now.



How is it im waiting til i buy it to hear it.


----------



## Dan (Jul 21, 2007)

Hey, say you don't like it. you'd have wasted your money. 

The album is a good one. but not the best out this year. But everyone has there own opinion.


----------



## Tristis (Jul 21, 2007)

I've got a small collection of tracks from it that I managed to snag off of Limewire, and that's about it.

Sadly, I can't seem to find any sources for Adeem/ Glue's work.

On top of that, I've been looking for solillaquists of sound - as if we existed.


----------



## delirium (Jul 21, 2007)

You're severely missing out. That Sol.Illa is that album. I don't have it on this comp though. xD

I'll try and fish out a link though unless someone gets to it before me.


----------



## Tristis (Jul 22, 2007)

I'd be hella grateful if you could fish out a link and pimp me with that solilla album.

In other news, seems like a seed has finally popped up, so if I'm lucky I'll have Catch As Catch Can soon enough, and then I shall pimp people up with a copy of it.


----------



## cbent22 (Jul 22, 2007)

Delirium said:


> You're severely missing out. That Sol.Illa is that album. I don't have it on this comp though. xD
> 
> I'll try and fish out a link though unless someone gets to it before me.



I went to see SOS last nite Icon the Mic King was with them. It was such a sick concert.


----------



## Tousen (Jul 23, 2007)

i know this might seem off topic a little but i only been to one concert my whole life and it was at my college..it was the return of the clipse.



it was a really goooooood concert


----------



## Perverse (Jul 23, 2007)

cbent22 said:


> I went to see SOS last nite Icon the Mic King was with them. It was such a sick concert.



I envy you!


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 23, 2007)

I recently heard the "The Wai I are" from Timbaland and his Salt N Pepa beat rip off pissed me off badly.. 
Danm.... some artists are loosing it


----------



## Tousen (Jul 23, 2007)

well i heard something on the radio that timbaland was planning on retiring because he feels that nobody is on his level when it comes to making beats and he feels unchallenged or something like that


----------



## delirium (Jul 23, 2007)

Eleven said:


> well i heard something on the radio that timbaland was planning on retiring because he feels that nobody is on his level when it comes to making beats and he feels unchallenged or something like that



Woooooooooooooooooow.

He's never heard of Black Milk? Doesn't Dre and RZA still produce? Even if I don't like Ye emcee wise, dude has some tracks under his belt. Madlib anyone? There's a lot of dudes doin it nice right now. Even from beyond the grave with the unreleased material that's coming out from Dilla.

..wow.

Though, a link would be nice.


----------



## Dan (Jul 23, 2007)

Eleven said:


> well i heard something on the radio that timbaland was planning on retiring because *he feels that nobody is on his level when it comes to making beats* and he feels unchallenged or something like that



I feel that Swiss Beats makes good beats. To me i prefer Swizzy to Timbo. But thats my opinion


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 23, 2007)

Timbo is being arrogant. A lot of producers can make better "hip-hop" beats than him. He makes club (pop) beats.. i.e Justin Timberlake and Nelly Furtado.


----------



## Perverse (Jul 23, 2007)

Chaud said:


> I feel that Swiss Beats makes good beats. To me i prefer Swizzy to Timbo. But thats my opinion



His song "It's Me Bitches" is top 10 worst hip-hop songs ever.


----------



## Dan (Jul 23, 2007)

lol, i don't rate him as a rapper. I rate him for his beats.


----------



## Tousen (Jul 23, 2007)

well like i said i heard it over the radio..it was one of those gossip talk type of things..so i dont know if it is true or not...i also heard that both 50 and kanye are dropping albums on 9/11...and something that lil wayne might be engaged to trina(which i highly doubt)..i will try to find a link and find more of a story on it




idk i like sweats beats better them timbo but its me snitches was a horrible song


i think swiss did the beat to Touch It and if he did that has to be my favorite swiss beat..well that song all together is definitely on my top 5


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jul 23, 2007)

Yea anyone one who admires Swizzy for his rapping is crazeh ! 

But I like Timbaland's beats, my 2 fav from him are the beats from " Cop that Shit - Timbaland, Missy, & Magoo " and from his latest album " Bounce - Timbaland, J. Timberlake, Dr.Dre, Missy "


----------



## Crowe (Jul 23, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _The Answer_ 



You got RickRoll'd 




Cheap bastard or just asshole tbh.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jul 23, 2007)

pek the villain said:


> *Spoiler*: _The Answer_
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Just lost respect for the guy!
I was just saying good things about him too.


----------



## Tousen (Jul 23, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _The Answer_ 



You got RickRoll'd 




timberlands answer


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jul 23, 2007)

Eleven said:


> *Spoiler*: _The Answer_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wasn't a good explanation, and he's saying he sampled it. :/

Yeah I've really lost respect for him.


----------



## Tousen (Jul 23, 2007)

wow so i just looked at some other videos on youtube about this whole timberland and jannis dude..and people are really on his case about it


he said it was from a video game..it really sounds like something from a video game...would that still be copyrighting


----------



## delirium (Jul 23, 2007)

That was a straight up rip man. I understand the idea behind sampling. But he took all the arrangements! You're supposed to just take a SAMPLE and then flip it, chop it and shit. You don't take a person's arrangements.. add a sound or two and call it your own. That's straight up STEALING!

Shame too.. his original beats were fire. _*shakes head*_


----------



## mow (Jul 23, 2007)

man that murda mook battle with serious jones was +++.

I haven't been spinning much hip hop in the past few months, mind passing some recent names (and some pimps if possible) of records you really fancied this past year?

What does everyone think of Diverse? Personalyl he's proabaily one of my most fav mcs/lyricists ever.  *One A.M.* is a borderline masterpiece and actaully managed to work out the rock+hip hop formula far more than Mos Def ever could.

oh, and check this cee lo clip out. dude is fire.


----------



## delirium (Jul 23, 2007)

Haha.. oh man. I've watched that video SOOOOOOOOOOOOO many times and it NEVER gets old. Cee-Lo is just too damn good when it comes to emceeing.

moe.. tell me which ones you want/haven't heard..

Babbletron, Bleu Collar, Blue Scholars, Cool Calm Pete (of Babbletron), DL Incognito, Dyme Def, Kero One, Lifesavas, The Blend, The Upstarts, Thelostart & Elokwent and Time Machine.


----------



## Dre (Jul 23, 2007)

Delirium said:


> Woooooooooooooooooow.
> 
> He's never heard of Black Milk? Doesn't Dre and RZA still produce? Even if I don't like Ye emcee wise, dude has some tracks under his belt. Madlib anyone? There's a lot of dudes doin it nice right now. Even from beyond the grave with the unreleased material that's coming out from Dilla.
> 
> ...



You're comparing  dudesthat only have been hot for a few years or been hot for a few years and fell off to Timberland- hes the greatest Hip-Hop producer of all time. You cant compare Jordan to Penny. Every one you named only made hip-hop beats, Timberland makes beats for many different genre's. Hes been doing what Kanye's been doing now- since 1993, dude doesn't fall off. He stays relevant and always puts out fire.


----------



## mow (Jul 23, 2007)

^ it's not about beats, it's about soul. regardless of how "hot" a beat timba can make, he no heart or soul in his music. the major motivation for all his tune is to hit the airwaves, and that dont cut it.

and plus, Del already mentioned it, but here it is again: *J DILLA*. Enough eart in his music for a  new big bang.


Del; Aside from the new Lifesavas I havent heard any of the above mentioned, but Guttefly didn't sit well with me, not that it was bad, but i mean after listening to Spirits On Stone almost religiously for more than 6 months when i first got it, it just doesnt compare at all. Vursatyl still fooking rocks. <3

can you pass me both cee lo records? i cant find my back up cd with them in it


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jul 23, 2007)

moe said:


> man that murda mook battle with serious jones was +++.



That's the best Smack DVD battle imo. Mook didn't have to bring his whole hood in there to scream and shit making it seem like he won with ease. I like both of 'em, was a tie imo. 


That Cee-Lo vid is Hot !


----------



## delirium (Jul 23, 2007)

Dre said:


> You're comparing  dudesthat only have been hot for a few years or been hot for a few years and fell off to Timberland- hes the greatest Hip-Hop producer of all time. You cant compare Jordan to Penny. Every one you named only made hip-hop beats, Timberland makes beats for many different genre's. Hes been doing what Kanye's been doing now- since 1993, dude doesn't fall off. He stays relevant and always puts out fire.



The only person on that last that's relatively new is Black Milk. If you think Madlib or Jay Dee is new just because lately they've started to get a little pub, you need to do some homework. Dude's have been around since at least Enter The 36 Chambers. Dilla produced some of Pharcydes best tracks and still, again, from beyond the grave is next level with the unreleased that's being put out.

And your so called GOAT, as we've seen from the youtube vids posted a couple posts up, RIP other people's beats. I REALLY hope he didn't do that with some of his more dope beats either 'cause it's already heartbreaking.



moe said:


> ^ it's not about beats, it's about soul. regardless of how "hot" a beat timba can make, he no heart or soul in his music. the major motivation for all his tune is to hit the airwaves, and that dont cut it.
> 
> and plus, Del already mentioned it, but here it is again: *J DILLA*. Enough eart in his music for a  new big bang.
> 
> ...



I feel you on that Lifesavas. Spirit in Stone made me move more.

I'll start working on those albums though and ripping up the Cee-Lo records and get them to you by tomorrow.


----------



## Dre (Jul 23, 2007)

moe said:


> ^ it's not about beats, it's about soul. regardless of how "hot" a beat timba can make, he no heart or soul in his music. the major motivation for all his tune is to hit the airwaves, and that dont cut it.
> 
> and plus, Del already mentioned it, but here it is again: *J DILLA*. Enough eart in his music for a  new big bang.



I understand what you are trying to say, but Timberland makes hit records. When an artist picks what producer they want they usu
ally want a record that is going to do well and make people buy their album. What you're saying doesn't make any sense- no producer goes into the studio with the mind frame of "I dont want this record to play on the radio or get any kind of exposure" Timbo is the most consistent producer of all time- puts out the best beats and that's what makes him the GOAT. N if your saying he doesn't have any heart or soul in his music- you haven't been paying attention.



> And your so called GOAT, as we've seen from the youtube vids posted a couple posts up, RIP other people's beats.



That's one beat, next to the countless hit records hes produced.



> The only person on that last that's relatively new is Black Milk. If you think Madlib or Jay Dee is new just because lately they've started to get a little pub, you need to do some homework. Dude's have been around since at least Enter The 36 Chambers. Dilla produced some of Pharcydes best tracks and still, again, from beyond the grave is next level with the unreleased that's being put out.



Ok and? If they been around since 36 chambers, shouldn't they basically be a household name by now? 36 chambers dropped in 93- Some producers adapt to the music climate and others fall off- Timberland adapted, thats why to me its the best to ever do it. Even Kanye himself said Timberland is the best producer ever.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jul 23, 2007)

I also need someone to pimp me some Cee-Lo. All I hear from the guy is his " Cee-Lo Green is the Soul Machine " and Gnarls Barkley's " St. Elsewhere " which is mostly singing. I wanna hear the guy spit.


----------



## Tousen (Jul 23, 2007)

JB008 said:


> I also need someone to pimp me some Cee-Lo. All I hear from the guy is his " Cee-Lo Green is the Soul Machine " and Gnarls Barkley's " St. Elsewhere " which is mostly singing. I wanna hear the guy spit.



St. Elsewhere was a great Cd..i really enjoyed that


and honestly i think timberland has feel off the the hip hop/rap style and has gone pop..its pretty much the same thing like 50 cent and all of his current music


----------



## delirium (Jul 23, 2007)

@Dre:
Your whole argument is that exposure equals good music and the opposite meaning music not so good. But that's way faulty when thinking about the fact that the music business is just that, BUSINESS. They're not trying to spread that dope shit around, they're trying to spread around what'll make them the most cash. I mean, if I said, "Yo pops, you know who Rakim is? Y'know who Slick Rick is?" And AFAIK, those cats never went platinum.  They're not household names but there's no denying what they did for Hip Hop on a whole. You're comparing the music made by say.. 50 Cent to something like Welcome to Detroit which, by your standards 50's music would be better than Jay Dee's. Something is wrong with that.

And as for Timbaland _only_ ripping one song. Well, sorry, but, rip one song and you put your whole catalog into question. That's foul shit.


----------



## delirium (Jul 23, 2007)

JB008 said:


> I also need someone to pimp me some Cee-Lo. All I hear from the guy is his " Cee-Lo Green is the Soul Machine " and Gnarls Barkley's " St. Elsewhere " which is mostly singing. I wanna hear the guy spit.



You'll probably wanna check out Goodie Mob albums. His debut has one of my favorite rhyme tracks from him though. Big ole Words. WOOOOOW.


----------



## Tousen (Jul 23, 2007)

Delirium said:


> @Dre:
> Your whole argument is that exposure equals good music and the opposite meaning music not so good. But that's way faulty when thinking about the fact that the music business is just that, BUSINESS. They're not trying to spread that dope shit around, they're trying to spread around what'll make them the most cash. I mean, if I said, "Yo pops, you know who Rakim is? Y'know who Slick Rick is?" And AFAIK, those cats never went platinum.  They're not household names but there's no denying what they did for Hip Hop on a whole. You're comparing the music made by say.. 50 Cent to something like Welcome to Detroit which, by your standards 50's music would be better than Jay Dee's. Something is wrong with that.



exactly my point 


most hip hop artist are going for the platinum and gold albums or albums that people will buy and shit like that..perfect example 50 cent..when he first came out in the business he was cracking on people...clowning artist left and right and he was honestly keeping it real..now he is *singing about magic stick, and candy shops*...i heard his new shit just a few days ago...its called amusement park..sounds just like the rest of bullshit songs...that why he got clowned so hard by D-Block because they are part of the few artist that actually keep it real and street.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jul 23, 2007)

I heard Magic stick and Candy shop.

50 cent is so wack.


----------



## Slug (Jul 23, 2007)

a beatmaker you guys should keep an eye on is ecid. keep your eyes out, this kid is going to be huge


----------



## Dre (Jul 23, 2007)

Delirium said:


> @Dre:
> Your whole argument is that exposure equals good music and the opposite meaning music not so good. But that's way faulty when thinking about the fact that the music business is just that, BUSINESS. They're not trying to spread that dope shit around, they're trying to spread around what'll make them the most cash. I mean, if I said, "Yo pops, you know who Rakim is? Y'know who Slick Rick is?" And AFAIK, those cats never went platinum.  They're not household names but there's no denying what they did for Hip Hop on a whole. You're comparing the music made by say.. 50 Cent to something like Welcome to Detroit which, by your standards 50's music would be better than Jay Dee's. Something is wrong with that.



You're trying to lure me into a completely different argument, you brought up the fact that those dudes were around for like 14 years, and yet they are just NOW getting exposure- I'm saying Timberland made an impact immediately in the game when he came on the scene and has never fallen off since. Consistency is key. And Rakim and Slick Rick both went platinum so i don't know where you got that from. That's just not true.


> They're not trying to spread that dope shit around



Now you're trying to tell me, Timberland has never had a dope track? Are you deaf?  Backpackers are impossible to debate with because they just hate on everything mainstream even if its good.


> most hip hop artist are going for the platinum and gold albums or albums that people will buy and shit like that..perfect example 50 cent..when he first came out in the business he was cracking on people...clowning artist left and right and he was honestly keeping it real..now he is singing about magic stick, and candy shops...i heard his new shit just a few days ago...its called amusement park..sounds just like the rest of bullshit songs...that why he got clowned so hard by D-Block because they are part of the few artist that actually keep it real and street.



you have to understand the way Curtis thinks, he sees music as a means to make money- he could care less about creativity and making a meaningful album. So he can't comprehend artists that put out album's for themselves to grow as a lyricist. He sucks anyway tho.


----------



## Tousen (Jul 23, 2007)

Kenpachi said:


> I heard Magic stick and Candy shop.
> 
> 50 cent is so wack.



if you think that was wack..well then please let me know what you think of this


Amusement Park - 50 cent


sing it 50 sing it


----------



## delirium (Jul 23, 2007)

Dre said:


> You're trying to lure me into a completely different argument, you brought up the fact that those dudes were around for like 14 years, and yet they are just NOW getting exposure- I'm saying Timberland made an impact immediately in the game when he came on the scene and has never fallen off since. Consistency is key. And Rakim and Slick Rick both went platinum so i don't know where you got that from. That's just not true.



This is the same exact argument. That REGARDLESS of exposure, whether people are noticing or not, there are cats out there that make dope music. And even so, being noticed DOES NOT always mean you are dope. So just because someone is or isn't does not always translate into a good artist or bad artist. You just gotta listen to what they make and judge from there. You're trying to say that just because someone isn't a household name that should somehow take away from their music when really, their music is just their music.



Dre said:


> Now you're trying to tell me, Timberland has never had a dope track? Are you deaf?  Backpackers are impossible to debate with because they just hate on everything mainstream even if its good.



Now you're putting words into my mouth even though I've specifically stated otherwise..



> I REALLY hope he didn't do that with some of his more dope beats either 'cause it's already heartbreaking.





> Shame too.. his original beats were fire.



The quote you took is talking about the fact that again.. music BUSINESS. The main concern is about putting out what will make the most money. Jay Z has tracks single that can make you move in the club. Some of it is decent but that's also what sells. And that's the main concern. As long as there's a latching point on being able to get it to sell. Now, Timbaland has been able to make good music and be able to have a latching point. But that does not mean that his music his any better because of it because really.. the masses together are a pretty dumb bunch and you can manipulate and be able to sell almost any product if it's marketed right.



Dre said:


> you have to understand the way Curtis thinks, he sees music as a means to make money- he could care less about creativity and making a meaningful album. So he can't comprehend artists that put out album's for themselves to grow as a lyricist. He sucks anyway tho.



I understand exactly how he thinks. But I don't really care about him. I'm just using him as example as someone who's a household name but doesn't make good music.


----------



## Tousen (Jul 24, 2007)

Dre said:


> You're trying to lure me into a completely different argument, you brought up the fact that those dudes were around for like 14 years, and yet they are just NOW getting exposure- I'm saying Timberland made an impact immediately in the game when he came on the scene and has never fallen off since. Consistency is key. And Rakim and Slick Rick both went platinum so i don't know where you got that from. That's just not true.


i know this has nothing to do with me..but i cant help but disagree with that underlined part..didnt timberland disappear for like a year or 2 and then he came back with justin timberlakes cry me a river and they did a concert together and everyone was like :amazed  on how jacked up he is...and i dont know how you can say he hasnt fallen off when he is making beats for songs like cry me a river and promiscious girl or however the hell you spell it..he has went from rap/hip hop to pop




Dre said:


> you have to understand the way Curtis thinks, he sees music as a means to make money- he could care less about creativity and making a meaningful album. So he can't comprehend artists that put out album's for themselves to grow as a lyricist. He sucks anyway tho.



same with this joke of a artist..he came out with shit like many men, and in my hood and now he is shaking his ass on tv...and he had the nerve for coming after ja rule for singing on his video's...he also has went from rap/hiphop - to pop and a bitch



has this thread talked about BEEF yet or is there another thread to talk about that?


----------



## delirium (Jul 24, 2007)

The idea of beef has come up.. I think? 

What did you have in mind?


----------



## Tousen (Jul 24, 2007)

idk for a long time now ive felt that i had this chip on my shoulder..about the beef between canibus and LLCool J...everyone sez that LL won that little thing or fight or w.e you wanna call it...but i just feel that canibus was robbed..i mean that 2nd round knock shit with mike tyson was seriously a hott track

but yet everyone gave it to LL and i just cant seem to agree with them


----------



## Dre (Jul 24, 2007)

> .but i cant help but disagree with that underlined part..didnt timberland disappear for like a year or 2 and then he came back with justin timberlakes cry me a river and they did a concert together and everyone was like  on how jacked up he is..



just because he wasn't in the spotlight doesn't mean he wasn't making beats.

To me Timberland> * no one is gonna be able to change my mind on that because dude has just consistently held it down.


> same with this joke of a artist..he came out with shit like many men, and in my hood and now he is shaking his ass on tv...and he had the nerve for coming after ja rule for singing on his video's...he also has went from rap/hiphop - to pop and a bitch



50 saw what made money, what appealed to the masses- and he ran with it. Sold out and sold out fast. I don't blame him for doing what makes money- but he didn't even try at all to keep his rhymes some what lyrical he just spits bullshit now. Go dance for the white man.



Delirium said:


> The idea of beef has come up.. I think?
> 
> What did you have in mind?



Music beef's aren't real. Hip-Hop today is like wrestling- people diss people to get exposure and to get put on. In the earlier day's it was cool because they kept it some what lyrical- today they just make dumbass video's on youtube and call it "beef".


----------



## delirium (Jul 24, 2007)

Whoa.... LL Won that? o.O?

Hey, why don't we make a thread with a poll. Use the music tags so people can hear the songs and we'll decide that way.


----------



## Tousen (Jul 24, 2007)

alright let me finish up my washing the dishes


does anyone remember the songs LL had..i know he had momma say knock you out and that one with dmx and redman..like 54321 or something like that..am i missing anything else


----------



## Tousen (Jul 24, 2007)

well i made the thread..and i already made my vote..seriously listen to 2nd knockout the unedited version



i think i did a pretty good job



WHATS BEEF?????


----------



## Gamabunta (Jul 24, 2007)

9th wonder in your earholes you ear whores!
but its allllllll about Lewis Parker. He is UK an makes some duuuuuuuuuuuurty beats!


----------



## Crowe (Jul 24, 2007)

Brother Ali - Undisputed truth is fiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiireeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.

Watcha got
Looking at me sideways
Truth Is
Take me Home
Freedom aint' free
Uncle Sam
Letter from the Government 

as you can see I've already named half the album and I would add the rest if I could remember the track names. I've had it on my computer sine late April/May but just started spinning it... don't miss this album and don't let his artist name scare you. I know a lot of people who sees "Brother Ali" and thinks he's a pure religious rapper, he isn't.

I'm late on the bandwagon I know but damn, this album is hot.


----------



## mow (Jul 24, 2007)

^ I wants it plz.

oh hell yeah! the new Diverse record should be dropping soon and it's apperantly was one of J-dilla's final projects and will also have , Madlib and Gift of Gab spotlighting.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 24, 2007)

pek the villain said:


> Brother Ali - Undisputed truth is fiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiireeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee. I'm late on the bandwagon I know but damn, this album is hot.


Brother Ali is the truth. Don't sleep on his releases, people.



moe said:


> ^ I wants it plz.


Sent.


----------



## mow (Jul 24, 2007)

cheers to you both =D


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jul 24, 2007)

So whats this " Brother-Ali " style of rap? and who could u compare him to?


----------



## SENTINEL (Jul 24, 2007)

Did you guys hear Fabolous new cd?


----------



## Gamabunta (Jul 24, 2007)

ive heard of, but not heard brother ali. anyone feel like slipping some shit my way?


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 24, 2007)

Gamabunta said:


> ive heard of, but not heard brother ali. anyone feel like slipping some shit my way?


Not a problem.


----------



## Perverse (Jul 24, 2007)

pek the villain said:


> Brother Ali - Undisputed truth is fiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiireeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.
> 
> Watcha got
> Looking at me sideways
> ...



You know it, peK. The first time I heard that album I fucking loved it. One of the best albums of the year.



JB008 said:


> So whats this " Brother-Ali " style of rap? and who could u compare him to?



Similar to Aesop Rock, Murs, etc.



SENTINEL404 said:


> Did you guys hear Fabolous new cd?



It was shite.



Gamabunta said:


> ive heard of, but not heard brother ali. anyone feel like slipping some shit my way?



You're missing out, Brother Ali is fucking fire. He used to be a member of Company Flow.


----------



## Dre (Jul 24, 2007)

SENTINEL404 said:


> Did you guys hear Fabolous new cd?



It is now a 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 24, 2007)

Dre said:


> It is now a
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Weed plate , that never gets old.

I've heard Fabo's album and I'm not a fan of it. But worse albums have come out this year.


----------



## Tousen (Jul 24, 2007)

Dre said:


> It is now a
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



thats messed up

:rofl


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Jul 24, 2007)

I'm glad to see Brother Ali is getting the respect he deserves.

However, on as serious note I come to my fellow hip-hop fans with a plea.  I lost my ipod and much of the music on it.  So if anyone would be so kind as to hook me up with the new El-P, any Del tha Funkee Homosapien, and the new Hieroglyphics album I would be so grateful.  

Please, I'm on serious "I'll Sleep When You're Dead" withdrawal especially.


----------



## marcspectre (Jul 24, 2007)

Is anyone else excited about Percy Pee's album that is gonna drop at the end of this month.

I've only found a few of his verses and he spits a mad flow. I can't wait.


----------



## DA Dave (Jul 24, 2007)

Dre said:


> It is now a
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



cold blooded~


----------



## Tousen (Jul 24, 2007)

honestly dre was fabolous's cd that bad????


----------



## SENTINEL (Jul 24, 2007)

Fabolous was spitting fire..._Buy_ the CD listen to it, come back and post.


----------



## Dre (Jul 24, 2007)

Eleven said:


> honestly dre was fabolous's cd that bad????



Yeah it was, don't listen to the man above me- hes obviously either a fabolous stan or on some sort of controlled substance. It's the most unoriginal Hip-Hop album i heard in a while. He has some cute lines here and there, but its like a 2/5, and thats being generous.


> Fabolous was spitting fire...Buy the CD listen to it, come back and post.



I'm going to remember your screen name, that way i know never to take your opinion seriously.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 24, 2007)

Fabo's album had too many cameos and I only except that from DJ's turned rappers (no sublime). I wouldn't rate it as low as Dre did, because a few of the tracks were decent and it wasn't any worse than I expected. Fabo's punchlines are getting worse and there's little quality in his music anymore imo.


----------



## rockstar sin (Jul 24, 2007)

Rapping about money and hos is as old as Willie Nelson.  I can't see how people could praise Fabolous album when it's the same theme each time.  That's like you saying Jeezy sophomore was his best album, when the concept for it is crack and diamonds like his first album. Some of you need to take a Rap Seminar and come back when we know what good rap is


----------



## Tousen (Jul 24, 2007)

so i guess im the only one who thought breathe was a pretty good song

and not all of his songs are about money..his last one with neyo was pretty good and there wasnt much money talk in it right??


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 24, 2007)

_Breathe_ was a good track, but Fabo's albums are not appealing anymore. His content is still largely the generic mainstream and it's too repetitive.


----------



## Tousen (Jul 24, 2007)

ok ok i see where your coming from

well sorry to be off topic

but it seems my canibus vs ll wasnt as big as a hit as i thought it was..i think im going to do jay - z vs naz next

does anyone remember all the songs that where used


----------



## delirium (Jul 24, 2007)

Eleven said:


> ok ok i see where your coming from
> 
> well sorry to be off topic
> 
> ...



Oh please no. That shit is mad tired. I'd have responded to the thread but I haven't re listened to the songs yet.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 24, 2007)

Jay-Z vs. Nas is sure to cause some flaming.


----------



## Tousen (Jul 24, 2007)

Delirium said:


> Oh please no. That shit is mad tired. I'd have responded to the thread but I haven't re listened to the songs yet.



well you gotta listen to the songs..especially 2nd round knockout..well what else is a good beef to discuss..there is always who was a better rapper tupac or biggie


----------



## Gamabunta (Jul 24, 2007)

Canibus won the battle. LL won the war.

An im an uber canibus fan. I got all his shit. I mean ALL (i think lol).

2nd Round KO wiped the floor with LL lyrically, personally, delivery an a lot of other things ending in "y". But who's career took a worse beating? 

Yes Canibus' career drop can also be attributed to the eminem beef (which subsequently he didnt win, cos em clowned him). 

ps: thanks 4 the send Undercoverbrother


----------



## Tousen (Jul 24, 2007)

Gamabunta said:


> Canibus won the battle. LL won the war.
> 
> An im an uber canibus fan. I got all his shit. I mean ALL (i think lol).
> 
> ...



well im sure you have it but what do you think of that song called patriots or something like that..its with canibus some other dude and free the chick from 106 and park..i thought that shit was insane


and i honestly didnt wanna get into any beef topic that involve eminem because he seriously clowned alot of people


what was the name of that old dude that sang "rock the party" or something like that and owned some magazine..see look em clowned him so hard that i completely forget his name


----------



## Dre (Jul 24, 2007)

LL lost in the end too, hes falling out of top 10's left and right, dude is wayyyyyyyyyyyyyy past his prime- he needs to take that mic off his arm and put it in a closet and raise his kids or some shit like old people should.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 24, 2007)

Dre said:


> LL lost in the end too, hes falling out of top 10's left and right, dude is wayyyyyyyyyyyyyy past his prime- he needs to take that mic off his arm and put it in a closet and raise his kids or some shit like old people should.


You know times are desperate when you're teaming with 50 Cent as a few washed-up artists seem to be doing. I rated Mobb Deep before that move.  SMH.


----------



## Tousen (Jul 24, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> You know times are desperate when you're teaming with 50 Cent as a few washed-up artists seem to be doing. I rated Mobb Deep before that move.  SMH.



please do not bring up mobb depp or MOP..they sold me out in the worse way possible..i mean how can you build yourself up to have such great street cred and then join up with 50 cent and pastor mase






edit - sorry i meant murda mase or smething like that


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 24, 2007)

Eleven said:


> please do not bring up mobb depp or MOP..they sold me out in the worse way possible..i mean how can you build yourself up to have such great street cred and then join up with 50 cent and pastor mase
> 
> edit - sorry i meant murda mase or smething like that


Money over everything. It's a shame when it affects the quality of music.


----------



## Gamabunta (Jul 24, 2007)

Eleven said:


> well im sure you have it but what do you think of that song called patriots or something like that..its with canibus some other dude and free the chick from 106 and park..i thought that shit was insane
> 
> 
> and i honestly didnt wanna get into any beef topic that involve eminem because he seriously clowned alot of people
> ...



the chick isnt bad, she is like a female canibus (aka she is able to chat a lot of bs... lol). the tune isnt something ive bumped a lot. check out "ya teef iz yellow" by canibus. that tune is 2 fuckin jokes.

bus' "mama said fuck you up" diss to LL is dope as well.


----------



## Tousen (Jul 25, 2007)

Gamabunta said:


> the chick isnt bad, she is like a female canibus (aka she is able to chat a lot of bs... lol). the tune isnt something ive bumped a lot. check out "ya teef iz yellow" by canibus. that tune is 2 fuckin jokes.
> 
> bus' "mama said fuck you up" diss to LL is dope as well.



ive never heard mama said fuck you up


----------



## Dre (Jul 25, 2007)

mama said fuck you up is just a freestyle he did on monday night mixtape a few years ago.


----------



## SENTINEL (Jul 25, 2007)

I am TOO TIRED!! to argue now about FAB to dre and you guys. So I will post a Counter-attack--Tomorrow morning. 

PEOPLE PLEASE LISTEN TO THE *CD*!!

AND by the WAY _*VOTE NEJI*_


----------



## Dre (Jul 25, 2007)

> So I will post a Counter-attack--Tomorrow morning.



And watch how i ignore you, because that album is trash. Fab has done better in the past.


----------



## SENTINEL (Jul 25, 2007)

READ THIS FIRST



> The album is enjoyable, but sadly it is average, at best a little above average.



True.. I ranked FAB #5(Top best rappers alive). 5 is an average number.

I am not saying that this the BEST album ever, I just giving FAB the credit he deserves. True, it not unique or it not fabulous but It is 10 times better that his past album(s). 



> . I can't see how people could praise Fabolous album when it's the same theme each time


OXYMORON!!



> His content is still largely the generic mainstream


He is signed to Def jam....And you know how they love the spotlight.

conclusion-- Best Album from Fab so far.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 25, 2007)

That was a pretty weak counter-attack.

From the article


> But this is Fabolous’ fourth album, and outside of two songs he really shows no growth. Everybody loves a good collaboration, but if you have 18 songs on your album there is no reason 16 of them should have someone featured on them.



Is this not what me and Cyber Celebrity said? So even the website you used to defend your point is highlighting these flaws that make the album lacklustre.


----------



## rockstar sin (Jul 25, 2007)

Fab best album was Ghetto Fabolous and nothing really matched that yet.   More Street Dreams might of been better than this album and the shit was a mixtape.


----------



## mow (Jul 25, 2007)

De La Soul Feat. MF DOOM


----------



## Tousen (Jul 25, 2007)

SENTINEL404 said:


> True.. I ranked FAB #5(Top best rappers alive). 5 is an average number.



thats a pretty bold statement...i can name a few rappers thats better then fab that is still alive


----------



## Gamabunta (Jul 25, 2007)

just wait for the kruwl content mixtape that is dropping later this year (cover designed by yours truely):

i shit you not. i am making this mixtape with about 22 tracks of FUCKING HOT SHIT. hand on heart. beats/topics/rhymes are going to be fucking fresh.


----------



## Gamabunta (Jul 25, 2007)

just wait for the kruwl content mixtape that is dropping later this year (cover designed by yours truely):

i shit you not. i am making this mixtape with about 22 tracks of FUCKING HOT SHIT. hand on heart. beats/topics/rhymes are going to be fucking fresh.


----------



## Dre (Jul 25, 2007)

> True.. I ranked FAB #5(Top best rappers alive). 5 is an average number.




Eminem, Jay-Z, Nas, Kool G Rap, KRS the list goes on and on. top 5 alive is wayyyyyyyyyy too high for fab. You're age is showing.


----------



## Tousen (Jul 25, 2007)

Dre said:


> Eminem, Jay-Z, Nas, Kool G Rap, KRS the list goes on and on. top 5 alive is wayyyyyyyyyy too high for fab. You're age is showing.



im going to have to agree with dre on this one..there are a number of rappers still alive that are better then fab


slick rick, Ludacris, Busta Rhymes, T.I, Lil Wayne and Redman 


hell ill even go far enough to say that will smith and flavor flav are better rappers then fab..not saying they are top 5 material but they are at least higher then fab


----------



## SENTINEL (Jul 25, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> That was a pretty weak counter-attack.
> 
> From the article
> 
> ...



My point from the beginning was that this album is the best Fab had ever made, And the site acknowledges that fact. So overall I did get my point across.


----------



## Tristis (Jul 26, 2007)

Gamabunta said:


> just wait for the kruwl content mixtape that is dropping later this year (cover designed by yours truely):
> 
> i shit you not. i am making this mixtape with about 22 tracks of FUCKING HOT SHIT. hand on heart. beats/topics/rhymes are going to be fucking fresh.



nice cover
good to see that you're doing well in your musical endeavors, keep it up man
I've long since given up for the time being, lack of a proper pen name and various other things.

anyways, if you happen to have the time to post it and if you find it, still waiting on that solilla album Del


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 26, 2007)

Dang I just found out you can pay rappers to drop verses on your CD. If I ever decide to put out a mixtape I might pay some money for a Canibus appearance.


----------



## Tousen (Jul 26, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> Dang I just found out you can pay rappers to drop verses on your CD. If I ever decide to put out a mixtape I might pay some money for a Canibus appearance.



oh really you have money like that..even tho canibus isnt a household name rapper im sure his services are not going to be cheap


----------



## delirium (Jul 26, 2007)

Tristis said:


> anyways, if you happen to have the time to post it and if you find it, still waiting on that solilla album Del



You're in luck. I just got a link of As If We Existed and a live album. PMing you right now.


----------



## Tristis (Jul 26, 2007)

sweet!
Might I be able to interest you with Glue's Catch As Catch Can?


----------



## Gamabunta (Jul 26, 2007)

Tristis said:


> nice cover
> good to see that you're doing well in your musical endeavors, keep it up man
> I've long since given up for the time being, lack of a proper pen name and various other things.
> 
> anyways, if you happen to have the time to post it and if you find it, still waiting on that solilla album Del



Thanks. shit is hard atm cos ive got a lot on the plate, but im always writing an scoping out beats an fresh topics.



mystictrunks said:


> Dang I just found out you can pay rappers to drop verses on your CD. If I ever decide to put out a mixtape I might pay some money for a Canibus appearance.



Yea, some artists charge a fuckin mint for a verse. Royce's going rate is $1000 for like 8 lines or something.


----------



## Dre (Jul 26, 2007)

lol you  better have that dough the canibus man may not be poppin like lil wayne or w/e but dude is still nice and gonna charge you $. First you gotta figure out how to get in contact with dude.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jul 26, 2007)

Can someone hook me up with the Brother Ali record too?


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 26, 2007)

JB008 said:


> Can someone hook me up with the Brother Ali record too?


Yeah, I've sent it to you.


----------



## Gamabunta (Jul 26, 2007)

lol i forwarded him the 1 u sent me literaly 10 seconds ago


----------



## Tousen (Jul 26, 2007)

Dre said:


> lol you  better have that dough the canibus man may not be poppin like lil wayne or w/e but dude is still nice and gonna charge you $. First you gotta figure out how to get in contact with dude.



Yea that is a good point..i havent heard shit from canibus since his lashing he took from eminem



i think im going to make another thread


----------



## Gamabunta (Jul 26, 2007)

i found out from my A&R man (for those of you who know the name) that skinnyman is charging ?1000 for guest appearences.


----------



## Gamabunta (Jul 26, 2007)

i found out from my A&R man (for those of you who know the name) that skinnyman is charging ?1000 for guest appearences.


----------



## SENTINEL (Jul 27, 2007)

Dre said:


> Eminem, Jay-Z, Nas, Kool G Rap, KRS the list goes on and on. top 5 alive is wayyyyyyyyyy too high for fab. You're age is showing.



1. Eminem- Weak, If you listen to him, I have no respect for you.
2. Jay-Z- Has a ghostwriter, and The black album was the best he ever made and going to make. 
3. Kool G Rap- Are you serious?
4.KRS- OK...mediocre. 

___________________________________________________________________
MY LIST-- EVERYONE WHO KNOWS REAL RAP WILL AGREE!!

1. LIL WAYNE- No doubt he is best...
2. NAS- Great lyricist of all time. 
3. Common- Unique and Amazing.
4. Juelz Santana- His flow, swagger and talent. A couple more years he is at Wayne's level.
5. Fabulous- Has Talent and has a lot of potential .


----------



## LayZ (Jul 27, 2007)

SENTINEL404 said:


> 1. Eminem- Weak, If you listen to him, I have no respect for you.



You obviously haven't heard any of his early shit.


----------



## mow (Jul 27, 2007)

lil wayne should not be in any list unless it's "worst of". and KRS Mediocre?  Ican understand if you dont dig him, but you are talkign about one of the mightest corner stones of hiphop as we know it, and he actually had shit to back that postion up.

and dude, the metal face villain still walks this puny globe, and the Abstract (Q-tip) is jazzy as ever and diverse is more poetic and elegant than lil wayne or fab could ever dream to be


----------



## delirium (Jul 27, 2007)

SENTINEL404 said:


> 1. Eminem- Weak, If you listen to him, I have no respect for you.
> 2. *Jay-Z- Has a ghostwriter, and The black album was the best he ever made and going to make. *
> 3. Kool G Rap- Are you serious?
> 4.KRS- OK...mediocre.
> ...



Jay-Z _*IS*_ a ghostwriter. Get your facts straight. And did you just rate Lil' Wayne as the best rapper alive?

You do know Rakim is still breathing right? Also, Gift of Gab should be considered around that area.


----------



## Slug (Jul 27, 2007)

instead of GOAT, im just going to list my prefrence of artists. top 10

1.Atmosphere
2.Common
3.Ecid
4.Beastie Boys
5.Slick Rick
6.Lucidream (R.I.P)
7.Glue
8.Asheru and Blue Black
9.K'naan
10.Sol.illaquists of Sound


as you can see, my prefrences run the entire gammit of hip hop as a whole. there is no best, just what makes you happy


----------



## SENTINEL (Jul 27, 2007)

Delirium said:


> Jay-Z _*IS*_ a ghostwriter. Get your facts straight. And did you just rate Lil' Wayne as the best rapper alive?
> 
> You do know Rakim is still breathing right? Also, Gift of Gab should be considered around that area.



Jay-Z has a ghostwriter,  Cam'Ron and Dash have said this numerous times. 

Wayne is the best rapper alive..period, anit no Rakim or KRS.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 27, 2007)

SENTINEL404 said:


> Jay-Z has a ghostwriter,  Cam'Ron and Dash have said this numerous times.
> 
> Wayne is the best rapper alive..period, anit no Rakim or KRS.


The same way Young Buck, Gillie Da Kid and many other former Cash Money artists have repeatedly said that all of Lil' Wayne's older (and arguably better) material was ghost-written by Gillie Da Kid. Double standardise much?

Someone needs to put you on good hip-hop my friend. Only Nas and Common deserve their spot on the top 5 from your list.


----------



## SENTINEL (Jul 27, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> The same way Young Buck, Gillie Da Kid and many other former Cash Money artists have repeatedly said that all of Lil' Wayne's older (and arguably better) material was ghost-written by Gillie Da Kid. Double standardise much?
> 
> Someone needs to put you on good hip-hop my friend. Only Nas and Common deserve their spot on the top 5 from your list.



I knew someone was going to say this....
and how mixtapes did wayne have after the allegations...?
and how freestyles did wayne have?

In 2003, Dash said that Jay Z had a ghostwriter and 6 months later, RETIREMENT!! how do you explain that? 
then 2 years later Kingdom comes is dropped. 

hmmm... interesting. Enough time, to find a new one,rite?


----------



## Slug (Jul 27, 2007)

yes, and tupac came back on 7-7-7


----------



## SENTINEL (Jul 27, 2007)

You can ignore truth...but you all know that Wayne > Jayz. And that fake apologize on XXL magazine, I think Wayne was paid to say that.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jul 27, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> Yeah, I've sent it to you.



Thnx for the hook up, u too Gama. 

I'll listen to it after work and tell ya what I think of it.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 27, 2007)

Dre said:


> and im really gonna fucking kill you if those MGS spoilers are real.


You and me both. Del, this stan deserves an infraction at least.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 27, 2007)

I know that it's not very decent of me and everything, but the mass dawgpile on Sentinel04 just made me laugh.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jul 27, 2007)

So it's 100 % proven Wayne has a ghost writer? 

I like the guy, and if this is true then respect just fell completely for him. 
He's not the best rapper alive, he's just one of the hottest atm.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 27, 2007)

Lucifer the Light-bearer said:


> I know that it's not very decent of me and everything, but the mass dawgpile on Sentinel04 just made me laugh.


Hip-hop is serious business, Dave.



JB008 said:


> So it's 100 % proven Wayne has a ghost writer?
> 
> I like the guy, and if this is true then respect just fell completely for him.
> He's not the best rapper alive, he's just one of the hottest atm.


Not 100% proven, but likely. I don't think Lil' Wayne has refuted this rumour himself.


----------



## Gamabunta (Jul 27, 2007)

i swear i watched a freestyle of lil waynes where he used the words "brucca brucca" an shit inbetween.... he was just making fucking making up words! fuck me, even i can do that shit. dont get me wrong, i think lil wayne has maaaaaaaaaaaaaad skill. compared 2 Nas, shit, dont make me fucking laugh.


----------



## Tousen (Jul 27, 2007)

well if SENTINEL404 thinks eminem is weak..which i honestly dont know how you can even put that in a sentence and not say april fool's or something...then i bet your a will smith fan...i know you thought getting jiggie with it was a hott track..and i wont even get into shit like MIB and WWW



ya man you honestly make me laugh...i think you are the first person ever to say eminem is weak and then put fan and juelz in the top 5


----------



## Gamabunta (Jul 27, 2007)

Miami is a dope song. MIB an WWW are jokes tunes. Fresh Prince an Jazzy Jeff are fuckin legends! i'll have nothing said against them.


----------



## Tousen (Jul 27, 2007)

i said will smith  not fresh price...completely 2 different styles

think of eminem and slidy shady


----------



## competitionbros (Jul 27, 2007)

SENTINEL404 said:


> 1. Eminem- Weak, If you listen to him, I have no respect for you.
> 2. Jay-Z- Has a ghostwriter, and The black album was the best he ever made and going to make.
> 3. Kool G Rap- Are you serious?
> 4.KRS- OK...mediocre.
> ...





You, my friend, have a very twisted view on hip-hop. No, but seriously, I can't really agree with what you're saying. Wayne may seem the best but he's just saying the same shit (how much money he has, his jewels, guns,how great he is, drugs, and women) but just words it all differently. No problem with Nas, common, or Fabo (though I wouldn't top 5 him) but Santana is beyond overrated. Back when he first started his was 5 times better, now he says some of the most nonsensical crap I've ever heard.


----------



## Perverse (Jul 27, 2007)

Lost and Found by Will Smith was a seriously underrated album.


----------



## Tousen (Jul 27, 2007)

Dub Fresh said:


> Lost and Found by Will Smith was a seriously underrated album.



was that his last one where he did like a diss track towards eminem without cursing ???


----------



## delirium (Jul 27, 2007)

Dub Fresh said:


> Lost and Found by Will Smith was a seriously underrated album.



I heard he had ghostwriters for that album.


----------



## Tousen (Jul 27, 2007)

Delirium said:


> I heard he had ghostwriters for that album.



will smith ghostwriters really


----------



## mow (Jul 27, 2007)

Time Machine's *Slow Your Roll* has this magnificent well natured spark of goodness in it and so goofy. Like being i nthe 80's and going to your first block party and listening to proper, laid back, fun and smart hiphop for the first time. It's sentimental in this completely unorthodox way and it's like im hearing A Tribe Called Quest, Arrested Development and DE la Soul when thye just came out, when it was just about hiphop, nothing more nothing less. I fucking love this. Del; I owe you big time.

_Who Needs A Mic_ is epic.


----------



## delirium (Jul 27, 2007)

moe said:


> Time Machine's *Slow Your Roll* has this magnificent well natured spark of goodness in it and so goofy. Like being i nthe 80's and going to your first block party and listening to proper, laid back, fun and smart hiphop for the first time. It's sentimental in this completely unorthodox way and it's like im hearing A Tribe Called Quest, Arrested Development and DE la Soul when thye just came out, when it was just about hiphop, nothing more nothing less. I fucking love this. Del; I owe you big time.
> 
> _Who Needs A Mic_ is epic.



You should see them live. A very fun show. They do this semi-dance routine for Spelling Bee and really they're just nice to watch. It isn't so damn serious. Even though Hip Hop was about partying everyone is scared to move their feet now like it's not "REAL" or some shit.


----------



## Tousen (Jul 27, 2007)

yea im definitely lost in translation


----------



## Perverse (Jul 28, 2007)

About to check that classic rapcore album, _Rage Against the Machine_.

@Del: I didn't enjoy 2Mex all that much, to be honest with you.


----------



## SENTINEL (Jul 28, 2007)

Sad, very sad..


----------



## Gamabunta (Jul 28, 2007)

i know... your preference in hip-hop upsets me as well


----------



## Perverse (Jul 28, 2007)

Do y'all like Soul Position?


----------



## mow (Jul 28, 2007)

Madlib - Beat Konducta in India _Promo_
Stonethrow and madib interview+ Doc.


----------



## Dan (Jul 28, 2007)

Madlib is dope.


----------



## Spike (Jul 28, 2007)

Delirium said:


> I heard he had ghostwriters for that album.



I heard he actually didn't have anything to with the album at all, they just happen to put his name on it and he of course cashed in a lot.



Dub Fresh said:


> Do y'all like Soul Position?



they're quite good. i especially like 8 million stories, great album.


----------



## Tousen (Jul 28, 2007)

Spike said:


> i heard he actually didn't have anything to with the album at all, they just happen to put his name on it and he of course cashed in a lot.



:amazed 

are you serious


----------



## Perverse (Jul 28, 2007)

Delirium said:


> I heard he had ghostwriters for that album.


Whoa, didn't hear that personally. Still, the lyricism and beats on that album were real nice, IMO.


Spike said:


> they're quite good. i especially like 8 million stories, great album.


Yeah, I'm listening to 8 Million Stories as I type. RJ is killin' the beats, and Blueprint is delivering as usual.


----------



## Tousen (Jul 28, 2007)

just wanted to let everyone know..i just got like 8 albums of pure canibus.

he really is a sick man and its sad his career hasnt really taken him anywhere..


F*n ll cool j or todd smith


----------



## Perverse (Jul 28, 2007)

I never liked LL Cool J at all, tbh. In the meantime...



> Study this as you study your first born
> My first song was pain personified in song
> The longest sequence is looped for days long
> Where bass kicks are fierce and snares are
> ...



Soulful lyricism by Soul Position.


----------



## Tousen (Jul 28, 2007)

im not going to lie i was feeling ll when he was first coming...song like

back seat of my jeep
doing it wild
momma said knock you wild


----------



## Perverse (Jul 28, 2007)

Doin' It was a crap song, IMO. And FYI, it's called _Momma Said Knock You *Out*_


----------



## Tousen (Jul 28, 2007)

Dub Fresh said:


> Doin' It was a crap song, IMO. And FYI, it's called _Momma Said Knock You *Out*_



how was that song a crap song

and thank you for the correction


----------



## Perverse (Jul 28, 2007)

I hated it. Dunno why, I just did.


----------



## DA Dave (Jul 29, 2007)

It was funny lol.


----------



## Tousen (Jul 29, 2007)

i got a pretty good kick outta it myself


ll watching chicks dance behind the glass


----------



## Perverse (Jul 29, 2007)

LL Cool J is just another macho rapper. To my mind, he did nothing, lyrically or otherwise, to separate himself from the rest of NYC, apart from his commercial success.


----------



## Tousen (Jul 29, 2007)

Dub Fresh said:


> LL Cool J is just another macho rapper. To my mind, he did nothing, lyrically or otherwise, to separate himself from the rest of NYC, apart from his commercial success.




separate himself from the rest of the NYC what is that suppose to mean..and im sure him turning from hip-hop to r&b singer would be considered something that separated himself


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 29, 2007)

LL helped define the lover boy rapper sub-type.

Speaking of Bis


----------



## Perverse (Jul 29, 2007)

Eleven said:


> separate himself from the rest of the NYC what is that suppose to mean..and im sure him turning from hip-hop to r&b singer would be considered something that separated himself


Was he actually good at it? IMO, no.


mystictrunks said:


> LL helped define the lover boy rapper sub-type.
> 
> Speaking of Bis



LMAO at image. Tbh, the lover boy rapper is too commercial-friendly for my liking. Not to say that all mainstream rap is shite, but I just don't think LL was that good a rapper.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 29, 2007)

The thing with LL is when he busted onto the scene no one was really super lyrical aside from a few cats from Rakim. Everyone else stuck to A B C rhymes. So I assume he was pretty good for his time.


----------



## Perverse (Jul 29, 2007)

I guess. But compared to people from the now, LL ain't shit.


----------



## Gamabunta (Jul 29, 2007)

canibus chats a lot of bs in his songs a lot of the time. 

Poet Laurette is a deep tune. So is master thesis, showtime at the gallow, rip the jacker.

His stuff with Horsemen was dope as well.


----------



## mow (Jul 29, 2007)

There aint nothing quite as spanking fresh as *The Blends - After What Came Before*. so. fucking.good.


----------



## less (Jul 29, 2007)

I snickered 

It's about damn time too.


----------



## Gamabunta (Jul 29, 2007)

okay... so i just listened to lil waynes new album/mixtape whatever the fuck you want to call it. 2 words








utter 
bollocks










i want my time back, *NOW*


----------



## competitionbros (Jul 29, 2007)

Gamabunta said:


> okay... so i just listened to lil waynes new album/mixtape whatever the fuck you want to call it. 2 words
> 
> 
> 
> ...





LMAAAAAAAAAAO. Smh, I tried sooo hard to get into little Wayne, but in the end I just have to say that the man is overrated.


----------



## Tousen (Jul 29, 2007)

Gamabunta said:


> okay... so i just listened to lil waynes new album/mixtape whatever the fuck you want to call it. 2 words
> 
> 
> 
> ...







what is the name of it...so if i ever see i will know to look the other way


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 29, 2007)

It's called the Carter 3 or something like that


----------



## Tousen (Jul 29, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> It's called the Carter 3 or something like that



i cant believe the carter 3 was garbage...the carter 2 was sooo good 



edit: it wasnt really sooo good but it wasnt weak either


----------



## delirium (Jul 30, 2007)

moe said:


> There aint nothing quite as spanking fresh as *The Blends - After What Came Before*. so. fucking.good.



I'm glad to hear you're liking the music I sent. I've been holding on to The Blend for a long while to use in a "Hip Hop Bands" series of pimps. 



less said:


> I snickered
> 
> It's about damn time too.



C'mon.. tell me I'm not the only one to read this shit? Fucking hilaaaaarious.


----------



## Tousen (Jul 30, 2007)

less said:


> I snickered
> 
> It's about damn time too.



*Wow* Is really all i can say about this. I did notice that neither 50 or anyone from G-Unit was mentioned but i figured there names where said somewhere in the list of 7,000 rappers God was giving props to 




> "God's the ultimate playa, so naturally He's going to have some haters," rapper Ice Cube said. "But these haters need to realize that if you mess with the man upstairs, you will get your ass smote. True dat."




This quote really stood out to me...God has haters


----------



## Perverse (Jul 30, 2007)

Delirium said:


> I'm glad to hear you're liking the music I sent. I've been holding on to The Blend for a long while to use in a "Hip Hop Bands" series of pimps.



I will be needing that pimp ASAP, sir.



less said:


> http://www.theonion.com/content/node/28251
> 
> It's about damn time too.



LMFAO


----------



## Gamabunta (Jul 30, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5KZbdFyzkds[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U76Nde6rMTw[/YOUTUBE]


thats the shit right there


----------



## Dan (Jul 30, 2007)

What you think of this video/song?
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ToaIfY-8TPI&eurl=http%3A%2F%2Frealtalkny%2Enet%2F[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## mow (Jul 30, 2007)

personally, i think it exactly sums up everything wrong with hip hop at this moment.

@ Dub; Ill forward you the blend


----------



## Gamabunta (Jul 30, 2007)

Chaud said:


> What you think of this video/song?
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ToaIfY-8TPI&eurl=http%3A%2F%2Frealtalkny%2Enet%2F[/YOUTUBE]
> personally I like the Game's verse best.



i honestly cannot believe someone posted this song in this thread....

thats it. im leaving. i may be gone for some time. laters all.

pZ


----------



## Dan (Jul 30, 2007)

lol, and what do you think is wrong with hip hop in this modern age?

I wanted you view on it, i know it isn't a good song. We have discussion about these types of videos and how wrong they are all the time, why not have another one.


----------



## mow (Jul 30, 2007)

overly concentrated with showcasing how much bloody bling the rapper has and how the world would stop rotating if they didnt exist with no worthwhile attention to any form of honest soul release. These guys pipes are so bloody clogged even bukowski couldnt clean em up.


----------



## Dan (Jul 30, 2007)

Preach. Yeah i agree. But these are the sort of songs I'd like to have in my car. Not as commercial as this. but club bangers if you see where im coming from.


----------



## competitionbros (Jul 30, 2007)

Chaud said:


> What you think of this video/song?
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ToaIfY-8TPI&eurl=http%3A%2F%2Frealtalkny%2Enet%2F[/YOUTUBE]





The tears....they won't stop. Not only is the song horrible and the hook stupid as shit but the video as so unimaginative it's criminal. It looks like a cross between Chingy's "Right Thurr Remix" video and "Make It Rain Remix" video.


----------



## Tousen (Jul 30, 2007)

that video was definitely shit..i think game could of done alot better on another song


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jul 30, 2007)

competitionbros said:


> LMAAAAAAAAAAO. Smh, I tried sooo hard to get into little Wayne, but in the end I just have to say that the man is overrated.



Your obviously high.


----------



## mow (Jul 30, 2007)

or has a semblance of intelligence. It comes with recognizing that pure shit is ...well....shit i supose


----------



## competitionbros (Jul 30, 2007)

Kenpachi said:


> Your obviously high.





Not at all, the guy is overrated, people say he's the best rapper alive and all this other stuff and I just don't hear it.


----------



## Tousen (Jul 30, 2007)

competitionbros said:


> Not at all, the guy is overrated, people say he's the best rapper alive and all this other stuff and I just don't hear it.




honestly ive never heard anyone say lil wayne was the best rapper alive besides lil wayne himself...hes not the greatest rapper in the world but he surely isnt shit

i would say he is somewhere in the best 20 rappers still IN the game


----------



## competitionbros (Jul 30, 2007)

Eleven said:


> honestly ive never heard anyone say lil wayne was the best rapper alive besides lil wayne himself...hes not the greatest rapper in the world but he surely isnt shit
> 
> i would say he is somewhere in the best 20 rappers still IN the game





I never said he was shit, i said he was overrated; and trust me there's alooooooot of people out there saying Wayne is the best rapper in the game if not the best of all time.


----------



## Tousen (Jul 30, 2007)

competitionbros said:


> I never said he was shit, i said he was overrated; and trust me there's alooooooot of people out there saying *Wayne is the best rapper in the game if not the best of all time.*



oh all well what do you consider overrated besides people saying he is the best rapper in the game and all that other trash and honestly the next time someone sez little wayne could be the greatest of all time..tell them to either prove it or shut the fuck up




sorry for my language but that would be the only way to prove it


----------



## competitionbros (Jul 30, 2007)

Eleven said:


> oh all well what do you consider overrated besides people saying he is the best rapper in the game and all that other trash and honestly the next time someone sez little wayne could be the greatest of all time..tell them to either prove it or shut the fuck up
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Smh, if they wanna say Wayne's the best that's their opinion, I don't agree with it but there ya go.


Well for something to be overrated alot of people have to say it's better than most or the best. That being said, I can only say he's overrated because so many people say he's the best and when I listen to him I do hear anything special. Sure he has some nice punches and such but the guy has like zero substance, except for a few songs I hear the same shit from Wayne.


----------



## Tousen (Jul 30, 2007)

competitionbros said:


> Smh, if they wanna say Wayne's the best that's their opinion, I don't agree with it but there ya go.





having a opinion is one but being far from the truth is another and when someone is far from the truth i believe its ok to guide them on the right track

perfect example: Someone once told me in a conversation that Roy Jones Jr. Is the best boxer alive and could be one of the greatest..This was after he got knocked out in the 2nd round. How would you respond to that?



competitionbros said:


> Well for something to be overrated alot of people have to say it's better than most or the best. That being said, I can only say he's overrated because so many people say he's the best and when I listen to him I do hear anything special. Sure he has some nice punches and such but the guy has like zero substance, except for a few songs I hear the same shit from Wayne.



Wow im sorry im just really shocked and amazed that people are saying Wayne can be one of the best alive..Thats like hearing someone saying Ja Rule is a Gangsta Rapper or 50 cent murder Jadakiss and Fat Joe with that piggy bank song

And i agree with Wayne has put out some decent shit but when i hear shit like the fire man or stuntin like my daddy the only words that can come outta my mouth are wtf


----------



## delirium (Jul 31, 2007)

Fuck all this whack shit let's take it old school on 'em.


----------



## Tousen (Jul 31, 2007)

Delirium how old do you wanna go? Im a 86er so i cant go that far back


*Spoiler*: _This Far Back_ 




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nGwonG3iGaI[/YOUTUBE]




or


*Spoiler*: _This Far Back_ 




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h49LM4GFHhM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## delirium (Jul 31, 2007)

Thought I'd share part of a blog that I was reading and maybe incite more convo to go on in here. _Underlined are the liner notes that the person is talking about_

And some videos to go with what whole idea of the quote I'm providing.


----------



## Perverse (Jul 31, 2007)

Delirium said:


> Thought I'd share part of a blog that I was reading and maybe incite more convo to go on in here. _Underlined are the liner notes that the person is talking about_
> 
> And some videos to go with what whole idea of the quote I'm providing.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Jul 31, 2007)

Delirium said:


> Fuck all this whack shit let's take it old school on 'em.


----------



## Tousen (Jul 31, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Delirium_ 



*I Know this song is pretty old*
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=487W_vBeGFQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Jul 31, 2007)

Ok, this might be a slight generalization but anyone named Lil' anything is not even close to the greatest rapper alive.  

Good god, that pisses me off just thinking about him compared to people like Kweli, Aesop, El-P, Brother Ali, Deltron, and the list keeps going.


----------



## delirium (Jul 31, 2007)

The blog I posted wasn't about hip hop dying. It was about Hip Hop losing it's identity for the sake of progression. Like 13 & God. Can you call that shit Hip Hop or is it Indie Rock? Subtle's second album or cLOUDDEAD? Are those Hip Hop records? We're streaming so far out of the norm and experimenting that we're forgetting the basics, fundamentals that make up Hip Hop.

Of course, I'm not saying I exactly agree with that line of thought and the blogger doesn't necessarily either. Just something to think about when we wanna shout out shit like we want "Originality" and "Creativity".



> That was very cool, and I hadn't even heard of them before.



Really? I guess it's not that surprising. Though Digable Planets won a grammy (or were up for one I forget which), whenever hip hop circles talk about Jazz & Hip Hop it's always about Tribe or early Roots. We forget about D Planets and Us3. I'll try and PM their two albums though. REAL good stuff IMO.



> That’s why you gotta love 50, he use to say without a care in the world “Nah, I’m not the greatest rapper, but I sell more records then them.” What could you possibly say in response to that? As badly as we wanted to, it was true.



Haha, I damn near died. It's true though.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jul 31, 2007)

Can anybody tell me which new mainstream hip hop songs are the most popular right now? I haven't been listening to music in a while.


----------



## King Bookah (Jul 31, 2007)

TI - Big Things Poppin is the one I hear the most.  Can't tell you about the rest tho Shin.  

And Hip Hip is not dead.  It just lacks balance.  Nothing wrong with club and dance music whatsoever.  And it's real annoying to see people blame my region for the death of Hip Hop (not saying anyone here did, but I see it elsewhere).  

The only problem is balance. And other annonymous people who sit there and do nothing but yet still have time to complain about Hip Hop's current state.  I say, if you don't like what's going on, go out and do better.  Just something I had to get off my chest.

Sad we've become the "Finger-pointing" generation who can't take responsibility for anything we do.


----------



## delirium (Jul 31, 2007)

Chamillionaire has a new one out. I forget the name but it's actually a pretty good song.

There's Common's The People and Kanye's Can't Tell Me Nothing. UGK's International Player's Anthem. And of course anything New from Wayne is considered hot shit. =/


----------



## competitionbros (Jul 31, 2007)

And any new 50 is an instant smash.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 31, 2007)

Delirium said:


> Chamillionaire has a new one out. I forget the name but it's actually a pretty good song.


_Hip Hop Police_ Ft. Slick Rick


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jul 31, 2007)

gaara d. lucci said:


> TI - Big Things Poppin is the one I hear the most.  Can't tell you about the rest tho Shin.
> 
> And Hip Hip is not dead.  It just lacks balance.  Nothing wrong with club and dance music whatsoever.  And it's real annoying to see people blame my region for the death of Hip Hop (not saying anyone here did, but I see it elsewhere).
> 
> ...



I heard the T.I. song already. It was nice.

I agree on that whole comment. I'm also annoyed at the fact that people blame this specific group of people for the fall of hip hop for some reason. While I do agree that some of the songs that came out recently really made me lose interest in hip hop (Laffy Taffy...WTF?) but I still don't think a few songs mean the end of hip hop. I do agree that I like Dre, Snoop, NWA, Eazy-E etc. a lot better than the artists today but people really need to stop with the shit that "hip hop is dead" thing.

@Delirium's posts, I was never a fan of Chamillionaire to begin with. I'll check out Common though.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 31, 2007)

~Shin~ said:


> Can anybody tell me which new mainstream hip hop songs are the most popular right now? I haven't been listening to music in a while.



The only thing "Mainstream" I can recommend is 
Common's  "Finding Forever"


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jul 31, 2007)

competitionbros said:


> And any new 50 is an instant smash.



Talking about 50 what happened to G Unit? I heard there was going to be a feud between Young Buck and 50?


----------



## delirium (Jul 31, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> _Hip Hop Police_ Ft. Slick Rick



Ah yeah. Now I remember. 'Cause the name of the song is what interested me. I watched this documentary a while back on the "Hip Hop Police" Apparently, the FBI has a whole book on a shit ton of Hip Hop artists which basically racially profiles them and keeps tabs on everything they do.



~Shin~ said:


> @Delirium's posts, I was never a fan of Chamillionaire to begin with. I'll check out Common though.



Yeah, I was never really a Chamillionaire fan either. But admittedly, the song (Hip Hop Police) made me wanna check out some of his better songs.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jul 31, 2007)

Delirium said:


> Yeah, I was never really a Chamillionaire fan either. But admittedly, the song (Hip Hop Police) made me wanna check out some of his better songs.



Got any links?

Oh and I've been meaning to ask, did Eminem have a new song lately? I haven't heard from him in a long time.


----------



## delirium (Jul 31, 2007)

Here's the video to it.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 31, 2007)

Delirium said:


> Ah yeah. Now I remember. 'Cause the name of the song is what interested me. I watched this documentary a while back on the "Hip Hop Police" Apparently, the FBI has a whole book on a shit ton of Hip Hop artists which basically racially profiles them and keeps tabs on everything they do.


I've seen documentaries made by rappers where they claim to have spotted Hip Hop Police trailing them. I'll check for that documentary that's specifically on the Hip Hop Police, it sounds interesting.



~Shin~ said:


> Got any links?
> 
> Oh and I've been meaning to ask, did Eminem have a new song lately? I haven't heard from him in a long time.


His latest single is _Jimmy Crack Corn_ which is on _the Re-Up_ album.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Jul 31, 2007)

I've listened to most of Reachin' by Digable Planets and I've got to say I'm a fan now.  It's some really chill shit, and I'm always a sucker for the jazz/hip-hop combination.  

The link I got for their other album doesn't seem to work though, could anyone help me out?

About the Hip Hop police thing, my roommate's dad works for the CIA and we questioned him about their policy towards rappers....He pretty much laughed in our faces.  I guess it could be classified or something though.


----------



## King Bookah (Jul 31, 2007)

Chamillionaire is awesome, seriously. And he's very intelligent to boot.  I've been following him since Mixtape Messiah.  I gotta catch up on his new stuff tho.  Glad he's getting some recognition, cuz he really can rap.  Don't be fooled by his last singles, trust me on this.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jul 31, 2007)

I just listened to the Chamillionaire song and that was actually good. Much better than his last song.

@Undercovermc do you have the links to the album or just the single?


----------



## competitionbros (Jul 31, 2007)

Delirium said:


> yeah.. it could be classified. Or your friend's dad could be right as well. The documentary I watched though actually showed the book. Shit was HELLA thick. RZA, Foxy Brown, Ja Rule... a bunch of cats were in there. But if there aren't Hip Hop Police.. then there aren't. But I sure as hell wouldn't be surprised if there _are_.






Which is just stupid as shit: Where's the rock police? Where's the "movie" police? Rock and movie/t.v. star are openly doing meth and coc and some have actually stolen but we don't see anyone following their records. WHERE'S THE COP WATCHING LINDSEY LOHAN?


----------



## delirium (Jul 31, 2007)

Well.. considering the types of lives rappers used to lead (or supposedly used to lead) it wouldn't be a surprise if they tried to keep tabs on 'em. But I think one of the interesting things I saw in the movie was that the Hip Hop Police were supposedly already around even when 2pac and Biggie were still alive and they were tailing those two already. Which means, they know how killed those two since well.. they were there.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 31, 2007)

Delirium said:


> Well.. considering the types of lives rappers used to lead (or supposedly used to lead) it wouldn't be a surprise if they tried to keep tabs on 'em. But I think one of the interesting things I saw in the movie was that the Hip Hop Police were supposedly already around even when 2pac and Biggie were still alive and they were tailing those two already. *Which means, they know who killed those two since well.. they were there.*


And possibly behind it..


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Jul 31, 2007)

^This makes me think of "The Proud" by Talib Kweli.  Where did you see this documentary? 

Thanks for album also


----------



## delirium (Jul 31, 2007)

I downloaded it off somewhere. I uploaded the movie on to Up-File a long time ago and posted the link in this thread but the link is dead.

It's called "Rap Sheet: Hip-Hop and the Cops." BTW if you guys wanna look for it.


----------



## competitionbros (Jul 31, 2007)

If I find it I'll upload it, anyone read that book by the one of the _supposed_ "Hip-Hop Cops"? Or if it's even come out yet? i can't think of the name of the damn book or else I'd check myself.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Aug 1, 2007)

SENTINEL404 said:


> Jay-Z has a ghostwriter,  Cam'Ron and Dash have said this numerous times.
> 
> Wayne is the best rapper alive..period, anit no Rakim or KRS.



Kill Ya self dude.

Nas>>>Wayne all day, every day, any damn day.


----------



## LayZ (Aug 1, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> This is true. Hip-Hop has been given an unjust stigma and is a scapegoat for a large number of negatives in society, so the artists are targeted. That and the racial aspect.



I've been watching CNN this week and they've blamed hip hop for dog fighting and for people not talking to the police.


----------



## Tousen (Aug 1, 2007)

LayZ said:


> I've been watching CNN this week and they've blamed hip hop for dog fighting and for people not talking to the police.



Bullshit.. I dont see why everything and anything just happens to be hip hops fault..For once why dont one of the white folks making all the rules and calling all the shots just get on Tv and say *I Blame The Black Folk For This That And The Other* because thats basically what there doing..I mean who is the majority of people that listen to hip hop *Black Folk*..which folk usually raises their kids on not to be a snitch or a tattle-tail *Black Folk*..I mean for once why doesnt someone just try and keep it real and just say what they really wanna say instead of blaming everything on hip hop


and *NO* im not racist and *YES* i am black myself Born and Raised In Brooklyn, New York on Utica Ave. But Im honestly Sick of everything being blamed on hip-hop


----------



## Zhongda (Aug 1, 2007)

Meh they accused Marilyn Manson of something similar - he pointed out that people seem to be neglecting government sponsored social vandalism and focusing on a famous individuals and themes as the cause to their messed up kids.


----------



## Tousen (Aug 1, 2007)

I honestly cant believe how pissed off i am about people trying to blame dog fighting on Hip Hop...Yea DMX and the Ruff Ryders had a few pittbulls showing their fangs and shit..But who cares..I mean Look at DMX..He looks like a pittbull or the type of person that would just snap out for no reason..I mean whose to blame about cocking fighting..Why arent fingers being pointed when people are having their Roosters duke it out to the death..Or even the Snake fights..Whose music do they blame for that


----------



## competitionbros (Aug 1, 2007)

As I say when blame is pointed at a group or object or something: I wanna see what happens when rap and rock and all music that they say "influences kids" goes away and is replaced with kid friendly crap and the same murders and dog fights and shit occurs. THEN who will the blame be placed on.


----------



## Tousen (Aug 1, 2007)

it will never go away because the government will keep on allowing it to sell in stores just for the simple fact that w.e something goes wrong they have something to blame it on


----------



## competitionbros (Aug 1, 2007)

So, rap is a scapegoat to everything that's wrong in their kids? Not that it'd be too surprising, parents always look for _anywhere_ to place the blame for how their kids act other than themselves. So when they hear on the news that rap music is causing violence and such they are all too happy to accept and speak on it.


----------



## Zhongda (Aug 1, 2007)

competitionbros said:


> So, rap is a scapegoat to everything that's wrong in their kids? Not that it'd be too surprising, parents always look for _anywhere_ to place the blame for how their kids act other than themselves. So when they hear on the news that rap music is causing violence and such they are all too happy to accept and speak on it.


mmhm, exactly parents just duwana face the music (lol), it's easier ot blame your own shortcomings on others, and filthy rich musicians are a magnet for that stuff.


----------



## Perverse (Aug 1, 2007)

Delirium said:


> Really? I guess it's not that surprising. Though Digable Planets won a grammy (or were up for one I forget which), whenever hip hop circles talk about Jazz & Hip Hop it's always about Tribe or early Roots. We forget about D Planets and Us3. I'll try and PM their two albums though. REAL good stuff IMO.



Arnold, ain't nobody forgettin' Us3. That right there is some good-ass jazz-rap fusion.


----------



## Gamabunta (Aug 1, 2007)

so i went away to investigate lil wayne an his abilities.

i downloaded 3.1gb of lil wayne. 3 words:








waste
of
space
















i cannot believe i wasted 3 days of bandwidth for this fucking utter shite tripe. honestly, if you like lil wayne. fuck you. hip-hop says "fuck you"


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Aug 1, 2007)

Wow that really is retarded, good thing I follow the rule of anything with "Lil"=bullshit

Anyway


Dub Fresh said:


> Arnold, ain't nobody forgettin' Us3. That right there is some good-ass jazz-rap fusion.


Let's say someone has never heard of them either...what album would you guys recommend?


----------



## Tousen (Aug 1, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> I've got you beat.
> 
> _Dear Mr. Toilet I'm the shit
> Got these other haters pissed cause my toilet paper thick_
> ...





well if we are quoting lil wayne allow me to quote my favorite line ive heard him say





> "You look a lil salty have ya' self a chill coffee"




*CAN SOMEONE PLEASE EXPLAIN TO ME WHAT THE FUCK DOES THIS MEAN?*

Please note this is from his shit best rapper alive


----------



## pnoypridz (Aug 1, 2007)

^Salty = embarrassed, humiliated, or upset

so that means your upset or humiliated so chill out (i think that wat it means)


----------



## Tousen (Aug 1, 2007)

so hes saying you look a little upset you should have yourself a chill coffee???


----------



## competitionbros (Aug 1, 2007)

coffee perks people up...or maybe it's in place of "chill pill" I dunno, I don't try to understand that guy. Oh here's another one: I'm on like the television.......this is just one sad punch. And MTV has the nerve to say he's the hottest MC in the game right now.


----------



## Tousen (Aug 1, 2007)

competitionbros said:


> coffee perks people up...or maybe it's in place of "chill pill" I dunno, I don't try to understand that guy. Oh here's another one: I'm on like the television.......this is just one sad punch. And *MTV* has the nerve to say he's the hottest MC in the game right now.



thats all that matters right there


----------



## King Bookah (Aug 1, 2007)

Now, I'm no big Wayne fan, but I see what you guys did thar.  You took his worst lines and used it for evidence.  That's fair.  Even still those lines do suck.

But I guess now you guys know how I feel when I hear Jay Z mentioned as GOAT.  Biggest crock of BS i've ever heard.

Also, HOTTEST (key word) MC in the game.  NOT THE MOST LYRICAL.  Reading can be fun.


----------



## Tousen (Aug 1, 2007)

gaara d. lucci said:


> Now, I'm no big Wayne fan, but I see what you guys did thar.  You took his worst lines and used it for evidence.  That's fair.  Even still those lines do suck.
> 
> *But I guess now you guys know how I feel when I hear Jay Z mentioned as GOAT.  Biggest crock of BS i've ever heard.*
> 
> Also, HOTTEST (key word) MC in the game.  NOT THE MOST LYRICAL.  Reading can be fun.



Whoa calling Lil Wayne GOAT and calling Jay- Z GOAT are 2 completey different things at least Jay-Z actually did something to the game..Lil Wayne has done nothing and probably will never do anything to either improve or change the game

and im not calling Jay-Z GOAT but he is definitely in the top 5 or 10 depending on how far back you go


----------



## competitionbros (Aug 1, 2007)

gaara d. lucci said:


> Now, I'm no big Wayne fan, but I see what you guys did thar.  You took his worst lines and used it for evidence.  That's fair.  Even still those lines do suck.
> 
> But I guess now you guys know how I feel when I hear Jay Z mentioned as GOAT.  Biggest crock of BS i've ever heard.
> 
> Also, HOTTEST (key word) MC in the game.  NOT THE MOST LYRICAL.  Reading can be fun.




He's not the hottest, he's the most visible.


----------



## King Bookah (Aug 1, 2007)

Like I said tho, not a big Wayne fan.  He and Jay Z both have their moments, but I've heard nothing from thing qualifying them to be the greatest of all time.  I'd put Nas and Em before them anyday of the week.    

But don't get me wrong tho, they make very listenable tracks and I am fans of both, but they're very overrated IMO.


----------



## Niabingi (Aug 1, 2007)

Lyrics contribute to a rappers general skill/level/greatness however none of these seem to matter when it comes to being hot or having your name out there. There are in my mind only two circumstance when lyrics can by bypassed 

1) The rapper has such a next level persona, charisma and just an individual way about them they can get away with weak lyrics. The best example I can think of is OBD guy had insaaaaaaaaaaane amounts of charisma and my fave odb track has no lyrical depth whatsoever at all. Thats just not why people listen to him.
2) the rapper has a little bit of exception number 1 and also a very unique flow or style of rapping. First person who jumped into my head was Busta.

Lil Wayne falls into neither category he is not special enough to be allowed to get away with weak lyrics. Infact for me nothing puts him above random generic rapper A


----------



## competitionbros (Aug 1, 2007)

OK here's the list:


1. Lil Wayne
2. T.I.
3. Game
4. Andre 3000
5. Kanye West
6. Young Jeezy
7. Jay-z
8. 50 Cent
9. Common
10. Jim Jones



That's the list given, now come on does this not look wrong? Game above Dre? Jeezy above Jay and COMMON behind both 50 and jeezy.


----------



## King Bookah (Aug 1, 2007)

Again, the list is HOTTEST in the game.  Really, do you think Jeezy would be there for lyrical ability.  I'm starting think people aren't actually paying attention and are just seeing what they want.  

Again, HOTTEST, meaning visibility, sales, etc.  NOT LYRICAL ABILITY People


----------



## Undercovermc (Aug 1, 2007)

^That list was compiled by MTV based on who's the hottest not who's the best right now. So the list is pretty much meaningless.


----------



## Tousen (Aug 1, 2007)

gaara d. lucci said:


> Like I said tho, not a big Wayne fan.  He and Jay Z both have their moments, but I've heard nothing from thing qualifying them to be the greatest of all time. * I'd put Nas and Em before them anyday of the week.    *
> 
> But don't get me wrong tho, they make very listenable tracks and I am fans of both, but they're very overrated IMO.



How do you both Nas and Em before Jay-z as GOAT..i mean im not a Jay Z fan boy or anything but I dont see how either one of those artist could be label GOAT before him. I mean they are both lyrically better then Jay Z and thats a fact and if anyone denies it there are just stupid.. But if we are talking  GOAT we are not just talking lyrics we are talking everything all together..The overrall spot as some will say. And as a overrall artist i believe Jay-Z is better then both Eminem and Nas..Eminem may not be far away because he completely flipped the game upside down for being a white boy but i know for a fact that he is overrall a better artist then nas


----------



## competitionbros (Aug 1, 2007)

gaara d. lucci said:


> Again, the list is HOTTEST in the game.  Really, do you think Jeezy would be there for lyrical ability.  I'm starting think people aren't actually paying attention and are just seeing what they want.
> 
> Again, HOTTEST, meaning visibility, sales, etc.  NOT LYRICAL ABILITY People






That doesn't make since, if it's just for hotness then why is Dre on there when he hasn't really done anything lately? The same goes for Game, where has he been lately, he's in a Nas video and that Ay Baby remix vid and that's it. NO wait, even Jeezy hasn't done anything lately.


----------



## King Bookah (Aug 1, 2007)

I didn't say Nas and Em were GOAT.  I said that they are better than Jay Z.  I don't know who the GOAT is because I haven't heard him (her) yet.

@Comp Bros: Jeezy went Gold in two weeks. And every single he dropped has been a smash hit.  don't why the Game is on there tho since he hasn't done anything lately.  The list is questionable I agree, but not based on lyrical prowess.  It's the people who everybody's talking about these days.  Basically, who has the biggest buzz.


----------



## Tousen (Aug 1, 2007)

gaara d. lucci said:


> I didn't say Nas and Em were GOAT.  I said that they are better than Jay Z.  I don't know who the GOAT is because I haven't heard him (her) yet.



ok so what do you mean by better lyrically or overrall ???





competitionbros said:


> OK here's the list:




1. Lil Wayne - wtf is his name doing at number 1 and who did  he pay to get it there
2. T.I. - no comment on him because im not a fan
3. Game - i think that whole g-unot thing might of hurt his career just a little bit
4. Andre 3000 - havent really heard much from him besides the walk it our remix and the throw some d's on it remix. both of his verse where hott
5. Kanye West - This name should be higher
6. Young Jeezy - what was his last song "Go Getta" with R. Kelly
7. Jay-z - no disrepect to be people before this name but they should be there
8. 50 Cent - no comment honestly 
9. Common - lower then 50 cent..be serious
10. Jim Jones - why is his name even on the list..his last shit was fly high and that shit is dumb old now..not even giant fans do that shit anymore


----------



## delirium (Aug 1, 2007)

Niabingi said:


> Lyrics contribute to a rappers general skill/level/greatness however none of these seem to matter when it comes to being hot or having your name out there. There are in my mind only two circumstance when lyrics can by bypassed
> 
> 1) The rapper has such a next level persona, charisma and just an individual way about them they can get away with weak lyrics. The best example I can think of is OBD guy had insaaaaaaaaaaane amounts of charisma and my fave odb track has no lyrical depth whatsoever at all. Thats just not why people listen to him.
> 2) the rapper has a little bit of exception number 1 and also a very unique flow or style of rapping. First person who jumped into my head was Busta.
> ...



Haha.. Nia always coming with some on point posts. 

Though.. I don't think people give ODB enough credit for his lyrics. Sure, there were some tracks where he said absolutely nothing. But some tracks dude was dropping knowledge undeniable. R.I.P. to one of the greatest.


----------



## competitionbros (Aug 1, 2007)

gaara d. lucci said:


> @Comp Bros: Jeezy went Gold in two weeks. And every single he dropped has been a smash hit.  don't why the Game is on there tho since he hasn't done anything lately.  The list is questionable I agree, but not based on lyrical prowess.  It's the people who everybody's talking about these days.  Basically, who has the biggest buzz.





I will agree with most of that except the "biggest buzz" comment, since Dre should not be on there if that was the case. The best way I can think of putting it is either we don't understand what the "panel" that comprised the list was looking for or that they themselves didn't know what they were looking for.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Aug 1, 2007)

Does 50 even do anything anymore?


----------



## delirium (Aug 1, 2007)

He makes money.


----------



## Niabingi (Aug 1, 2007)

I think its a sad condemnation of hiphop if buzz and hype some how becomes more important than skill, message or the music in itself. 

@Del what you say about ODB is true people do tend to remember the craziness he laid on tracks rather than the lyrical. I know that I am often guitly of that.


----------



## Dre (Aug 1, 2007)

competitionbros said:


> OK here's the list:
> 
> 
> 1. Lil Wayne
> ...



wrong the real list, my list goes this way.

1. Wayne
2. T.I.
3. Kanye
4. 3000
5. Game
6. Young JEezy
7. Jay-Z
8. 50
9. Common
10. JIm jones


----------



## Tousen (Aug 1, 2007)

Niabingi said:


> I think its a sad condemnation of hiphop if buzz and hype some how becomes more important than skill, message or the music in itself.




Thats what is has come down to..And i personally blame MTV and BET for this..Shows like TRL and 106 and park..never show anything about a artist skills or anything of that sort..its whatever the people think are hott that makes it on the list and thats why people get the image that these songs out now are hott shit because they have been aired on TRL for 64 times at the number 1 spot or something like that




Niabingi said:


> @Del what you say about ODB is true people do tend to remember the craziness he laid on tracks rather than the lyrical. I know that I am often guitly of that.




Lol oh man 

Honestly i dont think anyone would ever, ever, ever, ever, ever consider ODB to be one of the greats or even put his name anywhere close to the list..I know ODB my older brother was a big wu tang fan so i heard all the craziness he had to say.. and the man honestly has skills but his appearance and the stuff that he would talk about would not put him on the list..thats why alot of people are turned off by ODB as i believe you said already



~Shin~ said:


> Does 50 even do anything anymore?



Shakes his ass for the money.. I say 50 has completely sold out to the game..is a complete hypocrite for all the shit he had to say about Ja Rule


----------



## delirium (Aug 1, 2007)

Yeah it's hard not to be swayed by is stage presence. I mean, dude could just get up on stage and make incoherent sounds and you'll still go buck wild for him. xD

But like I said, dude could be deep when he wanted. Like on that song Diesel where he says..

_Stay up at night don't sleep on your moon
Rest in the day because it's sunlight
Reverse thought psychology_

Where he's talking about how we live in a patriarchal society and dismiss women. Sun, Moon, Star. Man, Woman, Child. Don't sleep on your moon. We have reverse thought, psychology. It's like damn... he said all that in three lines and shit.

Interesting thing he also said in this song..(which is what we were talking about earlier with the Hip Hop Police and shit). At the intro of the song.. in the background he says..

_I need help
The government is after me
I need help
Someone help me please
Someone help me!
They already did 2Pac
Biggie Smalls
Someone help me!
Someone help me please!_


----------



## Tousen (Aug 1, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Sing Alongs_ 




*IF YOU KNOW IT SING IT*
[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=KbRnncg6h4g[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=N59-KujbEY0[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=ay-vh2tnyMg[/YOUTUBE]





*Spoiler*: _This is Hip-Hop_ 




*WHERE HAS MUSIC LIKE THIS WENT???*
[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=GDfToFcJ2J4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Perverse (Aug 2, 2007)

Keith Murray has a new freestyle promoting his new album, Rap-Murr-Phobia:


*Spoiler*: _Keith Murray_ 



[youtube=skXYaatnFvY]Keith Murray - BET Rap City Freestyle 31.07.07[/youtube]​


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 2, 2007)

hilarious



> MediaTakeOut.com got its hands on what we're told is an excerpt from Karrine "Superhead" Steffans' new book The Vixen Diaries. According to our source, this is from the chapter where Karrine rates men in the hip hop industry. Ladies and gentleman, this right here is off the chains...
> 
> JUELZ SANTANA:
> How was it?
> ...



                                                   .


----------



## Perverse (Aug 2, 2007)

I lol'd, but this doesn't have much relevance unless one of us plans to fuck a rap star.


----------



## Niabingi (Aug 2, 2007)

.....I don't even really know what to say.


----------



## Tousen (Aug 2, 2007)

wow is pretty much all that comes out of my mouth


----------



## Dre (Aug 2, 2007)

Super head is such a smut she was on oprah talking all that bull shit now shes back talking about dicks.


----------



## delirium (Aug 2, 2007)

Why did I just read that shit right now? :S

God damn hoes.


----------



## Tousen (Aug 2, 2007)

Delirium said:


> Why did I just read that shit right now? :S
> 
> God damn hoes.



yea seriously..her shit must be (         )    wide as hell...that really is a list of people and arent like half of them married..and i had no clue missy elliot was a rug muncher :amazed 





ill be back going to go listen to some more Wu - Tang and try to figure what went wrong with the rap game
:can




does anyone know where i can buy a Wu-Tang Sweatshirt from. I think i know what i wanna be for halloween..i think they sell machettes at walmart for like seven bucks each


----------



## Dan (Aug 2, 2007)

She had sex with all these guys, and has the cheek to brag about it. shes more than a slut. This is so a publicity stunt.


----------



## Tousen (Aug 2, 2007)

well im sure her services werent free


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 2, 2007)

Who would pay to stick their dick in the grand canyon?


----------



## Tousen (Aug 2, 2007)

*New Topic If You Dont Mind*


*IS HIP-HOP REALLY DEAD????*

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=NIsL_VMCLwA[/YOUTUBE]

*JUST LISTEN TO IT AND TELL ME WHAT YOU THINK*​




after hearing this i personally dont think jeezy has any room to talk about whether hip hop is alive or dead


----------



## Undercovermc (Aug 2, 2007)

I remember when I first heard that interview. Young Jeezy is confused. What does "busting guns" and "being in the streets" have to do with good hip-hop? And why does he feel the need to divide the perspective of hip-hop between American and England? His comments on the state of hip-hop hold no weight in my opinion.


----------



## Tousen (Aug 2, 2007)

his biggest mistake was like "watch when the charts come out" that has nothing to do with hip hop

i say he needs at least 5 more years before he can make a comment on the life and death of hip hop


----------



## delirium (Aug 2, 2007)

Wow.. I just lost whatever respect I had for him. None of his comments made much sense. Hip Hop is dead 'cause cats like him don't even know what Hip Hop is anymore. 

I like how he threw in, "Hip Hop is a way of life." like that was supposed to earn him points even though it coincided with NOTHING he was saying. He probably heard KRS One say that or some shit and thought he he spout it out it might make him look like he knew what he was saying. Gotta love it.

Also, from what I hear, cats outside of the US have mad respect for the Hip Hop game. Cats who might not even speak english can recite songs verbatim. They love the shit. This dude does not know what he's talking about.


----------



## Tousen (Aug 2, 2007)

i think jeezy's pride is hurt...he sounds hurt


----------



## Crowe (Aug 2, 2007)

Gym Class Heroes is awesome tbh.


----------



## Dan (Aug 2, 2007)

When he said 'Whos is Nas to say hip-Hop is dead' made me think, who is he to even answer this question. Nas has been through the change of Hip-Hop thats why he said it. Young Jeezy is looking at it from his prospective of Hip-hop. He must think Hip-Hop is a 1# hit.


----------



## Undercovermc (Aug 2, 2007)

pek the villain said:


> Gym Class Heroes is awesome tbh.


_As Cruel As School Children_ <3


----------



## Niabingi (Aug 2, 2007)

What a twat!... seriously that pissed me off no ends cause my man was not even listening to the explanation being given to him. I hate trying to reason with or explain myself to people who don't know how to listen.
Seriously he just has no clue about what the term hiphop means I could clearly understand the point being made.

Also fuck him about that London comment that pissed me off because I grew up listening to hip hop and living it and know so many people who do the same.

@Pek are gym class heroes really good? My first exposure to them was cupids chokehold and I have to say that put me of any further investigation.


----------



## delirium (Aug 2, 2007)

Nas said:
			
		

> Some people say it's bold. Some people say I'm saying what they wanna say. Some people don't agree. Some people are outraged. Some people want to see what the album is about. To me, hip-hop's been dead for years. We all should know that, come on. With that being said, then, *the object of the game now is to make money off of exploiting it. That's what it's all about-- get this money. That's basically what I'm saying.*





			
				Jeezy said:
			
		

> watch when the charts come out



Oh, silly Jeezy. xD


----------



## Tousen (Aug 2, 2007)

wow i guess jeezy didnt read or hear about that conversation with nas...because he pretty much just answered nas's statement...which is very true



all its about now its numba 1 spots and going platinum


----------



## Crowe (Aug 2, 2007)

> @Pek are gym class heroes really good? My first exposure to them was cupids chokehold and I have to say that put me of any further investigation.


I personally like them. I liked Cupid Chokehold the first time I heard it but I got really tired of it, so I stopped listening to them for a while...I waited several months and now gave it a try after someone kept writing about it, I bleive it was Undercovermc, and I enjoyed the albums. 

They are softer hip-hop/rnb, and reminds me of bloc party with a softer touch. I enjoyed it, I don't know whether you will though but I think giving it a try couldn't hurt really.


----------



## King Bookah (Aug 2, 2007)

Seems to me that Hip Hop has always included going Platinum and gettin money.  Don't know why everybody got the idea that it wasn't.  I highly doubt that Nas and Jay Z would've rapped for free back in the day.  Unless you buy into that "I love Hip Hop, not the money" BS.  

And yeah, Jeezy has never been a rocket scientist.  No big news there since you can tell from his albums that he's pretty simple.


----------



## Niabingi (Aug 2, 2007)

Back in the day when hiphop was first crafted nobody was going platinum. People were barely making money out of it the more hiphop grew in the eyes of mainstream the more artists went platinum the more important it became.

It's now a part of the game in a way but still is not important in terms of the definition of hiphop, after all even Vanilla ice has gone platinum...



> They are softer hip-hop/rnb, and reminds me of bloc party with a softer touch


The bloc party comparison won me over.


----------



## Tousen (Aug 2, 2007)

hell platinum wasnt even invented back in the day...when rap music was coming out on tapes and vhs people were more concerned about sending a message to the people or giving them something to relate to


----------



## competitionbros (Aug 2, 2007)

The problem is that too many rappers think sales=skills, which is about as stupid as it gets.


----------



## Tousen (Aug 3, 2007)

so i must say today was a very good day for me..i was driving home from work today blasting ODB and these 2 guys..i would say at least 30 and up actually turned their music down and started singing to ODB


today was definitely a good day


----------



## delirium (Aug 8, 2007)

You know what it is..


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 8, 2007)

^ Gorgeous is what that is Del.

Love that clip.

Need mooooore.

>.<


----------



## Purple haze (Aug 8, 2007)

I don't like to do this at all but.... Can somebody hook me up with some Del tha Funkee Homosapien.

I have the first two albums but I need Future Development and both sides of the brain.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Aug 9, 2007)

Del's the shit, one of my favorites for sure.  I'd upload something for you but I don't know how unfortunately...

On a different note, has anyone heard the solo album from Rob Sonic? I've heard him with Aesop and a track on Definitive Swim and I liked them both a lot. If any of you hip-hop experts have an opinion I'd love to hear it.


----------



## Bobby Milk (Aug 9, 2007)

Ya'll needa check out them philly boys, like Eddie Morris and Chic raw.....


----------



## makeoutparadise (Aug 9, 2007)

D.R.E., Grand master flash,  pac, and B.I.G.  thats all my love for rap and hip-hop right there.


----------



## Bobby Milk (Aug 9, 2007)

*Yezzur.....*



makeoutparadise2 said:


> D.R.E., Grand master flash,  pac, and B.I.G.  thats all my love for rap and hip-hop right there.



They paved the way for most of the GOOD artist in todays hip-hop..


----------



## Dre (Aug 9, 2007)

UGK's album is crazyyyy yall need to check that out.


----------



## delirium (Aug 9, 2007)

Here's some shit ya'll might like.


----------



## Perverse (Aug 9, 2007)

Styles P has a new album out called _Independence._ Reflection Eternal is always nice.


----------



## Tousen (Aug 9, 2007)

I think i might have to look that up when i go home

havent really heard anything from D-block after the whole G-Unit thing


----------



## Buster (Aug 9, 2007)

I'm not really a hardcore rap/hiphop fan or w/e. I like rappers like DMX, Busta Rhymes, Nas, Mobb Deep etc.
DMX has some funny songs though, like X gonna give it to ya or Coming Thru

I liked G-Unit in the old days, my favorite was Llyod Banks but.. they're like gone now. Rotten Apple wasn't a big succes.


----------



## LayZ (Aug 9, 2007)

Delirium said:


> Here's some shit ya'll might like.



Great post, thanks Del!


----------



## Perverse (Aug 10, 2007)

Tousen said:


> I think i might have to look that up when i go home
> 
> havent really heard anything from D-block after the whole G-Unit thing



It's a street album, so nothing special.


----------



## Tousen (Aug 10, 2007)

Dub Fresh said:


> It's a street album, so nothing special.



Thanks 


So Im not trying to step on anyones toes or anything like that. But i was born and raised on the East Coast. So i grew up listening to East Coast music. I just recently moved to the Mid West and all i can say is wow.. There music is something else.. I can honestly understand why Nas said Hip Hop was dead..Im not trying to say whose music is better or anything like that..But when i hear stuff like this play on the radio over and over it puts a frown on my face


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=kFac7eQ8R58[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gamabunta (Aug 10, 2007)

i read the name of the song and shut off my PC


----------



## Tousen (Aug 10, 2007)

Gamabunta said:


> i read the name of the song and shut off my PC



thank you

like has hip hop gone so far off that anyone and anybody can become a "rap artist"...and whats sad is they are all one hit wonders


----------



## delirium (Aug 10, 2007)

You do know Common, Ye, Lupe and the whole Rhymsayers crew are from the Mid West, right?

That was pretty horrid though. xD


----------



## rockstar sin (Aug 10, 2007)

Props to Common for having the #1 album in the country and it's about time too.


----------



## Tousen (Aug 10, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> "SUPERMAN DAT HOE!"  How do you Superman a hoe, and what does it do. That song makes me feel bad about wearing Bape =/



ive asked some people at a local barber shop and they all looked at me as if i said the Cop were giving out random drug test to anyone and everyone




Delirium said:


> You do know Common, Ye, Lupe and the whole Rhymsayers crew are from the Mid West, right?
> 
> That was pretty horrid though. xD



Im not bashing all artist...I just have a problem with the taste of music or w.e they wanna call it because they really cant call it music or at least not hip hop


----------



## Perverse (Aug 10, 2007)

Tousen said:


> Im not bashing all artist...I just have a problem with the taste of music or w.e they wanna call it because they really cant call it music or at least not hip hop



What are you talking about? Dude, the Midwest produces the dopest soul/hip-hop artists. Common, Lupe and Ye are all known for the soulful nature of their music. If you still got a problem with the Midwest, try listening to *Soul Position*. That is some real Midwest shit.


----------



## Tousen (Aug 10, 2007)

soul/hip hop and hip hop are 2 different things


----------



## Perverse (Aug 10, 2007)

What? Dude, it comes under the banner of hip-hop. Ask Del if you like, Soul Position is first and foremost a hip-hop group.


----------



## Tousen (Aug 10, 2007)

it is a branch off of hip hop - same way ganster rap is a branch off of rap


and i dont listen to soul...i listen to regular hip hop


----------



## Perverse (Aug 10, 2007)

Regular being what exactly?


----------



## Tousen (Aug 10, 2007)

where im at now on the radio station they play stuff like

pop it lock it drop - luey i think 
soldier boy - whoever
tat it up - alliance
rock her hip - crime mob
wipe me down - boosie
coffe shop - lil joc


thats what i can remember listening too on my way from work today

and again im not bashing the artist of the mid west...i just have a strong dislike to there taste of music and find it hard to believe they call this hip hop


----------



## Perverse (Aug 10, 2007)

Just cos you ain't a drug pusher doesn't mean you aren't 'real.' You from the ATL or somewhere in the South, judging from the taste. Good for thumping bass lines, but I'm not a fan, 'specially the crunk movement. Destroying hip-hop, IMO. And that Party Like A Rock Star song. Absolute, utter trash.


----------



## Tousen (Aug 11, 2007)

Dub Fresh said:


> Just cos you ain't a drug pusher doesn't mean you aren't 'real.' You from the ATL or somewhere in the South, judging from the taste. Good for thumping bass lines, but I'm not a fan, 'specially the crunk movement. Destroying hip-hop, IMO. And that Party Like A Rock Star song. Absolute, utter trash.



no no no..your completely misunderstanding me..everything you just said i complete agree with...those songs are not my favorite..hell i dont even like them..its just that all the rap/hip-hop stations in my area play these songs



this is the radio station im forced to listen to..and here is there website


have of the songs they play..they play more then 5 times in a hour


----------



## Perverse (Aug 11, 2007)

Right, well tbh, if you don't like Common/Kanye/Lupe, then I don't know what to say. But calling the Midwest 'not hip-hop,' that's just plain wrong.


----------



## Tousen (Aug 11, 2007)

Dub Fresh said:


> Right, well tbh, if you don't like Common/Kanye/Lupe, then I don't know what to say. But calling the Midwest 'not hip-hop,' that's just plain wrong.



to me Chi-Town is more east then where im at..and both kanye and common have more of a east coast flow to them..but that is also my opinion..and i dont know where lupe is from

the music they listen to is not hip hop


----------



## Perverse (Aug 11, 2007)

They're all from the Chi, and just cos the music they listen to isn't hip-hop doesn't mean they aren't hip-hop. Just listen to Soul Position (don't let the name deceive you), and get back to me.


----------



## Tousen (Aug 11, 2007)

see all these names you are giving me..i just havent heard of...i grew up listen to wu tang and naughty by nature, modd deep, mop, roc a fella, death row records, outlawz, digital underground, tribe called quest, kris kross, bad boy, mos def, and etc


----------



## Perverse (Aug 11, 2007)

There are some nice names there, for sure. I'll PM you the Soul Position.


----------



## Tousen (Aug 11, 2007)

yea exactly but as you can see none of them really fit in the Soul/hip hop area


----------



## Perverse (Aug 11, 2007)

Oh, Common and Ye's beats definitely do.


----------



## Tousen (Aug 11, 2007)

so i guess i will ask..what is the difference between soul/hip hop and R&B???


----------



## Perverse (Aug 11, 2007)

Well, soul/hip-hop has the more chilled-out, R&B type beats, 'cept the dudes is rapping, not singing.


----------



## delirium (Aug 11, 2007)

Damn.. never heard of Soul Position?

Fucking Blueprint is my favorite rapper right now. Him and Gift of Gab on par for my favorite new school emcees. Dudes is just taking it to another level IMO.

*ED!*t:

Man.. that got me in the mood. I'mma put some Blueprint in the speakers right now.


----------



## Tousen (Aug 11, 2007)

i figured that would be the main difference


----------



## Perverse (Aug 11, 2007)

Delirium said:


> Damn.. never heard of Soul Position?
> 
> Fucking Blueprint is my favorite rapper right now. Him and Gift of Gab on par for my favorite new school emcees. Dudes is just taking it to another level IMO.
> 
> ...



This dude is sadly uninformed about the real hip-hop. I'm listening to a new Sean Price mixtape atm. Fancy a link, Del?


----------



## delirium (Aug 11, 2007)

I would say yeah.. But I'd probably not download it since I'm on a J-Zone & Sinuous trip right now and listening to nothing but. I prolly won't download it for a while and the link ends up dying.

I could take a break for Blueprint though.


----------



## Tousen (Aug 11, 2007)

soul hip hop> me


i guess im going to have to do some homework in order to be able to hang with Del's conversation


----------



## Perverse (Aug 11, 2007)

It's not my link, so no matter. Will PM it now


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 11, 2007)

Dub Fresh said:


> Rhymesayers is straight nice. Blueprint is fuckin' insane.
> 
> Do you have the promo or the full album?



Just the promo, I can't find the full album anywhere.


----------



## Perverse (Aug 11, 2007)

Yeah, it ain't out yet. Don't worry about gettin' it to me, I'll get it when it comes out later this month.


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 11, 2007)

I need that Blueprint Del.

if you do not mind.


----------



## Perverse (Aug 11, 2007)

I can get you Printmatic, Chamber Music and 1988. If Del can get you The Weightroom and Iron & Niacin, we're sweet. Will PM you now.

*EDIT*: No Printmatic, sorry. Del will need to get you that, cos my upload speed is fuxx0red.


----------



## delirium (Aug 11, 2007)

Catatonik said:


> I need that Blueprint Del.
> 
> if you do not mind.



Dub.. can I get Printmatic. I actually don't have that.

haha.. nevermind.

But I'll send Cata Soul Position, (8 Million Stories, All Things Go Better, & Unlimited EP)


----------



## Tousen (Aug 11, 2007)

wow am i the only one that doesnt know the ways of soul/hip hop???


----------



## Perverse (Aug 11, 2007)

Sure thing dude, do ya thing. I coulda sent that too, but I thought he only wanted the solo shit. In that case, however, I'll get him the Greenhouse Effect album that's available for free download.


----------



## delirium (Aug 11, 2007)

Tousen said:


> wow am i the only one that doesnt know the ways of soul/hip hop???



Blueprint's music isn't really Soul Hip Hop. Dude is just from the Mid West. xD

If you like that East Coast stuff though, I'd rec listening to 1988 since it's an album dedicated to the year 1988 and has a sound that's straight from that era. Really dope stuff.


----------



## Tousen (Aug 11, 2007)

see i was born in the east coast grew up on the east coast and just moved to the mid west..so far its EC>MW


but maybe i should do some more studying before i start judging..my barber told me that most of the stuff they listen to in INDY comes from the south..and i personally hate the SOUTH

except mike jones and rick ross


----------



## delirium (Aug 11, 2007)

Down South wise.. minus cats like Cee-lo and OutKast and Little Brother.. I'd say my favorite emcee would be Magno AKA Magnificent. More of a mixtape rapper but DAAAMN if dude doesn't have cool little punchlines and a nice little flow. None of the crunk shit, either.


----------



## Perverse (Aug 11, 2007)

I hate Mike Jones, Rick Ross is average. But dude, you have to hear Midwest rappers. A while back peK pimped this dude called P.O.S. Another solid Midwest artist right there.

EDIT: I don't like Magno all that much. Cee-Lo is win, ditto for Little Brother. I never really liked OutKast all that much though. But Luda is the best ATLien there is, even though he was born in the Chi (Midwest! Get my drift, Tousen?).


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 11, 2007)

I look forward to the new stuff. Loving the True Live, such a funky sound, and the accents add a certain edge to it.


----------



## delirium (Aug 11, 2007)

Dub Fresh said:


> I hate Mike Jones, Rick Ross is average. But dude, you have to hear Midwest rappers. *A while back peK pimped this dude called P.O.S*. Another solid Midwest artist right there.



Aw man.. I fuckin love P.O.S. Such an original style coming from him. And for someone from the underground he has such a BIG sound. Almost mainstream like. I was supposed to do that pimp but peK got to it before me. 



> EDIT: I don't like Magno all that much. Cee-Lo is win, ditto for Little Brother. *I never really liked OutKast all that much though.* But Luda is the best ATLien there is, even though he was born in the Chi (Midwest! Get my drift, Tousen?).



Alright. Dub is dead to me. 



Catatonik said:


> I look forward to the new stuff. Loving the True Live, such a funky sound, and the accents add a certain edge to it.



Yeah, True Live is from Australia. I love the accent as well. The Truth of This is my favorite song on there. Such a gem.


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 11, 2007)

The classical compositioning is what really takes them to awesome though.


----------



## Perverse (Aug 11, 2007)

Delirium said:


> Aw man.. I fuckin love P.O.S. Such an original style coming from him. And for someone from the underground he has such a BIG sound. Almost mainstream like. I was supposed to do that pimp but peK got to it before me.


I didn't like it originally, but it grew on me. Now I'm spinning that shit a lot more, since I (recently) discovered the magic of Rhymesayers.


> Alright. Dub is dead to me.


Hey! I didn't mind their latest album, actually some of the tracks on it were real nice, but I hated Speakerboxxx/The Love Below. Beats were wack, IMO.


> Yeah, True Live is from Australia. I love the accent as well. The Truth of This is my favorite song on there. Such a gem.


I hate Aussie accents in any music, ironically, considering I'm from Down Under.


----------



## Tousen (Aug 11, 2007)

Dub Fresh said:


> I hate Mike Jones, Rick Ross is average. But dude, you have to hear Midwest rappers. A while back peK pimped this dude called P.O.S. Another solid Midwest artist right there.
> 
> EDIT: I don't like Magno all that much. Cee-Lo is win, ditto for Little Brother. I never really liked OutKast all that much though. But Luda is the best ATLien there is, even though he was born in the Chi (Midwest! Get my drift, Tousen?).



dude did you just put luda over outkast???


----------



## Perverse (Aug 11, 2007)

Looks like I'm fighting a losing battle here, but yes, I did. I fucking dig Luda, to the max. Probably one of my all-time fave mainstream artists. He has some mean punchlines.


----------



## Tousen (Aug 11, 2007)

wow thats something..i would put luda maybe on big boi's level maybe a notch lower..but he is no where close to andre


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 11, 2007)

If it is any consolation, I do not care for either


----------



## Perverse (Aug 11, 2007)

Tousen said:


> wow thats something..i would put luda maybe on big boi's level maybe a notch lower..but he is no where close to andre


That's your opinion. I actually prefer Big Boi to Andre 3000.


Catatonik said:


> If it is any consolation, I do not care for either


OK, that is blasphemy. *kicks Cata from the thread*


----------



## delirium (Aug 11, 2007)

Catatonik said:


> The classical compositioning is what really takes them to awesome though.



Man.. that opening violin track? What a way to start off an album. 



Dub Fresh said:


> I didn't like it originally, but it grew on me. Now I'm spinning that shit a lot more, since I (recently) discovered the magic of Rhymesayers.
> 
> Hey! I didn't mind their latest album, actually some of the tracks on it were real nice, but I hated Speakerboxxx/The Love Below. Beats were wack, IMO.
> 
> I hate Aussie accents in any music, ironically, considering I'm from Down Under.



Funny thing is, I didn't like it at first either. But I only listened to it once and I bought like 5 albums so I went to the others. But when I went back to it.. damn, I just fell in love. 

I reserve the right to say that since my top 3 emcees of all time are Rakim, GZA, and *Andre 3000*. Anyone who disses them.. man... I can't even believe there are people who can't like OutKast. This is one of those few times where I'll say opinion means shite and it's a F A C T that OutKast are your favorite rapper's favorite rapper. 

The only aussie acts I know of are True Live, Hilltop Hoods & Pegz. (all dope BTW)


----------



## Tousen (Aug 11, 2007)

big boi > andre

this is the first time im hearing of such a thing


----------



## Perverse (Aug 11, 2007)

Delirium said:


> Funny thing is, I didn't like it at first either. But I only listened to it once and I bought like 5 albums so I went to the others. But when I went back to it.. damn, I just fell in love.
> 
> I reserve the right to say that since my top 3 emcees of all time are Rakim, GZA, and *Andre 3000*. Anyone who disses them.. man... I can't even believe there are people who can't like OutKast. This is one of those few times where I'll say opinion means shite and it's a F A C T that OutKast are your favorite rapper's favorite rapper.
> 
> The only aussie acts I know of are True Live, Hilltop Hoods & Pegz. (all dope BTW)


I've never heard Pegz, but I fucking HATE Hilltop Hoods with a passion. Sorry for the lack of OutKast love dude, but thats my opinion. And fuck you and your opinion don't matter shit, man, my opinion is what counts!


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 11, 2007)

I know what I like, and I do not care for OutKast, or Ludacris, or Andre (though I do not actively dislike them either).

Given that I came to hip-hop as I was turning towards more intelligent and thought-provoking lyrics my faves are Gift of Gab, K'naan and Lee Raback right now...but that flows a lot.


----------



## Perverse (Aug 11, 2007)

I don't feel Gift of Gab all that much either, tbh. Just don't maul me.


----------



## Tousen (Aug 11, 2007)

just listen to andre


Here

Here


----------



## Perverse (Aug 11, 2007)

I'll do it later, I'm busy listening to Aesop Rock. If you haven't heard him, hand yourself in to the police. He is, atm, my favourite rapper.


----------



## delirium (Aug 11, 2007)

Catatonik said:


> I know what I like, and I do not care for OutKast, or Ludacris, or Andre (though I do not actively dislike them either).
> 
> Given that I came to hip-hop as I was turning towards more *intelligent and thought-provoking lyrics* my faves are Gift of Gab, K'naan and Lee Raback right now...but that flows a lot.



That's actually what 3000 is known for. Big Boi is more the pimp and partier of the group while Dre touched on more sensitive subjects and tried to incite though. Stuff like stereotypes (Return of the G), promiscuous women (Jazzybelle), misogyny (Da Art of Story Telling 1 & 2).  



Dub Fresh said:


> I don't feel Gift of Gab all that much either, tbh. Just don't maul me.



First you say luda over OutKast.. then Big Boi > 3000.. then you don't like Hilltop Hoods.. now you don't like Gift of Gab.

You've been BRAINWASHED! That's it! :amazed


----------



## Tousen (Aug 11, 2007)

I must agree with del andre > big boi when it come to connecting with the people


----------



## Perverse (Aug 11, 2007)

Delirium said:


> First you say luda over OutKast.. then Big Boi > 3000.. then you don't like Hilltop Hoods.. now you don't like Gift of Gab.
> 
> You've been BRAINWASHED! That's it! :amazed



LMAO Del. I liked a few songs from The Craft, that's it.


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 11, 2007)

No love for Gab....

............

...................


----------



## Perverse (Aug 11, 2007)

OK, can we all just agree Aesop Rock is fucking mint, and be done with bashing my taste?


----------



## delirium (Aug 11, 2007)

xDD

Haha.. sorry.. But Dre and Gift of Gab I must call people out on. They're the only times where I'll actually give a shit to make a fuss over. Anyone else to me is just opinion. Oh.. and J Dilla too. Man is the greatest and that's all there is to it.

These are facts people. 

F A C T S !



Naw, but for reals.. who watched the last video I posted? I love when artists give more incite into how the album was made.


----------



## Perverse (Aug 11, 2007)

No argument over Dilla, he's the greatest beatmaker there is, period.

I didn't see the vid. Can you dig up the URL for me, mate?


----------



## delirium (Aug 11, 2007)




----------



## Catatonik (Aug 11, 2007)

Aesop owns, anyone have a listenable copy of the album yet? The promo just makes me angry...


----------



## Perverse (Aug 11, 2007)

Thanks Del, and no Cata.


----------



## DA Dave (Aug 11, 2007)

^ everyone needs to support Kanye, for the love of HipHop, lulz


----------



## Aldrick (Aug 11, 2007)

> then you don't like Hilltop Hoods



BLASPHAMEES

I don't often listen to hip-hop but Hilltop Hoods is great.

Australia ftw


----------



## delirium (Aug 11, 2007)




----------



## sel (Aug 11, 2007)

I admit that my taste in hip-hop/rap isnt very wide, though i will just say that this is pure win.


----------



## Perverse (Aug 11, 2007)

Lol @ Abbas's vid. LMFAO @ Del's vid.


----------



## Tousen (Aug 12, 2007)

*Is this where hip hop is leading us too *

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=7ZE2OzguWHo[/YOUTUBE]
*im sorry if your white but dont do it*


----------



## Perverse (Aug 12, 2007)

LMFAO. Did you listen to the Soul Position, Tousen?


----------



## Tousen (Aug 12, 2007)

no i havent to tell you the truth..i just got back from the club like 20 minutes ago and i remember the dj playing this fucking horrible song..so i youtube it to see what exactly does it mean to "superman a hoe" and i got three white kids making a complete mockery outta hip hop


----------



## Perverse (Aug 12, 2007)

No worries, but make sure you check it out. That shit is ill.


----------



## Tousen (Aug 12, 2007)

alright..as soon as i learn to superman a hoe..ill get right to it


----------



## Perverse (Aug 12, 2007)

LMFAO I searched it and it gave no actual definition, just a bunch of listings of the song 'Superman Dat Hoe.'


----------



## LayZ (Aug 12, 2007)

I work with some little kids at the YMCA and they played that "Soulja Boy" like 20 times in a row, no lie.  They all knew the words and the dance to that song and had a mini club up in there.  I almost died.

But hey, I guess its a good club song.  Catchy beat with a dance, what else do you need when you're tipsy.  But I'm not gonna hate, let the dude get his money now because he won't be around next year.


----------



## Tousen (Aug 12, 2007)

see thats the thing i have no problem with the dude making his money...i do have a problem with him using the name of hip hop in order to do it..especially when you are telling peopple to "superman da hoe" this is probably one of the worse songs ive heard so far in the name of hip hop next to the chicken noodle soup


i guess this is probably why i listen to old songs....nothing newier then 04


----------



## Perverse (Aug 12, 2007)

Tousen said:


> see thats the thing i have no problem with the dude making his money...i do have a problem with him using the name of hip hop in order to do it..especially when you are telling peopple to "superman da hoe" this is probably one of the worse songs ive heard so far in the name of hip hop next to the chicken noodle soup
> 
> 
> i guess this is probably why i listen to old songs....nothing newier then 04


Man, you need to check the Ye, and Lupe. And damn, have you heard that Soul Position yet?


----------



## Crowe (Aug 12, 2007)

Soul Position is win on so many levels.

Any rjd2 material is tbh. I prefer his work with Blueprint over his work with Aceyalone but the shit he has done with Aceyalone outshines most albums tbh.

[Youtube=iTglAuIucQE]Soul Position Live "Final Frontier" live remix(Iguess)[/youtube]


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Aug 12, 2007)

Soul Position, eh? I've heard Final Frontier on Deadringer...is that the best track or are there others that are better/as good?

Also, I only liked like 2 tracks on Since We Last Spoke...Loose Ends was the shit though, as it introduced me to several amazing rappers.


----------



## Crowe (Aug 12, 2007)

You serious? I've recommended RJD2 to a lot of friends and Since We Last Spoke tends to be on top 2 of most liked. 

Agree on Loose ends though. Anyway, if you guys haven't heard Glue, listen to it. Highly recommending it.

[Youtube=Oxz2-EwiJs0]Glue Live Performance! - Directed by Konee Rok[/Youtube]

CLIP IS MADE OF SO MUCH WIN AND AWESOMENESS - YOU'LL HAVE A HARD ON FOR A YEAR.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Aug 12, 2007)

Im thinking about giving up on hip-hop after hearing that Read a Book song. I mean there is a good message in that song, but I... its just delievered in such a way that I cant... man thats why I stick with all the older stuff. Most stuff from 2003 on is just not appealing.


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 12, 2007)

What are you interested in hearing?


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Aug 12, 2007)

> You serious? I've recommended RJD2 to a lot of friends and Since We Last Spoke tends to be on top 2 of most liked.



Really?..I just couldn't get into it at all.  Except for Since 76 which is amazingly awesome.  I'll give it another listen though, since sometimes I don't like stuff on the first time through and just ditch it(bad habit of mine).


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Aug 12, 2007)

Just got through downloading Reene from the Lost Boyz and felt that vibe I used to have with Hiphop. But as for now a days nothing out really appeals. I was a big Mase fan back in the day but he needs to step away from G-Unit. 

I still enjoy a Jay-Z song now and then. But some of the guys I really loved listening too have really been silent for a while.

I was thinking about getting that new common album.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Aug 12, 2007)

> You didn't like Soul Position?


No, I was asking how good it was, I haven't heard it.  I liked Final Frontier but I was asking if that was the best track since it's the only one I hear off the album.


----------



## delirium (Aug 12, 2007)

lulz.. My bad, I went back and re-read that. I think I need to go work on my reading comprehension. xD

Soul Position though... pfft. That's THAT shit. If you haven't heard it. First, you need to slap yourself in the face one time. Then scrounge up some cash and head to the record store and pick up 8 Million Stories and All Things Go Better. Pick up their Unlimited EP too if you can find it.



Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> Yes I know its Satire but the fact that some people really enjoy songs that generally sound like that is quite dissappointing to me. Kids need to put some Common in their Ipod. How many kids will understand that it was Satire though



I wouldn't be too concerned with it going over anyone's heads. Like KRS-One said, "If you don't know by now you'll never know me."

People who are in the know are in the know and people who aren't, just aren't. As long as the music is actually being produced and people are either trying to get it out there and people are trying to find it that's all you could really ask for.

Like the saying, "You can lead a horse to water, but you can't force it to drink."


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Aug 12, 2007)

Delirium said:


> lulz.. My bad, I went back and re-read that. I think I need to go work on my reading comprehension. xD
> 
> Soul Position though... pfft. That's THAT shit. If you haven't heard it. First, you need to slap yourself in the face one time. Then scrounge up some cash and head to the record store and pick up 8 Million Stories and All Things Go Better. Pick up their Unlimited EP too if you can find it.
> 
> ...



True enough. I just went back and listened to The Message by GrandMaster Flash and the whole of Rappers Delight, plus some old school LL Cool J and I just felt that love for hip-hop thats been missing but I guess hope is not fleeting so maybe so I will keep an ear out for good stuff.


----------



## delirium (Aug 12, 2007)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> True enough. I just went back and listened to The Message by GrandMaster Flash and the whole of Rappers Delight, plus some old school LL Cool J and I just felt that love for hip-hop thats been missing but I guess hope is not fleeting so maybe so I will keep an ear out for good stuff.



It's understandable to lose a little faith though with all the garbage out. And like Chris Rock said, "I'm tired of _defending_ Hip Hop." And with songs like Laffy Taffy it just makes it even harder. -_________-

I will say though.. when you find something new it makes that breath of fresh air all the more better, y'know?

Like when I first heard *K'naan* I blew my top off. Dude is just insane on the mic. *Sinuous*? Man, bringing back that Jazz/Hip Hop a la Tribe and early Roots.

Dig for hours and hours.. days and days and then you find it shinin like it's coming down from heaven. And you get home.. pop it in.. press play...

Makes you love Hip Hop all over again.


----------



## Tousen (Aug 12, 2007)

no forget laffy taffy..how do you defend souja boy 



i have seem to lost my download to this Soul Position everyone has been talking about..i was pimped but i cant find it  and yes Del i already smacked myself in the face for not knowing what is it..because ive been out of the loop since everyone else knows about it


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Aug 12, 2007)

> Soul Position though... pfft. That's THAT shit. If you haven't heard it. First, you need to slap yourself in the face one time. Then scrounge up some cash and head to the record store and pick up 8 Million Stories and All Things Go Better. Pick up their Unlimited EP too if you can find it.



Haha ok, will do.  I look forward to it if it gets such a good recommendation from you.


----------



## cbent22 (Aug 13, 2007)

Wow i just went to rock the bells in San Bernandino yesterday and all i have to say is wow.


----------



## delirium (Aug 13, 2007)

Yo.. you can't just leave us like that. Full report dude. Who was there? Best/Worst performances? Details.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 13, 2007)

Supaman dat hoe huh? they also got batman, and spiderman dat hoe, check it out on youtube. xD

Also can someone pimp me some of Soul Position's best.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Aug 13, 2007)

Lol can somebody tell me who Soul Position is???


----------



## Perverse (Aug 13, 2007)

JB008 said:


> Supaman dat hoe huh? they also got batman, and spiderman dat hoe, check it out on youtube. xD
> 
> Also can someone pimp me some of Soul Position's best.



I gotcha, man.


----------



## cbent22 (Aug 13, 2007)

Delirium said:


> Yo.. you can't just leave us like that. Full report dude. Who was there? Best/Worst performances? Details.



Lol true....welll top three performances IMO is 
1. Rage Against The Machine
2. Wu-Tang
3.Cypress Hill

When rage came on it was the craziest thing. A whole bunch of mosh pits just started and mad ppl started crowd surfin. There set was definitely the dopest of the day.

Wu-tang came and did an ill set. The dude from System of A Down came as a special guest performance while wu-tang was on. im pretty sure his name was Shavo. and ODB son performed one of his songs.

Cypress Hill was crazy too first there was a huge inflatable skeleton sittin on a throne witha  crown on his head. and then Bobo hit a 5 ft bong on stage. Thats when everyone pulled out blunts and there pieces and shit.and i have to admit Cali has some very fine bud. 

Two big ass surprises of the day was Black Star performin  that was so ill and Nas did Hip Hop is Dead and Made u look with the roots. 
I dont wanna ruin any more for the ppl who are goin to nxt weeks but trust me. That concert was fuckin legendary everyone who goes should have an amazing time.


----------



## Crowe (Aug 13, 2007)

^ B.t...                .


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 13, 2007)

From what I hear Roots, Wu, Cypress Hill, and Rage were the best. I'll have a full report next week.


----------



## Perverse (Aug 13, 2007)

cbent22 said:


> Lol true....welll top three performances IMO is
> 1. Rage Against The Machine
> 2. Wu-Tang
> 3.Cypress Hill
> ...



I am jealous to the max.


----------



## delirium (Aug 13, 2007)

cbent22 said:


> Lol true....welll top three performances IMO is
> 1. Rage Against The Machine
> 2. Wu-Tang
> 3.Cypress Hill
> ...



First of all.. yes.. The bud in cali is delish. 

Second.. damn you got me hyped. I can't wait for this to jump off. I thought I'd never be able to see RAGE or Wu (All of them since I've seen GZA) live.


----------



## cbent22 (Aug 13, 2007)

Delirium said:


> First of all.. yes.. The bud in cali is delish.
> 
> Second.. damn you got me hyped. I can't wait for this to jump off. I thought I'd never be able to see RAGE or Wu (All of them since I've seen GZA) live.



Yeah trust me ur gunna be in heaven RATM was so ill. Like i really dont have words to xplain how dope of an xperience it was. Definitely on a legendary lvl


----------



## Perverse (Aug 13, 2007)

I have to go to Rock the Bells one day.


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 14, 2007)

I will, the year following Wacken.

Heh.


----------



## Slug (Aug 14, 2007)

mario
mario

mac lethal is win


----------



## Undercovermc (Aug 15, 2007)

The retial version of Talib Kweli's Ear Drum has leaked with a tracklist slightly different to the advance.



> 01. Everything Man                                               03:16
> 02. NY Weather Report                                            04:36
> 03. Hostile Gospel Pt. 1 (Deliver Us)                            05:24
> 04. Say Something (feat. Jean Grae)                              03:42
> ...



I've got a link.


----------



## Perverse (Aug 15, 2007)

Send it to us, mate.


----------



## Gamabunta (Aug 15, 2007)

im back for a bitty

ive heard 50 cent announce that if his sales dont do better than kanye's (they are releasing albums on same day) then he will retire from the game.

publicity stunt or what?


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (Aug 15, 2007)

Just pimped *Crustified Dibbs - Night of the Bloody Apes*.

It was R.A. The Rugged Man's unreleased album from the early 90's.

If anyone wants it, just ask.


----------



## K-deps (Aug 15, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> The retial version of Talib Kweli's Ear Drum has leaked with a tracklist slightly different to the advance.
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a link.



can u send that to me please?
Ive been waiting on this album for a while.

Im new to this thread and just wanted to see who here has Common- Finding Forever. I thought this album was one of his best.

And has anyone heard of Tonedeff just started hearing some of his stuff and his flow is nice i could share some of his songs if u want


----------



## Undercovermc (Aug 15, 2007)

Chaps said:


> can u send that to me please?
> Ive been waiting on this album for a while.
> 
> Im new to this thread and just wanted to see who here has Common- Finding Forever. I thought this album was one of his best.
> ...


Yeah I'll send it to you shortly. _Finding Forever_ is a good album but it's not Common's best in my opinion. I've heard some of Tonedeff's music, he's very good. I especially like the lyric:

_Question..How do you call an MC nice, via the phone line?
Pick up and at the sound of the tone, just dial 3 four times_

--

Do you get it?


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 15, 2007)

You feed him over the phone?


----------



## Dan (Aug 15, 2007)

Gamabunta said:


> im back for a bitty
> 
> ive heard 50 cent announce that if his sales dont do better than kanye's (they are releasing albums on same day) then he will retire from the game.
> 
> publicity stunt or what?


I heard that he'll never do a solo career. But i assure you if Kayne sells more than him. he'll still put stuff out. Defiantly a publicity stunt.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 15, 2007)

Defiantly even!


----------



## Perverse (Aug 15, 2007)

Kanye BETTER sell more units than 50!


----------



## Dan (Aug 15, 2007)

lol, i do think Kayne will kill more than 50. but only time will tell.


----------



## Perverse (Aug 15, 2007)

I'm fucking excited for that album. Late Registration was fuckin' classic, and The College Dropout was not as good, but still shits on all of 50's work.


----------



## Undercovermc (Aug 15, 2007)

Lucifer the Light-bearer said:


> You feed him over the phone?


His name is Tonedeff.

Letters D, E & F are on keypad 3 on tele/mobile/cell phones. Press 3 four times and you have *deff* after the *tone*.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 15, 2007)

Either that or feed. Because, in case you didn't notice, that consists of those letters as well. D:


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 15, 2007)

Dub Fresh said:


> I'm fucking excited for that album. Late Registration was fuckin' classic, and The College Dropout was not as good, but still shits on all of 50's work.



I prefer College Dropout over Late Registration.


----------



## Zephos (Aug 15, 2007)

I'm going to buy Kanye's album despite having no interest in him, just to do my part.


----------



## Crowe (Aug 15, 2007)

Tonedeff is awesome. He is awesome on stage and I love most of his records...

_ Dog, I'm serious, with handhelds Im shouting out, like Nextel
Don't need a copy of Microsoft Office to EXCEL_

May sound very corny but I did laugh when I heard that first itme.

I think I have all Tonedeff albums so if you'd want them, I could upload them.


----------



## Gamabunta (Aug 15, 2007)

late registration was egh... college dropout was the shit though. kanye should stick to producing imo.


----------



## delirium (Aug 15, 2007)

Gamabunta said:


> late registration was egh... college dropout was the shit though. kanye should stick to producing imo.



Thank you.

I like his tracks. Herd 'em Say had a real nice beat. But damn if the dudes voice isn't irritating as fuck.


----------



## Perverse (Aug 15, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> His name is Tonedeff.
> 
> Letters D, E & F are on keypad 3 on tele/mobile/cell phones. Press 3 four times and you have *deff* after the *tone*.


Tonedeff is awesome. Heavyweight on the album Archetype is fuckin' awesome lyricism.


JB008 said:


> I prefer College Dropout over Late Registration.


Nah. The rapping on the CD was the same, but I liked the Late Registration beats more.


pek the villain said:


> Tonedeff is awesome. He is awesome on stage and I love most of his records...
> 
> _ Dog, I'm serious, with handhelds Im shouting out, like Nextel
> Don't need a copy of Microsoft Office to EXCEL_
> ...


----------



## competitionbros (Aug 15, 2007)

Bad news for people going to get Kanye's album to stop 50 from making more albums.




			
				MTV.com said:
			
		

> He also said he won't stop making solo albums even if Kanye West, whose album Graduation is due the same day as Curtis, outsells his LP, as had been reported (see "50 Cent, Kanye Lead Fall Album Rush ? Mariah, Chris Brown, Lupe Fiasco, Alicia Keys Follow").
> 
> While he called West a talented producer, he also said the Chicago MC is a "worker bee" while he's a "boss." 50 emphasized the importance of album sales, saying that West selling more would mean that "he did a better job than me on his album."
> 
> ...


----------



## Dre (Aug 15, 2007)

if he loses to kanye, he still wont be in the public eye as much anyway, more graduation copies for me.


----------



## Perverse (Aug 16, 2007)

I am personally going to ensure that Ye sells more than Fifty.


----------



## jdama (Aug 16, 2007)

Man, fiddy just made an even bigger ass out of himself. I think I am impressed now, instead.

Since when did selling albums mean anything (besides helping the artists to survive and spread their music)?


----------



## Undercovermc (Aug 17, 2007)

[Youtube=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EwDV1z6hqLs]Bill O’Reilly Speaks About Nas & Virginia Tech Tribute[/Youtube]

Is Bill O'Reilly justified? 

I don't view Nas as a gangsta rapper.


----------



## Gamabunta (Aug 17, 2007)

very interesting... Bill O'Reilly can go fuck himself though. Theyve picked out a few nas lines and twisted in the context they were said. Nas grew up in that type of arena. Perhaps Nas' isnt the best choice for the VT memorial, but Bill doesnt fucking know shit. I bet the kids writing the newsletter dont know shit about hip-hop.

FUCK BILL O'CUNTLY! nas had a gun conviction. So has Bill O'Reilly never had a gun? I swear down, if i saw that cunt in london. He would get a fucking happy slap fast/


----------



## Undercovermc (Aug 17, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> [Youtube=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EwDV1z6hqLs]Bill O?Reilly Speaks About Nas & Virginia Tech Tribute[/Youtube]
> 
> Is Bill O'Reilly justified?
> 
> I don't view Nas as a gangsta rapper.


Bumps to new page.


----------



## Perverse (Aug 17, 2007)

Nas isn't a gangsta rapper. He's just a rapper.


----------



## delirium (Aug 17, 2007)

Wow, that video was infuriating. I can't even begin to describe. Everytime I watch something new from O'reily I lose just that much more respect. I mean.. justified? Hell no. Not when he made it so one sided as he did. I mean, c'mon, we all know songs like If I Ruled The World & I Can. That was just really stupid.

Anyway. I'm off to Frisco in a little bit.. Then RTB tomorrow. Can't fuckin wait.


----------



## Undercovermc (Aug 17, 2007)

Delirium said:


> Anyway. I'm off to Frisco in a little bit.. Then RTB tomorrow. Can't fuckin wait.


Have fun. We need concerts like RTB in the UK.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 17, 2007)

Well, it's FOX, what do you expect? 99 per cent of the stuff they report or show is either fabricated, taking out of context or just complete bollocks.

Also, Paul. What's that in your ava, Afro Samurai?


----------



## K-deps (Aug 17, 2007)

Wow Bill O'Reilly is stupid. Just picks out a few lines that talk about violence. And the gun conviction shit. Its not like he did anything similar to VT murder.
Give Nas a break the guy makes some inspirational songs. Bill dont know shit bout Nas and his songs


----------



## Undercovermc (Aug 17, 2007)

Lucifer the Light-bearer said:


> Also, Paul. What's that in your ava, Afro Samurai?


No, it's from .


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 17, 2007)

Delirium said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I like his tracks. Herd 'em Say had a real nice beat. But damn if the dudes voice isn't irritating as fuck.



u talking about Adam Levines voice?   I like the guy.


----------



## Undercovermc (Aug 17, 2007)

JB008 said:


> u talking about Adam Levines voice?   I like the guy.


I think he was referring to Kanye's voice.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 17, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> I think he was referring to Kanye's voice.



Wha?


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 17, 2007)

@Paul: Ah right, should I check it out?

Concerning Adam Levine and his band in general: Mediocre but listenable if it's not heard too often.


----------



## Undercovermc (Aug 17, 2007)

Lucifer the Light-bearer said:


> @Paul: Ah right, should I check it out?
> 
> Concerning Adam Levine and his band in general: Mediocre but listenable if it's not heard too often.


Yes, it's very funny and features a lot of black stereotypes in a parodying fashion. To be somewhat on topic, Mos Def does the voice for one of the characters.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 17, 2007)

Diiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiig


----------



## Ippy (Aug 17, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> No, it's from .


I'm just pointing out that there's a Boondock's Mixtape Pimping Project for anyone interested.


----------



## Audrey (Aug 17, 2007)

I actually like Nas every now and then. I have 4 albums from him, I think. His lyrics actually come off as sincere and meaningful, unlike the more commercial rappers that are so popular nowadays.


----------



## Crowe (Aug 17, 2007)

Bill O'Reilly - Master Propaganda, him having a show in U.S is just asking for trouble and drama.


----------



## competitionbros (Aug 17, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> [Youtube=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EwDV1z6hqLs]Bill O?Reilly Speaks About Nas & Virginia Tech Tribute[/Youtube]
> 
> Is Bill O'Reilly justified?
> 
> I don't view Nas as a gangsta rapper.





I.......no........what? This shit is just......ugh. That dude Robert Woodson sound like he's straight reading from a cue card. Also, where's the person defending Nas that actually listens to him, they're all calling him Naz, the fuck? Does the second a rapper is put  in something he thinks is "wholesome" does he do hours of research to make the rapper look as terrible as possible?


----------



## Crowe (Aug 17, 2007)

for those who were interested in tonedeff dl's.


----------



## LayZ (Aug 17, 2007)

Has anyone seen these AOL 16 Bars Freestyles?  Common really outshines everyone else.


----------



## Perverse (Aug 17, 2007)

pek the villain said:


> for those who were interested in tonedeff dl's.



Let's have sex.


----------



## LayZ (Aug 17, 2007)

I just saw this, I recognize some of the dudes from battle competitions.


----------



## Undercovermc (Aug 18, 2007)

[Youtube=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kk1MibCMnpQ]Kanye West Previews, “Big Brother,” & “Champion”[/Youtube]
_Big Brother_ is a track dedicated to Jay-Z, but some people are wondering why Kanye isn't doing the same for Dame Dash. From this preview and his already released singles, I think Graduation is going to be a very good album.


----------



## King Bookah (Aug 18, 2007)

I just have to say, from what I've heard, UGK's album is on point.


----------



## LeeRocks (Aug 18, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> [Youtube=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EwDV1z6hqLs]Bill O?Reilly Speaks About Nas & Virginia Tech Tribute[/Youtube]
> 
> Is Bill O'Reilly justified?
> 
> I don't view Nas as a gangsta rapper.



How do you put together your main story on a news program without learning how to pronounce the name of a highly popular rapper who has been around for more than a decade, when his name is 3 letters long? The second he said Naz, I stopped listening for any points to be taken and just watched for amusement.


----------



## LayZ (Aug 18, 2007)

Just looked at that O'Reilly clip, it was so funny how he was stuck on that gun conviction thing.  I highly doubt Nas ever shot anyone and that Cho dude didn't have any gun convictions against him, so what was Bill's point?


----------



## Slug (Aug 19, 2007)

aight so lemme just say this... rock the motherfucking bells was the most amazing shit i think i have ever seen. i had contact high for about 9 hours and saw the most amazing shows i have ever seen.. del and i saw..... Immortal Technique, Pharaoh Monche, Talib, Mos Def, Jean Grea, Jedi Mind Tricks, Murs, Sage Francis, Zion I, EPMD, The Roots, Cypress Hill, Public Enemy, Wu Tang and of course.. RAGE!!!!!! dont forget rahzel and supernat hosting the whole joint too... and rolling some as well.


----------



## Perverse (Aug 19, 2007)

Slug said:


> aight so lemme just say this... rock the motherfucking bells was the most amazing shit i think i have ever seen. i had contact high for about 9 hours and saw the most amazing shows i have ever seen.. del and i saw..... Immortal Technique, Pharaoh Monche, Talib, Mos Def, Jean Grea, Jedi Mind Tricks, Murs, Sage Francis, Zion I, EPMD, The Roots, Cypress Hill, Public Enemy, Wu Tang and of course.. RAGE!!!!!! dont forget rahzel and supernat hosting the whole joint too... and rolling some as well.


OK fuck you. I have made an oath to myself that one day I will witness the magic that is Rock the Bells. Until then, fuck you.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Aug 19, 2007)

That bill o'reilly clip is fucking awesome.


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 19, 2007)

ROCK THE BELLS WAS AMAZING. There was weed EVERYWHERE.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 19, 2007)

Of all the things that went on at Rock the Bells, you're talking about the weed?

...


----------



## delirium (Aug 19, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> ROCK THE BELLS WAS AMAZING. There was weed EVERYWHERE.



Yes.. as a matter of fact, there WAS hella weed. I got lifted right before rage came on, it was so damn nice.

But which show did you go to? Were you at the one in San Fran?


----------



## azuken (Aug 20, 2007)

Oi, Fuck Rock The Bells. 

Anyways, I was at warped today, Saw P.O.S. perform. Simply amazing.

He got off the stage, jumped the barricade, we then all circled around him and he did this, 360 degree rap performance. It was sick.

He told me afterwards that was the first time he had done it and was amazed out how cool it was. And let me tell you, it was pretty fucking amazing. Felt more in depth and that he was just chillin with us.

P.O.S. Is Fucking RAW!


----------



## DA Dave (Aug 20, 2007)

Lmao      .


----------



## Slug (Aug 20, 2007)

best moment of rock the bells aside from being high for about 9 hours straight, seeing rage and wu, feeling the ground fucking shake (seriously, this happened) when rage came on...

this is the most awesome thing i've ever seen, flava flav completely drunk off his ass and coming on during wu's set and giving them hugs, and high fives and what not. this and supernats freestyle about objects handed to him by the audience, was the best things


----------



## Perverse (Aug 20, 2007)

Slug said:


> best moment of rock the bells aside from being high for about 9 hours straight, seeing rage and wu, feeling the ground fucking shake (seriously, this happened) when rage came on...
> 
> this is the most awesome thing i've ever seen, flava flav completely drunk off his ass and coming on during wu's set and giving them hugs, and high fives and what not. this and supernats freestyle about objects handed to him by the audience, was the best things



Oh dude, that Supernatural freestyle woulda been off the chain. What songs did Rage do?


----------



## Slug (Aug 20, 2007)

pretty much every song they had, the whole day was really a blur, it took del and i about an hour to remember who we all saw. then afterwards we (the crowd) took over downtown san fran critical mass style, and the police were called and started arresting people for obstructing traffic and what not. it was soo crazy.... roots were off the chain!!!


----------



## Perverse (Aug 20, 2007)

Dude, I can imagine. Was DOOM there?


----------



## Slug (Aug 20, 2007)

yes, but from what i understand, it really wasnt doom that was there. it was supposedly someone that was lip syncing for the whole set. so i really wasnt interested in going to that stage while the wu was on


----------



## Perverse (Aug 20, 2007)

Slug said:


> yes, but from what i understand, it really wasnt doom that was there. it was supposedly someone that was lip syncing for the whole set. so i really wasnt interested in going to that stage while the wu was on



That's fucked UP. Did Wu do some kind of tribute to ODB?


----------



## Slug (Aug 20, 2007)

Everyone did a tribute to odb, and roots did some dilla stuff


----------



## Perverse (Aug 20, 2007)

Slug said:


> Everyone did a tribute to odb, and roots did some dilla stuff



Were there any DJs or beatmakers there?


----------



## Undercovermc (Aug 20, 2007)

Hip-Hop releases for September:

September 4, 2007
*Wu-Tang Clan - 8 Diagrams*
Master P & Romeo - Hip-Hop History

September 11, 2007
*Kanye West - Graduation*
50 Cent - Curtis

September 18, 2007
Eve - Here I Am
*Chamillionaire - Ultimate Victory*
Small World - World Premiere
Disturbing Tha Peace - Strength in Numbers
*Havoc - The Kush*

September 25, 2007
Trae - Life Goes On
*Beanie Sigel - The Solution*
Ja Rule - The Mirror

--

I'm looking forwarded to the bolded albums.


----------



## Crowe (Aug 20, 2007)

Some really really nice tracks on QN5's mixtape / Asterisk vol 4.
Favorite lyrics so far:


*Spoiler*: __ 



_Pumpkindhead from The Plague, in The Plague - Alive_


> [They pumped my veins with] Formaldehyde, shocked me with electric volts.
> Injected my blood with a plague that broke me out of comatose.
> Word to the holy ghost. My squad's the seventh sign.
> In the hood, a cloud of African locusts covered the sky.
> ...







*Spoiler*: __ 




Archrival - Try All You Want


> I spit like I got nothing to lose,
> I told you I was missing Major shit, threw away the extra screws,
> And burned the blueprint so you couldn't try to use it
> To hit the industry like 'Yo, I brought some new shit.'
> ...





Will be sending them to the active here in this thread, and if you want, I could up Asterisk vol 5 for you...too bad that Session is on it...fuck I hate this dude


----------



## Fang (Aug 20, 2007)

Has Method Man come out with anything new lately?


----------



## Undercovermc (Aug 20, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> Has Method Man come out with anything new lately?


_Wu-Tang Clan Presents - Method Man and Posse_ was released this year.


----------



## Perverse (Aug 20, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> Has Method Man come out with anything new lately?



He had a new album this year, 4:21 The Day After.


----------



## Zephos (Aug 20, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> Hip-Hop releases for September:
> 
> September 4, 2007
> *Wu-Tang Clan - 8 Diagrams*
> ...



November 13, 2007
Wu-Tang Clan - 8 Diagrams.


----------



## King Bookah (Aug 20, 2007)

Man, I can't wait for Chamillionaire's album.  Beanie's should prove to be quite good too.


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 20, 2007)

Anyone check out the newer Chamillionare mixtape. It's great.


----------



## King Bookah (Aug 20, 2007)

What the name of the mixtape?

Man, I still gotta go buy UGK's album too.  Still don't have it yet.


----------



## geostigma (Aug 20, 2007)

Slug said:


> Everyone did a tribute to odb, and roots did some dilla stuff



Anybody do brooklyn zoo: 
my favorite ODB n other then freestyles n Backyard band I aint heard nobody else try it.


----------



## delirium (Aug 20, 2007)

Nah, they didn't do that song. They did Shimmy Shimmy Ya and let the crowd do the lyrics while ODB's son was on stage. Then Meth had everyone scream ODB's name over and over. Almost brought a tear to my eye man. Shit was touching.


----------



## K-deps (Aug 21, 2007)

pek the villain said:


> Some really really nice tracks on QN5's mixtape / Asterisk vol 4.
> Favorite lyrics so far:
> 
> 
> ...



Is this one with Tonedeff cause I know he had something with Asterisk in it. If it is would appreciate a pm with it

EDIT:

*Reads post about Lupe*

well im gonna be crying my self to sleep tonight....and the rest of the month   

Lupe was the man


----------



## DA Dave (Aug 21, 2007)

Thats lame, the game needs Lupe in it.


----------



## Perverse (Aug 21, 2007)

Hit me up, peK.

@Del: Sounds awesome. Did they do the standard Biggie/Pac/Big L/Dilla/*insert dead rapper here* tributes?


----------



## delirium (Aug 21, 2007)

Yeah.. all throughout the say, basically.

Check this video out.. it's funny.


----------



## Dan (Aug 21, 2007)

Swizz Beatz - *One Man Band Man*
Talib Kweli - *Eardrum*

Hit Stores today.

anyone koping any of these albums?

EDIT: 





Delirium said:


> Yeah.. all throughout the say, basically.
> 
> Check this video out.. it's funny.


----------



## LayZ (Aug 21, 2007)

I bought Ear Drum this mourning.  I'm kinda mad that the "In the Mood" with Kanye was on it, because they took out my favorite Kweli verse in that song to put Kanye on it.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 21, 2007)

LayZ said:


> I bought Ear Drum this mourning.  I'm kinda mad that the "In the Mood" with Kanye was on it, because they took out my favorite Kweli verse in that song to put Kanye on it.



Kanye killed that track.


----------



## Perverse (Aug 22, 2007)

No one should buy the Swizz Beatz album. Ever.


----------



## competitionbros (Aug 22, 2007)

Ear Drum- Only Hip Hop album I've bought this year........sad.


----------



## Biscuits (Aug 22, 2007)

competitionbros said:


> Ear Drum- Only Hip Hop album I've bought this year........sad.


Really? There's a bunch that you should of copped...


----------



## Perverse (Aug 22, 2007)

Skeets said:


> Really? There's a bunch that you should of copped...



Finding Forever would've been a decent buy. Though admittedly not Common's best, it was still a solid album, despite its lack of variation.


----------



## Dan (Aug 22, 2007)

Common is one of my fav rappers. Yes DB this album is decent but i know he can come stronger than this.

Truthfully i fon't really cop albums unless there excellent.But maybe its due to the price of albums in England.


----------



## Biscuits (Aug 22, 2007)

Chaud said:


> Common is one of my fav rappers. Yes DB this album is decent but i know he can come stronger than this.
> 
> Truthfully i fon't really cop albums unless there excellent.But maybe its due to the price of albums in England.


What's the price difference over there?


----------



## Dan (Aug 22, 2007)

Well, i found a site selling Talib's album for *?9*, if i convert that into *$* it comes to *$17.9194* exact.

But that album is cheap most albums i see in shops cost *?14*/*$27.8747*


----------



## competitionbros (Aug 22, 2007)

Skeets said:


> Really? There's a bunch that you should of copped...





Such as......


----------



## delirium (Aug 22, 2007)

Chaud said:


> Well, i found a site selling Talib's album for *?9*, if i convert that into *$* it comes to *$17.9194* exact.
> 
> But that album is cheap most albums i see in shops cost *?14*/*$27.8747*



HOOOOOOOLY SHIT.

I would hate to buy albums wherever you're at. That's really hurtful man. I got albums like Resurrection for $8. Same with Enter the 36 Chambers.


----------



## Dan (Aug 22, 2007)

I live in London. We have a strong currency but everything is so expensive.

I've only bought about 10 albums in my life time.


----------



## delirium (Aug 22, 2007)

Man.. I've bought 10 albums in less than a week. xD

Actually.. I just bought 2 this past weekend. I got myself GZA's Words from the Genius re-issue and Hancock's Thrust. Both on vinyl.


----------



## Dan (Aug 22, 2007)

lol, guess that shows the affect of our price difference.

cool, vinal my dad has a whole load of vinyl music. But his turn tables busted, might buy him a new one for his birthday.

but he might prefer a £50 iTunes voucher.


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (Aug 22, 2007)

competitionbros said:


> Such as......



What about Pharoahe Monch's Desire?


----------



## Perverse (Aug 23, 2007)

Delirium said:


> HOOOOOOOLY SHIT.
> 
> I would hate to buy albums wherever you're at. That's really hurtful man. I got albums like Resurrection for $8. Same with Enter the 36 Chambers.



Albums are $20-$40 over here. $15-30 US, that is. Way too expensive.


----------



## delirium (Aug 23, 2007)

That would make me download even more. That's ridiculous. The most I've ever paid for album was $20 when I first started collecting. It was from a Tower Records which is a chain store so this is before I knew about small shops and stuff that usually carry stuff half the price of chain stores or 10 dollar tuesdays at Best Buy.

It was Blackstar though so you know it was worth it.


----------



## Slug (Aug 23, 2007)

Delirium said:


> That would make me download even more. That's ridiculous. The most I've ever paid for album was $20 when I first started collecting. It was from a Tower Records which is a chain store so this is before I knew about small shops and stuff that usually carry stuff half the price of chain stores or 10 dollar tuesdays at Best Buy.
> 
> It was Blackstar though so you know it was worth it.



you know you almost bought that residents album.


some wake up show freestyles

common- this
cee-lo- this
wu tang and slum village- this
eminem- this
too many to list- this


----------



## delirium (Aug 23, 2007)

Slug said:


> you know you almost bought that residents album.
> 
> 
> some wake up show freestyles
> ...



That's a different case. It's the fucking Residents. Some hella dope and hella obscure asss shit. Of course it'd be hella expensive.

Anyway.. where's that picture, fool?

--

There was another wake up show on YouTube with common where they'd drop random instrumentals to past songs on past albums and he's just go into the song. It was hella tight. I can't find it anymore though.


----------



## Slug (Aug 23, 2007)

i havent even unpacked my back pack yet, i've been wayy too busy working lately, i should be asleep right now, i have to work at 830. heh. you should have bought that dvd!

anyone got "murs is my best friend?" me need... thats the one with badman on it right?


----------



## delirium (Aug 23, 2007)

I know I should have. I will though. You can bet on that.

Upload the picture now fool while you're up. I needs it.


----------



## Slug (Aug 23, 2007)

haha, im actually going to bed right now. i'll up it to my photobucket later after i get off work if i have time


----------



## delirium (Aug 23, 2007)

make time.

And go to sleep and get to work and sell some shit before you get fired.


----------



## Perverse (Aug 23, 2007)

If anyone's interested in some DJ CDs, I can get y'all *Return of the DJ Vol 1-3*. Who's up for it?


----------



## Gamabunta (Aug 23, 2007)

Delirium said:


> make time.
> 
> And go to sleep and get to work and sell some shit before you get fired.



ever thought of taking a job as a personal motivator?


----------



## Dan (Aug 23, 2007)

GCSE's went ok for me.

now i'll kick back and listen to some music.


I hate working, but if money is involved i'd probably do it.


----------



## rockstar sin (Aug 23, 2007)

I don't even be in here at all but I had to post this.  Marketing Strategy or A Great Moment in Hip Hop?



Another thing that upsets me is that I could of went to this shit with my homie or homegirl but thought it was going to be wack.


----------



## Dan (Aug 23, 2007)

☆Cyber Celebrity☆ said:


> I don't even be in here at all but I had to post this.  Marketing Strategy or A Great Moment in Hip Hop?



Hmm, to me its a marketing strategy, but it could easily be a good moment 
for hip-hop.

Never though i'd see Kayne and 50 perform on the same stage around these times.




☆Cyber Celebrity☆ said:


> Another thing that upsets me is that I could of went to this shit with my homie or homegirl but thought it was going to be wack.


Dude u must be pissed.


----------



## Undercovermc (Aug 23, 2007)

The funny thing is 50 Cent's taken shots at Jay-Z, Kanye West and Diddy, yet they were all on stage together. But it's a good look for the industry because hopefully 50 Cent will cease to make sub par diss tracks towards the aforementioned. It was partly a marketing strategy to generate publicity for Swizz Beats recent release and Kanye and 50 Cent's soon-to-be released albums. I wouldn't so much call it a great moment in hip-hop as a whole, but more in the eyes of the mainstream audience.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 24, 2007)

Andre is killin' every remix he's on. anyone heard his verse on the _I Want You _remix with Lloyd and Nas?


----------



## Undercovermc (Aug 24, 2007)

Andre is a genius rapper. I've heard him on several remixes and you're right, he rips every beat.


----------



## delirium (Aug 24, 2007)

Okay.. seriously.. How fuckin hard did Andre rip this song up?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2T1jdreS6ko[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 24, 2007)

Yea, he killed that one too, downloaded that track last week. Didn't even know who Devin the Dude was.


----------



## Slug (Aug 25, 2007)

Beutiful World - Rebuild of Evangelion

beardyman is win, and funny too


----------



## Perverse (Aug 25, 2007)

JB008 said:


> Yea, he killed that one too, downloaded that track last week. Didn't even know who Devin the Dude was.



Dude, you NEED to know Devin. He's a good albeit funny rapper.


----------



## Green Lantern (Aug 25, 2007)

Is it just me, or do Kanye and Diddy look like twins. In a picture in that article with 'Ye, Diddy and 50, I had to do a double take to see which dude was which.


----------



## Perverse (Aug 25, 2007)

Yeah, they do look similar. But one of them is good.


----------



## delirium (Aug 25, 2007)

Nah.. they don't look very similar to me. But that Diddy sure knows to to make music.


----------



## Perverse (Aug 25, 2007)

His rapping skills are elementary, though.


----------



## mow (Aug 25, 2007)

I still remmeber when diddy was talking about his new album via youtube., the first comment was: *what the fuck? who told diddy about the internet?*.

I demand the pimping of Brother Ali's *Shadows Of the Sun* and _Rites Of Passage_ along with *Champion EP* (and *Brother Ali & BK-One Present: Off the Record* compliation if anyone has it). _The Undisputed Truth_ is the best shit in hip hop that I've heard in ages.


----------



## Undercovermc (Aug 25, 2007)

^I've sent them to you.

Speaking of Kanye..

Consequence Feat. Kanye West - Don't Forget Get 'Em (Remix)


----------



## Dan (Aug 25, 2007)

Diddy is a nutter. loves to dance. lol


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 25, 2007)

Thnx for that link UC I hadn't heard that piece yet. 

I'm also listening to Joe Budden's _New Jersey Drive _Mixtape, FIRE !


----------



## Dan (Aug 25, 2007)

yo J, has Cassidy dropped any hot shit recently.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 25, 2007)

Chaud said:


> yo J, has Cassidy dropped any hot shit recently.



Well the one I know of is _U Can't Fuck With Me_ it has some old tracks but it's mostly new shit. >>> 
I'm lovin' # 4 _Hoped Out_, it's short tho. 

When he got outta jail he dropped _Hustlas Home_, you've probably heard that already. Remember I sent you _Psycho_? it's from that mixtape. >>>


----------



## Dan (Aug 25, 2007)

kk, cool. I'll defo check that stuff out, thanks.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 25, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jAbVg3pedRQ[/YOUTUBE]
_Psycho _

If u think Cass and Pap didn't murder dis track, u Crazy ! 


Also I feel like pre-accident Cassidy is way better than post-accident Cassidy. I dunno what happened but somethings missing.


----------



## Dan (Aug 25, 2007)

maybe coz he got fucked up lol. Put hes still comiing with fire.

but hes got some beef wid gillie.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 25, 2007)

Chaud said:


> maybe coz he got fucked up lol. Put hes still comiing with fire.
> 
> but hes got some beef wid gillie.



he does? didn't know bout' that. Thought it was just Wayne. xD


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 25, 2007)

Damn ! 

We'll see where this goes.


----------



## geostigma (Aug 26, 2007)

damn, cas can spit. But lyrics aint everything. Money aint everything. In the end its whats real that the hoods gonna side with. N I aint a gillie fan, shit I really aint like dude for how he came at Wayne like that to get his fame up. I aint jockin wayne but I been listenin to champ since Lights Out n heard his progression on bout every mixtape, 40 min freestyle session, n album from Block is Hot to Carter 2, so when Gillie kept changing his story up to ghost writing for only baby, to ghost writing all waynes shit and I knew he was lyin bout the latter to get his fame up and get back at CMR I couldnt respect that for the mean reason that he was lying.

But here Gillie comin at Cass on some real shit, some street shit. I think cass would burn him in a freestyle battle. But this is like Wayne vs BG, BG will crush you in some street shit in New Orleans. N it seem like Gillie got that type of clout in philly. Even if he dont, he still runnn through cassidy's hood with "cassidy's boys", or former crew. I dunno how Cass can come at him or what he can really say bout him when he the one that disrespected the kid in the first place.


----------



## Biscuits (Aug 26, 2007)

Just listened to Blazing Arrow all the way through for the second time this week...Brilliant Album.


----------



## Dan (Aug 26, 2007)

geostigma said:


> damn, cas can spit. But lyrics aint everything. Money aint everything. In the end its whats real that the hoods gonna side with. N I aint a gillie fan, shit I really aint like dude for how he came at Wayne like that to get his fame up. I aint jockin wayne but I been listenin to champ since Lights Out n heard his progression on bout every mixtape, 40 min freestyle session, n album from Block is Hot to Carter 2, so when Gillie kept changing his story up to ghost writing for only baby, to ghost writing all waynes shit and I knew he was lyin bout the latter to get his fame up and get back at CMR I couldnt respect that for the mean reason that he was lying.
> 
> But here Gillie comin at Cass on some real shit, some street shit. I think cass would burn him in a freestyle battle. But this is like Wayne vs BG, BG will crush you in some street shit in New Orleans. N it seem like Gillie got that type of clout in philly. Even if he dont, he still runnn through cassidy's hood with "cassidy's boys", or former crew. I dunno how Cass can come at him or what he can really say bout him when he the one that disrespected the kid in the first place.


You said it, Cass would probably do Gillie in a battle. But when it comes to the hood. Gillie is basically implying that he runs Cassidy's block. Now if Cassidy is the king of Philly, how can Gillie be running his block. And that fact that he said "Cassidy can't come to Phily" shows that this could get physical. and Cassidy's old boys are with gillie. So I'm sure Cassidy can't go to that part of Phillly.


----------



## Space Jam (Aug 26, 2007)

I thought this was the "intelligent hiphop" discussion? Cassidy and little wyane have no place here...


does anybody know anything about Ras kass releaseinga new albume...title is "how to kill god" i think..


----------



## Undercovermc (Aug 26, 2007)

It's difficult for Ras Kass to release another album since he lost his battle with Capitol Records. He did later announce that he and Capitol are working on rebuilding their relationship, but at the moment that album is getting no release date.


----------



## Perverse (Aug 26, 2007)

Y'all heard of Tru Lyfe? He's a raw spitter from NYC. What do y'all think?


----------



## Dan (Aug 26, 2007)

He's signed to RocaFella. Got some beef with Dip. But hes a good rapper.


----------



## Undercovermc (Aug 26, 2007)

He's signed to Roc La Familia, a branch off Roc-A-Fella records. He's decent, but he's most notable for his beef with Dipset, in response to their disses towards Jay-Z, which doesn't say much about him. On which tracks does he display this raw style?


----------



## delirium (Aug 26, 2007)

A BAY BAY!


----------



## Dan (Aug 26, 2007)

hello. No homo.

how are you today.


----------



## Crowe (Aug 26, 2007)

Delirium said:


> A BAY BAY!


HAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAAHHAHHA


----------



## Undercovermc (Aug 26, 2007)

Delirium said:


> A BAY BAY!


Del's lost his mind. I bet you're telling yourself, "I hate this song, but damn it's catchy."


----------



## Dan (Aug 26, 2007)

damn my 125x125 avy looks noobish.

most of those tunes are catchy, but there ruining Hip-Hop.


----------



## delirium (Aug 26, 2007)

Pimp My Ride is on and they started playing the instrumental to It Ain't Hard to Tell. I fucken hate when MTV does that. That just shows they have hella dope music stashed somewhere in that station and yet they play garbage. WTF?!


----------



## Dan (Aug 26, 2007)

Pimp My Ride Uk, is done by Tim Westwood, god i hate that guy, his voice is worse than Kanye's.


----------



## Undercovermc (Aug 26, 2007)

Delirium said:


> Pimp My Ride is on and they started playing the instrumental to It Ain't Hard to Tell. I fucken hate when MTV does that. That just shows they have hella dope music stashed somewhere in that station and yet they play garbage. WTF?!


Garbage sells because the mainstream audience are conditioned to like it. Unfortunately, MTV's a money-hungry corporation and this is to be expected.


----------



## delirium (Aug 26, 2007)

Looks like Li'l Jon is hosting Pimp My Ride these days. Don't know when they switched it up though.

Tim Westwood.. that's the dude who hosts Radio 1, right? He can't be that bad. Radio 1 is a cool show. Mad respect for Hip Hop.

@Paul: it's just annoying when they do that shit. I see it all the time on Cribs. They'll play instrumentals to some real underground shit like some Madlib or whatever. It's crazy. Fucken tease.


----------



## Undercovermc (Aug 26, 2007)

Delirium said:


> Looks like Li'l Jon is hosting Pimp My Ride these days. Don't know when they switched it up though.
> 
> Tim Westwood.. that's the dude who hosts Radio 1, right? He can't be that bad. Radio 1 is a cool show. Mad respect for Hip Hop.
> 
> @Paul: it's just annoying when they do that shit. I see it all the time on Cribs. They'll play instrumentals to some real underground shit like some Madlib or whatever. It's crazy. Fucken tease.


I don't like the new team that do the car repair work. West Coast Customs were much better. Westwood has respect for hip-hop and is respected in return, but his words and actions are hilarious. You should see him talking about an artist or their music, he emphasises words like it's going to make him appear gangsta.

You're right about the annoyance when they tease us with classic tracks. They should make a new MTV channel for good, intelligent hip-hop. I'd have respect for them again.


----------



## delirium (Aug 26, 2007)

I remember downloading this 20 minute freestyle session that Wu had on Radio 1. Shit was dope. I think I'mma try and find it again. Some dope verses from the Wu on there that I never heard. Plus, Meth was fuckin funny as hell as usual. U God threw a nice beat box in there too.


----------



## Dan (Aug 26, 2007)

Trust me, Westwood his hell'a annoying.


----------



## Bass (Aug 26, 2007)

Delirium said:


> A BAY BAY!



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bMIzqn2BSvk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## delirium (Aug 26, 2007)

Wow.

I almost feel sorry for Tay. Dude has become the ultimate meme.


----------



## Dan (Aug 26, 2007)

Bass said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bMIzqn2BSvk[/YOUTUBE]


, lol. someone had to make a mockery of that tune.


----------



## Undercovermc (Aug 26, 2007)

Delirium said:


> I remember downloading this 20 minute freestyle session that Wu had on Radio 1. Shit was dope. I think I'mma try and find it again. Some dope verses from the Wu on there that I never heard. Plus, Meth was fuckin funny as hell as usual. U God threw a nice beat box in there too.


I think it was at the same time that they recorded that freestyle, when they had an interview with Westwood. Lol, he hardly got a word in because Wu pretty much took over the show. I'm not surprised that they done that because Westwood talks nonsense sometimes. If you manage to find it before me, send it my way. Thanks.


----------



## LayZ (Aug 26, 2007)

Tay Zonday, Tay Zonday!


----------



## delirium (Aug 26, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> I think it was at the same time that they recorded that freestyle, when they had an interview with Westwood. Lol, he hardly got a word in because Wu pretty much took over the show. I'm not surprised that they done that because Westwood talks nonsense sometimes. If you manage to find it before me, send it my way. Thanks.



I didn't find it in MP3 but I did find it on Youtube. It's actually 40 minutes long.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IrgaEwY-i-I[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=130tYT6o4FE[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rvSe_3CdCvQ[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lOB0-YZ2lTU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Crowe (Aug 26, 2007)

Bass said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bMIzqn2BSvk[/YOUTUBE]


Omg I'm in fucking tears now...That is the best fucking parody ever, the track itself is far superior to the ay baybay track. 



> I Hope Yall Ain't Wit Yall Boyfriendz
> Cause I Don't Care Wat Dey Say
> *And I Don't Care Wat He Say Or She Say
> Im In Da Dj Booth Takin' Pictures Wit Da Dj *You Wanna Know What We Say


I just can't stop myself from laughing whenever I hear that line.


----------



## Bass (Aug 26, 2007)

pek the villain said:


> Omg I'm in fucking tears now...That is the best fucking parody ever, the track itself is far superior to the ay baybay track.
> 
> I just can't stop myself from laughing whenever I hear that line.



 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fOEvYnjL9HU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Undercovermc (Aug 26, 2007)

Thanks for the videos, Del. Although, I can't watch them or the parody yet because my browser is being slow.


----------



## delirium (Aug 26, 2007)




----------



## Yosha (Aug 26, 2007)

Someone want to send me lil' wayne - Carter 3?


----------



## Dan (Aug 26, 2007)

that shit ain't gonna drop till '08. Lil Weezy pushed it back.


----------



## Yosha (Aug 26, 2007)

I know but isn't it leaked anyways? He is pushing it back to re-record it.


----------



## Dan (Aug 26, 2007)

nah soz dude, ain't leaked yet.


----------



## Yosha (Aug 26, 2007)

What the hell is the guy doing with the cd he stole?


----------



## Crowe (Aug 27, 2007)

New pack FM track...



direct dl. it's fire, fucking in love with the track.


----------



## Billie Amourex (Aug 27, 2007)

Anyone hear Timbaland's new album 'Shock Value'?
'The Way I Are' -Is epic to me. 
I'm still testing out the new album on -

  .


----------



## Space Jam (Aug 27, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> It's difficult for Ras Kass to release another album since he lost his battle with Capitol Records. He did later announce that he and Capitol are working on rebuilding their relationship, but at the moment that album is getting no release date.



Damn. Ok thanks


----------



## geostigma (Aug 27, 2007)

Billie Amourex said:


> Anyone hear Timbaland's new album 'Shock Value'?
> 'The Way I Are' -Is epic to me.
> I'm still testing out the new album on -
> 
> .



Is that new? I could swear Ive had it almost a year now. In fact Itunes says last played 3/30 07.


----------



## Space Jam (Aug 27, 2007)

This is the albums i`m most lookin foward too

afew of them came out..i just copied this from a pervious post

1. Big L - Real Legends Never Die
2. Raekwon - Only Built 4 Cuban Linx 2
3. Rakim - The Seventh Seal
4. Wu-Tang Clan - 8 Diagrams
5. Kool G Rap - Half a Klip
6. Jus Allah - The Colossus
7. Canibus - 'C' of Tranquility
8. Rockness Monstah (Rock from Heltah Skeltah) - Monstah Music
9. Gza & Killa preist-IDK THE TITLE.
10. Lord Finesse - Funky Technician Remix Project
11. eMC - The Show
12. Canibus - Nothing to Prove
13. Heltah Skeltah - D.I.R.T. (Da Incredible Rap Team)
14. Canibus - Nothing to Lose
15. Inspectah Deck - The Rebellion
16. Jedi Mind Tricks - A History of Violence
17. Reef the Lost Cauze - A Vicious Circle
18. One.Be.Lo - L.I.F.E. (Lo Is For Everybody)
19. O.C. - My Soul 2 Keep
20. Talib Kweli - Ear Drum


----------



## delirium (Aug 27, 2007)

Is that Big L a bunch of new tracks?


----------



## Space Jam (Aug 27, 2007)

Delirium said:


> Is that Big L a bunch of new tracks?



album is gnna contain ALL NEW verses, no reused shit, all 100% new, even if you have all the bootleggs (like The Unseen Picture), everythign is brand new, the material was found a while back and hasn't been released in any form. It's all new


Gza is my favorite too btw


----------



## delirium (Aug 27, 2007)

That's good to hear. I'll definitely be at the store for that shit. Dude was punchlinin way before Cassidy was doing his thing. Way before Pap. Way before any of these mixtape cats. There was Big L. And the only one really on the same level now-a-days, IMO, is Chino XL.

Pfft.. man GZA, Ever since I first got Liquid Swords is was game over. No one is touching him lyrically. His flow is a little lazy these days but his lyrics only get more on point so he catches passes for that.

Most of those on that list I'm looking forward to as well. Maybe not that Jus or Jedi Mind though. Never been a fan of those cats. But One.Be.Lo needs to be dropping like DOOM around 05'. Can't get enough tracks from him.


----------



## Space Jam (Aug 27, 2007)

Vakill is pretty good with punchlines too.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Aug 27, 2007)

1. *Big L - Real Legends Never Die*
2. *Raekwon - Only Built 4 Cuban Linx 2*
3. *Rakim - The Seventh Seal*
4. *Wu-Tang Clan - 8 Diagrams*
5. Kool G Rap - Half a Klip
6. Jus Allah - The Colossus
7. Canibus - 'C' of Tranquility
8. Rockness Monstah (Rock from Heltah Skeltah) - Monstah Music
9. *Gza & Killa preist-IDK THE TITLE.*
10. Lord Finesse - Funky Technician Remix Project
11. eMC - The Show
12. Canibus - Nothing to Prove
13. Heltah Skeltah - D.I.R.T. (Da Incredible Rap Team)
14. Canibus - Nothing to Lose
15. *Inspectah Deck - The Rebellion*
16. Jedi Mind Tricks - A History of Violence
17. Reef the Lost Cauze - A Vicious Circle
18. One.Be.Lo - L.I.F.E. (Lo Is For Everybody)
19. O.C. - My Soul 2 Keep
20. *Talib Kweli - Ear Drum*


I'm looking forward to the bolded titles. Besides Ear Drum which is out, & dope as hell.


----------



## geostigma (Aug 27, 2007)

Rasassination said:


> album is gnna contain ALL NEW verses, no reused shit, all 100% new, even if you have all the bootleggs (like The Unseen Picture), everythign is brand new, the material was found a while back and hasn't been released in any form. It's all new
> 
> 
> Gza is my favorite too btw



Good, Im sure there wont be anything from his albums, but I was worried there'd be alot of stuff from Unseen, or the Children of the Corn best of album (the group he formed with McGruff, Bloodshed, Cam'ron, Ma$e back before they had all developed their own philosiphies of rap which differed greatly from his own/died).

And GZA is a beast, he has the best Wu solo album in liquid swords IMO, though stylistically I prefer the flow of the old ODB (rip), Meth, and Ghostface, and would have to say the 3rd is my favorite of the group. But when RZA says GZA is the best, he isnt just bullshitting cuz they blood, he could really back that up. 

Hard to believe the chef is finally dropping OBFCL2. Better live up to the first one, cuz this will have more hype surrounding it than any Wu release since The W


----------



## K-deps (Aug 28, 2007)

Anyone know when the new Lupe album coming Ive hear somethings about it but im not sure when it comes out.

Also can someone tell me about a new rapper for me too listen too. Im kinda new to the real hip hop thing so someone with nice flow and lyrics would be nice.


----------



## delirium (Aug 28, 2007)

> to the real hip hop thing



i lol'd.

Pharoah Monche is a combo of interesting flows with thought provoking lyrics. Common is a pretty bland flow but always speaks immense amounts of truth. Very original individual not afraid to be an _artist_ and not just another rapper. Kanye makes good music.. but his emceeing is a little iffy. You might like 'em.. you might not. Your choice. But the beats are there. Cool Calm Pete is like an asian Slick Rick. He's got this really laid back style that can be a little sing songy. DL Incognito I think just brings it back to the basics, IMO. I love this cat. And of course, like Monche, you've gotta check out Gift of Gab (Blackalicious) for a combo of interesting flows and thought provoking lyrics.

That should set you off for a while.


----------



## Perverse (Aug 28, 2007)

Is Camp Lo any good?


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 28, 2007)

I would throw out *K'naan*, a truly intense and passionate emcee with intelligent and often wry lyrics. Very passionate.


----------



## delirium (Aug 28, 2007)

Oh shit.. can't believe I forgot about K'naan. Throw that in there too.

As for Camp Lo. Brings back that good natured Hip Hop. Simple rhymes. Beats that you can just groove to. Stuff to rock at a party.


----------



## Perverse (Aug 28, 2007)

Delirium said:


> Oh shit.. can't believe I forgot about K'naan. Throw that in there too.
> 
> As for Camp Lo. Brings back that good natured Hip Hop. Simple rhymes. Beats that you can just groove to. Stuff to rock at a party.



You should be ashamed . And what about Aesop Rock? Surely he's worthy of a mention.

I have so much shit to check out. Haven't heard ANY DL Incognito, Camp Lo, Time Machine, Busdriver, etc....


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 28, 2007)

I need the Time Machine, the link moe passed me had expired.

Any takers?


----------



## Perverse (Aug 28, 2007)

I still ain't got 'round to it. Though I imagine you could wait for Del to pimp it? I think it's part of the hip-hop bands series that he started today.


----------



## delirium (Aug 28, 2007)

When I give reccs.. I don't like throwing out HELLA names. It's overwhelming. So I try and just keep it to a minimum.


----------



## Perverse (Aug 28, 2007)

Delirium said:


> When I give reccs.. I don't like throwing out HELLA names. It's overwhelming. So I try and just keep it to a minimum.



Define hella names. I'm confused.


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 28, 2007)

Too many.

A simple list is best.

I usually drop ten names, with a quick description each.


----------



## Perverse (Aug 28, 2007)

Aesop Rock is definitely in MY top 10.


----------



## delirium (Aug 28, 2007)

To be honest.. i think five is already a lot. But I like to sit and listen and re listen.


----------



## Perverse (Aug 28, 2007)

Delirium said:


> To be honest.. i think five is already a lot. But I like to sit and listen and re listen.



Fair enough. I like to hear an artist, listen to some other shit, then come back to it and see if it grows on me.


----------



## Slug (Aug 28, 2007)

my top 10 (in no order)
1. Ecid
2. Atmosphere
3. Common
4. Lucidream
5. Solilla.quists of Sound
6. Glue/Adeem
7. Asheru and Blue Black
8. Brother Ali
9. Beastie Boys
10. Plan B

all of these cats are nothing but pure fire and are consistant too


----------



## Perverse (Aug 28, 2007)

I have heard very little Asheru, but from what I have, he is good. How many CDs does Plan B have? I only got Paint It Blacker at the moment.


----------



## delirium (Aug 28, 2007)

Dub Fresh said:


> Fair enough. I like to hear an artist, listen to some other shit, then come back to it and see if it grows on me.



I don't hear everything with first listen. So I like to go back and re listen for words I might have missed or sounds or whatever.


----------



## Perverse (Aug 28, 2007)

Same here, but I just like to wait a bit. Dunno why, but that's how I do it.


----------



## Harlita (Aug 28, 2007)

So....   would you guys consider Skindred hip hop? 


In other words... generally are hip hop fans open to ragga/dub?


----------



## Perverse (Aug 28, 2007)

I saw that you mentioned them in the song of the week thread, and their music looks... intriguing. I'm certainly open to this fusion of funk/soul/metal.


----------



## delirium (Aug 28, 2007)

Sean Paul? No thank you.

Yellowman? Yes please.


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 28, 2007)

Pass some Skindred along. I like new shit.


----------



## Perverse (Aug 28, 2007)

I think I'ma search soulseek for Skindred.


----------



## Harlita (Aug 28, 2007)

it might not be to your liking though!!!

I was.. just.. not sure.. if it qualified.. so to say.. as hip hop...


----------



## Perverse (Aug 28, 2007)

Harlita said:


> it might not be to your liking though!!!
> 
> I was.. just.. not sure.. if it qualified.. so to say.. as hip hop...



Very few of the posters here are actually fans of hip-hop alone. I'm up for anything, 'slong as it sounds good. On a random note, from the Pokemon card in your sig, I must say you have highly intriguing eyes.


----------



## delirium (Aug 28, 2007)

Buju Banton.. Junior Reid.. Daddy Freddy.. Mad Lion.. Ninjaman.. 

Actually.. Mad Lion and Junior Reid are known for working with hip Hop artists. Junior Reid with Wu Tang and Mad Lion with KRS One. 

Then there was that one song with Beanie Man. A remix with Mya. Probably the only thing I listened to that summer it came out. xD


----------



## Perverse (Aug 28, 2007)

Junior Reid is a fucking legend. He MADE One Blood by the Game a good song.


----------



## Harlita (Aug 28, 2007)

Del - am I allowed to link to a directory where they can just grab a couple songs and take a listen? Or is that against the rules?


----------



## delirium (Aug 28, 2007)

DOOOOOOO IIIIIIIIIIIIIT.


----------



## Perverse (Aug 28, 2007)

Quick, Harley! I have to go soon.


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 28, 2007)

Yellowman is playing here in September. At the Commodore, Vancouvers best live venue.

Just saw an 11 piece Funk band, called Five Alarm Funk there, Saturday night. So awesome.

Is Yellowman live show worthy?


----------



## Harlita (Aug 28, 2007)

[Kuro-Hana]_Kenichi_-_45_[03D50845].avi


there! ah!


vampire killa is absolute love for me, but the rest is really more of a mix of styles, some more rock, some more dub.

either which way, if I can shake me arse - i'm good to go


----------



## geostigma (Aug 28, 2007)

Chaps said:


> Also can someone tell me about a new rapper for me too listen too. Im kinda new to the real hip hop thing so someone with nice flow and lyrics would be nice.



Look up Wale. Out of the new rappers coming out, he's the one I'm most impressed with.

top 10's..hmm here's mine

1. Del the funkee homosapien
2. Andre 3000
3. GZA
4. Ghostface Killa
5. Common
6. Talib
7. Mos Def
8. Nas
9. Wayne (I havent listened to much since before the Carter II, but mixtape wise dude is a beast and generally burns up the booth. He did a 40 minute freestyyle session and was hittin hot punchlines out the ass and actually had direction with what he was saying, not just switching from topic to topic randomly. But one of the most hated on/underrated by rap connosiuers. Out of all the young mainstream dudes out there now I'd have to say he's the best).
10. Bizzy Bone (when you can understand what he's saying, he was doing that fast spittin waay before Twista)

Though personally I like listenin to the sounds of the roots more than just about all these dudes, its not like they have a rapper I can say is better than all them. Atmosphere is also real nice with the lyrics, its just dude need to get more creative with his flow, and Jedi Mind tricks is so damn angry half the time.


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Aug 28, 2007)

Das Efx diggidy Microphone master. 
Btw, anyone of you like european hip hop?


----------



## K-deps (Aug 28, 2007)

geostigma said:


> Look up Wale. Out of the new rappers coming out, he's the one I'm most impressed with.
> 
> top 10's..hmm here's mine
> 
> ...



GZA was a member is a member of WU Tang right?
I just picked up 36 chambers to see if i like it.
And speaking of Bizzy was BTNH as a group any good, I only have a few songs.

Ill be sure to check out K'naan
thanks for the help


----------



## rockstar sin (Aug 28, 2007)

Delirium said:


> Buju Banton.. Junior Reid.. Daddy Freddy.. Mad Lion.. Ninjaman..
> 
> Actually.. Mad Lion and Junior Reid are known for working with hip Hop artists. Junior Reid with Wu Tang and Mad Lion with KRS One.
> 
> Then there was that one song with Beanie Man. A remix with Mya. Probably the only thing I listened to that summer it came out. xD



Skindred is the new term they use for reggae/dancehall artists now?  Bounty Killa and Beenie Man are the best at what they do.


----------



## delirium (Aug 28, 2007)

Nah.. Skindred is a band from the UK. They're somewhat like the Clash where they mix punk and raggae but Skindred throws some metal in there, too.


----------



## rockstar sin (Aug 28, 2007)

I'm all in to listening to new music so somebody pass it along to me when you have the chance.


----------



## Dan (Aug 28, 2007)

Speaking of reggae/dancehall artists, what about Elephant Man, the music he makes gets the girls in the club wet. There always up for dancing when his music comes on. Thats a win for me.


----------



## TobiasFunke (Aug 28, 2007)

Chaps said:


> GZA was a member is a member of WU Tang right?
> I just picked up 36 chambers to see if i like it.
> And speaking of Bizzy was BTNH as a group any good, I only have a few songs.
> 
> ...



East 1999/Eternal is considered a Classic by most hip hop fans, even some who don't really care for Bone's style.

Art of War and BTHNressurection are great albums to me, but East 1999 set the bar so high that some people still don't like them.   

so to recap, if you aren't up on East Ninteen Ninty Nine check it out!  The album was the last one Bone Thugs did that was executive produced by the late great Eazy E.


----------



## TobiasFunke (Aug 28, 2007)

geostigma said:


> top 10's..hmm here's mine
> 
> 1. Del the funkee homosapien
> 2. Andre 3000
> ...



I find the bolded part VERY surprising, as most Bizzy Bone fans I know including myself prefer his faster Ripsta/BB Gambino style where you could barely understand him over the slower more lyrical style.  He may have been a bit less lyrical back then, but his flow was tongue defying.


----------



## geostigma (Aug 29, 2007)

^I prefer his faster flow too, I meant not when he was rapping so you could understand him, but rather when you take the effort and repeat listens it takes to understand him you should know why he's in the top 10. He used to do a slow evil type flow too, I think it was just when he was high...I didnt like that flow so much. But his new one is good, just the old fast bizzy was the best.


----------



## competitionbros (Aug 29, 2007)

Dunno if this has been posted but the album sampler's for Graduation and Curtis are out. Each song is played in their order in 30-ish seconds each, these are not download links so I saw no reason to pimp.









After listening to both all I can say is that I wish 50 had kept that bet.


----------



## rockstar sin (Aug 29, 2007)

I listen to this on Monday and after hearing 50 album, I felt like I had the itis.  I couldn't open my eyes for nothing. Kanye album sounds good so that will be the prefer choice.


----------



## Perverse (Aug 29, 2007)

Yeah, there is no doubt Ye is bringing some serious heat. CC, you checked Del's *G Band Free* pimp? VERY nice.


----------



## rockstar sin (Aug 29, 2007)

Nah I didn't listen to it.  Pass it to me.


----------



## K-deps (Aug 29, 2007)

TobiasFunke said:


> East 1999/Eternal is considered a Classic by most hip hop fans, even some who don't really care for Bone's style.
> 
> Art of War and BTHNressurection are great albums to me, but East 1999 set the bar so high that some people still don't like them.
> 
> so to recap, if you aren't up on East Ninteen Ninty Nine check it out!  The album was the last one Bone Thugs did that was executive produced by the late great Eazy E.



Oh man, East 1999 is my shit. Love that song

Ill be sure to check out those albums.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 29, 2007)

competitionbros said:


> Dunno if this has been posted but the album sampler's for Graduation and Curtis are out. Each song is played in their order in 30-ish seconds each, these are not download links so I saw no reason to pimp.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Graduation sounding good, I'm coppin' it.


----------



## Dan (Aug 29, 2007)

I don't really cop albums. i download, burn to CD. and do it bootleg way.

CD's cost well to much to be buying them all willy nilly.


----------



## TobiasFunke (Aug 29, 2007)

Chaud said:


> I don't really cop albums. i download, burn to CD. and do it bootleg way.
> 
> CD's cost well to much to be buying them all willy nilly.



I download most, but if an album is classic or really good to me I try to make an effort to pick up the CD when i get a bit of extra $$$ to support the quality artists.

No more buying an albums with 2-3 good songs on it for me.


----------



## TobiasFunke (Aug 29, 2007)

geostigma said:


> ^I prefer his faster flow too, I meant not when he was rapping so you could understand him, but rather when you take the effort and repeat listens it takes to understand him you should know why he's in the top 10. He used to do a slow evil type flow too, I think it was just when he was high...I didnt like that flow so much. But his new one is good, just the old fast bizzy was the best.



I get what you're saying, I guess I kind of misunderstood you originaly but it's all good.

The little bit I've heard from his new album is sounding pretty promising.  Even if it looks like outside the Midwest Money is flopping as a single


----------



## Crowe (Aug 29, 2007)

I've heard that wordsworth's album sucks, is it true? I fucking love his freestyles , so I fucking hope this ain't ture.


----------



## Dan (Aug 29, 2007)

not sure, ain't heard that album yet.

Loving the avy and sig, Gladiator was a good film. Colosseum fights own.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Aug 29, 2007)

For those who have heard Kanye's new album, answer this for me:

Would you place it closer to College Dropout or Late Registration in terms of quality?


----------



## Dan (Aug 29, 2007)

I haven't heard his new album, I've hear previews but not the whole thing, so i can't judge yet.


----------



## competitionbros (Aug 29, 2007)

Yea, it's just snippets, but if I had to do an early judging I'd say it's LR quality, maybe a lil better, but not up to College Droupout.


----------



## Perverse (Aug 29, 2007)

☆Cyber Celebrity☆ said:


> Nah I didn't listen to it.  Pass it to me.



I haven't got the link man, I deleted the PM . Send a PM to Del, he'll get it to you.


----------



## Perverse (Aug 29, 2007)

OK, that post is rep worthy. Everybody knows Sean P is the dopest outta the BCC. _Jesus Price Supastar_ was a fuckin' NICE album.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Aug 29, 2007)

competitionbros said:


> Yea, it's just snippets, but if I had to do an early judging I'd say it's LR quality, maybe a lil better, but not up to College Droupout.



As expected...Oh well I'll still give it a try probably.


----------



## Space Jam (Aug 29, 2007)

I liked this one with Ras Kass too


----------



## delirium (Aug 29, 2007)

pek the villain said:


> I've heard that wordsworth's album sucks, is it true? I fucking love his freestyles , so I fucking hope this ain't ture.



Nah.. I'd say it's a solid album. I think most people just aren't used to hearing Wordsworth do written songs. He's mostly known for freestyles so people prolly went into it expecting that same kind of vibe.

But it's a decent album though and if you're a fan it's worth checking out to see a different side of Wordsworth you might not usually see on freestyles and such.


----------



## Perverse (Aug 29, 2007)

Delirium said:


> Nah.. I'd say it's a solid album. I think most people just aren't used to hearing Wordsworth do written songs. He's mostly known for freestyles so people prolly went into it expecting that same kind of vibe.
> 
> But it's a decent album though and if you're a fan it's worth checking out to see a different side of Wordsworth you might not usually see on freestyles and such.



You got a link you can pass this way?


----------



## Undercovermc (Aug 30, 2007)

An intelligent satirical track from Lupe Fiasco which will appear on his sophomore album, _The Cool_.

Dumb It Down


----------



## rockstar sin (Aug 30, 2007)

^I'm fearless, now hear this, I'm ear less, and I'm peerless, which means I'm eye less, which means I'm tear less, which means my iris resides where my ears is, which means I'm blinded, but imma find it, I could fell its near ness, but I'm a vier so I won't come near.


----------



## Space Jam (Aug 30, 2007)

Link removed
Yall gota check out K-Rino. Undoubtedly the best lyrcist Huston will prolly ever have.

hes got alot of albums too...check out "worst rapper alive" i got it, its nice


----------



## delirium (Aug 30, 2007)

The beat was whack but damn that dude could spit. Good looks on that.

Can't count out Magno from Houston though. Dude can spit it, too.


----------



## Perverse (Aug 30, 2007)

Magno the Magnificent... He's not too bad. Mixtape rapper, though. I don't know if he could do an album.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 31, 2007)

On Kanye's track " Home " from the  " Freshman Adjustment " mixtape is that John Legend signing? ore is that Anthony Hamilton?


----------



## Orofan (Aug 31, 2007)

I just released a Diss track to Hot Rod of G Unit



Let me know what you think


----------



## Perverse (Aug 31, 2007)

Oh fuck man you have some skills! Can you hook me up with some tapes/albums/tracks?


----------



## Orofan (Aug 31, 2007)

Dub Fresh said:


> Oh fuck man you have some skills! Can you hook me up with some tapes/albums/tracks?



I used to have more online but no more, whenever I do anything new I'll post it on that myspace.

Thanks though.


----------



## Perverse (Aug 31, 2007)

Yeah, for sure man. You're a fuckin' dope MC. Only one criticism: I think on the Hot Rod diss track, the beat was too loud/your rap was too soft. I couldn't properly hear you spittin'.


----------



## Dan (Aug 31, 2007)

The more i listen to The Graduation the more it grows on me. Good album.

Only heard Curtis clean version. So i'm not saying anything till i hear it properly with swearing and everything.


----------



## Perverse (Aug 31, 2007)

Chaud said:


> The more i listen to The Graduation the more it grows on me. Good album.
> 
> Only heard Curtis clean version. So i'm not saying anything till i hear it properly with swearing and everything.



It's actually the same for me. I didn't love it, but I'm liking it more with each spin.


----------



## ParkingLot_PIMP (Sep 1, 2007)

that k-rino has some nice lines but his youtube vidoes are cheesy as hell.


----------



## mow (Sep 1, 2007)

god damn god damn, talk about classic shit. who here remmebres Arrested Development?


*Spoiler*: _Arrested Development_ 




*Tennesse*


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 1, 2007)

^*Everyday People* is my shit.


----------



## Amped Lightning (Sep 1, 2007)

i listen to fort minor.


----------



## Killa Cam (Sep 1, 2007)

Chaud said:


> The more i listen to The Graduation the more it grows on me. Good album.
> 
> Only heard Curtis clean version. So i'm not saying anything till i hear it properly with swearing and everything.



Replay value seems wack. Should have had more songs. Also Barry Bonds should be  for having the worst track named after him.


----------



## Dan (Sep 1, 2007)

I agree its too short. But these days most albums are.

But i've spinned it like 12 times now. No joke. 

And i like this album alot.


----------



## Highwind (Sep 1, 2007)

Hey I don't know if this has been discussed, but I've heard that 50 Cent has said that he would retire from rap if Kanye's new album outsells his. Do you guys think he's all talk and just doing it for publicity or will he really go through with it if he indeed gets outsold?


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 1, 2007)

Highwind said:


> Hey I don't know if this has been discussed, but I've heard that 50 Cent has said that he would retire from rap if Kanye's new album outsells his. Do you guys think he's all talk and just doing it for publicity or will he really go through with it if he indeed gets outsold?



It's already been made into a thread, discussed, and found out that it's all a big bunch of bull to boost sales for both and that Fiddy is, regrettably, not quitting.


----------



## Dan (Sep 1, 2007)

Sir Slick said:


> It's already been made into a thread, discussed, and found out that it's all a big bunch of bull to boost sales for both and that Fiddy is, regrettably, not quitting.


Quoted for truth. I aint heard 50 cent's album. The explicit one. So i'm not saying anything about it till i have.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 1, 2007)

I'm not even going to bother with it. I don't want to pollute my precious ears.


----------



## competitionbros (Sep 1, 2007)

I got the dirty version, but I'm not gonna pimp it, it doesn't deserve it lol.


----------



## Gamabunta (Sep 1, 2007)

quiting is a gimmic to sell.

jigga did it, an he wasnt the first, an neither will he be the last.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 1, 2007)

^Jigga quitting wasn't a gimmick to sell.  He wanted to quit since after Reasonable Doubt but the allure of the game kept his hunger for more alive.  50 dissing dudes before his albums comes out is a big gimmick, but people is willing to buy it regardless of how noticeable his fake persona really is.

Off topic: Gama, I didn't hear new music from you in a minute.  Then again, I haven't been in here for a minute.  Pass me if you got.


----------



## Dan (Sep 1, 2007)

Truthfully Jigga wasn't like buy my album or my quitting. It was more of i'm retiring so buy my last album to show how much you love me.

The fact that he came back, is a bit of a cheap shot. For his fans its great. His retirement was hyped up. He was going on tours ever where letting people know it was gonna be his last album. Then 1/2 years later he has a new album.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 1, 2007)

Who didn't know he was coming back?  I knew it as soon as I was at his "retirement" concert at Madison Square Garden.  One of the best concerts I ever went to in my life.


----------



## Dan (Sep 1, 2007)

Lol, Most people knew but he didn't directly say it. So there was still some doubt.

What was the concert like. One day I'm gonna get to Madison Square Gardens and see a rap concert.


----------



## Space Jam (Sep 1, 2007)

I still dont understand why if this is the "intelligent hiphop discussion" then why are people like 50 cent mentioned here?

anyway heres an Interview Gza recently did.

August 26, 2007
When the collective of Staten Island emcees called the Wu-Tang Clan first burst onto the hip-hop scene in 1993, they seemed determined to rewrite the rules of the gangsta-rap game, breaking new musical ground with dark, menacing grooves that were largely the vision of producer RZA (Robert Diggs), incorporating kung fu and samurai imagery in their tales of war on the streets and creating a new model for the industry by spinning off successful solo careers for most of the key members. 

Founded by Ol' Dirty Bastard (Russell Jones, who died of heart failure after a drug overdose in 2004) and GZA (a.k.a. the Genius, born Gary Grice), the Clan never officially broke up, though it hasn't released a new studio album since 2001' "Iron Flag," and many fans assumed the group was through. But this summer, the Wu-Tang Clan has reunited to headline the Rock the Bells Tour, and it's gearing up for the November release of a new album called "8 Diagrams." I spoke with GZA shortly before the start of a jaunt that brings the crew to Northerly Island tonight. 


Q. Let's start with the new album, GZA: What can you tell me about how "8 Diagrams" is coming together? 

A. [Sighs] I don't know; you're gonna have to ask RZA that, because he's the producer. The last thing I remember was recording a track in the studio about a month and a half ago. I haven't even heard all of the songs, so it's a question I can't answer. 

Q. Has anyone besides RZA heard the whole thing? 
A. I don't know. RZA may have been the only one who was in there every day -- he produced the majority of the tracks, and he can probably tell you the vibe and who is on what track. For me, it was good to be in the studio, but I wasn't feeling what I felt when I was doing ["Enter the Wu-Tang (36 Chambers)" in 1993]. It's a totally different energy right now: The drive and hunger is different, and the opinions are all scattered. The way we do songs is so different now; some of us didn't even do vocals in the studio. Some of us weren't there, some of us were. I may be on four or five songs, and we have maybe recorded 20. 

I love being with the Clan, and I love being out on the road. I think Wu Tang is a very special group, and much different from any other group: We have a strong following, with different generations of fans. People love to see Wu-Tang, and I think even 10 years from now, we could still be on the road -- like the Rolling Stones or something. 

Q. How does performing on your own differ from performing with the group? 

A. To perform with Wu-Tang, there's a lot of energy on stage. I've always been one known to be laidback and in the back; I'm never really the one up front, and I don't speak much during the interviews as a whole. As a group, there is a lot of energy, and I give my best, but there's so much going on with the Clan: There are so many songs! I don't have to give as much as when I'm performing by myself. Sometimes I can have a 20-minute break; it might be 10 songs before you even hear me again! So I can fall back, go downstairs, get a water, wipe off the sweat and cool off. It allows that space because there are so many of us. 


Q. That's one reason why it was interesting to see you perform your 1995 solo album "Liquid Swords" at the Pitchfork Music Festival last July. Did you enjoy that experience? 

A. Yes, and I'm looking forward to doing it again. It was like breaking the ice, because I had never performed that album from front to back before. I liked it, but I had to deal with not have guest appearances, which makes it different, because I have a Clan member on that whole album on one song or another: Inspectah Deck is on there once; Ghostface Killah, twice, Raekwon, twice; RZA; Ol' Dirty Bastard; U-God. But the good thing I noticed that I didn't even realize until it was time to perform that day was that the first five or six songs are just me. 


Q. Why do you think that album so deeply connects with people? 

A. I can't really speak for the fans, but one thing you might say is that the album does have a theme. It has the skits; the way RZA put the whole thing together after he was inspired by that movie, "Shogun," and the album cover was great: It was an idea that came from a chess game I was playing back in 1992 with Masta Killa, and the game was over and the pieces were still on the board in the checkmate position. I started to sketch out the board just the way it was, making people out of the pieces. Most people don't even know to this day that it's a game of chess for that album cover. 

When I came to Chicago in July, it had been a while since I'd heard that album; I didn't even know the order of it! So I started listening to it in the hotel like 20 minutes before I was getting calls from the lobby: "You've gotta go! You've gotta get on stage!" But I started listening to it and I went, "Damn! This is a strong album!" 


Q. Are you hearing anything today that is taking hip-hop somewhere new? 

A. I barely listen to hip-hop, unless it's something I can't really avoid. Hip-hop has taken such a drastic turn, but I'm liking what's coming out of Chicago: Common's stuff, Kanye West... The average street rapper may look at Kanye and go, "He's soft, he's not hood," but he's making good music! He's got good lyrics! I like Lupe [Fiasco], and I think he should be an example for these young dudes, because he has lyrics, can tell a great story and can capture you; he's not on the bull----, he's himself. That's the kind of music I like: When I sit down and write, I'm not afraid to be myself. 

Source:i`m sorry idk


----------



## Killa Cam (Sep 1, 2007)

competitionbros said:


> I got the dirty version, but I'm not gonna pimp it, it doesn't deserve it lol.



Ducktales             .


----------



## Perverse (Sep 1, 2007)

Rasassination said:


> I still dont understand why if this is the "intelligent hiphop discussion" then why are people like 50 cent mentioned here?
> 
> anyway heres an Interview Gza recently did.
> 
> ...


Real nice interview man I appreciate it. GZA is a mad rapper, and he definitely speaks the truth right there.


----------



## competitionbros (Sep 1, 2007)

Killa Cam said:


> Ducktales             .






lol, I do have it but the real reason is that it skips alot, i guess whoever ripped it sucks at it.




Edit: The links dead now anyway


----------



## delirium (Sep 1, 2007)

> I still dont understand why if this is the "intelligent hiphop discussion" then why are people like 50 cent mentioned here?



'Cause 50's a part of what's destroying Hip Hop. We gotta talk about that shit. It'd be different if some cats were in here like, "Yo! Fiddy's the the saviour of Hip Hop!"

Anyway, dope GZA interview. Always down to read words from the man. That made me wanna go listen to Liquid Swords though. And hopefully, the next time he does that album front to back on stage, I'mma be there.


----------



## Perverse (Sep 1, 2007)

_Liquid Swords_ was an absolute classic album. I hadn't heard any Wu-Tang till that album right there. You pimped me that shit, Del. You remember? That was like, last year. Way back when. GZA really is a Genius.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 1, 2007)

^I'm actually listening to Legend of the Liquid Swords as we speak.


----------



## TobiasFunke (Sep 2, 2007)

Rasassination said:


> I still dont understand why if this is the "intelligent hiphop discussion" then why are people like 50 cent mentioned here?



50 and Kanye are currently the most relevant rappers out right now.  A lot of people are getting into their rivalry, in fact it's one of the most talked things happening in rap music right now so why not talk about it here? 

This is a pretty popular/newish video right now of WU smashing a guy at the concert at BB kings. I thought I would post it up in here.  Streetlife is one crazy dude, but the best part is 


*Spoiler*: __ 



the guy getting hit with the stool




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X3xAm_kQ2KI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## delirium (Sep 2, 2007)

Damn.. then they just dropped the needle like nothing happened.


----------



## Perverse (Sep 2, 2007)

These is some crazy motherfuckers.


----------



## Gamabunta (Sep 2, 2007)

yo CC, i havent dropped anything new as im working on the promo for the new mixtape.

yea so ive spun Kanye's Graduation album. being honest, its a bit shit. all the beats are the same style and its like being in spain all over again listening to that daddy yankee shit. since kanye isnt a great lyricist, that makes the album mediocre. luckily the only track with lil wayne, he is essentially drowned out by the beat. the track with chris martin from coldplay is quite nice.

but one is not impressed. this just makes me work harder on my music, an spurs me on.


----------



## competitionbros (Sep 2, 2007)

I'm Pissed: How come I've never heard of K-os before today? I just heard "Aquacityboy" and with that one song I'm hooked on his music, needless to say I'm getting the discography now.


----------



## Cax (Sep 2, 2007)

Yo, pro. Nice interview btw..

Anyway, this may be off topic it may not be (not fuckin sure), but still. Do any of you people know if much keystyling/freestyling happens around here? Like, 'rap battles' just using text. Many people will judge and say this is lame, but its not. I enjoy it and quite frankly think i'm fuckin good at it (un-modest). And also, if anyone here makes their own shit vocaly, i wouldn't mind being a ghostwriter and writing some lyrics for them.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 2, 2007)

Ummm.... It's best to actually poke around the front page of the MD or some pages back before posting about such a thing. XD

There are currently one or two such threads there, I believe.


----------



## Cax (Sep 2, 2007)

Cheer's, i'll go check now.

Also appreciate you, someone with high status/posts, not be an asshole when someone does something wrong. Cheers again


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 2, 2007)

competitionbros said:


> I'm Pissed: How come I've never heard of K-os before today? I just heard "Aquacityboy" and with that one song I'm hooked on his music, needless to say I'm getting the discography now.



One of the best MC to come out of Canada.  I must of bumped Superstar 0 for a sumer straight.  If you want, I could pimp some of his albums if you don't have them already.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 2, 2007)

Cax said:


> Cheer's, i'll go check now.
> 
> Also appreciate you, someone with high status/posts, not be an asshole when someone does something wrong. Cheers again



I'm off and on with being an arsehole. Depends on who's the target.


----------



## competitionbros (Sep 2, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> One of the best MC to come out of Canada.  I must of bumped Superstar 0 for a sumer straight.  If you want, I could pimp some of his albums if you don't have them already.





Yea, that'd make my job alot easier lol, thanks.


----------



## Cax (Sep 2, 2007)

It may be me, it probably is, but i still see no keystyling/rapping threads anywhere..


----------



## competitionbros (Sep 2, 2007)

Cax said:


> It may be me, it probably is, but i still see no keystyling/rapping threads anywhere..





There was quite a few, and several ill attempts to try and start leagues and tourneys and such, then there was a big battle thread for whoever to compete whenever.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 2, 2007)

Comp, bare with me for a moment.  I'm trying to see if I could find all 4 albums for you but so far I got 2.  My damn PC is lagging on me.

@Cax:  Give us a little preview on what you can do.


----------



## Cax (Sep 2, 2007)

Alright, the two []'d lines are lines i used in a verse previously, but i fuckin lost it, and these 2 lines i really like and figured they can fit in, seeing i cant even find the verse they were in before.

I absorb skills like its photosynthesis
I put my mind, time and heart into this
*[*Its kill or die, its hide and seek
Its let loose the metal and let the blood leak*]*
Dont stop till your enemys hit the concrete
Infact dont stop, even when you feel complete
So keep on running, but you can't compete
With my rhymes my lines and my beat

Its a short one.


----------



## competitionbros (Sep 2, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> Comp, bare with me for a moment.  I'm trying to see if I could find all 4 albums for you but so far I got 2.  My damn PC is lagging on me.






Take all the time ya need.


----------



## Cax (Sep 2, 2007)

So, whats happenin? Anyone starting a keystyling thread or anything ..


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 2, 2007)

Check Here

The latest one.


----------



## Dan (Sep 2, 2007)

TobiasFunke said:


> 50 and Kanye are currently the most relevant rappers out right now.  A lot of people are getting into their rivalry, in fact it's one of the most talked things happening in rap music right now so why not talk about it here?
> 
> This is a pretty popular/newish video right now of WU smashing a guy at the concert at BB kings. I thought I would post it up in here.  Streetlife is one crazy dude, but the best part is
> 
> ...


WU TANG, WU TANG. Word B, take no fucking shit. If someone tries to violate. You put them in there place.

But they could go to court for assault . it was filmed and everything. the evidence is right there. But i don't think the guy who got beaten will press charges.


----------



## Gamabunta (Sep 2, 2007)

Thats exactly what hip-hop needs. People fighting on stage.



Cax said:


> Alright, the two []'d lines are lines i used in a verse previously, but i fuckin lost it, and these 2 lines i really like and figured they can fit in, seeing i cant even find the verse they were in before.
> 
> I absorb skills like its photosynthesis
> I put my mind, time and heart into this
> ...




To be honest... thats really not that great.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 2, 2007)

Then give 'im some practice, Gama.


----------



## Cax (Sep 2, 2007)

Could you give me some pointers or some shit Gama? Can I see some of your work?

-Not being an ass or anything because you just said the truth, just incase you take it the wrong way


----------



## Gamabunta (Sep 2, 2007)

okay, i will show you 1 that im dropping on the mixtape. its called heart beat, whole things a metaphor.

_"In essence, the lesson is to never reach out
Its better to let her stand up and speak now
This letter severs the feelings I keep down
A queen that dreams with no need of crowns
Teachings taught brain conceding naught
Watching the roots of truth flee from her jaw
Palest light is caught, an with it wrought
The tragedy and calamity, it has brought
Now my mistress, see she longs for listeners
Speaking poison words, corrupting her sisters
Growing ever ready to gain her distance
Running away would give her pain in blisters
My love is crushed by idiotic pestilence
Grown up to corrupt the next infants
Hatreds created remaining vexed in words
Heart beats are concrete, im blessed inwards

Freedom of a demon as she runs at night
Calling the fallen ensuring some have lives
What?s written is hidden like suns black light
But never is she fettered with a one track mind
Her grip never slips, as I gasp for breath
Exposing the chosen till only masks are left
An ocean of prey where the sharks are best
With hidden treasures inside a darkened chest
Never failing a grin, ever waiting for sin
Not hesitating, instead creating her kin
Her drive for life, contemplating a spin
But foundations are broke, shaking within
Struggle in her bubble, refusing to change
She?s history?s mystery, confusing to brains
A confusing illusion some abusing her name
Many describe her, mostly using insane

Telling me of felonies how shes bored of guns
Our relationships hit the rocks, more than once
Those shes with, have broken laws and run
How she struggled when brought up in slums
All her suitors anticipating with schemes
Speaking venom an invading their dreams
As for our children, id see what the kids got
Sit there watching him beat box in his cot
Her words shine, like shes wearing lip gloss
Often confiding in me about missed shots
How can my passion for rappin be this hot
If you haven?t guess, my loves names hip-hop"​_


----------



## Cax (Sep 2, 2007)

That is some really nice shit right there. Im gonna check your profile in a minute, but if you dont have your msn listed there, could i get it VIA pm or somethin?


----------



## Gamabunta (Sep 2, 2007)

thanks bro. i pimped my first mixtape somewhere in the music department. at this moment in time i cannot remember my NF msn as i dont go on it often. ive got 2 songs drafts from the next mixtape  on there.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 2, 2007)

It's right under yo name, bub. dreamnarutorpg@hotmail.co.uk


----------



## Cax (Sep 2, 2007)

Alright dude, i fucking love Wish upon a star. I'll seriously be hooked on that song for atleast a day..


----------



## Gamabunta (Sep 2, 2007)

thanks bro. new mixtape Hope in Hell is coming later 07. 23/24 tracks od IsoDOPENESS

@SS... lol... fuck....

so it is...


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 2, 2007)

Just typed a quick 16 in the cypher thread.  I was bored.


----------



## Cax (Sep 2, 2007)

And i thought i was a decent keystyler.. i dont have shit on you blokes to be honest.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 2, 2007)

Practice, practice, practice. Goes for everything.


----------



## Gamabunta (Sep 2, 2007)

Cax said:


> And i thought i was a decent keystyler.. i dont have shit on you blokes to be honest.



Everyone has to start somewhere. Best advice if you like hip-hop is start writing to a beat. Takes some practice, but it sets you up nicely if you should ever take up spitting. Other bit of advice is come up with a topic, something that can focus your writing. You dont wanna pull a canibus an start talking about beef an then switch to interstellar lightspeeds and switch back to poets of the 15th century.


----------



## Cax (Sep 2, 2007)

Doesnt matter if you black or white/
Ignore the comments, cause at the end of the night/
You still a rapper, artist, lyrical deviser/
Keep on fightin, dont regret ya moves either/
Get up and spit, go on and raise ya fist/
Stand the fuck up and clear all the mist/
Your path is your future, you decide everything/
You could be a low dog you could be the king/
Stay positive and keep up your thoughts/
Expand what you've learnt and what you've been taught/
Somethings happen, somethings cause distraught/
Somethings you needa know, theres courage, faith and hope/
Practice what you spit and soon you'll be dope/
Myself im the middle, a slight intermediate/
But ill keep goin, until i be that/
But what is that, that is what/
I'll heal up even the deepest cut/
The end of my rhyme but not the end of the line/
Hope this rap be sendin messages, throughout ya spine/

I tried a new-ish approacht o me. Took some advice.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 2, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=i-dJ6xbrWHQ[/YOUTUBE]

Gift of Gab. <3


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 2, 2007)

^Thanks for reminding me.  Let me download some Gift of Gab albums.  Oh, and sorry but I can't find any Didier Lockwood albums.  I'll wait for the main pimp undercovermc to come online and find it.  Dude is a bounty hunter when it comes to finding these albums.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 2, 2007)

Yeah, Paul's mad wicked when it comes to that. XD


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 2, 2007)

lol@JMT Cipher.  Nice   Your about to make me go in.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Sep 2, 2007)

Sir Slick said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=i-dJ6xbrWHQ[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Gift of Gab. <3



Ha, that's nice never heard of dude. I'm gonna check him out. So what's the name of that track? his versuion of alphabetical slaughter?


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 2, 2007)

Yup. For Gift of Gab, make sure to check out Blackalicious as well.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 2, 2007)

^Drop a line in the cipher thread.  I know you have inner skills   Though your a sony hater. *Coughs*


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 2, 2007)

I'm a Sony hater for as long as they and their marketing section remain to be fucktards with a shitty library. PS3 has potential, just ain't livin' up to it. And no, I'm not droppin' in the cypher, can't write for shit. XD


----------



## delirium (Sep 2, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> lol@JMT Cipher.  Nice   Your about to make me go in.



Seriously.. I think I might wanna hop into the cypher one time as well. And I thought I was done with that shit.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Sep 2, 2007)

That _Gift of Gab_ song is awesome Davey.


----------



## Gamabunta (Sep 2, 2007)

You dont leave hip-hop. You cant. You either die or carry on.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 2, 2007)

What if they JMT you into leaving?


----------



## Gamabunta (Sep 2, 2007)

As a sith that shit wont be happenin on my watch



i'll just whack my hoodie up an evil stare


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 2, 2007)

Psh.

I'ma grey Jewdi, son!


----------



## Gamabunta (Sep 2, 2007)

I put Darth Revan in Heaven boy!


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 2, 2007)

Revan is Grey as well, bitch.


----------



## Gamabunta (Sep 2, 2007)

Revan is Sith through an through. At least in my KOTOR!!


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 2, 2007)

Canon KotOR is light-ending, but through his actions he is to be considered Grey like Bindo. XD


----------



## Gamabunta (Sep 2, 2007)

Bindo was on the recieving end of a red light sabre! >_<


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 2, 2007)

Non-canon ending. XD


----------



## Gamabunta (Sep 2, 2007)

so ive rotated the new kanye album a few times....

2 good songs: Homecoming and Everything I Am. Allow me to summarise:

its not a bad album, but kanye needs to stop with the college/university theme... first album was "okay, its a nice concept". second was "hmmm, not bad. but i cant wait for some new material". an this one was like "how long was he held back in school?"

kanye, its just same shit, different day.


----------



## Perverse (Sep 2, 2007)

I agree, Gama. I mean, I liked a few other tracks on the album, but I concur that he has not evolved at all from his original sound. That _is_ a good sound, but he's had it going for about 5 years now. Change is needed.


----------



## delirium (Sep 2, 2007)

The sound has progression to me. Well.. at least from CD to LR & Grad. LR and Grad are a little similar but it's still good music all around.


----------



## maximilyan (Sep 2, 2007)

Definately.. I think 50 is a bad look.. People who are outside of the hip hop circle definately wont apreciate his work... imo they should listen to someone like Kanye West.. or Common


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (Sep 2, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> lol@JMT Cipher.  Nice .



Cheers love.  

It was from the heart truth.  

Woke up to *"Buddha Brand - 人間発電所 (Classic Mix)"* (pimped by my brother jdama and the beat is ), had time to kill so I checked for any new music pimped and saw the cypher thread and thought why not.




Cyber Celebrity said:


> Your about to make me go in.



I see no reason not to go.


----------



## delirium (Sep 2, 2007)

jdama is your brother?!

Damn.. is everyone here fuckin related or something?


----------



## Dan (Sep 2, 2007)

Lol, I guess you don't have any siblings on NF.


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (Sep 2, 2007)

Delirium said:


> jdama is your brother?!
> 
> Damn.. is everyone here fuckin related or something?



It's a Muslim/love thing.


----------



## Dan (Sep 2, 2007)

yeah Muslims call other people in there religion brother or sister.

What i don't get about that is, when Muslims fight each other overseas. Aren't they religiously killing there brothers and Sister.

But this has no relation to hip-Hop so i don't even reply.


----------



## Gamabunta (Sep 2, 2007)

i got my UK bredrin up in this biatch.

plus any fans of Kruwl aKa Isodope are like family.


----------



## Dan (Sep 2, 2007)

whose your UK bedrin?


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (Sep 2, 2007)

Chaud said:


> What i don't get about that is, when Muslims fight each other overseas. Aren't they religiously killing there brothers and Sister.



I should have put more emphasis on the love part.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 2, 2007)

Haven't checked this forum in a minute, who heard "Yellow Lines" off Dirty Acres and what did you think of it?


----------



## Gamabunta (Sep 2, 2007)

Chaud said:


> whose your UK bedrin?



anyone from the UK lol


----------



## Dan (Sep 2, 2007)

Oh lol, so i fall under that category. I'm honored. 

@Snake - i aint heard that, if you pimp it to me. I'll check it out and tell you what I think.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 2, 2007)

Gamabunta said:


> anyone from the UK lol



I should be a honorable mention homie.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Sep 2, 2007)

Ha Ha, just started listening to Devin the Dude, that guy is a weed head. I'm a fan already.

lots o good artists out there, I don't listen to. Still expanding my library tho.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 2, 2007)

Drabble 2

Should of been at least 2 pages already requesting this album.


----------



## Space Jam (Sep 2, 2007)

JB008 said:


> Ha Ha, just started listening to Devin the Dude, that guy is a weed head. I'm a fan already.
> 
> lots o good artists out there, I don't listen to. Still expanding my library tho.



Aha i fuckin love Devin the dude. Hes nice as hell


----------



## Crowe (Sep 2, 2007)

Madvillainy...I always forget how much I love this record/collab.


----------



## Space Jam (Sep 2, 2007)

LISTEN TO THIS<3
Devin the dude- Lacville 79

Dude made one of the best car songs ever. I love how he describes it...prolly cause i recently got my first car(its in bad condition) and im goin through the same shit xD


----------



## JBarnz008 (Sep 2, 2007)

^ One of my fav tracks from " Jusrt Trying Ta Live "


----------



## Space Jam (Sep 2, 2007)

anybody know anything about Night of the Bloody Apes by Curstified dibbs(Aka R.A the rugged man) It never came out but i found shit on albumbase and ect claimin this is it. but i heard that its not the actuall album or w/e

anybody know?


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 2, 2007)

^Check your PM if you haven't already.  I sent you a gift ^_^


----------



## Space Jam (Sep 2, 2007)

Good Lookin xD


----------



## Perverse (Sep 2, 2007)

I haven't heard the Crustified Dibbs album, but R.A.'s album, _Die, Rugged Man, Die_ was a solid album. Hit me up, CC.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 2, 2007)

Dub Fresh said:


> I haven't heard the Crustified Dibbs album, but R.A.'s album, _Die, Rugged Man, Die_ was a solid album. Hit me up, CC.



Call me Sin and sent.


----------



## delirium (Sep 2, 2007)

If Sin is your real name that would be pretty bad ass. xD

Anyway.. I'm listening to GZA first album Words from the Genius. You know what it is.


----------



## Perverse (Sep 2, 2007)

Lol, GZA's name sounds like jizz. Liquid Swords > Words From The Genius


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 2, 2007)

^My name is Sincere so Sin City for short .  ^I'm glad you remind me.  I'm about to download Liquid Swords and Words from a Genius again.


----------



## Dan (Sep 2, 2007)

People, you guys need to hit me up with some links. I'm not on the same wave length as you'll.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 2, 2007)

Chaud, you know who your brother is right?  That's like Kobe Bryant is my brother but I'm asking the 12th man on the team to teach me how to play ball.


----------



## delirium (Sep 2, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> Chaud, you know who your brother is right?  That's like Kobe Bryant is my brother but I'm asking the 12th man on the team to teach me how to play ball.





I lol'd hard. Seriously though. Paul owns the request shit around here. Well, I haven't peeked into the thread lately, but damn, homey used to catch anthing throw at him.


----------



## Dan (Sep 2, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> Chaud, you know who your brother is right?  That's like Kobe Bryant is my brother but I'm asking the 12th man on the team to teach me how to play ball.


LMAO, hes knocked out on the bed atm. Imma get his external hard drive and give it a browse. 

PS. do you consider your self the 12th man or is that a figure of speech.



Delirium said:


> I lol'd hard. Seriously though. Paul owns the request shit around here. Well, I haven't peeked into the thread lately, but damn, homey used to catch anthing throw at him.


Yeah, i'm trying to do my bit too. 


OK, im listening to Food & Liquor the leaked version. Lupe is dope, damn.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 2, 2007)

Chaud said:


> LMAO, hes knocked out on the bed atm. Imma get his external hard drive and give it a browse.
> 
> PS. do you consider your self the 12th man or is that a figure of speech.



I'm Jordan at the Garden homie.


----------



## taieto (Sep 3, 2007)

hip hop and rap are two amazing ways of life for many people
i'm glad to be one of em, its more mainstream than underground but there's still some good schutfff out there
T.I. and kayne are holdin it down with their intense lyrics and sweet beats...
most of the time


----------



## Undercovermc (Sep 3, 2007)

I like what's being said on this page. 

[YOUTUBE=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j5vGbnAECr4]"Read A Book" Discussed On CNN[/YOUTUBE]
These news hosts are always so critical. Does he not see the satire in the video and it's direct parody of the majority of BET's content?


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 3, 2007)

I read "BET" and lost interest.


----------



## geostigma (Sep 3, 2007)

Chaud said:


> You said it, Cass would probably do Gillie in a battle. But when it comes to the hood. Gillie is basically implying that he runs Cassidy's block. Now if Cassidy is the king of Philly, how can Gillie be running his block. And that fact that he said "Cassidy can't come to Phily" shows that this could get physical. and Cassidy's old boys are with gillie. So I'm sure Cassidy can't go to that part of Phillly.




I dunno on second thought from what I said earlier, I just seen Cassidy at a show in dc last night (inadvertently cuz I was just trying to go to the club to book some girls thats in town for the semester, without paying extra. They were chargin 40 at the door but when I was bout to bounce at the door when they asked me, they let me in for half). 

Wasn't a whole lot of street dudes in there, mainly out of towners n girls ready to throw their panties at him, but while the girls was bout to hop on stage I talked to a couple dudes who was like, they know what Cassidy did, n how he took the charge and did his time like a real man. They don't know what Gillie did cuz hes not from here and not famous outside Philly, tho they know he seems desperate for some spotlight, n will jump on anything slight to get in beef with someone who got some fame to him. But they didnt really care bout the rap shit, was just giving an opinion.

I feel like in philly Gillie got a lot of respect etc. probably more than Cass. But any city outside of there and maybe even half the dudes there would side with Cass. It aint like BG Wayne, where even though dudes fucked with Wayne, the hood everywhere had BGs back. They also mentioned some stuff on that Cam'ron 50 beef, saying it seem like Cam took one for the team by not coming back on 50 like he said he would, letting Jimmy enjoy his fame without jeopardizing it, for the time being anyway.

But enough of his beef shit, its supposed to be the intelligent hip hop discussion, not mainstream rappers and their miscellaneous beef, just thought I'd shed some more light on the situation.



Sir Slick said:


> I read "BET" and lost interest.



It's really gone down hill. Whatever happened to the good shows like teen summit? Now nothing on there is about anything positive really. As much as Oprah blasts rappers and BET you think she'd buy it back from whoever runs Viacom, to try to make it how it used to be or even better. Really Boondocks shouldve been on BET and not CN, and if it was the old owners who sold it, I think it would have been (Hey next month its baaack). Its funny because as the problems with most of Black America really start showing a decrease in the bigggest cities that had it the words, from violence to the crackdown of just about all the large drug organizations, its like the explotation just increases.


----------



## Dre (Sep 3, 2007)

Curtis is awful.


----------



## Undercovermc (Sep 3, 2007)

I knew it would be before I heard it. I gave it one spin and probably won't ever do that again.


----------



## Gamabunta (Sep 3, 2007)

ive downloaded 50's explicit album.... ive not bumped it yet though.


----------



## Space Jam (Sep 3, 2007)

I doubt i will ever listen to Curtis or Graduation :/ Waist of my time


Lmao @ "Read a book"


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Sep 3, 2007)

Ok.....so by reading the past couple of pages its safe to say that 50's album is garbage & Kanye's isnt anything special. Is that what most of yall was going for???


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (Sep 3, 2007)

Hey, I just learned of this Hip-Hop group from Miami. I like their jazzy sound. Here's a video.


----------



## Undercovermc (Sep 3, 2007)

LeathaFace said:


> Ok.....so by reading the past couple of pages its safe to say that 50's album is garbage & Kanye's isnt anything special. Is that what most of yall was going for???


We can all agree that Curtis is garbage, but Graduation has received mixed responses. I think it's a good album, as do Chaud, Sin and Del, but others don't.


----------



## delirium (Sep 3, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> I like what's being said on this page.
> 
> _::inset video::_
> These news hosts are always so critical. Does he not see the satire in the video and it's direct parody of the majority of BET's content?



God that shit was infuriating. First.. exactly as Paul said, there's OBVIOUS satire in the video. What the fuck is this guy's problem. Second, I DO NOT like the fact that they're treating kids as idiots. Kids are NOT idiots. Stop feeding them dumbed down sesame street shit. They'll get the satire.

And if they don't.. that's why you talk with your children about the shit that they see on TV. You don't just stick them in front of that screen and hope that the programmers are going to put something educational or whatever on the screen. Have some dialogue with 'em. Act like a fucking parent and talk with your kids.



LeathaFace said:


> Ok.....so by reading the past couple of pages its safe to say that 50's album is garbage & Kanye's isnt anything special. Is that what most of yall was going for???



Listen to it and judge for yourself.


----------



## Dre (Sep 3, 2007)

i haven't even heard Ye's album yet. Im gonna buy it.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 3, 2007)

Bittersweet and CRS is on his official album.  So that now makes 15 tracks.


----------



## geostigma (Sep 3, 2007)

Dre said:


> i haven't even heard Ye's album yet. Im gonna buy it.



If Curtis didnt say he was dropping the bet, I wouldve  bought Kanye's new album the day it dropped. But now I'll get around to dling it when Im bored.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 3, 2007)

^50 said he's dropping the bet?  What a coward.  Making all kinds of excuses on why Kanye album might outsell his.


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (Sep 3, 2007)

??PR?ŞŞ?? said:


> Hey, I just learned of this Hip-Hop group from Miami. I like their jazzy sound. Here's a video.



Oh yeah, they have a Myspace profile-


----------



## Gamabunta (Sep 3, 2007)

50 cent is a grade A

























CUNT


yes i said it....


----------



## Cax (Sep 3, 2007)

Gonna have to agree with you there Gama.


----------



## Dan (Sep 3, 2007)

Who wouldn't agree with him


----------



## Cax (Sep 3, 2007)

Sadly, people that dont know much about hiphop/rap but still like/love it.

I think the reason why 50 cent is so popular (he is, we have to admit that) is because the people, who know alot about hiphop and rap, arent stupid and aren't ignorant or arrogant, know that 50 cent is a fake, a bad rapper and is just generaly bad.
 But he's mainstream, very mainstream, and the unedcuated people (uneducated in hiphop) of our world dont know about any other artists, and only the popular more 'fake' ones like 50 cent and what not. And i reckon its quite hard to educate those that are already 'fiddy obsessed' or what not, because from then on they're pretty ignorant.

Well, thats what i think..


----------



## Ram (Sep 3, 2007)

Never thought much of Kanye and Graduation didn't change my opinion. I hate how he loops stupid noises throughout his songs.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Sep 3, 2007)

Hey man College Dropout was really good.  I think his problem is summed up in a line from the Get By Remix: "This will be the end of me or I'm going to be an entity." 

There's an in-between you arrogant bastard, Kanye.


----------



## DA Dave (Sep 4, 2007)

Graduation is gonna be hot but I dont know if I should buy it or DL it lol.


----------



## Undercovermc (Sep 4, 2007)

If you're unsure, download it first. That way, you'll know if it's worth buying or not.


----------



## DA Dave (Sep 4, 2007)

Thanks fellow black man.


----------



## delirium (Sep 4, 2007)

The Faint Smile said:


> There's an in-between you arrogant bastard, Kanye.



xDDD

I think when the point of that though is for self motivation. I mean.. you think about the inbetweens and allow yourself to be fine with being there you settle rather than push yourself to the peak of your abilities. At least.. I'm THINKING that's his thought process.

He really could just be an arrogant bastard.


----------



## Cax (Sep 4, 2007)

Hope you guys dont mind, but this is basically were i 'hang' or atleast were i plan to hang, you people are the only people i know that like Wu tang, so here..

the argument

its my Wu Tang Clan FC. Just check it out.. join if you want to.


----------



## Green Lantern (Sep 4, 2007)

I like Graduation. Its a more refined sound from 'Ye, much more focused then Late Registration, something you listen to when you're relaxing.


----------



## Gamabunta (Sep 4, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> If you're unsure, download it first. That way, you'll know if it's worth buying or not.



its not worth buying


----------



## Perverse (Sep 4, 2007)

radishbak said:


> I like Graduation. Its a more refined sound from 'Ye, much more focused then Late Registration, something you listen to when you're relaxing.



Late Registration kills it, in my opinion. Very few tracks really grabbed me on _Graduation._


----------



## Gamabunta (Sep 4, 2007)

Kanye needs a new flow, topics and beat variation. Essentially Kanye needs to remake himself.


----------



## Cax (Sep 4, 2007)

Raekwon said:
			
		

> HHDX: Is the Wu album really gonna drop this year? That URB article seemed to suggest the whole project may be falling apart.
> Raekwon: Yeah, it’s gonna drop. We like 90% done with it. It’s a couple more things that we gotta add to the situation with it. It’s a classic in my eyes, as far as production and just what you would normally expect from Wu-Tang. It’s a good project and it’s definitely gonna be out this year.



What ive read from the chef or what not in this interview.


----------



## delirium (Sep 4, 2007)

Gamabunta said:


> Kanye needs a new flow, topics and beat variation. Essentially Kanye needs to remake himself.



I'd only agree with the flow part. Dude is a disgusting mc. and I don't mean that in a good way.

But I like his lyrics and I really enjoy his beats so..


----------



## Gamabunta (Sep 4, 2007)

thing is, his beats now just sound too similar over 3 albums. an if your not a really good lyricist or have a sick flow (like royce or jigga) then the shit you drop just gets... boring?


----------



## Perverse (Sep 4, 2007)

Delirium said:


> I'd only agree with the flow part. Dude is a disgusting mc. and I don't mean that in a good way.


How this can be construed in a good way is beyond me, but I won't question you. I wouldn't go to the extent of disgusting. He's below average. But disgusting is like Mims and Hurricane Chris.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 4, 2007)

Everybody has their own unique flow, or they should have their own unique flow.  I wouldn't want Kanye to change it because that's what makes him Him.  Kanye has lyrics but I guess because of his arrogance and the way he dresses, people tend to ignore them.


----------



## Perverse (Sep 4, 2007)

But if it's shit, then I want him to change his flow. And d/l my pimp, CC. It's pimpalicious.


----------



## Cax (Sep 4, 2007)

You got a point there CC - although, if the artist is shit in someones opinion, you would want them to change in some way.

Also cheers for joining my Wu Tang FC Dub


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 4, 2007)

^Sin and yeah I'll download it later.  It seems ill to me.


----------



## Perverse (Sep 4, 2007)

Cax said:


> Also cheers for joining my Wu Tang FC Dub


 It's what I do, baby.


Cyber Celebrity said:


> ^Sin and yeah I'll download it later.  It seems ill to me.



It is very ill.


----------



## Cax (Sep 4, 2007)

You guys live in America right?

Fucking in Australia we have unlimited downloads, but due to some nationwide bullshit, once we download like 12gig or more our net gets slowed down from broadband to dialup speeds.. that fuckin pisses me off.. you can get like 40g were it'd slow down, but that costs aload.


----------



## Perverse (Sep 4, 2007)

Dude, I'm Australian too. Our internet is fooking shit. $90, 20GB. I can't d/l much at all.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 4, 2007)

90 dollars for 20GB? That's rediculous.


----------



## Perverse (Sep 4, 2007)

I know. And I can't even get ADSL 2+. Max speed for me is about 300kB/s downloads. This country is teh gay. Man, I love my pimp so much.


----------



## Dan (Sep 4, 2007)

Daylight robbery. But is the currency strong there?


----------



## Perverse (Sep 4, 2007)

Weaker than US dollar. US$1 = A$0.88 But this is a rap thread. So... download my pimp, Daniel. 100dBs is so epically good.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Sep 4, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IxY-HL9RMQQ[/YOUTUBE]

*Dynasty * Gemini ft. Lupe Fiasco

Damn Gemini killed it.


----------



## Dan (Sep 4, 2007)

JB008 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IxY-HL9RMQQ[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> *Dynasty * Gemini ft. Lupe Fiasco
> 
> Damn Gemini killed it.


Ok, that right there is a fucking tune. Downloading that on my comp now.

you got any more stuff from Gemini Jef?


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (Sep 4, 2007)

Yeah, if anyone has a download link for Dynasty, could you send it to me? Thanks.


----------



## Undercovermc (Sep 4, 2007)

JB008 said:


> I don't even know if Gemini has an album, If he does I need a pimp right away.


He's got a mixtape titled, _Untamed Beast_. I'm sending it to you now.

*ED!*t: Does anyone else want it?


----------



## Dan (Sep 4, 2007)

Safe Jef, playing it now. some ill stuff.


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (Sep 4, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> He's got a mixtape titled, _Untamed Beast_. I'm sending it to you now.
> 
> *ED!*t: Does anyone else want it?



Can I you send it to me? Thanks.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Sep 4, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> He's got a mixtape titled, _Untamed Beast_. I'm sending it to you now.
> 
> *ED!*t: Does anyone else want it?



My Savior !  Reps for u.


----------



## mechaBD (Sep 4, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> He's got a mixtape titled, _Untamed Beast_. I'm sending it to you now.
> 
> *ED!*t: Does anyone else want it?



No way yo! Send that my way. Ive gone to the far sides of the internet for this mixetape. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Undercovermc (Sep 4, 2007)

ipathskater420 said:


> No way yo! Send that my way. Ive gone to the far sides of the internet for this mixed tape. Thanks in advance.


Your search ends here.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Sep 4, 2007)

Yo can you hit me up with Gemini's mixtape too.


----------



## Undercovermc (Sep 4, 2007)

LeathaFace said:


> Yo can you hit me up with Gemini's mixtape too.


In your inbox.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Sep 4, 2007)

Preciate that big homie.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Sep 4, 2007)

The Mixtape is Fuckin' Fire !

F-N-F Up !


----------



## Dan (Sep 4, 2007)

Jef, who u prefer Lupe or Cass?


----------



## JBarnz008 (Sep 4, 2007)

Chaud said:


> Jef, who u prefer Lupe or Cass?



Lupe, I love every sigle track dude's dropped.


----------



## Perverse (Sep 4, 2007)

Lupe is better than Cassidy. Cassidy is a lyricist, but his lyrics don't have any meaning. The Jedi knows where it's at. He keeps it real.


----------



## Green Lantern (Sep 5, 2007)

I've had that Gemini mixtape for awhile, its hot stuff- Lupe had an announcement for it on his myspace which is how I heard about it 

My favorite FnF mixtape is still Fahrenheit 1/15th Part II: Revenge of the Nerds. 'Switch' is killer.


----------



## DA Dave (Sep 5, 2007)

Kanyes Album was fire, though I could not find the tracks _Barry Bonds_ and _Big Brother_


----------



## Perverse (Sep 5, 2007)

DA Dave said:


> Kanyes Album was fire, though I could not find the tracks _Barry Bonds_ and _Big Brother_



Barry Bonds was the worst track. Big Brother wasn't too bad, but nothing special. You should get a DDL link from the numerous blogs it seems to be floating around on.


----------



## delirium (Sep 5, 2007)

radishbak said:


> My favorite FnF mixtape is still Fahrenheit 1/15th Part II: Revenge of the Nerds. 'Switch' is killer.



How could this just go unnoticed. Fuck that song was crazy. That whole mixtape was nutso but that song... O_O


----------



## Perverse (Sep 5, 2007)

I'll tell you how. I have ZERO Lupe Fiasco tracks on my computer. >_< Kill me!


----------



## delirium (Sep 5, 2007)

It's a crazy song. He like.. starts the song off throwing certain styles in a certain order as a warm up. Then he starts going off switching from style to style but in the same order that he did it at the beginning of the song. Fuckin killer man. I think I'mma llisten to it right now.


----------



## Perverse (Sep 5, 2007)

I will download that mixtape now then. On your recommendation.


----------



## Cax (Sep 5, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> In your inbox.



Could you hook me up too?

And anyone mind pimping me any/some lupe fiasco albums, i aint got shit.


----------



## Perverse (Sep 5, 2007)

I've heard that FnF tape Del recommend, and all I can say is holy damn this guy has skills.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 5, 2007)

Like how long was I posting up Lupe and Gem, and now this guy is being noticed?  Paul posted up Dumb it Down, and nobody didn't even comment on it.  I guess it matter so you all got the message.


----------



## Perverse (Sep 5, 2007)

Man, I have SO many pimps I need to hear, it's not even funny. I try to cover everything. But I have discovered the magic of Lupe the Jedi. Listening to FnF II right now, actually.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 5, 2007)

^Make sure you download Food and Liquor, Lupe's first album.  I'll past it to you if you don't have it already.  One of my favorite albums of all time.


----------



## Perverse (Sep 5, 2007)

It's good, I won't get to it for a couple of weeks anyway. I'll get it when I need it. But this Switch track is definitely awesome. Props to Del and radishbak.


----------



## Dan (Sep 5, 2007)

Lupe's shit is all hard. Dude is great.

I like the leaked food & liquor better than the retail one.


----------



## Perverse (Sep 5, 2007)

Chaud said:


> Lupe's shit is all hard. Dude is great.
> 
> I like the leaked food & liquor better than the retail one.



I should get my hands on both.


----------



## Undercovermc (Sep 5, 2007)

Watch out for Lupe Fiasco's sophomore album, _The Cool_, which should be coming out in November. That's a pimp you don't want to be late on.


----------



## Perverse (Sep 5, 2007)

I will be getting that the day you get a link, man.


----------



## Dan (Sep 5, 2007)

I'm defiantly gonna download that album, if its leaks like the last album. thats gonna be hard on lupe.


----------



## Perverse (Sep 5, 2007)

I'd laugh if he re-worked the whole thing like he did with _Food & Liquor_. Anyway, good night. I need some sleep.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Sep 5, 2007)

Wow it's so good to see people recognizin' Lupe's skillz. Tears to my eyes. s

Theses are the Farenheit mixtapes I have:

Farenheit 1/15 Part I: The Truth Is Among Us (Lupe)
Farenheit 1/15 Part II: Revenge Of The Nerds (Lupe)
Farenheit 1/15 Part III: A Rhyming Ape (Lupe)
?
Farenheit 1/15 Part V: Untamed Beast (Gemini)

So what's Part IV if there is one?


----------



## Space Jam (Sep 5, 2007)

The god Rakim`s album is suppose to come out on  September 7, 2007, from what i heard......

But i`m not seein no promotion of any sort or anything...Is it really commin out? anybody know


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 6, 2007)

I have to say Chamillionare's new album is fantastic.


----------



## Undercovermc (Sep 6, 2007)

What I like about Chamillionaire is the transformation of his music content, which differs to the archetypal subject matter used by a lot of southern rappers. _Ultimate Victory_ has a socially conscious spin on it, despite what people would expect. He includes political issues as opposed to talking about candypaint, rims and grills.


----------



## sel (Sep 6, 2007)

> He includes political issues as opposed to talking about candypaint, rims and grills.



For a first impression, thank bloody god. I cannot say how much hearing _Rollin_, or whatever it was called, being overplayed on the airwaves irritated the fuck out of me.

Just started spinning _G Band Free_. Not regretting it a bit


----------



## Dre (Sep 6, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zN8ff8OVVnU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## geostigma (Sep 6, 2007)

^yo that was a crazy remix. Whoever mixed those is good. While I wasnt a big fan of MIMS single, I heard his album is good, and whose single isnt too commercial nowadays?

Oh and here goes the up and coming rapper I was telling yall about before Wale, probably the best new rapper I've heard in a while: quebelly.

If you want some of his mixtapes I can pimp those, though considering he hosted them for free on his website in the past I doubt its illegal to post them here anyway (plus he still hasn't accepted a deal and constantly advertises, "thanks for downloading the mixtape")


----------



## Dre (Sep 6, 2007)

Ultimate Victory is the Hip-Hop album of the year. Hands down. Shit is flames.


----------



## Supa Swag (Sep 6, 2007)

I dunno if this has been talked about but I found this interesting...:



> You can add Nas to the growing list of MCs who have responded to controversial television and radio personality Bill O'Reilly.
> 
> During a recent airing of his Fox News show, "The O'Reilly Factor," the commentator blasted Nas' free concert for the students of Virginia Tech (see "Nas, John Mayer, Dave Matthews To Headline Free Concert At Virginia Tech") as an "abomination" and "atrocity." O'Reilly referred to Nas — or "Nazz," as the TV host pronounced it — as a "gangsta rapper" and said his lyrics are as "violent as they come," citing songs such as "Shoot 'Em Up," "One Mic," Ether" and "Made U Look" as his musical history of violence. (The show also displayed some of Nas' concert footage and videos, plus the scene where Jay-Z gets shot in the video for "99 Problems.") O'Reilly called Virginia Tech President Charles W. Steger "a villain" for allowing Nas to perform.
> 
> ...


----------



## delirium (Sep 6, 2007)

Today's the 6th. Man. I hope someone gets a video of that on the net. I'm sure it'll be spine tingling and shit.


----------



## DA Dave (Sep 7, 2007)

I like Chamillionaire, hes one of the above average southern rappers so with these good reviews I'll DL is album I think.


----------



## Cax (Sep 7, 2007)

Dude, lupe is fucking top shit. His tracks are chilled and dont have to be filled with aggression to be good. Thanks to UCM and Chaud for pimping them to me.


----------



## Undercovermc (Sep 7, 2007)

Lupe's first single off his sophomore album, _The Cool_. Don't sleep!

Superstar


----------



## Cax (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice work Mc. Just incase anyones interested, i'm making a keystyling thread (not necesarily a battle). Feel free to 'spit your shit'.


----------



## Undercovermc (Sep 7, 2007)

Cax, there's already a  freestyling cypher thread.


----------



## Cax (Sep 7, 2007)

That's still goin on? Didnt really notice. My bad for that then, i'll just start some new shit in there.


----------



## Crowe (Sep 7, 2007)

I *fucking love the lyrics to* Apathy's "Checkmate". 



> I set my moves up strategically, enemy kings are taken easily
> Knights move four spaces, in place of bishops east of me
> Communicate with pawns on a telepathic frequency
> Smash knights with mics in militant mental fights, it seems to be
> ...


----------



## Space Jam (Sep 7, 2007)

Apathy has always been nice..

Hey cax. Its pro(I switched names)



So yall really think Chamillionairs album is Nice? I pretty much NEVER listen to "radio music" and ect...all the Pop/comercial shit...but i heard one of the songs and it was nice..


----------



## JBarnz008 (Sep 7, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> Lupe's first single off his sophomore album, _The Cool_. Don't sleep!
> 
> Superstar



It's Nice !

Who's singing the chorus?


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 7, 2007)

^Matthew Santos is singing the chorus.


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 8, 2007)

her fc


----------



## Bass (Sep 8, 2007)

Track from Wu-Tang's 8 Diagrams called "Watch Your Mouth".

her fc


----------



## DA Dave (Sep 8, 2007)

Damn Lupes lookin' good for this album.


----------



## Cax (Sep 8, 2007)

Yeah pro, i said hey before and you never replied. Whats good?

And Bass, fuckin ace (rhymed..), Thats a good song. Do you have any idea of a more specific release date?


----------



## Bass (Sep 8, 2007)

Cax said:


> And Bass, fuckin ace (rhymed..), Thats a good song. Do you have any idea of a more specific release date?



Specific release date? Of the album?

I think November 13 providing it doesn't get pushed back again.


----------



## Cax (Sep 8, 2007)

Yeah the album.

They should release it on November 9th, just like Enter the wu tang.


----------



## Biscuits (Sep 8, 2007)

As long as it comes out this year,I'm good...


----------



## azuken (Sep 8, 2007)

Tomorrow im seeing both Ghost Face Killah, And the Clipse. Im pumped. Ive loved Clipse ever sense their first album.


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 8, 2007)

Is anyone interested in battling DZK? Seriously.


----------



## Cax (Sep 8, 2007)

Nice, azuken. Where abouts is this?


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Sep 8, 2007)

Hell yeah a new Wu-tang album.  36 Chambers will always be their best but I enjoy any album they put out.  

I'll have to look for this Apathy guy, those were some awesome lyrics that pek posted.


----------



## Cax (Sep 8, 2007)

*Dont ignore this, read..*

I came with an idea, that we should make a keystyling group for the MD.
A group like wu tang, 9 members, each with their own title.. description, like a small bio of each member (like 1 paragraph) and a description of their style or what not.
They'd be a group, like a 'band', but its a group of keystylers (people who make raps, typing them), they'd be known to be in that group, it'd be a good thing you know if you're "part of that group". You could put it in your sig or what not.
And Del would choose the members, and they'd decline/accept. He'd have to choose on skill and shit though, not personal things.
We could make a thread for people to make references to some cyphers/verses/wahetever they'd done, so Del doesnt have to go out fishing for people to pick if he doesnt know already who he wants.
The group would also like, make collabs of their verses together, to make 'songs'. And even better, if someone in the group can make beats, it could go further.

But thats my idea. Take it or leave it, lame or not lame, dont give a shit about the lame part but still. What does everyone think?


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 8, 2007)

Attack of the MD soldiers/ the other threads couldn't hold us/ We came marching in/ and not one couldn't folded.

Yeah MD Killa Bees.


----------



## Cax (Sep 8, 2007)

Possibly. MD Killa Bees..


----------



## azuken (Sep 8, 2007)

Cax said:


> Nice, azuken. Where abouts is this?



Portland, part of music fest north west.
For forty bucks you get this wristband, Last night i saw shook ones, Sinking Ships, And lifetime. Today im seeing Ghostface, The Clipse, And yacht.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 8, 2007)

Ghostface?!


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 8, 2007)

MD Killa Bees On The Swarm


----------



## Cax (Sep 9, 2007)

The thread doesnt seem so active.. i wonder when my idea will be looked at?


----------



## competitionbros (Sep 9, 2007)

Cax said:


> *Dont ignore this, read..*
> 
> I came with an idea, that we should make a keystyling group for the MD.
> A group like wu tang, 9 members, each with their own title.. description, like a small bio of each member (like 1 paragraph) and a description of their style or what not.
> ...




This idea? It makes no sense to have one group of people like that; choose 4-6 "captains" and hold a draft or something for everyone that wants to take part. Then have people from different groups battle in either a 1 on 1 or a "best of ____" with 3 or more members from each group and do some type of ranking system to show the dominant battle team of the MD.


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 9, 2007)

How about an actual NF audio group?


----------



## Cax (Sep 9, 2007)

competitionbros said:


> This idea? It makes no sense to have one group of people like that; choose 4-6 "captains" and hold a draft or something for everyone that wants to take part. Then have people from different groups battle in either a 1 on 1 or a "best of ____" with 3 or more members from each group and do some type of ranking system to show the dominant battle team of the MD.



Thats not a bad idea itself, having teams and shit.. each with their own post in a pinned thread, with info about them and what not. We could alsdo have an MD keystyling tournament, and we get a champion, and 2 runner ups. And to become a champion, you either challenge the current champ or wait until the next tourny. And the judging is by the public, who give detailed reasons on their votes. Whoever gets the most votes wins the battle obviously.

But i still also like my original idea.

And also, we could have an audio group. Although we'd need beats, we'd need to sound good, and im not sure if everyone wants to record their voice. Audios a bit too far at the moment.


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 9, 2007)

Well a few members on here produce, and I know atleast two members who record one of whom is pretty active. I don't see it being that impossible.


----------



## Cax (Sep 9, 2007)

You have a point, i know Gamabunta has some really fuckin sweet songs (that he produces/does/whatever..)


----------



## Perverse (Sep 9, 2007)

If this happens, y'all need to tell me.


----------



## Cax (Sep 9, 2007)

I hope it does, It'd be pretty good.


----------



## jdama (Sep 9, 2007)

I would love to contribute beats. Come on, each of you emcees get your respective shiznits together. I can even do the editing work if you send me your individual verses. 

In other news, HUB LEFT THE ROOTS. Shock, horror.


----------



## delirium (Sep 9, 2007)

jdama said:


> I would love to contribute beats. Come on, each of you emcees get your respective shiznits together. I can even do the editing work if you send me your individual verses.
> 
> *In other news, HUB LEFT THE ROOTS. Shock, horror.*



 I just seen them too. And in HUB fashion he had that thick stick poking from his mouth. Man.


----------



## Space Jam (Sep 9, 2007)

Already Over

New wu tang clan track


----------



## Slug (Sep 9, 2007)

Delirium said:


> I just seen them too. And in HUB fashion he had that thick stick poking from his mouth. Man.



hahaha, dont forget about tuba gooding junior.


----------



## cbent22 (Sep 10, 2007)

jdama said:


> I would love to contribute beats. Come on, each of you emcees get your respective shiznits together. I can even do the editing work if you send me your individual verses.
> 
> In other news, HUB LEFT THE ROOTS. Shock, horror.



:amazed that sucks Hub is dope and hes been in the roots for a while now. Is there any word on why he left?


----------



## Undercovermc (Sep 10, 2007)

*Nas Speaks About New Album & Missing Videos*



> Yeah, man, I like to just put it out there that we shot a video for ‘Hustlers,’ ” Nas explained. “These guys still got the video, actually. The guy who shot the video, [R.] Malcolm Jones, is a different type of cat, man. I don’t know what’s going on with it, but they took too long. They been needing time. Then Spike Lee was set to [direct] ‘Black Republican,’ but me and Spike couldn’t come up with the perfect idea, so we let it ride as one of them tracks that was just there.
> 
> I’m really into [the idea of having] a summer album,” he added. “But they say the fourth quarter is for big dogs. I been doing the fourth quarter for years, so I guess I’m at home in the fourth.”



A video for Black Republicans would have been dope. Nas is sleeping.


----------



## Perverse (Sep 10, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> A video for Black Republicans would have been dope. Nas is sleeping.



Yeah, that woulda been awesome. Shame it didn't materialise.


----------



## Space Jam (Sep 10, 2007)

Nobody liked the new Wu tang clan track ...........?

Its fuckin wu tang


----------



## Cax (Sep 11, 2007)

Yeah Pro, it was fuckin sweet. I just want November 13 to arrive faster.


----------



## cbent22 (Sep 11, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> *Nas Speaks About New Album & Missing Videos*
> 
> 
> .
> A video for Black Republicans would have been dope. Nas is sleeping.



Wow if Black Republicans would of came out with spike lee as the producer. It would of been the video of the year. Most definitely. That sucks that it never happened

And does anyone know when Kayne sales are going to be put up on soundscan.


----------



## mow (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## Havoc (Sep 12, 2007)

moe check the lupe single I posted 


Why aren't you an advisor?


----------



## mow (Sep 12, 2007)

Just spinning it actually, sounds so so fresh <3

Dropped from advisor because i didn't feel like I could make a difference anymore as a member of the mod team. im one of the people now!


----------



## Niabingi (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 12, 2007)

^I pimped the new Slick Rick mixtape and it had some unrelease tracks and not one person requested.


----------



## Niabingi (Sep 12, 2007)

Because they didnt know any better! I think an enforced pimp is better than a request on when it comes to underated artists.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 12, 2007)

Less talk, more Mm... Food, Rebecca!


----------



## Dre (Sep 12, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=Yd7mStWQ9YU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 12, 2007)

Yo Dre, you watch the 106 & Park Jumpoff with Ye and 50?


----------



## Dre (Sep 12, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> Yo Dre, you watch the 106 & Park Jumpoff with Ye and 50?



nah i was at the gym but i heard about it, im trying to find the video but nothing is coming up. i heard some funny shit happened and Curtis made himself look stupid.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 12, 2007)

It's coming back on at 11 if your in the crib today.


----------



## Dre (Sep 12, 2007)

oh yeah re runs. good looks.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Sep 12, 2007)

Yea I saw it. Lots of emotions ran thru me when Kanye performed Big Brother, deep joint right there, I know Jay was proud of him.

I was also lovin' the " Good Life " video.


----------



## Undercovermc (Sep 12, 2007)

The _Good Life_ video is one of the most creative videos for a while. Talib Kweli's videos are really creative too.


----------



## \zol (Sep 12, 2007)

Kanye can makes some nice vids


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 12, 2007)

Talib video for Hot Thing wasn't creative at all but the overall meaning in his videos is good.


----------



## Undercovermc (Sep 12, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> Talib video for Hot Thing wasn't creative at all but the overall meaning in his videos is good.


I don't mean original because the Good Life video isn't even that. I meant separate from the norm ala the _More or Less_ video.


----------



## Biscuits (Sep 12, 2007)

I just turned the radio on and DJ's are hyping the Kanye Vs 50 crap...
I heard Kanye's sold more so far,anyone can confirm?


----------



## Jonas (Sep 12, 2007)

Skeets said:


> I just turned the radio on and DJ's are hyping the Kanye Vs 50 crap...
> I heard Kanye's sold more so far,anyone can confirm?


According to Wiki, Kanye has sold roughly 437 K and 50 has sold 310 K. 

I hope Kanye wins, 50 sux.


----------



## Undercovermc (Sep 12, 2007)

> Kanye West's CD was handily beating his Queens-born rapper foe’s in online sales on several sites as both albums debuted yesterday.
> 
> West’s “Graduation,” the latest installment in his college-themed trilogy, soared to the top of the charts on Amazon.com, while “Fitty’s” landed at a disappointing No. 6.
> 
> With iTunes, West’s new album was ranked as the second best seller of the day.



It means nothing though.


----------



## Biscuits (Sep 12, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> It means nothing though.


The article or the whole thing in general?


----------



## Perverse (Sep 12, 2007)

Jonas said:


> According to Wiki, Kanye has sold roughly 437 K and 50 has sold 310 K.



That's what I like to hear. So is Fifty's latest a flop?


----------



## JBarnz008 (Sep 12, 2007)

On the radio today after school, they said Kanye was at 700,000 while 50 Cent was at 500,000.


----------



## Undercovermc (Sep 12, 2007)

Skeets said:


> The article or the whole thing in general?


The first day sales are not necessarily reflective of the weekly sales, which is what counts on the soundscan and billboard. Also, sales don't equate quality. So both.


----------



## Dre (Sep 12, 2007)

these numbers are mind boggling. This is so good for hip-hop. Except ultimate victory>Graduation>>>>>>>>>>>>>Curtis.


----------



## Perverse (Sep 12, 2007)

JB008 said:


> On the radio today after school, they said Kanye was at 700,000 while 50 Cent was at 500,000.


He'll go platinum first then.


----------



## Biscuits (Sep 12, 2007)

Dre said:


> these numbers are mind boggling. This is so good for hip-hop. Except ultimate victory>Graduation>>>>>>>>>>>>>Curtis.


Out of curiosity,where would you put "Ear Drum"?


----------



## Jonas (Sep 12, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> The first day sales are not necessarily reflective of the weekly sales, which is what counts on the soundscan and billboard. Also, sales don't equate quality. So both.



Pretty much agreed. Fifty's album might sell more this week than Kanye's but at this rate it seems as if Graduation will sell moar. 

But I really hope Kanye outsells 50's album, considering that Before I Selfdestruct was pushed back and he released Curtis instead. Seems as if it's an album  he did kinda fast. 

Anyways, I find Curtis a mediocre rap-album. Wack beats and Fifty is still rapping about how hood he is. Urgh.

Bittersweet <3

Edit: Chams and Fabolous new albums are niice.


----------



## Undercovermc (Sep 12, 2007)

Dre said:


> these numbers are mind boggling. This is so good for hip-hop. Except ultimate victory>Graduation>>>>>>>>>>>>>Curtis.


If the Talib's, the Pharoahe's and the Lupe's sold well, that'd be good for hip-hop.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 12, 2007)

In the end this is my equation.  The Cool>Ultimate Victory>Graduation>Carter III>Curtis


----------



## Dre (Sep 12, 2007)

Skeets said:


> Out of curiosity,where would you put "Ear Drum"?



not better than ultimate victory, ultimate victory is a more complete album than ear drum.


----------



## Jonas (Sep 12, 2007)

It's a shame though that Ear Drum hasn't sold that many copies :/


----------



## Undercovermc (Sep 12, 2007)

Jonas said:


> It's a shame though that Ear Drum hasn't sold that many copies :/


Conscious and/or lyrical rappers, generally don't sell a lot. They don't make club bangers, hot ring-tones etc.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 12, 2007)

Eardrum and Desire was better than Ultimate Victory.  Mainstream wise Ultimate Victory was the best album.


----------



## Undercovermc (Sep 12, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> Eardrum and Desire was better than Ultimate Victory.  Mainstream wise Ultimate Victory was the best album.


I agree with the first part of this post, but I still think Graduation is slightly better than Ultimate Victory.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 12, 2007)

Ultimate Victory has a deeper meaning than Graduation and each track compliments the next.  It also has to do to the fact that I almost heard Ye entire album weeks before the album dropped.


----------



## Undercovermc (Sep 12, 2007)

You're right about the deeper meaning, but the tracks on Kanye's album are better produced overall (not just the beats). I dislike when Chamillionaire _tries_ to sing, and he done that on a lot of the tracks. My opinion, of course.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 12, 2007)

Only two dudes I could remember right now that sound right when they sing are Mos Def and Cee Lo.


----------



## Undercovermc (Sep 12, 2007)

Yeah Mos Def has that down. His vocals on Kanye's _Drunk & Hot Girls_ were good. But I still prefer to hear him rap.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Sep 12, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> Only two dudes I could remember right now that sound right when they sing are Mos Def and Cee Lo.



and Gemini.


----------



## Undercovermc (Sep 12, 2007)

JB008 said:


> and Gemini.


That's a given, he's talented in both fields.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 12, 2007)

JB008, this has been bothering me for a while.  All the lyrical food that Lupe set on the table for us to nourish, why the hell did you have "The Game's in danger, Panda Panda" saved?


----------



## JBarnz008 (Sep 12, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> JB008, this has been bothering me for a while.  All the lyrical food that Lupe set on the table for us to nourish, why the hell did you have "The Game's in danger, Panda Panda" saved?



I just like that line, it's genius to me. You do get it right? xD

But you'll see me switching up some Lupe lyrics in my sigs, whatever is hot to me atm.


----------



## Catatonik (Sep 12, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> Only two dudes I could remember right now that sound right when they sing are Mos Def and Cee Lo.



Toussaint Morrison, from The Blend.

Dude has hella killer singing voice.


----------



## Biscuits (Sep 12, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> You're right about the deeper meaning, but the tracks on Kanye's album are better produced overall (not just the beats). I dislike when Chamillionaire _tries_ to sing, and he done that on a lot of the tracks. My opinion, of course.


Kanye sings all the time!
The only reason Graduation keeps getting plays is because of the Production...
I can't stand Kanye's rap flow...


----------



## mister_napolean (Sep 12, 2007)

yah heard about the 50 cent diss on lil wayne?


----------



## delirium (Sep 12, 2007)

Moka Only can sing alright.


----------



## Catatonik (Sep 12, 2007)

I do not care for Moka Only...or the fucking Swollen Members crew...

Love Sweatshop Union though.


----------



## delirium (Sep 12, 2007)

Swollen Members I'm not much of a fan either. They do know how to put on an entertaining show though.


----------



## Catatonik (Sep 12, 2007)

I hate them as people
they used to hang out at the restaurant I worked at for 6 years.

Dicks.

Especially Madchild.

DICKS.

That is not fair, Prefuse was......decent...but Madchild.

What a dick.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 12, 2007)

Has anyone listened to Curtis yet? I haven't really been all that impressed with 50 but he's still a pretty good artist. So whats the low down on the album? Better than Graduation?


----------



## JBarnz008 (Sep 12, 2007)

Kanye had written " Home " a while back and it was on his Freshman Adjustment Mixtape ft. John Legend, which is now tweaked a lil and is " Homecoming " on Graduation ft. Chris Martin. It has the same lyrics for the verses, it's just that the chorus is changed. If u ask me " Home " with John Legend is way better than " Homecoming " and Kanye should a kept it as that.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6GUFe8_HKyo[/YOUTUBE]
Home

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FdAIMCKK_-w[/YOUTUBE]
Homecoming


Listen to em both and tell me which version u think is better.


----------



## Dre (Sep 12, 2007)

mister_napolean said:


> yah heard about the 50 cent diss on lil wayne?



ahh man you guys heard about that dude Jesus? Son straight up died for our sins.


[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=RKQgDY0pZ68[/YOUTUBE]

Travis barker spazzed on this.


----------



## Perverse (Sep 13, 2007)

Delirium said:


> Moka Only can sing alright.



Have you heard his album _Vermilion_. It's a pretty solid album.


----------



## Cax (Sep 13, 2007)

Dude, that youtube vid of that guy drumming, actualy sounds sick. I fucking hate souljah boy, but that song sounds good for some reason.

Who here is hyped as fuck for when Wu drops their 8 Diagrams?


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 13, 2007)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Has anyone listened to Curtis yet? I haven't really been all that impressed with 50 but he's still a pretty good artist. So whats the low down on the album? Better than Graduation?



Graduation is better than Curtis.


----------



## Perverse (Sep 13, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> Graduation is better than Curtis.



I know that, and I haven't even listened to Curtis. Of course, that's because I value my hearing.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 13, 2007)

Dre said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=RKQgDY0pZ68[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Travis barker spazzed on this.



I would pay to see Barker battle ?uestlove in drums.


----------



## Perverse (Sep 13, 2007)

?uestlove = illest hip-hop drummer. He should make like that BUMPS album Del pimped. Just make a breakbeat album.


----------



## Undercovermc (Sep 14, 2007)

*Hip-Hop releases for October:*

*October 2, 2007*
Cassidy - Bars 
Freeway - Free At Last
Soula Boy - Souljaboytellem.com 
Boyz N Da Hood - Back In The Chevy

*October 9, 2007*
David Banner - Greatest Story Ever Told

*October 16, 2007*
Eve - Here I Am
Ja Rule - Mirror
9th Wonder - Dream Merchant

*October 23, 2007*
Cormega - Who Am I 
Little Brother - Get Back 

*October 30, 2007*
Beanie Sigel - The Solution
Playaz Circle - Supply and Demand


----------



## Roy Mustang (Sep 14, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> *Hip-Hop releases for October:*
> 
> *October 2, 2007*
> Cassidy - Bars
> ...



i dont see any good albums, maybe soulja boy or eve or ja rule but nothin else


----------



## Undercovermc (Sep 14, 2007)

IceShinobi said:


> i dont see any good albums, maybe soulja boy or eve or ja rule but nothin else


I hope this is sarcasm.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 14, 2007)

IceShinobi said:


> i dont see any good albums, maybe soulja boy or eve or ja rule but nothin else



This is how I know your a hip hop noob.  Fuck around and tell me Lil' Mama is the best female rapper ever.


----------



## Niabingi (Sep 14, 2007)

IceShinobi said:


> i dont see any good albums, maybe soulja boy or eve or ja rule but nothin else



Really on that list you picked out Eve and Ja rule..?


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 14, 2007)

'becca, he named motherfucking Soulja Boy. Who gives two tugs of a dog's cock about anything else he picked.

The only way to positively have a mention of Ja Rule is by quoting K'naan;

_I'm like a Ja Rule poster, cuz I'm off the wall_


----------



## Dre (Sep 14, 2007)

IceShinobi said:


> i dont see any good albums, maybe soulja boy or eve or ja rule but nothin else



damn you have terrible taste in music.


----------



## Biscuits (Sep 14, 2007)

October 23rd,seems like I'll be copping 2 more albums...


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 14, 2007)

^Yep, both of those album I'm downloading.


----------



## Biscuits (Sep 14, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> ^Yep, both of those album I'm downloading.



By "Copping" I mean download first and see if it's any good.I usually end up buying them if they are...


----------



## Dan (Sep 14, 2007)

I aint bought an album is ages. Might buy The Cool & Carter III. but thats probably it for the year.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 14, 2007)

Chaud said:


> I aint bought an album is ages. Might buy The Cool & Carter III. but thats probably it for the year.



Why lie?  Your not buying none of those albums lol.


----------



## Biscuits (Sep 14, 2007)

If you don't have the funds to buy them,then don't and just download.
I buy albums simply to have them and to have in the whip...

I do own multiple copies of certain albums,which are always in rotation in my crib or on the road...


----------



## mow (Sep 14, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> *October 23, 2007*
> Little Brother - Get Back



yeeeeees. foreign Exchange love <3.

does anyone now if MF DOOM if gonna release anything this year? he's been involved in a gazillion projects but no news so far of anything.

everyone needs to keep an eye out for when *Q-Tip*'s _The Renaissance_ comes out. Finally Q has everything under his name and will release his on work without the trouble involved with labels <3

and check this out peeps; Diverse - One A.M.


----------



## Biscuits (Sep 14, 2007)

Wasn't that Doom/Ghostface Collabo supposed to be out by now?
Doom is slacking...

Tip is coming out with another Album?Holy shit!
My favorite MC of all time!


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 14, 2007)

Let us pray for a Nujabes release.


----------



## Biscuits (Sep 14, 2007)

^ That and Cyne....


----------



## Catatonik (Sep 14, 2007)

and revolutionary Volume III for fucks sake.

Tech needs to get his ass in motion.


----------



## Dan (Sep 14, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> Why lie?  Your not buying none of those albums lol.


How can you tell me what im buying lol. And I actually will but those two albums.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 14, 2007)

And perhaps a RAtM album. Maybe RtB sparked something? >.O


----------



## Catatonik (Sep 14, 2007)

If we are hoping that way, someone needs to invite WarsawpacK to the RtB....


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 14, 2007)

REVIVE JIMI


----------



## mow (Sep 14, 2007)

Skeets said:


> Tip is coming out with another Album?Holy shit!
> My favorite MC of all time!





Skeets said:


> ^ That and Cyne....



no mortal word has been created to express the vast array of naughty things I want to do to you


----------



## delirium (Sep 14, 2007)

Catatonik said:


> and revolutionary Volume III for fucks sake.
> 
> Tech needs to get his ass in motion.



Tech said at RTB that nothing has come out because they've put together so many tracks that they had to split it into two discs. So expect a couple of things to drop from him soon.


----------



## Catatonik (Sep 14, 2007)

That.

Is fucking awesome.

Thanks for sharing that Del.

*dances*


----------



## sel (Sep 14, 2007)

> and revolutionary Volume III for fucks sake.
> 
> Tech needs to get his ass in motion.



I'm spinning II as we speak, and It's great, I thought I was fantastic but this more than lives up to it.



> So expect a couple of things to drop from him soon.



<333


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 14, 2007)

Catatonik said:


> and revolutionary Volume III for fucks sake.
> 
> Tech needs to get his ass in motion.



Whatever happened to the damn "Middle Passage" ? It was supposed to come out between Rev. Vol II & Rev. Vol III. I didn't hear about it at all since summer '05 or '06. I ain't even anticipating him anymore.

Cunninglynguists & Lupe Fiasco are the only things I'm waiting on right now.


----------



## Catatonik (Sep 14, 2007)

I heard someone say it was out.

I never got it, so I must assume they were lying >.>

I also eagerly await the new Cunninlynguists album.

A Piece of Strange made me a fanboy. Just. Like. That.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 14, 2007)

Catatonik said:


> I heard someone say it was out.
> 
> I never got it, so I must assume they were lying >.>
> 
> ...



I spoken to Tonedeff so many times and he a cool ass dude. It was like we were family.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 14, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> I spoken to Tonedeff so many times and he a cool ass dude. It was like we were family.



!

So how do you know Tonedeff?


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 14, 2007)

When the AOL Chatrooms were very popular.  Everybody use to be in there.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 14, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> When the AOL Chatrooms were very popular.  Everybody use to be in there.



Ah.

Does anyone else think that a single thread isn't ideal for discussing hip-hop? You can't really discuss new topics like that, and making a thread in the general MD means it gets lost in the other shit. A hip-hop section is out of the question...right? 

My attempt at a new topic - What's the illest freestyle you heard recently/ever?

Some of Em's dope stuff back when he was a beast. Check it out.



> Link removed





> Link removed





> Link removed



Canibus *destroys* the mic on a Westwood show. 



> Link removed


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 14, 2007)

My People Gently Weep - Produced by RZA and George Drakoulis. Samples George Harrison's 'While My Guitar Gently Weeps' and features Harrison's son Dhani and John Frusciante of the Red Hot Chili Peppers on guitar. Ghostface sounds insane and amazing and the whole thing is a cluster fuck of sounds and ideas that ends up working very well.









SUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 14, 2007)

The one man on the planet that would drive off at the Grand Canyon, hop out of a Grand Dam and landing and headstanding.  Any man planning to battle would get snatch out of their clothes so fast it would like a invisible man standing.  I'm heading for hell.  I'd rather be dead or in jail.  Bill Clinton, hit this, met him in hell.  Any MC who chooses to go against me is getting taking advantage of like Monica Lewinsky.  Yo Em was so raw back in the day.


----------



## TobiasFunke (Sep 14, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> My People Gently Weep - Produced by RZA and George Drakoulis. Samples George Harrison's 'While My Guitar Gently Weeps' and features Harrison's son Dhani and John Frusciante of the Red Hot Chili Peppers on guitar. Ghostface sounds insane and amazing and the whole thing is a cluster fuck of sounds and ideas that ends up working very well.



If it's anything like My guitar it will be rediculously good


----------



## TobiasFunke (Sep 14, 2007)

Snake_108 said:


> Ah.
> 
> Does anyone else think that a single thread isn't ideal for discussing hip-hop? You can't really discuss new topics like that, and making a thread in the general MD means it gets lost in the other shit. A hip-hop section is out of the question...right?
> 
> ...



Can we post random zshare songs in here? or is it non retail album songs only?  Can someone clarify this for me?

I really liked the Canibus one, that was classic


----------



## azuken (Sep 14, 2007)

Would anybody want a clipse Pimp? 
Both albums. And maybe "We Got It For Cheap vol 1".


----------



## Perverse (Sep 14, 2007)

I got it all, man. I'm sweet.


----------



## Space Jam (Sep 14, 2007)

anybody like Demigodz? Apathy & celph titled are insane


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 14, 2007)

Celp Titleds always entertaining. I haven't liked Apathy's recent stuff though.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 15, 2007)

I haven't heard much of Celph titled, but Apathy's good.


----------



## Perverse (Sep 15, 2007)

Snake_108 said:


> I haven't heard much of Celph titled, but Apathy's good.



They did a nice collaboration album called *No Place Like Chrome*. You should check it.


----------



## superattackpea (Sep 15, 2007)

celph titled is awsome, most his stuff is just calaborations though, the few songs i've heard of his that are solo are great


----------



## DA Dave (Sep 15, 2007)

watching 50 and company on RapCity was funny~

and I'm ready for that new Cassidy album!


----------



## Perverse (Sep 15, 2007)

superattackpea said:


> celph titled is awsome, most his stuff is just calaborations though, the few songs i've heard of his that are solo are great



Try The Gatalog: A Collection of Chaos. 4CD collection of Celph's work.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 15, 2007)

DA Dave said:


> watching 50 and company on RapCity was funny~
> 
> and I'm ready for that new Cassidy album!



I really hope it's better than his first two albums.  Cass kinda fell off to me.


----------



## Space Jam (Sep 15, 2007)

Dub Fresh said:


> Try The Gatalog: A Collection of Chaos. 4CD collection of Celph's work.



Lol i`ve got that xD


Rise,a former demigod, is really nice too


----------



## Perverse (Sep 15, 2007)

Never heard of Rise, actually. Been listening to some Cannibal Ox lately. Very solid.


----------



## Biscuits (Sep 15, 2007)

Dub Fresh said:


> Never heard of Rise, actually. Been listening to some Cannibal Ox lately. Very solid.



The Cold Vein is Brilliant.
My favorite Hip-Hop Album of the 00's


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 15, 2007)

*Wake Up Show Freestyles*

Crooked I wrecks shit. This is one of the hardest freestyles I heard period.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4EeYQZYiZFM[/YOUTUBE]

Nas, Pharoahe, Prince Po, Lauryn Hill, Ras Kass, Shyheim, Saafir, Saul Williams. *Classic*. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U2zBsDaXb20[/YOUTUBE]

Dilated Peoples. Raka is nice, Evidence is lyrically satisfactory, but his flow is wack. Still, appreciate off the dome freestyles when you see them. 

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=9z9q6XlkHXs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Crowe (Sep 15, 2007)

Glue, adeem, definitely up there with the most underrated.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 15, 2007)

How long must I say that Crooked I is the best rapper from the West?  And still the most underrate rapper in the West.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 15, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> How long must I say that Crooked I is the best rapper from the West?  And still the most underrate rapper in the West.



Co-sign. I haven't been keeping up with hip-hop like I used to, and I'm not into gangsta rap but Crooked I's style is nice no matter how you look at it. 

His freestyle over "Real Muthafuckin G's" + all the weekly freestyles he's been doing. 24 in total.



Can you post links to tracks on here?


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 15, 2007)

What track is it. If it's just some freestyle or promo mixtape I don't see the problem. As long as it's not a retail album you're fine.


----------



## Beowulf (Sep 15, 2007)

50 Cents "I Get Money' and Kanye Wests "Stronger" are my favs right now


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 15, 2007)

Your screen-name along makes me want to yell "GTFO NUB".


----------



## DA Dave (Sep 15, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> I really hope it's better than his first two albums.  Cass kinda fell off to me.



His first was aweful, he had all those hard mixtapes then his label made him go soft, lame but his second one was more raw, I liked it.

I'm expecting good things from his next project.


----------



## Dre (Sep 15, 2007)

Damn i been sleeping on crooked I, son is a beast. 

"I walk with my chest out like a ese on may 5th" 

jeebus.


----------



## Space Jam (Sep 15, 2007)

Crooked I is probably one of the best lyrcist on the west cost next to Ras Kass and acyealone.


Dude does a freestyle ever week over a random beat.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 15, 2007)

*Supernatural on the Wake Up Show.*

*Supernatural catches wreck on the Wake Up Show.*

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=w1_fxL4gqDQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cax (Sep 16, 2007)

Thats some good shit Snake.


----------



## Perverse (Sep 16, 2007)

Oh, Supernat. Him and Craig G are the dopest freestylers I know.


----------



## Cax (Sep 16, 2007)

Shawn your mum is the dopest freestyler i know


----------



## Perverse (Sep 16, 2007)

Cax said:


> Shawn your mum is the dopest freestyler i know





That doesn't really make sense. My mum doesn't like rap music. Except Kanye West. And he isn't that good anyway.


----------



## Cax (Sep 16, 2007)

Dude.. your mum has got ill skillz, dont hide her from the public. 

Who do you guys think is the best freestyler in Wu? Meth?


----------



## Perverse (Sep 16, 2007)

Yeah, probably Meth. Though admittedly, I haven't heard too much of ODB, Deck or U-God.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 16, 2007)

Dre said:


> Damn i been sleeping on crooked I, son is a beast.
> 
> "I walk with my chest out like a ese on may 5th"
> 
> jeebus.



Check out that link that Snake posted in the last page.  That's the joint I was going to mention.  On hiphopgame.com, Crooked has a Hip Hop Weekly segment where he freestyles every week, and so far he dropped 24 or 25.

@Rass:  Those dudes are good and you can add Yukmouth, but none of them fucking with Crooked letter I.


----------



## Space Jam (Sep 16, 2007)

Snake_108 said:


> *Supernatural catches wreck on the Wake Up Show.*
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=w1_fxL4gqDQ[/YOUTUBE]



Damn that was crazy


----------



## DA Dave (Sep 16, 2007)

Snake_108 said:


> *Supernatural catches wreck on the Wake Up Show.*
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=w1_fxL4gqDQ[/YOUTUBE]



That was beyond epic, is this recent work of his?


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 16, 2007)

BTW, Supernatural has the record for the longest freestyle.  I don't want to post the wrong numbers but it was for hours.  Not 30 minutes or 1 hour, but hours.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 16, 2007)

He free-styled for over nine hours, although the unofficial world record goes out to a Welsh MC that free-styled for ten and a half hours.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 16, 2007)

Really? Supernatural > any Welsh MC though. j/k

I actually prefer Juice to Supernatural. Supernatural is suited better for battling though; he knows how to win the crowd. I prefer judging a MC with lyrics, flow, delivery etc. on their freestyles rather than battling though, because emcee-ing skills don't always make or break the battle. When you have someone like Nat with so much charisma vs. a calmer MC like Juice, the crowd just gets behind the other guy easier. 

Juice did that thing too, where he rhymed about everything thrown at him on the spot, but I don't know if the video/audio's on the Internet. 

Here's another cut from the Wake Up show, it's Ahmad vs. Juice but it's not even a battle they just rap their own lyrics. Ahmad's stuff is at least half written, I'd say Juice had a few bars maximum that was written, but he might have freestyled everything if not then certainly next to everything off the top.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eAxlQvM_cKg[/YOUTUBE]

His style is just flawless. 

By the way, does the forum allow you to embed videos from other websites apart from Youtube? It doesn't seem to work when I do it.


----------



## Crowe (Sep 16, 2007)

Omg, i fucking love that h2o line/verse


----------



## Bass (Sep 16, 2007)

When is the h2o line?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 16, 2007)

Bass said:


> When is the h2o line?



He's talking about the Supernatural one where he freestyles like he's underwater. Go to 2:00.



DA Dave said:


> That was beyond epic, is this recent work of his?



This was on Vol. 4 of the Wake Up show album which was released in 2001.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 16, 2007)

Sway was being difficult with Super Nat and he still crushed it.


----------



## Dre (Sep 17, 2007)

*In 5-8 years i need to be where Sway is now.*


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 17, 2007)

What's the deal with Howard and what is your major?


----------



## Perverse (Sep 17, 2007)

Craig G. That guy is a dope-ass freestyler.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 17, 2007)

Cass is a dope freestyler too.  He just better drop a dope album.


----------



## Perverse (Sep 17, 2007)

Dude's a mixtape rapper. I don't expect much from the album.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 17, 2007)

I'm a Hustla is a dope album though.  He has the potential of making a good album and breaking that "mixtape rapper" label.


----------



## Perverse (Sep 17, 2007)

I hope he does, because some his mixtape shit is fire.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Sep 17, 2007)

Also waiting for a good album from Cass. His sophmore album was way better than the first, so I hope that trend continues.


----------



## Dre (Sep 17, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> What's the deal with Howard and what is your major?



*My advisor said that "I'm guaranteeing  housing for you in January" so now im just working and chillin until then- and my major is Mass communications- radio and television.*


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 17, 2007)

Dre said:


> *My advisor said that "I'm guaranteeing  housing for you in January" so now im just working and chillin until then- and my major is Mass communications- radio and television.*



That's what's sup.  That's the right major if you want to work in Sway's field and Howard's repetition is elite.  Plus nowhere fucking with their homecomings.  I have to go this year.


----------



## Space Jam (Sep 17, 2007)

Nocturnal. The heltah Skeltah albums has got to be one of the best albums. Period. Point Blank.


----------



## TobiasFunke (Sep 17, 2007)

Rasassination said:


> Nocturnal. The heltah Skeltah albums has got to be one of the best albums. Period. Point Blank.



It's a classic, but overall i prefer the new Sean Price solo stuff.

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=elETYB9n5gY&mode=related&search=[/YOUTUBE]

Considering Bootcamp were the original backpackers the lack of recognition they get in the underground is surprising.


----------



## Space Jam (Sep 17, 2007)

TobiasFunke said:


> It's a classic, but overall i prefer the new Sean Price solo stuff.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=elETYB9n5gY&mode=related&search=[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Considering Bootcamp were the original backpackers the lack of recognition they get in the underground is surprising.



Aha i was just listening to that exact song on the radio before i came back in this thread


----------



## Perverse (Sep 17, 2007)

_Jesus Price Supastar_ was a solid album. None of the tracks got boring.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 17, 2007)

I prefer the Heltah Skeltah stuff. I never did hear Jesus Price Supastar properly, but Nocturnal has been one of my favorite albums recently.


----------



## Dream Brother (Sep 17, 2007)

I?m damned clueless when it comes to rap/hip hop.

Of course I?m acquainted with a lot of the mainstream stuff like most unfortunate people, some of which actually makes me feel sick when I hear it on the radio -- so I?m hoping you guys will be able to give me some good suggestions for actual quality/intelligent stuff. _Atmosphere_ is the only group I?ve heard in the genre that I?ve actually really liked so far, for mostly their older stuff like _God Loves Ugly_ and the _Lucy Ford_ EP.


----------



## Perverse (Sep 17, 2007)

Snake_108 said:


> I prefer the Heltah Skeltah stuff. I never did hear Jesus Price Supastar properly, but Nocturnal has been one of my favorite albums recently.



Listen to the album. Straight fire man, for real.


----------



## Space Jam (Sep 17, 2007)

I`m listening to Jesus Price superstar right now..

I still aint listend to The AOTP album yet. I heard Cheif kamachi, Reef, & Jus allah aint on it that much. Which dissapoints me :/


----------



## TobiasFunke (Sep 17, 2007)

Dream Brother said:


> I?m damned clueless when it comes to rap/hip hop.
> 
> Of course I?m acquainted with a lot of the mainstream stuff like most unfortunate people, some of which actually makes me feel sick when I hear it on the radio -- so I?m hoping you guys will be able to give me some good suggestions for actual quality/intelligent stuff. _Atmosphere_ is the only group I?ve heard in the genre that I?ve actually really liked so far, for mostly their older stuff like _God Loves Ugly_ and the _Lucy Ford_ EP.



I think you would like little brother.  They're a bit different than Atmosphere for sure but they're very nice with it.  Check out their album the listening.

Skinnyman's album Council Estate of Mind is one I think you should check out though especially.  I'll admit he does have some of the gangsta-rap-swagger some main stream rappers out have, but the album is really cinematic and as a whole it's kind of a social commentary to life in the estates and justice system in the UK.  Since you're from the UK you might really relate to it, I've never been past the Atlantic in my life but it's classic hip hop to me.


----------



## TobiasFunke (Sep 17, 2007)

Dub Fresh said:


> Listen to the album. Straight fire man, for real.



Yeah that album is great!  I still listen to the song Stop daily.

The Master P mixtape was piff to, even if it sounded like he recorded the 2nd half with a cold.


----------



## Perverse (Sep 17, 2007)

Minstrel Show was also nice. Shame they broke up with 9th Wonder, though.


----------



## Space Jam (Sep 17, 2007)

Dream Brother said:


> I?m damned clueless when it comes to rap/hip hop.
> 
> Of course I?m acquainted with a lot of the mainstream stuff like most unfortunate people, some of which actually makes me feel sick when I hear it on the radio -- so I?m hoping you guys will be able to give me some good suggestions for actual quality/intelligent stuff. _Atmosphere_ is the only group I?ve heard in the genre that I?ve actually really liked so far, for mostly their older stuff like _God Loves Ugly_ and the _Lucy Ford_ EP.



U should start out listening to some old s`cool hiphop. From the 80's and ect and work your way up and then listen to current hiphop..Underground...cause thats where the mojority of "intelligent lyrcism" is..

Start with
Boogie down productions
Krs-One
Rakim

The juice crew:
Big daddy kane
Kool G Rap
Tragedy Kahdafi(Intelligent Hoodlum)
Masta ace
Roxane shante(sp)

Gang Starr
Kool moe dee
Wu Tang Clan(my favorite)

ect....U look them up yourself 
Then just work your way up.


----------



## Space Jam (Sep 17, 2007)

Double post? it wont let me edit my other post for some reason

Heres a list of mc's,groups,ect that "I" listen to and i would call "hiphop" i dont listen virtually ANY comercial/Radio/Corpret shit, R&B(rap & bullshit) or anything like that


This isnt everybody but its still enough to get people started..

IN NO PATICULAR ORDER


Wu tang clan
Jedi Mind Tricks
Jus allah
Boot camp clikk
Common sense
heltah skeltah
Sean price
Ras Kass
Vakill
Canibus
outerspace
Masta ace
Tragedy Kahdafi
atompshere
Murs
Little brother
joe scuda
Ra The rugged man
La The Darkman
Eminem
Royce da 5`9
Kanye west
Lupe fiasco
Tupac
The Roots
MF DOOM
MF Grimm
Kool G Rap
Nas
Rakim
Outkast
KRS-ONE
Acyealone
Abstract Rude
Big L
K-Rino
Cunninlynguis
Celph Titled
Saigon
Price Poetry
Pharoahe Monch. 
Joe Budden
Big Daddy Kane
Immortal Technique
Tonedeff
Cheif Kamachi
Chino XL
Gangstarr
Mr.Lif
Pumpkin Head
Cage
Kool Moe Dee
Crooked I
Devin The Dude
Killah Preist
Apathy
Rise
7L & esoteric
Xzibit
Del the Funky homosapian
Reef the lost cause
Talib kweli
scarface
joell ortiz
Mos Def
Jeru the Damaja
Ice Cube
Slikk Rick
Cypress Hill
Brother ali
AZ
Cormega
jurassic 5
EPMD
kool keith
Kurupt
Mobb Deep
A Tribe Called Quest
Tech n9ne
Lord finesse
Black sheep
O.C
onyx
Poor Righteous Teachers
Public Enemy
Children of the Corn
Virtuoso
Project Blowed
Nyoil
C.L smooth
C rayz walz
One.Be.Lo
eMC
Dialated Peoples
Aesop Rock
Sage Francis
Remedy
Supernatural
Smith N Wessun
Company Flow


----------



## Perverse (Sep 17, 2007)

Way, way, way too many names, Ras.


----------



## Undercovermc (Sep 17, 2007)

He won't get anywhere with a long list of names thrown at him.


----------



## delirium (Sep 17, 2007)

Dub Fresh said:


> Way, way, way too many names, Ras.



That's exactly what I mean when I say I don't give too many recs in one go. xD


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Sep 17, 2007)

I suggest Gangstarr, Aesop Rock, The Roots, Talib Kweli, Black Star, Brother Ali, Wu-Tang(36 chambers!).  Those are some of my favorites at least and there's some variety among them.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 17, 2007)

Dub Fresh said:


> Minstrel Show was also nice. Shame they broke up with 9th Wonder, though.



Minstrel Show was cool but The Listening was a breakthrough for me. The titled track was the first I heard of them and I was hooked since. I'm actually starting to think 9th Wonder going might be a good thing for them, his production was becoming quite...stale..recently. The talent they've got producing on "Get Back" is crazy. 



			
				Dream Brother said:
			
		

> I?m damned clueless when it comes to rap/hip hop.
> 
> Of course I?m acquainted with a lot of the mainstream stuff like most unfortunate people, some of which actually makes me feel sick when I hear it on the radio -- so I?m hoping you guys will be able to give me some good suggestions for actual quality/intelligent stuff. Atmosphere is the only group I?ve heard in the genre that I?ve actually really liked so far, for mostly their older stuff like God Loves Ugly and the Lucy Ford EP.



I think you would like Brother Ali. I'd recommend you check out the 00's & 90's stuff first, since that's more of the style you currently like and would probably enjoy. Check out his "Shadows On The Sun" LP and the "Champion" EP. 

I'll send you the SOTS album, just follow the link in your PM box.


----------



## Lamb (Sep 17, 2007)

I listen to a lot of genres... in fact I haven't found a genre I can't listen to one group in.

Rap is no exception.

My 10 favorite Artists/Groups:

*El-P*: Rap that makes your head hurt, seriously this group is almost so intense that you get headaches from their beats, combined with their smart lyrics, they are a necessity for me.
_Favorite Song_: The League of Extraordinary Nobodies

*The Coup*: They've gotten kinda popular with their new album, but I've loved them for a while. They have been proclaimed the most politically active rap group, and which means they don't focus on crap, also Boots Riley is amazingly talented.
_Favorite Song_: Pimps (Free Stylin' at the Fortune 500 Club)

*The Roots*: Seriously, who doesn't love The Roots, other than people who have never listened to them before?
_Favorite Song_: The Seed (2.0)

*Spank Rock*: The greatest electronic rap group ever, sure, they only really rap about how cool they are, but it's awesome.
_Favorite Song_: Bump

*The Streets*: His first album was good.
_Favorite Song_: Stay Positive

*Del The Funky Homosapien*: Yeah, the guy from Gorillaz had an awesome career before he was a guest with Gorillaz, and he still does, he's awesome.
_Favorite Song_: Del' Nightmare

*K-OS*: Who said canadians can't rap, this guy is good, he's unique and deep.
_Favorite Song_: The Love Song

*Mos Def*: Mos Def is the man.
_Favorite Song_: Free Style '99

*Talib Kweli*: Mos Def's student.
_Favorite Song_: Gun Music

*BlackStar*: Mos Def + Talib Kweli.
_Favorite Song_: Astronomy(8th Light)


----------



## Perverse (Sep 18, 2007)

Delirium said:


> That's exactly what I mean when I say I don't give too many recs in one go. xD


Now I get it!


The Faint Smile said:


> I suggest Gangstarr, Aesop Rock, The Roots, Talib Kweli, Black Star, Brother Ali, Wu-Tang(36 chambers!).  Those are some of my favorites at least and there's some variety among them.



All very nice recs there. Aesop might be a bit too... out there for new fans.


----------



## Slug (Sep 18, 2007)

the streets is one of the coolest modern storytellers out there. when you listen to "a grand dont come for free" you have to listen to the whole cd to hear the story behind the album title, its actually a very moving story


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 18, 2007)

myspace.com/spankrock


Cl*ass*ic


----------



## Perverse (Sep 18, 2007)

I don't like the streets flow. Now, this guy has flow:


----------



## DA Dave (Sep 18, 2007)

Is it me or is Lil Romeo tryin' to be Lil Wayne =/

I'm talking about that new Master P video he featured on...


----------



## Catatonik (Sep 18, 2007)

Dub Fresh said:


> I don't like the streets flow. Now, this guy has flow:


----------



## Perverse (Sep 18, 2007)

I only found about that guy today. He is ill.


----------



## delirium (Sep 18, 2007)

Catatonik said:


> Atlast, off-key *(indie for 'heartfelt')* singing, rap and Auctioneering have been brought together in one package.
> 
> Amazing speed though.
> 
> ...





He can spit though, that's for sure.


----------



## Perverse (Sep 18, 2007)

He has a really funny track about a chick called Nicole who's annoying him. And here it is:


----------



## delirium (Sep 18, 2007)

What's really impressive is that all these videos don't have overdubs. There's probably reels where he fucks up, but still.


----------



## Perverse (Sep 18, 2007)

I know. He has myspace, if you want more stuff:



Or his YouTube channel:


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 18, 2007)

DA Dave said:


> Is it me or is Lil Romeo tryin' to be Lil Wayne =/
> 
> I'm talking about that new Master P video he featured on...



A couple of dudes I notice trying to spit like Weezy so I guess he a trendsetter now.


----------



## mow (Sep 18, 2007)

everyone with Lil' in their name should be exterminated.


----------



## jdama (Sep 18, 2007)

Except lil' fame from MOP. And maybe lil kim.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 18, 2007)

MOP is garbage.  Lil Kim is nice.  Well her ghostwriter is nice.


----------



## Dan (Sep 18, 2007)

moe said:


> everyone with Lil' in their name should be exterminated.


Watch your mouth. Wayne is the best.

Cool Sin, you changed name.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 18, 2007)

Chaud said:


> Wayne is the best



Why you still fuckin' fail.


----------



## Dan (Sep 18, 2007)

Sir Slick said:


> Why you still fuckin' fail.


You can't hate on me for who I like.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 18, 2007)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> MOP is garbage.  Lil Kim is nice.  Well her ghostwriter is nice.



Lil Kim has always been garbage. MOP used to be nice.


----------



## mow (Sep 18, 2007)

Chaud said:


> You can't hate on me for who I like.




ohoho can i have at this one Davey, PLEEEEEEEEEEEASE? =DDD


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 18, 2007)

Chaud said:


> You can't hate on me for who I like.



Oh trust me, I sure can.

Sure can, Moe. You were first.


----------



## Undercovermc (Sep 18, 2007)

moe said:


> ohoho can i have at this one Davey, PLEEEEEEEEEEEASE? =DDD


I forbid you.


----------



## Dan (Sep 18, 2007)

moe said:


> ohoho can i have at this one Davey, PLEEEEEEEEEEEASE? =DDD


Fire away, there are alot of music people talk about that I don't like. I just bit my tounge.



Sir Slick said:


> Oh trust me, I sure can.
> 
> Sure can, Moe. You were first.


Yes you can, you can do anything you want. But so can I.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 18, 2007)

Snake_108 said:


> Lil Kim has always been garbage. MOP used to be nice.



Get the hell out of here.  Lil Kim has always been one of the best female rappers ever to enter this game.  Though she's not fucking with Supa Jean.


----------



## delirium (Sep 18, 2007)

Didn't Li'l Kim have a ghostwriter? That's kinda whack. Plus, it's not like there's that many female emcees around to choose from to say if she's one of the best since she's one of the only.


----------



## Undercovermc (Sep 18, 2007)

Only when Biggie was ghost-writing her lyrics. I don't rate her at all, there are many superior to her, for example, Lauryn Hill and Jean Grae.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 18, 2007)

Eve was nice at her prime too but being a actress paid better for her.


----------



## Catatonik (Sep 18, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> Only when Biggie was ghost-writing her lyrics. I don't rate her at all, there are many superior to her, for example, Lauryn Hill and Jean Grae.



Apani B and Dessa Darling also come to mind.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 18, 2007)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> Get the hell out of here.  Lil Kim has always been one of the best female rappers ever to enter this game.  Though she's not fucking with Supa Jean.



...



			
				Delirium said:
			
		

> Didn't Li'l Kim have a ghostwriter? That's kinda whack. Plus, it's not like there's that many female emcees around to choose from to say if she's one of the best since she's one of the only.



Delirium just said what I was about to say, except in a nicer tone. 

Jean Grae is the only one on my radar. No sexist, actually I probably forgot a few who are actually good. I don't separate my hip-hop to good male & good female. I'm not about to listen to someone just because they're female.

EDIT: I forgot Lauryn Hill, before she was crazy.


----------



## Dream Brother (Sep 18, 2007)

Cheers guys, especially Snake (for surprisingly taking the time to upload/send me stuff) and I'm going to be looking at all the suggestions that have been thrown out.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 18, 2007)

Dream Brother said:


> Cheers guys, especially Snake (for surprisingly taking the time to upload/send me stuff) and I'm going to be looking at all the suggestions that have been thrown out.



No doubt.  That's what the MD is for .  We are not how people label us to be.


----------



## Space Jam (Sep 18, 2007)

I never cared for Lil Kim. Shes just a novelty rapper IMO.
Foxy brown & Lady of Rage were alot better.


Anyway....
Anybody Like Dead Prez?


----------



## delirium (Sep 18, 2007)

As far as females go.. There's:

Lauryn Hill
Yarah Bravo
Medusa
Dessa Darling
Apani B
J Illy
Roxanne Shante
The Conscious Daughters
Roxanne Shante
MC Lyte
Bahamadia (Goota love her feline like purr style)
Ladybug Mecca
Jean Grea
Masia One
Eternia

And I think I'll stop there.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 18, 2007)

^ Yeah. But I just realized how long it's been since I listened to them.


----------



## Dan (Sep 18, 2007)

Delirium said:


> As far as females go.. There's:
> 
> Lauryn Hill
> Yarah Bravo
> ...


LOL, you always gotta bring out your whole knowledge of ,isoc. Makes some of the people who said they don't know much female Mc's look gay.


----------



## Biscuits (Sep 18, 2007)

I just bought me some tickets to see Lupe Fiasco,Talib Kweli, and Cassidy(meh) this friday....

Then on October 7th I'm gonna see Common and Q-Tip....


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 18, 2007)

Skeets said:


> I just bought me some tickets to see Lupe Fiasco,Talib Kweli, and Cassidy(meh) this friday....
> 
> Then on October 7th I'm gonna see Common and Q-Tip....



This friday huh.  Tell me where they performing at and I might go.


----------



## LayZ (Sep 18, 2007)

Skeets said:


> I just bought me some tickets to see Lupe Fiasco,Talib Kweli, and Cassidy(meh) this friday....
> 
> Then on October 7th I'm gonna see Common and Q-Tip....



Yo, I'm seeing Common and Q-Tip on Sept. 27!   A great b-day gift for me.


----------



## Biscuits (Sep 18, 2007)

@ Rockst☆r Sin

Nokia theater,Times Square.

LayZ,where at?

I keep hearing things about the Tribe doing a show in Atlantic city on the
28th,hopefully it's true.


----------



## LayZ (Sep 19, 2007)

_Amos'_ - Charlotte, NC


----------



## Perverse (Sep 19, 2007)

Did anyone check out more V Double O?


----------



## Cax (Sep 19, 2007)

@Pro, Dead Prez are good from what i've heard, but i've also heard they're racist to whites. That sort of pisses me off.


----------



## Space Jam (Sep 19, 2007)

Cax said:


> @Pro, Dead Prez are good from what i've heard, but i've also heard they're racist to whites. That sort of pisses me off.



Only close minded people think that.



I listened to Ritual of battle. It was ok.. I was annoyed Apathy wasent on it and that dude demoz was on it to much.

Reef & Celph titled killed it though. Reef should have been on there more..

and i wish virtuoso hadnt left....Other then that i enjoyed it. It was solid.


----------



## Undercovermc (Sep 19, 2007)

Cax, despite the "slap a white boy" opening, _Fuck The Law_ is a classic track.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 19, 2007)

Cax, I wont say they are racist to whites.  They are just tired of the "special treatment" they think white people get.


----------



## Perverse (Sep 19, 2007)

The Army of the Pharaohs album is real nice. Y'all should check it out if you haven't already.


----------



## Cax (Sep 20, 2007)

I havent actually listened to them Pro/MC/Sin, so i havent judged them at all. I'll go on you guys words, and try get pimped some of their shit sooner or later.


----------



## Biscuits (Sep 20, 2007)

I bought 4 Tickets for the show on Friday,and it came out to be $122.It better be worth it...

I heard something about Hurricane Chris being there.That better be a lie...


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 20, 2007)

That's the jumpoff with Lupe, Ghost, and somebody else?


----------



## Undercovermc (Sep 20, 2007)

If he's there, he'll be the opening artist. I remember when MIMS was supposed to open for the Nas concert I went to. SMH.


----------



## Biscuits (Sep 20, 2007)

The Headliners are Lupe,Talib and Cassidy...
No doubt others will show...


----------



## RICKisBOSS (Sep 20, 2007)

If I can quote someone on another forum





Dios k de la muerte said:


> *Rap* - Sometimes real talk but mostly about the streets and things of that nature.(IE: Drugs, violence, gangs, etc) it can also span out into sex, partying, and boasting ones self. Rap is not always positive...
> 
> *Hip-Hop*- All real talk, whether its funny or serious depends on the artist but its always positive music. Usually theres a message or a lesson to be learned whether from the artist own experiences or his lyrical story telling.
> 
> Anything else you hear from other "rap/hip-hop" artist that doesnt have those requirements is POP....50 cent is POP


----------



## Biscuits (Sep 20, 2007)

The Genre is Hip-Hop.Rap Is what they do.You don't call Rock "sing" now do we?


----------



## RICKisBOSS (Sep 20, 2007)

well it was more about calling the difference between both. Rap and Hip-Hop arent the same thing. Yeah you rap in hip-hop but rap but they have different messages.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 20, 2007)

No. Rap is a part of Hip-hop. Get your facts straight.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 20, 2007)

Skeets said:


> The Headliners are Lupe,Talib and Cassidy...
> No doubt others will show...



This lineup would make me want to go but it's too late.


----------



## RICKisBOSS (Sep 20, 2007)

Lol @ Rep..so whats better for you people rap being "derived" from hip-hop? Just because its a part of something doesn't make it the same thing. thats a stupid generalization.


----------



## Undercovermc (Sep 20, 2007)

RICKisBOSS, the definitions of hip-hop and rap that you quoted are more like the difference between gangsta rap and conscious rap. 

Rap is rapping as in emceeing, flowing, spitting, rhyming and is something an artist does in hip-hop.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 20, 2007)

No, you're just not thinking straight. Rap is the MCing part of hip-hop. Hip-hop DOES NOT always have a positive message. The good stuff has a message, yes, but calling it positive is just sheer retardation. Makes it apparent that you actually haven't really understood many lyrics. Neither does that Dios k de la muerte, because he doesn't know what the fuck he's talking about.


----------



## delirium (Sep 20, 2007)

I bet you guys don't even know what you're arguing about. xD


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 20, 2007)

I bet you guys don't even know what you're arguing about. xD


----------



## Catatonik (Sep 20, 2007)

I am laughing at this parade of circular and nonsensical arguement.

That said, does anyone know when K'naans next studio album is coming?


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 20, 2007)

It was supposedly in November.


----------



## Catatonik (Sep 20, 2007)

Oh boy, oh boy, oh boy....

*giddy*

I am looking forward to it.


----------



## Notorious (Sep 20, 2007)

Sir Slick said:


> No. Rap is a part of Hip-hop. Get your facts straight.



LOL...narrow-minded FTL.

But discussing rap/hip-hop here...it's like asking Jason Collins to hit a three pointer.


----------



## RICKisBOSS (Sep 20, 2007)

> RICKisBOSS, the definitions of hip-hop and rap that you quoted are more like the difference between gangsta rap and conscious rap.
> 
> Rap is rapping as in emceeing, flowing, spitting, rhyming and is something an artist does in hip-hop.


Yeah, I get what you mean. I think that wasn't worded clearly enough, my fault





> No, you're just not thinking straight. Rap is the MCing part of hip-hop. Hip-hop DOES NOT always have a positive message. The good stuff has a message, yes, but calling it positive is just sheer retardation. Makes it apparent that you actually haven't really understood many lyrics. Neither does that Dios k de la muerte, because he doesn't know what the fuck he's talking about.


There's no "always" again with the generalization. For you to sum up what I know about rap and hip hop through a few posts on a forum "is just sheer retardation". I'm not trying to come off as a prick but for you to reply like you're some sort of authority on rap and hip hop fails as much as you claiming what people know and don't know through a few lines you've read today.


----------



## Undercovermc (Sep 20, 2007)

[LTG];10692077 said:
			
		

> But discussing rap/hip-hop here...it's like asking Jason Collins to hit a three pointer.


Actually we discuss hip-hop intelligently here, for the most part. Hence the thread title.


----------



## sel (Sep 20, 2007)

Catatonik said:


> I am laughing at this parade of circular and nonsensical arguement.
> 
> That said, does anyone know when K'naans next studio album is coming?



I cannot wait, DFP was the album that got me back into the genre. Even aside from the guys lyrics I love the guy's flow and voice, his voice is wonderfully different from a lot of other's that I've hears

And, RickisBoss, you seem very familiar


----------



## RICKisBOSS (Sep 20, 2007)

off-topic: Yeah Son, I use the same name basically everywhere..its been too long..

Undercovermc: did you read my post yet?


----------



## Undercovermc (Sep 20, 2007)

Yeah, I did read it.


----------



## Notorious (Sep 20, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> Actually we discuss hip-hop intelligently here, for the most part. Hence the thread title.



Tell that  to Sir Slick...LOL


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 20, 2007)

You're really not one to talk, bub. Explain how I am narrow-minded.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 20, 2007)

Yes please explain LTP.


----------



## delirium (Sep 20, 2007)

Fuck all this bullshit. Let's keep it movin.. I'll be pimping these guys sometime in the next year.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 20, 2007)

Del, you get props from me.  I had forgot about undergroundhiphop.com and was trying my best to remember but it went nowhere.  Good look.  It probabaly look different now.


----------



## Space Jam (Sep 20, 2007)

LTG?
Hiphop is a culture. It consist of Break dancin,rapping,tagging, & dj`ing.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 20, 2007)

I swear I ain't seen no love for O.C. here. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cmd5bLi0YGo[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EWFC2PEbwCk[/YOUTUBE]


Scarface neither. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YAJ9ArSlUG0[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KkltsgNZCyg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Space Jam (Sep 20, 2007)

I had both O.C & scarface on my list


----------



## Perverse (Sep 20, 2007)

Delirium said:


> Fuck all this bullshit. Let's keep it movin.. I'll be pimping these guys sometime in the next year.


----------



## mow (Sep 20, 2007)

*TIME MACHINE*. <3 del we need to do a fresh hiphop series. 2 for 5 and Time machine must be shared.


----------



## delirium (Sep 20, 2007)

lol I actually wasn't going to pimp them. I was thinking of another series I was doing that for some reason I thought they were in.

You should definitely to something like that though. You're right, *Time Machine* must be shared. And anyone who takes it back to the way De La used to do it.


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 20, 2007)

Time Machine?


Should I pimp the Space Jam Sountrack?


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 20, 2007)

Jay-Z


> Hov's got a new album coming. The first single's called "Blue Magic", it's produced by Pharrell and it's leaking tomorrow. Rumor has it that Jay is returning to his Reasonable Doubt style rather than the Kingdom Come type shit we've been hearing.







> LOS ANGELES, Sept. 19 ? Jay-Z, the rap superstar and president of Def Jam Records, has quietly returned to the studio to record an album of new songs inspired by the forthcoming movie ?American Gangster,? his first ?concept? album and second CD in less than a year.
> 
> The album, which his label plans to release in early November, came together over the past few weeks after Jay-Z was shown the film, directed by Ridley Scott, in which Denzel Washington portrays Frank Lucas, a early 1970s Harlem heroin kingpin.
> 
> ...


NY Times



Sounds dope.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 20, 2007)

tl       ;             dr


----------



## Dre (Sep 20, 2007)

New Jay-Z-Blue Magic


----------



## Biscuits (Sep 20, 2007)

I stopped reading at "Hov's"


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 20, 2007)

New CunninLynguists, it's Dirty Acres. Get it while it's hot.


----------



## Lamb (Sep 20, 2007)

and don't forget kids Spank Rock is a "bumpin" good time...

=P

get it... 'cuz they have a song called Bump!!!

XD


----------



## mow (Sep 20, 2007)

Skeets said:


> I stopped reading at "Hov's"



lol pwned 

EDIT: man Blue Magic is one weak joint


----------



## Dan (Sep 20, 2007)

You lot don't rate Hov anymore.

I'm sure he has a joint better than Blue Magic, if hes going to "Reasonable Doubt" days he needs to come alot stronger.


----------



## Biscuits (Sep 20, 2007)

Daniel said:


> You lot don't rate Hov anymore.
> 
> I'm sure he has a joint better than Blue Magic, if hes going to "Reasonable Doubt" days he needs to come alot stronger.


Or sample some Nas....


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 21, 2007)

Jay-Z will never make another Reasonable Doubt, period. And "Blue Magic" was sub-par.


----------



## Biscuits (Sep 21, 2007)

Hmm...

I've noticed that Cannibal Ox's _The Cold Vein_ hasn't been pimped yet....
It might be my first Pimp...


----------



## Perverse (Sep 21, 2007)

Skeets said:


> Hmm...
> 
> I've noticed that Cannibal Ox's _The Cold Vein_ hasn't been pimped yet....
> It might be my first Pimp...



That album is hella nice. I was spinning it just last week.


----------



## Biscuits (Sep 21, 2007)

I have 2 copies...
One is in my CD collection and the other in the whip...
I was bumping it when I took my friend home,just a few minutes ago.


----------



## Perverse (Sep 21, 2007)

Hella good album. Currently bumping this nice album called Mystery Repeats by a Dutch duo, Pete Philly & Perquisite.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 21, 2007)

So who's heard the Dirty Acres promo advance? 

CLynguists are the shit, this album is nice.


----------



## Biscuits (Sep 21, 2007)

I ran through it and enjoyed it.Can't say much else since I gotta give it a few more listens...

Blue Scholar's _Bayani_ has got me hooked at the moment....


----------



## TobiasFunke (Sep 21, 2007)

Jay should step down as President of Def Jam if he still wants to be a rap star.

It's pretty corny that Method man put out an album that had no budget for a music video, then Redman put out an album with a video/single produced by Timbaland at the time when Nelly Furtado/Timbaland was popping but it had no promotion, no adds, no payola and flopped.  Then there's guys like Joe Buddens who's been sitting on the shelf for SIX YEARS while his album stays "coming soon"  With LL Cool J, DMX and NORE leaving this year it seems like Def Jam completely sucks now unless your an R&B singer.

Someone should pimp the Cold Vein if it hasn't been already.  The vibe to that album really fits fall/winter to me, infact i should probably go break mine out this weekend.


----------



## Dre (Sep 21, 2007)

TobiasFunke said:


> Jay should step down as President of Def Jam if he still wants to be a rap star.
> 
> It's pretty corny that *Method man* put out an album that had no budget for a music video, then* Redman *put out an album with a video/single produced by Timbaland at the time when Nelly Furtado/Timbaland was popping but it had no promotion, no adds, no payola and flopped.  Then there's guys like *Joe Buddens* who's been sitting on the shelf for SIX YEARS while his album stays "coming soon"  With *LL Cool J, DMX and NORE *leaving this year it seems like Def Jam completely sucks now unless your an R&B singer.
> 
> Someone should pimp the Cold Vein if it hasn't been already.  The vibe to that album really fits fall/winter to me, infact i should probably go break mine out this weekend.



*Joe budden's album isn't even close to being finished Hov said himself "I dont have Joe budden's album in my hands, if i did why wouldn't i put it out?" and all those other people you mentioned, there time has came and went- they are going to flop regardless of how much money you put into promotion.*


----------



## TobiasFunke (Sep 21, 2007)

Dre said:


> *Joe budden's album isn't even close to being finished Hov said himself "I dont have Joe budden's album in my hands, if i did why wouldn't i put it out?" and all those other people you mentioned, there time has came and went- they are going to flop regardless of how much money you put into promotion.*



You could be right about Joey.  But about the others I can't agree. I went over to Def jam's site to see what new young up and coming artists they had poppin.  There were none.  Face it, Def Jam went from being one of the best labels to one of the worst *Except for R&B*.

Method Man's album was his surprisingly hot, but lots of people don't even know that it came out.  If a major label can't do 1 video shoot for an album they're worthless, even koch records can do that basic shit.  

LL cool J, DMX and Redman's best albums were years ago it's true.  But these guys put in alot of work and made Def Jam lots of cash over the years.  It didn't seem right to me that suddenly they would get no support with their albums.

The only hit rap record to come out of Def Jam that I can remember are the Kanye West albums but in his case he did a good job of building his own  buzz, Jay Z is self explanitory. 

Please by all means remind me if I forgot about any because I used to be a huge Def Jam fan as a kid.  I still own dozens of tapes/cds from them and for real when I was young I thought they were the best.

But since he's taken over I would say Def jam has become an R&B label and for hip hop basicly sucks now.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 21, 2007)

Shit you know I long I was waiting for Mood Muzik 3.


----------



## Dre (Sep 21, 2007)

TobiasFunke said:


> You could be right about Joey.  But about the others I can't agree. I went over to Def jam's site to see what new young up and coming artists they had poppin.  There were none.  Face it, Def Jam went from being one of the best labels to one of the worst *Except for R&B*.
> 
> Method Man's album was his surprisingly hot, but lots of people don't even know that it came out.  If a major label can't do 1 video shoot for an album they're worthless, even koch records can do that basic shit.
> 
> ...



*LL is garbage now same with DMX, Red and Meth had their time to shine, and face it- in today's climate they just aren't gonna sell, so why would Jay invest in a project like that? That's a waste of money.*


----------



## TobiasFunke (Sep 21, 2007)

Dre said:


> *LL is garbage now same with DMX, Red and Meth had their time to shine, and face it- in today's climate they just aren't gonna sell, so why would Jay invest in a project like that? That's a waste of money.*



Considering they helped establish the label and sold millions of albums they're worth some promotion, it's called loyalty.  I completely agree that LL sucks now, you got that right.  But he helped build Def Jam, he was not only their biggest star but maintained that level of sucess the longest.

The thing is, Jay Z doesn't have to put any money in.  He could do a guest verse on any album, but instead he just does guest spots on R&B records.  That shit really makes it look like he doesn't like competition to me, it's no secret he isn't quite as nice as he used to be.

So who do you think will sell? Tru Life? His best material was years ago when he was making songs with Bizzy Bone.  The only guys I can see that have an outside shot of blowing up with hot albums are Saigon and Uncle Murder and thats mostly to do with the producers co-signing them.  Even that I doubt though.

Interscope and Atlantic are eating Def Jam's lunch right now on the hip hop tip.


----------



## Tousen (Sep 21, 2007)

i know this discussion was probably already talked about..but what album is  worth buying kanye or 50


----------



## Dan (Sep 21, 2007)

Kanye defiantly,

50's is only worth downloading IMO.


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 21, 2007)

Tousen said:


> i know this discussion was probably already talked about..but what album is  worth buying kanye or 50



Chamillionare's.


----------



## Tousen (Sep 21, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> Chamillionare's.



im sorry who?


----------



## Dre (Sep 21, 2007)

Tousen said:


> im sorry who?



*GB lost.*

*J-Hood dissing MIMS-One hit wonder man*


*Kaibutsu Oujo 24*

*having one hit and doing shows>>>being broke with no deal.*


----------



## Tousen (Sep 21, 2007)

how am i lost?


edit: i actually read that jae hood..was seen with 50 in his 5 borough tour


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 21, 2007)

Tousen said:


> im sorry who?



A man with better lyrics and production then 50 and Kanye.


----------



## Tousen (Sep 21, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> A man with better lyrics and production then 50 and Kanye.



lol i know who he is..i honestly didnt see his naming being thrown into sales when it comes to people like 50 and kanye


----------



## Green Lantern (Sep 22, 2007)

Isn't Ludacris on Def Jam?


----------



## Biscuits (Sep 22, 2007)

Just got back from the All Hip Hop Show here in NYC.

It was disappointing...

Lupe didn't show...

Cassidy and swizz Beatz were Awful....

Fucking Joe Budden....

Good think Talib did his things at the end.His Performace was amazing and the crowd showed him much love.Jean Grae came out to perform _Say Something _ and do a few of her own solo work.
9th Wonder was there chillen,which was cool...

But still no Lupe!!!!
What the fuck kind of trade is that?! Joe Budden for Lupe Fiasco!!!!

I'm also gonna see DOOM and Monch in a few hours,in Central Park.There's a few Japanese Hip-Hop artist as well,though I don't know any of them.Well maybe DJ Uppercut...


----------



## azuken (Sep 22, 2007)

Thats a shitty trade lol. But im a joe budden fan and swizz beats new songs are catchy.


----------



## Perverse (Sep 22, 2007)

Swizz Beatz is one of the worst rappers I've heard. Good producer though.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 22, 2007)

Tousen said:


> how am i lost?
> 
> 
> edit: i actually read that jae hood..was seen with 50 in his 5 borough tour



He was seen and was there performing but let me stop this for a sec.

You don't know who Chamillionaire is? 

Edit:  Okay you were joking.


----------



## Perverse (Sep 22, 2007)

I used to be really big on D-Block. J-Hood better not have switched allegiances. That dude had skills. Then he left D-Block.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 22, 2007)

Dub Fresh said:


> I used to be really big on D-Block. J-Hood better not have switched allegiances. That dude had skills. Then he left D-Block.



Because he was getting nowhere with those dudes.  J-Hood was fucking with for 6 years and didn't even drop a single.  One single.  He got tired of dudes brushing him off to work on their individual projects so he said fuck it.  I don't blame that dude.


----------



## Perverse (Sep 22, 2007)

I guess. Though, truly, dude was not on the same level as Jadakiss, Sheek Louch and Styles P. They were, and are, established veterans in the game, and he's a rookie. And to be honest, 6 years on, I had seen little to no maturation in his music. So I guess it wasn't a catastrophe for Supa Mario and D-Block either.


----------



## Tousen (Sep 22, 2007)

Green Lantern said:


> Isn't Ludacris on Def Jam?


i think he is apart of def jam



Dub Fresh said:


> *Swizz Beatz is one of the worst rappers* I've heard. Good producer though.



agreed i read on a website that when swizz was trying to drop his album he had all types of promotions out for it..but yet only sold like 100,000 or even less..im really think it was 10,000..i couldnt see 100,000 people buying me




Dub Fresh said:


> I guess. Though, truly, dude was not on the same level as Jadakiss, Sheek Louch and Styles P. They were, and are, established veterans in the game, and he's a rookie. And to be honest, 6 years on, I had seen little to no maturation in his music. So I guess it wasn't a catastrophe for Supa Mario and D-Block either.



but d-block has been kinda quiet after the g unit thing...so i think it was good that he left..but if he left to join 50 and the rest of his monkeys..then that will probably be the worse career move ever


----------



## Biscuits (Sep 22, 2007)

I'm about to go see DOOM and Monch but I have no one to go with me...


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 22, 2007)

Skeets said:


> I'm about to go see DOOM and Monch but I have no one to go with me...



In NYC?  I'm going to this most def.


----------



## Biscuits (Sep 22, 2007)

Word? Yeah in NYC...
My bitch ass friend woke up so he going.I just don't know what's good with this Weather....


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 22, 2007)

Wait this shit is today? I might go to Philly tonight.


----------



## Biscuits (Sep 22, 2007)

Yeah it's today.
Easy to talk know when hes not around...oh, the French:

Starts at 3...
I'm trying to see if the rain is gonna fuck things up or not.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 22, 2007)

Skeets, your about to be my Hip Hop Concert Reminder.   If this wasn't last minute, I would go.


----------



## delirium (Sep 22, 2007)

Talib actually put up a good show? He wasn't that great up in Rock The Bells.

--

Haha.. Teriyaki Boyz? Man.. they'd be cool to see. They're kinda like a Japanese version of the Beastie Boys.


----------



## Biscuits (Sep 22, 2007)

Well he had to.The majority was there to see him And Lupe

Japanese Beastie Boys?Interesting,I'm sure I'll dig this show.I'm leaving in a few minutes I'll make sure to post thoughts on the show later tonight!


----------



## delirium (Sep 22, 2007)

Skeets said:


> Well he had to.The majority was there to see him And Lupe



Yeah, that's true. Don't wanna put down a whack ass performance for your core fans. xD

Also, I think I'd already been standing for about 6 hours straight and I was getting tired.

Then again, when Public Enemy and Cypress Hill and Wu-Tang come out. I didn't feel tired at all. Especially with Wu Tang. They put hella energy (at least Meth did) into the show.



Skeets said:


> Japanese Beastie Boys?Interesting,I'm sure I'll dig this show.I'm leaving in a few minutes I'll make sure to post thoughts on the show later tonight!



Yeah.. they just have fun on the mic. They rap in japanese though, so I don't know how that's going to work. At least if someone like Shing02 was there, he has tracks in both English and Japanese.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Sep 22, 2007)

Wow just heard the whole Aquemini album for the first time, the only Outkast album I didn't spin. 

It's fire, Andre 3 stacks is the best rapper from ATL hands down. 

- diggin' the avy & sig Cuber/Sin.


----------



## Dre (Sep 22, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8V7j3TEvYjI[/YOUTUBE]

*Havoc dissing kanye.*


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 22, 2007)

Dre said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8V7j3TEvYjI[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> *Havoc dissing kanye.*



I lost most of the respect I had for this guy. "I love him to death, but eat a dick" 

Havoc fell off the hardest.


----------



## Undercovermc (Sep 22, 2007)

In that video Havoc's drunk and thus very nonsensical. He couldn't even piece a proper sentence together. He's fallen off big time and signed with the devil of the industry.


----------



## Perverse (Sep 22, 2007)

The Mobb fell off when they signed with G-Unit. Amerikaz Nightmare was a classic. But now...


----------



## Dre (Sep 22, 2007)

Dub Fresh said:


> The Mobb fell off when they signed with G-Unit. Amerikaz Nightmare was a classic. But now...



*Yeah its sad to see what they have become, Jay ended their career but they have a pulse-now their career's are over and they are resorting to dissing people that are on top(T.I. Kanye etc.) its become a sad situation.*



Rasassination said:


> Lol i could give a darn less what that dude or kanye has to say.



*ok? .....*


----------



## Space Jam (Sep 22, 2007)

Lol i could give a darn less what that dude or kanye has to say.


----------



## Dre (Sep 22, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BgAorsVQbwU[/YOUTUBE]

*
?Blue Magic? trailer (only a Hov song would have a trailer)*


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 22, 2007)

I call that Blue Magic track Nyquil.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 22, 2007)

Have you guys heard Chingo's Bling Aye Wey Wey song? Based off Aye Bay Bay of course.

It's pretty mexico style gangstaness.


----------



## Dre (Sep 22, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> Have you guys heard Chingo's Bling Aye Wey Wey song? Based off Aye Bay Bay of course.
> 
> It's pretty mexico style gangstaness.



*idk if i wanna hear anything based off of a bay bay*


----------



## Biscuits (Sep 22, 2007)

Skeets said:


> Well he had to.The majority was there to see him And Lupe
> 
> Japanese Beastie Boys?Interesting,I'm sure I'll dig this show.I'm leaving in a few minutes I'll make sure to post thoughts on the show later tonight!



Just got back!!!!


Teriyaki Boyz were surprisingly entertaining(Someone Pimp me some!)
They're the Japanese Beastie Boys all right...

After their performance we get the news that DOOM is M.I.A...
He was in the Hospital...LIES! 

After the booing it calmed down a bit.This friend tore it down!
My man Monch killed it.... 
The place was on fire when he hit that _Simon Says_

After Monch tore it down,DJ Uppercut came on.He did his thing as expected.
This loser Rosco P. Came on...

Uppercut stood on the Wheels a bit longer and than *it* happened....

THE GOD! Rakim came through....
His performance was a bit sub-par seeing as he came in to fill in.
Still it's The GOD! 

I thought it was a fare trade DOOM for the GOD,but after Rah's weak performance I was a bit disappointed...

Big ups for Monch though.Motherfucka was on point!


----------



## delirium (Sep 22, 2007)

Did the Teriyaki Boyz have english tracks that I don't know of?

You saw Rakim?!?!?! You don't know how jealous I am right now. Dude is the GOAT, seriously. I'd give my left nut just to watch a mediocre performance from the R.


----------



## Dre (Sep 22, 2007)

Delirium said:


> Did the Teriyaki Boyz have english tracks that I don't know of?
> 
> You saw Rakim?!?!?! You don't know how jealous I am right now. Dude is the GOAT, seriously.* I'd give my left nut just to watch a mediocre performance from the R.*



*then you should've been at the rock the bells in NY*


----------



## Biscuits (Sep 22, 2007)

Delirium said:


> Did the Teriyaki Boyz have english tracks that I don't know of?
> 
> You saw Rakim?!?!?! You don't know how jealous I am right now. Dude is the GOAT, seriously. I'd give my left nut just to watch a mediocre performance from the R.


You know what? I'm not exactly sure...
Some of their tracks were a mix I guess.From what I remember none were fulling in English.
Those motherfuckers know English...
I thought they didn't...

Yeah,The GOD came through.I shed a tear when I heard his name...
I just remembered! That fucker! Monch's DJ! Bastard put on _All Caps_ for like 5 seconds,after their show...
In my head I'm like "YES! DOOM IS HERE!"....Bitch...


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 22, 2007)

Teriyaki Boyz DJ is DJ Nigo.  The creator of Bathing Apes.   They're in his record Label.

Damn the god mc was there and I didn't go.  Shit was too last minute.


----------



## Dre (Sep 23, 2007)

*lol @ people still wearing Bape in 2007.*


----------



## Perverse (Sep 23, 2007)

Delirium said:


> Did the Teriyaki Boyz have english tracks that I don't know of?
> 
> You saw Rakim?!?!?! You don't know how jealous I am right now. Dude is the GOAT, seriously. I'd give my left nut just to watch a mediocre performance from the R.



Leaving you with two. I still haven't heard any Rakim, save Paid In Full.


----------



## Cax (Sep 23, 2007)

Bape is fuckin sweet, or atleast used to be. Used to be something unique - that you could feel different in, but now everyone and their dog is unique wearing bape.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 23, 2007)

Dre said:


> *lol @ people still wearing Bape in 2007.*



Bape still in fam.  Still expensive but still in. All of that colorful shit wont die out.


----------



## Cax (Sep 23, 2007)

Gotta admit, it does look fuckin sick and unique. But it seems gay how everyone thinks they're the shit now with their BAPE, when its just been totally spoilled. I guess we can't expect it to not get popular, though.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 23, 2007)

Go to Busy Work Shop or see the spots in Japan and see how many people be on the lines for bape products.  People camping overnight just for the hoodies.  This not dying no time soon.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 23, 2007)

i like tupac


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 23, 2007)

^A lot of people do.  Why do you like Tupac?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 23, 2007)

He is the only handful that right about life instead of prostitutes and bitches.


----------



## mow (Sep 23, 2007)

Sage Francis' _Sick Of Waitin'_ bootleg series is superb. I never get sick of this stuff.


----------



## Snickers (Sep 23, 2007)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> Bape still in fam.  Still expensive but still in. All of that colorful shit wont die out.



Bape is overused, used to be crazy about end 05/beginning 06. Still have alot of Bape clothes. Got them in Tai Pei Bape workshop and some of it from NY (family got it for me there)

Now it's overused and see alot of people wear it, likely most of it fake and shit. (And I'm from/live in Europe) But still alot of people seem to dig it.


Now I abandoned Bape, and wear Red Monkey Company, which is more expensive but cooler now imo. But it's starting to get overused as well.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 23, 2007)

^Man you have no idea.  Red Monkey was so overused that I banned myself from wearing it.  You didn't know what was real or fake and people were wearing it just because.  Evisu too.


----------



## Snickers (Sep 23, 2007)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> ^Man you have no idea.  Red Monkey was so overused that I banned myself from wearing it.  You didn't know what was real or fake and people were wearing it just because.  Evisu too.



Maybe where you are from, I'm from The Netherlands, Bape didn't get overused till like a half a year ago, while in the USA it's been like that much longer I think. Red Monkey is starting to get a bit more overused lately, but the only ones I see wearing it are the Japanese exchange students in my college, so I'm relieved.

Evisu is like the godfather of overusage and fake clothes.


----------



## Sid (Sep 23, 2007)

It's Dutch hip hop, but listen to that first beat


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 23, 2007)

I recommend everyone to go and download _The Life of Benjamin Andre_ by Andre 3000 and see why this dude is in a league of his own.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 23, 2007)

Is that the name of his song or an entire album?

I can't find that thing anywhere.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 23, 2007)

That's the name of the song.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 23, 2007)

Links plz. Limewire isn't working for me anymore.

EDIT:
Nvmd, I got Limewire to find it but I don't know which one it is. There's about 10 of them.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 23, 2007)

Limewire? 


Anyone know when the new IT is due?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 23, 2007)

I think I got the song, it has "The Day" included in the title though. Don't know if it's the same thing.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 23, 2007)

It doesn't say by Andre 3000?


----------



## Biscuits (Sep 23, 2007)

LOL @ LimeWire
Hook me up with the track...


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 23, 2007)

Yeah it has Andre as the author. The album has a weird name though, I forgot what it was. Pretty nice song.

And don't laugh at Limewire, that's how I get my porn and music.


----------



## Biscuits (Sep 23, 2007)

You know there's better more SECURE ways right?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 23, 2007)

Secure ways to get porn????!!!

Nah, I only use Limewire as a last resort.

EDIT:
Anyone recommend some other good/great 3000 songs?
I know he is ft. a lot and I got most of them but I'm looking for solo's.


----------



## Space Jam (Sep 23, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> He is the only handful that right about life instead of prostitutes and bitches.



U have no idea. He wrote about girls all the time. and there is WAYYY more then a handful of talented mc's that dont rhyme about that shit.


Tupac was bearly average now IMO


----------



## Dre (Sep 23, 2007)

Rasassination said:


> U have no idea. He wrote about girls all the time. and there is WAYYY more then a handful of talented mc's that dont rhyme about that shit.
> 
> 
> Tupac was* bearly* average now IMO



*lol. and i disagree, Pac was way above average, i dont see how any one could think that, you must not have listened to much Pac.*


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 23, 2007)

Pac lyrics and poetry are studied in different colleges and the "The Rose that grew from Concrete" won numerous awards, but yeah I can see why he was barely average.


----------



## Space Jam (Sep 23, 2007)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> Pac lyrics and poetry are studied in different colleges and the "The Rose that grew from Concrete" won numerous awards, but yeah I can see why he was barely average.



That wasent but over a beat, that was actuall lyrcism & ect put together when he was at his best. The rest of his shit after 2pacalypes now was sterotypical shit with sterotypical rymes u could have heard from anywhere


----------



## Biscuits (Sep 23, 2007)

Pac was ahead of his time.I do think he's the most overrated Hip-Hop artist ever though.
Kind of sad,how people overrate artist after their deaths.
Similar to how people consider Dime-Bag Darrel to be the best Guitarist of all time,as ridiculous as that sounds...


----------



## Catatonik (Sep 23, 2007)

I think he had talent as a poet, had a decent flow as an emcee, and has been hugley over-blown since his 'spectacular' death.

Kind of like Elvis actually.

And Kurt Cobain...


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm proud of myself then because I was listening to Pac before his death.  I think that Biggie was more overblown than Pac but that's just a matter of opinions.


----------



## Space Jam (Sep 23, 2007)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> I'm proud of myself then because I was listening to Pac before his death.  I think that Biggie was more overblown than Pac but that's just a matter of opinions.



I think they both were.


Anyway, What do u guys think about ToneDeff


----------



## Dre (Sep 23, 2007)

*BIG is more overrated than Pac, Pac had the material to back up people saying he's the GOAT, BIG had 2 albums. Pac has like 12. *


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 23, 2007)

Rasassination said:


> I think they both were.
> 
> 
> Anyway, What do u guys think about ToneDeff



Tonedeff is the truth.  I use to talk to homie on Aol back in the day.


----------



## Catatonik (Sep 23, 2007)

Tonedeff owns, ever since I heard him on A Piece of Strange, I have been interested in finding more.

Does he have solo shit?


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 23, 2007)

Catatonik, I retired from the pimp game, well online that is ^_^, but I'll pimp you it if you want it.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 23, 2007)

Rasassination said:


> U have no idea. He wrote about girls all the time. and there is WAYYY more then a handful of talented mc's that dont rhyme about that shit.
> 
> 
> Tupac was bearly average now IMO



Don't compare Tupac with others like that.


----------



## Catatonik (Sep 23, 2007)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> Catatonik, I retired from the pimp game, well online that is ^_^, but I'll pimp you it if you want it.



Please, I would dearly like to hear it.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 23, 2007)

Catatonik said:


> Please, I would dearly like to hear it.



Sent you a gift.


----------



## Dre (Sep 23, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=U2Nqrkq4J4U[/YOUTUBE]

*Wayne says that the Hot Boys have Reunited.*


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 23, 2007)

B.G. and Juvy fucking with Birdman and Wayne?  I have to see this to believe this.


----------



## Perverse (Sep 23, 2007)

Oh, Tonedeff is awesome. Archetype is an awesome album.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 23, 2007)

^I sent him Underscore.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Sep 23, 2007)

This may have been brought up but have you guys seen the new Kanye West video?

It's got so many Akira references, it really cracked me up.
Kirin attacks Kujaku, not the other way around...

I guess Kanye likes anime too eh?


----------



## Space Jam (Sep 23, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> Don't compare Tupac with others like that.



aha dude fuck tupac, sterotypical friend...He can get studied in collages and shit for rhyming words like hater & later just cause middle-class white kids made him popular. xddddd i`m a little fuck up atm.


----------



## Biscuits (Sep 23, 2007)

The Faint Smile said:


> This may have been brought up but have you guys seen the new Kanye West video?
> 
> It's got so many Akira references, it really cracked me up.
> Kirin attacks Kujaku, not the other way around...
> ...


That's at least 2 months old,and the people who frequent the forum caught the reference.


----------



## Dre (Sep 23, 2007)

The Faint Smile said:


> This may have been brought up but have you guys seen the new Kanye West video?
> 
> It's got so many Akira references, it really cracked me up.
> Kirin attacks Kujaku, not the other way around...
> ...




*Yooo who heard of this new guy named Jesus? Son straight up died for our sins!!!*


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 23, 2007)

Rasassination said:


> aha dude fuck tupac, sterotypical friend...He can get studied in collages and shit for rhyming words like hater & later just cause middle-class white kids made him popular. xddddd i`m a little fuck up atm.



Who do you like?


----------



## Dre (Sep 23, 2007)

Rasassination said:


> aha dude fuck tupac, sterotypical friend...He can get studied in collages and shit for rhyming words like hater & later just cause middle-class white kids made him popular. xddddd i`m a little fuck up atm.



*spoken like a true southerner- which is like an idiot.*


----------



## Perverse (Sep 23, 2007)

2Pac is average. Average lyricism, average beats. Just average.


----------



## Biscuits (Sep 24, 2007)

Dub Fresh said:


> 2Pac is average. Average lyricism, average beats. Just average.


Who or what is the benchmark for being average?


----------



## mow (Sep 24, 2007)

has anyone managed to score the new *Buck 65*?  it leaked almost a week ago, cant find it anywhere tho


----------



## Perverse (Sep 24, 2007)

Skeets said:


> Who or what is the benchmark for being average?



Well, as far as lyricism, MF DOOM shits on Pac. And you've heard the beats. They're wack.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Sep 24, 2007)

that's what i get for never watching MTV..and Jesus didn't die for me that's for damn sure.


----------



## Biscuits (Sep 24, 2007)

The Faint Smile said:


> that's what i get for never watching MTV..and Jesus didn't die for me that's for damn sure.


Funny how most of us DON'T even watch MTV.
Have you ever heard of this _NEW_ phenomenon,YOUTUBE!?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 24, 2007)

Damn, this Tupac thing creeps into every hip-hop thread, with more or less the exact same replies from the same people.


----------



## Cax (Sep 24, 2007)

Tupac is tupac, everyones got diff opinions and tastes when it comes to music, thats all that needs to be said really.


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 24, 2007)

Myspace.com/spankrock

They've been putting up a track from their new album every week. All Bangers.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 24, 2007)

moe said:


> has anyone managed to score the new *Buck 65*?  it leaked almost a week ago, cant find it anywhere tho



Is it Talkin' Honky Blues?


----------



## mow (Sep 24, 2007)

nah that's an old one by him. The new one is called *Situation*


----------



## Cax (Sep 24, 2007)

Can't find of it/Haven't even heard of it, Moe.


----------



## mow (Sep 24, 2007)

oh buck is absloutly fantastic. Imagine a folk/country hip hop fusion that actually works. Hillbilly hip hop XD. but don't take it for granted, the bloke is lethally intelligent.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 24, 2007)

I'm still waitin' for some Buck. 

Also,


----------



## Cax (Sep 24, 2007)

Dude, that first song you posted Moe, thats fuckin sweet. Could you pimp me the album that songs on, possibly?


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 24, 2007)

What first song he posted?


----------



## Cax (Sep 24, 2007)

The videos on page 278, the first one, where Buck is a baseball team.


----------



## Space Jam (Sep 24, 2007)

Dub Fresh said:


> 2Pac is average. Average lyricism, average beats. Just average.



Glad somebody else can see through all the bullshit.




Crooked I Freestyle on the wake up show
[YOUTUBE]4EeYQZYiZFM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## mow (Sep 24, 2007)

463 is a fantastic tune indeed. I'll up you guys *Secret House Against the World* later this evening. Rockst can you get me Talkin Honky Blues? I lost that record a while back

EDIT: the best freestlye n the wake up show has to be Cee-lo's. Crook I dont even compare


----------



## Cax (Sep 24, 2007)

Just PM me if you ever get round to it Moe dont fucking forget

And Pro, get the fuck on msn dude.. we havent spoken in ages


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 24, 2007)

*Can You Let Me Know*

Lupe Fiasco Feat. Verbal and Sarah Green.  F&F UP and yes Verbal is from Japan.


----------



## Cax (Sep 24, 2007)

Verbal is sick, he did something with a chick called Emyli before, didn't like the song but she's fuckin hot. had to mention.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 24, 2007)

moe said:


> 463 is a fantastic tune indeed. I'll up you guys *Secret House Against the World* later this evening. Rockst can you get me Talkin Honky Blues? I lost that record a while back
> 
> EDIT: the best freestlye n the wake up show has to be Cee-lo's. Crook I dont even compare


----------



## Tousen (Sep 24, 2007)

hey sin what is the name of Lupe's cd?


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Sep 24, 2007)

Skeets said:


> Funny how most of us DON'T even watch MTV.
> Have you ever heard of this _NEW_ phenomenon,YOUTUBE!?



Nope, what's that?

I have heard of the age old phenomenon of being an ass under the anonymity of the internet though.

In all honesty I hardly follow Kanye because Late Registration was such garbage so I just randomly stumbled upon this.

Oh and that Supernatural freestyle was one of the most impressive things I've ever heard.  Except the dude didn't know what the Pythagorean theorem was but I guess that doesn't come up as a rapper..


----------



## Space Jam (Sep 24, 2007)

Dre said:


> *spoken like a true southerner- which is like an idiot.*


 still playin off sterotypes. Ur callin me stupid? lmao i doubt u can even see past five.



Rockst☆r Sin said:


> Who do you like?


U mean like a favorite? ...Gza


----------



## Dre (Sep 24, 2007)

Rasassination said:


> still playin off sterotypes. Ur callin me stupid? lmao *i doubt u can even see past five.*



*If you're going to insult me, at least put some effort into it.*


----------



## Space Jam (Sep 24, 2007)

Dre said:


> *If you're going to insult me, at least put some effort into it.*



Insult 
ur tyring to cover up for the fact that u have no clue what i said even means.


----------



## Dre (Sep 24, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PHtFnFtg_vY[/YOUTUBE]


*LL cool J dissing Jay-Z*


----------



## Tousen (Sep 24, 2007)

you two should play nice now


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 24, 2007)

Tousen said:


> hey sin what is the name of Lupe's cd?



First cd-Food & Liquor Second cd-The Cool.  The Cool didn't come out yet.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 24, 2007)

Hip Hop heads, young and old I need for you to answer this question.  This is the intelligent hip hop thread so keep it like this.  As of 2007, if Jay-Z and LL Cool J was to battle, who do you think would win?  State your reasons.


----------



## Undercovermc (Sep 24, 2007)

I know who I'd say would win out of the two for several reasons, but I'm going to wait to see what others have to say.


----------



## Dre (Sep 24, 2007)

*Jay, Jay will not lose to another established artist like he did with Nas, but LL could come with some heat- he has a lot of things on Jay that he could bring up, but canibus Beat LL so if Jay takes teh Canibus approach and gets LL mad and takes him out of his game then I think Jay can win, but either way its gonna be a good battle.*


----------



## Dan (Sep 24, 2007)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> Hip Hop heads, young and old I need for you to answer this question.  This is the intelligent hip hop thread so keep it like this.  As of 2007, if Jay-Z and LL Cool J was to battle, who do you think would win?  State your reasons.


Oh my god. This is a tough question.

IMO I think Jay-z will win. We all know both are incredibly talented Mc's and have had there fair share of battles.

The reason I say Jay-z is because I feel James has fallen off incredibly from what he was like in the 80's/90's. While Jay-z has still made a few good songs in this era. Although Jay hasn't been at his best for some time. I feel he'll take it if it came down to it.

But I could be wrong. and James could take it.

God, I hope they do battle. I wanna see some decent rap beef. aint been much around lately.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 24, 2007)

Opponent: LL Cool J
Location: Outside the Shelter nightclub in New York
Circa: Early ’90s

N—as was hungry. We was on the come-up, and we didn’t think nobody could f— with us lyrically. It was me, Jay and Jaz-O. We went to [producer] Clark Kent’s birthday party. Wu-Tang Clan was there. I think B.I.G. performed “Party and Bullsh–” that night. We were supposed to get on [the mic] and we couldn’t get on to perform. We was heated just looking for something to get. We was so frustrated trying to get on [in the industry]. We were just at every function trying to catch rep. We were doing whatever we felt we needed to do to make a name in the street.

We seen that LL came out with his man. I think the only person that might have known L was Jaz. I think him and Jaz were feeling a way about each other at that time. We just called him out respectfully. He was actually walking down the block and I think Jay shouted out, “Yo, what up n—a? Let’s do it.” I got a lot of respect for LL because he was on … He was getting it. But because of his love for the game he came and battled with all of us. Like, “Y’all wanna do it? Let’s do it.”

Three n—as like us? Witty like that and hungry? I respect the effort that he put forth, but no n—a would have had wins that night. Jay set it off on him. Jay said a whole bunch of just incredible sh–. If I heard that rhyme today I’d probably try to steal that sh–.

I remember at one point L walked away and his man was like, “Nah son, you can’t walk away, you gotta finish this sh– off.” Then he came back and he went for his. I wouldn’t have paid to be L that night. I respect the fact that he came and he went for his.

— by Shaheem Reid

MTV NEWS

Who knew about this?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 24, 2007)

Rasassination said:


> Glad somebody else can see through all the bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I posted this with all the other freestyles a few pages ago. Quality.



			
				moe said:
			
		

> EDIT: the best freestlye n the wake up show has to be Cee-lo's. Crook I dont even compare



They were both pre-writtens, but I liked Crooked I's one better anyway. Cee-lo's is definitely not the best ever Wake Up Show freestyle; first of all it wasn't a freestyle. Even Eminen used to spit pre-written flames on the Wake Up Show. The best *freestyle* I heard on TWUS was either Supernatural's or Juice's.

Buck 65 dissed hip-hop didn't he? But he takes hip-hop into his music. Anyway his music style isn't to my taste. 



			
				 Rockstar Sin said:
			
		

> Hip Hop heads, young and old I need for you to answer this question. This is the intelligent hip hop thread so keep it like this. As of 2007, if Jay-Z and LL Cool J was to battle, who do you think would win? State your reasons.



Jay-Z, freestyled or on wax. LL is past it now. They're both way past their primes, but Jay-Z is still making music. Even after reading that article though, I don't know who would take it if it was Jay vs. LL both in their primes.


----------



## Biscuits (Sep 24, 2007)

Snake_108 said:


> I don't know who would take it if it was Jay vs. LL both in their primes.


G Rap Solos...


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 24, 2007)

Skeets said:


> G Rap Solos...



Single word: No

Jay vs. G Rap in their prime battling would of made my year.  G Rap right now, would be a way bigger problem then LL.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 24, 2007)

I've never heard of country and hip-hop together in one before. He's alright,  don't listen to much country though to like it better, prob.

The only country I listen to is Johnny Cash.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 24, 2007)

Get BROOD.


----------



## Tousen (Sep 24, 2007)

i know this is a odd question..but i heard a song that i honestly didnt know the words 2 which is rare..but did jay z make a new solo or a new album or something?


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 24, 2007)

No he hasn't but he did drop a new single called Blue Magic.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Sep 24, 2007)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> No he hasn't but he did drop a new single called Blue Magic.



...and it's meh  :/

u ask me, he really shoulda retired. Black Album was a hot album and something u can feel good retiring on.


----------



## Tousen (Sep 24, 2007)

jay z should retire..lol and leave the game to who..people like lil weazey?


----------



## JBarnz008 (Sep 24, 2007)

Tousen said:


> jay z should retire..lol and leave the game to who..people like lil weazey?



nah, he can just leave it to Lupe. :3

But we all know how great Jay is, he's already proved himself as one of the bests, now retire before u bring out some more shit that's not your status like Kingdom Come.


----------



## Tousen (Sep 24, 2007)

im starting to think that i am the only person that enjoyed kingdom come..it was more of a mature jay-z type of cd


----------



## Catatonik (Sep 24, 2007)

I need the new Buck 65, CunninLynguists and Army of the Pharoahs....anyone care to try and help a poor music junkie?


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 24, 2007)

I got the AOTp and Cunn.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 24, 2007)

Kingdome Come was for the grown and sexy but I didn't enjoy it.  I hate that new flow that Jay has.  Rap like like the Black Album and before Jay.


----------



## Tousen (Sep 24, 2007)

it sure as hell wasnt his greatest cd...but i wouldnt say it was a bad cd...but i guess im just that much of a jay z fan


----------



## JBarnz008 (Sep 24, 2007)

Tousen said:


> im starting to think that i am the only person that enjoyed kingdom come..it was more of a mature jay-z type of cd



Well I liked " Do u wanna ride? " and it's becoz of John Legend. :3

Besides that didn't feel it that much, but Black Album was that shit.


----------



## Undercovermc (Sep 24, 2007)

The overall feel of Kingdom Come was lacklustre compared to TBA, but it definitely had some great tracks on it. I agree with Tousen on the subject of KC really.


----------



## Biscuits (Sep 24, 2007)

Is it _Thrown_ or _Grown_? I can't make it out...
I've found them both listed for the lyrics...They both work though...So Meh.


----------



## Perverse (Sep 24, 2007)

How many albums do Blue Scholars have, apart from Bayani?


----------



## Undercovermc (Sep 24, 2007)

Dub Fresh said:


> How many albums do Blue Scholars have, apart from Bayani?


They have a self-titled album and an EP titled; The Long March.


----------



## Perverse (Sep 24, 2007)

Which one is best (incl. Bayani)?


----------



## Undercovermc (Sep 24, 2007)

I'd say Bayani is the best of the three. But check the others out too, they're up to standard.


----------



## Perverse (Sep 24, 2007)

Will do. The production on Bayani was awesome.


----------



## Biscuits (Sep 24, 2007)

Check it to read the news on DOOM's health(lies) and watch Rakim's Performance.
I was somewhere in the right,second row...

Hopefully someone uploads the Teriyaki Boyz and Pharoahe Monch's performances.


----------



## Tousen (Sep 24, 2007)

JB008 said:


> Well I liked " Do u wanna ride? " and it's becoz of John Legend. :3
> 
> Besides that didn't feel it that much, but Black Album was that shit.



i actually enjoy a few songs..like 30 is the new 20 and kingdome come and do you wanna ride..and i think there was a few more..but The Black album really was that shit


----------



## Dre (Sep 24, 2007)

where faith shaped politics



*Pimp C dissing atlanta and Young buck?*


----------



## Tousen (Sep 24, 2007)

hmm young buck..why does that name sound so familiar?


----------



## Space Jam (Sep 24, 2007)

Dre said:


> Upper Divisions Grand O:
> 
> 
> 
> *Pimp C dissing atlanta and Young buck?*



I thought this was the intelligent hiphop forum...get that shit outa here.


Besides that. Anybody like Big Daddy Kane? And i dont mean u just known his name and have heard about how hes a legend so u say u like him....I mean u actually listen to him ryme.
Dude is fuckin insane


----------



## Dre (Sep 24, 2007)

*at you holding an E-grudge- no one forced you to D/L the song. *



Rasassination said:


> Hop off my dick. I dont have grudges. I just hate "*corpret *rap" Its not the first time ive said "i thought this was the *intellignet *hiphop discussion" when somebody posted some wack shit. It just *happend* to be u this time



Corporate
Intelligent
Happened


*lol southerners. Trying to use words he can't even spell cuz he heard them on TV.This will be the last time i respond to you, you're beneath me.*


----------



## Space Jam (Sep 24, 2007)

Dre said:


> *at you holding an E-grudge- no one forced you to D/L the song. *



Hop off my dick. I dont have grudges. I just hate "corpret rap" Its not the first time ive said "i thought this was the intellignet hiphop discussion" when somebody posted some wack shit. It just happend to be u this time


----------



## Tousen (Sep 24, 2007)

i like big daddy kane but to be honest there really isnt much to say about him..i mean they are certain artist that just cant and shouldnt be commented on..when you hear his name you understand..ok that man is a legend moving on now


----------



## Space Jam (Sep 24, 2007)

Tousen said:


> i like big daddy kane but to be honest there really isnt much to say about him..i mean they are certain artist that just cant and shouldnt be commented on..when you hear his name you understand..ok that man is a legend moving on now



Aha yea i see u. I guess it can be more of an opinion based thing.


----------



## Tousen (Sep 24, 2007)

Rasassination said:


> Aha yea i see u. I guess it can be more of an opinion based thing.




an opinion?


thats not even possible..if anyone says they listen to rap and says anything negative about him they should just go here


----------



## Space Jam (Sep 24, 2007)

Tousen said:


> an opinion?
> 
> 
> thats not even possible..if anyone says they listen to rap and says anything negative about him they should just go here



LMFAO!!!! True
xD i ment if if they listen to him and have something to say other then "the shit is legendary"




Anyway, I was listening to Smif-N-Wessun-_Dah Shinin_. Its on the same caliber as _Nocturnal_


----------



## Tousen (Sep 24, 2007)

*THIS IS WHAT KIDS SHOULD BE LEARNING IN SCHOOL*
[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=zCvpWC-xpPc[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Space Jam (Sep 24, 2007)

that was one of my favorite songs off The big Picture


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 24, 2007)

Tousen said:


> *THIS IS WHAT KIDS SHOULD BE LEARNING IN SCHOOL*
> [YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=zCvpWC-xpPc[/YOUTUBE]​



The real Punchline King.


----------



## Tousen (Sep 24, 2007)

when i first heard that..i nearly cried..where is hip hop now compared to that
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3xlJv-KYT1k[/YOUTUBE]

did anyone else find this to be some type of diss


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 25, 2007)

Hip-hop isn't doing too bad now though. ^ What diss?

Big Daddy Kane & Big L are two of the best punchline rappers you'll hear. But Chino XL is too slept on.


----------



## delirium (Sep 25, 2007)

Snake_108 said:


> Hip-hop isn't doing too bad now though. ^ What diss?
> 
> Big Daddy Kane & Big L are two of the best punchline rappers you'll hear. *But Chino XL is too slept on.*



T R O O      F


----------



## Dre (Sep 25, 2007)

Snake_108 said:


> Hip-hop isn't doing too bad now though. ^ What diss?
> 
> Big Daddy Kane & Big L are two of the best punchline rappers you'll hear. But Chino XL is too slept on.



*I told you so is my shit. *


----------



## Tousen (Sep 25, 2007)

idk maybe its to me..but i feel that they are trying to make a statement and pretty much throwing it out to anyone that rocks nike's


----------



## Dre (Sep 25, 2007)

Tousen said:


> idk maybe its to me..but i feel that they are trying to make a statement and pretty much throwing it out to anyone that rocks nike's



*What are you talking about? The Kick push vid? Thats like over a year old.*


----------



## Tousen (Sep 25, 2007)

Dre said:


> *What are you talking about? The Kick push vid? Thats like over a year old.*



my bad i had the wrong video show


----------



## delirium (Sep 25, 2007)

I don't see how that's a diss. That's just song about style. Representing for you come from. They don't rock nikes. =/

It's a cool song though. I like rockin Vans on the occasion too.


----------



## Tousen (Sep 25, 2007)

i guess its just me then


----------



## Dre (Sep 25, 2007)

*lol Vans are the wackest shoes ever, we don't wear those round these parts.*


----------



## Tousen (Sep 25, 2007)

well then i guess it only me..i mean you got this kids talking smack about nikes while they are rocking old man shoes...and how many people in the east cost do you know that has a pair of air force ones


----------



## Dre (Sep 25, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TpQvuy5v3wg[/YOUTUBE]

*lol spoof of Juelz and Wayne's black republicans. It's not intelligent but its funny so no one get mad at me.*


----------



## Catatonik (Sep 25, 2007)

Biscuit said:


> I don't see how that's a diss. That's just song about style. Representing for you come from. They don't rock nikes. =/
> 
> It's a cool song though. I like rockin Vans on the occasion too.



First of all, fuck brand name shoes, and the prices of those pieces of shit.

Secondly, that said, Vans are comfy, if nothing else (and good for hackysack)

Thirdly, anyone who spends much time thinking about their shoes as anything other than foot protection, needs a slap.

Lastly, fuck Nike. Fuck them.


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 25, 2007)

I always wear reebok.


----------



## delirium (Sep 25, 2007)

Meh.. they don't like Nikes. Who gives a fuck? That's a problem in Hip Hop. We have this battle mind set, which is cool.... for battles; when you're in ciphers or whatever. But motherfuckers take shit out of context then take shit personally. That's how dudes get shot. The whole east vs. west thing. People are just representing where they're from. Fuck if I go around representing Brooklyn. Cali friend. If I say the Fresh Coast is where it's at, am I necessarily dissing everyone not from here? No. This is my spot. I'll rep it to the fullest.


----------



## Dre (Sep 25, 2007)

*shit, i dont even have any feet b.*


----------



## Cax (Sep 25, 2007)

I just wear whatever the fuck i can. Wearin my steelcap boots atm.


----------



## Dre (Sep 25, 2007)

*Hotrod dissing Bow wow and khaled*

Link removed


----------



## delirium (Sep 25, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> Who wastes time dissing Bow Wow and Khaled? Not even going to listen to it.



Exactly. 

That shit is too easy man.


----------



## Dre (Sep 25, 2007)

*lol its hot rod, he has to do something!!!*


----------



## Perverse (Sep 25, 2007)

Hot Rod = mediocre. The beat for 'Be Easy' is fire, though.


----------



## Cax (Sep 25, 2007)

Bow Wow is a total tool in my opinion. End of story. He'd be better off in a movie "Like Dyke"..


----------



## Undercovermc (Sep 25, 2007)

Dre said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TpQvuy5v3wg[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> *lol spoof of Juelz and Wayne's black republicans. It's not intelligent but its funny so no one get mad at me.*


People might have slept on this spoof thinking it was going to be lame. It's actually mocking Julez Santana and Lil' Wayne's rapping style, choice of words and telling a few truths about the perception of them by well-knowledged hip-hop fans. 

The funniest line from the spoof of Lil' Wayne in this video has to be, "If I'm the best rapper alive, then no one living then". Get it? :rofl


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 25, 2007)

I can't stop laughing at the video.  They portrayed these dudes perfectly and the Wayne dude destroyed him.


----------



## Cax (Sep 25, 2007)

I hate lil wayne. That video is the shit.


----------



## Dre (Sep 25, 2007)

*Damn I'm lost A! I need directions friend.*


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 25, 2007)

You see the dude who playing Wayne?  That was dude from Wild N Out.  The one who did the Ludacris and Jay-Z video.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Sep 25, 2007)

LOL @ the video.

Ya that's Affion from Wild N Out.


----------



## Space Jam (Sep 25, 2007)

Forreal though, dont sleep on this shit


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 25, 2007)

I thought the Juelz Santana bit was done even better than the Wayne bit.


----------



## Dre (Sep 25, 2007)

Rap mogul SHAWN 'JAY-Z' CARTER is planning to launch his very own arena in New Jersey - named after his Rocawear clothing brand. The hip-hop star, 37, is currently in talks with The New Jersey Sports and Exposition Authority (NJSEA) over naming rights to the arena in Meadowlands, which is currently held by Continental Airlines. The 99 Problems rapper - who owns a stake in local basketball team, the New Jersey Nets - will face stiff competition from rival fashion brands Izod and Southpole, but the eventual sponsor can expect to pay more than $600,000 (GBP300,000) a year for the naming rights. A spokesman for the NJSEA tells AllHipHop.com, "We're looking forward to presentations by bidders next week, and then we'll get into the process of evaluation. "I'm optimistic that we'll be able to overachieve the current financial deal that we (had) with Continental." The winner could be announced as early as 4 October (07). 




*if he pulls that off its a wrap.*


----------



## Yosha (Sep 25, 2007)

Some one send me ear drum, I lost it somehow.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 25, 2007)

Dre said:


> Rap mogul SHAWN 'JAY-Z' CARTER is planning to launch his very own arena in New Jersey - named after his Rocawear clothing brand. The hip-hop star, 37, is currently in talks with The New Jersey Sports and Exposition Authority (NJSEA) over naming rights to the arena in Meadowlands, which is currently held by Continental Airlines. The 99 Problems rapper - who owns a stake in local basketball team, the New Jersey Nets - will face stiff competition from rival fashion brands Izod and Southpole, but the eventual sponsor can expect to pay more than $600,000 (GBP300,000) a year for the naming rights. A spokesman for the NJSEA tells AllHipHop.com, "We're looking forward to presentations by bidders next week, and then we'll get into the process of evaluation. "I'm optimistic that we'll be able to overachieve the current financial deal that we (had) with Continental." The winner could be announced as early as 4 October (07).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"I'm already goat, next stop is the billy".  Billy=billion.  Jay pulls this move, and he's the first billionaire rapper.


----------



## Dre (Sep 25, 2007)

*Saigon speaks on his album and the mobb deep situation.*


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Sep 25, 2007)

Dre said:


> *Saigon speaks on his album and the mobb deep situation.*



I saw the fight video on sohh. Supposedly, mobb deep edited alot of shit, to make it seem as if Saigon is a pussy, like saying he ran away and all that. Shit, if i was him, i woulda did the same thing.


----------



## Space Jam (Sep 25, 2007)

This shit is nice as hell..Ive listned to it over & over again


----------



## delirium (Sep 25, 2007)

^^Yeah, that's some hot ass code, yo. >.>


----------



## Space Jam (Sep 25, 2007)

Biscuit said:


> ^^Yeah, that's some hot ass code, yo. >.>



I fixed it

Heres another


----------



## Tousen (Sep 25, 2007)

does anyone else by any chance think ice cube is underrated


----------



## Dre (Sep 25, 2007)

Tousen said:


> does anyone else by any chance think ice cube is underrated



*Cube is top 10, top 15 DOA.*


----------



## Tousen (Sep 25, 2007)

ok im not the only one..me and my brother(28) where talking over the weekend and we were like if there was ever a hip hop hall of fame who do you would make it..and we said a few names that we both agreed on..and then i said ice cube...and he looked at me as if i had 3 heads and shit


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 25, 2007)

^Hell no.  Ice Cube is a legend and helped made the West a great coast.

Edit:  Too slow.


----------



## Undercovermc (Sep 25, 2007)

Yeah, Ice Cube is definitely one of the best rappers from the West Coast.


----------



## azuken (Sep 25, 2007)

Oi, Need some new stuff.


----------



## Tousen (Sep 25, 2007)

so im glad to hear im not the only one who thinks he isnt getting the props he deserve


i mean the man went up against NWA by himself


----------



## azuken (Sep 25, 2007)

Me and my buddies love ice cube. And that fool only listens to the radio.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 25, 2007)

Tousen said:


> so im glad to hear im not the only one who thinks he isnt getting the props he deserve
> 
> 
> i mean the man went up against NWA by himself



And won.  No Vaseline was a "ether" back in the days.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 25, 2007)

Ice Cube is definitely a legend. Cube in his prime was probably one of the nicest ever. 

I'd say Pharaohe Monch is criminally underrated. GOAT candidate.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm sleep on Ice Cube, can someone pimp me his best?


----------



## Perverse (Sep 25, 2007)

AmeriKKKa's Most Wanted, baby.


----------



## azuken (Sep 25, 2007)

Pimp Ice cube... Go watch the original friday.


----------



## Perverse (Sep 25, 2007)

I can't pimp you, my internet's fucked. But Friday was a good stoner movie. Ice Cube... I blogged about him. Read it.


----------



## Perverse (Sep 25, 2007)

The pimp machine strikes again.


----------



## azuken (Sep 26, 2007)

I love the links in threads. Its awesome!!


----------



## Perverse (Sep 26, 2007)

Yeah, a great addition. Have y'all heard of Pete Philly?


----------



## Cax (Sep 26, 2007)

Yeah the new links in thread thing-fuckin ace.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 26, 2007)

You have to thank Harley for that.


----------



## Tousen (Sep 26, 2007)

im going to see if i can get her to post in here


----------



## Tousen (Sep 26, 2007)

well before we change the subject i would like to know who else do you guys think is hall of fame material in the rap game if there was every a hip hop hall of fame


I know we all have difference in opinion so if your going to say someone make sure you bring facts to the table


----------



## Green Lantern (Sep 26, 2007)

Hall of fame?
That'd be a pretty big list.. cause in terms of fame, and bringing stuff to the game, alot of rappers have had a big hand in shaping how the game has ended up.

I'll bite the bullet and say Jay-Z;
Hate him or love him, he IS the CEO of hip hop (mainstream), managed to stay relevant for a couple of decades, which is impressive because of how trends in music change like the wind, wrote a classic album, possibly 2 or 3 depending on who you ask, got ties to pretty much anybody who's anybody in the game (mainstream) and pretty much represents the ultimate hustler in that he is willing to do whatever it takes to get cash, even if it means that haters are going to ride him.


----------



## Dre (Sep 26, 2007)

*Nas, KRS,BDK,Rakim- there's really too many to list lol. There track records speak for themselves.*


----------



## Catatonik (Sep 26, 2007)

Tousen said:


> well before we change the subject i would like to know who else do you guys think is hall of fame material in the rap game if there was every a hip hop hall of fame
> 
> 
> I know we all have difference in opinion so if your going to say someone make sure you bring facts to the table



A tough call.

I hate to say it, but I agree with Jay-Z, especially because the phrasing: Hall of Fame. You do not get much more famous than Jay-Z, and he has released some really good stuff...he has also done a lot of shit, but with fame, comes a closer scrutiny.

I would love to say Blackalicious (or just Gift of Gab), Aesop Rock, or any number of lesser known emcees/groups, but Jay-Z eclipses them with the sheer amount of media spent watching his movements.

Love him or hate him, the evolution of mainstream hip-hop has been closely related to the influences of his music and touch.


----------



## Tousen (Sep 26, 2007)

i personally would say Wu Tang Clan


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (Sep 26, 2007)

Hey, I've been listening to Country Cousins from Talib. I just can't get enough of the relaxing/mellow beat. Does anyone know of any songs that are similar to it? Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Cax (Sep 26, 2007)

I'd say Wu Tang clan, Jay-Z, and NWA off the top of my mind

Wu tang, they created their own style, pioneered shit, too much to explain.
Jay-z, already been said.
And NWA had their own style too. They pioneered hip-hop at their time, and i cant be fucked to explain the rest.

but those 3 are defo's for the list off the top of my mind


----------



## Dre (Sep 26, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dsqK2PGyZvI[/YOUTUBE]


*Pimp C disses atlanta*


----------



## Perverse (Sep 26, 2007)

Wu-Tang, Sugar Hill Gang, Gang Starr. They all fit in the Hall of Fame.


----------



## Undercovermc (Sep 26, 2007)

There's an endless list of artists you place in a hall of fame based on talent. But for their influence on the genre and things alike, it's narrowed down. As aforementioned, Jay-Z is definately in that.


----------



## Cax (Sep 26, 2007)

Yeah. Hall of fame, is hall of FAME. Hence = famousness and how well they've done in the industry.

Atleast, thats the way im taking it, although you can't just base it on success in the business.. i dont think 50 Cent should be there, but he's the 2nd richest rapper.


----------



## Undercovermc (Sep 26, 2007)

Halls of Fame honour individuals of noteworthy *achievement* in their respective fields.

That can still be taken as talent and/or influence.


----------



## Perverse (Sep 26, 2007)

I don't like that much Jigga stuff, though. Undoubtedly HoF material, though.


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 26, 2007)

Rakim is HoF material for obvious reasons.

LL is for making Hip-Hop more mainstream.

NWA and The Wu for being some of the first BIG groups.

Jay-Z for conquering and ruling the game for nearly a decade.


----------



## Cheesy Bacon (Sep 26, 2007)

I believe that A Tribe Called Quest would be HoF material, aswell.


----------



## delirium (Sep 26, 2007)

I think Li'l Wayne is Hall of Fame material.


----------



## Tousen (Sep 26, 2007)

Biscuit said:


> I think Li'l Wayne is Hall of Fame material.






i dont know he might be considered hall of fame material..but i personally think enimen put a dent in the rap game and definitely made history for what he did


----------



## Dan (Sep 27, 2007)

Biscuit said:


> Li'l Wayne is Hall of Fame material.


QTF. Well in my books he is.


----------



## Perverse (Sep 27, 2007)

Take that back, Daniel. NOW.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 27, 2007)

You don't know music Daniel.  Lil Wayne hasn't done shit in the game to be Hall of Fame material.  Do you even know there are some pioneers out right now, that's not in the Hall yet?  Homie is not even in a honorable mention.


----------



## Dan (Sep 27, 2007)

Dub Fresh said:


> Take that back, Daniel. NOW.


no.


Rockst☆r Sin said:


> You don't know music Daniel.  Lil Wayne hasn't done shit in the game to be Hall of Fame material.  Do you even know there are some pioneers out right now, that's not in the Hall yet?  Homie is not even in a honorable mention.


I do know music. Wayne was been around since a teenager. Hes still in the game. All of his albums have gone platinum and above. So what does it takes for someone to get into Hall of Fame?


----------



## Perverse (Sep 27, 2007)

It takes skill, and devotion. Dilated Peoples ain't going platinum every release, but they most certainly deserve HoF status more than Weezy.


----------



## Dan (Sep 27, 2007)

Dub Fresh said:


> It takes skill, and devotion. Dilated Peoples ain't going platinum every release, but they most certainly deserve HoF status more than Weezy.


And Wayne doesn't have skills?

And he isn't devoted. Wayne has a new mixtape out every 2 weeks.


----------



## Perverse (Sep 27, 2007)

Dude, he spits for the sake of spitting. Have you HEARD the tapes? I've heard most, and most of them are just him shit-talking. No meaningful lyrical content. His lyricism is average, as well.


----------



## Dan (Sep 27, 2007)

Dub Fresh said:


> Dude, he spits for the sake of spitting. Have you HEARD the tapes? I've heard most, and most of them are just him shit-talking. No meaningful lyrical content. His lyricism is average, as well.


He spits for the sake of spitting?

Doesn't that make him devoted, if he's spitting all the time.

Yeah thats true, most mixtapes are stuff I've heard before. But if your making mixtapes every 2 weeks you don't expect him to have 24 new songs.

When you say "most of them are him talking shit" do you mean an interlude or talking shit in the songs?

"His lyricism is average". thats where I leave this convocation and stop reading your posts.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 27, 2007)

Jay is not even in the Hall of Fame , LL, DMX, Nas, G Rap.  Comparing Wayne to these guys, you think he is Hall of Fame worthy?  If that's the case Nelly is HoF worthy  because he outsells all of these dudes.  It takes more to go platinum for you to make it to the Hall.


----------



## Perverse (Sep 27, 2007)

I quote Will Smith. "I'm talkin' 'bout love for the game, I mean real love, back before there was fame." Dedication to the game, my friend, not dedication to stacking as much paper as possible.

Like, talking shit in the song. Clearly you haven't listened to the real shit, Daniel. There are plenty lyricists with more skill than Weezy, and they're not talking about the same shit of poppin' glocks and gangbanging with hoes in every track.


----------



## Cax (Sep 27, 2007)

I think, currently out of these new batches of rappers in the game, lupe deserves it the most. His mixtapes are excellent. He is really dedicated. He means what he says, and what he says has meaning. His lyrics are the shit. He's intelligent. He's got what it takes to get far. He got top album in 07 (right?) And it was his first album. Not to mention, he's sort of unique in his own way, plus, he's very appealing to mainstream audience and audience like us (who are more educated in hiphop/rap/what not, we arent narrow minded and only listen and appreciate mainstream).


----------



## Perverse (Sep 27, 2007)

Lupe is not HoF yet. He needs to prove himself with two more solid albums before he reaches that status, IMO.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 27, 2007)

Lupe has the potential and the skill but he's years behind.


----------



## Perverse (Sep 27, 2007)

Yeah, agreed there. Kanye puts out one more good album, he's there.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 27, 2007)

Kanye wouldn't be there either.  It takes longevity to be in the Hall.  Jay conquered a decade, Nas survived a decade.  LL survived the 80's, 90's, and 00s.   Kanye is a hit factor right now.   If it's 2010, and Kanye dropping hits, then I'll agree with you.


----------



## Cax (Sep 27, 2007)

You have a point there. No matter how good he is (fuckin amazing), what if he flops soon? You've gotta be a veteran in this shit. Atleast most of the time, anyway.


----------



## Cax (Sep 27, 2007)

Ill explain how this rap shit flows/
I'll demonstrate the hard hits and blows/
First thing first, expand your ideas and knowledge/
Just learn your shit, dont have to go to college/
Next thing next, release the complexity/
Dont be open, cause you'll discover what hexin' be/
Rhythm one, beat one, it's only just begun/
This shit be rapped and spat possibly sung/
Rhym two, beat two, enter their blood vessles/
Metaphorically speakin, shoot lyrical slug missles/
Rhymth three, beat three, this where the stoppin be/
Blood gets soggy, stickin to the veins/
The punchlines and rhythm are to blame/
'Recognize, you better be spittin shit mad insane/
Cause they be the bomb, i be the bomb tech-nician/
I'll try to defuse them, but a pity i dint' listen/
Durin' lessons for my trade, but mistakes can be made/
Snap the wrong wire and bodys be laid/
Dont take this rap wrong, for a lesson in a parrabel/
Deep down the shit nasty like taco bell/

Just made it then. Cant save it on this computer, so what do you all think?


----------



## Tousen (Sep 27, 2007)

Daniel said:


> I do know music. Wayne was been around since a teenager. Hes still in the game. All of his albums have gone platinum and above. So what does it takes for someone to get into Hall of Fame?



im not trying to jump on anyones case...but this is why Nas said hip hop is dead...since when did going platinum matter


----------



## F.Beckenbauer (Sep 27, 2007)

there is such a thing as a inteligent rap discussion? O_o


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 27, 2007)

^Not when you type shit pertaining to the topic.


----------



## Tousen (Sep 27, 2007)

that cracks me up...little wayne HoF material


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm trying to guide Daniel to the right direction but this moves to his own beat.


----------



## Tousen (Sep 27, 2007)

i could be wrong..and it hurts my heart to say it..but i dont see snopp doog in the HoF..I see him as HoF material but in the actually HoF i dont see it


----------



## Cax (Sep 27, 2007)

Snoop dog had alright shit back. He's carved his name too deep in the hip hop culture to not be in the HoF. Although i see the point of view you're coming from, Tousen.


----------



## TobiasFunke (Sep 27, 2007)

Lil wayne decent but over-rated.  I tried to hate on him since he first came out, but he just kept coming and coming with more albums and mixtapes slightly improving each time.  If he keeps up the pace he's been on since 2002 until 2010 then maybe he could be compated to the greats,  right now though that's a bit premature.

He's probably one of the harder working people in the game right now, so he deserves to be in the spot he's in right now.

He's not one of my favorites, but I would rather listen to him with his average lyrics than shit like Crime Mob, D4L or the Shop Boyz anyday.


----------



## TobiasFunke (Sep 27, 2007)

Cax said:


> Snoop dog had alright shit back. He's carved his name too deep in the hip hop culture to not be in the HoF. Although i see the point of view you're coming from, Tousen.



Snoop Dogg is instant HoF material hands down.  If nothing else than for the reason he's easily the most well known rapper around the world and his name is a house hold name.  Ask any random white guy who doesn't even listen to rap and 9 out of 10 will know who Snoop Dogg is. 

Blue Carpet Treatment was one of the better albums of 2006 to, although alot of people outside of the West Coast slept on it.


----------



## Cax (Sep 27, 2007)

Definetly famous/infamous he is. Doesnt mean hes %100 good skill wise though. Alot of his late or 'modern' stuff is a load of shit. He was good back in the day, as far as i can remember (havent spinned any snoop in ages).


----------



## Green Lantern (Sep 27, 2007)

Cax said:


> Ill explain how this rap shit flows/
> I'll demonstrate the hard hits and blows/
> First thing first, expand your ideas and knowledge/
> Just learn your shit, dont have to go to college/
> ...



I think you should have posted it in the NF Cypher thread


----------



## Dan (Sep 27, 2007)

I didn't say going latinum makes you HoF, i just said all of his albums went platinum. I wasn't even focusing on that. But it seems whenever someone mentions album sales. They immediately jump on that and just say "ohhh so people like nelly should be Hof coz they sell good". thats not what I was saying.

I was just stating the fact that hes been in the game a very long time and sold platinum so his albums, which he has. To say Lil Wayne isn't HoF is personally opinion. These no written rules saying this is what it takes to be HoF. As much as i hate 50. I guarantee you his fans will say hes HoF. even if you don't think so. Who are you to tell them there wrong. 

What doesn't make him HoF?


but whatever, this is why I don't take about commercial rap on this forum. coz whenever I do, people act like my hip-hop knowledge is whack or some shit.


----------



## Tousen (Sep 27, 2007)

TobiasFunke said:


> Lil wayne decent but over-rated.  I tried to hate on him since he first came out, but he just kept coming and coming with more albums and mixtapes slightly improving each time.  If he keeps up the pace he's been on since 2002 until 2010 then maybe he could be compated to the greats,  right now though that's a bit premature.
> 
> He's probably one of the harder working people in the game right now, so he deserves to be in the spot he's in right now.
> 
> He's not one of my favorites, but I would rather listen to him with his average lyrics than shit like *Crime Mob, D4L or the Shop Boyz* anyday.



I dont even consider them artist..I would say they are more like Ring Tone Makers



TobiasFunke said:


> Snoop Dogg is instant HoF material hands down.  If nothing else than for the reason he's easily the most well known rapper around the world and his name is a house hold name.  *Ask any random white guy who doesn't even listen to rap and 9 out of 10 will know who Snoop Dogg is. *
> Blue Carpet Treatment was one of the better albums of 2006 to, although alot of people outside of the West Coast slept on it.



Just because there names ring bells in a common household doesnt mean he is a Instant HoF if that was the case people like 50 or Vanialla Ice are HoF material as well



Daniel said:


> I didn't say going latinum makes you HoF, i just said all of his albums went platinum. I wasn't even focusing on that. But it seems whenever someone mentions album sales. They immediately jump on that and just say "ohhh so people like nelly should be Hof coz they sell good". thats not what I was saying.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NIsL_VMCLwA[/YOUTUBE]
*SALES SHOULDNT MATTER*



> I was just stating the fact that hes been in the game a very long time and sold platinum so his albums, which he has. To say Lil Wayne isn't HoF is personally opinion. These no written rules saying this is what it takes to be HoF. As much as i hate 50. I guarantee you his fans will say hes HoF. even if you don't think so. Who are you to tell them there wrong.



you are absolutely right..but they need to keep that kind of comment within their little 50 cent fan posse..If your going to tell someone your opinion and not have any type of facts or proof on why your opinion might actually be a fact gives someone that completely disagrees with you all the right in the world to tell you your wrong.



> What doesn't make him HoF?


the real question is what makes him HoF material..what has he done as a person to either change the game to help mold it..Because in my eyes all he has done nothing but help create a sterotype for black people with there whole bling bling song 




> but whatever, this is why I don't take about commercial rap on this forum. coz whenever I do, people act like my hip-hop knowledge is whack or some shit.



This is a discussion thread.. there is no need to get all emotional if someone disagree with your thoughts..If we all agreed on the same thing..This thread would of been dead a while ago..If you honestly think lil if HoF material then prove it


----------



## Dan (Sep 27, 2007)

Tousen said:


> I dont even consider them artist..I would say they are more like Ring Tone Makers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1. I known that. I'm just saying. I have facts to back up my points. If you don't agree with them its up to you.

2.Sales don't matter.

3.I don't think hes hof material. I'm just saying there are probably people who think he is.

4.I'm not getting emotional at all. There are things I agree with and things I disagree with. One of them is people saying Wayne isn't HoF.

5. I think Wayne is Hof material because, the music he makes is good. He appeals to the black population which is who hip-hop is mainly for.

Hes been making music since a teenage and is still making music.

Hes 5 albums deep and still making music.

He has a new mixtape out every week showing that he devoted to what he does.

He has his own label therefore giving other people the opportunity to produce music.


----------



## TheJudge (Sep 27, 2007)

I am open to all music.


----------



## F.Beckenbauer (Sep 27, 2007)

I still don't belive in intelligent rap discuissions ...O_o


----------



## Space Jam (Sep 27, 2007)

Eating emcees, i spit canable lines.


----------



## LeeRocks (Sep 27, 2007)

Daniel said:


> 1. I known that. I'm just saying. I have facts to back up my points. If you don't agree with them its up to you.
> 
> 2.Sales don't matter.
> 
> ...



5. His music is generally babbling with decent internal/multi rhymes that make little sense. His beats are generic "hey, I bet this one will sell" tracks. And hip hop isn't "mainly for" any race. 

6. I've been making music since I was 11, and still make music. HoF, or am I the GOAT?

7. A lot of bad groups and rappers and bands make a ton of albums. That doesn't mean he's quality.

8. He brings out a ton of tracks that glorify himself and talk about sex, and getting high. I downloaded one of his mixtapes. I'd be ashamed to release something that poor. Tracks like "Pussy MVP", "Prostitute Flange", "Time For Us To Fuck", "Did It Before" (which was horrible, repetitive bullshit), and just about all of the others... The only good spot was the 1:32 track "Help", which was mainly good because of the Beatles sampling. If he was some 17 year old kid new in the game, this might be excusable, but the fact is that he's grown less mature over the years.

9. Weak. He's making money off of other weak albums.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 27, 2007)

..::Dave::.. said:


> I still don't belive in intelligent rap discuissions ...O_o



That's mostly because you're a moron.



And weeeeeeeeeeeeeee. Daniel/Weezy bashing. Fun shit.


----------



## delirium (Sep 27, 2007)

..::Dave::.. said:


> I still don't belive in intelligent rap discuissions ...O_o



First of all.. don't respond to Sir Slick. He's egging you. xD


Second.. why are you here if you don't believe in it? Not one person in here went up into your face and asked you to have a hip hop discussion with them. If you're not willing to have an open dialogue free of your bias to see where these people are at, stay out. They are not bothering you and yet you come in here and try and throw your opinions around.


----------



## Dan (Sep 27, 2007)

LeeRocks said:


> 5. His music is generally babbling with decent internal/multi rhymes that make little sense. His beats are generic "hey, I bet this one will sell" tracks. And hip hop isn't "mainly for" any race.
> 
> 6. I've been making music since I was 11, and still make music. HoF, or am I the GOAT?
> 
> ...


Thats your opinion dude, you speak for yourself.

So who do you like then?


Sir Slick said:


> That's mostly because you're a moron.
> 
> 
> 
> And weeeeeeeeeeeeeee. Daniel/Weezy bashing. Fun shit.


weezy bashing? OOOOOOKKKKKKKAAAAAAEEEEEYYYYYY Then.

Please save you jokes and witty comments for someone who cares.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 27, 2007)

Sshh, Arnie! Let me have my fun. D:

Though I still stand by calling him a moron.


----------



## Dan (Sep 27, 2007)

When you say a moron are you referring to me?


----------



## Dre (Sep 27, 2007)

*yo take this dumb shit to MSN or have a PM war im not trying to read all this bickering bull shit.*


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 27, 2007)

It has multi-usage.


----------



## Dre (Sep 27, 2007)

Country legend Reba Mcintyre's Reba Duets dethroned Kanye this week as the number one album, with 301k sold. Kanye's Graduation bows at #2 selling 226k this week and officially setting him over platinum status in 2 weeks with over 1.18M sold total.

Although holding the #3 spot, 50 Cent's Curtis is still trailing far behind Kanye selling 143k this week (835k total).

Chamillionaire's latest, Ultimate Victory, debuted at #8 this week selling just over 79k while Twista's Adrenaline Rush debut came in at #10. The Chicago rapper sold about 41k.

T.I.'s T.I. vs. TIP fell from #19 to #35. The platinum rapper sold 19k this week (1.07M total). Common's Finding Forever has dropped from #17 on the charts to #40 with 16k sold (370 total).

Other double-digit drops include Plies' Real Testament (from #24 to #41) selling 16k (244k total), T-Pain's Epiphany slid from #32 to #51 with 13k sold (664k total), and Sean Kingston's self titled project fell from #39 to #59 and sold 12k (232k total).

Miami kingpin Rick Ross' 2006 Suave House release of Rise to Power at a disappointing #62 selling only 11.5k.

After debuting at #3 four weeks ago, Yung Joc continues his quick descent landing at #65 this week. Hustlenomics sold 11k this week (125k total).
Another MC quickly making his way down the charts is Talib Kweli. After debuting only five weeks ago at #2, Eardrum is now at #66 selling 11k as well (129k total).

Joining the ranks of other "In like a lion/ out like a lamb" albums is UGK's Underground Kingz which debuted 7 weeks ago at #1 and now hold the #68 spot. The southern rappers sold 10k this week (327k total).

Last week Aesop Rock's None Shall Pass was up five spots to #97, with a likely thanks to MTV for holding him down with "artist of the week" publicity. But it seemed that once the week was over, so was the buzz. Aesop dropped to #169 this week selling 4k (29k total).

And lastly, despite recently publicly criticizing both Kanye and T.I. for their lack of talent and even telling Kanye he can "eat a d*ck"... Havoc of Mobb Deep debuted his solo effort, Kush, at #173 this week selling an atrocious 4k copies.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 27, 2007)

bs ;           dr


----------



## Dan (Sep 27, 2007)

Sir Slick said:


> bs ;           dr


QFT                         l


----------



## delirium (Sep 27, 2007)

Sir Slick said:


> *bs* ;           dr



Now that shit I like.


----------



## Dre (Sep 27, 2007)

*Sheek interview, addresses J-hood situation.*

Why is former D-Block member J-Hood dissing the LOX? Sheek Louch has the answers in this xxlmag.com exclusive.

Two weeks ago, in the midst of his five-borough concert tour in New York City, 50 Cent appeared on stage in the Bronx and incited controversy by bringing out former D-Block member J-Hood. For some hip-hop fans, Hood?s appearance with a known adversary of D-Block was met with disbelief. For the past five years, the young Yonkers rapper has been signed to the LOX?s imprint, D-Block Records, acting as the group?s unofficial fourth member. But earlier this month, the self-proclaimed ?baby faced gangsta? asked for his release from the label after suffering numerous delays for his debut solo LP, Tales From the Hood. At first, Hood?s departure seemed innocent enough, until a YouTube video appeared on the Internet showing the 21-year-old verbally disrespecting his former LOX brethren Sheek Louch and dragging his D-Block chain on the concrete.

In the midst of the controversy, the LOX have been relatively mute. But with J-Hood personally calling out Sheek, the Wolf has decided to fire back. XXLMag.com sat down with the LOX member to discuss the origins of J-Hood?s beef with D-Block, his upcoming solo LP and the long-awaited LOX reunion.

What prompted this beef between J-Hood and D-Block?
There was never tension. He?s tight. He?s mad, like, Damn, I been with these guys for the longest [and] my album hasn?t come out yet. So he has every right to feel that way. But he?s going about it the wrong way. He?s hanging himself right now. Like [Funkmaster] Flex said the other night on [Hot 97], ?Sheek used to beg me to play your records.? I think he?s just fed up, especially with his friends in his ear.

Why did Hood want to leave D-Block in the first place?Hood spoke to Styles and said he wanted to go his own way [and] we were like, ?Okay, cool.? Styles gave me the word he spoke to him and I said, ?Alright, say no more.? ?Cause I been down that road, as far as wanting to leave and get off Bad Boy [Records]. I understand wanting to spread his wings and do what he gotta do. My thing is, say me and you aren?t doing business anymore. That doesn?t mean y?all gotta be enemies. Fam, you?re doing little YouTube videos, running around, jumping on stage with 50 [Cent], looking [like a] groupie. What are you doing, fam? Don?t think them boys, Yayo and them, don?t remember every last thing you said about them. They see all that. They know what?s what. You don?t even know when you?re being a puppet. It?s sad. When 50?s album [is] done, and he?s done running around and using Remy [Martin] and you?Yo, dog, you don?t get it. Why are you acting tough? I ain?t get on that with you, so why you coming at us like that? Hood, you know how we get down, fam. I really don?t get it. These New York DJs are hanging him. Flex said, ?I?ll never play another Hood record, ever in my life. It doesn?t matter what label you go to, don?t send me nothing.? That?s crazy. No artist wants to hear that. Without me calling a DJ to say, ?Yo, I need you to shut down Hood,? they?re calling [me]?from Cosmic Kev to Flex?[saying], ?Yo, I ain?t playing nothing from him. I don?t respect his move right now.?

So there?s going to be no diss tracks toward J-Hood?I would never rap with [Hood] lyrically. There is no way in the world you can get with me or my two partners [Styles P and Jadakiss]. I would never go to that level. I just want to spank Hood. I just want to take my belt off and give him a beating. Then, when you?re ready, say sorry. I still gotta let you off [the label], Hood. I still gotta sign the papers to let you go wherever you need to go. So who?s telling him this and advising [him] before he?s even off? I?m really just baffled. Does your manager know that you still [have to] come to us to get off?

Are you gonna release him from the label?
I would, gladly. I been in that situation, as far as holding you, saying you can?t go nowhere and all of that. We don?t get down [like that]; we cut from a whole different cloth. I spoke to Sha Money [XL]. They called up and spoke to Super Mario [D-Block general manager] and told ?em, ?Yo, fam, we ain?t talking about signing no Hood. That is all a publicity stunt. I don?t got a clue what that boy is doing.? 50 even said on the radio, ?He?s running around doing all that. He?s gotta see them boys in Yonkers. That?s bigger than me.? He?s dead true.

There?s rumors you were trying to take Hood?s D-Block chain back. Is that true?Never would I take [J-Hood?s] chain or put my hands on [him]. You know that, fam. I love you, fam. What are you doing? We the *****s that told you not to buy that fake, 800 dollar, big ass, 600 diamond chain. I said, ?Hood, you gonna have us murder somebody for taking a fake chain off you. Don?t buy that jewelry, fam. You gonna walk around, your *****s are not build like that, and you gonna have us??cause now we gotta do something, ?cause this ***** felt he could take your chain.? It never happened, but I?m just saying, I?m not taking your little chain. Are you stupid? I remember when you bought that costume ****. You talking about I?m gonna throw it in the crowd. Hood, you?re not hurting us if you throw some fake ass chain in the crowd that you bought for ****ing 600 dollars. That **** looks like it?s worth millions, [but] if you throw it in the crowd, you?re going to play yourself when the person goes and checks the chain.

Hood is only calling you out, not Jadakiss or Styles. What is that?
[Laughs] I swear to God, I go outside and my *****s say the same thing, ?Yo, Louch, this *****, he want it with you.? I didn?t even have the talk with him. Him and Styles had the talk about going their separate ways. I don?t know why he?s calling me out. Yo, Hood, when your stepfather was touching on your body, fam, I went and ran in your house and got ?em. Me and my goons ran in and got your step-pops for you. And a list of other things, but I just want to throw that one out there to sting him a little bit. That was me. Remember, Hood? That?s big homie. And I still don?t have no beef with you, until this day. But you getting out of hand. I may have to smack you on your head a little bit and [make him] stand in the corner or something. [Laughs] After I work out every day, at least four times a week, I go eat my lunch in front of [J-Hood?s] house. I sit there, beep the horn, make my calls, chill [and] wait to see who comes in. [Laughs] Yo, Hood, did you move or something? Why are you doing all this tough guy **** for? Business-wise, I get why he?s saying, ?Damn, I want off and I just want to spread my wings and do my thing.? Hood, I been there and I definitely get you on that. You feel our business relationship is exhausted and you wanna try some other stuff. People are [just] not respecting that you?re trying to get with 50 and the way you?re going about talking **** about us.

Drama aside, it?s hard to believe its been seven years since the last LOX album. What?s the status of the long-awaited reunion LP, Live, Suffer and Celebrate?
The next LOX album?ain?t nothing in ink yet, but as far as the lawyers, they?re trying to deal with Def Jam as we speak. A lot of people think the deal is done, but it ain?t done yet. It?s getting closer.

How long have you been at the roundtable with Def Jam?
Like seven or eight months. Before it was all talk that they wanted us. [Jay-Z] was like, ?If I get these boys over here, it would be game over.? So Hov was trying to make that whole **** happen, as far as meeting with Ruff Ryders and Jimmy Iovine [to] try [and] smooth **** out as far as us and Interscope. Then [Def Jam] came with the offers and we sent it back. Then it was to the point of like, alright, we cool with that offer, now let?s work it out.

Realistically, when is the deal going to be finalized?The LOX album will come [out] early next year, realistically. We got 15 [to] 20 songs already done.

Have you guys been working with some big producers?
Definitely. So far we got a couple of people: Timbaland, Pharrell, Rockwilder, will.i.am.

What can fans expect from your upcoming third solo album, Silverback Gorilla.
The album is sick, fam. I just finished mixing and mastering [it]. I got my boy Avant on [the first single] ?I?m So Hood.? It?s insane. I think the single is [going to be] crazy big. I got my boy Fat Joe on there and of course Styles and ?Kiss. I got my man UNK on a Southern joint with a New York edge called ?Get Up Out My Way.? I got Bun B and Ice Cube on ?Got A Problem.? Oh my God! That?s monstrous! I also got a song with Dipset that?s gonna shut New York City down. It?s ?Dipset, D-Block? [with] me, Kiss, Jim Jones and Hell Rell.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 27, 2007)

Dre said:


> And lastly, despite recently publicly criticizing both Kanye and T.I. for their lack of talent and even telling Kanye he can "eat a d*ck"... Havoc of Mobb Deep debuted his solo effort, Kush, at #173 this week selling an atrocious 4k copies.


----------



## Dre (Sep 27, 2007)

New Peedi Crack-Fall back video


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 27, 2007)

Snake_108 said:


>



lmao. Fucking sad.


----------



## Tousen (Sep 27, 2007)

Dre said:


> What can fans expect from your upcoming third solo album, Silverback Gorilla.
> The album is sick, fam. I just finished mixing and mastering [it]. I got my boy Avant on [the first single] ?I?m So Hood.? It?s insane. I think the single is [going to be] crazy big. I got my boy Fat Joe on there and of course Styles and ?Kiss. I got my man UNK on a Southern joint with a New York edge called ?Get Up Out My Way.? *I got Bun B and Ice Cube on ?Got A Problem.?* Oh my God! That?s monstrous! I also got a song with Dipset that?s gonna shut New York City down. It*?Dipset, D-Block? [with] me, Kiss, Jim Jones and Hell Rell.*



im really looking forward to hearing those two songs especially the first one


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 27, 2007)

Dre, I see you. You doing whatever it takes for you to be a music mod.  I like that.


----------



## Dre (Sep 27, 2007)

*J-Hood speaks on d-Block, possible G-unit signing.*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BpHmb0DxrPE[/YOUTUBE]



Rockst☆r Sin said:


> Dre, I see you. You doing whatever it takes for you to be a music mod.  I like that.






*DO WORK SON!!*


----------



## Tousen (Sep 27, 2007)

hes not going to go anywhere


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 27, 2007)

Sheek interview still has me laughing.  J-Hood is like Mariah Carey movie career. Washed up.


----------



## Dre (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## Dan (Sep 27, 2007)

Yeah, according to Relatalkny.net thats supposed to be the album cover for Jay-z's album.

I think it looks good, hes really going for the Goodfellas look.


----------



## Dre (Sep 27, 2007)

Daniel said:


> Yeah, according to Relatalkny.net thats supposed to be the album cover for Jay-z's album.
> 
> I think it looks good, hes really going for the Goodfellas look.



*I just hope the album is good, another KC esque album and to me Nas will be the GOAT.*


----------



## Dan (Sep 27, 2007)

Dre said:


> *I just hope the album is good, another KC esque album and to me Nas will be the GOAT.*


He said hes going to make the album more like Reasonable Doubt. But we'll have to wait and see.

Nas will defiantly feature on the album alot.


----------



## Biscuits (Sep 27, 2007)

Dre said:


> *I just hope the album is good, another KC esque album and to me Nas will be the GOAT.*


I think Nas' discography already trumps Jay's.


----------



## delirium (Sep 27, 2007)

Skeets said:


> I think Nas' discography already trumps Jay's.



Pretty much. Only whackness from Nas was Nastrodamus.


----------



## Cax (Sep 27, 2007)

from another site said:
			
		

> By Martin A. Berrios
> Regardless of what you think of Sean "Diddy" Combs artistically, as an entrepreneur he gets busy.  His storied rise in the music business from intern to mogul laid the blueprint for countless imitators to build upon with their own record companies. Diddy’s clothing extension, Sean John, has grown by leaps and bounds from their original t-shirts, jeans and sweats beginnings.  The line now offers formal wear, ladies wear and garments for the kids.  Additionally, the men’s fragrance Unforgivable went number one and he hopes to do the same with the launch of his Unforgivable Women’s. Always speaking in superlatives, but never afraid to admit a misstep, peep game on what Diddy has in store for you on a lifestyle tip.
> 
> 
> ...



Does anyone even like P Diddy?


----------



## Biscuits (Sep 27, 2007)

Cax said:


> Does anyone even like P Diddy?


I do...


----------



## Dre (Sep 27, 2007)

*diddy run the city.*


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 27, 2007)

I can't wait for Shyne to come out.


----------



## Cax (Sep 27, 2007)

You ever heard of Shyne the artist?


----------



## Dre (Sep 27, 2007)

Cax said:


> You ever heard of Shyne the artist?



*That's who hes talking about.*


[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=v5tCYTPCWS4[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=5mdttkT21vE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dre (Sep 27, 2007)

VIDEOS: Hip-Hop vs America - View the Entire Congressional Hearing (Exclusive)

Lupe Fiasco- Dumb it down.


----------



## Tousen (Sep 28, 2007)

i think the people from d block are taking that whole thing with Jae Hood and most like 50 cent very maturely


----------



## Perverse (Sep 28, 2007)

D-Block is the realest NY group, IMO. I've been a long-time fan of Styles, Jada and Sheek, and to be honest, Jae Hood is not a massive loss. He's an average rapper, and certainly the one with the least appeal.


----------



## Dre (Sep 28, 2007)

Tousen said:


> i think the people from d block are taking that whole thing with Jae Hood and most like 50 cent very maturely



*Too bad Jae hood isn't just because you part ways with some one doesn't mean you cant be civil towards them, dude is just acting like a dick imo. Dragging the D-block pendant on the floor and talking shit. If he wasn't aligned with the LOX then he would've never been relevant. *


----------



## Biscuits (Sep 28, 2007)

Dub Fresh said:


> D-Block is the realest NY group, IMO. I've been a long-time fan of Styles, Jada and Sheek, and to be honest, Jae Hood is not a massive loss. He's an average rapper, and certainly the one with the least appeal.


What's your definition of "realest"?
I live in N.Y and I never hear anything regarding D-Block.Well maybe 5 years ago,when they had that one hit.


----------



## Dre (Sep 28, 2007)

Skeets said:


> What's your definition of "realest"?
> I live in N.Y and I never hear anything regarding D-Block.Well maybe 5 years ago,when they had that one hit.



*just cuz they haven't had a hit doesn't mean they aren't one of the realest groups they been spittin the same way since they came in the game and stayed relevant for 10 years and never changed their subject matter. Many artists have came and gone while the LOX has still been relevant.*


----------



## Tousen (Sep 28, 2007)

Skeets said:


> What's your definition of "realest"?
> I live in N.Y and I never hear anything regarding D-Block.Well maybe 5 years ago,when they had that one hit.



in my opinion when i hear the term realest for rappers i think of people that are actually rapping about shit they can do, or have done.

people that just keep it real pretty much and D Block definitely fits in that category


----------



## Biscuits (Sep 28, 2007)

Dre said:


> *just cuz they haven't had a hit doesn't mean they aren't one of the realest groups they been spittin the same way since they came in the game and stayed relevant for 10 years and never changed their subject matter. Many artists have came and gone while the LOX has still been relevant.*


See that's your interpretation of what makes them the realest group.
I'm sure everyone has a different view on what makes an artist "real"

When was their last release barring Mixtapes?


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 28, 2007)

Dre said:


> Lupe Fiasco- Dumb it down.



anyone have the MP3 for this ?


----------



## Perverse (Sep 28, 2007)

Skeets said:


> What's your definition of "realest"?
> I live in N.Y and I never hear anything regarding D-Block.Well maybe 5 years ago,when they had that one hit.


Radio hits does not equal realness. Are Shop Boyz real cos they had Party Like A Rockstar?


Dre said:


> *just cuz they haven't had a hit doesn't mean they aren't one of the realest groups they been spittin the same way since they came in the game and stayed relevant for 10 years and never changed their subject matter. Many artists have came and gone while the LOX has still been relevant.*


Amen, brother.


Tousen said:


> in my opinion when i hear the term realest for rappers i think of people that are actually rapping about shit they can do, or have done.
> 
> people that just keep it real pretty much and D Block definitely fits in that category


Exactly. They're still strong in the game, a decade on.


Skeets said:


> See that's your interpretation of what makes them the realest group.
> I'm sure everyone has a different view on what makes an artist "real"
> 
> When was their last release barring Mixtapes?


Just because you can get a major label to release an album, doesn't make you real. It just means that label execs think you're marketable to the public, rather than having any particular skills and/or realness in your flow.


----------



## Tousen (Sep 28, 2007)

Skeets said:


> See that's your interpretation of what makes them the realest group.
> I'm sure everyone has a different view on what makes an artist "real"
> 
> When was their last release barring Mixtapes?



again being real has nothing to do with sales..its how your are living that makes you real..50 is not real..he is talking about shooting people up and moving weight and this shit and the other but yet he lives in Tysons old mansion in CT in the woods..there is nothing real about that


----------



## Biscuits (Sep 28, 2007)

Dub Fresh said:


> Radio hits does not equal realness. Are Shop Boyz real cos they had Party Like A Rockstar?



When I said "I never hear anything regarding D-Block" I meant by word of mouth.
I don't listen to the radio nor watch Music videos.I constantly hear news on Underground rappers.How come I don't hear a word about the LOX?


Dub Fresh said:


> Just because you can get a major label to release an album, doesn't make you real. It just means that label execs think you're marketable to the public, rather than having any particular skills and/or realness in your flow.


That's what I wanted to know,your definition of "real".
Going by that definition,sure they're consistent with their shit.

I still fail to see how a group can stay relevant if they haven't dropped any music,unless they had which is what I was asking...


----------



## Tousen (Sep 28, 2007)

oh thats simple because the lox are no way shape or form considered undergroup rappers


----------



## Biscuits (Sep 28, 2007)

Tousen said:


> oh thats simple because the lox are no way shape or form considered undergroup rappers


Exactly my point....


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 28, 2007)

I don't like the "new generation" of hip-hop. Most of it has no substance, other than telling you how to do a dance move...


----------



## Perverse (Sep 28, 2007)

Skeets said:


> When I said "I never hear anything regarding D-Block" I meant by word of mouth.
> I don't listen to the radio nor watch Music videos.I constantly hear news on Underground rappers.How come I don't hear a word about the LOX?
> 
> That's what I wanted to know,your definition of "real".
> ...


Styles' Time Is Money album is very, very good. And as Tousen said, they aren't underground.


----------



## Catatonik (Sep 28, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> I don't like the "new generation" of hip-hop. Most of it has no substance, other than telling you how to do a dance move...



I am gonna get this in quickly before an entire thread full of intelligent and angry people rip you up and shit down your throat.

Them there is ignorant, and decidedly innacurate words. If you look past the radios and TV, and studied the HUGE underground, you would understand this.

Assuming you survive the barrage, you can learn much in this thread....


----------



## Biscuits (Sep 28, 2007)

Dub Fresh said:


> Styles' Time Is Money album is very, very good. And as Tousen said, they aren't underground.


Like I said "Exactly my point".
How is it that I hear about Underground Hip-Hop artist and not them?
It's supposed to be the other way around.


----------



## Tousen (Sep 28, 2007)

Skeets said:


> Like I said "Exactly my point".
> How is it that I hear about Underground Hip-Hop artist and not them?
> It's supposed to be the other way around.



you have no point to be honest..how do you know about underground artist but not the lox..well that is clearly something you should be asking yourself and not other people..how do you claim to know hip hop and then state you have never heard of the lox..A group that has been around since the B.I.G saga...you do know who B.I.G is right?


----------



## Biscuits (Sep 28, 2007)

Tousen said:


> you have no point to be honest..how do you know about underground artist but not the lox..well that is clearly something you should be asking yourself and not other people..how do you claim to know hip hop and then state you have never heard of the lox..A group that has been around since the B.I.G saga...you do know who B.I.G is right?


What the fuck are you talking about?

When have I ever said I've never heard of them?
I was simply raising the question of their relevance...

I actually own _We Are the Streets _....
Also _Gangster & A Gentleman _(which is real solid)


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 28, 2007)

Catatonik said:


> I am gonna get this in quickly before an entire thread full of intelligent and angry people rip you up and shit down your throat.
> 
> Them there is ignorant, and decidedly innacurate words. If you look past the radios and TV, and studied the HUGE underground, you would understand this.
> 
> Assuming you survive the barrage, you can learn much in this thread....


Hey, the thread is called The Intelligent Hip-Hop/Rap Discussion. I was (intelligently) expressing my dis like for songs Chicken Noodle Soup, Walk it Out and other "hits". 

I don't listen to the radio or watch MTV and BET anymore. I keep my ear to the streets and mixtapes. So trust me when I say I understand. 

Last point in the rebuttal: I've been listening to rap/ hip-hop since L.L. Cool J's "I'm Bad" first dropped. I've got a diverse CD collection of the different forms of hip: from the East Coast flava, Down South bounce and West Coast (the originators of gangsta rap). I don't nead to learn anything.


----------



## Tousen (Sep 28, 2007)

Skeets said:


> What the fuck are you talking about?
> 
> When have I ever said I've never heard of them?
> I was simply raising the question of their relevance...
> ...



well then i honestly have no clue on what your talking about..if you own their cd and know who they are and question if they are real or not is simply disturbing


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 28, 2007)

Skeets said:


> What the fuck are you talking about?
> 
> When have I ever said I've never heard of them?
> I was simply raising the question of their relevance...
> ...


Wild Out stays in the upper half on my "Top 100" playlist of my iPod.


----------



## Perverse (Sep 28, 2007)

Catatonik said:


> I am gonna get this in quickly before an entire thread full of intelligent and angry people rip you up and shit down your throat.
> 
> Them there is ignorant, and decidedly innacurate words. If you look past the radios and TV, and studied the HUGE underground, you would understand this.
> 
> Assuming you survive the barrage, you can learn much in this thread....


I would have left it there, but he came back for more...


Skeets said:


> Like I said "Exactly my point".
> How is it that I hear about Underground Hip-Hop artist and not them?
> It's supposed to be the other way around.





Tousen said:


> you have no point to be honest..how do you know about underground artist but not the lox..well that is clearly something you should be asking yourself and not other people..how do you claim to know hip hop and then state you have never heard of the lox..A group that has been around since the B.I.G saga...you do know who B.I.G is right?


Tousen is right. That's your own fault, not anyone else's.


LIL_M0 said:


> Hey, the thread is called The Intelligent Hip-Hop/Rap Discussion. I was (intelligently) expressing my dis like for songs Chicken Noodle Soup, Walk it Out and other "hits".
> 
> I don't listen to the radio or watch MTV and BET anymore. I keep my ear to the streets and mixtapes. So trust me when I say I understand.
> 
> Last point in the rebuttal: I've been listening to rap/ hip-hop since L.L. Cool J's "I'm Bad" first dropped. I've got a diverse CD collection of the different forms of hip: from the East Coast flava, Down South bounce and West Coast (the originators of gangsta rap). I don't nead to learn anything.


Aesop Rock, Cannibal Ox, K'naan, MF DOOM, Madlib, J Dilla. Clearly, my friend, you have a lot to learn.


----------



## Tousen (Sep 28, 2007)

i completely agree with lil mo...these new ring tone rappers are garbage every last one of them


----------



## Perverse (Sep 28, 2007)

True, true. But he's saying ALL new-generation hip-hop is shite. To which I say, wrong.


----------



## Beluga (Sep 28, 2007)

I've been an hip hop fan for 2 years but when I grew up I changed to rock that's doesn't mean I dislike hip hop.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 28, 2007)

Dub Fresh said:


> Aesop Rock, Cannibal Ox, K'naan, MF DOOM, Madlib, J Dilla. Clearly, my friend, you have a lot to learn.


Ok, so what do you know about Yo Gotti, Project Playaz, Gangsta Pat, Lil' Blunt and Indo-G, All-Star, Scan Man, Criminal Mane, Marco Polo, Lil' Yosta, Street Menace... I could go on for days. 
*EDIT*


Dub Fresh said:


> True, true. But he's saying ALL new-generation hip-hop is shite. To which I say, wrong.


I didn't say that they all were shit. I don't knock anyones hustle, but this dance craze fad is killing hip-hop.


----------



## Dre (Sep 28, 2007)

Beluga said:


> I've been an hip hop fan for 2 years but when I grew up I changed to rock that's doesn't mean I dislike hip hop.



*I dont know about any one else but i dont know if i could switch to another genre any time soon.*


----------



## Perverse (Sep 28, 2007)

@Beluga: How can you just 'change?' Don't you listen to both genres, rather than only one?

@Lil Mo: I'm not into the Tennessee rap scene, being from Sydney. However, I do know of Yo Gotti, and I have listened to his tapes. He's just another rapper from the South. Nothing special at all, just run o' the mill hip-hop. All of the names I've given you are way better than Yo Gotti, and if the others you dropped are anything like him, then better than those too.


----------



## Tousen (Sep 28, 2007)

Dub Fresh said:


> True, true. But he's saying ALL new-generation hip-hop is shite. To which I say, wrong.



well isnt that what hip hop has become...how can make the most sales and who can make the money off hip hop..i mean you got your underground generation but they are different from the ones you hear on tv and on the radio and every where else


----------



## Perverse (Sep 28, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> I didn't say that they all were shit. I don't knock anyones hustle, but this dance craze fad is killing hip-hop.


Amen to that. Another song about two-steppin' and I'm gonna hurt someone.


----------



## Biscuits (Sep 28, 2007)

Tousen said:


> well then i honestly have no clue on what your talking about..if you own their cd and know who they are and question if they are real or not is simply disturbing


I'm pretty sure I've never said they weren't "Real".
I was simply asking Dub what made them the "Realest".

Then I raised the question regarding their relevance...


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 28, 2007)

Dub Fresh said:


> @Beluga: How can you just 'change?' Don't you listen to both genres, rather than only one?
> 
> @Lil Mo: I'm not into the Tennessee rap scene, being from Sydney. However, I do know of Yo Gotti, and I have listened to his tapes.* He's just* *another rapper from the South. Nothing special at all, just run o' the mill hip-hop.* All of the names I've given you are way better than Yo Gotti, and if the others you dropped are anything like him, then better than those too.


You must be referring to that garbage that Baby(Cash Money) and TVT made him drop...


----------



## Perverse (Sep 28, 2007)

*@Skeets:* What makes them the realest? Well, there's three major crews in NYC: Dipset, D-Block and G-Unit.

G-Unit don't deserve any mention. They're sellouts who can't rap.

Dipset are not bad, however I find they're releasing TOO much music, at the sacrifice of quality.

D-Block, while steadily releasing mixtapes, are able to maintain the quality that makes them NY rap stalwarts.

*@Lil Mo:* No, it was a DJ Drama tape. Seriously, he's nothing special. Compare him to Aesop Rock, he's absolutely NOTHING.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 28, 2007)

Hey, does anyone have DJ Drama and Lil Wayne The Dedication 2: Chopped & Screwed that they can hook me up with? I accidently broke the cd without making a backup.


----------



## Tousen (Sep 28, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> Hey, does anyone have DJ Drama and L*il Wayne The Dedication 2: Chopped & Screwed* that they can hook me up with? I *accidently broke the cd* without making a backup.



i think what you did right there was the right thing to do


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 28, 2007)

Tousen said:


> i think what you did right there was the right thing to do


You don't like chopped & screwed?


----------



## Tousen (Sep 28, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> You don't like chopped & screwed?



to be honest chopped and screwed really isnt my cup of tea..Im from the east coast I drive a honda civic so i really couldnt see myself getting down with such a southern thing..But its not the fact that your CD was chopped and screwed it  is the fact that it was a lil wayne cd...which i personally believe should all be broken and thrown somewhere deep and dark..maybe like in the ocean or space


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 28, 2007)

Ok, I feel you. The last Lil' Wayne CD is liked was The Block is Hot. After that he went mainstream on me.... But that CD had some bangers on it.

*negs for driving a civic*
I got a Cadillac.


----------



## Tousen (Sep 28, 2007)

and thats exactly why something like chopped and screwed music really wouldnt work for me...now are we talking old cadi or new cadi?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 28, 2007)

Tousen said:


> and thats exactly why something like chopped and screwed music really wouldnt work for me...now are we talking old cadi or new cadi?


99 Deville. I didn't neg rep you for having a civic by the way.


----------



## Tousen (Sep 28, 2007)

i swear the cadi should be labeled as the black mans car


----------



## Dre (Sep 28, 2007)

Tousen said:


> i swear the cadi should be labeled as the black mans car



*lol who do you think they market it to?*


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 28, 2007)

Dre said:


> Tousen said:
> 
> 
> > i swear the cadi should be labeled as the black mans car
> ...


Yeah, we buy enough of them. They should change to logo and let Aaron McGruder make the commercials. lol


----------



## Tousen (Sep 28, 2007)

Dre said:


> *lol who do you think they market it to?*



but its killing us..they make these cars they we pretty much drool over and then they add these prices to it and we are like wtf

it kills me to see a grown ass man driving a 40,000 dollar car with at least 5,000 dollars rims on it but yet live in a apartment complex and only paying 500 a month..something like that just doesnt add up to me


----------



## Dre (Sep 28, 2007)

Tousen said:


> but its killing us..they make these cars they we pretty much drool over and then they add these prices to it and we are like wtf
> 
> it kills me to see a grown ass man driving a 40,000 dollar car with at least 5,000 dollars rims on it but yet live in a apartment complex and only paying 500 a month..something like that just doesnt add up to me



*I see that all the time. $500 shoes and living with moms.*


----------



## Tousen (Sep 28, 2007)

and who do they all blame it on...The Rap Game


----------



## Tousen (Sep 28, 2007)

*JUST CLOSE YOUR EYES AND LISTENING TO THE SONG..THIS IS THE BEST COPY I CAN FIND OF THE SONG IN SUCH SHORT NOTICE*


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=l_R0N_h-rT8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 28, 2007)

Tousen said:


> *JUST CLOSE YOUR EYES AND LISTENING TO THE SONG..THIS IS THE BEST COPY I CAN FIND OF THE SONG IN SUCH SHORT NOTICE*


----------



## Cax (Sep 28, 2007)

Theres one thing in the hiphop/rap game and culture, that i dont understand. Im pretty much a dumb shit when it comes to geography, months, and shit. But even if i did understand this west, south, whatever shit, it still wouldnt make sense to me.

I know pride, and shit, if this is what this about not liking/preferring artists from other areas.. but if say im from the south, and someone from the north drops a fire track, im not gonna dislike it cause were they are.

I probably got no idea what im on about, so excuse if this is just dribbling shit. But still. Someone fucking explain this shit to me.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Sep 28, 2007)

If anyone can help me out with any of these I'd appreciate it.

OutKast - *Idlewild* 
OutKast - *Southernplayalisticadillacmuzik*


----------



## Cax (Sep 28, 2007)

Sorry, i cant with that.

You'd probably have better luck in the music request thread or whatever


----------



## JBarnz008 (Sep 28, 2007)

Cax said:


> Sorry, i cant with that.
> 
> You'd probably have better luck in the music request thread or whatever



Yea, I requested there, thought I'd do it in here too, maybe UC has 'em.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 28, 2007)

Cax said:


> Theres one thing in the hiphop/rap game and culture, that i dont understand. Im pretty much a dumb shit when it comes to *geography*, months, and shit. But even if i did understand this west, south, whatever shit, it still wouldnt make sense to me.
> 
> I know pride, and shit, if this is what this about not liking/preferring artists from other areas.. but if say im from the south, and someone from the north drops a fire track, im not gonna dislike it cause were they are.
> 
> I probably got no idea what im on about, so excuse if this is just dribbling shit. But still. Someone fucking explain this shit to me.


Geography plays a part in a lot of things people do. It's human nature to distance ones self from things they can't relate to. 

From personal experience, Atlanta, Miami and Los Angeles seem like worlds apart even though they are apart of a union. So if an artist begins to talk more about things that only occur in their particular surrounding instead of generalizing, it will most likely won't have a nation wide fan base. 

Also each "sector" of hip-hop has a distinct sound that may not appeal to every one. Down south is noted for tracks with heavy bass and what is called "chopped and screwed" music, where the finished track is somewhat distorted to achieved a desired sound. The West Cost has a laid back bounce like vibe and as of recent years the "hyphie" movment. New York, where it all began, is more lyrically inclined and less emphasis is placed on the track.

I hope that (intelligently) answered your question.


----------



## Cax (Sep 28, 2007)

No shit no shit, cheers Mo.

Although, i must be the world. Or maybe the fact im from britain and live in australia, so i dont give a shit about these area styles. Im open to everything, "nah mean"?


----------



## Tousen (Sep 28, 2007)

Cax said:


> No shit no shit, cheers Mo.
> 
> Although, i must be the world. Or maybe the fact im from britain and live in australia, so i dont give a shit about these area styles. Im open to everything, *"nah mean"*?



thats the southern talk right here..most people from the east coast or at least where im from would either say ya dig or ya feel me


----------



## Cax (Sep 28, 2007)

Yeah. I guess? But still. Music is music.. no matter how its made or were it comes from, so that out the way, atleast i know what these areas are.

Are there any more of these 'areas' in America? And what are they known for. Explain, detail fuckers. i abuse the white color by the looks of it


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 28, 2007)

Cax said:


> No shit no shit, cheers Mo.
> 
> Although, i must be the world. Or maybe the fact im from britain and live in australia, so i dont give a shit about these area styles. Im open to everything, "nah mean"?


Yeah, I know what you mean "kid" "don" son". :rofl



Cax said:


> Yeah. I guess? But still. Music is music.. no matter how its made or were it comes from, so that out the way, atleast i know what these areas are.
> 
> Are there any more of these 'areas' in America? And what are they known for. Explain, detail *fuckers.* i abuse the white color by the looks of it


----------



## Cax (Sep 28, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> Yeah, I now what you mean "kid" "don" son". :rofl



And where abouts are you, south side, west, NY?


----------



## Dre (Sep 28, 2007)

*NY slang> southern slang. I cant stand southern accents and phrases.*


----------



## Cax (Sep 28, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> Yeah, I know what you mean "kid" "don" son". :rofl



Dont get offended "son". fucker.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 28, 2007)

Dre said:


> *NY slang> southern slang. I cant stand southern accents and phrases.*


Come on down with that playa, y'all know mad at the south now? 
*I wrote that exactly how I'd say it. 

When my battalion went to Australia, with my accent I got more women compared to my friend Hop, who is from NY. 

**EDIT**


Cax said:


> Dont get offended "son". *fucker*.


LMAO! I wasn't offended, that's just my favorite smiley. Although, it's about to be replaced with this one.


----------



## Dre (Sep 28, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> Come on down with that playa, y'all know mad at the south now?
> *I wrote that exactly how I'd say it.
> 
> When my battalion went to Australia, with my accent I got more women compared to my friend Hop, who is from NY.



*just cuz you went to australia with some ugly dude doesn't really mean anything i think women care more about looks than accents lol.*


----------



## Cax (Sep 28, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> Come on down with that playa, y'all know mad at the south now?
> *I wrote that exactly how I'd say it.
> 
> When my battalion went to Australia, with my accent I got more women compared to my friend Hop, who is from NY.



Im pretty sure, when americans come to australia, 90% of our male population make fun of the accent/think they're wankers.

Not sure though, but it's always weird havin an american accent in a bunch of average or australian accents. Although, no one minds europian accents.

I've still got my brit accent. The chicks dig. Most of the time


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 28, 2007)

Dre said:


> *just cuz you went to australia with some ugly dude doesn't really mean anything i think women care more about looks than accents lol.*


LMAO! I was just saying, since he was always my competition and in a foriegn country he was representing for the NYC and lost. That like losing the Olympics... of boning. lol 

In short: Down South > all
**edit*


Cax said:


> Im pretty sure, when americans come to australia, 90% of our male population make fun of the accent/think they're wankers.
> 
> Not sure though, but it's always weird havin an american accent in a bunch of average or australian accents. Although, no one minds europian accents.
> 
> I've still got my brit accent. The chicks dig. Most of the time


TO ME you guys' accents sound the same, Aussies and Brits. 
*I had to put emphasis on the "to me" part. I call and Australian girl English once, or said she had an English accent once... It didn't go very well.


----------



## Cax (Sep 28, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> LMAO! I was just saying, since he was always my competition and in a foriegn country he was representing for the NYC and lost. That like losing the Olympics... of boning. lol
> 
> In short: Down South > all
> **edit*
> ...



I guess you could, sort of. I got a strong british accent though, along with the slang, phrases and what not, you couldnt compare me with Aussie.

Although i got 3 accents, your average teenage deep voice.. what i mentioned above, and one i dont even fucking know what to call.

Can talk in any one of those accents any time, or they kick in without notice.


----------



## Tousen (Sep 28, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> LMAO! I was just saying, since he was always my competition and in a foriegn country he was representing for the NYC and lost. That like losing the Olympics... of boning. lol
> 
> *In short: Down South > all*
> **edit*
> ...



i want w.e it is your smoking and i want it in a large bag


----------



## Cax (Sep 28, 2007)

Tousen said:


> i want w.e it is your smoking and i want it in a large bag



And what if he's smoking elephantitus diseased testicles?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 28, 2007)

Cax said:


> I guess you could, sort of. I got a strong british accent though, along with the slang, phrases and what not, you couldnt compare me with Aussie.
> 
> Although i got 3 accents, your average teenage deep voice.. what i mentioned above, and one i dont even fucking know what to call.
> 
> Can talk in any one of those accents any time, *or they kick in without notice.*


That happens when you're out of "your element" for a while.



Cax said:


> Tousen said:
> 
> 
> > i want w.e it is your smoking and i want it in a large bag
> ...


LMAO! 

@Tousen: Don't hate because Down South has "mad flava kid"


----------



## Tousen (Sep 28, 2007)

Cax said:


> And what if he's smoking elephantitus diseased testicles?



well if smoking elephantitus diseased testicles...fucks you up that bad to have the nerve and the guts to say that the south accent >all...then yes i will have some of that as well


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 28, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q1Et1siZhTk&eurl=[/YOUTUBE]

Back to Intelligent Hip Hop in here once again.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 28, 2007)

That Lupe is kinda hot... It's kinda old but here's Mos Def: Tru Magic

​


----------



## Dan (Sep 28, 2007)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q1Et1siZhTk&eurl=[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Back to Intelligent Hip Hop in here once again.


Dat song is ill, damn.


The white man ruined it though.


----------



## Tousen (Sep 28, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j3RieNmqAws[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 28, 2007)

I like where the thread is going now.


----------



## Dan (Sep 28, 2007)

^^^ That song is legendary.


Lemme add one of my own 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8gsKSFzMtiE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 28, 2007)

That's the best you could of came up with Daniel lol?  That cipher been posted up more than Shawn Bradley in the paint.


----------



## Tousen (Sep 28, 2007)

*THE MESSAGE IN THIS SONG IS STRONG TO BE IGNORED*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VOLMVQa0KD8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dan (Sep 28, 2007)

Nah Sin, I just thought i'd add something good.

I aint been on these forums that long so I don't know whats been done already, u feel me.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 28, 2007)

*Da Summer*


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 28, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=spgNMLG_j4g[/YOUTUBE]

*Ice Cube *-Today Was A Good Day 

Classic at its best.  You just sit back, roll up a blunt, and just vibe to this song.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 28, 2007)

*Real Crip Shit- Snoop Dogg*


----------



## Tousen (Sep 28, 2007)

i never really knew why rappers were allowed to promote there colors on TV and peopel wonder why so many kids are joining gangs these days..I think Bloods and Crips are the biggest Gangs in the State of NY..might even be in the two biggest gangs in the whole country

which brings me to this video in which i honestly dont approve of at all


*Spoiler*: _I do not approve of this video_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ylTVBkJeAY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cax (Sep 28, 2007)

Arent there ones alot bigger then crips? What about the mafia? Or that MS-13 thing. Those mexican gangs have more then the crips/bloods, im pretty sure anyway.



We're trying to promote the cyphering here.


----------



## Tousen (Sep 28, 2007)

Cax said:


> Arent there ones alot bigger then crips? What about the mafia? Or that MS-13 thing. Those mexican gangs have more then the crips/bloods, im pretty sure anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> We're trying to promote the cyphering here.



I dont think the Mafia is as big as it us to be in the US.. MS-13 is a mexican gang..which resides in mexico..Some of them are in US but they arent as big as the bloods and the Crips in the US


----------



## Dan (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm not sure what the biggest gang in America is, But I though it was crips.


----------



## Cax (Sep 28, 2007)

Tousen said:


> I dont think the Mafia is as big as it us to be in the US.. MS-13 is a mexican gang..which resides in mexico..Some of them are in US but they arent as big as the bloods and the Crips in the US



Well you see, thats the thing. I dont even think the Mafia go around saying they're in the mafia, they be 'on the down low'.

Although, im not a genius when it comes to america.


----------



## Tousen (Sep 28, 2007)

well according to the good people at google.com

MS-13 is the most dangerous gang in the US and the Crips are the biggest Afro American gang in the US


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 28, 2007)

Tousen said:


> *i never really knew why rappers were allowed to promote there colors on TV and peopel wonder why so many kids are joining gangs these days..*I think Bloods and Crips are the biggest Gangs in the State of NY..might even be in the two biggest gangs in the whole country
> 
> which brings me to this video in which i honestly dont approve of at all


"Immitation is the greatest form of flattery" -some famous person

I guesse that's freedom of speach with added visual aid. I won't speak bad about gangs, regardless of what others may think... 


Cax said:


> Arent there ones alot bigger then crips? What about the mafia? Or that MS-13 thing. Those mexican gangs have more then the crips/bloods, im pretty sure anyway.
> 
> *We're trying to promote the cyphering here*.


What's that?  fucker


----------



## Cax (Sep 28, 2007)

Whats the largest gang overall? Not just African American

Click my sig, dude. Cyphering, rapping, spitting. You know.

but yeah.. even i'm in a gang, 3 to be precise. They're just groups though, no bigger then 30. And its not like we kill people. Although i wont deny, some of the nuts like marcus and chopchop have been in jail for shit like that, and i think like 5 people including jonnos brother have murdered for sure. I think jonnos brother is still locked.


----------



## Undercovermc (Sep 28, 2007)

The police.


----------



## Dan (Sep 28, 2007)

We are wellllllllll . So lets bring it back to Intelligent Rap.


----------



## Cax (Sep 28, 2007)

It's not that bad, Daniel. Just drifting off talking about shit which is somewhat involved in with intelligent hiphop.

Also, Mo, i just noticed the fucker. Fuck you


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 28, 2007)

*Gangstafied*

[YOUTUBE]VpwYK_QZyxg[/YOUTUBE]
If you don't feel this, refer to this post---> *5824*


----------



## Tousen (Sep 28, 2007)

Cax said:


> Whats the largest gang overall? Not just African American
> 
> Click my sig, dude. Cyphering, rapping, spitting. You know.
> 
> but yeah.. even i'm in a gang, 3 to be precise. They're just groups though, no bigger then 30. And its not like we kill people. Although i wont deny, some of the nuts like marcus and chopchop have been in jail for shit like that, and i think like 5 people including jonnos brother have murdered for sure. I think jonnos brother is still locked.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 28, 2007)

Daniel said:


> We are wellllllllll . So lets bring it back to *Intelligent Rap.*


I thought that this thread was for intelligent discussion of rap/ hip-hop. What's intelligent rap?


Cax said:


> It's not that bad, Daniel. Just drifting off talking about shit which is somewhat involved in with intelligent hiphop.
> 
> *Also, Mo, i just noticed the fucker. Fuck you*


LMAO! Gotcha


----------



## Cax (Sep 28, 2007)

The fuck, 18th street in Australia? Probably in melbourne.

Ok now we might be getting off topic. Anyone got some good recent freestyles or rap battles?


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 28, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> The police.



I was going to say before my PC went to sleep.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 28, 2007)

Tousen said:


> well according to the good people at google.com
> 
> MS-13 is the most dangerous gang in the US and the Crips are the biggest Afro American gang in the US



There are more bkloods than crips in the US.


----------



## Cax (Sep 28, 2007)

^ I wasn't too sure about that. But something rang bells that made me think that.

Once again.. compared to all you real americans, i know jack shit about this stuff.


----------



## Beluga (Sep 28, 2007)

Dre said:


> *I dont know about any one else but i dont know if i could switch to another genre any time soon.*



Well...when I was only a hip hop fan I didn't want to change to another genre either it just came to mind. >_>



Dub Fresh said:


> @Beluga: How can you just 'change?' Don't you listen to both genres, rather than only one?



I do, but you see it's not how I listened to hip hop 2 years ago now I listen to hard rock metal and those kinds of music most of the time. XD

Man I was crazy about Jay Z. XD

and I played Rihanna's songs on piano. XD


----------



## Tousen (Sep 28, 2007)

Daniel said:


> We are wellllllllll . So lets bring it back to Intelligent Rap.



actually we really arent off topic because gangs play a very important role in hip hop


----------



## Dan (Sep 28, 2007)

Tousen said:


> actually we really arent off topic because gangs play a very important role in hip hop


I don't see what "Who is the biggest gang in the world" has to do with intelligent rap/hip-hop


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 28, 2007)

Daniel said:


> I don't see what "Who is the biggest gang in the world" has to do with intelligent rap/hip-hop


It relates when some of the biggest names in hip-hop are known gang members.


----------



## Undercovermc (Sep 28, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> It relates when some of the biggest names in hip-hop are known gang members.


How valid is that? A lot of them are pseudo-gangsters aka studio gangsters.


----------



## scoobydude (Sep 28, 2007)

i listen to all kinds of rap/hip hop...i like the classics like run DMC, 2Pac and biggie.  lately ive been listening to mos def, k-os and jDiggz. worth checkin out if u haven't heard of them.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 28, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> How valid is that? A lot of them are pseudo-gangsters aka studio gangsters.


... And some people like cucumbers pickled. Huh? What?


scoobydude said:


> i listen to all kinds of rap/hip hop...i like the *classics like run DMC*, 2Pac and biggie. lately ive been listening to mos def, k-os and jDiggz. worth checkin out if u haven't heard of them.


Did you know that they were the kings or rock? There is none higher.


----------



## Undercovermc (Sep 28, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> ... And some people like cu cumbers pickled. Huh? What?


Did I offend your favourite rapper? If you can't think of something constructive to contribute, don't say anything at all, especially not spam.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 28, 2007)

P, don't ether him please.

I made up my mind on what my first  listening album will be.


----------



## Undercovermc (Sep 28, 2007)

What will it be? I still haven't thought of mine, but I'm adamant that it'll be a hip-hop album.


----------



## Dan (Sep 28, 2007)

Whats it gonna be Sin.

Mines will be Food & Liquor (leaked), some of them don't know Lupe.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 28, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> Did I offend your favourite rapper? If you can't think of something constructive to contribute, don't say anything at all, especially not spam.


No. What goes on in these guys personal lives have no value to me. I just felt like posting that. and I did contribute, in the same post even, it was just shrowded in humor. 

No to answer your question. Yes, there are some "false flaggers" (studio gangsters) out there and I wasn't referring to them. My point was exactly what I wrote: "some of the biggest names in hip-hop are known gang members."


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 28, 2007)

@P:It will be Exit by K-Os.


----------



## Tousen (Sep 28, 2007)

Daniel said:


> I don't see what "Who is the biggest gang in the world" has to do with intelligent rap/hip-hop



The question was who is the biggest gang in the US..and how does it relate to intelligent hip hop..it relates because they are big hip hop stars such as, game, snoop, ice cube, dipset waving their flags around and that type of stuff effects the youth in the hip hop community..yes the biggest gang in the us really doesnt matter..but you can see it like that tho..if the biggest gang in the us happens to be the crips..then you can say that snoop dog and other members of the west coast have gotten the message across and the same thing about the east coast if bloods are the biggest gang in the US


----------



## JBarnz008 (Sep 28, 2007)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q1Et1siZhTk&eurl=[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Back to Intelligent Hip Hop in here once again.



O Shit, I finally get to se it. I heard it aired on Lupe's myspace on the 26th never got to see it. Shit is going in my sig pretty soon.

@ Lil Mo, thnx for the pimp.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 28, 2007)

Did anyone like Blu & Exile's Below The Heavens ?


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 28, 2007)

Supahead gets interviewed lol @ her attitude.
Here


----------



## Dre (Sep 28, 2007)

*Jae hood interview part 2.*


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FJ7BL0JKezc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dre (Sep 28, 2007)

Master P and Romeo Basement freestyle lol if any one cares


----------



## Undercovermc (Sep 28, 2007)

Dre, no one with good sense would listen to that, unless they were extremely bored and wanted something to laugh at.


----------



## Dre (Sep 28, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> Dre, no one with good sense would listen to that, unless they were extremely bored and wanted something to laugh at.



*I thought the same thing about the lil    wayne and santana spoof lol.*


----------



## delirium (Sep 28, 2007)

I watched it. It was lol.


----------



## Undercovermc (Sep 28, 2007)

Dre said:


> *I thought the same thing about the lil    wayne and santana spoof lol.*


Yeah me too, I ignored the spoof at first, but then I got bored and wanted to something laugh at.


----------



## DA Dave (Sep 29, 2007)

Dre said:


> Master P and Romeo Basement freestyle lol if any one cares



LOL, their like a fake Birdman and Weezy.

and since when is Romeo the 'rain man' lmao


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 29, 2007)

DA Dave said:


> LOL, their like a fake Birdman and Weezy.
> 
> *and since when is Romeo the 'rain man'* lmao


I was wondering the same thing. 

He does rap an awful like Weezy doesn't he? I'll give him props for not rapping about some new dance move.


----------



## Cax (Sep 29, 2007)

Dude, majorly off topic, but isn't it a pain in the ass typing in that font every time Dre? Same goes Sin, with the color and shit.


----------



## Dre (Sep 29, 2007)

*nah i got mine under paste so i just right click then type. it takes like 2 seconds.*


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 29, 2007)

Hey, what ever happened to Jin: The MC? You know, the asian battle rapper that got signed to Ruff Ryders a few years back.


----------



## DA Dave (Sep 29, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> Hey, what ever happened to Jin: The MC? You know, the asian battle rapper that got signed to Ruff Ryders a few years back.



he fell waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay off


----------



## Dre (Sep 29, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> Hey, what ever happened to Jin: The MC? You know, the asian battle rapper that got signed to Ruff Ryders a few years back.



*He had a battle at fight klub a while ago vs. Iron Soloman. He lost terribly. *

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=2eXjZlKXZL4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cax (Sep 29, 2007)

Mo, that names ringing bells. Hook us up with a youtube vid or somethin

And Dre, what if you want to paste something else?


----------



## Dre (Sep 29, 2007)

Cax said:


> Mo, that names ringing bells. Hook us up with a youtube vid or somethin
> 
> And Dre, what if you want to paste something else?



*Then i just format it in the reply box lol.*


----------



## DA Dave (Sep 29, 2007)

Was that battle b4 or after Serious Jones wrecked him Dre?


----------



## Cax (Sep 29, 2007)

Dre said:


> *Then i just format it in the reply box lol.*



Right. I'd be too lazy to do either. Anyway, come on Mo, fuckin jin


----------



## Dre (Sep 29, 2007)

DA Dave said:


> Was that battle b4 or after Serious Jones wrecked him Dre?



*That was after. Jin is pretty much over, he had a spark when he started battling bums on 106- but now hes just battling dudes that have proven themselves and he's been getting slaughtered. *


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 29, 2007)

Cax said:


> *Mo, that names ringing bells. Hook us up with a youtube vid or somethin*
> 
> And Dre, what if you want to paste something else?


Dre posted one. 

Thanks Dre, but the clip keeps freezing up... Damn internet.


----------



## DA Dave (Sep 29, 2007)

Dre said:


> *That was after. Jin is pretty much over, he had a spark when he started battling bums on 106- but now hes just battling dudes that have proven themselves and he's been getting slaughtered. *



Haha I thought something similar to that aswell, good shit.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 29, 2007)

Daaaang Gin... I guesse it's back to whack cd's. Wait, does he even have a record deal anymore?


----------



## Cax (Sep 29, 2007)

Was he ever any good to begin with?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 29, 2007)

Cax said:


> Was he ever any good to begin with?


Like dre said, "he had a spark when he started battling bums on 106(&Park)", but I think it was mostly because he was something most had never seen, an asian rapper. I'm trying to discredit him, because he was ripping up everytime as a battle rapper. 

The song he put out called "Speak Chinese" on the other hand...


----------



## Cax (Sep 29, 2007)

Anyone got some of his shit when he was good then?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 29, 2007)

Hold on...

**EDIT**

This is all that I could find. BET must've pulled his 106 & Park rap battles from you tube. 

[YOUTUBE]sumQYehhSqY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cax (Sep 29, 2007)

Aight. Waiting. 

Just reading the exact shit, 





> When Jae Hood came onstage the ‘F**k D-Block’ [song] came on that G-Unit did a couple months back, Jae Hood was nodding his head and raising his hands up



Thats fucked. I wouldnt be able to do that


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 29, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> Hey, what ever happened to Jin: The MC? You know, the asian battle rapper that got signed to Ruff Ryders a few years back.



His album went straight plywood.

He still battles though last big one was against Iron Solomon.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 29, 2007)

Man, you must not know the story behind that? D-Block wasn't looking out for him like they should.

Another Jin vid.


----------



## Cax (Sep 29, 2007)

I knew about this, but im just saying, going over what happened. That's just fucked.

Also, that jin vid is ok


----------



## Cax (Sep 29, 2007)

Best Moment of All Anime.

Just incase no ones heard this, i doubt no one has, but still. Posting this wont be a harm. Just such a good song

Mo, you fucker.

Note.. how the fuck do you embedd youtube vids?


----------



## Dre (Sep 29, 2007)

Cax said:


> Link removed
> 
> Just incase no ones heard this, i doubt no one has, but still. Posting this wont be a harm. Just such a good song
> 
> ...



Go advanced then youtube tags



+

Link removed

put the youtube link in between the youtube tags then you get
=

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=fLYk0tWn5bI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 29, 2007)

It's just like quotuing but instead out using [ quote ]text [/ quote ]... 

you type [ youtube ] last letters / numbers after "v=" [/ youtube ], 

In this case it's *pCkDY62lZf0*

*End result:* fucker.


----------



## Cax (Sep 29, 2007)

I saw that fucker then, douchebag

but both of you cheers, though it might've been somethin like that.

Anyway, you guys might want to check this out. 
here.


----------



## Perverse (Sep 29, 2007)

Checked, and lovin' it, Cax. You like Jada? I recommend you listen to his Green Lantern tape _The Champ Is Here_. That right there is some other shit.


----------



## Cax (Sep 29, 2007)

Yeah, i love jada. D-Block and what not where the first people i ever got into, along with Wu Tang and a few others. And i've lost alot of my shit from him, i used to have the champ is here. Atleast i think so.. cough, pimpage?


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 29, 2007)

Cax said:


> Aight. Waiting.
> 
> Just reading the exact shit,
> 
> Thats fucked. I wouldnt be able to do that



He's a groupie, what do you expect.  In the end, D-Block is going to make money while jae is stuck in the hood.


----------



## Cax (Sep 29, 2007)

Yeah no shit.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 29, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> It's just like quotuing but instead out using [ quote ]text [/ quote ]...
> 
> you type [ youtube ] last letters / numbers after "v=" [/ youtube ],
> 
> ...


----------



## Cax (Sep 29, 2007)

I know, i need alot more of his shit, i lost heaps.


----------



## DA Dave (Sep 29, 2007)

Lol, Jada and P killed that track, too good.


----------



## Undercovermc (Sep 29, 2007)

*Chamillionaire OnSmash Interview

Part 1 : Part 2*

This interview is real talk and Chamillionaire charts his transition from a "candypaint" rapper to an intelligent, socially conscious one.


----------



## Cax (Sep 29, 2007)

Thats good MC. 

*Chamillionaires New song:* Part 2


----------



## Undercovermc (Sep 29, 2007)

Cax, sorry I didn't pimp you those hip-hop albums yesterday. I'll hopefully get them all sent to you some time today.


----------



## Cax (Sep 29, 2007)

Its all good, you got uni and shit anyway. Take your time, just as long as i get them there aint no real rush hey?


----------



## Space Jam (Sep 29, 2007)

Iron soloman is a joke. Hes trying to cross over into some faggy mainstream,corporate, playa bullshit


----------



## Dre (Sep 29, 2007)

*Super head ethers lil wayne, claims she gave it to him with a strap on dildo *
u need lost your hopes on uchihas


----------



## Space Jam (Sep 29, 2007)

Yes and that really belongs in the intellignet hiphop discussion.


----------



## Dre (Sep 29, 2007)

Rasassination said:


> Yes and that really belongs in the intellignet hiphop discussion.



*Yeah it does. Don't D/L and stop stalking every post i make in this thread.*


----------



## Tousen (Sep 29, 2007)

hey i gotta question

does anyone what happened to the fugees..i know they came back on chapelles block party but i thought they were suppose to stay back?


----------



## Space Jam (Sep 29, 2007)

Tousen said:


> hey i gotta question
> 
> does anyone what happened to the fugees..i know they came back on chapelles block party but i thought they were suppose to stay back?



I dunno. I remember Wyclef(SP) mentioned something about a renunion in an interview i read but i cant remember where i read it at.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 29, 2007)

Tousen said:


> hey i gotta question
> 
> does anyone what happened to the fugees..i know they came back on chapelles block party but i thought they were suppose to stay back?



They are not coming back because of Lauren Hill.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 29, 2007)

Tousen said:


> hey i gotta question
> 
> does anyone what happened to the fugees..i know they came back on chapelles block party but i thought they were suppose to stay back?


Lauren Hill said she was done with it all. If I can find the intewview I'll post it.

Lil' Waynis getting less and less manly in my eyes. First he kisses Baby in the mouth and now this...


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 29, 2007)

Dre said:


> *Super head ethers lil wayne, claims she gave it to him with a strap on dildo *
> [*bam.*]



I didn't even need this as proof that the dude is a queer.


----------



## Tousen (Sep 29, 2007)

shes like all messed up now right


----------



## Dre (Sep 29, 2007)

Tousen said:


> hey i gotta question
> 
> does anyone what happened to the fugees..i know they came back on chapelles block party but i thought they were suppose to stay back?




*They were making an album and then Lauryn wanted credit for beats she wasn't making and a whole bunch of shit. Their third album is dead. Lauryn hill fell off so hard. She used to be THAT bitch in the 90's. Now she's just crazy.*


----------



## Dan (Sep 29, 2007)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> I didn't even need this as proof that the dude is a queer.


Superhead does talk a lot of shit.

But im not surprised if its true. Wayne does do some mad shit.

He know he snorts crack on a regs, but hey.




Tousen said:


> shes like all messed up now right


Superhead needs to chill the fuck down. She crossed the hoe line. Ran 100m through the whore line. Shes on her way to the just fucking retarded line.

Superhead is one of those girls that you have no feelings for. just fuck her then never talk to her again.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Sep 29, 2007)

As far as superhead goes, you gotta take everything she says with a grain of salt. She lies alot. She lied on kool g rap in her first book. She's a fucking smut. But i gotta admit, she sure can suck a mean dick. She demolished mr. marcus in that video. One minute she's on lil waynes dick(i seen the video on her website), next thing you know, shes bashing him. Also, lil wayne does crack? Is that true?


----------



## Tousen (Sep 29, 2007)

Dre said:


> *They were making an album and then Lauryn wanted credit for beats she wasn't making and a whole bunch of shit. Their third album is dead. Lauryn hill fell off so hard. She used to be THAT bitch in the 90's. Now she's just crazy.*



agreed 100% she use to be my favorite female artist her and mya


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 29, 2007)

Rated R Superstar said:


> As far as superhead goes, you gotta take everything she says with a grain of salt. She lies alot. She lied on kool g rap in her first book. *She's a fucking smut. But i gotta admit, she sure can suck a mean dick. She demolished mr. marcus in that video. *One minute she's on lil waynes dick(i seen the video on her website), next thing you know, shes bashing him. Also, lil wayne does crack? Is that true?


Whaaat?! :amazed
*google searching*

*Back to hip-hop:*
Since I'm sure everone here is not from the same area, who is you favorite local artist? Also, do you have sample that we can hear?


----------



## Biscuits (Sep 29, 2007)

How do you "snorts crack" ?


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Sep 29, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> Whaaat?! :amazed
> *google searching*
> 
> *Back to hip-hop:*
> Since I'm sure everone here is not from the same area, who is you favorite local artist? Also, do you have sample that we can hear?



You aint hear about superhead, and how her head game is insane? Watch the fucking video. As far as sucking dick is concerned....well you'll see for yourself.


----------



## delirium (Sep 29, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> *Back to hip-hop:*
> Since I'm sure everone here is not from the same area, who is you favorite local artist? Also, do you have sample that we can hear?



Grouch. Easily my favorite white rapper.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 29, 2007)

I gotta go with Kingpin Skinny Pimp as my favorite unsigned from Memphis. The info on that page is wrong. He was never with Hypnotize Mindz.


----------



## Cax (Sep 29, 2007)

Dude, i live in South Australia, i dont even know any fuckin local bands.. if your names Mo and you highlight this, means you're a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm not into my local stuff. (UK) It's mainly a lot of garbage like grime music that falls under UK Hip-Hop, but there are some UK Hip-Hop artists out there, I don't check for them though.

I guess there's these guys the Poisonous Poets, they're alright.


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 30, 2007)

Wowzers. Atmosphere's coming to my town this friday. I have to peep this.


----------



## Tousen (Sep 30, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> Whaaat?! :amazed
> *google searching*
> 
> *Back to hip-hop:*
> Since I'm sure everone here is not from the same area, who is you favorite local artist? Also, do you have sample that we can hear?



I live in indiana but i dont enjoy mid west rappers


----------



## Undercovermc (Sep 30, 2007)

Snake_108 said:


> I'm not into my local stuff. (UK) It's mainly a lot of garbage like grime music that falls under UK Hip-Hop, but there are some UK Hip-Hop artists out there, I don't check for them though.
> 
> I guess there's these guys the Poisonous Poets, they're alright.


You're really American right? Lol.

Poisonous Poets are good, especially Lowkey. As are Plan B and Klashnekoff. I also like Kano and Sway, for their skill, not so much the content.


----------



## Space Jam (Sep 30, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> Whaaat?! :amazed
> *google searching*
> 
> *Back to hip-hop:*
> Since I'm sure everone here is not from the same area, who is you favorite local artist? Also, do you have sample that we can hear?



Little Brother. I live in NC.


----------



## Undercovermc (Sep 30, 2007)

Here's a freestyle by Lowkey that I posted a while ago.


Undercovermc said:


> UK Rapper Lowkey (of Poisonous Poets)
> 
> [YOUTUBE=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q0SuN7R9xlM]Lowkey Freestyle[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 30, 2007)

I like Lowkey more than Kano and Plan B more than Sway.  In the end, I don't understand none of those dudes.


----------



## Undercovermc (Sep 30, 2007)

Is that because of the accent or the slang that's used?


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm use to some of the UK slang but it's the accent that gets me.  Still, I can always understand someone with great lyrics or try to understand.


----------



## TobiasFunke (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm surprised no one talks about Skinnyman when it comes to the best in the UK.   Councilestate of mind was a classic album to me. 

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=QRu_OA0r0RM&mode=related&search=[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cax (Oct 1, 2007)

Dont jump, but honestly in my opinion UK rappers sound the best. Out of experience, i also think they are the best freestylers. This is just my opinion though

I remember back in England, when i was livin at Crawley, i was friends with 3 blokes.. they were like a trio rap group, they really kicked ass, i only remember one of their names though (Joel). They had a unique style.. cant explain, useless info here


----------



## Perverse (Oct 1, 2007)

Yeah, a lot of UK rappers have really smooth flows.


----------



## LayZ (Oct 1, 2007)

I don't know if anyone saw the Congressional Hearing on Hip Hop, but here it is:


----------



## Cax (Oct 1, 2007)

I cant use 10 minutes of my bandwidth when i could just ask.. so i'll simply ask, what really happens in that video?


----------



## Cax (Oct 1, 2007)

Ah right, cheers.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey, did anyone watch Hip Hip vs America on BET? I hate BET but this was some real talk they had going so I watched it.


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 1, 2007)

I seen one episode and it was pretty good.

@Snake: I just noticed the only thing you wrote in the cipher thread was Uppin lol


----------



## Tousen (Oct 1, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> Hey, did anyone watch Hip Hip vs America on BET? I hate BET but this was some real talk they had going so I watched it.




god i havent watched bet in about a good year or so


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 1, 2007)

Yeah, I try not to but I live in an apartment with my two brothers.

The last thing I saw was "Chicken Noodle Soup", after that I removed the channel from my tv program listing.


----------



## Tousen (Oct 1, 2007)

my personal opinion that song really put a dent in east coast music


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 1, 2007)

"That's real spit dun dun dun..." lol

But seriously I thought y'all (New Yorkers) were felling that garbage.


----------



## Cax (Oct 1, 2007)

The fuck is BET? Another stupid american TV show..?

Anyone know any big releases gettin dropped soon?


----------



## Tousen (Oct 1, 2007)

i would say there were quite a handful that were feeling it..but this is how i see it. I mean i think alot of people didnt have a choice.


1. Its was played on the radio alot and its catchy song after like the 5 time hearing it
2. The last actually "dance song" new york had was what lean back or special delivery??


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 1, 2007)

Tousen said:


> i would say there were quite a handful that were feeling it..but this is how i see it. I mean i think alot of people didnt have a choice.
> 
> 
> 1. Its was played on the radio alot and its catchy song after like the 5 time hearing it
> 2. The last actually "dance song" new york had was what lean back or special delivery??


But the song was horrid and dance looked awfully stupid...


----------



## Tousen (Oct 1, 2007)

hey man "beggars cant be choosey"

especially with the wave of dance hits coming out from the south and the west coast.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 1, 2007)

Yeah, that's true. The next person to put out a dance craze "hit" is in serious danger of receiving a round from a high powered semi automatic rifle to the forehead...

*somewhat joking, but mostly serious*


----------



## Cax (Oct 1, 2007)

Mo, you couldn't harm a dead fly


----------



## Tousen (Oct 1, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> Yeah, that's true. The next person to put out a dance craze "hit" is in serious danger of receiving a round from a high powered semi automatic rifle to the forehead...
> 
> *somewhat joking, but mostly serious*



and i will be there to take pictures and post it all over a web and hopefully scare the shit outta anyone else trying to come out with some lame dance song



Cax said:


> Mo, you couldn't harm a dead fly



will since mo is in the marines i find that kinda hard to believe


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 1, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> "That's real spit dun dun dun..." lol
> 
> But seriously I thought y'all (New Yorkers) were felling that garbage.



New Yorkers feeling what?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks Tousen. That saves me the trouble of scanning and posting my shooting medals.


Rockst☆r Sin said:


> New Yorkers feeling what?


Chicken Noodle Soup


----------



## Cax (Oct 1, 2007)

Fuck. Cained, by Mo..

@ Mo and Tousen, you guys should come to the chat. 1: I'm bored, 2: Seem to go off topic with you blokes all the time

666th post. When replying to Mo. Coincedence? think fuckin not


----------



## Tousen (Oct 1, 2007)

Cax said:


> Fuck. Cained, by Mo..
> 
> @ Mo and Tousen, you guys should come to the chat. 1: I'm bored, 2: Seem to go off topic with you blokes all the time
> 
> 666th post. When replying to Mo. Coincedence? think fuckin not



blokes?
the chat?

what on earth are you talking about


----------



## Cax (Oct 1, 2007)

Tousen said:


> blokes?
> the chat?
> 
> what on earth are you talking about



Please tell me you know what bloke(s) means?

And i meant, MD Convo. Not chat


----------



## Tousen (Oct 1, 2007)

Cax said:


> Please tell me you know what bloke(s) means?
> 
> And i meant, MD Convo. Not chat



my best guess blokes is like dudes right?


hey Mo who is your favorite female artist


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 1, 2007)

Cax said:


> Fuck. Cained, by Mo..
> 
> @ Mo and Tousen, you guys should come to the chat. 1: I'm bored, 2: Seem to go off topic with you blokes all the time
> 
> *666th post. When replying to Mo. Coincedence? think fuckin not*


It's cause your evil failed to withstand my righteous ways. 

I don't do chatrooms.

Anways, back to business.
You guys should've heard the pros and cons coming from from that debate special. I only saw the second part, but knowing BET wit will show until Christmas

**EDIT**


Tousen said:


> my best guess blokes is like dudes right?
> 
> 
> *hey Mo who is your favorite female artist*


Favorite female artist: Mia X pre 1999

She was gutter and at the same time lady like with her's.


----------



## Cax (Oct 1, 2007)

What exactly happened on this 'BET' show?

And talking about female artists, i dont even know many. Infact, cant even remember any now


----------



## Tousen (Oct 1, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> **EDIT**
> 
> Favorite female artist: Mia X pre 1999
> 
> She was gutter and at the same time lady like with her's.



mine use to be lauryn hill but now its alicia keys..I heard she was gay tho



Cax said:


> What exactly happened on this 'BET' show?
> 
> And talking about female artists, i dont even know many. Infact, cant even remember any now



you poor poor soul


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 1, 2007)

I was looking for a video clip for you Cax and if Alicia Keys is gay... 

lmao @ poor soul

**EDIT**
Found something else, but there some intersting thing being said. They have some clips here too. Ronaldo loves United..


----------



## Tousen (Oct 1, 2007)

i cant wait for usher to drop his new album...put all these youngins in check


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 1, 2007)

Tousen said:


> i cant wait for usher to drop his new album...put all these youngins in check


I wish Jodeci had their ish together and dropped Jodeci 2000 Jodeci 2001 Jodeci Forever or whatever they'll change the title to next time.


----------



## Tousen (Oct 1, 2007)

wow just by hearing that name i can tell you are a few years older then me


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 1, 2007)

Yeah, I'm an 80's baby.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 1, 2007)

With the next Reflection Eternal album in anticipation, I'd like to know what did people like better :

Blackstar or Train Of Thought?


Edit: 





			
				Rockstar Sin said:
			
		

> @Snake: I just noticed the only thing you wrote in the cipher thread was Uppin lol



lol. I don't keystyle, I just like reading everyone elses.


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 1, 2007)

You should at least try to keystyle once.

Although I'm leaning towards _Blackstar_, I haven't heard _Train of Thought_ for a long time, so I won't say which I prefer, yet.


----------



## Cax (Oct 1, 2007)

Yeah, snake, have a shot at keystyling. Its just like poetry - but with flow, beat, and more.


----------



## DA Dave (Oct 1, 2007)

Alicia Keys cant be gay... :[

Usher has a new album comin' out? nice


----------



## Cax (Oct 1, 2007)

Never really liked Usher. Not that much into the RnB scene, although i like a few/bunch of artists and their songs. Ray J as an example. Too much lovey for me to listen to it constantly though..


----------



## DA Dave (Oct 1, 2007)

I like his singles, never actually listened to an album by him lol.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 1, 2007)

I only play R&B when I'm with my girlfriend... Other than that I'll pass.

Thoights on ray J:
"You ain't no thug. You Brandy brother..."


----------



## Tousen (Oct 1, 2007)

DA Dave said:


> Alicia Keys cant be gay... :[
> 
> Usher has a new album comin' out? nice



I dont know where i heard it from I dont know if i got it off the streets or from a article.. I personally hope it isnt true as well

Yea i saw a interview with him..Said he has some shit in the works



LIL_M0 said:


> I only play R&B when I'm with my girlfriend... Other than that I'll pass.
> 
> Thoights on ray J:
> *"You ain't no thug. You Brandy brother..." *


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 1, 2007)

That's real talk though. 

What do y'all think of Chamillionaire not using curse words in his albums?


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 1, 2007)

It makes his music more listenable for those who don't like profanity. It says a lot about who he is as a person and it coincides with his change in content. In all honesty, curse words are not needed to make good music and they often indicate that the artist used them for lack of a better word. That doesn't apply to all artists because a lot of the legends in hip-hop use curse words a lot, but it shows a maturity.


----------



## DA Dave (Oct 1, 2007)

Oh wow I aint no that, props to him then and I'd DL his album but I dont know where to get it from since LimeWire is being gay :/

meh mabe I'll buy it


----------



## DA Dave (Oct 1, 2007)

Haha nice man thanks, you can get rep but mine wont do shit since I am all abut my red :]


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 1, 2007)

Dave, you should check out the pimping sub-forum. Most newly leaked hip-hop albums are in there.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 1, 2007)

DA Dave said:


> Haha nice man thanks, you can get rep but mine wont do shit since I am all abut my red :]


LMAO! 
Here's the (.rar) file password by the way: 
RGF is also a great new and leaked download source.


----------



## DA Dave (Oct 1, 2007)

^ good good

Undercovermc - I will thanks, u always helful man'g lol


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 1, 2007)

It's not that new, it's been around for a while. As many people who I've pimped to will know, I get a lot of my albums from there.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey everyone. Do you remember the first hip-hip/ rap song you ever heard?

Or to rephrase, what song made you really love hip-hop?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 1, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> Hey everyone. Do you remember the first hip-hip/ rap song you ever heard?
> 
> Or to rephrase, what song made you really love hip-hop?



Grandmaster Flash & the Furious Five - The Message.

First hip-hop song I ever heard and memorized. Classic to me.


----------



## delirium (Oct 1, 2007)

First Hip Hop song I memorized... Can't Touch This. Straight up Hip Hop son, word.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 1, 2007)

?<3 said:


> First Hip Hop song I memorized... Can't Touch This. Straight up Hip Hop son, word.


"That's real spit dun dun dun"


Mine was Afrika Bambaataa- Looking for the Perfect Beat
I did a break dance to it in pre-school talent show. 

*pops, locks and does the robot*


----------



## Tousen (Oct 1, 2007)

the first shit i ever heard i believe was digital underground - humpty dance


i will never forget...its made outta so much win it hurts


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 1, 2007)

*Crooked I- One Mic*
All I have to say is Incredible.


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 1, 2007)

Yup Yup Yup( Chun Li)

Suprisingly good for what i thought it would be, dude deserves a deal, can I get some gigaton Punch?


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (Oct 1, 2007)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> *Crooked I- One Mic*
> All I have to say is Incredible.



Good stuff. I heard he's been releasing freestyles for weeks now. Do you know if the others are any good?


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 1, 2007)

He had on my Kid Robot shirt 

But yeah the song is cool, but it doesn't determine to me if he deserves a deal.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 1, 2007)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> *Crooked I- One Mic*
> All I have to say is Incredible.



Crooked I is one of the best alive. He ripped that one.


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 1, 2007)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> *Crooked I- One Mic*
> All I have to say is Incredible.


That was dope. He needs to drop a mixtape soon or something.


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (Oct 1, 2007)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> *Crooked I- One Mic*
> All I have to say is Incredible.



Sounds good.


Apparently, bulletshare thinks I _"have got max allowed bandwidth size per hour"._

Funny, considering that the only thing I've _ever_ downloaded from bulletshare was a DJ Deckstream track on the 24th of this month.


If anyone else is having any problems with the track, I found this page  with a few Crooked I tracks including the one aforementioned.


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 1, 2007)

JMT I get that message a lot with bulletshare. If it persists, refresh the page.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 1, 2007)

Bulletshare is the worst file-hosting system I've ever come across. I haven't even been able to enter the verification code, after several refreshes.


----------



## Lone Gunman (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey y'all. Please exuse my noobness, but I just got into hip hop a year ago and all I can say about the genre is that it's great. Most of my friends hate hip hop, but when I went looking for some on my own, I was blown away. Right now I'm listening to these new dudes, Blu and Exile and I'm really diggin' their debut album, but I also like many other artists too. Though I like all kinds of hip hop songs, the ones I like the most are the ones that are so deep, that they hit the very essence that is you and stay with you for life. I may be asking much, but can y'all list some songs that hit you deep too? Thanks.


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (Oct 1, 2007)

Lone Gunman said:


> Hey y'all. Please exuse my noobness, but I just got into hip hop a year ago and all I can say about the genre is that it's great. Most of my friends hate hip hop, but when I went looking for some on my own, I was blown away. Right now I'm listening to these new dudes, Blu and Exile and I'm really diggin' their debut album, but I also like many other artists too. Though I like all kinds of hip hop songs, the ones I like the most are the ones that are so deep, that they hit the very essence that is you and stay with you for life. I may be asking much, but can y'all list some songs that hit you deep too? Thanks.



Thieves In the Night-Blackstar
Strugglin-K'naan
Hell-Talib Kweli 
Liberation and Aquemini-Outkast
Those are a few that stood out for me, but this is just what I can remember at the moment. But, I bet the hip-hop veterans here will have a lot more songs to list.

Edit: Life's a Bitch-Nas with Az
       Dynasty-Gemini with Lupe Fiasco


----------



## Perverse (Oct 1, 2007)

Homecoming by Kanye West & Chris Martin is a nice track too.


----------



## Space Jam (Oct 1, 2007)

Yea ive been on the Crooked I bus since he first started the weekly freestyles. I still think ras kass is the best lyrcist from California though.


What do yall know about Rise? Dude is crazy.....I mean serioulsy he kinda reminds me of Gza..I rememberd him cause he was part of The demigodz with Apathy & Co but i never really payed much attention...But i was in school n i was listening to some songs and he is littearly the best mc ive heard in a while.

again, the name is Rise without the "a"


----------



## Perverse (Oct 1, 2007)

I might have a few tracks by Apathy with Rise on them, but no other stuff. He's good, then?


----------



## Tousen (Oct 1, 2007)

Lone Gunman said:


> Hey y'all. Please exuse my noobness, but I just got into hip hop a year ago and all I can say about the genre is that it's great. Most of my friends hate hip hop, but when I went looking for some on my own, I was blown away. Right now I'm listening to these new dudes, Blu and Exile and I'm really diggin' their debut album, but I also like many other artists too. Though I like all kinds of hip hop songs, the ones I like the most are the ones that are so deep, that they hit the very essence that is you and stay with you for life. I may be asking much, but can y'all list some songs that hit you deep too? Thanks.



[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=obeyRK0W0q4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Space Jam (Oct 1, 2007)

Dub Fresh said:


> I might have a few tracks by Apathy with Rise on them, but no other stuff. He's good, then?



Yes! dude is nice as hell.


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 1, 2007)

Dub Fresh said:


> Homecoming by Kanye West & Chris Martin is a nice track too.



 I still prefer the John Legend and Kanye version though, Graduation in general is an awesome album Only one skippable track IMO and thatsdrnken hot girls, perhaps barry bonds too since Lil wayne is a straight up fool these days.


----------



## Lone Gunman (Oct 1, 2007)

@ DEPRESSED, Tousen, and Dub Fresh: Thanks dudes!


----------



## Tousen (Oct 1, 2007)

Lone Gunman said:


> @ DEPRESSED, Tousen, and Dub Fresh: Thanks dudes!



im not even done yet..I think i have like 2 more songs


----------



## Lone Gunman (Oct 1, 2007)

Tousen said:


> im not even done yet..I think i have like 2 more songs



Thanks Tousen. Your awesome man.


----------



## Cax (Oct 1, 2007)

Crooked I is the shit. Rass got me into him fucking ages ago.. his daily freestyles and shit, he's always on fire


----------



## Tousen (Oct 1, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xbQKiW0xLwM[/YOUTUBE]

i use to play this 24/7 when i was at a real crossroad in my life


----------



## Cax (Oct 1, 2007)

As soon as the first few seconds went of that, i knew it was DMX. That song is fucking sweet. Overrated he may be, but i dont care, he's still one of my favourite artists.

That song gives me memories too, whenever i listen to songs at a certain time/stage/period, they will always remind me of that time and feel like that time.


----------



## Tousen (Oct 1, 2007)

i would like to have a discussion about this if its alright with everyone



*Spoiler*: _Has anyone else seen or heard this_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nbgg3_0oUe0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cax (Oct 2, 2007)

A discussion about your kanye video? And wow, your name is.. gold

"Just got my report card. All f's, the fuck, throw some D's on that bitch"


----------



## Perverse (Oct 2, 2007)

Throw some D's. One of my least favourite rap cliches.


----------



## Cax (Oct 2, 2007)

Throw some D's on it Shawn, dont be afraid


----------



## Perverse (Oct 2, 2007)

..... *throws some Ds*


Whoa, that feels good!


----------



## Cax (Oct 2, 2007)

No shit man, no shit. 

On topic, is anyone here even bothered by the appearance of artists? Or where they come from (excluding the west/east/south and shit, because their music actualy sounds different from areas), but still.

I couldnt give 2 shits in the SLIGHTEST about color, or where the come from. Example, my friend was like "Wtf, RA the rugged man is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), hes white and trying to rap". I then proceeded to drill the fuck out of him, for being a dumb shit.


----------



## DA Dave (Oct 2, 2007)

Some videos are best left unreleased.


----------



## Tousen (Oct 2, 2007)

model with a flat chest "throw some D's on that bitch" that will give her excess 


i thought kanye was completely reckless and hilarious at the same time.


----------



## Cax (Oct 2, 2007)

It was actually a good song, and a good video. I like breasts.


----------



## Green Lantern (Oct 2, 2007)

Cax said:


> It was actually a good song, and a good video. *I like breasts.*



Mm hmm..


----------



## Cax (Oct 2, 2007)

Green Lantern said:


> Mm hmm..



Who doesnt? Minus gay males, or straight up straight chicks..


----------



## Green Lantern (Oct 2, 2007)

Or people with breast cancer.. >_>

"Mm hmm" is the sound you make when your face is pressed up against dem tig bitties.


----------



## Cax (Oct 2, 2007)

................................................


----------



## Cax (Oct 2, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]44PD32pfW7E[/YOUTUBE]

So. Fucking. Good.

One of my favourites from him, thought i'd share.


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 2, 2007)

*Nas Greatest Hits In Stores November 6th*

​


> 1. Less Than An Hour - (with Cee-Lo)
> 2. Untitled New Track
> 3. It Ain?t Hard To Tell
> 4. NY State Of Mind
> ...



Do you think all of these songs deserve to be on Nas' Greatest Hits and are there some you think are missing?

Also, this'll be released on the same date as Jay-Z's American Gangster album; see avy.


----------



## furious styles (Oct 2, 2007)

Cax said:


> Example, my friend was like "Wtf, RA the rugged man is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), hes white and trying to rap". I then proceeded to drill the fuck out of him, for being a dumb shit.



hahahaaahaha.


----------



## Tousen (Oct 2, 2007)

i dont like it..there are some songs on it that i dont agree are his greatest hits


----------



## Perverse (Oct 2, 2007)

But there are some which are undoubtedly classic. Ether, NY State of Mind, etc.


----------



## Tousen (Oct 2, 2007)

that is also true


----------



## Perverse (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm not the biggest Nas fan anyway, tbh. I much prefer Jadakiss or Styles P, both of whom have smoother flows.


----------



## Tousen (Oct 2, 2007)

i am not a nas fan either but he is the truth and he did beat jay z


----------



## Perverse (Oct 2, 2007)

Undoubtedly. Though by the same token, I also prefer Jay-Z's flow to Nas'.


----------



## Tousen (Oct 2, 2007)

agreed again dub


----------



## Perverse (Oct 2, 2007)

We're like brothers!  Who's your favourite rapper, then?


----------



## Tousen (Oct 2, 2007)

most likely i would say jay z


----------



## Perverse (Oct 2, 2007)

I see. Mine would be either Aesop Rock or Styles P. Right now I'm leaning towards Aes.


----------



## Tousen (Oct 2, 2007)

i like styles but i havent listened to him enough to coonsider him my favorite



why do people sign to these big labels and then completely disappear off the face of the earth..its like wtf are they doing


----------



## Perverse (Oct 2, 2007)

That's why indie labels like Def Jux and Babygrande are better. More creative control. Styles' Time Is Money album was still very good, though. I recommend you check it.


----------



## Tousen (Oct 2, 2007)

yea i do agree the smaller labels are good..I remeber watchin jin tear it up on freestyle friday and then he came out with two songs and completely disappear


----------



## Perverse (Oct 2, 2007)

A great battle MC, but not a great writer of rhymes. Of course, Supernatural shits all over all other freestylers.


----------



## furious styles (Oct 2, 2007)

Dub Fresh said:


> A great battle MC, but not a great writer of rhymes. Of course, Supernatural shits all over all other freestylers.



freestyle for nine hours *-*


----------



## Perverse (Oct 2, 2007)

Some Irish dude or something did it for more than 10, actually. Little-known fact.


----------



## Cax (Oct 2, 2007)

SHAWN - LEAN MORE TO STYLES

YOU KNOW YOU WANT TO.

Reppin da Australia


----------



## Perverse (Oct 2, 2007)

Learn more to styles? What does that mean?


----------



## Cax (Oct 2, 2007)

Right now I'm leaning towards Aes.



Kill that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) .. NOT AESOP, aesop is fucking divine

*ED!t:* 911th post.. 9/11


----------



## Perverse (Oct 2, 2007)

Kill That ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)... Not the greatest message. In agreeance about Aesop though. He is fucking king.


----------



## Tousen (Oct 2, 2007)

to tell the truth..ive always been more into reggae then hip hop 


so half of the names i hear i have no clue who your talking about


----------



## Perverse (Oct 2, 2007)

Definitely check out Aesop Rock. He's really, really good. I don't listen to much reggae, but I know one thing: Junior Reid is the bomb.


----------



## Cax (Oct 2, 2007)

You dont know aesop? Get labor days, now. Tousen.


----------



## Perverse (Oct 2, 2007)

Float > Labor Days.


----------



## furious styles (Oct 2, 2007)

Since you guys are into Def Jux I assume you've heard El-P ? I am in love with his long overdue follow up album (I'll Sleep When You're Dead).


----------



## Perverse (Oct 2, 2007)

I actually don't love El-P all that much. I didn't even listen to the entirety of his new album! I stopped after like 4 tracks.


----------



## furious styles (Oct 2, 2007)

He's certainly far from classic hip hop. Also a better producer than rapper by a longshot. Still I think that album has merit. It's a little industrial sounding, but I like that.


----------



## Perverse (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah, that sound threw me off. Very left-field in his approach to music, I think.


----------



## Cax (Oct 2, 2007)

Wanna pimp me some El-p?

And dude, Shawn, good news for us. I'm pretty sure that one of the net companys here is releasing a 70 Gig download a month limit, for the same price as telstra bigpond shit. Same speed, and price as the shit you and i have now, but with a 70Gig limit.

Forgot the name though. And not sure if this is true, i just heard it from a mate


----------



## Perverse (Oct 2, 2007)

I can only get cable. Believe it or not, my street is like, the only one in existence where ADSL isn't an option. I hate Australia.


----------



## Cax (Oct 2, 2007)

I got cable. Do you have wireless? I mean, i get cable, but i got wireless inside my house.

I hope i know what im talkin about.

But dude, virgin has this new thing, its totally wireless, its like a virgin modem that can also be your phone too. You plug it in anywhere, and it works no matter what. That means you can use your net, anywhere you want, and use your phoneline, anywhere you want. And its good too.


----------



## Perverse (Oct 2, 2007)

What's the DL limit?

We should be discussing hiphop. Uh, hip-hop is good, and shit.


----------



## furious styles (Oct 2, 2007)

this thread is old as sin... and i have the first post in it. fuck


----------



## Perverse (Oct 2, 2007)

Whoa. Old-school represent!


----------



## furious styles (Oct 2, 2007)

at least dave has the second one. that was back when he was cinder & smoke or maggot brain or whatnot though.


----------



## Perverse (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm new-school, man. However, I have the 2nd most posts in this thread.


----------



## Cax (Oct 2, 2007)

Dont worry Shawn, we're discussing on our shit downloads. It has all to do with our music, and it fucking does too. It's actually important. And i think the download limit, as high as you can go for a cheap price, is like 15 gig? No idea at the moment actualy


----------



## Perverse (Oct 2, 2007)

My 12GB is $70, I think.


----------



## Cax (Oct 2, 2007)

Same here. I might get a job, just for the download. I seriously want more fucking download.


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 2, 2007)

Dub Fresh said:


> I'm not the biggest Nas fan anyway, tbh. I much prefer Jadakiss or Styles P, both of whom have smoother flows.


That's the only flaw I find with Nas' music. His flow doesn't sound enthusiastic and that affects the energy of some of his songs. That said, he's miles better than Jadakiss and Styles P, in my opinion.



Dub Fresh said:


> Undoubtedly. Though by the same token, I also prefer Jay-Z's flow to Nas'.


I concur. Jay-Z's flow is one of my favourites and I've always considered it a lot better than Nas' for the reason I said above.



Cax said:


> Same here. I might get a job, just for the download. I seriously want more fucking download.


AOL unlimited downloads.


----------



## Cax (Oct 2, 2007)

Australia is the worst fucking country for the internet. Ever.

How do i shot Australia in the e-face? >_>


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 2, 2007)

Lone Gunman said:


> Hey y'all. Please exuse my noobness, but I just got into hip hop a year ago and all I can say about the genre is that it's great. Most of my friends hate hip hop, but when I went looking for some on my own, I was blown away. Right now I'm listening to these new dudes, Blu and Exile and I'm really diggin' their debut album, but I also like many other artists too. Though I like all kinds of hip hop songs, the ones I like the most are the ones that are so deep, that they hit the very essence that is you and stay with you for life. I may be asking much, but can y'all list some songs that hit you deep too? Thanks.



I think you're the only one I've seen on these forums who likes Blu & Exile. I think 'Below The Heavens' is the best album of the year so far. Check it out if you haven't got it.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 2, 2007)

> 1. Less Than An Hour - (with Cee-Lo)
> 2. Untitled New Track
> 3. It Ain?t Hard To Tell
> 4. NY State Of Mind
> ...



This is a joke, but most "greatest hits" albums are. "Less Than An Hour" ? "Oochie Wally" ? And they put the Street Dreams Remix instead of the original. 

They probably are a collection of his most commercially successful tracks, with the exception of a few. They should at least have included "Nas Is Like" in my opinion, that did quite well commercially IIRC.

"One Love" is just an all-time classic hip-hop track. Glad some of his classic shit made the cut.



			
				Dub Fresh said:
			
		

> I'm not the biggest Nas fan anyway, tbh. I much prefer Jadakiss or Styles P, both of whom have smoother flows.



​


----------



## Tousen (Oct 2, 2007)

oh my way home..i was listening to Threats by Jay-z on the black album..that shit was serious business..i honestly forgot how good it was


----------



## Lone Gunman (Oct 2, 2007)

Why is "Hate Me Now" on the greatest hits tracklist? Him chilling with Diddy in that jacuzzi was one of the worst moments in hip hop.


----------



## Tousen (Oct 2, 2007)

Lone Gunman said:


> Why is "Hate Me Now" on the greatest hits tracklist? Him chilling with Diddy in that jacuzzi was one of the worst moments in hip hop.



i think diddy is one of the worse moments in hip hop..but best thing that ever happened to diddy is when he had that little skit with ben stiller


----------



## Lone Gunman (Oct 2, 2007)

Tousen said:


> i think diddy is *one of the worse moments in hip hop*..but best thing that ever happened to diddy is when he had that little skit with ben stiller



I see you're point dude, but at least he brought Biggie to the scene. I just wish he'd stop trying to eat off of his legacy though. Bigggie duets-The Final Chapter was terrible, and I have a feeling that it ain't the final chapter.


----------



## delirium (Oct 2, 2007)

> 1. Less Than An Hour - (with Cee-Lo)
> 2. Untitled New Track
> 3. It Ain’t Hard To Tell
> 4. NY State Of Mind
> ...



Basically.. any song that had a video.


----------



## Space Jam (Oct 2, 2007)

I like Nas. He is one of my top favorites...i think 'Whos world is this' should be on it


----------



## Tousen (Oct 2, 2007)

Lone Gunman said:


> I see you're point dude, but at least he brought Biggie to the scene. I just wish he'd stop trying to eat off of his legacy though. Bigggie duets-The Final Chapter was terrible, and I have a feeling that it ain't the final chapter.



honestly i think biggie could of done better without puffys skinny ass dancing around



?<3 said:


> Basically.. any song that had a video.



you know i knew there was a pattern behind this..i just couldnt figure it out




Rasassination said:


> I like Nas. He is one of my top favorites...i think 'Whos world is this' should be on it



my favorite nas song would have to be either "if i ruled the world" or "your da man"- which was on his stillmatic album


----------



## Space Jam (Oct 2, 2007)

Stillmatic was a good album. I havent listned to it in a while...I liked the cover too.


----------



## Tousen (Oct 2, 2007)

in my opinion black album> stillmatic


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 2, 2007)

hip hop is dead> kingdom come


----------



## Tousen (Oct 2, 2007)

why did you have to take it there


----------



## Dan (Oct 2, 2007)

Black Album was ill


You know I aint never heard Hip Hop Is Dead. Theres a couple good tracks on Kingdom Come. But by far not Hov's best


----------



## Tousen (Oct 2, 2007)

kingdom come was for the grown and sexy


----------



## delirium (Oct 2, 2007)

lol Nas vs. Jay again? I almost got caught in it, too.

New topic..


If one of your friends came up to you and said (s)he hated hip hop. what song (note, singular) would you play for them to try and change their mind? Or at least show them that there's some good within hip hop?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 2, 2007)

Rasassination said:


> I like Nas. He is one of my top favorites...i think 'Whos world is this' should be on it



Not to mention all his other classics. 




			
				Rockstar Sin said:
			
		

> hip hop is dead> kingdom come



Fact. 




			
				Tousen said:
			
		

> in my opinion black album> stillmatic



"Change clothes ... and go". Nuff said. Seriously, I don't see what was great about the Black Album, but if you break it down into what had more 5/5 tracks and less wack ones, Stillmatic comes out on top in my opinion.


----------



## Tousen (Oct 2, 2007)

?<3 said:


> lol Nas vs. Jay again? I almost got caught in it, too.
> 
> New topic..
> 
> ...



hmmmm....well if it was spiritual friend..all in to church and stuff i would definitely play lord give me a sign by DMX

to be honest i dont know...but it would be something with dmx it all really depended on what type of friend they are and what are they into


i know dmx isnt the bes rap icon or the best hip hop role model..but most of his stuff can at least get your head nodding..I got my 65 year old grandma to listen to dmx who is very very very very very spiritual


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 2, 2007)

?<3 said:


> lol Nas vs. Jay again? I almost got caught in it, too.
> 
> New topic..
> 
> ...



There hasn't been a Nas vs. Jay in this topic's history has there? I bet Nas' name hasn't come up in about 100 pages lol. 

Your topic : It would depend on what their problem with it was, and what their general tastes in music are. Actually I've got a few comic-heads into hip-hop with Last Emperor's 'Secret Wars', because they never knew hip-hop could be like that. The greatness of hip-hop compared to other forms of music is it's adaptability; you can basically rap about any topic at all. I can't imagine a pop/rock song talking about comics lol.


----------



## delirium (Oct 2, 2007)

Snake_108 said:


> There hasn't been a Nas vs. Jay in this topic's history has there? I bet Nas' name hasn't come up in about 100 pages lol.



You're showing your MD age. xD Nas vs. Jay has been done almost as many times Tupac vs. Biggie.



Snake_108 said:


> Your topic : It would depend on what their problem with it was, and what their general tastes in music are. Actually I've got a few comic-heads into hip-hop with Last Emperor's 'Secret Wars', because they never knew hip-hop could be like that. The greatness of hip-hop compared to other forms of music is it's adaptability; you can basically rap about any topic at all. I can't imagine a pop/rock song talking about comics lol.



I'd play Saul Williams' Twice the First Time just 'cause it was the first to really get me into Hip Hop (i.e. not just listening to what's on the radio) and searching for dope shit. If it worked for me.. maybe it'll work for someone else.


----------



## Tousen (Oct 2, 2007)

see i just new dmx wouldnt be the best choice to pick..but honestly it all depends on what kind of friend we are talking about and what are they interested in..in life and once you get those things down..there will be a rap song that will fit there taste


----------



## Space Jam (Oct 2, 2007)

I dont really like Jay-z..i never really have.

I liked reasonable doubt and thats it.


----------



## delirium (Oct 2, 2007)

DMX is great. At least, early DMX. Dude's music was fueled by so much emotion. Slippin' still drops chills in me.

--

Nas > Jay for me. Had more content to chew on.


----------



## Tousen (Oct 2, 2007)

his prayers were always good..i loved his skits..and who can forget damien


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 2, 2007)

?<3 said:


> *DMX is great.* At least, early DMX. Dude's music was fueled by so much emotion. Slippin' still drops chills in me.
> 
> --
> 
> *Nas > Jay for me.* Had more content to chew on.



Agreed   .


----------



## Miyata Prime (Oct 2, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=tD5WlQ54Sg0[/YOUTUBE]

My bad if someone posted this already, Didnt read through every page.


----------



## Perverse (Oct 2, 2007)

Tousen said:


> thats just a good song..honestly 2 more albums and i might throw kanye's name into HoF material



Dude needs to work on his rapping skills if he wants HoF status. His MCing is weak.


----------



## Tousen (Oct 2, 2007)

guerilla maab said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=tD5WlQ54Sg0[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> My bad if someone posted this already, Didnt read through every page.




I posted it a while ago..but im glad somebody posted it..I have realized that alot of hip hop artist are taking shots at bush..Do you think thats a smart ideal?



Dub Fresh said:


> Dude needs to work on his rapping skills if he wants HoF status. His MCing is weak.



Yes it is weak..but he is talking about real shit tho..and i give him props for that


----------



## Perverse (Oct 2, 2007)

There's plenty of other guys talking about real shit, but they're better than him, lyrics-wise.


----------



## Biscuits (Oct 2, 2007)

I think the traditional Hip-Hop fan would always pick Nas over Jay.That's how I've always seen it...


----------



## Perverse (Oct 2, 2007)

I think Nas has always had a more 'gutter' sound, if you will. Jay-Z's flow is far smoother, however. It comes down to personal preference, and despite Nas' lyrical content being better, I still prefer Hova.


----------



## Tousen (Oct 2, 2007)

Dub Fresh said:


> There's plenty of other guys talking about real shit, but they're better than him, lyrics-wise.



well thats just one thing..i mean Nas is 100X better then Jayz Lyric-wise but Jayz would still make it to the HoF before Nas


----------



## Biscuits (Oct 2, 2007)

Tousen said:


> Jayz would still make it to the HoF before Nas


Never that.
Either Nas goes in first or they both go at once.
Nas is more influential throughout Hip-Hop,Jay being more on the business side of the game.


----------



## Perverse (Oct 2, 2007)

Tousen said:


> well thats just one thing..i mean Nas is 100X better then Jayz Lyric-wise but Jayz would still make it to the HoF before Nas



It's so true. But in most people's HoF, 50 Cent would make it too. It just shows you how fucked up the rap game really is.


----------



## Tousen (Oct 2, 2007)

Skeets said:


> Never that.
> Either Nas goes in first or they both go at once.
> Nas is more influential throughout Hip-Hop,Jay being more on the business side of the game.



how do you figure..Jay-Z would make it in the HoF way before Nas..Shit in my honest opinion Without Jay-Z there would really be no Nas



Dub Fresh said:


> It's so true. But in most people's HoF, 50 Cent would make it too. It just shows you how fucked up the rap game really is.



oh god 50 cent in the HoF..that just doesnt sound right


----------



## JBarnz008 (Oct 2, 2007)

?<3 said:


> DMX is great. At least, early DMX. Dude's music was fueled by so much emotion. Slippin' still drops chills in me.
> 
> --
> 
> Nas > Jay for me. Had more content to chew on.



If any one could Pimp me DMX's best album that would rock.


----------



## Cax (Oct 2, 2007)

?<3 said:


> DMX is great. At least, early DMX. Dude's music was fueled by so much emotion. Slippin' still drops chills in me.
> 
> --
> 
> Nas > Jay for me. Had more content to chew on.



Quoted for the truth. Alot of people judge DMX as just being a fake mainstream bitch, but he isnt. You gotta listen to him. He's seriously so good.

But i'd actualy chose something like Jadakiss, styles p or DMX. Maybe triumph by wu tang, because my friend that doesnt like wu tang likes just triumph alot.


----------



## Biscuits (Oct 2, 2007)

Tousen said:


> how do you figure..Jay-Z would make it in the HoF way before Nas..Shit in my honest opinion Without Jay-Z there would really be no Nas



Ignorant much?
You can literally find traces of Nas all over Reasonable doubt...


----------



## Perverse (Oct 2, 2007)

Tousen said:


> oh god 50 cent in the HoF..that just doesnt sound right


I know, man. It's just fucked up, plain and simple.


Cax said:


> But i'd actualy chose something like Jadakiss, styles p or DMX. Maybe triumph by wu tang, because my friend that doesnt like wu tang likes just triumph alot.


I never really liked DMX, but amen to Jadakiss and Styles. These guys been grindin' for more than a decade now. But we've had this discussion a million times over.

I'm hanging out for Jada's album, Kiss My Ass.


----------



## Tousen (Oct 2, 2007)

JB008 said:


> If any one could Pimp me DMX's best album that would rock.



wow..thats really a tough request to ask for..since he has a few out and they are all pretty good..it would be hard to say which one was his best..even tho i agree with Del and said the Old Dmx was probably the greatest



Skeets said:


> Tousen said:
> 
> 
> > how do you figure..Jay-Z would make it in the HoF way before Nas..Shit in my honest opinion Without Jay-Z there would really be no Nas
> ...



Im sorry I fail to see Ignorance in my post...I was just stating my opinion


----------



## delirium (Oct 2, 2007)

JB008 said:


> If any one could Pimp me DMX's best album that would rock.



Sent you my two favorite DMX albums (Flesh of my Flesh and It's Dark & Hell is Hot)


----------



## Perverse (Oct 2, 2007)

It's Dark And Hell Is Hot seems to be the consensus favourite.


----------



## Naruto_Sama (Oct 2, 2007)

I'd like to know about DMX too. I haven't really given him a chance yet. All I know that his songs are damn hardcore. Like he has a hella strong emotion. Now I've heard that most of his songs are bashing. Is there any albulmn from him that can be considered conscious rap?


----------



## Biscuits (Oct 2, 2007)

"Without Jay-Z there would really be no Nas"

Explain to me how that's NOT an ignorant statement?


----------



## Naruto_Sama (Oct 2, 2007)

Can anyone pimp me Nas' first albulmn? I think that's the most critcally aclaimed one.
So what is pimping?


----------



## delirium (Oct 2, 2007)

Naruto_Sama said:


> I'd like to know about DMX too. I haven't really given him a chance yet. All I know that his songs are damn hardcore. Like he has a hella strong emotion. Now I've heard that most of his songs are bashing. Is there any albulmn from him that can be considered conscious rap?



Listen to this song and guaranteed you'll be a fan.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UX6N8Uj11Js[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Perverse (Oct 2, 2007)

Naruto_Sama said:


> I'd like to know about DMX too. I haven't really given him a chance yet. All I know that his songs are damn hardcore. Like he has a hella strong emotion. Now I've heard that most of his songs are bashing. Is there any albulmn from him that can be considered conscious rap?



I wouldn't consider it bashing, just really angry music. Hella emotive, as you said.


----------



## Tousen (Oct 2, 2007)

Naruto_Sama said:


> What's HoF?
> 
> And did anyone here hear about DMX's next albulmn?
> 
> ...




Please send me a Pm saying that I owe you rep because you really made my night

Hey Del Old DMX is coming back 




Skeets said:


> "Without Jay-Z there would really be no Nas"
> 
> Explain to me how that's NOT an ignorant statement?



Well its the way i feel..if it wasnt for Nas having beef with Jay Z and Beating Jay Z..I dont think his name would be as common as it is now


----------



## Perverse (Oct 2, 2007)

I disagree, Tousen. Nas might not have gained as much notoriety, but he'd still be one of the best rappers New York's produced.


----------



## delirium (Oct 2, 2007)

You could actually say the same thing about Jay-Z since what Skeets said is right.. There are traces of Nas in Reasonable Doubt. Before that when he was rapping on guest spots he was using a double time flow. He was a speed rapper. Some people forget that. He slowed his shit down though after Illmatic came out.


----------



## Biscuits (Oct 2, 2007)

Tousen said:


> Well its the way i feel..if it wasnt for Nas having beef with Jay Z and Beating Jay Z..I dont think his name would be as common as it is now


The beef only boosted his popularity to those "Non-traditional" Hip-Hop fans.
His name would still be just as significant as it is now,if the beef had never happened.


----------



## Tousen (Oct 2, 2007)

Naruto_Sama said:


> I'd like to know about DMX too. I haven't really given him a chance yet. All I know that his songs are damn hardcore. Like he has a hella strong emotion. Now I've heard that most of his songs are bashing. Is there any albulmn from him that can be considered conscious rap?


if dels shit didnt work for you try this

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=HbsUHljuPhM[/YOUTUBE]




Dub Fresh said:


> I disagree, Tousen. Nas might not have gained as much notoriety, but he'd still be one of the best rappers New York's produced.




I figured people where going to disagree with me and thats perfectly fine..And i didnt say Nas would of been whack if it wasnt for Jay-Z i just dont think his name would of been mentioned as much when it came down to HoF if it wasnt for his beef with Jay-Z



?<3 said:


> You could actually say the same thing about Jay-Z since what Skeets said is right.. There are traces of Nas in Reasonable Doubt. Before that when he was rapping on guest spots he was using a double time flow. He was a speed rapper. Some people forget that. He slowed his shit down though after Illmatic came out.



You think without the beef he had with Nas, Jay Zs name wouldnt be mentioned as much for HoF material?


----------



## delirium (Oct 2, 2007)

Reasonable Doubt is WAY before that beef. So if there was no Reasonable Doubt.. there wouldn't be a Jay Z to speak of.

Though.. I'm just saying that if you wanna look at Nas blowing up (mainstream wise since Illmatic was an undeniable classic to core hip hop heads), then you might wanna look at that aspect as well.

But altogether.. ifs ands and buts aren't really worth much. Both of them have put their mark in the game. And come time if there is a HoF, both will be there.


----------



## Perverse (Oct 2, 2007)

Tousen said:


> I figured people where going to disagree with me and thats perfectly fine..And i didnt say Nas would of been whack if it wasnt for Jay-Z i just dont think his name would of been mentioned as much when it came down to HoF if it wasnt for his beef with Jay-Z.


I disagree. He'd still be an insane rapper, regardless of the beef, and true hip-hop fans would still appreciate that. All the beef did was get him more radio play.


----------



## Biscuits (Oct 2, 2007)

HoF = Hip-Hop Hall Of Fame,right?
If so,hell yeah Nas goes in before Jay.
When you have the "God" claiming you to be the best of all time,that has to count for something...


----------



## Perverse (Oct 2, 2007)

I think Jay before Nas. I just prefer dude's flow. It's smooth like butter.


----------



## Tousen (Oct 2, 2007)

Dub Fresh said:


> I disagree. He'd still be an insane rapper, regardless of the beef, and true hip-hop fans would still appreciate that. All the beef did was get him more radio play.



The Beef Gave him more radio play exactly my point..More Radio play gives him more fans...More fans means more people are talking about him..So if it werent for the beef it would only bee the "true hip-hop" fans..but when it comes to making a name for yourself who would you rather have supporting you the "true hip hop fans" or the people that hear you on the radio



?<3 said:


> Reasonable Doubt is WAY before that beef. So if there was no Reasonable Doubt.. there wouldn't be a Jay Z to speak of.



thats a hard one for me to swallow 



> Though.. I'm just saying that if you wanna look at Nas blowing up (mainstream wise since Illmatic was an undeniable classic to core hip hop heads), then you might wanna look at that aspect as well.



well then when did he really blow up?

and im not talking just with the hip hop heads..I mean when did Nas Really blow up.

example 50 cent blew up when he came out with Get Rich or Die Trying - First   Single was wanksta people were like hmm ok..In da club came out and boom 50 cent is somebody


----------



## Perverse (Oct 3, 2007)

Tousen said:


> The Beef Gave him more radio play exactly my point..More Radio play gives him more fans...More fans means more people are talking about him..So if it werent for the beef it would only bee the "true hip-hop" fans..but when it comes to making a name for yourself who would you rather have supporting you the "true hip hop fans" or the people that hear you on the radio



True hip-hop fans. If you preferred mainstream followings, then that'd make you a sell-out, IMO.


----------



## Tousen (Oct 3, 2007)

Dub Fresh said:


> True hip-hop fans. If you preferred mainstream followings, then that'd make you a sell-out, IMO.



hmmmm..So are you saying Jay Z is a sell out?


----------



## Perverse (Oct 3, 2007)

Sorta. Not hardcore sell-out, but to a degree, I suppose he is.


----------



## LayZ (Oct 3, 2007)

guerilla maab said:


> My bad if someone posted this already, Didnt read through every page.



Did you see this, around *1:45 (6:20 if its counting down)* ORielly attacks Jadakiss and Mos Def about the song but doesn't even mention Immortal Technique.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M48mrJKu97E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## delirium (Oct 3, 2007)

Tousen said:


> thats a hard one for me to swallow



To this day, Jay-Z fans will tell you that their favorite Jay album is Reasonable Doubt (that or Blueprint). And again.. Reasonable Doubt was the album where he completely changed his flow (which has traces of Nas' flow) and got him a lot of recognition in the game.



Tousen said:


> well then when did he really blow up?
> 
> and im not talking just with the hip hop heads..I mean when did Nas Really blow up.
> 
> example 50 cent blew up when he came out with Get Rich or Die Trying - First   Single was wanksta people were like hmm ok..In da club came out and boom 50 cent is somebody



Nas has been big since his debut. He's always been on the radio. And he only got bigger and bigger. The only time he really slumped was Nastradamus. But that one gets a pass since the real Nastradamus album is The Lost Tapes (Nastradamus got leaked so he went back into the studio to try and put together new tracks but it ended up being shitty and somewhat mainstream-ish. The Lost Tapes were songs that were supposed to be on Nastradamus and damn that album fucking slumps). The battle did help him bounce back a little from Nastradamus though.


----------



## delirium (Oct 3, 2007)

Dub Fresh said:


> Sorta. Not hardcore sell-out, but to a degree, I suppose he is.



He said himself in a magazine that he dumbs down some of his music to sell more units.



LayZ said:


> Did you see this, around *1:45* ORielly attacks Jadakiss and Mos Def about the song but doesn't even mention Immortal Technique.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M48mrJKu97E[/YOUTUBE]



Wow.. Orielly never ceases to up my hate level for him. He just called Jada and Mos mentally unbalanced. Why am I even wasting the time to type this out. He's a fucking tard.


----------



## Perverse (Oct 3, 2007)

?<3 said:


> He said himself in a magazine that he dumbs down some of his music to sell more units.



Point proven, then. Jigga's a sell-out.


----------



## LayZ (Oct 3, 2007)

?<3 said:


> Wow.. Orielly never ceases to up my hate level for him. He just called Jada and Mos mentally unbalanced. Why am I even wasting the time to type this out. He's a fucking tard.



Orielly is funny to me, just a professional hater.  I was rollin' when I saw the video, all he did was just convinced me to bump a new song in my rotation.  I swear its one of the catchiest hooks I've heard.


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 3, 2007)

RZA Ripping It At A Chess Tournament.


----------



## delirium (Oct 3, 2007)

> just a professional hater



When it comes to Hip Hop, fuck yeah. Dude is hates harder than a Jew with a dradel on Christmas Morning.

It's a good song though. Even doper live when you have a huge fucking crowd repeating the words right there with you and Tech up on stage.



mystictrunks said:


> RZA Ripping It At A Chess Tournament.


----------



## LayZ (Oct 3, 2007)

I've been meaning to post this:


Went to see Common and Q-Tip last week and it was crazy.  Got there mad early so I was in the very front.  Q-Tip was performing all these Tribe Called Quest songs and some from his solo album, but I didn't know any of those solo songs except for "Vibrant Thing".  Then Q-Tip went crazy and start jumping in the crowd and almost kneed me in the face.  He definitely gave out the most energy of the show.



Then Common came out and all the girl rushed the front, but I held my spot.  He performed for like an hour and a half, so he did like everyone of his songs.  When he did "Testify" he acted out every line of the last verse all dramatically.  I guess he can do that now, since he's been in some movies lately.  It was a great show, the only disappointment was that I didn't stay afterwards. My friends did, they got to take pictures with Common and put them all over facebook.  I was so jealous.


----------



## Tousen (Oct 3, 2007)

well thats about enough jay z and nas talk for me....I guess my true fanboyism for jay-z has started to show and i apologize


but i would like to touch on the subject on that bill o'reilly shit..did anyone notice him say "These people" which is clearly stating black folk "are mentally unbalanced" meaning dumb as a door on "uneduacted young people" black kids not going to school


i always knew that asshole was a racist


----------



## Biscuits (Oct 3, 2007)

You're a Lucky bastard LayZ.
Tip is my favorite emcee of all time...
Their performing over here on the 9th but it's sold out...


----------



## jdama (Oct 3, 2007)

I just got back from the Roots show in Boston (flew across the Atlantic to see them), and it was SO worth it. The addition of a sousaphone player did good to compensate somewhat for the absence of Hub, and, five words: BIG DADDY KANE IS GOD.

Kane did _two_ sets and practically drove ?uest into the ground from playing impossible breakbeat after breakbeat at breakneck speeds. The show was a great tribute to the culture, lotsa throwback covers, and witnessing Black Thought do all the verses of "Protect Ya Neck" in succession (impressions and all) was just too damn good, to say the least. Gloatgloatgloat.


----------



## Perverse (Oct 3, 2007)

jdama said:


> I just got back from the Roots show in Boston (flew across the Atlantic to see them), and it was SO worth it. The addition of a sousaphone player did good to compensate somewhat for the absence of Hub, and, five words: BIG DADDY KANE IS GOD.
> 
> Kane did _two_ sets and practically drove ?uest into the ground from playing impossible breakbeat after breakbeat at breakneck speeds. The show was a great tribute to the culture, lotsa throwback covers, and witnessing Black Thought do all the verses of "Protect Ya Neck" in succession (impressions and all) was just too damn good, to say the least. Gloatgloatgloat.



I'm so, so envious right now. Fuck you.


----------



## furious styles (Oct 3, 2007)

big daddy kane rules. check out this shit :

public enemy, big daddy kane, and ice cube at their peaks


----------



## delirium (Oct 3, 2007)

That was nice. Chuck D is so fucking mad live. So much energy.

Check this video out though.


----------



## furious styles (Oct 3, 2007)

Si, c'est funky.


----------



## jdama (Oct 3, 2007)

> I'm so, so envious right now. Fuck you



Well, I have been living in a wartorn country for the last three years, with practically no shows whatsoever, so I guess I deserved seeing it. Envy away homie, it's yo birthday (cry if you want to)


----------



## Biscuits (Oct 3, 2007)

public enemy, big daddy kane, and ice cube at their peaks

Just found this when going through some Rakim videos...


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey, does anyone listen to Devin the Dude?

**EDIT**
Here's a fanmade vid to one of my favorite songs.


----------



## Dre (Oct 3, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=izrMDMnCwao[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Perverse (Oct 3, 2007)

Dre, your ava makes me drool.


----------



## Dre (Oct 3, 2007)

Dub Fresh said:


> Dre, your ava makes me drool.


*
Nelly is so slept on, to me shes one of the baddest chicks out right now.*


----------



## Cax (Oct 3, 2007)

I dont hate nelly, but i dislike her music. Its played everywhere in australia.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Oct 3, 2007)

Dre said:


> *
> Nelly is so slept on, to me shes one of the baddest chicks out right now.*



Whats her background anyway? Isnt she spanish or something?


----------



## furious styles (Oct 3, 2007)

Cax said:


> I dont hate nelly, but i dislike her music. Its played everywhere in australia.



It's played everywhere here too. It's the kind of music I don't listen to the radio because of.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 3, 2007)

cheifrocka said:


> It's played everywhere here too. *It's the kind of music I don't listen to the radio because of.*


LOL! Now that was funny. I tried to rep but it didn't let me.

I don't really dig Nelly Furtado. She started out as her unique self, then somewhere along the line became another Fergie.


----------



## Tousen (Oct 3, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> LOL! Now that was funny. I tried to rep but it didn't let me.
> 
> I don't really dig Nelly Furtado. She started out as her unique self, then somewhere along the line became another Fergie.



nelly furado>fergie when it comes to looks


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 3, 2007)

No doubt, I'm saying that's the mold that they put her in.

Nelly Furtado 2001 > Nelly Furtado now


----------



## Tousen (Oct 3, 2007)

i think luda kinda fell off a little bit..he needs a new album or a good single or something to prove me different


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 3, 2007)

Luda is focusing on the business end of things  for the time being.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 3, 2007)

Skeets said:


> song
> 
> Just found this when going through some Rakim videos...



Dope interview.  That French dude needs to recognize who he's talking to though. 

When it ended and they played Ra's audio, you just know he's the king.

I don't really rate Eminem that highly though, and come on Redman *is already* the serious clown of hip-hop, I don't know what the French guy was talkin about.


----------



## Dre (Oct 3, 2007)

T.I. New video Hurt feat busta


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 3, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0eVa11fv_iM[/YOUTUBE]


Dirty Version (loads slower)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VI56K-bCnsU[/YOUTUBE]


Xzibit used to be the shit.


----------



## Space Jam (Oct 3, 2007)

Yes at one point X was kinda nice...I heard some of his last album though..he`s just a sterotype now.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 3, 2007)

Rasassination said:


> Yes at one point X was kinda nice...I heard some of his last album though..he`s just a sterotype now.



As soon as he went to Aftermath he started slippin. It's kinda sad when you see him then & now. Anyway I did check out Full Circle back then and I was expecting a disappointment and found one. X in the 'Speed Of Life' / '40 Dayz & Nights' was one of my favorite West Coast rappers. 

Anyway here was a highlight of Full Circle - "Thank You", I caught this performance on Youtube about a year ago. Throwback kinda song. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QAiDPEPn0Hs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 3, 2007)

Rasassination said:


> Yes at one point X was kinda nice...I heard some of his last album though..he`s just a sterotype now.


He ripped it on this new song with Snoop I heard earlier this week. My boy brought a mixtape back from Cali last week so I don't know the mane of it.


----------



## furious styles (Oct 3, 2007)

X was really solid on Man vs. Machine and that's the last thing I've owned / really listened to from him. good enough fo me


----------



## JBarnz008 (Oct 3, 2007)

?<3 said:


> Sent you my two favorite DMX albums (Flesh of my Flesh and It's Dark & Hell is Hot)



Good lookin' gonna listen to these closely.


----------



## Miyata Prime (Oct 3, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cw51c-FxMFA[/YOUTUBE]

Pretty good dmx song, I cant find one with just the song, anyway ignore the naruto in it


----------



## Tousen (Oct 3, 2007)

JB008 said:


> Good lookin' gonna listen to these closely.



man i dont know where i would of been without dmx in my life..especially those times when i was feeling angry


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 3, 2007)

"The snake... The rat... The cat and the dogg..."

That's my song along with "Slippin". if I hadn't listened to it I would've hurt some one. I'm glad you guys brought X up, my original cd collection was stolen so I need to get his stuff again.

*downloading them all*


----------



## Lone Gunman (Oct 3, 2007)

Tousen said:


> man i dont know where i would of been without dmx in my life..especially those times when i was feeling angry



I really love X's early work, but  I'm not much of a fan of the new stuff. I think that DMX really shines when he raps about philosophy, spirituality, and his own inner turmoil. I just hate how he's more focused on making club bangers.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 3, 2007)

Lone Gunman said:


> I really love X's early work, but I'm not much of a fan of the new stuff. I think that DMX really shines when he raps about philosophy, spirituality, and his own inner turmoil. *I just hate how he's more focused on making club bangers.*


I know. Party Up was hot garbage.


----------



## Tousen (Oct 3, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> I know. Party Up was hot garbage.



True story..that Get It On The Floor song he did with Swizz Beats was also hot garbage 




but then again he was saying some real dmx shit in it


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 3, 2007)

Tousen said:


> True story..that Get It On The Floor song he did with Swizz Beats was also hot garbage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On the "Touch It" remix he said some realness too.


----------



## Tousen (Oct 3, 2007)

man all this talk about dmx gives me such a warm and fuzzy feeling..I cant wait for Belly 2 to come out


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 3, 2007)

I don't know why Hype Williams is so ashamed of Belly. I thought that it was a classic "hood movie".

I don't know no fucking Keyanna.


----------



## Lone Gunman (Oct 3, 2007)

X's new album is entitled "The Resurrection of Hip Hop." I really hope the album lives up to the title.


----------



## Tousen (Oct 3, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> I don't know why Hype Williams is so ashamed of Belly. I thought that it was a classic "hood movie".
> 
> I don't know no fucking Keyanna.



he said he was ashamed..I would be sooo proud of that movie


Even tho this might seem a little home due to the part where you see it..But his Back tattoo just fits him perfectly


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 3, 2007)

Tousen said:


> he said he was ashamed..I would be sooo proud of that movie


Yeah, whenever they (interviewers used to ask him about it, he'd change the subject of get mad. I don't know, maybe he thought he deserved an oscar or something. *shrugs*



Tousen said:


> *Even tho this might seem a little home due to the part where you see it..*But his Back tattoo just fits him perfectly


Huh? Rephrase please, I didn't quite understand. 

Yeah, his tattoo was tight. I almost got a similar one for my rottweiler R.I.P One love Bruiser.


----------



## Tousen (Oct 3, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> Yeah, whenever they (interviewers used to ask him about it, he'd change the subject of get mad. I don't know, maybe he thought he deserved an oscar or something. *shrugs*
> 
> 
> Huh? Rephrase please, I didn't quite understand.
> ...



well do you remember the part where you see it? Just bringing that up..people might think of it as a little homoish


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 3, 2007)

Tousen said:


> well do you remember the part where you see it? Just bringing that up..people might think of it as a little homoish


Oh when he was bonin Kiesha? That scene was too gangsta to be homo.

 "Shut the fuck up! LISTEN!!!" *starts boning*


----------



## DA Dave (Oct 3, 2007)

Lone Gunman said:


> X's new album is entitled "The Resurrection of Hip Hop." I really hope the album lives up to the title.



Rest assured it wont.


----------



## Tousen (Oct 3, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> Oh when he was bonin Kiesha? That scene was too gangsta to be homo.
> 
> "Shut the fuck up! LISTEN!!!" *starts boning*



that is true..she was taking it like a champ 




DA Dave said:


> Rest assured it wont.



how can you say it wont


----------



## DA Dave (Oct 3, 2007)

Tousen said:


> how can you say it wont



cause X fell off awhile ago and only got worse IMO


----------



## Tousen (Oct 3, 2007)

DA Dave said:


> cause X fell off awhile ago and only got worse IMO







when did he fall off?


----------



## DA Dave (Oct 3, 2007)

when he started doing a few random crimes, that BET show he had and DMX's last album sucked :/


----------



## Lone Gunman (Oct 3, 2007)

DA Dave said:


> cause X fell off awhile ago and only got worse IMO



I wouldn't say that, dude. I just think that he's been trying too hard to move units by making too many club songs. He's pretty much in the same place Nas was in his career when he made Nastradamus. Give him a chance. He might suprise you like how Nas suprised everyone with Stillmatic.


----------



## Tousen (Oct 3, 2007)

i dont know dave does have a point..I mean didnt dmx get arrested for trying to steal a plane or something


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 3, 2007)

Just because he got into some legal skirmishes doesn't mean he lyrically fell off...


----------



## Tousen (Oct 3, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> Just because he got into some legal skirmishes doesn't mean he lyrically fell off...



what the hell did he do again...oh yea didnt he try to enter a airport as a FBI agent and steal a car


----------



## Space Jam (Oct 3, 2007)

That shit cracks me up every time i hear it...even years later


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 3, 2007)

I know right! 

But you know he's gonna have some hard rhymes about that situation though... Probably another Damien/ Omen song.


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 3, 2007)

*New tracks*

J. Dilla Ft. Q-Tip & Talib Kweli - Lightworking

I'm loving this beat.

-

Wu-Tang Clan - While My Guitar Gently Weeps

This tracks samples The Beatles and features Erykah Badu. It might be a track on _8 Diagrams_, but I don't know for sure.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Oct 3, 2007)

^^I thought that track sampled the beatles?? I remember RZA said they want to thank Harrison's son for helping them clear the sample & Erykah Badu for helping make the track even better. It was something among those lines.


----------



## delirium (Oct 3, 2007)

Yeah, While My Guitar Gently Weeps is a George Harrison song.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 4, 2007)

That Wu track is called "The Heart Gently Weeps". Wow at the cost of the sample.



> Wixen wouldn't comment on just who authorized his company to give Wu-Tang the green light, but regardless, it didn't come cheap. As is the case anytime anyone uses a cleared sample, the Wu-Tang must pay a mechanical license fee to reproduce and distribute the album ... an amount that's set by law, but applies to each copy of the 8 Diagrams that the group sells.
> 
> *"If the Wu-Tang Clan sells a million copies of their album," Wixen said. "They would have to pay that mechanical license times 1 million." *



:S

Wu-Tang are gonna have to come real hard if they want to get Album Of The Year. I don't want to be a killjoy but I don't think they can do it. This track is alright though. The guitar is cool, it's done by George Harrison's son.


----------



## furious styles (Oct 4, 2007)

best use of "as my guitar gently weeps" in hip hop will always be dangermouse using it in "what more can i say" from the grey album.


----------



## Tousen (Oct 4, 2007)

Snake_108 said:


> That Wu track is called "The Heart Gently Weeps". Wow at the cost of the sample.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



to be honest i dont know..if people dont download the shit outta them they make actually make a good pocket of money..I mean its the WU


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 4, 2007)

I wonder if they'll add some ODB unreleased stuff (assuming he has any) on they new album.


----------



## Tousen (Oct 4, 2007)

that would be good shit...see there is 2 cds i am going to buy now..new dmx, new wu

i wonder if the oldies but goodies are coming back...wouldnt that be great


----------



## demonsharkreplicatejutsu (Oct 4, 2007)

Who will be the best rapper alive after lil wayne dies?


----------



## furious styles (Oct 4, 2007)

demonsharkreplicatejutsu said:


> Who will be the best rapper alive after lil wayne dies?



50 cent, obviously.


----------



## delirium (Oct 4, 2007)

Don't taint 50's name with such a pitiful title as greatest ever please. We all know he's above that.


----------



## Tousen (Oct 4, 2007)

cheifrocka said:


> 50 cent, obviously.



are you sure..i think too many people are sleeping on my man soulja boy



I mean seriously "Superman da Hoe" who can think of something like that


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 4, 2007)

Man, 50 is garbage...


Tousen said:


> are you sure..i think too many people are sleeping on my man soulja boy
> 
> 
> 
> I mean seriously "Superman da Hoe" who can think of something like that


Speaking of Soulja Boy, what the heck is a "yool"?


----------



## Tousen (Oct 4, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> Man, 50 is garbage...



                    .


----------



## furious styles (Oct 4, 2007)

?<3 said:


> Don't taint 50's name with such a pitiful title as greatest ever please. We all know he's above that.



true. GOAT doesn't even come close. 

"you know we don't give a darn if it's yo birfday"



Tousen said:


> are you sure..i think too many people are sleeping on my man soulja boy
> 
> 
> 
> I mean seriously "Superman da Hoe" who can think of something like that



i can't understand one word in that song except superman.


----------



## Tousen (Oct 4, 2007)

i have no clue anything soulja sez..i honestly wanna know where he got the dance from..it seriously looks like some epic secret club handshake or something


soulja boy is definitely making history in the world of hip hop as we know it..and whoever is the man that is writing the check for soulja boy needs to be stoned in board day light by the public


----------



## furious styles (Oct 4, 2007)

"souja boy bla blee ghuu ghee daah supamaaaaan guuh drrer ffskspl ddkeerf"

*plays steel drum in background*


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 4, 2007)

No matter how whack that kid is, I can't knock his hustle. The ringtone generation loves this sort of thing...


----------



## Tousen (Oct 4, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> No matter how whack that kid is, I can't knock his hustle. The ringtone generation loves this sort of thing...



you know mo for once im going to have to disagree with you


*Spoiler*: _My Serious Opinion_ 




*Spoiler*: _This is A Hustle_ 




*THIS IS A MAN THAT HAS PUT THOUGHT AND CREATIVITY AND IS TRYING TO GET SOME MONEY TO SURVIVE..THAT TO ME IS A HUSTLER*




*Spoiler*: _This is Not_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=cQf5poAK4s0[/YOUTUBE]
*THIS MAN HAS NO CREATIVITY OR THOUGHT..I MEAN I COULD PROBABLY GIVE A CRACK HEAD 5 BUCKS AND TELL THEM TO THINK OF A NEW DANCE AND IT WOULD PROBABLY BE BETTER THAT THIS ONE*







and that is my honest and 100% serious opinion


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 4, 2007)

Bwahahahahaha! "You have give out too much rep..."

But for real though, it was supply and demand. Young people were demanding something idotic to consume their time and well... They watched him "yoooool" and crank that soulja boy.


----------



## Biscuits (Oct 4, 2007)

J. Dilla Ft. Q-Tip & Talib Kweli - Lightworking

Is that gonna be on _The Renaissance_?


----------



## TobiasFunke (Oct 4, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> J. Dilla Ft. Q-Tip & Talib Kweli - Lightworking
> 
> I'm loving this beat.
> 
> ...



Good looking out on the new Wu! I'm loving it but.... I'm it's disappointing to me.  Ghostface killed this same beat like 2 years ago on his song Beatles

Beatles

Don't get me wrong, I think think the version with Wu and Erykah Badu is better, but with how much i heard this song get hyped up over the past few months I was expecting some brand new exclusive song.  I wasn't expecting to hear that beat again.


----------



## furious styles (Oct 4, 2007)

guys. i'm serious. Link removed


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 4, 2007)

Vanilla Ice > All


----------



## Biscuits (Oct 4, 2007)

True...True...


----------



## Cax (Oct 4, 2007)

That Jay Z song is actualy good.


----------



## Perverse (Oct 4, 2007)

That's because Jigga is actually good.


----------



## Cax (Oct 4, 2007)

Yeah no shit. He's smooth, gotta give him that


----------



## Perverse (Oct 4, 2007)

One of the smoothest flows in the game. Though admittedly, his flow is borrowed from the early Nas flow, methinks. I was listening to an old Nas EP, and he sounds like Jay-Z's flow, before Jay-Z came out.


----------



## Cax (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh really? It doesnt matter that much. I dont see a problem in a rapper adapting someone elses flow, as long as they remain original in any other aspect - or as much aspects as they can without being idiotic or just totally fucked up.


----------



## Space Jam (Oct 4, 2007)

xD i died a little inside when i went on Yahoo and on the front page it says "Soulja boi hiphops newest sensation" for millions of people to see..... A stupid ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) with some ghey sunglasses


----------



## Perverse (Oct 4, 2007)

The resemblance was really similar. Almost a copy. I dunno why Nas changed his flow, though. That shit was awesome.


----------



## Space Jam (Oct 4, 2007)

Where`s my sig Cax?


----------



## Perverse (Oct 4, 2007)

He wuz doin mine, bitch.


----------



## Cax (Oct 4, 2007)

Fuckin forgot

What did you want again, i got PS open.


----------



## Perverse (Oct 4, 2007)

Black Star is filled with win. Mos and Talib have this awesome give-and-take, like they feed off each other's energy.


----------



## Tousen (Oct 4, 2007)

who is better TI or Luda ???


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 4, 2007)

cheifrocka said:


> best use of "as my guitar gently weeps" in hip hop will always be dangermouse using it in "what more can i say" from the grey album.



He almost got the life sued out of him for breaching the sampling laws for that. 



			
				Dub Fresh said:
			
		

> One of the smoothest flows in the game. Though admittedly, his flow is borrowed from the early Nas flow, methinks. I was listening to an old Nas EP, and he sounds like Jay-Z's flow, before Jay-Z came out.



Fact. Listening to him before he released Reasonable Doubt, his flow was quite significantly different. Then in RD it's almost mirrored as was in Illmatic, particularly the earlier recorded tracks. To be honest, Jay-Z's flow isn't near Pharoahe's; Pharoahe is just slept on by the masses. 



			
				Tousen said:
			
		

> who is better TI or Luda ???



Personally not a fan of either, but Luda would eat him.


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 4, 2007)

Tousen said:


> who is better TI or Luda ???


Ludacris all day.


----------



## delirium (Oct 4, 2007)

> To be honest, Jay-Z's flow isn't near Pharoahe's; Pharoahe is just slept on by the masses.



When was Jay-Z's flow ever compared to Pharaoh's? Or was that just a general statement?


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 4, 2007)

I think it was a general statement. Snake's use to hearing people say Jay-Z has the best flow and these people have probably never heard of Pharoahe Monch, save for the _Oh No_ collaboration.


----------



## delirium (Oct 4, 2007)

People say Jay-Z has the best flow? 


Damn I'm out of the loop.


----------



## Tousen (Oct 4, 2007)

del im really feeling your set 



Snake_108 said:


> Personally not a fan of either, but Luda would eat him.



well Luda already did eat TI on that Stomp hit by Young Buck but i was saying as a overrall rapper.TI keeps calling himself the king of the South.. And I know luda is from the south so i always wonder why he never said anything


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 4, 2007)

?<3 said:


> People say Jay-Z has the best flow?
> 
> 
> Damn I'm out of the loop.


That can't be worse than saying Lil Wayne is the best rapper alive, surely?


----------



## delirium (Oct 4, 2007)

Tousen said:


> del im really feeling your set



Best rapper in the south. Believe it. 



Undercovermc said:


> That can't be worse than saying Lil Wayne is the best rapper alive, surely?



I meant, I've never heard people say that before. I must be out of the Hip Hop talk loop. Though.. Jay's flow does get trounced by Pharaoh's.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 4, 2007)

Fuck, i can't even listen to Hip hop anymore...What the fuck is this Soulja boy garbage these little motherfuckers are listening to nowadays?

I miss Doggy Style, the Chronic, NWA, Tupac, Biggie, Wu-Tang etc.


Superman that hoe? what the fuck does that mean bitch?!

I feel old.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 4, 2007)

?<3 said:


> People say Jay-Z has the best flow?
> 
> 
> Damn I'm out of the loop.



You must have been out of the loop. Not only does Jay have the best flow, he's the greatest MC of all-time. 

I'm not a Jay-Z hater but he's a biter, and that's not an opinion. 




			
				~RAGING BONER~ said:
			
		

> Fuck, i can't even listen to Hip hop anymore...What the fuck is this Soulja boy garbage these little motherfuckers are listening to nowadays?
> 
> I miss Doggy Style, the Chronic, NWA, Tupac, Biggie, Wu-Tang etc.
> 
> ...



No-one listens to that garbage here. The problem is that the only hip-hop that's put out there to the masses is the garbage stuff. If you were a rock fan, and all the quality rock acts were kept in the underground and all there was in the commercial scene was watered-down poprock you would be saying "Fuck, I can't even listen to rock anymore". There's quite a lot of hip-hop out right now that is still on-point with the quality of the past.


----------



## Tousen (Oct 4, 2007)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> Fuck, i can't even listen to Hip hop anymore...What the fuck is this Soulja boy garbage these little motherfuckers are listening to nowadays?
> 
> I miss Doggy Style, the Chronic, NWA, Tupac, Biggie, Wu-Tang etc.
> 
> ...



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e9vYDJCm63c[/YOUTUBE]


Del i believe it


----------



## furious styles (Oct 4, 2007)

Snake_108 said:


> No-one listens to that garbage here. The problem is that the only hip-hop that's put out there to the masses is the garbage stuff. If you were a rock fan, and all the quality rock acts were kept in the underground and all there was in the commercial scene was watered-down poprock you would be saying "Fuck, I can't even listen to rock anymore". There's quite a lot of hip-hop out right now that is still on-point with the quality of the past.



I can't listen to rock anymore. 

Rock on the radio = Hip Hop on the radio. Occasionally you get a solid nugget, but more often than not you will wade through shit for hours.


----------



## Tousen (Oct 4, 2007)

finally somebody posted ive been waiting to ask this question forever


*WHO DO YOU THINK IS DOING BETTER WHEN IT COMES TO THE LADIES JAY-Z OR NAS?(IN OTHER WORDS BEYONCE OR KELIS) 

PLEASE DISCUSS PICS WOULD BE NICE TOO *


----------



## Lone Gunman (Oct 4, 2007)

Tousen said:


> finally somebody posted ive been waiting to ask this question forever
> 
> 
> *WHO DO YOU THINK IS DOING BETTER WHEN IT COMES TO THE LADIES JAY-Z OR NAS?(IN OTHER WORDS BEYONCE OR KELIS)
> ...



I think Jay-Z wins this one, because usually dudes like Jay-Z don't end up with chicks like Beyonce.


----------



## MidnightToker426 (Oct 4, 2007)

Jay -Z is uglier, but Nas doesn't seem very approachable in a romantic type of way, I guess. It's be like getting hit on by your uncle.

Gotta say Jay-Z


----------



## JBarnz008 (Oct 4, 2007)

Tousen said:


> who is better TI or Luda ???



Luda, yea baby


and I listen to Pharoahe Monch, I like Trilogy from him.


----------



## Dre (Oct 4, 2007)

genjo-subbed trailer

*Immortal technique- the other white meat*


----------



## Space Jam (Oct 4, 2007)

Cax said:


> Fuckin forgot
> 
> What did you want again, i got PS open.



Ras kass


----------



## Tousen (Oct 4, 2007)

so everyone is pretty much saying Jay-z got the better half of the deal because Beyonce>Kelis


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 4, 2007)

Immortal Technique is a lyrical beast. Listen to his Revolutionary albums, if you haven't already.


----------



## furious styles (Oct 4, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> Immortal Technique is a lyrical beast. Listen to his Revolutionary albums, if you haven't already.



I think jkingler has made sure of that.


----------



## Space Jam (Oct 4, 2007)

Revolutionary vol. 2 is one of the best albums of the last few years.

anybody like Masta Ace?


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 4, 2007)

cheifrocka said:


> I think jkingler has made sure of that.


There's a new generation of members in the MD that don't even go into the pimping section.


----------



## TobiasFunke (Oct 4, 2007)

Tousen said:


> so everyone is pretty much saying Jay-z got the better half of the deal because Beyonce>Kelis



Not only that, but Jay z tapped Nas Baby momma so Jay Z takes this one easily. 

Remember how everyone said Jay was wrong for dropping super ugly? "Left Condom's on your baby seat"


----------



## TobiasFunke (Oct 4, 2007)

Soulja Boy does in fact suck.  I was really hyped when he came out though.

At first I thought it was the *ORIGINAL* Soulja Boy from the Group Mo Thugs who had 2 platnum albums...  I was so disappointed when i finally heard him.

But in memory of the original:

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=l974a0bb398[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 4, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> Immortal Technique is a lyrical beast. Listen to his Revolutionary albums, if you haven't already.



Unfortunately his choppy flow reduces the impact. 



			
				Rasassination said:
			
		

> Revolutionary vol. 2 is one of the best albums of the last few years.
> 
> anybody like Masta Ace?



I haven't heard much of him, but what I hear is good. I have a few random tracks from Slaughtahouse & the Long Hot Summer album. Don't hear his name around much, he's underrated.


----------



## Space Jam (Oct 4, 2007)

Yea u hit the nail on the head. He is really underrated.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Oct 4, 2007)

I know we aint really talkin bout Wu right now. But from the two tracks i've heard that will be on 8 Diagrams, Rae just sounds like he's bored when he's spittin.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm more concerned with GZA, his presence doesn't sound like what it used to be.


----------



## Space Jam (Oct 4, 2007)

I liked Gza`s verse on watch yo mouth.

His last release, i think it was the one with Dj muggs was good too.


----------



## furious styles (Oct 4, 2007)

Grandmasters with DJ Muggs was superb.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 4, 2007)

Rasassination said:
			
		

> I liked Gza`s verse on watch yo mouth.
> 
> His last release, i think it was the one with Dj muggs was good too.



He was stellar on the DJ Muggs release, but I didn't think he was up to standard on Watch Yo Mouth. IIRC his voice was lazy. I didn't like that song at all really, hope it's one of the worser tracks on 8 Diagrams.  

Wu-Tang need GZA to perform for their album to be good.


----------



## delirium (Oct 4, 2007)

Well.. they're all kinda old now. I don't really think we can (or should) expect them to come with that same energy they did when 15 years younger. It's a different time.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Oct 4, 2007)

True, but Rae still had a little of that energy on 3 Bricks off of Ghost's Fishscale.


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 4, 2007)

It's kind of foolish to expect 07 Wu to sound like 93 Wu. I enjoy the new sound I think the albums going to be more laidback then the usual Wu release.

On Masta Ace:
Masta Ace is easily in the running for G.O.A.T


----------



## furious styles (Oct 4, 2007)

Ghostface is still bringin it. Fishscale is amazing.


----------



## Cax (Oct 4, 2007)

Because i love Wu so much, i wouldnt give two shits if they sound different. Just as long as they sound good.


----------



## DA Dave (Oct 4, 2007)

Tousen said:


> who is better TI or Luda ???



I could listen to T.I. a lot longer then luda lol.

/late reply is late


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 5, 2007)

?<3 said:


> Well.. they're all kinda old now. I don't really think we can (or should) expect them to come with that same energy they did when 15 years younger. It's a different time.



I agree. I feel the same about other artists who have been in the game for so long & they're still making music. It's what I say when people say "If Rakim is so good, why was that recent so-and-so track nothing special?" [Same  for KRS-1]. I don't hardly check for their newer stuff, basically because it's not indicative at all of their peak or the sound I'm used to. I don't think it's disrespect to them, but in the end KRS-1 or whoever will keep making music until they want to stop, regardless of whether someone thinks they fell off or whatever. I just ignore that for the most part. 

To be honest about the Wu, I'm not really anticipating their new album that much anyway. Their group efforts seriously degraded after the debut step by step; I'm just hoping for one really insane track that I can listen to and say that's the classic Wu sound.


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 5, 2007)

*New tracks*

Nas - Surviving The Times

Crooked I - Kill Us All (Hip Hop Weekly 27 Freestyle)

Scribe Ft. Talib Kweli - Be Alright

Consequence Ft. Nas - Close The Door (DJ)


----------



## Cax (Oct 5, 2007)

Crooked killed it again.


----------



## Cax (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah no shit. That right there is golden


----------



## delirium (Oct 5, 2007)




----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 5, 2007)




----------



## Tousen (Oct 5, 2007)

*TOOK ME FOREVER TO FIND THIS SHIT*
[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=VRl78By1ZqA[/YOUTUBE]

i grew up listening to these guys


----------



## Biscuits (Oct 5, 2007)

​


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 5, 2007)

Tousen said:


> *TOOK ME FOREVER TO FIND THIS SHIT*
> [YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=VRl78By1ZqA[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> i grew up listening to these guys



Yeah, good find. I still can't load these damn videos though. Their servers are too slow.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 5, 2007)

This is one of my favorite hip-hop songs of all-time. Everything about it meshes together to form classic win. 

AZ - Rather Unique

The amount of times I've listened to this track, and it's still ridiculous everytime I hear it.


----------



## Biscuits (Oct 5, 2007)

Speaking of AZ.
​


----------



## Tousen (Oct 5, 2007)

Snake_108 said:


> Yeah, good find. I still can't load these damn videos though. Their servers are too slow.



so there is someone else there..that knows about these two..and here i thought i was alone


----------



## delirium (Oct 5, 2007)

Who doesn't know about Das Efx? They started that whole -iggidy shit. Like.. "You best to, chiggidy check yo'self before you wreak yourself"


----------



## Tousen (Oct 5, 2007)

i just always thought there was such a difference in everyones likings..and since they are so many artist out there..if someone would come across something like das efx they would just be like wtf is this



like kris kross


----------



## Cax (Oct 6, 2007)

Das efx is good.

And tousen: Proud Lobbyist of the Largest FC (and Overall Thread) on NF, 

Whats the largest FC/overall thread on NF?


----------



## Tousen (Oct 6, 2007)

Cax said:


> Das efx is good.
> 
> And tousen: Proud Lobbyist of the Largest FC (and Overall Thread) on NF,
> 
> Whats the largest FC/overall thread on NF?



                          .


----------



## Cax (Oct 6, 2007)

Golden byakugan...? And you're the lobbyist..?


----------



## Perverse (Oct 6, 2007)

Check out my new blog. It's hip-hop related.


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 6, 2007)

Wow, Atmosphere puts on a great show.


----------



## Tousen (Oct 6, 2007)

Cax said:


> Golden byakugan...? And you're the lobbyist..?



if you have any questions please go here


----------



## Perverse (Oct 6, 2007)

Everyone listen to Blue Scholars. NOW!


----------



## Cax (Oct 6, 2007)

Already have been Shawn


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 6, 2007)

Copywrites new mix tape. Great or Greatest?


----------



## Green Lantern (Oct 6, 2007)

*DJ *MUTHA LOVING *DECKSTREAM*!

WHERE CAN I GET ?

DAMMIT!

I MUST COP!

SOMEONE! ANYONE!


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 6, 2007)

Radish, I looked everywhere for it when I saw your request, because I want it too. I just don't think it's anywhere on the internet yet. I'll keep checking and I'll send it your way, when I get it.

*ED!*t: Cax, I'll be on later.


----------



## Cax (Oct 6, 2007)

MC, any chance of you getting on MSN sooner or later?


----------



## Space Jam (Oct 6, 2007)

Been listening to Celph Titled alot lately...

where is my sig cax?


----------



## Green Lantern (Oct 6, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> Radish, I looked everywhere for it when I saw your request, because I want it too. I just don't think it's anywhere on the internet yet. I'll keep checking and I'll send it your way, when I get it.
> 
> *ED!*t: Cax, I'll be on later.





Maybe I'm being a tad overly dramatic/overly demanding.

Apparently it only dropped on the 3rd Oct 

Which is why it is nowhere to be found on the internet


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (Oct 6, 2007)

Green Lantern said:


> *DJ *MUTHA LOVING *DECKSTREAM*!
> 
> WHERE CAN I GET ?
> 
> ...



I'm feeling the exact same thing after hearing *Can You Let Me Know* with Lupe as well as this.

Just be patient as people from this department seem to always pull through with this sort of shit.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Oct 6, 2007)

Jedi Mind Tricks said:


> I'm feeling the exact same thing after hearing *Can You Let Me Know* with Lupe



Watever that is I'm dl it now.


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 6, 2007)

Lupe Fiasco Ft. Verbal & Sarah Green - Can You Let Me Know


----------



## JBarnz008 (Oct 6, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> Lupe Fiasco Ft. Verbal & Sarah Green - Can You Let Me Know



Saved me the trouble, thnx a lot. Reps if i can.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Oct 6, 2007)

Ay yo all yall dudes need to check this thread out from Wu-Tang Corp. Some of you may have seen it, idk but its dope as hell. Its a thread HipHop sample thread. Basically people can just post the name of the song thats being linked to & what hiphop song it was sampled by. Its dope to listen to those tracks & see what the hip hop producers did when they sampled it for a new track.

*EDIT:* 

lol how the hell did i forget the link


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 6, 2007)

[youtube=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=566XHQqmG8g]Mos Def Gets Tight Over A Lack Of Jena 6 Support[/youtube]
If you're not familiar with the event Mos Def is speaking about read this article: Support Jen 6.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 6, 2007)

LeathaFace said:


> Ay yo all yall dudes need to check this thread out from Wu-Tang Corp. Some of you may have seen it, idk but its dope as hell. Its a thread HipHop sample thread. Basically people can just post the name of the song thats being linked to & what hiphop song it was sampled by. Its dope to listen to those tracks & see what the hip hop producers did when they sampled it for a new track.
> 
> *EDIT:*
> 
> lol how the hell did i forget the link



Good lookin out. I've got a compiled list of hip-hop samples, saved from way back. It's a long list, don't know how many posts this will take up. 



*Spoiler*: __ 



#Misc\
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
aaron neville - hercules (young mc - i come off).mp3
Al Green - The Letter (CNN - LA LA, Immortal Technique - Creation & Destruction).mp3
Al Hirt - Harlem Hendo (The Roots - Stay Cool).mp3
al_green - let's_stay_together (Young Chris - Good or BAd).mp3
al_green - love_and_happiness (Busta Rhymes - Turn It Up).mp3
Area Code 615 - Stone Fox Chase (Bubba Sparxx - Jimmy Mathis).mp3
Bar Kays - sang and dance (Will Smith - Gettin Jiggy With It).mp3
Barbara Streisand - Faure Pavane (Xzibit - Paparazzi).mp3
Barrington Levy - Broader than broadway (Shyne - Bad Boy).mp3
bernard wright - spinnin (skee-lo - i wish).mp3
billy preston - you are so beautiful (royal flush - worldwide).mp3
Blood Sweat & Tears - I'll Love You More Than You'll Ever Know (Cunninglynguists - Love Aint Remix & Paulos' Trumpet).mp3
bloodstone-im_just_doing_my_job_(doin_my_job)-sauce.mp3
Bob James - I Want to Thank You (Louis Logic - Factotum).mp3
booker t. & the mg's - sunny (Gravediggaz - 1-800 Suicide).mp3
Buster Williams ft. Roy Ayers - Vibrations (Big L's - Put it On).mp3
childrenofthesun (Eminem - The Way I Am).mp3
chi-lites - what do i wish for (sacrifice).mp3
Classics IV - Traces of Love [CunninLynguists - Love Aint].mp3
Club Nouveau - Why You Treat Me So Bad (Luniz - I Got 5 On It).mp3
crusaders - whispering pine [jeru the damaja - da bitches].mp3
curtis mayfield - hard times (casual - follow the funk).mp3
danny elfman - psycho theme (busta rhymes - gimme some more).mp3
David Grusin - I've Got You Where I Want You (Amerie - Why Dont We Fall in Love).mp3
Debarge - All this Love [AZ - Problems].mp3
delfonics-ready_or_not_here_i_come (Missy Elliott - Sock It To Me & Fugees - Ready or Not).mp3
Dennis Coffey - Scorpio (the fugees - the score (interlude)).mp3
Dennis Edwards - Dont Look Any Further (Eric B & Rakim - Paid in Full).mp3
dexter wansel - New Beginning (the lox 24 hrs to live)).mp3
Dexter Wansels - New Beginning (The Lox - Money Power Respect).mp3
dorothy ashby - come live with me (j-love's & large professor's - cool).mp3
earth, wind & fire - mom (dj quik - speed).mp3
El debarge - i like it (warren g - i want it all).mp3
Frankie Smith's Double Dutch Bus (Missy Elliott - Gossip Folks).mp3
Freda Payne - I Get High (Styles P - I get High).mp3
Galt MacDermot - Space (busta rhymes - whoo haa).mp3
Gary Burton Quartet - Las Vegas Tango (Cypress Hill - Illussions).mp3
george mccrae - I Get Lifted (keith murray).mp3
Gong's Mandrake (Jadakiss - Why).mp3
Grover Washington - moonstreams - DMX Slippin.mp3
Grover Washington jr - Hydra (Black Moon - How Many MCs).mp3
harvey averne - you're no good (house of pain - put your head out).mp3
henry mancini - police woman (Outkast - Skew it on the Bar-B).mp3
Isaac Hayes - they long to be close to you (Young Ones - Life We Chose).mp3
It's all the way live (Coolio).mp3
james brown - funky drummer (public enemy - fight the power).mp3
Jeff Buckley - We All Fall in Love Sometimes [CunninLynguists - Rain].mp3
jimmy_ponder-while_my_guitar_gently_weeps (eminem - hailie's song).mp3
John Barry - Diamonds Are Forever (Lone Catalysts - Due Process).mp3
John Dankworth - Return From the Ashes (Cee Lo - Evening News).mp3
joni mitchell - got till it's gone (Janet Jackson ft. Q-Tip - Got Til It's Gone).mp3
Keni Burke - Risin to the Top (Mary J. Blige - All Night Long).mp3
Kool and the Gang's Soul Vibrations (Joe Budden - Pump It Up).mp3
Labelle - Isnt it a Shame (Nelly - My Place).mp3
Lamont Dozier - Prelude to Rose [OutKast - Jazzy Belle].mp3
Lamont Dozier - Shine (Pharoahe Monch - Mayor).mp3
lee dorsey - get out my life woman (cypress hill - hits from the bong).mp3
les mccann - go on and cry (Warren G - Runnin Without Breaks).mp3
les_demerle-a_day_in_the_life (O.C. - Times Up).mp3
mandrill - khidja (Quasimoto - Green Power).mp3
Maxwell - Til the Cops Come Knockin' (Pharoahe Monch - Queens).mp3
Michael McDonald- I Keep Forgetting (warren g regulate).mp3
Millie Jackson- You're The Joy Of My Life (Fat Joe- Shit Is This Real).mp3
MINNIE RIPERTON - here we go (AZ - Gimme Yours).mp3
Minnie Ripperton - Adventures In Paradise (Eminem - Any Man).mp3
monty_alexander-love_has_a_way (rakim - the saga begins).mp3
oliver sain - night time (Ras Kass ft. RZA - The End).mp3
p_collins-in_the_air_tonight (dmx - i can feel it).mp3
Patrice rushen (Common - Reminding Me Of Self).MP3
pete moore - shady blues (lootpack's answers)(pacewon's i declare war).mp3
Pleasure - Thoughts of Old Flames [Rakim - Remember that].mp3
Quincy Jones - Summer in the City (The Pharcyde - Passing Me By).mp3
Quincy Jones (Dreamwarriors - My Definition of a Boombastic Jazz Style).MP3
rick james - superfreak (mc hammer - can't touch this).mp3
Rick James & Teena Marie - Happy (Soul Supreme - Queen).mp3
roberta flack - killing me softly (fugees - killing me softly).mp3
ronnie and debra laws - very special (big daddy kane - very special).mp3
sammy nestico - shore line drive (Fat Joe - Succes).mp3
Saudade Vem Correndo (The Pharcyde - Runnin - 2mins in).mp3
Skatalites - James Bond (Theme).mp3
Sly & The Family Stone - Everybody Is A Star (The Roots - Star).mp3
Soho- Hot Music (K-Os - Superstar part 0 etc).mp3
southside movement - funk talk (gravediggaz).mp3
Styles the life sample-Aretha Franklin Long Winding Road.mp3
Take You Back from the Rocky soundtrack (Skillz - Take it Back).mp3
Tenor Saw - Ring the Alarm (Kardinal offishal - Maxine).mp3
TERRYB (Busta Rhymes - Extintion Level Event).MP3
the dean and i (Terrorsquad - Hum Drum).mp3
the jackson 5 - abc (naughty by nature - opp).mp3
The Shadows - Apache (Incredible Bongo Band - Apache).mp3
The Specials - ghost town (Redman - Ill at Will Intro & Outro).mp3
The Stylistics - People Make The World Go Round (WSC - Gangstas Make The World Go Round).MP3
the stylistics - stop look listen (Jean Grae - Love Song).mp3
thunder and lightning-bumpin' bus stop (No ID - The_Real Weight).mp3
UPP - Give It To You Nasty (Eric B & Rakim - Put Your Hands Together).mp3
Youngblood Unlimited - Wah Wah Man (Akinyele - I Love Huh).mp3
Zoo - If You Lose Your Woman (Screwball ft M.O.P.'s - Torture).mp3


2pac\
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
dillinger - cocaine in my brain (2pac - holler if ya hear me, etc).mp3
In All My Wildest Dreams (2pac Dear Mama).mp3
Zapp - Be Alright (2pac - Keep Ya Head Up).mp3
Zapp And Roger - I Can Make You Dance (2pac - I Get Around).mp3


50 Cent\
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Barry White - its only love doing its thing (50 Cent - 21 Questions).mp3
Joe Simon - It Be's That Way Sometimes (Lil' Kim ft. 50 Cent - Magic Stick).mp3
Tavares - Out of the Picture (50 Cent - Many Men).mp3



9th Wonder\Little Brother - The Listening\
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Bobby Womack - And I Love Her (Little Brother - Speed).mp3
Cleo Laine - I Believe You (Little Brother - Whatever You Say).mp3
Creative Source - Pass the Feelin On (Little Brother - Love Joint revisited).mp3
Diana Ross & The Supremes - Stoned Love (Little Brother - Light it Up).mp3
Kool and the Gang - Wild and Peaceful (Little Brother - So Fabulous).mp3
Melba Moore - Sunny (Little Brother - The Listening).mp3


A Tribe Called Quest\#Misc\tribe vibes vol. 1\
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
01 - (Eugene Mcdaniels) - Jagger The Dagger [interludes].mp3
02 - (Grover Washington Jr.) - Loran's Dance [Push It Along].mp3
03 - (Jimmy Smith) - I'm Gonna Love You [Push It Along].mp3
04 - (Billy Brooks) - Fourty Days [Luck Of Lucien].mp3
05 - (Donald Byrd) - Think Twice.mp3
06 - (The Chambers Brothers) - Funky [Left My Wallet In El Segundo].mp3
07 - (Rotary Connection) - Memory Lane [Bonita Applebum].mp3
08 - (Ramp) - Daylight [Bonita Applebum Remix].mp3
09 - (Little Feat) - Fool Yourself (Skit) [Bonita Applebum].mp3
10 - (Lou Reed) - Walk On The Wild Side.mp3
11 - (Lonnie Liston Smith) - Spinning Wheel (Can I Kick It).mp3
-12- ruben wilson - inner city blues (youthful expressions).mp3
-13- kool and the gang - electric frog (mr. muhammad).mp3
-14- art blakey - a chant for bu (excursions).mp3
-15 - (Skit) - S.O.B. Drums.mp3
-16- weather report - young and fine (butter).mp3
-17- gary bartz - gentle smiles (butter).mp3
-18- chuck jackson (skit) - i like everything about you (butt.mp3
-19- grant green - down here on the ground (vibes and stuff).mp3
-20- jackie jackson - is it him or me (the infamous date rape.mp3
-22- willis jackson (skit) - ain't no sunshine (everything is.mp3
-23- sonny lester - green dolphin street (jazz (we've got)).mp3
-24- paul humphries - uncle willie's dream (what).mp3
-25- brother jack mcduff - oblighetto (scenario).mp3
-26- jimmy hendrix (skit) - little miss lover (scenario).mp3
-27- ronnie foster - mystic brew (electric relaxation).mp3
-28- brethren (skit) - inside love (electric relaxation).mp3
-30- the whatnauts - why can't people be colors too (oh my go.mp3


----------



## azuken (Oct 6, 2007)

Who should i go see, Blackalicious or Atmosphere?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 6, 2007)

Pt. III.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Jay-Z\#Misc\
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
01 - Tom Brock - I Love You More And More.mp3
02 - Jackie Moore - If.mp3
04-inside_you-eddie_henderson-cms.mp3
05-celebrate-commodores-cms.mp3
06-hey_whats_that_you_say-bro_2_bro-cms.mp3
07-you_turn_me_on-labelle-cms.mp3
08-moon_child-rick_james-cms.mp3
09-fools_paradise-melissa_morgan (Jay-Z - Can't Knock The Hustle).mp3
10 - Kenny Latimore - Let Me Go.mp3
12-fopp-ohio_players-cms.mp3
13-what_im_waiting_for-the_ojays-cms.mp3
14 - Lonnie Smith - A Garden Of Peace.mp3
15 - Ahmad Jamal - Pastures.mp3
15-hogans_thing-simon_haseley-cms.mp3
16-mothers_day-24_karat_black-cms.mp3
17 - Steve Cropper - Crop Dustin'.mp3
17-express-bt_express-cms.mp3
18 - The Moments - What's Your Name.mp3
18-imaginary_playmates-rene_and_angela-cms.mp3
19 - Talking Heads - Once In A Lifetime.mp3
19-on_the_hill-oliver_sain-cms.mp3
20 - Manu Dibango - Soul Makossa.mp3
22 - Boogie Boys - A Fly Girl (jay-z-i_know_what_girls_like_(feat._puff_daddy_and_lil_k im)-osr).mp3
23 - Annie - It's The Hard Knock Life (Jay-Z - Hardknock Life).mp3
24 - Jeff Lorber - Night Love.mp3
25 - Fearless Four - Rockin It (08_jay-z-(always_be_my)_sunshine_(feat._babyface_and_foxy_b rown)-osr).mp3
26 - Steve Arrington - Weak At The Knees.mp3
Al Green - Free At Last (Jay-Z - Momma Loves Me & Maty J. Blige - No One Else).mp3
Bobby Byrd - I'm Not to Blame (Jay-Z - U Dont Know).mp3
Bobby Glenn - Sounds Like A Love Song (Jay-Z - Song Cry).mp3
car_of_love-main_ingredient (Jay-Z - friend of foe 98 ).mp3
Chi-Lites - Are You My Woman (Beyonce & Jay-Z - Crazy In Love).mp3
Crop Dustin' - Steve Cropper (So Ghetto).mp3
Ecstacy - Ohio Players (Jay-Z - Brooklyns FInest).mp3
Ennio Morricone - The Ecstasy of Gold (Jay-Z - Blueprint 2).mp3
Garden Of Peace - Lonnie Liston Smith (Jay-Z - Dead Presidents).mp3
Hossam_Ramzy-Khusara_Khusara (Jay-Z - Big Pimpin).mp3
Hurry Up This Way Again - Stylistics (Jay-Z - Politics As Usual).mp3
Isaac Hayes - The Look Of Love (Jay-Z - Can I Live).mp3
khousara_ya_gara-abdel_halim_hafez (Jay-Z - Big Pimpin').mp3
let_your_hair_down-yvonne_fair (Jay-Z - Where I'm From).mp3
Marcus Miller - Much Too Much (Jayz - Cant Knock The Hustle).mp3
Natalie Cole - I Cant Break Away (Jay-Z - All I Need).mp3
Pastures - Ahmad Jamal (Jay-Z - Feelin It).mp3
R. Kelly - Woman's Threat (Jay-Z - Threat).mp3
The Persuaders - Trying Girls Out (Jay-Z - Girls Girls Girls remix).mp3
Tom Brock - There's Nothing in This World That Can Stop Me From Loving You (Jay-Z - Girls Girls Girls).mp3


Jay-Z\jay-z-the_black_samples-(ltd.ed.)-2003-thb\
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
01-hugo_montenegro-dizzy_(interlude_sample)-thb.mp3
02-the_chi_lites-thats_how_long_(december_4th_sample)-thb.mp3
03-mfsb-something_for_nothing_(what_more_can_say_sample)-thb.mp3
06-billy_squier-the_big_beat_(99_problems_sample)-thb.mp3
07-little_boy_blues-seed_of_love_(psa_sample)-thb.mp3
08-madonna-justify_my_love_(justify_my_thug_sample)-thb.mp3
10-los_angeles_negros-tu_y_tu_mirar_(my_1st_song_sample)-thb.mp3


Jurassic 5\
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
David Axelrod - Urizen (Jurassic 5 - Day at the Races).mp3
Ennio Morricone - La Lucertola (Jurassic 5 - Remember His Name).mp3
Freddie North - Love to Hate (Jurassic 5 - Break).mp3
Julius Brockington - This Feeling (Jurassic 5 - Freedom).mp3
Minnie Riperton - Les Fleurs (Jurassic 5 - Thin Line).mp3


Kanye West\#Misc\
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
aretha franklin - call me (slum village ft. kanye - selfish).mp3
Death In Vegas - All that glitters (Kanye West - Family Business).mp3
Jimmy Castor Bunch - I Just Wanna Stop (Kanye West - We Dont Care).mp3
The Beatles - Eleanor Rigby (Talib Kweli - Lonely People).mp3
The Main Ingredient - let me prove my love to you (Alicia Keys - U Don't Know My Name).mp3


Kanye West\kanye west - further behind the beats\
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
02-graham nash - chicago (beanie seigel - the truth).mp3
03-harold melvin and the blue notes - i miss you (jay z - this cant be life).mp3
07-diana ross - love hangover (geda k - respect carter).mp3
08-buffy sainte marie - lazarus (camron - dead or alive).mp3
09-gladys knight & the pips - and this is love (scarface - in cold blood).mp3
10-the originals - sunrise (scarface - guess who's back).mp3
11-the marvelettes - after all (jay z - poppin tags).mp3
12-chi lites - never had it so good (talib kweli - guerilla monsoon rap).mp3
13-al green - simply beautiful (talib kweli - good to you).mp3
15-norman connors - invitation (mos def - brown sugar).mp3


Kanye West\kanye_west-the_samples-2004-sauce\kanye_west-the_samples_(vol._1)-2004-sauce\
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
01-chaka_khan-through_the_fire_(through_the_wire)-sauce.mp3
02-luther_vandross-a_house_is_not_a_home_(slow_jamz)-sauce.mp3
03-lenny_williams-cause_i_love_you_(overnight_celebrit-sauce.mp3
04-bobby_blue_bland-aint_no_love_(heart_of_the_city)-sauce.mp3
05-john_holt-i_will_(encore)-sauce.mp3
06-bloodstone-im_just_doing_my_job_(doin_my_job)-sauce.mp3
07-david_ruffin-common_man_(never_change)-sauce.mp3
08-harold_melvinthe_blue_notes-miss_you_(this_cant_be_-sauce.mp3
09-lauryn_hill-mystery_of_iniquity_(all_falls_down)-sauce.mp3
10-max_romeo-i_chase_the_devil_(lucifer)-sauce.mp3
11-michael_jackson-p.y.t._(i_wanna_love_you)-sauce.mp3
12-zapp__roger-i_want_to_be_your_man_(let_me_tell_you_-sauce.mp3
13-al_green-simply_beautiful_(good_to_you)-sauce.mp3


Kanye West\kanye_west-the_samples-2004-sauce\kanye_west-the_samples_(vol._2)-2004-sauce\
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
01-the_main_ingredient-prove_my_love_to_you_(you_dont_-sauce.mp3
02-the_persuaders-trying_girls_out_(girls_girls_girls_-sauce.mp3
03-the_originals-sunrise_(guess_whos_back)-sauce.mp3
04-al_green-i_wish_you_were_here_(the_good_the_bad_the-sauce.mp3
05-the_doors-five_to_one_(takeover)-sauce.mp3
06-nina_simone-sinnerman_(get_by)-sauce.mp3
07-graham_nash-chicago_(the_truth)-sauce.mp3
08-norman_connors-invitation_(brown_sugar_(fine))-sauce.mp3
09-mandrill-movement_iv_(two_words)-sauce.mp3
10-diana_ross-love_hangover_(respect_carter__badonkado-sauce.mp3
11-gladys_knight-and_this_is_love_(in_cold_blood)-sauce.mp3
12-jackson_five-i_want_you_back_(izzo)-sauce.mp3
13-queen-we_are_the_champions_(paid_in_full-champions)-sauce.mp3


Kanye West\kanye_west-the_samples-2004-sauce\kanye_west-the_samples_(vol._3)-2004-sauce\
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
01-marvin_gaye-distant_lover_(spaceship)-sauce.mp3
02-eddie_kendricks-the_newness_is_gone_(poppa_was_a_pl-sauce.mp3
03-blackjack-maybe_its_the_power_of_love_(never_let_me-sauce.mp3
04-the_shirelles-dedicated_to_the_one_i_love_(dogs_out-sauce.mp3
05-jr._walker-darling_come_back_home_(heartbeat)-sauce.mp3
06-aretha_franklin-spirit_in_the_dark_(school_spirit)-sauce.mp3
07-buffy_sainte-marie-lazarus_(dead_or_alive)-sauce.mp3
08-the_marvelettes-after_all_(poppin_tags)-sauce.mp3
09-gino_vanelli-i_just_wanna_stop_(we_dont_care)-sauce.mp3
10-the_ohio_players-pride_and_vanity_(my_life)-sauce.mp3
11-the_chi-lites-never_had_it_so_good_(guerilla_monsoo-sauce.mp3
12-the_wings-old_siam_sir_(muzik)-sauce.mp3
13-arc_choir-walk_with_me_(jesus_walks)-sauce.mp3


LL Cool J\
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
02 - lyn collins - put it on the line (I Shot Ya).mp3
10 - [creative source] - who is he and what is he to you (ll cool j - phenomenom).mp3
Gangster Boogie (LL Cool J - Mama Said Knock You Out).mp3
Grace Jones - My Jamaican Guy (LL Cool J - Doin' It).mp3


M.O.P\
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Donny Hathaway & Roberta Flack - Be Real Black For Me (M.O.P - World Famous / Scarface - My Block).mp3
Foreigner - Cold As Ice (M.O.P. - Cold As Ice).mp3
Sam & Dave - Soul Sister, Brown Sugar (M.O.P. - Ante Up).mp3


Masta Ace\
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Dionne Warwick - Make it Easy on Yourself (Masta Ace - Hold U).mp3
Sister Sledge - Easier to Love (Masta Ace - Dont Understand).mp3
Spanky and Our Gang - Lazy Days (Masta Ace - Take a Walk).mp3
The Moody Blues - Dear Diary (Masta Ace - Dear Diary).mp3


Mobb Deep\#Misc\
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
01 - Giorgio Moroder - Tonys Theme.mp3
02 - Quincy Jones - Kitty With The Bent Frame.mp3
03 - R Grainer - Thackeray Meets Faculty.mp3
04 - Shook Ones Drum Skit
05 - The Spinners - Im Tired Of Giving.mp3
06 - Patrice Rushen - Where There Is Love.mp3
07 - Quincy Jones - Body Heat.mp3
08 - Norman Connors - You Are My Starship.mp3
09 - Willie Hutch - Love Theme.mp3
10 - Les Mccann - Benjamin (Right Back At You).mp3
13 - Isaac Hayes - Bumpys Lament.mp3
14 - Giorgio Moroder - Tonys Theme (Part 2).mp3
17 - Teddy Pendergrass - And If I Had.mp3
barclay james harvest - taking me higher (Mobb Deep - Get Away).mp3
Sade - Fear (Mobb Deep - Where your hear at).mp3

Nas\#Misc\
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
16-zulema-love_to_last_forever-chr.mp3
17-gong-babooji-chr.mp3
20-vicki_anderson-land_of_milk_and_honey-chr.mp3
22-soul_children-move-chr (on the real).mp3
23-love_unlimited-i_ll_move_u_no_mountain-chr.mp3
26-donald_byrd-flight_time-chr.mp3
billy joel - stiletto (nas - disciple).mp3
hubert_laws-the_rite_of_spring (One on One).mp3
Iron Butterfly - In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida (Thieves Theme).mp3


----------



## azuken (Oct 6, 2007)

WTF are those? Mash ups?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 6, 2007)

azuken said:


> WTF are those? Mash ups?



No, it's a list of hip-hop samples.


----------



## furious styles (Oct 6, 2007)

there's a bunch I wish that list had 

still pretty snazzy


----------



## Audrey (Oct 6, 2007)

I've recently listened to Busdriver. His music is pretty cool in my opinion.


----------



## Biscuits (Oct 6, 2007)

azuken said:


> Who should i go see, Blackalicious or Atmosphere?


Both?

If it was me I'd see Blackalicious...


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 6, 2007)

cheifrocka said:


> there's a bunch I wish that list had
> 
> still pretty snazzy



It was made in 2004, which is why there are no tracks after then. 



> I've recently listened to Busdriver. His music is pretty cool in my opinion.



Busdriver is insane in every sense of the word. He's completely original but his sound is just too weird for me. The only album I heard was Temporary Forever. I later found out a track was featured on a Tony Hawks game. He's definitely very abstract.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Oct 6, 2007)

Damn Snake you got mad songs homie. Haha i would try to get some but i got my brothers old comp so there's only bout 400mbs of free space left.


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 6, 2007)

LeathaFace, he doesn't have all of those songs. He listed the songs that have used samples in 2004 and prior. In the parenthesis, is the name of the hip-hop track that sampled the original.


----------



## DA Dave (Oct 7, 2007)

lot of damn samples


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 7, 2007)

Hmmm... Anyone hear willing to give me a list of ten relatively fresh groups/artists, or those that don't have an all too extensive discog? Need to expand on my hip-hop collection.


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 7, 2007)

Lupe Fiasco
Rhymefest
Gnarles Barkley

Lupe is a must. I'll edit this with more names soon.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 7, 2007)

Arigatou.

Also, anyone have any clue where the intro from JMT's *Servants in Heaven, Kings in Hell* came from?


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 7, 2007)

RZA - Instrumental Experience || Atmosphere - Sad Clown Bad Fall 10


----------



## Dre (Oct 7, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=atqFBB15Voc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## furious styles (Oct 7, 2007)

holy shit that's amazing.


----------



## Naruto_Sama (Oct 7, 2007)

Who is everybody's favourite female rappers?


----------



## delirium (Oct 7, 2007)

Lauryn Hill.

And right under.. Bahamadia, Yarah Bravo, Medusa, Melodia and Alexandrah and Tonya Combs if you'll count them.


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 7, 2007)

Lauryn Hill. It's a shame her live performances have been poor recently.

We were talking about female rappers in here, not too long ago.


----------



## Perverse (Oct 7, 2007)

Remy Ma isn't too bad. I really dislike Lady Sovereign, though.


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 7, 2007)

Dub Fresh said:


> Remy Ma isn't too bad. I really dislike Lady Sovereign, though.


I agree, she's terrible and I'm ashamed to have lived in the same town as her. Jay-Z made a bad move signing her to Def Jam. A couple of weeks ago I got fan-e-mail from a girl that thought I was Lady Sovereign.


----------



## Perverse (Oct 7, 2007)

Haha, awesome. I don't know what Jay saw in her, to be honest.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 7, 2007)

Dub Fresh said:


> Haha, awesome. I don't know what Jay saw in her, to be honest.



The white factor.


----------



## Biscuits (Oct 8, 2007)

Jean Grae and Apani B are really the only Female rappers I listen to...

Nice set UMC.
It's kind of funny that my friend copped _The New Danger_ earlier today at F.Y.E.
I copped me another copy of _Liquid Swords_.I melted my previous one...


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks and yeah that's a coincidence. But how did you manage to melt the original CD you had?


----------



## Biscuits (Oct 8, 2007)

I've been pumping that thing for the past 5 years...
Those fucking New York Potholes don't help either....
It had like 20 scratches,when I took it out the whip.


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 8, 2007)

I'm guessing your car has poor suspension then. 

If you plan to play the new copy of the CD in your car again, won't it get scratched like the first one? You should download it and burn onto a CD, that way, it doesn't really matter if it gets scratched.


----------



## Biscuits (Oct 8, 2007)

I actually have the mp3 files on my Comp,but the quality is horrible.I'll burn this thing in a few and to the collection the CD goes.


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 8, 2007)

That's the way to go.

--

Has anyone checked out the RZA album I pimped? Those beats are crack.


----------



## Perverse (Oct 8, 2007)

I never got it.


----------



## Biscuits (Oct 8, 2007)

2 Fresh,check the thread.

I'm gonna listen to it later tonight,when I go to bed.


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 8, 2007)

Okay, I think I'll start sending my pimps via PM to the hip-hop heads in here. Since Harley changed the 'links in threads' rule, I just put the link in the pimp thread.

RZA - Instrumental Experience || Atmosphere - Sad Clown Bad Fall 10


----------



## Perverse (Oct 8, 2007)

I don't go to the Music Pimping sub-forum all that often.


----------



## Biscuits (Oct 8, 2007)

Yeah,you should PM the pimps.Like Fresh said I don't go in there that often either.Only when I get a PM with the pimp.


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 8, 2007)

Noted. Watch out, some great albums are coming out soon.


----------



## Biscuits (Oct 8, 2007)

About 5 got my eyes and ears at the moment.
Lupe
Q-Tip
Wu-Tang
Rakim
....Shit,I forgot the last one!!!! 
I know I had 5.

hmmm...


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 8, 2007)

They all make excellent music.


----------



## DA Dave (Oct 8, 2007)

Q-Tip.. never heard him lol


----------



## Biscuits (Oct 8, 2007)

DA Dave said:


> Q-Tip.. never heard him lol


Joking right?


----------



## DA Dave (Oct 8, 2007)

Sadly I am not :[


----------



## Biscuits (Oct 8, 2007)

DA Dave said:


> Sadly I am not :[


I'm gonna give you positive rep...


----------



## DA Dave (Oct 8, 2007)

I'm DLing him now, lets not go crazy man


----------



## Biscuits (Oct 8, 2007)

His solo stuff doesn't compare to his 'A Tribe Called Quest' work...


----------



## DA Dave (Oct 8, 2007)

I'll look for that tomorrow then, i need some sleep shit lol.


----------



## Cax (Oct 8, 2007)

I think JMT is one of few bands/group of artists that can use so much homosexual disses, swear words and what not, and still sound fucking sweet.

I'm like Mussolini, I rule with a iron fist
I stab you in the bladder with a dagger and watch you die in piss
Cut inside your wrist, drink the blood, money
And your face is the perfect place for a slug, money
You ain't a thug money, you all maggots
You like to chill and hold hands with ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)
You like to conduct yourself like a savage
You like the smell of males on your mattress
Cause that's established, I fuckin hate you
I hate your mother and father, because they made you
I hate the universe, because it create you
I hate everyone and anything that embrace you
Who fuckin raised you? You a fuckin disgrace!
And if you come around my way you get bucked in the face
Get snuffed in the face, then I wack you
With razors, knives, guns and what have you

Thats some good shit.


----------



## Perverse (Oct 8, 2007)

Vinnie Paz's flow is definitely very nice. Despite his hardcore, sometimes horrorcore lyrics.


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 8, 2007)

Jus Allah > Vinnie P. IMO. He was a beast on Violent By Design and his Solo work is just as good.

I'm a prize,
FBI want me alive
They found the cold morgue and flies
I told em to drive
fall through knives till every single part of you dies
Couldn't figure my designs If you started at 5
Defend for youself, you'd be broken in tears
You fool you could probably pull rope through your ears
You sweat cold,
Graphed in original web-toed
My mind in the physical mode would explode
If what i knew spread round the globe
They'd start measuring my head for a crown of gold
Your weak soul is trying to climb a greased pole
In a deepest hole
Defeating man at his peakest role
And seek to read my power for its evil use
But I can see the truth
I can teach Greek to beetlejuice
I'm high as fucking hypodermic needle use
I'll even fucking piss in your mouth, give you legal proof



In case people are out of the loop. Jedi Mind Tricks "A History Of Violence" is set to drop in 08. Vinnie Paz, Jus Allah, and The Enemy of Mankind on the final JMT album.


----------



## Perverse (Oct 8, 2007)

Nah man, Vinnie Paz is a better MC. His flow is smoother, IMO.


----------



## Cax (Oct 8, 2007)

I can't pick between them. But allah is a beast too.

Was that verse from white nightmare?


----------



## furious styles (Oct 8, 2007)

I am one of the biggest JMT fans of all time, and I have to say that the one track that shows off the true impact of their aggresive flow is "Death March" off _Violent by Design._ Virtuoso, Vinnie, Jus, and Eso.

Jus Allah preys on the minds of the young
Silencing the devil that speaks with forked tongue
Taste my blade's sharpness
Ranked in no class like Marxist
The heartless
Rise out of darkness
I'm the last head you should ever try to fuck with
Be the next memeber in the cast of my snuffed vics
Rough shit, don't even attempt sleeping
At war with the demons that live in infernal regions
Spawned from eternal semen bred flesh predators
Wings of the arms on your heels like Pegasus
Grabbing your leg, so you live with the heavenless
Drop this prejudice and follow me to Exodus


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 8, 2007)

Final JMT?


----------



## Perverse (Oct 8, 2007)

Listening to Servants In Heaven, Kings In Hell as we speak. 

"My rap is sharp enough to slash your fuckin' veins and wrists
I put a knife into my heart to see if pain exists."


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 8, 2007)

Normal or exclusive edition? Because as I said before, the TERROR-remix of Heavy Metal Kings is nifty.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 8, 2007)

Man I can't get into Jedi Mind Tricks. Which is sad because Stoupe is a legend, I can't get with Vinnie Paz's flow. 



			
				Skeets said:
			
		

> His solo stuff doesn't compare to his 'A Tribe Called Quest' work...



Truth. Q-Tip is _criminally_ underrated. About a year ago I remember listenin to nothing but Tribe for a good month.


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 8, 2007)

Are any of you New Yorkers going to this concert?


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 8, 2007)

Nub Fresh said:


> Nah man, Vinnie Paz is a better MC. His flow is smoother, IMO.



But, Jus Allah just has insane presence. He always manages to outshine everyone on a track with him off energy alone, and his flow is consistent so I think it's intentional. Paz's flow can be either really good or really bad.


----------



## Space Jam (Oct 8, 2007)

Vinny Paz`s flow has been kinda off lately...


----------



## furious styles (Oct 8, 2007)

vinnie's flow continues to evolve. imo his sound on _Violent By Design_ will never be matched, simply because he's in a different place now, lyrically and otherwise.


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 8, 2007)

[youtube=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QfjqZC5iTU8]RZA on the Beatles' "My Guitar Gently Weeps"[/youtube]
It seems RZA has a lot of industry friends in the right places. That's a good look for the Wu.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Oct 8, 2007)

[Youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZYZYuCnbawg[/Youtube]

Damn, Papoose killed it in da Basement.


----------



## frozenfishsticks (Oct 8, 2007)

i've been listening to the wu & some of their solo albums a lot lately, and then method man came to my university two weeks ago to give a free concert, man was that crazy! i didn't know that they were working on another one, so I read about it a little and found out that they were going to  "while my guitar gently weeps" and title it "the heart gently weeps". for those who don't know, 8 diagrams, as it's called, should be released on december 4. you can listen to "the heart gently weeps" here:


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 8, 2007)

Yeah I posted a link to that song a few pages back. frozenfishsticks, since you're a Wu fan, check the RZA's _Instrumental Experience_ album. See  	
the Music Pimping sub-forum.


----------



## frozenfishsticks (Oct 8, 2007)

oh, hehe, i checked a couple pages back and didn't see one. but what was i thinking, of course undercovermc's on top of things. i'll look into that rza album, thanks


----------



## Perverse (Oct 8, 2007)

I'ma check that RZA album out soon.


----------



## Biscuits (Oct 8, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> [youtube=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QfjqZC5iTU8]RZA on the Beatles' "My Guitar Gently Weeps"[/youtube]
> It seems RZA has a lot of industry friends in the right places. That's a good look for the Wu.


RZA has to be one of the most respected people in ALL music,not just Hip-Hop.He's probably the most intelligent Person in all Hip-Hop...

John Frusciante...<3
One of my favorite Guitarist....



Nub Fresh said:


> I'ma check that RZA album out soon.


You should.I've been on it since last night.
Brilliant piece of work...


----------



## Perverse (Oct 8, 2007)

I'm only on the Intro, but it's fucking win thus far.


----------



## Biscuits (Oct 8, 2007)

I replayed the intro twice,on my first listen...


----------



## Naruto_Sama (Oct 9, 2007)

Who is the worst rapper to get famous?
And what are some reasons to dislike Tupac?
And I need some good Dr. Dre beats.
Mostly lyrical stuff but nice beats are aiight too.


----------



## Perverse (Oct 9, 2007)

1. 50 is one of the worst. 
2. Because he isn't very lyrical, and typified the gangsta image.
3. Get the instrumental version of 2001.
4. You want lyrical beats? I'm confused.


----------



## Biscuits (Oct 9, 2007)

Made me giggle for a few minutes...


----------



## DA Dave (Oct 9, 2007)

50 aint that bad on some tracks.


----------



## azuken (Oct 9, 2007)

I wouldnt even spend 50 cents ona 50 cent album.


----------



## DA Dave (Oct 9, 2007)

Lol, some people really just cant feel his flow even on good tracks, interesting.


----------



## azuken (Oct 9, 2007)

Get Rick > Anything. 

Plus he is too cocky, in a bad way, saying he ghostwrit everything on games album.


----------



## DA Dave (Oct 9, 2007)

haha not everything but I'm sure helped more then Game says.


----------



## azuken (Oct 9, 2007)

I dont know, i here a lot of lyrical similarities in both albums and i know 50 didnt ghostwrite doctors advocate.

And DA, Who is that in your avvy.


----------



## DA Dave (Oct 9, 2007)

Yeah good point, he is a cocky ass lol but really only those 2 and mabe Dre know for sure =/

and some 4chan hoe


----------



## azuken (Oct 9, 2007)

Gotta love the 4 cahn hoe's...

Ok, so i was looking like 3 pages back, why the fuck would you need that many damn samples.


----------



## DA Dave (Oct 9, 2007)

I dont know lmao, I was like wtf u cant be serious, lot of shit to read.


----------



## delirium (Oct 9, 2007)

azuken said:


> Gotta love the 4 cahn hoe's...
> 
> *Ok, so i was looking like 3 pages back, why the fuck would you need that many damn samples.*



Is this a serious question? Hip Hop is pretty much based on samples. Creating totally new composition of music is still kind of foreign in the Hip Hop realm. The only albums I could think of off the top of my head not using samples are YNQ albums (but those are jazz albums done by a Hip Hop producer) and The Roots' Do You Want More???


----------



## Cax (Oct 9, 2007)

Indeed. Samples are very, very important, no?


----------



## Perverse (Oct 9, 2007)

Have you heard of Audible Mainframe, Del? They're sort of a cross between Rage Against The Machine and The Roots. They use live instrumentation, and their music is tight. So far, they've released one album and one EP. I recommend both.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Oct 9, 2007)

^Hmm sounds like something i should check out.


----------



## Perverse (Oct 9, 2007)

Definitely. They are really good.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 9, 2007)

Sampling is basically one of the pillars of hip-hop. The amount of those samples I posted a few pages back don't even scratch the surface.

Also why it's quite annoying seeing people hate on Kanye for "over-sampling"; I don't think it means a degradation of skill whatsoever.


----------



## Perverse (Oct 9, 2007)

It's just the way hip-hop production is done these days. Ain't nothing wrong with that.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey, thanks for the single undercovermc. 

Hey, does anyone here remember these from

Digable Planets...


----------



## Cax (Oct 9, 2007)

yea Mo i remember them. You been on hiatus? Back?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 9, 2007)

I've been chillin with my girl while she's home on leave. I won't been online as much until she leaves again.


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 9, 2007)

[youtube=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TxPm0TZcqHU]KRS-One on 50 Cent & Kanye West[/youtube]
I think KRS-One's lost his mind. He's giving 50 Cent far too much credit and I didn't expect to hear some of these comments from him, in my life.

--

You can see Lupe in the background of this video and KRS-One didn't even give him an honourable mention.


----------



## furious styles (Oct 9, 2007)

krs is a little stir crazy off crack and the bible these days.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Oct 9, 2007)

cheifrocka said:


> krs is a little stir crazy off crack and the bible these days.



Word, because I dont know what else could've caused that 50 comment. He must wanna get signed to G-Unit so he can sell again.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 9, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> Hey, thanks for the single undercovermc.
> 
> Hey, does anyone here remember these from
> 
> Digable Planets...


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 9, 2007)

Snake don't hide from that video. I know KRS-One is one of your favourites. What do you think of his perception of 50 Cent and his music?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 9, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> *I think KRS-One's lost his mind. He's giving 50 Cent far too much credit and I didn't expect to hear some of these comments from him, in my life.*
> 
> --
> 
> You can see Lupe in the background of this video and KRS-One didn't even give him an honourable mention.


That was real talk about Kanye his whack fashion and his teenie bopping target audience. His thoughts on 50 Cent however... lawls


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 9, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> That was real talk about Kanye his whack fashion and his teenie bopping target audience. His thoughts on 50 Cent however... lawls


I'm not concerned with a music artists choice of clothing, I'm concerned with the quality of their music and for me Kanye West made a better album than 50 Cent this year. Many people criticise Andre 3000 for his abstract dress sense, but he makes great music. KRS-One said 50 Cent has "beats, rhymes and he's talking that shit". What rhymes? 50 Cent is far from lyrical and I would expect to hear that as an argument from a Lil' Wayne fan, not from a hip-hop veteran.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 9, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> I'm not concerned with a music artists choice of clothing, I'm concerned with the quality of their music and for me Kanye West made a better album than 50 Cent this year. Many people criticise Andre 3000 for his abstract dress sense, but he makes great music. KRS-One said 50 Cent has "beats, rhymes and he's talking that shit". What rhymes? 50 Cent is far from lyrical and I would expect to hear that as an argument from a Lil' Wayne fan, not from a hip-hop veteran.


My opinion is biased because I hate Kanye in general, but his album was better than 50's hands down.

Also, what's wrong with liking Lil' Wayne?


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 9, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> My opinion is biased because I hate Kanye in general, but his album was better than 50's hands down.
> 
> Also, what's wrong with liking Lil' Wayne?


Nothing per se, but the majority of fans of mainstream rap tend to say an artist like Lil' Wayne is the best because he has "sick rhymes" and "spits over hot beats". I know this because I used to be like that myself. But an educated person can see the lies in such claims. Also, KRS-One said 50 Cent is growing, which I find hard to believe because GRODT is a better album than Curtis.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 9, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> [youtube="TxPm0TZcqHU"]KRS-One on 50 Cent & Kanye West[/youtube]
> I think KRS-One's lost his mind. He's giving 50 Cent far too much credit and I didn't expect to hear some of these comments from him, in my life.
> 
> --
> ...


 
The Tcha's not crazy, I say he's making up shit on the spot. He probably doesn't keep up with today's rap scene anyway. [I bet he didn't even hear Graduation or Curtis.] 

LOL at his not-so-subliminals at Kanye. He'll be  when he sees this. 

Bottom line, he's the greatest of all-time.


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 9, 2007)

Snake_108 said:


> The Tcha's not crazy, I say he's making up shit on the spot. He probably doesn't keep up with today's rap scene anyway. [I bet he didn't even hear Graduation or Curtis.]
> 
> LOL at his not-so-subliminals at Kanye. He'll be  when he sees this.
> 
> Bottom line, he's the greatest of all-time.


The Teacher is a little crazy, evidently. Also, I thought Nas was the GOAT in your opinon, lol. I hope he's making it up on the spot because he's borderline riding 50 Cent in that interview and even casting Kanye outside of hip-hop to do so.


----------



## delirium (Oct 9, 2007)

Man.. I love listening to KRS talk. He's such an eloquent dude and he has such a commanding voice and presence and you just wanna listen..

But he also kinda contradicted himself there. Earlier he was talking about how the newer generation should be honoured too. And I agree. But the newer generation is making a newer form of Hip Hop (look at Def Jux, look at Anticon, look at Stonesthrow) and thus enter Kanye. He's doing exactly as KRS-One was talking about the ringtones and shit. You gotta flip it. And he's flipping his own style. Kanye's doing Kanye.

He was on point with everything else.. but that bit was hella weird with saying Kanye ain't Hip Hop. SMH


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 9, 2007)

He's a great speaker, but it was the 50 Cent comments that confused me.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 9, 2007)

I would love to see KRS' initial reaction to "crank that soulja boy" yooooool(?)


----------



## Lone Gunman (Oct 9, 2007)

I wonder which rappers KRS-One puts in the "microwave music" category.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Oct 9, 2007)

He probably threw his radio out the window & shot with his 9mm.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 9, 2007)

LeathaFace said:


> He probably threw his radio out the window & shot with his 9mm.


and said "yooooooool"


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Oct 9, 2007)

LOL @ M0

But like i probably said earlier on this forum dont yall think the whole Crank Dat type of songs is getting out of hand??? I mean next thang you know there's probably gonna be a crank dat OJ, goin something like.

OJ, bout to rip this shit
Now im finna killa this bitch
Stab her twice & slit her wrist
Out the door i dip

Now watch we RUUUUUUUUUUUUN, crank dat OJ, RUUUUUUUUUUUUUN crank dat OJ


----------



## Lone Gunman (Oct 9, 2007)

LeathaFace said:


> He probably threw his radio out the window & shot with his 9mm.



LOL. He did say he would bust the dudes in the ass at the club who weren't making hip hop.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 9, 2007)

LeathaFace said:
			
		

> Word, because I dont know what else could've caused that 50 comment. *He must wanna get signed to G-Unit so he can sell again.*


 
Wow. No respect. 



			
				Undercovermc said:
			
		

> The Teacher is a little crazy, evidently. Also, I thought Nas was the GOAT in your opinon, lol. I hope he's making it up on the spot because he's borderline riding 50 Cent in that interview and even casting Kanye outside of hip-hop to do so.





			
				?<3 said:
			
		

> But he also kinda contradicted himself there. Earlier he was talking about how the newer generation should be honoured too. And I agree. But the newer generation is making a newer form of Hip Hop (look at Def Jux, look at Anticon, look at Stonesthrow) and thus enter Kanye. He's doing exactly as KRS-One was talking about the ringtones and shit. You gotta flip it. And he's flipping his own style. Kanye's doing Kanye.



The contradictions in the same interview shows he didn't really know what he was saying in regards to 50 Cent & Kanye. 50 Cent was the one who initiated the sales war, but you saw what Kris had to say about sales-rappers. My guess is he only saw that Kanye video without hearing any of the rest of his album lol. I don't think anyone would agree with the way he said what he said, still. 

I honestly don't think Kris keeps up with the rap scene anymore. He's probably more up on his graff'ing, b-boyin, etc. than his rap nowadays, doing speeches for the Temple of Hip-Hop & whatnot.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Oct 9, 2007)

Snake_108 said:


> Wow. No respect.



Haha  I didnt mean it in a disrespectful way, because I aint got nothing against KRS, i love what he has the say about HipHop most of the time. I was just saying that he could be sorta trying to get 50 to like him so he can get signed to G-Unit & get better promotion & sell more records.


----------



## Dan (Oct 9, 2007)

LeathaFace said:


> Haha  I didnt mean it in a disrespectful way, because I aint got nothing against KRS, i love what he has the say about HipHop most of the time. I was just saying that he could be sorta trying to get 50 to like him so he can get signed to G-Unit & get better promotion & sell more records.


Its a shame that tactic didn't help Lloyd Banks.


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 9, 2007)

Banks was always down with G-Unit. A duo it didn't help was Mobb Deep, who sold out.


----------



## Lone Gunman (Oct 9, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> Banks was always down with G-Unit. A duo it didn't help was Mobb Deep, who sold out.



That reminds me, do y'all know why Saigon punched Prodigy of Mobb Deep out?


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 9, 2007)

Lone Gunman said:


> That reminds me, do y'all know why Saigon punched Prodigy of Mobb Deep out?


They got into an altercation at a performance. I don't know the exact details, but I think Saigon has beef with 50 Cent and Prodigy didn't like the way Saigon came on stage to perform without permission.


----------



## Dre (Oct 9, 2007)

*any one hear about Lupe getting sonned by Q-tip? I'm not posting the story cuz im lazy but if any one else heard about it- do you have any thoughts lol. *

*
Iron Soloman vs. Math*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WPEJjejyG7I[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uG3U8-MA_F4[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mTdgmTVs6aE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 9, 2007)

LeathaFace said:


> Haha  I didnt mean it in a disrespectful way, because I aint got nothing against KRS, i love what he has the say about HipHop most of the time. I was just saying that he could be sorta trying to get 50 to like him so he can get signed to G-Unit & get better promotion & sell more records.


 
Man .. you just wrote the same thing again in a polite way ! 

He would not sell his music out, period. It would probably be next to impossible for him to sell more records with G-Unit because he's such a dominant figurehead of the _opposite_ of what they're all about & no-one would buy it (the idea or the record). I can see why you would say something like that if you didn't know his music properly. KRS-One defines artistic integrity more so than anyone else I can think of.


----------



## Lone Gunman (Oct 9, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> They got into an altercation at a performance. I don't know the exact details, but I think Saigon has beef with 50 Cent and Prodigy didn't like the way Saigon came on stage to perform without permission.



Damn. I thought Saigon was above all of that beef shit. Back in the days when I was still watching mtv, I saw a special about him and how he wanted to bring positivity back into hip hop. Back then I didn't really like hip hop, but  he peaked my interest in the genre when I saw him bring both crips and bloods on the same stage with him while he was performing.


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 9, 2007)

Dre said:


> *any one hear about Lupe getting sonned by Q-tip? I'm not posting the story cuz im lazy but if any one else heard about it- do you have any thoughts lol. *


You're making it sound worse that it is. It's about the VH1 Hip-Hop Honours tribute for A Tribe Called Quest. Basically, Lupe flubbed a couple bars during the A Tribe Called Quest tribute and later stated he messed up because he hadn't really listened to their music and didn't plan to. He also said he only attended the Hip-Hop Honours tribute because Q-Tip reached out to him. Later in the week, Q-Tip said that he never "hunted [Lupe] down to be part of the tribute", he just agreed to let him on when VH1 pitched his name.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Oct 9, 2007)

I'll take that. Im the 1st to admit that i dont listen to KRS like that, in fact i listen very little.


----------



## Dre (Oct 9, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> You're making it sound worse that it is. It's about the VH1 Hip-Hop Honours tribute for A Tribe Called Quest. Basically, Lupe flubbed a couple bars during the A Tribe Called Quest tribute and later stated he messed up because he hadn't really listened to their music and didn't plan to. He also said he only attended the Hip-Hop Honours tribute because Q-Tip reached out to him. Later in the week, Q-tip said that he didn't "hunt Lupe down", he just agreed to let him on when VH1 pitched his name.



*
Nah im not making it seem like anything Lupe lied about Tip reaching out to him he tried to son Tip on the low- and then Tip gave him the subtle ether. Lupe took a loss.*


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 9, 2007)

Dre said:


> *
> Nah im not making it seem like anything Lupe lied about Tip reaching out to him he tried to son Tip on the low- and then Tip gave him the subtle ether. Lupe took a loss.*


Maybe you know something I don't, because to my knowledge there was no sonning and not ether lol. Anyway, I'm going to stop before I start to sound like a Lupe stan.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 9, 2007)

> So the reason why Lupe played himself is not because he forgot the words. I?ve seen Rakim mess-up his own verse. Completely human, completely understandable and completely forgivable.
> 
> But once he got bashed by Tribe fans, he said this on Okayplayer:
> 
> ...


 
 

But being serious, Lupe didn't say anything offensive. But he told a lie to stop the bashers.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 9, 2007)

> I just had a nice conversation with Q-tip. A really intelligent and introspective fellow. And it was so funny to hear his thoughts on the recent ?retro? movement in hip hop, especially here in NY. (my theory: lost in translation. his theory: the stepford wives. HA! love it). Tip says his album will be out in February, and he?s still doing shows, including a show at CMJ next week, and at the Apple Store on Oct. 19th! (He and Common ripped Nokia theater this past Sunday)
> But obviously, we also spoke about . Tip wanted to clarify something that Lupe has been claiming, since the Hip Hop Honors show. Lupe says Q-Tip personally reached out to Lupe and asked him to be in the tribute, against his will. (_?He could have picked anybody but he picked me for whatever reason so I can come out and represent the young people ?-from hiphopdx)_
> Q-tip says:
> 
> ...


 
Q-Tip's response.


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 9, 2007)

Yeah, I summed all of that up. Lol at your double posting.


----------



## delirium (Oct 9, 2007)

I don't know.. with that call & response he did get kinda sonned a little. xD


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 9, 2007)

Lupe Fucked Up. it's one thing to not listen to their music, but it's a whole other thing to fuck up the lyrics.


----------



## Dre (Oct 9, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> Lupe Fucked Up. it's one thing to not listen to their music, but it's a whole other thing to fuck up the lyrics.



*And then nonchalantly say "shit happens". The Cool will be downloaded for these comments. *


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 9, 2007)

You would've downloaded it anyway as will all of us.


----------



## Dre (Oct 9, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> You would've downloaded it anyway as will all of us.



*I support Hip-Hop especially dudes that are nice but i know aren't gonna do numbers like Lupe, but now I'm not gonna buy it. *


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 9, 2007)

I hope that there aren't a bunch of tracks on "The Cool" like dumb it down where Lupe tries to sound esoteric for the whole track.


----------



## Lone Gunman (Oct 9, 2007)

> So the reason why Lupe played himself is not because he forgot the words. I’ve seen Rakim mess-up his own verse. Completely human, completely understandable and completely forgivable.
> 
> But once he got bashed by Tribe fans, he said this on Okayplayer:
> 
> ...



Wow. I can understand why someone like Nelly would disrespect KRS or why someone like Young Jeezy would disrespect Nas, but why would Lupe say this kind of shit? He was asked to honor legends who helped make Hip Hop into the colossal cultural juggernaut that it is today but instead he fucked up the lyrics. He even had the nerve to say that he messed up because he wasn't a "backpack enthusiast." Why don't these new dudes respect their elders?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 9, 2007)

A true classic.... Makes me wanna do "the wop" 
[youtube=zy1BmQNMSTg]MC Rob Base- It Takes Two[/youtube]


----------



## Biscuits (Oct 9, 2007)

Lupe How dare you....

That's fucking TIP!!!!!


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 9, 2007)

Lone Gunman said:


> Wow. I can understand why someone like Nelly would disrespect KRS or why someone like Young Jeezy would disrespect Nas, but why would Lupe say this kind of shit? He was asked to honor legends who helped make Hip Hop into the colossal cultural juggernaut that it is today but instead he fucked up the lyrics. He even had the nerve to say that he messed up because he wasn't a "backpack enthusiast." Why don't these new dudes respect their elders?


 
I know what you mean. But apparently Tribe fans had bashed him to hell for messing up the lyrics which led to that angered response. Though definitely "Backpack enthusiast" was dumb, how the fuck are Tribe backpack rappers anyway? That's not even it though. 
He might not have been a lifelong fan of Tribe, but at least FOR THE SHOW think about learning it inside out. It ain't that hard.


----------



## Biscuits (Oct 9, 2007)

Skeets said:


> Lupe How dare you....
> 
> That's fucking TIP!!!!!



I'm still mad...

I just listened to _The Low End Theory_...


----------



## Perverse (Oct 9, 2007)

This RZA album is REALLY well done.


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 9, 2007)

More people need to give a try. I expect to hear some great beats on the _8 Diagrams_ album.


----------



## Biscuits (Oct 9, 2007)

Nub Fresh said:


> This RZA album is REALLY well done.


I was blasting that all morning on the way to school...


----------



## Perverse (Oct 9, 2007)

Damn straight you were. I'm just rapping up my 2nd listen now. It is pure win. Very eclectic  beats, if that's the right word.


----------



## Biscuits (Oct 9, 2007)

Underdog Underdoggg!!!!!


----------



## Perverse (Oct 9, 2007)

That's an awesome song. I heard it in Scrubs once? Is that from an old cartoon or something?


----------



## Biscuits (Oct 9, 2007)

Yeah it's from the old Cartoon.

​


----------



## DA Dave (Oct 10, 2007)

Q-Tip is pretty good.


----------



## Cax (Oct 10, 2007)

DA Dave said:


> Q-Tip is pretty good.



Agreed.

Your avatar is fucking great.


----------



## delirium (Oct 10, 2007)

I actually missed the Hip Hop Honours. Anyone got a link?

_How the fuck VH1 giving Hip Hop Awards ya'll_ >.>


----------



## Freiza (Oct 10, 2007)

lol Del it was awesome..howd you miss it? they were playing it back to back..it got annoying....but it was fun though


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 10, 2007)

Lupe Fiasco said:
			
		

> It's like, "Oh, you ain't never listened to Midnight Marauders? You ain't expanding your horizons? Oh, you ain't real" cause [the ATCQ fans] did that shit to me! "Oh Lupe, that's fucked up man, I don't fuck with you now, *I'm not buying your next album*" and [the ATCQ fans] be dead serious! It made me feel like, "You dirty bastards. Like how dare you."



Dre even said the bolded part, but Lupe's making it worse for himself. SMH.


----------



## Freiza (Oct 10, 2007)

you lost me...are we talking about in real life?


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 10, 2007)

CB read the last couple of pages to find out what happened between Lupe Fiasco and Q-tip pertaining the A Tribe Called Quest Tribute at the Hip-Hop honours..


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 10, 2007)

Didn't hear any Hip Hop news for 7 days and now when I'm back, Lupe is in some deep shit.


----------



## delirium (Oct 10, 2007)

Cryogenic Blaze said:


> lol Del it was awesome..howd you miss it? they were playing it back to back..it got annoying....but it was fun though



I don't really watch TV. Only stuff I watch regularly is Futurama re-runs and Heroes. If the TV gotta be on then it's on some Discovery Channel.

Plus, its VH1. I know those dudes don't represent Hip Hop like that so it's whatever. But Tribe is one of my favorite groups of all time. So I'd at least like to see the tribute. Last years Wu-Tang was nice.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Oct 10, 2007)

Well in an attempt to get past the Lupe situation, & the disappointing hip hop honors, here's some news. Prodigy of Mobb Deep, plead guilty to gun charges & was sentenced to 3 1/2 years in jail.


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 10, 2007)

Yeah I read about that. From a hip-hop listeners perspective, I don't really care because he isn't making good music any more.


----------



## furious styles (Oct 10, 2007)

the video of saigon sucker punchin mobb deep was hillarious


----------



## Space Jam (Oct 10, 2007)

Found out Rza & Flava Flav are cousins


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 10, 2007)

^Source   .


----------



## DA Dave (Oct 10, 2007)

noooooooooooooooooooo Prodigy is still my dude, damn thats a long ass time to get locked up when u a star, damn I'm pissed



cheifrocka said:


> the video of saigon sucker punchin mobb deep was hillarious



Please post the vid then


----------



## Space Jam (Oct 10, 2007)

Flava flav is cousins with Rza & Ol` Dirty bastard from the wu tang clan



and lol fuck prodigy


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 10, 2007)

Saigon has the last laugh again.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Oct 10, 2007)

^^Yaw he really did. He stuck the shit outta him & now P's going to jail.


----------



## Space Jam (Oct 10, 2007)

Joe Budden has left Def Jam. xd Finally....I heard jay z said some fucked up shit though(no source)


on some real shit, Joe budden is pretty much the only comercial,industry hiphop dude i listen too


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 10, 2007)

Rasassination said:


> Joe Budden has left Def Jam. xd Finally....I heard jay z said some fucked up shit though(no source)
> 
> 
> on some real shit, Joe budden is pretty much the only comercial,industry hiphop dude i listen too





> ?If you just want to throw an album out there then next week, [fine]? [Then] you?re recording [songs] about how we didn?t support it. We could do that,? Jay-Z said. ?We could do that tomorrow. I don?t think that what he wants. I don?t think that what he needs. Maybe?I don?t know.?
> 
> Urban legends and gossipers speculated that a 2003 lyrical sparring session might have led Jay-Z, who eventually became Def Jam?s president, to harbor resentment against the younger rapper.
> 
> ...



Legend or no legend, Jay wouldn't want to battle Joe.


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 10, 2007)

Some of the punchlines on Joe Budden's _Game Over_ diss track are the best I've heard on any diss track. Joe needs to hurry and drop that _Mood Muzik 3_ mixtape and his album _The Growth_.


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 10, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P6lx0lnFRXA[/YOUTUBE]

This back and forth bars was one of the best I've ever heard in the rap game.  This is the Jay I miss.


----------



## Space Jam (Oct 10, 2007)

In all honesty....Joe budden at this stage is a much more talented mc then Jay-z

I`ve never liked jay z so i dont really go for all that "legned shit" i like reasonable doubt ok but thats pretty much it.


----------



## Biscuits (Oct 10, 2007)

Are there 2 rapper named Joe Budden?  

Cause....


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 10, 2007)

Rasassination said:


> In all honesty....Joe budden at this stage is a much more talented mc then Jay-z
> 
> I`ve never liked jay z so i dont really go for all that "legned shit" i like reasonable doubt ok but thats pretty much it.


This stage being when exactly? What year was the last material by Joe Budden that you heard released? To my knowledge Mood Muzik 2 was released in 2005. Almost two years ago, so we don't know what stage Joe is at right now.

Also, listen to the video that Sin posted. You've underrated Jay-Z and I suggest you listen to some of his others album because he isn't considered one of the best to do it for nothing. He's sometimes inconsistent, I'll give you that, but his music has many gems.


----------



## Space Jam (Oct 10, 2007)

xd its more about preference i guess...I perfer somebody like Gza or Ras Kass over somebody like jay z


everybody has to listen to this.
   Scroll down & listen to number 42

42. The Smackdown feat. Rise, Celph Titled, C-Rayz Walz

i have no words to describe this shit


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 10, 2007)

^I'll listen to that after I install RealPlayer.

*New Jay-Z tracks:* Dead Presidents 3 (Snippet) || Roc Boys


----------



## DA Dave (Oct 10, 2007)

^ I wanna hear the whole thing damn lol, was feeling it for a minute.

on another note I thought Game ended Joe Budden lol


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 10, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> ^I'll listen to that after I install RealPlayer.
> 
> *New Jay-Z tracks:* Dead Presidents 3 (Snippet) || Roc Boys



Yeah I'm taking back that Jay wouldn't want to battle Joe comment.


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 10, 2007)

DA Dave said:


> ^ I wanna hear the whole thing damn lol, was feeling it for a minute.
> 
> on another note I thought Game ended Joe Budden lol


Yeah DP3 is sounding really nice.

--

LL Cool J somewhat ended Canibus, but Canibus definitely had the better diss track. Sometimes that's the way it goes.


----------



## Dan (Oct 10, 2007)

Real Talk Ny don't load for me for some reason.

I gotta listen to them when a different site has them. or if anyone can hit me up with any links to download them.


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 10, 2007)

DA Dave said:


> ^ I wanna hear the whole thing damn lol, was feeling it for a minute.
> 
> on another note I thought Game ended Joe Budden lol



Please don't let me post Game Over.  Budden ate the entire Unit.


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 10, 2007)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> Please don't let me post Game Over.  Budden ate the entire Unit.


I'm going to upload it now. To clear it all up.

*ED!*t: The one I've got ends with:

Another fake thug gets killed/
Hundred red dots on ya, if you wanna be a Blood for real/ 

I want the extended version where he ends with:

And if you make another song/
A hundred red dots on you, you can die with your favourite colour onnnnnnnnnn/

Sin have you got that one?


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 11, 2007)

Double post, but it's new news. 

Lupe Fiasco Claims He Is Suing Vibe [Audio clicky]

Vibe tried to paint a bad image of Lupe. They took quotes he made months ago and acted as if he made them towards Q-Tip the other day. This stemmed the confusion and made things look bad for Lupe. So, I wonder what people jumping on the hate bandwagon have to say about that.

As we know this isn't the first time a magazine has twisted the words of a music artist and cast them in a bad light. Lupe is talking real talk, bar the Soulja Boy appreciation.

--

In other news, the hate for Lupe Fiasco is strong right now. On all of the message boards I visit people are bashing him. Not a good look when your album is coming out soon.


----------



## DA Dave (Oct 11, 2007)

whats that new Lupe song called? it was like on hsi myspace or something and its from his new album..

the video for it was black and white


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 11, 2007)

It's titled, _Dumb It Down_.


----------



## Cax (Oct 11, 2007)

Dumb it down is great. And the fuck? I'd sue them too. Go ahead lupe.


----------



## DA Dave (Oct 11, 2007)

Yeah they doin' Lupe dirty

Undercovermc ~ thanks a lot


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 11, 2007)

Dumb it Down was kinda lame, just Lupe trying to sound smarter then he is for 3 minutes.


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 11, 2007)

You don't think Lupe is smart? He's really not given enough credit, imo.


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 11, 2007)

It's not that he's not smart, it's just the style he used on Dumb it Down doesn't fit him. He just seemed to be babbling on about nothing, most of the lyrics in the song don't really mean anything.


----------



## Dre (Oct 11, 2007)

*Lupe Fiasco is a smart dumb cat. All these MC's you think are smart are really mad dumb. *


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 11, 2007)

That's not true. They may not be boffin's in an academic field, but their perspective on life and their social consciousness tells me that they're smarter than your average.


----------



## Cax (Oct 11, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> That's not true. They may not be boffin's in an academic field, but their perspective on life and their social consciousness tells me that they're smarter than your average.



Quoted for the truth.


----------



## Dre (Oct 11, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=sxRgYBTI9iA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cax (Oct 11, 2007)

I've heard from someone Nas is coming to ADELAIDE (where i live). Is this true?


----------



## Perverse (Oct 11, 2007)

Cax said:


> I've heard from someone Nas is coming to ADELAIDE (where i live). Is this true?



Go on my behalf, if it is.


----------



## naledge87 (Oct 11, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> Double post, but it's new news.
> 
> Lupe Fiasco Claims He Is Suing Vibe [Audio clicky]
> 
> ...



Why are people bashing him, is it because of the issue with vibe, do people think he has an inflated ego or somthing, are people just bashing to bash or has he done something that truly gives people the right to hate on him?


----------



## Green Lantern (Oct 11, 2007)

Fuck Vibe magazine, fuck all hip hop magazines.

Fuck 'em!


----------



## Perverse (Oct 11, 2007)

XXL is good because it has Eye Candy.


----------



## Green Lantern (Oct 11, 2007)

Note when I say fuck hip hop magazines, I don't mean literally, as the paper cuts could be horrendous.

Fap on them maybe.


----------



## Havoc (Oct 11, 2007)

Nub Fresh said:


> XXL is good because it has Eye Candy.



Aint that the truth.


Biggie.....


----------



## Green Lantern (Oct 11, 2007)

On another note- this line came to me just yesterday- tell me what you think
(And if you bite it, I will stab you in the throat)

_...And my flow is *too big*-
Like 'Pac and Notorious hooked up and had a kid_

Thoughts? Has this line been done before?


----------



## Perverse (Oct 11, 2007)

Green Lantern said:


> Fap on them maybe.


Quoted for truth.


Havoc said:


> Biggie.....


Bad images in my head >_<


Green Lantern said:


> On another note- this line came to me just yesterday- tell me what you think
> (And if you bite it, I will stab you in the throat)
> 
> _...And my flow is *too big*-
> ...


That line is fooking orgasmic. Nice, GL. Ahem...

**bites**


----------



## Dre (Oct 11, 2007)

*Prodigy going to jail for 3 years, what an idiot. Thats what happens when you say you're gonna beat up Jesus on a record. *


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 11, 2007)

Dre said:


> *Prodigy going to jail for 3 years, what an idiot. Thats what happens when you say you're gonna beat up Jesus on a record. *



What Biggie said was even worse and he's dead now.


----------



## Dre (Oct 11, 2007)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> What Biggie said was even worse and he's dead now.



*You talking about when he said he wanted to smash the virgin mary and throw her body in the sewer? *

*yeah you don't want it with the J-man or his fam.*


----------



## Audrey (Oct 11, 2007)

Dre said:


> *Prodigy going to jail for 3 years, what an idiot. Thats what happens when you say you're gonna beat up Jesus on a record. *





Dre said:


> *You talking about when he said he wanted to smash the virgin mary and throw her body in the sewer? *
> 
> *yeah you don't want it with the J-man or his fam.*



Haha, so many musicians I listen to have said much worse things and suffered no consequences.


----------



## Dre (Oct 11, 2007)

Unholy Matrimony said:


> Haha, so many musicians I listen to have said much worse things and suffered no consequences.



*Yeah but Jesus only listens to Hip-Hop. *


----------



## Audrey (Oct 11, 2007)

Actually, I'm pretty sure he listens to prayer music and gospel.


----------



## Perverse (Oct 11, 2007)

Have y'all heard Evidence's Weatherman LP? That had so much fucking potential. If only he used some variation, instead of keeping the tone consistently dark.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 11, 2007)

Nub Fresh said:


> Have y'all heard Evidence's Weatherman LP? That had so much fucking potential. If only he used some variation, instead of keeping the tone consistently dark.


 
I haven't heard it, but if it's Evidence with a sleep-inducing flow/talk I really don't think I want to. Honestly I don't think he's bad lyrically, but Guru is the only guy who can pull off the monotone flow.


----------



## Dre (Oct 11, 2007)

Unholy Matrimony said:


> Actually, I'm pretty sure he listens to prayer music and gospel.



*Why do people have to take jokes so literally? *


----------



## Audrey (Oct 11, 2007)

Why are people so totally unfunny? I was making a joke also.


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 11, 2007)

*New tracks*

Hell Razah ft. Crooked I - Halos

--

Little Brother ft. Lil Wayne - Breakin' My Heart


----------



## Perverse (Oct 11, 2007)

Props, UMC. Little Brother with Weezy is an interesting combination.


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 11, 2007)

No problemo.  

Wayne's verse was weak; _I'll turn you on like a personal television._ 

Crooked I ripped his track as always.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 11, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> Hell Razah ft. Crooked I - Halos
> 
> --
> 
> *Little Brother ft. Lil Wayne - Breakin' My Heart*


Prada jeans $300
Gucci slippers: $500
Spendina all your money to make these white folks rich: PRICELESS


----------



## Dre (Oct 11, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> Prada jeans $300
> Gucci slippers: $500
> Spendina all your money to make these white folks rich: PRICELESS



*Blacks keep on making it Jews keep on taking it. 
*


----------



## delirium (Oct 11, 2007)

Snake_108 said:


> I haven't heard it, but if it's Evidence with a sleep-inducing flow/talk I really don't think I want to. Honestly I don't think he's bad lyrically, but Guru is the only guy who can pull off the monotone flow.



I love listening to Grouch. He has that Monotone but he's nice with it.

--

I heard that LBxWayne track a few days ago. Why is this dude so "hot" right now? I don't understand it. xD


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 11, 2007)

Del, have you had a chance to listen to that Nujabes yet? If so, what do you think of it?


----------



## delirium (Oct 11, 2007)

I listened to it last night. let me tell you man, I was so freakin happy to see Luv Sic 1&2 on there. I love Shing02. His albums are in Japanese though. But it's alright. 400 and LTD EXP are dope none the less.

As for the whole album. You can tell it's early stuff 'cause it's kinda dusty. But I liked it. And new Nujabes to ingest is always good. Now he just needs to come with a new album.


----------



## Perverse (Oct 11, 2007)

?<3 said:


> I love listening to Grouch. He has that Monotone but he's nice with it.


Aesop Rock is the king of the monotonous rappers, IMO.


----------



## Lone Gunman (Oct 11, 2007)

Nub Fresh said:


> Aesop Rock is the king of the monotonous rappers, IMO.



I agree with you in thinking that Aesop Rock is a great rapper, but in my humble opinion I think that Guru from Gangstarr and Rakim are the kings of monotone. To each his own I guess.


----------



## furious styles (Oct 11, 2007)

mfdoom


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 11, 2007)

Lone Gunman said:


> I agree with you in thinking that Aesop Rock is a great rapper, but in my humble opinion I think that Guru from Gangstarr and Rakim are the kings of monotone. To each his own I guess.


 
I support this factual post.


----------



## delirium (Oct 11, 2007)

Aesop Rock is monotone?


----------



## Biscuits (Oct 11, 2007)

I think they mean his skin color...


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 11, 2007)

Jay-Z - Blue Magic (Feat. Pharrell Williams)

^The music video.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 11, 2007)

.. how nice is Royce Da 5"9" ? 

Fucking nice as hell. 

Talk about underrated by both underground & commercial heads.


----------



## Dre (Oct 12, 2007)

Snake_108 said:


> .. how nice is Royce Da 5"9" ?
> 
> Fucking nice as hell.
> 
> Talk about underrated by both underground & commercial heads.



*Death is certain is my shit, i love that album. 
*


----------



## delirium (Oct 12, 2007)




----------



## Biscuits (Oct 12, 2007)

Real Talk,Bitch.


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 12, 2007)

_What they eat, don't make us shit.. real talk._

_Bitch, I wish you wooouuld burn my motherfuckin' clooooootthhhes._

He has lost his mind.


----------



## Biscuits (Oct 12, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> _What they eat, don't make us shit.. real talk._
> 
> _Bitch, I wish you wooouuld burn my motherfuckin' clooooootthhhes._
> 
> He has lost his mind.


Now that's real talk.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 12, 2007)




----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 12, 2007)

Snake_108 said:


> .. how nice is Royce Da 5"9" ?
> 
> Fucking nice as hell.
> 
> Talk about underrated by both underground & commercial heads.



After that horrendous battle with what's his name, I can't even listen to Royce any more.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 12, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> _What they eat, don't make us shit.. real talk._
> 
> _*Bitch, I wish you wooouuld burn my motherfuckin' clooooootthhhes.*_
> 
> He has lost his mind.


I saved this part of the song to my iPod. "Milton... Milton?!"


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 12, 2007)

Crooked I - 28 Weeks Later

--

[youtube=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DDI5EA_GefI]Wyclef reaches Out To Lauryn Hill[/youtube]
Lol, Lauryn Hill's hiding from The Fugees. What's happened to her lately? I heard her performances at concerts have been really poor. Anyway, I hope The Fugees do make another album, but if it's going to be sub-par they might as well forget it.


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 12, 2007)

Lauryn Hill Road to Zion must of led her to a psych ward  because she lost her damn mind.


----------



## Perverse (Oct 12, 2007)

Royce is nice. His Statik Selektah tape, The Bar Exam, was more enjoyable than I expected. And let's not forget Premo loves him. If Premo loves him, he must be awesome.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 12, 2007)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> After that horrendous battle with what's his name, I can't even listen to Royce any more.


 
What that Allhiphop thing? He wasn't even battling properly, Mistah Fab was battling for his life. He wanted to make an impression, I doubt Royce beating Mistah Fab would have done much for him. That's besides the point of anyone smart doesn't listen to a guy's music based on battling, especially not only _one_.


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 12, 2007)

I was listening to Royce and bigging him up before the Detroit Rap Olympics days.  Your not telling me anything new.  That battle with Mister Fab just left a terrible taste in my mouth.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 12, 2007)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> I was listening to Royce and bigging him up before the Detroit Rap Olympics days. Your not telling me anything new. That battle with Mister Fab just left a terrible taste in my mouth.


 
So you were listening to Royce since way back when and you stop listening to him because of one small-time battle? That's even worse.


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 12, 2007)

I didn't fully stop listening to Royce, you could say I'm discouraged from listening to Royce.  It's like your a fan of Jin since 106 and Park days and he was the man of Fight Klub until Serius Jones destroyed his ass.   How many people are Jin fans now after that battle?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 12, 2007)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> I didn't fully stop listening to Royce, you could say I'm discouraged from listening to Royce.  It's like your a fan of Jin since 106 and Park days and he was the man of Flight Klub until Serius Jones destroyed his ass.   How many people are Jin fans now after that battle?



Hold on lol .. wasn't Serius Jones the guy with that _really_ choppy flow who kept using those Asian cracks on Jin ? That guy didn't destroy Jin whoever he was. I've seen Jin get *destroyed* in battle, though I can't remember the name but it sure wasn't Serius Jones.  

Anyway, I was feeling Royce way more than Jin when he was dominating 106 & Park. I just watched it again on Youtube, Royce did get his ass handed to him lol. But to be honest, the battle doesn't even register to me when I hear there's a new Royce track out or whatever.


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 12, 2007)

Who destroyed Jin before besides Serius and Iron Solomon? Jin was undefeated before that battle.


----------



## Dan (Oct 12, 2007)

Iron Solomon, he was the guy that murdered Jin wasn't it. I remember that.

Jin got murdered, reincarnated then murdered again.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 12, 2007)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> Who destroyed Jin before besides Serius and Iron Solomon? Jin was undefeated before that battle.



edit : it was Chosen. He was better than Serius imo, but it was a easy win because Jin didn't come hard in this one. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J7u2ax1xcU0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 12, 2007)

Chosen was mad wack, all this guy does is spit Asian bars.  Serius Jones did the same shit too.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Oct 12, 2007)

Yaw & thats when you knew Jin was fucked. Because its not like he can come back with Black jokes, because if he did they woulda called him racist & jumped him.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Oct 12, 2007)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> Chosen was mad wack, all this guy does is spit Asian bars.  Serius Jones did the same shit too.



Yup Chosen was mad wack, but imo even tho Serious pretty much had Asian jokes it was mad funny and he won the crowd over with it, Jin was doing his thang and I respect that. 

How do u guyz feel about the Jin vs. Verse?  Jin ate him up, but I felt Verse had the 2nd round won. 

I gotta check out Jin vs Iron.


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 12, 2007)

What I want to know is who do you think won the battle between Iron Solomon and Math?


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 12, 2007)

Iron Solomon                   .


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 12, 2007)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> What I want to know is who do you think won the battle between Iron Solomon and Math?



Math had a few hot ones. I think it was closer than people say it was, but I think Iron Solomon won that.


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (Oct 12, 2007)

Got the new DJ Deckstream album - _Deckstream Soundtracks_ right here.


----------



## Dre (Oct 12, 2007)

_*I thought Math got it. *_


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 13, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0fsKf0t69sQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Space Jam (Oct 13, 2007)

Rakim`s album finally has a set date


----------



## Biscuits (Oct 13, 2007)

What is it?
December? *crosses fingers*


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 13, 2007)

Tifa said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0fsKf0t69sQ[/YOUTUBE]



Welcome back Tifa.  How long you was banned for?


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 13, 2007)

Iron won that battle. 

--

Rass, when is _The Seventh Seal_ dropping?


----------



## FNF (Oct 13, 2007)

Anyone hear DJ Deckstream's Soundtrack?


----------



## FNF (Oct 13, 2007)

I see, I downloaded it from Jedi's link, last night and its really good especially track 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 7 & 8.

Talib's Keep In The Pocket track didn't really do well for me. But the remix was a bit better.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 13, 2007)

Rasassination said:


> Rakim`s album finally has a set date



How are you gonna say that without writing the date in the same post lol.


----------



## delirium (Oct 13, 2007)

Snake_108 said:


> How are you gonna say that without writing the date in the same post lol.



He's trying to keep us in suspense. Build up the desire for a new Ra album. xD


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 13, 2007)

?<3 said:
			
		

> He's trying to keep us in suspense. Build up the desire for a new Ra album. xD



Maybe he knows, but Google isn't showing it lol. 



Anyway HipHopDX had this to say .. article was posted yesterday. He's putting the finishing touches on.



> "Rakim further explained that there would be very few guests on the album, though a few collaborations would be recorded in the next few weeks."



I'm loving the idea of very few guests on the album. 

I hope Nas follows through with the same idea with his next album .. 2 collaborations max is what I'm feelin. Illmatic type.


----------



## Dre (Oct 13, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=MrWPbYBmUCA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 13, 2007)

[youtube=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yY2UFaXPBKs]Another idiot trying to talk about Hip-Hop Culture[/youtube]
_"I knew this wasn’t a classic Hip Hop killing"_ 

This dude is practically racist. SMH.


----------



## delirium (Oct 13, 2007)

The anchor is funny as fuck. 

Just another racist though.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 13, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> [youtube=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yY2UFaXPBKs]Another idiot trying to talk about Hip-Hop Culture[/youtube]
> _"I knew this wasn?t a classic Hip Hop killing"_
> 
> This dude is practically racist. SMH.



Yeah .. I saw this .. The YoungTurks channel cover these kinds of stories on Youtube all the time. It was so enraging I had to laugh out loud in the middle. 

By the way .. "practically racist" ? 

Now I _know_ that's not what you wanted to say. 

*Fuck white supremacists and their garbage.*​


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 13, 2007)

lol@the anchor.  John Gibson must be friends with Bill O'Reilly.


----------



## delirium (Oct 13, 2007)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> lol@the anchor.  John Gibson must be friends with Bill O'Reilly.



I swear. These cats must have each other over for tea and think up this shit to say. Don Imus too. All these conservative fucks.


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 13, 2007)

Snake_108 said:


> *Fuck white supremacists and their garbage.*​


Pretty much.


----------



## Ippy (Oct 13, 2007)

Well, unless I'm mistaken, they _do_ all work for the _same_ bigwigs.


----------



## Dre (Oct 13, 2007)

*Conservative right wing ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). *


----------



## DA Dave (Oct 14, 2007)

Lol, this thread always delivers.


----------



## Perverse (Oct 14, 2007)

?<3 said:


> I swear. These cats must have each other over for tea and think up this shit to say. Don Imus too. All these conservative fucks.



Don't you just hate the establishment? My school is uber-conservative. Dye your hair and they'll expel you.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Oct 14, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=os7y_xrTDIw[/YOUTUBE]

Percee P is a beast! 

anyone got his Legendary Status album, I need it.


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 14, 2007)

Percee P - Legendary Status


----------



## JBarnz008 (Oct 14, 2007)

Good Looking UC.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 14, 2007)

Anyone here care to hook me up with some more Grayskul, besides Bloody Radio? Have been spinnin' that record over and over for ages.


----------



## delirium (Oct 14, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> Percee P - Legendary Status



I did not like this album. Madlib produced. Great beats. Percee P on the mic. Great rhymes. And yet they couldn't come together. It's like Madlib was just beihnd the boards doing Madlib and Percee P got on the mic and did Percee P like the other person wasn't in the room. I had high hopes too.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 14, 2007)

Sankyuu.

Love how it takes you no time to help a brotha out in here, and you simply ignoring it in the appropriate request thread. XD No offense, naturally.


----------



## delirium (Oct 14, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> I haven't heard it for a long time. I need to re-download it.



Oh wait.. my bad. I'm thinking of Perserverence. The one that just came up. Legendary Status was some kind of mixtape/compilation or whatever. SO that had some god shit on there. xD


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 14, 2007)

Sir Slick said:


> Sankyuu.
> 
> Love how it takes you no time to help a brotha out in here, and you simply ignoring it in the appropriate request thread. XD No offense, naturally.


I'm in here more than I'm in the request thread, so naturally I'll see requests in here more often. In "the appropriate thread" other people are pimping too and when that happens I refrain from pimping some of the previous requests because people ignore simple instructions like "strikeout the request once it's done", making it difficult for me to determine what needs to be sent. 

In your case, I probably just missed it.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 14, 2007)

'tis alright, though. For good music I can wait. <3 Many thanks for the albums.


----------



## Perverse (Oct 14, 2007)

Interesting album title, to be sure. I don't think it'll be that great of an album, to be honest. This is just wild guesswork, mind you, but I think Nas might start to fall off now.


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 14, 2007)

Controversial name indeed. Well, I hope the album will be good but I doubt it will drop in December though, Nas' albums are notorious for getting pushed back.


----------



## Perverse (Oct 14, 2007)

I know. Hey Undercovermc, if possible, could you find me some Nujabes' pimps and post 'em here?


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 14, 2007)

I just want Bill O'Reily to do a story on Nas again.


----------



## Perverse (Oct 14, 2007)

Thanks alot, UMC.


----------



## dbcomix (Oct 14, 2007)

Rated R Superstar said:


> I have a feeling he's gonna get off. I mean, the man's famous, what do you expect? If he does get off, good for him. If he doesnt get off, he's probably only gonna get about a year or two. Look at lil kim. She was facing a long ass jail sentence, and she only got a year. It gotta be because she's famous. Anyway, i hope he gets off.



exactly.

money always talks in jail situations concerning celebrities.
the things is, concerning hip-hop, this event will most likely raise his CD sells and add to his credibility as being a thug or ganster.

so it's only fitting to say, "things are looking up for T.I." or not as the case may be.


----------



## Dre (Oct 14, 2007)

*T.I. is going to jail. Mark my words. He's gonna do time. *


----------



## Cax (Oct 14, 2007)

Yes indeed TI Fucked up.


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 14, 2007)

What I find funny is that when he got Punk'd with the whole "you're travelling with bullets" fiasco, he was acting like an innocent man who no longer committed felonies. Behind the mirror and smokescreen, he's the same old. At least smarten up like Andree 3000 and get a license for you weapon.


----------



## dbcomix (Oct 15, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> What I find funny is that when he got Punk'd with the whole "you're travelling with bullets" fiasco, he was acting like an innocent man who no longer committed felonies. Behind the mirror and smokescreen, he's the same old. At least smarten up like Andree 3000 and get a license for you weapon.



at towards the end of that episode he did say he was on parole of on a (lengthy) probation... i can't remember exactly which one it is. but it reinforces the fact that he may be locked up for quite a while.


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 15, 2007)

What's up with gun charges this week. First Prodigy now T.I.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Oct 15, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> What's up with gun charges this week. First Prodigy now T.I.



I heard prodigy was facing like 9 years, but only got 3 years. Hmmm....I wonder why?


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Oct 15, 2007)

Dre said:


> *T.I. is going to jail. Mark my words. He's gonna do time. *



He wont be doing 25 to life, that's for damn sure! I say he's gonna get a couple of months, to about 2 years the most.


----------



## DA Dave (Oct 15, 2007)

HipHop Police is on their grind, P and T.I. got caught, damn.


----------



## Cax (Oct 15, 2007)

I reckon TI will get decent years. Or a year.

But why the fuck did he want those guns?


----------



## Dre (Oct 15, 2007)

Rated R Superstar said:


> He wont be doing 25 to life, that's for damn sure! I say he's gonna get a couple of months, to about 2 years the most.


*
I dont care if Cochran's ghost is representing you, no one gets 2 years for machine guns and a whole bunch of other shit. HEs gonna get atleast 5 or more.*


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 15, 2007)

T.I had a prior charge before and went to jail for it.  Celebrity or no celebrity, this dude is going down.


----------



## Killa Cam (Oct 15, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> What I find funny is that when he got Punk'd with the whole "you're travelling with bullets" fiasco, he was acting like an innocent man who no longer committed felonies. Behind the mirror and smokescreen, he's the same old. At least smarten up like Andree 3000 and get a license for you weapon.



He a convicted felon. They aint going to give him a license for that shit. TI lost.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 15, 2007)

Praise Allah!


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 15, 2007)

[youtube=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VXrLnshM_ME]Bill Cosby speaks on Hip-Hop and the youth[/youtube]
He's speaking the truth. I hate it when people think/say it's un-black to be smart or to want to study.


----------



## sel (Oct 15, 2007)

> He's speaking the truth. I hate it when people think/say it's un-black to be smart or to want to study.


It's absolute bullshit how some people see it as part of black culture; and that how getting rich is selling out.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 15, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> [youtube=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VXrLnshM_ME]Bill Cosby speaks on Hip-Hop and the youth[/youtube]
> He's speaking the truth. I hate it when people think/say it's un-black to be smart or to want to study.



Coincidentally I just saw that by accident a few hours ago. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ew6gUNc0pEI[/YOUTUBE]

Conclusion.


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 15, 2007)

Part 2 guys.^

Oh yeah, that's the second part to the interview, which I forgot to embed.


----------



## Cax (Oct 15, 2007)

sel the mute said:


> It's absolute bullshit how some people see it as part of black culture; and that how getting rich is selling out.



Correct.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 15, 2007)

What's the consensus on Little Brother's - Getback ? 

--

I thought it was weak.


----------



## Cax (Oct 15, 2007)

Snake_108 said:


> What's the consensus on Little Brother's - Getback ?
> 
> --
> 
> I thought it was weak.



No idea at the moment, actualy


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 15, 2007)

I liked it, but it was too short.


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 15, 2007)

Snake_108 said:


> What's the consensus on Little Brother's - Getback ?
> 
> --
> 
> I thought it was weak.



Your insane.


----------



## Dream Brother (Oct 15, 2007)

Great video (the Cosby one). He's completely right.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 15, 2007)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> Your insane.



Maybe. Now on topic..

On my first play-through it's kinda weak. How can you make an 11-track album and still have filler - Breakin My Heart & Good Clothes .. I haven't heard the whole album carefully, but it's definitely not close to a 5/5. There's been way better albums this year.


----------



## Dre (Oct 15, 2007)

*lol i listened to the first song and got bored and turned it off. *


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Oct 15, 2007)

I thought the 1st track was funny as hell. LOL 1 meal at the 24 hour restaurant of your choice & 15 mins of passion on my momma's futon.


----------



## Dre (Oct 15, 2007)

*wow- ok now im done listening to get back and i can honestly say this is one of the worst albums of the year. How you have 11 tracks and not one memorable verse?*


----------



## Biscuits (Oct 16, 2007)

Dre said:


> *wow- ok now im done listening to get back and i can honestly say this is one of the worst albums of the year. How you have 11 tracks and not one memorable verse?*


Seriously? 

Damn,I was looking forward to bumping this on the way to school tomorrow morning...


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 16, 2007)

Both of my recent pimps have received mixed opinions. Sin doesn't like Jeru's new album and Snake and Dre don't like Little Brother's _Get Back_. The only problem I have with them is one is too short and the other lacks in the beats department, respectively. I say listen to them for yourself because everyone's going to have a different opinion.


----------



## delirium (Oct 16, 2007)

I've been putting off listening to Get Back. The thought of having to listen to Pooh makes me cringe. xD I really dislike his whole style.


----------



## Perverse (Oct 16, 2007)

I'm hopefully gonna spin it tomorrow. I quite like Big Pooh's flow personally.


----------



## mow (Oct 16, 2007)

I still enjoy the Foregin Exchange much more than I'll ever dig Little Brother (not saying i dont like lil brother, minstrel show and listening were loads of fun) but _Connected_ was on another realm <3. I cant wait to hear what Nicolay and Phonte are gonna do in their new record ( should be coming out this November; _Leave It All Behind_)

About Jeru's new record, i honestly didnt even focus on the beats that much. His words and vocals just dominated the entire experience which was just terrific.

any thoughts on the new MF Grimm? have yet to d/l


----------



## mow (Oct 16, 2007)

man i will never get tired of listening to  this  T_T


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 16, 2007)

?<3 said:


> I've been putting off listening to Get Back. The thought of having to listen to Pooh makes me cringe. xD I really dislike his whole style.



Damn you think so.  I think Big Pooh is very underrated and is slept on.   I heard a lot of tracks with him killing it, it's just that his style is different from the norm.  The one style I really hate is T3 from Slum Village.  I can't believe Elzhi thinks this guy is good.


----------



## Masterpunisher (Oct 16, 2007)

Rap and Hip hop is so gay I never such shit in my life all they talk about how there living how drugs is affecting people in a good way but METAL ROCKS!!!!


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks for posting that useless comment in the intelligent hip hop/rap discussion.  If you don't like it, then why post in here you retard.  How about you go in the Metal section and try to figure out if Kurt Cobain death was a suicide or was he murdered.


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 16, 2007)

HUNDREDS OF AZNs, GET THEM WHILE THEY'RE HAWT! 

Check this thread out people.  Insomnia shit.  Don't sleep.


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 16, 2007)

Masterpunisher said:


> Rap and Hip hop is so gay I never such shit in my life all they talk about how there living how drugs is affecting people in a good way but METAL ROCKS!!!!


Keep this trolling up and you'll find yourself section banned.

I'll quote the former moderator of this section if you don't feel my words are strong enough;



?<3 said:


> I may not be "MD Mod" anymore, but I can still have you section banned from this place if you continue to troll Hip Hop threads. You can post anywhere you like as long as you're not impinging on anyone's ability to enjoy these threads, which you are. All you do is come into these threads and throw around our Metal > Hip Hop propaganda for the purpose of simply rousing people up. No one here is in your face telling you to listen to Hip Hop instead of metal. So you have no right to get in anyone's face to tall them that they should listen to Metal instead. Ignore the threads if you don't like the genre.



Listen to this man and stop being a moron.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 16, 2007)

What's up with the recent influx of genre-tards? 

Also, Paul, many thanks for those two Grayskul albums. Is some gewd shit.


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 16, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> It's not that he's not smart, it's just the style he used on Dumb it Down doesn't fit him. He just seemed to be babbling on about nothing, most of the lyrics in the song don't really mean anything.



That's stupid.  Lupe raps this way in 90% of his songs.  Which Lupe do you listen to?  Go listen to Failure, Science Project, Slow it Down etc, and then tell me this is the first time Lupe tries to sound intelligent.  Dumb it Down was the right song for you.


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 16, 2007)

I don't know, but d_m needs to warn these people. 

About the music; you're welcome Davey.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 16, 2007)

I should be the MD's sub-mod. Things'd go right then.


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 16, 2007)

Would they really?


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 16, 2007)

Sir Slick said:


> I should be the MD's sub-mod. Things'd go right then.



You'll have to fight UMC for that position


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 16, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> Would they really?



Yes, there'd be far less fucktards like Masterpunisher. :3


----------



## little nin (Oct 16, 2007)

i dont post here much, but thanks for all the pimps you lot are filling up my i-pod with 

and expanding my mind


----------



## King (Oct 16, 2007)

So, you guys have probably heard this question before in this thread but I would like to know what you guys think and start a discussion.

Big or Pac?

Pac for me because Pac was just born to make rap music. He started out as a poet and went into rapping. Pac is just the definition of rap. I believe he is the best lyrcist there ever was and ever will be, atleast for a while. To me, the only two that can match up to Pac's standards are Big and Eminem.


----------



## Dan (Oct 16, 2007)

Sir Slick said:


> Yes, there'd be far less fucktards like Masterpunisher. :3


Would there really?


----------



## mow (Oct 16, 2007)

King Moveknat said:


> So, you guys have probably heard this question before in this thread but I would like to know what you guys think and start a discussion.
> 
> Big or Pac?



Honestly? neither.


----------



## furious styles (Oct 16, 2007)

Big > Pac, but neither are god like as commonly perceived imo. they're both solid rappers.


----------



## delirium (Oct 16, 2007)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> Damn you think so.  I think Big Pooh is very underrated and is slept on.   I heard a lot of tracks with him killing it, it's just that his style is different from the norm.  The one style I really hate is T3 from Slum Village.  I can't believe Elzhi thinks this guy is good.



Everytime I listen to Pooh.. Man. I think, "Where the fuck is this guy going?" To me he says nothing in 16 xD. No clever word play. Basic of the basic vocab. Basic of the basic rhyme patterns. Choppy ass style. Sometimes it feels forced. I just can't get with him. xDD



moe said:


> Honestly? neither.



Shut up you heathen before I get Specs to section you too.


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 16, 2007)

The Pac or Biggie discussion has been done to death. In short, I rate Pac over Biggie.


----------



## little nin (Oct 16, 2007)

pac > biggie for his subjects


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 16, 2007)

Kool G Rap vs Big Daddy Kane would of been a ill battle.


----------



## furious styles (Oct 16, 2007)

couple of true fuckin' legends right there


----------



## delirium (Oct 16, 2007)

Kool G. Word.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 16, 2007)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> Kool G Rap vs Big Daddy Kane would of been a ill battle.



I listen to G Rap more, but if they had a battle like that I have a feeling Kane would lose to no man on Earth. 

KRS-One or Rakim ? That's always been a hard one to decide.


----------



## shadow__nin (Oct 16, 2007)

Rakim vs KRS-One... now that is a tough one to decide. Both their style of flow is so superb. 
Rakim has that smooth flow
KRS-one just hits you some knowledge. 
Let's see I will go with...I am gonna have to flip a coin on this one:amazed


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 16, 2007)

Rakim would beat KRS-One.  I didn't even have to think about that.  Rakim has knowledge too.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 16, 2007)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> Rakim would beat KRS-One.  I didn't even have to think about that.  Rakim has knowledge too.



Kris has flow too. He has more presence and a stronger delivery too, in my opinion. They're both technically supreme in history. It might be about preference, but I like that Kris diversified his raps into social commentary. It made for a more interesting listening experience. That's definitely the main reason I rate him higher than Rakim. Some people think he was being preachy, but the way I see it he's expressing himself - and you're buying the album and listening to it, it's not being forced in your ears.


----------



## Dan (Oct 16, 2007)

Listening to some Andre 3000, he's totally killing the Mixtape.

This mixtape needs CPR.


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 16, 2007)

Crooked is a beast.


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 17, 2007)

Wu got pushed back to Dec. 8th I believe.


----------



## little nin (Oct 17, 2007)

crooked 1 was killing shit i heared him on 

im liking him, the pimps are immense


----------



## Perverse (Oct 17, 2007)

I got Metaphorical Music. Damn, Nujabes kills with his production. He has a jazzy, laid-back style. Sorta like a mixture of Jazzy Jeff and 9th Wonder, IMO.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 17, 2007)

Nujabes has sampled Davis. >.>


----------



## Perverse (Oct 17, 2007)

Miles? Interesting... Though not altogether surprising.


----------



## mow (Oct 17, 2007)

I dont htink he ever sampled Miles actually, at least no tracks ring a bell (but my memory is shite, what do i know?). however, the most prominent jazz musician he has sampled thus far is Yuseef Lateef. If you listen to _Eastern Sounds_, _Prayer To The East_, _Jazz and the Sounds of Nature_ and _Live @ Peps_ you will instantly recognize that he is Nujabes greatest influence.

Here's the Eastern Sounds thread if you fancy reading more about Yuseef and his style

EDIT: and much  @ Nas news


----------



## Green Lantern (Oct 17, 2007)

DJ Deckstream- treading similar ground to Nujabes? Better? Worse?

Personally I <3 Deckstream Soundtracks- its awesome


----------



## little nin (Oct 17, 2007)

^ damn right i listen to it all the time now


----------



## Dre (Oct 17, 2007)

*I put the eagle to your motherfuckin shirt like a mail man. *


----------



## Cheesy Bacon (Oct 17, 2007)

Just wanted to pop in and say I bought Damu The Fudgemunk and Insight's (known as Y Society on the album) _Travel At Your Own Pace_ a few days ago. Really enjoying it. Just wondered if anyone else has heard it and has an opinion on them.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Oct 17, 2007)

Daniel said:


> Listening to some Andre 3000, he's totally killing the Mixtape.
> 
> This mixtape needs CPR.



what mixtape?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 17, 2007)

Is anybody watching the Hip-Hop Awards?


----------



## Haruka (Oct 17, 2007)

Necro [Y/N?]


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 17, 2007)

JB008 said:


> what mixtape?


Probably _Whole Foods_. That's a great mixtape.


----------



## Perverse (Oct 17, 2007)

You know what was a great mixtape? The Champ Is Here, Jadakiss' tape. That was an awesome CD.


----------



## Cax (Oct 18, 2007)

Nub Fresh said:


> You know what was a great mixtape? The Champ Is Here, Jadakiss' tape. That was an awesome CD.



Fuck yeah, it is


----------



## Perverse (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm listening to Little Brother's _Getback_ album at the moment, and I'm thoroughly disappointed. Seems like a superficial effort. This doesn't deserve even a 2nd, sympathy spin.


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 18, 2007)

*Joe Budden Mood Muzik 3 Preview*

Part 1 || Part 2 || Part 3 || Part 4


----------



## Perverse (Oct 18, 2007)

I can't download the preview due to internet of gay. Do you know when it's due out? I've been waiting on this for ages. Mood Muzik 2 was incredible.


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 18, 2007)

It's on zSHARE so you don't have to download it.

It has been slated to be released in late December 2007.


----------



## Perverse (Oct 18, 2007)

Whatever. Each track would take ages to load. December? I can handle that. If it's half as epic as Mood Muzik 2, it'll be a great album.


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 18, 2007)

^Great mixtape you mean and yeah part 3 will be crazy.


----------



## Perverse (Oct 18, 2007)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> ^Great mixtape you mean and yeah part 3 will be crazy.



Yeah, mixtape. Percee P's debut album was definitely worth the 2 decade wait.


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 18, 2007)

Man listening to the Joe Budden interview and Mood Muzik 3 might be above fire.  It will be a supernova.


----------



## Perverse (Oct 18, 2007)

*is in a state of fever-pitch anticipation for MM3*

Have you heard Percee P's album?


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 18, 2007)

Which one? Legendary Status?


----------



## Perverse (Oct 18, 2007)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> Which one? Legendary Status?



No, Perseverance.


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 18, 2007)

Was it good? I'll download it today.


----------



## Perverse (Oct 18, 2007)

Brilliant. I definitely recommend it.


----------



## Midus (Oct 18, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> Is anybody watching the Hip-Hop Awards?



I would have, but then I noticed that they didn't even mention Joell Ortiz during their Rookie of the Year segment on the nominations show. Decided not to watch after that. Did check out the Common performance on Youtube though.


----------



## Green Lantern (Oct 18, 2007)

Hmm.. I'm listening to Kingdom Come properly for the first time. Bought it in December last year, did a quick once through, skipping through it, and never touched it until now.

Suprisingly not as horrible as everyone makes it out to be. Quite a nice album actually.


----------



## Dan (Oct 18, 2007)

I always thought KC was a good album.


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 18, 2007)

Green Lantern said:


> Hmm.. I'm listening to Kingdom Come properly for the first time. Bought it in December last year, did a quick once through, skipping through it, and never touched it until now.
> 
> Suprisingly not as horrible as everyone makes it out to be. Quite a nice album actually.


Thank you for saying this. I'm actually listening to it right now and I never once thought it was a bad album, just one for the mature. The majority of people saying it's whack, set the standard for the album too high in anticipation.

*ED!*t: How an anime/comic fan can't love the track Kingdom Come, I don't know. Check the Green Lantern metaphor in that track.


----------



## mow (Oct 18, 2007)

I remember listening to Kingdom. but I dont recall it leaving a slightly lasting impression at all. should give it a fair spin tho sometime soon

this; is a delicious record

real old skool sound,  real fun, smooth and alternative


----------



## Dan (Oct 18, 2007)

moe said:


> I remember listening to Kingdom. but I dont recall it leaving a slightly lasting impression at all. should give it a fair spin tho sometime soon
> 
> this; is a delicious record
> 
> real old skool sound,  real fun, smooth and alternative



hock a brother up.


----------



## mow (Oct 18, 2007)

sure thing, but i'll need an hour or so. I'll post it here and the pimp thread too =]


----------



## Dan (Oct 18, 2007)

moe said:


> sure thing, but i'll need an hour or so. I'll post it here and the pimp thread too =]


KK, Thanks mate.


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 18, 2007)

> A former bodyguard for Tupac made a stunning revelation during a documentary screening for the new film Tupac: Assassination - Conspiracy or Revenge?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Discuss   .


----------



## little nin (Oct 18, 2007)

hmmmmmm

we have some info but then we cant just believe that it's true either

i wouldn't be surprised if it was all real though

too bad it's so late aswell


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 18, 2007)

Those are some serious claims he's making. He's undercover FBI? If he's spilling the information now they must have been waiting all this time, or he's acting without orders which is unlikely. It all sounds complicated, but am I right in saying this guy Hackie is claiming they're gonna make an arrest of Tupac & BIG's murderers? 

Being honest, I never thought there was that kind of conspiracy around it. Suge has been suspect since day one, but I mean federal agents getting involved sounds crazy. I always thought it was down to lazy investigators that they never got the guy. Good news of course if they're gonna catch the guys though.


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 18, 2007)

I mean the C.I.A. is the reason for Bloods and Crips so Tupac bodyguard being a double agent doesn't surprise me.


----------



## Dre (Oct 18, 2007)

*The Government killed Pac, they saw that he was a black man with a brain and that people were starting to listen to what he was saying. So they had him killed before he became a threat. Sorta like when a grown lion kills a cub that way he doesn't have to deal with him as a rival later on. 

and yeah I truly beleive this, the government can do w/e they want and get away with it*


----------



## shadow__nin (Oct 18, 2007)

Dre said:


> *The Government killed Pac, they saw that he was a black man with a brain and that people were starting to listen to what he was saying. So they had him killed before he became a threat. Sorta like when a grown lion kills a cub that way he doesn't have to deal with him as a rival later on.
> 
> and yeah I truly beleive this, the government can do w/e they want and get away with it*



:amazedWatch what you post the GOV. is watching our every move especially on the internet. lol. I would not be surprise if that was true.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 18, 2007)

*Nas Explains Controversial Album Title, Denies Reports Of Label Opposition

'We're taking power from the word,' rapper says.*




> Nas says you shouldn't believe anything you've heard about Def Jam putting the kibosh on his next studio album. In fact, he insists he hasn't come across any resistance from the label.
> 
> The name of the LP has changed slightly, though. He's going all the way there: It's now called ^ (use bro), and it is set to hit stores December 11.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Oct 18, 2007)

Government didn't kill Tupac, hip-hop did.


----------



## DA Dave (Oct 19, 2007)

Hokage Naruto said:


> Government didn't kill Tupac, hip-hop did.



Thats deep man, stupid but deep, props.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 19, 2007)

*Big Moe dies at 33*



> *HOUSTON --* Big Moe, a Houston rapper whose 2002 album reached No. 3 on Billboard's hip hop charts, has died.
> 
> Big Moe, whose real name was Kenneth Moore, was 33. He died Sunday afternoon at Houston's Ben Taub hospital after being hospitalized for more than a week, said Bryan McLeod, a spokesman for the county public hospital system. McLeod did not release a cause of death, but numerous hip hop Web sites said the obese rapper suffered a heart attack.
> 
> ...


 
I don't know if this has been posted yet. RIP big me. I'm gonna listen to the Purple World album in rememberance.


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 19, 2007)

Hokage Naruto said:


> Government didn't kill Tupac, hip-hop police did.



Fixed     .


----------



## JBarnz008 (Oct 19, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> Probably _Whole Foods_. That's a great mixtape.



Yes it is, I just got it. Heard most of the tracks on there but the ones I hadn't are great.


----------



## Dan (Oct 19, 2007)

Who you think killed Biggie?

Was it a revenge attack?


----------



## Dre (Oct 19, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WXEsSrmabA0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 19, 2007)

I love those old school battle rhymes. House Party is a great movie too.


----------



## The Internet (Oct 19, 2007)

I believe Tupac and Biggies deaths was the result of stupid gang violence.

Seriously hate that shit.

I'm listening to RJD2's stuff right now, Ghostwriter is a fucking awesome track.


----------



## Perverse (Oct 20, 2007)

The Internet said:


> I'm listening to RJD2's stuff right now, Ghostwriter is a fucking awesome track.



RJD2 is nice. I don't have any of his solo work, but the stuff he did with Blueprint (Soul Position) was nice.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## Perverse (Oct 20, 2007)

Both Kinfolk and Jim Jones are mediocre MCs.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 20, 2007)

Jim Jones is mediocre? Nah, he's hot garbage. His biggest track, _We Fly High_, is only good for the beat.


----------



## DA Dave (Oct 20, 2007)

Jim Jones has come along way and dudes pretty good IMO, his last album was worth a listen, had some fire tracks.


----------



## Cax (Oct 20, 2007)

I can't stop watching your signature Dave.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 20, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]IMqQOdBB3J8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cromer (Oct 20, 2007)

Hmm... I'll have to reserve opinion on that last vid, L1L_Mo.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 20, 2007)

Man when last I heard Gangsta Boo.  Nice track Lil ' Mo.  The original Three 6 Mafia in this peace.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 20, 2007)

Yeah, I'm trying to put some of y'all New York heads up on some real Memphis hits.


----------



## libreg (Oct 20, 2007)

This shit is how hip hop should be done.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NoLkaGcpJFA&mode=related&search=[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## mow (Oct 20, 2007)

^ *<333*



Dre said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WXEsSrmabA0[/YOUTUBE]



THIS IS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT. gah. I miss when hiphop was just silly, funny, revolving about the party and just a kick back and bob your head too. The style might be simpler, beat might be simpler, mcing might be simpler; but just the mood illuminating from them just makes me smile like a dick cheney in a gun store. Not trying to say that hip hop right now is bad or anything, but I'm sentimental and I want that side of hip hop back 

*hugs Time Machine*


----------



## furious styles (Oct 20, 2007)

libreg said:


> This shit is how hip hop should be done.
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NoLkaGcpJFA&mode=related&search=[/YOUTUBE]



I love that song. Both versions. I saw the two of them live together at 4 years old.


----------



## libreg (Oct 20, 2007)

I like this song too.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j80w4d9U2Fs&mode=related&search=[/YOUTUBE]
You know, bands like 50 cent and Chamilionare are the reason I like metal and rock more then hip hop. This old shit should come back. Like A tribe called quest, de la soul, The roots. Stuff like that.


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 20, 2007)

Dre said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WXEsSrmabA0[/YOUTUBE]



lol Kid crushed Play in that battle.  These two were a dope duo and House Party is a classic.  2 and 3 were good too but 4 with immature? No comment.


----------



## furious styles (Oct 20, 2007)

libreg said:


> I like this song too.



lmfao @ old school busta in his LONS days.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Oct 20, 2007)

Naughty By Nature - Feel Me Flow


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 20, 2007)

Nice one Lethaface. I was just about to post their "(Break Smash) Hip-Hip Anthem", I'll do it anyways. Vids not working... Weird.


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 20, 2007)

I'm loving the direction this thread is going.  Keep up the Old School.


----------



## furious styles (Oct 20, 2007)

MORE OLD SCHOOL!

this song is one of the greatest hip hop songs in the history of the universe

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t8Yzzn5uBzU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## Sasuke (Oct 20, 2007)

I'm still bumpin' Graduation every day like it's the greatest shit ever, even though I know it's not.


----------



## mow (Oct 20, 2007)

hohooo, *Gnarls Barkely* is gonna release their sophomore effort dubbed _Atlantis_ early 08


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Oct 20, 2007)

Method Man & Redman - How High


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 20, 2007)

N.W.A.-  GANGSTA! GANGSTA!


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Oct 20, 2007)

Big L - MVP(Smooth Summer Mix)


----------



## furious styles (Oct 20, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=dFieSQHmQT0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## delirium (Oct 20, 2007)

cheifrocka said:


> MORE OLD SCHOOL!
> 
> this song is one of the greatest hip hop songs in the history of the universe
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t8Yzzn5uBzU[/YOUTUBE]



Can we get a lock on this thread please? It's over.



moe said:


> hohooo, *Gnarls Barkely* is gonna release their sophomore effort dubbed _Atlantis_ early 08



There is a GOD. O_O


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 20, 2007)

Yo cheifrocka, for some reason that made me thing of this vid.


----------



## Dan (Oct 20, 2007)

R.I.P 2 this thread.

I just killed it

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y12YgEIFcAY&mode=related&search=[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 20, 2007)

which made me think  of this...


----------



## Dan (Oct 20, 2007)

nothing I's like this song. It's unique.

It sums up whats happening to Hip-Hop today.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 20, 2007)

A Pimp Named Slickback said:


> nothing I's like this song. It's unique.
> 
> *It sums up whats happening to Hip-Hop today.*


You mean, what already happened... 
That's why I stay clear of video channels and radios tations.

 Back to some real-ness


----------



## mow (Oct 20, 2007)

hip hop for ma homies. click.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 20, 2007)

Anyone heard the new J-Live EP?


----------



## JBarnz008 (Oct 21, 2007)

moe said:


> hohooo, *Gnarls Barkely* is gonna release their sophomore effort dubbed _Atlantis_ early 08



Ooooh Shit ! 

Can't Wait !


----------



## Perverse (Oct 21, 2007)

Hope it's as hot as St. Elsewhere.


----------



## cbent22 (Oct 21, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=QfjqZC5iTU8[/YOUTUBE]
I dont know if anyone posted this but if you havent seen it you should definitely watch it. RZA talks on While My Guitar Gently Weeps single. Its most definitely history in the making.


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 21, 2007)

Yeah, I posted that some pages back.


----------



## Perverse (Oct 21, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> Yeah, I posted that some pages back.



RZA is one of the only Wu guys I respect as a dude. Like, ODB and shit are just strung OUT.


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 21, 2007)

Yeah RZA actually makes sense and is calm in interviews. Some of the others are hyperactive. But Ghostface Killah is funny in interviews.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Oct 21, 2007)

@undercover, u talkin bout Meth lol.

Time for some shameless promotion of another website. the Kyushu Island Good site been around for 2 years, but we cant get enough activeness for shit we got like 20 or so people. Help us out please, so we can get our battlezone & audio sections poppin.


----------



## Perverse (Oct 21, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> Yeah RZA actually makes sense and is calm in interviews. Some of the others are hyperactive. But Ghostface Killah is funny in interviews.



Yeah, Ghost is the other one I like.


----------



## mow (Oct 21, 2007)

guys check out the Y society i posted. It's so incredibly spanking fresh. I listened to the record 6 times in a row and still cant get enough of it. you ill love it, guaranteed.

RE: gnarls Barkely; i dont doubt it being ace. it is cee-loo after all. But the title Atlantis just made me thing of Sun Ra and oh my god i would literary die if Gnarls ended up fusing some Sun Ra samples in the record 



LeathaFace said:


> @undercover, u talkin bout Meth lol.
> 
> Time for some shameless promotion of another website. the Kyushu Island Good site been around for 2 years, but we cant get enough activeness for shit we got like 20 or so people. Help us out please, so we can get our battlezone & audio sections poppin.



gonna check it in a bit mate =]


----------



## Dre (Oct 21, 2007)

*Avy check.*


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 21, 2007)

new GhostFace
Link removed

He's on some Pretty Tony Shit.


----------



## mow (Oct 21, 2007)

tony shit is probabily the most accurate description ever XD

I just grabbed my hands on this record and so far it's fire.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Oct 21, 2007)

I appreciate it moe, we need more people so that way it can get pretty big.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 21, 2007)

*Top 200 soundscans: week of Oct 18th*



> 6 West*kanye Graduation 1,480,544
> 15 Soulja Boy Tell'em Souljaboytellem.com 159,794
> 19 50 Cent Curtis 995,246
> 20 J. Holiday Back Of My Lac' 142,226
> ...


Souljaboy beat out Curtis


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 21, 2007)

Common and Talib should be the top two. 

But sales don't equate quality so I guess it doesn't matter, as long as they keep making good music.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 21, 2007)

The UGK album was pretty good as well. 

Here's one thing I've noticed about this thread: you guys don't have much love for the South.


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 21, 2007)

Lies.

I love Andre 3000's music all day every day. Also, Devin the Dude, Ludacris, Z-Ro, Scarface, Cunninlynguists, MJG & 8Ball, Little Brother, K-Rino, Chamillionaire and others.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 21, 2007)

Andre 3000, that's one artist. I'm talking southern rappers in general. All I see day in and day out is New York.

**EDIT**
I see what you did there


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 21, 2007)

I've added more to the list. I won't lie there are more good emcees in the East than the South. Plus, there are more New Yorkers than southerners posting in this thread and that's why more of the discussion is about NY rappers.


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 21, 2007)

There's also not enough talk of producers in this thread.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 21, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> I've added more to the list. I won't lie there are more good emcees in the East than the South. Plus, there are more New Yorkers than southerners posting in this thread and that's why more of the discussion is about NY rappers.


I understand that. I'm from the South, but I talk about all regions of hip-hop, not just my immediate surroundings.


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 21, 2007)

mystic: People usually make producer related threads separately. There are a few of them around. Did you check out the RZA's Instrumental Experience album?



LIL_M0 said:


> I understand that. I'm from the South, but I talk about all regions of hip-hop, not just my immediate surroundings.


I'm not even from America. I live in England and there's an abundance of UK hip-hop discussion here too. It's whatever.


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 21, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> mystic: People usually make producer related thread separately. There are a few of them around. mystic did you check out the RZA's Instrumental Experience album?



Yea, of course I checked it out. I have a pretty big collection of instrumentals.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 21, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> mystic: People usually make producer related threads separately. There are a few of them around. Did you check out the RZA's Instrumental Experience album?
> 
> 
> *I'm not even from America. I live in England and there's an abundance of UK hip-hop discussion here too. It's whatever.*


I repped you.


----------



## mow (Oct 21, 2007)

ayo Paul; you gotta hit s with some of your fav underground brit hip hop records mate. I bet there's alot  that all of us here will greatly enjoy

EDIT: the above goes to all londoners/brits in the thread.


----------



## Perverse (Oct 21, 2007)

Braintax = nice UK hip-hop.


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 21, 2007)

I might pimp Lowkey's three mixtapes soon. Pek and Sin really like his music and I think he's one of the best UK hip-hop artists. He's part of a group call Poisonous Poets, who have performed with hip-hop veterans like KRS-One and more.


----------



## delirium (Oct 21, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> The UGK album was pretty good as well.
> 
> Here's one thing I've noticed about this thread: you guys don't have much love for the South.





Undercovermc said:


> I've added more to the list. I won't lie there are more good emcees in the East than the South. Plus, there are more New Yorkers than southerners posting in this thread and that's why more of the discussion is about NY rappers.



Antarctica got the best rappers anyway so ya'll trippin.


----------



## King (Oct 21, 2007)

Karsa Orlong, I believe his name was, just said replied in my thread about a rap group named Grayskul. Anybody know anything about them?


----------



## Cax (Oct 21, 2007)

I've heard a bit from them, they are really good from what i've heard and really fucking good from what Dave alone has said about them


----------



## King (Oct 21, 2007)

I just finished downloading their cd "Bloody Radio".


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 21, 2007)

Grayskul aren't for everybody. Their songs are either very good or very bad. No inbetween.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 21, 2007)

I dig 'em. Hard. Gewd shit, son.


----------



## King (Oct 21, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> Grayskul aren't for everybody. Their songs are either very good or very bad. No inbetween.



Ahh. I see. Thanks.


----------



## cbent22 (Oct 21, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> Yeah, I posted that some pages back.



Do you have the single that you can pimp for me. It would be much appreciated


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 21, 2007)

Wu-Tang Clan - The Heart Gently Weeps


----------



## King (Oct 21, 2007)

When G-Unit's new album comes out, Shoot To Kill, it is going to be G-Unit > Wu-Tang, for a short period.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 21, 2007)

...

Hahahahahahaha. XD


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 21, 2007)

I'm going to have co-sign with Davey on that one.


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 21, 2007)

King Moveknat is building up the reputation of being the most mainstream listener in the MD.


----------



## furious styles (Oct 21, 2007)

he's entitled to his opinion *shrug*


----------



## JBarnz008 (Oct 21, 2007)

Is ' Songs about Girls ' from Will.I.Am good?


----------



## King (Oct 21, 2007)

I listen to more underground shit than anyone on this forum.


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 21, 2007)

That's a bold statement and I don't believe you, you need more people.


----------



## delirium (Oct 21, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> That's a bold statement and I don't believe you, you need more people.



haha..

Then again

underground =/= Good music

mainstream =/= Bad music

so it's whatever.


----------



## Ippy (Oct 21, 2007)

King Moveknat said:


> I listen to more underground shit than anyone on this forum.


There would be no way for you to quantify that without reading the minds of all 100,000+ members.


----------



## King (Oct 21, 2007)

Well, it is the truth. I love mainstream and underground, it's just that people here don't seem like they even know any underground, so how can I discuss it if no one here really knows it?


----------



## Dan (Oct 21, 2007)

?<3 said:


> haha..
> 
> Then again
> 
> ...


QFT.

but I never seen that dude, therefor he never seen me.

so how does he know he listens to more underground music?


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 21, 2007)

Haterade said:


> There would be no way for you to quantify that without reading the minds of all 100,000+ members.


Hatey check out my comic themed cipher: Manga Underground


----------



## King (Oct 21, 2007)

Haterade said:


> There would be no way for you to quantify that without reading the minds of all 100,000+ members.



I don't have to quantify. I already know how much I listen to.


----------



## delirium (Oct 21, 2007)

But you don't know how much WE listen to. That's the point.


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 21, 2007)

King Moveknat said:


> Well, it is the truth. I love mainstream and underground, it's just that people here don't seem like they even know any underground, so how can I discuss it if no one here really knows it?



Everything your typing is invalid when you say Wayne is better than Nas and Jay and G-unit is the Kings of NY?   You can fool these dudes but you can't fool me.  Your source of hip hop is either MTV, MTV 2 , or B.E.T.


----------



## King (Oct 21, 2007)

?<3 said:


> But you don't know how much WE listen to. That's the point.



But I know how much I listen to. That's the point.


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 21, 2007)

King Moveknat said:


> But I know how much I listen to. That's the point.



This was your claim:



> I listen to more underground shit than anyone on this forum.



Knowing how much you listen to doesn't support your claim because you don't know how much we listen to in comparison.


----------



## King (Oct 21, 2007)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> Everything your typing is invalid when you say Wayne is better than Nas and Jay and G-unit is the Kings of NY?   You can fool these dudes but you can't fool me.  Your source of hip hop is either MTV, MTV 2 , or B.E.T.





Just No. I NEVER watch MTV with all that gay reality shit and I ONLY watch BET when 106th park comes on, sometimes, and the beef series. That's it.


----------



## delirium (Oct 21, 2007)

For you to say that you listen to the most underground, you'd have to know how much everyone on this board listens to so that you have something to compare it to. If you don't you' have to give us some arbitrary number of artists the we listen to so that you have something to compare it to.

To put it a little simpler. If you're holding 10 cards but don't know how many cards I'm holding, you can't say you have more or less since you don't know how many cards I'm holding. I could have 5, I could have 50. You don't know. So you have no basis to make the statement, "I listen to the most underground" on this board.

But why is this even an issue now? Does it really matter how much music anyone here listens to? Does it make any of us here "realer"? or more "down" with the scene if we could shoot off 100 different artists we listened to in the past week?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 21, 2007)

King Moveknat said:


> Just No. I NEVER watch MTV with all that gay reality shit and I ONLY watch BET when 106th park comes on, sometimes, and the beef series. That's it.


The only thing I watch on BET is American Gangster or if they have an old movie on that I hadn't seen in a while.


----------



## Dan (Oct 21, 2007)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> Everything your typing is invalid when you say Wayne is better than Nas and Jay and G-unit is the Kings of NY?   You can fool these dudes but you can't fool me.  Your source of hip hop is either MTV, MTV 2 , or B.E.T.


End of conversation.

this comment wins the argument.

Anway, whats the latest news on Lupe's and Jay-z's albums.

Anymore tracks released?


----------



## King (Oct 21, 2007)

?<3 said:


> For you to say that you listen to the most underground, you'd have to know how much everyone on this board listens to so that you have something to compare it to. If you don't you' have to give us some arbitrary number of artists the we listen to so that you have something to compare it to.
> 
> To put it a little simpler. If you're holding 10 cards but don't know how many cards I'm holding, you can't say you have more or less since you don't know how many cards I'm holding. I could have 5, I could have 50. You don't know. So you have no basis to make the statement, "I listen to the most underground" on this board.
> 
> But why is this even an issue now? Does it really matter how much music anyone here listens to? Does it make any of us here "realer"? or more "down" with the scene if we could shoot off 100 different artists we listened to in the past week?




Well, I believe there are 60?? cards in a deck, and thats how much I'm holding - _the whole deck_, which would mean you are holding nothing. If you understand what I am saying. And also, the only people I actually haven't listened to was Grayskul, which I downloaded some shit of theirs today.


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 21, 2007)

Your analogy implies that you've heard every single underground artist, bar Grayskul and because of that we couldn't have heard any of them. That does make sense at all.

*52 cards in a deck, by the way.


----------



## King (Oct 21, 2007)

Holy shit. Ok, let's just say I listen to ALOT of shit, does that make everyone happy?


----------



## Dan (Oct 21, 2007)

King Moveknat said:


> Well, I believe there are 60?? cards in a deck, and thats how much I'm holding - _the whole deck_, which would mean you are holding nothing. If you understand what I am saying. And also, the only people I actually haven't listened to was Grayskul, which I downloaded some shit of theirs today.


He is officially the MD sarutobi.


----------



## DA Dave (Oct 21, 2007)

B.E.T is lame as fuck, they edit out the word 'booty' and 'behind' in a lot of songs =/

just felt like saying that


----------



## Dan (Oct 21, 2007)

UK. we don't get any of that.

From what I've heard thats a good thing.


----------



## Ippy (Oct 21, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> Hatey check out my comic themed cipher: Organization 13 FC


I believe that deserved rep.

I forgot to sign it, though.


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 21, 2007)

^Your name still show anyway Hatey.


----------



## The Sentry (Oct 21, 2007)

Soulja Boy tell em. Seriously Mac maine is the best out there


----------



## Ippy (Oct 21, 2007)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> ^Your name still show anyway Hatey.


I know, it's just that I've still been signing my reps anyway. 

I'm anal like that.


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 21, 2007)

Thanks Hatey.


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 21, 2007)

SouljahBoyTellEm.com Great Album or G.O.A.T album?


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 21, 2007)

It's a not worth the download or purchase album.


----------



## Dre (Oct 21, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> SouljahBoyTellEm.com Great Album or G.O.A.T album?


*
I haven't even heard it- and I refuse to. *


----------



## King (Oct 21, 2007)

Soulja Boy is the one of the worst rappers of all time. He trys to rhyme the weirdest lines, he is just a weird dude.

On a different note-- Do you guys think Cassidy new cd, coming out November, will sell a lot?


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 21, 2007)

No, I don't think it will sell a lot. But that's doesn't matter, it's the quality of the album that's important.


----------



## Dan (Oct 21, 2007)

Cassidy is probably the best punch line rapper.

After his crash im eger to see what he comes up with.


----------



## delirium (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## Perverse (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## Dan (Oct 21, 2007)

Can't wait for carter 3 (not being sarcastic)


----------



## delirium (Oct 21, 2007)

Souls of Mischief is number one on my last.fm right now.

Y Society is ill. Like that feeling you get when you listen to Trive or De La or Lootpack, but y'know.. now. xD Like an updated version or whatever. Never Off puts me in a trance. That song is just..


----------



## Perverse (Oct 21, 2007)

A Pimp Named Slickback said:


> Can't wait for carter 3 (not being sarcastic)



Bad, bad man.

@Del: Yeah, but Souls of Mischief are good. '93 Til Infinity = album of win. Thanks for the Y review. I'll check it when I get home.


----------



## Dan (Oct 21, 2007)

theres alot of good albums that'll be in this year.

I can name 15 off the top of my head that have been good. And theres more to come.

Can't wait.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 21, 2007)

moe said:


> tony shit is probabily the most accurate description ever XD
> 
> I just grabbed my hands on this record and so far it's fire.



I never hear about this album in here bar one or two posters. I swear I said this about 50 pages ago. 



			
				Snake_108 said:
			
		

> Anyone heard the new J-Live EP?



5 pages later; no response = no?

Damn, I'm a fuckin ghost in here.


----------



## delirium (Oct 21, 2007)

I didn't even see you post about J-Live's new EP. xD

I have though. Classic J-Live stuff. Dude is criminally underrated.


----------



## Perverse (Oct 22, 2007)

Snake_108 said:


> I never hear about this album in here bar one or two posters. I swear I said this about 50 pages ago.



Get it. NOW. Below The Heavens = old-school west coast style. Something you might expect from J5 or somethin'.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 22, 2007)

Nub Fresh said:


> Get it. NOW. Below The Heavens = old-school west coast style. Something you might expect from J5 or somethin'.



I meant to say that I was saying the same thing Moe was saying, only a long time ago. 

It seemed to me like it flew under the radar on these forums but that might've been because I wasn't checking this thread when the record came out. It's probably my favorite album of the year so far, just above Dirty Acres.


----------



## King (Oct 22, 2007)

Well, the reason I asked if you think Cassidy will sell a lot is because I saw some interview, somewhere, stating that he is pretty much going to sell a lot.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 22, 2007)

King Moveknat, if you don't already, get a Last.FM or some shit so you can actually back up your claims of listening to all hip-hop. =p


----------



## Perverse (Oct 22, 2007)

Karsa Orlong said:


> King Moveknat, if you don't already, get a Last.FM or some shit so you can actually back up your claims of listening to all hip-hop. =p



Haha, yeah I need to see this. Bets are, left-field and underground rappers get little to no play.


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 22, 2007)

^I was actually going to post that in the Old School Hip Hop thread.


----------



## The Sentry (Oct 22, 2007)

Hve you guys heard Lil Wyane's 1000 degrees, its insane. Its bout 3months old got it on oe of his many mixtapes. its a shame that his mixtapes are better than his actuall albums


----------



## Dan (Oct 22, 2007)

That isn't Intelligent rap, take it out of this thread please.

Even though I like Wayne, its not for this thread.


----------



## Dre (Oct 22, 2007)

A Pimp Named Slickback said:


> That isn't Intelligent rap, take it out of this thread please.
> 
> Even though I like Wayne, its not for this thread.



*Yeah it is, its the intelligent DISCUSSION, has nothing to do with the type of Rap. And whether or not Wayne's music is intelligent or not is your opinion. *


----------



## Dan (Oct 22, 2007)

So Is would you say Wayne is Intelligent rap?


----------



## Dre (Oct 22, 2007)

A Pimp Named Slickback said:


> So Is would you say Wayne is Intelligent rap?



*Who Am I to say if it is or isn't? It's depends on your point of view, some people think Juelz  is better than Rakim- depends on your opinion.*


----------



## Dan (Oct 22, 2007)

what, I'm not comparing people lol.

I think Wayne is good, I spoke about him once in here, I was told that isn't intelligent rap.

So I talk about the people who are intelligent rap.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 22, 2007)

A Pimp Named Slickback said:


> So Is would you say Wayne is Intelligent rap?


What the hell is "intelligent rap"? Seriously, it's not you can't find the intelligent rap aisle in a record store. How's about just using this thread todiscuss rap intelligently? 

Dre, I didn't see your reply at first, but obviously you feel me.


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 22, 2007)

Thinking one rapper is better than another is different to thinking one rappers music is more intelligent than another's. The former is subjective, while the latter can be measured. Lil' Wayne's music is *not* intelligent and therefore it's not really appropriate for this thread. For sake of explain the thread title, I take it as intelligent meaning good music. Lil' Wayne isn't even making good music any more.



> people think Juelz is better than Rakim


Intelligent people don't. So once again, not in here.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 22, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> Thinking one rapper is better than another is different to thinking one rappers music is more intelligent than another's. The former is subjective, while the latter can be measured. *Lil' Wayne's music is not intelligent and therefore it's not really appropriate for this thread.*
> 
> 
> Intelligent people don't. So once again, not in here.


Wow... just wow. Regardless of the subject matter, stringing together words and phrases (that most people would never have even thought) to validate a point or tell a story shows a great deal of intelligence.


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 22, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> Wow... just wow. Regardless of the subject matter, stringing together words and phrases that most people would never have even thought to validate a point or tell a story shows a great deal of intelligence.


You're getting it wrong, subject matter it irrelevant. Crooked I has the same subject matter as Lil Wayne, but he consistently spits intelligently. Lil' Wayne just doesn't make any sense any more. And no his lyrics aren't going over my head, they just.. don't make sense sometimes or are extremely basic.

My ciphers are better than the music Lil' Wayne is coming out with these days.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 22, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> You're getting it wrong, subject matter it irrelevant.* Crooked I has the same subject matter as Lil Wayne, but he consistently spits intelligently. Lil' Wayne just doesn't make any sense.* And no his lyrics aren't going over my head, they just.. don't make sense sometimes
> 
> *My ciphers are better than the music Lil' Wayne is coming out with these days.*


And the truth comes to light. You're either jealous of or just don't like Lil' Wayne.


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 22, 2007)

I'll put you on like a personal television.


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 22, 2007)

Is the line that Sin just posted intelligent?

Mo, that's the typical response from a Lil Wayne fan . Can we talk about music and not whether I'm jealous of rappers please. For the record I like Lil' Wayne's, but I wouldn't call his music intelligent. Why are you getting offended by something so obvious? But if I am jealous, why am I not bashing Jay-Z? Riddle me that.


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 22, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> And the truth comes to light. You're either jealous of or just don't like Lil' Wayne.



Stop acting like a Stan. He's jealous because Lil' Wayne doesn't make sense sometimes?  I like Weezy but you people overrating this dude heavy.  People didn't think he was the best rapper alive until he said it.  Have your own mind.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 22, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> Is the line that Sin just posted intelligent?
> 
> Mo, that's the typical response from a Lil Wayne fan . Can we talk about music and not whether I'm jealous of rappers please. For the record I like Lil' Wayne's, but I wouldn't call his music intelligent. Why are you getting offended by something so obvious? But if I am jealous, why am I not bashing Jay-Z? Riddle me that.


No, I don't listen to Lil' Wayne very often. I posted that because that's what you're posts seemed to hint at. I mean, it's not like I could hear the pitch of your voice.



Rockst☆r Sin said:


> Stop acting like a Stan. He's jealous because Lil' Wayne doesn't make sense sometimes? I like Weezy but you people overrating this dude heavy. People didn't think he was the best rapper alive until he said it. Have your own mind.


Again you have never seen me post Wayne was the best, second best even tenth best rapper alive. The whole "you say Wayne is Intelligent rap" debate just brought me to his defense.


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 22, 2007)

But my brother is a big Lil' Wayne fan and he agrees that his music isn't intelligent. So you've got it wrong again.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 22, 2007)

I guesse it's in the eye of the beholder, or in this case ears,


----------



## Dan (Oct 22, 2007)

Why are we arguing about what Intelligent rap is.

People need to pull the wool from over there eyes and start admitting the music they listen to isn't intelligent.

It's not a bad thing if you don't listen to intelligent rap.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 22, 2007)

A Pimp Named Slickback said:


> Why are we arguing about what Intelligent rap is.
> 
> People need to pull the wool from over there eyes and start admitting the music they listen to isn't intelligent.
> 
> It's not a bad thing if you don't listen to intelligent rap.


Yet, you refuse to answer my question: 
Can you find the intelligent rap aisle in a record store?


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 22, 2007)

Can you find the good rap aisle? No, but I believe there is good and bad hip-hop.


----------



## Dan (Oct 22, 2007)

No you can't. Because there is no specific genre.

Why did you think Nas said Hip-Hop is dead.

And someone like Young Jeezy said its not.


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 22, 2007)

A Pimp Named Slickback said:


> No you can't. Because there is no specific genre.
> 
> Why did you think Nas said Hip-Hop is dead.
> 
> And someone like Young Jeezy said its not.



Now this is real talk and should just end the argument with this post.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 22, 2007)

A Pimp Named Slickback said:


> *No you can't. Because there is no specific genre.*
> 
> Why did you think Nas said Hip-Hop is dead.
> 
> And someone like Young Jeezy said its not.


Thank you...


Undercovermc said:


> Can you find the good rap aisle? No, but I believe there is good and bad hip-hop.


... Which was exactly my point. 


Rockst☆r Sin said:


> Now this is real talk and should just end the argument with this post.


I'm not being argumentive. We were just having an intelligent debate.


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 22, 2007)

I'm saying just because it doesn't have it's own aisle, that doesn't mean you can dismiss it.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 22, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> I'm saying just because it doesn't have it's own aisle that doesn't mean it doesn't exist.


Hey man, these are your own words: "there is no specific genre".


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 22, 2007)

No, in fact A Pimp Named Slickback said that.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 22, 2007)

Touche'


----------



## Dan (Oct 22, 2007)

There is no specific genre but there is still a difference between intelligent and non-intelligent.

the logic your using you could talk about Vanilla Ice, but no-one would do that.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 22, 2007)

A Pimp Named Slickback said:


> There is no specific genre but there is still a difference between intelligent and non-intelligent.
> 
> *the logic your using you could talk about Vanilla Ice, but no-one would do that.*


I'm never said that there wasn't a difference between intelligence and non-intelligence. 

Also, could you maybe rephrase that? I didn't quite understand the meaning.


----------



## Dan (Oct 22, 2007)

So what are you arguing then?

Are you trying to say Wayne is intelligent rap?

Vanilla-Ice, hes a rapper. Would you say he spits intelligent rap?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 22, 2007)

A Pimp Named Slickback said:


> So what are you arguing then?
> 
> Are you trying to say Wayne is intelligent rap?
> 
> Vanilla-Ice, hes a rapper. Would you say he spits intelligent rap?


Apparently I need to rephrase as well, better yet here's a quote: 
_"Regardless of the subject matter, stringing together words and phrases (that most people would never have even thought) to validate a point or tell a story shows a great deal of intelligence."_


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 22, 2007)

Then the flaw is in the parenthesis. Lil' Wayne has hardly said anything that "most people would never have even thought". But maybe I'm giving the average mainstream fan too much credit.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 22, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> Then the flaw is in the parenthesis. Lil' Wayne has hardly said anything that "most people would never have even thought". *But maybe I'm giving the average mainstream fan too much credit.*


Maybe so, lol


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Oct 22, 2007)

22/10/07-RZA Pushes Back Wu-Tang Album As Response To Ghostface
RZA addressed the current internal beef between Wu-Tang and Ghostface Killah in a recent interview with MTV News.

Ghostface Killah had expressed his disappointment in the fact that his new album, Big Doe Rehab was being released on the same day as the new Wu-Tang album, 8 Diagrams, which has now been moved to December 11.

"The blame can't fall on me like that," RZA said about the dueling release dates. "Wu-Tang Clan is a bunch of brothers working on one common cause. We planned to put that record out in September, then October, and it kept getting pushed because it's just a lot of work. I wasn't really conscious [Ghost] was dropping an album on December 4th, but yesterday we moved our [group] record from the 4th to the 11th. We gave that spot to Ghostface because of how he felt. I had to make that call. [SRC label head] Steve Rifkind also; he was getting bashed up by Ghost. So...we moved."

According to RZA, Wu decided to move in an act of brotherly love.

"I think that shows the kind of bigger men we could be. Ghost is my brother, _ love him to death. But we're in this business, and it's hard to kind of discern what's right and what's wrong. But I will say that, when it comes to a Wu-Tang Clan album, I plan on making it a 60/90 day type of schedule. It turned out to be a 200 day schedule, and I didn't want to wait until next year [to put out 8 Diagrams]. But Ghostface, we moved it to the 11th. You got that 4th. Do your thing right then, double up [the] next week, make mad cream this year, family."


___________________


----------



## Space Jam (Oct 22, 2007)

LeathaFace said:


> 22/10/07-RZA Pushes Back Wu-Tang Album As Response To Ghostface
> RZA addressed the current internal beef between Wu-Tang and Ghostface Killah in a recent interview with MTV News.
> 
> Ghostface Killah had expressed his disappointment in the fact that his new album, Big Doe Rehab was being released on the same day as the new Wu-Tang album, 8 Diagrams, which has now been moved to December 11.
> ...


_

Ghost face`s albume is coming out the 4th now? thats my birthday lol_


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Oct 22, 2007)

Rasassination said:


> Ghost face`s albume is coming out the 4th now? thats my birthday lol



Damn, you lucky bastard. i'm sure u gonna remember this b-day foreva.


----------



## Cax (Oct 23, 2007)

I'm sure he will

He'd remember it alot better if Wu AND Ghost released their albums on his birthday though.


----------



## Perverse (Oct 23, 2007)

As long as they release their albums at some stage, I'm happy.


----------



## Cax (Oct 23, 2007)

I'd have to agree with that.

Although i'm a bit annoyed Wu got moved to later on.. i want as soon as possible

Shawn, i dont go into any CD stores or anything of the sort at all, just because i dont have money, have you checked any recently? Can we pre-order on Wu?


----------



## Perverse (Oct 23, 2007)

Cax said:


> Shawn, i dont go into any CD stores or anything of the sort at all, just because i dont have money, have you checked any recently? Can we pre-order on Wu?



I haven't checked, because I don't want to buy Wu's CDs. I'm fairly selective, in that I only buy the BEST CDs available. For me, Wu doesn't fall into that category.


----------



## Cax (Oct 23, 2007)

Nub Fresh said:


> I haven't checked, because I don't want to buy Wu's CDs. I'm fairly selective, in that I only buy the BEST CDs available. For me, Wu doesn't fall into that category.



Ah alright. I'm surprised about Wu and not being a best buy for you.


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 23, 2007)

Unless the Wu album isn't complete, it should have been Ghostface that pushed his album back. He dropped _Fishscale_ and _More Fish_ in the same year, which is more than any other Wu artist has recently. Furthermore, they had that date set before he did. So, I'm hoping that they decided to push _8 Diagrams_ back because it's incomplete, meaning it'll be even better when it does get released.


----------



## Perverse (Oct 23, 2007)

Meh. Rage Against The Machine and Coldplay have been my latest two purchases. I haven't bought a hip-hop CD in ages. I guess most of the really good stuff doesn't get to Australia. =/


----------



## Cax (Oct 23, 2007)

Interestin', Mystic


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 23, 2007)

I just looked through the entire Music Department forum...
It's kind of interesting (for lack of a better word) that this thread thrives while similar discussions have not.


*Spoiler*: __ 



...

Hip Hop 
Slash 

hip hop and rap lovers 
chicity 

Hip Hop and the Fight.. 
Iruka-Senpai 

Hip Hop died a long time ago.... 
Iruka-Senpai 

Hip Hop Police 
#1shirker 

Hip hop's greatest lyrics (explicit material)
nigggs 

Hip Hop, Rap, And Other Observations 
moe 

Hip Hop, Rap, and Other Observations... By Moe 
Slug 

Hip-Hop/Rap Declining
cbent22

Rap 
Hisagi-kun 

Rap & Hip Hop Today Discussion 
Unrequited Silence 

Rap Battle League/Tournament Sign-Up Thread 
competitionbros 

Rap Freestyles 
Haze 

Rap Impressionist 
Vash 

Rap vs. (c)Rap (Let's Debate) 
?<3 

Rap, clean. Post your favorite rap songs on here. 
Sand_Demon_Shukaku10 

Rap/Hip Hop Recommendations 
GSurge 

Rap/Hip-Hop Mixtapes 
Shadow 

...


----------



## Perverse (Oct 23, 2007)

Just got my Hip Hop Is Dead CD in the mail today. That makes one hip-hop album I've bought this year.


----------



## Dan (Oct 23, 2007)

Out of all the albums you got hip hop is dead.

TBH i aint head much about that album. is it any good?


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 23, 2007)

Asking if HHID a good album is like asking if Antarctica is cold in the winter time.


----------



## Dan (Oct 23, 2007)

I've asked people whats the best album this year, never head HHID mentioned.

Whats your best album this year?


----------



## delirium (Oct 23, 2007)

Is Antarctica cold in the winter time?


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 23, 2007)

kenshō said:


> Is Antarctica cold in the winter time?



  .


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 23, 2007)

A Pimp Named Slickback said:


> I've asked people whats the best album this year, never head HHID mentioned.
> 
> Whats your best album this year?



HHID was last year man. This year, I haven't heard any hip-hop album better than Below The Heavens. I haven't heard many hip-hop albums this year to tell you the truth though. Blu & Exile are definitely the freshest though, they're like the new Pete Rock & CL Smooth to me.


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 23, 2007)

My mind is going blank for a moment but the best hip hop albums I've heard this year was Eardrum and Desire.


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (Oct 23, 2007)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> My mind is going blank for a moment but the best hip hop albums I've heard this year was Eardrum and Desire.



I'm glad to hear that. It seems like a lot of people seem to forget those two.


----------



## Dre (Oct 23, 2007)

*aww man Ransom dissing Budden *


----------



## tom (Oct 23, 2007)

Blackalicious, Kanye West and Atmosphere are my favorites.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Oct 23, 2007)

What do u guys think about Rhumefest, friends saying I should check him out and that he's better than kanYe.


----------



## Perverse (Oct 24, 2007)

Snake_108 said:


> HHID was last year man. This year, I haven't heard any hip-hop album better than Below The Heavens. I haven't heard many hip-hop albums this year to tell you the truth though. Blu & Exile are definitely the freshest though, they're like the new Pete Rock & CL Smooth to me.


Yeah, but I prefers Blu's MCing to Smooth's, personally. I'd probably give this the tip for #1 hip-hop album of 2007


Rockst☆r Sin said:


> My mind is going blank for a moment but the best hip hop albums I've heard this year was Eardrum and Desire.


Eardrum was awesome, I still haven't heard desire. Get onto that Blu & Exile shit, Sin. You need you some of that.


JB008 said:


> What do u guys think about Rhymefest, friends saying I should check him out and that he's better than kanYe.


Get Rhymefest's _Blue Collar_. Very good.


----------



## azuken (Oct 24, 2007)

Common Vs Kanye West back in 96'. Hot as shit.

Harle is made of sMEX


----------



## Cax (Oct 24, 2007)

Well. talking about this years albums, i say if The Cool by lupe is released this year, it's probably going to be my favourite with Wu tang droppin theirs of course.


----------



## Taciturnity (Oct 24, 2007)

Yo Majesty anyone?


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 24, 2007)

Nub Fresh said:


> Eardrum was awesome, I still haven't heard desire. Get onto that Blu & Exile shit, Sin. You need you some of that.



Was listening to Below The Heavens the other day and it was a good album.


----------



## Dan (Oct 24, 2007)

Best albums this year for me.

1.Desire
2.finding Forever
3.Eardrum


----------



## Masterpunisher (Oct 24, 2007)

Best album is that new slipknot coming out


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 24, 2007)

No, no it's not. Now GTFO.


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 24, 2007)

Masterpunisher said:


> Best album is that new slipknot coming out




Take this post elsewhere.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 24, 2007)

Also, would the request in the appropriate thread mean that King Moveknat has never even spun Dilla?


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 24, 2007)

It's pretty hard to not have heard much Dilla when you claim to have heard more hip-hop than any one on the forum. The falsity is coming to light.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 24, 2007)

Remember when that dude was seriously convinced that Tupac would come back on 7³? XD


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 24, 2007)

azuken said:


> Common Vs Kanye West back in 96'. Hot as shit.
> 
> BACCANO!



Common was on the run since 1996 for killing Kanye.  This battle wasn't fair.


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 24, 2007)

Karsa Orlong said:


> Remember when that dude was seriously convinced that Tupac would come back on 7?? XD


Yeah, he was adamant that Pac would return.


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 24, 2007)

I'll take that back, Kanye did his thing in the end.


----------



## King (Oct 24, 2007)

If Common and Kanye West were to rap freestyle right now, I mean, it would be pretty hard to figure out who would win, seriously, for me atleast.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm likin verbal threat right now, reality check wit premier really sold me on them, the lyrics is good.


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 24, 2007)

Common would kill Kanye if they were to freestyle battle.  I've witness Common freestyle on a couple of wake up shows and they use to beg him to stop.  He could freestyle from when the show starts to the end and still continuing.


----------



## KushyKage (Oct 24, 2007)

common would beat kanye...common had a few battles already don't he? common stepped up to cube and the westside connection, thats crazy. those guys tear verses up constantly..kanye never had that level of competition..he's even too shook to respond to 50 directly. Plus I peeped Kanye's last mixtape album, and yeah its pretty ugly...


----------



## Lone Gunman (Oct 24, 2007)

> The Tupac Amaru Center For The Arts, located in Stone Mountain, Georgia, was vandalized twice in the last five days. At approximately 2:00 a.m., Saturday October 20, a noose was put around the statue of the slain rapper, located in the center's Peace Garden. Forty eight hours later, additional vandalism, found in hateful writing and threats to other rappers and record labels were found in the same vicinity.
> As of Tuesday morning, an unnamed male has been arrested by De Kalb County Police as a primary suspect. The sheriff has also openly stated the likelihood of several vandals involved. No motives have been revealed.
> 
> Tupac's mother, Afeni Shakur told press the following: "We thank everyone for their prayers and support. Although our hearts are temporarily in pain, our spirits have already forgiven the perpetrators. Hate comes in all colors and genders therefore we will use this act of hate and ignorance to bring our community together and to pray for the healing of those who harbor such feelings. With God's guidance, the work of the Tupac Amaru Shakur Center for the Arts and Peace Garden will continue to positively impact and transform our community."
> As a result of the incident, the center is now raising money for a fence to prevent such events from recurring. On November 10, the center will host its second bi-annual re-dedication of the Peace Garden, followed by film screenings and a discussion panel. More information can be found at .





I can't someone would actually pull this kind of shit.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Oct 24, 2007)

Let me get some Blu & Exile


----------



## Space Jam (Oct 24, 2007)

"When they created jazz years ago it was the best thing to happen since fried ice cream. But then you look at it now-- it's not so popular... The same thing can happen in hip-hop if we take it for granted and don't cherish it."



Rakim is back, or at least he's on his way. It's been eight years since he released his second solo album, The Master, and aside from rumors surrounding his signing to and subsequent drop from Dr. Dre's Aftermath label and some reissues, he's been relatively quiet since then. 

In the last couple of years, he's taken to playing shows again, and over the course of this year, it came out that he was working on a new album called The Seventh Seal. The record is finally nearing completion, and it will likely hit stores early next year.

Though not a concept album, The Seventh Seal focuses on the theme of tearing hip-hop down to its essentials and building it back up to previously unknown heights. Rakim's done a little non-musical building as well, establishing his own Ra Records, which will not only release The Seventh Seal but also provide a label home, management company, and distribution for other artists.

Before the record comes out, Rakim will release a concert DVD titled The R-kives: Live Lost and Found. The DVD features performances from two shows at NYC's B.B. King Blues Club interspersed with interviews, backstage and tour bus footage, and a few other performances from around the U.S. It will also come with an enhanced CD featuring previously unreleased new material from the God MC.

Finally, Rakim has a previously reported tour coming up where he, Ghostface, and Brother Ali will front live band Rhythm Roots Allstars.

In the midst of all this activity, we spoke to Rakim about process, his return to recording and performing, and his role as an educator in hip-hop.

*Pitchfork: What made you decide it was time to starting playing shows and recording an album again?
*
Rakim: Well, I've always been the type that didn't like to wear out my welcome mat, and I haven't dropped anything new, you know what I mean? But at the same time, you don't want to wait too long. You want to get out there, get your feet wet, test the waters, and reassure within yourself and with the crowd that it's time to do what you do. You get that cool sound from the crowd, and it puts everything in perspective. If I wouldn't have felt the response that I got, then I would've said, "I'm not going to do an album" or "I'm not gonna go on tour. I'd rather drop the album before I try to come out on tour." But the response was real good, and that's what I was speaking on as far as confirming with myself and with the crowd. Because as the artist, I'm modest, man. I don't take anything for granted, and my thing is if I get the welcome mat, then I do what I do. If I don't get the welcome mat, then I either got work to do or it's time to just fall back. I use my experiences as learning experiences. 

*Pitchfork: How are you rehearsing for your tour with Rhythm Roots Allstars, a live band? Do you work on your parts separately from the band of with them?*

Rakim: We're going to sit down and have a few rehearsals so we can give a real good show. I want it to be tight, and I want to make sure that our chemistry is there. The last show that we did in Texas [at SXSW 2007], it was funny because I was supposed to get out there a little early, but I got out there late and we didn't have time to practice. They knew the songs, but we never got a chance to sit there and mesh, so we went on stage that day and winged it. But they're so professional in what they do, and they're so tight that at the end of the day it's just like having a DJ put on a record: You can get up there and kick your verse, and you can turn around and wave your hand and they're going to stop just as a DJ would. So everything worked out perfect, and hopefully too many people didn't realize that we didn't practice. I was surprised everything went real good, so that's another reason why I'm looking forward to this tour. I'm going to be able to do some things that I normally wouldn't be able to do.

*Pitchfork: What kinds of things? 
*
Rakim: Just show the power of live music and explain to the crowd and almost teach them the reason why we sampled records. We're going to have a little fun up there. We're going to learn a little something, and we're going to hear some real good music.

*Pitchfork: Do you feel like it's your responsibility to teach people about the origins of hip-hop?*

Rakim: At this point in hip-hop, [the history] definitely needs to be expressed a little more and put in front of their faces so that they won't forget where the essence of hip-hop came from. If I'm one of the artists that knows about it then yeah, I'm responsible to keep that alive and keep it in the listeners' faces and give them access to it. So hopefully I can do that. To me, at the end of the day, it's just doing my job. If this was something political or something dealing with the world and there was something that I knew, I would feel obligated to inform people. This music thing, there's a lot to know about it. And we're definitely going to have fun with it, but at the same time, we have to keep it alive. This hip-hop thing-- if we don't do it, it will die out. So definitely, I want to do my job. 

I think it's important that we cherish this right here. It belongs to the youth. It belongs to the older people who were brought up on hip-hop. It's not just a young music. We created this in the suburbs and the cities and around the parks, and what we have to understand is that that's big. You look at jazz. When they created jazz years ago it was the best thing to happen since fried ice cream. But then you look at it now-- it's not so popular as far as [being] universal. The jazz lovers still support their music, but when you look at it on the wide span it went from being the only thing to one of the many. The same thing can happen in hip-hop if we take it for granted and don't cherish it. We've got to understand that it's that first impression that made hip-hop take the world by storm. And once we start forgetting those recipes, after awhile they're going to look at it like just another music. And not just them. Us. We're going to look at it like it's not special; it's not going to have that same appeal that it had. So of course we've got to understand the root before we start picking from the tree. 

*Pitchfork: In as much as it can be about one thing, do you think that hip-hop should be universal, that it does have something to say to everyone?*

Rakim: Yeah, I think so. Just right now, hip-hop is dealing with the form of divide and conquer. There's nothing wrong with the down-South music; there's nothing wrong with the Midwest; there's nothing wrong with the West Coast; there's nothing wrong with the East Coast, but the thing is you've got the Dirty South [just] buying their [own] music now. New York has always been a melting pot. We can agree with many things. But some of the different places, they only buy their own music. And that's because we're letting them separate the music [into] Dirty South hip-hop or underground hip-hop.


----------



## Space Jam (Oct 24, 2007)

We shouldn't have to call it underground hip-hop. We should be able to do our music and people buy it for what reason they want to buy it. We shouldn't have to market it, or if it's underground it only sells 700 or 500 or 300,000 copies. Let's just make music and let the consumer be the consumer. Whatever consumer gravitates toward that music, let him buy that music. But once we separate it, we're separating the music, and then after awhile it's not hip-hop anymore. It's Dirty South music, Midwest music, West Coast music, and New York music. And that's the way we lose, because the record sales are gonna go down, the effect of hip-hop is gonna go down. 

We were already fighting amongst ourselves, but now [it's] to the point where we're competing and fighting and constantly pulling and tugging at each other. It shouldn't have to be like that. You look at the older r&b artists when they do their award shows and things of that nature, they go there and they just bless. You look around the room, everybody's smiling, people are talking to each other, glad to see each other. But you know rap, there's a lot of pride in the room. It's a different environment. But I think if we understood the movement that we have a little more, then we wouldn't be so-- I don't want to say angry, but we wouldn't be so protective and distant from our fellow label mates and our fellow music mates. This is our thing. If we keep at it like we are, they're going to take it from us. They can't wait to do that.

*Pitchfork: It seems another part of the problem could be that there's few really dynamic personalities. You've got people, in the music itself, with big personalities, but a lot of them don't seem to be vulnerable in any way. On the other hand, a lot of the Southern rappers tend to be sort of faceless. It's just like this machine of these guys that make songs. There's less of a culture of developing really interesting, vulnerable, but still exciting personalities than there once was.*

Rakim: Maybe it's becoming more [about] money than the love. And maybe that's the problem, because I know the money will make an artist change his creative process. That's simply because if the money's in a certain market, then that artist is going to go home and prepare to touch that market. At this time, it's become a machine now. If you can go to a studio and produce what they want, that's all you need to do. And then somewhere in between, you'll find that artist that really still loves his craft, the artist that has a lot to say, the artist that creates his music and his genre of music and his style a little different than other people. That's what makes people unique, that's what makes people stand out, that's what wows people, just something we haven't seen before. But when you look deep, you'll find those people still exist, but we're more flooded with, like you said, the money machines. They don't really have to have that love for the music, or a lot of them don't care about touching the masses as far as some of the stars that we look up to touched us with their charisma. 

Back in the day, you would like the music or you would like that person for what he did, but then when you met him and when you saw some of the other things that he did you would like him even more. That's what's missing, man. You can blame that on the labels for not expecting that from their artists. If the label doesn't expect it, if they don't ask that from their artists, the artists are going to do what they're supposed to do. And that's turn in records, and then they're good. Years ago, the labels used to coach their artists and tell them what's going to help them, and they looked at their good points and brought that out of them. Nowadays, it's a little different. The labels are happy because the money is coming in. They don't care if the artist destroys their career. They don't care if the artist is selling out. For that moment, as long as they're bringing that paper in, everything is good.

*Pitchfork: How have you changed since the days when you first started recording?*

Rakim: Well, I've matured and been through a lot. I learned a lot about the industry. I learned a lot about music in general. When I was doing it back then, hip-hop was wide open. It was fun for me just writing rhymes and enjoying that part of it. But now you've got to be a lot more business-savvy. For me, it went from enjoying my hobby-- even after we signed the contract, I still looked at it as just enjoying my hobby. I love writing rhymes. I love hip-hop. As you grow and as you learn a little more, as you watch the industry and everything, you try to get a little more involved with your business and stay in tune with the shifts. Hip-hop changes every week, it seems, from slang to the dos and don'ts. There's a lot to learn. There's always a lot to learn.


----------



## Space Jam (Oct 24, 2007)

*Pitchfork: How do you challenge yourself to stay relevant, musically?*

Rakim: I challenge myself to the music. If I get a track, I look at the track, and I'll take the track through the highest extreme that I can and come up with a concept on that instead of taking the easy way out. When I get a beat, I can see a million rhythms in the beat. I can see the slowest rhythm in the beat, and I can settle with that and write a song. Or I can look for the most intricate rhythms in the beat, and I can build my style and build my concept on that. That's how I challenge myself, by making sure that when the music comes to me, I'm giving the best of Rakim that I can for that track. 

As far as seeing if it's what it should be, I'll be real careful with that. First, I'll make sure it feels good to me. Otherwise, I won't play it for anybody. Then I play it for a few people, and I ask questions about the song, if it's this or that. I like an honest opinion, so I try to do it in an honest way. I don't have any yes men around me. I have good people around me. I've got a whole library full of songs, but at the end of the day, we only have about ten songs ready. That's how I know that I don't have people around me that are just yes men. It's good to have that honesty around you.

I'm not perfect when it comes to writing. I'm not perfect when it comes to knowing hip-hop. I strive to do what I do, and I strive to do good music and knowing that it's not always going to be a hit and that it's not always going to make the album. Knowing that gives room for the people around me to say, "No Ra, we're not gonna put that up 'til later." I'm not married to everything I do. I do it, and I want to make sure it's good. If it's not, then I know it, and my team won't hesitate to let me know if it's not. 

*Pitchfork: After listening to a beat and hearing the rhythms inside of it, have you ever written more than one totally different verse or series of verses for a beat? *

Rakim: Yeah, definitely. Sometimes it'll happen before I finish it. I might start off writing something and get a whole verse of it, and then when I go back and say it, sometimes you don't capture the same fireworks that you were seeing when you were trying to create it. Sometimes if I don't get the best out of what I'm trying to get, then definitely I do it over. Sometimes I take a whole song and kind of touch it back up-- if I feel it's getting a little weak or it's getting a little boring, then I'll change four bars or I'll change the style in a few bars just so that it's what I think it should be. 

Then some songs, if I don't get that euphoria, we'll just put it to the side. I don't marry the beats. If we get a hot record where we know that record's a smash, then that's the one that I may alter, or if I have to do it over, I do that. I like having the freedom to try new things. Sometimes, you might try something. It might not be exactly what you thought it was going to be, but just having that freedom to try it is what I like now. 

I've got my own personal studio so I'm not worrying about the engineer [or] what time it is. I'm not worrying about somebody saying, "Yo Ra, what are you doing in there?" I'll try it out and listen to it. If it works, then it'll definitely be groundbreaking. If it doesn't work, then I'll put it to the side. That's that freedom, man. It's good to have that because I definitely want to try some new things. I'm not trying to change my base of who I am and what I do. I just want to bring them new and improved styles, new music, and just keep being relevant. 

*Pitchfork: When a track does work and you like it and you keep going with it and everything, is there ever a point when you're performing it and you just get sick of it? Like "Microphone Fiend", have you ever gotten sick of "Microphone Fiend"?*

Rakim: No. Performing them, I always get that energy. But listening to them sometimes. Like, I can't stand to listen to certain songs I did a long time ago. When you're performing it, you get that energy back from the crowd, and that's when everything is in perspective. That's why you do it; that's why you wrote it. A lot of songs that I wrote I pictured being on stage when I wrote them, that stage feeling and the crowd giving it back to you. You could be up there [with] a toothache. You could have just had an argument with your wife, could've just lost $5000-- the worst day you could possibly go through. And you get up on stage and do one of the records that you hate hearing every day, but you get up there and you start kickin' and the crowd starts kickin' and you're looking into their faces, they look, and you forget about the money, you forget about the argument, you forget about everything. That's what's good about it. Once I start getting to the point where I'm onstage hating certain records, I'm going to sit back and enjoy it from afar.

*Pitchfork: What do you do to unwind when you're not working on music? *

Rakim: My family keeps me grounded, man. I started this when I was 16 or 17, and when you're not on tour, when you're not in the studio, you want to be as normal and as regular as possible. Me and my family, we'll watch movies. We'll go hang out, do things that make me feel grounded. To some people, it might be nothing. "What you're doing today, Ra?" "I'm not doing anything. I'm sitting here." But at the same time, I've got my family around me. Sometimes just being regular, away from going out on the road and always constantly being around hundreds and hundreds of people that you have to greet and meet. Because if it wasn't for them, I wouldn't be me. So sometimes the total opposite of that [touring lifestyle] is what I enjoy.

*Pitchfork: Speaking of tours, are you planning on incorporating any live band stuff on The Seventh Seal?*

Rakim: That's something that me and [Rhythm Roots Allstars] spoke on the last time we got together. Since we're going to be on this tour, and I'm going to be completing the album while I'm on tour, we'll try to get into the studio and whip something up. Because like I said before, they're real tight at what they do, and that's the reason why we sample records, to get that live band sound. So if we can come up with something, and I'm sure we can come up with something that's crazy, then it's nothing but a quick studio trip, and we'll definitely make a statement with that. 

The reason why I said I want to get out there and have some fun and learn at the same time is because some people think that hip-hop is two turntables and a microphone, and it is. But the essence of hip-hop is that live band. That's why we had the turntables. When it started, we were scratching live bands. These 60s, 70s funk bands, rock'n'roll-- we were taking the records and scratching them. If we would have been in the environment where we had drummers and horn players and guitar players-- that's not that common in the ghetto. If we would have had guitar players, bass players, drummers, saxophonists, then you might have seen something different with hip-hop, as far as bands being more incorporated, because that's what it is. I don't want to take the DJ element out of it, but at the same time, I just want to let the crowd know that this is why we sample: that live band. I want them to respect that live band. And if I can do something on the album, it'll definitely be a nice piece, and it'll be a statement as well.


source-http://www.pitchforkmedia.com/article/news/46507-rakim-talks-new-album-tour-history-lessons


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 24, 2007)

King Moveknat said:


> If Common and Kanye West were to rap freestyle right now, I mean, it would be pretty hard to figure out who would win, seriously, for me atleast.



Get a Last.FM already.


----------



## King (Oct 24, 2007)

I would not underestimate Kanye. Common is one of the greatest, if not, the best freestyler alive but if he were to beat Kanye, it would not be by a long shot.


----------



## TobiasFunke (Oct 24, 2007)

No hate, but to me asking who is batter at battling, Kayne or Common is like asking who could make a better beat.

Kanye's cool, but Common is in a whole other division above him.


----------



## Cax (Oct 24, 2007)

I don't think Kanye would be that good when properly freestyling.


----------



## Perverse (Oct 24, 2007)

Cax said:


> I don't think Kanye would be that good when properly freestyling.



Trust me, he isn't.


----------



## Cax (Oct 24, 2007)

Nub Fresh said:


> Trust me, he isn't.



That's what i think, and im pretty sure of it.


----------



## Perverse (Oct 24, 2007)

Cax said:


> That's what i think, and im pretty sure of it.



Yeah, I've heard a couple of woeful freestyles. Really, really bad.


----------



## KushyKage (Oct 24, 2007)

Go find Kanye's Early Enrollment mixtape...some of the wackest rhymes i have ever heard


----------



## DA Dave (Oct 24, 2007)

I dont know why people overate Common so much, hes good and all but I'd put my money on Kanye.


----------



## Space Jam (Oct 24, 2007)

lol most of the wackest verses i`ve heard in my life came out of kanye`s mouth...

I`ll never forget his verse on Jadakiss`s Kiss of death album


----------



## Perverse (Oct 24, 2007)

KushyKage said:


> Go find Kanye's Early Enrollment mixtape...some of the wackest rhymes i have ever heard



Freshman Adjustment, equally heinous.


----------



## Cax (Oct 24, 2007)

Rasassination said:


> lol most of the wackest verses i`ve heard in my life came out of kanye`s mouth...
> 
> I`ll never forget his verse on Jadakiss`s Kiss of death album



I actualy liked his verse on that, i think he was only on one song


----------



## DA Dave (Oct 24, 2007)

Yeah, that shit was hot son lol, what you talking bout.


----------



## Space Jam (Oct 24, 2007)

are u serious?


----------



## DA Dave (Oct 24, 2007)

Yessir, I am a big Kanye fan because his ryhmes are unique/weird most of the time like the one you just posted.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 24, 2007)

JB008 said:


> Let me get some Blu & Exile




http://www.megaupload.com/?d=KTPKAKUT

Common vs. Kanye ain't a battle. Not just because Common is that good, but on top of that Kanye is that bad. No hate, but freestyling ain't his thing.


----------



## Masterpunisher (Oct 25, 2007)

METAL ROOOOCCKKKSSS!!!!!


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 25, 2007)

/section bad

GG


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 25, 2007)

This dude not section banned yet?  Make something happen d_m


----------



## Emery (Oct 25, 2007)

Would anyone mind sending me the album "Metaphorical Music" by Nujabes?  I only have Modal Soul.  I really want to hear the first album.


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 25, 2007)

Nujabes - Metaphorical Music


----------



## Emery (Oct 25, 2007)

That was unusually fast.  Not complaining, though.  :T


Thanks.


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 25, 2007)

A lot of people have asked for Nujabes recently, so I already had the link.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Oct 25, 2007)

Nub Fresh said:


> Freshman Adjustment, equally heinous.



I liked a copule of songs from that tape. It was decent tho. My fav was home.

- I'm only able to dl music thru zipped files now  i dunno what's wrong with my pc.

- aslo holyshit at Da Dvae's sig. lol


----------



## King (Oct 25, 2007)

I have a quick question for *undercovermc*. Everytime I go into request music thread, you are like the person that gets the music for the person who requested. Do you actually upload the file, search for the file or what? Just wondering.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 25, 2007)

King Moveknat said:


> I have a quick question for *undercovermc*. Everytime I go into request music thread, you are like the person that gets the music for the person who requested. Do you actually upload the file, search for the file or what? Just wondering.



I don't go into that thread, but I'm sure he's answered hundreds of requests of various genres. Searching on Google makes more sense than an insanely massive database of music on his computer which he uploads everytime someone requests it. I'm just talking common sense here. I mean, no offense.


----------



## King (Oct 25, 2007)

Oh, Ok, I See.


----------



## Emery (Oct 25, 2007)

Can anyone give me the names of some other good hip hop artists?  I'm looking for something like Nujabes.  Jazzy, has a melody/rhythym/beat, etc.

Oh, and please, something with intelligent lyrics.  Something with meaning.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Oct 25, 2007)

Damn !!!!! 

That Blu & Exile shit is Fire !   Damn !!! 

Thnx fo puttin me on some mo good shit, I'm always open fsome more good artists.


----------



## Dre (Oct 25, 2007)

New Camron-Glitter


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 25, 2007)

Emery said:


> Can anyone give me the names of some other good hip hop artists?  I'm looking for something like Nujabes.  Jazzy, has a melody/rhythym/beat, etc.
> 
> Oh, and please, something with intelligent lyrics.  Something with meaning.



New Camron-Glitter

This is a must download.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 25, 2007)

Emery said:


> Can anyone give me the names of some other good hip hop artists?  I'm looking for something like Nujabes.  Jazzy, has a melody/rhythym/beat, etc.
> 
> Oh, and please, something with intelligent lyrics.  Something with meaning.



I haven't heard Nujabes, but you can't go wrong with A Tribe Called Quest. 



			
				JB008 said:
			
		

> Damn !!!!!
> 
> That Blu & Exile hit is Fire ! Damn !!!
> 
> Thnx fo puttin me on some mo good shit, I'm always open fsome more good artists.



Ain't that the truth. I kept that on repeat for long after I heard it. It's to my taste more than the average underground record too. Blu is like a hungry Talib Kweli.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Oct 25, 2007)

@ King M - *whispers* " The Drought Is Over 4 is hot ! "   ~_^


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 25, 2007)

Dre said:


> New Camron-Glitter


 **


----------



## furious styles (Oct 25, 2007)

Emery said:


> Can anyone give me the names of some other good hip hop artists?  I'm looking for something like Nujabes.  Jazzy, has a melody/rhythym/beat, etc.
> 
> Oh, and please, something with intelligent lyrics.  Something with meaning.



If you don't have any Common, get some. He has seven albums and I'd reccomend any of them, but if you want a starter, try "Be".


----------



## JBarnz008 (Oct 25, 2007)

Snake_108 said:


> I haven't heard Nujabes, but you can't go wrong with A Tribe Called Quest.
> 
> 
> 
> Ain't that the truth. I kept that on repeat for long after I heard it. It's to my taste more than the average underground record too. Blu is like a hungry Talib Kweli.



Yea, My song is Cold Hearted, had that on repeat like 30 mins ago still playing. 

- Lol @ UC's response to Cam'ron's Glitter, I feel u.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Oct 25, 2007)

cheifrocka said:


> If you don't have any Common, get some. He has seven albums and I'd reccomend any of them, but if you want a starter, try "Be".



I'd start with Ressurrection.


----------



## Lord Yu (Oct 25, 2007)

Emery said:


> Can anyone give me the names of some other good hip hop artists?  I'm looking for something like Nujabes.  Jazzy, has a melody/rhythym/beat, etc.
> 
> Oh, and please, something with intelligent lyrics.  Something with meaning.



Blue Scholars


----------



## Perverse (Oct 25, 2007)

Luneas said:


> Blue Scholars



Definitely. Also, you might like some Nomak (check the music pimping section).


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 25, 2007)

Digable Planets


----------



## Perverse (Oct 25, 2007)

DJ Jazzy Jeff, Pete Rock, Blu & Exile.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 25, 2007)

Karsa Orlong said:


> Digable Planets



Co-sign. **


----------



## DA Dave (Oct 25, 2007)

Dre said:


> New Camron-Glitter



Beats hot, rapping is not ummm horrible but I mean its Cam, dunno what else to say really >_>;



Edit: anyone got that song 'Gossip' by Lil Wayne? I cant get my hands on it.


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 25, 2007)

> anyone got that song 'Gossip' by Lil Wayne?




It's the recording from the concert, but it's the only one out right now.


----------



## DA Dave (Oct 25, 2007)

y0 thanks a lot man, that will do for now lol.


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 26, 2007)

*Common Greatest Hits On The Way*



> Common, star of next month?s motion picture ?American Gangster,? has the early days of his rap career revisited with the November 27th release of ?thisisme then: the best of common.? This 15-track compilation covers 1992-1997 and includes all of the artist?s solo hits from that period alongside collaborations with Lauryn Hill (?Retrospect For Life?), Chantay Savage [?Reminding Me (Of Sef)?], Erykah Badu (?All Night Long?), Cee-Lo [?G.O.D. (Gaining One?s Definition?], Q-Tip (?Stolen Moments Pt. III?), and more. Common debuted at #1 on the Billboard Top 200 Album Chart earlier this year with the CD release ?Finding Forever.?


**


----------



## JBarnz008 (Oct 26, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> **



Make sure to send that my way when it comes out.


----------



## Perverse (Oct 27, 2007)

Haha, I finally got my mic. Now all I need is a converter so the jack fits into my laptop, and we're in business. Mike'll let you know when shit's up and running.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 27, 2007)

Hey, has anyone heard "Georgia- by Lil' Wayne"?


----------



## Cax (Oct 27, 2007)

I haven't. I dont usualy bother to listen to anything from Wayne, he's the same old same old, which is garbage to me.


----------



## Biscuits (Oct 27, 2007)

Cax said:


> I haven't. I dont usualy bother to listen to anything from Wayne, he's the same old same old, which is garbage to me.


Ain't that the truth,sista....


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 27, 2007)

*Jay-Z- No Hook* 

If anyone tell me still that Jay is wack, put my username in your ignore list or prepared to argue with me all day.


----------



## Biscuits (Oct 27, 2007)

Jay is wack.


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 27, 2007)

That Jay-Z track is dope, it doesn't even need a hook.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Oct 27, 2007)

anyone else waiting to see/hear American Gangster?


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 27, 2007)

I can't wait to hear it. The next two months should be very good for hip-hop.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Oct 27, 2007)

indeed, they will


----------



## Biscuits (Oct 27, 2007)

Roy Mustang said:


> anyone else waiting to see/hear American Gangster?



The movie yeah,the album not so much....


----------



## Roy Mustang (Oct 27, 2007)

Skeets said:


> The movie yeah,the album not so much....



the series of it kinda ruined it for me


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 27, 2007)

Skeets said:


> Cax said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't. I dont usualy bother to listen to anything from Wayne, he's the same old same old, which is garbage to me.
> ...


The question wasn't "Hey, do you like Lil' Wayne?", I asked if you had heard the song...


----------



## Biscuits (Oct 27, 2007)

Roy Mustang said:


> the series of it kinda ruined it for me


The series of what?


LIL_M0 said:


> The question wasn't "Hey, do you like Lil' Wayne?", I asked if you had heard the song...


Cax did answer....
He said that he hasn't...


----------



## Roy Mustang (Oct 27, 2007)

Skeets said:


> The series of what?
> 
> Cax did answer....
> He said that he hasn't...


----------



## Biscuits (Oct 27, 2007)

"American Gangster is a documentary television series, which airs on BET."

I stopped reading after that sentence.....
BET has nothing to do with the movie does it?


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Oct 27, 2007)

I doubt it..
Movie looks good though: Russel Crowe and Denzel Washington are two of the best actors around.

I haven't really gotten any new albums recently..anything good come out in the last couple months? By good I don't mean shit like lil' wayne..


----------



## Roy Mustang (Oct 27, 2007)

Skeets said:


> "American Gangster is a documentary television series, which airs on BET."
> 
> I stopped reading after that sentence.....
> BET has nothing to do with the movie does it?



i surely hope not


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Oct 27, 2007)

Oh I just checked out the last page and if you like Blue Scholars you guys should listen to Common Market.  They've got one of the guys from Blue Scholars and the beats are pretty good too.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 27, 2007)

American Gangster was a GREAT movie (RZA was funny as hell), and the series that airs on BET is pretty good as well. The only way someone could not like or understand either, is if they aren't used to being around those types of situations. 

Frank Lucas will be on next Wednesday. 

Also, BET had nothing to do with the movie.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Oct 27, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> American Gangster was a GREAT movie (RZA was funny as hell), and the series that airs on BET is pretty good as well. The only way someone could not like or understand either, is if they aren't used to being around those types of situations.
> 
> Frank Lucas will be on next Wednesday.
> 
> Also, BET had nothing to do with the movie.



was? it didnt come out yet


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 27, 2007)

You can watch it online.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 27, 2007)

Roy Mustang said:


> was? it didnt come out yet


Yeah, it *WAS*. There's a dvd quality version of the movie on the net.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Oct 27, 2007)

i need site


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 27, 2007)

Check the Konoha Theatre. There should be a thread for it with the link inside.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Oct 27, 2007)

iight thnx


----------



## Space Jam (Oct 27, 2007)

Tracklist.

1. Intro (Ghostface Theme) 
2. Pass The Mic-Feat. Raekwon 
3. One 2 The Head 
4. Shakin'-Feat. Ras Kass, Trife Da God & Shawn Wigs 
5. How The F*?#! Would You Know 
6. Carhoppers-Feat. Trife Da God 
7. Nightshift 
8. Intro (Back the F*?#! Up) 
9. Celebrate-Feat. Kid Capri 
10. Ain't No Crime 
11. The Shout Out-Feat. Ol' Dirty Bastard 
12. Friends-Feat. RZA, La The Darkman, U-God & Method Man 
13. Minnie The Moocher-Feat. MF DOOM & RZA 
14. Nightshift [Remix] 
15. A Flower Grows In Staten-Feat. Cappadonna 
16. It's All Over

much props too UGHH

Thats the tracklist as of now


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 27, 2007)

Stupid album title but I'm still getting it.


----------



## DA Dave (Oct 28, 2007)

^ entertaining


----------



## Lord Yu (Oct 28, 2007)

New Buck 65!? NEED MONEY!


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 28, 2007)

Rasassination said:


> Tracklist.
> 
> 1. Intro (Ghostface Theme)
> 2. Pass The Mic-Feat. Raekwon
> ...



Minnie the Moocher with MF DOOM?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 28, 2007)

Artist: Project Pat
Title: Walkin' Bank Roll
Label: Hypnotize Minds/Koch
Genre: Rap
Location: Memphis, TN
Street Date: 2007-10-30

1. On Da Porch (Skit) 0:33
2. Rubberband Me 3:08
3. Don't Call Me No Mo (Feat. Three 6 Mafia) 4:01
4. Talkin' Smart (Feat. Pimp C) 3:02
5. Hate My Swag 3:21
6. Powder 3:25
7. Motivated (Feat. Will Wesson) 3:42
8. Wagon Wheels 2:46
9. Hit It (Skit) 0:44
10. Hit It 3:01
11. Finna Start Robbin' 3:07
12. See You Fall 3:38
13. Good Weed 3:17
14. See Me 3:32
15. Bull Frog Yay 3:56
16. Ready For Whateva 3:05
17. Outro 2:59


----------



## Space Jam (Oct 28, 2007)

I cant bring myself to listen to Project pat


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 28, 2007)

Rasassination said:


> I cant bring myself to listen to Project pat


You're not from Memphis so "ominus dominus" all is forgiven. 


But if a fellow Memphian said that, I'd punch him in the face...


----------



## Space Jam (Oct 28, 2007)

I`m tryin to remember who from memphis that i like(i`m not tryin to insult memphis or anything)

but i know there was some group or something that i liked that were from there....i`ll think of it later


----------



## Cax (Oct 29, 2007)

Never even heard of Project Pat. And, i'm waitin on that Ghostface album for sure..


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 29, 2007)

Copywrite: The Jerk Mixtape

Phenom trying to derail yet another thread?

It's a must have


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Oct 29, 2007)

Ah, thanks. I was gonna ask you for some Copywrite soon. I had a list of shit to ask you for that I'd been building up from pandora [and some etc] and couldn't find elsewhere, but my apartment got powerbombed and I had forgotten to save it, so I don't have a list anymore. Copywrite was on it though, so there I go.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 29, 2007)

Can anyone provide me with some Saul besides his self-titled? D:


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 29, 2007)

Have no Demonoid account, sorry. >.O


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 29, 2007)

Karsa Orlong said:


> Can anyone provide me with some Saul besides his self-titled? D:



Saul Williams only has two albums.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 29, 2007)

* Penny For A Thought/Purple Pigeons (2000)
    * Amethyst Rock Star (2001)
    * Not in My Name (2003)
    * Saul Williams (2004)
    * The Inevitable Rise and Liberation of NiggyTardust! (2007)


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 29, 2007)

2/5

Arigatou.


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 29, 2007)

Karsa Orlong said:


> * Penny For A Thought/Purple Pigeons (2000)
> * Amethyst Rock Star (2001)
> * Not in My Name (2003)
> * Saul Williams (2004)
> * The Inevitable Rise and Liberation of NiggyTardust! (2007)



I had actually found the links for A.R.S. and Not in My Name but I can't remember where.  Don't know where I got only 2 albums from.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 29, 2007)

Heh, that's alright. We all make mistakes, plus I had Wiki to cover your arse. :3


----------



## Dre (Oct 30, 2007)

*Just listened to the bootleg AG missing 2 tracks- but despite that I'm giving this a 8.5/9 this album is good. One of Jay's best. *


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 30, 2007)

What are your favourite tracks from it Dre? I'm really feeling, No Hook, Success, Fallin' and American Gangster. Hello Brooklyn is garbage because of Lil' Wayne's verse.


----------



## Cax (Oct 30, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> What are your favourite tracks from it Dre? I'm really feeling, No Hook, Success, Fallin' and American Gangster. Hello Brooklyn is garbage because of Lil' Wayne's verse.



Well, not that you asked me, but none of the tracks on this album actually stand out for me. It isn't as good as i thought it'd be, its still pretty good though. And yes, lil wayne ruined that track..


----------



## Freiza (Oct 30, 2007)

Soulja Boy...:headpalm


----------



## TobiasFunke (Oct 30, 2007)

Project Pat is actually pretty nice if you're open to southern flava.  I can see why it may be hard for world wide dudes on the internet to see the appeal.  But look at it like this, Project Pat was a dude Steve Rifkin signed and belived in along side lyrical hip hop groups/MC's like Alkoholiks, Big Punisher, The Beatnuts, Mobb Deep, M.O.P, Wu Tang and Xzibit.

That southern Flavor is an aquired taste though, if you've never lived south of the Mason-Dixon line I can understand why you wouldn't like it but Project Pat is pretty good at what he does.


----------



## Sayo (Oct 30, 2007)

Karsa Orlong said:


> Can anyone provide me with some Saul besides his self-titled? D:



Maybe here the remaing your after.


----------



## Lord Yu (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm ready for Niggy Tardust just waiting for the email.


----------



## furious styles (Oct 30, 2007)

Luneas said:


> I'm ready for Niggy Tardust just waiting for the email.



Yeah I ponyed up the 5 bucks.


----------



## delirium (Oct 30, 2007)

Karsa Orlong said:


> * Penny For A Thought/Purple Pigeons (2000)
> * Amethyst Rock Star (2001)
> * Not in My Name (2003)
> * Saul Williams (2004)
> * The Inevitable Rise and Liberation of NiggyTardust! (2007)



Amethyst Rock Star and Saul Williams are his only two proper albums that have been released. Penny For a Thought is a single for ARS. Not in My Name is a Single/EP for a song called The Pledge w/a few extra tracks which are all based on the US' politics around the time of Sept. 11th. Stop the war, basically. And Niggy Tardust hasn't been released yet.


----------



## King (Oct 30, 2007)

Yo, I cannot wait for that new cd Cassidy coming out with called B.A.R.S.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 30, 2007)

Wasn't asking for just albums, though.

Also, King Moveknat get a Last.FM so you can back up your claims or be mocked for a long while.


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 30, 2007)

kenshō said:


> Amethyst Rock Star and Saul Williams are his only two proper albums that have been released. Penny For a Thought is a single for ARS. Not in My Name is a Single/EP for a song called The Pledge w/a few extra tracks which are all based on the US' politics around the time of Sept. 11th. Stop the war, basically. And Niggy Tardust hasn't been released yet.



So I was right then.  I knew it was no way I was wrong and Davey was right, that's impossible.


----------



## delirium (Oct 30, 2007)

I'd look for the compilation that has _Twice The First Time_ on it. That's one of his best songs, IMO and it's on none of those Albums/Singles/EP.


----------



## King (Oct 30, 2007)

Karsa Orlong said:


> Wasn't asking for just albums, though.
> 
> Also, King Moveknat get a Last.FM so you can back up your claims or be mocked for a long while.



Kid, I've had a Last.fm for a while.


----------



## Zephos (Oct 30, 2007)

King Moveknat said:


> Kid, I've had a Last.fm for a while.



Can we see?


----------



## King (Oct 30, 2007)

Zephos said:


> Can we see?



Where do I go to on Last.fm to show you the join date?


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 30, 2007)

You just give us your page so we can see whether or not you can live upto your claims of listening to _all_ of hip-hop.


----------



## King (Oct 30, 2007)

Karsa Orlong said:


> You just give us your page so we can see whether or not you can live upto your claims of listening to _all_ of hip-hop.



Wait up. I don't ever go on Last.fm to listen to music. I have all my music on both of my two 160 gig iPods.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 30, 2007)

You can plug them in and have your played tracks tracked on it.

Besides, if you even have iTunes you can just up that listing as well.


----------



## Zephos (Oct 30, 2007)

King Moveknat said:


> Wait up. I don't ever go on Last.fm to listen to music. I have all my music on both of my two 160 gig iPods.



What do you do with Last.Fm if not listen to music??:amazed


----------



## Lord Yu (Oct 30, 2007)

I go on Last FM to find more music.


----------



## Dre (Oct 30, 2007)

Cax said:


> Well, not that you asked me, but none of the tracks on this album actually stand out for me. It isn't as good as i thought it'd be, its still pretty good though. And yes, lil wayne ruined that track..




*You gotta understand how he captured the essence of the whole old school drug dealing atmosphere- from the samples to the lyrics the whole album just flows together really well. Hello Brooklyn should've stayed in the studio- that song sucks. 
*


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Oct 30, 2007)

I've only got Saul Williams self titled.  What would you guys consider his best stuff besides that so I can pick it up?

On an unrelated note, I've been listening to De La Soul and they're so good.  I can't believe how many samples in other artist's tracks I'm finding in Buhloone Mind State alone.  Between them and Gang Starr you could find a beat/line in almost any current artist's repertoire.


----------



## mow (Oct 30, 2007)

de la soul are kings among men. Stakes Is High is my absolute fav by them. Cant go wrong with them if you're looking for sheer freshness


----------



## Space Jam (Oct 30, 2007)

yea they are pretty nice.



anybody like Jurassic 5??


----------



## Lord Yu (Oct 30, 2007)

I haven't heard J5 in so long.


----------



## delirium (Oct 30, 2007)

The Faint Smile said:


> I've only got Saul Williams self titled.  What would you guys consider his best stuff besides that so I can pick it up?
> 
> On an unrelated note, I've been listening to De La Soul and they're so good.  I can't believe how many samples in other artist's tracks I'm finding in Buhloone Mind State alone.  Between them and Gang Starr you could find a beat/line in almost any current artist's repertoire.



For Saul Williams. The only other full LP he has is called Amethyst Rock Star which is very different from his self titled. ARS is comprised of old poems of his that were simply put to music. So there's a lot of focus on lyrics (not to say the music is bad because it's definitely something to note). SW on the other hand is geared toward him becoming more of a full artist and thus has him experimenting more with the music to compliment his already complex imagery.

As I said in an earlier post though. He has a song called Twice The First Time which is on a compilation album and it definitely needs to be heard by all. I think it's one of his best songs and really, what really got me into Hip Hop in general.

And De La is great. All that needs to be said.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 30, 2007)

I've found Amethyst Rock Star very appealing, actually.  Great tracks on it, Tao of Now is love. <3


----------



## Space Jam (Oct 30, 2007)

Ive been listening to Organized Konfusion & Dead Prez alot lately


----------



## delirium (Oct 30, 2007)

Karsa Orlong said:


> I've found Amethyst Rock Star very appealing, actually.  Great tracks on it, Tao of Now is love. <3



I didn't mean to say ARS was weaker or stronger of the two, but that they both take on a different focus. I remember being very surprised when I first bought his self titled because it sounded very different from ARS and that's what I like about him; as an artist he isn't static. He's willing to try something new with his music. I heard some tracks off NiggyTardy on his MySpace and yet again he's doing something a little different musically. So I think really it's all worth checking out.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 30, 2007)

What? SAUL WILLIAMS is evolving!


----------



## Roy Mustang (Oct 30, 2007)

any big albums coming in december?


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 30, 2007)

Wu-Tang and Ghostface Killah

Ghost on the 4th
Wu on the 11th


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Oct 30, 2007)

@Del, cool I'll check those out sometime soon.  I wonder where I can find that one track though..

New Wu and Ghost Face? That should be good...I've been listening to some Supreme Clientele lately.  Wu Tang can never really surpass 36 Chambers in my eyes though.

What is you guys' favorite solo Wu Tang member? I pick Gza...he's actually one of my favorite rappers in general and Liquid Swords is a damn good album.


----------



## furious styles (Oct 30, 2007)

GZA has done his thing with Liquid Swords and Grandmasters was really good as well. I love Ghost's solo shit though, particularly Fishscale.


----------



## Lord Yu (Oct 31, 2007)

I just bought the Ronald Jenkees album. It's pretty decent. To be honest I think his beats sound better in the youtube vids. Its lol when he raps.


----------



## delirium (Oct 31, 2007)

Luneas said:


> I just bought the Ronald Jenkees album. It's pretty decent. To be honest I think his beats sound better in the youtube vids. Its lol when he raps.



He raps on it. 

I gooooootta hear this. xD


----------



## Cax (Oct 31, 2007)

The Faint Smile said:


> @Del, cool I'll check those out sometime soon.  I wonder where I can find that one track though..
> 
> New Wu and Ghost Face? That should be good...I've been listening to some Supreme Clientele lately.  Wu Tang can never really surpass 36 Chambers in my eyes though.
> 
> What is you guys' favorite solo Wu Tang member? I pick Gza...he's actually one of my favorite rappers in general and Liquid Swords is a damn good album.



Inspectah Deck and GZA, probably Ghost too.


----------



## thebestwrapperalive (Oct 31, 2007)

im the best wrapper alive. til I die, Then when I die ima be the best wrapper behind

i kiss my daddy,  i kiss my daddy


----------



## DominusDeus (Oct 31, 2007)

No, aluminum foil is the best wrapper.


----------



## mow (Oct 31, 2007)

^I really really loled hard XD


folks, go spin Y Society. You wont regret it.

this is why I'm not particularly comfortable with him


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Oct 31, 2007)

For fans of Gang Starr, Roots, De La Soul...oh yeah I'm getting this.  Also I need to look up Cyne because I've never heard of him.


----------



## jkingler (Oct 31, 2007)

Cyne is fucking solid. And Y Society was a veeeeery decent album. I need to re-spin it, but it didn't let me down. 

P.S. Wondering if I should pimp Pete Rock - Center of Attention. UMC got it to me, and I've been falling in love all over again. <3


----------



## Lord Yu (Oct 31, 2007)

I'm about to buy Buck 65's new album on saturday.


----------



## Shoddragon (Oct 31, 2007)

I'll be honest. hip hop died when crank dat soulja boy was released.

/thread.


----------



## Zephos (Oct 31, 2007)

Shoddragon said:


> I'll be honest. hip hop died when crank dat soulja boy was released.
> 
> /thread.



Thanks for this unique obervation.


----------



## DA Dave (Oct 31, 2007)

Shoddragon said:


> I'll be honest. hip hop died when crank dat soulja boy was released.
> 
> /thread.



no, *UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU*


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 31, 2007)

Shoddragon said:


> I'll be honest. hip hop died when crank dat soulja boy was released.
> 
> /thread.


There have been worse songs than that, but none of them have killed hip-hop. There will always be good and bad music.


----------



## delirium (Oct 31, 2007)

Luneas said:


> I'm about to buy Buck 65's new album on saturday.



The important thing is.. are you going to pimp it?


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 1, 2007)

Wu-Tang Tour This Winter.


P.S.
NiggyTardust is up for free download.


----------



## King (Nov 1, 2007)

Yo, what are your guys opinion of the beastie boys and what do you think was there best album?


----------



## Space Jam (Nov 1, 2007)

They were kinda like a novelty group to me...so whatever


anyway..

this is one of the best albums ive listened to in recent memory. anybody that is fan of intelligent(probably underground), cultured hiphop will like this album


----------



## Zephos (Nov 1, 2007)

King Moveknat said:


> Yo, what are your guys opinion of the beastie and boys and what do you think was there best album?



The "Beastie and Boys"...
???


----------



## Space Jam (Nov 1, 2007)

lmao i didnt even notice how he worded it. lmfao he made himself look like a new jack


----------



## delirium (Nov 1, 2007)

Rasassination said:


> They were kinda like a novelty group to me...so whatever
> 
> 
> anyway..
> ...



Beastie Boys: A novelty group? How so?

--

Yeah, Binarty Star is definitely an ill group. Too bad they decided it was a one shot deal. At least they're both still puttin out tracks though.



Zephos said:


> The "Beastie and Boys"...
> ???



I'm pretty sure you knew what he meant. You could have just answered the question.


----------



## King (Nov 1, 2007)

Wow. I didn't even notice I did that. My bad.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 1, 2007)

Rasassination said:


> They were kinda like a novelty group to me...so whatever
> 
> 
> anyway..
> ...



Binary Star is my shit. I was mad when they disbanded. One Man Army is putting stuff out every now & then, but Senim has gone completely AWOL. They complemented each other, their solo stuff ain't as strong but good for them that they're both equally dope emcees. I still spin Masters, so it's whatever.


----------



## DA Dave (Nov 1, 2007)

stop sleeping on Hell Rell, his album is fire


----------



## Perverse (Nov 2, 2007)

Davey, thank you for Bloody Radio. It is quite awesome.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 2, 2007)

Anyone here got the latest Bone Thug album? How was it?

The album before it (T.W.O if I'm not mistaken) disappointed me a lot. And I'm so unmotivated to even download any song from the latest album. Hmph..


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 2, 2007)

Strength & Loyalty has some good tracks on it, but overall it wasn't that great.


----------



## Perverse (Nov 2, 2007)

I never really liked Bone Thugs, personally. I mean, Krayzie Bone is a cool MC, but I never really felt them.


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 2, 2007)

E 1999 Eternal is a classic album. Have you heard it Shawn?


----------



## Perverse (Nov 2, 2007)

Nah man, can't say I have. In fact, I haven't heard all that much of their music. You heard Grayskul?


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 2, 2007)

Nah, but they're on my list of groups albums to download.


----------



## Perverse (Nov 2, 2007)

Yeah, you should do.


----------



## Cax (Nov 2, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> E 1999 Eternal is a classic album. Have you heard it Shawn?



Word. That album, is so fucking good.

And Shawn, Grayskul are nuts. Good on ya.


----------



## rockstar sin (Nov 2, 2007)

Bone Thugs was one of the best groups in hip hop.  You should definitely download their first album.


----------



## Pretty_Vacant (Nov 2, 2007)

Rasassination said:
			
		

> anyway..
> 
> this is one of the best albums ive listened to in recent memory. anybody that is fan of intelligent(probably underground), cultured hiphop will like this album


* . . . Pimpage? D:*


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 2, 2007)

Bone Thugs were probably my first favorite group in hip-hop. I don't listen to their new material anymore, but their old stuff still sounds good.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Nov 2, 2007)

How do you guys feel about Eyedea and Abilities? I've recently discovered them along with Lyrics Born and Illogic.  

Lyrics Born has a very unique style but he's probably not for everyone.  Illogic is just brilliant lyrically if a little strange at times.  Eyedea is a badass as well..I hear he beat Eminem on 3 different occasions in rap battles.


----------



## delirium (Nov 2, 2007)

The Faint Smile said:


> How do you guys feel about Eyedea and Abilities? I've recently discovered them along with Lyrics Born and Illogic.
> 
> Lyrics Born has a very unique style but he's probably not for everyone.  Illogic is just brilliant lyrically if a little strange at times.  Eyedea is a badass as well..I hear he beat Eminem on 3 different occasions in rap battles.



E&A: I got into them back when I was in the 8th grade or a Freshman in high school. One of the two. This was back when Napster was the shit and I Was downloading hella battles by Eyedea. Dude is a true freestyler (in the sense of being improvised). He does it to such an incredible degree. What I really like about him though is that on top of that he can also make decent songs. A lot of times freestylers aren't very good at writing songs. Why that is I don't know but it's generally the case. So when I see a dope off the top freestyler who can write songs, that's extra points from me.

Lyrics Born: I just saw him live a few weeks ago. While it was already a pretty good show, it could have been much better if they didn't give him such shitty mics. Sometimes you couldn't hear what he was saying. It was messed up. But I like his style a lot. I should say, I like his styles a lot. He has so many different ways of spittin lyrics. Ways I've never even heard before. Check out his album with Lateef under the name Latyrx simply titled Album. Very good listens.

Illogic: Man do I love some Illogic. My favorite song from him isn't on one of his albums but it's a song called Sacrifice on Blueprint's Chamber Music. He's very poetic and multi layered with his lyrics.


----------



## Perverse (Nov 2, 2007)

Eyedea's freestyle at Rock The Bells '04 was insane, man.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Nov 3, 2007)

So, any other artist out there like Blu?


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 3, 2007)

[a.f.k.] Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei - 07


----------



## little nin (Nov 4, 2007)

fucking love Below the Heavens


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 4, 2007)

Good news. My brother is finally back in the studio.


----------



## mow (Nov 4, 2007)

click for sasuino goodness~

the new saul williams record.


----------



## Perverse (Nov 4, 2007)

moe said:


> Link removed
> 
> the new saul williams record.



I'ma get that tomorrow. I was gonna get it today, but I decided against it.


----------



## jkingler (Nov 4, 2007)

I was going to hold off on five-fingering the new Saul, and I did the first five times I went to his site, but sure enough, I copped it pro bono. I'll buy it later. >.>

/needs to LISTEN; needs to HEAR it


----------



## Space Jam (Nov 5, 2007)

What do yall think about Vakill?

hes gotta have some of the best punchlines ever. period.


----------



## Cax (Nov 5, 2007)

Give me some examples Pro


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 5, 2007)

*Lupe Fiasco Feat. Matthew Santos - Superstar*

Video: Maracunator


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 5, 2007)

Thank god Superstar is the single for MTV and such. Dumb it down would have been a big mistake.


----------



## rockstar sin (Nov 5, 2007)

Rasassination said:


> What do yall think about Vakill?
> 
> hes gotta have some of the best punchlines ever. period.



Vakill from Chicago?  He's a beast.  Some people call him the real punchline king.  I would love him to join Lupe's 1st and 15th but I doubt that might happen.


----------



## Ippy (Nov 5, 2007)

I'm in love with Y Society.


----------



## Shi_San (Nov 5, 2007)

The new Saul Williams is dope . I DLed it this morning and have already listened to it 5 times . 

I DLed it for free but I might consider buying it !

BTW , I'm new to this topic , so hello everybody ! I'm a total fan of Jay Dee , Madlib , MF Doom , MIC , all the Stonethrow crew in general , Mos Def , Talib Kweli etc. etc.


----------



## rockstar sin (Nov 5, 2007)

What I told you Hatey, I knew you would like it.  Now download Blu & Exile-Below The Heavens.


----------



## Ippy (Nov 5, 2007)

Link     me.

I'm busy looking for excuses to ban people.


----------



## jkingler (Nov 5, 2007)

Y Society owns. Blu and Exile owns. And I am really enjoying this Statik Selektah, too. Awesome pimps lately. Can't go wrong, really.


----------



## rockstar sin (Nov 5, 2007)

Haterade said:


> Link     me.
> 
> I'm busy looking for excuses to ban people.



LINK

I need to download that new Statik Selektah but I keep on forgetting.


----------



## Space Jam (Nov 5, 2007)

Im fuckin bent ......

Does anybody like Methodmans solo shit?


----------



## Perverse (Nov 5, 2007)

I should get that Statik Selektah too.


----------



## Cax (Nov 5, 2007)

Statik Selektah is worth the bandwidth. Very much worth it.


----------



## Perverse (Nov 6, 2007)

The guest list was insane. That Grayskul was quite good too, eh?


----------



## Cax (Nov 6, 2007)

What Grayskul? There was some pimped? I've only got two albums so..


----------



## Perverse (Nov 6, 2007)

The one Davey sent you. I chimed into the link. That's the only album I've got.


----------



## Cax (Nov 6, 2007)

Oh, i've got two, i think the other ones in my PM box.. you want it? I'll fetch it anyway

Scratch that, i think he sent it to me on MSN, aint in my PMs


----------



## Perverse (Nov 6, 2007)

Yeah mate, PM me it.


----------



## Cax (Nov 6, 2007)

Sorry about that, might wanna read my edited post. Dave still has it though, ask him when you next see him.


----------



## delirium (Nov 6, 2007)

Rasassination said:


> Im fuckin bent ......
> 
> Does anybody like Methodmans solo shit?



Method Man is that shit. I never really listened to The Prequel much. But Tical was my shit and Judgment Day I used to listen to all the time blazed as all hell.


----------



## Perverse (Nov 6, 2007)

Nah, it was YSI, those links die really quickly.


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 6, 2007)

I hooked you up, Dave.


----------



## King (Nov 6, 2007)

Yo, have you guys ever listened to Shade45 on Sirius, I think it is? It is a radio channel owned by Eminem.

PS- Yo, undercover, Can I get that Lil Wayne: The Greatest Rapper Alive Pt. 5 mixtape?


----------



## rockstar sin (Nov 6, 2007)

Link removed

Lil Wayne- The Best Rapper Alive Part 5.  Gotta go, peace.


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 6, 2007)

That link doesn't work, by the way.


----------



## rockstar sin (Nov 6, 2007)

Rasassination said:


> What do yall think about Vakill?
> 
> hes gotta have some of the best punchlines ever. period.





Rockst☆r Sin said:


> Vakill from Chicago?  He's a beast.  Some people call him the real punchline king.  I would love him to join Lupe's 1st and 15th but I doubt that might happen.



^Go and check him out P.  This dude is probably Lupe's rival when it comes to lyrics but you have to really try to understand his flow.  Go to youtube and check him out.  Look for Serpent and the Rainbow as the first song and you'll see what I mean.


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 6, 2007)

I'll check those videos out soon. I'm going to watch Heroes and Prison Break now.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Nov 6, 2007)

Heroes was amazing this week, damn! I won't spoil anything though..

So how do y'all feel about Gravediggaz? I was listening to _6 Feet Deep_ and I get 36 Chambers vibes from it.  It does have Rza after all...Anyone else a fan of Gravediggaz?


----------



## Zephos (Nov 6, 2007)

The Faint Smile said:


> Heroes was amazing this week, damn! I won't spoil anything though..
> 
> So how do y'all feel about Gravediggaz? I was listening to _6 Feet Deep_ and I get 36 Chambers vibes from it.  It does have Rza after all...Anyone else a fan of Gravediggaz?



Yhea, 6 Feet Deep is pretty cool.
Rza + Prince Paul = gold.

Two of the best Hip Hop producers around, than or now.


----------



## delirium (Nov 6, 2007)

Rza should of come out with a Rzarecta solo, IMO. That was his best shit lyrically.


----------



## King (Nov 6, 2007)

I think Dr. Dre is the greatest producer ever. RZA is definitely up there, but I don't think he surpasses Dr. Dre.


----------



## Perverse (Nov 6, 2007)

I think you seem to be neglecting J Dilla, KM. He is undoubtedly the best producer in the game.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 6, 2007)

He _was_, Shawn. 

Let us not forget Nujabes, either.


----------



## Perverse (Nov 6, 2007)

RIP Feb. 14, 2006. The rap game lost one of its greats.


----------



## kayos (Nov 6, 2007)

RZA was a production pioneer though.
The whole chipmunk soul thing...that was RZA's. Everybody else took that from the Abbot.
In fact, the Wu in general were just trendsetters in so many ways...


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 6, 2007)

[DLMURL]http://www.zshare.net/audio/4718304923369e/[/DLMURL]


----------



## Brigade (Nov 6, 2007)

who here heard the drought four da is is fire especially Brand new
here da song  

Ash from Streets of Rage 3

" i can make a black gurl scream like she white i can make a white gurl scream like mike" dat is crazy oh by da way dis lilweezyana's quote


----------



## Tousen (Nov 7, 2007)

i saw a while ago that souja boy won dance song of the year on the BET awards and i was just thinking..how can you compare crank dat..to something like this



*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cfNVhl_NCyY[/YOUTUBE]
*forget the assholes in the video..im talking about probably one of the best dance moves brought to the black community besides the electric slide 

and im not even from harlem*


----------



## Perverse (Nov 7, 2007)

Tousen said:


> i saw a while ago that souja boy won dance song of the year on the BET awards and i was just thinking..how can you compare crank dat..to something like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, regardless of the dance moves, Black Rob is actually one helluva underrated rapper. One of the few artists from Bad Boy I like.


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 7, 2007)

New Wu  Mixtape. Some Old and rare, some remixes, and some new.

here OR None Shall Pass

Life Changes - [DLMURL]http://www.zshare.net/audio/4721096a39a1bd/[/DLMURL]
Stick Me 4 My Riches - [DLMURL]http://www.zshare.net/audio/472078123b3529/[/DLMURL]
Weak Spot - [DLMURL]http://www.zshare.net/audio/47209966ffee15/[/DLMURL]


----------



## Cax (Nov 7, 2007)

What you guys think of Careful (Click, Click) by Wu? Its one of my old faves.


----------



## Tousen (Nov 7, 2007)

Nub Fresh said:


> Well, regardless of the dance moves, Black Rob is actually one helluva underrated rapper. One of the few artists from Bad Boy I like.



what actually happened to him..didnt he get locked up or something?


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 7, 2007)

KingOfTheWorld said:


> who here heard the drought four da is is fire especially Brand new
> here da song
> 
> Upcoming TV guide scans
> ...



...what the fuck are you on?


----------



## Space Jam (Nov 7, 2007)

6 Feet deep was a nice album, i agree it does remind me of 36 chambers



Whats good with the statik Selektah Album though? I didnt know he even rymed i thought he was just a dj. I saw people talkin about it here, is it nice?


watch this too
[YOUTUBE]-okTYWLg44o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## little nin (Nov 7, 2007)

^ it's ok, i like deckstream soundtracks more i think

but with the people statik has on his songs makes it nice


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 7, 2007)

*Jay-Z - Roc Boys (And The Winner Is)*

*Video:* [DLMURL]http://videos.onsmash.com/v/lpfbTekxRAM2HP6L[/DLMURL]

It has enough cameo appearances to make Common's latest video look like it had a serious budget. This video is nice.


----------



## rockstar sin (Nov 7, 2007)

I think I like Deckstreams Soundtrack a little more but I only gave Static a quick listen so I have to see .


----------



## Tousen (Nov 7, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> *Jay-Z - Roc Boys (And The Winner Is)*
> 
> *Video:* [DLMURL]http://videos.onsmash.com/v/lpfbTekxRAM2HP6L[/DLMURL]
> 
> It has enough cameo appearances to make Common's latest video look like it had a serious budget. This video is nice.



you sir just made my day 

did anyone notice who that little kid was who was suppose to be his "nephew"




i think im going to name my daughter brooklyn


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 7, 2007)

That's only a mixtape, but I'm not checking for Cam'ron anyway.

*ED!*t: New Bone Thugs-n-Harmony Compilation album: [DLMURL="http://www.zshare.net/download/47329793fb5a43/"]T.H.U.G.S.[/DLMURL]


----------



## TobiasFunke (Nov 7, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> That's only a mixtape, but I'm not checking for Cam'ron anyway.
> 
> *ED!*t: New Bone Thugs-n-Harmony Compilation album: [DLMURL="http://www.zshare.net/download/47329793fb5a43/"]T.H.U.G.S.[/DLMURL]



LOL damn in the 90 seconds before i edited saying it was a mixtape you got in.  I'm just too slow.

Good looking out on the Bone Thugs.


----------



## Biscuits (Nov 7, 2007)

Anyone hear about Jay-Z Sampling Chrono Trigger?


----------



## Dre (Nov 8, 2007)

*New Cam> any album that dropped this year. *


----------



## Perverse (Nov 8, 2007)

Dre said:


> *New Cam> any album that dropped this year. *



_You're right, it was definitely better than Y Society, Blu & Exile, Keith Murray and any other of the numerous awesome hip-hop albums released this year._

Italics denote sarcasm.


----------



## TobiasFunke (Nov 8, 2007)

Skeets said:


> Anyone hear about Jay-Z Sampling Chrono Trigger?



Yeah I heard that, it's my favorite song on the album.

But as far as Japanese RPG sampled beats go, We G's by Prinz, Kool G Rap and Dj Green Lantern is my favorite.


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 8, 2007)

*Raekwon on 8 Diagrams & Problems With RZA*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IxVklC45bOQ[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YduSm_uxuc4[/YOUTUBE]
There's some tension in the Wu.


----------



## Dre (Nov 8, 2007)

Nub Fresh said:


> _You're right, it was definitely better than Y Society, Blu & Exile, Keith Murray and any other of the numerous awesome hip-hop albums released this year._
> 
> Italics denote sarcasm.




*Yeah that Keith Murray was cold garbage, your opinion is null and void- that was the worst album to drop this year by far. I'm mad that album is on my Ipod- its that bad. And you didn't even listen to the Cam mixtape so stop making up your mind about things BEFORE you listen to something.*



> LOL @ Cam...


*
I'll bet my account you didn't listen to the mixtape, only hip-hop fans make up their minds about something before they listen to it- doesn't happen in any other genre. *


----------



## Biscuits (Nov 8, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IxVklC45bOQ[/YOUTUBE]
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YduSm_uxuc4[/YOUTUBE]
> There's some tension in the Wu.


Damn no faith in RZA...

But I do see where Rae is coming from and agree with some of his points.
Still Rza's genius shouldn't be questioned like that....


LOL @ Cam...


----------



## Dre (Nov 8, 2007)

*Info has had some good interviews lately. *


----------



## Tousen (Nov 8, 2007)

Skeets said:


> Damn no faith in RZA...
> 
> But I do see where Rae is coming from and agree with some of his points.
> Still Rza's genius shouldn't be questioned like that....
> ...



I dont know i cant really see Wu-Tang and have the RZA in the background with a guitar


sorry if thats not from the video i read article about it..my brother is a big fan or sohh.com or something like that..he sends me links all the time


*Spoiler*: _Here It Is_ 





> *Wu-Tang Vs Rza, "You Don't Rob Your Friends... You Might As Well Be Pimpin' Me," Says Rakewon*
> 
> 
> Raekwon is so unhappy with Rza's direction for the new Wu-Tang Clan album that he threatened to release another Wu album without fellow member Rza.
> ...


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 8, 2007)

sohh.com is one of the biggest hip-hop websites and they have a forum too. That article is based on the interview that is shown in the videos.


----------



## Tousen (Nov 8, 2007)

hey sent me this one i think in the begining of the week


*Spoiler*: __ 





> A confidential source has revealed the real reason behind Jay Z's "concept" album "American Gangster". The source who is close to Jay Z's camp, said Jay Z was "hurt" and "disappointed" that he didn't get the plum role of the Harlem numbers runner-turned-heroin dealer. The insider also said Jay Z felt slighted when the film's producers nixed his offer to record the soundtrack for the movie.
> "He was assed out," said the insider. "They f*cked with his ego big time. Jay is not a man who can take no for an answer." The source also said Jay Z called in favors and tried to pull rank by going to Denzel Washington, who was eventually given the role. "The truth has never been told: Jay Z wanted the role years ago when Universal Studios first purchased the rights to "The Return of Superfly," said the insider, referring to the New York magazine article by Mark Jacobson.
> 
> The insider also claimed Jay Z entered into negotiations with then director Antoine Fuqua only to be turned away when Denzel expressed interest in the screen play. "Word gets around Hollywood fast when there's a good script, and Denzel wanted in on that project. Jay wasn't even taken seriously after Denzel's name got mentioned, but they kept stringing him along.


----------



## King (Nov 8, 2007)

I got a question. In terms of Lyricism, who is better - Eminem or Jay-Z??


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 8, 2007)

In terms of consistency with lyricism I'd say Eminem. Reasonable Doubt is more lyrical than any of Eminem's albums and Jay-Z's use of puns and double entendres are some of the best in the game. But he admittedly "dumbed down his lyrics to double his dollars", so the focus on lyricism faded from his music. Plus Eminem somewhat outshined Jay-Z on Renegade.


----------



## rockstar sin (Nov 8, 2007)

Dre said:


> *Yeah that Keith Murray was cold garbage, your opinion is null and void- that was the worst album to drop this year by far. I'm mad that album is on my Ipod- its that bad. And you didn't even listen to the Cam mixtape so stop making up your mind about things BEFORE you listen to something.*
> 
> 
> *
> I'll bet my account you didn't listen to the mixtape, only hip-hop fans make up their minds about something before they listen to it- doesn't happen in any other genre. *



I thought you were joking around, but your dead ass serious huh?


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 8, 2007)

Sin, have you heard that Cam'ron mixtape? I haven't, but from the songs I've heard by him recently, his music is still garbage. 

Dre, I highly doubt that mixtape is better than every album released thus far this year.


----------



## King (Nov 8, 2007)

Honestly, I think Eminem is the best lyricst *and* rapper ever to grace the face of this earth. Also, when he did appear on Renegade, it was almost like they had a competition on the song and it would have definitely been Eminem. I think The Marshall Mathers LP definitely had better lyrical content than Reasonable Doubt, though.

If you think there is a better lyricist than Eminem who?


----------



## Dre (Nov 8, 2007)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> I thought you were joking around, but your dead ass serious huh?


*
It's really THAT good. Maybe saying it was better than every album so far this year is a reach on my part but this shit is flames. It's all i been listening to since last night when it dropped. *


----------



## Perverse (Nov 8, 2007)

Dre said:


> *Yeah that Keith Murray was cold garbage, your opinion is null and void- that was the worst album to drop this year by far. I'm mad that album is on my Ipod- its that bad. And you didn't even listen to the Cam mixtape so stop making up your mind about things BEFORE you listen to something.*


No, I didn't listen to that tape. But I had over 200 Cam songs from albums and mixtapes up till about 3 months ago. So don't say I don't know Cam. I do. I've heard enough Cam for a lifetime. And it was lifeless, in my opinion. So I deleted it.


----------



## little nin (Nov 8, 2007)

out of what you said earlier, eminem


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 8, 2007)

King Moveknat said:


> Honestly, I think Eminem is the best lyricst *and* rapper ever to grace the face of this earth. Also, when he did appear on Renegade, it was almost like they had a competition on the song and it would have definitely been Eminem. I think The Marshall Mathers LP definitely had better lyrical content than Reasonable Doubt, though.
> 
> If you think there is a better lyricist than Eminem who?


Nas
Rakim
AZ
Talib Kweli
KRS One
Big Pun
Big L
Gza
Immortal Technique
And a few more

Eminem is up there and might be as good as some of those. But they're all definitely more consistent than him. Eminem ruined his reputation when he done songs like Shake That. Also The Re-Up is a poor album, save for No Apologies. I really like that song.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Nov 8, 2007)

That story about the Wu Tang dispute is pretty interesting.  I haven't listened to it, is it really that different from their old sound?  Raekwon has a point if it's gotten too far from the roots..This was the group that said "Who's your A&R? A mountain climber who plays an electric guitar?"


----------



## Tousen (Nov 8, 2007)

shit i didnt even hear the re-up album


----------



## rockstar sin (Nov 8, 2007)

I can add more to that list but I'm not in the mood to.  I'll just add Lupe Fiasco, Vakill, and Pharoahe.


----------



## Dre (Nov 8, 2007)

Nub Fresh said:


> *No, I didn't listen to that tape. *But I had over 200 Cam songs from albums and mixtapes up till about 3 months ago. So don't say I don't know Cam. I do. I've heard enough Cam for a lifetime. And it was lifeless, in my opinion. So I deleted it.



*Yeah exactly, and i don't care about your music past. *


----------



## Perverse (Nov 8, 2007)

Dre said:


> *Yeah exactly, and i don't care about your music past. *



Nor did I suggest you should, however your ignorance of my own musical enlightenment, as it were, would detract from the circumspection of your opinion.

Cam is a decent rapper. I'm not saying he's bad. But he's certainly not all that good, and in my opinion, has been getting progressively worse since Purple Haze.


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 8, 2007)

Lulz Cam in my opinion isn't even decent. And that's all I'll say on that subject.


----------



## King (Nov 8, 2007)

I think Eminem is the greatest rapper and lyricist ever.


----------



## Dre (Nov 8, 2007)

King Moveknat said:


> I think Eminem is the greatest rapper and lyricist ever.


*
You must be white, or an idiot-possibly both. *


----------



## King (Nov 8, 2007)

Dre said:


> *
> You must be white, or an idiot-possibly both. *



You must be retarded, or weird as fuck-possibly both.

For your weird ava and annoying font.


----------



## Perverse (Nov 8, 2007)

Dre said:


> *
> You must be white, or an idiot-possibly both. *


How is his ethnicity relevant to this discussion?


----------



## Dre (Nov 8, 2007)

*Cuz mostly white people hold eminem in such high regard, hes top 10 DOA but hes not the best to ever touch a mic- and I'm a big Em fan but you're not gonna be able to even make a valid arguement as to why hes better than Jay, Nas, Pac, Rakim etc.*


----------



## LayZ (Nov 8, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> Nas
> Rakim
> AZ
> Talib Kweli
> ...



Just wanted to throw out Black Thought's name out there.  I wouldn't say he's definitely a better lyricist, but I just think he's underrated.



Dre said:


> *Cuz mostly white people hold eminem in such high regard, hes top 10 DOA but hes not the best to ever touch a mic- and I'm a big Em fan but you're not gonna be able to even make a valid arguement as to why hes better than Jay, Nas, Pac, Rakim etc.*



I think the people who say that relate to Em the most and Em was probably the artist that got them listening to hip hop.


----------



## Biscuits (Nov 8, 2007)

King Moveknat said:


> I think Eminem is the greatest rapper and lyricist ever.


He's not even the best _White_ Lyricist out...


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 8, 2007)

Which white lyricists would you put above Eminem?


----------



## Biscuits (Nov 8, 2007)

There's a few DEF Jux MC's I'd put above Em,El-P always comes to mind first.


----------



## Dre (Nov 8, 2007)

Skeets said:


> There's a few DEF Jux MC's I'd put above Em,El-P always comes to mind first.


*

Just because some dudes are underground doesn't make them good. Dudes that force themselves to listen to all these underground MC's cuz they think it will make them more "hip-hop" are a joke. *


----------



## delirium (Nov 8, 2007)

Rakim said that if Eminem was black he'd be the greatest of all time. I wouldn't exactly say that it's only white people who say that Eminem is dope. xD


----------



## Dre (Nov 9, 2007)

Delirium said:


> Rakim said that if Eminem was black he'd be the greatest of all time. I wouldn't exactly say that it's only white people who say that Eminem is dope. xD



*Rakim was signed to Aftermath when that interview was recorded, what exactly do you want him to say? *


----------



## Tousen (Nov 9, 2007)

Skeets said:


> He's not even the best _White_ Lyricist out...



oh really..please share who is a better white lyricist then him?


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 9, 2007)

He named some underground artists in response. I don't agree with him, but we all have our own opinions.


----------



## Biscuits (Nov 9, 2007)

Dre said:


> *
> 
> Just because some dudes are underground doesn't make them good. Dudes that force themselves to listen to all these underground MC's cuz they think it will make them more "hip-hop" are a joke. *


Are you implying that _I'M_ forcing _Myself_ to listen to Underground MC's cause _I_ think it'll make me more Hip-Hop?

just wanna get that straight...


----------



## Perverse (Nov 9, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> Which white lyricists would you put above Eminem?



Aesop Rock, to add to the list.


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 9, 2007)

All the albums I was looking forward to got pushed back. Deltron 3030 2, Del's The 11'th hour, and Cages new join. Spring 08 will be great though(apparently)

Good white lyricists?
I like Vinnie Paz, but he's not on Em's level, he has too many whack lines. Same for Slug. Lack of variety if what kills him.


----------



## Perverse (Nov 9, 2007)

That Deltron 3030 will be the shit.

I just discovered the Pharcyde last week. Good shit.


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 9, 2007)

Are you serious? Pharcyde is like hip-hop 101.


----------



## Tousen (Nov 9, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> He named some underground artists in response. I don't agree with him, but we all have our own opinions.



so a underground artist is a better lyricist then enimen...for some reason i just find that hard to believe...but i guess you right..everyone has there own opinion


----------



## Dre (Nov 9, 2007)

Nub Fresh said:


> That Deltron 3030 will be the shit.
> 
> I just discovered the Pharcyde* last week.* Good shit.


*
Null & void.*



Tousen said:


> so a underground artist is a better lyricist then enimen...for some reason i just find that hard to believe...but i guess you right..everyone has there own opinion



*The only reason they even think that is because the dudes are underground, if the same artists were mainstream and every one knew who they were and spit the same shit they were doing while underground they would have a completely different opinion on the artist. Back packers can't be taken seriously because they think every mainstream person is wack and every one underground is the 2nd, 3rd and 4th coming of Rakim.*


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 9, 2007)

Eminem is the Linkin Park of Hip Hop.


----------



## Perverse (Nov 9, 2007)

Dre said:


> *The only reason they even think that is because the dudes are underground, if the same artists were mainstream and every one knew who they were and spit the same shit they were doing while underground they would have a completely different opinion on the artist. Back packers can't be taken seriously because they think every mainstream person is wack and every one underground is the 2nd, 3rd and 4th coming of Rakim.*



Not true. I like some mainstream rappers:

Black Eyed Peas
Ludacris
Nas
Jay-Z

The fact is, the stuff that is more politically oriented isn't played on Hot 97 or whatever.


----------



## Green Lantern (Nov 9, 2007)

Just because a rapper doesn't rap about stuff which is socially concious, or politically oriented, doesn't necessarily mean that he is an unskilled rapper or lyricist.

Saying that a rapper is good cause his lyrics are topical is like saying that a scientist who works on helping people and the environment is a better scientist than a scientist who works on biological weapons and ways to kill people.

Skill is skill regardless of application, and as such, *IN MY OPINION*, underground rappers are elitist suckers. They claim that they don't want to 'sell out' and that they are all about promoting a message, however what is stopping them from going mainstream and promoting their message in a mainstream manner. Divest all of the money which they would get and give it to charity, or something if materialism is the problem.
Claiming that a radio station won't play politically oriented music is just a cop out.
The media will play whatever is hot, regardless of what its about (barring stupid shit like promoting National Socialism or racism of course).
IN MY OPINION, truthfully, cats who are unable to change their view point and pick better beats so as to appeal to a wider audience are just as bad as rappers who choose to rap about bling and candy paint.
Rap music/hip hop is about the beat AND the lyrics, and not one at the expense of another, and so cats who don't know how to pick the beats are IN MY OPINION just as shit as rappers who have sick beats but shit game.

In summary-
-Lyricism is not the be all and end all of a good rapper. Hip hop is about bringing together a sick flow and a suitably complementary beat. Rappers unable to do both need to step up their game.
-Socially concious/ politically oriented rap doesn't make you any better then a cat who choses to use his talents on making club bangers to get money. We live in a capitalistic society, and African Americans from lower social economic backgrounds especially understand how important it is to do whatever is necessary to get that dough, even if it means rapping about superficial topics.
-Skill is skill regardless of application of skill.
-Underground rappers who want to avoid the mainstream for fear of 'selling out' are full of shit. The easiest way to get a message out is to become famous and emphasise your point of view (without sounding like an asshole about it of course). The media will sell whatever shit that is hot, and the money gained can always be put towards a good cause as opposed to lining your pockets.

This is *my opinion*. I am open to having my opinions changed if someone is able to persuade me otherwise. 

*ED*!t-
Of course, there is a matter of artistic integrity etc etc.
But that is not to say that people of great artistic skill cannot also maintain popularity without conforming to social expectations.


----------



## Perverse (Nov 9, 2007)

Green Lantern said:


> Just because a rapper doesn't rap about stuff which is socially concious, or politically oriented, doesn't necessarily mean that he is an unskilled rapper or lyricist.
> 
> Saying that a rapper is good cause his lyrics are topical is like saying that a scientist who works on helping people and the environment is a better scientist than a scientist who works on biological weapons and ways to kill people.
> 
> ...



Generally speaking, I agree with you, Green. However, I personally prefer music that has a more topical message. But hey, I still enjoy the Wu despite their hardcore flow. But at the end of the day, music is music, and it doesn't matter how you get it done as long as you do it well.


----------



## King (Nov 9, 2007)

It does not matter about what color the person is. You don't hear people going "Oh, but Larry Bird is the best _white_ basketball player, not the best." Eminem is just straight up sick and yeah Jay-Z and Nas and people like them are fucking great and definitely there all in the same league but if you actually make sense of Eminem's lyricism, you'll see what I am saying.


----------



## Cax (Nov 9, 2007)

Inspectah deck.. yeah


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 9, 2007)

Luneas said:


> Eminem is the Linkin Park of Hip Hop.


It would appear that way on the surface, but if you listen to his older albums you'll know that he's a lyrical beast. Even the top rated emcees have noted him as a good rapper and he was one of the best battle rappers too.


----------



## rockstar sin (Nov 9, 2007)

This is a good debate in the thread but it's missing something.  Sin.

Eminem Prime was one of the greatest lyricists that ever bless the game.  Ill Bill, Slug , Necro, Aesop Rock, these guys are good but Em at one time would destroy them.  This was the same dude who people said is lyrically better than Jay and could challenge even Biggie and Nas with words.  Em's major downfall is not writer's block but all of the inner demons that plagued him.  Example: DMX.   Two of his best friends were murdered, his favorite uncle who was like a father to him, committed suicide.  You know about the back and forth with Kim and his mother, and he hated the spotlight to the point where he didn't even want to use public bathrooms.  Bar fights because of Kim, etc etc.

I'm hoping that one day we will be blessed with the old Slim Shady again but that's like waiting for the old X to appear and that shit will never happen.


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 9, 2007)

Inner demons didn't cause Eminem to make songs like Shake That. He done that to stay "hot" and those moves ruined his career too. In fact it was inner demons that made Eminem the great rapper he once was. He always rapped about his pain and bad history in the ghettos of Detroit.


----------



## rockstar sin (Nov 9, 2007)

^Yeah but his inner demons took their tolls, especially after Proof died.


----------



## Dre (Nov 9, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> Inner demons didn't cause Eminem to make songs like Shake That. He done that to stay "hot" and those moves ruined his career too. In fact it was inner demons that made Eminem the great rapper he once was. He always rapped about his pain and bad history in the ghettos of Detroit.


*
So now Eminem's career is ruined? What planet are you living on cuz its not Earth. Em will go plat with King Mathers easily. And no one in here act like their favorite rapper hasn't made a commercial song once in their careers cuz they have. *


----------



## littleme381 (Nov 9, 2007)

I've never been much of a rap fan after I got older (as a matter of fact I hate it) but it's mainly because most of the rap I end up hearing is stuff that talks about 15 year old girls giving into prostitution, or of a stripper, or how he sleeps with more than one woman, so on, so forth, because it just irritates me. (Female rappers like Missy Elliot are a little better, but not by much) However I feel that some artists, like Nas (in the I Can song for instance) can actually be an inspiration, not a downfall of intelligent choices. Because when most people hear songs like Smack That and Candy Shop, they're gonna start singing and imitating it, because they are impressionable. (I should know, there's about 900 students at my school who listen and imitate rappers, out of 2,000 students, another 1000 listen to rap, but don't imitate it) But I don't feel like ''OMG!! STOP LISTENING TO RAP!!!!!! THAT STUFF IS JUST VERBAL PORN!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111!!!!ONEONETWO!!11" Because honestly, it makes it sound like people who don't listen to rap are dumb people when others show up and type like that.

I'm also saying (as was started discussing) that people like Eminem were awesome at a time, until he started doing songs like 'My Band' with D12, and Smack That with Akon, he just ruined his career, he was one of a few rappers who I listened to when he still had good music. (I still have his older CDs, just because of how inspirational it is) I also feel that when someone sings, they sing with their soul, not their mouth, and whatever you sing, is in some smidgen how you feel, so when I'm hearing all these perverted songs I'm thinking 'perverted people' but then I start thinking of how many of them just do it because it is 'cool' which only makes it worse.

I suppose that it proves that, though I don't like rap, I still think about it on a daily basis, which means that I suppose it's not all bad. (Plus some rap is still okay, like I said)

So, that's my opinion, I don't like rap, but I don't feel as if I give most of it the proper thought, because I used to like rap until all it was had become the lyrical smut it is now, so yeah. I just feel that rap was a good genre, but society has turned it into illicit music that most people listen to because they think it is 'cool' (don't get me wrong, I'm not saying that people who listen to it are posers or anything) but they should start listening to the older rap, if they want rap. That's just my opinion.


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 9, 2007)

Dre said:


> *
> So now Eminem's career is ruined? What planet are you living on cuz its not Earth. Em will go plat with King Mathers easily. And no one in here act like their favorite rapper hasn't made a commercial song once in their careers cuz they have. *




Firstly, I don't care about his record sales, I'm talking about his respect as a rapper. I'm not condemning him for making commercial songs, I'm condemning him for making rubbish songs. Shake That is a rubbish song, simply put. Anyway, since you're so sales centric, tell me how much The Re-Up sold. To my knowledge, it didn't sell well meaning he's losing his mainstream appeal.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 9, 2007)

@ King Moveknat - Eminem is not close to the greatest lyricist ever. Listen to GZA on Liquid Swords, and if you haven't changed your mind you haven't understood lyricism.


----------



## King (Nov 9, 2007)

Snake_108 said:


> @ King Moveknat - Eminem is not close to the greatest lyricist ever. Listen to GZA on Liquid Swords, and if you haven't changed your mind you haven't understood lyricism.





You were kidding, I hope. Listen to The Marsall Mathers LP. The exact definition of great lyricism, in one way or another.



Undercovermc said:


> Firstly, I don't care about his record sales, I'm talking about his respect as a rapper. I'm not condemning him for making commercial songs, I'm condemning him for making rubbish songs. Shake That is a rubbish song, simply put. Anyway, since you're so sales centric, tell me how much The Re-Up sold. To my knowledge, it didn't sell well meaning he's losing his mainstream appeal.






Respect as a rapper? So now, because of the fact that he made one "rubbish" song, he's lost his respect as a rapper. And yeah, record sales do care. Those are the fans buying the albums. He's sold over 70 million records. The guy is a genius and he deserves mad props, and I may get heat over this later on, but he deserves more props than Nas and Jay-Z for his lyricism.

Also, The Re-up did at least 2.5 million and hasn't even been a year since the record came out. Those sales are good.


----------



## Zephos (Nov 9, 2007)

> You were kidding, I hope. Listen to The Marsall Mathers LP. The exact definition of great lyricism, in one way or another.



So have you listened to Liquid Swords?



> Respect as a rapper? So now, because of the fact that he made one "rubbish" song, he's lost his respect as a rapper. And yeah, record sales do care. Those are the fans buying the albums. He's sold over 70 million records.



I'm not really taking a side regarding the Eminem issue (I think Encore was crap, but I won't say his career is over) but STOP.BRINGING.UP.SALES.
They are entirely irrelevant.


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 9, 2007)

King Moveknat said:


> You were kidding, I hope. Listen to The Marsall Mathers LP. The exact definition of great lyricism, in one way or another.


I've heard both and GZA is more lyrical.



> Respect as a rapper? So now, because of the fact that he made one "rubbish" song, he's lost his respect as a rapper. And yeah, record sales do care. Those are the fans buying the albums. He's sold over 70 million records. The guy is a genius and he deserves mad props, and I may get heat over this later on, but he deserves more props than Nas and Jay-Z for his lyricism.


More props than Nas for lyricism? 

Illmatic completely destroys Eminem's entire catalogue and that's only one nas album. Eminem has made more than just one rubbish song, but it's more than that. If you listen to his latest album, you'll realise that he's fallen off considerably. Sales don't equate quality, so as far as I'm concerned they don't matter in the slightest.



> Also, The Re-up did at least 2.5 million and hasn't even been a year since the record came out. Those sales are good.


If you want to persist with the talk of sales I'll point out that comparatively to his previous albums, the sales are poor.

KM, you're starting to sound like stan.


----------



## delirium (Nov 9, 2007)

GZA's science goes over people's heads. It's a fucking shame.


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 9, 2007)

A few people debating in here haven't heard enough hip-hop to back their claims. They're talking blindly.


----------



## rockstar sin (Nov 9, 2007)

Oh shit, he said more props for being more lyrical than Nas.  Yes I think I'm going to post some Nas lyrics but I'll ask either P or Snake to choose which one.  Should I drop Fetus on his head or I Gave You Power.  One Mic or Just A Moment. Whatever you decide.


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 9, 2007)

The concept of I Gave You Power might be too much, post his verse on Verbal Intercourse.


----------



## Biscuits (Nov 9, 2007)

Delirium said:


> Rakim said that if Eminem was black he'd be the greatest of all time. I wouldn't exactly say that it's only white people who say that Eminem is dope. xD


In another Interview for a Hip-Hop Mag Rakim said Nas was the G.O.A.T...

*shrug*


----------



## King (Nov 9, 2007)

This is a little off-topic than the current Eminem talk but-

If you had to pick your FIVE top rap albums of all time, what would it be considering the lyricism??

I need this because I want to listen to something new.


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 9, 2007)

King Moveknat said:


> This is a little off-topic than the current Eminem talk but-
> 
> If you had to pick your FIVE top rap albums of all time, what would it be considering the lyricism??
> 
> I need this because I want to listen to something new.


Illmatic should definitely be one of those five. Listen to Liquid Swords as well.


----------



## Dre (Nov 9, 2007)

*So now we're comparing albums that were solely used to showcase the label to eminem solo albums? What are you saying? That doesn't even make sense. *


----------



## King (Nov 9, 2007)

Dre said:


> *So now we're comparing albums that were solely used to showcase the label to eminem solo albums? What are you saying? That doesn't even make sense. *



What? I'm just asking people what their five best rap albums are in terms of lyricism. Nothing to do with Eminem.


----------



## delirium (Nov 9, 2007)

Top five in terms of lyricism? Hmm..

GZA - Liquid Swords
Aceyalone - Book of Human Language
Nas - Illmatic
Wu-Tang - Forever
Blackstar - Blakstar

lol I don't even know.. It's a little hard to narrow it down to just five.


----------



## King (Nov 9, 2007)

Delirium said:


> Top five in terms of lyricism? Hmm..
> 
> GZA - Liquid Swords
> Aceyalone - Book of Human Language
> ...



Ok thanks, I'm going to check some of those out.


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 9, 2007)

Dre said:


> *So now we're comparing albums that were solely used to showcase the label to eminem solo albums? What are you saying? That doesn't even make sense. *


The Re-Up was released like a normal album, yet it didn't sell as much as his other albums. That's what I'm saying. Em has a few defenders in here it seems.


----------



## Perverse (Nov 9, 2007)

Delirium said:


> Top five in terms of lyricism? Hmm..
> 
> GZA - Liquid Swords
> Aceyalone - Book of Human Language
> ...



The Book of Human Language is the best concept album I've ever heard.


----------



## TobiasFunke (Nov 9, 2007)

Eminem's best days are behind him.  Being that he has his own record label imprint on interscope I personally feel he would be better off making commercial songs and getting money so he could help develop new up and coming artists.

Like most rappers he was at his best when he was hungry.  With all his money and success it's hard to imagine him doing another song like "Rock Bottom".


----------



## delirium (Nov 9, 2007)

Book of Human language is a very good concept album. My favorite is Prince Among Thieves though. That shit is a movie on record, literally. Well executed.


----------



## Perverse (Nov 9, 2007)

Delirium said:


> Book of Human language is a very good concept album. My favorite is Prince Among Thieves though. That shit is a movie on record, literally. Well executed.



Who's that by? I might as well get it at some stage today or tomorrow.


----------



## TobiasFunke (Nov 9, 2007)

Delirium said:


> Book of Human language is a very good concept album. My favorite is Prince Among Thieves though. That shit is a movie on record, literally. Well executed.



Prince Among Thieves was a classic, but I always felt Sticky Fingaz stole the same idea and ran with it a bit better on Black Trash: The autiobiography of Kirk Jones.  I love both of them though, not just anyone can pull an album like that off.


----------



## delirium (Nov 9, 2007)

Prince Paul. It'll be part of my Concept Album pimp series. Probably the first album.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Nov 9, 2007)

TobiasFunke said:


> Like most rappers he was at his best when he was hungry.  With all his money and success it's hard to imagine him doing another song like "Rock Bottom".



That's why my fav album from him is Slim Shady LP.


----------



## Perverse (Nov 9, 2007)

Ah, sweet.

Yo Del, can you hit me up with some True Live? I haven't got any and I've been hearing good things. If you can PM them to me as well, would be great, cos I won't be home again till tomorrow.


----------



## delirium (Nov 9, 2007)

TobiasFunke said:


> Prince Among Thieves was a classic, but I always felt Sticky Fingaz stole the same idea and ran with it a bit better on Black Trash: The autiobiography of Kirk Jones.  I love both of them though, not just anyone can pull an album like that off.



I like that Prince Among Thieves was dirty. He used different mics (though not on purpose) for some of the recording so you can hear where the taped shit together but it's got flavor I think.

Definitely though, they're good albums.



Nub Fresh said:


> Ah, sweet.
> 
> Yo Del, can you hit me up with some True Live? I haven't got any and I've been hearing good things. If you can PM them to me as well, would be great, cos I won't be home again till tomorrow.



Sure. I'll do it when my sister isn't on the comp that has the album on it.


----------



## Zephos (Nov 9, 2007)

How do ya'll feel about K-os.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Nov 9, 2007)

Damn no one told me " Superstar " had a video, Hype Williams did a nice job.


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 9, 2007)

I posted the video a couple of pages back. Check this thread more frequently.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Nov 9, 2007)

Yea I should. ^^

Can''t wait for the album, Dec 18.


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 9, 2007)

You and me both. But I'll hear it before then, when it leaks.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Nov 9, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> You and me both. But I'll hear it before then, when it leaks.



I'll be listening to it when it leaks as well, then I'll buy it when it drops. You'll buy it too right?


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 9, 2007)

Yeah, I'm going to start buying _good_ albums again starting from December.


----------



## kayos (Nov 9, 2007)

Delirium said:


> Top five in terms of lyricism? Hmm..
> 
> GZA - Liquid Swords
> Aceyalone - Book of Human Language
> ...



nice choices.
Liquid Swords and Illmatic are actually in regular rotation in my house right now. I'd be tempted to put Paid In Full in there, but it seems kinda cliche, lol

Me being me though, I like albums like Will Rap For Food, or Aquemini because they make me laugh, but without losing any impact in subject matter or delivery.

umm...lets see, what else...?

a bit out of left-field here, but I thought Cinquieme As (MC Solaar) was friggin incredible lyrically. Even if you dont understand french, you can tell that shit was hot, the delivery, the rhythm...the tone...it was all there.

Again, for the style and such, I'd be thinking to name 3 Feet High And Rising or The Adventures of Slick Rick...or maybe even 3rd Eye Vision

of course, this is ignoring albums like the lyricist lounge discs (which were fire I might add)

ok, after all my rambling, I'll name my five favourites then...without duplicating 

MC Solaar - Cinquieme As
De La Soul - 3 Feet High & Rising
CunninLynguists - Will Rap For Food
Hieroglyphics - 3rd Eye Vision
Wu Tang Clan - Enter The Wu Tang: 36 Chambers


----------



## KushyKage (Nov 9, 2007)

haha you like french hip hop? I use to listen to Saian Supa Crew, NTM, solaar and such..forgot that girl rappers name but she had this rapid ass flow

Hieroglyphics were dope as well...lyrically different from bay area rappers


----------



## delirium (Nov 9, 2007)

Zephos said:


> How do ya'll feel about K-os.



I enjoy his albums a lot. He mixes and blends a lot of different styles while keeping a specific focus to the album on a whole. Good Hip Hop right there.



kayos said:


> nice choices.
> Liquid Swords and Illmatic are actually in regular rotation in my house right now. I'd be tempted to put Paid In Full in there, but it seems kinda cliche, lol
> 
> Me being me though, I like albums like Will Rap For Food, or Aquemini because they make me laugh, but without losing any impact in subject matter or delivery.
> ...



Ah.. yes. Aquemini. How could I forget? That could easily slip into the list I gave. 3rd Eye Vision is also a great choice. I know that album front to back.

"It's not a wrong thing to be addicted to the microphone like a heron fiend.."

Ain't it the truth?  Hiero.. another group that was able to pull off the big group style. And thankfully, they weren't plagued by in group disputes like Wu-Tang. At least, if they did have disputes they didn't allow it to affect their music and break 'em up.

I was thinking about putting 36 Chambers in there.. but lyrically, minus Tears it was all battle rhymes where Forever touched on more topics while still getting down with some raw rhymes. 36 Chambers was still the better album overall though. Just so much energy.



KushyKage said:


> Hieroglyphics were dope as well...lyrically different from bay area rappers



I think the bay area is just multi faceted. I mean.. you got dudes like Mac Dre, e-40, Keak Da Sneak, San Quinn, Too Short, Spice 1.. but then you got the Hiero Crew, the Quannum crew, Paris, Planet Asia.

They're always ahead of the pack though, that's for sure.


----------



## TobiasFunke (Nov 9, 2007)

Delirium said:


> I like that Prince Among Thieves was dirty. He used different mics (though not on purpose) for some of the recording so you can hear where the taped shit together but it's got flavor I think.



Yeah I loved that dirty sound it had to it!  I also thought he did a good job playing to mc's strengths by choosing what songs who would go on.  The Everlast song being the most obvious example.  That song gave me the chills first time I heard it.


----------



## TobiasFunke (Nov 9, 2007)

Zephos said:


> How do ya'll feel about K-os.



I loved exit and Joyful rebellion, but on his last one (aquatic something) he took his style out to space and lost me and a lot of other dudes.  I can't hate on him because he's one of the most creative, I just couldn't vibe to his new style.  I'm hoping on his next one he has a few more hip hop sounding songs.


----------



## King (Nov 10, 2007)

Ok, so for right now, My top five rap/hip-hop albums considering lyricism are-

5. Illmatic - Nas
4. Ready To Die - Notorious B.I.G.
3. All Eyez on Me - Tupac
2. The Eminem Show - Eminem
1. The Marshall Mathers LP - Eminem


----------



## kayos (Nov 10, 2007)

Delirium said:


> I was thinking about putting 36 Chambers in there.. but lyrically, minus Tears it was all battle rhymes where Forever touched on more topics while still getting down with some raw rhymes. 36 Chambers was still the better album overall though. Just so much energy.



I was thinking about the comparisons, and decided to go with 36 chambers mainly because I know it better to be honest. Theres some heavy metas in there too...seriously heavy. But then again, thats a Wu thing in general.



KushyKage said:


> haha you like french hip hop? I use to listen to Saian Supa Crew, NTM, solaar and such..forgot that girl rappers name but she had this rapid ass flow
> 
> Hieroglyphics were dope as well...lyrically different from bay area rappers


I used to listen to large amounts of french hip hop...the guys you mentioned, plus doc gyneco, akhenaton, assassin crew, fabe...and so on.
I did a study on french hip hop for my a-level course 

not sure who this chick is though. might have to do a bit more research.


----------



## Bender (Nov 10, 2007)

Call me a total lame but man y'all gotta listen to Will Smith's song switch man shit is raw.

Here's the lyrics

Switch
Alright ready
Come on man, this is what I do
Yo mic check, mic check, yeah here you go
Nah, he over here
Yeah, I heard he got that hot new thing
It's called "Switch" (switch)
Let's get it going

[chorus]
Hey switch, turn it over and hit it
Turn around, now switch
Turn it over and hit it

Hey, vibe to vibe a second, it's a club girl why you arrived naked
Hear that, how the veteran glide the record
But don't download, go out and buy the record
Hey, something sexy bout her
Girl on the floor, all her friends around her
I mean real clean, ain't gotta touch or nothing
It ain't like I like a chick on chick or something
I'm just a sucker for a hot track
Gimme a drink and a chick to tell 'Stop that'
Dance is a hop and a clap, flip it round
Now bring it on back, break it down
Now switch

[chorus]

Uh uh uh
I gotta question, I need to ask somebody
Why is it that when y'all see me at the party
Y'all be looking like, "Ooh, he a movie star
He ain't supposed to be out on the floor with everybody"
But oh wait, whoa, y'all forgetting
When I was, amateur spitting before the scripts were written
First one in, last one out the club
Bursting in, passing out in the club
Back at it, this cat is the wit and the charm
Taking you higher, like a syringe hittin' ya arm
Bringing the fire, making your Benz ring the alarm
Let me see you clap, spin baby, come on
Switch

[chorus]

Oh, you just gonna stand there, huh
What you too cute to dance, or you scared

It ain't really that hard to do and
I aint trying to be in love with you and
All I wanted was a moment or two to
See if you could do that switch-a-roo and
Shut your mouth fool, get your crew and
The thick body and the rear one too and
I'll be right hear waiting on you to
See if y'all can do that switch-a-roo

Hey, hey

That's what I'm talking bout, do that thing mama
That's what I'm talking bout, do that thing mama
That's what I'm talking bout, do that thing mama
That's what I'm talking bout, switch

[chorus]


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 10, 2007)

*Nas Ft. The Game - Hustlers*

*Music Video:* [DLMURL]http://videos.onsmash.com/v/2CRxdUldHQtF2MJa[/DLMURL]

Long overdue.


----------



## kayos (Nov 10, 2007)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Call me a total lame but man y'all gotta listen to Will Smith's song switch man shit is raw.


Lost and Found was one of the best albums I heard in 2004.

Will Smith is underrated these days because of the damn Big Willie Style/Willenium era...where his music was generally weak although he did display flashes of brilliance from time to time, which was reminiscent of The Fresh Prince that I grew up listening to...


----------



## Dre (Nov 10, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZqPPoGO_TM4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Nov 10, 2007)

Not a single Aes album in the lists of "top five for lyricism"? D=


----------



## Bender (Nov 10, 2007)

kayos said:


> Lost and Found was one of the best albums I heard in 2004.
> 
> Will Smith is underrated these days because of the damn Big Willie Style/Willenium era...where his music was generally weak although he did display flashes of brilliance from time to time, which was reminiscent of The Fresh Prince that I grew up listening to...



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0OYyr0ZCspA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Perverse (Nov 10, 2007)

Tehol Beddict said:


> Not a single Aes album in the lists of "top five for lyricism"? D=



Dude, 99% of the people here, myself included, can't begin to even comprehend what Aes is saying with his music.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 10, 2007)

Recently started listening to Pase Rock, Funky DL, Shing02. Loving it so fuckin' much. 

Does anyone have lyrics for "It's About Time?" by Pase Rock? ;P


----------



## Perverse (Nov 10, 2007)

Dr. David Friendly said:


> Recently started listening to Pase Rock, Funky DL, Shing02. Loving it so fuckin' much.
> 
> Does anyone have lyrics for "It's About Time?" by Pase Rock? ;P



No, but good work on that. All of 'em collaborated with Nujabes, and by default are therefore win, especially Pase Rock.


----------



## delirium (Nov 10, 2007)

I seriously don't remember the last Hip Hop album I listened to. After being away from it for so long I'm finally feeling like I wanna hear some rhymes. Suggest an album please.


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 10, 2007)

The Firm - The Album


----------



## delirium (Nov 10, 2007)

Hmm.. that's a nice choice. If not just for Phone Tap. Let's see what other people come up with.


----------



## Cax (Nov 10, 2007)

You haven't listened to hip hop in ages, Del?

Catch up with some Immortal Tech, listen to Revolutionary Vol1 and Revolutionary Vol2.


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 10, 2007)

Rip The Jacker


----------



## kayos (Nov 10, 2007)

Nub Fresh said:


> Dude, 99% of the people here, myself included, can't begin to even comprehend what Aes is saying with his music.



lol, I wont deny that.


----------



## Biscuits (Nov 10, 2007)

Delirium said:


> Hmm.. that's a nice choice. If not just for Phone Tap. Let's see what other people come up with.


Five Deez - Koolmotor


----------



## Styles (Nov 10, 2007)

Nas' new album is supposedly dropping in December, and is going to be named _^ (use bro)_.

I really want to see what he has to say this time.

Do you think he's going to kick knowledge, or is this just for publicity?

Discuss.


----------



## Biscuits (Nov 10, 2007)

When does Nas not kick Knowledge?

Anyone hear anything about a new Nujabes LP out this week?
Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 10, 2007)

Legacy_Warrior said:


> Nas' new album is supposedly dropping in December, and is going to be named _^ (use bro)_.
> 
> I really want to see what he has to say this time.
> 
> ...


We've already discussed this a while back. There was even a thread made about the subject.


----------



## delirium (Nov 10, 2007)

Skeets said:


> *When does Nas not kick Knowledge?*



lol exactly.



Skeets said:


> Anyone hear anything about a new Nujabes LP out this week?
> Can anyone confirm this?



Oh god... please tell me this is for real.


----------



## Dre (Nov 10, 2007)

Skeets said:


> When does Nas not kick Knowledge?


*
The Firm album. Shit was garbage and Nas wasn't saying anything important. 
*


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 11, 2007)

Dre said:


> *
> The Firm album. Shit was garbage and Nas wasn't saying anything important.
> *


If you had said Nastradamus, I would've let that slide because it's true. But The Firm album is dope. You're basically telling me that Cam'ron's Public Enemy #1 Mixtape is better than The Firm album.


----------



## delirium (Nov 11, 2007)

The Lost Tapes will always be the real Nastradamus to me. In fact. I think I'll listen to that album right now.


----------



## Biscuits (Nov 11, 2007)

*puts on Affirmative Action*


----------



## Styles (Nov 11, 2007)

!!!

myspace.com/nujabes

Go there now for samples of his new album. Pretty sick.

No seriously, my dick went hard.


----------



## Dre (Nov 11, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> If you had said Nastradamus, I would've let that slide because it's true. But The Firm album is dope. You're basically telling me that Cam'ron's Public Enemy #1 Mixtape is better than The Firm album.


*
Your opinion is becoming less and less valuable every day.*

*Desperados
Phone tap
The Firm Biz
Throw ya gunz*

*Only good songs on the entire album, and Canibus had the best verse on the entire thing. PE #1 is way better than The Firm album. Go back and listen to it and tell me that thing is good so i can put you on ignore from now on. And once again- YOU DIDN'T LISTEN TO THE MIXTAPE. 

*




Skeets said:


> *puts on Affirmative Action*



*I really hope you realize that, that song isn't even on The Firm album and you're just randomly listening to it. *


----------



## Biscuits (Nov 11, 2007)

Dre said:


> *
> Your opinion is becoming less and less valuable every day.*
> 
> *Desperados
> ...


No one has to listen to Cam'ron to tell you that he's shit.

I'm pretty sure UMC and others are familiar with the guy.
I know I am,and for you to say that a Mixtape,not an actual album but a MIXTAPE! is the best Hip-Hop material out this year is just idiotic.

DID YOU listen to anything outside of Dipset,so far this year?






Dre said:


> *I really hope you realize that, that song isn't even on The Firm album and you're just randomly listening to it. *


*
*sigh* 
It's still the firm,regardless if it's on "The Firm The Album" or on "It was Written".
I didn't even play the song because of your idiotic comment about the album.*


----------



## Dre (Nov 11, 2007)

Skeets said:


> *No one has to listen to Cam'ron to tell you that he's shit.*
> 
> I'm pretty sure UMC and others are familiar with the guy.
> I know I am,and for you to say that a Mixtape,not an actual album but a MIXTAPE! is the best Hip-Hop material out this year is just idiotic.
> ...



*So wait you just look at the artist that makes an album and then decide if its good without listening to it? Your opinion is worthless now. Good artists some times put out bad albums, artists that put out bad albums in the past some times drop heat.  *



*

If you read posts in this thread, you'd see I took my comment back- and yes I listened to more music this year than you have in your entire life.
*



Skeets said:


> I didn't even play the song because of your idiotic comment about the album.



*Lies. No one even was talkinga bout The Firm before i brought it up , you posted that to show you disagree with my opinion on their album*


----------



## Biscuits (Nov 11, 2007)

Dre said:


> *So wait you just look at the artist that makes an album and then decide if its good without listening to it? Your opinion is worthless now. Good artists some times put out bad albums, artists that put out bad albums in the past some times drop heat.  *
> *
> 
> If you read posts in this thread, you'd see I took my comment back- and yes I listened to more music this year than you have in your entire life.
> *


Cam'ron has consistently made shit music,so it's logical to assume that a new Mixtape from him would be shit as well...

You took your comment back? Really?
I didn't notice since I skipped through your post after you made such a ridiculous comment...



Dre said:


> *
> Lies. No one even was talkinga bout The Firm before i brought it up , you posted that to show you disagree with my opinion on their album*


*
Um...UMC brought it up last page then you preceded to quote me and post more of your non-sense...

I didn't post that to disagree with you,idiot.
Look at Del's post above and you'll see that I picked Nas material
That happened to be featuring The firm...*


----------



## DA Dave (Nov 11, 2007)

Camrons ight to me, you just gotta adapt to his flow, its not bad.


----------



## King (Nov 11, 2007)

GZA - Liquid Swords 
Eminem - The Marshall Mathers LP
Cassidy - B.A.R.S. (It's actually just a little better than good.)
Jay-Z - The Blueprint
Notorious B.I.G. - Ready To Die

One of those should definitely do it Del.


----------



## Cax (Nov 11, 2007)

I just wanna know - whats everyone feel about the recent news of 'inside shit' happening in the Wu? The last thing i want to see is my favourite group (period) have these arguments, disagreements and so forth, and end up splittin'. I mean, debates between them and diff' opinions are fine, i just dont want no shit to rock the Wu up..


----------



## King (Nov 11, 2007)

Yeah, yo, I've heard that a lot of the members have disagreed with other members on certain projects, especially with RZA, but that's what I heard somewhere on some site. Anyone know what's really going on??


----------



## little nin (Nov 11, 2007)

Delirium said:


> The Lost Tapes will always be the real Nastradamus to me. In fact. I think I'll listen to that album right now.



mmm it was nice



mystictrunks said:


> Rip The Jacker



i might have to pull that CD out of the box today  


King Moveknat said:


> GZA - Liquid Swords
> Eminem - The Marshall Mathers LP
> *Cassidy - B.A.R.S.* (It's actually just a little better than good.)
> Jay-Z - The Blueprint
> ...



it is ok, the second half of it makes it better than good to me

---

no idea about what's gonna happen with all this wu-news


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 11, 2007)

Dre said:


> *
> Your opinion is becoming less and less valuable every day.*


Is that so?



> *Only good songs on the entire album, and Canibus had the best verse on the entire thing. PE #1 is way better than The Firm album. Go back and listen to it and tell me that thing is good so i can put you on ignore from now on. And once again- YOU DIDN'T LISTEN TO THE MIXTAPE. *


I listened to The Firm album last night and it was dope. So you can put me on your ignore list if you must. For your information, I have heard Public Enemy #1 and it was nothing special. I've heard much better mixtapes this year.



King Moveknat said:


> Yeah, yo, I've heard that a lot of the members have disagreed with other members on certain projects, especially with RZA, but that's what I heard somewhere on some site. Anyone know what's really going on??


I posted a video with Raekwon talking about this issue.


----------



## delirium (Nov 11, 2007)

My favorites always fluctuate from ATLiens to Aqeumini and back. The others don't fall too far behind though. Especially Southerplayalisticadillacmusick.


----------



## Dre (Nov 11, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> Is that so?



*Yes.

*

*UK people have strange taste in Hip-Hop music, there's a reason why The Firm only made one album and their debut album consistently got rated between 2 and 2 1/2 mics when it dropped. *



Skeets said:


> I didn't post that to disagree with you,idiot.
> Look at Del's post above and you'll see that I picked Nas material
> That happened to be featuring The firm...



*
Aww you're mad- thats cute. 
*


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 11, 2007)

So now it's a UK thing? You like to stigmatize people to a group because of their music preference, but really that doesn't mean anything. I don't care what or how it was rated, it's still a good album to me. The Firm only made one album because of they wanted to focus of their solo careers. Black Star done the same thing, but their self-titled album was the opposite of wack. Besides your taste in music is far from flawless, but I'm not complaining about it, so leave it at that.

But to anyone else that's heard The Firm Album, what do you think of it?


----------



## Perverse (Nov 11, 2007)

Dre said:


> *Yes.
> 
> *
> 
> *UK people have strange taste in Hip-Hop music, there's a reason why The Firm only made one album and their debut album consistently got rated between 2 and 2 1/2 mics when it dropped. *


How can you possibly think that your taste is 'realer' because you're from NYC, you fool? Just because a rapper is from the birthplace of hip-hop doesn't make him better than another guy. K'naan's from Canada, yet nearly all MDers would rate him a much better MC than Cam, Juelz or anyone else from Dipset.


----------



## Dre (Nov 11, 2007)

Nub Fresh said:


> How can you possibly think that your taste is 'realer' because you're from NYC, you fool? Just because a rapper is from the birthplace of hip-hop doesn't make him better than another guy. K'naan's from Canada, yet nearly all MDers would rate him a much better MC than Cam, Juelz or anyone else from Dipset.



*When did i even mention New York or my taste being "realer"- you're reaching again as usual. And I don't check for Canadian underground MC's so i don't even know who you're referencing.*


----------



## kayos (Nov 11, 2007)

Dre said:


> *UK people have strange taste in Hip-Hop music*


I lol'd. People in general are stupid when it comes to Hip Hop. None moreso than Americans actually.

Its funny really that so many American "hip hop fans" seem to think people from the UK dont know about hip hop. The arrogance is rib-splittingly funny...

As Akala put it...

"welcome to england, part of so-called great britain//
but aint a fuckin thing great about the way we're livin'//
for me, its hard to see how we're perceived overseas//
its believed we sip teas and speak like the queen//"

...heh.


----------



## Perverse (Nov 11, 2007)

Dre said:


> *When did i even mention New York or my taste being "realer"- you're reaching again as usual. And I don't check for Canadian underground MC's so i don't even know who you're referencing.*



Well, you're suggesting your taste is superior to Paul's. Sounds like you're implying, if not stating it explicitly.
As for K'naan, I don't check for Canadian underground MC's. It was pimped out, probably about a year ago, to those on the Pimp List. Ask any MD Regs to pop in and they'll tell you how good that album was.


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 11, 2007)

Shawn is correct. The Dusty Foot Philosopher is a great album. Dre, what have you got against underground MC's? Not everyone listens to them in an attempt to become "more Hip-hop", just as not all of the people that listen to mainstream music do so because they can't comprehend complicated lyricism. You're generalising there.


----------



## delirium (Nov 11, 2007)

I used to listen to Underground artists in the attempt to be more Hip Hop. Now I'm hardly checking for Hip Hop these days. xD

Canada got some dope MC's though, depending on what you're looking for.

K'naan and K-os are more that "underground" type or "alternative" whatever the fuck these music reviewers wanna call it. There's also Saukrates and DL Incognito and Moka Only and Buck 65. Actually.. those guys are kinda underground too. DL Incognito has a real old school feel to him though reminiscent of early 90's Hip Hop.


----------



## Niabingi (Nov 11, 2007)

Delirium said:


> My favorites always fluctuate from ATLiens to Aqeumini and back. The others don't fall too far behind though. Especially Southerplayalisticadillacmusick.


Had to quote it because you will rarely ever see so much truth in one post!!



			
				Dre said:
			
		

> UK people have strange taste in Hip-Hop music, there's a reason why The Firm only made one album and their debut album consistently got rated between 2 and 2 1/2 mics when it dropped.


I find in general American's do not realise that they have what ranks among some of the worst taste in hiphop! Sometimes I feel its the difference between being subjective and objective.


----------



## King (Nov 11, 2007)

Oh man, The Firm The Album was genius. Produced by Dr. Dre, great beats coming hard with lyricism that will blow your mind, I love it. I recommend giving it a listen to anyone.


----------



## Perverse (Nov 11, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> Shawn is correct. The Dusty Foot Philosopher is a great album. Dre, what have you got against underground MC's? Not everyone listens to them in an attempt to become "more Hip-hop", just as not all of the people that listen to mainstream music do so because they can't comprehend complicated lyricism. You're generalising there.


Agreed, and agreed. If you want to listen to Cam, that's fine, just don't group all underground hip-hop heads as pretentious fucks. I expressed my opinion on Cam, but I didn't attack him with accusations that were completely unsubstantiated.


Delirium said:


> I used to listen to Underground artists in the attempt to be more Hip Hop. Now I'm hardly checking for Hip Hop these days. xD
> 
> Canada got some dope MC's though, depending on what you're looking for.
> 
> K'naan and K-os are more that "underground" type or "alternative" whatever the fuck these music reviewers wanna call it. There's also Saukrates and DL Incognito and Moka Only and Buck 65. Actually.. those guys are kinda underground too. DL Incognito has a real old school feel to him though reminiscent of early 90's Hip Hop.


As for the first paragraph... 

Of those listed, I'm yet to check Saukrates, k-os or Buck 65, but the other 3, I can attest to as win. I've only got A Sample and a Drum Machine as far as DL goes, but it is most certainly a very chilled-out type album. I should get his other stuff soon.


----------



## jkingler (Nov 11, 2007)

K'naan and Buck are the only ones I've heard from that list. I've kind of fallen off in terms of being up to date and keeping up with my queue of old shit that's essential to spin. XD

*Requesting that they be sent my way


----------



## Perverse (Nov 11, 2007)

I'ma get me some Buck later on today, there was an album included in Cata's Crucial Country Collection which caught my eye.

Is Labcabincalifornia any good, Del?


----------



## Perverse (Nov 11, 2007)

Delirium said:


> It's true. I was mad posin back in the day. Just trying to find where I fit in the music scene. I still gravitate more towards Underground acts but I do know what I'm looking for these days.


Same here I guess, but that's mostly because 90% of the mainstream guys I know anyway. The new shit is the underground shit, in my case.


> Labcabin was produced my Dilla. 'Nuff said.


Sounds like it needs to be added to my collection. I still have very little Dilla, comparative. Like, no Jaylib, and no Slum Village.


----------



## delirium (Nov 11, 2007)

Nub Fresh said:


> Sounds like it needs to be added to my collection. I still have very little Dilla, comparative. Like, no Jaylib, and no Slum Village.



I actually pimped Jaylib the day I became a mod. ( fitting, right?) Now that I think about it, you were gone from NF during that time. I'll up Champion Sound and Fantastic Vol. 1 for you in a bit.



> Sure thing. Just be sure to include that Labcabin, please. I heard Dilla mentioned in relation to it, so I think I need it.



Alright, I'll rip that and up it as well while I'm at it.


----------



## King (Nov 11, 2007)

I downloaded Fantastic Vol.1 just a couple or hours ago, lol. Made of pure win for me.


----------



## Perverse (Nov 11, 2007)

Delirium said:


> I actually pimped Jaylib the day I became a mod. ( fitting, right?) Now that I think about it, you were gone from NF during that time. I'll up Champion Sound and Fantastic Vol. 1 for you in a bit.



Please sex me. Now. Much appreciated, my man. True Live can wait a while, I suppose.

Word on the street tells me that Champion Sound is classic. I can hardly wait to get home and spin it.


----------



## jkingler (Nov 11, 2007)

Muchas grassy asses, Deli-man.


----------



## delirium (Nov 11, 2007)

King Moveknat said:


> I downloaded Fantastic Vol.1 just a couple or hours ago, lol. Made of pure win for me.



Yeah.. it's a funny album. It's not complex in the least. In fact, it sounds like just three cats in a studio making some music on their freetime and shit. But it has so much feeling.



Nub Fresh said:


> Please sex me. Now. Much appreciated, my man. True Live can wait a while, I suppose.
> 
> Word on the street tells me that Champion Sound is classic. I can hardly wait to get home and spin it.



I can up True Live right now as well since I finally got the comp.

Dilla and Madlib behind the boards and grippin the mic. Great combo. Especially since they're able to work together. Sometimes dream collabs can't come true due to creative differences.



Kalam Mekhar said:


> Muchas grassy asses, Deli-man.



No problem man. I need to get back into pimping anyway. I think I'll start a new series today.

Actually.. you know what needs to be pimped? The Grouch's Fuck the Dumb just for the title alone. Perfect for this place, amirite? xD

I do LOOOOVE that album though.


----------



## Perverse (Nov 11, 2007)

Delirium said:


> I can up True Live right now as well since I finally got the comp.



Ah, if you could, then much appreciated, once again.

I'm off to class, anyway, then a free after that. See you in a bit.


----------



## jkingler (Nov 11, 2007)

> Actually.. you know what needs to be pimped? The Grouch's Fuck the Dumb just for the title alone. Perfect for this place, amirite? xD
> 
> I do LOOOOVE that album though.


Sounds like it'd work for me. XP

P.S. Fuck the Dumb sounds like the kind of line that Necro would spit, so I love it already.

P.P.S. Shit, pimp the True Live, too, while you're at it. Why not, right? XD


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Nov 11, 2007)

> lol here's one to being the biggest OutKast fans in the MD. xD



Wanna form a political party betwixt the three of us?

Fuck the Dumb sounds like something I very much want to spin :3


----------



## jkingler (Nov 11, 2007)

> Wanna form a political party betwixt the three of us?


Am I one of those three? I hope so. Because I _do_ know what's cooler than being cool--a polar bear's toenails. 


> Fuck the Dumb sounds like something I very much want to spin :3


Agreed. Either pimp it now or save it for an LP, Del. Or do a limited pimping now and LP it later. XP


----------



## delirium (Nov 11, 2007)

I guess that makes four of us (Nia/Becca).

A full on pimp of the album will be done by the end of the day. I'm uploading about 7 albums right now. And it might go to 8 if I decide to start that Concept Album series. I decided on a Reggae album for my next LP.


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 11, 2007)

Del, send all of the hip-hop that you're uploading to me, please.


----------



## mow (Nov 11, 2007)

Oh, DL's _Organic Music for a Digital World_ is oh so soulful <3; have you got his other 2 records del?

just d/ed Buck 65's latest. cant wait to spin it


----------



## Niabingi (Nov 11, 2007)

Delirium said:


> I guess that makes four of us (Nia/Becca).


Do I now count as two people are we on some D12 hype where everyone has like their regular persona (in my case Rebecca) and then the alter ego (Nia)? Or is the answer to this a matter of scroll up and read a few more posts?



> A full on pimp of the album will be done by the end of the day. I'm uploading about 7 albums right now. And it might go to 8 if I decide to start that Concept Album series. I decided on a Reggae album for my next LP.


I don't know what those 7 albums are I'm sure that if I read back the posts I would find that information but am too lazy so if you can send the links my way so I can have a gander and see if there is anything I don't have.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Nov 11, 2007)

I forgot you, jingles 

Makes it four then, as del says :3


----------



## jkingler (Nov 11, 2007)

Del and I will be the two halfs of schizo Andre three thou' and you two can be Big Becca and Mikey Boi.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Nov 11, 2007)

I'd much prefer to be ice cold, but I cannot fault the assessment xD


----------



## jkingler (Nov 11, 2007)

Hmm How to divide us...King Dre and Drelirium?


----------



## delirium (Nov 11, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> Del, send all of the hip-hop that you're uploading to me, please.



Will do.



moe said:


> Oh, DL's _Organic Music for a Digital World_ is oh so soulful <3; have you got his other 2 records del?
> 
> just d/ed Buck 65's latest. cant wait to spin it



Other than _Organic Music for a Digital World_ I have _Life's a Collection of Experiences_ & _A Sample and a Drum Machine_. Is it upload tiem?

Oh yeah.. as you can see.. DL Incog has also got moe's seal of approval if that convinces anyone else.



Niabingi said:


> Do I now count as two people are we on some D12 hype where everyone has like their regular persona (in my case Rebecca) and then the alter ego (Nia)? Or is the answer to this a matter of scroll up and read a few more posts?



lol up a few posts. We're going to create a political party comprised of the biggest 'Kast fans of the MD. Right now it's me, you, joe and mike.



Niabingi said:


> I don't know what those 7 albums are I'm sure that if I read back the posts I would find that information but am too lazy so if you can send the links my way so I can have a gander and see if there is anything I don't have.



Right now it's:

Slum Village - Fantastic vol. 1
DL Incognito - Organic Music for a Digital World
Jaylib - Champion Sound
K-os - Exit
Pharcyde - Labcabincalifornia
True Live - The Shape of It (Will become a full on pimp in the pimp sub forum)
Grouch - Fuck The Dumb (Will become a full on pimp the the sub forum)

Depending if moe needs:

DL Incognito - _Life's a Collection of Experiences_ & _A Sample and a Drum Machine_

If I decide to do a triple pimp today:

Prince Paul - Prince Among Thieves


----------



## Lord_Amesius (Nov 11, 2007)

Honestly I haven't enjoyed rap or hip-hop since the end of 2000.


----------



## rockstar sin (Nov 11, 2007)

Delirium said:


> Will do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Send all of those albums to me.


----------



## Biscuits (Nov 11, 2007)

hmm...

I'm gonna work on a Mos Def mega pimp.

I'll probably have it up later tonight starting with Blackstar and some of his solo stuff...


----------



## Perverse (Nov 11, 2007)

Delirium said:


> I guess that makes four of us (Nia/Becca).
> 
> A full on pimp of the album will be done by the end of the day. I'm uploading about 7 albums right now. And it might go to 8 if I decide to start that Concept Album series. I decided on a Reggae album for my next LP.


Ravage my anus, then send me all of it.

Who here likes Eyedea & Abilities?


----------



## delirium (Nov 11, 2007)

Alright.. so I sent out anything that I wasn't going to turn into a full on pimp with it's own thread. 

If you're interested refer to the post at the top of this page that Sin quoted and if you're interested I'll send you the albums as well.


----------



## jkingler (Nov 11, 2007)

Just got it. DLing Labcabin now. Pharcyde ftw. 

EDIT: DLing DL now. XP


----------



## Slug (Nov 11, 2007)

*stretches*  aww... its good to be back.

del, have 2 more ecid cd's you havent heard, along with some misc stuff you need to hear


----------



## delirium (Nov 11, 2007)

What's up with some samples?


----------



## Slug (Nov 11, 2007)

wha??

1234567890


----------



## jkingler (Nov 11, 2007)

Got all 5 DLed now. Which would you recommend I burn for a commuter disc for tomorrow, Del?


----------



## delirium (Nov 11, 2007)

Slug said:


> wha??
> 
> 1234567890



Samples of the so called music I need to hear. Name of artists? MySpaces?



Kalam Mekhar said:


> Got all 5 DLed now. Which would you recommend I burn for a commuter disc for tomorrow, Del?



You can't go wrong with Champion Sound or Labcabin IMO.


----------



## jkingler (Nov 11, 2007)

Any chance both would fit onto an audio CD? XD


----------



## delirium (Nov 11, 2007)

Probably not. xD

Out of the two.. I'd say go with Labcabin. Hearing early Dilla and seeing how he progresses  and sounds later on is always a cool thing, IMO (for any artist for that matter).


----------



## jkingler (Nov 11, 2007)

Alrighty. Labcabin it is, then. Or I'll check it out now, at least.


----------



## Dream Brother (Nov 11, 2007)

Nub Fresh said:


> Eyedea



I've heard very little from him, but I remember really liking _Bottle Dreams_.


----------



## Slug (Nov 11, 2007)

Delirium said:


> Samples of the so called music I need to hear. Name of artists? MySpaces?QUOTE]
> 
> the new bands i got are as follows. the dusty 45's (psychobilly style stuff), kill me tomorrow (um, pretty good from what i heard), fanny pack (if you havent heard this band, you need to right now, your life is not complete without them), and foreskin 500 (actually the best out of the bunch imo, name will throw you off, but they fucking rock)


----------



## jkingler (Nov 11, 2007)

Pimp some of those, Slug. Or all of them.


----------



## Slug (Nov 11, 2007)

ha, who are you? anyone who knows me know's how well i am about pimping.


----------



## jkingler (Nov 11, 2007)

*points to a.k.a. jkingler under username*


----------



## Slug (Nov 11, 2007)

joe right? how's life man? i've been far too long away to know who anyone is around here anymore. . . . . sorry if i insulted you. do we have any new hp hop regs now? and, i'll see what i can do about upping some of those albums


----------



## jkingler (Nov 11, 2007)

> joe right? how's life man? i've been far too long away to know who anyone is around here anymore. . . . . sorry if i insulted you.


No worries. I just figured I would direct you to the name you recognize, since last time I saw you posting, I was jkingler (as I've been for the vast majority of my NF existence). 





> do we have any new hp hop regs now? and, i'll see what i can do about upping some of those albums


We do, actually. Nub. Cax. UMC. Several others who aren't on this page and don't come to mind atm. XP


----------



## Biscuits (Nov 11, 2007)

Del! Send them this way!

I'm finished uploading some of Mos' work to start the Mega pimp.I'll post the thread up in a bit.


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 11, 2007)

Do you know Cax, Slug? He's quite new to the MD and he's a hip-hop head mainly. I've got the third highest amount of posts in this thread now, I practically live in here.

Have you heard Sad Clown Bad Fall 10 by Atmosphere?


----------



## Slug (Nov 11, 2007)

*is listening to grant green atm... eargasms*

what about ree, or lady bubbs, moe, davey, arty, lala, shari, or dragonslayer?


----------



## Slug (Nov 11, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> Do you know Cax, Slug? He's quite new to the MD and he's a hip-hop head mainly. I've got the third highest amount of posts in this thread now, I practically live in here.
> 
> Have you heard Sad Clown Bad Fall 10 by Atmosphere?



i have sad clown bad summer, with sunshine on it... but bad fall? i demand. i think bad summer is number 9, and possibly my favorite atmosphere cd ever

*ED!*t is jink still around?


----------



## delirium (Nov 11, 2007)

lol Slug is the worst when it comes to pimping. Back _BEFORE_ I was a mod we were planning collab pimps that never came through. xDD

I'll send you that PM now Skeets.


----------



## jkingler (Nov 11, 2007)

> what about ree, or lady bubbs, moe, davey, arty, lala, shari, or dragonslayer?


Ree makes rare cameos; Bubbs makes slightly less rare appearances, moe and davey are still pretty regular, arty is MIA, not sure who lala is, or shari, and DS is semi-regular these days.


> Jink


Haven't seen him in months. He's either quit us or he's on a very long hiatus.


----------



## delirium (Nov 11, 2007)

lala is less and Shari is Nub/Shawn. Before he went MIA, his name was Sharingan Eye. And yeah, Shawn is still here.


----------



## Slug (Nov 11, 2007)

lala=Less, shari was sharigan-eye, who became dub fresh if i remember. if i also remember right, keramarchi came back to for a while


----------



## jkingler (Nov 11, 2007)

Kera's been mostly absent. Maybe a quarterly appearance, if that. And less is semi-reg. And Grub Fresh is a full on reg now.


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 11, 2007)

I obviously have much to learn.


----------



## Biscuits (Nov 11, 2007)

UMC didn't we tell you that you gotta pm us the pimps!


----------



## jkingler (Nov 11, 2007)

That Zshare link in your Atmo thread isn't working for me.


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 11, 2007)

For all the Atmosphere fans check out my Dynospectrum pimp.


----------



## Slug (Nov 11, 2007)

where were you when i needed that album mt?


----------



## jkingler (Nov 11, 2007)

Link to this Dyno pimp, please? Search function fails hard for me and everyone else of late.


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 11, 2007)

Not Where You Were.


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 11, 2007)

The United Religions of the World FC

Dyno


----------



## Slug (Nov 11, 2007)

so this is my atmosphere collection so far...... please help me if you can fill in the blanks, or if you know of something i dont have.


headshots 1-7
godlovesugly
happy clown bad dub 2-3-4-7-8-9-10
headshots se7en
overcast!
satan loves beauty
sean likes ugly girls
seven's travels
dynospectrum
lucy ford
unrealesed and b-sides vol. 2
we really freestyle
the orphanage
you cant imagine all the fun we're having


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 11, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Atmosphere's Discography_ 



Studio albums

    * Lucy Ford EP's (1997)
    * Overcast! (1997)
    * God Loves Ugly (2002)
    * Seven's Travels (2003)
    * You Can't Imagine How Much Fun We're Having (2005)
    * When Life Gives You Lemons... (Early 2008)

EPs

    * Overcast! EP (1997)
    * The Lucy EP (2001)
    * Ford 1 (2001)
    * Ford 2 (2001)

Compilations

    * Lucy Ford: The Atmosphere EPs
    * Headshots: SE7EN

Instrumental albums

    * God Loves Ugly (Instrumentals) (2002)
    * Seven's Travels (Instrumentals) (2003)

Sad Clown Bad Dub series

    * Sad Clown Bad Dub (1999)
    * Sad Clown Bad Dub II (2000)
    * Sad Clown Bad Dub 3 (2002)
    * Sad Clown Bad Dub 4 DVD (2002)
    * Sad Clown Bad Dub 5 (2003)
    * Sad Clown Bad Dub 6 (2003)
    * Random Vol. 3/Sad Clown Bad Dub 7 (2003)
    * Happy Clown Bad Dub 8/Fun EP (2006)
    * Sad Clown Bad Summer 9 (2007)
    * Sad Clown Bad Fall 10 (2007)

HeadShots [cassette tape]

    * Vol. 1: Wbboy Sessions (1993)
    * Vol. 2: Arrogance (1994)
    * Vol. 3: Compensation (1995)
    * Vol. 4: History (1996)
    * Vol. 5: Effort (1997)
    * Vol. 6: Industrial Warfare (1998)
    * Vol. 7: Se7en (1999)

Unreleased albums

    * Unreleased & B-Sides Vol. 1
    * Unreleased & B-Sides Vol. 2
    * Unreleased & B-Sides Vol. 3
    * Unreleased & B-Sides Vol. 4



I'll see what I can find.


----------



## Slug (Nov 11, 2007)

i'd say that i have a pretty above average collection, esp. since no one ever knows that atmosphere actually has that many albums, or that 9 outta 10 refrence something off a different album or ep


----------



## jkingler (Nov 11, 2007)

Damn. Pharcyde - Runnin' sounds sooooo familiar. Would I have heard it on the radio or something? Regardless, the beat is niiiiiiiiice, IMO. 

/found a repeat spinner with that one


----------



## Slug (Nov 11, 2007)

hey, who's the md mod now? is it still delly?


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 11, 2007)

destroy_musick


----------



## delirium (Nov 11, 2007)

Kalam Mekhar said:


> Damn. Pharcyde - Runnin' sounds sooooo familiar. Would I have heard it on the radio or something? Regardless, the beat is niiiiiiiiice, IMO.
> 
> /found a repeat spinner with that one



Yeah, Runnin was one of their biggest hits. Also, a little fact about that song. Dilla sampled Bossa Nova music for that song. Dilla was the first to sample Bossa Nova and turn it into Hip Hop.

Slug, what's up with next year's Rock The Bells? I swear we should make it an MD thing.


----------



## Slug (Nov 11, 2007)

ha, i'll see what i can do. gimme a line-up and i'll decide how important it is. i know this year i'm doing a tour of oregon skateparks, i've already spent a week in utah, and next year im going to new mexico with a friend. i've got many things on my plate, most longboard related.. so i'll see what i can do

yeah, already went to seattle, and misc trips up and down oregon this year too, so im pretty spent on traveling for the moment


----------



## jkingler (Nov 11, 2007)

> Yeah, Runnin was one of their biggest hits.


That would make sense, then. Was Somethin' That Means Somethin' another hit for them? Sounds like it could have been, if it wasn't. 


> Also, a little fact about that song. Dilla sampled Bossa Nova music for that song. Dilla was the first to sample Bossa Nova and turn it into Hip Hop.


Bossa Nova is love IMO, so that would explain why I love that song so much, even if I didn't catch that bit.


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 11, 2007)

Delirium said:


> Slug, what's up with next year's Rock The Bells? I swear we should make it an MD thing.


Only the US citizens will be able to attend it.


----------



## jkingler (Nov 11, 2007)

Where is it? Who's going to be there? How much? Etc. 

Make a thread about it. And hope that it goes better than [DLMURL="http://forums.narutofan.com/showthread.php?t=87891"]my appeal to the MD to go to Sasquatch[/DLMURL], which panned out to be a total non-event for us. XD


----------



## Slug (Nov 11, 2007)

Kalam Mekhar said:


> Where is it? Who's going to be there? How much? Etc.
> 
> Make a thread about it. And hope that it goes better than [DLMURL="http://forums.narutofan.com/showthread.php?t=87891"]my appeal to the MD to go to Sasquatch[/DLMURL]. which panned out to be a total non-event for us. XD



i'd be more apt to go to sasquatch, since i can make a longboarding trip out of it, and its not in california


----------



## Dream Brother (Nov 11, 2007)

Can anyone pimp _You Can't Imagine How Much Fun We're Having_? Or has it already been done?


----------



## jkingler (Nov 11, 2007)

> i'd be more apt to go to sasquatch, since i can make a longboarding trip out of it, and its not in california


If I weren't in GA now, I'd agree. But now I'm about as far from WA as you can get in the continental US, so it's not too feasible for me to get there anymore. XD


----------



## Slug (Nov 11, 2007)

Kalam Mekhar said:


> If I weren't in GA now, I'd agree. But now I'm about as far from WA as you can get in the continental US, so it's not too feasible for me to get there anymore. XD



yeah, you moved right after i joined nf right? weren't you living in portland or surrounding area?


----------



## jkingler (Nov 11, 2007)

I was visiting my gf who is from OR, while she and I were on our way over here to GA, about a year ago.  You'd been around and I'd been in CA for about a year before that, but we'd not interacted as much before that, if memory serves.


----------



## Slug (Nov 12, 2007)

yeah, pretty much... i know that i was heading to portland when i pm'd you oh soo many moons ago. where in oregon is your girlfriend from? how's life been man?


----------



## delirium (Nov 12, 2007)

Kalam Mekhar said:


> That would make sense, then. Was Somethin' That Means Somethin' another hit for them? Sounds like it could have been, if it wasn't.
> 
> Bossa Nova is love IMO, so that would explain why I love that song so much, even if I didn't catch that bit.



Something That Means Somethin? Hmm.. I'm not sure about that one. The other single I know of off that album is She Said.



Kalam Mekhar said:


> Where is it? Who's going to be there? How much? Etc.
> 
> Make a thread about it. And hope that it goes better than [DLMURL="http://forums.narutofan.com/showthread.php?t=87891"]my appeal to the MD to go to Sasquatch[/DLMURL], which panned out to be a total non-event for us. XD



lol.. I don't know. We probably won't find out for another couple of months. RTB was in August this year and I bought my ticket sometime in May. It's always in Cali though. But they hit the East Coast (New York) too.

It was hella fun when me and Slug went to the San Fran show though. Meeting up with someone from the MD and going to a show. Fitting, amirite?

hey guys.. I pimped something. 

[DLMURL]http://forums.narutofan.com/showthread.php?t=293043[/DLMURL]


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 12, 2007)

Dream Brother said:


> Can anyone pimp _You Can't Imagine How Much Fun We're Having_? Or has it already been done?


Do you want the album or are you asking if you can pimp it?


----------



## jkingler (Nov 12, 2007)

> Something That Means Somethin? Hmm.. I'm not sure about that one. The other single I know of off that album is She Said.


I'll spin that one, see if it sounds familiar. I'll get back to you on that. Or not. XD


> lol.. I don't know. We probably won't find out for another couple of months. RTB was in August this year and I bought my ticket sometime in May. It's always in Cali though. But they hit the East Coast (New York) too.


Well, if anyone would want to hit up the East Coast RTB, let me know. Can't promise I'd be able to make it, but I'd promise to at least look into it. 

Or if it coincides with a break, I might even be able to make the West Coast one. Not counting on things working out that perfectly, though. 


> It was hella fun when me and Slug went to the San Fran show though. Meeting up with someone from the MD and going to a show. Fitting, amirite?


Pretty much. 


> hey guys.. I pimped something.


/checks

@UMC: He wants it. XD He's asking if someone else can send it over to his lazy ass. /understands


----------



## Slug (Nov 12, 2007)

del, best part of the whole trip was skating through san fran, and finding that block party with all the graff' going on


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 12, 2007)

The latter question confused me.

You Can't Imagine How Much Fun We're Having


----------



## Dream Brother (Nov 12, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> Do you want the album or are you asking if you can pimp it?



Was asking for someone to pimp it -- sorry 'bout the confusion and my shoddy wording in the other post.


----------



## Slug (Nov 12, 2007)

yo joe, gimme some time and let me see where im at by spring, i might hit you up on that east coast rtb. i need to head east anyways for longboarding.


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 12, 2007)

Dream Brother said:


> Was asking for someone to pimp it -- sorry 'bout the confusion and my shoddy wording in the other post.





Undercovermc said:


> The latter question confused me.
> 
> You Can't Imagine How Much Fun We're Having


Enjoy      it.


----------



## delirium (Nov 12, 2007)

Kalam Mekhar said:


> Well, if anyone would want to hit up the East Coast RTB, let me know. Can't promise I'd be able to make it, but I'd promise to at least look into it.
> 
> Or if it coincides with a break, I might even be able to make the West Coast one. Not counting on things working out that perfectly, though.



I'd actually be willing to fly out east for a show. More chances for someone like Rakim or Nas to be there. xD

When it comes closer, we can make a thread for it though and give people the heads up in advance so if it sounds like something they'd wanna do they can start planning.



Slug said:


> del, best part of the whole trip was skating through san fran, and finding that block party with all the graff' going on



Dude, tell me about it. I remember the DJ playing Hieroglyphics when we got there. It was a dope piece that they were putting up, too. Still got the pics?


----------



## jkingler (Nov 12, 2007)

@Slug: are youa professional longboarder or something? 

@Del:


> I'd actually be willing to fly out east for a show. More chances for someone like Rakim or Nas to be there. xD


Definitely. I feel West Coast cats more, by and large, but if the Wu showed up, or Rakim, or Big Daddy Kane, I would fucking flip. 

/remembers that Wu is half of the attraction; passes out from thoughts of awesome


> When it comes closer, we can make a thread for it though and give people the heads up in advance so if it sounds like something they'd wanna do they can start planning.


Sounds good to me. Sounds MUCH more doable than Wacken, too. And I'd rather go to Roskilde than Wacken anyways. 

P.S. Shit. I was about to rep Dream Brother for past awesomeness, the wicked Ali sig, the Jimi (Dylan, really) quote from All Along the Watchtower, and having a GRRM ref in his profile. But I'm all out of juice. So some other time, I guess. XD


----------



## Slug (Nov 12, 2007)

ha, nah... not yet at least. i need to lose about 40 lbs, and then maybe i'd be one. i just love what i do, and take pictures or ride at events. i know enough people to wherever i want to go, i have people to skate with, or at least borrow a couch. i do currently have my own board from a local company, and have my own ideas about boards themselves. but starting my own company is close, but not there yet


*ED!*t: del, no... i lost those pictures when i had to change cameras. did i have my nikon at that time, or was it just my lil guy?


----------



## Dream Brother (Nov 12, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> Enjoy      it.



You're beyond awesome, man. I definitely owe you one (hell, scratch that, I owe you _doubly_ now, seeing as I also nabbed your Sad Clown pimp earlier). 

Kalam -- cheers, cool of you to say so. Unfortunately not many people appreciate Ali?s slick moves in my sig -- one guy actually thought he was getting pummelled instead of dodging all the shots .


----------



## jkingler (Nov 12, 2007)

Do you have one of those longboards with the offroad tires? If so, I'm going to assume you're a fun pothead, since that is part of the package. And you hung out with Del, so that makes it 127987987% more likely that you're a fun pothead. XD


> You're beyond awesome, man. I definitely owe you one (hell, scratch that, I owe you doubly now, seeing as I also nabbed your Sad Clown pimp earlier).


Either UMC is awesomely philanthropic or he's an evil mastermind, planning to have us all Indebted to him before the end of the year. 

I hope it's the former, since if it's the latter, we're all fucked since he's like 99.9% there. 


> Kalam -- cheers, cool of you to say so. Unfortunately not many people appreciate Ali’s slick moves in my sig -- one guy actually thought he was getting pummelled instead of dodging all the shots


You're welcome. And whoever thinks he's catching a beatdown would probably think he was getting double walloped during the rope-a-dope, since he's getting "pummeled" AND he's getting ropeburn.


----------



## delirium (Nov 12, 2007)

Kalam Mekhar said:


> @Del:
> 
> Definitely. I feel West Coast cats more, by and large, but if the Wu showed up, or Rakim, or Big Daddy Kane, I would fucking flip.
> 
> /remembers that Wu is half of the attraction; passes out from thoughts of awesome



Wu was at this years RTB. Everything you'll dream it to be. Especially when songs like Da Mystery of Chessboxin or Bring Da Ruckus drops. 



Kalam Mekhar said:


> Sounds good tome. Sounds MUCH more doable than Wacken, too. And I'd rather go to Roskilde than Wacken anyways.



lol, tell me about it. I'd love to go to either of those.. but it's reeeaaally hard. Oh well, maybe one day. 



Slug said:


> *ED!*t: del, no... i lost those pictures when i had to change cameras. did i have my nikon at that time, or was it just my lil guy?



nah.. you just had the small one with you.



Dream Brother said:


> Kalam -- cheers, cool of you to say so. Unfortunately not many people appreciate Ali?s slick moves in my sig -- *one guy actually thought he was getting pummelled instead of dodging all the shots* .



Fukken fail. Says something about Ali, though.


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 12, 2007)

Kalam Mekhar said:


> Either UMC is awesomely philanthropic or he's an evil mastermind, planning to have us all Indebted to him before the end of the year.
> 
> I hope it's the former, since if it's the latter, we're all fucked since he's like 99.9& there.


Time will reveal all.


----------



## libreg (Nov 12, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IQ6GbOVEQAw[/YOUTUBE]

I don't agree with the lyrics but great song


----------



## Slug (Nov 12, 2007)

Kalam Mekhar said:


> Do you have one of those longboards with the offroad tires? If so, I'm going to assume you're a fun pothead, since that is part of the package. And you hung out with Del, so that makes it 127987987% more likely that you're a fun pothead. XD



actually its really not. i dont smoke pot, and i rarely drink but once a month. im a pretty clean kid.

these are my boards

part 1- 

part 2- 


and the board i designed-


----------



## jkingler (Nov 12, 2007)

You love boarding A LOT, if your collection is any indication. 

/doesn't own that much of anything XD


----------



## libreg (Nov 12, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mVWsPWmqbXw[/YOUTUBE]

and while we're at it, 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GDS83yrM30Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 12, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8dgDm6GZgkk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## delirium (Nov 12, 2007)

MT.. please tell me that's not you and your Fam.


----------



## DA Dave (Nov 12, 2007)

thats just wack MT, haha


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 12, 2007)

Delirium said:


> MT.. please tell me that's not you and your Fam.



Hell no.

But that shit is hilarious.


----------



## Perverse (Nov 12, 2007)

Downloading Grouch and Slum Village now.


----------



## rockstar sin (Nov 12, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8dgDm6GZgkk[/YOUTUBE]



Ahh the Wu Tang Dance, why did they name that crap after hip hop legends is beyond me.


----------



## Space Jam (Nov 12, 2007)

Gza is the greatest emcee to ever ryme. Point blank.
He controls every facet and parable of being an emcee


----------



## mow (Nov 12, 2007)

Del; any DL Inc would be ace, so yes, me wants =3

and gah, I totally forgot how remarkable dope, chilled out and smooth *Funky DL* is. _Blackcurrent Jazz_ is groovelicious. His flow is like an upright bass. <3

_and i just love your
jazzy ways_


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 12, 2007)

I read that this morning. R.I.P. Miss West.


----------



## rockstar sin (Nov 12, 2007)

Wonder what kind of surgery she was doing.


----------



## King (Nov 12, 2007)

Cosmetic Surgery??


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 12, 2007)

Maybe he meant what part of the body. People need to stop trying to change their appearance though, just look at what happens when severe complications arise.


----------



## King (Nov 12, 2007)

Is it even possible to die from cosmetic surgery?


----------



## Dan (Nov 12, 2007)

Maybe she never died from Cosmetic Surgery.

But maybe the after affects took there tole on her.


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 12, 2007)

King Moveknat said:


> Is it even possible to die from cosmetic surgery?


If it went horribly wrong, I suppose so. More details are be needed for us to understand what happened though, because it doesn't make much sense right now.



A Pimp Named Slickback said:


> Maybe she never died from Cosmetic Surgery.
> 
> But maybe the after affects took there tole on her.


I know she didn't die from it instantaneously, but in the case of the latter, the cosmetic surgery would have still been the cause of her death.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Nov 12, 2007)

anime one heard: burn this city - weezy ft. twista


----------



## King (Nov 12, 2007)

Maybe it was the the actual surgery that went wrong and the after effects did something to her. Just a hunch.


----------



## Dre (Nov 12, 2007)

*Mama west wasn't a very smart person.
*
TMZ has learned that just weeks before Donda West died, a plastic surgeon refused to perform procedures on her because of a health condition that could have led to a heart attack.

We've learned Beverly Hills physician, Dr. Andre Aboolian, was set to perform a tummy tuck and breast reduction on Ms. West, but told her she needed to get clearance from an internist whom Dr. Aboolian recommended.

We're told West never went to that doctor, and subsequently had the procedures performed -- but not by Dr. Aboolian.

Story developing ...

*People should listen to doctors, they usually know what they are talking about. *


----------



## jkingler (Nov 13, 2007)

I'll also take any and all DL Incog. Spun what you sent me, Del, and it's ill as fuck. I'm burning this now. No shit.

As for Funky DL, have any links so I can sample the man/woman's work? If not, just pimp me some.


----------



## DA Dave (Nov 13, 2007)

Wow @ Kanyes mom, thats ashame

and Dres ava stil makes me laugh


----------



## Slug (Nov 13, 2007)

in case anyone is too lazy to look, here is my review for atmosphere's sad clown bad fall 10



ok, i've listened to this for two days straight now... and here are my impressions.

this album feels a little out of place coming right off of sad clown bad summer, since summer's beat were more upbeat. bad fall's beats are deff. more dark in comparison, and lyrical content is a night and day to bad summer... change of season i guess (lol).

1. peyote- awesome song.... funny shit about that guy.. fucking wicked beat too. 5/5
2. party over here- good song, just couldnt get into it.... decent beat, weak hook imo. worst song on the cd. 2/5
3. make the sun come out- once again ant is on top of it with a nice beat, love slugs flow on this track; reminds me of something that would have belonged on the lucy ford ep. but with a now slug. 4/5
4. the rooster- BEST SONG ON THE CD!! beat makes you bob your head, wicked wicked story told too, slugs flow matches ant's beat perfect. 6/5
5. lyndale avenue user's manual- good beat, decent hook, slug does sound kind of weak on this track when compared to the beat. one of the few times i've felt that ant outdid slug. 3/5


overall. . . . . . 3.5/5- good album, dont get me wrong, but i'm afraid it just doesnt have the same hook that bad summer has, its more of a listen every now and then. but these two albums together should indicate AWESOME things for atmosphere fans looking foreward to "if life gives you lemons" because slug has improved exponentially since "you cant imagine"


----------



## Cax (Nov 13, 2007)

Today is the 13th. This is the 3rd anniversary of ODB's death.. RIP ODB - No father to your style but yourself.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Nov 13, 2007)

R.I.P Miss West.


----------



## little nin (Nov 13, 2007)

yeah, R.I.P. to kanye's mum and the anniversary of O.D.B.'s death too

R.I.P. to many that the games lost too.


----------



## Space Jam (Nov 13, 2007)

I actually like Cassidy`s new album


----------



## mechaBD (Nov 13, 2007)

Anyone ever heard of Vakill? Ive been told he is nice but I can't find any of albums online. 

If someone could get me those albums I will rep.


----------



## Space Jam (Nov 13, 2007)

Vakill is one of my all time favorite mc's


----------



## mechaBD (Nov 13, 2007)

Rasassination said:


> Vakill is one of my all time favorite mc's



What do you recommend? I heard the darkest cloud was fire.


----------



## little nin (Nov 14, 2007)

Rasassination said:


> I actually like Cassidy`s new album



me too, got some shit for the club and some other stuff just to listen to on it to me


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 14, 2007)

I had a Vakill fan-made compilation album, but I think I had that before the Worst Fears Confirmed album so I still need to hear that. He is definitely one of the nicest punchline MC's ever.


----------



## Perverse (Nov 14, 2007)

Damn, Slum Village's Fan-Tas-Tic Vol. 1 is awesome.


----------



## Perverse (Nov 14, 2007)

No time right now >_< Later, though. Thanks.


----------



## rockstar sin (Nov 14, 2007)

Snake_108 said:


> I had a Vakill fan-made compilation album, but I think I had that before the Worst Fears Confirmed album so I still need to hear that. He is definitely one of the nicest punchline MC's ever.



I was telling Paul that shit but I don't think he ever downloaded it.  This dude is a problem and would give Lupe a competition when it comes to King of Chicago.


----------



## mow (Nov 14, 2007)

The Upstarts. so good. so so good


----------



## mow (Nov 14, 2007)

it's just love all over. tight production, exptional jazz band, amazing mcees, and just gah. honestly, as top notch as they come. i cant believe this is a freshmen effort, it's sounds more like a pro crew that's been around for a decade. A+


EDIT: *stabby*


----------



## Dre (Nov 14, 2007)

*Just a warning, if Itunes tell you to update your Ipod dont do it, i updated mine and now 5K+ songs on my ipod are gone and i cant put any songs on it. Just  a warning.*


----------



## mow (Nov 14, 2007)

for the first time, the advantage of not owning an ipod!


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 14, 2007)

Dre said:


> *Just a warning, if Itunes tell you to update your Ipod dont do it, i updated mine and now 5K+ songs on my ipod are gone and i cant put any songs on it. Just  a warning.[/SIZ]*




What the fuck did apple do?


----------



## Dre (Nov 14, 2007)

*All of my fucking songs...gone just that*


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 14, 2007)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> I was telling Paul that shit but I don't think he ever downloaded it.  This dude is a problem and would give Lupe a competition when it comes to King of Chicago.


I checked some of the songs from YouTube like you told me to and I'll download his albums eventually.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Nov 14, 2007)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> I was telling Paul that shit but I don't think he ever downloaded it.  This dude is a problem and would give Lupe a competition when it comes to King of Chicago.



Gotta listen to this dude then.


----------



## Perverse (Nov 14, 2007)

Delirium said:


> Oh yeah.. that's right. Madlib. Friday night. I'm there.



Nice, man. That concert will be the shit.

Can you upload some Abstract Giants for me?


----------



## jkingler (Nov 14, 2007)

/will take Vakill


> I'll upload that DL Incog for you guys tonight.


Hmm. Weird. Burned it to a commuter disc and didn't like it nearly as much on my second spin of it. Can't say why or anything; just thought I'd share. Loving this Funky DL, though. Plan to burn it for the same purpose, so I hope that this sort of thing was an isolated incident. :S

/still loving Blu and Exile to death, though; the more I spin it, the more I dig it, and I dug it deep to begin with

Eyo, Nub. Tell me about Abstract Giants. I'm interested in learning and maybe becoming more interested in them.


----------



## Catatonik (Nov 15, 2007)

Abstract Giants are like three Emcees, and five jazz/funk fusion musicians that make up one helluva sexy hip-hop group.

I have one album from Del.


----------



## jkingler (Nov 15, 2007)

Well then, whoever wants to send that my way first will be...umm...awesome...or something...>.>

/getting ready for bed X'D


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 15, 2007)

Someone send me that abstract giants, please.


----------



## Zephos (Nov 15, 2007)

Allmusic.com....jesus christ.

[DLMURL]http://wc02.allmusic.com/cg/amg.dll?p=amg&sql=10:wifixz8hldae[/DLMURL]

[DLMURL]http://wc02.allmusic.com/cg/amg.dll?p=amg&sql=10:knftxqugld0e[/DLMURL]


----------



## King (Nov 15, 2007)

Abstract giants is hard to find. If anyone gets anything by them, can you please send it my way, also??


----------



## Perverse (Nov 15, 2007)

Catatonik said:


> Abstract Giants are like three Emcees, and five jazz/funk fusion musicians that make up one helluva sexy hip-hop group.
> 
> I have one album from Del.



I saw you listening to it, that's why I requested a pimp.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 15, 2007)

Zephos said:


> Allmusic.com....jesus christ.
> 
> [DLMURL]http://wc02.allmusic.com/cg/amg.dll?p=amg&sql=10:wifixz8hldae[/DLMURL]
> 
> [DLMURL]http://wc02.allmusic.com/cg/amg.dll?p=amg&sql=10:knftxqugld0e[/DLMURL]



SMH. I stopped looking for AMG since way back anyway. I stick to hip-hop reviewers for hip-hop music.


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 15, 2007)

*Talib Kweli - Everything Man*

*Music Video:* [DLMURL]http://videos.onsmash.com/v/vaV5Jwk6mtXat6i5[/DLMURL]


----------



## mow (Nov 15, 2007)

has anyone heard of gruf the druid? I just found Druidy and i'll be fucked, this is fantastic, raw spoken word/rap combo D=

check it out for yourself



[DLMURL="http://forums.narutofan.com/showthread.php?t=294181"]thread[/DLMURL]

*wants abstract giants, glad joe are loving Blu&Exile along with Funky DL*


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 15, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]juT9i9LyU6M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## mechaBD (Nov 15, 2007)

King Moveknat said:


> Here you go!
> 
> 
> 
> I actually requested this in the music request department a few days ago and UMC got them for me, so credit him.



Credit to both of you. Thanks for the find.


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 16, 2007)

*Lupe Fiasco - The Cool*





> 1. Isesha Poem
> 2. Free Chilly f. Sarah Green and Gemstones
> 3. Go Gadget Flow
> 4. The Coolest
> ...



This album cover is dope.​


----------



## Perverse (Nov 16, 2007)

I thought it was a link.


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 16, 2007)

A few of us are eager to pimp it, so it'll be in the MD ASAP.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Nov 16, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> This album cover is dope.​



Oh Shit ! 

why didn't u pm me this?

EDIT: FALSE ALARM. 

Awesome cover, fits the dark theme perfectly.

OMFG! I can't wait.


----------



## Perverse (Nov 16, 2007)

I await it eagerly. Fully agreed about the album cover though, 'tis awesome.

OK, so I'm enjoying this Grouch album more than I did my first spin.


----------



## Cax (Nov 16, 2007)

My fucking god.. i thought that was a download for the cool.. can't wait for that shit


----------



## rockstar sin (Nov 17, 2007)

lol@JB008.  I knew if he seen that, he would break his neck for it.  The Cool drops in December, but I'm hoping for a early late November release.


----------



## Dan (Nov 17, 2007)

It should leak a few weeks before.

Im really looking forward to The Cool.

What about Carter III, Is that still dropping this year?


----------



## Space Jam (Nov 17, 2007)

Gza has another album "protools" coming out in January


----------



## rockstar sin (Nov 17, 2007)

A Pimp Named Slickback said:


> It should leak a few weeks before.
> 
> Im really looking forward to The Cool.
> 
> What about Carter III, Is that still dropping this year?



Crap III dropping in December too.


----------



## Dan (Nov 17, 2007)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> Crap III dropping in December too.




fall back. carter 1 and 2 was hot. think this will be too.


----------



## Cax (Nov 17, 2007)

Rasassination said:


> Gza has another album "protools" coming out in January



Gonna get that shit for sure. You know what pisses me off, album stores here dont have 8 Diagrams comin, The Cool comin, Big Dough Rehab comin or anything else. gay


----------



## rockstar sin (Nov 17, 2007)

A Pimp Named Slickback said:


> fall back. carter 1 and 2 was hot. think this will be too.



Of course you going to think carter 1 and 2 was hot when a lot of people doesn't think so.  That is what a fan is about.  Carter 2 was good but Carter 1 was hot?  Hell no.


----------



## King (Nov 17, 2007)

From what I've heard, Carter III is coming out in February. Carter III: The Leak is coming out in December. Big difference. Carter III: The Leak is all the tracks that were supposed to be on the official CD but ended up getting leaked. The actual official CD is coming out in February. This is from what I have heard.


----------



## rockstar sin (Nov 17, 2007)

^I do remember him saying that.


----------



## mow (Nov 17, 2007)

Lewis Parker's The Ancient's Series is really solid stuff.


----------



## delirium (Nov 17, 2007)

moe said:


> Lewis Parker's The Ancient's Series is really solid stuff.





You're always on some other shit. I think I'll do some Abstract Giants today. Like right now.

*ED!*t:

Abstract Giants - A Grow Culture


----------



## Perverse (Nov 17, 2007)

I'ma check the Abstract Giants ASAP.


----------



## mow (Nov 17, 2007)

Delirium said:


> You're always on some other shit.



utter derailment of thread, eh? XD 

d/lign Abstract giants as i type this


----------



## delirium (Nov 17, 2007)

Not derailment. But you do bring variety into this thread with the artists you're on, that's for sure. xD


----------



## Space Jam (Nov 17, 2007)

Cax said:


> Gonna get that shit for sure. You know what pisses me off, album stores here dont have 8 Diagrams comin, The Cool comin, Big Dough Rehab comin or anything else. gay




Yea but i`m sure u could find 50 cent or nelly pretty easily. Its fuckin sad


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 17, 2007)

That's why the internet is the best place to buy music. Go to play.com to order the albums you want, easily.


----------



## Perverse (Nov 17, 2007)

I agree. I just plug my iPod into the car stereo rather than relying on CD's or whatever.


----------



## Emery (Nov 17, 2007)

Can someone link me to the album Modal Soul by Nujabes? 


Needs it for my laptop.


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 17, 2007)

Emery said:


> Can someone link me to the album Modal Soul by Nujabes?
> 
> 
> Needs it for my laptop.


Kai does a Kittan kiss on Mao!


----------



## Emery (Nov 17, 2007)

Thanks.  Has the new album been posted yet?  I've been wanting to hear it.


----------



## delirium (Nov 17, 2007)

Emery said:


> Thanks.  Has the new album been posted yet?  I've been wanting to hear it.



First, read post number ONE of the thread so you understand


----------



## Emery (Nov 17, 2007)

Ah.  Hot damn.  Score.


----------



## Biolink (Nov 18, 2007)

JB008 said:


> Oh Shit !
> 
> why didn't u pm me this?
> 
> ...



That dude Jeff about to have a fucking heart attack 

Anyway mega Lupe fan.Recommend me some songs from him


----------



## JBarnz008 (Nov 18, 2007)

Biolink said:


> That dude Jeff about to have a fucking heart attack
> 
> Anyway mega Lupe fan.Recommend me some songs from him



Everything he has out.  

But if u need some pimps, there are ppl here that'd be happy to get it for u.


----------



## Biolink (Nov 18, 2007)

It's whatever


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 18, 2007)

*Lupe Fiasco - The Coolest Mixtape*

Link: Link removed

Password:


----------



## Biolink (Nov 18, 2007)

Thanks alot bro.Trying to get it right now


----------



## Cax (Nov 18, 2007)

Only problem, is i want 8 diagrams on physical, authentic disc. I have no albums at all on disc, and i want my favourite groups new album.


----------



## Biolink (Nov 18, 2007)

Sounds nice so far


----------



## LayZ (Nov 18, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> *Lupe Fiasco - The Coolest Mixtape*



Thanks a lot man!


----------



## King (Nov 18, 2007)

So, the other day, I was looking through a hip-hop forum and one thing that was largely discussed was who would win a freestyle- Eminem or Nas?? 

The forum got to the conclusion that Eminem would win and so do I. Eminem, to me, is one of the best, if not, the best freestyler, alive today. Who do you think would win in a freestyle and if they battle each other??


----------



## rockstar sin (Nov 18, 2007)

King Moveknat said:


> So, the other day, I was looking through a hip-hop forum and one thing that was largely discussed was who would win a freestyle- Eminem or Nas??
> 
> The forum got to the conclusion that Eminem would win and so do I. Eminem, to me, is one of the best, if not, the best freestyler, alive today. Who do you think would win in a freestyle and if they battle each other??



Eminem is not the best freestyler today and he was one of the best a very long time ago.  If he was to battle Crooked I right now, he would lose.


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 18, 2007)

*Mos Def Working With Kanye West On A New Album*



> Rapper Mos Def is working on his debut release for indie label Downtown Recordings, after his major-label swan song died a quick death last year. According to Downtown head Josh Deutsch, Kanye West will produce some tracks on the as-yet-untitled record.


The old dudes are turning to Kanye these days. I hope this album delivers.


----------



## Dan (Nov 18, 2007)

BTW, you know Jada joined Roca Fella

Jada was good but dude fell off, hopefully he can come back bringing fire once again.


----------



## rockstar sin (Nov 18, 2007)

Jada didn't fell off at all.  I think you just didn't hear him in a while.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Nov 18, 2007)

Anyone listened to the new RJD2? I saw it in Best Buy and I almost got it but I wasn't sure if it would be good or not.  

Is it closer to Deadringer or Since We Last Spoke in quality?


----------



## mow (Nov 18, 2007)

Delirium said:


> Not derailment. But you do bring variety into this thread with the artists you're on, that's for sure. xD



why thank you very much XD watch me do it again =3



> tell. who here likes the following:
> 
> 1) Outkast
> 2) Del The Funkee Homospapian
> ...


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 18, 2007)

Send that my way, moe.


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 18, 2007)

*Andre 3000 - Art Of Story Tellin Part 4*

*Track:* [Shinsen-Subs]Tsubasa_RESERVoir_CHRoNiCLE_Tokyo_Revelations_OVA_-_01


----------



## mow (Nov 18, 2007)

it's upping as we speak mate =D and allow me to say: FUCK YES! *gets* The art of story telling has always been on of my fav tracks. the video with Slick Rick was just <3


----------



## delirium (Nov 18, 2007)

lol moe.. that's the artist I was talking about in the Gruff thread. When I was listening to it I automatically thought of Orko.


----------



## mow (Nov 18, 2007)

haha, awesome XD


----------



## Perverse (Nov 18, 2007)

*needz moar Dilla*


----------



## Dan (Nov 18, 2007)

Shawn, you want me to get you some Dilla or was that rhetorical question?


----------



## Perverse (Nov 18, 2007)

It wasn't a question, and I've enough to be going on with without more Dilla.


----------



## Dan (Nov 18, 2007)

Nub Fresh said:


> It wasn't a question, and I've enough to be going on with without more Dilla.


ok**


----------



## mow (Nov 18, 2007)

i done pimped it:


thread


----------



## jkingler (Nov 18, 2007)

You beautiful black bastard, you! 

/clixlynx@FTLspeedz


----------



## JBarnz008 (Nov 18, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1XcVGgOmOuQ[/YOUTUBE]

where can i get this track?

shit sound raw as hell, Blu killin' it.


----------



## Perverse (Nov 18, 2007)

Request the whole album?


----------



## JBarnz008 (Nov 18, 2007)

That track is not on *Below the Heavens*.


----------



## Perverse (Nov 18, 2007)

There's probably some way to rip the audio track. Don't ask me, though.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Nov 18, 2007)

Well if anyone gets a hold of the track send it my way plz.


----------



## jkingler (Nov 18, 2007)

Indeed. I want whatever album, EP, or LP that's on, if it's even on one.


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 18, 2007)

I've ripped the track.

Download: Blu & Exile at Amoeba Records in Berkeley


----------



## Biolink (Nov 18, 2007)

Is Blu from the Chi?


----------



## JBarnz008 (Nov 18, 2007)

Good Looking UC.

I still want the whole track tho, maybe it's not anywhere on the net but that vid.

EDIT- @ Biolink, he's from LA if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Biolink (Nov 18, 2007)

Ah.

He sounds fresh.Luckily he isn't from Chicago.Chicago would implode on itself from the amount of lyricism.


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 18, 2007)

Common, Lupe Fiasco and Vakill are all from Chicago and they're very lyrical.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Nov 18, 2007)

Biolink said:


> Ah.
> 
> He sounds fresh.Luckily he isn't from Chicago.Chicago would implode on itself from the amount of lyricism.



Ya Chi-town does have some talents.


----------



## Biolink (Nov 18, 2007)

> Common, Lupe Fiasco and Vakill are all from Chicago and they're very lyrical.




I know.We don't need any more people 

But is somebody pimping a mixtape or something.He's fucking sick.


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 18, 2007)

Have you heard _Below The Heavens_?


----------



## Biolink (Nov 18, 2007)

Nah,bro...


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 18, 2007)

Here's the pimp thread for it: Sasuke_Bateman


----------



## JBarnz008 (Nov 18, 2007)

Biolink said:


> Nah,bro...



Someone needs a pimp.


----------



## Biolink (Nov 18, 2007)

Thanks guys 

BTW Jeff,Charlie don't know shit about hip-hop 

DIPSET BIRDGANG 



Dude misses out on alot of shit


----------



## Tousen (Nov 18, 2007)

*JUST WHEN I THOUGHT IVE SEEN IT ALL*

*I KNOW THIS ISNT HIP-HOP BUT HAS ANYONE SEEN THIS BEFORE..WHO SERIOUSLY WOULD OF THOUGHT*


----------



## Dan (Nov 18, 2007)

We're sorry, this video is no longer available.


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 18, 2007)

The video still exists, but it's not working from the embed, for some reason.

Here's the link to it:


----------



## Tousen (Nov 18, 2007)

seriously who would of thought stevie wonder..could tear it up like that


----------



## jkingler (Nov 18, 2007)

Whoa. I had no idea. Go Stevie! :amazed

/still needs Vakill


----------



## Slug (Nov 18, 2007)

anyone know where i can get the full version of jean grae's taco day? i know there is more than the 4 minutes or so that youtube has, and i cant find it on any of jean's albums. its a fucking sick song


----------



## mow (Nov 19, 2007)

JB008 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1XcVGgOmOuQ[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> where can i get this track?
> 
> shit sound raw as hell, Blu killin' it.




god i love blu. I want his babies. no lie. Blu & Exile and Y Society = best new groups of the year. love till death man.


----------



## delirium (Nov 19, 2007)

I remember hearing about Blu & Exile hella months ago. They were on every blog I was reading. For some reason though I kept brushing it off. Then I finally heard a track and.. wow. What the hell was I thinking?


----------



## mow (Nov 19, 2007)

Blu & Exile's _Below The Heaven_ and Y Society's _Travel At Your Own Pace_ are def. the best hiphop records of this year. nothing even comes close. I was going totally loco while spinning them, like tryone on cracc D=


----------



## jkingler (Nov 19, 2007)

Some things come close, though I can't recall any at the moment, but nothing outright beats them...or at least nothing I can remember. XD


----------



## delirium (Nov 19, 2007)

Albums that were up there.. Monche's Desire, Kweli's Liberation (w/Madlib) & Ear Drum, Common's Finding Forever, Bad Milk Popular Demand.


----------



## mow (Nov 19, 2007)

wohoo @ Stieve. god daaaaaaamn 

have yet to spin Monche or Liberation though they've been laying around for ages now. Bad Milk Popular Demand? pimp me!

in other news, sample the goodness of Funky DL:

Roll The Dice + Hit Me!

flow like an upright bass and overly jazzy/ATCQ-level tones? Yes please  will pimp it either very later this day or after tomorrow

oh and del I know iknow; _yadayada but i dooont like sinnnngle traaaaaaaaaaaaacks_. I'm gonna send to you first, bitch


----------



## jkingler (Nov 19, 2007)

Never even heard of this Bad Milk - Popular Demand. Or if I have...yeah, you guessed it, I have forgotten about it. XD

Anyone pimpin'?


----------



## Perverse (Nov 19, 2007)

You like Black Milk, Del? I got Broken Wax too.


----------



## delirium (Nov 19, 2007)

Yeah.. I remember hearing about Black Milk around the time of Dilla's anniversary (at least I think it was then) 'cause there were a lot of Dilla comparison's. He's from Detroit and everything. So I went ahead and got the album. I don't think I've heard Broken Wax though.


----------



## King (Nov 19, 2007)

Yo, Del, is rap/hip-hop your favorite type of music?


----------



## Perverse (Nov 19, 2007)

Yeah dude, I read an article in XXL about the same time I downloaded Popular Demand and Broken Wax. He's good, but nothing on Dilla.


----------



## delirium (Nov 19, 2007)

I love Hip Hop a lot but I wouldn't say it's my favorite. My favorite type of music are instrumentals. Like Jazz would be very close to what I'd call my favorite type of music. I know a lot about Hip Hop though since it's what got me into music in general.


----------



## Perverse (Nov 19, 2007)

Delirium said:


> I love Hip Hop a lot but I wouldn't say it's my favorite. My favorite type of music are instrumentals. Like Jazz would be very close to what I'd call my favorite type of music. I know a lot about Hip Hop though since it's what got me into music in general.



...You've changed.


----------



## King (Nov 19, 2007)

Yo, have you guys ever heard of a group called "Child Rebel Soldier"? I guess it consists of Kanye West, Pharell and Lupe Fiasco. Read it here -


----------



## Perverse (Nov 19, 2007)

I have. Having not been much of a fan of Pharrell or Lupe, I kinda discarded the information.


----------



## delirium (Nov 19, 2007)

Nub Fresh said:


> ...You've changed.



Probably. We all change a little in life, right? 

Jazz has always been right behind Hip Hop for me though. And with every day I listen to less and less Hip Hop it was a matter of time.



King Moveknat said:


> Yo, have you guys ever heard of a group called "Child Rebel Soldier"? I guess it consists of Kanye West, Pharell and Lupe Fiasco. Read it here -



They had a couple songs on I think it was Kanye's mixtape before the Graduation came out. It's not a bad combo though. 

What I'm mad about getting rid of though is Pharell and ?uestlove's album _In My Mind_.


----------



## King (Nov 19, 2007)

You don't like Pharell? I haven't listened to much of him but I heard him on Clipse's CD _Hell Hath No Fury_ and he was pretty good on there. Better than I expected, I should say.


----------



## Perverse (Nov 19, 2007)

Delirium said:


> Probably. We all change a little in life, right?
> 
> Jazz has always been right behind Hip Hop for me though. And with every day I listen to less and less Hip Hop it was a matter of time.



I noticed, though this is fair enough. Same thing is happening to me I think, though to a lesser degree. I am certainly being introduced to a wider range of music, through the MD.


----------



## delirium (Nov 19, 2007)

His solo was nothing to write home about. But the shit he did on N.E.R.D.'s _In Search Of_ was straight FIYAH xDD (I can't say FIYAH with a straight face)


----------



## Perverse (Nov 19, 2007)

I like FIYAH. But sometimes it burns me. 

*ED!*t: Orko iz kwl.


----------



## mow (Nov 19, 2007)

I love his percussion based beats. insane goodness. and XD @ FIYAH. i cant read that withotu laughing XD

d/led Black milk. Shawn  can you hit me with Broken Wax please?

also guys _Killah Priest - The Offering_ is supossdly exptional based on what reviews ive read. any word on that?

EDIT: Orko is my grandpappy


----------



## Perverse (Nov 19, 2007)

Found a link, finally!

Black Milk - Broken Wax

Orko is kinda reminiscent of VSnares, through the whole DnB thing. But the rap part isn't.


----------



## jkingler (Nov 19, 2007)

Shit. That beat is siiiiiiick. 

/excited to spin Bad Milk later


----------



## rockstar sin (Nov 19, 2007)

"And all of my peeps that rep more D than 12 eminem's"

Dilla killed that track.


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 19, 2007)

*Joe Budden - Mood Muzik 3*





> 1. Hiatus
> 2. Ventilation
> 3. Talk to Em
> 4. Warfare ft. Joell Ortiz
> ...



Coming next month.

Did you think it was a pimp again? ​


----------



## mow (Nov 19, 2007)

you _whore_ 

I'd like _Mood Muzik _*1* and *2* if someone could share. I've heard it really showcases how Joe is fucking fire. 

@ Black Milk; that beat was insane. so damn beautiful. Startign spinning _Popular Demand _right now


----------



## Perverse (Nov 19, 2007)

You heard Broken Wax yet? Oh, and Mood Muzik 1 and 2 are both insane, 2 especially. I'm at school though, so I can't give you a link. D=


----------



## mow (Nov 19, 2007)

all of Black Milk has been added so itunes, so it's going to be spinned soon as Pop demand is done 

and no problems mate. take your time. I have alot of stuff to check out, so it;s all good =D


----------



## Perverse (Nov 19, 2007)

Mood Muzik 2 is an epic CD. I'll be happy if Mood Muzik 3 is half as good as MM2.


----------



## rockstar sin (Nov 19, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> Coming next month.
> 
> Did you think it was a pimp again? ​



Damn, Stacks and Paul Cain is not on Family Reunion.


----------



## Perverse (Nov 19, 2007)

I don't/didn't even like Stack Bundles.


----------



## Dre (Nov 19, 2007)

Nub Fresh said:


> I don't/didn't even like Stack Bundles.



*He was garbage. *


----------



## TobiasFunke (Nov 19, 2007)

Nub Fresh said:


> I don't/didn't even like Stack Bundles.



I didn't at first, but after hearing other guys like Mel Matrix and Max B I realized he wasn't the worst.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Nov 19, 2007)




----------



## rockstar sin (Nov 19, 2007)

*Andre 3000 - Art of Storytellin Part 4*

This is the Real King of the South.  His snippets destroys albums.


----------



## Dan (Nov 19, 2007)

3000 is amazing, hes better than Big Boi. nice sin.


----------



## rockstar sin (Nov 19, 2007)

I got him with Mood Muzik 1.


----------



## rockstar sin (Nov 19, 2007)

Good look D, I was just about to post it.


----------



## Perverse (Nov 19, 2007)

MM2 > every mixtape, ever.


----------



## Dan (Nov 19, 2007)

Nub Fresh said:


> MM2 > every mixtape, ever.


nope, not to me.


----------



## Perverse (Nov 19, 2007)

What else is better?


----------



## Dan (Nov 19, 2007)

I'm not knocking the mixtape, I'm just saying theres several better.

Best In The City 2 was pretty hot.


----------



## Perverse (Nov 19, 2007)

I'd say Mood Muzik 2, with The Champ Is Here a close 2nd.


----------



## rockstar sin (Nov 19, 2007)

Dangerous D said:


> I'm not knocking the mixtape, I'm just saying theres several better.
> 
> Best In The City 2 was pretty hot.



Mood Muzik 2 was rated in magazines as one of the best albums out during that year.   Don't forget that it was a mixtape either.

Best In The City 2 is with who, Ransom?  That's not fucking with it.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Nov 19, 2007)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> *Andre 3000 - Art of Storytellin Part 4*
> 
> This is the Real King of the South.  His snippets destroys albums.




Oh hell no.

Hell to the NO.

WACK.


----------



## Lighto-Kun (Nov 19, 2007)

As far as mixtapes go I've always been a fan of Clipse/Re-Up Gang We Got It For Cheap Vol. 2; it's a classic.  In this day and age, nobody makes slanging crack sound as cool as the Clipse.  I hear Vol. 3 is on the way plus the commercial release of the Re-Up Gang is also slated for release.


----------



## delirium (Nov 19, 2007)

Kenpachi said:


> Oh hell no.
> 
> Hell to the NO.
> 
> WACK.



lol Kenpachi. You think Andre 3000 is whack?


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 19, 2007)

Kenpachi said:


> Oh hell no.
> 
> Hell to the NO.
> 
> WACK.


Elitist? 

Andre 3000 is a great emcee. You should listen to some Outkast albums.


----------



## Perverse (Nov 19, 2007)

I still haven't re-listened to Outkast, Del.


----------



## TobiasFunke (Nov 19, 2007)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> Mood Muzik 2 was rated in magazines as one of the best albums out during that year.   Don't forget that it was a mixtape either.
> 
> Best In The City 2 is with who, Ransom?  That's not fucking with it.



Sometimes mixtapes can be better than albums, you can put beats on there with whatever samples you want.  No need to get them cleared by a record label.  You can also collaborate with any artist you get along with and not have to worry about a major label or a manager demanding an appearance fee.

Part of the reason NY keeps losing and the South keeps winning is there's too many punch line mixtape rappers in NY right now who struggle when it comes to making their albums.

But yeah... Moodmusik 2 was pretty damn nice.  I can't believe Def Jam still kept him on the shelf after that.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 19, 2007)

I love Andre 3000, he's underrated IMO. Outkast had a great run and I still listen to their albums to this day. Actually, I'm listening to "The Whole World" right now. A classic.


----------



## TobiasFunke (Nov 19, 2007)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I love Andre 3000, he's underrated IMO. Outkast had a great run and I still listen to their albums to this day. Actually, I'm listening to "The Whole World" right now. A classic.



I don't really think he's that under rated.  Most people love OutKast and according to Wikipedia (could be wrong) Their double album went Diamond, and a lot of that was on the commercial strength of The Love Bellow.


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 19, 2007)

People love Oukast, but underrate Andre 3000 as a lyricist. Most people fail to mention him when mentioning the greats, but he's definitely worthy of being up there.


----------



## delirium (Nov 19, 2007)

You could say the same thing about Black Thought. The Roots have won Grammy's and yet he's never mentioned in people's top 10's lists. Criminal.


----------



## jkingler (Nov 20, 2007)

In terms of rating and mass appreciation, it goes like this, IMO:

Andre Three Thou' > Black Thought > Gift of Gab > etc.

Feel free to insert other emcees wherever. It's an endless recursion, really.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 20, 2007)

Delirium said:


> You could say the same thing about Black Thought. The Roots have won Grammy's and yet he's never mentioned in people's top 10's lists. Criminal.



Maybe because he isn't top 10 material.


----------



## delirium (Nov 20, 2007)

Tifa said:


> Maybe because he isn't top 10 material.



lol Tifa you troll. Shut up and kiss me.

--

After Gab.. I might put someone like J-Live. Dude is hella underrated too.


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 20, 2007)

Lol yeah, I was supposed to remove the Mood Muzik 1 link because Daniel got it up.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Nov 20, 2007)

Kenpachi said:


> Oh hell no.
> 
> Hell to the NO.
> 
> WACK.



kill yo' self foo'


----------



## delirium (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## Perverse (Nov 20, 2007)

lol, J-Live. He was on NBA Action one time, and he acted like such a loser. Me and my friend spent the whole time laughing at him. 

Haven't heard much of his raps, though.


----------



## little nin (Nov 20, 2007)

lately been listening to immortal technique again from when i was little, fucking love the opening to rev. vol.1 

i like that song del, begins a little lil wayne-ish flow wise to me


----------



## King (Nov 20, 2007)

I have to listen to Immortal Technique one day.


----------



## Perverse (Nov 20, 2007)

Likewise. I just have way too much other shit I'm listening to.


----------



## Crowe (Nov 20, 2007)

Mood Muzik ....
<INSERT HUGE DROOL SMILEY>


----------



## King (Nov 20, 2007)

PEK!!!!!

You like rap?


----------



## Crowe (Nov 20, 2007)

I have 231 posts in this thread :|


----------



## delirium (Nov 20, 2007)

Not enough posts to call yourself a fan.


----------



## King (Nov 20, 2007)

Wow. I'm dumbfounded. I started joining this thread only like ten pages ago. Anyways, what rap do you like?


----------



## mow (Nov 20, 2007)

why must you up via MU? WHY? arg


----------



## Cax (Nov 20, 2007)

Aight, i won't say Jus Allah and Vinnie paz are underrated, but i don't really see them mentioned much at all. Mentioned in things like skilled rappers, etc. 

Who here would recognize Vin/Allah as one of the best MCers? Well, maybe not best, but i sure do think they're two of the best rappers out there.

From the well known cypher, by Jus Allah:
"Hope god shows mercy on your mere soul/..
.....and the mother fuckin sphere slows/
One rhyme from divine and the mind snaps/
Sky cracks, theres a motherfuckin time lapse/"

I missed out some of the words/lines from the end of his verse, 'cause i couldnt exactly figure out what a certain word or two were (fucking people laughing over it).


----------



## Slug (Nov 20, 2007)

vinnie has fire for sure, but his lyrical content seems to just be stale after time goes on, seems like he cant get over vietnam and homosexuality. not saying he's not talented, its just his topics turn me off


----------



## Crowe (Nov 20, 2007)

Vinnie Paz only has his voice. His lyrics are *shit*, Jus Allah have a decent voice and decent lyrics. 



mow said:


> why must you up via MU? WHY? arg


Which one did you want? I could re-upload it to mediafajr



Delirium said:


> Not enough posts to call yourself a fan.


Pfft. Quality > Quantity.

King Moveknat: 

Though the list isn't really right as I have a lot of music on my laptop too and I spend half my time on my laptop, not ot mention all the cd's and my lastfm is 2 years old or something and i havent bother updating during 5-6 months.


----------



## rockstar sin (Nov 20, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> People love Oukast, but underrate Andre 3000 as a lyricist. Most people fail to mention him when mentioning the greats, but he's definitely worthy of being up there.



MC's never underrate 3000 when it comes to lyrics.  He's always mentioned as one of the greats.  Em, Joe, Jay, Nas, Busta,  Scarface, Luda, Lupe, Method, all of these dudes mentions Dre as Top 5 lyricists.  

As for your first sentence, I think you got confused.  People love Outkast, but Big Boi as a lyricist.  This dude doesn't get mentioned at all.


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm talking about listeners underrating him, not other rappers.


----------



## rockstar sin (Nov 20, 2007)

^Those are the same listeners who thinks Wayne is the greatest rapper alive, just because he said he is.


----------



## jkingler (Nov 20, 2007)

> vinnie has fire for sure, but his lyrical content seems to just be stale after time goes on, seems like he cant get over vietnam and homosexuality. not saying he's not talented, its just his topics turn me off


Bingo! 

Morbid topics are one thing, but to recycle the same morbid topics...it gets old. If it didn't start out old, of course.


> Those are the same listeners who thinks Wayne is the greatest rapper alive, just because he said he is.


Wayne's is obviously an advanced intellect. Why, that's tautology right there! Who else is rapping about taoutology?! :amazed


----------



## rockstar sin (Nov 20, 2007)

*DJ Drama featuring Pharrell and The Clipse - Cheers*


----------



## King (Nov 20, 2007)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> MC's never underrate 3000 when it comes to lyrics.  He's always mentioned as one of the greats.  Em, Joe, Jay, Nas, Busta,  Scarface, Luda, Lupe, Method, all of these dudes mentions Dre as Top 5 lyricists.
> 
> As for your first sentence, I think you got confused.  People love Outkast, but Big Boi as a lyricist.  This dude doesn't get mentioned at all.



When the hell did Eminem say Dre was in the top 5 lyricists?


----------



## Perverse (Nov 20, 2007)

lol Dre is a weak rapper. Producer, yeah, he's ill, but his raps are mediocre at best.


----------



## little nin (Nov 20, 2007)

King Moveknat said:


> I have to listen to Immortal Technique one day.



he's definately worth it, fucking amazing



Nub Fresh said:


> Likewise. I just have way too much other shit I'm listening to.



glad i slotted myself in the time to get down with him

was listening to Ritual of Battle again today, niiice!

i think that 3000's just underated in today's game, listener wise


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 20, 2007)

Nub Fresh said:


> lol Dre is a weak rapper. Producer, yeah, he's ill, but his raps are mediocre at best.



They're talking about Dre 3000 not Aftermath Dre. 

This could be a shot in the dark, but did anyone get the Y Society - Travel At Your Own Pace advance rip by CMS? They got a password on this shit and the guy who uploaded it didn't share.

_Edit:_ Never mind I got it.


----------



## little nin (Nov 20, 2007)

i was hoping he was talking about aftermath dre 

that's why i didnt bother commenting though, got too confused with what he said.


----------



## Perverse (Nov 20, 2007)

My bad, then. I'd agree about Andre 3000, though.


----------



## kayos (Nov 20, 2007)

King Moveknat said:


> When the hell did Eminem say Dre was in the top 5 lyricists?



on square dance, i think

"reggie, jay-z, tupaaac, and biggie
andre from outkast, jada, kurupt, nas and then me"

but i dont think that was serious anyway. iono.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Nov 20, 2007)

kayos said:


> on square dance, i think
> 
> "reggie, jay-z, tupaaac, and biggie
> andre from outkast, jada, kurupt, nas and then me"
> ...



Good to see him name Andre tho, even if he wasn't for real. ^^"


----------



## Crowe (Nov 20, 2007)

He wasn't?

p.s anyone want mood muzik 1? afaik, it wasn't posted.


----------



## King (Nov 21, 2007)

> I got a list here's the order of my list that it's in.
> It goes, Reggie, Jay-Z, Tupac and Biggie, Andre from Outcast, Jada, Kurupt, Nas and then me.



Yeah, I knew about this. I forgot about this, though, but there is no way in hell that "Reggie" or Redman is better than Jay, Pac, Big, Jada, Nas or Em. No way in hell.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 21, 2007)

I put Redman over Em, Jada, and Nas...but I'm not really big on Nas so...


----------



## jkingler (Nov 21, 2007)

Doug and Slick are fucking classic. And classy, too. Especially when you compare that version to Snoop's.


----------



## mow (Nov 21, 2007)

pek the villain said:


> He wasn't?
> 
> p.s anyone want mood muzik 1? afaik, it wasn't posted.



i wants! anything but SS and MU if possible <3


----------



## rockstar sin (Nov 21, 2007)

Mood Muzik 1 was posted and how the hell can you put Redman over Nas?


----------



## Space Jam (Nov 21, 2007)

I wouldnt rate redman above nas but i would over Jay z and bigge lol...but i dont really them anyway so maby i`m kinda bias

Redman is really underrated though


----------



## rockstar sin (Nov 21, 2007)

Redman is very underrated but over Jay and Frank White?  Hell no!!!!


----------



## TobiasFunke (Nov 21, 2007)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> Redman is very underrated but over Jay and Frank White?  Hell no!!!!



I put Redman over Biggie, the reason being that while B.I.G had a classic album and a classic double album Red has 3 classic albums (4 if you count the one with Meth), two good albums, one decent album as well as way more guest appearances and Def Squad material. 

Just in terms of quantity Redman's Catalogue overwhelms Biggie and the quality is comparable,  although the lack of material really isn't Biggie's fault.

Nas and Jay are harder to argue because they have large Catalogues that are pretty comparable to Red's.


----------



## Space Jam (Nov 21, 2007)

Notorius B.I.G was just a wack ass party rapper...thats all he did..talk about partys and guns and shit. He made hardly any Intellectual contribution to hiphop and if anything actually took it down afew notches. A 3rd Grader could come with more intelligent rymes then he could.... but thats just my opinion so whatever.

and i already said in here before why i dont like Jay z.



anyway, i already said this too, but yall should really look into Rise. Anybody that likes Gza, Lupe fiasco, ect will probably like Rise...... he is beyond nice


----------



## TobiasFunke (Nov 21, 2007)

Rasassination said:


> Notorius B.I.G was just a wack ass party rapper...thats all he did..talk about partys and guns and shit. He made hardly any Intellectual contribution to hiphop and if anything actually took it down afew notches. A 3rd Grader could come with more intelligent rymes then he could.... but thats just my opinion so whatever.



This is such a blatant over exaggeration.  Most grown men can't come up with more intelligent rhymes than Biggie.  And yes he did have some great party songs, but he was also one of the game's best story tellers.  Even to this day there's only a handful of people who can tell stories like he did. 

Not only that but almost all of his stuff other than a select few verses like Notorious Thugs were done in 1 take, not many people can do that.


----------



## King (Nov 21, 2007)

Ain't no way in hell Redman better than Eminem, Jay-Z, Nas and Big. Eminem is the best lyricist I have ever heard.


----------



## Space Jam (Nov 21, 2007)

Then u havent heard very many dude >_<


----------



## King (Nov 21, 2007)

Rasassination said:


> Then u havent heard very many dude >_<



Hahaha.

This is coming from a guy who puts Redman over Jay-Z and Biggie and thinks Biggie was just a "wack ass party rapper" and a third grader could come up with better rhymes then the rap veteran.

*You* obviously don't know rap _at all_.


----------



## rockstar sin (Nov 21, 2007)

I'm co-signing with KM.  I'm very busy right now so I'll comment on what Ras said later.


----------



## King (Nov 21, 2007)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> I'm co-signing with KM.  I'm very busy right now so I'll comment on what Ras said later.



Exactly. And if Rass is going to put Redman over people like Jay-Z and Biggie then that would mean you think Redman is better than people like Tupac, anyone from Wu-Tang and many very gifted underground rappers.


----------



## master bruce (Nov 21, 2007)

outkast are the greatest rap duo ever,
t.i. is the king of rap dude, and jay z is falling off, and tupac is the greatest rapper ever.


oh and redman is still nice lyrically when he does songs with mr. meth.


don't get crazy, man, I mean redman is nice and all, but to put him above jay-z or ti or biggie or tupac shakur is crazy, I'd put some underground rapper like Bo-hagon above redman.

Hell, methodman is better than redman, even camron is better than him, hell, even keith murray is better than him.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Nov 21, 2007)

Havoc said:


> I put Redman over Em, Jada, and Nas...but I'm not really big on Nas so...


----------



## rockstar sin (Nov 21, 2007)

That's Slick Rick and Doug E Fresh, two of the true pioneers of Hip Hop.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 21, 2007)

Redman is easily comparable to Jay-Z or BIG in my opinion. He's not better than Nas, but he's nicer than Em.


----------



## master bruce (Nov 21, 2007)

doug e fresh was nice in his day,but that stuff is wack now,man.
who raps like that besides rev run or hammer.

now days its about real smooth punch lines and tight sounding bars that make people say "mannnnn that was hard."

all that 3 rd grade nursery rhyming and yelling on the track is played and faded.

I like people like rakim though cause he's old school, but he can still appeal to us young fans.


----------



## King (Nov 21, 2007)

master bruce said:


> outkast are the greatest rap duo ever,
> t.i. is the king of rap dude, and jay z is falling off, and tupac is the greatest rapper ever.
> 
> 
> ...



What the #$$%$^& &*%$?

There is no way in hell, heaven, earth, or even Nebulon that T.I. is the king of rap. Now I know your talking about people alive so I could name atleast 10 other rappers alive right now that is better than him.


----------



## rockstar sin (Nov 21, 2007)

Rasassination said:


> Notorius B.I.G was just a wack ass party rapper...thats all he did..talk about partys and guns and shit. He made hardly any Intellectual contribution to hiphop and if anything actually took it down afew notches. A 3rd Grader could come with more intelligent rymes then he could.... but thats just my opinion so whatever.
> 
> and i already said in here before why i dont like Jay z.
> 
> ...





master bruce said:


> outkast are the greatest rap duo ever,
> t.i. is the king of rap dude, and jay z is falling off, and tupac is the greatest rapper ever.
> 
> 
> ...





master bruce said:


> doug e fresh was nice in his day,but that stuff is wack now,man.
> who raps like that besides rev run or hammer.
> 
> now days its about real smooth punch lines and tight sounding bars that make people say "mannnnn that was hard."
> ...



*Stares at the thread title and asking himself what the hell happened to the name?*


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 21, 2007)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> *Stares at the thread title and asking himself what the hell happened to the name?*



See, that's what happens if I don't get free-game around the MD.


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 21, 2007)

Nas - What It Is [Snippet]


----------



## rockstar sin (Nov 21, 2007)

P, post the entire Art of Storytelling 4.


----------



## little nin (Nov 21, 2007)

i aint had a good chance to listen to that snippet but liking the beat.


----------



## Space Jam (Nov 21, 2007)

King Moveknat said:


> Hahaha.
> 
> This is coming from a guy who puts Redman over Jay-Z and Biggie and thinks Biggie was just a "wack ass party rapper" and a third grader could come up with better rhymes then the rap veteran.
> 
> *You* obviously don't know rap _at all_.



Because i dont like Jay and biggie, just like i`m sure u have people u dont like. Uve got a lil wayne avatar and u said em was the best lyrcist, but then tried to make a comment about the wu tang clan when i doubt uve actually listened to much of there material to begin with...but "I" dont know it?  

I was gonna make a point with this but i kinda forgot what it was while i was typing, so whatever.

It comes down to a matter of opinions, and people`s differ from time to time. I understand that aswell as anyone else, but when u try to insult my opinion on things it kinda puts me off a little. U know?


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 21, 2007)

Slick Rick > Your Favorite rapped when it comes to story telling.


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 21, 2007)

Raekwon and Biggie are great storytellers too.


----------



## rockstar sin (Nov 21, 2007)

You know what's weird?  Mystic, didn't you tired to play Lupe's "Dumb It Down" track before?

Oh and welcome back.

@Rass:  He's has even more than that.


----------



## Dre (Nov 21, 2007)

Kenpachi said:


> WTF? Who the hell is that?



*wow...*


----------



## rockstar sin (Nov 21, 2007)

Ari Gold ftw!!!  Don't know where the fuck Dre gets his pics from, but he always have the right one for every occasion.

I'm still dying from Saigon's interview.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Nov 21, 2007)

Dre said:


> *wow...*



LOL...dam that made me lol for real.


----------



## TobiasFunke (Nov 21, 2007)

Dre said:


> *wow...*



Yeah... I won't be as mean about it.

But not knowing who those dudes are is a very very bad look.


----------



## kayos (Nov 22, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> Slick Rick > Your Favorite rapped when it comes to story telling.



MT wins.
I pointed out that Slick Rick was ahead of most rappers in the late 80s in another debate, and the only counterpoint the guy had was "What has he done lately?"...Made me realise how out of touch with the culture of hip hop the guy really was.

Shortly afterwards, I encountered many similar stances regarding pioneers and the guys who influenced these punk-ass kids' favourite rappers. I was so sickened by the state of hip hop, and the disrespect from "fans"....I hung up my microphone.

True Story.


----------



## Audrey (Nov 22, 2007)

I'm listening to _The Low End Theory_ by A Tribe Called Quest. Aside from their other music, what are some other artists and albums that are similar to this? I really like this a lot.


----------



## Slug (Nov 22, 2007)

anything by jurassic 5


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 22, 2007)

Audrey said:


> I'm listening to _The Low End Theory_ by A Tribe Called Quest. Aside from their other music, what are some other artists and albums that are similar to this? I really like this a lot.



De La Soul.

The Roots.


----------



## Slug (Nov 22, 2007)

although both of those bands are in the same vein, i think we can both agree that j5 is basically a modern tribe. too bad they broke up.


along the same vein of soulful/jazzy rap would be like some brother ali, and asheru and blue black, along with 2 for 5


----------



## jkingler (Nov 22, 2007)

Speech Defect would be to your liking as well. And Del recently pimped it, so I'm sure he could send you some. And if you are just really into Tip's nasally voice, you open up a whole bunch of possible recs that are all awesome.

E.g. Q Tip - Kamaal The Abstract, Quasimoto's stuff, etc. But start with what's already been recced and get back to us when you want more.


----------



## King (Nov 22, 2007)

I'm not the biggest fan of Jazzy Rap. I think what was done between around 1994 - 1997/1998 was the best stuff out. It was all hardcore and raw like Pac, Big, Nas, Jay, and Wu-Tang.


----------



## Space Jam (Nov 22, 2007)

(Rise- The wickedest flow)
Rise is a former demigod btw, with Apathy, Celph titled, esoteric, ect ect 
Its a nice as track. just click "listen now"


Is anybody here fans of Reef the lost cauze? From Army of the Pharoes(sp) dude is fuckin insane..he only had 2 verses on the last album but they were easily the best next to Kamachi. hes fuckin raw as hell, hes got afew albums out too


----------



## mow (Nov 22, 2007)

Slug said:


> although both of those bands are in the same vein, i think we can both agree that j5 is basically a modern tribe. too bad they broke up.
> 
> 
> along the same vein of soulful/jazzy rap would be like some brother ali, and asheru and blue black, along with 2 for 5



Slug done killed the thread yo. <3


----------



## delirium (Nov 22, 2007)

Audrey said:


> I'm listening to _The Low End Theory_ by A Tribe Called Quest. Aside from their other music, what are some other artists and albums that are similar to this? I really like this a lot.



*DL       Mirror 2*

Keep an eye on this series.


----------



## little nin (Nov 22, 2007)

Rasassination said:


> (Rise- The wickedest flow)
> Rise is a former demigod btw, with Apathy, Celph titled, esoteric, ect ect
> Its a nice as track. just click "listen now"
> 
> ...



Army of the Pharoah's we never make love songs / we finger fuck bitches with freddie kruger gloves on

that him?


----------



## Perverse (Nov 22, 2007)

Asheru is where it's at. I heard him on Kenn Starr's _Starr Status_, and I've been meaning to get at him for a while now.


----------



## Space Jam (Nov 22, 2007)

little nin said:


> Army of the Pharoah's we never make love songs / we finger fuck bitches with freddie kruger gloves on
> 
> that him?



naw thats the punchline champ "Celph Titled"


I remember one of Reef`s lines on that song was somthing like "i got kids on the internet seeking my approval like i sent a fucking freind request" or something like that


----------



## little nin (Nov 22, 2007)

ohhhhhhh him, then moves on with a quick thing about myspace i think.

yeah he's sick still, think i would put Celph Titled above him though. need to give that track a try tommorow


----------



## Space Jam (Nov 22, 2007)

Yeah Celph is one of my favorite currently but i thought his shit on the last album was kinda weak.

His other shit is nice though.. Hes got a 4 disc set called Catalog with like 120+ tracks

hes crazy with his punchlines


----------



## King (Nov 23, 2007)

Yo, what do you people think about Talib Kweli? I've been meaning to get more of him for a while now.


----------



## Biscuits (Nov 23, 2007)

King Moveknat said:


> Yo, what do you people think about Talib Kweli? I've been meaning to get more of him for a while now.


Easily one of the best since he's been out.
He has the whole package...


----------



## King (Nov 23, 2007)

So, lyrically, you think he's with Jay-Z and Biggie?


----------



## Biscuits (Nov 23, 2007)

Definitely,and arguably has a better flow than both of them.
I suggest you listen to him yourself,and come up with your own conclusions.


----------



## Byxa (Nov 23, 2007)

I am not the guy who listens to hip hop. But i like groups like wu tang, puclic enemy and NWA.


----------



## Byxa (Nov 23, 2007)

Om det finns några svenskar i denna tråden så skulle jag vilja rekommendera: 
trouble . 

Jag älskar verkligen låtar som "Det sura äpplet" och "dom skriker hjälp".


----------



## TobiasFunke (Nov 23, 2007)

kayos said:


> MT wins.
> I pointed out that Slick Rick was ahead of most rappers in the late 80s in another debate, and the only counterpoint the guy had was "What has he done lately?"...Made me realise how out of touch with the culture of hip hop the guy really was.
> 
> Shortly afterwards, I encountered many similar stances regarding pioneers and the guys who influenced these punk-ass kids' favourite rappers. I was so sickened by the state of hip hop, and the disrespect from "fans"....I hung up my microphone.
> ...



Slick Rick was on that Chamillionaire hip hop police song this year that was the #1 song on TRL for several weeks consecutively.  It may not be that much, but it still makes him relevant.  At the very _least_ kids should know him from there, it's not like there's an abundance of eye patch wearing rappers out there.

But I more or less agree with you.  Most people don't even know who Ed OG and the Bulldogs are, it's frustrating and it sucks.  Around my way there's even kids who don't know who Wu Tang are.  But they know all the lyrics to 10 Crime Mob songs.  Not that these new club groups are completely bad, but there's not the same balance in the game there once was.


----------



## King (Nov 23, 2007)

Back in the day NWA was the biggest rap group of all time and still is. They are literally in school history books. They were a movement and they changed the way people looked at rap, as a whole. NWA was the first gangsta group. NWA is bigger than Wu-Tang, Public Enemy, Dipset and G-Unit. No rap group is bigger than NWA.


----------



## Space Jam (Nov 23, 2007)

I like Talib Kweli alot, and Mos def too...Black star was the shit, they made a classic album. Its kinda strange though cause i see people undderate them alot AND overrate them lol


----------



## Space Jam (Nov 23, 2007)

xD how do u define "big"?

The Wu tang Clan has 9 differnt emcees that can all actually rap...Boot Camp Clikk too, unlike NWA where uve got Easy E who didnt really do shit.....and then there group had enternel conflicts that actually ended up terring them apart. and all the members of wu tang clan put out multiple solo albums...isnt that big?? Plus nwa sparked alot of the fake as G shit that made hiphop look bad so u get ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) like Bill O Reily and ect trying to make a career out of finding fault with it


----------



## TobiasFunke (Nov 23, 2007)

NWA was so huge because they were the very first group that had a guy who was like "I'm a hustla, I ain't no rapper"  that being Eazy E.

Now-a-days it seems like EVERY rapper despite being signed to a major label recording contract is not in fact a rapper, but a hustla.  Never mind that they've been rapping and writing for 15-20 years and only nickel and dimed for a few months.  They're straight hustlas!  NWA fathered the entire current generations style for all of the biggest names in the game right with only a few exceptions.


----------



## King (Nov 23, 2007)

TobiasFunke said:


> NWA was so huge because they were the very first group that had a guy who was like "I'm a hustla, I ain't no rapper"  that being Eazy E.
> 
> Now-a-days it seems like EVERY rapper despite being signed to a major label recording contract is not in fact a rapper, but a hustla.  Never mind that they've been rapping and writing for 15-20 years and only nickel and dimed for a few months.  They're straight hustlas!  NWA fathered the entire current generations style for all of the biggest names in the game right with only a few exceptions.



Exactly. NWA created gangsta rap and made it cool so that anyone could say whatever the fuck they wanted.


----------



## delirium (Nov 23, 2007)

> NWA created gangsta rap and made it cool so that anyone could say whatever the fuck they wanted.



Slow your roll with that. You're showing your Hip Hop age. xD

Ever heard of Kool G Rap?


----------



## Space Jam (Nov 23, 2007)

lmao thanks for bringing that up Del


Kool G Rap is the best "gangster rapper" ever...

Nobody has a flow better than Kool G Rap either, no one


----------



## Slug (Nov 23, 2007)

not even rakim?


----------



## Space Jam (Nov 23, 2007)

Not even Rakim 

Rakim is still better though...or atleast i like him better than G Rap


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Nov 23, 2007)

King Moveknat said:


> Exactly. NWA created gangsta rap and made it cool so that anyone could say whatever the fuck they wanted.



ROFL!!!! They popularized it really, but created??? Naw, they were the 1st to make it really explicit son. Schooly D touched on gangsta shit a lil bit with PSK.


----------



## King (Nov 23, 2007)

Yes. Maybe I have said it wrong. Not created but yeah, definitely popularized.


----------



## Space Jam (Nov 23, 2007)

and then G rap became the best at it.. 

Anybody here listen, or even know who Kool Moe Dee is?  Ive been listening to him alot recently


----------



## Perverse (Nov 23, 2007)

"Remember the Real Roxanne remember all events,
Remember Kool Moe Dee remember Lord Finesse"

-Joe Budden, #1

I do.


----------



## delirium (Nov 23, 2007)

Super Barrio Brothers is some dope ass hip hop.

I haven't heard Hip Hop like this in a long time. xD


----------



## Perverse (Nov 23, 2007)

I was about to post about that, actually. Got it off RapDungeon?


----------



## delirium (Nov 23, 2007)

Yeah. It's so fuckin underground nerdy shit. I love it.


----------



## Perverse (Nov 23, 2007)

/downloads


----------



## Slug (Nov 24, 2007)

undergound nerdy hip hop? i demand it!


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 24, 2007)

Speaking of nerdy hip-hop
Need moar votes!!!!


----------



## Perverse (Nov 24, 2007)

That was a very cool album, Del. Nice rec.


----------



## King (Nov 24, 2007)

Lol, nerdy hip-hop.


----------



## little nin (Nov 24, 2007)

oh no i know nerdy hip-hop...just cant remember the artists, rapping about star wars and shit, really are nerds as in the clothes they wear and everything


----------



## Space Jam (Nov 24, 2007)

somebody mentioned Lord Finesse...hes a legend.... 10/10 emcee for sure


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 24, 2007)

Wu-Tang Clan - 8 Diagrams has leaked. See sig.


----------



## Dan (Nov 24, 2007)

WU WU WU WU WU WU WU WU WU WU WU WU WU WU WU WU WU WU WU WU WU WU WU WU WU WU WU WU WU WU WU WU WU WU WU WU WU WU WU WU WU WU WU WU WU WU WU WU WU WU WU WU WU WU WU WU WU WU WU WU WU WU WU!

Hope its a good album.


----------



## little nin (Nov 24, 2007)

98% downloaded


----------



## Space Jam (Nov 24, 2007)

Collectively i thought it was a solid album. Method man really did sound like he use too, like what they said in the reviews. I`m glad Gza was on it...Its funny cause i could look at the song titles and guess each song he was on. The production was really good, i thought everbody came nice. 

U can never really capture that same feeling u had with 36 chambers and wu tang forever so i didnt expect them too. But i thought this was a good album

Ghostface`s verse on heart gently weeps>>>>> ____________


----------



## mow (Nov 24, 2007)

meh, ive spun more than half of it atm and i cant feel _anything_. nothing is registering at all =/ only stand out track was The heart gently weeps, the rest just passed by like a slow moving car as you sit in a bus stop


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 24, 2007)

Rass, post that in the pimp thread too.


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 24, 2007)

SUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Space Jam (Nov 24, 2007)

i will.


what was up with that shit at the end of Tar Pit though? Was that gorge clinton? Whose verse was he saying??

I saw people on the wu forum hating on it and i was like wtf...did u acutally listen to what he was sayin? He was spitting a verse..somebodies verse, idk who`s but i was nice as hell


----------



## rockstar sin (Nov 24, 2007)

Overall, I think it was a good album.  I just wish I didn't listen to the mixtape since it spoiled me with a couple of tracks.


----------



## Space Jam (Nov 24, 2007)

Yeah i`m glad i didnt listen to the mixtape, I heard on some video where Rza was talin about weak spot and the production and then i saw that and afew others on the track list so i just waited


----------



## DA Dave (Nov 25, 2007)

Wu Tang lives, kinda.


----------



## Dre (Nov 25, 2007)

*8 Diagrams, good album

4.5.*


----------



## Perverse (Nov 25, 2007)

Good, but not great. As expected, RZA's beats are hot, and the MCing is good, but it's no Enter the 36 Chambers. Nevertheless, 'twas a satisfying spin.


----------



## master bruce (Nov 25, 2007)

who's heard the whole fiasco album or at least half of it.

what do you think.
I like his whole vibe and his flow pattern,plus, he talks about mostly positive stuff like a younger kanye west.


dude heard about his mom?Kanye man keep looking up dude.


----------



## little nin (Nov 25, 2007)

which album? a young kanye? he destroys kanye 

---

just finished listening to 8 diagrams a lil while a go 4 / 5 for me, beats were the shit and it was ok to me


----------



## mow (Nov 25, 2007)

hopefully he'll never transform to a current age kanye


----------



## little nin (Nov 25, 2007)

if that happens, all is lost


----------



## mow (Nov 25, 2007)

Chi-town would still have common tho, so alls good


----------



## little nin (Nov 25, 2007)

true dat!

Common - Chi-City 

it's my first quote and all sorts


----------



## delirium (Nov 25, 2007)

Chicago still has Typical Cats, Kidz in the Hall, Rhymefest & Diverse.


----------



## little nin (Nov 25, 2007)

some of you have heared of him, new tracks on his MySpace 

Hows it Feel
Suzanne
Cast a Light are the new features

all sick, hows it feel being the best among them 

sorry, hows it feel aint new


----------



## JBarnz008 (Nov 25, 2007)

Delirium said:


> Chicago still has Typical Cats, Kidz in the Hall, Rhymefest & Diverse.



Ha, never knew ppl listened to Kidz in the Hall, those guys are something special. 

I'm still waiting for _The Cool_.


----------



## rockstar sin (Nov 25, 2007)

Why when people mention Chicago, they never bring up Vakill?


----------



## delirium (Nov 25, 2007)

I never really liked Vakill. =/


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 25, 2007)

little nin said:


> some of you have heared of him, new tracks on his MySpace
> 
> Hows it Feel
> Suzanne
> ...


What other UK rappers do you listen to, and out of curiosity, do most of your friends rate grime over hip-hop?


----------



## Space Jam (Nov 25, 2007)

Vakill shits on Chicago


Edit: lmao i didnt even see sin`s post when i posted xD


----------



## Dre (Nov 25, 2007)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> Why when people mention Chicago, they never bring up Vakill?


*
I never heard of that dude before.*


----------



## little nin (Nov 25, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> What other UK rappers do you listen to, and out of curiosity, do most of your friends rate grime over hip-hop?



other than plan b, just sway, i need some klash in my life though

nah my friends dont, thank god 

i find most UK rap weak and grime even worse - that games going NOWHERE

oh and i dont know of that much UK hip hop artists neway


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 25, 2007)

Yeah I like Sway and Klashnekoff too. Add Lowkey to the list of UK rappers to check out. Here's a freestyle: Naruto ANBU Cosplay 2007 Germany

You're lucky then because I still have a few friends that think grime is the greatest . But like you said, that genre is going nowhere.


----------



## Space Jam (Nov 25, 2007)

8 Diagrams should have gotten everyone prepaired for this..


----------



## little nin (Nov 25, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> Yeah I like Sway and Klashnekoff too. Add Lowkey to the list of UK rappers to check out. Here's a freestyle: Naruto ANBU Cosplay 2007 Germany
> 
> You're lucky then because I still have a few friends that think grime is the greatest . But like you said, that genre is going nowhere.



oh shit i forgot about lowkey!!!!!!!!! my friend showed me this before

i need some of him in my life 

i think my aunts bf might be able to hook me up


----------



## delirium (Nov 25, 2007)

Yes please. I can't wait for a new GZA album. I haven't heard one solo from him I didn't like.


----------



## Space Jam (Nov 25, 2007)

Shit, if i really think back, i`ve dont think ive ever heard a verse by Gza i didnt like.

that album cover is fake btw...u can tell cause the pic inside the pro tools logo is some picture from a magazine along time ago, they wouldnt use that


----------



## delirium (Nov 25, 2007)

> Shit, if i really think back, i`ve dont think ive ever heard a verse by Gza i didnt like.



Haha.. that's the fuckin truth right there. Dude is top 3 to me, easy.


----------



## little nin (Nov 25, 2007)

ah thank you man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

where in london you from?


----------



## Perverse (Nov 25, 2007)

Nice Barrio Bros. ava, UMC.


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 25, 2007)

little nin said:


> ah thank you man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> where in london you from?


Originally North West, but I'm in East right now because that's where my uni campus is.



Nub Fresh said:


> Nice Barrio Bros. ava, UMC.


Thanks. Funny album too. xD


----------



## Space Jam (Nov 25, 2007)

One of the Radio Stations here started playin old shit on sunday night. Its way better then when they played Local shit on sunday....i`d rather jump off a cliff than here "carolina byrd gang" one more time >_<

They just Played some Eric B. & Rakim, and Crush Groove


----------



## little nin (Nov 25, 2007)

^ good shit 

umc - which uni?


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 25, 2007)

Queen Mary. What about you?


----------



## little nin (Nov 25, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> Queen Mary. What about you?



i dont go uni yet 

monoux college in walthamstow though


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 25, 2007)

Man, this American Gangster CD did not live up to the hype. There's a few and I do mean a very few songs that I like. I think he is relying on big name production and those cats are not coming through. I don't like what I heard, hopefully they leaked a completely different version because the one I got, I really ain't feeling. Now this isn't off of the first listen, I attempted to listen to it a couple of times... Like that old saying goes, "You get what you pay for."


----------



## jkingler (Nov 26, 2007)

What's the deal with people pimpin' that new Lupe?


----------



## skunkworks (Nov 26, 2007)

Is Nujabes working on anything?


----------



## Perverse (Nov 26, 2007)

He just released a CD, so I don't think there'll be another one on the cards for at least 6 months.


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 26, 2007)

Kalam Mekhar said:


> What's the deal with people pimpin' that new Lupe?


What do you mean? The Cool hasn't leaked yet.


----------



## little nin (Nov 26, 2007)

can't wait for that 

---

im listening to infinite for the first time, this shit is the shit, his flow on most of the songs is crazy, i wish he stayed the way he did here rather than what he is these days, content wise


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 26, 2007)

That's real talk. As people have mentioned; Eminem said his next album will be his most lyrical to date, so hopefully he delivers.


----------



## little nin (Nov 26, 2007)

hope so man, im spinning some old DMX right now


----------



## Cax (Nov 26, 2007)

God damn, DMX is the shit.  You know those rappers, were no one else has their voice, and they're REALLY fucking distinguishable (sp?)? Thats DMX for you.


----------



## Cax (Nov 26, 2007)

Nice. Sounds good.

And talkin' about the real king of chi town.. i would actually say Vakill. It's a hard decision though.

And who here thinks Ras kass and Vakill sound similiar/spit similiar?


----------



## rockstar sin (Nov 26, 2007)

*Jadakiss -Welcome To The Roc Freestyle*


I had to post this.  Jada kills without trying and the beat does something to me.


----------



## little nin (Nov 26, 2007)

^ flows over that shit like butter!


---

listening to lowkey, im hearing Immortal Technique 

you all need to get to know


----------



## Danchou (Nov 26, 2007)

Well, talking about insane freestyles. .


----------



## little nin (Nov 26, 2007)

^^^^^^^^

got that on my favourites from a while back, fuckin destroys that shit "im so bright, the sun wanna battle me"


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 26, 2007)

*RZA Addresses Raekwon Rumours*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=82mS_P2ZdVQ[/YOUTUBE]
Punch you in your face music. xD


----------



## Slug (Nov 26, 2007)

common is always going to be the king of the chi, dude's got too much fire not to be, he's gotten big and still hasnt changed his style... unlike some rappers.......


----------



## Dan (Nov 26, 2007)

Slug said:


> common is always going to be the king of the chi, dude's got too much fire not to be, he's gotten big and still hasnt changed his style... unlike some rappers.......


I agree with this. Common is amazing.

He's Chicago's Nas for a reason.


----------



## little nin (Nov 26, 2007)

^ i would say more stable than Nas


----------



## rockstar sin (Nov 26, 2007)

Common can't fuck with Nas.


----------



## little nin (Nov 26, 2007)

i didn't mean it like that 

as in, he delivers nice usually, with me Nas always has sumfin so sexc to be compared to


----------



## Dan (Nov 26, 2007)

little nin said:


> ^ i would say more stable than Nas


lol


Rockst☆r Sin said:


> Common can't fuck with Nas.


Nah, Common can't touch Nas, but still Common is leading in Chi



little nin said:


> i didn't mean it like that
> 
> as in, he delivers nice usually, with me Nas always has sumfin so sexc to be compared to


lol


----------



## Space Jam (Nov 26, 2007)

Cax said:


> Nice. Sounds good.
> 
> And talkin' about the real king of chi town.. i would actually say Vakill. It's a hard decision though.
> 
> And who here thinks Ras kass and Vakill sound similiar/spit similiar?



They both have some of the most witty punchlines ever. Thats about the only similarity to me.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Nov 26, 2007)

Delirium said:


> I never really liked Vakill. =/



Same here, don't see why he'd be a problem  for Lupe.


----------



## DA Dave (Nov 27, 2007)

Is it possible to get Jay Z's new album and others even on ZShare? anyone?


----------



## Cax (Nov 27, 2007)

Yeah pro, whenever i listen to Vakill, he reminds me of Ras, and visa versa. Haven't you noticed they sound the same? And the way their voice 'changes' or implies hardness when they say big hitting, witty punchlines.

And, this may sound simple, but its one of my favourite things i've ever heard.. from fallen by vakill, feat slug:

"Imma kill everyone, and just to prove i aint bullshittin, imma start wit me first!"


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 27, 2007)




----------



## Space Jam (Nov 27, 2007)

damn, Lucky


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 27, 2007)

Those were some harsh words you used to describe your opinion of Jay-Z, Rass. I think he's misunderstood by a lot of hip-hop listeners because of his commercial apparentness. Even if you think he has sold out, he's got a classic under his belt and has undeniably made several great songs.


----------



## Space Jam (Nov 27, 2007)

I like Reasonable Doubt ok, thats about it. >_<


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 27, 2007)

The Blueprint was another classic.


----------



## DJ Goodwyn (Nov 27, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> Those were some harsh words you used to describe your opinion of Jay-Z, Rass. I think he's misunderstood by a lot of hip-hop listeners because of his commercial apparentness. Even if you think he has sold out, he's got a classic under his belt and has undeniably made several great songs.



Quoted for truth.

Also, C'mon, American Gangster is a huge step up from Kingdom Come.


----------



## TobiasFunke (Nov 27, 2007)

Dangerous D said:


> lol
> 
> Nah, Common can't touch Nas, but still Common is leading in Chi



I think by 2010 Common will surpass Nas, mainly because he has a much better ear for beats than Nas does and as such since 96 has been putting out better _albums_, albeit less lyrical ones.

Jay Z is a living, breathing, hit record making machine.  I'm not the biggest fan of his but he's good at what he does and one of the best you'll hear on the radio.


----------



## little nin (Nov 27, 2007)

about jay - he knows how to make good songs, dont think anyone can disagree with that.

or not that he knows, but he does stuff that just sounds good.


----------



## delirium (Nov 27, 2007)

Niiiiiiiiiiiice. Wu Tang live is such an experience.


----------



## little nin (Nov 27, 2007)

oh yeah, forgot to say "VERY NICE" MT


----------



## rockstar sin (Nov 27, 2007)

TobiasFunke said:


> I think by 2010 Common will surpass Nas, mainly because he has a much better ear for beats than Nas does and as such since 96 has been putting out better _albums_, albeit less lyrical ones.
> 
> Jay Z is a living, breathing, hit record making machine.  I'm not the biggest fan of his but he's good at what he does and one of the best you'll hear on the radio.



I don't agree with you and personally I think Hip Hop Is Dead was better than Finding Forever.


----------



## little nin (Nov 27, 2007)

^ i agree, i found finding forever good, and hip hop is dead kinda ok, but on listening time and time again it grows on me to be good


----------



## Space Jam (Nov 27, 2007)

Street Disciple is a massively over looked album. It was really good but i never see anyone mention it when they talk about nas.


----------



## little nin (Nov 27, 2007)

i remember listening to it when it came out, thought it was the shit, maybe has something to do with the double CD hype and shti, underated album, never really got promoted to me


----------



## Space Jam (Nov 27, 2007)

yea really...that shit didnt seem like it got much promotion.


wtf is up with Saigon, i wish he would quit whinning and stop fuckin tryin to create arguments over blogs or w/e, go get some mental help...and then get back to being a good emcee


----------



## little nin (Nov 27, 2007)

^ and come back as a sick christian rapper, i can see that happening


----------



## brokenpoem (Nov 28, 2007)

MF Doom anyone?  Sage Francis? Mr. Lif?  Brother Ali?  I've been outta the loop with these as of late.  In terms of the commericial dudes they're always being talked about so ya know.  Any news on that new Nas album?


----------



## little nin (Nov 28, 2007)

^ when the others wake up they will tell you about everyone you mentioned 

hmm, called ^ (use bro), def-jam all good with it, droppin soonish


----------



## Slug (Nov 28, 2007)

brother ali? what do you want to know? his last album "undisputed truth" is prolly one of my most spinned albums atm aside from atmosphere's sad clown bad summer. he really comes full circle, and shows some real talent as an emcee, all while still being socially conscious "uncle sam goddamn" for example. he's really got a bright future under ryhmesayers, definate legend in the making. . .


----------



## brokenpoem (Nov 28, 2007)

little nin said:


> ^ when the others wake up they will tell you about everyone you mentioned
> 
> hmm, called ^ (use bro), def-jam all good with it, droppin soonish



Can't wait for this album, I heard that "^ (use bro)" was the original album title and that some of the tracks on it were suppose to be on "Hip Hop is Dead".  The reason why they stuck with the latter title was because having the overt political songs would have clashed with the Hip Hop is Dead theme.Just something I heard.



> Originally posted by
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah I really dig Ali, but Slug not so much, and seeing as your screenname is Slug this may piss you off, sorry.


----------



## little nin (Nov 28, 2007)

pimp that man


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 28, 2007)

It's a dope mixtape, but it's already been pimped. 

You might as well put a link in here for people that missed the pimp thread because it's probably too far back in the pages to find manually and the search function is down.


----------



## little nin (Nov 28, 2007)

>_<

what's the next thing to drop that's sposed to have us like ""?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 28, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> *It's a dope mixtape, but it's already been pimped. *
> 
> You might as well put a link in here for people that missed the pimp thread because it's probably to far back in the pages to find and the search function is down.


Yet another five bucks I could've saved.


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 28, 2007)

If the album or mixtape is out, then you can even request it in the designated thread instead of looking for the pimp thread. But it's good that you're supporting the artists.

--

Single off *The Big Doe Rehab*

*Audio:* Ghostface ft. Raekwon & Method Man - Yolanda’s House


----------



## little nin (Nov 28, 2007)

^ like it, pref ghostface on the track there

beats sick


----------



## brokenpoem (Nov 28, 2007)

Saul Williams on Wake-up Show - Interesting thoughts on Hip Hop

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=TyxfN6K-AEY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Space Jam (Nov 28, 2007)

brokenpoem said:


> Saul Williams on Wake-up Show - Interesting thoughts on Hip Hop
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=TyxfN6K-AEY[/YOUTUBE]



Good Lookin.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 28, 2007)

*Nas' Controversial LP Bumped to February*



Nas' album got pushed back to February. I knew it would happen. I bet it gets pushed back even further. First single apparently due in January.


----------



## little nin (Nov 28, 2007)

damn, was looking forward to see what he was gonna come with soon aswell


----------



## Space Jam (Nov 28, 2007)

By Chuck “Jigsaw” Creekmur

Mood Muzik 2: Can It Get Any Worse? was released about two years ago to critical acclaim for one benched rapper named Joe Budden. Finally, off Def Jam’s gargantuan shelf, he now offers Mood Muzik 3: It’s About to Get Worse, the latest in the trilogy. The offering shows that Budden hasn’t missed a step and, while some of the anger has subsided, he’s still got plenty of emotion to go around. AllHipHop.com presents the worst preview ever written – track by moody track.



“Hiatus”

Produced by Mellow Madness

A series of voice mail messages from Budden’s friends and associates leads the listener into a banger called “Hiatus.” The song has a vibe along the lines of Eminem's Marshall Mathers LP era and Joe’s voice bellows with an unorthodox flow. For some reason Joe is able to rap for five minutes straight and still captivate the listener. The beat of the song is a roller coaster that dips up and down at a rapid rate. Never boring, this is lyrical boot camp.


Memorable lines:


“Two years, waits up, still sleep, wake up / Girl, gon’ break up / Mind right, cake up / Friends came, friends left / Bullsh*t is endless /Then that Hip-Hop, really not impressed.”


“No wonder I picked up triggers to beef / I only ever fist-fought with n***as bigger than me.”


“What’s what, whose who / Paranoid as usual / Gripping on my deuce-deuce / either way a lose-lose.”


"Ventilation"

Produced by Klasix


After the feverish first song, Joe quickly slows it down with this one. Flow-wise, he is still offering barbed rhymes, but allows the sample to lead the way. “Ventilation” offers a lot of self-examination here, but the packs a punch nonetheless. Adlibs add to the affect as well.


Memorable lines:


“I kept brushing off my shoulder 'til the chip was gone / Left the Benz at the dealer ‘til the kit was on / I don’t feel n***as song so / While y’all at the awards, I’m loading up on ratchets / that’s the Tip (T.I.P.) I’m on.”


“Sometimes you gotta lose a fight if you trying to win the war / I’m focused on tomorrow / Done seeing my friends in the rearview thinking we really closer than we are.”


“They say, “How you sit so long when you spew classics?” / I tell n***as I can’t understand it - that’s “Blue Magic.”


“I’m looking in his casket like he had no face / I was at a loss for words like ‘Fiascogate.’”


"Talk To 'Em"
Produced by Mellow Madness


The gloves come off on the first track of Mood Muzik 3. There are no names named, but “Hiatus” represents some of the angry sentiments expressed on Mood Muzik 2. Backed by a hyperactive track, Joe lets a lot of the frustration out. He appears to be dissing Jay-Z and tosses a few stones at the man he once proclaimed his favorite rapper.


Memorable lines:


“I’m a boss and you not / sh*t, they even tried to kill Frank Lucas”


"Feeling funktified and get a bottle to a face"


"Are we hustling are or we grown up? / Every time I hear you you changing your tone up."


“When the new generation think about Jordan / all they remember is when Iverson crossed him.”


"Take off the blazer and loosen up the tie / n***a fell in love and Superman died."


"Every encore ain’t a good one"



"Warfare"

Produced by the Klasix

Featuring Joel Ortiz


Enter Joel Ortiz, who blesses Mood Muzik 3 with a welcomed change of pace. Joe steps up the flow to further compliment the Big Pun influenced style of his New York counterpart. The song clocks in just under three minutes; a perfect length of time. The Klasix give the dynamic duo a big beat that pounds with a hodge-podge of piano, electric guitar and assorted drums.


Memorable Lines:


Joel Ortiz:


“I was really in the lobby with the grams trying to take guap / In the hallway all they is or they ain’t hot / listening to Hot 9 like, “What do they got they I don’t?” / With a blindfold, I everyone they say is hot / It's too easy, I feel that I’ma cheater / The flow is heavy / yours light like a slice of pita / When moms was pregnant, she was lighting reefer – but that’s why I’m nice / In the middle of Alaska, I’ll write a heater”


"Dear Diary"

Produced by Sultan


“Dear Diary” is a stroll down memory lane. The walk is slow, deliberate and honest, where he unravels his deepest emotions. Joe expresses his love for his real team and contempt for those that are no longer with him. But the song also expresses some major pain like that character Damon Wayans once played. The last leg of this song, Joe expresses frustration and anger towards the mother of his son, a sentiment that will resonate with fathers.


Memorable lines:


“Some things are so embedded in our heads / looking for O’s, but get X’s / dealing with ya ex’s / I was a long line away from the Tetris / You sent me the “L” that sent me to Hell / To the point where I’m denied my son / I don’t see him don’t talk to him / I don’t greet him don’t walk with him / But I pay for him like he’s an object / No matter how right I am in court I can’t object .”


"Get No Younger"

Produced by Klasix

Featuring Ezo


“Get No Younger” is the first song that has Joe dipping his feet into commercial waters. His diversity is on full display with a strong assist by singer Ezo, who croons “Fall or the summer…streets is pulling me under…ain’t getting no younger.” Plain and simple, this is a song to ride to with the windows down on a long highway during warm weather.


Memorable lines:


“I’ma 80’s baby with a 60’s mind state / Yankee fitted backwards, looking at whipper snappers/ Living young and restless / Never mind who the best is / They need to get rid of that style – put it on Craig’s List.”


"Star Inside of Me"

Produced by Dub B


“Inside of Me” represents the lead single of Mood Muzik 3. Here Joe reasserts the many notions considered when he first came out – that he is destined to be a star. The song also represents a commercial-flavor tune that has started to get picked up by music outlets on the East Coast. Internet aficionados will cry foul, but the female and pop population is likely to get open. This also represents the only song produced by longtime collaborator Dub-B.


Memorable lines:

“I write mood music / Know a lot of you ain’t used to it / Jot my life on wax / I’m putting you through it / No lies, its all truth to it”


“They used to say we were losers / I beg to differ – that ain’t me / Through the music because its (inside of me).”


Killa BH skit

Produced by Kill BH



"Send Him Our Love"

(Stack Bundles Dedication)

Produced by the Klasix


The light mood of Killa BH, rapid shifts to a somber one with “Send Him Our Love,” a moving dedication to the late Stack Bundles. Over a distinctive sample from a random 80’s rock band, Joe tells the story of his former partner in rhyme. The song’s refrain is peppered with Joe reflecting on the lighter times with Stack. The last verse is particularly poignant where Budden envisions his friend is now in heaven rapping, rocking and chilling with rap’s greats like Pac, Biggie, and Jam Master Jay.


Memorable lines:


“I’m looking in your casket praying a n***a get up / For a minute I couldn’t help but think that you were set up / No matter who you are you gotta answer when the Lord calling / I told you go and f**k with Jimmy, that’s before “Ballin’”


“Another Black man taken by a Black hand / Wish your last night in the club / We coulda saved your last dance – Gotdamn.”


“I know the kids really need you / I keep telling them Pac wanted to sign you / Big needed to see you / Pun wanted to cipher /[Big] L wanted you to bring some of that good kush up and get a little higher.”


"Family Reunion"

Featuring Fabolous and The A-Team (Ransom & Hitchcock)

Produced by Shatek The Producer


Ironically, Ransom and Joe, now mortal enemies, bookmark this posse cut with excellent verses. Reports out of Joe’s camp suggest that Ransom’s verse will be removed or defaced in some musical way since he and Joe no longer roll tight. “Family Reunion” also features memorable cameos by Fabolous and Hitchcock, who present a more laid back style than the feverish Ransom.


Memorable lines:


Ransom: “You did it, I done it, you get it, I punish, the chick that I come with / I separate her rib from her stomach / I’m a boss / when I spit it you love it / Matter [of] fact – I’m a Viking / I need a whole village to ‘plunage’ [plunder].”


Hitchcock: “In the bing I’m like Ving Rhames, I bring pain / I sling cane off the wing like I’m King James”



Fabolous: “I’m that n***a. Who you dudes? / Some broke n***as that trying to get some Youtube views.”



Joe Budden: “How ya’ll feel y’all selves? [you should] kill y’all selves / ‘Cause Cowboys don’t need you – you Bill Parcells.”



Joe Budden: “Been in the bing for days / Show you how I’m real / Went home to the truck with the Optimus Prime Grill.”



Joe Budden: “Tell me how you a thug and you Superman / I just seen you in the club doing the Superman.”


----------



## Space Jam (Nov 28, 2007)

"5th Gear”

Produced by Sultan


“5th Gear” is a similar record to “Talk To ‘Em,” just at a faster pace. Joe goes straight through like a freight train with no brakes or stops, which is a reoccurring happening on Mood Muzik 3. For fans that love to hear Joe spit flames, this further solidifies his status as one of the best emcees. Casual listeners might not be attracted in the same manner as die-hard followers.


Memorable Lines:


“The game used to make you sell your soul / now its gotta come with a dance.”


“When the world’s against you well / Nah, I’ll never snitch, but I’ll let the pencil tell / I suffer from wrong-thinking / So I avoid straight jackets and the b***h that dumped Sean Kingston.”


“If life’s a b***h, it ain’t just R.Kelly and Ush f***in’ the same girl”


“Play Vanilla Ice, I get Suge Knight on ‘em.”


"Roll Call"

Produced by Sultan


“Is anybody tired of that bubblegum sh*t?” Joe Budden asks in the first moments of “Roll Call.” This amped up song is like a one-man posse cut that doubles as a platform to express the frustration associated with being a talented artist unable to get comparable traction in the slippery slope of the music industry. For Budden, many of the humdingers are directed to Def Jam, his former label. If Mood Muzik 3 was a dagger, this would be the point.


Memorable lines:


“I could scream Def Jam and what they used to be, but that ain’t for me to say, that’s for you to see / Whether it's Method Man or Redman, Ghostface, Young Gunz / Need I say Freeway? The proof is me/ Still don’t believe me then where’s Peedi Peedi? / They ain’t really giving a f**k unless you Jeezy.”


“If you ain’t the president or Kanye / You won’t see the time of day.”


“I finally figured out that hate is the new love.”


“Don’t mind me / Last of a dying breed / Want to take Rap and bring it back to the 90’s.”


"Secrets"

Produced by Klasix


This sordid tale could be a candidate for Illseed’s “Signs The World Is Ending.” It weaves a saga about a couple lost Black girls, a confused Black man and the ensuing deadly collision. Nothing is what it seems in “Secrets;” as it may require a couple of listens before the message sinks in. Musically, the song changes frequently with live drums, bass, electric guitar and a singer for effect, offering a tale suggestive of MM2’s “Three Sides To A Story.”


Memorable lines:


“I made it rain on her once and b***h couldn’t say thank you.”


“I tried to talk to him / He ain’t get the message / She looking sick and sickly, exceeding anorexic.”


“I don’t rap too fast, n***as listen too slow – dumb motherf***ers (song adlibs)”


"All of Me"

Produced by Klasix

Featuring Imani


This is by far the moodiest record on Mood Muzik 3. The production, assumed by the multi-faceted crew The Klasix, creates a somber, brooding ambiance full of flutes and airy singing. The song itself is standard Budden fare in that is looks back on the rapper’s life, as he recollects his rights, wrongs, and mishaps. He also stares at the baffling current events like his recent beef with former friend Ransom. In one particular section of the song, Budden weaves a tale about a friend with a brain tumor, only three weeks to live and how the pensive rapper didn’t call back before she expired.


Memorable lines:


“She put on a show that you can’t stage / She made the s**t sound effortless / I was damn near in tears checking my messages.”


“I ain’t here ‘cause I feel down / I’m here ‘cause I got up.”


“And then I’m going back and forth with Ransom/ The sh*t came outta nowhere, was real random / According to him, I’m responsible for Jerz too / I never help n***as? How the f**k you think they heard you?”


"Folger's Brother"

By Killa BH


Killa BH drops a humorous parody of Kanye West’s “Big Brother.”


Memorable lines:


“I told Joe I brush my teeth with Colgate / Next thing I know he brush his teeth with Colgate / Back of my mind, I’m like Jumpoff no way…”


“I’m bout to get like Craig Mack and put the flavor in ya ear – uh-huh, uh-huh.”


“I’m hot like a hundred degrees.”


"Long Way to Go"

Feat Mr. Probz

Produced by Soulsearchin'


Mr. Probz, a singer from Amsterdam, sets the tone with his unique singing voice, which is featured on the hook of “Long Way To Go.” Joe even gets his sing on in the bridge of the song, which is a return to his musical roots. This song represents a personal and universal struggle and has Joe examining his own issues, but also those of Sean Bell, Virginia Tech, Hurricane Katrina, Don Imus, and Michael “Kramer” Richards.


Memorable lines:


“I don’t do things like I used-ta / The past is the past. I’m presently thinking ‘bout the future / Certain n***as betting I fall / I’m speed jogging through the quicksand / I’m juggling three medicine balls/ See I’m coming up / Used to share a room with three cell mates / Now, I tower over the Devil, but this ain’t 'Hell Date.'”


“F**k a drink and a two-step, I’m two steps from a drink.”


“If I fall like Beyonce, I just get up and keep dancing.”


“Never been a goal I couldn’t reach / Never been a lesson I couldn’t teach.” (Singing)


"Thou Shall Not Fall"

Produced by Klasix


Over a big beat and hand claps, The Klasix give Joey a beat that is reminiscent of Queen’s classic rock song “We Will Rock You.” With the chorus of children singing, it's also a reminder that Shady Records wouldn’t be such a bad home for Budden if it can be arranged. This is definitely a track that that “Toy Soldiers” crossover/rock vibe. On this one Joe, addresses the AllHipHop.com Celebrity Rap Battle, which eventually lead to real Rap “battles” between Mistah F.A.B. and Royce. F.A.B. said an off-the-head freestyle about Joe’s younger brother, which happened in real life. The tension is captured in his oddly uplifting song.


Memorable lines:


“I only respect one Fab and I’m friends with him / Phonte backed out, n***as pumped sense in him / They went and pumped slugs in my little brother, but dog I still love Little Brother.”


“You gotta shoot at Ma Dukes before the Tec spits / I don’t go out looking for Drama like the Feds did.”


"Still My Hood"

Produced by Wyks


Through all the stress, pain and turbulence, Budden still manages to land on a positive note with “Still My Hood.” Still living in New Jersey, he takes the voyeur on a voyage of the neighborhood that reared the rapper. Joe expresses contempt for the environmental conditions yet his undying love for the ‘hood.


Memorable lines:


“And [you] know n***as is rats / Some boys is wired and the food in the supermarket is all expired / Every block is a liquor store, an abandoned building / Drunk parents at the liquor store abandoning their children.”


“If you never been, you can never know about it / System’s f***ed up, jails is overcrowded.”


“And I rate nothing above it / I know it seems odd but I hate it and I love it / Nah, I hate that I love it.”


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 28, 2007)

Go download Big Dough Rehab


----------



## rockstar sin (Nov 28, 2007)

Snake_108 said:


> Nas' album got pushed back to February. I knew it would happen. I bet it gets pushed back even further. First single apparently due in January.



What makes it worse is that "^ (use bro)" is coming out on Black History Month.


----------



## jkingler (Nov 28, 2007)

Do you think they intend to do it for that reason? I must say, it's ideal, if publicity is their aim.


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 28, 2007)

Nas knows what he's doing by placing it on that date. On what hand, he could be doing it to heighten the controversy around the title, but I'm hoping it's because the content of the album correlates with the topics that are discussed during Black History Month.


----------



## jkingler (Nov 28, 2007)

There are definitely a number of reasons to release it at that particular time. Publicity/controversy. Contemplation/discourse. And while Nas would likely choose to do this for the latter, I am sure his label is pushing it for the former.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 28, 2007)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> What makes it worse is that "^ (use bro)" is coming out on Black History Month.



Fox News are probably gonna try and petition white people's right to say '^ (use bro)' again. 

I doubt this was Nas' idea though, he wanted a December release if he could put it together fast enough. Can't say what the label are up to. I read one article saying that Jermaine Dupri was set to produce the majority of Nas' new LP. He's got Diddy on at least one track too. Nas' best hope is Salaam coming correct .. he should have got Premo on this record.


----------



## rockstar sin (Nov 28, 2007)

Snake_108 said:


> Fox News are probably gonna try and petition white people's right to say '^ (use bro)' again.
> 
> I doubt this was Nas' idea though, he wanted a December release if he could put it together fast enough. Can't say what the label are up to. I read one article saying that Jermaine Dupri was set to produce the majority of Nas' new LP. He's got Diddy on at least one track too. Nas' best hope is Salaam coming correct .. he should have got Premo on this record.



Jermaine Dupri producing the majority of Nas album?  I pray to God that's not true.


----------



## King (Nov 28, 2007)

If Jermaine Dupri produces anything for the album "^ (use bro)", I think I'm going to shoot myself.


----------



## delirium (Nov 28, 2007)

brokenpoem said:


> Saul Williams on Wake-up Show - Interesting thoughts on Hip Hop
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Something like this gets posted in here and no one has anything to say?

I heard this a while back but he was dropping a lot of shit on that. The idea of Hip Hop songs no longer rebelling, what it means to rock ice.

Hip Hop is safe though. And this is an old interview. Looking at the state of the mainstream, it hasn't changed much. And we're that much closer to losing Hip Hop. Where regardless of what the underground brings, Hip Hop won't be taken seriously anymore.


----------



## Bender (Nov 28, 2007)

King Moveknat said:


> If Jermaine Dupri produces anything for the album "^ (use bro)", I think I'm going to shoot myself.



Man,  what you hating on Jermaine for? Make it sound like he gonna do a terrible job? The man did an ill job on Jay-Z's album American Gangster and look how that shit turned out.


----------



## King (Nov 28, 2007)

Jermaine Dupri and Nas put together is like Peanut Butter and Pickles.

At least to me.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Nov 28, 2007)

Delirium said:


> Something like this gets posted in here and no one has anything to say?
> 
> I heard this a while back but he was dropping a lot of shit on that. The idea of Hip Hop songs no longer rebelling, what it means to rock ice.
> 
> Hip Hop is safe though. And this is an old interview. Looking at the state of the mainstream, it hasn't changed much. And we're that much closer to losing Hip Hop. Where regardless of what the underground brings, Hip Hop won't be taken seriously anymore.



Damn, I hadn't heard that interview before.  He's got a lot of damn good points.  When I tell people I like rap they're like "it all sounds the same, it's all about bitches and hoes and getting money." 

There are some mainstream guys that have a message like Dead Prez, Talib Kweli, and even Kanye has some good things to say sometimes.  However, the fact is if an artist is too free to speak their mind they don't get the record deals and we have to find them underground.  It's sad but that's just the way it is.  Jay-Z freely tells the public he dumbed himself down to sell records and they eat his shit up.  That has to tell you something.

On a totally unrelated note I fucking love Illogic.  Does he have other albums besides Unforseen Shadows?


----------



## DA Dave (Nov 28, 2007)

King Moveknat said:


> Jermaine Dupri and Nas put together is like Peanut Butter and Pickles.
> 
> At least to me.



In that case a pregnant women could prolly get down to it then.


----------



## brokenpoem (Nov 29, 2007)

Delirium said:


> Something like this gets posted in here and no one has anything to say?
> 
> I heard this a while back but he was dropping a lot of shit on that. The idea of Hip Hop songs no longer rebelling, what it means to rock ice.
> 
> Hip Hop is safe though. And this is an old interview. Looking at the state of the mainstream, it hasn't changed much. And we're that much closer to losing Hip Hop. Where regardless of what the underground brings, Hip Hop won't be taken seriously anymore.



I have heard him say a lot of these things before, even in person.  

You make very good points there.  I definitely do think we are losing Hip Hop and both sides (if there are "sides") underground and mainstream are not really dealing with it, well at least some underground cats.


----------



## delirium (Nov 29, 2007)

The Faint Smile said:


> Jay-Z freely tells the public he dumbed himself down to sell records and they eat his shit up.  That has to tell you something.



I think this has to do with the fact that a majority of today's listeners don't know the history of Hip Hop. They don't know who Kool Herc is. They think that it's all about the emcee. Just look at how Hip Hop is represented in the media. Where's the graffiti? Where's the b-boying? The DJ isn't just there to put on an instrumental for the emcee to spit his lyrics to, y'know?

Shit is just hella distorted. And it's just like what Saul was saying. Now, I don't know if it's Hip Hop that bought into the system or the system bought Hip Hop, but it's been integrated. It's "accepted" in the mainstream and ultimately,  neutered. The shit is safe. And people don't even know. They're in a comfort zone with the shit so how exactly are we supposed to fix this?

Start teaching the history again. Let people know how this shit came up. Then it'll make sense that what's going down shouldn't be.



The Faint Smile said:


> On a totally unrelated note I fucking love Illogic.  Does he have other albums besides Unforseen Shadows?



He's got Got Lyrics, Celestial Clockwork & Write to Death II - The Missing Pieces.

If anything.. get yourself Celestial Clockwork. ACE Illogic work right there.



brokenpoem said:


> I have heard him say a lot of these things before, even in person.
> 
> You make very good points there.  I definitely do think we are losing Hip Hop and both sides (if there are "sides") underground and mainstream are not really dealing with it, well at least some underground cats.



I've heard him say a lot of that stuff live as well. I've gone to see him three times already.

There's people still doing what needs to be done (on either "side"). They're just getting overrun by garbage. Their message isn't hitting enough people 'cause you gotta wad through so much bullshit.


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 29, 2007)

*Latest Feature On Lupe Fiasco*



> “‘LupEND’ — that’s going to be my last album’s title. When you play a videogame, you can only put in three letters for your name and when the game’s over, those three letters and ‘END’ pop up. My next record might be my last one.”



Full Article

--

*More Details On The New Nas Album*



> “I have a song called ‘The Fear,’ ” he said. “The full title of the record is ‘The Fear of the Black Man’s D—.’ That’s some sh– you can get comedy [from], or you can get some seriousness from it when you talk about the barbaric castrations that happened in our past - which is very serious, nothing to laugh at.”


----------



## LayZ (Nov 29, 2007)

Man I really hope Lupe's next album isn't his last.


----------



## King (Nov 29, 2007)

I need to start listening to Lupe.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Nov 29, 2007)

I've listened to some Lupe and the only song I liked a lot was 'Kick Push.'  Maybe I'm not listening to the right stuff?

@Del, cool thanks for the recommendation.  I'll definitely look that up.  

So my friend made this really cool Aesop mix with RJD2 and Portishead beats in the background.  If I could figure out how to upload things would anyone be interested in it?


----------



## rockstar sin (Nov 29, 2007)

^You're definitely not if you think _"Kick Push"_ is his best track.  Go and listen to "_Dumb it Down_" or "_American Terrorist_" or "_Conflict Diamonds._"


----------



## Space Jam (Nov 29, 2007)

Anyone else lookin foward to Mood Muzik 3  ? Joe Budden is nice, and that means something comming from me


----------



## LayZ (Nov 29, 2007)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> ^You're definitely not if you think _"Kick Push"_ is his best track.  Go and listen to "_Dumb it Down_" or "_American Terrorist_" or "_Conflict Diamonds._"



Check out "Failure" and "Handcuffs" too.


----------



## Emery (Nov 29, 2007)

i haz requst plz fufill lulz



I would like albums from Blu & Exile, CYNE, and Shing02, please.


----------



## Emery (Nov 29, 2007)

^  Thanks.  I already had Luv(sic), though.  


Shingo really needs to get on that.  I think he's great, to be honest.


Anyone got some CYNE?


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 29, 2007)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> ^You're definitely not if you think _"Kick Push"_ is his best track.  Go and listen to "_Dumb it Down_" or "_American Terrorist_" or "_Conflict Diamonds._"



I suggest "Daydream", "Kick Push 2" "The Cool" and "Mean and Vicious"


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions everyone.  I'll see if those tracks change my mind about Lupe.  I snagged that Blu & Exile too...been trying to find that and Cyne for a while now.


----------



## delirium (Nov 30, 2007)

> Shing02 has no solo albums



Actually.. he has 400 and LTD EXP Mix. Both of them are him rapping in Japanese though. He has no solos in english that I know of.


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 30, 2007)

Okay, my bad. The only J-rap I've got is the nobodyknows+ album lol.


----------



## jkingler (Nov 30, 2007)

Shing comes nice on his Jp albums. Unfortunately, I just can't vibe to things I don't understand when they aren't beautifully vocalized, for some reason. So I love Flamenco and Bossa Nova and Japanese folk music, etc. It's just that Japanese rap is essentially syncopated scat, as far as I can tell, and while I like scat to a certain extent (no, not the jenkem kind ), I wouldn't DL or keep a record comprised solely of scat music.

/shrug

And am I the only one who isn't all that impressed by Dumb it Down? I mean, it's better than most of the shit on the air, by far, but Lupe's voice sounds lame on that track, IMO, and he's come across as much smarter than that on pretty much every other track of his I can think of, really. XD

I mean, the chorus is hilarious and wonderfully satirical, but aside from that, it sounds like a written Weezy freestyle.


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 30, 2007)

Dumb It Down is kinda lame, sounds like Lupe's is attempting to be extrmely esoteric and failing. Choruses are hilarious though, the white dude and girls in the video were the best.


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 30, 2007)

MT that's the second time, you've bashed that track, I think the concept went over your head . 

Why do you have it advertise in your signature, if you dislike it?


----------



## delirium (Nov 30, 2007)

I love hip hop in a language I don't understand. Except french. Sometimes it doesn't come off. It's alright sometimes. But other times it might be better for me if I could understand it.

As for Dumb it Down. Yeah. I wasn't feeling it as much as other people were, either.


----------



## Cax (Nov 30, 2007)

I like dumb it down. It's puttin out a good message from himself, and it flows well for me.


----------



## DA Dave (Nov 30, 2007)

Cax said:


> I like dumb it down. It's puttin out a good message from himself, and it flows well for me.



I agree, cant wait to hear his whole album.

Superstar is a hot track too.


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 30, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> MT that's the second time, you've bashed that track, I think the concept went over your head .
> 
> Why do you have it advertise in your signature, if you dislike it?



I Googled " The Cool" and it was the only sig worthy image I saw.

Speaking of  The Cool, has it leaked yet, nearly every other big December release has.


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 30, 2007)

No, it hasn't and that's probably because he planned to only bring the pieces together about three weeks before the release. I don't know if that still occurred because he did push the album back by a month.


----------



## mow (Nov 30, 2007)

> “‘LupEND’ — that’s going to be my last album’s title. When you play a videogame, you can only put in three letters for your name and when the game’s over, those three letters and ‘END’ pop up. My next record might be my last one.”





in other news:

Vogon poetry is of course, the third worst in the universe. The second worst is that of the Azgoths of Kria. During a recitation by their poet master Grunthos the Flatulent of his poem "Ode to a Small Lump of Green Putty I Found in My Armpit One Midsummer Morning" four of his audience died of internal haemorrhaging and the president of the Mid-Galactic Arts Nobbling Council survived by gnawing one of his own legs off. Grunthos was reported to have been "disappointed" by the poem's reception, and was about to embark on a reading of his 12-book epic entitled "My Favourite Bathtime Gurgles" when his own major intestine, in a desperate attempt to save humanity, leapt straight up through his neck and throttled his brain. The very worst poetry of all perished along with its creator, Dose One of USA, in the destruction of the planet Earth. Vogon poetry is mild by comparison.


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 30, 2007)

Hi-Tek - Hi-Teknology 3


----------



## Cax (Nov 30, 2007)

Im sorry moe, this is off topic, but your sig's blackness hardly prevails.. if you want, send me the original image like that, just not all blackman. I'll try make it look more of a real black Capt.


----------



## delirium (Nov 30, 2007)

Cax said:


> Im sorry moe, this is off topic, but your sig's blackness hardly prevails.. if you want, send me the original image like that, just not all blackman. I'll try make it look more of a real black Capt.



I think that's the point. moe is the whitest black man you'll ever meet. xDDD


----------



## Green Lantern (Nov 30, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> I suggest "Daydream", "Kick Push 2" "The Cool" and "Mean and Vicious"



Don't forget Switch (The Science Project), The Instrumental and Glory.


----------



## rockstar sin (Nov 30, 2007)

I just had to, mow.


----------



## mow (Nov 30, 2007)

^ tis fine XD



Delirium said:


> I think that's the point. moe is the whitest black man you'll ever meet. xDDD



the truth XD furthur more i used MS PAINT to conjour up that masterpiece, are you trying to tell me that there exists a graphic program that is superior to MS PAINT cax? hm? 

and about lupe, i honestly cant give a darn even if it was v.10 xD I mean; One half baked (at best) that sounded like a Kanye record part deux for the most part (hella bad thing) record to his name, a soon to be released record everyone is hailing as the best thing even though it hasnt even been released, and mofo is talkign about next record being his final as if he had a stellar career drenched with twenty 10/10 records. A fantastic case of overhypeness. medocricy and blergh. I'll just quote the King of Chi-town
_
Want to be in the rap race but ain't ran one lap
Ran so far from the streets that you can't come back
You tripping with nowhere to unpack, forgot that_

and io know someone is gonna say im hating on Lupe and all that crap , so another quote by the king of chi-town to hush em up

_Though some of that shit y'all pop true it, I ain't relating
If I don't like it, I don't like it, that don't mean that I'm hating
I just want to innovate and stimulate minds
Travel the world and penetrate the times
Escape through rhythms in search of peace and wisdom
Raps are smoke signals letting the streets know I'm with 'em_


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 30, 2007)

You're underrating Lupe. Listen to F&L, don't just skim through it.


----------



## mow (Nov 30, 2007)

I never skim through music. 

EDIT: If _Food & Liquor_ was a cosmic comic entity we in the comic world would instantly call it a low-tier. 

I know it's just his freshmen effort, so im not gonna hold it against him (despite it being painfully "just okay" at best and sounded more like Kanye west, which as i said is a terrible thing), and it's not liek im going to automatically label _The Cool_ as the sickness that renders bleeding wounds puss-filled and makes musical earss strile, becuase I have yet to hear it, and wont pass any judgment till i hear it.  but people need to stop acting as if Lupe and that F&L record is so fucking brilliant as if it was is Illmatic + Resurrection + Black On Both Sides all wrapped up in one, becuase it's isnt.not even close.


----------



## Biscuits (Nov 30, 2007)

mow said:


> ^ tis fine XD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree sir...


----------------

Lupe is solid and all but the hype surrounding his next LP is a bit much...

And Common is and will forever be Chicago's finest...


----------



## King (Nov 30, 2007)

Common is way better than Lupe. No one can tell me otherwise.


----------



## Crowe (Nov 30, 2007)

Delirium said:


> I love hip hop in a language I don't understand. Except french. Sometimes it doesn't come off. It's alright sometimes. But other times it might be better for me if I could understand it.


You must be kidding? The french language allows rap to have an incredible flow, guess you just have heard bad french rappers. I ought to get in touch with my friend who's an incredibly fan of french hip-hop and got an insane collection.


----------



## King (Nov 30, 2007)

I hate every other type of language hip-hop, except for english, because of the fact that I don't understand it and the shit is a rip-off.


----------



## Biscuits (Nov 30, 2007)

King Moveknat said:


> I hate every other type of language hip-hop, except for english, because of the fact that I don't understand it and the shit is a rip-off.


Rip-off? That's a pretty ignorant think to say,my dude.
You don't need to understand the language to identify a type of music as Hip-Hop.Hip-Hop is huge in other countries not just in the U.S and U.K...


----------



## delirium (Nov 30, 2007)

pek the villain said:


> You must be kidding? The french language allows rap to have an incredible flow, guess you just have heard bad french rappers. I ought to get in touch with my friend who's an incredibly fan of french hip-hop and got an insane collection.



I took French for a semester and part of my lab was listening or watching things in French. We were given the choice. I chose to listen to a bunch of French albums. I've listened to cats like MC Solaar and I just didn't like it. Some of them were alright but for the most part I'd rather understand what they're saying.


----------



## Slug (Nov 30, 2007)

del- check out iam or fonky family. get in touch with me and i could send you either over aim


----------



## delirium (Nov 30, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> You're underrating Lupe. Listen to F&L, don't just skim through it.



lol P you need to come with better arguments. Just because someone doesn't like Lupe doesn't mean that the music is going over their heads or they're not listening to the music.

In fact.. that's kind of insulting for you to insinuate that. xD

--

@Slug: I don't have AIM anymore.

Of course.. when I talk about how it sounded bad.. I'm just talking about they way the lyrics being spit sounded. It wasn't for me. I'd rather get back into it when I'm fluent in French so I could understand what they're saying and I'll probably have a better appreciation for it.


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 30, 2007)

Del, I wasn't being serious on both accounts. What I said to moe was actually a Jay-Z lyric and I said it in light humour, but I guess that can't be transferred through the internet. I'll formulate a proper argument as to why Lupe is far from mediocre before the night is over.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 30, 2007)

I don't listen to non-English spoken hip-hop because I like to understand whatever I'm listening to, not much more to it. 

I'm not that much of a Lupe fan, though Food & Liquor was a nice album especially that year. I respected him more before his emotional internet rants. I'm hearing things about him that sound mad arrogant for a dude in his position who's only on his second album, which is a bit disappointing. 

By the way, is The Cool coming out this year? He's gonna have to come harder than his debut if he wants to get album of the year. Hip-Hop's had a good year. 

_I'm about to pimp an overlooked '07 gem, so keep your eyes peeled in the Music Pimp section._


----------



## rockstar sin (Nov 30, 2007)

Snake_108 said:


> I don't listen to non-English spoken hip-hop because I like to understand whatever I'm listening to, not much more to it.
> 
> I'm not that much of a Lupe fan, though Food & Liquor was a nice album especially that year. I respected him more before his emotional internet rants. I'm hearing things about him that sound mad arrogant for a dude in his position who's only on his second album, which is a bit disappointing.
> 
> ...



What emotional internet rants?  You're bring up stuff from the rumor mill but if you didn't hear It from Lupe himself, then it doesn't mean a thing.  People didn't forgive him after that "A Tribe Called Quest" fiasco, and it's really messing up his image.  Even if he was arrogant, whose not arrogant in the game?  

@KM:  You're saying that Lupe can never be better than Common, and you didn't even listen to his music yet, which is weird because you once proclaimed that you listen to more shit than us.  Come back again.

@Moe:  Common is the king of Chicago, but some can say the same thing about Twista as well.  The point of the matter is, Lupe would give that dude a run for his money.

@Mystic:  I don't even know what to say to you, other than you bashed "Dumb it Down" twice, but have it in your sig.  I feel that the people who doesn't understand that track and where it's coming from, Lupe were referring to you in that track.


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 30, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> Dumb It Down is kinda lame, sounds like Lupe's is attempting to be extrmely esoteric and failing. Choruses are hilarious though, the white dude and girls in the video were the best.


Lupe is esoteric on quite a few of his tracks and is actually quite successful (for example; What It Do). You can't claim that he has failed because you didn't understand the point that he was trying to convey. An example would be GZA who raps about things that certain listeners don't always understand, but that doesn't make his songs lame. I can understand why you might not like the track very much, but you've said on three different occasions that the track is "lame".



mow said:


> a soon to be released record everyone is hailing as the best thing even though it hasnt even been released


That's a generalization. Yes, it's highly anticipated, but everyone isn't hailing it as the album of the year, and the few people doing that are only being wishful because they like his music.



mow said:


> and *mofo* is talkign about next record being his final as if he had a stellar career drenched with twenty 10/10 records. A fantastic case of overhypeness. medocricy and blergh.


Why did that article strike you as arrogant? Why can't he retire after three albums? No where in the article (if you read it), did he state that he's the GOAT, so he can rap up his career early and you're going to love his music. There are a lot of artists with less than three albums and they don't have "stellar career drenched with twenty 10/10 records" either.



mow said:


> I'll just quote the King of Chi-town


Common has nothing to do with this. He and Lupe can co-exist.



mow said:


> I never skim through music.
> 
> but people need to stop acting as if Lupe and that F&L record is so fucking brilliant as if it was is Illmatic + Resurrection + Black On Both Sides all wrapped up in one, becuase it's isnt.not even close.


You're not this vocal about the people claiming Lil' Wayne to be the GOAT, but surely that's a bigger falsity. Some people think Lupe is brilliant because that's their opinion of his music and it's justified (check out his mixtapes). He's no where near the quality of the aforementioned albums, but that doesn't mean he isn't good.



Delirium said:


> lol P you need to come with better arguments. Just because someone doesn't like Lupe doesn't mean that the music is going over their heads or they're not listening to the music.
> 
> In fact.. that's kind of insulting for you to insinuate that. xD


You've overlooked that there's a hint of hate in their posts. Maybe it's because they see people rating Lupe over Common and that's irritated them. But it's whatever, you don't have to like him, but I'm seeing too many people bash him, when it's wholly undue.



Snake_108 said:


> I'm not that much of a Lupe fan, though Food & Liquor was a nice album especially that year. I respected him more before his emotional internet rants. I'm hearing things about him that sound mad arrogant for a dude in his position who's only on his second album, which is a bit disappointing.


There was deformation of character involded there and a lot of the things being said were misconstrued. Anyway, this is besides the point because I'm talking about his music. When ever I say that I've lost respect for Nas, for whatever reason, you're quick to get on my back about it. 



Snake_108 said:


> By the way, is The Cool coming out this year? He's gonna have to come harder than his debut if he wants to get album of the year. Hip-Hop's had a good year.


I agree with the latter portion of your post, he will definitely have to increase the quality from his debut because there have been some really great albums this year.


----------



## delirium (Nov 30, 2007)

> but I'm seeing too many people bash him, when it's wholly undue.



moe's the only person who's expressed not liking him with Skeets being in agreement to moe's post. And MT said he disliked one song. That's too many people?

On the other hand, I've seen Lupe sets on multiple people.. a couple blogs on Lupe.. multiple Lupe threads created since I've been here etc. Dude gets love around here.

And as far as the "hate" goes and the "seemingly disconnected reference to Common". Common was brought into it because it was _his_ lyric and moe was basically quoting it because that summed up how he felt about Lupe and the massive amounts of praise he's getting from the other hip hop fans here.

*If I don't like it, I don't like it, that don't mean that I'm hating*

There's definitely some overhyping with Lupe. But how can there not be. A decent artist breaking through in the mainstream is cause for celebration.

I'd have to reread that article though. But from what I remember, he was hanging up his mic not because he's done enough in the game, but because the game is shady and hard for an artist like himself.

F&L was still sub par though.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 30, 2007)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> What emotional internet rants?  You're bring up stuff from the rumor mill but if you didn't hear It from Lupe himself, then it doesn't mean a thing.  People didn't forgive him after that "A Tribe Called Quest" fiasco, and it's really messing up his image.  Even if he was arrogant, whose not arrogant in the game?
> 
> @KM:  You're saying that Lupe can never be better than Common, and you didn't even listen to his music yet, which is weird because you once proclaimed that you listen to more shit than us.  Come back again.
> 
> ...



Nah I read it first-hand. At least twice complaining about haters and whatnot, once for that Tribe thing and one time after that. When I say I heard he was arrogant I'm not talking about in the studio where that's cool, but in concerts where he ain't getting the reception he thinks he deserves. He hasn't been hot long enough to expect to please the crowd without trying but I heard he was dissing the crowd for that at a recent show he did. Still, the main thing is the music anyway. I don't know if Lupe will ever be able to produce a _Resurrection_ .. Personally I don't think he'll surpass Common in the future. No-one can really say for sure though.



			
				Undercovermc said:
			
		

> There was deformation of character involded there and a lot of the things being said were misconstrued. Anyway, this is besides the point because I'm talking about his music. When ever I say that I've lost respect for Nas, for whatever reason, you're quick to get on my back about it.



Just the fact that he made an emotional e-rant tells me what I need to know. I didn't expect Saigon to do the same, but it happened. When you say you lost respect for Nas it's for dumb things like him joining Jay-Z or Jay-Z becoming 'his boss' or whatever. When Nas does e-rants and you say you lost respect for him I'll let it slide.


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 30, 2007)

Delirium said:


> moe's the only person who's expressed not liking him with Skeets being in agreement to moe's post. And MT said he disliked one song. That's too many people?
> 
> On the other hand, I've seen Lupe sets on multiple people.. a couple blogs on Lupe.. multiple Lupe threads created since I've been here etc. Dude gets love around here.
> 
> ...


When I said too many people, I didn't mean solely on NF, instead I'm talking about across several hip-hop boards. But the point remains the same because I'm saying he's underrated by hip-hop fans.

I don't think Moe can refute that people placing Lupe above Common, was a contributor to his outburst. Am I wrong, Moe?



Snake_108 said:


> Just the fact that he made an emotional e-rant tells me what I need to know. I didn't expect Saigon to do the same, but it happened. *When you say you lost respect for Nas it's for dumb things like him joining Jay-Z or Jay-Z becoming 'his boss' or whatever.* When Nas does e-rants and you say you lost respect for him I'll let it slide.


I'm playing with you when I say that. What I'm talking about is the instances where Nas has failed to meet the expectations of his fans. He was even extremely late to the concert that we both went to.


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 30, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> Lupe is esoteric on quite a few of his tracks and is actually quite successful (for example; What It Do). You can't claim that he has failed because you didn't understand the point that he was trying to convey. An example would be GZA who raps about things that certain listeners don't always understand, but that doesn't make his songs lame. I can understand why you might not like the track very much, but you've said on three different occasions that the track is "lame".
> .



I understand the point he's trying to make he just failed in the delivery, and note I said "trying to sound esoteric", the song is essentially a bunch of gibberish with a few gems of knowledge thrown in. It's nowhere near his best song lyrics or message-wise.


On Lupe's Emotional Rants: Apparently he's "tired of the business" already or something like that.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 30, 2007)

​
I'm throwin this album out there, everyone should hear this. Definitely one of the best albums released this year, but everyone's been sleeping, including me until recently. 

ONLINE

A must-hear.


----------



## Bender (Nov 30, 2007)

Rockst?r Sin said:


> ^You're definitely not if you think _"Kick Push"_ is his best track.  Go and listen to "_Dumb it Down_" or "_American Terrorist_" or "_Conflict Diamonds._"



Kick Push tight and all but dumb it down? 

That track sounds very very very corny. The beat too I was barely able to make it through the entire song. It's like cartoons of Loony Tunes with rap and Happy Days mixed all together. It's mediocre.


----------



## clouded_fate (Dec 1, 2007)

*Swedish Hip Hop*

Odd this wasn't already here...

videos galore



Looptroop
HIM - Wicked Game
HIM - Wicked Game
HIM - Wicked Game
HIM - Wicked Game
HIM - Wicked Game
HIM - Wicked Game
- Promoe solos
- HIM - Wicked Game
- HIM - Wicked Game
- HIM - Wicked Game
- Embee
- HIM - Wicked Game
- HIM - Wicked Game

Chords
HIM - Wicked Game
HIM - Wicked Game

Timbuktu
HIM - Wicked Game
HIM - Wicked Game


----------



## King (Dec 1, 2007)

Dumb it down is either really, really good or really, really bad to some of you people. It was a pretty good track to me and lyrics were sending a great message.

Lupe is definitely underrated through the public. I've heard some of Lupe's tracks, recently, and just like Jay-Z said, "He is a breath of fresh air for hip-hop.", or something like this.


----------



## delirium (Dec 1, 2007)

*Sharlock Poems*. G'head and look it up.


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 1, 2007)

Sharlock Poems - Blooming Sounds

I'm downloading it now.


----------



## delirium (Dec 1, 2007)

It's what I'm bumping right now.

Got the swagger of the mainstream with underground lyrical sensibilities. Most definitely feeling this.


----------



## King (Dec 1, 2007)

Sharlock Poems? Never heard of him/them. Are they any good?


----------



## mow (Dec 1, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> When I said too many people, I didn't mean solely on NF, instead I'm talking about across several hip-hop boards. But the point remains the same because I'm saying he's underrated by hip-hop fans.



again, i underhype him becuase I havent heard anything that he deserves hype up for. his freshmen effort was subpar, and that's how i feel about it. i heard the record even beore i heard any hypecause the cover was sweet 9 and as you and everyone else here know i have a facination with albums with good covers. heard it, fell flat on it's bum and idnt strike any chord. just the same way wu tang's 8 diagrams has with me. so when people go on ranting about how he's the best thing since a subway turkey sandwich (and other various derviteves) i feel the need to share my thoughs on him. you say i underrate him, others say we overrate him, im basically saying he hasnt coughed up a record that makes him worth rating. That doesnt mean he doesst possess the ability to release one (i will listen to the cool) but judging but what's out for my ears to spin, he's highly meh at best.

if anyone desrves hyping, it's Blu. A freshmen effort that's hones-to-god soulful, unique and fresh as hell that is a solid contender for top record of the year (and not just in hop hop?) yeah, that's worth the hype. because Blu delievered a full baked record which you can spin from start to finish withot having to skip a single song



> I don't think Moe can refute that people placing Lupe above Common, was a contributor to his outburst. Am I wrong, Moe?



outburst? this was merely stating my opinion about a subject bein currently discussed. its not like i just felt the need to stab @ lupe just cause the hate in me was boiling and made an utterly irrelvant post just to cuase drama, that's what Ive got *Oh Susanna* for mate XD. if anything it was the poking urge of using Do I give a darn. been trying to find use to post it for ages now, couldnt pass up the chance to do so with the lupEND news. so if anything blame it on my e-tardness xD

ofcourse i think it's inane to place lupe over common. it's like saying wayne is the GOAT as you mentioned. it's just retarded. how can you place one record infront of 5+ great records by an artist who is still as immensily relevant (not just becuase he's commerical, but cause he's damn good)? dont add up. and honestly, im not that childish to poke that old argument into every conv i take part in (again, that's what Oh susanna is for. christ i hate that woman) because:
1) im right about the common vs lupe argument 
2) see 1) 

seriously tho, I only quoted common cause that song expressed exactly how i felt. no more no less.

Ive never read any of his e rants, i dont even follow his personal news or shit. i dont do that with anyone, even kettel. the only artist i keep up to date with is Sam Beam, and that's based purely on the fact i would go googoo for him and my needy want to see pics of him in his various beard-forms =x so it's not like i have  personal vendatta against lupe. i just think he's only outting was 2.5/5 at best, meh-filld and unworthy of hype + the fact he's talking about a finale album would just get fanboys even more rabid, and gah...sasuke-much? XD


----------



## King (Dec 1, 2007)

> so when people go on ranting about how he's the best thing since a subway turkey sandwich (and other various derviteves) i feel the need to share my thoughs on him.



Wait, someone actually thinks Lupe is the best out right now? Who??? Because there is no way in hell he is.


----------



## mow (Dec 1, 2007)

exactly my point, nothing is better than subway turkey sandwich.

nothing 

anyhow, de railed conv alot as is. gonna check Sharlock Poems. and the distrcit soon as i get off work


----------



## delirium (Dec 1, 2007)

When you guys are done with that *Sharlock Poems* go check out *Blue Collar & Zone D*'s _LP = EP²_ m'kay?


----------



## Byxa (Dec 1, 2007)

Hi 

Hi 

Mine


----------



## rockstar sin (Dec 1, 2007)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Kick Push tight and all but dumb it down?
> 
> That track sounds very very very corny. The beat too I was barely able to make it through the entire song. It's like cartoons of Loony Tunes with rap and Happy Days mixed all together. It's mediocre.



You probably think T.I. is the greatest rapper ever too.

We all know who is the "true" King of Chicago, but no one can tell me that Lupe couldn't challenge Common when it comes to lyrics.


----------



## Bender (Dec 1, 2007)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> You probably think T.I. is the greatest rapper ever too.
> 
> We all know who is the "true" King of Chicago, but no one can tell me that Lupe couldn't challenge Common when it comes to lyrics.





T.I.'s shit is old and just another Jay-Z wannabe without all the commercialization shit and less business-like and more gangster. It's his little multiple personaltiy shit that makes me hate him.  

Common is the TRUE king of Chicago. He's been in the rap game waaay longer  than Lupe is a bit too new. I mean how long since his rap career began? It's been two years. Plus, he's too much of young cat and isn't as in the spotlight as Common has been. Common kills Lupe is still a few years away from reaching The cool that Common is.


----------



## Slug (Dec 1, 2007)

lupe is MANY years away from what common is. yes, lupe is a nice breath of fresh air in the stale state of mainstream hip hop that is now. but does he have the ability to stay fresh and stay relevant in the game for as long as common has? this is why common will always be the king of the chi, dude stays fresh and on top of it, not changing his style to just cash out.


----------



## Cax (Dec 1, 2007)

Could anyone pimp me some good Japanese Hiphop?

Also, can someone pimp me some *Home Made Kazoku*, that catchy Japanese hiphop group.


----------



## Bender (Dec 1, 2007)

Cax said:


> Could anyone pimp me some good Japanese Hiphop?
> 
> Also, can someone pimp me some *Home Made Kazoku*, that catchy Japanese hiphop group.



The dudes who made that first ending song for Naruto Shippuden?

Shit's hard to find yo'.


----------



## Cax (Dec 1, 2007)

I think they did - i've got a few of their songs and they sound good.


----------



## Bender (Dec 1, 2007)

Cax said:


> I think they did - i've got a few of their songs and they sound good.



Gree' they shit is hot specially this song

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0suscEg0N2c[/YOUTUBE]

Though I wish it wa english 

What they saying sound pretty raw

Also why we on the subject of Asian rappers

You should  check out Jin  


He's like an Asian Eminem except he be bringing more hot fire

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jsHzYjdRSkY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## rockstar sin (Dec 1, 2007)

lol@Jin's a Asian Eminem

I'm listening to Sherlock Poems album and he's very lyrical with it.  I love his flow and delivery.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Dec 1, 2007)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> lol@Jin's a Asian Eminem
> 
> I'm listening to Sherlock Poems album and he's very lyrical with it.  I love his flow and delivery.



Put me on.


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 1, 2007)

I posted it on the previous page.


----------



## Bossman (Dec 1, 2007)

i love rap. its kinda taken a slump these days as far as quality...


----------



## mow (Dec 1, 2007)

this is very weird, Sharlok Poems voice sounds like a red man and gift of gab mash-up. never imagined both things can exist all at once


----------



## Bender (Dec 1, 2007)

JB008 said:


> Put me on.



What he said


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 1, 2007)

Snake_108 said:


> ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That pic made me think of that old song "The Double Dutch Bus." My moms used to jam it on Sunday mornings while cleaning the house. It's the song Missy Elliot sampled for "Gossip Folks" with Ludacris for those that didn't know.

"Scuze smoozie scuuzay muzak kizzer"???  lol


----------



## delirium (Dec 1, 2007)

mow said:


> this is very weird, Sharlok Poems voice sounds like a red man and gift of gab mash-up. never imagined both things can exist all at once



Exactly what I'm saying man. Swagger plus underground lyrics. It's a cool combo. Sometimes you'll hear a dude spit some real lyrical shit but he's got no life in him. No presence. And of course some dudes is all presence. xD


----------



## little nin (Dec 1, 2007)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Also why we on the subject of Asian rappers
> 
> You should  check out Jin
> 
> ...



i have to say, Jin is the shit, i wouldn't say he's underrated or anything but he's just not promoted at all with who he is, he had that I Quit song as well.

not an asian eminem to me, flow wise yeah but not with what he says

ABC was the shit, anyone got the album that it was on? all of it was supposed to be in cantonese.


----------



## Bender (Dec 1, 2007)

little nin said:


> i have to say, Jin is the shit, i wouldn't say he's underrated or anything but he's just not promoted at all with who he is, he had that I Quit song as well.
> 
> not an asian eminem to me, flow wise yeah but not with what he says
> 
> ABC was the shit, anyone got the album that it was on? all of it was supposed to be in cantonese.



It was half english half catonese


----------



## little nin (Dec 1, 2007)

oh i see, im just saying stuff off memory 

wierd listening to rap in another language, especially when i saw the vid with subtitles and shit, might have to dig through my bro's CD collection and find some MC Solaar albums, that verse on that Missy Elliot song was ill


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 1, 2007)

I liked Jin's debut album _The Rest Is History_, if anything for the storytelling on some of the tracks.


----------



## little nin (Dec 1, 2007)

^ i preffed The Emcee's Properganda, liked what he was talking about on it more


----------



## LayZ (Dec 1, 2007)

Since he has been a topic of discussion lately. 



I like it.  Thats all I'm sayin'.


----------



## little nin (Dec 1, 2007)

^ was nice, love the first verse. Lupe's Story tellin is nice


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 1, 2007)

That's a nice song, I like the female voice that runs throughout the hook. It has a good message too.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Dec 1, 2007)

So I have a habit of randomly discovering things I've forgotten I put on my ipod and I found something cool.  Anyone like Nicolay and the Dutch Masters? I really like that one song "The Williams," because it has a cool hook and a funny premise.


----------



## LayZ (Dec 1, 2007)

Did anyone else feel like they were listening to Lil Wayne?


----------



## Bender (Dec 1, 2007)

Hey by the way does anybody think that dude Plies is good? I saw him on the cover of XXL magazine and been looking at some of his work. It's pretty good. Though anybody think he above this mainstream crap that's plaguing Hip-Hop today?


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 1, 2007)

I think Lupe did it on purpose, after all The Cool is a concept album about "The Cool" right? So you should expect the tracks to go from Dumb it Down to Superstar to The Coolest, or something like that.


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 1, 2007)

Rapper Kanye West has admitted that his chart battle with rival 50 Cent was a publicity stunt that he dreamed up to sell more records.

West was declared the winner when the two stars went head to head in September after releasing their albums on the same day. But he now admits that he was responsible for creating the media frenzy.

In an interview with GQ magazine, the singer said: "It was a complete publicity stunt. It was my idea. I knew it was going to take off as soon as we were going to come out on the same date.

"Think about it - you got the two biggest s**t-talkers in rap history. There's no-one in rap history for talking more s**t than me and 50. That's something I will stand on."

Referring to 50 Cent's vow to retire if he lost the battle, West said: "Oh man, he sold so many more records by saying that. Man, 50 is really one of my favourite rappers, too. I almost feel bad (about beating him)."

The rapper attended his mother's funeral in Oklahoma City today along with 1,000 friends and family, including Beyonce Knowles and her boyfriend Jay-Z.

Donda West died following a plastic surgery operation, which was believed to have included a tummy tuck and breast reduction.

Source: Metro.co.uk


----------



## Aldrick (Dec 1, 2007)

I prefer Zulu-Tonga Zydeco and House fusion.


----------



## dirty_saint (Dec 1, 2007)

looptroop actually isnt that bad.


----------



## Violence Fight (Dec 1, 2007)

I had a loop troop song referencing graffiti, it was pretty straight.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Dec 1, 2007)

LayZ said:


> Since he has been a topic of discussion lately.
> 
> 
> 
> I like it.  Thats all I'm sayin'.



Ugh, it sounds bad on that site for me very staticy, I'll see if i can listen elsewhere.


----------



## dirty_saint (Dec 1, 2007)

yeah i was impressed. i thought they were going to suck.


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 1, 2007)

You can listen to it here: How You Sell Soul To A Soulless People Who Sold Their Soul


----------



## JBarnz008 (Dec 1, 2007)

Dam, I'm feeling this track. Love the hook.

I see why people are saying that first verse sounds like Lil Wayne, it's basically the lingo.


----------



## Violence Fight (Dec 1, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> Rapper Kanye West has admitted that his chart battle with rival 50 Cent was a publicity stunt that he dreamed up to sell more records.
> 
> West was declared the winner when the two stars went head to head in September after releasing their albums on the same day. But he now admits that he was responsible for creating the media frenzy.
> 
> ...



Can I lock this friend into a fucking Katahajime until he dies of asphyxiation yet? Rap Jesus my ass...


----------



## little nin (Dec 2, 2007)

LayZ said:


> Did anyone else feel like they were listening to Lil Wayne?



lol i thought i was the only one



JB008 said:


> Dam, I'm feeling this track. Love the hook.
> 
> I see why people are saying that first verse sounds like Lil Wayne, it's basically the lingo.



made me listen to what he said rather than how he said it, couldn't stand it at first though.

--

i guess Kanye's stunt was successful but unnecessary man...selling albums over hype never has anything to do with how good they are >_>


----------



## King (Dec 2, 2007)

Lol. I read that same article mystic and I also read somewhere that the article has already been proven wrong.


----------



## King (Dec 2, 2007)

Extremely sorry for double post but listen to this.



50 Cent is saying that anyone that has a CD coming out in December is "dead meat" because all the advertising money was used on Jay's _American Gangster_.

I think I agree somewhat. Whenever Jay comes out, artists better be smart and learn when not to and when to drop their CD, because Jay is big competition, even though I did think that *American Gangster* would flop, but it didn't.

What do you think about the interview? He also "disses" P. Diddy, Nas Lil Wayne, and pretty much everyone on Def Jam right now.


----------



## Space Jam (Dec 2, 2007)

record sales dont mean anything


----------



## mow (Dec 2, 2007)

^ that's just crazy talk! 



Delirium said:


> Exactly what I'm saying man. Swagger plus underground lyrics. It's a cool combo. Sometimes you'll hear a dude spit some real lyrical shit but he's got no life in him. No presence. And of course some dudes is all presence. xD



very very true. espically the o life bit. I think i understand why people got that sneaking vibe whenver they (and myself) spin BlackStar. Talib is murderous lyrics and flow vibe, but he just doesnt give that immense presence, you know? not saying talib doesnt have a presence at all, but when paired with a cat like Mos who simply commands presence that enormous talib just feels a bit less

in any case, this record is really something else, and loving it a whole lot mate, thanks for the heads up and for paul for sharing


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 2, 2007)

*Lupe Fiasco - The Cool [Snippets]*



I'm going to wait until the full album leaks.


----------



## King (Dec 2, 2007)

Wait, do you guys consider Lupe to be with people like Tupac, Biggie, Nas and Jay-Z, because I sure as hell don't.

Record sales don't mean anything? Absolute bullshit. Buying a record is an expression. It means that you've heard the album before and would like to purchase a copy, you're buying it for someone who wants the album or you're interesting in listening to the artist's record. So when 1.7 Million people buy one record in one week, it means people *want* to listen to what you have to say.


----------



## rockstar sin (Dec 2, 2007)

Tupac, Legend, Biggie, Legend, Nas, Legend, Jay-Z, Legend, Lupe, one album.  Who in here said Lupe is on these dudes level?  He's good but he's still wet behind the ears.  Saying Lupe is better than these dudes is like saying Eminem is the greatest rapper of all time, oh shit, you said that statement, right?


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 2, 2007)

King Moveknat said:


> Wait, do you guys consider Lupe to be with people like Tupac, Biggie, Nas and Jay-Z, because I sure as hell don't.
> 
> Record sales don't mean anything? Absolute bullshit. Buying a record is an expression. It means that you've heard the album before and would like to purchase a copy, you're buying it for someone who wants the album or you're interesting in listening to the artist's record. So when 1.7 Million people buy one record in one week, it means people *want* to listen to what you have to say.


Sin has already address the former part of your post, so I won't bother.

Sales do not equate quality is the point Rasassination was trying to make. It's good to support an artist and see them with good records sales but that doesn't, in any shape or form, reflect the quality of the music. Talib Kweli's Ear Drum and Pharoahe Monch's Desire didn't sell well at all, despite them being two of the best albums of the year. A lot of the high selling albums are complete garbage (e.g. Curtis) and in those cases, that's when sales really don't mean anything, from a listeners perspective. Record sales are about the buzz you have as opposed to how good the music is. I can guarantee you that a "hot" rapper with hype around him, will sell a lot more than a critically acclaimed album. This is why it's not reflective of quality.


----------



## King (Dec 2, 2007)

Rass should explain himself more than.

Also, has anyone heard 50 Cent's - Man Down on Curtis? I think this is song is actually pretty good. Definitely one of his best.


----------



## Space Jam (Dec 2, 2007)

record sales dont mean ANYTHING. there part of horrible corporate, comercialized, hip-pop music.

I`m sure lil wayne or whoever has sold alot more records then Jus allah or Ras Kass but that doesnt mean he is even remotely as nice as them

something like "if u go platinum it has nothing to do with luck, it just means a million people were stupid as fuck"-Immortal Technique


----------



## King (Dec 2, 2007)

> Mannie Fresh's Sister Found Murdered
> November 30th, 2007 | Author: Jake Paine
> 
> Angela Bryant, the 41-year-old sister of famed rap producer Mannie Fresh. A mother of two, Bryant lived in the Algiers section of New Orleans, where she was found dead in her home due to gunshot wounds. Although discovered early Thursday morning, local police are currently stating that they believe the incident occurred Wednesday evening.
> ...





This is also on other various hip-hop sites, so it is true. This is extremely sad. RIP to Angela Bryant.


----------



## little nin (Dec 2, 2007)

ah that's not right, R.I.P. Angela Bryant


----------



## JBarnz008 (Dec 2, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> I'm going to wait until the full album leaks.



Ya, I don't even want to listen to it till the full album leaks.


----------



## jkingler (Dec 2, 2007)

I'm with you guys re: waiting for the full album. I look forward to it, though all the hype (both positive and negative) is likely going to detract from my enjoyment of the album. XD

/DLing Sharlok Poems


----------



## little nin (Dec 2, 2007)

mmm, dont wanna ruin nefin...lets just hope waiting is worth it


----------



## King (Dec 2, 2007)

Anyone got Food And Liquor by Lupe?

Edit: NVM, Got it.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Dec 2, 2007)

King Moveknat said:


> Anyone got Food And Liquor by Lupe?
> 
> Edit: NVM, Got it.



u havn't heard Food & Liquor yet?

Before The Cool comes out, what were u guys fav tracks from Food & Liguor? My top 5 were:

1. Kick Push II
2. American Terrorist
3. The Cool
4. He Say She Say
5. The Instrumental


----------



## King (Dec 2, 2007)

Of Course I have. I just don't have it on this computer.


----------



## E (Dec 2, 2007)

i love hip-hop/rap, seriously

i enjoy bumping rap music in the car and you kno, just letting people know that this is the music i enjoy (well, im not driving rite now, fuckin NJ and its stupid license laws ) the beats, the lyrics, the storys that some songs have, thats wat makes this a great genre

wat i *HATE* with a passion is the garbage that is popular rite now at this very moment

this disgusting vomit cannot be thrown in this genre and be held on the same level of wat is considered _good music_

the only things im hearing is "i slept with some whores" or "i got me some shiny jewelry" and "my car is a rented benz" and other bullshyt, but mixed around and repeating itself. seriously, if you didnt come up wit some ridiculous new dance move, you will _not_ get radioplay.  theres absolutely NO attempt made to come up with some decent lyrics, it's absurd.

thank god for other genres, because im not listening to rap/hip-hop at all rite now.  i give up.  not to sound like a bitter old man, but i miss the old days.  some kind of change has to seriously be done.  dr. dre better drop a masterpiece.  jay-z better make up for his last release.  eminem must come back, and come back improved to the point that he saves the genre.

idk, thats just my 2 cents


----------



## little nin (Dec 2, 2007)

you need to listen to the stuff thats pimped on a weekly basis on these forums and not just look at what's in the mainstream game.


----------



## delirium (Dec 2, 2007)

lol Can't spell CRAP without RAP!

RAP IZ TEH SUKZ0RZ!


----------



## JBarnz008 (Dec 2, 2007)

i need Infinite.


----------



## little nin (Dec 2, 2007)

shall i pimp?


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 2, 2007)

Delirium said:


> lol Can't spell CRAP without RAP!
> 
> RAP IZ TEH SUKZ0RZ!


Troll! 



JB008 said:


> i need Infinite.


Inoue Kazuhiko - Hyouryuusen no Amaki Kou

Good album.


----------



## little nin (Dec 2, 2007)

guess i wont pimp 

everyone definitely needs to hear infinite though, sick album

edit: we in 8k posts now


----------



## JBarnz008 (Dec 2, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> Troll!
> 
> 
> Inoue Kazuhiko - Hyouryuusen no Amaki Kou
> ...



Thnx, heard it before but it's not on my PC. Gotta get it on my zune asap.


----------



## delirium (Dec 2, 2007)

Wow.. *Mighty Joseph*? Yeah. Hip Hop.


----------



## Perverse (Dec 2, 2007)

Vast Aire AND Karniege? Have they got an LP?


----------



## delirium (Dec 2, 2007)

Yup. It's called _Empire State_. I'm listening to it right now. And the shit is.... FIYAH!!


----------



## Perverse (Dec 2, 2007)

I might get it when I get home.

*ED!*t: Yo Del, check out my Audible Mainframe pimp in the Pimping Section. I'm pretty sure you'll enjoy it.


----------



## Perverse (Dec 3, 2007)

OK, Mighty Joseph could be the best hip-hop album I've heard this year.


----------



## Cax (Dec 3, 2007)

By who may i ask?


----------



## Perverse (Dec 3, 2007)

Mighty Joseph is the duo, it's Vast Aire from Cannibal Ox and Karniege. Want a hook-up? You'll love it.


----------



## Cax (Dec 3, 2007)

Definetly then. Throw it my way.


----------



## Perverse (Dec 3, 2007)

Chapter 196

Enjoy that shit, man.


----------



## Slug (Dec 3, 2007)

weird question. 

everyone knows that hip hop has become soo diverse we can define it more on style than lyrics, you have socially conscious hip hop, foreign, storytelling, gangster,  acoustic, jazz, spoken word, and then you have the styles of midwest/westcoast/eastcoast on top of that too (i know im forgetting a metric buttload of styles). but out of all the styles, what ones do you come back to the most?

i always seem to find myself gravitating toward socially conscious hip hop, jazz/soul style, and generally in the midwest. im not talking socially conscious like immortal tech, or jedimind, but im talking j5, and brother ali.


----------



## Cax (Dec 3, 2007)

Hopefully i will. Cheers for eatin my bandwidth


----------



## Perverse (Dec 3, 2007)

I used to gravitate towards East Coast Hardcore, but now, I can't honestly say there's any particular subgenre I have a particular affinity towards. I have a LOT of hiphop (about 20GB), and its spread out over all those genres you've listed, and I have favourites from each subgenre, so I can't honestly choose.


----------



## Green Lantern (Dec 3, 2007)

I gravitate towards hip hop which has nice rich and musical production. Any song which has weak or "empty" sounding backing beats would have to have really good lyricism in order to draw my attention


----------



## Biscuits (Dec 3, 2007)

Delirium said:


> Wow.. *Mighty Joseph*? Yeah. Hip Hop.


What's the release date on that thing? 
I needs me more Vast Aire...


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 3, 2007)

I prefer experimental/plain old dope production. New sounds, innovative sampling and the like are what draw me into a song. Beat selection makes or breaks a CD. After that comes battle rap and the like. But I like pretty much everything.


----------



## Biscuits (Dec 3, 2007)

So it's an 07 release?


----------



## ~rocka (Dec 3, 2007)

I could listen hip hop all day


----------



## Perverse (Dec 3, 2007)

Skeets said:


> So it's an 07 release?



I'm not sure if it's a leak or a retail, to be honest.


----------



## Emery (Dec 3, 2007)

There's a new EP by CYNE out, they released it free on their website:


----------



## jkingler (Dec 3, 2007)

^Good looking out. DLing it now.


----------



## delirium (Dec 4, 2007)

Decent EP. One song I really really liked.

One Be Lo gotta a new one out though.. R.E.B.I.R.T.H.


----------



## mow (Dec 4, 2007)

awesone! new cyne, looking forward to their new lp , suposed to come out next year i heard.

guys, question. what is the hiphop record that you must spin on a daily basis? something that the day doesnt feel right till you have heard at least a song off it?

for me, *De LA Soul - Stakes is High* is the chosen. i spin it everyday at least once. has been the case for the past 3 months now


----------



## Perverse (Dec 4, 2007)

I don't think there's one quintessential album for me. Though I try to get some hip-hop into me every day. I just wouldn't be complete without it!


----------



## delirium (Dec 4, 2007)

I don't have one that's everyday. But I can't go long without _Primitive Plus_ and _The Unseen_ for too long. Also.. _Soundpieces: Da Antidote_. I can't count how many times I've listened to those albums. Practically burnt them out. I'm gonna have to buy new ones.


----------



## Slug (Dec 4, 2007)

i have to listen to at least on a weekly basis- brother ali, atmosphere, lucidream, and ecid


----------



## furious styles (Dec 4, 2007)

I don't have one I spin everyday necessarily, but I listen to Jedi Mind Tricks' Violent by Design in it's entirety at least once a week.


----------



## Perverse (Dec 4, 2007)

Jedi Mind Tricks were cool, but they got old pretty quickly for me. And I prefer Servants In Heaven, Kings In Hell.


----------



## furious styles (Dec 4, 2007)

They're my favorite band in the whole wide world. I've been a fan since _The Psycho Social ..._

I love that album too, but VBD is my favorite. They're certainly an interesting and acquired taste.


----------



## delirium (Dec 4, 2007)

Have you ever seen them live, cheif?


----------



## Catatonik (Dec 4, 2007)

The Blend and Blackalicious are my two must spin of hip-hop.


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 4, 2007)

There isn't one sole album that I must spin daily, but I listen to a lot of different hip-hop albums daily.


----------



## King (Dec 4, 2007)

Eminem - I'm Back. I listen to it everyday because that song is pure hip-hop, and the rhyme scheme is incredible, even though the song was very controversial because of certain lyrics in the song.


----------



## Cax (Dec 4, 2007)

Down with you Chief. I listen to Heavenly Divine by JMT or I Against I, possibly Triumph by Wu Tang too, around every day or two.


----------



## Space Jam (Dec 4, 2007)

I fuckin love Jedi Mind Tricks, No homo

Violent By Design is prolly my favorite album they made. Its a classic underground album

I listen to that Ghostface Killah song "Mighty Healthy" almost every day


----------



## brokenpoem (Dec 4, 2007)

Some food for thought...more thoughts on Hip Hop: Lemon "Gangsta MC"

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=Rz0CGHz4-H8[/YOUTUBE]



Your thoughts?


----------



## rockstar sin (Dec 4, 2007)

How many albums did CYNE drop, two?  I remember only having one.


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 4, 2007)

*R.I.P. Pimp C*



> Pimp C, real name Chad Butler ? and one half of the rap duo UGK, was found dead in a hotel room this morning. He was 33.



He was found dead in a Hollywood Hotel room, but the story is still developing.



R.I.P.


----------



## Spike (Dec 4, 2007)

I must have my daily dose of Nujabes, otherwise it'll be fucked.


----------



## delirium (Dec 4, 2007)

brokenpoem said:


> Some food for thought...more thoughts on Hip Hop: Lemon "Gangsta MC"
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=Rz0CGHz4-H8[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



Tupac was a gangster emcee but he spoke real shit. Most gangster emcees today are just riding his coattails and making money off that and that's weak as fuck. I listen to gangster/hustlin' music. But there's more to life and not everyone who picks up a mic is who they talk.



Rockst☆r Sin said:


> How many albums did CYNE drop, two?  I remember only having one.



3 albums and 3 EPs.



Undercovermc said:


> He was found dead in a Hollywood Hotel room, but the story is still developing.
> 
> 
> 
> R.I.P.



Damn.. R.I.P. UGK was a dope group.


----------



## LayZ (Dec 4, 2007)

Yo, I can't believe Pimp C is dead.


----------



## rockstar sin (Dec 4, 2007)

Probably a drug overdose that killed him too, which is ironic because the other day was ODB's death anniversary and that's how he died as well.


----------



## King (Dec 4, 2007)

RIP to Pimp C. Haven't heard any of his songs but will get to it, soon.


----------



## brokenpoem (Dec 4, 2007)

Delirium said:


> Tupac was a gangster emcee but he spoke real shit. Most gangster emcees today are just riding his coattails and making money off that and that's weak as fuck. I listen to gangster/hustlin' music. But there's more to life and not everyone who picks up a mic is who they talk.



I kinda saw this as a criticism of "Backpackers" especially when he mentions the 4 elements.  I agree with a lot of what Lemon was saying but some parts I don't.  Some can misunderstand this as an apologia for Gangsta Rap in general.

But again, I feel you Delrium, on gangsta emcees whoring themselves out.  Similar but really different from groups like NWA.

Thanks for replying


----------



## little nin (Dec 4, 2007)

yeah UGK's nice

always liked pimp c's flow...R.I.P.


----------



## Bender (Dec 4, 2007)

*R.I.P.*
Pimp C








King Moveknat said:


> RIP to Pimp C. Haven't heard any of his songs but will get to it, soon.



Here's somewhere to start

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TpSZ5dIAbuE[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t3PgZ9bqShc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DA Dave (Dec 4, 2007)

how did Pimp C die o__0


----------



## furious styles (Dec 4, 2007)

wtf pimp c is dead? nooo! ugk ...

how come i get all my news from this damn thread? 



Delirium said:


> Have you ever seen them live, cheif?



no. T_T

which sucks. i was going to see them at rock the bells 07, which had the greatest ticket of any concert i have EVER seen, but i moved to new york.


----------



## Bender (Dec 4, 2007)

Pimp C isn't the only one who died.

UGK dead now too


----------



## DA Dave (Dec 4, 2007)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Pimp C isn't the only one who died.



talking about Mannie Fresh?s sister?


----------



## Bender (Dec 4, 2007)

DA Dave said:


> talking about Mannie Fresh?s sister?



Nah, UGK son

Now that Pimp C gone it's all over for the group.


----------



## DA Dave (Dec 4, 2007)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Nah, UGK son
> 
> Now that Pimp C gone it's all over for the group.



Oh yeah I suppose thats true, damn thats wack.


----------



## rockstar sin (Dec 4, 2007)

Bun B is a far more better rapper than Pimp C, but he's losing his partner in crime and that's going to play a heavy role.


----------



## SENTINEL (Dec 4, 2007)

RIP..Pimp C. sad.


----------



## little nin (Dec 4, 2007)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> Bun B is a far more better rapper than Pimp C, but he's losing his partner in crime and that's going to play a heavy role.



yeah true, for the duo it can be like outkast losing a member.


----------



## Bender (Dec 4, 2007)

Underground Kings

with Pimp C is like Outkast without Big Boi


----------



## little nin (Dec 4, 2007)

so true, wonder what happend though


----------



## SENTINEL (Dec 4, 2007)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Underground Kings
> 
> with Pimp C is like Outkast without Big Boi



..LMAO..you mean without Pimp C..?


----------



## DA Dave (Dec 4, 2007)

^ I would hope so, lulz


----------



## little nin (Dec 4, 2007)

^ putting the same situation in context with another rap duo?


----------



## Bender (Dec 4, 2007)

SENTINEL said:


> ..LMAO..you mean without Pimp C..?





Yeah I mean't without... 

Without...


----------



## Space Jam (Dec 4, 2007)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Underground Kings
> 
> without Pimp C is like Outkast without Big Boi



a way better group?


----------



## furious styles (Dec 4, 2007)

Rasassination said:


> a way better group?



Andre 3k is the better rapper, but that's just ridiculous dude.


----------



## Naruto_Sama (Dec 4, 2007)

Can someone suggest:

Mos Def
KRS-ONE
songs? thanks.

And is Lil Wayne the best rapper *alive*?


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 4, 2007)

Naruto_Sama said:


> Can someone suggest:
> 
> Mos Def
> KRS-ONE
> songs? thanks.


You're better off getting their albums. I'll send you some of theirs, later.



> And is Lil Wayne the best rapper *alive*?


A definitive no. If you stay in here long enough, you'll find out about *living* rappers and emcees that far surpass Lil' Wayne.


----------



## UtahCrip (Dec 4, 2007)

Rasassination said:


> a way better group?



how you going to have a group with only one member? i aint no nerd but damn go learn some math.


----------



## Naruto_Sama (Dec 4, 2007)

Wow, fast =O



> You're better off getting their albums. I'll send you some of theirs, later.



Thanks 



> A definitive no. If you stay in here long enough, you'll find out about living rappers and emcees that far surpass Lil' Wayne.



Ok, why does he receive so much credit today?


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 4, 2007)

Naruto_Sama said:


> Ok, why does he receive so much credit today?


He's perceived as the "hottest" rapper, which was true a few months ago. He receives credit because he's a mainstream artist, that is currently in the spotlight for numerous reasons. Frankly, I think a lot (but not all) of the people calling him the greatest, don't know the depths of hip-hop, only the surface. I don't want to generalise and say that this applies to all of them, but I think a lot his fans have bought into his propaganda of being "the best rapper alive", because he says it at every given opportunity. Also, he's got swagger and a unique presence on tracks (apart from sounding a little like Andre 3000) which is essential for "hot" rappers ala 50 Cent. But beyond the glitz and glamour, he's a sub par rapper. Lil' Wayne does have some good songs with nice punchlines, but most of his lyrics are recycled and he has several poor verses that leave you confused, because they genuinely don't make sense. Not to mention he's over-saturated the game and will have a lesser buzz, by the time his next album drops, in my opinion.


----------



## Naruto_Sama (Dec 5, 2007)

Yeah I heard he has good flow but no content in that flow. I heard his mixtapes/freestyles were good though?

Wat does everyone think of Wu's single "The Heart Gently Weeps"?
I like it. They still got their "effect".


----------



## delirium (Dec 5, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> A definitive no. If you stay in here long enough, you'll find out about *living* rappers and emcees that far surpass Lil' Wayne.



Yo.. don't even listen to these dudes. Weezy. Man. My boy is hot in the streets right now. He's bringing straight FIYAH!!! Word. Best rapper alive. He's the epitome of Hip Hop. Rakim would of dropped his pen if Weezy was out back in the late 80's y'naw mean? oops. I thought this was the Unintelligent Hip Hop Thread.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Dec 5, 2007)

^haha..You know for the intelligent hip-hop thread Lil' Wayne and shit comes up a lot more than you'd expect...Perhaps I'm generalizing but anyone with 'Lil' or 'Young' in their name automatically sucks in my book.  Are there exceptions?



Undercovermc said:


> You're better off getting their albums. I'll send you some of theirs, later.



In Mos Def's case I'd say you're better off getting Black on Both Sides and pretending he retired.  Maybe that's just me though..KRS is always good though.


----------



## brokenpoem (Dec 5, 2007)

The Faint Smile said:


> ^haha..You know for the intelligent hip-hop thread Lil' Wayne and shit comes up a lot more than you'd expect...Perhaps I'm generalizing but anyone with 'Lil' or 'Young' in their name automatically sucks in my book.  Are there exceptions?



Young MC?  cmon



> In Mos Def's case I'd say you're better off getting Black on Both Sides and pretending he retired.  Maybe that's just me though..KRS is always good though.



I feel you on Mos Def, straight digression and never surpassed that great album.  "So the next time you ask yourself where Hip-Hop is goin
ask yourself.. where am I goin? How am I doin?" = classic


----------



## DA Dave (Dec 5, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> He's perceived as the "hottest" rapper, which was true a few months ago. He receives credit because he's a mainstream artist, that is currently in the spotlight for numerous reasons. Frankly, I think a lot (but not all) of the people calling him the greatest, don't know the depths of hip-hop, only the surface. I don't want to generalise and say that this applies to all of them, but I think a lot his fans have bought into his propaganda of being "the best rapper alive", because he says it at every given opportunity. Also, he's got swagger and a unique presence on tracks (apart from sounding a little like Andre 3000) which is essential for "hot" rappers ala 50 Cent. But beyond the glitz and glamour, he's a sub par rapper. Lil' Wayne does have some good songs with nice punchlines, *but most of his lyrics are recycled and he has several poor verses that leave you confused, because they genuinely don't make sense.* Not to mention he's over-saturated the game and will have a lesser buzz, by the time his next album drops, in my opinion.



Oh shi-

this man killed it, I am actually looking at Wayne in another way now .__.


----------



## King (Dec 5, 2007)

> A definitive no. If you stay in here long enough, you'll find out about living rappers and emcees that far surpass Lil' Wayne.



But that is just your opinion, not fact.


----------



## Perverse (Dec 5, 2007)

King Moveknat said:


> But that is just your opinion, not fact.



I'm not trying to flame here, but dude's lyrics are lame, his beats aren't great (I've heard better) and his image is a little annoying quite frankly. It's popular opinion that he's crap, and I'm not saying you should agree because people say so, but there's a reason for that. Examine him with contemporaries like Aceyalone, and he pales in comparison. Listen to Tha Carter II, then listen to Acey's Magnificent City. It is superior in every way.


----------



## Slug (Dec 5, 2007)

brokenpoem said:


> Young MC?  cmon
> 
> 
> 
> ...



im going to have to disagree with you the mos def point. i honestly think that mos really broke ground for genre blenders like the blend, lucidream, with new danger. say what you will about the album, but the man really went all out and didnt give a darn what people thought, he put his heart and soul in those tracks and you can tell. so what if it doesnt match his rap style or 'swagger' he's pushing the limits and breaking new ground


----------



## mow (Dec 5, 2007)

^ true. regardless of anything; liking mos, hating mos, thinking he's wack now, thinking he's great, one cannot deny that he has so much fucking soul in everything he does.


----------



## King (Dec 5, 2007)

I was not saying Lil Wayne is the best rapper alive. I see where you are coming at but the point is, that it is his opinion. I can name at least five other rappers, alive today, better than Lil Wayne, in my _opinion_.


----------



## little nin (Dec 5, 2007)

mow said:


> ^ true. regardless of anything; liking mos, hating mos, thinking he's wack now, thinking he's great, one cannot deny that he has so much fucking soul in everything he does.



yeah it's hard not to feel whatever mos does because of the heart he puts into his songs


----------



## rockstar sin (Dec 5, 2007)

Mos is a great rapper and a terrific freestyler but he's known now for dropping lackluster albums.  It's because he just throw in random songs and release them before the deadline.  I'm not sure if it was MOSdefinite or the one before, but he said himself that he hates the album and had no choice but to release it.  He was having problems with his label.


----------



## Cax (Dec 5, 2007)

Yo, Lil Nin, you got a good Deck rhyme in your sig.


----------



## brokenpoem (Dec 5, 2007)

Not hating on Mos, he's dope, just saying that he didn't follow up on the greatness of his first album


----------



## little nin (Dec 5, 2007)

Cax said:


> Yo, Lil Nin, you got a good Deck rhyme in your sig.



, i need to add some outkast, nas, eminem and jay ones but aint got the time, the ones i put in were ones that stood out to me when im surfing the forums and listening to music 

@ broken: black star was before it too


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Dec 5, 2007)

Of course Black Star is the shit, don't misunderstand me on that.  New Danger had a few good tracks but I didn't like it all that much.  Then True Magic sucked so much it actually put me in a bad mood.

I still like Mos Def and I always will, but it's hard not to say his albums have gone downhill.


----------



## rockstar sin (Dec 5, 2007)

^That was the album, True Magic.  Mos himself didn't like the album and was beefing with his label about it.


----------



## Slug (Dec 5, 2007)

The Faint Smile said:


> Of course Black Star is the shit, don't misunderstand me on that.  New Danger had a few good tracks but I didn't like it all that much.  Then True Magic sucked so much it actually put me in a bad mood.
> 
> I still like Mos Def and I always will, but it's hard not to say his albums have gone downhill.



care to elaborate why you didnt like new danger? i'd like to hear an opinion


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Dec 5, 2007)

Well, I'm relieved to hear Mos didn't like True Magic either.

On New Danger, I can't remember specifics because I haven't listened to it in a while.  The only really great rap track on the whole album was Close Edge imo.  There were some other good tracks but I just felt it strayed too far from what I want when I want to listen to Mos Def.  He tried too much rock and I thought some of the beats were annoying frankly.  It wasn't that bad of an album, I just didn't really like the departure.  

What really disappointed me was when he returned to rap like I had been waiting for with True Magic and it was just...bad.


----------



## Biscuits (Dec 5, 2007)

_Bronx Meets Brooklyn
Blackstar
Black on both sides
The Mos Realest _ 

Are the reasons I'll always like Mos Def...


----------



## King (Dec 5, 2007)

Yo, Little nin, what song is that quote from, I NEED to know.


----------



## little nin (Dec 5, 2007)

which one? lol


----------



## King (Dec 5, 2007)

The one in your sig.


----------



## little nin (Dec 5, 2007)

there's six to choose from though 

all different songs and artists


----------



## King (Dec 5, 2007)

Tell Me them all.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Dec 5, 2007)

I need to be put on some mo' soulful positive hip-hop.


----------



## delirium (Dec 5, 2007)

Immortal Technique & Jedi Mind Tricks.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Dec 5, 2007)

Delirium said:


> Immortal Technique & Jedi Mind Tricks.



is there a pimp?


----------



## delirium (Dec 5, 2007)

Sorry.. I figured you were already familiar with them so I thought you would have caught on to the joke since they're super hardcore shit. xD

You're looking for some Blackalicious though. ANY of their three albums. You might also want to pick up some Soul Position or Kero One.

Oh, and of course I gotta rec some J-Live for the utter underappreciation this man gets. Seriously. He's so dope. Check out The Best Part or All of the Above.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Dec 5, 2007)

I've heard a little about Soul Position, so I think I'll start with him.


----------



## brokenpoem (Dec 5, 2007)

Delirium said:


> Sorry.. I figured you were already familiar with them so I thought you would have caught on to the joke since they're super hardcore shit. xD
> 
> You're looking for some Blackalicious though. ANY of their three albums. You might also want to pick up some Soul Position or Kero One.
> 
> Oh, and of course I gotta rec some J-Live for the utter underappreciation this man gets. Seriously. He's so dope. Check out The Best Part or All of the Above.



ooh, droppin some knowledge


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Dec 5, 2007)

I normally am really offended by homophobia but for some reason when Jedi Mind Tricks do it, it's hilarious.  

Immortal Technique needs a new album.  Revolutionary Vol. 2 is one of the best rap albums I've ever heard, and I'm expecting big things from the next release.

Blackilicious is amazing though, I think Blazing Arrow is my favorite album.  The A2G EP is really nice too though.


----------



## Slug (Dec 5, 2007)

soulful hip hop? 

asheru and blue black. 
2for5. 
brother ali. 
ecid. 
new atmosphere
lucidream


----------



## furious styles (Dec 6, 2007)

Delirium said:


> Immortal Technique & Jedi Mind Tricks.



the ultimate collab


----------



## mow (Dec 6, 2007)

Slug said:


> soulful hip hop?
> 2for5.



_Broke Minds Think Alike_ is freshness incarnate. <3


----------



## Slug (Dec 6, 2007)

my jaw seriously dropped when i first heard that album, such a throw back to the roots of hip hop, and done so flawlessly


----------



## mow (Dec 6, 2007)

it was an incredible spin, i spent nearly a month spinning it daily and i was always in such high spirits listening to it. fun, silly and damn fine hiphop.

have you heard _Time Machine - Slow Your Roll _? it's just as filled with old school de la soul akin freshness as is 2For5. it's *perfect*. no lie.


----------



## Slug (Dec 6, 2007)

..... holy fuck. i need this in my life. its always nice to see someone bring back the soul of hip hop, the party. there is nothing better in hip hop than the kind that takes what the pioneers built, and builds ontop of that.


*ED!*t: i would love to hear a modern nice and smooth, or fatboys


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 6, 2007)

*Will Smith on 60 minutes*

[YOUTUBE=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qcC9ihcwLqk]Part 1[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_rmuYFC5pLU]Part 2[/YOUTUBE]
Will has been successful in three different mediums and has brought positive energy to all of them.


----------



## Pretty_Vacant (Dec 6, 2007)

I <3 Immortal Technique & LuciDream, so I s'pose I'll be DLing Jedi Mind Tricks tonight, as they seem interesting ad, well, good . . .


----------



## jkingler (Dec 6, 2007)

Don't expect Jedi Mind to be anything like IT or Lucidream, and prepare yourself for some homophobia, and you should be good for a fair spin-through. 

Hopefully you are checking out VBD, since it's their best, according to myself and most folks I talk to.


----------



## Legendary_Toad_Sage (Dec 6, 2007)

OutKast knows how to reach the youth plus put a nice message in while you get groove on. Kanye is another, people that say what they mean and mean what they say.


----------



## Pretty_Vacant (Dec 6, 2007)

Kalam Mekhar said:
			
		

> Don't expect Jedi Mind to be anything like IT or Lucidream, and prepare yourself for some homophobia, and you should be good for a fair spin-through.
> 
> Hopefully you are checking out VBD, since it's their best, according to myself and most folks I talk to.


Oh hell, why not? I have SoulSeek now 
Homophobia?
. . . 
Well, good!


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Dec 6, 2007)

Slug said:


> soulful hip hop?
> 
> asheru and blue black.
> 2for5.
> ...



Considering all those other people you listed, I want to hear this 2for5.  Can anyone hook me up with a link or something? I tried looking for them already and found nothing.


----------



## mow (Dec 6, 2007)

I had it pimped a while back, let me try to find the cd-r i had it backed up in. I'll start upping soon as i find it

slug, i'll get you Time Machine alogn with it =D


----------



## little nin (Dec 6, 2007)

The Faint Smile said:


> I normally am really offended by homophobia but for some reason when Jedi Mind Tricks do it, it's hilarious.
> 
> Immortal Technique needs a new album.  *Revolutionary Vol. 2 is one of the best rap albums I've ever heard*, and I'm expecting big things from the next release.
> 
> Blackilicious is amazing though, I think Blazing Arrow is my favorite album.  The A2G EP is really nice too though.



vol 1. is better imo  the intro to it is so fucking amazing 



King Moveknat said:


> Tell Me them all.



Common - Chi City - Be (about 2 mins in)
A.O.T.P. - Gun Ballad i think - Ritual of Battle (about half way through)
Cassidy  - My Drink and My 2 Step - B.A.R.S. (about 2 and a half mins in)
A.O.T.P. - Swords Drawn - Ritual of Battle (begining)
Wu Tang CLan - Unpredictable feat. dexter wiggle - 8 Diagrams (bout a minute and a half in)
Lowkey - Class In Session - Key to the Game Vol. 1 (one minute in)


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Dec 6, 2007)

That would be much appreciated mow.

@little nin, I think the beats and the overall message delivered in vol. 2 are better.  Some of the beats in vol. 1 kind of annoyed me.  Though songs like 'Dance with the Devil', 'Creation and Destruction' and 'The Illest' are really damn good.  IT's verse in the Illest is one of my favorite verses ever.

However, pretty much every track on vol. 2 is awesome imo.  Peruvian Cocaine, Crossing the Boundary, Freedom of Speech...the list goes on.


----------



## little nin (Dec 6, 2007)

i think i just like the wordplay more in Vol 1. 

the messages put forward in Vol 2. are better yeah but still, just our opinions


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Dec 6, 2007)

Regardless, the point is Immortal Technique needs to come out with another album.  Man I love that guy...

I forgot to mention 'You Never Know,' I played that for a girl one time and she almost started crying.  Any rapper who can do that is something special.


----------



## little nin (Dec 6, 2007)

yeah, he's been working on a new album for a while, when that shit hits...

drops some nice bars

dunno if ya heared it, first time im hearing it


----------



## delirium (Dec 6, 2007)

Tsuchie's Pretending To on the 3 Samurai Champloo OST makes me wish I could rap. I'd eat that beat up.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Dec 6, 2007)

Nujabes' Love Sic pt 3 beat>>>>*


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 6, 2007)

IT's pretty nice and all but the dude is a little annoying after awhile, I mean his "revolutionary" persona gets stale easily, and his lazy work ethic(towards making new albums) doesn't help at all.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 6, 2007)

Technique's a good lyricist with one very good album and another decently good one. I'm not a fan of his flow, and some of his messages though; so I don't listen to him much.


----------



## Pretty_Vacant (Dec 7, 2007)

I'm I huge fan of IT!
I don't know that much about the man himself, but I love his music and the words are just fantastic to me.
I think he's my favourite hip-hop artist 
K'naan a close second, me thinks . . .


----------



## Biscuits (Dec 7, 2007)

Delirium said:


> Tsuchie's Pretending To on the 3 Samurai Champloo OST makes me wish I could rap. I'd eat that beat up.


Yeah,their part of The OST is brilliant...
Well all of it is....


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Dec 7, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> IT's pretty nice and all but the dude is a little annoying after awhile, I mean his "revolutionary" persona gets stale easily, and his lazy work ethic(towards making new albums) doesn't help at all.



Maybe he really believes what he's saying?..All of his facts check out except for the Bush conspiracy stuff, and I don't know how serious he is when he says that.  

Also, just because he's taking his time touring and making sure his album is actually good quality doesn't mean he's lazy.  Frankly I'm skeptical of those guys who pump out albums all the time because a lot of the time the deep thoughts just aren't there.  Of course there are exceptions(Talib off the top of my head), but all the mixtapes and shit mean pretty much nothing to me.

Edit- thanks for that track little nin, that was good.


----------



## rockstar sin (Dec 7, 2007)

Can someone send me the Samurai Champloo OST please?


----------



## Biscuits (Dec 7, 2007)

The OST's are there, and a bunch of other shit...


----------



## delirium (Dec 7, 2007)

Holy shit that's reps.. MINMI's other albums are on there. Hopefully she has songs like Who's Theme and Song of Four Seasons on them.


----------



## rockstar sin (Dec 7, 2007)

There were only 4 tracks for the SC OST?


----------



## King (Dec 7, 2007)

Does anybody have a download link for Eminem's book - *Angry Blonde*?


----------



## Slug (Dec 7, 2007)

12.18.07- sad clown bad winter drops. you guys can preorder now from fifth element.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
is beyond excited


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 7, 2007)

The Faint Smile said:


> Maybe he really believes what he's saying?..All of his facts check out except for the Bush conspiracy stuff, and I don't know how serious he is when he says that.



To be honest i don't think he's really serious about revolution or unity. One second he'll be shouting about uniting as one and overthrowing the people in charge and the next he'll be in full misogynist homophobe mode.


----------



## clouded_fate (Dec 7, 2007)

bump


i prefer it when promoe does a solo song myself, although i do like looptroop. they were a lot rougher in their older albums, talking about getting fucked by the law and shoplifting and stuff.


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 8, 2007)

I keep getting recced dutch hip hop on Last FM.


----------



## Slug (Dec 8, 2007)

correct me if im wrong, but isnt pete philly and prequisite swedish? tight group imo


----------



## Pretty_Vacant (Dec 8, 2007)

But Bin Laden was a CIA tactician! D:


----------



## kayos (Dec 8, 2007)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> There were only 4 tracks for the SC OST?



lol its four albums. four discs, whatev.
when i got them all, i think i had them on constant rotation for at least a week.

just those four discs. thats all. all week.
thats how much i love it.


----------



## little nin (Dec 8, 2007)

^ gonna go get that stuff now and see what it's like


----------



## delirium (Dec 8, 2007)

MOOOOOOOOEEEEEEEEEE!

Have you heard a group called *Score One For The Little Guy*? I think it may be time to do that collab and do a Fresh Hip Hop series.


----------



## Naruto_Sama (Dec 8, 2007)

Wu-Tang's new albulm

Everyone's view?


----------



## little nin (Dec 8, 2007)

Some peoples views was that it was missing something, others that it was ok, not amazing or nefin but not bad


----------



## Yosha (Dec 8, 2007)

Can someone send me some stuff from "the cool kids".


----------



## Supa Swag (Dec 8, 2007)

Naruto_Sama said:


> Wu-Tang's new albulm
> 
> Everyone's view?



I haven't heard it, but I'm a lil hesitant since Ghostface called it bullshit. But he could just be talking shit so I dunno.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Dec 8, 2007)

If you look at that same interview again you'll notice that he said he hadn't heard it. He just called it bullshit.


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 8, 2007)

*Joe Budden - 5th Gear*

[Shinsen-Subs]_D.Gray-man_-_60

*Track off Mood Muzik III*


----------



## JBarnz008 (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm late but RIP Pimp C, damn.


----------



## Naruto_Sama (Dec 9, 2007)

What albulmns should i dl from:

Mos Def
KRS-ONE
Bone Thugs


And I'm open to suggestions too


----------



## Slug (Dec 9, 2007)

you regs can hate me all you want, but i really suggest that you (naruto_sama) listen to "a new danger" by mos def. it really shows a artist trying to expand his genre


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 9, 2007)

He should listen to all of Mos Def's albums, save for Tru3 Magic, but _Black on Both Sides_ is his best solo.


----------



## Slug (Dec 9, 2007)

anyone want to recc... some new music to me from the east coast, i really am interested in seeing where the east coast is right now, not artists that got their fame there (wu, mos, mf doom, nas) whos hot right now that still has underground cred?


----------



## Space Jam (Dec 9, 2007)

Slug said:


> anyone want to recc... some new music to me from the east coast, i really am interested in seeing where the east coast is right now, not artists that got their fame there (wu, mos, mf doom, nas) whos hot right now that still has underground cred?



Rise 'the artist in jean'


----------



## rockstar sin (Dec 9, 2007)

[url"http://www.zshare.net/audio/54295796ee5007/"]*Prodigy-My World Is Empty Without You*[/url]

Real talk for real folks.


----------



## rockstar sin (Dec 9, 2007)

*Prodigy-My World Is Empty Without You*

Real talk for real folks.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Dec 9, 2007)

What do u guyz feel about Papoose and what mixtapes of his would u recommend? 
I'm in love with this guy's unique metaphors.


----------



## little nin (Dec 9, 2007)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> *Prodigy-My World Is Empty Without You*
> 
> Real talk for real folks.



was real talk, nefin else i can get by him?

msn sound at the end


----------



## Cax (Dec 10, 2007)

Even after readin your post before i listened to the track - when the MSN sound came on i checked all my convos like wtf..


----------



## Slug (Dec 10, 2007)

*Deidara AMV *by Babi

something for you atmosphere fans.... we all knew it was going to happen sooner or later.....


----------



## rockstar sin (Dec 10, 2007)

*AZ feat Styles P - The Hardest Out*

Large Professor is still a beast and this is one of the dopest videos, dopest collab this year.


----------



## Naruto_Sama (Dec 10, 2007)

> I got these for someone else recently.
> 
> Mos Def
> Blackstar - Blackstar (Mos Def & Talib Kweli)
> ...



I loved black on both sides. It's nice to hear some genuine RAP.
dling others by end of this week


----------



## little nin (Dec 10, 2007)

yeah black on both sides is the shit 

listened to flesh of my flesh, blood of my blood again today too, love my old DMX

and blu & exile - below the heavens fucking love this album, def one of my top top top albums of the year


----------



## Naruto_Sama (Dec 10, 2007)

That reminds me. DMX albulmn reccs please.


----------



## little nin (Dec 10, 2007)

im guessing UMC is all on this

It's dark and hell is hot
Flesh of my flesh, blood of my blood
...and then there was X has some nice stuff too

other than those i lost interest in him over some years


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 10, 2007)

I was just about to recommend those same three albums. They were his first three and when he was in his prime. You can send him the albums, lil nin, if you've got access to them.


----------



## little nin (Dec 10, 2007)

only on my ipod 

wish i could take songs off it 

neway, pimp away man


----------



## Naruto_Sama (Dec 10, 2007)

It's all right lol. but yah, if any1 can offer, I'll take.


----------



## DA Dave (Dec 10, 2007)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> *AZ feat Styles P - The Hardest Out*
> 
> Large Professor is still a beast and this is one of the dopest videos, dopest collab this year.



he did a song by the same title w/ Hell Rell, wtf lol


----------



## DA Dave (Dec 10, 2007)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> *Prodigy-My World Is Empty Without You*
> 
> Real talk for real folks.



Now this the P I know.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 10, 2007)

Props for the interview. I still ain't heard 8 Diagrams.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Dec 10, 2007)

"How can Hip-hop be dead if Wu-Tang is forever?" That's fucking brilliant, I want to sig that.  I still have to listen to 8 diagrams though, I was a little hesitant but if Gza likes it(my fave) than I'll give it a chance.

I still don't think hip-hop is dead, though the main stream is on life support.


----------



## Naruto_Sama (Dec 10, 2007)

Hip Hop aint dead. We just got the wrong artists running the game.

We need artists who focus on lyrical content and still maintain a positive image.
The lyrics these rappers spit out have to relate to people, communities, the world, etc.

It will be tough but someone has to breakthrough the mainstream image of "Gangster Rap" and start spitting out meaningful rhymes.

I honestly believe there is rap music for everyone, and I want these artists to show people that.


----------



## Cax (Dec 10, 2007)

Lupe is on the right track. He can be mainstream - hopefully people will pull their head out their asses and start realising intelligent hiphop listening to lupe, and be opened up to many more artists and styles of hiphop.


----------



## Slug (Dec 10, 2007)

this is why i believe the future of hip hop is resting in the midwest. rhymesayers is a very socially conscious label that produces artists that are both spitting fire, but remaining relevant. take that and the misc labels out of chicago (g.o.o.d. music), and you got the future of rap as a whole, it rests with common, atmosphere, and the like.


----------



## Cax (Dec 10, 2007)

Well said slug. What do you think is commons best album?


----------



## Slug (Dec 10, 2007)

all of them. even electric circus. common has grown leaps and bounds since his first album, but every track leading up to his latest one... you can tell he puts all he has into it. its unique to see an artist grow, and honestly imo.. have hit no low spots. electric circus was common's new danger... he tried something new, and experimented with it and put his whole style to it.


----------



## Cax (Dec 10, 2007)

Aight. What's your favourite, then?


----------



## Slug (Dec 10, 2007)

its honestly a mash of all albums. i like tracks off all of them, i'd take a few off each one and make a monster mix that would sum up all my favorites of common. THAT would be my favorite album


----------



## Cax (Dec 10, 2007)

Aight then. Infact, i reckon i'd say that too..


----------



## JBarnz008 (Dec 10, 2007)

Damn Lupe's only going to drop 3 albums, his third album is said to be named LupEND.


----------



## Naruto_Sama (Dec 10, 2007)

Apparently Lupe is only releasing 3 because he said that not enough people appreciate his hip hop. And that what's the point of people dont appreciate *genuinely* good hip hop. I can't say that I don't agree.

But seriously, Lupe drops good beats AND good lyrics. Htf does he NOT have alotta airtime??


----------



## King (Dec 11, 2007)

If there was going to be a rapper, absolutely any rapper, living or deceased, that was going to be the official spokesperson for rap, which rapper would you pick and why?


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 11, 2007)

Knowledge Reigns Supreme Over Nearly Everyone.


----------



## Cax (Dec 11, 2007)

I'm glad that Lupe is gaining popularity, i heard Superstar on the radio.


----------



## rockstar sin (Dec 11, 2007)

Lupe is not dropping 3 albums, he clearly said that out of frustration.  That's like you believing that Jay-Z really going to retire.


----------



## Grimmjow (Dec 11, 2007)

nas, jadakiss, kanya west, common, and jay-z are my favorite artists. true hip-hop is just beautiful man


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 11, 2007)

Naruto_Sama said:


> Apparently Lupe is only releasing 3 because he said that not enough people appreciate his hip hop. And that what's the point of people dont appreciate *genuinely* good hip hop. I can't say that I don't agree.
> 
> But seriously, Lupe drops good beats AND good lyrics. Htf does he NOT have alotta airtime??



This is what I meant by Lupe being way too emotional. Retiring cause he ain't gettin enough props?



			
				Undercovermc said:
			
		

> King Moveknat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What he said. Though he can make some controversial ad-libs at times.


----------



## Dan (Dec 11, 2007)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> Lupe is not dropping 3 albums, he clearly said that out of frustration.  That's like you believing that Jay-Z really going to retire.


Yep, I believe its a similar thing.

I'm sure if The Cool sells well/ make Lupe more popular he'll release more than 3.


----------



## Cax (Dec 11, 2007)

Lupe should be intelligent enough to realise how much he can change the game and bring words to life by himself.


----------



## brokenpoem (Dec 11, 2007)

Lupe sounds like he's worried about the cheda, understandible.  But leaving the game isn't a way to go.

As far as a Hip Hop spokesman, we don't need one.  We need quality emcees that each have their own opinions (we already have them, but we also got a lot more shit emcees).  B-boys and Graf artists also need to get in the convo again as well.


----------



## little nin (Dec 11, 2007)

Lupe's just learning from Kanye 

we need more Blu & Exile love in this hip hop world.


----------



## Cax (Dec 11, 2007)

Blu and Exile are love.


----------



## little nin (Dec 11, 2007)

one of the best albums of the year, when i see them making it real big, hip hop is love


----------



## rockstar sin (Dec 11, 2007)

I'm advising you guys to listen to it only once and just know I always look out for you guys.  Here's the album preview of THE COOL =)


----------



## Dan (Dec 11, 2007)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> I'm advising you guys to listen to it only once and just know I always look out for you guys.  Here's the album preview of THE COOL =)



Fuck yes, nice one Sin.


Shit, I didn't know there was 19 tracks, thats rare on albums these days.

Well unless he has some interludes.


----------



## King (Dec 11, 2007)

Damn. You guys are really into Lupe. He is definitely underrated.

KRS-ONE is definitely up their with certain legends. What do you guys think of his actual lyricism, though? It would be hard to compare his to certain rappers because his lyricism consists of different content and the rhyme scheme and the actual way he raps may be different than other rappers because he is from the '80s.


----------



## Dan (Dec 11, 2007)

KRS-ONE is fire and always has been in my eyes. But I haven't seen heard much from him lately probably due to the thing you said about him being from the '80s.


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 11, 2007)

Someone will make a webrip from that soon, but I'll wait for the retail leak. Anyway, it won't play for me, probably because I'm outside of the US.

KRS-One is one of the best lyricists.


----------



## rockstar sin (Dec 11, 2007)

Go, Go, Gadget Flow is something serious.


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 11, 2007)

Scratch that, I'm going to listen to the webrip, which should be leaking tonight.


----------



## Dan (Dec 11, 2007)

They won't work for me either.


----------



## rockstar sin (Dec 11, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> Scratch that, I'm going to listen to the webrip, which should be leaking tonight.



lol, I knew you would change your mind.  I'm only listening to it once until the retail comes out.   Right now, I'm trying to understand the concept between The Cool, The Game, and The Streets.


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 11, 2007)

Yeah, if I get to pimp the album, I'll post the information on the concept behind it too. Apparently on the track _Gotta Eat_, Lupe spits from the perspective of a cheeseburger, lol. The Cool is coming..


----------



## rockstar sin (Dec 11, 2007)

Paris, Tokyo has a old school feel to it.   So far, so good.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Dec 11, 2007)

Thnx for the link Sin. I'm listening to it right now and I'll be waiting for that retail leak pimp.

@ UC, r u pimping Mood Muzik 3?


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 11, 2007)

The Cool webrip should be out soon. Yeah, I will pimp Mood Muzik 3, when it drops.

*ED!*t: Download *The Cool* [Webrip]


----------



## DA Dave (Dec 11, 2007)

Ya'll need to support Lupe and buy that shit, all them avas and sigs w/ him, shit lol.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Dec 11, 2007)

LOL

u know I am.


----------



## furious styles (Dec 11, 2007)

I bought food and liquor. I buy albs though. (sometimes )


----------



## Dan (Dec 11, 2007)

When albums become a respectable price i'll buy oe, But I might pick up The Cool coz I aint bought an album in AGES!


----------



## rockstar sin (Dec 11, 2007)

DA Dave said:


> Ya'll need to support Lupe and buy that shit, all them avas and sigs w/ him, shit lol.



I'm buying The Cool when it drops.  Something I didn't do in a minute.


----------



## Cax (Dec 11, 2007)

I'm not even gonna listen to it until it's fully out .. retail version

And MC, your sig, it's one of my favourite songs by lupe.


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 11, 2007)

It's the intro to one of the songs on The Cool.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Dec 11, 2007)

"If you are talking about rap and beef, I'm the wrong person to talk to.  I am from New Orleans.  Cut your televisions on. You know where I'm from.  I'm from the murder capital, ma.  Beef is a different thing there.  I have four teardrops on my face and I have to look my mom in her eye every day.  I can't lie to her.  Fuck what they think and fuck what the world thinks, we real.  My mom is real.  The first day I got a teardrop I lied.  I called her and asked her can I get a teardrop tattoo, but I had already got it."  She said, "When you get it, come by me so I can see how you look with it, cause I was thinking about getting one my fuckin' self."  "We don't play.  No, I'm not gonna rap about you man, I will murder you, your family, your child, a newborn, I don't give a darn.  I could never go to hell cause I'ma take over, bitch." 

-Lil Wayne Ozone Magazine 5Th Annual Sex Issue Dec.2007 Issue #62

Click to hear actual Lil Wayne Audio-http://www.zshare.net/audio/5547048eb6e616/ 


Wayne trippin right now.


----------



## Cax (Dec 11, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> It's the intro to one of the songs on The Cool.



It is? It's also from Heat Under The Babyseat on his Fahrenheit 1/15 Part III - A Rhyming Ape


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 11, 2007)

Yeah, but he doesn't deliver it like a normal verse, it's in a computer altered tone.


----------



## Slug (Dec 12, 2007)

cax... so you know, i listened to some common today, and as a whole.... resurrection is prolly my favorite common album, the album basically defined his style and rhyme for what it has become now.


imo- the problem with modern hip hop is that they forgot the whole point in the begining. . . . . the party. not with bitches and hoes like the media portays, but the party (having fun, good times, you know)


----------



## mow (Dec 12, 2007)

excatly,i love hip thatis soically concious , obscure and hard hitting. but fuck, cant everyone just chill backand just have a good jam? that's why i love 2for5 and time machine so much. oldschool hiphop that'sfun, silly and justa damn good time

o





LeathaFace said:


> "If you are talking about rap and beef, I'm the wrong person to talk to.  I am from New Orleans.  Cut your televisions on. You know where I'm from.  I'm from the murder capital, ma.  Beef is a different thing there.  I have four teardrops on my face and I have to look my mom in her eye every day.  I can't lie to her.  Fuck what they think and fuck what the world thinks, we real.  My mom is real.  The first day I got a teardrop I lied.  I called her and asked her can I get a teardrop tattoo, but I had already got it."  She said, "When you get it, come by me so I can see how you look with it, cause I was thinking about getting one my fuckin' self."  "We don't play.  No, I'm not gonna rap about you man, I will murder you, your family, your child, a newborn, I don't give a darn.  I could never go to hell cause I'ma take over, bitch."
> 
> -Lil Wayne Ozone Magazine 5Th Annual Sex Issue Dec.2007 Issue #62
> 
> ...





_
never_ gets old.


----------



## Cax (Dec 12, 2007)

Ah yeah, good shit Slug, good shit indeed.

Moe i'd edit the 'never gets old' part - that totally fucked up the latter post as a whole


----------



## Slug (Dec 12, 2007)

moe- i think krs one sums up how i feel about hip hop in his spot on "classic"


krs 1   -How many y’all got criminal minded you you you y’all don’t be blinded
*Me I got no jewels on my neck, why – I don’t need ‘em I got your respect*
KRS 1 20 years I rock I do it for JMJ and Scott LaRock – this hip hop
And we’s a nation, don’t you want to hear more KRS on your radio station?
*Instead of broadcasting how we smokin’ trees, on the radio we need to hear more local MC’s*
Where you at? Come on where you at? *This is the difference between MC’ing and rap
Rappers spit rhymes that are mostly illegal, MC’s spit rhymes to uplift they people
Peace, love, unity, and Havin’ fun*, these are the lyrics of KRS One


----------



## brokenpoem (Dec 12, 2007)

Old school?  Bringing it back?

This is what I have to say about that...

"That new-outdated shit" - El-p

Just kidding.  I fee yall bringing the traditional sound is all good.  But in order to be creative we must also know from where to depart and carry on with the sound.  We can't just be about the partyin and chilling, we can't just be about 4 elements (5 if you count beat boxing), or just stick to the social conscious rapping.  We need all of those.  But in the current state of Hip Hop, the social conscious rapping needs to be pushed.  Hip Hop is safe, its not resistant, it does not ask the hard questions anymore.


----------



## Yakuza (Dec 12, 2007)

Hip-Hop is gud, thats as intelligent as i can get


----------



## Slug (Dec 12, 2007)

actually poem, im going to have to disagree with you.

im not saying bring back the SOUND of old school, just the same values that are now hidden under the bling'n bitch factor. saying that hip hop isnt asking the hard questions anymore? i call bullshit on that one, as long as immortal tech, slug, common, j5 (rip), brother ali, saul williams, and many others keep the socially conscious side of hip hop going, while still staying relevant in the times and styles... hip hop will never NOT be asking the hard questions.

also, check out the band solilla.quists of sound, and just peak of what they are giving back to the community from their music, this is what im getting at. hip hop that gives back to the block, gives back to the 'ghetto' and respects its roots, its not how much ice you have, its who respects you.


----------



## Cax (Dec 12, 2007)

I say each person be true to themselves. And not in a lame way.

If you're like some certain artists and rap/spit about chicks and bling and fucking every day even though thats impossible for yourself, and you're being true to yourself doing that, it sort of means you're a fucking moron, or atleast acting it.

nah mean?


----------



## brokenpoem (Dec 12, 2007)

Slug said:


> actually poem, im going to have to disagree with you.
> 
> im not saying bring back the SOUND of old school, just the same values that are now hidden under the bling'n bitch factor. saying that hip hop isnt asking the hard questions anymore? *i call bullshit on that one, as long as immortal tech, slug, common, j5 (rip), brother ali, saul williams*, and many others keep the socially conscious side of hip hop going, while still staying relevant in the times and styles... hip hop will never NOT be asking the hard questions.
> 
> also, check out the band solilla.quists of sound, and just peak of what they are giving back to the community from their music, this is what im getting at. hip hop that gives back to the block, gives back to the 'ghetto' and respects its roots, its not how much ice you have, its who respects you.



I was generalizing, those emcees and groups are still out there that are doing work, but are not getting played or paid for the good work they do.  Emcees are asking the hard questions but for the aformentioned emcees, aside from Common, who really hears them?  Some of them are getting cred but their main audiences are backpackers and underground cats.  Perhaps it is really time for some emcees to battle and really name names?  I dunno, but shit has got to change because it has already hit the fan.


----------



## little nin (Dec 12, 2007)

you're just taking it from a mainstream point of view, sure they aren't as big in the media's eye as we may want but they still do shows etc and get their money


----------



## Pretty_Vacant (Dec 12, 2007)

*^ Which they really do deserve*


----------



## little nin (Dec 12, 2007)

Damn right, listening to The Cool right now, liking it, 9 tracks into it 

love his story tellin


----------



## Cax (Dec 12, 2007)

Im waiting for the whole thing to come out, get it as real as i can. As real as possible over the net, anyway.


----------



## little nin (Dec 12, 2007)

might as well just wait and buy it in store


----------



## Dan (Dec 12, 2007)

little nin said:


> might as well just wait and buy it in store


Do you buy albums, UK has some dumb prices aint bought an album in about 6 years.


----------



## little nin (Dec 12, 2007)

nah i dont, but when i couldn't find outkast albums to download, i went hmv n got em, i felt old skool

albums where ATLiens, Aquemeni, Speakerboxx / Love Below and Stankonia

managed to download Southernplayalisticadilacmusik


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 12, 2007)

Cax said:


> Im waiting for the whole thing to come out, get it as real as i can. As real as possible over the net, anyway.


The whole thing is out, it's just not CD quality.


----------



## Cax (Dec 12, 2007)

Oh wtf.. i might aswell download it then


----------



## Pretty_Vacant (Dec 12, 2007)

I try to buy CDs, but if you don't find a good store you don't have much of a diverse choice 
I wish they'd actually release good music!


----------



## delirium (Dec 12, 2007)

LeathaFace said:


> "If you are talking about rap and beef, I'm the wrong person to talk to.  I am from New Orleans.  Cut your televisions on. You know where I'm from.  I'm from the murder capital, ma.  Beef is a different thing there.  I have four teardrops on my face and I have to look my mom in her eye every day.  I can't lie to her.  Fuck what they think and fuck what the world thinks, we real.  My mom is real.  The first day I got a teardrop I lied.  I called her and asked her can I get a teardrop tattoo, but I had already got it."  She said, "When you get it, come by me so I can see how you look with it, cause I was thinking about getting one my fuckin' self."  "We don't play.  No, I'm not gonna rap about you man, I will murder you, your family, your child, a newborn, I don't give a darn.  I could never go to hell cause I'ma take over, bitch."
> 
> -Lil Wayne Ozone Magazine 5Th Annual Sex Issue Dec.2007 Issue #62
> 
> ...



I'm sorry.. but his whole act was nullified the second I saw _If_ 

Naw.. but when you have to ask your mom if you can get a teardrop tattoo? You're not hard. You're not hard at all.


----------



## little nin (Dec 12, 2007)

meh i hate lil wayne, doesn't bring anything to rap which i can find interesting, other than the fact that he has created a huge fanbase of dickriders who know nothing of other artists and class him as Underground and the best...


----------



## Dan (Dec 12, 2007)

little nin said:


> meh i hate lil wayne, doesn't bring anything to rap which i can find interesting, other than the fact that he has created a huge fanbase of dickriders who know nothing of other artists and class him as Underground and the best...


Nah I like Wayne, well when he was dropping stuff like Carter 2 and Dedication 2 
he was fire, He's kinda fallin off. And he stated that hes more in it for the money because on various songs hes said "I did it for myself along time ago" meaning before he was trying to be the best how hes looking make money.


----------



## little nin (Dec 12, 2007)

in that context he reminds me of 50


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 12, 2007)

Lil Wayne has never been above par in my opinion.  at him asking his mom before he got his teardrop tattoo.


----------



## Dan (Dec 12, 2007)

little nin said:


> in that context he reminds me of 50


50 was good before, back in the day 50.


----------



## little nin (Dec 12, 2007)

yeah i loved him

oh my

HARDCORE RAP RIGHT HERE


----------



## Cax (Dec 12, 2007)

50 had a decent album. It's severely underrated - check it in the pimp section.


----------



## little nin (Dec 12, 2007)

power of the dollar?


----------



## Cax (Dec 12, 2007)

I think that was it. It was decent shit.


----------



## little nin (Dec 12, 2007)

yeah i liked it, didn't find it as good as get rich or die tryin but his 2nd best to me


----------



## little nin (Dec 12, 2007)

shit was on youtube the next day 

it's the truth neway


----------



## Space Jam (Dec 12, 2007)

Staying on topic with G~Unit VS The Wu Tang Clan


In a new interview with Rhapsody, Ghost gets very candid about RZA, the new Wu album and the rumor that his second solo album was ghostwritten:

*In a recent interview Tony Yayo said Superb had written Supreme Clientele.*
Yeah, I was in Europe when I heard that. That’s just nonsense. I still put mad sh*t out. ‘Perb was ‘Perb, Ghost was Ghost. ‘Perb is Rae’s man. He been in the studio a few times while we’re doing sh*t. He ain’t write sh*t. All ‘Perb contributed was a couple of lines that you could put in the air. When we write, we all do that. “Say this one right here” or “Put this one right here.” We all catch lines with each other ‘cause you in the studio. You got n*gg*s around you that write. Even if he did write a verse, he could never make an album of mine. He couldn’t make an album, you feel me? I made Supreme Clientele what it is. Those are my stories, based around whatever they’re based upon. It’s me. I can’t see what songs ‘Perb wrote. He ain’t write “Mighty Healthy” or “One” or “Apollo Kids” or “Cherchez LaGhost” or “Saturday Nite” or “Malcolm.” But, Yayo can suck a fat d*ck. Tell him I said that.

*Do you still work with Superb?*
Superb been in jail for like four or five years. He started getting high and one day he tried to steal my DAT with all the songs from Bulletproof Wallets. N*gg*s f*ck*d him up. We knew he had it. He was being sneaky. I don’t know what he was trying to do with it, but he had it. That’s that, though. It’s like with Yayo, I don’t know what the f*ck he talkin’ about.

*Ghost also gives his thoughts on the new Wu-Tang album:*

Raekwon recently had voiced his displeasure with 8 Diagrams’ musical direction. Are you happy with how the album came out?
That s**t is wack. I heard RZA was changing some of the beats around the last minute. I didn’t hear that. I don’t know what y’all listening to out there. I never heard it. I’m with Raekwon.

You can read the rest of the interview here.


----------



## little nin (Dec 12, 2007)

oh wow about what ghost said


----------



## Space Jam (Dec 12, 2007)

lmfao @ "yayo can suck a fat dick"

anyway. More bad news for the wu tang clan

Methodman interview..i have no clue about the source... Methodman is a funny dude.

“Them n*ggas got they opinion, but sh*t’s peace between me and RZA, no question. Ghost & Rae don’t never like nothing anyway…never,” Method Man states with a dismissive tone. “Them dudes be looking at they mom’s turkey on Thanksgiving like ‘The f*ck is this bullsh*t??’ (laughs) ‘Man this macaroni is some ol buuulllsh*t! Megan Good’s titties is some bullsh*t! Rihanna’s forehead, that’s some bullsh*t!”
”That’s music right there man, I don’t know what them dudes is listening to. They must have heard it from some clock radio speakers or something, and Rae, that n*gga was probably just mad ‘cuz he ain’t had his lunch yet at the time. I like what RZA doing right now, the way he’s able to go outside the box as well as go to the typical Wu bangers ya’ll critical @ss motherf*ckers is used too. I already got some joints from him on my next album, more heat. In fact we was just in the studio a few days ago, and Nas came through. He hopped on a beat and we did the hook and everything that night. He talking about he wanna put it on his Jiggaboo album (a joke reference to Nas’ upcoming album, The N Word), but I think I’ma hold on to that one. We might hook up again for another song. I was actually supposed to be on It Was Written back in the day, but it just never happened.”

damn, i really hope they can get past there enternal conflicts. Good to see afew people like meth and gza can understand what Rza was tryin to do with the album.


----------



## little nin (Dec 12, 2007)

i loved the beats on the album too


----------



## DA Dave (Dec 12, 2007)

Yayo is not all that bad on tracks to me.

/ducks


----------



## Space Jam (Dec 12, 2007)

do u actually like hiphop? i`m not tryin to offend u or insult u or anything dude but how can u say that shit.........

have u ever actually listened closley to him...


----------



## DA Dave (Dec 12, 2007)

Lol I am not saying all his stuff is good, not at all, I mean like out of 100 percent I'd say 20 or 30 percent of his shit was not bad, maybe cause it made me laugh but either way thats some kinda result right? lol


----------



## Cax (Dec 12, 2007)

Method is a chiller. That's ace shit


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 12, 2007)

*Lupe Fiasco's The Cool [Pimp Thread]*

The links in there are now for the retail grouprip version. So it's the full album in CD quality.


----------



## rockstar sin (Dec 12, 2007)

I would like to say R.I.P. to Ike Turner, the true inventor of the "Pimp Smack"


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Dec 12, 2007)

So I finally got around to listening to Celestial Clockwork by Illogic and it's an amazing, brilliant album.  Not only does Illogic put it down but it's got Blueprint, Aesop Rock, Vast Aire and Slug.  Anyone who's a fan of lyrical content should check this out.  I'm playing it nonstop right now.

Thanks again to the always knowledgeable Del for the suggestion.


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 12, 2007)

[youtube=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HwfMGyJwo-o]Joe Budden - MM3 Trailer[/youtube]
Roll Call [Track off Mood Muzik 3]


----------



## Slug (Dec 13, 2007)

del, i hope you know i expect reps for this... i know you got out of the shoe biz... but these might make you wanna get some more..


----------



## King (Dec 13, 2007)

^Page doesn't seem to work.

Anyways, why do you guys like Joe Buddens so much?
I'm curious.


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 13, 2007)

You'd be hard-pressed to find many mixtapes better than Mood Muzik 2. Joe Budden is a very talented rapper, but he isn't recognized for it by the masses because he opted for mainstream content on his debut album and the result was lacklustre. That aside, his mixtapes are packed with emotion and great storytelling, which is why they're fire.


----------



## Slug (Dec 13, 2007)

link fixed


----------



## rockstar sin (Dec 13, 2007)

King Moveknat said:


> ^Page doesn't seem to work.
> 
> Anyways, why do you guys like Joe Buddens so much?
> I'm curious.



Did you ever listen to his music?  What about Lupe?  If you did, then you wouldn't ask that stupid ass question.


----------



## rockstar sin (Dec 13, 2007)

King Moveknat said:


> ^Page doesn't seem to work.
> 
> Anyways, why do you guys like Joe Buddens so much?
> I'm curious.



Did you ever listen to his music?  What about Lupe?  If you did, then you wouldn't ask that stupid ass question.  We like them because they are good.


----------



## kayos (Dec 13, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> You'd be hard-pressed to find many mixtapes better than Mood Muzik 2. Joe Budden is a very talented rapper, but he isn't recognized for it by the masses because he opted for mainstream content on his debut album and the result was lacklustre. That aside, his mixtapes are packed with emotion and great storytelling, which is why they're fire.



Yeah I thought he was just mediocre 'til I heard "Walk With Me" on Def Jam: Fight For NY

Then I realised Joseph had mad skillz. And I felt bad for writing him off.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Dec 13, 2007)

Illogic>>>Joe Budden...

Anyway, I finally listened to those Lupe songs you guys suggested and he's actually pretty badass.  So I stand corrected, if more mainstream guys sounded like him I might actually listen to the radio.


----------



## rockstar sin (Dec 13, 2007)

^I'll be the judge of that.  Send me a link of Celestial Clockwork.


----------



## Cax (Dec 13, 2007)

Aight, shout to everyone here.. as this is a place were alot of the battlers/rappers be at.

A compilation rap for us is being made, just check the MD and you'll see the thread. If you interested, come along and check this shit up.. even if you arent, still go check it, as i may have added you as a recognized spitter.

Sin, i expect you to be in this


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Dec 13, 2007)

Link removed

For anyone who wants it.  This was a bitch to find for some reason.  I swear I just typed in the name of the album when I got it.

Enjoy.


----------



## delirium (Dec 13, 2007)

I love Celestial Clockwork. But you guys already knew that. xD


----------



## rockstar sin (Dec 13, 2007)

Downloading it right now, I'll listen to it tomorrow since I'm just jonesing on this 9th Wonder Instrumental CD I have.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Dec 13, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> You'd be hard-pressed to find many mixtapes better than Mood Muzik 2. Joe Budden is a very talented rapper, but he isn't recognized for it by the masses because he opted for mainstream content on his debut album and the result was lacklustre. That aside, his mixtapes are packed with emotion and great storytelling, which is why they're fire.



Ya Joe's nice, I remember hatin' his gutz when he came out with "Pump It Up", then i got MM2 and New Jersey Drive, and dudes nice. 

I havn't heard Mood Muzik, how is that one compared to 2?


----------



## little nin (Dec 13, 2007)

i wouldve preffered him put an acapella on the album for the Coolest now


----------



## King (Dec 14, 2007)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> Did you ever listen to his music?  What about Lupe?  If you did, then you wouldn't ask that stupid ass question.  We like them because they are good.



Umm, chill the fuck out. I just wanted to know why you guys were amazed by his work because obviously I haven't heard much of him.


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 14, 2007)

KM, Sin is probably getting frustrated because you previously claimed to have listened to more hip-hop than anyone here, yet you haven't heard much Lupe Fiasco, Joe Budden and a lot of other artists that we've been discussing.


----------



## Perverse (Dec 14, 2007)

I still haven't got The Cool. 

Later tonight, though. KM, get Joe Budden, NOW. Dude is absolute BOMB.


----------



## little nin (Dec 14, 2007)

i need mood muzikizzle 2


----------



## King (Dec 14, 2007)

I have both of the Mood Muzik's but I still haven't listened to him.


----------



## delirium (Dec 14, 2007)

People Without Shoes. Thoughts of an Optimist. Go find it. Listen to it. Your ears will tank you for it.


----------



## Ippy (Dec 14, 2007)

*just listened to Kweli's Focus*

[19:52] <Seraph[scannin]> wow, i never thought i would say this about a kweli album
[19:52] <Seraph[scannin]> but meh


----------



## Dan (Dec 14, 2007)

Seraph said:


> *just listened to Kweli's Focus*
> 
> [19:52] <Seraph[scannin]> wow, i never thought i would say this about a kweli album
> [19:52] <Seraph[scannin]> but meh


Because my parents are asleep I can't listen to it loud but from what I've heard so far, it is meh. just special.


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 14, 2007)

I can tell it wasn't a serious effort by Talib Kweli, similar to how Mos Def's releases have been, as of late. Hopefully he delivers with his next solo album and or Blacksmith release.


----------



## LayZ (Dec 14, 2007)

Focus was disappointing to me only because I already heard almost every single track before.


----------



## Ippy (Dec 14, 2007)

On another note, I'm still keeping Y Society - _Travel at My Own Pace_ tracks on repeat for hours on end.

Brilliant, IMO.


----------



## DA Dave (Dec 14, 2007)

where can I DL that AZ and Styles P song, shit aint on Limewire =X


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 14, 2007)

It should be on Styles P's latest LP. There's a pimp thread for it.


----------



## DA Dave (Dec 14, 2007)

Thank you my good man.


----------



## Green Lantern (Dec 14, 2007)

I'm still holding off dling The Cool- partly because I want to buy it, but more so because my internet has been shaped (slowed down) for this month due to overdownloading 

How does it stack up to Blu & Exile's Below the Heavens?


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 14, 2007)

They're very different albums content-wise. _The Cool_ has a predominantly macabre theme running throughout it, which is juxtaposed to _Below The Heaven's_ up-lifting theme from a proletariat perspective. They both deliver a positive message, nonetheless, just through a different means of expression (so your preference would play a factor there). I think Lupe Fiasco is more skilled and versatile than Blu and it's evident from his sophomore album. Also, the production of the _The Cool_ trumps Exile's production, in my opinion. So I'd say _The Cool_ was the better of the two, but I'm sure a lot of people here would disagree with me.


----------



## Cax (Dec 14, 2007)

You get shaped? Meaning you live somewhere like Australia, Radish?

If so, it pisses me off ALOT how they still don't have 8 diagrams ANYWHERE here. FUCK


----------



## Perverse (Dec 14, 2007)

Mood Muzik 3 is out, check the music pimping section.


----------



## Yosha (Dec 15, 2007)

Has anyone heard of "the cool kids"? Pretty fresh stuff.


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 15, 2007)

Since all the big albums of 07 have dropped(well leaked) Can we say 07 was a good year for hip-hop? Tons of ill material both mainstream and underground


----------



## Cax (Dec 15, 2007)

Yeah, of course we can. 07 was a sick year.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 15, 2007)

Masanari said:


> Has anyone heard of "the cool kids"? Pretty fresh stuff.



No doubt. Mystic pimped it some time ago - Totally Flossed Out EP


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Dec 15, 2007)

Seraph said:


> On another note, I'm still keeping Y Society - _Travel at My Own Pace_ tracks on repeat for hours on end.
> 
> Brilliant, IMO.



QFT, I don't know how many times I've listened to Never Off already.

So I was looking up Rhymesayers and I came across an artist named Grayskul.  From the description he sounds great, has anyone listened to him and if so what's his best album?

Also, does anyone have The Orphanage Project? It sounds amazing and I think that Aesop pimp thread is kind of dead.


----------



## rockstar sin (Dec 15, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> They're very different albums content-wise. _The Cool_ has a predominantly macabre theme running throughout it, which is juxtaposed to _Below The Heaven's_ up-lifting theme from a proletariat perspective. They both deliver a positive message, nonetheless, just through a different means of expression (so your preference would play a factor there). I think Lupe Fiasco is more skilled and versatile than Blu and it's evident from his sophomore album. Also, the production of the _The Cool_ trumps Exile's production, in my opinion. So I'd say _The Cool_ was the better of the two, but I'm sure a lot of people here would disagree with me.



Quoted for truth.  There's nothing more to it.


----------



## UtahCrip (Dec 15, 2007)

people actually feeling lupes shit? only a couple traccs on that could get play in the whip. the rest is wacc. 


Undercovermc said:


> It should be on Styles P's latest LP. There's a pimp thread for it.



aint no traccs with AZ on that.


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 15, 2007)

I feel you UC, it lacks those bangers. Straight garbage.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Dec 15, 2007)

UtahCrip said:


> people actually feeling lupes shit? only a couple traccs on that could get play in the whip. the rest is wacc.
> 
> 
> aint no traccs with AZ on that.



So, which ones you'd bang in the whip?


----------



## little nin (Dec 15, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> They're very different albums content-wise. _The Cool_ has a predominantly macabre theme running throughout it, which is juxtaposed to _Below The Heaven's_ up-lifting theme from a proletariat perspective. They both deliver a positive message, nonetheless, just through a different means of expression (so your preference would play a factor there). I think Lupe Fiasco is more skilled and versatile than Blu and it's evident from his sophomore album. Also, the production of the _The Cool_ trumps Exile's production, in my opinion. So I'd say _The Cool_ was the better of the two, but I'm sure a lot of people here would disagree with me.



my preference played a factor 

below the heavens is a 5 / 5 for me and the cool's 4.5/5 

i like the samples used on below the heavens, but the beats are better on the cool, but yeah nice comparison you did


----------



## Freiza (Dec 15, 2007)

superstar clinched it for me.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Dec 15, 2007)

I heard a lot of ppl comparing _Paris, Tokyo_ from Lupe's _The Cool _to the style of _A Tribe Called Quest_, so I would like the best album they have.


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 15, 2007)

The Faint Smile said:


> QFT, I don't know how many times I've listened to Never Off already.
> 
> So I was looking up Rhymesayers and I came across an artist named Grayskul.  From the description he sounds great, has anyone listened to him and if so what's his best album?



The newest one "Bloody Radio" is the easiest to get into(and the easiest to find) Also Grayskul's a group. They're hard to listen to at first because the members always try rapping at the same time but they don't harmonize enough to understand on the first play through(for me anyway)


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 15, 2007)

JB008 said:


> I heard a lot of ppl comparing _Paris, Tokyo_ from Lupe's _The Cool _to the style of _A Tribe Called Quest_, so I would like the best album they have.



I say Low End Theory is their best. Midnight Marauders is a great album too.


----------



## rockstar sin (Dec 15, 2007)

Respect Requiem.  Big up to your list.


----------



## Yosha (Dec 15, 2007)

Snake_108 said:


> No doubt. Mystic pimped it some time ago - Totally Flossed Out EP


Word, not a reg so it didn't catch my eye. Thanks.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Dec 15, 2007)

Bloody Radio? Ok I'll check it out.  I like so many other artists on that lable I figure I should at least give it a chance.

About Tribe, I agree with mystictrunks and I'll add that their Anthology is really damn good as well.


----------



## Perverse (Dec 15, 2007)

Have any of you guys heard Black Milk's latest, Caltroit?


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 15, 2007)

I'm going to download it now.

Here's the link for anyone who's interested: Black Milk - Caltroit


----------



## Perverse (Dec 15, 2007)

It's pretty damn good, Paul. Definitely recommend you pimp it in the pimping section.


----------



## rockstar sin (Dec 15, 2007)

Glad to see people are warming up to Black Milk.  He's Dilla Jr in Detroit.


----------



## Perverse (Dec 16, 2007)

I was down with Black Milk since mid last year when he got a feature in XXL.


----------



## King (Dec 16, 2007)

Black Milk is a pretty good producer. I would recommend a listen.


----------



## Perverse (Dec 16, 2007)

I have all his stuff, minus the BR Gunna.


----------



## Space Jam (Dec 16, 2007)

What did yall think about Mood Musik 3?


----------



## Naruto_Sama (Dec 16, 2007)

Atmosphere review and suggestions.

And what is Joe Budden's style and what does he rap about?


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 16, 2007)

Budded = Punchline rapper/ Slightly Emotional

Raps about how well he has it with his record deal(even though he never drops real albums), his various beefs with relative no names and so on. It's entertaining.


----------



## azuken (Dec 16, 2007)

Bleh, Mood Music was so-so. Only really cared for buddens Dance music.

Now Lupe... I love.


----------



## Crowe (Dec 16, 2007)

Mood Muzik 3 was really good imo.


----------



## little nin (Dec 16, 2007)

mm the cools good, i can always listen to most of it

below the heavens is love


----------



## rockstar sin (Dec 16, 2007)

You plug that album a lot little nin, is that your favorite album?


----------



## little nin (Dec 16, 2007)

yep, love it


----------



## JBarnz008 (Dec 16, 2007)

MM3 was decent, 2 will always be the best.


----------



## Cax (Dec 17, 2007)

MM3 Was aight. Like JB though, 2 is better


----------



## mow (Dec 17, 2007)

below the heavens deserves all the love in the world. so.much.soul


----------



## rockstar sin (Dec 17, 2007)

Below the Heavens was a good album but was it the best in 07?  No.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Dec 17, 2007)

^You ever listen to that Illogic?

I enjoyed Audible Mainframe(not sure if its 07) and Y Society more than Blu & Exile.  They were all good though.

I've been listening to Eyedea and Abilities- _First Born_ a whole lot lately.  "On This I Stand", "Void" and "The Dive pt. 2" especially just kick so much ass.


----------



## rockstar sin (Dec 17, 2007)

Yeah Celestial Clockwork was a good album but was too short.  I needed more.


----------



## mow (Dec 17, 2007)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> Below the Heavens was a good album but was it the best in 07?  No.



it's number 2 in my list, along with another 9 records. fact is it's one of the best freshmen efforts this year or the past few years. It alogn with _Travel At Your Own Pace_ made my heart skip a beat just as it did when i first spin _Black On Both Sides_. I cant wait to hear more from both crews i nthe near future. great soulful hiphop full to the brim of heart and beauty.

damn fine year. gonna spin the cool in a bit, hoping this oen will deliver


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Dec 17, 2007)

Also, _None Shall Pass_ was an amazing album.  That might be my vote for album of the year.

Glad you liked it, Sin.  "Birth Right" and that colab with Aesop and Vast Aire were so amazing.  I thought the song with Slug was really well done too.


----------



## rockstar sin (Dec 17, 2007)

mow, can you pimp me the Y Society album again.  I deleted it by accident.


----------



## mow (Dec 17, 2007)

sure thign mate. i'll get it for ya tomorrow =D  this week long holiday= massive pimping overload =3

del get your ass on movement and post the next in the jazzy hop series.


----------



## Slug (Dec 17, 2007)

speaking of jazz. moe, why did you not tell me about the holy'ness that is billie holiday? holy fuck moe... [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_tNSp7MaADM&NR=1[/YOUTUBE] do i need to say more?


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Dec 17, 2007)

I think the real question is how are you a jazz fan and you've never heard of Billie Holliday?  You know what song kicks ass? "Jazz Thing" by Gang Starr.  Not only is it quite informative on who you should listen to but it has great beats.


----------



## Slug (Dec 17, 2007)

im partial to saxaphone jazz. mainly cannonball adderley. i've heard of holiday. but never took the time outside of bird, coletrane, and adderly to look elsewhere


----------



## MUSOLINI (Dec 17, 2007)

immortal technique is dope. revolutionary volume 1 & 2 where pretty dope albums IMO.


----------



## King (Dec 17, 2007)

Someone recommend me the bestest, yes, bestest jazz rap album ever.


----------



## delirium (Dec 17, 2007)

mow said:


> del get your ass on movement and post the next in the jazzy hop series.



I'll do it tonight.. as a celebration for being the last day of school. I also got some extras to pass to you that I want your opinion on.


----------



## Biscuits (Dec 17, 2007)

King Moveknat said:


> Someone recommend me the bestest, yes, bestest jazz rap album ever.


You mean with Jazz samples? 
You can never go wrong with some ATCQ.


----------



## Slug (Dec 17, 2007)

i think he's meaning soulfull jazz influenced. a la brother ali, tribe called quest, warsawpack, the blend, j5, some mos,and some common..

um. imho, i'd say brother ali takes the cake for a soulfull/jazz influenced hip hop. check out shadows on the sun or undisputed truth.

or even j5, concrete schoolyard is something that should always be heard


----------



## mow (Dec 17, 2007)

slug if you're a sax freak you must check out some Rahsaan Rolan Kirk youtube the man, you'll get wet. dont worry about it tho, he has that effect on everyone who listens to him.

awesome del, cant wait to spin it =3


----------



## brokenpoem (Dec 17, 2007)

jazz hip hop - De La Soul...I'm also thinking The Roots (earlier stuff).

Miles Davis "Bitches Brew" - Talk about some influential jazz.  Goddamn that shit was before its time.  For me I can here some hip hop in it and some contemporary instrumental bands (rattat, boards of canada, etc).  Be warned I am told he dropped acid on this album so he does get psychedelic.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Dec 17, 2007)

If we're talking Miles, nothing beats Kind of Blue.  

As for jazzy hip-hip, you're going to want A Tribe Called Quest(all of it), Do You Want More?? from the Roots, _Buhloone Mind State_ from De La Soul, and some Gang Starr definitely(only have their best of album, don't know specifics). 

Brother Ali and Blue Scholars both have great beats and thoughtful lyrics too.


----------



## Naruto_Sama (Dec 17, 2007)

More info on this Atmosphere character...


----------



## Space Jam (Dec 17, 2007)

Ive been listening to AZ- Doe or Die, i forgot how good this album was, i havent listened to it in a while before yesterday


----------



## Space Jam (Dec 17, 2007)

Naruto_Sama said:


> More info on this Atmosphere character...



well first off its more than one person. Atmosphere is just the name of the duo. Slug is the emcee. There pretty good.


----------



## brokenpoem (Dec 17, 2007)

Rasassination said:


> Ive been listening to AZ- Doe or Die, i forgot how good this album was, i havent listened to it in a while before yesterday



my first hip hop cd with the parental advisory sticker on it.  My mom took it away from me

It's really friggin good. AZ is awesome


----------



## Slug (Dec 17, 2007)

Naruto_Sama said:


> More info on this Atmosphere character...



what do you want to know about them?


----------



## Gamabunta (Dec 17, 2007)

guess who's back....

back again...

sup hip-hop lovers?


----------



## Perverse (Dec 17, 2007)

Haven't seen you in a while Gama, how are you? Not much going on, just banging Mood Muzik 3 at the moment.


----------



## Gamabunta (Dec 17, 2007)

im alright. been busy with uni an shit. havent had any time to record any new tracks which has really put my new mixtape on the back burner (an that sucks anus). 

honestly ive a confession. ive not bumped any underground hip-hop in about half a year. anyone got any recommendations? also on another note. 

Kanye west should have gone to spec savers


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 17, 2007)

Hey, Gama. You've probably received a lot of PM's about pimps, from me. xD


----------



## Perverse (Dec 17, 2007)

Gamabunta said:


> im alright. been busy with uni an shit. havent had any time to record any new tracks which has really put my new mixtape on the back burner (an that sucks anus).
> 
> honestly ive a confession. ive not bumped any underground hip-hop in about half a year. anyone got any recommendations? also on another note.
> 
> Kanye west should have gone to spec savers



Atmosphere, El-P, Ill Poetic, Nujabes, Danny! There's a few.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Dec 17, 2007)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> Below the Heavens was a good album but was it the best in 07?  No.



it's a tie for #1 along with The Cool for me. 

i'm a big Blu fan now.


----------



## Tousen (Dec 18, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _AM I The Only Person That Misses These Guys?_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=K4D6XdNLyKk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Perverse (Dec 18, 2007)

Delirium said:


> I'll do it tonight.. as a celebration for being the last day of school. I also got some extras to pass to you that I want your opinion on.



Pass 'em to me too!


----------



## delirium (Dec 18, 2007)

lol nevermind. I ended up in San Fransisco. I'll have to do it tomorrow night. I'll be doing some Sound Providers.


----------



## Altron (Dec 18, 2007)

since i have now begun to stray away from metal and into rip/hip-hop other than listening to Jay-Z "The Black Album" i was wondering if i can get some recommendations and if any of you can pimp me some good albums. I will say thanks/rep.


----------



## Perverse (Dec 18, 2007)

Nevermind, I look forward to it.


----------



## rockstar sin (Dec 18, 2007)

*Crooked I on the Wake Up Show Part 2*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gpldVBtI8pE&eurl=http://realtalkny.rawkus.com/?p=4097[/YOUTUBE]

Best West Secret.  No one in the West is fucking with him.  Maybe even the East.


----------



## Cax (Dec 18, 2007)

Crooked I is on point. he's seriously nuts that bloke.


----------



## rockstar sin (Dec 18, 2007)

I'm looking for Part 1, where they asked whose better, Crooked or Jay-Z, but I have to go in a few minutes.


----------



## UtahCrip (Dec 18, 2007)

JB008 said:


> So, which ones you'd bang in the whip?



hi-definition, the die, hip hop saved my life(only cause im a aspiring rapper), put you on game.

the rest aint bumping. shit like dumb it down had a nice beat but garbage lyrics. they should give that beat to someone who could kill it.


----------



## Cax (Dec 18, 2007)

Aspiring rapper? Lets see some of your shit, spit it in the cypher thread


----------



## Space Jam (Dec 18, 2007)

I actually like clipse alot to be honest. 
and yes crooked I has been one of the better mc's for a while now


----------



## Cax (Dec 18, 2007)

You showed me his site a while ago, i been listenin ever since then Pro.


----------



## rockstar sin (Dec 18, 2007)

Mow, where are you?!!   I need Y Society.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Dec 18, 2007)

Anybody got that Goodie Mobb - Still Standing album?


----------



## little nin (Dec 18, 2007)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> Below the Heavens was a good album but was it the best in 07?  No.



you say it like it's worth nothing in comparison to what we've seen this year, which it really is. although you may not mean it like that, just to say it does look that way though.

Crooked I is ill, i need to listen to my stuff that i got from him more

@JB: mebbe UCMC has it or sumfin


----------



## Naruto_Sama (Dec 18, 2007)

> since i have now begun to stray away from metal and into rip/hip-hop other than listening to Jay-Z "The Black Album" i was wondering if i can get some recommendations and if any of you can pimp me some good albums. I will say thanks/rep.




Try Jay-Z's first album - Reasonable Doubt

Other artists you should try are:

Mos Def (Black on Both Sides)
Lupe Fiasco (Food and Liquor and The Cool)
Talib Kweli (Eardrum)

And I've started getting into conscious hip hop too so I don't know too many but these guys can help you.


----------



## Biscuits (Dec 18, 2007)

@ Del: Best Avatar, EVER!

I see some of my all time favorites in there...


----------



## Slug (Dec 18, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _ one rap, 5 languages?!_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4gh5-bnmDJQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## little nin (Dec 18, 2007)

^ some good shit


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 18, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IrqBevpJ5yQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bender (Dec 18, 2007)

Yahiko said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IrqBevpJ5yQ[/YOUTUBE]



That song is meh, I like this one better

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rzEQgUCSjMY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Dec 18, 2007)

Naruto_Sama said:


> Try Jay-Z's first album - Reasonable Doubt
> 
> Other artists you should try are:
> 
> ...



Dude, Quality.  He puts the "Kweli" in it.  Also you can't forget Black Star if you're going to suggest Mos and Kweli.  

@Altron, If you're into "conscious" rap you should check out Brother Ali, Blue Scholars and Immortal Technique.

Some other artists I love are Gang Starr, Jurassic 5, The Roots, Wu-Tang Clan(36 Chambers!) and Aesop Rock.

Which reminds me...Thanks to mystictrunks for that Aesop discography.  I hope it has The Orphanage Project because that sounds amazing.


----------



## delirium (Dec 18, 2007)

Full Sasori fight, fillers editted out by Kaki

moe.. what you've been waiting for.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 18, 2007)

Am I the only one here who actually doesn't feel Aesop Rock like that?


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Dec 18, 2007)

Snake_108 said:


> Am I the only one here who actually doesn't feel Aesop Rock like that?



Yes, yes you are.

Actually I could see how someone wouldn't like Aesop since he kind of strays from conventional rap.  He almost has a style all his own.  Personally, I think his lyrics are absolutely brilliant and he's got some damn good beats too.


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 18, 2007)

I just found out Copywrite is from my home town.


----------



## Bender (Dec 18, 2007)

The Faint Smile said:


> Yes, yes you are.
> 
> Actually I could see how someone wouldn't like Aesop since he kind of strays from conventional rap.  He almost has a style all his own.  Personally, I think his lyrics are absolutely brilliant and he's got some damn good beats too.



I heard about that cat Aesop  in Source magazine

He something like a MC Chris?


----------



## DA Dave (Dec 18, 2007)

Yahiko said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IrqBevpJ5yQ[/YOUTUBE]



This seemed so random to post outta no where lol.


----------



## Slug (Dec 18, 2007)

keeping the culture alive 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2tJbkPZ9W8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Dec 19, 2007)

Blaze of Glory said:


> I heard about that cat Aesop  in Source magazine
> 
> He something like a MC Chris?



Much better...Listen to this and tell me he's not the fucking man.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sd3wwB0ALug[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## little nin (Dec 19, 2007)

Lord Yu said:


> I just found out Copywrite is from my home town.



Copywrite's the man, some sick lyrics, great flow too

edit: i need Aesop Pimpage

@ slug: was more good stuff, saw a nice b-boy battle at jump off a couple mondays ago


----------



## rockstar sin (Dec 19, 2007)

The Faint Smile said:


> Much better...Listen to this and tell me he's not the fucking man.
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sd3wwB0ALug[/YOUTUBE]



Aesop vs Illogic wouldn't be dope to you?


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Dec 19, 2007)

Better yet, Aesop vs Illogic vs Eyedea...I would die from the badass.

Illogic has an awesome track called Me vs Myself featuring I where he battles himself on Unforseen Shadows.  It's another great effort by him if you want to look it up.

@little nin, If you want Aesop, start with Labor Days and then after that his best imo is None Shall Pass.  Bazooka Tooth is alright, but has some stand out tracks like The Greatest Pac-Man Adventure(it's about an acid trip).  I just got his full discography so I might be missing something, but Labor Days is amazing all the way through.

Edit- Speaking of freestyle.  Does anyone have The Orphanage freestyle tracks with Aesop, Sage, Slug etc.?  I need to hear it, I must hear that.


----------



## Bender (Dec 19, 2007)

The Faint Smile said:


> Much better...Listen to this and tell me he's not the fucking man.
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sd3wwB0ALug[/YOUTUBE]




It was alright, but I like this better

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l1u43KDiWD0[/YOUTUBE]

Shit raw as hell


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 19, 2007)

Anyone care to share some Illogic?


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Dec 19, 2007)

I'll upload some Aesop and Illogic tonight when I get off work if no one else has done it before then.


----------



## little nin (Dec 19, 2007)

im downloadin sum discography of aesop rock, gnna need some stuff tho


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 19, 2007)

Surprised at Illogic gettin so much love. I only heard his first album, 'Unforeseen Shadows' check that out though if you haven't.

Anyone heard that new Witchdoctor album? Opinions appreciated.

The new One Be Lo is sounding nice. And I'm probably late as hell, but I just found out Royce has got two new albums coming out in '08, both executively produced by the man Primo.


----------



## Naruto_Sama (Dec 19, 2007)

Chamillionaire is pretty good for the south if you heard Ultimate Victory =/

It's funny. I tried telling my friends this but they were like no way someone can go from ridin dirty to "good" in ur opinion


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Dec 20, 2007)

Ok, Here's the two Illogic albums I have:
Unforeseen Shadows-Link removed

Celestial Clockwork-Chapter 144 Pg 04

Also, just because he rules, Here's Eyedea & Abilities- First Born:
Link removed
Give it a listen..._The Dive pt 2_ among other tracks has been playing non stop on my Ipod.


----------



## delirium (Dec 20, 2007)

You should look for Write to Death II


----------



## Bender (Dec 20, 2007)

Am I the only one that think Plies Music fucking awesome?

Listen to this shit:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pxs5EM3xlus[/YOUTUBE]

Off the fucking hook


----------



## delirium (Dec 20, 2007)

Viktor Vaughn is another of Dumile's aliases. His most known right now being MF DOOM for course. Vaudeville Villain was one of my most played albums the year it came out. Great album. He does none of the production work instead enlists SoundInk to do the work. This shouldn't disappoint anyone who love DOOM's production skills though. They're just as off kilter and spaced out to match is unique style. RJD2 is on there BTW for anyone that wants an idea.

As for The Listening. It's pretty good. LB in general is worth taking the time to peep. At least Phonte is dope on the mic. Pooh might say something clever every now and then but he's really bringing nothing new that I haven't heard yet. 9th behind the boards is always good too for the soulful type of production.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Dec 20, 2007)

Ah, of course, Victor Von Doom.  Well I liked _Take me to Your Leader_ and _Operation Doomsday_ a lot so I have high hopes for this one.  RJD2 is a definite plus as well.

Little Brother sounds like they're worth a listen at the very least.


----------



## Taciturnity (Dec 20, 2007)

Cadence Weapon anyone?

His shit's bumpin'. Bumpin' and a-thumpin'.


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 20, 2007)

[youtube=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kl4UzIBXvoU]Lupe Fiasco Speaks On Why He Doesn't Spit Gangsta Lyrics[/youtube]


----------



## Tousen (Dec 20, 2007)

Good People at SOHH said:
			
		

> After endless talks, SOHH.com has learned that Jadakiss is now indeed, officially signed to Jay-Z's Roc-A-Fella Records.
> 
> Though details of the deal have not been revealed yet, a rep for Def Jam - the parent label of the Roc - said that the Yonkers-born MC is "definitely signed" to the Roc-A-Fella fold. Even though there had been some talks that since leaving Interscope Kiss was mulling over the possibility of heading down South to link up with Cash Money Records, the signing is not a surprise.
> 
> Jay-Z publicly admitted to trying to lure the raspy-voiced lyricist over to the label. Fans started to anticipate the announcement even more so after Jada made appearances on spot dates of Jay-Z's American Gangster tour as well as being seen throwing up the Roc hand sign in Jay's "Roc Boys" video.



Does Jay-Z really need anymore money?


----------



## little nin (Dec 20, 2007)

Sway has the same message as Lupe Fiasco in terms of not spitting gangsta lyrics lol

@ Blaze, yeah you're the only one, i'll listen to the tune but not on a serious level


----------



## King (Dec 20, 2007)

Plies is horrible. His album came out and critics criticized the album for having worthless lyrics that did not even a message, whatsoever. I've actually listened to some Plies and I find him very weak. He is just another "mainstream" artist who has nothing to look forward to other than ringtone sales, just like T-Pain. He, along with other new artists that came out this year, are literally just boring. The only reason he is even getting money is because of the fact that the production on his songs are pretty good. That is it.

@ The Faint Smile - Thanks for the downloads. I appreciate it, deeply.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Dec 20, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> [youtube=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kl4UzIBXvoU]Lupe Fiasco Speaks On Why He Doesn't Spit Gangsta Lyrics[/youtube]



Love the dude man, much respect to him, that's a real role model.


----------



## TobiasFunke (Dec 21, 2007)

Jetty made a new one.

The new Ghostface video.  I like how now he's doing videos for his gangsta joints, it's not like they play his commercial style stuff anyways so why not?


----------



## rockstar sin (Dec 21, 2007)

I think it's real talk.


----------



## Slug (Dec 21, 2007)

whats up guys?


----------



## rockstar sin (Dec 21, 2007)

*Crooked I on the Wake Up Show Part 1*

This was Part 1 with Crooked I on the Wake Up Show I posted.  Crooked I vs. Jay-Z


----------



## Kaim (Dec 21, 2007)

Man...that's the first time I heard of crooked I. And i dont mean to be swash bucklin or dick ridin but this man killed, slayed, and murdered that. Plus the man on the piano SUPER killed it...i'mma look out for this dude


----------



## delirium (Dec 21, 2007)

There's no need to be ashamed. Cats have been sawsh bucklin Crooked I for a good minute now. Dude definitely brings heat.


----------



## Space Jam (Dec 21, 2007)

hell yeah crooked I is one of my favorites right now but hes still not as good as Ras Kass


----------



## rockstar sin (Dec 21, 2007)

^I beg to differ but that's your opinion.


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 21, 2007)

I prefer Crooked I over Rass Kass too, but he's still very good.


----------



## Kaim (Dec 21, 2007)

Somebody want to post a link to rass kass spittin for me?


----------



## Space Jam (Dec 21, 2007)

Ras Kass has the better lyrical content, sheer wittyness, punchlines, ect


----------



## Space Jam (Dec 21, 2007)

Cash Uchiha said:


> Somebody want to post a link to rass kass spittin for me?



I think this site will let u download all 3 of his best albums . Soul on ice is the best, one of the better hiphop albums ever made


----------



## delirium (Dec 21, 2007)

I'd say the same thing. Ras does have a little more content. But Crooked I has so much fukken swag. He's not one to be messed with on lyrically, either. Toss up for me. Whatever I'm feeling at the moment.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 21, 2007)

Well Ras has his whole catalog behind him. I don't think Crooked I is as creative as he is, I can't see him making a Soul On Ice .. but that could be assuming too much because I haven't heard Crooked's albums, just mixtape tracks which don't exactly venture into the depths of an artist's talent. Honestly though, I think he's just as lyrically strong which is saying a lot.


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 21, 2007)

Crooked I has no released albums. B.O.S.S. (Beginning Of Something Serious) will pretty much be his debut.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 21, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> Crooked I has no released albums. B.O.S.S. (Beginning Of Something Serious) will pretty much be his debut.



Yeah, but he had a few leaked unreleased albums though. I'm guessing BOSS is gonna be one of those albums where he's going all out to get noticed, for the good and the bad, i.e. include as many commercially recognized guests as he can. I hope I'll be wrong.


----------



## delirium (Dec 21, 2007)

Decided to break out Midnight Marauders.

Just Right. The only words to describe.


----------



## Slug (Dec 21, 2007)

ah... every now and then you have to break out the tribe. i listened to that album a while back, made my day


----------



## delirium (Dec 21, 2007)

I know what you mean. It's like.. every little sound. Each snare crack. Each bass thump. Every rhyme. It hits right on time and it's like everything in the world is right. God I love Tribe.


----------



## Slug (Dec 21, 2007)

very much so. like the first time we heard sunshine. its just amazing how a song can change your day. i've been addicted to india arie recently. amazing voice


----------



## Slug (Dec 21, 2007)

funny... almost 3 years, and im finally (almost) a senior member... del, it took you how long? a few months?


----------



## delirium (Dec 21, 2007)

Oh man.. Sunshine. Tell me about it. Perfect riding music that day, right?

India Arie is good. Get some Jill Scott too if your on that tip right now.

--

Preyy much. By the time I was here for 2 or 3 I met all the requirements but the 6 month rule. You keep going inactive though.


----------



## Slug (Dec 21, 2007)

i dont know what your talking about.. i've always been active... just, uh, behind the scenes.


i'll tell you what though. i've been getting the funniest looks, when i pull up in my truck, and people look at me (you've seen me del, im no small guy) and then they hear billie holiday coming from my truck... hehe


----------



## Naruto_Sama (Dec 21, 2007)

What's some of A Tribe Called Quest's best tracks?


----------



## Cheesy Bacon (Dec 21, 2007)

Naruto_Sama said:


> What's some of A Tribe Called Quest's best tracks?



Bonita Applebum
I Left My Wallet In El Segundo
Scenario
Buggin Out
Jazz (We've Got)
Award Tour
Oh My God
Steve Biko(Stir It Up)
Electric Relaxation


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Dec 21, 2007)

You forgot:
Can I kick it?
Hydro
Description of a Fool(maybe not their best, but it's so funky I like it a lot)

That's funny Del, I woke up this morning and listened to half their Anthology before work.

Edit- Also, Audible Mainframe- Framework is a damn good CD.  Check it out if you want unique beats(jazz and rock mostly) and some nice lyricism.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 21, 2007)

Check The Rhime, Verses From The Abstract, Footprints .. I don't have no Tribe since I lost my hard-drive.


----------



## Space Jam (Dec 22, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]v1I1jfn206s[/YOUTUBE]
Wu tang clan group freestyle from 93. Gza fuckin murderd it. just listen to this shit


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 22, 2007)

Speaking of Wu I should be at their show in half an hour.


SUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

Wu-Tang! Wu-Tang!


----------



## Biscuits (Dec 22, 2007)

Naruto_Sama said:


> What's some of A Tribe Called Quest's best tracks?


Every track on Midnight Marauders and The Low End Theory...


----------



## delirium (Dec 22, 2007)

Skeets said:


> Every track on Midnight Marauders and The Low End Theory...



And on Beats Rhymes & Life and on People's Instinctive Travels and the Paths of Rhythm


----------



## Slug (Dec 22, 2007)

soo.... basically download everything tribe has ever released. there ya go


----------



## Cax (Dec 22, 2007)

Yo Pro, i've had that freestyle for fuckin ages now.. infact i think you showed me this shit a long long time ago. And isn't method's verse in 'bring the pain'? Not sure


----------



## Biscuits (Dec 23, 2007)

Delirium said:


> And on Beats Rhymes & Life and on People's Instinctive Travels and the Paths of Rhythm


And the Love Movement...

Yes I enjoyed that album quite a lot.


----------



## Slug (Dec 23, 2007)

same thing we did during rock the bells.... listen to some fool freestyle about how he hates supernat and how much better he is


----------



## Slug (Dec 23, 2007)

did the police get called for the fights?.... did you guys do a critical mass afterwards in which you are pretty sure the riot police were called after you had already walked about 15 blocks obstructing traffic with 75.000 other people? just a thought... not like that ever happened.

3 posts left!


----------



## Cax (Dec 23, 2007)

Reply to this post Slug. There ya go.

And how exactly was the Wu, Mystic? I want details bro.

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=8gsKSFzMtiE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

I know this vid is OLD and has been posted ALOT, but i dont think anyones ever said who they think did the best and why.

Personally i think Papoose takes the win for this. I just liked his flow and words in this one.


----------



## Highmura (Dec 23, 2007)

Listen to Immortal Technique


----------



## Cax (Dec 23, 2007)

Was a bit of a skim post there Highmura.. but we all do here. Tech is one of the most skilled artists in the game, for sure.


----------



## little nin (Dec 23, 2007)

not all of us, i know mystic prefers Jus Allah, i like both, very similar in my eyes (their style that is)

liked Styles the most in that


----------



## Cax (Dec 23, 2007)

Yeah, well i'm pretty sure all of us like Immortal Tech, but he's not the best in all of our eyes (not mine).

I actualy prefer Jus Allah over Tech too. That guy is a BEAST.


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 23, 2007)

Pink Lip Drops

Jus Allah  killing his verse


----------



## furious styles (Dec 23, 2007)

Jus always crushes it. My favorite ever verse from him is on Death March by JMT on Violent by Design. (Virtuoso and Esoteric especially kill it on that track)


----------



## Kakash! (Dec 23, 2007)

Hey all, havent posted here in a while!!

Nice Slum video! Only Slum Village I got is a bunch of unreleased Elzhi songs.

Anyone wanna send me a link of Slum Village album(s). Would be much appreciated.


----------



## Cax (Dec 24, 2007)

Hmm, i decided i should do somethin like this to get everyones opinions in here .. just copy it and fill it out, its easy

*Whos your favourite overall rapper?* Inspectah Deck
*Who do you think has the best flow?* Probably Method man
*Who do you think has the best swagger/etc?* Method man, once again i reckon
*Who do you think puts out the best messages in the best way?* Immortal Tech
*Who do you think is the wittiest?* Vakill and Ras Kass
*In your opinion: the best punchline/few lines/etc?* I'm a fuckhead for not being able to answer this .. too many
*Who is the real 'punchline king'?* Once again i can hardly decide, but possibly Nas, i aint got a solid opinion on this
*Best album ever and best album in 07?* Ever = Enter the wu tang (36 chambers) and in 07' its 8 Diagrams (not surprisin)



> *Whos your favourite overall rapper?*
> *Who do you think has the best flow?*
> *Who do you think has the best swagger/etc?*
> *Who do you think puts out the best messages in the best way?*
> ...


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 24, 2007)

*Who's your favourite overall rapper?*

Probably between Jay-Z and Nas, but I really don't have a favourite.

*Who do you think has the best flow?*

Between Mos Def, Pharoahe Monch and Biggie.

*Who do you think has the best swagger/etc?*

Lil Weezy aka Young Money, of course. For real; Jay-Z.

*Who do you think puts out the best messages in the best way?*

Between Nas and Common.

*Who do you think is the wittiest?*

Lupe Fiasco, GZA and others, but I can't narrow it down to one.

*In your opinion: the best punchline/few lines/etc?*

Too many.

*Who is the real 'punchline king'?*

None other than Big L.

*Best album ever and best album in 07?*

_Ever:_ Nas - Illmatic
_2007:_ Lupe Fiasco's The Cool

_Honorable mentions:_
Talib Kweli - Eardrum
Pharoahe Monch - Desire
Blu & Exile - Below The Heavens
Y Society - Travel At Your Own Pace

--

A lot of these answers will probably be different next week as it depends on what's currently in rotation.


----------



## Biscuits (Dec 24, 2007)

*Whos your favourite overall rapper?*
Probably Q-Tip.

*Who do you think has the best flow?*
Of the top, I'll say Gift Of Gab

*Who do you think has the best swagger/etc?*
Method Man...

*Who do you think puts out the best messages in the best way?*
There's a few. Gift Of Gab, Nas, Common.

*Who do you think is the wittiest?*
MF DOOM, Ol' Dirty Bastard, GZA, Inspectah Deck ETC

*In your opinion: the best punchline/few lines/etc?*
Too hard.Probably something from the GZA.

*Who is the real 'punchline king'?*
Don't care much for Punchline rappers.Probably Big L.

*Best album ever and best album in 07?*
For me my favorite album of all time is "Grace" by Jeff Buckley.That's not Hip-Hop though...
Probably Midnight Marauders or Illmatic.
As for 07 I'll probably go with Y Society - Travel at your own pace.


----------



## Kakash! (Dec 24, 2007)

*Whos your favourite overall rapper?*
At the moment its Illogic and Lupe but overall its Nas.

*Who do you think has the best flow?*
AZ, Lupe comes pretty close.

*Who do you think has the best swagger/etc?*
Prolly someone from the Wu like Ghostface or Raekwon.

*Who do you think puts out the best messages in the best way?*
Illogic, this cat is dope as hell, go listen to Celestial Clockwork if you havent already. Also Immortal Technique gets a mention on this.

*Who do you think is the wittiest?*
Big L cracks me up.

*In your opinion: the best punchline/few lines/etc?*
Chino XL's verse from Beastin' comes to mind but theres too many to mention.

*Who is the real 'punchline king'?*
Chino XL is the king of punchlines.

*Best album ever and best album in 07?*
Ever: Nas - Illmatic
07: Lupe Fiasco - The Cool


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 24, 2007)

Whos your favourite overall rapper?
Canibus

Who do you think has the best flow?
AZ,

Who do you think has the best swagger/etc?
Jay-Z

Who do you think puts out the best messages in the best way?
The Stan in my wants to say Bis.

Who do you think is the wittiest?
Celph Titled, the dude always says some off the wall shit and has me cracking up

In your opinion: the best punchline/few lines/etc?
Right now? Vakill or Copywrite

Who is the real 'punchline king'?
Big L

Best album ever and best album in 07?
Ever: Rip The Jacker
07:The Cool, MM3, FWTBT


----------



## King (Dec 24, 2007)

*Whos your favourite overall rapper?*
Eminem
*Who do you think has the best flow?*
It depends
*Who do you think has the best swagger/etc?*
Not Sure
*Who do you think puts out the best messages in the best way?*
Tupac, definitely.
*Who do you think is the wittiest?*
Eminem
*In your opinion: the best punchline/few lines/etc?*
Big L
*Who is the real 'punchline king'?*
NOTORIOUS. You just can't beat the guy.
*Best album ever and best album in 07?*

_Best Album(s) Ever_
The Marshall Mathers LP - Eminem
Ready to Die - NOTORIOUS
Life After Death - NOTORIOUS
All Eyez On Me - Tupac
Get Rich or Die Tryin' - 50 Cent (It is a classic.)
Enter the Wu Tang(36 Chambers) - Wu Tang

I could go on.

_Best Album of 2007_
Either -
8 Diagrams - Wu Tang 
or
The Cool - Lupe Fiasco


----------



## Cax (Dec 24, 2007)

I notice you now into JMT from your sig KM, how you likin them?


----------



## King (Dec 24, 2007)

Yeah, I've listened to JMT for about two months now and they are better than I would have expected. They are very dark and have dark lyrics, which is something that I like. They definitely differ from every other rap group out there. I think that they are definitely underrated and more people should get into them.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Dec 24, 2007)

*Whos your favourite overall rapper?* Lupe Fiasco

*Who do you think has the best flow? * Pharoahe Monch

*Who do you think has the best swagger/etc?* Jay-Z

*Who do you think puts out the best messages in the best way?* Nas

*Who do you think is the wittiest?* Lupe Fiasco

*In your opinion: the best punchline/few lines/etc?* something from Vakill, and a lotta shit from Lupe u guyz seen my sigs.

*Who is the real 'punchline king'?* Notorious B.I.G

*Best album ever and best album in 07? *

Ever = not sure
07 = Lupe Fiasco's The Cool & Below The Heavens


----------



## King (Dec 24, 2007)

Everyone. I must know. Your opinion on Outkast. What is it?


----------



## rockstar sin (Dec 24, 2007)

^That's a good question since I'm not seeing 3000 in anyone's list.  

@KM: Looking at your sig, it's safe to say that you see what we've been seen in Lupe now?   You broken out of the "Dumb It Down" phase.


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 24, 2007)

Outkast are arguably one of the best hip-hop duos and most others can't match their catalogue.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 24, 2007)

Listen to Cassidy people.
The Problem vs The Hustla

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hor4dLRwUZk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 24, 2007)

Cassidy's a good punchline rapper and he tears most of his opponents up when battling.


----------



## DA Dave (Dec 24, 2007)

Yahiko said:


> Listen to Cassidy people.
> The Problem vs The Hustla
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hor4dLRwUZk[/YOUTUBE]



madd      old


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 24, 2007)

Lol, this a old song but still awesome.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sL4FHZUvv3Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Naruto_Sama (Dec 24, 2007)

Rate NWA. I never got around to fully trying them.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Dec 24, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> Outkast are arguably one of the best hip-hop duos and most others can't match their catalogue.



I was gonna say that, best hip-hop duo, period. Andre 3 stacks is just special.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 25, 2007)

Gotta be Organized Konfusion always for the best hip-hop duo. 

Whos your favourite overall rapper? - Nas, probably. Honorable mentions to KRS-One, Rakim & GZA. 

Who do you think has the best flow? - Pharoahe Monch. Which is crazy, because he's got asthma. Honorable mentions to Gab & AZ.

Who do you think has the best swagger/etc? - Big Daddy Kane or Rakim. They've just got an unmatched mic presence. We all know what Rakim can do with a phrase that's rarely heard.

Who do you think puts out the best messages in the best way? - KRS-One, no contest. Not to disregard guys like Chuck D and others, but in terms of actually getting the best messages across I rate KRS-One as one of the best in music.

Who do you think is the wittiest? - Maybe GZA or Chino XL..

In your opinion: the best punchline/few lines/etc? - "I drank Moet with Medusa, gave her shotguns in hell - from the spliff that I lift and inhale, it ain't hard to tell". 

Who is the real 'punchline king'? - Chino XL, Big L, Lord Finesse, Big Daddy Kane .. pick one.

Best album ever and best album in 07? Favorite album ever is Illmatic and favorite '07 album is Below The Heavens.


----------



## delirium (Dec 25, 2007)

> Whos your favourite overall rapper?
> GZA
> Who do you think has the best flow?
> Andre 3000
> ...



Quasimoto - The Unseen
Blue Scholars - Bayani


----------



## jkingler (Dec 25, 2007)

> Who's your favourite overall rapper?


I have a different fave for every day and occasion, so I need some specificity here. So this question doesn't work for me. I wouldn't pick GZA as my fave if we were talking humor, and I wouldn't pick Necro if we were talking social consciousness, yaknow? 


> Who do you think has the best flow?


 Monch, Gift of Gab, Black Thought, and Del (who gets no love for pretty much patenting his type of flow) are some of my faves, but to pick better I would need specific modifiers attached to 'flow,' e.g. cleanest flow, most original flow, etc. Oh, and Orko has one of the craziest flows I can think of atm.  And Bone Thugs get love here, too, for sentimental reasons. XP


> Who do you think has the best swagger/etc?


Vintage Bustah is nigh untouchable in this sense. I still can't believe how he came out of nowhere on Scenario, and this is over a decade later. XD That aside, in terms of consistency and lasting impact, Kane is definitely WAY up there.


> Who do you think puts out the best messages in the best way?


Speech from Arrested Development, (Yo) Chuck, Immortal Tech, Tupac (even though he is way overexposed, even posthumously ), etc.


> Who do you think is the wittiest?


Again, I need to get more specifics to be on point here. XD But the guys who've made me laugh the most are definitely Necro, Immortal Tech, and (vintage) Em, and probably in that order. 


> In your opinion: the best punchline/few lines/etc?


This is waaaayyy too hard. I could make a 20 page thread entirely composed of my fave lines, easily.





> Who is the real 'punchline king'?


Too hard. 


> Best album ever and best album in 07?


Best ever is impossible for me to say. I need sub-categories for a lot of these. XD

And my fave from 07 would have to be Below the Heavens, just off of the top of my head. There are some other contenders, but that one just sticks.

P.S. I'd like some Celph Titled and Copywrite. No hurry, though, since I can't even DL shit atm, since this isn't my comp. XD And UMC: You never sent me that stuff by The Frames. Again, no rush, but do keep it in mind, for whenever I declare my triumphant return to the I-have-my-own-working-computer club.


----------



## King (Dec 25, 2007)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> ^That's a good question since I'm not seeing 3000 in anyone's list.
> 
> @KM: Looking at your sig, it's safe to say that you see what we've been seen in Lupe now?   You broken out of the "Dumb It Down" phase.



Yes, most definitely. If it wasn't for the people here, I wouldn't have listened to Lupe just because of what I have heard from him so far, which was only Kick, Push. Lupe is just so different from all the other rappers and he has the potential to be in the list of greats in stone.

I downloaded all Outkast albums and started listening to them about a month ago and they are better than I would have thought. I have listened to enough of them but their lyrics in certain songs send a strong message and they are just not afraid to be them with their raps. Their delivery and flow is the absolute best I have ever seen between any hip-hop duo, ever. Anyone want to recommend me songs by them, please?


----------



## jkingler (Dec 25, 2007)

No particluar songs to recommend, but _Southernplayalisticadillacmuzik_ and ATLiens are musts. I figure you've already heard their newer stuff. 

Also, if you are exploring hip-hop now, and you are currently digging Outkast, do yourself a huge favor and check out Cunninlynguists - _Southernunderground_ and/or and/or _Will Rap For Food_ and/or _A Piece Of Strange_. Seriously, do it.


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 25, 2007)

I have to recommend the "Art Of Storytelling" tracks


----------



## delirium (Dec 25, 2007)

I'd have to recommend their discography.


----------



## King (Dec 25, 2007)

I've been meaning to listen to Cunninlynguists for a long time now. Lol, what is the reasoning behind their name?


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 25, 2007)

It's just a play on words. They're cunning linguistically and it also has a dirtier meaning.


----------



## Fang (Dec 25, 2007)

Does Celldweller qualify as hip hop?


----------



## Slug (Dec 25, 2007)

i want some molemen

and some fucking glue
some naughty by nature
and missy e



1000th post bitches!!!!


----------



## King (Dec 25, 2007)

Molemen, heard they were pretty good producers. Gotta listen to their cd's one day.


----------



## Slug (Dec 25, 2007)

well, mainly i want their cd that has slug on one of the tracks.


----------



## mow (Dec 25, 2007)

@ anyone who dislieks brit-hiphop,


----------



## jkingler (Dec 25, 2007)

Don't usually care for brit-hop, but that's pretty nice.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Dec 25, 2007)

I like The Streets, that guy is pretty hilarious.

Speaking of Cunninglynguists, who do you think has the best name in hip hop?

My top 3 are: Haiku D'etat(best name ever) 
Cunninglynguists 
Del Tha Funkee Homosapien

Also, if anyone has Blue Scholars self-titled and is willing to send it to me I'll rep you or something.  My copy has been replaced with an edited version...they don't cuss much but it annoys me anyway.


----------



## Slug (Dec 25, 2007)

i like (as far as names go)

plan b
sir j wellington
ecid
nappy roots
mr. capone (funny as shit)


----------



## Kakash! (Dec 25, 2007)

People shouldnt sleep on Brit hip-hop! 

Y'all should definately check out Jehst, my personal favourite.

Also, Akala, Plan B, Klashnekoff and Lewis Parker are dope as fcuk!!


----------



## ParkingLot_PIMP (Dec 25, 2007)

i've always liked 

Celph Title, Naughty By Nature, Immortal Technique


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 25, 2007)

More UK hip-hop recommendations: Sway and Lowkey.


----------



## furious styles (Dec 25, 2007)

Nice set UMC. i've been singing the praises of idlewild since i copped it a while back.

I think Reef the Lost Cause has an awesome name.


----------



## Kakash! (Dec 25, 2007)

As far as hip hop names go I like Gift of Gab, Jedi Mind Tricks, Illogic, Cunninlynguists and Styles of Beyond.

Theres also something funny about the name 'Handsome Boy Modelling' (Dan the Automator & Prince Paul) LOL...!!


----------



## King (Dec 25, 2007)

G-Unit. Lol.

Anyways, I just heard that Jay-Z stepped down as Def Jam President and will only be heading his Roc-A-Fella records now. I think it's a smart decision because of the fact that he will have more time to do other things like his 40/40 club, which has had tremendous amount success and also his recently acquired $66 Million Dollar estate that he bought with other business partners that I heard he will venture out into a hotel?, I guess.


----------



## kayos (Dec 25, 2007)

Kalam Mekhar said:


> Also, if you are exploring hip-hop now, and you are currently digging Outkast, do yourself a huge favor and check out Cunninlynguists - _Southernunderground_ and/or and/or _Will Rap For Food_ and/or _A Piece Of Strange_. Seriously, do it.



you forgot _Dirty Acres_...or did you? hmm. I thought it was pretty good anyway. _Things I Dream_ was some seriously deep shit...

_Southernunderground_ is my favourite so far though. But to be fair, its all good shit.

Also, while im here:

*Who do you think has the best flow?*
Big Daddy Kane. Seriously. Or Rakim.

*Who do you think is the wittiest?*
Can't choose, but BDK, GZA, Big L, and Eminem are up there at their best.
They are some witty motherfuckers.
No suprise really that they all influenced my style


----------



## King (Dec 25, 2007)

Big L is a fucking genius. Good die young.


----------



## Kaim (Dec 25, 2007)

Big L, Cassidy, and Jay-Z is the wittiest and maybe....Jay-Z for the best flow because it's original. All 3 of these rappers have a big influence of my flow.


----------



## Freiza (Dec 25, 2007)

Love Cassidy no homo.
Jay Z has always been up there in my books.
Eminem if i was looking for inspiration that was the dude.
Outkast. Andre 3000=beast
Big Boi i like his style


----------



## Naruto_Sama (Dec 26, 2007)

You know...I've never tried Will Smith 

How was he?


----------



## Cax (Dec 26, 2007)

Dude, moe, that brit hiphop you posted is so good

its my favourite track of the year instantly

Seriously .. thats how much i like it


----------



## Slug (Dec 26, 2007)

willie? he's the fresh prince yo!


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 26, 2007)

Link removed


----------



## mow (Dec 26, 2007)

yo cax, bite it here mate. I'll mass pimp it in a bit

jehst - return of the drifter


----------



## Kakash! (Dec 26, 2007)

Anyone got *Jehst's Nuke Proof Suit* I seem to have lost my copy!!


----------



## Cax (Dec 26, 2007)

Fuckin ace moe, i'm downloadin it now. Ive been repeating that same song over and over again.


----------



## Space Jam (Dec 26, 2007)

Cash Uchiha said:


> Big L, Cassidy, and Jay-Z is the wittiest and maybe....Jay-Z for the best flow because it's original. All 3 of these rappers have a big influence of my flow.



lol i dont think u have listened to enough music to make that judgement. Try listening to Vakill or Ras Kass and then consider who u think is witty


----------



## Cax (Dec 26, 2007)

^ No shit, usualy its a major case of opinion, but those cats are mad witty .. really witty


----------



## King (Dec 26, 2007)

I just thought of something. I think that the year of 2008, next year, will save the current state of hip-hop and will be saved by Aftermath Ent. I do see hip-hop sales going up next year because of people like Dr.Dre and Eminem dropping, but it will also save what people define as hip-hop and what the people see it as because of some of these people.

Next Year, People scheduled to drop from Aftermath Ent. is -
Eminem - King Mathers
Bishop Lamont - The Reformation
Raekwon - Only Built 4 Cuban Linx II
Stat Quo - Statlanta
Dr. Dre - Detox
50 Cent - Before I Self Destruct
G-Unit - Shoot to Kill
D12 - Unknown Title
Obie Trice - Bottom's Up
Cashis - Loose Cannon
Bobby Creekwater - A Brilliant Mistake

Dr.Dre is going to be rolling in money, so will Eminem with half those people up there signed to Shady Records.


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 26, 2007)

Aftermath never drops. Raekwon will probably be pushed back again. Dre will get pushed back until 2012. Most of those artists will flop like fish out of water.

"Current industry model collapse imminent"


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 26, 2007)

You might want to put an asterix on Detox because that album has been pushed back several times. Also Raekwon's sophomore (if it comes out next year) won't sell much and neither will most of that list. From that list, only Eminem, 50 Cent and maybe G-Unit will do decent to good numbers.


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 26, 2007)

All the G-Unit solos have been flopping, even 50 can't crack 2 mil in the states anymore. 

G-Unit will flop and go the way of Murder Inc.


----------



## King (Dec 26, 2007)

I like Cashis. Not gunna lie. His flow and delivery is better than expected and his lyricism usually consists of quick wit and he has many internal rhymes.


----------



## Space Jam (Dec 26, 2007)

Money doesnt mean its good music. Lol @ "it will also save what people define as hip-hop and what the people see it as because of some of these people."

yea, cause Interscope definently cares about saving hiphop lmfao


----------



## King (Dec 26, 2007)

Rasassination said:


> Money doesnt mean its good music. Lol @ "it will also save what people define as hip-hop and what the people see it as because of some of these people."
> 
> yea, cause Interscope definently cares about saving hiphop lmfao



I was saying that with the new releases of up and coming artists such as Bobby Creek, Cashis and Bishop Lamont, maybe they can help hip-hop in some way since they are surrounded by hip-hop legends who are helping, crafting and honing there skills in creating good music. I don't really see how it would have you on your ass laughing.


----------



## Space Jam (Dec 26, 2007)

The idea that Dr.Dre, Eminem, and Gunit  would give a darn about saving hiphop. thats what i was laughing at.  I can go ahead and tell u Cashis and Bobby Creek dont give a darn about it either.


----------



## rockstar sin (Dec 26, 2007)

I agree with Rass.  Aftermath means shit to me after they greased Joell Ortiz.  After 50's contract is up, he's leaving Aftermath. Bishop Lamont is making a little noise, but he wouldn't even go gold.  Neither Stat Quo and Cashis.


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 26, 2007)

Dr. Dre also stifled Rakim's career when he shelved him. Aftermath are focused on making money, not reviving hip-hop.


----------



## King (Dec 26, 2007)

Lol, oh yeah, I forgot about that. 50's contract is up right after his greatest hits comes out  which is after he releases Before I self Destruct, so by the end of 2008, he would be a free agent. Where do you think he would go? What if he went to Def Jam?  He could seriously go anywhere once he is a free agent because of his high record sales.


----------



## furious styles (Dec 26, 2007)

Keep talking shit about dre; when Detox drops you'll all be bumping it.


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 26, 2007)

The way he handles his business and the music he makes are not intertwined, plus he produces great beats, so I will be bumping it. But that doesn't mean he hasn't treated a few artists wrongly.


----------



## furious styles (Dec 26, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> The way he handles his business and the music he makes are not intertwined, plus he produces great beats, so I will be bumping it. But that doesn't mean he hasn't treated a few artists wrongly.



Possibly true, I'm just making a point. For me, it's all about the music, so I don't let extraneous stuff interfere with it.


----------



## King (Dec 26, 2007)

Yeah, when Detox album comes out, it's going to be pretty big and hopefully it will be released sometime this year, supposedly June.


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 26, 2007)

^We're still in 2007.



cheifrocka said:


> Possibly true, I'm just making a point. For me, it's all about the music, so I don't let extraneous stuff interfere with it.


I understand where you're coming from, but sometimes the extraneous actions of one artist can interfere with another artists music or subsequent lack of, i.e. Rakim and possibly Joe Budden.


----------



## kayos (Dec 26, 2007)

Naruto_Sama said:


> You know...I've never tried Will Smith
> 
> How was he?



When he was the Fresh Prince, in the mid/late 80s...he was pretty fuckin good.
Seriously. Before the TV show, before he became a respected actor...he was that guy who had skills but your family didnt mind you listening to because he never told you to rebel or get violent.

But then the 90s came and he became "Big Willie" and....it all went wrong. It was kinda like Michael Jackson all over again. Dude lost all his black fans and shit.

Although his last album was aight. He sort of went back to the Fresh Prince style, but a bit more mature. I liked it.


----------



## King (Dec 26, 2007)

> ^We're still in 2007.



It's 2008 to me.



> I understand where you're coming from, but sometimes the extraneous actions of one artist can interfere with another artists music or subsequent lack of, i.e. Rakim and possibly Joe Budden.



Speaking of Joe Budden, his sophomore album _Padded Room_ is supposed to be released within the next six months, so I've heard.


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 26, 2007)

Yeah, it was going to be called The Growth, but he's changed the name since it was supposed to be released almost 3 years ago. Hopefully, he it doesn't get pushed back any more and he keeps the album grimey like his mixtapes, not commercial. Budden's commercial style tracks are crap.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Dec 26, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> Yeah, it was going to be called The Growth, but he's changed the name since it was supposed to be released almost 3 years ago. Hopefully, he it doesn't get pushed back any more and he keeps the album grimey like his mixtapes, not commercial. Budden's commercial style tracks are crap.



PUMP PUMP PUMP PUMP IT UP ! 

Do yo thang, let me do my thang.


----------



## Perverse (Dec 26, 2007)

It had a nice party banger called 'Gangsta Party.' I like that track.


----------



## Slug (Dec 26, 2007)

atmosphere just released a *FREE* album for their fans over at 

13 tracks for the fans... 
also, the name of the new album is "when life gives you lemons, you paint that shit gold"

enjoy everyone, i know i will


----------



## mow (Dec 27, 2007)

^ wicked =D havent spun atmosphere in ages, need to fix that.

RE @ fav odd hiphop name; ORKO the sykotic alien

also; *De la Soul - The Futur*e. that fucking beat. I want to make sweet sweet love to that beat. jesus it melts my soul like butter on tifal <333


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 27, 2007)

New Ghostface doll


SMH @ Him freaking with 14 year old girls though


----------



## Cax (Dec 27, 2007)

FUCKING DE LA SOUL ARE COMING HERE 

TO ADELAIDE

TO MY ABANDONED TOWN

JANUARY THE 1ST

AND ITS THE ONE DAY WERE I AINT GONNA BE HERE..


----------



## little nin (Dec 27, 2007)

i like what you've said but with Blackstar i do think they're the shit, however i listen to them and see Mos shining, commanding all the spot light in a way. with outkast. i feel that they harmonize as one 

excellent nonetheless

agree with a lot with what you said too, especiialy the fan of Nas and Lupe stuff


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 27, 2007)

Yeah, we know Blackstar well and almost everyone in the MD has spun that album several times. Also, there was a Blackstar vs. Outkast thread and Blackstar were deemed the better duo, by the majority here.


----------



## mow (Dec 27, 2007)

alywsy felt the same way no dissing talib who's a god in his own right, but mos' charisma, passion and flare just dominated and consumed that entire record. Just listen to _thieves of the night_ and you'll know what im tryign to say.

Cax; .....i so feel bad for you mate -_-

and i stil lcant d/l lupe. wtf

EDIT: yeah i rmemebr that, i picked blackstar myself. oukast is grand and has the more diverse and unique style. but blackstar was just the album. came at the right time, brought just the maessage needed and did it with so much fuckign soul and talent.


----------



## little nin (Dec 27, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> Yeah, we know Blackstar well and almost everyone in the MD has spun that album several times. Also, there was a Blackstar vs. Outkast thread and Blackstar were deemed the better duo, by the majority here.



many people changed their minds


----------



## King (Dec 27, 2007)

I could die just listening to Blackstar.


----------



## Kakash! (Dec 27, 2007)

Blackstar 
vs.
Southernplayalisticadillacmuzik
ATLiens
Aquemini
Stankonia
Speakerboxxxx/The Love Below

If u're comparin one-off albums/individuals etc, then there mite be a case but I just dont think Blackstar as a duo can compare with the sheer volume of work and the test of time that OutKast have stood so far. 

Also, OutKast have a much diverse sound/style, they've proved themselves at makin music for the hip-hop cores as well as the masses.

Dont get me wrong Kweli is one of my fav rappers and Blackstar is an awesome album in its own right but the catalogue speaks for itself!


----------



## King (Dec 27, 2007)

Yeah, but none of Outkast's albums can "beat" Blackstar. So just imagine if blackstar had a catalog like that.


----------



## little nin (Dec 27, 2007)

have you ever listened to an Outkast album?


----------



## King (Dec 27, 2007)

I have them all. I was talking about the form in lyricism. Any Outkast album does not beat Blackstar, to me, unless you can prove it.


----------



## brokenpoem (Dec 27, 2007)

I think Blackstar as an album is better than any of Outkast's albums (Aquemini maybe excluding).  However, I think Outkast has proved its consistency to put out good music over a friggin decade, while I think that Blackstar could not have done that had they made more albums together.


----------



## brokenpoem (Dec 27, 2007)

King Moveknat said:


> I have them all. I was talking about the form in lyricism. Any Outkast album does not beat Blackstar, to me, unless you can prove it.



This is true


----------



## Kakash! (Dec 27, 2007)

King Moveknat said:


> Yeah, but none of Outkast's albums can "beat" Blackstar. So just imagine if blackstar had a catalog like that.


That's a matter of opinion...NOT fact! It all comes down to personal preferences. 

But to say that the Blackstar album has single handedly surpassed everything OutKast have ever done...well thats a matter of opinion too, just dont expect alotta people to co-sign it lol..!

Plus this is a debate no point talkin ifs and buts.


----------



## rockstar sin (Dec 27, 2007)

If you're comparing which group has done more for hip hip, then comparing Black Star with Outkast is like comparing the chicken pox with aids.  Black Star are legendary for us underground fans, but Outkast are legendary to the entire world.


----------



## mow (Dec 27, 2007)

okay. how did we all (almost) miss out on Animate Objects? this record is one of the finest in 07 D=


----------



## Gamabunta (Dec 27, 2007)

hey mow. good news. work on my 2nd mixtape is underway. coming in later 2008.


----------



## mow (Dec 27, 2007)

swett mate. havent seen/talked to you in ages. how you've been? glad to here about the new mixtape. Honestly, just earlier today i was thinking about Lost in her eyes but couldnt remmebr what your username was to fidn the thread >_<

could i get a re up of your first record? i m pretty sure i lost the record when my HD crashed. zshare if possible


----------



## rockstar sin (Dec 27, 2007)

I used to have that mixtape when I was using my Cyber Celebrity username.  Pass it my way too.


----------



## King (Dec 27, 2007)

I don't know you Gamabunta, other than the fact that you repped me today, but yo, can I get your previous mixtape also?


----------



## little nin (Dec 27, 2007)

lol i had it on my old laptop


----------



## Gamabunta (Dec 27, 2007)

aye moe, has been a while. ive been good, but so busy with uni work, taekwondo, girlfriend and social life ive not written anything for about 1/2 a year. gonna see if i can change that after the new year. as my kind of resolution. lol yea, i had a lot of peeps tell me lost in her eyes was a fucked up song.

sure thing fellas. will try to re-up it before i vanish to paris to see my gf.


----------



## little nin (Dec 27, 2007)

hmmm, it was on my pod in my first year of college, i remember it well


----------



## Space Jam (Dec 27, 2007)

This is the offical cover, no source..but just trust me. Its the cover




lmfao imagine a white dude at best buy or some place tryin to find this album... "um..excuse me.... can u show me where n-n-^ (use bro) is?" lmao


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 27, 2007)

Lol, a black and white album cover. This should be an interesting album, as well as the commotion that'll surround it, as we near the release date. Speaking of which is February 2008, but I think it'll get pushed back.


----------



## LayZ (Dec 27, 2007)

Interesting cover, I was wondering what Nas was going to do with it.  I was kind of expecting something like him hanging from a tree, you know similar to that the crucification in that "Hate Me Now" video.


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 27, 2007)

That would be somewhat of a rip of The Roots' Game Theory album cover.


----------



## Space Jam (Dec 27, 2007)

yea im almost postive ^ (use bro) will get pushed back. and i`m completly postive ProTools is getting pushed back...

E-mighty or w/e said Gza`s album was coming out on january 8th...how many days is that from now? and yet theres not even a cover(a real Cover) or a track list circulating...


----------



## LayZ (Dec 27, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> That would be somewhat of a rip of The Roots' Game Theory album cover.



Yeah it would, but an actual image of a person would be more powerful than a stick figure.


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 27, 2007)

You're right, but I don't think something that graphic would be allowed.


----------



## Space Jam (Dec 27, 2007)

Dead prez had people litteraly "hangin" one of there videos...


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 27, 2007)

GZA won't release that early, Nas probably won't either. Good cover anyway.


----------



## Slug (Dec 27, 2007)

everyone should download that atmosphere "album"  the beats are insane and its the best effort from the dou yet!


----------



## delirium (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm really liking that cover. The dichotomy and yet simplicity of it all. How can ou be mad at Nas for titling his album such like he doesn't know what he's doing?


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Dec 28, 2007)

Slug said:


> everyone should download that atmosphere "album"  the beats are insane and its the best effort from the dou yet!



That's quite the boast.  I haven't listened to it yet but you've piqued my interest in it.  I have a problem of downloading like 10 albums at once.  Slug is one of my favorites though, I can really relate to him sometimes.


----------



## King (Dec 28, 2007)

I agree. If that is the official cover, it is pretty nice. Intelligently elegant.


----------



## Cax (Dec 28, 2007)

Im gonna check this atmos album soon.

And yo, GZA on the 8th? For real? Someone get that for my birthday.


----------



## King (Dec 28, 2007)

GZA vs. Inspectah Deck. Lyricism - Who wins?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 28, 2007)

King Moveknat said:


> GZA vs. Inspectah Deck. Lyricism - Who wins?



GZA, no contest. There's maybe about 3, 4 dudes in hip-hop past & present who can go toe to toe with the Genius on lyricism.


----------



## King (Dec 28, 2007)

> GZA, no contest. There's maybe about 3, 4 dudes in hip-hop past & present who can go toe to toe with the Genius on lyricism.



Who would those 3 or 4 dudes be? For me, probably Talib Kweli, Mos Def, Eminem, and some other people I can't think of right now. But Inspectah Deck can still compare to him on some levels, on certain songs. Uncontrolled Substance was pretty good.


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 28, 2007)

Delirium said:


> I'm really liking that cover. The dichotomy and yet simplicity of it all. How can ou be mad at Nas for titling his album such like he doesn't know what he's doing?



It's because Nas seems like a dude who's slightly above average intelligence wise but he hangs around a bunch of idiots so he thinks he's some type of genius. Plus it's pretty much a marketing gimmick just like HHID.


----------



## Cax (Dec 28, 2007)

King Moveknat said:


> GZA vs. Inspectah Deck. Lyricism - Who wins?



Being the biggest Deck fan on the whole forums, infact, the biggest Deck fan i know, i should probably say the rebel INS. But i wont, GZA beats him in lyricism. Not my much at all really. Inspectah is really nuts, alot of people may not see that.

*ED!t:* Yo snake, who do you think those 3-4 dudes are?


----------



## King (Dec 28, 2007)

Yeah, it is why I was asking the question. I remember talking to you on MSN once and you telling me how Inspectah Deck was greatness and that's really when I started listening to him as an individual and realizing you were definitely right.


----------



## little nin (Dec 28, 2007)

liking that the album cover, i have so much pimps to catch up on, what's the release date for the album, is it feb?


----------



## Cax (Dec 28, 2007)

King Moveknat said:


> Yeah, it is why I was asking the question. I remember talking to you on MSN once and you telling me how Inspectah Deck was greatness and that's really when I started listening to him as an individual and realizing you were definitely right.



Yeah thats great man. Im glad you started listenin to him.


----------



## King (Dec 28, 2007)

No set date but February 2008. I see that getting pushed back to somewhere in April, which would be exciting because 50 Cent's last official Studio album(from what he has stated and excluding his greatest hits album) is also supposed to be released in April.

What are your thoughts on first week sales for the album? I'm going no more than 450,000 for the album _^ (use bro)_.


----------



## little nin (Dec 28, 2007)

can i get some pimps then? any artist to compare him to besides GZA?


mm i can see it getting pushed back too, i hope 50 gives me something good from his new album too, Curtis was just disgusting, Get Rich or Die Trying was the shit to me.

right now i can't really give any sales predictions, it's too early for me, especially with no major advertising yet.


----------



## King (Dec 28, 2007)

Also, _if_ _^ (use bro)_ did come in February, that would be interesting, also, because Tha Carter III has been projected to be released February 15, 2008, and I know that for a fact. Tha Carter III is defintely one of the most anticipated albums, also, as said by XXL. If it were to be Tha Carter III vs. ^ (use bro), I definitely think Lil Wayne has a chance of beating him, just because of the past year and what Lil Wayne has done. He's released mixtape after mixtape inviting him to more fans and a huge fanbase.


----------



## Perverse (Dec 28, 2007)

Snake_108 said:


> GZA, no contest. There's maybe about 3, 4 dudes in hip-hop past & present who can go toe to toe with the Genius on lyricism.



Yeah, GZA is an animal lyricist. Deck is good, no doubt, but GZA's on another level. See _Liquid Swords_.


----------



## little nin (Dec 28, 2007)

as much as ive tried in the past i just can't like lil wayne, i prefer him to drop a quick 16 on a track rather than a whole thing with him on.


----------



## King (Dec 28, 2007)

@ Little Nin. I know exactly what you are saying. But, he has really improved, like, seriously. I just downloaded his newest mixtape called _The Leak 2_ and I honestly think it is his best to date and it actually has some decent shit other than that mainstream crap.


----------



## mow (Dec 28, 2007)

just when im abotu to give up on hip hop records and actually having decent covers, NAs comes with that one. I cannot wait for that record to drop. 

I interup this discussion to ask you the following:

1) do you like awesome geeky hip hop?
2) do you liek mf doom, del the funkee himospaien?
3) do you like 8 bit music?
4) do you like mega man?

cause of the answer is yes, get you ass over to thsi thread and d/l this record. it's fire.


----------



## King (Dec 28, 2007)

Lol. Nerdcore/Geeksta Hip-Hop?


----------



## mow (Dec 28, 2007)

best of both worlds, no? XD

and Diverse and/or Gruf The Druid can take GZA on. better believe.


----------



## King (Dec 28, 2007)

If anyone pimps out any gruf the druid albums and also diverse albums, it would be deeply appreciated (with r(a)ep).


----------



## mow (Dec 28, 2007)

Already have mate =3

[DLMURL="http://forums.narutofan.com/showthread.php?t=294181"][/DLMURL]
he has another one (or 2 i think) recordfs, cant find them anywhere

EDIT: ah damn, link is dead. np, i'll get re upped for you later this evening (or if anyone who has d/led the record before and can re up it would be grand. net is terribly slow over here)

in the meantime, give Orko The sycotik Alien a spin, i think you'll enjoy him alot. link is alive and well


----------



## Cax (Dec 28, 2007)

I searched for gruf the druid, but no luck.

Although if you guys need it for any future use (i always use it), go to here for ddls

Reccomended by P himself. Its great and you can find most albums on it.


----------



## King (Dec 28, 2007)

I wonder how UMC finds everything. Probably intense google skills. 

*EDIT:* here for ddls <----> Wow. Nice site.


----------



## mow (Dec 28, 2007)

or he's the internet. this is what paul really looks like


----------



## King (Dec 28, 2007)

Paul is UMC, right?


----------



## Cax (Dec 28, 2007)

Funny shit moe. Made me laugh again.

Yeah, P, Paul, whatever - thats mc.


----------



## King (Dec 28, 2007)

Doesn't Rockster know him personally?


----------



## little nin (Dec 28, 2007)

if he's the internet, we all know him, Mow when you gonna get up in his FC 

i still need to listen to Gruf Properly, might do that abit later.


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 28, 2007)

LupEND album art leaked. Shits Grimey.


----------



## little nin (Dec 28, 2007)

that's niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice

Lupe's really building his albums creatively


----------



## King (Dec 28, 2007)

Yeah. I forgot about that. Lupe is muslim.


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 28, 2007)

mow said:


> or he's the internet. this is what paul really looks like


If Will Smith had taken the role of Neo, you would have been spot on. 



King Moveknat said:


> Doesn't Rockster know him personally?


Nah, Sin live in the US. I only know him through NF.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Dec 28, 2007)

Rasassination said:


> This is the offical cover, no source..but just trust me. Its the cover
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL, I gotta get that when it drops.


----------



## King (Dec 28, 2007)

I LOVE that album cover. Probably the best I've ever seen.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Dec 28, 2007)

Monch got any mixtapes?


----------



## rockstar sin (Dec 28, 2007)

I'm hearing that Nas album cover is a fake.


----------



## Niabingi (Dec 28, 2007)

I hope that it's not a fake album cover I really like it... Best Nas album cover of al time ever his are usually not very creative at all.


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 28, 2007)

Half of them have the same basic design as Illmatic . . .


----------



## rockstar sin (Dec 28, 2007)

JB008 said:


> Yeah, more Monch baby. Thnx a lot.



Be warned.  I had this mixtape already and it was less than 40 minutes long.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Dec 28, 2007)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> Be warned.  I had this mixtape already and it was less than 40 minutes long.



It's 40 mins of goodness right?


----------



## Kakash! (Dec 28, 2007)

Props on that filestube website!!


----------



## rockstar sin (Dec 28, 2007)

JB008 said:


> It's 40 mins of goodness right?



Of course, it's Pharoahe Monch.


----------



## Slug (Dec 28, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nPX5AX6qnpI[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yWEljqjPenk[/YOUTUBE]

random assed post to give you guys an insight as to what im up to off the forums


----------



## little nin (Dec 28, 2007)

really like the music too 

you in any of the video's? 

how was Desire btw? downloaded it but havent listened to it (pharoahe monch ofc )


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 28, 2007)

_Desire_ is a great album. _When The Guns Draws_ and _What It Is_ are the stand out tracks for me and there is very good storytelling on the _Trilogy_ tracks.


----------



## Slug (Dec 28, 2007)

haha, no way im in the videos.2nd one is two of the best standup riders in euro, and 1st one is two of the gods of cross-stepping.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Dec 28, 2007)

little nin said:


> really like the music too
> 
> you in any of the video's?
> 
> how was Desire btw? downloaded it but havent listened to it (pharoahe monch ofc )



Well u gotta listen to it, that's what I've been spinnin' the past few days.
Like UC said the tracks that stand out are _What It is_, _When The Gun Draws_, and _Trilogy_, which is my fav from the album. I can't wait for more from him in the future.

Pretty old but hey, 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rurDRF6j03M[/YOUTUBE]

I can't wait for their next vid, I would like to see a video for _In Rememberance of Me_


----------



## King (Dec 28, 2007)

I wonder if Pharoahe Monch is struggling, in terms of money. I mean his first album has been stopped because of his illegal sampling of the godzilla theme, even though it was a really good song, and then his second album flopped.


------------

*Jay-Z's Dead President I vs. Dead President II
*
Which one was the better song, in terms of lyricism?

For me - Dead Presidents II. It's actually hard to explain but this one just put the image better in my head and he presented the message a lot better than the first to me. I don't know. I would have to listen to the first, again, I haven't heard it in so long. I used to listen to these two all day longs. I can seriously just rap these two off the top of my head, though, it is weird.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Dec 28, 2007)

Nas album cover is great, i hope that's the real version. How great would it be to have an album titled ^ (use bro) & then there's a black man dressed in a suit, reading on the cover.


----------



## little nin (Dec 28, 2007)

JB008 said:


> Well u gotta listen to it, that's what I've been spinnin' the past few days.
> Like UC said the tracks that stand out are _What It is_, _When The Gun Draws_, and _Trilogy_, which is my fav from the album. I can't wait for more from him in the future.
> 
> Pretty old but hey,
> ...



me too, one of my absolute fav's on that album, would like one for that, no greater love and show me the good life (beats crazy on that) 

love the bars about driving a bus full of kids that's going blind and we gonna give em they sight back


----------



## King (Dec 28, 2007)

Has anyone here found lyrics for any songs from *Blu and Exile* - _Below The Heavens_????


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 28, 2007)

Here's the lyrics for Cold Hearted:


----------



## little nin (Dec 28, 2007)

just attempted google powers and failed 

know most of em now but still


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 28, 2007)

I succeeded where you failed. 

It's really hard to find lyrics for underground albums, though.


----------



## little nin (Dec 28, 2007)

FU and ur internet ways 

im so behind in my music 

need to get on my Little Brothers o.w too


----------



## Space Jam (Dec 28, 2007)

lol Dead Presidents is one of the only jayz songs i ever even liked.


----------



## Space Jam (Dec 28, 2007)

King Moveknat said:


> I wonder if Pharoahe Monch is struggling, in terms of money. I mean his first album has been stopped because of his illegal sampling of the godzilla theme, even though it was a really good song, and then his second album flopped.



He has money.... As ive said before i cant stand corporate rap and all the poltics that go into it ....but even i know that most mc`s make there money of doing shows, it doesnt really matter if his album didnt sell well, it was still good and people still "pay" to see him perform.. he has money.


----------



## King (Dec 28, 2007)

@Rass. - Yeah, that is what I most likely expected.

@UMC. - Thanks.


----------



## DA Dave (Dec 29, 2007)

Rasassination said:


> This is the offical cover, no source..but just trust me. Its the cover
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats clever, hope he can get away with it.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 29, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> It's because Nas seems like a dude who's slightly above average intelligence wise but he hangs around a bunch of idiots so he thinks he's some type of genius. Plus it's pretty much a marketing gimmick just like HHID.



Sounds like he's hurt you personally. How do you know who he hangs with? How is it a marketing gimmick? Do you know what the content of the album is? 

Hip-Hop Is Dead was a gimmick? But nearly the entire album was about the poor state of hip-hop, and had a clear underlying message he wanted to show. A gimmick is more like what Jay-Z with the Black Album, telling everyone he's retiring when he actually wasn't. You're confusing smart marketing with gimmicking.



			
				Cax said:
			
		

> ED!t: Yo snake, who do you think those 3-4 dudes are?



For me, the majority of people see the question "who's the greatest lyricist?" as "who's the most influential lyricist?" or even more off - "who's the greatest rapper?" 

To me, GZA is definitely one of the greatest technical lyricists ever - that's not considering his place in the Wu, or even the overall quality of his discography. I don't have time to explain fully right now, but I'd say Pharoahe & Canibus are up there with him. 



			
				mow said:
			
		

> and Diverse and/or Gruf The Druid can take GZA on. better believe.



Big statement. I'm not up on them, but I don't think I'd end up agreeing anyway.


----------



## Kakash! (Dec 29, 2007)

If we're talkin lyricists, I think Ras Kass has every right to hang with the likes of GZA.

Also Nas, Rakim, Common and Talib Kweli in my opinion are up there with the best of 'em. I've been feeling Lupe for a minute, dude's gotta way with words!

On an undergroud level I'm feeling Illogic and Aceyalone. There's definately more, what y'all think??


----------



## little nin (Dec 29, 2007)

^ i have some Illogic to spin, i love Canibus when he's at his best on shit like Poet Laureate 

he can go for days.


----------



## Kakash! (Dec 29, 2007)

^Shit how'd I miss Canibus, dude's CRAZY!!


----------



## little nin (Dec 29, 2007)

listenin to him now, he fucking becomes the beat its sick. just blends


----------



## King (Dec 29, 2007)

If Eminem tried.


----------



## rockstar sin (Dec 29, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> It's because Nas seems like a dude who's slightly above average intelligence wise but he hangs around a bunch of idiots so he thinks he's some type of genius. Plus it's pretty much a marketing gimmick just like HHID.



I just peeped this because Snake quoted it.  It seems like another post I don't agree upon.  You don't know who Nas hangs around and I don't see how hanging with ghetto boys makes him seem like a genius.  Do you listen to Nas?  If you were to judge rappers by a specific style in basketball, Nas would be a all around player.  I'm trying to think when Nas never rhymed smart?  Your post is as bad as saying  Dumb it Down seem down and Lupe doesn't rhyme this way.  It made me laugh because Lupe been rapping that way before he even made a name.  

As for HHID being a marketing gimmick, I wont even touch that subject.


----------



## King (Dec 29, 2007)

The fact of whether or not _Hip-Hp Is Dead_ was a gimmick or not could be argued, though, because we really don't know if that is what Nas wanted. Maybe secretely it was, or maybe it was just him trying to address a certain issue. Only Nas could really answer the question to me.


----------



## rockstar sin (Dec 29, 2007)

Guys like KRS-One, Slick Rick, Marley Marl, Busta Rhymes, etc said Hip Hop Is Dead.  There are some in the game right now said Hip Hop isn't the same.  So you can tell me that Lupe can come out with a album and not be in the top 5, but Soulja Boy drops a album and is number 1?  But what Nas said is a gimmick.


----------



## King (Dec 29, 2007)

Yeah. That's something I just don't get. Rappers that are getting albums with good reviews get bad sales and no singles and then rappers that bad reviews get really good sales with a whole bunch of singles. I guess the _Tupac/Biggie/Jay-Z/Nas_ days really are over.


----------



## little nin (Dec 29, 2007)

yeah, no idea what's happening, look at what we do though, we download the sick shit and fools buy the crap that soulja boy puts out and shit. it's some of us in the end, don't know why but damn.


----------



## King (Dec 29, 2007)

^Seriously.

Internet is pretty much destroying hip-hop right now.


----------



## little nin (Dec 29, 2007)

however if it wasn't for the net i wouldn't even know about the good stuff, it's a cruel cycle that's going on.

and it's not available everywhere >_<


----------



## King (Dec 29, 2007)

It's a harsh _paradox._


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 29, 2007)

The thing is, a lot of the people that download music, wouldn't buy it if they couldn't download it. They just wouldn't listen to the said artists music. Early internet leaks can ruin the chances of certain albums selling well, but I don't think downloading can be blamed for the bad state hip-hop is in. If a mainstream album is leaked it will still sell well (for example, Kanye West and Alicia Keys). Within the hip-hop genre, it's partly to due the lack of exposure and promotion that conscious and introspective artists are given, as a result of catchy club/dance songs selling more. I'd pin the blame on the corporations and most rappers do too.


----------



## King (Dec 29, 2007)

^True.

Other artists like T-Pain and Akon don't really look forward to record sales, more like ring-tone sales these days. It's just a different way of them getting money and probably a lot easier.


----------



## little nin (Dec 29, 2007)

my bro just listening to no greater love with me, says Blu is like Mos, flow wise


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 29, 2007)

King Moveknat said:


> ^True.
> 
> Other artists like T-Pain and Akon don't really look forward to record sales, more like ring-tone sales these days. It's just a different way of them getting money and probably a lot easier.


Rappers like Soulja and MIMS really are ringtone rappers. Their albums don't sell a lot because they don't have a fanbase.



little nin said:


> my bro just listening to no greater love with me, says Blu is like Mos, flow wise


I disagree with him.


----------



## mow (Dec 29, 2007)

paul speaks the truth I mean christ. how the hell would i have ever heard about The Blend/2for5/Mega Ran/Blue Scholars/Blu & Exile if it wasnt dor d/ls? these artists never get any air time becuase plain said they dont target the masses ie they dont have enough talk abotu hoes and rims in their music.

and mystic i dont knwo what you are talkign about. Nas _is_ a genius.


----------



## King (Dec 29, 2007)

yeah, if it wasn't for the internet, I wouldn't have found out about most of the underground rappers I listen to.


----------



## little nin (Dec 29, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> Rappers like Soulja and MIMS really are ringtone rappers. Their albums don't sell a lot because they don't have a fanbase.
> 
> 
> I disagree with him.



lol they dont have a fanbase, so true .

well my bro's saying the flow is like...say it was to be dun dun dun doon dun dun dun doon dun dun dun doon, as in the way the bars usually hit on a beat.


----------



## King (Dec 29, 2007)

Mims has the worst raps I've ever read or listened to in my life. Souljaboy is famous for one word - YOOOUUUUU! It's pretty embarassing.


----------



## rockstar sin (Dec 29, 2007)

I can't really get on Mims too hard because I heard some freestyles where he ripped it.  I guess he said let me dumb it down for the commercial and it worked, but can you show the world that you're serious?  It's going to be hard.


----------



## little nin (Dec 29, 2007)

too many retards out there to be taken serious.


----------



## King (Dec 30, 2007)

@Rockstar. Well I haven't heard too much by MIMS other than from his CD and I thought it was horrible but other stuff he may has done may be better so I'll remember to check that out.


----------



## Moony (Dec 30, 2007)

Id give rap a chance, but the only rap Im surrounded by is all this 'Gangsta', lets go kill someone for their money, money is everything.. bullshit like that rap/hiphop.. so i pretty much tend to never listen to any rap/hip hop.. I listen to some beats a guy i know only on the internet made but thats all

Im a metalhead but id like to get into some hiphop stuff


----------



## King (Dec 30, 2007)

@Moony. That's great! Some artist recommendations I make is - 

_Tupac
Biggie
Immortal Technique
Talib Kweli
Mos Def
Eminem
Blu & Exile_

A lot of others I can't think of right now.


----------



## Moony (Dec 30, 2007)

King Moveknat said:


> @Moony. That's great! Some artist recommendations I make is -
> 
> _Tupac
> Biggie
> ...




Thanks =) I used to be Eminem obsessed.. forgot to mention i used to listen to rap.. but thanks ill check out some of it, honestly nvr listened to any of the others


----------



## King (Dec 30, 2007)

Lupe's sophomore effort Lupe Fiasco's The Cool took No. 15 with 143,000 sales.

Discuss.


----------



## LayZ (Dec 30, 2007)

I was wondering how many copies he sold, thanks for the info.  Thats pretty well considering the declining hip hop record sales and that he's not 50 or Kanye.


----------



## King (Dec 30, 2007)

^Yeah. These days if its over 100,000 its pretty good.


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 30, 2007)

#15 on the Billdoard 200, but #1 on the Billboard Hip-Hop/RnB.

He's done well for the state hip-hop is currently in. As long as he reaches gold, that's a job well done.


----------



## King (Dec 30, 2007)

It will probably be another good 3-5 months until he goes gold.


----------



## Moony (Dec 30, 2007)

lol Thx King, Immortal Technique is ftw


----------



## King (Dec 30, 2007)

@Moony. Check out the hip-hop group Blackstar. They consist of win.


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 30, 2007)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> I just peeped this because Snake quoted it.  It seems like another post I don't agree upon.  You don't know who Nas hangs around and I don't see how hanging with ghetto boys makes him seem like a genius.  Do you listen to Nas?  If you were to judge rappers by a specific style in basketball, Nas would be a all around player.  I'm trying to think when Nas never rhymed smart?  Your post is as bad as saying  Dumb it Down seem down and Lupe doesn't rhyme this way.  It made me laugh because Lupe been rapping that way before he even made a name.
> 
> As for HHID being a marketing gimmick, I wont even touch that subject.



Nas is surrounded by idiots, it's part of being in the music industry after all, spedning all that time around them would give any above average person a big  ego. 

As far as HHID being a gimmick, it is. Hip-Hop is fine, bullshit has always outsold quality music or does everyone forget Vanilla Ice and MC Hammer running the charts in the early 90s when now classic albums were being released left and right. The whole record industry is in a slump and pretty much every artist that isn't selling watered down garbage needs a good gimmick to boost sales.


@Moony
Try some Jedi Mind Tricks


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 30, 2007)

The sales are getting progressively worse, even for those with mass mainstream appeal. Artists that would reach platinum certification a few year ago, are now struggling to reach gold. It can be put partly on the buying audience losing interest in the particular rapper, but generally there's a decline for even the most watered down club records.

Platinum is now at a higher pedestal for rappers to reach, but maybe this will be a wake up call for the record labels investing in garbage artists. Rappers should take the Radiohead route.


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 30, 2007)

Yeah, that's what I'm referring to. For the artists that really don't benefit from putting music out through corporate America, it's a viable option. However, I wouldn't be surprised if they were taking a slice of the profits that way too.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Dec 30, 2007)

King Moveknat said:


> Lupe's sophomore effort Lupe Fiasco's The Cool took No. 15 with 143,000 sales.
> 
> Discuss.



  

Good to know I'm a part of that.


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 30, 2007)

Wu might push more units, 50 responded to GZA
angel504393

Can't say the dude didn't have it coming. No reason to hate on Souljah Boy, dudes a joke but at least he's not doing anything too negative.


----------



## rockstar sin (Dec 30, 2007)

50 doesn't want it with the Wu, he should just kill the noise right now.


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 30, 2007)

He's just pissed at GZA, dude gives props to other members in it.


----------



## King (Dec 30, 2007)

If it was 50 vs. Wu, it would be G-Unit vs. Wu and G-Unit doesn't want that to me.


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 30, 2007)

50 knows how to go at someone's character, he's been honing those skills for a while now. That was funny like most of his rants, but didn't the Wu already beat 50 down for mentioning them on _How To Rob_?

G-Unit would probably welcome the beef to get publicity because they're fading out. Lyrically and in all other forms, the Wu would slaughter them.


----------



## King (Dec 30, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> Lyrically and in all other forms, the Wu would slaughter them.



Yeah, this is pretty much what I was saying.

And yeah, the song on Supreme Clientele on a track called Ghost Deini was where Wu dissed 50 because of the _How To Rob_ song. Also, a skit on that album, I believe.


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 30, 2007)

Nah, there were rumours that a few of the Wu members physically beat 50 because of what he said. This was prior to the release of _Get Rich Or Die Trying_, but I don't know if it's true. I know the Wu and affiliates are no joke, though.


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 30, 2007)

Ghost said that never happened(the physical conflict)


----------



## King (Dec 30, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> Nah, there were rumours that a few of the Wu members physically beat 50 because of what he said. This was prior to the release of _Get Rich Or Die Trying_, but I don't know if it's true. I know the Wu and affiliates are no joke, though.



I seriously doubt that rumor because of the fact that if it was true, certain Wu members may be bragging about it on certain songs.


----------



## Space Jam (Dec 30, 2007)

lmao my favorite rapper vs one of my least favorite rappers...this is like one of the joke battles we use to do on another forum i use to go to. I still cant believe this shit actually started.


----------



## Space Jam (Dec 30, 2007)

lmao..i listend to that clip, or i guess it was that clip the link was dead so i searched for "50 responds to gza" 

lmfao!!!!! all that dumb friend did was make him self look retarded talkin shit about wu tang bein on dust...that dumb friend got caught doin coke backstage, thats shits all over the internet. He played into the "black people arent intelligent" sterotype too by sayin methodman is his favorite cause he spit some gun lines and tried to make it sound like Gza was wack for havin a vocabulary.... matter of fact i  think he was quoting Deck`s verse too not even gza`s. >_< good job 50, setting blackpeople back another 50


----------



## King (Dec 30, 2007)

Why do you hate 50 cent so much?


----------



## DA Dave (Dec 30, 2007)

King Moveknat said:


> Why do you hate 50 cent so much?



'cause hes a hata son!

lol


----------



## King (Dec 30, 2007)

GZA response aftershow. How is he saying he wasn't dissing souljaboy, when, I believe he said something like that "Fuck Souljaboy!".


----------



## brokenpoem (Dec 30, 2007)

King Moveknat said:


> Why do you hate 50 cent so much?



The dude tries to start beef with everybody, I know battlerap is essential to hip hop, but he ain't thinking about that, he's thinking about the money and fame.  He should just live happy with his coke and his vitamin water stock, he's already ballin outta control.


----------



## King (Dec 30, 2007)

brokenpoem said:


> The dude tries to start beef with everybody, I know battlerap is essential to hip hop, but he ain't thinking about that, he's thinking about the money and fame.  He should just live happy with his coke and his vitamin water stock, he's already ballin outta control.



Were you being serious?


----------



## Space Jam (Dec 30, 2007)

King Moveknat said:


> Why do you hate 50 cent so much?


cause hes a sub-par rapper that doesnt deserve to be as popular as he is, A hypocrit...tryin to put down wu tang for doing dust, when, like i said, he got caught on camera doin coke. 





King Moveknat said:


> GZA response aftershow. How is he saying he wasn't dissing souljaboy, when, I believe he said something like that "Fuck Souljaboy!".



its called "being drunk"....


----------



## King (Dec 30, 2007)

> cause hes a sub-par rapper that doesnt deserve to be as popular as he is, A hypocrit...tryin to put down wu tang for doing dust, when, like i said, he got caught on camera doin coke.



Can you prove that is coke? Why are you ruling out every other thing it could be?


----------



## Space Jam (Dec 30, 2007)

have u seen that video?

why are u defending him 0_0?


----------



## DA Dave (Dec 30, 2007)

link to him doing coke plz


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2007)

King Moveknat said:


> Why do you hate 50 cent so much?



The worst rapper in the whole biz

Think he the hot shit

His music sucks and to top it off his speech impediment makes him sound like a  more retarded  blacker version of Donald Duck.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Dec 30, 2007)

50 Cent vs Gza..that's just funny.  Some dumbass, fake gangsta versus one of the most real, intelligent guys out there.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2007)

50 gonna get massacred


----------



## little nin (Dec 31, 2007)

50's nice in my book, Get Rich or Die Tryin will always be a sick album in my eyes 

i know these days he's crap but that album always does it for me 

for that genre neway ofc.


----------



## King (Dec 31, 2007)

Rasassination said:


> have u seen that video?
> 
> why are u defending him 0_0?



Are you kidding me? Here's the link to everyone - NM, There is ONE person.

Do you actually see cocaine substance in the video? No.
If a person was to do coke and then two seconds later do an interview, I THINK you would notice it through various signs, like the eyes specifically.


----------



## Space Jam (Dec 31, 2007)

Prayin..doing coke..its bassically the same shit like that dude said, and it wouldnt matter he wasnent in the video u know he has done it before, of course he would have and its stupid for him to use that as an insult to the wu.

But it doesnt even matter, Gza is still a thousand times the mc that 50 is.


----------



## Gamabunta (Dec 31, 2007)

since im not here an out partying. happy new year all!


----------



## King (Dec 31, 2007)

Get Rich or Die Tryin' is a classic no matter what anyone says.


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 31, 2007)

A lot of people call GRODT a classic and I think that's for the production because lyric-wise it's mediocre at best. When that album came out, I had a different state of mind in regard to what I perceived as good hip-hop. I liked the whole album back then, but now I would only rate the beats and Eminem's verses.


----------



## King (Dec 31, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> A lot of people call GRODT a classic and I think that's for the production because lyric-wise it's mediocre at best. When that album came out, I had a different state of mind in regard to what I perceived as good hip-hop. I liked the whole album back then, but now I would only rate the beats and Eminem's verses.



I disagree. This is probably the only album where he did have good lyrics. The lyrics went perfect with beat and it was a step-up for him, since he was out of the underground scene and onto mainstream.


----------



## rockstar sin (Dec 31, 2007)

I had to search for this video but here it is.  This is for those who don't know who Gemini is.  Gemini Feat Lupe Fiasco - We On.  Forever and Forever. F-N-F U.P.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1wOrX81dxwo&eurl=http://highbridnation.com/2007/12/30/new-music-video-gemini-feat-lupe-fiasco-we-on/[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kakash! (Dec 31, 2007)

Nas - _Illmatic_
Biggie - _Ready To Die_
Wu-Tang - _36 Chambers_
Common - _Resurrection_
Eric B. & Rakim - _Paid In Full_
OutKast - _Aquemini_
Little Brother - _The Listening_
Organized Konfusion - _Selftitled_
Jay-Z - _Reasonable Doubt_
Raekwon - _OB4CL_

Classic?? Thats only ten outta many more. I would never ever put Get Rich or Die Tryin amongst any of those records....ever!!


----------



## King (Dec 31, 2007)

Kakash! said:


> Nas - _Illmatic_
> Biggie - _Ready To Die_
> Wu-Tang - _36 Chambers_
> Common - _Resurrection_
> ...



That's your opinion.


----------



## little nin (Dec 31, 2007)

it's not a great achievement lyrically, it's full of good gangsta rap club bangers, that's why it's good in my eyes.

real club tunes to go along with not some soulja boy bullshite


----------



## Kakash! (Dec 31, 2007)

King Moveknat said:


> That's your opinion.


Son, those are facts. I think you'll find that yours is more of an opinion!

Its a well know fact that those albums are classics within the hip hop circle. Putting Get Rich or Die Tryin in the same level as Illmatic, Paid In Full et al is plain ignorance!


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 31, 2007)

Gemini is know known as Gemstones, if you wondered who that was.



King Moveknat said:


> I disagree. This is probably the only album where he did have good lyrics. The lyrics went perfect with beat and it was a step-up for him, since he was out of the underground scene and onto mainstream.


Quote a verse on the album with _good_ lyrics, not the few cases where his content was different. The albums Kakash listed are miles better than GRODT, in my opinion. But I can't knock you for your preferences, I can only disprove. Do you think GRODT is on the same level as Black Star's self-titled album?


----------



## rockstar sin (Dec 31, 2007)

I'm confused, KM is saying that in his eyes, GRODT is a Hip Hop Classic or it's a classic in his eyes?


----------



## rockstar sin (Dec 31, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l-9vxsOA56U&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Lupe Fiasco Feat Sway - We Love You​
Chicago meets UK.  Sway destroyed this track.


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 31, 2007)

Sway is a beast, I'm telling you. You should all download is debut album, _This Is My Demo_.

_I'm heavy in the game like Fatman Scoop
And I've got a flow tighter than the Batman suit._


----------



## delirium (Dec 31, 2007)

How many Gemini's are there in the game? That wasn't the flow I was expecting when I clicked to watch that video.


----------



## rockstar sin (Dec 31, 2007)

Sway -True Stories​[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EYekPSagbO8&NR=1[/YOUTUBE]​
Hear Lupe Fiasco Top 3 at the end.  I didn't know Sway beat out 50 out there but I'm not surprised.


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 31, 2007)

He had to change his name for that reason, he goes by the name Gemstones now.


----------



## rockstar sin (Dec 31, 2007)

Delirium said:


> How many Gemini's are there in the game? That wasn't the flow I was expecting when I clicked to watch that video.



That song is nothing if you're trying to find out more about Gemstones.  He's Lupe right hand man and he's a beast.


----------



## little nin (Dec 31, 2007)

damn right sway is a beast, UMC ain't ya got a pimp for his album?

his mixtapes (This is My Promo vol 1. & 2) have some sick battle raps on them too.

he's quite good at story-tellin too


----------



## DA Dave (Dec 31, 2007)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> I had to search for this video but here it is.  This is for those who don't know who Gemini is.  Gemini Feat Lupe Fiasco - We On.  Forever and Forever. F-N-F U.P.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1wOrX81dxwo&eurl=http://highbridnation.com/2007/12/30/new-music-video-gemini-feat-lupe-fiasco-we-on/[/YOUTUBE]



Not bad, though Lupe made the track.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Dec 31, 2007)

I heard that " We Love You " track a long time ago, Lupe killed it, don't really care much for Sway. I also don't know why he changed his name to Gemstones, sounds gay. -_-" 

Lupe & Gemini did kill that *We On *track, didn't know there was a vid, loving it, downloading it.


----------



## rockstar sin (Dec 31, 2007)

He changed it to Gemstones because he had no choice but to do so.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Dec 31, 2007)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> He changed it to Gemstones because he had no choice but to do so.



what's the reason?

also this means Gemini's debut album is coming right?


----------



## Dan (Dec 31, 2007)

Nah, Sway killed that song b.

IMO, best lines in that song were

"*I'm coming to America but I ain't playing football wid you folks coz last time the bloke picked up the ball and ran wid it.*"

"*You can't fill my shoes so put a sock in it.*"

He's probably best rapper in UK atm, but hes pulled away from the "grime" scene. Hopefully he makes it big I knew he had potential even since I heard his song "Following Fashion".

JB008 it was probably a legal thing, maybe someone around already has the name Gemini. Not just rapper but anything.


----------



## delirium (Dec 31, 2007)

Yeah.. there is a rapper named Gemini already. Which is why I was confused when I was listening to that song. I was expecting someone who sounded more like Sadat X.


----------



## King (Dec 31, 2007)

@Rockstar. - You never cease to amaze me when you post youtube vids for beautiful music.

@UMC. - I'm going to give that a listen.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 31, 2007)

Snake_108 said:


> Anyone heard that new Witchdoctor album? Opinions?



331 posts later and no-one still replied. Re-posting for you bastards. 

-----------

On another note:

*Legendary hip hop producer DJ Premier offered up his top 20 albums of 2007, as well as some honorable mentions.* 

DJ Premier's top 20 albums of 2007:

1. *Ghostface Killah*-(_Big Doe Rehab_)- (DEF JAM)
2. *EVIDENCE*-(_The Weatherman_)- (ABB)
3. *Redman*-(_RED GONE WILD_)- (Def Jam)
4. *Kanye West*-(_Graduation_)- (Roc-A-Fella/Def Jam)
5. *Statik Selektah*-(_Spell My Name Right_)- (Brick/Traffic)
6. *Little Brother*-(_Getback_)- (ABB)
7. *NYGz*-(_Welcome 2 G-dom_)- (Year Round)
8. *Marco Polo*-(_Port Authority_)---- (Rawkus)
9. *Big Shug*- (_Street Champ_)- (Babygrande)
10. *KRS-ONE & Marley Marl*-(_Hip Hop Lives_)- (Koch)
11. *WC*-(_Guilty By Affiliation_)- (Lench Mob)
12. *Scarface*-(_MADE_)- (Rap A Lot/Asylum)
13. *UGK*-(_Underground Kings_)-(JIVE)
14. *Jay-Z* (_American Gangster_)-(Roc-A-Fella/Def Jam)
15. *Killer Mike*-(_I Pledge Allegiance To The Grind_)- (Grind Time Official)
16. *Black Milk & Bishop Lamont*-(_CALTROIT_)--- (Fat Beats)
17. *Devin The Dude*-(_Waiting To Inhale_)- (Rap A Lot/Asylum)
18. *Styles P* (_Super Gangster,Extraordinary Gentleman_)- (D Block/KOCH)
19. *Special Teamz*-(_Stereotypes_)- (Duck Down)
20. *Smif N Wessun*-(_The Album_)- (Duck Down)

The following are Primo’s honorable mentions (in no particular order):

J.Dilla - (Ruff Draft)
Percee P - (Perseverance)
Planet Asia - (Jewelry Box Sessions)
Soopafly - (Bangin West Coast)
Freeway - (Free At Last)
Havoc - (The Kush)
Beanie Sigel - (The Solution)
Strong Arm Steady - (Deephearted)
Talib Kweli - (Eardrum)
Snoop Dogg  - presents The Big Squeeze
Jedi Mind Tricks - presents the Army Of Pharoahes
Public Enemy - (How Do you Sell Soul To A Souless People Who Sold Their Soul ?)



--------

I don't agree with the list, but it's his list. I thought he did some shit for Finding Forever too, so surprised that's not even on the honorable mention list.


----------



## King (Jan 1, 2008)

DJ Premier must have missed out on all the good underground albums this year.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jan 1, 2008)

Delirium said:


> How many Gemini's are there in the game? That wasn't the flow I was expecting when I clicked to watch that video.



O man u gotta get on Gemini, UC can put u on.


----------



## Havoc (Jan 1, 2008)

ok i know im prolly late, but the cool is just so tight

who else likes it?


----------



## King (Jan 1, 2008)

@Havoc. - Absolutely everyone here. The album is pure genius and the lyrical content mixed with the right beats was just brilliant. The pimp thread, alone, has like five pages of discussion solely about the album. Also, nice ava.

Do you listen to any other hip-hop/rap?


----------



## Havoc (Jan 1, 2008)

Wu-tang, btnh, z-ro, kanye, jay-z, mf doom

Idk, a lota mainstream stuff lately, used to listen to a lot of underground south back in the day.


----------



## King (Jan 1, 2008)

Havoc said:


> Wu-tang, btnh, z-ro, kanye, jay-z, mf doom
> 
> Idk, a lota mainstream stuff lately, used to listen to a lot of underground south back in the day.



Nice, nice list. I never knew _you_ listened to hip-hop.


----------



## Havoc (Jan 1, 2008)

I am black, lol.


----------



## delirium (Jan 1, 2008)

I listen to Hip Hop. Means I'm black too.


----------



## King (Jan 1, 2008)

Havoc said:


> I am black, lol.



:amazed I can't tell if you are being sarcastic or not.


----------



## Havoc (Jan 1, 2008)

Delirium said:


> I listen to Hip Hop. Means I'm black too.



No, but if you're black odds are you listen to hip hop, doesn't mean you have to be black to listen to hip hop.


----------



## King (Jan 1, 2008)

Havoc said:


> No, but if you're black odds are you listen to hip hop, doesn't mean you have to be black to listen to hip hop.



Exactly. 

Is that you in your sig, the skater?


----------



## Havoc (Jan 1, 2008)

No, this guy name Paul Rodriguez, pro skater.

 me, well like 2 years old now


----------



## King (Jan 1, 2008)

Havoc said:


> No, this guy name Paul Rodriguez, pro skater.
> 
> me, well like 2 years old now



xDD. I saw that pic in the blender like a year ago. I thought you were joking around when saying that was you.


----------



## Havoc (Jan 1, 2008)

lol no that's def me


----------



## King (Jan 1, 2008)

Havoc said:


> Wu-tang, btnh, z-ro, kanye, jay-z, mf doom



Now the list is right. xDD


----------



## Havoc (Jan 1, 2008)

haha i've been listening to him for years, now i just do it out of habit, need my ro


----------



## King (Jan 1, 2008)

Havoc said:


> haha i've been listening to him for years, now i just do it out of habit, need my ro



I haven't listened to enough of him, yet, though, but from what I did hear, I disliked.

Also, what's your favorite song from _The Cool_? I love that song Little Weapon, and others I really enjoyed listening to was Dumb It Down, Gotta Eat, and Superstar.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 1, 2008)

What's good with Z-Ro now? Mentioning him I just now remembered K-Rino.. I haven't checked properly for the South in too long. 



			
				King Moveknat said:
			
		

> I haven't listened to enough of him, yet, though, but from what I did hear, I disliked.



What didn't you like?


----------



## King (Jan 1, 2008)

I honestly don't know. I was listening to one of his albums that came out a year or two ago and I just remember saying to myself that I disliked the songs.


----------



## rockstar sin (Jan 1, 2008)

King Moveknat said:


> Now the list is right. xDD



smh z-ro is one of the best in Houston.  People argued for years that he's Top 3 in the south and is better than scarface.  Bun B, Pimp C, Paul Wall, Mike Jones, none of these dudes can see him lyrically.


----------



## Gamabunta (Jan 1, 2008)

for those interested. i re-upped my mixtape in music dep. work is being carried out on new 1.


----------



## Space Jam (Jan 1, 2008)

K-Rino is crazy, one of the better southern lyrcist


----------



## delirium (Jan 1, 2008)

I don't know about being better than Bun B.. but he'll give them other cats a run for sure.

K-Rino ain't bad either.


----------



## UtahCrip (Jan 1, 2008)

Venom said:


> Nah, Sway killed that song b.



maybe but that uk shit aint popping over here, cuz. i tried to listen it but they got to get rid of that accent.


Snake_108 said:


> 331 posts later and no-one still replied. Re-posting for you bastards.



some songs were alright but overall it was wacc. tell him to think up better hooks too and step up his lyrics.


----------



## Gamabunta (Jan 1, 2008)

sway is good. the accent thing is true, the americans dont really dig it. but better an accent than sounding like lil wayne or that other cock gobbler who released that fucking annoying song with the stupid dance.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jan 1, 2008)

*Some Nujabes mashups*

Jay-Z - Aruarian/Encore

Nas - Horizon/Rule


----------



## Kakash! (Jan 1, 2008)

^Props....!!


----------



## King (Jan 1, 2008)

@UMC. - I may be wrong but that dude in your sig, is he the guy from Gym Class Heroes? And if so, are you a fan of them?


----------



## delirium (Jan 1, 2008)

Damn.. I just got done with J-Lives The Best Part. Everytime I listen to this cat I can't help but think, "This dude is CRIMINALLY underrated."


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 2, 2008)

Delirium said:


> Damn.. I just got done with J-Lives The Best Part. Everytime I listen to this cat I can't help but think, "This dude is CRIMINALLY underrated."



Truth. I don't know how much exposure he's got in the States but he seems to be overlooked compared to other underground dudes on the Internet at least. (A lot of whom aren't nearly as good as him.)

I wonder if anyone here's seen him live. What'd you/everyone think of All Of The Above? (compared to The Best Part)


----------



## Kakash! (Jan 2, 2008)

Can neone hook me up with J-Live 'All of The Above'. Would be much appreciated with reps, thanks!


----------



## little nin (Jan 2, 2008)

about the whole UK accent stuff, listen to Lowkey 

his lyrics grab ya too much to be bothered about somethin like that


----------



## Kakash! (Jan 2, 2008)

Also Jehst, the dude is easily one of the best UK rapper. Klashnekoff, Akala, Plan B all good Brit-rappers IMO. 

I'm not a big fan of Sway or people like Kano and Dizzee Rascal although the latter is probably more of a Grime/Garage artist.


----------



## little nin (Jan 2, 2008)

nah dizzy and kano are grime and always will be to me


----------



## rockstar sin (Jan 2, 2008)

Lowkey, Sway, and Plan B, if you talking about lyrics.

@Snake or Paul:  Can I get both of the J-Lives albums?


----------



## little nin (Jan 2, 2008)

i might as well give it a DL too, thanks


----------



## Kakash! (Jan 2, 2008)

'All of the Above' link isnt working. I dont know if this is just me or the link itself.

Props for uppin the rest of his catalouge though!

Edit: Dont worry bout it I've stumbled across a link somewhere else.


----------



## rockstar sin (Jan 2, 2008)

No you're right, those links doesn't work.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jan 2, 2008)

King Moveknat said:


> @UMC. - I may be wrong but that dude in your sig, is he the guy from Gym Class Heroes? And if so, are you a fan of them?



I've heard good things about them from friends about their album, but I havn't gotten around to listen to them. Maybe because I wasn't really feelin' that " take a look at my girlfriend ".


----------



## little nin (Jan 2, 2008)

what genre are they? their 2 tracks that ive seen ive not been interested in at all


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jan 2, 2008)

little nin said:


> what genre are they? their 2 tracks that ive seen ive not been interested in at all



Rock mixed with Hip-Hop? 

something like that. xD


----------



## little nin (Jan 2, 2008)

so linkin park .05?

i'm right to throw pop in there ya?


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jan 2, 2008)

Waited for things to die down and I listened to Lupe's new album today. I don't care for what other dudes have to say, that album was freaking *brilliant*! All I have to say is that Lupe is one awesome ass lyricist and a rapper that I've been asking for in this rap/hip-hop generation. I'm kinda jealous of him because some of his songs had similar ideas to my poems, lyrics, and thoughts (basically he got to come out with them before I did lol).


----------



## delirium (Jan 2, 2008)

little nin said:


> so linkin park .05?
> 
> i'm right to throw pop in there ya?





Not even close dude. LP got a more electronic and hard rock/metal vibe going.

GCH on the other hand can have a more funky feel. They're also a lot more Hip Hop oriented with an emcee front while Linkin Park just has an emcee who occasionally raps on songs.


----------



## little nin (Jan 2, 2008)

yeah well The Cool is great and we all do agree on that 

oh i see del


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jan 2, 2008)

Dimezanime19 said:


> Waited for things to die down and I listened to Lupe's new album today. I don't care for what other dudes have to say, that album was freaking *brilliant*! All I have to say is that Lupe is one awesome ass lyricist and a rapper that I've been asking for in this rap/hip-hop generation. I'm kinda jealous of him because some of his songs had similar ideas to my poems, lyrics, and thoughts (basically he got to come out with them before I did lol).



That's all we need, for more people to recognize Lupe's lyrical skills and see the true side of real hip-hop. Just make sure you go out there and buy the album and recommend it to as many people as you can. I don't care what anyone says if Lupe feels he's not getting the amount of fans he deserves, he'll only drop three albums ending with *LupEND*.


----------



## little nin (Jan 2, 2008)

is it wierd to say that to do so would just be "selfish"

it's a wierd situation 

dunno if i'll buy the CD or not, probably a no though.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jan 2, 2008)

little nin said:


> is it wierd to say that to do so would just be "selfish"
> 
> it's a wierd situation
> 
> dunno if i'll buy the CD or not, probably a no though.



That's how my guy feelz tho.  the link is somewhere around here. 



So Del, what are your thoughts on the Gym Class Heroes?


----------



## little nin (Jan 2, 2008)

yeah i remember the talk about it before 

del would you recommend them to someone that doesn't want to warm up to them?


----------



## delirium (Jan 2, 2008)

I was just listening to papercut chronicles a few nights ago and not more than a few days ago before that. It's a good album. Their front Travis has some skills. Lyrically, you won't find much of that braggadocio type "I'm the best rapper around" kinda lyrics. Dude talks more about how he's feeling, run ins with the females, tells some decent stories. I'd definitely recommend it if you're looking for something to shake up your usual listening habits when it comes to "Hip Hop".


----------



## Undercovermc (Jan 2, 2008)

King Moveknat said:


> @UMC. - I may be wrong but that dude in your sig, is he the guy from Gym Class Heroes? And if so, are you a fan of them?


Yes, he's the lead vocalist of the group, Travis. I like listening to their albums from time to time. They're nothing spectacular, but a good listen, especially if you want a change from the hip-hop you're used to listening to. Del summed it up pretty nicely.



SINcredible said:


> Lowkey, Sway, and Plan B, if you talking about lyrics.
> 
> @Snake or Paul:  Can I get both of the J-Lives albums?


I'll get them later.



Dimezanime19 said:


> Waited for things to die down and I listened to Lupe's new album today. I don't care for what other dudes have to say, that album was freaking *brilliant*! All I have to say is that Lupe is one awesome ass lyricist and a rapper that I've been asking for in this rap/hip-hop generation. I'm kinda jealous of him because some of his songs had similar ideas to my poems, lyrics, and thoughts (basically he got to come out with them before I did lol).


Most of the people in here agree that the album is brilliant and it's my favourite from 2007. Lupe Fiasco is very talented and he's able to input relevant themes into his albums through well constructed concepts. Another notable aspect of The Cool is the varying sounds and tones on the album from macabre to inspirational.

--

Del and Moe, have you listened to it yet and if so what are your opinions?


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jan 2, 2008)

JB008 said:


> That's all we need, for more people to recognize Lupe's lyrical skills and see the true side of real hip-hop. Just make sure you go out there and buy the album and recommend it to as many people as you can. I don't care what anyone says if Lupe feels he's not getting the amount of fans he deserves, he'll only drop three albums ending with *LupEND*.



I kinda feel bad that I downloaded the album. Though definitely the third one I'm buying. Food & Liquor was impressive, but to me, not as good as The Cool. I'm more of a beat man and The Cool had a lot more of that as compared to Food & Liquor. If you got that, as well as lyrics that are meaningful and interesting, then I'm good to go and I would buy.


----------



## delirium (Jan 2, 2008)

Undercovermc said:


> Del and Moe, have you listened to it yet and if so what are your opinions?



I keep forgetting to get the album. I get it now though since I'm sitting at my laptop looking for albums and stuff.

*ED!*t:

Scratch that. Every link I find is dead. Guess I should have went after it when it first got uploaded. xD


----------



## Undercovermc (Jan 2, 2008)

Delirium said:


> I keep forgetting to get the album. I get it now though since I'm sitting at my laptop looking for albums and stuff.
> 
> *ED!*t:
> 
> Scratch that. Every link I find is dead. Guess I should have went after it when it first got uploaded. xD


Freiza

That's what the pimp thread is for. The links in there still work.


----------



## mow (Jan 2, 2008)

I swear, every time i try to get that albu it's euither dead or dies half way throuhg,. it's like the internet is havign it in for me

eDIT: see? zshare is giving me errors, RS, MU dotn work and badongo is gonna die half way through as always -_-


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 2, 2008)

SINcredible said:


> No you're right, those links doesn't work.



Nah, it was just All Of The Above link that was broken. Fixed now.


----------



## rockstar sin (Jan 2, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> Nah, it was just All Of The Above link that was broken. Fixed now.



_The Best Part_ was the one I tried and it's still acting up.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 2, 2008)

SINcredible said:


> _The Best Part_ was the one I tried and it's still acting up.



It's working for me, but I added some more links to it now.


----------



## King (Jan 2, 2008)

For anyone who liked Gruf The Druidy's album, will love the next two albums I will pimp. Trust. I just have to find links to the albums.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 2, 2008)

Masta Ace. Yes or No?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 3, 2008)

Only suckas don't like Masta Ace.


----------



## King (Jan 3, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> Masta Ace. Yes or No?



I don't want to give it away, yet, but i still have to find links soon.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 3, 2008)

Well it has been a long hot winter.


----------



## frozenfishsticks (Jan 3, 2008)

wassup MD, i'm just about to pimp Oh No - Dr. No's Oxperiment. just a heads up


----------



## Biolink (Jan 3, 2008)

I don't think there is anyway that Lupe stops after LupEND.

That album is just supposed to be the end of the Cool story saga that has been going on since F&L,and continued with The Cool.

If he does leave,I don't care what anybody says I would consider him a dumbass,because he is at the top of his game,and shouldn't be relegated to only a Mixtape artist.He seems like the kind of person to do something drastic like that as well.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 3, 2008)

frozenfishsticks said:


> wassup MD, i'm just about to pimp Oh No - Dr. No's Oxperiment. just a heads up



Everyone needs to hear this. *Thread*


----------



## Kakash! (Jan 3, 2008)

Biolink said:


> I don't think there is anyway that Lupe stops after LupEND.
> 
> That album is just supposed to be the end of the Cool story saga that has been going on since F&L,and continued with The Cool.
> 
> If he does leave,I don't care what anybody says I would consider him a dumbass,because he is at the top of his game,and shouldn't be relegated to only a Mixtape artist.He seems like the kind of person to do something drastic like that as well.


Pretty much how I feel and I hope its an end to 'The Cool' story saga rather than his whole solo career.


----------



## Naruto_Sama (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm looking for a new artist to try this week.

Info and album(s) to check out on Grandmaster Flash?

And how did a rapper make the rock and roll hall of fame?


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 3, 2008)

Are there any producers in here? If so send me a PM I have a request.


----------



## azuken (Jan 3, 2008)

You guys heard this song by Gillie Da Kid called Get Down On The Ground? Its pretty good, definatly worth a spin.

Dynamite Glove

ITs pretty hot.


----------



## King (Jan 3, 2008)

> Although it's strictly in the rumor stages, technology website Gizmodo.com has reported that it's believed that Jay-Z may be heading up a groundbreaking digital record label by Apple.
> 
> With Apple's iTunes becoming one of the music industry's best sources of revenue, it's little surprise that the California-based company would bring its own music. If confirmed, the union would come roughly a year after Jay-Z's blockbuster advertising campaign with other technology company HP.
> 
> ...



Discuss his possible move.


----------



## azuken (Jan 3, 2008)

Great Idea. Apple dosent need a fucking record label, but its still a great idea. Might even boost digital sales if a Jay-z Album is released only on Itunes.


----------



## King (Jan 3, 2008)

What is that from?

Edit: Nvm. Twilight Zone.


----------



## Biolink (Jan 3, 2008)

What do they call that,when you give life to inanimate objects?

He does that alot


----------



## azuken (Jan 3, 2008)

Why hasnt there been a zion I pimp??


----------



## frozenfishsticks (Jan 3, 2008)

anthropomorphism is what you mean. i agree, he does. take "Gotta Eat" as an example. anthropomorphic cheeseburgers.


----------



## little nin (Jan 3, 2008)

there has been a zion I pimp, lone gunman did it i think


----------



## azuken (Jan 3, 2008)

How Long ago?

Im about ti pimp Zion I


----------



## little nin (Jan 3, 2008)

hmm, i'll check up on it. it was mind over matter.

Zion I - Mind Over Matter

well there it is from before if that is what was wanted


----------



## Slug (Jan 3, 2008)

pimp heroes in the city of dope


----------



## azuken (Jan 3, 2008)

Ill PimpHeroes Later, Just downloaded it.


----------



## little nin (Jan 3, 2008)

i just looked for it and failed


----------



## azuken (Jan 3, 2008)

The Pimp? Ill get it after lunch and before i goto the club.

Hit Em Ft Mistah F.A.B. is awesome.


----------



## little nin (Jan 3, 2008)

Pimp Away man, i liked mind over matter, the beats were great for me.


----------



## King (Jan 3, 2008)

I was thinking about this today and wanted to get all of your opinions.

If you had to define rap in once sentence, what would it be?

I would have to say it is opinionated poetry with a rhythm and beat.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jan 3, 2008)

why don't u guys pimp in zipped files anymore?


----------



## little nin (Jan 3, 2008)

hip-hop is the translation of someones story through beats and rhymes to reach out to people all over the world 

kinda my idea neway.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jan 3, 2008)

Biolink said:


> What do they call that,when you give life to inanimate objects?
> 
> He does that alot


Anthropomorphism works too, but I'd say Lupe was using personification, which takes it a bit further.


----------



## Slug (Jan 3, 2008)

describe hip hop? obscenly rich culture that is out just to have fun and help people


----------



## Biolink (Jan 3, 2008)

Undercovermc said:


> Anthropomorphism works too, but I'd say Lupe was using personification, which takes it a bit further.



Yeah that's it.Personification


----------



## King (Jan 3, 2008)

> Rhetoric (from Greek ῥήτωρ, rhêtôr, orator, teacher) is generally understood to be the art or technique of persuasion through the use of oral, visual, or written language.



I would almost go as to say Lupe is rhetorical from the definition above. I mean, in some of his raps or most, he is persuading the audience by proving a point.


----------



## Slug (Jan 3, 2008)

hows this list of whats hot in the underground?
(add of subtract as needed)

digible planets
2for5
asheru and blue black of the unspoken heard
atmosphere 
ecid
brother ali
canibus
classified
common
cunninlynguists
cyne
deep puddle dynamics
fat john and styrofoam
felt
g. love and the special sauce
gagle
glue
internal affairs
jean grae
jedi mind tricks
k'naan
king geedorah
klashnekoff
lady sovereign
last emperor
lucidream
mac lethal
monster island czars
mos def
neptunes
nujabes
outkast
pete philly and perquisite
pharcyde
plan b
psalm one
rakim
slick rick
rjd2 and blueprint
saturday morning soundtrack
saul williams
shadow huntaz
sir j wellington
sol.illaquists of sound
warsawpack


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jan 3, 2008)

I remember there being a pimp of Jedi Mind Tricks, where is it?

Also what do u guyz think of Jurassic 5?


----------



## brokenpoem (Jan 3, 2008)

Slug said:


> describe hip hop? obscenly rich culture that is out just to have fun and help people



I share these thoughts


----------



## King (Jan 3, 2008)

Look at this post towards me. - 



> Boring fanboy. Sticks to his favorite bands after they are long forgotten though, silly wu tang.



I don't want to start any type of argument but do you guys think Wu-Tang is a "forgotten band"? This is a serious question.


----------



## azuken (Jan 3, 2008)

Wu-tang is forgotten by the mainstream, but not the masses.

Describe rap... All that crappy shit you hear on the radio.

Hip-Hop: A translation of culture and lifestyle into music and expression.


----------



## King (Jan 3, 2008)

azuken said:


> Wu-tang is forgotten by the mainstream, but not the masses.
> 
> Describe rap... All that crappy shit you hear on the radio.
> 
> Hip-Hop: A translation of culture and lifestyle into music and expression.



I would agree with most of what you just said.


----------



## azuken (Jan 3, 2008)

Most :\. Better then none.


----------



## King (Jan 3, 2008)

> Describe rap... All that crappy shit you hear on the radio.



This part I didn't agree on. All the crap you hear on the radio that is saying it is rap, is pop. Souljaboy, Ay Bay Bay ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), anyone doing a two-step is pop.


----------



## rockstar sin (Jan 3, 2008)

azuken nailed on the head.  Rap and Hip Hop are two different entities that doesn't breathe the same air.  Hip Hop is a breath of fresh air while rap breathe secondhand smoke.  Mainstream isn't a bad thing at all, but some rather make a quick hit to be an instant success, while underground rather make a point across.  Anyone can tell you the difference between Talib Kweli and Rick Ross.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 3, 2008)

There are tons of shitty underground acts . . .

Rap: The Music Of Hip-Hop


On The Wu:
Depends on where you are geographically. Lots of people who don't care about NYC don't know anything about the Wu are outside of Method Man.


----------



## SleepingDeath (Jan 3, 2008)

It's hard to believe, but rap/hip-hop is my favorite music by far. Though the rap today is kind of crappy since everyone sounds the same. I like rappers like Nas, Big L, Rakim, B.I.G., NWA, Public Enemy, and other old school/"real" rappers. And my favorite underground rapper is probably Immortal technique. 

~Anyways, I can't believe that rap has gone from Good to bad. I mean come on, so many rappers these days brag. Like Lil Wayne. He brags about being "The Best Rapper Alive" just cause Jay-z retired. I mean come on, shouldn't Nas have the title of being "The Best rapper alive" since he killed Jay-z with Ether? Rappers these days...


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 3, 2008)

Rappers have always bragged . . .

LOL @ Nas killing Jay-Z. Ether was a great diss but Nas lost.


----------



## SleepingDeath (Jan 3, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> Rappers have always bragged . . .
> 
> LOL @ Nas killing Jay-Z. Ether was a great diss *but Nas lost*.



What are you talking about? 

"_In a recent interview, however, New York radio station Hot 97 settled the battle taking votes comparing "Ether"/"Stillmatic" and "Takeover"/"Supa Ugly," and Nas won with 58% while Jay-Z got 42% of the votes_"


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 3, 2008)

Nas lost his masters and had to work under Jay-Z.

Jay got Beyonce, Nas got Kelis.


Nas lost in the long run.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jan 3, 2008)

SleepingDeath, he's not talking about the results of the votes. I'm not going to touch the Jay-Z vs. Nas subject, though.


----------



## King (Jan 3, 2008)

In all honesty, _if_ there was to be a poll on who won the beef, Nas would win. Seriously. It doesn't even matter if Jay _is_ a better lyricist outside the beef, he just seemed to be a little scared and held back against Nas.


----------



## SleepingDeath (Jan 3, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> Nas lost his masters and had to work under Jay-Z.
> 
> Jay got Beyonce, Nas got Kelis.
> 
> ...



I'm talking about winning lyrically.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jan 3, 2008)

King Moveknat said:


> In all honesty, _if_ there was to be a poll on who won the beef, Nas would win. Seriously. It doesn't even matter if Jay _is_ a better lyricist outside the beef, he just seemed to be a little scared and held back against Nas.


Jay-Z isn't a better lyricist than Nas, anyway. All I'm going to say is the beef and the battle are two different things.


----------



## King (Jan 3, 2008)

Undercovermc said:


> Jay-Z isn't a better lyricist than Nas, anyway. All I'm going to say is the beef and the battle are two different things.



The majority of people say Jay is a better lyricist. I'm not saying that. Honestly, I don't know who I would pick if I had to pick who was the better lyricist.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 3, 2008)

Super Ugly is one of the worst diss tracks of all time.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jan 3, 2008)

King Moveknat said:


> The majority of people say Jay is a better lyricist. I'm not saying that. Honestly, I don't know who I would pick if I had to pick who was the better lyricist.



Well I'd say Nas over Jay for better Lyricist, but I enjoy Jay's albums more than Nas's and Jay's flow is better imo from Blueprint - present.


----------



## rockstar sin (Jan 3, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> Rappers have always bragged . . .
> 
> LOL @ Nas killing Jay-Z. Ether was a great diss but Nas lost.



Nas won the battle but Jay won the war.  People always say this.  I know you're personally a big Jay fan so that's why you're saying that.  I know dudes in BK who are ride or die supporters for Jay, and they would tell you that Nas won. 

Edit:  Damn I was late.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jan 3, 2008)

King Moveknat said:


> The majority of people say Jay is a better lyricist. I'm not saying that. Honestly, I don't know who I would pick if I had to pick who was the better lyricist.


Not the people I've asked, both in real life and on hip-hop forums. I slightly prefer Jay-Z as a rapper, but I'll admit that Nas is more lyrical.


----------



## Biolink (Jan 3, 2008)

Damn,didn't take long for Jay-Z vs Nas to happen...

Moving along...


----------



## kayos (Jan 4, 2008)

JB the Jedi said:


> Also what do u guyz think of Jurassic 5?



J5 are win.
There is no discussion to be had on this point.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 4, 2008)

SINcredible said:


> Nas won the battle but Jay won the war.  People always say this.  I know you're personally a big Jay fan so that's why you're saying that.  I know dudes in BK who are ride or die supporters for Jay, and they would tell you that Nas won.
> 
> Edit:  Damn I was late.



I'm not that big of a Jay-Z fan, I just realize that Jay won in the long run.


----------



## Biolink (Jan 4, 2008)

Recommend me some MADVILLAIN/MF Doom.

All I got is ALL CAPS


----------



## Kakash! (Jan 4, 2008)

MF Doom - Operation Doomsday
Danger Doom - The Mouse and The Mask
Viktor Vaughn - Vaudeville Villain


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 4, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> Rappers have always bragged . . .
> 
> LOL @ Nas killing Jay-Z. Ether was a great diss but Nas lost.



Ether wasn't even that great of a diss track, the Stillmatic freestyles were better, but Jay-Z couldn't do better than either. And Nas signing to Def Jam doesn't mean he's working for Jay-Z .. Jay-Z is an employee too, just a higher position in the company. If you work at Burger King, do you say "I work for Burger King" or "I work for Fred, my supervisor"? It's not that monumental of a move anyway, he worked for Sony Columbia, and moved to Sony Def Jam. 

But really, if you're gonna include things outside the battle on wax - Nas made Jay-Z cry. Who lost?



			
				King Moveknat said:
			
		

> *The majority of people say Jay is a better lyricist*. I'm not saying that. Honestly, I don't know who I would pick if I had to pick who was the better lyricist.



?? ... No, they don't.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 4, 2008)

Biolink said:


> Recommend me some MADVILLAIN/MF Doom.
> 
> All I got is ALL CAPS



King Geedorah


----------



## delirium (Jan 4, 2008)

Biolink said:


> Recommend me some MADVILLAIN/MF Doom.
> 
> All I got is ALL CAPS



Honestly.. I'd just get whatever I can get my hands on from the newest shit (DangerDoom, Viktor Vaughn aliases, King Geedorah alias) to the older shit (KMD days when he was still Zev Luv X and Operation Doomsday).


----------



## Deepest-Tempest (Jan 4, 2008)

Is there any new rap & hip-hop tracks (no pop-hop) that are worth listening to now?  Anyones that have meaningful lyrics & not narcissistic ones that make worthless money?


----------



## Slug (Jan 4, 2008)

and i know that list is way out of date, i made that a few months ago.

i'd add about 10 more bands to taht list now.

thank you snake... glad to see someone paid attention to it


----------



## little nin (Jan 4, 2008)

hmm, Lupe Fiasco and Aesop Rock are kinda available to listen to these days too.

Blu & Exile as well.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 4, 2008)

New Del is dropping soon, Cage too.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jan 4, 2008)

To me, Jay-Z won at life (Beyonce, President of a big record label, popular clothing line, sales, etc) as compared to Nas. Lyrics wise and *after Reasonable Doubt*, it would have to be Nas for me. Nas' political, educational/philosophical, and social lyrics are a thumbs up from me. Though Jay got a great/better flow, no matter what beat he's on. And he switches it up from time to time.


----------



## Biolink (Jan 5, 2008)

Man Little Weapon on The Cool is a fucking amazing song.

I didn't know what the fuck he was talking about until I really listened to it.

The 3rd verse should have been left off though.The guy was just talking about keeping the killing in the game.He should have made more parallels between violent games,and killing people in real life.

I don't have Food and Liquor yet,but whatelse can I listen to of Lupe?


----------



## Naruto_Sama (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm pretty sure Little Weapon refers to Darfur too. That album seriously is amazing. which relates to what im about to saw.

Lupe Fiasco should have been nominated for a grammy.

Instead, our friendly neighbourhood soulja boy got nominated for best rap song.

Link removed

I mean wtf? Since when did u base lyrical content on radio play?

Maybe Teen Choice Awards...but I didn't expect this from grammies...


----------



## LayZ (Jan 5, 2008)

If Soulja Boy wins a Grammy for best rap song, I'll die a little inside.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 5, 2008)

Biolink said:


> Man Little Weapon on The Cool is a fucking amazing song.
> 
> I didn't know what the fuck he was talking about until I really listened to it.
> 
> ...



The Fahrenheit 1/15 mixtapes 


Lupe did get a nomination for a Grammy this year(best video or performance),just not best album he missed the cut off date or something like that(grammy noms came out a few weeks before The Cool)

Next year he'll get a nomination. It will probably be something like this:
Jay-Z
Lupe
Wu
Eminem
Dr.Dre(assuming his album drops)


----------



## Perverse (Jan 5, 2008)

I listened to The Cool for the first time today. I didn't really dig it, to be honest with you. It was alright, but I didn't love it and it definitely won't be in constant rotation in my headphones.


----------



## Naruto_Sama (Jan 5, 2008)

Ahh good to see he's getting recognition. Yeah, next year is gonna be insane for hip hop.

I saw a Gangstarr discography in the request thread. I haven't tried them yet. Which albums should I start with?


----------



## Proxy (Jan 5, 2008)

Just a note: Talib Kweli's mother works at my college as a English professor. He came over last year for a performance. I should've been there...but I had exams...


----------



## Biolink (Jan 5, 2008)

Naruto_Sama said:


> I'm pretty sure Little Weapon refers to Darfur too. That album seriously is amazing. which relates to what im about to saw.
> 
> Lupe Fiasco should have been nominated for a grammy.
> 
> ...



Yeah the Child Soldiers.I just didn't want to mention it for anybody that didn't know what he was talking about.

Man,if Soulja Boy wins anything I'm done.There is no difference from this dance song,and there will be another dance song in the summer as is every year.

When I would rather that 50 Cent get a fucking award over somebody,you know there is a problem


----------



## Slug (Jan 5, 2008)

Proxy said:


> Just a note: Talib Kweli's mother works at my college as a English professor. He came over last year for a performance. I should've been there...but I had exams...



what the hell is a kweli anyways

obscure refrence, props if you caught it


----------



## Cax (Jan 5, 2008)

Proxy said:


> Just a note: Talib Kweli's mother works at my college as a English professor. He came over last year for a performance. I should've been there...but I had exams...



My fucking god. Thats epic dude.


----------



## little nin (Jan 5, 2008)

Nub Fresh said:


> I listened to The Cool for the first time today. I didn't really dig it, to be honest with you. It was alright, but I didn't love it and it definitely won't be in constant rotation in my headphones.



i think im kinda with you, with the constant rotation part.



Naruto_Sama said:


> I'm pretty sure Little Weapon refers to Darfur too. That album seriously is amazing. which relates to what im about to saw.
> 
> Lupe Fiasco should have been nominated for a grammy.
> 
> ...



him being listed is a disgrace to music and the grammy's credibility as a fucking award.



LayZ said:


> If Soulja Boy wins a Grammy for best rap song, I'll die a little inside.



i think we all will, the nominations don't seem to be all that anyway.



Naruto_Sama said:


> Ahh good to see he's getting recognition. Yeah, next year is gonna be insane for hip hop.
> 
> I saw a Gangstarr discography in the request thread. I haven't tried them yet. Which albums should I start with?



i've only got moment of truth, it's great though  def worth it.

-

i'm late but got dirty science last night, liking it


----------



## Space Jam (Jan 5, 2008)

I`ma stop hating on soulja boi, even though he made some horrible songs and made hiphop look extremly bad when critics and ect look at hiphop and this is the first thing thye see...cause forreal hes only like 16 years old and he atleast got people up to dance even though the lyrcis he is singin should make u feel a little dumber after u listen to them...Hopefully he will just fade out soon, like jquan and al the other super young kids that had 1 hit wonders with horrible, hiphop duluting songs


----------



## Cax (Jan 5, 2008)

Nice view pro. Although i'll always have a campfire of hate lit up for that dude. May not be able to see it behind my organs and shit but its there, slowly givin me cancer


----------



## Proxy (Jan 5, 2008)

Slug said:


> what the hell is a kweli anyways
> 
> obscure refrence, props if you caught it





Cax said:


> My fucking god. Thats epic dude.



I didn't and that's the bad part. The next day, everyone was saying how great it was and I was the only one left out. Forget exams, next time that happens I'll be there. I saw Bill Cosby there too. The college was packed full of people, most of which wasn't even students lol.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 5, 2008)

Rasassination said:


> I`ma stop hating on soulja boi, even though he made some horrible songs and made hiphop look extremly bad when critics and ect look at hiphop and this is the first thing thye see...cause forreal hes only like 16 years old and he atleast got people up to dance even though the lyrcis he is singin should make u feel a little dumber after u listen to them...Hopefully he will just fade out soon, like jquan and al the other super young kids that had 1 hit wonders with horrible, hiphop duluting songs



At least he isn't old as duck like those dudes from D4L.

I feel bad for the guy, he's gonna end up blowing all his money within a year which is sad since he has no reason too(doesn't have to pay producers or ghostwriters)


----------



## King (Jan 5, 2008)

I hate how half of NF doesn't know who Wu-Tang is since it compromises my set.


----------



## little nin (Jan 5, 2008)

i would be surprised if half of NF listened to Hip-Hop.


----------



## King (Jan 5, 2008)

Yeah true. But Wu-Tang is world renowned. Or at least they should be.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 5, 2008)

It's surprising as the Wu is everywhere. In movies, on TV, on the radio, on clothing, everywhere.


----------



## little nin (Jan 5, 2008)

so is 50 cent, eminem, jay-z and snoop so...i'm putting it down to advertising and media hype.


----------



## Naruto_Sama (Jan 5, 2008)

little_nin said:
			
		

> i've only got moment of truth, it's great though  def worth it.



All right, thanks I'll download it tonight and see if its my style.



			
				king said:
			
		

> I hate how half of NF doesn't know who Wu-Tang is since it compromises my set.



I wouldn't be able to tell you who Wu was last year 
But I really like how they make their rap seem like something more.



			
				lord_yu said:
			
		

> It's surprising as the Wu is everywhere. In movies, on TV, on the radio, on clothing, everywhere.



Actually there was a reference to him in Wyclef's single, Sweetest Girl. "Ima tell you like Wu told me, Cash means every damn thing around me".

Reference to C.R.E.A.M

But still, I'm pretty sure barely anybody caught that. I didn't catch it until I looked at the lyrics and saw it said Wu instead of You lol.


----------



## kayos (Jan 5, 2008)

little nin said:


> so is 50 cent, eminem, jay-z and snoop so...i'm putting it down to advertising and media hype.



wu did it first.
lots of the things you see in hip hop today were pioneered by the wu

its not a case of people not knowing who they are, but more that they dont know why they're important. also, not releasing a group album since 2001 didnt help their case, given that the popularity of rap has ballooned in the last few years.


----------



## little nin (Jan 5, 2008)

yeah but these days im sayin.


----------



## kayos (Jan 5, 2008)

little nin said:


> yeah but these days im sayin.



where was the debate?
wtf?


----------



## Naruto_Sama (Jan 5, 2008)

mystictrunks said:
			
		

> At least he isn't old as duck like those dudes from D4L.
> 
> I feel bad for the guy, he's gonna end up blowing all his money within a year which is sad since he has no reason too(doesn't have to pay producers or ghostwriters)



True. Props to a 16 year old though. I mean if I have to put my hate aside, he did his thing and made some money.

What makes me *mad* is how people group this with rap. This should be classified as snap music and snap music only with no relativity to rap.

I think it started with Dem Franchise Boys and lean wit it rock wit it.


----------



## little nin (Jan 5, 2008)

kayos said:


> where was the debate?
> wtf?



im confused now


----------



## kayos (Jan 5, 2008)

my point had nothing to do with "these days"
it was to do with media hype. media hype is all show no substance, which is why people dont know why the wu are important.

im wondering wtf made you start mentioning "these days"
nobody was debating the time frame


----------



## little nin (Jan 5, 2008)

well king was talking about how half of NF don't know about Wu and then i was going to ease up into what the generation of today knows Hip-Hop wise and who they're likely to see in the media


----------



## Slug (Jan 5, 2008)

THIS is why i dislike soulja boy, aside from his shitty songs 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UCeA4K2-wNk[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zwxljUHq1n4[/YOUTUBE]

yes.... those are his "freestyles"


proxy, this is what i was talking about... the obscure talib refrence


----------



## Naruto_Sama (Jan 5, 2008)

Oh Gawd 

But I must say, the first one actually made me laugh.
But I didn't really expect anything. He's 16 and living the life. What else would he rap about? Well we certainly know the positive direction this kid is going.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 5, 2008)

LOL @ Souljah Boys Next Dance.


----------



## Slug (Jan 6, 2008)

he looks like a retard having a seizure, trying to fight off a pack of bees


----------



## furious styles (Jan 6, 2008)

Slug said:


> he looks like a retard having a seizure, trying to fight off a pack of bees



hahaha


----------



## DA Dave (Jan 6, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> LOL @ Souljah Boys Next Dance.


----------



## Perverse (Jan 6, 2008)

Blu has a new album out with Mainframe, called Powders & Oils. Look it up, thank me later.


----------



## Slug (Jan 6, 2008)

did anyone download that atmosphere album i linked to a while ago?

if not, get it here... 

its SERIOUSLY THE BEST ATMOSPHERE ALBUM TO DATE!


----------



## Perverse (Jan 6, 2008)

My internet is retarded, so not yet. Though soon, I promise!


----------



## Slug (Jan 6, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=61wbxiSyfUc[/YOUTUBE]

this is how you do a freestyle... and acapella none the less


----------



## Perverse (Jan 6, 2008)

You know Brother Ali is the truth... The Undisputed Truth, in fact.


----------



## azuken (Jan 6, 2008)

Got to love fat white rappers.


----------



## Perverse (Jan 6, 2008)

He's a black dude, man. Just an albino. XD


----------



## azuken (Jan 6, 2008)

lol, never really cared for brother ali...

Maybe ill give him another listen. He is on rhyme savers, with P.O.S.


----------



## furious styles (Jan 6, 2008)

azuken said:


> Got to love fat white rappers.





one of the illest motherfuckers alive


----------



## Perverse (Jan 6, 2008)

Rhymesayers is one of my fave hip-hop labels. Rhymesayers, Def Jux, Anticon, Stones Throw.

dre: XDDDD that's some hot shit right there.


----------



## furious styles (Jan 6, 2008)

Vinnie is one portly little fellow, but he rips mics apart.


----------



## Perverse (Jan 6, 2008)

That's Pazienza? Oh damn I thought that was some random wannabe. I knew he was white and fat, but that guy just looks like a nerd with tats. XD


----------



## furious styles (Jan 6, 2008)

looks can be deceiving. i mean i thought the dude was black after i spun VBD for the first time. then i checked out the website and was like "wtf?"


----------



## Perverse (Jan 6, 2008)

Yeah same here, he has a black sounding voice. XD


----------



## azuken (Jan 6, 2008)

I always thought he was black.

 Abandoned Toys - _The Witch's Garden_

For anyone who dosent have that P.O.S.


----------



## Perverse (Jan 6, 2008)

If you don't, get it, it's good shit.


----------



## little nin (Jan 6, 2008)

Nub Fresh said:


> Blu has a new album out with Mainframe, called Powders & Oils. Look it up, thank me later.



i love you man

gonna dl that stuff after


----------



## Perverse (Jan 6, 2008)

I do what I do, little nin. I found it yesterday, but I decided not to post it because I was bein' selfish. XD


----------



## little nin (Jan 6, 2008)

you bastard!!! 

nah, spinning it now, liking


----------



## Perverse (Jan 6, 2008)

Haha you got it a day after me and you're the first NFer to hear it anyway so stop complaining.


----------



## little nin (Jan 6, 2008)

it's the principal 

can't believe that's what Vinnie looks like!


----------



## Space Jam (Jan 6, 2008)

U`d never seen vinnie paz before? >_<


----------



## little nin (Jan 6, 2008)

well after i made that post i remember my bro showing me a pic of him aaaaaaaaaaaages ago before i was into music properly

but now i know the ways


----------



## King (Jan 6, 2008)

Yeah, I found out what Vinnie Paz looks like about two months ago and I was absolutely astonished. But they he is still really good.


----------



## Kakash! (Jan 6, 2008)

LOL I swear Vinnie's put on more weight!


----------



## King (Jan 6, 2008)

I always thought Vinnie was black...


----------



## little nin (Jan 6, 2008)

same for Copywrite to me, listenin to him wouldn't have thought he was white

he's ill too, i remember a bar about commiting suicide and ghostwritin for himself


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 6, 2008)

Nub Fresh said:


> Blu has a new album out with Mainframe, called Powders & Oils. Look it up, thank me later.



That's the Johnson & Johnson album that leaked last May I think.



			
				Nub Fresh said:
			
		

> He's a black dude, man. Just an albino. XD



Actually he's a white albino. He says his family is white but he feels like he's black lol.


----------



## little nin (Jan 6, 2008)

Wikipedia said:
			
		

> it was at first wrongly reported that he was African American. He has stated "I'm albino, my family is white, but I was really raised, and taught my important life lessons, by the black community."



he sounds good, when i get time i'll have to indulge myself in him


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 7, 2008)

Just upped a top notch EP from 2007.


----------



## DA Dave (Jan 7, 2008)

I need something new to bump, help a brotha.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 7, 2008)

Bangers and Cash


----------



## Slug (Jan 7, 2008)

dave, try ecid... or saturday morning soundtrack... or perhaps living stereo


----------



## Undercovermc (Jan 7, 2008)

*Method Man Announces New Album*



> Method Man has announced that he will release a new album entitled ?Crystal Method? in 2008.According to MTV.com, Method Man is four songs deep into the new album.
> 
> ?I?m tired of n?as sleeping on the kid,? Method Man said. ?They must be on dope or dog food. I?m not putting no [release] date on it. I?m four songs deep, but I just started. That?s good for me.?
> 
> The rapper also confirmed that he is still signed to Def Jam contrary to rumors that he had left the label.



Add that to the list of albums I'm anticipating this year.


----------



## King (Jan 7, 2008)

_Crystal Method_. Nice. It sounds like this may be an album worth spinning more than a few times, when it comes out.


----------



## Perverse (Jan 7, 2008)

I love the title, Crystal Method. That's quite witty if you ask me.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 8, 2008)

> ?I?m tired of n?as sleeping on the kid,? Method Man said. ?They must be on dope or dog food. I?m not putting no [release] date on it. I?m four songs deep, but I just started. That?s good for me.?



 he's salty these days.


----------



## Cax (Jan 8, 2008)

Salty bein a good or bad case?

Highly anticipatin that album. love the title, and yea Shawn, quite witty.


----------



## Perverse (Jan 8, 2008)

Aes Rock? Damn, I came.


----------



## Cax (Jan 8, 2008)

Aight. Big news, atleast for the likes of me and shawn.

Aesop rock and a fuckload of other artists coming to australia in the fuckawesome Future Music Festival.



> *The artists:*
> 
> Aesop rock + The Chemical Brothers (UK), John Digweed (UK), Roger Sanchez (USA), Sven Vath (Germany), Who Made Who (Denmark), The Shapeshifters (UK), Eddie Halliwell (UK), Diplo (USA), Markus Schulz (US), DJ Yoda (UK), The Black Ghosts (UK), Elite Force (UK), Laidback Luke (Netherlands), DIM (Germany), James Holroyd (UK), Kid Koala, Datarock (Norway), Chicks On Speed (Germany), Robbie Riviera (USA), Mark Knight (UK), Silent Disco





> *Adelaide:* 10th March 08
> *Sydney:* 8th Marvh 08
> *Melbourne:* 9th March 08
> *Brisbane:* 1st March 08
> *Perth:* 2nd March 08



Fucking pumped.

For more details, Nearly one in three in Arab world illiterate.


----------



## rockstar sin (Jan 8, 2008)

I call this Nas: American Me.


----------



## Niabingi (Jan 8, 2008)

We really need a new Hip-Hop magazine...


----------



## rockstar sin (Jan 8, 2008)

We have a couple, but the majority of them isn't big time names.


----------



## Niabingi (Jan 8, 2008)

Maybe I should have injected the word good into my previous statement, none of the magazines (none of the big ones at least) are any good.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 8, 2008)

Scratch *was* pretty good


----------



## rockstar sin (Jan 8, 2008)

Scratch, Laced, and even XXL Prime was good.  The thing that killed XXL was that it was almost as if Aftermath was paying them to promote them every single thing.  One month it's 50, then the next Em, then the next, the entire G Unit.


----------



## Niabingi (Jan 8, 2008)

Many magazines were once good even the source had it's day but they all either decay into nonsense or cease publication.


----------



## Perverse (Jan 8, 2008)

The XXL cover is rented by Interscope.


----------



## Cax (Jan 8, 2008)

Who else but me is addicted to Luv Sic after listening to it again, after not listenin to it for a while?


----------



## Perverse (Jan 8, 2008)

Who isn't, Cax? That song in all its incarnations is godwin.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jan 8, 2008)

Cax said:


> Who else but me is addicted to Luv Sic after listening to it again, after not listenin to it for a while?


_'Cause the beat plus the melody makes me speak of l.o.v.e. eloquently, so evidently._

Shing02 needs to make more music.


----------



## Cax (Jan 8, 2008)

Yeah. Agreed P.


----------



## DA Dave (Jan 8, 2008)

SINcredible said:


> I call this Nas: American Me.



I haven't read the XXL since the last time Jay was on it for his album, I gotta get back on it.


----------



## Dan (Jan 8, 2008)

Look how crisp Nas' shape up is.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jan 8, 2008)

Venom said:


> Look how crisp Nas' shape up is.



Right man, who the fuck is his barber?


----------



## Undercovermc (Jan 8, 2008)

Mr. Photoshop, maybe.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jan 8, 2008)

" School was my Hustle " is the only work my Kidz in the Hall right? 

I'm lovin' upcoming Chitown rappers these days.

EDIT: nvm, I just found their latest work " Detention " downloading it now.


----------



## Perverse (Jan 8, 2008)

I should get that soon, I really enjoyed School Was My Hustle.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jan 8, 2008)

Look like we'll need a pimp of it on this forum, I tried to get it here but the link is dead.


----------



## azuken (Jan 9, 2008)

New aesop rock video. Awesome video.


----------



## Perverse (Jan 9, 2008)

Have you seen the clip for Coffee, the track with John Darnielle? That is a fucking weird-ass clip.


----------



## azuken (Jan 9, 2008)

Havent seen the clip, but love the song.


----------



## Perverse (Jan 9, 2008)

That's some creepy shit. I might be seeing Aes in March.


----------



## azuken (Jan 9, 2008)

I mised him, and was pissed. It was a school night and started at 9Pm


----------



## Perverse (Jan 9, 2008)

This one's a Saturday, starting at midday.


----------



## azuken (Jan 9, 2008)

Go see that.


----------



## Perverse (Jan 9, 2008)

It's $100 though, cos its a huge music festival, but I'll do my best to raise the dough.


----------



## azuken (Jan 9, 2008)

Whore yourself to fat chicks.


----------



## Slug (Jan 9, 2008)

at 10 bucks a pop


----------



## Cax (Jan 9, 2008)

Yo Shawn, dont forget the possible arrangement of me comin over there to see it with you.


----------



## mow (Jan 9, 2008)

dear lord, Common Market is perfect!


----------



## Perverse (Jan 9, 2008)

> Yo Shawn, dont forget the possible arrangement of me comin over there to see it with you.



I won't, buddy. Don't worry.


----------



## Cax (Jan 9, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=MF2quA-X_KU[/YOUTUBE]

Lookin up songs i havent heard in a while.

Canibus is so sick.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 9, 2008)

Kool G Rap featuring Haylie Duff . . .

His hair


Oh and apparently Buddens signed to Shady records.


----------



## Perverse (Jan 9, 2008)

Whoa, Joey to Shady? At least he'll release his album. . .


----------



## Spike (Jan 9, 2008)

mow said:


> dear lord, Common Market is perfect!



I hear you one that!


----------



## mow (Jan 9, 2008)

Spike said:


> I hear you one that!



seriously, i have no idea how this slipped by us. ive heard no mention of it and i actually had it saved in my flash for like 3 months now. just todya i decided to add a few new records to my mp3 player and it was amongst them. and my ears just melted in joy. this is magnficent. just too damn good. The vibe is like _Black On Both Sides_ meets _Bayani_ meets_ Below The Heavens_. fuckaweszom


----------



## Slug (Jan 9, 2008)

i've been listening through my ipod once again... and i believe we missed out on the REAL king of the south... its super easy once you look at it.. i cant believe i didnt see this before 


*Spoiler*: _ the winner is_ 



nappy roots


----------



## rockstar sin (Jan 9, 2008)

Nappy Roots is from the Midwest, not the South.


----------



## jdama (Jan 9, 2008)

Surely you jest....


----------



## Kakash! (Jan 9, 2008)

Lets face it Scarface is the king of the South!


----------



## jkingler (Jan 9, 2008)

Someone link to Common Market, please.


----------



## Perverse (Jan 9, 2008)

> Someone link to Common Market, please.


Seconded. Never heard of them.


----------



## mow (Jan 9, 2008)

uploading it right now. mass pimping will follow as always.

EDIT: no wonder i got that blue scholars vibe, it's the same dj/producer


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 9, 2008)

I haven't even heard Blue Scholars yet.


----------



## little nin (Jan 9, 2008)

neither have i


----------



## rockstar sin (Jan 9, 2008)

You never heard Blue Scholars- Bayani?  One of my personal favorites.


----------



## azuken (Jan 9, 2008)

Blue Scholars is tight, got them randomly from a blog. From seattle to, only a ways away.


----------



## little nin (Jan 9, 2008)

someone, pimp please 

*goes on wiki to research*


----------



## little nin (Jan 9, 2008)

thanks SIN


----------



## Kakash! (Jan 9, 2008)

little nin said:


> someone, pimp please
> 
> *goes on wiki to research*


LOL I always do the same thing!


----------



## little nin (Jan 9, 2008)

it's a good way to get an idea of what you're gonna listen to 

i think so neway lol


----------



## Slug (Jan 9, 2008)

SINcredible said:


> Nappy Roots is from the Midwest, not the South.



nappy roots is from nebraska... which i believe would be considered the south. feel free to correct me if i am wrong.


----------



## rockstar sin (Jan 9, 2008)

Slug said:


> nappy roots is from nebraska... which i believe would be considered the south. feel free to correct me if i am wrong.



Last time I remembered, Nappy Roots were from Kentucky.

Edit:   
From my knowledge, they all met from the University of Kentucky.  Kentucky is in the south so I was off.


----------



## jdama (Jan 10, 2008)

Yeah Nappy Roots are from Louisville. And they are NOT the kings of the South by any stretch (they are pretty good tho).

I just got my first taste of Spanish hip hop (besides Cypress Hill) in the form of _Violadores del Verso_ and _7 Notas 7 Colores_. Suffice to say I am extremely impressed (even tho I understand very little of the lyrics due to my limited Supeingo-justu). Anybody know of any other good crews/artists in said scene worthy of a listen?

Will pimp what I got if nobody else is a better expert than I at this shiznit.


----------



## furious styles (Jan 10, 2008)

jdama said:


> Yeah Nappy Roots are from Louisville. And they are NOT the kings of the South by any stretch (they are pretty good tho).
> 
> I just got my first taste of Spanish hip hop (besides Cypress Hill) in the form of _Violadores del Verso_ and _7 Notas 7 Colores_. Suffice to say I am extremely impressed (even tho I understand very little of the lyrics due to my limited Supeingo-justu). Anybody know of any other good crews/artists in said scene worthy of a listen?
> 
> Will pimp what I got if nobody else is a better expert than I at this shiznit.



Dude, try to find some _Control Machete_. Those guys are fucking amazing. I only speak marginal spanish, and they rap so fast I probably only comprehend about 1/3 of it, but the beats are fantastic and the energy is palpable. I own a copy of Mucho Barato, but here's the wiki :


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jan 10, 2008)

Everybody should check out 
Metaphor the great

It is good stuff. Especailly if you like wutang


----------



## jdama (Jan 10, 2008)

Cool chief, will definitely look for 'em.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 11, 2008)

> Here's my two cents.
> 
> Lupe, I'm not really impressed by you like that. It's not a shot at you, but some of your rhymes are kind of overrated and you're not that smart. You ain't doing nothing but perpetuating the farce that because a dude uses big words and he's all abstract that means he's dope. You ain't doing nothing Digable Planets ain't do. It's to the point now where the hip-hop game is so twisted and so messed up that we need hypocrites like you to come in to say and do pretentious crap like this...
> 
> ...


Rhymfest's blog.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 11, 2008)

The poll makes me wanna delete the HoU.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jan 11, 2008)

Rhymefest (or whoever wrote that on his blog) sounds bitter. He's talking as if Lupe forces an opinion onto the listeners. If they like his music, they like his music. If Lupe is doing what Digable Planets are doing, to him, isn't he saying that Digable Planets are also "overrated" and "not smart". 



> You ain't doing nothing but perpetuating the farce that because a dude uses big words and he's all abstract that *means he's dope*.


Lupe doesn't go around saying "I'm dope", his fans do.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 11, 2008)

It's probably because Lupe has a habit of saying dumb shit in interviews.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jan 11, 2008)

I don't know which came first, but he also condemned Lupe for his views on Obama.



Now, I wonder why Rhymefest is antagonizing Lupe...


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 11, 2008)

Dude's probably mad that he's not getting any of the chi-town spotlight that Lupe, Common, and Kanye are so he's picking on the easiest target.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jan 11, 2008)

^My sentiments exactly.


----------



## jdama (Jan 11, 2008)

Whole lotta unabashed hatin' methinks.... Lupe can say what he damn well wants, and all the candidates are shifty.... I ain't votin' either.


----------



## rockstar sin (Jan 11, 2008)

Was that Rhymefest himself who said those words or someone in his blog?  First of all, Rhymefest is good but his flow and swagga is boring.  He will never be a household name but those who follow the underground scene will think he has the right lyrics.  Can Rhymefest challenge Lupe in lyrics?  No way.  Kanye?  No Way.  Common?  Great battle.  So of out all of these dudes from the G.O.O.D. music label, only Common can challenge Lupe and this is he goes back to Common vs. NWA days.   I never understand these dudes.  Instead of giving other dudes from your city props, they find all kinds of way to bash them.  Rhymefest can't even touch Twista, Juice, and Vakill if he really wants to go there.


----------



## Crowe (Jan 11, 2008)

I didn't know that they had some kind of beef going on. I'm fairly sure that Rhymefest got a lot of love when he dropped Blue Collar and it was on several "Album of the year" lists.


----------



## Cax (Jan 11, 2008)

Vakill is my fave rapper from chi town. Personally, commons, lupes, kanyes, whoevers lyrics dont match up to his (my opinon). And vakill definetly got more wit then them.


----------



## rockstar sin (Jan 11, 2008)

*Crooked I -The Best Rapper Alive*


----------



## delirium (Jan 11, 2008)

[music]http://www.filefreak.com/pfiles/23357/13-kaboom-bound_airease-tUD[/music]


----------



## rockstar sin (Jan 11, 2008)

^Who was that?  I like it.


----------



## jdama (Jan 11, 2008)

Yo SIN, do you really place Common at the bottom of the pyramid? I would think twice... he did pen total classics on Resurrection, after all. Which neither one of the others has come close to.....


----------



## rockstar sin (Jan 11, 2008)

jdama said:


> Yo SIN, do you really place Common at the bottom of the pyramid? I would think twice... he did pen total classics on Resurrection, after all. Which neither one of the others has come close to.....



I'm confused.  You're asking me did I place Common at the bottom or would I, because Common is nowhere near the bottom of the pyramid.


----------



## little nin (Jan 11, 2008)

i looked at it like you was just naming names with the best at the end 

more OT

don't see the point in the Lupe Business and Crooked I is niiiiice, one of those guys that can go on forever.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jan 11, 2008)

Listen to Eazy-E

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=btH4e0-WQAo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kakash! (Jan 11, 2008)

Damn I didnt know Vakill was from Chicago!


----------



## hian (Jan 11, 2008)

I love rap and hiphop as longs as it uses proper sampling, and not some bullshit ejayish boring repetative beat where the bass is the only focus.  I hate gangstah rap by posers and 99% of commercialized rap from 2000 and onwards.

Rappers that use proper melodic samples, proper instrumental works and such really make my day.

Take nujabes for example(although he's only the producer), and I'm not talking about his work in samurai champloo, but his real work his own albums etc. 
Not only is most of his beats really melodic and moody, he colabs with rap artists that actually rap about things that matters instead of "bustin' caps" and "fuckin bitches".
Similarly, shing02, sabotawj, cise starr, substansial, are other examples of artists like this. 

Currently, I'm most caught up in the french and japanese scenes since they seem like thos who've really done something special with the rap and hip-hop lately.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jan 11, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> Dude's probably mad that he's not getting any of the chi-town spotlight that Lupe, Common, and Kanye are so he's picking on the easiest target.



That has to be it, if it's really Rhymefest talking. Just when I'm feelin' dude he pulls some shit like this? he's just hatin' that's all. If it's him.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 11, 2008)

SINcredible said:


> Was that Rhymefest himself who said those words or someone in his blog?  First of all, Rhymefest is good but his flow and swagga is boring.  He will never be a household name but those who follow the underground scene will think he has the right lyrics.  Can Rhymefest challenge Lupe in lyrics?  No way.  Kanye?  No Way.  Common?  Great battle.  So of out all of these dudes from the G.O.O.D. music label, only Common can challenge Lupe and this is he goes back to Common vs. NWA days.   I never understand these dudes.  Instead of giving other dudes from your city props, they find all kinds of way to bash them.  Rhymefest can't even touch Twista, Juice, and Vakill if he really wants to go there.



It was from his myspace or blogspot(Rhymefests)


Dude could probably challenge Kanye. But Lupe's the easiest target, the dude needs to stop saying dumb shit.

I can honestly see why the dudes mad. This is the second time success has passed him by. He beat Em at scribblejam and look what happened and his last album flopped and Kanye replaced him.


----------



## rockstar sin (Jan 11, 2008)

I know Juice defeated Em at Scribblejam but Rhymefest defeated him too?


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 11, 2008)

According to wiki, yes he beat Em.


----------



## azuken (Jan 11, 2008)

I caught the Lupe Fiasco show last night, And 25 bucks was totally worth it. If he is coming around you, check it out.


----------



## frozenfishsticks (Jan 12, 2008)

azuken said:


> I caught the Lupe Fiasco show last night, And 25 bucks was totally worth it. If he is coming around you, check it out.



hmm, i was wondering if he would be a good live performer since i found out he would be playing in town. but i think seeing dj shadow next week would be more exciting and more appropriate (on a friday as opposed to lupe's tuesday). of course, i could see both.


----------



## azuken (Jan 12, 2008)

If you like the albums, i suggest you go. He had a live band. Mathew santos was with him. Gemeni/Gem Stones was with him. Its my number 2 greatest show ever.


----------



## frozenfishsticks (Jan 12, 2008)

damn, i think i'm obligated now


----------



## Cax (Jan 12, 2008)

Id love to go see lupe if he came to me.. for 25$ too. Dont take him comin for granted.


----------



## azuken (Jan 12, 2008)

Dont sleep on it at all. He might go out once more when he releases LUPEnd. Suppose to be his last album.

New pimp: Munboy Dracule O'Brian


----------



## mow (Jan 12, 2008)

hian said:


> I love rap and hiphop as longs as it uses proper sampling, and not some bullshit ejayish boring repetative beat where the bass is the only focus.  I hate gangstah rap by posers and 99% of commercialized rap from 2000 and onwards.
> 
> Rappers that use proper melodic samples, proper instrumental works and such really make my day.
> 
> ...



you are in the right palce. EVERYONE here loves nujabes and shing02. and i do mean everyone.


----------



## Cax (Jan 12, 2008)

Yeah. I dont think anyone here dislikes them .. maybe some people dont know of nujabes or shing02, but im pretty sure no one dislikes them.


----------



## azuken (Jan 12, 2008)

Never heard of Shing02 but Nujabes is good. First the champloo OST's which need to be pimped..... And some of his independent stuff.


----------



## Cax (Jan 12, 2008)

Yeah.. good idea. The OST should be pimped just so people who dont know of Nujabes or aint seen samurai champloo can peep it.


----------



## azuken (Jan 12, 2008)

That and they are really good.


----------



## little nin (Jan 12, 2008)

azuken said:


> I caught the Lupe Fiasco show last night, And 25 bucks was totally worth it. If he is coming around you, check it out.



did he go along with the chorus of all his songs too? i personally dislike it and don't think it works well with performances, good energy n shit though yeah?

Nujabes is love


----------



## azuken (Jan 12, 2008)

What do you mean go along with his chorus?

And yes, it might be because it was opening night for the tour but the energy was so HIGH. I think best part was either how he was telling us to sing "Sunshine" to a cute girl in the crowd then get her number..... It didnt work.

He also did the entire song "The Coolest" accapella. It was really cool, and everyone who knew it was raping it.

But yeah, mad crazy energy, and definitely was an amazing show. Worth the money. Go see it.


----------



## little nin (Jan 12, 2008)

i would if i could 

someone showed a vid of when he did The Coolest on acapella, i liked it better, more feeling from it to me

going along with the chorus as in when the chorus is played doing all the words to it every time lol, i noticed kanye does it and so did lupe when i saw vids


----------



## azuken (Jan 12, 2008)

O yeah, there was like one or two songs he didnt, but other then those few he did. And The coolest Acapella was so much more powerful.


----------



## kayos (Jan 12, 2008)

hian said:


> Currently, I'm most caught up in the french and japanese scenes since they seem like thos who've really done something special with the rap and hip-hop lately.


I've been caught up in those scenes for years now.

Got started on french hip hop when I was still in school. I did an A-Level assignment on the effects of violent media and focused it on french hip hop and how it is portrayed in movies etc. Took samples of the movie "La Haine" and the violence therein, and bits of the soundtrack (by Assassin Crew) and compared the rugged, aggressive style to people like MC Solaar, who is more like...Common, for example. Also looked at Fabe and Doc Gyneco...drew parallels and all sorts. Really interesting stuff.

But "Nip hop" isnt as great as you think. A lot of japanese hip hop fans are caught up in the image of it all really, not actually looking at the lyrics etc. not too dissimilar to western hip hop in that sense.
Although musically, j-hip hop shows there is hope for american hip hop still. Nip hop went the same way as american hip hop did for a while. They moved away from "the four elements" and started to focus on the simpler "fun" aspect and aim their music at teens, just emulating the american scene, with the gangsta shit and guns etc etc. But then they swung back to a more lyrical focus - or at least a more "family friendly" style of lyrics - in many cases from what I've seen. There is still a lot of nip hop aimed at younger people, but its not as fragrantly violent and trashy, generally. That said, I think the only reason there is less of the glamorization of guns and violence now is because Japanese fans and artists realised there isnt much of that kind of thing in Japan, as opposed to America. But yeah, there are plenty of talented conscious lyricists (like the ones you mentioned) but equally, there are plenty of japanese equivalents of mainstream american rappers, who arent really saying much at all.

French hip hop is generally more socially critical and politically motivated though. I'm yet to see a materialistic french hip hop head...but thats probably more to do with the rappers in France generally coming from "les banlieues" and "HLM" and such, which is pretty true to the roots of hip hop. They're the angry and impoverished, the sons of immigrants who are the constant victims, they're the ones who kept to what we developed in the golden era. They're the guys who are to be revered IMO.

Listen to some Fabe, if you havent already. That guy is awesome. "On M'A Dit" is pretty damn awesome....and I assume if you know of French hip hop, you're well acquainted with MC Solaar.

wow I rambled a bit there...my bad


----------



## jdama (Jan 12, 2008)

Yo kayos, pimp us some good Japanese hip hop man! Don't just tease us 

SIN, my bad man; I misunderstood, thought you were saying that Com was weaker than Kanye and Lupe. Which IMO is obviously not the case either.


----------



## kayos (Jan 12, 2008)

jdama said:


> Yo kayos, pimp us some good Japanese hip hop man! Don't just tease us
> 
> SIN, my bad man; I misunderstood, thought you were saying that Com was weaker than Kanye and Lupe. Which IMO is obviously not the case either.



i dont have many albums, just random tracks.


----------



## jdama (Jan 12, 2008)

Yeah, same here, mostly. A compilation would be nice (begs).


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 12, 2008)

HipHopSite's 2007 Best & Worst List
Here it is - the long-awaited, highly anticipated 2007 best-and-worst list. Why is it posted in the forums? Because we are still re-building HipHopSite.Com from the ground up since the move to digital and *everything* is under-construction. Enjoy, and feel free to tear it apart. - HipHopSite Staff

The 10 Best Major Label Hip-Hop Albums Of The Year (There Are 10?)

1. Kanye West - ?Graduation? (Def Jam)
2. Jay-Z - ?American Gangster? (Def Jam)
3. Common - ?Finding Forever? (G.O.O.D.)
4. Talib Kweli - ?Eardrum? (Warner)
5. Wu-Tang Clan - ?The 8 Diagrams? (SRC)
6. Ghostface Killah - ?Big Doe Rehab? (Def Jam)
7. U.G.K. - ?Underground Kingz? (Jive)
8. Lupe Fiasco - ?The Cool? (Atlantic)
9. Redman - ?Red Gone Wild? (Def Jam)
10. Timbaland - ?Shock Value? (Interscope)

The 10 Best Indie Hip-Hop Albums Of The Year

1. Little Brother - ?Get Back? (ABB Records)
2. El-P - ?I'll Sleep When You're Dead? (Definitive Jux)
3. Evidence - ?The Weatherman? (ABB Records)
4. Blu & Exile - ?Below The Heavens? (Sound In Color)
5. Black Milk - ?Popular Demand? (Fat Beats)
6. Aesop Rock - ?None Shall Pass? (Definitive Jux)
7. DJ Jazzy Jeff - ?Return Of The Magnificent? (K7)
8. KRS-One & Marley Marl - ?Hip-Hop Lives? (Koch)
9. Sean Price - ?Jesus Price Superstar? (Duck Down)
10. Cilvaringz ?I? (Babygrande)

Honorable Mention: J. Dilla ?Ruff Draft? (Re-Release): This release would have been included on the top albums list, however it was a re-issue.

The 5 Best EP Releases Of The Year

1. J-Live - ?Reveal The Secret? (K7)
2. Talib Kweli & Madlib - ?Liberation? (Blacksmith)
3. Show & A.G. - ?Live Hard? (DITC Records)
4. Dilated Peoples - ?Release Party? (Decon)
5. Atmosphere ?Sad Clown Bad Fall? (Rhymesayers)

The 10 Best Mixtapes of the Year:

1. DJ Statik Selektah, DJ Premier, Royce Da 5'9 ? ?The Bar Exam?
2. Mick Boogie, Busta Rhymes, J. Dilla ? ?Dillagence?
3. Mick Boogie, Little Brother ? ?And Justus For All?
4. Lil Wayne - ?Da Drought 3?
5. DJ Warrior, Black Milk, Bishop Lamont ? ?Caltroit?
6. Styles Of Beyond, DJ Green Lantern ? ?Razor Tag?
7. Mick Boogie, Joey Fingaz, Copywrite ? ?The Jerk Vol. 0?
8. Ill Bill / La Coka Nostra ?Black Metal?
9. A-Trak ? ?Dirty South Dance?
10. Nick Catchdubs, Wale ? ?100 Miles & Runnin??

The 10 Best Hip-Hop Alternative LP?s of the Year:

1. Amy Winehouse ? ?Back To Black? (Universal)
2. Blockhead ? ?Uncle Tony?s Coloring Book? (Ninja Tune)
3. Mark Ronson ? ?Version? (Columbia)
4. Sa-Ra Creative Partners ? ?The Hollywood Recordings? (Babygrande)
5. Kenna ? ?Make Sure They See My Face? (Star Trak)
6. Chromeo ? ?Fancy Footwork? (Vice Records)
7. Duran Duran ? ?Red Carpet Massacre? (Epic)
8. Saul Williams ? ?The Inevitable Rise & Fall Of Niggy Tardust? (Saul Williams)
9. M.I.A. ? ?Kala? ( XL)
10. Sharon Jones & The Dap Kings ? ?100 Days, 100 Nights? (Daptone)

Honorable Mention: Radiohead ?In Rainbows?. All of the above records have some connection to hip-hop in one way or another, but Radiohead does not. Regardless, it deserves recognition. Sorry Britney.

The Top 10 Major Label Singles Of The Year

1. Kanye West - ?The Good Life? (Def Jam)
2. U.G.K. / Outkast - ?International Players Anthem? (Jive)
3. Timbaland - ?The Way I Are? (Interscope)
4. 50 Cent ?Ayo Technology? (Interscope)
5. Kanye West - ?Stronger? (Def Jam)
6. Common - ?I Want You? (G.O.O.D.)
7. Jay-Z ?Roc Boys? (Def Jam)
8. Talib Kweli ?Hot Thing? (Warner)
9. Lupe Fiasco ? ?Superstar? (Atlantic)
10. T.I. - ?U Know What It Is? (Atlantic)

The 10 Worst Guilty Pleasure Rap Songs Of the Year

1. Soulja Boy - ?Crank Dat? ( Capitol)
2. Rich Boy - ?Throw Some D's (Universal)
3. UNK - ?Walk It Out? (Koch)
4. Mims - ?This Is Why I'm Hot? (Capitol)
5. Fat Joe - ?Make It Rain? (Koch)
6. Lil' Boosie - ?Wipe Me Down? (Asylum)
7. Da Shop Boyz - ?Party Like A Rockstar? (Universal)
8. DJ Khaled ?I'm So Hood? (Koch)
9. Playaz Circle ?Duffel Bag Boy? (DTP)
10. Swizz Beatz "Money In The Bank" (Universal)

Top 5 R&B Songs Of The Year (Why Is This Here?)

1. Rihanna ? ?Umbrella? (Def Jam)
2. Keysha Cole ? ?Let U Go? (Geffen)
3. T-Pain - ?Buy You A Drank (Shawty Snappin?)? (Jive)
4. Justin Timberlake ? ?Summerlove? (Jive)
5. Ne-Yo ? ?Because Of You? (Def Jam)


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 12, 2008)

7) Producers: Don?t Forget Your Roots.
Hey, we?re all for cross-genre music and expanding the definition of what exactly ?hip-hop? is, and at the same time, we understand where the big money is, but damn, what happened to hip-hop producers producing for hip-hop artists? Unless your name was 50 Cent, rappers weren?t getting beats from Timbaland or The Neptunes in 2007. Britney, Kenna, and Duran Duran? Different story.

8) R&B Singers: Fire The Dream
We just loved Rihanna and her cute little ?Umbrella? (ella, ella, ay, ay, ay) song, penned by The Dream ? who Jay-Z referred to in an interview as a ?brilliant song-writer?. Really, Jay? Because now, every damn song on the radio-adey-oh-oh-oh sounds like ?Umbrella?, thanks to The Dream?s patented stutter-style. The Dream?s sound has infected songs like J. Holiday?s ?Bed?, his own ?Shawty Is A Ten?, and countless others with it?s deadly, annoying echo. Perhaps the worst part about this is that we all know where The Dream bit his song-writing style from.

9) Rappers: Grow The Fuck Up, You Lil' Bastards
Five years ago, everybody wanted to be "Big", but then "Big" rappers started dying. So, today, every new rapper wants to be "lil" or "yung", making it very hard to separate the men from the boys. Lil' Blacky!?! Really?!!? What the fuck happened to being a man? Why are all these guys happy with being sonned and put in the same catergory as "Lil Romeo" (who has since - ironically - dropped the 'Lil") and Young MC? With the exception of Lil' Wayne (and some will even argue that), adding the prefix of "lil" or "yung" to your name almost guarantees you for one-hit wonder status.

Beef: Rap Battles Of 2007

Some of these battles were wars of words, some wars of lyrics. The winners are picked based on ultimately who emerged looking victorious, versus who looked like a clown after everything was said and done.

1. 50 Cent Vs. Kanye West: Kanye West
2. Cam?ron Vs. 50 Cent: 50 Cent
3. Kanye West Vs. Beanie Sigel: Kanye West
4. Timbaland Vs. Scott Storch: Timbaland
5. Tru Life Vs. Cam?Ron: Draw

50 Reasons To Live Another Year:

Last year, our list was only about 60% accurate, with 40% of the albums listed never dropping. Those mysterious releases have been included on this list once again, such as Dr. Dre?s Detox, which has actually held the number one spot here for about 5 years now. So, expect about the same percentage results this time around.

1. Dr. Dre - ?Detox? (Aftermath)
2. Ghostface / MF Doom - ?Swift & Changable? (Nature Sounds)
3. Nas - ?N***er? (Def Jam)
4. Raekwon - ?Only Built For Cuban Linx 2? (Aftermath)
5. Lil Wayne - ?The Carter 3? (Cash Money)
6. The Roots ? ?Rising Down? (Def Jam)
7. Del - ?The 11th Hour? (Definitive Jux / Hieroglyphics)
8. Atmosphere - ?When Life Gives You Lemons, You Paint That Shit Gold? (Rhymesayers)
9. T.I. - ?Paper Trail? (Atlantic)
10. J-Live - ?Then What Happened? (BBE)
11. Papoose ? ?Papoose - The Nacirema Dream? (?????)
12. The Game - ?The D.O.C. (Diary Of Compton)? (Geffen)
13. Skillz - ?The Million Dollar Backpack? (Koch)
14. Fat Joe - ?The Elephant In The Room (Koch)
15. Rhymefest - ?El Che? (J Records)
16. Sa-Ra Creative Partners - ?Nuclear Evolution: The Age Of Love? (Ubiquity)
17. 50 Cent - ?Before I Self Destruct? (G-Unit)
18. Lupe Fiasco - ?L.U.P.End?
19. Busta Rhymes - ?Back On My Bullshit? (Aftermath)
20. Kanye West - ?A Good Ass Job? (Def Jam)
21. Madlib + MF Doom - Madvillan 2 (Stones Throw)
22. Mos Def - ?The Ecstatic? (Downtown Recordings)
23. Stat Quo - ?Statlanta? (Shady/Aftermath)
24. J. Dilla - ?Jay Love Japan? - ??????
25. KRS-One - ?Adventures In Emceein? (Koch)
26. AZ ? ?Undeniable? (Koch)
27. Foxy Brown - ?Brooklyn's Don Diva? (Koch)
28. Kool G. Rap - ?Half A Klip? (Koch)
29. Akrobatik - ?Absolute Value? (Koch)
30. Ludacris - ?Theatre Of The Mind? (Def Jam)
31. Timbaland - ?Shock Value II? (Interscope)
32. Saigon - ?The Greatest Story Never Told? (?????)
33. Bishop Lamont - ?The Reformation? (Aftermath)
34. Royce Da 5'9 - ?The Revival? (Babygrande)
35. Andre 3000 Solo LP (LaFace)
36. Big Boi Solo LP (LaFace)
37. Snoop Dogg - ?Ego Trippin'? (Geffen)
38. The Cool Kids - ?The Bake Sale? (Chocolate Industries)
39. Cesar Comanche - ?Die In Your Lap? (Hall Of Justus / ABB)
40. Pete Rock - ?NY's Finest? (Nature Sounds)
41. Lil Jon - ?Crunk Rock? (TVT)
42. G-Unit ? ?Shoot To Kill? (G-Unit)
43. Missy Elliot ? ?The Countdown? (Atlantic)
44. Edgar Allen Floe - "The Streetwise LP" (MCEO Records)
45. Sean Price & Chaundon ? ?A Tale Of Two Seans? (Duck Down)
46. 9th Wonder & Buckshot ? ?Chemistry 2? (Duck Down)
47. Rock of Heltah Skeltah ? ?Shell Shock? (Duck Down)
48. Cee-Lo & Jack Splash ?Love Stink? (Counterflow)
49. Gnarls Barkley ? Sophomore LP (Downtown Recordings)
50. MF Doom ? ?Doomposter? (Rhymesayers)

Rest In Peace:

1. Pimp C
2. Big Moe
3. Disco D
4. Stack Bundles
5. DJ Przm

here


----------



## mow (Jan 12, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> 2. Big Moe



I just couldnt handle the stress of it all and choose an out.


----------



## rockstar sin (Jan 12, 2008)

Throughout the long list, I'm still stuck on "Desire" being in the worst album list.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 12, 2008)

It's on most disappointing, not worst.


----------



## rockstar sin (Jan 12, 2008)

I thought Desire was one of the best albums of 2007.  In no order,  The Cool, Eardrum, Desire, Below The Heavens, Finding Forever and American Gangster.  

10 Best Emcee of the Year
1. Jay-Z (American Gangster)
2. Common (Finding Forever)
3. Lil’ Wayne (Da Drought 3)
4. Ghostface Killah (Big Doe Rehab, The 8 Diagrams)
5. Royce Da 5’9 (The Bar Exam)
6. Talib Kweli (Eardrum, Liberation)
7. Phonte & Big Pooh of Little Brother (Get Back)
8. Lupe Fiasco (The Cool)
9. Apathy (Baptism By Fire, It's The Bootleg Muthafuckas Vol. 2, No Place Like Chrome)
10. Copywrite (The Jerk Vol. 0)

WHAT?  This list is not in order right?


----------



## jdama (Jan 12, 2008)

Nas isn't even on there.... wtf..... show some respect HHS..... EDIT.... HHID came out 2006! Silly me.....


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 12, 2008)

Hip-Hop is Dead dropped in 06, he doesn't qualify for an 07 list.


----------



## rockstar sin (Jan 12, 2008)

^I almost posted Nas too but I had to backtrack.


----------



## brokenpoem (Jan 12, 2008)

goddamn that's a long list


----------



## jdama (Jan 12, 2008)

This ish is mad funny:

"Knights of the Crimson Lily"

Relevant to the thread: son of France's current president N. Sarkozy is a hip hop producer whose crew is called "Crime Chantilly".... lawlz.....


----------



## azuken (Jan 12, 2008)

Im not sure what to pimp in my next Hip-Hop Pimp.... Im Thinking MF Doom.

And check out the current pimp.


----------



## jdama (Jan 12, 2008)

Speaking of DOOM, any clue as to when "swift and changeable" is gonna drop/leak?


----------



## azuken (Jan 12, 2008)

Swift and the Changable??

Is that the DOOMSTARKS album?

MF Doom + Ghostface Killah?

If so then no. MF Doom is working on his solo stuff right now. After that, who knows because they would have both put an album out.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 12, 2008)

jdama said:


> Speaking of DOOM, any clue as to when "swift and changeable" is gonna drop/leak?



Sometime in 08 apparently.


----------



## jdama (Jan 12, 2008)

I heard it was all done with ages ago (record-wise), but apparently Def Jam was being a bitch about it (label-wise).....

What solo stuff is DOOM working on? It's been ages....


----------



## mow (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm most interested in the Gnarls Barkely sophmore outing. It's entitled _Atlantis_, and if it features any samples from Sun Ra then i will die from sheer euphoria


----------



## azuken (Jan 12, 2008)

From Wiki:


> "Doompostor" LP
> 
> According to an interview with long time collaborator John Robinson, MF Doom will release his third LP under the "DOOM" moniker in 2008, titled "Doompostor." As explained by John Robinson and C-Rayz Walz, live lip-syncing and impostor-sending dating back to Rock The Bells in NYC (July 29, 2007) has been orchestrated by Dumile as both a marketing mechanism and a basis for understanding his new album.[6]


----------



## delirium (Jan 13, 2008)

Clutchy Hopkins. My new favorite producer (minus the late great). Actually no I've been on this dude ever since he made the only remix album I ever liked with DOOM acapellas. 

But an advance just came out.

Tasty.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 13, 2008)

No wonder the doom show I went to last year sucked, it was a Doom-bot.


----------



## DA Dave (Jan 13, 2008)

Bone Thugs N' Harmony had one of the best albums of '07

wtf man -.-


----------



## mow (Jan 13, 2008)

i still cant believe people think Wu tang Clan's_ 8 Diagrams_ was very good. seriously. wtf.

del; i was abotu to pimp clutchy today cause you like that instrumental stuff. very nice stuff


----------



## jdama (Jan 13, 2008)

Yeah 8 Dia was just borderline alright, and I really don't feel RZA's new production at all since the Ghost Dog record.....

Here's the Spanish hip hop ish I ended up pimping btw, check it out, I'm really feelin' it: 

Dupe of a vacationed member

I'm thinking of either pimping some Goodie Mob, Showbiz & AG, or Kool Keith next. Any suggestions?


----------



## Crowe (Jan 13, 2008)

Matter of taste then I guess. I liked 8 Diagrams and I think it was a good album.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jan 13, 2008)

I think _8 Diagrams_ has a few great tracks on it and is a solid album overall.


----------



## Perverse (Jan 13, 2008)

It was Wu, so of course it was a decent album, but I'm not gonna be spinning it regularly. I've spun it twice and those were both within a week of me downloading it.


----------



## Space Jam (Jan 13, 2008)

I thought it was a good album, i enjoyed it. It was real solid. I think people had to high expectations for it


----------



## Cax (Jan 13, 2008)

I actually really liked 8 diagrams .. spun it many many times.


----------



## Perverse (Jan 13, 2008)

> I thought it was a good album, i enjoyed it. It was real solid. I think people had to high expectations for it


Of course they did, it's the Wu. 

I'm not a real big fan of the Clan anyway. I prefer that more chilled out, soulful hiphop rather than their hard-edged, gritty sound.


----------



## Cax (Jan 13, 2008)

I really wonder when or if the Wu will release an album as a whole. I hope that the somewhat inner conflict gets settled without a split..


----------



## rockstar sin (Jan 13, 2008)

The album was okay at best.  It really depends if you had taken a listen to the Wu Mixtape.


----------



## Space Jam (Jan 13, 2008)

Yep likewise. Cax

I`m still lookin foward too
Heltah Skeltah- D.I.R.T (Da incredible rap team)
Gza- Pro tools... Eventually
Jus Allah- Collosus
Jedi Mind Tricks- A History of Violence. (they always pick the best titles for there albums)
Rakim- 7th Seal
Big L- Real legends never die
Ras Kass- Autobiography of John Austin
Nas- ^ (use bro)
Methodman- Crystal Method
Inspectah deck-whateverhisalbumiscalled
Reakwon-Only Built 4 Cuban Linx II 
Ghostface & MF DOOM-Swift n changable
eMC-The Show


also, i got no source, but i heard methodman and Ghostface are recording a diss to 50 cent


----------



## Perverse (Jan 13, 2008)

> I really wonder when or if the Wu will release an album as a whole. I hope that the somewhat inner conflict gets settled without a split..


With that many egos, the group was destined to splinter eventually.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 13, 2008)

Rasassination said:


> also, i got no source, but i heard methodman and Ghostface are recording a diss to 50 cent



Methodman was on G-Unit radio yesterday . . .


----------



## little nin (Jan 13, 2008)

Rasassination said:


> Yep likewise. Cax
> 
> I`m still lookin foward too
> Heltah Skeltah- D.I.R.T (Da incredible rap team)
> ...



some great stuff there, the bolded ones are the ones i really wanna get into


----------



## Cax (Jan 13, 2008)

Rasassination said:


> Yep likewise. Cax
> 
> I`m still lookin foward too
> Heltah Skeltah- D.I.R.T (Da incredible rap team)
> ...



I second every album there. Especialy Heltah skeltah and deck (if he does release one?)


----------



## Space Jam (Jan 13, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> Methodman was on G-Unit radio yesterday . . .



lol theres probably no truth behind what i said, i just read it on another forum.
What did he say ?


----------



## little nin (Jan 13, 2008)

^ who's that?

love it


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 13, 2008)

Rasassination said:


> lol theres probably no truth behind what i said, i just read it on another forum.
> What did he say ?



Talked shit about Y-Kim(some Wu affiliate) and Lil-Kim. Joked about the Wu and 50 beefs.


----------



## hian (Jan 13, 2008)

kayos said:


> I've been caught up in those scenes for years now.
> 
> Got started on french hip hop when I was still in school. I did an A-Level assignment on the effects of violent media and focused it on french hip hop and how it is portrayed in movies etc. Took samples of the movie "La Haine" and the violence therein, and bits of the soundtrack (by Assassin Crew) and compared the rugged, aggressive style to people like MC Solaar, who is more like...Common, for example. Also looked at Fabe and Doc Gyneco...drew parallels and all sorts. Really interesting stuff.
> 
> ...



Well, I first started listening to japanese hip-hop two years back, and french has kinda always been there in the back, but I'm searching more actively for new artists and such atm.

Nip hop isn't as great as I think? whats that supposed to mean? How can you tell how great I think it is? It's subjective, and as far as I'm concerned it sounds great.

Anyways, it depends on what kinda jap hip hop we're talking about. The mainstream rap in japan is by people like zeebra and houseclean rap-pop groups rip slyme and such. I'm not really a big fan of the big ones down there, but I'll concede to rip slyme since they have some beats worked on by nujabes, which alone makes it nice to my ears.

I'm fluent in japanese, so I appreciate the lyrics as well, not just the rythm and sound of it all, but I've got to say some japanese rappers are beyond deep, and if you look at the lyrics s02's got going, you know what I'm talking about. I really love have a lot of japanese perfs have brought the art back into rap and got some emotional and deep themes going through their lyrics instead of just the general bithcing.

For those of you who have only heard nujabes in samurai champloo, I would suggest you try to get hold of his others stuff, cuz his samurai champloo beats pale in comparison. He released a new album this december, and that was fucking epic. You can find them all on youtube.

Useless info:
so2 "recently"(not so recent but still) was in G*A*M*E with ghostface and that was grand. Anyways, I dl'ed the VA album where the song is featured, and there is a rap there with sabotawj called thinkin out loud'. I was listening through some music by yasunori mitsuda and discovered that the melody line in the beat is one of his songs.


----------



## jdama (Jan 13, 2008)

Hian, please share whatever you got or feel inclined to with us here in the forum (or if nobody else is interested, with me lol). 'Twould be much appreciated (at least by me).

I really love what Japanese hip hop I have heard that isn't overtly commercial-sounding...  Zeebra actually had mad flow back in the day.... Rip Slyme errr..... what I heard of them was dismal. I like the early Nitro Microphone Underground stuff a lot, as well as Tha Blue Herb and Buddha Brand (who seem to have some new ish out....).

I really like being exposed to hip hop in different languages and cultures.


----------



## hian (Jan 13, 2008)

hehe, rip slyme is indeed very "eeeer"... It's more pop than anything, and I can't really agree with most of it(like their overly electronicaish sounds at times), but they have this one album where most of the beats have acoustic guitar elements(and those featuring nujabes) and I really like that so...

Anyways, if you're willing to sift through some dirt to find some gems, I recommend looking through the underground scene in japan, on sites like muzie.
Sorted by genree:
rap : True Tears OP
hip hop: True Tears OP

Of course there's a lot of crap here too, because this like a indie site where anyone can up-load, but a lot of artists who made it big used to front their stuff at this site.

If you into zeebra and rhymester, and stuff like that you might wanna check out soul scream.


----------



## delirium (Jan 13, 2008)

170 said:


> del; i was abotu to pimp clutchy today cause you like that instrumental stuff. very nice stuff



Clutchy Hopkins is MURDERING the boards, IMO. I love his style. He makes me feel like damn I wish this dude blows the fuck up and yet I wish he stays under the radar so I can only be in the know. xD



hian said:


> *Nip hop isn't as great as I think? whats that supposed to mean?* How can you tell how great I think it is? It's subjective, and as far as I'm concerned it sounds great.



Why was I thinking the same thing when I read that post? That's a like saying that Hip Hop in the US isn't as great as we think just because artists like 50 cent rule the airwaves. So the fuck what? That doesn't negate the fact that you got cats like Kirby Dominant, Score One For The Little Guy, Panacea, Saukrates, Blu & Exile, Aesop Rock etc..

Your post sounded more like you just enjoy japanese hip hop.. and rightfully so. There's dudes who do it right from the boards to the mic. Like, you're right about Nujabes. His whole catalogue is fuckin ace. Then there's Nomak, DJ Mitsu, Shin Ski, and Samon Kawamura. All these cats know how to make some straight blunted ass beats.

Then there's Gagle, Shing02, Buddha Brand, Scha Dara Parr, Teriyaki Boyz and the dude who you can say probably brought Hip Hop to Japan Tegaki Kahn on the mics.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jan 13, 2008)

The Blu & Mainframe collab was meh. :/ 

Only tracks I got into were Told Me, Up All Night, Been Such a Long Time and Swear. I was expecting something extraordinary, but it's cool tho. 

Meanwhile Kidz in the Hall detention is something nice, been bumping it this past week.


----------



## DA Dave (Jan 13, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> Methodman was on G-Unit radio yesterday . . .



I heard that lol.


----------



## jdama (Jan 13, 2008)

Yo hian, speaking of Norway, I produced a track a while ago with an emcee rapping in Norwegian, Arabic, and English in the same verse on it. You want it?

Errr..... actually, anybody want to hear it?


----------



## Space Jam (Jan 13, 2008)

Y-Kim the Illfigure is a fucking ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


CROOKED I VS CHINO XL. if u havent heard it already, listen to it

[YOUTUBE]zfAkJ6cwPIY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## hian (Jan 13, 2008)

jdama said:


> Yo hian, speaking of Norway, I produced a track a while ago with an emcee rapping in Norwegian, Arabic, and English in the same verse on it. You want it?
> 
> Errr..... actually, anybody want to hear it?



hehe, why not? Norwegian rap is pretty bad(as in bad...) IMO.. Although we have like one group that's ok. It's just that norwegian is such an ugly langauge, that if you try to sing in it, rap in it, or act in it, it sounds retarded... at least most of the time. Anyways, just finished working on my new beat, the time is 04.38 and I've got classes tomorrow at 12, so I should get some sleep...


----------



## Cax (Jan 13, 2008)

I reckon Crooked I was the better one by far in that vid.


----------



## kayos (Jan 14, 2008)

I was going by what it sounded like dude was saying. Is that a crime now?

never mind.
I swear I get slated for stating an opinion wherever I go these days.

All I'm saying is that from what I was reading, dude was suggesting japanese hip hop was some kind of super genre and I'm like....hold the phone, son. Its just as bad as any other country from what I can tell. sure there are good artists, I never debated that. but there are just as many shitty ones. And I meant what I said about people getting caught up in the image. They even reported some shit like that on the news a couple years back, I was laughing. Its like Nip hop did an america and went shitty, but came back (as I already said) with a minority of artists actually making deep music and not just catering to the teen hop-pop fan majority.

Does nobody actually read what I say?
fuck it.


----------



## Cax (Jan 14, 2008)

You two are the rappers in what Trix posted? Im confused

But yo kayos, i dig you son. I read what you say. Its all good.


----------



## jdama (Jan 14, 2008)

Trix posted his ish and I posted some of mine. No relation.


----------



## Trix13 (Jan 14, 2008)

But I think we really appreciate the feed back... so download and drop some if ya don't mind.. So which one are you Jdama?


----------



## Cax (Jan 14, 2008)

I liked the beat for the song .. but lyrically pretty weak bro


----------



## Trix13 (Jan 14, 2008)

for who? me or dama?


----------



## Cax (Jan 14, 2008)

You trix                                .


----------



## Trix13 (Jan 14, 2008)

well you gotta dumb it down for the audience... if you don't then you're destined to be a message board star...

Good subject to this... Canibus.. He started off good, was goin' along the trail faced 

LL Cool J, got knocked off his high horse.. Got back up, tried again, but the lyrics failed him cuz he lost the people.... 

Most people who suffer too much intelligence in rhyme scheme usually speak on themselves... and lose the sight of what music is... They become vanity in it's purest form...

While me, I strive to be like a weather vane.. pointin' in all directions and looked to by all... Tryin' to find their way home or a better path....

Hmmm.. That's a nice lil quote I think I'ma use it.... 

But thanks for listenin'.. Look for the meanin'... alot of it is on a mixtape tip, so I either explain how the rap is goin' to be, give them a picture of it, or present a message... 

Music is life.. and dependin' on how you do it, you can shift the world into a better view.. A good example... America.. Most rappers on tv, glorify women as hoes, blah blah, do drugs, sell and all that... No doubt it was done before that.. but it's peaked to another level... 

Guess the old sayin' was right "I blame it on the rap music"


----------



## jdama (Jan 14, 2008)

> But I think we really appreciate the feed back... so download and drop some if ya don't mind.. So which one are you Jdama?



I haven't dropped a rhyme in 5 or so years. I just make music now 

Will give your work an intense and critical listen soon.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jan 14, 2008)

Trix13 said:


> well you gotta dumb it down for the audience... if you don't then you're destined to be a message board star...


You're not going to find many people in this Intelligent Hip-Hop thread that are "pro dumbing it down to appeal the masses". I don't mean to be rude, but you're not exactly famous, so I don't see why you're dumbing your lyrics down. Are you an aspiring artist? If so, be a part of the solution, not the problem.


----------



## Trix13 (Jan 14, 2008)

Undercovermc said:


> You're not going to find many people in this Intelligent Hip-Hop thread that are "pro dumbing it down to appeal the masses". I don't mean to be rude, but you're not exactly famous, so I don't see why you're dumbing your lyrics down. Are you an aspiring artist? If so, be a part of the solution, not the problem.



I can hear what you're sayin', but think of it... Once you are known then you can say whatever you choose... but at the moment to be noticed you have to walk in the "darkness" blinded, only knowin' where the light is.. This is a handful compared to the billions out there... Ontop of that... like I said, listen to it.. It's not so much as dumbin' it down.. it's so the word can spread..

If Christ, many apologies just incase you don't believe in him, but if Christ was to walk upon this rock we call home.. Preachin' nothin' but words people couldn't comprehend.. Do you think it would've became a part of life? How can you say it's not part of the solution? Once you reach a peak in "intelligent rap" about the cosmos and such.. Where do you go to next? You've given them a bigger vocabulary and told them what a star can do once it reaches the white dwarf stage... 

But what's after that? The cycle begins again? Or do you speak about the primordial soup? Why?

Listen to the songs... Hmmm... one bein' Charge It 2 Da Game...(I'm the first verse) Don't take it as a spellin' test, but more like a life lesson.. Maybe you'll see it in a different light..

Music is life... and to "appeal to the masses" you have to become one with the mass... you have to make them what you feel ... Or put them in a situation where they can relate to you.. 

Then you get them to march to the beat of your drum.. 

You see instead of leadin' them into false hope.. I actually show them the light...

I think there's what maybe 3 songs where I mention my name in the raps "Jester" the others are scenario's or life lessons.. While my rappin' companion appeals to himself... but with a better sound.. You ever thought of it that way?


----------



## Undercovermc (Jan 14, 2008)

Trix13 said:


> I can hear what you're sayin', but think of it... Once you are known then you can say whatever you choose... but at the moment to be noticed you have to walk in the "darkness" blinded, only knowin' where the light is.. This is a handful compared to the billions out there... Ontop of that... like I said, listen to it.. It's not so much as dumbin' it down.. it's so the word can spread..


In the most lucrative scenario of you dumbing your lyrics down, you'll get a record deal. The chances of you subsequently "saying whatever you choose" are very slim and you'll likely be rapping about the same thing until your contract is finished. You should start how you plan to continue. I don't want to preach to you, so by all means do whatever you see fit, but this my personal view on that situation.



> If Christ, many apologies just incase you don't believe in him, but if Christ was to walk upon this rock we call home.. Preachin' nothin' but words people couldn't comprehend.. Do you think it would've became a part of life? How can you say it's not part of the solution? Once you reach a peak in "intelligent rap" about the cosmos and such.. Where do you go to next? You've given them a bigger vocabulary and told them what a star can do once it reaches the white dwarf stage...


The only type of hip-hop that is relative to your analogy, is conscious hip-hop and that is very much the opposite of dumbing it down. I'm not saying you should drench your verses with as many multi-syllabic words as possible, but you shouldn't make it overly simplistic either. About the cosmos etc, you're confusing my point completely. The content of your music does not have to be about astronomy, for it to be lyrical.

The point I'm getting at is, dumbing down your music can hinder the quality and is ultimately selling out (especially if you're doing so to be recognized). Even with that in mind, do you really think you'll be notice, if you only deliver generic music? As much as artists like that get the one hit, a lot of them are also cast aside (MIMS) or don't even make. An example of when dumbing it down can backfire is Lupe Fiasco. When he first started rapping his music was full of derogatory content and he was virtually unknown. But as soon as he started making soulful and intelligent music he individualised himself and was noticed.


----------



## Trix13 (Jan 14, 2008)

If only you had heard my past raps.. I told the people then, what I would be doin'..


You see... It almost seems like you pick me as stupid.. With a contract, you think I'm goin' to be buyin' cars and houses and shit? With a record deal awhole new world opens.. Exposure and Money... with that I can build the army.. NOW I"M NOT SAYIN" YOUR CALLIN" ME STUPID, but that's how I'm feelin'.. but I understand you don't know me..so yea.. If you got yahoo I can send you some of my older shit, it kind of fits more along the lines of where I wanna take it.. and what I'm goin' to do with it.. 

know what I'm sayin'? I speak what I need to for now, so people who look back on it, will be like "Ok, he was doin' this before.. but we like Jester as of now" Jester as of now, will be a sellout.. a record deal opens alot of new doors..

I said it best in "Charge It 2 Da Game" 

_ There will be different paths different plans, Grasp the Vast Opportunities to understand, Life's a bitch so make her suck your dick_

So I'm followin' what I said... I just see it in a different view of doin' it... In alot of my old songs, I meld myself to make people feel me.. Then I move along to write about my feelings in Rhyme Book Diary.. it's more of a play on words and a pictorial sense... Then with another track glistenin', I wrote about how I would be at this stage...

But to me. I think my best one is the one that's not finished.. the one that's halfway.. 

it's called "Scattered Pages" 

I basically predict where I'm at in this point of my career... know what I'm sayin'? Like I said, if you got yahoo I'll send them to you, and you can get a better understandin' of the mastermind behind this rather genius plan... 

So holla at me if you do, if you don't then debate with me a lil more here, I like hearin' about music...


----------



## Perverse (Jan 14, 2008)

> Jester as of now, will be a sellout.. a record deal opens alot of new doors.



That one line is not something to be proud of. I'm not trying to get music elitist on your ass just because you aren't hardcore underground, but is that really a satisfying way to gain (commercial) success? If you're as intelligent as you say, you can sway the audiences with your lyrics without needing to sellout to the game. Kanye West, though far from a brilliant lyricist, has gained commercial success and he's touched on many controversial issues with his music. If you're a better lyricist than Ye, and I don't doubt that you are, then surely you can do even better!



> I basically predict where I'm at in this point of my career



I think that's a big problem with a lot of the rappers coming out. They're so much more concerned with their careers, the dollars they're stacking and the cars and all of that. Music isn't made for money, music is made as a form of art and more importantly, a form of expression. The materialist ideals that have been perpetuating themselves in the commercially prominent hip-hop of today are a far cry from the real reason for which music should be used. Being a musician isn't a job, per se; it is a medium by which one might express themselves.


----------



## Trix13 (Jan 14, 2008)

Nub Fresh said:


> I think that's a big problem with a lot of the rappers coming out. They're so much more concerned with their careers, the dollars they're stacking and the cars and all of that. Music isn't made for money, music is made as a form of art and more importantly, a form of expression. The materialist ideals that have been perpetuating themselves in the commercially prominent hip-hop of today are a far cry from the real reason for which music should be used. Being a musician isn't a job, per se; it is a medium by which one might express themselves.



That's how I feel... but to get the people to stand with you, you have to appeal of what's goin' on right now... Even kanye had a boost though, have you heard his old mixtapes? When he was doin' shit on other Rocafella things? Umm.... 

Anyone say bling bling? Rocafella gave him his chance, let him produce beats, he made the video of his life... The video was alright, the song was alright but what captivated people was the beat... 

Now when I speak about how far I am in my career. I don't mean literally as my music career, like I'm signed or anythin'... but I feel the purity of it, it's just that we aren't gettin' any younger and I don't want to be doin' this for 10 years and people barely feelin' me... I want to be able to live a lil better than what I am now...

It's like makin' an investment.. I call it Plan B. 

The original plan was to come up from point zero.... stay slightly above average then move on with more symbolism and such as time proceeded... Now you say it's downgraded, becuz of the vocabulary? I've seen people that rap with big words, and yet they don't have the essence for it, the feel, the same lines bein' jotted almost exact from the next "intellect" rapper....

Mine are unique, but along with it, carry a meanin'... Not just "I'm the baddest out there" but a message the world would need to feel... Like a lyrical bible, somethin' to follow... Somethin' that may make a change in someone's life... 

if you wanna save the world, one person at a time you can.... But once you get a small army loyal to you, your beliefs will follow as they need to... 

Know what I'm sayin'?

I know this route is a bad one, and maybe I'm bein' too much of a good friend... but the partner I got with me, has three kids his wife almost left him cuz he kept fuckin' around with music and such... 

I was like, "Damn.. plan b it is then... " Which sucks, cuz we've not only thought of the whole plan, but it was right there in our fingertips... From a clothin' company with already ill designs, to the raps to grab a few ears right now... Look at the songs, creativity wouldn't you think? Some songs got a cliche' name to them, but others stand out like a sore thumb...

Isn't that part of intellect? Creativity?


----------



## jdama (Jan 14, 2008)

I know this sounds played out, but my advice is: if you are making hip hop music, just be the real you and that's all that matters. Otherwise, you'll sound wack if you're faking. That is just the nature of this music.

Don't expect to make a club banger off the bat and shoot into fame unless you are doing something either incredibly catchy or original. A lot of professional and hard work goes into producing the dumbest 50 Cent song out there to make it sound that "good" in terms of sound. And million-dollar marketing campaigns shove it down the throats of the masses daily to make it an eventual "hit".

I think making music that has relevance and can be understood is important, but insulting listeners intelligence isn't the key to mass appeal.


----------



## Crowe (Jan 14, 2008)

Anyone who's heard / listen to *The Problemaddicts*? Favorite track? Hurting with Masta Ace makes me just want to hug my headphones to my head and play it on the highest volume.


----------



## rockstar sin (Jan 14, 2008)

pek said:


> Anyone who's heard / listen to *The Problemaddicts*? Favorite track? Hurting with Masta Ace makes me just want to hug my headphones to my head and play it on the highest volume.



You're talking about "The First Step".  Yeah, it was a good album.


----------



## Helix (Jan 14, 2008)

Anyone listen to Fort Minor? I don't think a lot of people have heard of them, but I think their music is great. Mike Shinoda comes up with the best lyrics I've heard.

An example song if you wanna check it out is called "Right Now."

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=msqFsihm5_s[/YOUTUBE]



> Someone right now is leaving their apartment
> Looking down at the street, wondering where there car went
> Someone in the car sitting at a signal
> In front of a restaraunt, staring through the window
> ...


----------



## Crowe (Jan 14, 2008)

Yeah, Sin. Really liking it so far, there are great tracks and decent tracks so it's not a perfect album but as said, a pretty good album. 

[youtube=q3KWji7cU8Q]The Problemaddicts - Hurting feat.Masta Ace[/youtube]

ShadowXSSSR: Yeah. I've heard Fort Minor and really like their beats, think most people here should have heard them


----------



## rockstar sin (Jan 14, 2008)

"I'll Be White Black"  is a great track about racism.


----------



## jdama (Jan 14, 2008)

> Trying to figure out how to put some heat in their apartment
> But they got a little matress and a little carpet
> And they appreciate it 'cause some people on a park bench
> You see them when you rushing to get to the office
> ...



That´s Black Thought of The Roots. He´s easily the hottest minute on that whole album. And his lyircs are, as always, incredible


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 14, 2008)

Alright, I think it's high time I got engrained in this thread. 

I'm by no means well versed, but I'm always finding artists that I love so very much, and I thought I'd just go straight to the source, and see what the experts have to say on the matter.  As of now, I have several Artists/Groups that are my favorite, but I know that there are many, many more I could be listening to that I know I would love.

My favorites so far:

Blue Scholars
Blackalicious
Main Source
Jazz Addixx
Wu Tang Clan (Though I've only heard a few tracks)
X-Ecutioners
Y Society

(I also enjoyed Mike Patton's work, but... )

So, Hip Hop heads, hit me.  Do you have any recommendations for me?


----------



## delirium (Jan 14, 2008)

^^I'm listening to *Know One* right now. VERY soulful hip hop. It helps when the emcee is also a vocalist. But he often goes from straight raps into singing, blended quite nicely.

If you dig that I'd say go for *Denizen Kane*. Very poetic with his lyrics. And if you dig poetic lyrics then I'd say to go straight to *Illogic*.


*Spoiler*: _Also, here's an interesting track. I've had it on repeat for the last week. Let me know what you think_ 



[music]http://www.filefreak.com/pfiles/23357/13-kaboom-bound_airease-tUD[/music]


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 14, 2008)

I must be into the Soulful hip hop, unbeknownst to me.

I try Know One, and probably see what happens from there.  

The track certainly is interesting, I love the looped Harp, and the lyrics are definately what makes me like the track.  Who is that? I'm interested.


----------



## brokenpoem (Jan 14, 2008)

^^^Denizen Kane is tight, saw him live with his accoustic guitar @ UCLA


----------



## delirium (Jan 14, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I must be into the Soulful hip hop, unbeknownst to me.
> 
> I try Know One, and probably see what happens from there.
> 
> The track certainly is interesting, I love the looped Harp, and the lyrics are definately what makes me like the track.  Who is that? I'm interested.



I suggested *Know One* for having music that might come close to Blue Scholars, Blackalicious or Y Society.

The track I uploaded is by *Kaboom*. I actually can't find a solo from him. The track comes from an  album called _Branching Out_ by his group *Imaginations Treetrunk*. It's actually a really good album. Everyone from the group comes pretty damn correct. They also have a female emcee named Shay which always wins points from me considering the lack of female presence in the Hip Hop game. And one that can rap damn good for that matter. 

That just happened to be my favorite song from the album



brokenpoem said:


> ^^^Denizen Kane is tight, saw him live with his accoustic guitar @ UCLA



Yeah. I seen DK live as well. I think he has the perfect voice for Hip Hop. It's very peculiar. You'll never mistake his voice for anyone else's IMO


----------



## tgre (Jan 14, 2008)

Ive only heard one of Masari's songs but Im not too sure what he sings... if he's Hip Hop... Im assuming Im posting in the right thread


----------



## Violence Fight (Jan 14, 2008)

Trix13 said:


> That's how I feel... but to get the people to stand with you, you have to appeal of what's goin' on right now... Even kanye had a boost though, have you heard his old mixtapes? When he was doin' shit on other Rocafella things? Umm....
> 
> Anyone say bling bling? Rocafella gave him his chance, let him produce beats, he made the video of his life... The video was alright, the song was alright but what captivated people was the beat...
> 
> ...



The entire concept behind this post, and the ideas you present is completely fucking atrocious. That is all I will say in that regards.



As for hip hop news: New Chino XL tomorrow bitches, Pick that shit up or mug someone to get it.


----------



## CABLE (Jan 14, 2008)

Looking for some shit that has dope beats.  I know this is vague but I'm looking for alot of opinions.  When I say dope beats, see Cyne.  The sort of beats that are flowing and smooth but uniquely underground.


----------



## delirium (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## jdama (Jan 15, 2008)

Yo Del, awesome! I didn't realize there was a video to that song.... (well it wasn't included on the friggin' stonesthrow dvd thing....)


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 15, 2008)

Katt Williams is a rapper now ?


----------



## Undercovermc (Jan 16, 2008)

Yeah, he said he was a part of Dipset and he's even got a mixtape.


----------



## Cax (Jan 16, 2008)

Lupe is getting more and more popular. Even one of my italian female friends, who usualy listens to techno, or shit like fergie, has now went and bought The Cool, turning into a lupe fan.


----------



## Orofan (Jan 16, 2008)

If anyones interested you can hear one of my tracks here.

Compiz fusion > you


----------



## Undercovermc (Jan 16, 2008)

A breakdown of _Dumb It Down_.


*Spoiler*: _Verses 1 & 2_ 



[Verse 1]:

I'm fearless (He’s brave enough to battle his critics)

Now hear this (Addressing all critics)

I'm earless (I don’t hear all of your criticisms and I don’t listen to people who tell me to dumb it down)

And I'm peerless (I’m one of a kind. There are no others like me so stop telling me to conform.)

That means I'm eyeless (The word peerless has no ‘i’s. )

Which means I'm tearless (He doesn’t care what you say, it’s not going to affect him. If he has no eyes, he can’t cry)

Which means my iris resides where my ears is (He observes rappers and the industry closely and watches their movements. The iris is the part of your eye surrounding the pupil. Iris is also a kind of plant, the people commonly put behind their ear. He learns by listening.)

Which means I'm blinded (He has no eyes so he’s blind. There has been no good music lately, so his senses must be failing)

But I'mma find it I can feel it's nearness (There are some good rappers out there, that are close to making it big, and he’s going to find them.)

But I'mma veer so I don't come near (He’s going to get out of the way of the music industry and do his own thing. He’s not going to conform so he’s going to stay in his own lane)

Like a chicken or a deer (He’s not going to be run over by the music industry. He’s no one-hit wonder. Deer’s freeze in the headlights, but he’s not going to let celebrity stop him from doing what he wants to)

But I remember I'm not a listener or a seer so my windshield smear (He doesn’t listen to mainstream rap. He is not paying attention to commercial rap and copying their formula.)

Here, you steer, I really shouldn't be behind this, clearly cause my blindness (Fans obviously know what is good music, and he doesn’t, so he shouldn’t be in the driver’s seat.)

The windshield is minstrel, the whole grill is roadkill, so trill and so sincere. Yeah, I'm both them there (A Minstrel show is when actors used to dress up in blackface and perpetuate black stereotypes by depicting blacks as lazy, ignorant, happy-go-lucky, stupid, and musical. Jazz musician Wynton Maralis has even called Hip-Hop a modern day minstrel show. White actors would cover their skin in black shoe polish, the windshield is covered in black so he can’t see. White executives are controlling black rappers and perpetuating the stereotypes of grills and the trill life. Talking about Grills has been done so much that it is becoming overkill, or roadkill. He describes the rap game as a car, and he shouldn’t be steering the car because he is not like it’s components.)

Took both pills, when a bloke in a trench coat and the locs in the chair had approached him here (This is about the Matrix when Morpheus came in wearing a black trench coat and gave Neo a choice between the red and blue pill. People in the matrix are deemed blind, but he is out of the matrix.)

And he clear as a ghost, so a biter of the throats in the mirror (Ghosts are invisible and Vampires can’t see their reflections in the mirror)

The writer of the quotes for the ghosts who supplier of the notes to the living (He is a ghostwriter’s ghostwriter. He writes the lyrics for ghostwriters who supply the lyrics to the mainstream rappers.)

Riveting is rosy, pockets full of posies, given to the mother of the deceased. Awaken at war, 'til I'm restin' in peace (Rosie the riveter is a figure during World War II. These women only worked during war time, or awaken then. Meanwhile, their sons were dying at war. “Ring around the rosie, pockets full of posies” comes from the black plague when people were dying in the streets, so people would carry floweres in their pockets.)

[Verse 2]:

And I'm mouthless (Fans stuck in commercial rap won’t hear him over the radio)

Which means I'm soundless (Which means the mainstream won’t hear him so he has no power or relevancy).

Now as far as the hearing, I've found it (He has found people that will listen to him and built a solid fan base.)

It was as far as the distance from the earring to the ground is (He was never heard. His voice never even left the ground and is maximum distance away from the ears of the mainstream.)

But the doorknockers on the ear of a stewardess in a Lear
She fine and she flyin, I feel I'm flying by'em 'cause my mind's on cloud nine and I'm a mime at the same time (No matter how fly he gets, he’s still going to stay grounded. He is too fast and smart for everyone that his words are just going over their heads and no one understands him. This is because he is so far above the completion, and different (like a mime) at the same time.)

Pimps see the wings on the underground king (Pimp C is a rapper that died that was a member of the legendary rap group, Underground Kings. Because he is dead, he has grown wings like an angel. Also pimps want to become underground kings because they see the wealth that they are attaining. People believe that wealth is a way to get your wings into heaven.)

Who's also Klingon (Klingon is a group of species in Star Trek. They speak an odd language that is hard to decipher. Pimp C, like Lupe, is a good rapper that is intelligent, therefore listeners must think to understand his lyrics.)

To infinity and beyond (Another Star Trek reference)

Something really stinks, but I Sphinx like Leon (Leon Spinks is a boxer that beat an old, out-of-shape Muhammad Ali. His nose was broken in the fight and cannot smell)

Or lion in the desert (This refers to the Sphinx statue in Egypt. It has no nose because Napoleon had it chopped off because it was black and he was repulsed by the black nose. Both Leon Spinks and the Sphinx have no noses and can’t smell it. Also, the Sphinx is a gatekeeper in Greek mythology and you must answer a riddle to pass him on your path to becoming king (like Oedipus). The entire song is a riddle that must be decoded and solved. And to pass him you must out riddle him. Also, authors like WB Yeats use the Sphinx to signal the dawning of new eras.)

I'm flying on pegasus you're flying on the pheasant (Hercules flew on Pegasus. A Pegasus is a winged horse and is Greek for strong. A pheasant is a brightly-colored tiny bird. He is a class above everyone else.)

Writer of the white powder, picker of the fire flowers, spit hot fire like Dylon on Chappelle's skit (Unicorn horns were believed to have powerful magic and immortality if you grind them into powder. In Mario Brothers, if you catch the fire flower, your character becomes enflamed and can spit fire. His music that he writes is addictive, like cocaine (white powder). His words will also live on forever. Dylon is a rapper who was on Making of the Band and is made fun of on Chappelle’s Show for saying “I spit hot fire.”)

Yeah, smell it on my unicorn, don’t snort the white horse, but toot my own horn (A horse and a horn make up a unicorn. He doesn’t do cocaine, but he will brag. A horn is slang for a nose. Snorting is like tooting.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jan 16, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Verse 3_ 



[Verse 3]:

And I'm brainless
Which means I'm headless (Brain is a slang term for head, which is a slang term for a blowjob. So brainless and headless are the same thing.)
Like Ichabod Crane is (In The Legend Of Sleepy Hollow, There is a headless horseman that cuts of Ichabod’s head)

Or foreplay-less sex is (No Head Before Sex. Also lack of a courting stage with women and he is just having sex with random girls.)

Which makes me saneless (People call him insane for not dumbing it down and going commercial. He is also insane for having sex with random girls with AIDS and STDs being so prevelant.)

With no neck left to hang the chain with (His neck is not bound by a chain so he is not a slave to the industry; an industry that is filled with the idea of bling.)

Which makes me necklace-less (Because he isn’t controlled by the industry and mainstream, he is not rich, and therefore cannot afford the bling and gigantic necklaces that rappers wear.)

Like a necklace theft (He feels robbed of not being popular, and he wants to take over.)

And I ain't used my headrest yet (He’s not going to rest or sleep: He’s going to keep working to be better)

They said they need proof like a vestless chest 'bout the best, fair F-F-jet in the NES (Proof, the rapper, was shot in the head and killed and therefore had no need for a bullet proof vest. This is like the industry who needs no proof of a good rapper, but rather they just follow a formula: F-F means Final Fantasy, which was first released on the NES system. The games came in gray square things that were called jets. F-F also means First and Fifteenth, which is the best.)

Who exudes confidence and excess depth (His lyrics are complicated and deep)

Even Scuba Steve would find it hard to breathe (Scuba Steve is a scuba diver action figure in the movie Big Daddy)

Around these leagues (Leagues is a measurement of depth of water; his lyrics are so deep that it’s hard to breath: Also Lupe is in a whole ‘nother league)

My snorkle is a tuba, Lu the ruler around these seas (His snorkel (the tube that a swimmer uses to breathe under water) is like a tuba (A trumpet with a low, deep pitch) because since he is the ruler of the seas, he sermons his listeners with a trumpet sound ever time he exhales (spits). He needs his voice to be loud and deep like the sound from a tuba. Lupe is the ruler of Hip-Hop and he is using seas as a continuation of the water metaphors throughout the verse.)

Westside Poseidon, Westside beside'em, chest high and rising (Poseidon is the ruler of the seas in Greek mythology. He is the ruler of the West. He is on the Westside of Poseidon, therefore he is his left hand man. Westside Chicago is beside Lupe and supports him. Lupe is proud, and has his chest out, and is ready to rise up the ranks of raps elite. He is also raising the depth of the waters, and his lyrics.)

Almost touching the knees of stewardess and the pilot (The water is rising so high that it is going to the skies where the planes are)

Lucky they make you fly with
Personal floating devices, tricks falling out of my sleeves (Water is now so high that it is in the plane so it is a good thing that the passengers have personal floating devices. There is always something new with Lupe, and all of his lyrics can mean different things to different people. His words are like magic.)

David Blaine (Famous magician)

Make it rain

Make a boat (There’s so much water that you need to make a boat to float with like Noah’s Ark)

I make a plane (He is above everyone else so they are all in a boat, but he is flying above them. Also, he is so good that he raises the plane and sets a new level that rappers have to come up to. Lupe is raising the bar)

Then, I pull the plug and I make it drain (If I leave, then the rap game will be depleted of lyrical depth. Pulling the plug can be seen as dying like a person in a coma gets the plug pulled. He is also making it seem like a bathtub that is filling up with water)

Until I feel like flowing and filling it up again..(His flow is like water and he can do this anytime he wants. He can easily increase depth whenever he raps.)




I found this, it wasn't written by me. Parts of it do sound like the writer is reaching, but a lot of it makes sense.


----------



## rockstar sin (Jan 16, 2008)

And Lupe isn't a smart rapper.


----------



## Dan (Jan 16, 2008)

I only really jumped on Lupe after is first album, I'm guessing he was out there before but he was unknown to me. He's one of my favorite rappers who still rap.


----------



## Space Jam (Jan 16, 2008)

Rock from Heltah Skeltah got arrested for attempted murder...... kinda disapointing

Today, representatives close to Duck Down Records revealed to HipHopDX that yesterday, Rock also known as Da Rockness Monsta was arrested yesterday for allegedly being involved in an attempted murder. Details at this time are sketchy regarding the situation.

As one half of Heltah Skeltah, the baritone-voiced Rock also has been involved on several Boot Camp Clik albums. After signing with Interscope Records through DJ Lethal's Lethal Dose Records short-lived imprint, resulting in a shelved Planet Rock solo, the emcee returned to Duck Down, where he's appeared alongside partner Sean Price over the last two releases, as well as Boot Camp Clik albums.

Later this year, the first Heltah Skeltah album in 10 years since 1998's Magnum Force was planned to be released. HipHopDX will keep you updated.



"Im Duck Down staff even when I'm by myself
Im Boot Camp Clik even when I'm by myself"
-Strang
__________________


There goes ya new album


----------



## Undercovermc (Jan 17, 2008)

*Crooked I - Hip-Hop weekly #42*

Ten more until it's done. I'm confident that _BOSS_ will be fire.


----------



## Cax (Jan 17, 2008)

Fuckin hell Rock .. you should've slugged the dude AFTER you made an album, man

And ye .. no doubt BOSS will be ace. Highly anticipated.


----------



## jkingler (Jan 17, 2008)

Dude. All you guys. This is definitively INTELLIGENT Hip-Hop. Spin Common Market. ASAP. No shit.

DO IT! 

And praise be to moe, since nobody else seemed to have even heard of them before he pimped this.


----------



## Cax (Jan 17, 2008)

Loved it. Loving it. Spinning it still.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 17, 2008)

Some of Nas' unreleased videos from Street's Disciple.

Unauthorized Biography of Rakim

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qox4gLYpWxE[/YOUTUBE]

---

These Are Our Heroes

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GBweEJJ_vmU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Jan 17, 2008)

Kalam Mekhar said:


> Dude. All you guys. This is definitively INTELLIGENT Hip-Hop. Spin Common Market. ASAP. No shit.
> 
> DO IT!
> 
> And praise be to moe, since nobody else seemed to have even heard of them before he pimped this.



Man, I talked about Blue Scholars and Common Market several times earlier in this thread and I was completely ignored.  Glad people finally listened to them though.

Lupe is pretty cool, but a lot of people are talking like he's the best rapper out there...I disagree.


----------



## delirium (Jan 17, 2008)

The Faint Smile said:


> Man, I talked about *Blue Scholars* and Common Market several times earlier in this thread and I was completely ignored.  Glad people finally listened to them though.
> 
> Lupe is pretty cool, but a lot of people are talking like he's the best rapper out there...I disagree.



F'real? I talked about them a long time ago, as well. Got a bunch of cats on them. Moe even used Bayani for the second Listening party like 2 months ago.

Got into CM around the same time since Sabzi was behind the boards.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Jan 17, 2008)

Yeah I posted a link to the Freewheelin video a while ago, might have been before Bayani was even out.  I don't think anyone even responded to it...I don't post here that often though so I can see why people might not have noticed.

I discovered Common Market later but they're damn good as well.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 17, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UfCmYyG-yg4[/YOUTUBE]


YAHH TRICK YAHH


Souljah Boy = New Millennium Hammer


----------



## Naruto_Sama (Jan 17, 2008)

I need to get my friend Blu & Exile - Below the Heavens album. 

Can someone provide a quick link?

And I might as well ask for a Blue Scholars/Common Market pimp too I guess.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 17, 2008)

Common Market thread

Links are in there.

Blue Scholars was pimped almost two months ago, so either UMC will have to find a link, or ask in the request thread for it, I guess.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jan 18, 2008)

Naruto_Sama said:


> I need to get my friend Blu & Exile - Below the Heavens album.
> 
> Can someone provide a quick link?
> 
> And I might as well ask for a Blue Scholars/Common Market pimp too I guess.



search thru the music pimping thread -_-"

u should find Below The Heavens there.


----------



## DA Dave (Jan 18, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UfCmYyG-yg4[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> YAHH TRICK YAHH
> ...



LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 18, 2008)

LOL
"I was just playing kids, you know I made straight A's. Listen to SouljahBoy Tell'Em. Stay in School"


----------



## Undercovermc (Jan 18, 2008)

That song is terrible and I saw the video last week and it's terrible too. However, congratulations go to Soulja Boy for finding a new reason to throw some D's on a bitch. 



The Faint Smile said:


> Man, I talked about Blue Scholars and Common Market several times earlier in this thread and I was completely ignored.  Glad people finally listened to them though.
> 
> Lupe is pretty cool, but a lot of people are talking like he's the best rapper out there...I disagree.


Someone requested Common Market's self-titled album earlier last year, so I heard it back then. It's now getting exposure in here, so it's all good.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jan 18, 2008)

*Joell Ortiz dropped from Aftermath/Interscope*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jAKE_fXxVAA[/YOUTUBE]
Dre doesn't know what to do with good artists these days.


----------



## Perverse (Jan 18, 2008)

NOOOOOO! Why did they do that? Fuckin' idiots.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jan 18, 2008)

Dre's current project is Bishop Lamont, so Joell got pushed to the side and eventually dropped.


----------



## Cax (Jan 18, 2008)

Perverse said:


> NOOOOOO! Why did they do that? Fuckin' idiots.



... Fuckin idiots


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jan 18, 2008)

Where'd you get that oversized avy?


----------



## Cax (Jan 18, 2008)

Why should i answer to the likes of you


----------



## furious styles (Jan 18, 2008)

cax has friends in high places

like me


----------



## Space Jam (Jan 18, 2008)

EMC is coming soon. For many, EMC has been a group that fans were hoping to see for a long time. The EMC crew, comprised of Masta Ace, Wordsworth, Punchline and Stricklin, have been in the studio for a long time. After leaving fans with anticipation for the group's album, it's finally done. Masta Ace took time off of touring to speak with HipHopDX about the EMC album and his own future musical endeavors.

"We finished it up last week. The songs and recording had been done for awhile, but we finally finished the whole thing up last week," Ace said.
For those wondering, the album is finally set to be released in late March. 

Some have been saying Masta Ace would hang up his microphone, since the emcee has said he will no longer record solo albums. However, that bit about retiring is untrue. Ace has actually been in the studio recently and he let us in on what he's been working on, aside from the EMC album.

"I'm working on a collaboration album with Edo. G. We have like 10 songs recorded already," said Ace, who has frequently collaborated with the Boston legend in the past. When asked for a bit more information, he let us know things with this project have only recently started. Few know about it and it's in the very early stages of recording.

"Naw, it's too early for that. We definitely don't know the title or the release date. But, it's coming together nicely. We poppin' in the studio here and there, trying to put together chunks of the album at a time. We only got together twice and we got all of this done already."

The EMC album is on the way. Expect to see it in stores in late March. For more on EMC, stay tuned to DX.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jan 18, 2008)

New Lauryn Hill

~OBOETERU~


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 18, 2008)

The best to ever hold a mic.
Here.


----------



## brokenpoem (Jan 18, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> The best to ever hold a mic.
> Link removed



"Eat Eat Eat emcees for lunch breakfast..." 

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=ZbDcVABGuL8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Space Jam (Jan 19, 2008)

Canibus has gotta be one of my top 5, along with Gza, Vakill, ect


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 19, 2008)

Can anyone can get me this song in an MP3?


----------



## Cel3stial (Jan 19, 2008)

^

Sorry can't help.I limewire'd it but to no avail...


----------



## Undercovermc (Jan 20, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> Can anyone can get me this song in an MP3?


----------



## azuken (Jan 21, 2008)

New pimp. ZION I!

Star of Ash - Iter.Viator


----------



## mow (Jan 21, 2008)

Pigeon John is so silly and for that i love him so much


----------



## delirium (Jan 21, 2008)

Have you seen him live? Lord is this dude funny. His Pigeon Dance is just ridiculous. xD


----------



## mow (Jan 21, 2008)

so we-todd-ed XD was spinning _...Is Clueless_ and_...Is Dating Your Sister_ last night and adoring it all over again. it was actually the record I wanted to use for the LP today but no one can make it. Dude needs more love round these parts. and hehe, i just knew you of all people here would respond back to my post x3


what i really want to see is the Time Machine Spell Bee dance you talked about. I can just imagine how hilarious it is in my head XD


----------



## delirium (Jan 21, 2008)

Those would be awesome LP's, for sure. _Sings the Blues_ is pretty good, too.

When I saw that Spelling Bee dance.. all "realness" was stripped and it was just a fun Hip Hop show. I'll always remember that. <3

BTW, does Gruf have anymore albums. I'm listening to Druidy right now and damn... I gotta have s'more from this cat. Such an ace find.


----------



## mow (Jan 21, 2008)

_Let's not be real, cause counterfeit is cheaper
like coping your gear in the same spot you got your beeper
let's not be real casue everyone likes big breasts
cause your getting less attention with a-cups on your chest_

god i love these guys so damn much <333

His only other solo record is _Hopeless_, but havent been able to find it anywhere. He's a member of a few bands too but again, cant find anything:

Frek Sho:
Mocean  	   	 		 		
People In Your Neighborhood 	  		
Tournament Edition

Fermented Reptile:
Let's just call it "Quits"

Break Bread:
Break Bread EP

Peanuts & Corn Records is such a difficult label to track down


----------



## KushyKage (Jan 21, 2008)

I notice we always talk about rappers and we often sleep on the djs right? Bein one of the elements they are still important to our favorite music/culture. I always thought they were the coolest and I wanted to be one when I was a kid...you guys got any top or favourite djs? Im diggin Dj Lorrin right now since I just got it...


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 21, 2008)

Well you have to pay homage to the pioneers (Wiz Theodore, Flash, Herc, Bam) but some of my favorites are Q-Bert, Cash Money, Kid Capri, Primo...

Honestly the worst thing is when glorified jukeboxes like Whoo Kid get the DJ title. Actually they can't even do as good as a jukebox cause they yell over the track every 20 seconds, interspersed with gunshots every 10.


----------



## KushyKage (Jan 21, 2008)

Those some of my favorites too, Primo and Cash Money are pretty dope. Q-bert a maniac in battles! hah I remember whoo kid lol. But I hate it when the djs don't get recognition..I mean everybody knows who Kanye is but cats gets clueless when you mention Atrak. I personally think Atrak is way ill than Kanye


----------



## gomen (Jan 22, 2008)

to hijack the thread try my radio out #HIPHOPKINGS qnet

this member


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Jan 22, 2008)

I just got into DJ Q-Burt a little while ago.  One of my friends saw him in New York and gave me some of his stuff.  Maybe I should look up some of these other guys.

Any recommendations?


----------



## KushyKage (Jan 22, 2008)

The Faint Smile said:


> I just got into DJ Q-Burt a little while ago.  One of my friends saw him in New York and gave me some of his stuff.  Maybe I should look up some of these other guys.
> 
> Any recommendations?



Check out Atrak man, I bet you'd like it too. I think he's dope, if you like hip hop, he's got a good mash up.


----------



## Perverse (Jan 22, 2008)

Yeah A-Trak is pretty good. Try D-Styles as well, he did the first ever album made of scratches only, it's called Phantazmagorea. Jink pimped it about 6 months ago.


----------



## KushyKage (Jan 22, 2008)

word! that cat's crazy too..Is he part of Q-bert's click? these flip djs can scratch it up..no doubt he won dmcs too I bet


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 22, 2008)

Damn I just signed up to open for a hip-hop show in my town

*gets a sick stomach*

I need to step my stage persona up ASAP.


----------



## Perverse (Jan 22, 2008)

KushyKage said:


> word! that cat's crazy too..Is he part of Q-bert's click? these flip djs can scratch it up..no doubt he won dmcs too I bet



Yeah, he's one of the Invisiblskratchpiklz.


----------



## Cax (Jan 22, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> Damn I just signed up to open for a hip-hop show in my town
> 
> *gets a sick stomach*
> 
> I need to step my stage persona up ASAP.



Good luck with that bro. Got a verse you're usin?

Everyone, check out the pimp section for Pegz - Axis. Im spreadin the greatness of Aussie hiphop, so seriously, check that good shit out.


----------



## little nin (Jan 22, 2008)

i wasn't gonna get it at first, never even knew about, what's the accent like?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 22, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uYqTvRixDkU[/YOUTUBE]

I came across this on RealTalkNY, it's just basically a dude asking 6th grader schoolkids about rappers and how real they are on MTV/BET. Sounds boring but it's cool to see it without the media involved. IMO this is why content matters in rap lyrics.


----------



## delirium (Jan 22, 2008)

They're not talking to me.. 'cause I'm not listening to that shit.


----------



## Bass (Jan 22, 2008)

Favorite part was "we don't listen to the lyrics, we just like the beat".


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jan 22, 2008)

C'mon they're 6th graders? I know they can answer more intellegentlythan that. xD 

It was funny, but it was deep tho'.


----------



## Dan (Jan 23, 2008)

I say the audience he was talking to was too young. I say kids who are 15 because they know more some of them may or may not be selling.

These kids probably have older brothers or sisters who listen to it and they do too.




Bass said:


> Favorite part was "we don't listen to the lyrics, we just like the beat".


When one of them said that I was laughing, I bet if you asked them who made the beats on there favorite songs they wouldn't know.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 23, 2008)

*looks for video of high school where the kids dance with the teacher during class*


----------



## Undercovermc (Jan 24, 2008)

*Downloads*

Percee P - Perseverance [The Remix by Madlib]

Chino XL And Playalitical - Something Sacred


----------



## DA Dave (Jan 24, 2008)

Good stuff there.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Jan 24, 2008)

Undercovermc said:


> Percee P - Perseverance [The Remix by Madlib]
> 
> Chino XL And Playalitical - Something Sacred



Nice, one of my friends was just telling me about Percee P.  Thanks for the links.


----------



## CandleGuy (Jan 24, 2008)

Rap Lyrics Explained With Charts and Graphs




















Find more at


----------



## Undercovermc (Jan 25, 2008)

Crooked I - Hip Hop Weekly #43 (Takeover Beat)


----------



## little nin (Jan 25, 2008)

lol @ the graphs, i need to get my download on


----------



## CandleGuy (Jan 25, 2008)

I screwed up the link in my earlier post. So here is where you can find more charts. Manga site


Since I'm here might as well post a few more of my favs


----------



## ParkingLot_PIMP (Jan 25, 2008)

Is this old news? because this is the first i heard of him going mainstream.



> Recovering myspace addict. Not adding anyone till I get someone to handle this. Thanks for your patience. I had a long beard til i cut it off, Never home always on tour, strict vegetarian almost vegan but I got a shoe problem.
> He is the only rapper with his own music festival. Each album he releases sells more than its predecessor. He toured the world without having a major record deal. So, there?s a reason why independent rap stalwart Murs decided to name his major label debut album Murs For President (Love And Rockets). Murs wants to be rap?s leader and spokesperson, the artist who helps give rap a credible face to fans, the media and critics. After all, the Los Angeles rapper is articulate and well read. He doesn?t use drugs and his platform consists of peace, love, unity and having fun. ?If you?re going to put idiots like Cam?ron on TV, put me on TV,? Murs says, referring to Cam?ron?s uninformed appearance on 60 Minutes in early 2007. ?Let me speak for hip-hop. I?m the one guy who is qualified to represent us to the masses -- which are obviously tired of us because hip-hop can?t sell records. It can only sell ringtones. It?s become a mockery of itself. It?s become club music. For us to lead back into the marketplace and to be a respected art form, I feel that I?m the most qualified person. It?s time for hip-hop to have a change.?
> From front to back, the eclectic, genre-bending, politically charged, musically adventurous Murs For President illustrates a change of direction for rap. The Rick Rock-produced ?Dreadlocks,? for instance, is a hyphy song that will surely earn plenty of burn in clubs and on the radio. Murs also adds a level of sophistication to the future smash, name dropping Marcus Garvey and Haile Selassie in his lyrics with the hope of getting his listeners to do some research on the historical figures. ?Everybody has dreads, so I wanted to put out a song to let everyone know what they?re about, and not make it too serious but still slip little things in there,? he says. ?So if kids are on the Internet, they?ll know I said Haile Selassie. What is that? From there, they can learn about Ethiopia. I?m still trying to expand and make it practical, not preachy. This is fun, and here?s a little bit of something that can help you expand.? As he has done on his earlier albums -- which include such acclaimed releases as Murray?s Revenge and Murs 3:16 The 9th Edition -- Murs examines his own love life on several Murs For President cuts. The angst-filled ?Closure? documents the immediate, often turbulent time when a relationship dissolves, while the soulful ?Break Up (The OJ Song)? details the mixed feelings people have once they have some distance from what had been a long-term relationship.



Clicky for linkage


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 25, 2008)

Yea, I upped Dreadlocks halfways through last year.


----------



## Twilit (Jan 26, 2008)

I'm gettin' into Edo G. Anybody heard of him?

My personal favorite of his, "Wishing."


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=JUaFMOlPvgQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## furious styles (Jan 26, 2008)

haha, those charts are hilarious XD


----------



## delirium (Jan 26, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Listen to this track_ 



[music]http://www.filefreak.com/pfiles/23357/11%20-%20zion%20i%20-%20ghost%20story[/music]


----------



## jkingler (Jan 26, 2008)

I don't have the plug-in to hear that. Care to provide an alternate link, Del?


----------



## mow (Jan 26, 2008)

it sounds like a song playing in someone's head, the female vocals are gorguoes

any updates about the new Diverse and/or new !-tip?


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 26, 2008)

KRS is coming to town on the 3rd. Should I go?


----------



## KushyKage (Jan 26, 2008)

No question its Krs...its always live


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jan 26, 2008)

Which De La Soul album would you guys recommend me?

and from what album of De La Soul has the track " Much More " love that song.


----------



## KushyKage (Jan 26, 2008)

Love De la but I havent checked the latest cuts they did..that song was on the grind date album I think, dope beat. I only have 3 feet high and rising, and De la soul is dead. I still play it, classic.


----------



## DA Dave (Jan 27, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> KRS is coming to town on the 3rd. Should I go?



Lol I would not waste my time if it isn't close or free.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jan 27, 2008)

KushyKage said:


> Love De la but I havent checked the latest cuts they did..that song was on the grind date album I think, dope beat. I only have 3 feet high and rising, and De la soul is dead. I still play it, classic.



Yea, I'll just dl the Grind Date then.


----------



## mow (Jan 27, 2008)

well, persoanlyl I listen to _Stakes Is High_ on a daily basis, that's the only record from any genre that gets that honour.


----------



## RugaRell (Jan 27, 2008)

yeah gotta say stakes is high was by far their best stuff for me, brakes is a classic track


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Jan 27, 2008)

I like Buhloone Mind State a lot too...


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Jan 27, 2008)

Link removed

"The Mozart of Hip Hop and R&B" (No, I didn't give him that title)


----------



## little nin (Jan 27, 2008)

looked at that already 

interesting stuff, more and more people using classical instruments in hip hop these days, in the UK we have a violinist too


----------



## KushyKage (Jan 27, 2008)

little nin said:


> looked at that already
> 
> interesting stuff, more and more people using classical instruments in hip hop these days, in the UK we have a violinist too



You from UK? sick hip hop underground scene over there, about couple of years ago I got into grime alot...do you listen to it?


----------



## little nin (Jan 27, 2008)

i used to listen to grime, i branched out into underground hip-hop when i got abit older.

to be honest it's going nowhere, UMC agree's with me. 

hip-hop though we have got some nice MC's out there, it's just hard to make it as an english MC.

most of my friends still listen to grime but for me it doesn't appeal anymore


----------



## KushyKage (Jan 27, 2008)

really? I still like that style, Mcs got mad flow on grime. I always thought of it as UKs own flavor in hip hop. Like a modern, faster slick rick LOL!

nah it jus takes time for an mc to get recognized. It won't matter where he's from.


----------



## little nin (Jan 27, 2008)

yeah grime is like that, but there's no substance. people do have their moments though, i still listen to it from time to time.

but like, it's just hard to explain why i'm not interested in it as much as i used to be anymore


----------



## mow (Jan 28, 2008)

god damn god damn, Insight's flow makes me mosit every time i spin it. god this man can flow on a smooth beat


----------



## Cax (Jan 28, 2008)

Jehst .. UK's finest.


----------



## mow (Jan 28, 2008)

damn straight he is



bump it out of love? =3


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Jan 28, 2008)

170 said:


> god damn god damn, Insight's flow makes me mosit every time i spin it. god this man can flow on a smooth beat



Yeah, Y Society is the shit.  Was Travel at Your Own Pace their first album or do they have more stuff out there?


----------



## mow (Jan 28, 2008)

It was their first collab effort, but bout Damu the Fudgemunk and Insight are veterans in the hiphop scene.  Spike just pimped Damu's latest effort, and it what a record it is 

Damu the Fudgemunk- Spare Time

here's a list of what records were made by each. I have some of eml, and will gladly up what i have for you if you are interested

*Insight*
Insight Presents...
Updated Software V. 2.5
Crooked Needle on a Square Record
Presents Teh Maysun Project
Targeting Zones
Night Ship Delivery Vol. 1.2
The Blast Radius
Targeting Zones Vol. 1 (EP) 

*ShinSight Trio* (Insight, Shin-Ski, DJ RYOW)
Shallow Nights Blurry Moon

*Panacea* (DJ Damu, Raw Poetic)
Ink Is My Drink
The Sceni Route
Thinking Back Looking Forward (TBR)

*Solo Plexus* (Insight)
Illusive Avenues of 6 Intrinsic Musicians

*Electric* (Insight, Dagha, Anonymous, Raheem Jamal, Moe Pope)
Life's a Struggle



you know what i like the most when i look at this list? the fact these cats are such a tight knit group and all bounce and join each others effoirts. Reminds me of old jazz musicians who helped out in other musicians recoridng sessions, appeared on records. IT was a crew, not just random peopel doing random things. All passionate and wanted to see the other person reach a higher level. you just gotta love and respect that about them (both those old cats and these new ones)


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 28, 2008)

Link removed


----------



## furious styles (Jan 28, 2008)

*shows off common market theme*

kingler is so great 

p.s. moe check your jehst thread


----------



## azuken (Jan 28, 2008)

Anyone here heard of Strange Fruit Project? Im thinking thats my Next Pimp.


----------



## delirium (Jan 29, 2008)

azuken said:


> Anyone here heard of Strange Fruit Project? Im thinking thats my Next Pimp.



For sure. If anyone tries to say Down South makes dumb music or can only make club tracks.. point 'em to Strange Fruit. The Healing was THAT shit.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Jan 29, 2008)

170 said:


> It was their first collab effort, but bout Damu the Fudgemunk and Insight are veterans in the hiphop scene.  Spike just pimped Damu's latest effort, and it what a record it is
> 
> Damu the Fudgemunk- Spare Time
> 
> ...



Damn, that's quite a collection.  Have any recommendations out of all that?

I hear you on the collaboration thing too.  I really like Rhymesayers and Def Jux because all the artists are always doing guest spots on each other's albums.  Which reminds me...Does _anyone_, _anyone at all_, have the Orphanage Project freestyles? I've been searching but that shit is hard to find.


----------



## buikurama (Jan 29, 2008)

I don't really listen to hip-hop/rap, but I love "Sweetest Girl" by Wyclef Jean. Its such a great song


----------



## ParkingLot_PIMP (Jan 29, 2008)

buikurama said:


> I don't really listen to hip-hop/rap, but I love "Sweetest Girl" by Wyclef Jean. Its such a great song



lol. it is a catchy song.


----------



## *KEEPIN IT PIMPIN* (Jan 29, 2008)

well hear go texas fineist doin tha dam thing so check my music page out.


----------



## delirium (Jan 30, 2008)

Anyone know if there's a place that has DD's or streams of the Lyricist Lounge Show?

That show was so damn good.


----------



## Cax (Jan 30, 2008)

*KEEPIN IT PIMPIN* said:


> well hear go texas fineist doin tha dam thing so check my music page out.



Not really diggin your shit.


----------



## jkingler (Jan 30, 2008)

Anyone going to pimp that Strange Fruit or what?


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Jan 30, 2008)

I haven't visited this thread yet so I don't know if it was posted.
And I hate to bring up Soulja boy again.
But assuming you all know how GZA dissed soulja boy, here is his response.



			
				Hip Hop DX said:
			
		

> In December, Wu-Tang Clan co-founder the GZA had vocally criticized the state of Hip Hop, by accusing 50 Cent that he doesn't have lyrics, and not supporting the present trend, including Soulja Boy. "He ain't shit," said the GZA before a London audience. Shortly after, the clip aired on YouTube, something the GZA predicted in the clip.
> 
> In an editorial with Rhapsody.com, Soulja Boy responded to the criticism from The Genius. "I wouldn’t even rap against the Genius. I’d put up someone who was born in ’66 to go against the Genius so it can be a tie. He’s got like 50 years on me. I wouldn’t even associate with the Genius. [In the video] he was looking like I stole his money or something. He’s in Alaska. He’s cold." According to records, GZA was indeed born in 1966, making him presently 41 years old.
> 
> ...



Just made me laugh.


----------



## KushyKage (Jan 30, 2008)

thats gay, soulja boy talks shit but it looks like he's not even backin it up. "But he had to sacrifice a relationship with Soulja Boy. Now it’s gone. I ain’t gonna be like 'F the GZA' ‘cause I ain’t never met that dude." Pussy..but damn, shit didnt know gza is as old as Krs ahah


----------



## Perverse (Jan 31, 2008)

Ladies and gents, I have two hiphop pimps lined up soonish. First of all, Ill Poetic's _The World Is Ours_ and secondly, Aceyalone's collaboration with RJD2, _Magnificent City_. Both of them are magnificent albums.


----------



## frozenfishsticks (Jan 31, 2008)

Does anyone have an album by Shakka Zombie? They're a Japanese hip-hop group who had the song "Siroi Yami no Naka" in Cowboy Bebop, for those who don't know about them.


----------



## kayos (Jan 31, 2008)

frozenfishsticks said:


> Does anyone have an album by Shakka Zombie? They're a Japanese hip-hop group who had the song "Siroi Yami no Naka" in Cowboy Bebop, for those who don't know about them.



not an album but i have a bunch of tracks. anything in particular you were after? PM me about it.



also, lol@soulja boy.
just lol.


----------



## azuken (Feb 2, 2008)

New PIMP:

Link removed


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 2, 2008)

So, since I'm going to spread my love for these guys, what better place than here?

ArtOfficial - So much awesome in one place is truly reality warping.  It dances wonderfully and energetically on the line of Jazz and Hip Hop, instead of one taking the backseat, they both take active influence in the sound.  This is what Jazz Hop is supposed to sound like, it's not Hip Hop with Jazz in the background, it's a beautiful marriage of two amazing genres of music.  

Get it, now.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 2, 2008)

SMH @ Souljah Boy and Gza

Gza lost for looking like an angry old man

Souljah Boy lost for being Souljah Boy.


----------



## furious styles (Feb 2, 2008)

lmfao @ soulja boy accusing gza of having five minutes of fame.

the irony. oh christ the irony.


----------



## mow (Feb 2, 2008)

super barrio bros is the bomb. between this and Mega Ran Im an utterly satisfed geek hop tard.

GZA lost the moment he even bothered to acknowdlge the existance of a viral infection that is soulja boy. if anythign, he has no right to be angry abotu Soulja boy, cause thats just fuckign dumb. if you wanna get pissed get pissy abotu the people spinning soulja boy, those brainless drons are the problem, soulja boy is just making money of it. and quite frankly, takign advantage of fiscally able idiots is as legit as it gets. - points for GZA


----------



## kayos (Feb 2, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> SMH @ Souljah Boy and Gza
> 
> Gza lost for looking like an angry old man
> 
> Souljah Boy lost for being Souljah Boy.


well lets be serious...isnt that why we like the wu and krs etc etc?

they're *all* angry old black men.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 2, 2008)

Not really, some Wu members complain way to much.


----------



## furious styles (Feb 2, 2008)

So we can sit around and pontificate on how Soulja Boy and this dance pop movement in hip hop is total bullshit but GZA can't? Hypocritical. Yes his stating it is different because he's a rapper but come on; he's right.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 2, 2008)

I have no problem with Souljah Boy or his fans. Hip-Hops always been filled with dumb shit.

*Hammer Dances*


Half the Wu members are  cause 8 Diagrams flopped so they're all going crazy.


----------



## furious styles (Feb 2, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> I have no problem with Souljah Boy or his fans.



I .. can no longer trust anything you say.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 2, 2008)

*cranks dat while eating Master P rap snacks*


----------



## mow (Feb 2, 2008)

^ XD

sincwe we are on the topic of the Wu; who hear also thinks it's one of the most boring music releases to grace the scathing surface of mankind's earlobes? becuase i was just spinning it two days ago and honestly, that thing is as dead as the bass work on Kind of blue


----------



## Space Jam (Feb 2, 2008)

lol no matter what happens or whats said, at the end of the day Gza is still 20x the "emcee" 50 cent and Soulja boi will ever be, and since they all rap(i guess u could call 50 cent and soulja boi rap) thats all that really matters.


----------



## furious styles (Feb 2, 2008)

170 said:


> ^ XD
> 
> sincwe we are on the topic of the Wu; who hear also thinks it's one of the most boring music releases to grace the scathing surface of mankind's earlobes? becuase i was just spinning it two days ago and honestly, that thing is as dead as the bass work on Kind of blue



i didn't listen to the new wu album. i'm happy with nineties wu and that's all i'll ever need. that and the solo gems, such as liquid swords and more recently fishscale.

and did you just take a shot at my favorite blues/jazz album?


----------



## jkingler (Feb 2, 2008)

I think he did. I also think you need to let moe show you other jazz albums. XD


----------



## furious styles (Feb 2, 2008)

bah. i don't need no help from no wu-hatin, miles dissin moe.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 3, 2008)

Damn. My homie just won tickets to KRS-One but we can't get a ride


----------



## Deepest-Tempest (Feb 4, 2008)

*Whatch owuut...*

Any rap songs that make fun of idiots who end up in jail?  My half-bro loves hardcore hip hop but is a delusional idiot, mama's boy, & a house leech.  I want him to hear beats & flows that have to do with the kind hell that is "da pig pen".  The kind of pens where you have to "watch your back" when dropin' da soap.

(Crap, I must be evil for posting things about my HB in jail.)


----------



## mow (Feb 4, 2008)

Buck 65's _spread 'em _ is just what you are looking for


----------



## Perverse (Feb 4, 2008)

moe, I finally got Mega Ran. How much nerdy win is it?! <3


----------



## mow (Feb 4, 2008)

aint it just the best thing ever? wait till i send you super bario bros, epic nerdism to the extreme XD


----------



## Perverse (Feb 4, 2008)

Dude, I had that before YOU did. 

I got it nearly straight after del found it on rapdungeon.


----------



## mow (Feb 4, 2008)

ya'll gotta spread the love faster you lazy bastards XD


----------



## Perverse (Feb 4, 2008)

Haha sorry. I didn't do much pimping back then with my shitty internets.

Well, I have a few hiphop pimps lined up anyway.


----------



## jkingler (Feb 4, 2008)

> wait till i send you super bario bros


And me. Right? And me?!


----------



## Undercovermc (Feb 4, 2008)

I even had the album cover as my avy, moe. 

To everyone, get it, if you haven't already.


----------



## Undercovermc (Feb 5, 2008)

Nas' next album _^ (use bro)_ has been pushed back again, so don't expect it this month.


----------



## furious styles (Feb 5, 2008)

At least it's not as bad as Detox .. which is becoming Duke Nukem : Forever level ...


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 5, 2008)

Undercovermc said:


> I even had the album cover as my avy, moe.
> 
> To everyone who digs nerdcore, get it, if you haven't already.



Fixed. It was expected for Nas to get pushed back anyway, I mean it's February and no mention of a single. Probably have to wait till next fall, 'cause that's when all the big names drop'. :/


----------



## RugaRell (Feb 5, 2008)

Whats the news on nas? last i heard was he might be getting dropped from dej jam


----------



## Undercovermc (Feb 6, 2008)

*Rich Boy ft. Nas, Lil' Wayne & John Legend - Ghetto Rich (Remix)*

Rich Boy isn't worth listening to, but Nas' verse on this track is fire and Lil' Wayne's is one of the best he's done recently.


----------



## DA Dave (Feb 6, 2008)

^ Just heard that this morning, def a hot track, I got nothing against Rich Boy either.

though NaS verse does pump me up more for his next album _^ (use bro)_ lol


----------



## furious styles (Feb 6, 2008)

I actually don't mind Rich Boy really. Throw Some D's and that other popular track he had > Soulja Boy, Hurricane Shit, etc.

[edit] didn't like much about that track though.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 6, 2008)

H4x said:


> Whats the news on nas? last i heard was he might be getting dropped from dej jam



Latest thing I heard is his album getting pushed back. That thing about him gettin dropped was a rumor, Def Jam confirmed it was bullshit.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Feb 6, 2008)

Still waitin on the Seventh Seal here.


----------



## Bender (Feb 6, 2008)

Btw what y'all think of Young Jeezy's music?


----------



## Uchiha Madara5 (Feb 6, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Btw what y'all think of Young Jeezy's music?



He used to be my favorite rapper when i was a little younger but now for some reason i have moved to Lil Wayne. But i am quite satisfied with Weezy's Music. Sometimes he may be a little random but he does make good music, and also he has a lot of songs that are already out.


----------



## KushyKage (Feb 6, 2008)

Young Jeezy's not bad, he's got that slow toasty flows you know? I like Wayne actually followed him since what Hot Boys in 98 or 99 all the way to the Carter which was a hot album.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Feb 6, 2008)

Uchiha said:


> He used to be my favorite rapper when i was a little younger but now for some reason i have moved to Lil Wayne. But i am quite satisfied with Weezy's Music. Sometimes he may be a little random *but he does make good music*, and also he has a lot of songs that are already out.



Wow. :amazed Just wow.

Weezy used to be dope, but as of lately his musik(06, 07, & 08?) = hot ass.


----------



## LayZ (Feb 7, 2008)

Hokage Naruto said:


> Still waitin on the Seventh Seal here.



You're not alone.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Feb 7, 2008)

Undercovermc said:


> *Rich Boy ft. Nas, Lil' Wayne & John Legend - Ghetto Rich (Remix)*
> 
> Rich Boy isn't worth listening to, but Nas' verse on this track is fire and Lil' Wayne's is one of the best he's done recently.



That tracks hot, Nice to hear another John Legend vocal.


----------



## KushyKage (Feb 7, 2008)

Yo anybody do or likes hip hop other than rap here?


----------



## Perverse (Feb 7, 2008)

For example, Kushy?


----------



## KushyKage (Feb 7, 2008)

Like making beats? Dj lol? hook me up with some tracks . I dont know maybe you guys B-boy an dance or somethin. 

edit: I was jus wondering if you guys know bout some hip hop events happenin


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 7, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Btw what y'all think of Young Jeezy's music?



He stepped up in 07.


----------



## Vault (Feb 7, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Btw what y'all think of Young Jeezy's music?



he's my fav rapper


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Feb 7, 2008)

Jeezy is pretty good. His rhymes have gotten much better, along with his flow. Don't believe me, just listen to his verse on "Im so hood".


----------



## KushyKage (Feb 7, 2008)

How come you guys just got into Jeezy all of a sudden? wasnt he hot at like 06 an beginin of 07


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Feb 7, 2008)

Young Jeezy?...

My favorite rappers are Guru, Blackthought, Gza, and Aesop Rock.  Though I like pretty much every artist on my ipod better than Young Jeezy.  He's had some catchy songs I guess.


----------



## furious styles (Feb 7, 2008)

Jeezy, like most radio mcs, annoys me. He had that one popular song that was ok the first 10 or so times I heard it. But that annoying speech slur he uses ..


----------



## kayos (Feb 7, 2008)

KushyKage said:


> How come you guys just got into Jeezy all of a sudden? wasnt he hot at like 06 an beginin of 07



because he was hella weak before.
hot does not equal lyrically strong, as im sure you know


----------



## RugaRell (Feb 7, 2008)

Jeezys lyrics are kinda weak, but his flow and attitude make up for it. On the way to the gym i usually bang some jeezy in the car


----------



## KushyKage (Feb 7, 2008)

kayos said:


> because he was hella weak before.
> hot does not equal lyrically strong, as im sure you know



nope hah he not so lyrical at all..He's got that hustla vibe, style most of these dealers turned rappers got these days.


----------



## DA Dave (Feb 7, 2008)

Jeezy is clever and has a nice swag, I like that dude a lot /no homo


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 7, 2008)

:laugh


----------



## delirium (Feb 8, 2008)

Bill O Reilly could eat a dick. Why they hell would you even bother responding to this dude?


----------



## KushyKage (Feb 8, 2008)

Fuckin O'reilly. Even 50 proved he's a dumbass


----------



## jkingler (Feb 8, 2008)

It's a sad day when I am actually siding with 50.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Feb 10, 2008)

So, I listened to _Stakes is High_ since it was so heavily recommended and I've got to say it's pretty nice.  I love that track with Mos Def on it, I've played it at least 5 or 6 times already.

I think I still might prefer _Buhloone Mind State_ though.  I love all those jazz beats, and Ego Trippin, En Focus, I Am I Be, and Area are all damn good tracks.

I guess my taste is just a little different.  For instance, a lot of people say their favorite Roots album is _Phrenology_, but I like _Do You Want More??_ and _Things Fall Apart_ a lot more.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Feb 10, 2008)

The Faint Smile said:


> I think I still might prefer _Buhloone Mind State_ though.  I love all those jazz beats, and Ego Trippin, En Focus, I Am I Be, and Area are all damn good tracks.



I'm downloading that right now, I'll give it a spin today.


----------



## delirium (Feb 10, 2008)

> a lot of people say their favorite Roots album is Phrenology



From my experience that's album is more of a love/hate for Roots fans. Some like the fact that they went in a different direction while some felt like maybe they abandoned themselves a little. I've also heard more people say they didn't like it compared to them liking it.

My favorite Roots album is Illadelph though with Do You Want More only a slight notch under.


----------



## Perverse (Feb 10, 2008)

I have two words for you all: Binary Star.


----------



## delirium (Feb 10, 2008)

Two more.

lol late.

jk. 

One Be Lo and Senim rip up mics for sure.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Feb 10, 2008)

Kalam Mekhar said:


> It's a sad day when I am actually siding with 50.



What's wrong with that? 50 has a point.


----------



## Zephos (Feb 10, 2008)

Call me crazy but by far I think Game Theory is the best Roots album easily, with Iladeplh in 2nd and Things Fall Apart in 3rd.


----------



## jkingler (Feb 10, 2008)

> What's wrong with that? 50 has a point.


When 50 is the more correct of two disagreeing parties...does nobody else see a problem here? XD


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 10, 2008)

Nas . . .

SMH @ That ^ (use bro) Shirt


----------



## whereistim (Feb 10, 2008)

I thought this was an intelligent hip-hop/rap discussion? And we're talking about Young Jeezy and shit like that? 

Eh. I guess Soulja Boy tickles your fancies, too.


----------



## jkingler (Feb 10, 2008)

Feel free to open a new topic of discussion. 

I don't care for Jeezy at all. 

P.S. Of the dudes mentioned on this page, though, you seem to have over looked Nas, The Roots, and Binary Star, all of whom would be considered 'intelligent,' in my opinion. Or do you disagree?


----------



## Undercovermc (Feb 11, 2008)

*Grammy awards 2008*

*Rap Album:* "Graduation," Kanye West.
*Rap Solo Performance:* "Stronger," Kanye West.
*Rap Performance by a Duo or Group:* "Southside," Common, featuring Kanye West.
*Rap/Sung Collaboration:* "Umbrella," Rihanna Featuring Jay-Z.
*Rap Song:* "Good Life," Aldrin Davis, Mike Dean, Faheem Najm & Kanye West, songwriters (J. Ingram & Q. Jones, songwriters) (Kanye West Featuring T-Pain)
*R&B Album:* "Funk This," Chaka Khan.
*R&B Song:* "No One," Dirty Harry, Kerry Brothers & Alicia Keys, songwriters (Alicia Keys).
*Contemporary R&B Album:* "Because of You," Ne-Yo.
*Female R&B Vocal Performance:* Alicia Keys
*Urban/Alternative Performance:* "Daydreamin'," Lupe Fiasco, featuring Jill Scott.


----------



## jkingler (Feb 11, 2008)

Kanye can't bitch about not getting love at the Grammy's anymore, eh? XD


----------



## mow (Feb 11, 2008)

Undercovermc said:


> *Rap Solo Performance:* "Stronger," Kanye West.



everyoen that voted for him needs to be anal raped with a an oak tree with branches still intact. fucking hell


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 11, 2008)

At least Daydreamin' won.


*listens to Food and Liquor*


----------



## delirium (Feb 11, 2008)

That list makes it look like there was 10 people in the industry  makng music last year. SMH


----------



## DA Dave (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm glad Kanye won, he deserved it.

Good performance:

Link removed


----------



## whereistim (Feb 11, 2008)

Kalam Mekhar said:


> Feel free to open a new topic of discussion.
> 
> I don't care for Jeezy at all.
> 
> P.S. Of the dudes mentioned on this page, though, you seem to have over looked Nas, The Roots, and Binary Star, all of whom would be considered 'intelligent,' in my opinion. Or do you disagree?


They're all considered intelligent. Nas is my favorite rapper, actually.

Atmosphere, Common, Rakim, Kweli, Mos Def, Pharcyde, etc. etc. generally is a sample of what I consider "intelligent" hip-hop. Doubt that a lot of these guys in this thread have any idea who they are, though.


----------



## Cax (Feb 11, 2008)

> Doubt that a lot of these guys in this thread have any idea who they are, though.



If you really think that, be prepared for a shock

You aint been here long enough to really think somethin like that, either


----------



## whereistim (Feb 11, 2008)

The general populus (at least from this last page) are talking about fucking Young Jeezy and Weezy and crap so it's kind of thrown me off.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 11, 2008)

whereistim said:


> The general populus (at least from this last page) are talking about fucking Young Jeezy and Weezy and crap so it's kind of thrown me off.



The same people talk about people like Aesop Rock, El-P, Atmosphere, The Coup and so on. 


Variety is the spice of life.


----------



## delirium (Feb 11, 2008)

> Doubt that a lot of these guys in this thread have any idea who they are, though.


----------



## jkingler (Feb 11, 2008)

> Anime F'n Sucks Balls


^Ignorant.


> Doubt that a lot of these guys in this thread have any idea who they are, though.


^...XD

Step your game up, kid. If you need help, you've come to the right place, though you apparently don't think so.


----------



## Perverse (Feb 11, 2008)

Pfft, whatchu laughin' at, delirium?

It's true man, all the people in here are riding Kanye's dick, and 50's dick, and Soulja Boy's dick. But they're wrong, Hurricane Chris is the realest rapper out. I mean, Ay Bay Bay redefined my life. Who is this Talib Kweli character? And Mos Def? They sound like fukken homosexuals.


----------



## whereistim (Feb 11, 2008)

That's right. I said it. Who wants to fight?


----------



## KushyKage (Feb 11, 2008)

LOL!! yeah my mind gets lifted to say Knaan right now, but still I go dumb on some E-40 still


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 11, 2008)

Anyone looking forward to Del's 11th Hour?


----------



## whereistim (Feb 11, 2008)

If you don't stop subtly insulting me I might leave this place altogether. 

I guess I have to use tags next time.


----------



## KushyKage (Feb 11, 2008)

yo its all good, everybody gets clowned once in awhile..

Del's new DVD you mean? Heard about it, wonder how it is..Speakin of dvds, any you guys diggin QD3 documentaries? Kid does a good job I think


----------



## Perverse (Feb 11, 2008)

You're gonna need to learn to take a joke, buddy.

It's just, you're a newbie here, and such is the initiation ritual. But you're welcome to leave.

No one's questioning your taste, in fact most of it is very good. But your ignorance of the people in this thread's dedication to good hiphop is the issue.


----------



## whereistim (Feb 11, 2008)

Perverse said:


> You're gonna need to learn to take a joke, buddy.
> 
> It's just, you're a newbie here, and such is the initiation ritual. But you're welcome to leave.
> 
> No one's questioning your taste, in fact most of it is very good. But your ignorance of the people in this thread's dedication to good hiphop is the issue.





> If you don't stop subtly insulting me I might leave this place altogether.
> 
> *I guess I have to use tags next time.*


I wish there was a sarcasm detector, too, chief.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 11, 2008)

KushyKage said:


> Del's new DVD you mean? Heard about it, wonder how it is..Speakin of dvds, any you guys diggin QD3 documentaries? Kid does a good job I think



It's his next CD, comes out in March.


----------



## Perverse (Feb 11, 2008)

I made no reference to that second sentence anywhere in my post.


----------



## KushyKage (Feb 11, 2008)

Oh what? I thought it was a dvd..I could've sworn cats were talkin bout in the record store.


----------



## whereistim (Feb 11, 2008)

Fuggedaboutit dood.


----------



## Perverse (Feb 11, 2008)

Alright, forgotten. So, the Pharcyde! You like 'em.

I need labcab, I've only got Bizarre Ride II. Pretty frickin' good, eh?


----------



## whereistim (Feb 11, 2008)

Here's a quick did-you-know fact for future references: never once was I being serious in the thread, just thought I'd let you ladies know. 

I've only got Bizarre Ride, too - I used to have Labcab on the computer until I had to get it re-formatted and all my porn, music, and Young Jeezy songs got deleted. 

That debut album is definitely their best, though.


----------



## Perverse (Feb 11, 2008)

Alright, man. But you lost Young Jeezy? Shit man, I'd be wristing myself if that happened!

Right now I'm quite into Binary Star and Rage Against The Machine (yes, they're hiphop).


----------



## whereistim (Feb 11, 2008)

You listen to Immortal Technique?


----------



## Perverse (Feb 11, 2008)

I cannot say that I ever have, though I should have by now.


----------



## KushyKage (Feb 11, 2008)

really? he's dope you should listen to him. I like his style..Hard and clever.


----------



## whereistim (Feb 11, 2008)

Technique is really into the political shit like RATM so I thought you might.


----------



## Perverse (Feb 11, 2008)

Just never got round to it, really.


----------



## furious styles (Feb 11, 2008)

Get Tech from kingler. He is the shit. Raw but with a message.


----------



## Perverse (Feb 11, 2008)

I shall.

Nice avatar, dre. Cage is a Def Jux signee right?


----------



## furious styles (Feb 11, 2008)

Indeed, he's with Jux and the cardboard city these days. One of the rawest out there. Though creating a feud with eminem way back in the late nineties was sort of a bad move.


----------



## ayoz (Feb 11, 2008)

Lupe Fiasco. The savior of Hip Hop.

"Bishop G, they told me I should come down cousin, but I flatly refuse I ain't dumb down nothing"


----------



## mow (Feb 11, 2008)

Immortal Tech/Jedi Mind Tricks is a dream ticket that makes my loins moist with joy

EDIT: fuck now. Whiney cry baby is whiney cry baby. plus hiphop doesnt need saving. Blu & Exile, Y Society, Orko, Gruff The Dread, ArtOffical, The Blend, sAul Willaims, Nas. Hiphop is alive and well*

*for the purpose of thsi argument; ignore that verments such as Soulja boy exist


----------



## ayoz (Feb 11, 2008)

Fine. How about savior of main stream Hip Hop? >_>


----------



## mow (Feb 11, 2008)

that has to do more with publicity rather than how good/soulful the artist is. I mean kayne is pulbicied just as much as  a  freak 3 cunted prostitute. but that doesnt mean said cunts arent riddled with herpes and crabs  

but for the sake of argument Talib Kweli, The Roots, Nas, Pharoah Monach


----------



## Cax (Feb 11, 2008)

How can hip hop be dead, when wu tang is forever?


----------



## Cax (Feb 11, 2008)

Somewhat worth a double post.



I know i should use some shit like imeem or whatever, but myspace seems more .. spreadable, people might actualy look at it more and thats what this is all about. I decided to do this as recreation to get my mind off shit and to dig out artist's songs which people sleep on (probably not _us_ in the MD, but for the general other-public). 

Spread the love, if you want.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 11, 2008)

cheifrocka said:


> Indeed, he's with Jux and the cardboard city these days. One of the rawest out there. Though creating a feud with eminem way back in the late nineties was sort of a bad move.



It's not like Cage had any marketability so a beef with Em did him no harm. 

Movies For The Blind was a 10/10 though.


And remember:
The underground has just as many shitty artists as the mainstream(if not more)


----------



## mow (Feb 11, 2008)

Cax said:


> How can hip hop be dead, when wu tang is forever?



wu tang is like a loaf of bread right now thanks to 8 diagrams; stale and unbuttered


----------



## jkingler (Feb 11, 2008)

saddest exchange ever said:
			
		

> promising newb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude. I've had it linked to in my sig for over a year now. So that's since before you were even a reg. XD

If you need it upped, just say so, nubbin'.


----------



## furious styles (Feb 11, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> It's not like Cage had any marketability so a beef with Em did him no harm.
> 
> Movies For The Blind was a 10/10 though.
> 
> ...



Yeah that's why I said sort of. I mean it got him pub, but at the same time a legion of hardcore em fans think he's a scrub.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Feb 11, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> Anyone looking forward to Del's 11th Hour?


Hell yes.  I've got every Del and Hiero ablum..can't wait for his new stuff.



Cax said:


> How can hip hop be dead, when wu tang is forever?



I just love that quote, even if it's more like 36 Chambers and some good singles are forever.

Immortal Technique is the shit by the way, everyone in this thread should listen to Revolutionary Vol. 2.


----------



## mow (Feb 11, 2008)

The Faint Smile said:


> I just love that quote, even if it's more like 36 Chambers and some good singles are forever.



lol comment is so veyr much lol. Faint Smile i be repping, speaking like yoda i am


----------



## RugaRell (Feb 11, 2008)

what u guys think of Esoterics most recent album egoclapper? i saw all the hype about this ablum so i decided to buy it. Really weak imo. hes capable of making better shit, although it could all have been down to 7L. anyway what u guys think?


----------



## yamoto (Feb 11, 2008)

finally i find  something like this man i have been listen hip hop/rap since birth


----------



## Perverse (Feb 11, 2008)

Kalam Mekhar said:


> Dude. I've had it linked to in my sig for over a year now. So that's since before you were even a reg. XD
> 
> If you need it upped, just say so, nubbin'.



Hit me up some.


----------



## Zephos (Feb 11, 2008)

The Faint Smile said:


> I just love that quote, even if it's more like 36 Chambers and some good singles are forever.



So...are you aware of Wu solo albums or....


----------



## jkingler (Feb 11, 2008)

For anyone interested in what this thread's about:

Check my sig's spoiler, go to the bottom bit, and peep my Immortal Technique and Mr. Lif threads, since they've been updated with fresh links. The CL is getting re-ULed, so it will be getting fresh links in a sec, too.


----------



## Cax (Feb 12, 2008)

No love for my site thing..?


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Feb 12, 2008)

Mr. Lif is so awesome, he's always unique and has good things to say.  I'm definitely going to check out that album.


Zephos said:


> So...are you aware of Wu solo albums or....



Doesn't count

No, as I said a few pages ago Gza is one of my favorite rappers, and GFK, Raekwon and ODB are all pretty awesome too.

Honestly though, 36 Chambers was their high point as a group and everyone knows it.


----------



## Vault (Feb 12, 2008)

yeah 36 chambers was straight fire

but still have high hopes for the upcoming album


----------



## Bender (Feb 12, 2008)

Yo you guys who do think will be the new leader of Hip-Hop?


----------



## DA Dave (Feb 12, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Yo you guys who do think will be the new leader of Hip-Hop?



No clue actually.

Lupe if he wasn't retiring lmao.


----------



## furious styles (Feb 12, 2008)

i will


----------



## brokenpoem (Feb 12, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Yo you guys who do think will be the new leader of Hip-Hop?



I don't particularly like the idea of a new "leader".  I like the idea of emcees in the service of Hip Hop culture, and not some leader presiding over it.


----------



## kayos (Feb 12, 2008)

The Faint Smile said:


> Immortal Technique is the shit by the way, everyone in this thread should listen to Revolutionary Vol. 2.



ehhh...I'd say he's pretty hit and miss.
when he gets it right, he gets it RIGHT

but his bad stuff is awful.


----------



## KushyKage (Feb 12, 2008)

Anybody peeped the Red Bull BC One bboy battle this year? I watch it all the time but this year sucks, at least Ronnie took it.

edit: well found some highlights on youtube, two crazy battles I guess..


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=InvnRA-3780[/YOUTUBE]
Benny vs Lilou (I hate this dude, but he's skilled still)
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t5zYXofqx3A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Sentry (Feb 12, 2008)

does any person know where i can download new hip-hop mixtapes for free. I only know of one place but the serveres are shit.


----------



## Zephos (Feb 12, 2008)

The Faint Smile said:


> Doesn't count



Thats incredibly arguable.


----------



## K-deps (Feb 12, 2008)

-Zelgadis- said:


> No clue actually.
> 
> Lupe if he wasn't retiring lmao.



Wow I he still plans on retiring The Cool was my shit

I was hoping that was some sort of sick joke. So one more from Lupe and he's done?

Can anyone do me a favor and upload Tech N9ne: Misery Loves Company
I would appreciate it.

So what's everyone think of Brother Ali?


----------



## KushyKage (Feb 12, 2008)

you listen to Tech N9ne? If you could wait until I get off work I'll do it lol


----------



## K-deps (Feb 12, 2008)

KushyKage said:


> you listen to Tech N9ne? If you could wait until I get off work I'll do it lol



Ya I just haven't gotten to MLK yet.
Ya I'll wait


----------



## JBarnz008 (Feb 12, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Yo you guys who do think will be the new leader of Hip-Hop?



Lupe Fiasco ! 

*shocker* xD


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Feb 12, 2008)

Zephos said:


> Thats incredibly arguable.



It was a joke, didn't you read the rest of the post?

@kayos, what's IT's bad stuff? It's sure not on Vol. 2...Vol. 1 was more inconsistent imo but pretty much every track is amazing on Vol. 2.  I'm sure some people might not agree with all that he says but it's pretty much impossible to offend me so it's ok.


----------



## delirium (Feb 12, 2008)

First of all.. when has there ever been a leader for hip hop? I don't think in all it's history that there's ever been one person to carry hip hop on their back. I don't care what none of these braggin ass fools are telling you. It takes not just music maker, but music listener to take this hip hop shit to where it needs to be.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Feb 12, 2008)

I think for that question you just have to listen to the first track of Black on Both Sides.


----------



## KushyKage (Feb 12, 2008)

words of wisdom from del. Yeah people get the hell up your asses and do some hip hop. Its not what hip hop can do for you its what you can do for hip hop. Give somethin back to your culture..a leader will come, for now we need new innovators.

edit: Oh and to say leader of Hip Hop is pretty damn big. He has to be down with all 4 elements.


----------



## Karmaxx (Feb 12, 2008)

**Sneaks in back door of thread* *


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 13, 2008)

The Faint Smile said:


> It was a joke, didn't you read the rest of the post?
> 
> @kayos, what's IT's bad stuff? .



His freestyles, his mixtapes, and so on for the most part. His live performances are also very iffy.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 13, 2008)

Nas just released a commercial

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mjfc8AuVTys[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Midus (Feb 13, 2008)

If its not too much trouble, can someone look through my LastFM page and then Recommend some stuff based on what I like?


----------



## Perverse (Feb 13, 2008)

You like Papoose. Not many Papoose fans I know of in the MD. Hmm, I'd try some Binary Star, I really feel them. Reflection Eternal, definitely some Madlib. Joe Budden. That's enough for now.


----------



## Lamb (Feb 13, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> Nas just released a commercial
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mjfc8AuVTys[/YOUTUBE]



classic                .


----------



## kayos (Feb 13, 2008)

The Faint Smile said:


> @kayos, what's IT's bad stuff? It's sure not on Vol. 2...Vol. 1 was more inconsistent imo but pretty much every track is amazing on Vol. 2.  I'm sure some people might not agree with all that he says but it's pretty much impossible to offend me so it's ok.





mystictrunks said:


> His freestyles, his mixtapes, and so on for the most part. His live performances are also very iffy.



pretty much.

what he says, as in the political shit...its not offensive. i dont think he got it right in some cases, and to be fair he comes off as a bit conspiracy theorist at times, which sort of discredits him a bit (think Ras Kass)...but thats not what im talking about.

I just think some, no...a reasonably fair amount...of his shit just aint kickin *shrug*
When he takes time though, i.e. for albums...he seems to put down some seriously ill shit.

EDIT : also, didnt Rassassination predict that whole "white guy buying ^ (use bro)" thing? LMFAO


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh ok, I don't listen to that stuff so that explains it.  To be fair on his site he says he has no part in releasing the bootlegs and mixtapes so it's kind of unfair to judge him for that.  

I'm definitely looking forward to his next album, the single on his site was damn good.

Binary Star and Papoose...never listened to them.  Am I missing out?


----------



## KushyKage (Feb 13, 2008)

^ are you guys talkin bout immortal technique?? lol I kinda dig those Illuminatti conspiracy shit they be spittin. That goes way back to Krs, Chuck D and em..


----------



## Bender (Feb 13, 2008)

delirium said:


> First of all.. when has there ever been a leader for hip hop? I don't think in all it's history that there's ever been one person to carry hip hop on their back. I don't care what none of these braggin ass fools are telling you. It takes not just music maker, but music listener to take this hip hop shit to where it needs to be.



Wasn't Tupac the leader of Hip-Hop?


----------



## kayos (Feb 13, 2008)

KushyKage said:


> ^ are you guys talkin bout immortal technique?? lol I kinda dig those Illuminatti conspiracy shit they be spittin. That goes way back to Krs, Chuck D and em..



ehhh theres only so much of it i can handle.
some of it is just stupid IMO


----------



## Perverse (Feb 13, 2008)

Listened to Revolutionary Vol. 1. Dance with the Devil is an awesome track, it kinda reminds me of Joe Budden's Three Sides To A Story.


----------



## Sasori (Feb 13, 2008)

Perverse said:


> Listened to Revolutionary Vol. 1. Dance with the Devil is an awesome track, it kinda reminds me of Joe Budden's Three Sides To A Story.


Yes. Verily. Tech's superior though.


----------



## KushyKage (Feb 13, 2008)

I guess not everybody believes in it. you probably talking bout "Bin laden didn't shoot down the building, it was you n!##@ it was you!" lol.


----------



## Sasori (Feb 13, 2008)

^ lol

Also Papoose is good, whoever mentioned it on the previous page. Bit too hyped though.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Feb 13, 2008)

That Bin Laden song cracks me up...

IT has some thoroughly researched facts to go along with some of his more outrageous claims though.  Honestly I agree with most of his stances outside of tracks like Bin Laden.

When he tells a story like You Never Know and Dance with the Devil I can't think of too many people who top that stuff.


----------



## delirium (Feb 13, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Wasn't Tupac the leader of Hip-Hop?



lol wut?

You know because of Big and Tupac Hip Hop was divided for a while and there was a lot of violence that came from it, right? Completely counterintuitive to the whole ideals that Hip Hop is based on. KRS or Public Enemy are much closer to be hailed as "leader" and even then they weren't doing it by themselves. Artists like Rakim, Brand Nubian, X Clan, Tribe, De La etc were putting dope music out and making HIp Hop what it is today.

Not to take away from Tupac though. He made music that moved people's emotions. That's great. But one person is not going to be leading this movement. Especially not someone who caused violence within the community. If you're going to fight, fight someone trying to take your freedom. Not just because some guy is from the other side of the country.


----------



## KushyKage (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh Immortal is still crisp no matter what he says lol. I think he's biggest flaw is he's too smart for his own good, an thats not even that bad. Yeah I agree he kills in story things.


----------



## Bass (Feb 13, 2008)




----------



## furious styles (Feb 13, 2008)

ahahaha .. oh god i can't stop laughing now.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Feb 13, 2008)

That's pretty amazing, man I love those guys.  They really live up to their name.


----------



## KushyKage (Feb 13, 2008)

LOL yeah mystic showed it yesterday I think, shit these guy's are hilarious. 

Hmm I wanted to pimp some Public Enemy and the latest Krs/Marley Marl. Some classics..


----------



## Bass (Feb 13, 2008)

KushyKage said:


> LOL yeah mystic showed it yesterday I think, shit these guy's are hilarious.



Oops, my bad.

It's called advertisement.


----------



## Dan (Feb 13, 2008)

This song here is fire.

Pharoah kills it.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AdGe4sKgA-s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dan (Feb 13, 2008)

cool, its sounds alright.


----------



## KushyKage (Feb 14, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> For a while?
> 
> Man, It's divided even still to this  day.
> 
> ...



Whats divided?? East and West you mean? 

Well Krs tryna make people work together, never fake an always positive. He's 40+ and still rappin probably would beat most this commercial cats in a battle. He's seen hip hop which he helped design grow to this day. He understands and has years of knowledge and experience in all 4 Hip Hop Elements. He never sold out. He put Hip Hop and South Bronx on the map. He basically introduced hip hop to the world and gave birth to rappers. He won countless battles, he wasnt the first to ever introduce a lyrical battle but he was on alot and important battles. He's from at time of Golden Age where bling, and ya g status dont matter if you dont got skills on the mic, it was real. What else can I say man..I think we all owe a lil somethin to this guy. No other rappers out there are like him so yeah closest thing to leader.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 14, 2008)

KRS isn't a leader. The guys makes good music but some on he's an asshole to everyone he doesn't consider "hip-hop" he's a bitter old man who's out of touch with this generation and has been for years. 

KRS = Hip-Hop's angry old grandfather.


----------



## mow (Feb 14, 2008)

I'd rather have an agry old grandfather remindign me of my roots than a mindless young uncle buying me soulja boy singles


----------



## kayos (Feb 14, 2008)

Perverse said:


> Listened to Revolutionary Vol. 1. Dance with the Devil is an awesome track, it kinda reminds me of Joe Budden's Three Sides To A Story.



that track was...not good.
I was not impressed.
Nice message and all, but the track itself was nothing special.
to me, he sacrificed lyrical dexterity and creativity for pure impact. he went for the shock factor instead of doing something smart - like he's supposedly well known for - and to me, that was a bad move.

The track could have been brilliant, considering IT's wordplay and vocabulary...but it was written far too basic and the whole point is apparently easily misconstrued (take a look at discussions of the song on popular boards).

Its like the hip hop equivalent of "in the air tonight" but without the production genius. Hopefully you actually understand what I mean by that.



mystictrunks said:


> KRS = Hip-Hop's angry old grandfather.



lol...that kinda strengthens his claim to leadership.
you've seen the godfather, right?

but yeah, I get what you mean. Back in the late 80s and early 90s, KRS was one of the leading members of the hip hop movement. But since then, so much has changed that we cant really consider him in the same way. It would be nice if things were still the same, where hip hop was a viable means of edutainment, and it was easy to justify the violence...but unfortunately, hip hop de-generated and stopped being the voice of the poor and righteous.

His verse on the remix of "Classic" was nice though, and not entirely out of touch with this generation. Making kids listen to KRS is sort of like making them watch Boyz N The Hood. The messages are there, and hit hard...but they just dont get through anymore.


----------



## KushyKage (Feb 14, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> KRS isn't a leader. The guys makes good music but some on he's an asshole to everyone he doesn't consider "hip-hop" he's a bitter old man who's out of touch with this generation and has been for years.
> 
> KRS = Hip-Hop's angry old grandfather.



I dont think he's out of touch, he's still necessary. Besides if his music is still rockin crowds today that means he never really lost his connection to the people as an mc. Well in an era where T.I., Lil Wayne, and Kanye are considered top rappers, I dont think he'd fit in very much. But thats why he never retired I guess, he probably felt he's needed today. Its a shame cuz he was a pioneer of this shit, I'd be pissed if the culture I helped build goes the other way.


----------



## Deepest-Tempest (Feb 14, 2008)

*Hip-hop isn't supposed to be just a fad...*



KushyKage said:


> I dont think he's out of touch, he's still necessary. Besides if his music is still rockin crowds today that means he never really lost his connection to the people as an mc. Well in an era where T.I., Lil Wayne, and Kanye are considered top rappers, I dont think he'd fit in very much. But thats why he never retired I guess, he probably felt he's needed today. Its a shame cuz he was a pioneer of this shit, I'd be pissed if the culture I helped build goes the other way.



A lot of "kids" these days don't know what hip-hop was originally about.  It was at the end of the 1980s that sealed hip-hop's fate along with pop music.  At this time, hip hop split into factions: alternative hip hop & turntablism on one side, pop hip-hop on the other.  Many big-ass record labels made hip-hop just fad, not the culture that it actually represents.  Too many "hip-pop" artists these days make a big deal about sex, money, drugs, & shiny wheel rims in many of their songs, not about the art of breakdancing or graffiti that originally was part of the scene.


----------



## Deepest-Tempest (Feb 14, 2008)

*Alternative rap is now part of my beats...*



KushyKage said:


> exactly! it wasnt about the culture anymore, people were getting paid by exploiting it, and it got ridiculous. The industry was getting paid and the best rappers were forgotten. Its like rappers nowadays come from factory assembly lines. Heh thats why Im even happy for Djs who rock Drum an Bass an what not cuz at least then they get noticed. Apparently nowadays rappers and they status are more important, as before they were nothin more than MCs who introduce the Djs lol



This the reason why I've made alternative/underground hip-hop part of my repertoire of beats, along with drum 'n' bass & breakbeat/big beat music.  I am still looking for artists that are not baited by $$$ to become part of the overbloated pop scene.


----------



## KushyKage (Feb 14, 2008)

yeah, same reasons why I venture out of hip hop sometimes. Still even if its considered different types of music, I still think drum and bass/break beat/ or even electro is still Hip Hop.


----------



## jdama (Feb 14, 2008)

I think Bambataa himself might be inclined to agree with you, as hip hop very early on was a hybrid, people called his brand of it "electro-funk".

Be it hip hop, funk, drum and bass; it all has its roots in the breakbeat that James Brown (RIP) created. 

But then again, this may be overgeneralizing a tad.... good music is just what it is.


----------



## KushyKage (Feb 14, 2008)

So true, in a QD3 documentary some MCs believe James Brown was the first ever MC lol..


----------



## BAD BD (Feb 14, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> KRS isn't a leader. The guys makes good music but some on he's an asshole to everyone he doesn't consider "hip-hop" he's a bitter old man who's out of touch with this generation and has been for years.
> 
> KRS = Hip-Hop's angry old grandfather.



And rightfully so.


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 14, 2008)

Tell me why is their so much Lil Wayne worship? I never got it. To me he was always a candy rapper. Even now he seems like a candy rapper who pretends to be deep sometimes and people eat it up.


----------



## KushyKage (Feb 14, 2008)

Yo really now fuck wayne lol..this copy and pasted but yeah 



> Yo Check this out!!! I just downloaded lil wayne's latest Mixtape which is I dont know when this shit was released (find an tell me pls), *But I have never heard this before*, I swear!!. Anyways He comes up with this line..and in one battle I came up with a similar fucking line!!! this shit is messed up..but yo who do you think gots a harder line??? LOL!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have the song if you guys want to hear it..


----------



## Man in Black (Feb 14, 2008)

I have not heard anyone talmbout that Ether.

That's stuff you need to know.

You know?

That shit that burn slow.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 14, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> KRS isn't a leader. The guys makes good music but some on he's an asshole to everyone he doesn't consider "hip-hop" he's a bitter old man who's out of touch with this generation and has been for years.
> 
> KRS = Hip-Hop's angry old grandfather.



Only recently he's made some comments about 50 Cent I disagree with completely but he has the right to his opinion. And seriously fuck 'this generation' of rap which has emitted almost nothing but wackness for years. His messages are in touch with today's real hip-hop artists and audience.


----------



## delirium (Feb 14, 2008)

Isn't KRS putting up a Hip Hop city? 

He does WAAY more for Hip Hop than any of these cats who are just making money _off_ of Hip Hop.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Feb 14, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_sqaBna9mA0[/YOUTUBE]

Blu - Just Another Day.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 14, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> Tell me why is their so much Lil Wayne worship? I never got it. To me he was always a candy rapper. Even now he seems like a candy rapper who pretends to be deep sometimes and people eat it up.



If he actually had versatility and songwriting ability he'd be a good MC. But since he can't write a complete song to save his life and he rhymes about the same 2-5 subjects on every song he wastes his potential. 



Snake_108 said:


> Only recently he's made some comments about 50 Cent I disagree with completely but he has the right to his opinion. And seriously fuck 'this generation' of rap which has emitted almost nothing but wackness for years. His messages are in touch with today's real hip-hop artists and audience.


What's a "real" artist and audience. There have been dozens of wack artists for decades. From the 80's to now wackness has always dominated and bullshit has always gotten more than "real" hip-hop.


Oh yea, anyone hear about this?


----------



## KushyKage (Feb 14, 2008)

Really, F lil wayne now..stole my shine..

Yep I agree except Krs is proven, he's far from wack since he beat cats in battles.


----------



## delirium (Feb 14, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> Oh yea, anyone hear about this?



Wow.. what a fucking powerhouse of a group. I hope they come through with some shit.


----------



## furious styles (Feb 14, 2008)

delirium said:


> Wow.. what a fucking powerhouse of a group. I hope they come through with some shit.



I hope it isn't a hoax.


----------



## delirium (Feb 14, 2008)

Yeah.. it almost sounds too good. I mean.. look at those names and on top of that PREMO behind the boards? Wow.


----------



## brokenpoem (Feb 14, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> Oh yea, anyone hear about this?



Holy Shit.

"Thinking of a master plan..."

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZElWBsoyvUo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LayZ (Feb 14, 2008)

The Blu video was dope. 

The idea of "The Masters" group is mind blowing.


----------



## Bender (Feb 14, 2008)

Btw can you people tell me why people think T.I.'s music fucking gold?


----------



## Man in Black (Feb 14, 2008)

The Masters seem dope.

But Nas and Rakim's verses will kill everyone.

Especially Rakim.

"Age don't matter in the booth when ya flow stays submerged in the foutain of youth."


----------



## furious styles (Feb 14, 2008)

T.I. had a couple of listen-able singles and beyond that he's as good as any other shitty chart rapper. I liked the synths on "What You Know."


----------



## Dan (Feb 14, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Btw can you people tell me why people think T.I.'s music fucking gold?


Because people like his music and buy his album.

Thing I don't get with certain people, I'm not targeting you. But people think just because they don't like a certain musician everyone must not like them.


----------



## KushyKage (Feb 14, 2008)

east coast all stars huh? Primo's on the one twos should be tight


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 15, 2008)

cheifrocka said:


> T.I. had a couple of listen-able singles and beyond that he's as good as any other shitty chart rapper. I liked the synths on "What You Know."



Trap Muzik was a fantastic album imo.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 15, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> What's a "real" artist and audience. There have been dozens of wack artists for decades. From the 80's to now wackness has always dominated and bullshit has always gotten more than "real" hip-hop.



A real artist and audience respects KRS-One .. my point was to disagree with your view that he can't be a leader because he's "out of touch" with this generation, which has been _way_ worse than the 90's and 80's. 

I don't think I believe this Masters thing is real, too good to be true. :/


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 15, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> A real artist and audience respects KRS-One .. my point was to disagree with your view that he can't be a leader because he's "out of touch" with this generation, which has been _way_ worse than the 90's and 80's.
> 
> I don't think I believe this Masters thing is real, too good to be true. :/



How does respecting someone make you real? Worse than the 80's and 90's lets be serious and take the nostalgia glasses off. The 80's were filled with corny production for the most part and simple A B C rhyme schemes most of the time. For every Brand Nubian you had 100 corny artists rhyming cat with hat like it was something new. The 90's were filled with people your Master P's, Puffy, corny groups riding on the coat tails of others. And remember in both of these eras MC Hammer and Vanilla Ice became the top-selling rappers of all time.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 15, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> How does respecting someone make you real? Worse than the 80's and 90's lets be serious and take the nostalgia glasses off. The 80's were filled with corny production for the most part and simple A B C rhyme schemes most of the time. For every Brand Nubian you had 100 corny artists rhyming cat with hat like it was something new. The 90's were filled with people your Master P's, Puffy, corny groups riding on the coat tails of others. And remember in both of these eras MC Hammer and Vanilla Ice became the top-selling rappers of all time.



The massive difference you're conveniently overlooking is that corny guys weren't popular with a hip-hop audience. There's always garbage but nowadays the guys in the spotlight are wack or average at best. Vanilla Ice & MC Hammer weren't genuinely popular in musical circles be honest .. the popular artists of this generation aren't nearly as good .. and my original point wasn't even about the state of hip-hop, it's about you saying KRS-One needs to be respected by this generation to be worthy .. since when did this generation of hip-hop become so important that KRS himself needs their props to be worthy of being a leader figure for hip-hop. His qualifications are set in stone!


----------



## KushyKage (Feb 16, 2008)

Oh man, you know you're right its cuz of wackness in the 80s 90s and to this day that Krs has not retired. Basically he stoods out more, by acting as a counter to these terrible mcs lol. These rappers must learn lol, if you want him to retire stop givin the man somethin to write about


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 16, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> The massive difference you're conveniently overlooking is that corny guys weren't popular with a hip-hop audience. There's always garbage but nowadays the guys in the spotlight are wack or average at best. Vanilla Ice & MC Hammer weren't genuinely popular in musical circles be honest ..


And neither are many of the best selling artists of today.



> the popular artists of this generation aren't nearly as good .. and my original point wasn't even about the state of hip-hop, it's about you saying KRS-One needs to be respected by this generation to be worthy .. since when did this generation of hip-hop become so important that KRS himself needs their props to be worthy of being a leader figure for hip-hop. His qualifications are set in stone!



This generation of hip-hop is important because, it's this generation not the 90's or the 80's anymore. You have guys like Eminem, Lupe, Talib Kweli, and all the underground guys dropping good album after good album and half those guys don't even care about the 80's.


----------



## mow (Feb 16, 2008)

Gagle is the shit man. DJ Mitsu The beats is such a chilled cat. I wish he'd work with Blu or Insight


----------



## delirium (Feb 17, 2008)

^^Dude.. Bust the Facts & Superego are my shit. When these japanese cats do it right.. they do it riiiiiiiiight. xD


----------



## Yosha (Feb 17, 2008)

Could someone send me some ceschi?


----------



## JBarnz008 (Feb 17, 2008)

LayZ said:


> The Blu video was dope.



That's what I've been bumping since I came across it, dunno if this means another project from him, but can't wait. He should always rap personal.


----------



## Man in Black (Feb 18, 2008)

Just when things seemed the same, and the whole scene is lame

I come and reign with the unexplained for the brains till things change.


----------



## little nin (Feb 19, 2008)

JB the Jedi said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_sqaBna9mA0[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Blu - Just Another Day.


love the video

about this masters thing, the wiki link doesn't work 



anyone know about that new record?


----------



## mow (Feb 19, 2008)

my god, the beat, the flow, the mood. so much fucking soul in you Blu, so much fuckign soul <333

[being a twat] who cares about LupEND when we've got BluSTART? [/being a twat. but an accurate twat]


----------



## little nin (Feb 19, 2008)

FUCK YEAH!!!!!!! 

i like that comment 

rep for the moe


----------



## mow (Feb 19, 2008)

moe, dropin common sense since '85 

srsly tho, you cant calculate the soul in this bloke. this has been a bad month all over, but damn if this tune didnt get me lifted and puta  smile in my face and a bounce in my step. and if music doesnt do that, then what's the point of it all?

yo cats i'll be needing his _Lifted EP_ plz


----------



## little nin (Feb 19, 2008)

exactly. i think i should quote every post you make man lol.

i came accross the foreign exchange last month "Connected" loved it 

and when did Blu cut his hair?


----------



## mow (Feb 19, 2008)

haha thansk xD

and wow. foreign exchange is a diamond man! damn i cant believe how long it's been since i spun it.

_feel connected you yeah~_

i think this was pre fro XD

EDIT:


----------



## little nin (Feb 19, 2008)

it's elegance


----------



## Bass (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 19, 2008)

That Blu track is cool. Promising emcee he is.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Feb 20, 2008)

170 said:


> my god, the beat, the flow, the mood. so much fucking soul in you Blu, so much fuckign soul <333
> 
> [being a twat] who cares about LupEND when we've got BluSTART? [/being a twat. but an accurate twat]



I'm pretty sure we care about both of them equally. 

If Lupe is really ending then we have another breath of fresh air to listen to in this game.


----------



## little nin (Feb 20, 2008)

^ which is why Lupe shouldn't do this ending, we may forget about him quicker than expected and the effect would be wasted

bet he's doing a Jay on us


----------



## mow (Feb 20, 2008)

Lupe said:
			
		

> i no get hug, me want hug, me trow tantrum if no hug


_
The cool_ was solid. epically more than _F&L_ (but then again, anything is. SEE WAT I DID THAR? ) but christ man, grow a pair, you do it cause you love hip hop not cause you want the dough and the bukakae love. I mean sure it would be sweet and all, but how many giant hiphop musicians who redifine the genre again and again get the love they trully deserve even thoguh their work is both mainstream accessible and filled with heart+soul?
(if you couldnt figure out the aswer it's borderline nada)

and publicizing and wailing about it like that too? what a fcuking lame ass marketing guilt trip "_buy my shit you now becuase you'll never hear any new shit again. and you know why? cause you dont show me enough sales love and you dont deserve me !_" 

Tosser. what an absolute tosser. He farts foul gastric residue and no fresh air. That's why I keep punting Lupe all the time and hype and praise Blu so much. I dont mind music twats, but christ. at least be a twat with soul and some principles.


----------



## little nin (Feb 20, 2008)

be a twat and still in the industry!

you make more sales when you're still in the game and complaining about shit, look at Kanye


----------



## mow (Feb 20, 2008)

tou-fucking-che mate XD

dont even get me started about kanye


----------



## little nin (Feb 20, 2008)

i know, lets leave him under the carpet


----------



## mow (Feb 20, 2008)

hide him like a meat loaf under the carpet that your close one prepared that you thorougly think is the worst tasting meat loaf ever made but dont want to offend them by saying it publicly cause everyone in the table is faux-loving it?

I see what you did there


----------



## little nin (Feb 20, 2008)

hmmm

does march have any interesting releases?


----------



## Vault (Feb 20, 2008)

rick ross - TRILLA


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Feb 20, 2008)

Just browsing this section and then I stumbled upon this. I like it alot( it's very soothing compared to what I normally go for), but



170 said:


> haha thansk xD
> 
> and wow. foreign exchange is a diamond man! damn i cant believe how long it's been since i spun it.
> 
> ...


----------



## frozenfishsticks (Feb 20, 2008)

What do y'all think of Pete Rock's new album, _NY's Finest_? You can listen to it on his . I've never listened to him, although I've known about him for quite some time. I'm only on track four though, so I can't say much, except that the beats are pretty sparse, and his rhymes are pretty good. There isn't really anything that stands out, at least not yet.


----------



## Last of the Ushihas (Feb 20, 2008)

Intellegent rap, to a stereotypical rap-hater(like I _was_) sounds impossible to create.

But then I listen to some of the stuff in this thread, I'm surprised, but it changed my perspective on rap. They can actually talk about more than sex and violence.

I like rap again, thank you thread.


----------



## furious styles (Feb 20, 2008)

UchihaKings said:


> Intellegent rap, to a stereotypical rap-hater(like I _was_) sounds impossible to create.
> 
> But then I listen to some of the stuff in this thread, I'm surprised, but it changed my perspective on rap. They can actually talk about more than sex and violence.
> 
> I like rap again, thank you thread.



You have come to the right place, young 'un.


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Feb 20, 2008)

Love Moves In Mysterious Ways

Note, this is *not* the official video. This is someone's interpretation of it. I thought it was well done and I'm looking forward to CRS in 2008.


----------



## competitionbros (Feb 21, 2008)

Most_Valuable_Playa said:


> Thousand Foot Krutch
> 
> Note, this is *not* the official video. This is someone's interpretation of it. I thought it was well done and I'm looking forward to CRS in 2008.





That was pretty well done, I hope their album lives up to the hype.


----------



## little nin (Feb 21, 2008)

Redux-shika boo said:


> Just browsing this section and then I stumbled upon this. I like it alot( it's very soothing compared to what I normally go for), but
> 
> 
> 
> which artists are singing in this track? I googled & wikipedia and found out Foreign Exchange is composed of Nicole and Phonte, and that the latter is affiliated with Little brother. However, I still can't figure all the people actually singing. --



i think i'm gonna have to get my pimp on


----------



## Perverse (Feb 21, 2008)

Do it. I haven't any TFE. But I like Nicolay.


----------



## little nin (Feb 21, 2008)

i love the album, it's getting done 

The Foreign Exchange - Connected


----------



## Slug (Feb 22, 2008)

super simple lyrics, but on beat, super flow.


*Spoiler*: _ ygm_ 



Rough, rugged and raw, nobody saw us
So I smashed through the windows and dashed with it all
Didn't even leave the broken glass
Put it all in the van and took it home to stash.
We don't bargain, we throw darts man
No money, pull honeys at the park jam
So give it up this is Sean and Ant's stage
Your is on the floor with your permanent mad face
You hit last place like you didn't know you would
And caught a bad case like you never over stood
Damn shame just a waste of track tape
I bet them raps taste just like an ash tray
You kittens gotta be kiddin'
All that hyperbole your spittin' is probably bitten
Look at the teeth marks check the dental records
Go take a second to locate them exits, bitch
Believe it's time for you to believe it
Clean out your desk and turn the keys in
It's termination day for these half wits
Flappin' them lips from the cradle to the casket
You mundane like Sunday traffic
About as much threat as a wet book of matches
They show me where the mic was I grabbed it
Took the stage and made the fans feel fantastic
Atmos follow with the fear
Don't be talking off my ear
While I'm swallowing my beer
Get the fuck outta here with your act
Same type of cat that likes to talk shit behind your back
Stab it, in your face like what's happening
The brighter the lights the bugs come it attracts em'
Nowadays I keep to self so tell your girlfriend to take her eyes off of my belt buckle
So fuckin' hungry the tummy rumble
Gotta be more then just another monkey's uncle
So I'm a get dumb this album
And do it like I don't give a damn about the outcome
Slide past the trash that's hatin'
Slit the tree in half and crack the pavement
Wrote graffiti on the mainstream application
Was validated enough we had the ladies masturbatin'
After Satan laughs his ass off
We'll all love hip hop
We'll all have bad jobs
And even there on that assembly line
I'll remember to remind you bout your empty rhymes
On lunch break I'll battle you for those cupcakes
Do it for the love or just to prove you're a fuckin' fake
And after I catch a kiss
From the receptionist
I'm gonna pose like this
I don't quit I never have
If you step in the act you better be better then that
You can talk your shit like whatever, dag
But excuse me miss we need to check your bag huh
Your stealin' now give me back my style
How does it feel tryin' to piggyback my crowd
Say it loud break it down take em' out
Like give me this
I'm young gifted and mixed

Wooooooheeeeee
[talking:]
That's what I'm talking about
Yo Ant
I wanna holler at some friends
I wanna say what's up to Plain Ole Bill
I wanna say what's up to Puck
Los Notivos, Stage 1, I Self Devine
Cool Hakim, Brother Ali, Kancer, Mole Man
Jimmy 2 Times, Budda Time, BK One,
Blueprint, The Chosen Few, my man Real Proof,
J-Bird, Kevin Peacher, Joe Good
And my little brothers Jordan and Nathan

Yo Sadiq I didn't forget about you man
Let's go get them swimming pools




and the video of the music for those who want to follow along, love the beat of it too

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]sx8HfEdZVrg[/YOUTUBE]




so... how's things been everyone?

*ED!*t: if anyone likes the sound of this, its free for download at


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Feb 22, 2008)

Most_Valuable_Playa said:


> Final Fantasy Versus XIII
> 
> Note, this is *not* the official video. This is someone's interpretation of it. I thought it was well done and I'm looking forward to CRS in 2008.




Haha damn i thought it was official.


----------



## Yosha (Feb 22, 2008)

I have been listening to ceschi alot lately.


----------



## Byakkö (Feb 23, 2008)

Ceschi's not bad. 


I have been really pissed at the "crap rap" that's been flooding the radio lately.

I'm talking about the rap that is all about a catchy dance but the song itself is just shit.
Like Soulja Boi. Or Mims.

Mainstreem rap has just sucked lately.


----------



## jkingler (Feb 23, 2008)

If you mainlined mainstream you'd fry your brain, so do it peripherally and in extreme moderation.


----------



## Bass (Feb 23, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=Q5H7IYPw40Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 23, 2008)

Trunks and MF Doom




Exclusive Track
CLICK THIS NOW



I can imagine them doing a concert together. MF Doom in his mask Trunks in a jeans jacket with a sword on his back.


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Feb 23, 2008)

What kind of sound is Aesop Rock?

And I have a question about Lupe's next song "Hip Hop Saved My Life"
They say it's just a viral video and won't play on radios.
Is this true?


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 24, 2008)

Most_Valuable_Playa said:


> What kind of sound is Aesop Rock?



It's hard to explain. At first you can't understand what he's saying(it sounds like he has a mouth full of marbles half the time) but once you catch on you realize he's on some philosophy type ish.


----------



## azuken (Feb 24, 2008)

Most_Valuable_Playa said:


> Note, this is *not* the official video. This is someone's interpretation of it. I thought it was well done and I'm looking forward to CRS in 2008.



kanye posted that on his blog. i consider it official.


----------



## Perverse (Feb 24, 2008)

Most_Valuable_Playa said:


> What kind of sound is Aesop Rock?



Dark, brooding, philosophical and twisted. That's how I'd describe Aes' sound. You need to listen to his shit a few times to get the gist of what he's trying to say, but when you do, you understand just how precise and eloquent the man is.


----------



## K-deps (Feb 24, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> It's hard to explain. At first you can't understand what he's saying(it sounds like he has a mouth full of marbles half the time) but once you catch on you realize he's on some philosophy type ish.



I agree 100% on this man. Didn't understand what he said but when I got what he was sayin it was hot. His last album was nice.


Is "Us Placers" the only CRS song so far?
And when is the album planned for.


----------



## BAD BD (Feb 24, 2008)

UchihaKings said:


> Intellegent rap, to a stereotypical rap-hater(like I _was_) sounds impossible to create.
> 
> But then I listen to some of the stuff in this thread, I'm surprised, but it changed my perspective on rap. They can actually talk about more than sex and violence.
> 
> I like rap again, thank you thread.



Your welcome

And first post in thread.


----------



## azuken (Feb 24, 2008)

Marth said:


> I agree 100% on this man. Didn't understand what he said but when I got what he was sayin it was hot. His last album was nice.
> 
> 
> Is "Us Placers" the only CRS song so far?
> And when is the album planned for.




Yeah, its the only song. as for and album From Wikipedia:

According to an interview on sohh.com with Lupe Fiasco, there are plans for a CRS album in late 2008.


----------



## Bass (Feb 24, 2008)

Most_Valuable_Playa said:


> And I have a question about Lupe's next song "Hip Hop Saved My Life"
> They say it's just a viral video and won't play on radios.
> Is this true?



I think so...well, I heard of this before. I remember an interview with him saying that Hip-Hop Saved My Life being a low-budget online video and Paris, Tokyo being his next single that will get an expensive video/radio playtime.


----------



## delirium (Feb 24, 2008)

Name me a more underrated emcee, seriously. It's criminal. Go tell your mother, your neighbor, your dentists daughter's best friend's uncle. J-live can rip a mic. Oh.. and he can do it while scratching on turn tables making a break beat.


----------



## azuken (Feb 24, 2008)

i just downloaded that album before people under the stairs. spinning it tonight.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 24, 2008)

delirium said:


> Name me a more underrated emcee, seriously..



Sticky Fingaz               .


----------



## delirium (Feb 24, 2008)

You're in for a treat, IMO. Especially in the lyrics department. J-Live has what I like to call subtle complexity. His lyrics aren't just simple smilies like, "I'm hard like a rock." but he doesn't hit you over the head with overly complex literary devices which make you grab the dictionary every other bar. You can think while letting the music just play.

That's not to take way from the production, though. Pate Rock? DJ Premier? 88 Keys? Prince Paul? Heavy hitters for sure.

--



> Sticky Fingaz .



Ah.. Onyx. Nice. What's he doing these days?


----------



## azuken (Feb 24, 2008)

I CANT FIND ANYTHING BY 88 KEYS!! Heard him on the kanye mixtape and sounds good tho.


----------



## delirium (Feb 24, 2008)

He doesn't have any albums out.. at least, I don't know of any. Here's some tracks he's done, though.

Black Star - "Thieves In The Night" - Mos Def and Talib Kweli Are Black Star
Mos Def - "Love" - Black On Both Sides
Mos Def - "Speed Law" - Black On Both Sides
Mos Def - "May-December" - Black On Both Sides
Mos Def - "Champion Requiem" - The New Danger
Talib Kweli - "Right About Now" - Right About Now: The Official Sucka Free Mix CD
The Pharcyde - "Choices" - Humboldt Beginnings
The Pharcyde - "The Uh Huh" - Humboldt Beginnings
Beanie Sigel - "Watch Your Bitches" - The Reason
Foxy Brown - "That Dude, That Chick"
3LW - "High Fashion (Be Yourself)" - A Girl Can Mack
Musiq - "Babygirl" - Juslisen
Musiq - "Juslisen: Intermission" - Juslisen
Musiq - "Dontstop" featuring Bilal - Soulstar
Musiq - "Her" - Soulstar
J-Live - "Got What It Takes" - The Best Part
J-Live - "Don't Play" - The Best Part
J-Live - "Play" - The Best Part
Schoolz of Thought - "Perpetual Motion" - From Thought To Finish
Schoolz of Thought - "eVERYthHINGSaLLrIGHT (rIGHTnOW)" - From Thought To Finish
Schoolz of Thought - "It'z Going Down, Now (Feel Good)" - From Thought To Finish
Consequence - "Rock-N-Roll (remix)" - A Tribe Called Quence: 1995 - 2004
Consequence - "Doctor, Doctor" - Take 'Em To The Cleaners
Consequence - "Train" - Take 'Em To The Cleaners
Consequence - "The Hulk" featuring John Legend - Take 'Em To The Cleaners
DJ Spinna - "The Scott Steinway Trio (Montreaux '76)" - The Beat Suite
Macy Gray - "Why Didn't You Call Me?" (remix) featuring Grafh - How Life Is
Grafh - "Keeps It Gangsta"
Grafh - "Gimme That"
Joe Budden - "Cold World" featuring Musiq


----------



## azuken (Feb 24, 2008)

He is a producer? He raps on the kanye mixtape tho. But he works with Mos Def and Talib alot, who i love both. Good stuff, his production is top notch.


----------



## delirium (Feb 24, 2008)

As for tracks that he raps on.. Look into Ohmega Watts's camp. I.E. Lightheaded and their solo albums (Othello, Braille, Ohmega Watts). He works with them a lot as well and usually you can find a verse from him on their group or solo works.


----------



## azuken (Feb 24, 2008)

Eh, not to worried about it. Are they all chi-town rappers tho? I do like the style that comes out of Chicago. Rhymfest is a highly underated MC.


----------



## delirium (Feb 24, 2008)

Nah.. They're from Oregon.

Chicago rappers do it right too, though. Typical Cats, Kidz in the Hall, The Cool Kids, Diverse, Kid Static. Some real nice talent coming from there.


----------



## azuken (Feb 24, 2008)

Oregon, really? Ive never heard from them and im from these parts.

Yeah Chicago has some great stuff. The Cool Kids are going to blow up soon and Kidz in the Hall have always been a personal favorite.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Feb 24, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> Sticky Fingaz               .




Black Trash = eargasm.


----------



## K-deps (Feb 24, 2008)

> Lupe Fiasco's lupEND in 3 Years?
> at 2/21/2008 02:57:00 PM
> 
> I just read this article it's from late January....
> ...



If this is true...then damn.


----------



## KushyKage (Feb 24, 2008)

"I _love _*business* and I love *music*. And I'll always perform," he says. "But I _hate_ the *music business*"

Lupe lol. Thought this dude was intricate..


----------



## K-deps (Feb 24, 2008)

KushyKage said:


> "I _love _*business* and I love *music*. And I'll always perform," he says. "But I _hate_ the *music business*"
> 
> Lupe lol. Thought this dude was intricate..



I guess he loves all businesses but the music biz?
IDK I didn't get that part either


----------



## KushyKage (Feb 24, 2008)

hehe yeah, cats retiring pretty early now. its a shame, i can understand the bullshit of the industry but you know if he thinks he's truth then he shouldn't stop for the sake of the culture.


----------



## Zephos (Feb 24, 2008)

delirium said:


> Name me a more underrated emcee, seriously.



Aceyalone?

But I digress, I just bought J-Lives All of the Above, havn't listened to it yet though.


----------



## delirium (Feb 24, 2008)

I don't know.. Aceyalone is definitely underrated but there's also no denying what Freestyle Fellowship's run.


----------



## Undercovermc (Feb 24, 2008)

*A preview of Nas' What It Is Produced by DJ Khalil*



The beat is sick.


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Feb 24, 2008)

> I think so...well, I heard of this before. I remember an interview with him saying that Hip-Hop Saved My Life being a low-budget online video and Paris, Tokyo being his next single that will get an expensive video/radio playtime.



Thanks. Lupe has an interesting strategy...
I hope it works well for him.
I think "Hip Hop Saved My Life" can be a youtube hit...

3 years for LUPend? I hope CRS makes up for it.



> A preview of Nas' What It Is Produced by DJ Khalil



That's one hella beat. I need to break down the lyrics though


----------



## Bass (Feb 24, 2008)

lol @ crowd nodding their heads

Hot beat though.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Feb 25, 2008)

Most_Valuable_Playa said:


> Cats in the cradle
> 
> Note, this is *not* the official video. This is someone's interpretation of it. I thought it was well done and I'm looking forward to CRS in 2008.



lol, i luv that video man. I'll be waiting on that CRS album.


----------



## Killa Cam (Feb 25, 2008)

Undercovermc said:


> *A preview of Nas' What It Is Produced by DJ Khalil*
> 
> 
> 
> The beat is sick.



I want to hear that whole shit.



mystictrunks said:


> The Game and Nelly Outshining KRS :amazed
> 
> Dark World Lightning



The Game might be bitch made but he aint a bad rapper.


----------



## KushyKage (Feb 25, 2008)

Today's topic self's construction, we all came together jus to tell you somethin
guns in school aint right to me, you gotta be the "piece" you'd like to see
See yourself free, I use my mind to talk to the future me...that shit's crazy man! but meh, not his best shit, but damn man those lines nobody ever heard before you know?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 25, 2008)

KushyKage said:


> Today's topic self's construction, we all came together jus to tell you somethin
> guns in school aint right to me, you gotta be the "piece" you'd like to see
> See yourself free, I use my mind to talk to the future me...that shit's crazy man! but meh, not his best shit, but damn man those lines nobody ever heard before you know?


It wouldn't surprise me if some people didn't even get the 'Self Destruction' reference. 
In other news, . It's not Kool Herc by the way, if you heard that on other blogs/boards. The lawsuit is doomed as soon as you read this:


> In the claim, Mr. Campbell said that Mr. Ratner and Jay-Z worked “in concert” with Barclays, and “profited from the African Slave Trade and continue to profit from these gains, through a conspiracy dating back hundreds of years and continue to date to oppress Black people, enslave them, unlawfully deport them to all corners of the Earth.”


But hey 'fight the power' I guess.


----------



## ParkingLot_PIMP (Feb 25, 2008)

Undercovermc said:


> *A preview of Nas' What It Is Produced by DJ Khalil*
> 
> 
> 
> The beat is sick.



Second beat was badass too.


----------



## Undercovermc (Feb 27, 2008)

*Maxim Gives Nas' New Album A 2.5 Without Hearing The Complete Album*



> RAPPER Nas was shocked when Maxim gave his new album, “^ (use bro),” a 21/2-star review - because it isn’t even finished yet. “I’m finishing the album now, and it will be out April 22,” Nas told Page Six. Maxim has since apologized for the premature review, but Nas doesn’t care. “I’d prefer [a review from] Playboy,” the rapper said.


----------



## mow (Feb 27, 2008)

lol. tards.


----------



## furious styles (Feb 27, 2008)

“I’d prefer [a review from] Playboy,” the rapper said.

^ that's hilarious to me.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 27, 2008)

Undercovermc said:


> *Maxim Gives Nas' New Album A 2.5 Without Hearing The Complete Album*



I think I would be pleased at Maxim giving it a 2.5. I don't know about everyone else but I don't want this to be another "something for everyone" album. But his status demands a certain amount of numbers sold, so I know we won't be getting Nasty Nas.


----------



## abstract (Feb 27, 2008)

I am a hip-hop JUNKIE. 

I've only been listening to it steadily for like five months, but I already have easily 140 or 150 albums on my computer. 

Illmatic totally changed my life, so did Enter the Wu-Tang. 

My favorites are- 

Nas 
Wu-Tang Clan 
A Tribe Called Quest 
Outkast 
Biggie & Tupac of course 
Goodie Mob 
The Roots, All the soulquarians actually. 
and De La Soul 

By the way, has anybody else heard that Common and Q-tip are creating a group?  That shits gonna be sick.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 27, 2008)

tha_abstract said:


> I am a hip-hop JUNKIE.
> 
> I've only been listening to it steadily for like five months, but I already have easily 140 or 150 albums on my computer.
> 
> ...



You're in good company, welcome to the forums. Yeah the group's called 'The Standard' or something right? I'm not getting my hopes up until I hear they're actually recording though, there's usually a lot of talk and no action.


----------



## furious styles (Feb 27, 2008)

tha_abstract said:


> I am a hip-hop JUNKIE.
> 
> I've only been listening to it steadily for like five months, but I already have easily 140 or 150 albums on my computer.
> 
> ...



Hey man, welcome.

We get into a lot of next level and underground shit here, some trippy/different stuff.

I created sort of an "intro" to the MD mixtape, if you want to hear it let me know and i'll pm you the download links. (see sig link for more information)


----------



## delirium (Feb 27, 2008)

intelligent? hip hop? in the same sentence? really?


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 27, 2008)

Two troll posts in a row, del? 

You must have it out for this guy.


----------



## jkingler (Feb 27, 2008)

> I am a hip-hop JUNKIE.
> 
> I've only been listening to it steadily for like five months, but I already have easily 140 or 150 albums on my computer.


Better late than never, my fellow Georgian. 

Where in the GA are you, exactly? /residing in the ATL, in case you're wondering
Illmatic totally changed my life, so did Enter the Wu-Tang.


> Nas
> Wu-Tang Clan
> A Tribe Called Quest
> Outkast
> ...


All solid. I think you'd dig the albums in my sig, too. If you'd care to check them out, just post in the threads the links lead to, or PM me. 


> By the way, has anybody else heard that Common and Q-tip are creating a group? That shits gonna be sick.


There are lots of supergroups on the way. They'll either be amazing or fall far short of the hyped up expectations. I won't get my hopes up, but I will cross my fingers.


----------



## Zephos (Feb 27, 2008)

Undercovermc said:


> *Maxim Gives Nas' New Album A 2.5 Without Hearing The Complete Album*



I dissapointed by this seeing as Maxim is a primary source for music news and opinions as opposed to being a titty mag.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 27, 2008)

KushyKage said:


> Today's topic self's construction, we all came together jus to tell you somethin
> guns in school aint right to me, you gotta be the "piece" you'd like to see
> See yourself free, I use my mind to talk to the future me...that shit's crazy man! but meh, not his best shit, but damn man those lines nobody ever heard before you know?



It sounds like one of those basic raps you'd hear in a D.A.R.E. or any other PSA video.


----------



## abstract (Feb 27, 2008)

Kalam Mekhar said:


> Better late than never, my fellow Georgian.
> 
> Where in the GA are you, exactly? /residing in the ATL, in case you're wondering
> Illmatic totally changed my life, so did Enter the Wu-Tang.




It's a little complicated, I have moved a lot because of the parental situation. 

I'm from, and my stomping grounds still are, in Lilburn.  I went to Parkview, you've probably heard of it. 

Right now, however, I live in Covington.  It's pretty shitty.

I go to lilburn and stay there on the weekends though, just because I know EVERYBODY there. 

I plan on moving on my own this summer, though.  Probably somewhere in Midtown around Turner Field.  Or I might just move somewhere around Gwinnett because I know it so well.  Where do you live?


----------



## jkingler (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm in Decatur, technically speaking. Right around Emory. So I know of several of those places you mentioned.

Speaking of Gwinnett, I actually work in Lawrenceville, right near Snellville. Right on Sugarloaf, if that narrows it down for you. 

I'm a recent transplant, though, so I don't know GA in any great depth. XD

/only been here about 2 years, and moving back to CA within the year, if all goes well

P.S. Have you already heard the acts in my sig? If so, say so, so I can rec you other stuff you may not have heard.


----------



## KushyKage (Feb 27, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> It sounds like one of those basic raps you'd hear in a D.A.R.E. or any other PSA video.



that's funny, cuz I never heard anyone come up with lines like those before.


----------



## abstract (Feb 27, 2008)

Kalam Mekhar said:


> I'm in Decatur, technically speaking. Right around Emory. So I know of several of those places you mentioned.
> 
> Speaking of Gwinnett, I actually work in Lawrenceville, right near Snellville. Right on Sugarloaf, if that narrows it down for you.
> 
> ...




Oh, thats cool.  I know a bunch of people in Decatur and around sugerloaf. 

And I haven't heard any of the music in your sig, and I have NO understand of the whole pimping thing.  I'll listen to them though, just get them to me, haha.


----------



## jkingler (Feb 27, 2008)

Just curious: is your name a ref to the Q-tip album, Kamaal? If so, you are getting more awesome by the minute. If not...well, you're still not so bad. 

Re: Music you've yet to hear: I can help you out. 

/PMs


----------



## abstract (Feb 27, 2008)

Kalam Mekhar said:


> Just curious: is your name a ref to the Q-tip album, Kamaal? If so, you are getting more awesome by the minute. If not...well, you're still not so bad.
> 
> Re: Music you've yet to hear: I can help you out.
> 
> /PMs




yeah it is, haha. 

Q-tip in general, the Abstract Poetic, too. 

haha I love Q-tip.


----------



## jkingler (Feb 27, 2008)

Nice. That's definitely my fave album from the whole ATCQ catalog, or what I've heard of it. 

/hopes the PM will be of assistance; would love to see you post your thoughts once you've spun any of the albums and had time to formulate some


----------



## mow (Feb 28, 2008)

since we are dishing out Q-Tip love (TAKE MY SOUL FOR FREE Q) has there been any news on his new record _The Renaissance_ yet? it was supsoed to come out in mid march

and abstract. you dig de la soul. massive love @ your person. which is your fav record?

also, check out *Diverse - One A.M.* you'll adore it. garunteed


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 28, 2008)

*KRS One and DJ Revolution Sign With Duck Down*



> Duck Down Records has officially signed South Bronx Hip-Hop artists
> KRS-One, who is preparing a new album with Boot Camp Clik member and
> Duck Down CEO, Buckshot.



Source.





> The pair have already recorded three new tracks for the album, which
> according to Buckshot, is tentatively titled Conflosation.






> In related news, Duck Down also signed DJ Revolution, who is preparing a new album, King of the Decks.
> 
> "Through this record I'll attempt to reconnect the DJ with Hip-Hop,
> re-introduce the DJ to those who forgot what we really do and re-define what is possible in recorded music for the DJ as an artist," Revolution said.


----------



## KushyKage (Feb 28, 2008)

> In related news, Duck Down also signed DJ Revolution, who is preparing a new album, King of the Decks.
> 
> "Through this record I'll attempt to reconnect the DJ with Hip-Hop,
> re-introduce the DJ to those who forgot what we really do and re-define what is possible in recorded music for the DJ as an artist," Revolution said.



Signing Krs One, and now this? These guys know whats up. I've been thinking how Djs are being forgotten in hip hop alot lately and this is sick. Djs are important man, how else would rap evolve with no innovative sounds really..


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Feb 28, 2008)

Can someone pimp me a Q-Tip album? I haven't tried him.


----------



## Lamb (Feb 28, 2008)

Hai guyz.

My friend says Cadence Weapon, what says you?


----------



## azuken (Feb 28, 2008)

J-live's new album is sick, ill probably pimp it on saturday.


----------



## Zephos (Feb 29, 2008)

Most_Valuable_Playa said:


> Can someone pimp me a Q-Tip album? I haven't tried him.



Well have you listened to A Tribe Called Quest?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 29, 2008)

*Juvenile's 4-year old daughter shot dead*

Came across this news. Madness. Her older brother killed his mother and two younger sisters.

Link


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Feb 29, 2008)

^That's fucked beyond belief. RIP to her.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 1, 2008)

I actually work with a lady whose daughter went to school with one of those murdered girls. She had to leave work today to pick her daughter up because she was so distraught.


----------



## LayZ (Mar 1, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> Came across this news. Madness. Her older brother killed his mother and two younger sisters.



Tragic.  R.I.P. all.


----------



## Cax (Mar 1, 2008)

Thats some fucked up shit. RIP all.


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Mar 1, 2008)

Consequence - The Good, The Bad, The Ugly feat. Kanye West

Link removed

Consequence - Feel This Way feat. John Legend

Link removed

Consequence - Don't Forget Em'

Link removed


Can anyone pimp an album of his?

And how the hell do you embed? I copied the embed code, put youtube tags around it, and it doesn't work.


----------



## Bender (Mar 1, 2008)

Anyone ever listen to this song

Raw as hell ask me

[Youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yrXmRA0qcys[/Youtube]


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 1, 2008)

Talib Kweli side project


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Mar 1, 2008)

Lil Wayne biting rappers & jacking r'n'b artists lyrics lol. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QToACoaR96c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## azuken (Mar 2, 2008)

so i know MURS is loved around here. and he is playing the whole warped tour so i will see him. someone should pimp me some of his stuff.


----------



## Space Jam (Mar 2, 2008)

I like Murs too. Murs & 9th wonder made a good combination, they shoulda made more albums


----------



## jkingler (Mar 2, 2008)

Could someone pimp me some Murs and 9th? I've been on a 9th kick lately.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Mar 3, 2008)

Most_Valuable_Playa said:


> Consequence - The Good, The Bad, The Ugly feat. Kanye West
> 
> Link removed
> 
> ...




Yea, Consequence is nice, I only hear him when Kanye is ft. him or vise versa, I would download if someone pimps him.


----------



## Perverse (Mar 3, 2008)

Most_Valuable_Playa said:


> Consequence - The Good, The Bad, The Ugly feat. Kanye West
> 
> Theater Three
> 
> ...


His album kinda bored me, to be quite honest.


----------



## azuken (Mar 5, 2008)




----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 5, 2008)

I got Del's new album(minus track 4) Anyoen want it?


----------



## DA Dave (Mar 5, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> Lil Wayne biting rappers & jacking r'n'b artists lyrics lol.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QToACoaR96c[/YOUTUBE]



I see nothing wrong here.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Mar 5, 2008)




----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 5, 2008)

Apparently it can cause seizures . . .
And a Motorstorm 2 video is set to come out next week, after it was delayed today.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Mar 5, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> Apparently it can cause seizures . . .
> And a Motorstorm 2 video is set to come out next week, after it was delayed today.



lol, i see, i guess it's a good enough reason.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Mar 6, 2008)

Anyone heard of Souls of Mischief?  Del is in it, subgroup before Hieroglyphics.  I only have one song by them but I really like it and it maybe in my top tracks.  The track is _'93 Till Infinity_.


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Mar 6, 2008)

Rate MF Doom.
He worth anything?


----------



## Zephos (Mar 6, 2008)

Most_Valuable_Playa said:


> Rate MF Doom.
> He worth anything?



Yhea, but he's pretty jarring if you arent used to Acid Rap type guys and thier pop culture streams of stoned conscious.
Madvillainy and Vaudeville Villain highly reccomended if you do end up digging him.


----------



## azuken (Mar 6, 2008)

The Roots - 75 Bars
Are all the roots songs this amazing? This seriously blew my mind.


----------



## Perverse (Mar 7, 2008)

New Del album leaked.


----------



## LeeRocks (Mar 7, 2008)

Perverse said:


> New Del album leaked.



Yeah, I just finished it a few minutes ago. Was good but not incredible, but I need to listen to it when I'm not dead tired to get a better impression. Some of the songs seemed to drag on a bit...

Listening to Black On Both Sides (Mos Def, of course) now. Should be sleeping....


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 7, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]2bAOnzIu70k[/YOUTUBE]
Da haaa haaa haaaa


----------



## Zephos (Mar 7, 2008)

azuken said:


> The Roots - 75 Bars
> Are all the roots songs this amazing? This seriously blew my mind.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 8, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> Lil Wayne biting rappers & jacking r'n'b artists lyrics lol.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Mar 8, 2008)

azuken said:


> The Roots - 75 Bars
> Are all the roots songs this amazing? This seriously blew my mind.


----------



## King (Mar 8, 2008)

Haven't been here in a minute,.

Goddamn. *Dilla* does it again.

I recently found out that there was a track called "Modern Day Gangstaz" by Biggie, Busta Rhymes and some other dude produced by none other than an unknown producer, at the time, called J Dilla, believe it or not. The track was supposed to be on Biggies _Life After Death_ CD, but never made the cut. Since it didn't make the cut for the sophomore album by Biggie, the track was almost literally "thrown away" to not be used at all. 

The track was recently found and leaked over the internet to certain websites, and I just pretty much found it. I keep listening to the track over and over it is easily one of my favorite tracks.

I recommend at least giving this track a listen.

Sharebee


----------



## Lighto-Kun (Mar 8, 2008)

Good find on the Kool G Rap interview. That part about him and Pac firing off their guns during the LA riots is crazy.  Also, thanks for the track King I will give it a listen.


----------



## DA Dave (Mar 9, 2008)

azuken said:


> The Roots - 75 Bars
> Are all the roots songs this amazing? This seriously blew my mind.


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 10, 2008)

Superstar Remix 
Here's about anything you could want to know


Did T.I. take lessons from Andre 3000


----------



## Green Lantern (Mar 10, 2008)

Are Idle Warship actually gonna make an album/mixtape/EP??

Cause that ish is HOT!

Kweli and Res make unstoppable foe! Awesome music get!


----------



## JBarnz008 (Mar 10, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> Superstar Remix
> Here's about anything you could want to know
> 
> 
> Did T.I. take lessons from Andre 3000




lol, gotta hear this, dl now.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Mar 10, 2008)

Someone recommend me some new artists who're destined for greatness. I mean someone in the vein of Nas when he was on Illmatic or O.C on Word..Life . Someone with a grimey flow. All I've been listening to for ages is 90's shit. :/


----------



## DA Dave (Mar 10, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> Superstar Remix
> Link removed
> 
> 
> Did T.I. take lessons from Andre 3000



Hahaha

shit was hot though


----------



## Green Lantern (Mar 10, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> Someone recommend me some new artists who're destined for greatness. I mean someone in the vein of Nas when he was on Illmatic or O.C on Word..Life . Someone with a grimey flow. All I've been listening to for ages is 90's shit. :/



Blu & Exile are destined for greatness! 
_Below the Heavens_ was definitely *that* album.

(By that, I mean, great, awesome, killer etc)

Blu maybe doesn't have quite a grimey flow, and personally, I prefer the soulful hiphop, so you'd hafta ask someone else for a recommendation in that particular area.

edit: Silly me, of course you've heard of Blu & Exile 

Umm um..

Dunnoe?


----------



## Parallax (Mar 11, 2008)

I recently got to listen to "Hip Hop is Dead" by Nas and I really liked it.  What other albums from Nas would any of you recommend?


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 11, 2008)

I am. . .
Stillmatic
Illmatic


----------



## furious styles (Mar 11, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> I am. . .
> Stillmatic
> Illmatic



preferably in reverse order, unless you want to hear the best last.


----------



## delirium (Mar 11, 2008)

Loop Junktion. A smoother Gagle.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Mar 11, 2008)

Parallax said:


> I recently got to listen to "Hip Hop is Dead" by Nas and I really liked it.  What other albums from Nas would any of you recommend?



Illmatic, It Was Written, The Lost Tapes, Stillmatic, God's Son. In that order I'd say are his best five. There's some gems on I Am.. and Street's Disciple, even Nastradamus.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 11, 2008)

> Loop Junktion. A smoother Gagle.


So why don't I have it already?


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Mar 11, 2008)

Lupe Fiasco - Superstar (Remix) [feat. Young Jeezy & T.I]

this

Lupe bought out the beasts in Jeezy and T.I

 how the hell do you embed -_-"


----------



## JBarnz008 (Mar 11, 2008)

Damn Lupe killed that remix, Jeezy and T.I did their thang too, but T.I rapping like 3000? xD wtf?


----------



## mow (Mar 12, 2008)

delirium said:


> Loop Junktion. A smoother Gagle.



you know i want

AND GREEN LANTERN HAS IT RIIIIIIGHT <3

also, thoughs on 11th hour?


----------



## Perverse (Mar 12, 2008)

Fukken fail, that's what I thought. And it was my first taste of Del, too.


----------



## little nin (Mar 12, 2008)

JB the Jedi said:


> Damn Lupe killed that remix, Jeezy and T.I did their thang too, but T.I rapping like 3000? xD wtf?



lol that's so true!


----------



## JBarnz008 (Mar 12, 2008)

C'mon guyz I'm dying over here, I'm trying to get that new Gnarls Barkley, somebody hook me up.


----------



## mow (Mar 12, 2008)

Charity Chase is so top notch it's beyond the topiest notchest thingy to ever top notch since top notching top notched.

That damn good.

JB, Im upping it right now, give me 40-50 minutes and you'll have it in your pm box


----------



## Perverse (Mar 12, 2008)

Sent it out to him already, moe.


----------



## mow (Mar 12, 2008)

oh sweet, cheers mate.  please send it my way too? my mate is a huge GB fan and he couldnt believe that ive got the leak


----------



## Perverse (Mar 12, 2008)

Hopefully the link will stay up! Sent.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Mar 12, 2008)

Perverse said:


> Sent it out to him already, moe.



Good Looking, Perv ! xD

I mean Perverse, really appreciate it, I'll be bumping this album all day once the download is completed. Reps comin' up.


----------



## Perverse (Mar 12, 2008)

Kidz In The Hall have a new EP out. You guys should check it, it's good shit as usual.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Mar 12, 2008)

I'll take a pimp of the 11th Hour.  Been a fan of Del in Hiero / Souls works hopefully I should like this.


----------



## Perverse (Mar 12, 2008)

Unlikely. =/ But check it out anyway, if you want.


----------



## Killa Cam (Mar 12, 2008)

Most_Valuable_Playa said:


> Lupe Fiasco - Superstar (Remix) [feat. Young Jeezy & T.I]
> 
> Pt. VI
> 
> ...



It's safe to say Jeezy outshined everyone on that track.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Mar 12, 2008)

Perverse said:


> Kidz In The Hall have a new EP out. You guys should check it, it's good shit as usual.



Pimp plz, I have School was my Hustle & Detention.


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 12, 2008)

Send me the Kidz in The Hall too.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 12, 2008)

I'll take Kidz as well. 

/predictable


----------



## mow (Mar 13, 2008)

heard nothign but praise about it. as eccentric as common's _Electric Circus_ one bloke wrote. cant g wrong with that


----------



## Undercovermc (Mar 13, 2008)

Green Lantern said:


> Also- any thoughts on Erykah Badu's new one? Haven't heard it yet, looking for opinions.


_The Healer_ is the stand out track on it for me.


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 13, 2008)

Green Lantern said:


> Also- any thoughts on Erykah Badu's new one? Haven't heard it yet, looking for opinions.


To Quote DJ Khalid it's "DA BAST!!!!"


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Mar 13, 2008)

Lil Wayne's new single is mediocre. Has anyone heard it. He dissapointed me with that one. His first single should have been "Im me". But instead, we got a mediocre(im trying not to say wack) first single. It's called Lolipop, by the way.


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 13, 2008)

Isn't he (trying to) sing in it? I watched the snippet, it was kinda corny.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Mar 14, 2008)

So did the Akrobatik joint circulate here yet? _Absolute Value_, check it if you haven't yet, he stepped up since _Balance_.


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 14, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pFSVG7jRp_g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## azuken (Mar 14, 2008)

Obama needs to listen to better hip-hop. He listens to these mainstream rappers who rap about stuff he dosent care for. He needs to pick up J-live's album, or An old Gym Class Album, or some talib/mos def. Somone mail Obama a good mixtape.


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 14, 2008)

I heard Obama was big into Native Tongue way back when


----------



## Haze is Dreamin' (Mar 14, 2008)

really        ?


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 14, 2008)

Yea                         .


----------



## azuken (Mar 15, 2008)

Native Tongue?


----------



## delirium (Mar 15, 2008)

ShinSight Trio - Shallow Nights Blurry Moon. Good GOD Insight is mad beastly on the microphone. Can he do no wrong?

On another note. I was in my room a few days ago and I started thinking about the elements and how some have been pulled the forefront and others pushed to the back. Why do ya'll think that is? Why is it when people (in a general sense) think of MC's when they think Hip Hop and don't really think about the other aspects (bboying and grafitti esp)?


----------



## azuken (Mar 15, 2008)

Because MCing  is at the forefront of Hip-Hop. Bboying is dead as far as im concerned. And grafitti is seen almost daily but is tagged to juveniles and not as art. I find the grafitti aspect to be amazing, and i love grafitti, but with Bboying its been pushed behind the shitty rappers who rap about Bapes and Sex.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 15, 2008)

What was the name of the Lupe Fiasco song they had on Carson Daily?


----------



## azuken (Mar 15, 2008)

Post Lyrics....

And who the fuck watches late night?


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 15, 2008)

Me, of course.


----------



## Dre (Mar 15, 2008)

azuken said:


> Obama needs to listen to better hip-hop. He listens to these mainstream rappers who rap about stuff he dosent care for. He needs to pick up J-live's album, or An old Gym Class Album, or some talib/mos def. Somone mail Obama a good mixtape.



*You talking about Mainstream rappers when you have Travis Mccoy in your sig? No one is trying to hear that underground boring ass rap anyway. Half the dudes in the underground are certified jokes, i gotta laugh at you undergroudn fans today cuz yall think that your music is so much better than every one else's rap because NO ONE LISTENS TO IT lol i remember when jay-z was underground, mobb deep and all that. Today's underground scene is a joke besides Immortal Technique and a few others.*


----------



## jkingler (Mar 15, 2008)

Who is Tobi: Madara or his younger brother?

^For Dre.


----------



## little nin (Mar 15, 2008)

the comment made by dre about the underground just seems like anything you see on youtube when an underground vid is played.

as for azuken and the bboy remark, it's live and kicking, just not portrayed in video's and shit which is understandable


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Mar 15, 2008)

Dre said:


> *You talking about Mainstream rappers when you have Travis Mccoy in your sig? No one is trying to hear that underground boring ass rap anyway. Half the dudes in the underground are certified jokes, i gotta laugh at you undergroudn fans today cuz yall think that your music is so much better than every one else's rap because NO ONE LISTENS TO IT lol i remember when jay-z was underground, mobb deep and all that. Today's underground scene is a joke besides Immortal Technique and a few others.*



You're not listening to the right stuff. I don't feel a lot of underground stuff but definitely at the moment the underground is in general far superior to the commercial, especially cause there's nearly NO-ONE to look out for with commercial releases. 

And you must have not heard anything underground for like 3 years if you're still talking about no-flow having Immortal Technique.

B-Boy'ing and graf'ing is still alive in [selected parts of] Europe, must be in NA too.


----------



## Dre (Mar 15, 2008)

*I'll quote a mod from sohh, he gets the point across in this post.*



Jack Tripper said:


> It's almost pathetic to even discuss, but what happened to Hip Hop's "underground" scene? Back in the day, you could still be on top of the game, and be underground at the same time. Nowadays, the underground is just a bunch of loser emcees who try too hard to be different, as an excuse for bein' failures.
> The underground of the early and mid' 90's was where you would get the BEST music. Now, it's just a bunch of cornball cats tryin' their hardest to "look backpack". And their fans are even cornier than they are, because they think obscure equates to quality. Posts like this, show that:
> And I'm not try'na clown that dude. But it's almost like they take pride in the fact that nobody listens to these records but them. Why are your favorite rappers known by nobody? Chances are, it's because they're trash. The underground used to be Common, Mobb Deep, Hieroglyphics, Redman, The Beatnuts, Ras Kass, Half-A-Mil, Big-L, Mos Def, Jay-Z, Cella Dwellas, DITC, Organized Konfusion, INI, Gangstarr, etc. With that known, how can cats accept this new bullshyt as even bein' worthy of mention?
> Stop postin' that trash on here. Just because you run around with a Jansport on in 2008, and listen to MC Cosmic Beyond, doesn't mean you're more Hip Hop. If anything, that means you're a poser. Take heed, and knock off all that bullshyt.
> Thank you. :


----------



## little nin (Mar 15, 2008)

what you're saying is wrong because you say it's the fans that get you and then say that the music in both ways is weak anyway, it's just as bad as saying rock is better than hip hop or vice versa, it's not all the fans that feel the way you portay some of them to be but those ones may stand out more.

everyone has fans no matter what and all fans have their bullshit beliefs too i guess


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 15, 2008)

The reason a lot of underground dudes are still underground is because they lack any sort of charisma. For every interesting group like Atmosphere or Jedi Mind Tricks you have a dozen Dilated Peoples(insomnia medicine) It's not even subject matter, it's about doing something in an eye catching way, guys like MURS are getting signed to majors and even dudes like MC Chris are getting signed as well.


Wait a second are people saying Bboying is dead?
Sure people don't break dance as much but there are still a shit ton of hip hop dances. From your Harlem Shakes to your Crank Dats to you Wu-Tangs(B-More Baby) Dancing changed just like the music.


----------



## delirium (Mar 15, 2008)

azuken said:


> Because MCing  is at the forefront of Hip-Hop. Bboying is dead as far as im concerned. And grafitti is seen almost daily but is tagged to juveniles and not as art. I find the grafitti aspect to be amazing, and i love grafitti, but with Bboying its been pushed behind the shitty rappers who rap about Bapes and Sex.



The question I'm posing is... Why? I know MCing is at the forefront but it wasn't always like that. Now when people go to shows they expect to be wowed by the emcee. Before it was about the DJ and cats would go to these things to DANCE. Why are we not dancing anymore? Why aren't we talking about graf artists? DJ's still get a little bit of love through mixtapes and stuff but some of that shit is whack too. They don't even DJ. They just grab a bunch of people's tracks and yell over them and cal it a fucking mixtape.

As far as the whole liking underground (if you wanna call what I like that) because no one listens to it.. that couldn't be the furthest from the truth. I WANT people to listen to Blu & Exile. I WANT people to listen to Insight. Kirby Dominant needs more love. If someone ends up not liking what I listen to.. that's cool too. But I sure as hell will never keep with I listen to to myself.


----------



## mow (Mar 15, 2008)

Dre said:


> *Rap is weak now, but underground rap is even worse.*



[FONT=Fancy 

Blu & Exile, Time Machine and Y Society.

QED[/FONT]


delirium said:


> The question I'm posing is... Why?



becuase most folk only care abotu what's in front fo their eyes, and the thign that pops out first is the mc. Most people just thing beast are jus tthat, sampled beats that require no imagination. jus ta thick bassline and a bell here and there.


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 15, 2008)

delirium said:


> Why are we not dancing anymore?



We are dancing          .


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Mar 15, 2008)

BITTIN' IT'LL MAKE YOU CHOKE 
YOU CAN'T PROVOLK 
YOU CAN'T COPE 
YOU SHOULD'A BROKE 
BECAUSE I AINT NO JOKE

-- Rakim - I Ain't No Joke

 /Still waitin' on the Seventh Seal :'(


----------



## Bass (Mar 16, 2008)

Just listened to Below the Heavens.....why the fuck haven't I heard of Blu before? Cat is nasty. With tracks for the women, tracks for the club, and tracks for just chilling, he should  have mad mainstream appeal.

And now I just found out that he's on the Hostile Gospel remix. I would love for Blu and Madlib to hook up and put out a mixtape.


----------



## mow (Mar 16, 2008)

MY BLU SENSE IS TINGLING.

I love blue to the point if one of his kidney's failed I would gladly give him both of mine along with those that ive ripped from the freshly slayed carcuss of Lupe just for back up.

I wouldve done anything for Blu and Dilla...


----------



## little nin (Mar 16, 2008)

amazingly i'm spinning Below the Heavens right now too 

Dilla / Blu would be so nice, Blu works well with anyone, anything where he can blend is love.


----------



## mow (Mar 16, 2008)

hey guys, anything new in the first quarter of 08 that's as fres has below the heavens or Walk at your own pace? I havent been following much hiphop records that came this year and if you've got something you'd think i'd like, hit me.

Im lookign at you lil nin/del


----------



## Perverse (Mar 16, 2008)

I have a Blu solo EP. 

And also, the new Grouch album is out.


----------



## little nin (Mar 16, 2008)

what's the blu solo EP?

@ moe: i've only got what's been pimped


----------



## Perverse (Mar 16, 2008)

It's called Lifted, it's just a 5-track EP that was recorded pre-Exile collaboration.


----------



## little nin (Mar 16, 2008)

^ ah i heared about that from youtube comments 

damn can't find Just another day for download anywhere >_>


----------



## delirium (Mar 16, 2008)

Nothing 08' has really caught my eye so far TBH. In fact.. Hip Hop in general I haven't been listening to much of. Grouch's album was solid of course. But it's Grouch. Shink Ski also came out with some remixes this year called ReShinstruction. If I am listening to Hip Hop it's usually some jazzy Japenese shit like Schadaparr or Loop Junktion or Steady & Co. or King Giddra (unrelated to DOOM's moniker). ShinSight Trio's Shallow Nights Blurry Moon gets heavy rotation, too.

I will say though.. it's not 08' but check out The Smiley Rays - Smiling On You and Fel Sweetenberg - Lost Dreams Wasted Talents.


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Mar 16, 2008)




----------



## jkingler (Mar 16, 2008)

Pimp some Shinsight?

Never heard any, can't find any with seeds.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Mar 16, 2008)

I have been stuck in mid-late '07 with 'new albums, still spinning old albums and listening to mash-ups.  There is really only one album that is coming soon that I am waiting for, _AZ - Undeniable_.  I just started getting into him a few weeks ago.


----------



## furious styles (Mar 16, 2008)

i'm still stuck in the early nineties. @_@


----------



## delirium (Mar 16, 2008)

Dude.. Legion of Prophets - Metamorphosis Act. Straight early 90's hardcore feel but was only released a few years back.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Mar 17, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> So did the Akrobatik joint circulate here yet? _Absolute Value_, check it if you haven't yet, he stepped up since _Balance_.



A page or two later:



170 said:


> hey guys, anything new in the first quarter of 08 that's as fres has below the heavens or Walk at your own pace? I havent been following much hiphop records that came this year and if you've got something you'd think i'd like, hit me.
> 
> Im lookign at you lil nin/del





Snake_108 said:


> Someone recommend me some new artists who're destined for greatness. I mean someone in the vein of Nas when he was on Illmatic or O.C on Word..Life . Someone with a grimey flow. All I've been listening to for ages is 90's shit. :/



A page or two later (not @ me)



delirium said:


> Dude.. Legion of Prophets - Metamorphosis Act. Straight early 90's hardcore feel but was only released a few years back.



I should put all my posts in size 10 and bolded red?


----------



## Perverse (Mar 17, 2008)

Ah yes, I forgot about Ak's new one. For those who don't know, he partners Mr. Lif in a group called the Perceptionists too. For now, though, check Absolute Value.


----------



## delirium (Mar 17, 2008)

Sorry dude.. I'm not too active on NF anymore and if I pop my head into here I usually just check the last post. xD

As for Akrobatik.. I was never really a fan TBH.

For recs.. Yeah, the Legion of Prophets is nice. Saukrates people should be checking for as well. He SHOULD be destined for greatness but we know how that works. xD

Also, get People Without Shoes - Thoughts of an Optimist. It's actually from the mid 90's but Pw/oS doesn't get much talk around Hip Hop boards (in other words.. SLEPT ON). Scienz of Life is also grimey as fuck.


----------



## Perverse (Mar 17, 2008)

Made a smart playlist in iTunes with all the hiphop released in 2008 that I've downloaded. So, I present my favourites so far:

eMC - The Show
Nicolay and Kay - Time Line
Akrobatik - Absolute Value
Gnarls Barkley - The Odd Couple
Braintax - My Last And Best Album
The Grouch - Show You The World

The bottom 3 are my favourites, though I guess you'd classify Gnarls as more funk/soul than hiphop. Therefore, I pick Grouch as my favourite for '08.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Mar 17, 2008)

delirium said:


> Sorry dude.. I'm not too active on NF anymore and if I pop my head into here I usually just check the last post. xD
> 
> *As for Akrobatik.. I was never really a fan TBH*.
> 
> ...



@ bolded: really? I was so sure I'd seen an Akrobatik discussion-fest in this thread before.  My memory must be failing me. 

Anyway cheers for the recommendations, has any of this stuff been uploaded on here yet? 

Has Saukrates done anything recently? I've heard of Scienz of Life but never listened to them or People Without Shoes yet. Will check. 



Perverse said:


> Made a smart playlist in iTunes with all the hiphop released in 2008 that I've downloaded. So, I present my favourites so far:
> 
> eMC - The Show
> Nicolay and Kay - Time Line
> ...



I heard the top 3 are good. Never heard of Braintax. Anyone heard Scholarman? He had an album _Soul Purpose_ which I hear is good. 

Man, I need to stop 'hearing' and start _listening_. :/

-
EDIT: Just heard Legion of Prophets. Knew I would like it since the very first words, 'we comin with that real hip-hop, that _Illmatic_ hip-hop".


----------



## jkingler (Mar 17, 2008)

Saukrates
Scienz of Life
People Without Shoes
Braintax
Legion of Prophets
Akrobatik

Never heard of any of them. I'm in need. 

Anybody peddling needful things? I'm not above dickering.


----------



## mow (Mar 17, 2008)

how did i figure out that the one person i nthe md who'd be into People without shoes would be Del? 

i keep shifting back to People Under the Stairs all the time nowadays. OST is love


----------



## Parallax (Mar 17, 2008)

I started listening to Immortal Technique.  Now that is great hip hop.


----------



## delirium (Mar 17, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> @ bolded: really? I was so sure I'd seen an Akrobatik discussion-fest in this thread before.  My memory must be failing me.



It might not be failing you too much I know his name came up in here before. I stayed outta that discussion though as he doesn't interest me. xD I can't feel his voice or flow too much so even if he might say something dope I don't feel like listening.



Snake_108 said:


> EDIT: Just heard Legion of Prophets. Knew I would like it since the very first words, 'we comin with that real hip-hop, that _Illmatic_ hip-hop".



Yeah, when I first played them I thought, Damn.. shit is straight outta that era. But in a good way. The flows on there come real hard but still sound smooth over the beat. 



Kalam Mekhar said:


> Saukrates
> Scienz of Life
> People Without Shoes
> Braintax
> ...



I can upload Saukrates, Sceince of Life, People w/o Shoes, Legion of Prophets and ShinSight Trio. I gotta upload Jazzanova for TJ anyway. I'll knock it al out on MF. XD

Once hey're up.. just post if any of you guys want those.



170 said:


> how did i figure out that the one person i nthe md who'd be into People without shoes would be Del?
> 
> i keep shifting back to People Under the Stairs all the time nowadays. OST is love



Maybe because I was the one that sent you that album a few months back? 

PUTS is definitely good shit though. Fresh, fun loving light hip hop.



Parallax said:


> I started listening to Immortal Technique.  Now that is great hip hop.



I wasn't too much of a Tech fan 'til I saw him live. Dude is INTENSE live O_O


----------



## mow (Mar 17, 2008)

ohhh, that is true xD

I'll up DL Incingto's _Organic Music For A Digital World_ tomorrow. I loved it he fuirst time you sent it around, was spinning it earlier tonight and still getting better with age. plus this cat gets no love at all man, jesus.


----------



## Perverse (Mar 17, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> @ bolded: really? I was so sure I'd seen an Akrobatik discussion-fest in this thread before.  My memory must be failing me.
> 
> Anyway cheers for the recommendations, has any of this stuff been uploaded on here yet?
> 
> ...


Soul Purpose wasn't really that good.


170 said:


> ohhh, that is true xD
> 
> I'll up DL Incingto's _Organic Music For A Digital World_ tomorrow. I loved it he fuirst time you sent it around, was spinning it earlier tonight and still getting better with age. plus this cat gets no love at all man, jesus.


DL Incognito is pretty awesome, I haven't listened to that album for a while now.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 17, 2008)

I actually don't care for DL Incog.


----------



## Perverse (Mar 17, 2008)

Organic Music For A Digital World is way better than A Sample And A Drum Machine, IMO. A Sample And A Drum Machine isn't bad, it's just Organic Music For A Digital World is fuckawesome.


----------



## ssaxamaphone (Mar 18, 2008)

hey you guys! check out errelevent, he's a great lyricist with an album coming out tomorrow!  I did 9 of the beats on his album, check out his myspace at 


also check out my beats at


----------



## JBarnz008 (Mar 18, 2008)

little nin said:


> ^ ah i heared about that from youtube comments
> 
> damn can't find Just another day for download anywhere >_>



me either, that's why I dl the youtube vid on my cpu.


----------



## delirium (Mar 18, 2008)

Oh man... I think I'm falling in love with Hip Hop again. Tanya Morgan? Justice System?


----------



## King (Mar 18, 2008)

Eminem vs. Nas in a freestyle battle. Right off the top of the dome.

Who wins and why?


----------



## Undercovermc (Mar 18, 2008)

I think Eminem would win. He has battle experience, as to my knowledge Nas hasn't been in any notable freestyle battles. Eminem is also arguably the better punchline rapper and punchlines usually win the battle.


----------



## little nin (Mar 18, 2008)

^ i would have to go with Em too for the same reasons really

he gets really raw, don't think Nas would be able to come as hard as Em can.


----------



## Undercovermc (Mar 18, 2008)

If it was a battle with written diss tracks, Nas could be as raw as hell like he was on Ether, but I doubt he could bring that out on a freestyle.

--

*Audio:* Lupe Fiasco Ft. Talib Kweli - After All


----------



## little nin (Mar 18, 2008)

^ that's what i was thinking too


----------



## ssaxamaphone (Mar 18, 2008)

anybody check out errelevent?


----------



## DA Dave (Mar 18, 2008)

Undercovermc said:


> If it was a battle with written diss tracks, Nas could be as raw as hell like he was on Ether, but I doubt he could bring that out on a freestyle.


Truth


Did anyone hear Games new single _Big Dreams_, shits hot as hell.


----------



## delirium (Mar 18, 2008)

ssaxamaphone said:


> anybody check out errelevent?



First of all.. reppin Daly City is mad love to me so I checked it out. 

As for the music.. I can say without a doubt that of all the emcees that have come on here to promote themselves this is the most polished I've heard. Love that it's got that Bay Area slap too.


----------



## abstract (Mar 18, 2008)

King said:


> Eminem vs. Nas in a freestyle battle. Right off the top of the dome.
> 
> Who wins and why?





Em probably, Nas really isn't a freestyle artist at all. 

A better match up would be Eminem Vs. Raekwon or some one like that. 

I think I'd take Rae.


----------



## Yosha (Mar 18, 2008)




----------



## azuken (Mar 19, 2008)

Dre said:


> *You talking about Mainstream rappers when you have Travis Mccoy in your sig? No one is trying to hear that underground boring ass rap anyway. Half the dudes in the underground are certified jokes, i gotta laugh at you undergroudn fans today cuz yall think that your music is so much better than every one else's rap because NO ONE LISTENS TO IT lol i remember when jay-z was underground, mobb deep and all that. Today's underground scene is a joke besides Immortal Technique and a few others.*



You took what i said way way way out of context... O-well. As for the travis mccoy remark, I was talking about his underground stuff. Back when he was with Sie1. Or the first 2 gym class albums. And Immortal Technique blows.


----------



## Perverse (Mar 19, 2008)

azuken said:


> You took what i said way way way out of context... O-well. As for the travis mccoy remark, I was talking about his underground stuff. Back when he was with Sie1. Or the first 2 gym class albums. And Immortal Technique blows.





Immortal Technique doesn't blow. He's not the greatest of all time, but he sure as hell doesn't suck.


----------



## Green Lantern (Mar 19, 2008)

Undercovermc said:


> *Audio:* Lupe Fiasco Ft. Talib Kweli - After All



MEIN G?TT!! That's that heat!

It's a mashup right? What songs comprise it? Who made it? Details!!


----------



## King (Mar 19, 2008)

I saw this on another forum.

Overall, J Dilla vs. Dr. Dre as a producer?

For me, it would be Dre and the reason to that is only because, I honestly like Dre's beats more than J Dilla's. J Dilla has created sound that graces the heaven in my ears, but on a different note, the _type_ of beats that Dre makes is the type I like.

But then again, they're both two totally different types of producers, you know?


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Mar 19, 2008)

Hate to change the topic, but have there been any good releases or pimps in the last month that I missed while I was gone?

Also, I've been rediscovering Mr. Lif and Common lately and damn are they awesome.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Mar 19, 2008)

King said:


> Eminem vs. Nas in a freestyle battle. Right off the top of the dome.
> 
> Who wins and why?



Eminem would destroy Nas in a freestyle battle. Hell, he'd destroy 90% of the rappers out there.


----------



## Bender (Mar 19, 2008)

Eminem vs. Biggie in a freestyle who'd win?


----------



## ssaxamaphone (Mar 19, 2008)

delirium said:


> First of all.. reppin Daly City is mad love to me so I checked it out.
> 
> As for the music.. I can say without a doubt that of all the emcees that have come on here to promote themselves this is the most polished I've heard. Love that it's got that Bay Area slap too.




Right on! This isn't your typical nursery rhyme rap! Im from Daly City as well.


Anybody else check out Errelevent's music?  Dont sleep! His new album dropped yesterday


----------



## abstract (Mar 19, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Eminem vs. Biggie in a freestyle who'd win?




Biggie.  Eminem's style consists of witty zingers that could sting where it hurts, Biggie is just punch you in your mouth hip hop.  Ready to die was almost entirely based on freestyles that he wrote on the streets, I mean, come on. 

"You look so good, ha, I suck on your daddy's dick." 

"Catch me if you can like the ginger bread man, you'd better have your gatt in hand, 'cause man...I don't want to live no mo!" 

Biggies shit  is maybe the best freestyle/battle rap I've ever heard.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Mar 19, 2008)

tha_abstract said:


> Biggie.  Eminem's style consists of witty zingers that could sting where it hurts, Biggie is just punch you in your mouth hip hop.  Ready to die was almost entirely based on freestyles that he wrote on the streets, I mean, come on.
> 
> "You look so good, ha, I suck on your daddy's dick."
> 
> ...




Wasn't that suck your daddy's dick line from Life After Death & based on an old Richard Pryor joke?

*Lupe Fiasco Hip Hop Saved My Life Video*


----------



## abstract (Mar 20, 2008)

It is off of "Me and My Bitch", track 12 from Ready To Die. 

When I met you I admit my first thoughts was to trick
You look so good huh, I suck on your daddy's dick (yeah)
I never felt that way in my life
It didn't take long before I made you my wife (uh, yeah) 

That's the whole line, as for the whole Richard Pryor bit, no clue.  Sounds like something he would say, though. 

Life After Death was too commercial for something that raw.  Fuck Diddy...


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 21, 2008)

I guess Hip-Hop hasn't changed




> Crack Baby
> View profile
> More options Sep 9 1993, 1:49 am
> Newsgroups: alt.rap
> ...


----------



## mow (Mar 21, 2008)

Clutchy Hopkins can never sound anythign but fresh. this here be some of the dopest beats ever.


----------



## Perverse (Mar 21, 2008)

Apparently he's released a new somethin' somethin' this year.


----------



## mow (Mar 21, 2008)

yeah, _Walking Backwards_. cant seem to fidn it anywhere tho


----------



## Perverse (Mar 21, 2008)

Sorry, I couldn't hear your last post over the fact I'm currently downloading it and might be able to get it up for you tomorrow.


----------



## Cax (Mar 21, 2008)

tha_abstract said:


> Biggie.  Eminem's style consists of witty zingers that could sting where it hurts, Biggie is just punch you in your mouth hip hop.  Ready to die was almost entirely based on freestyles that he wrote on the streets, I mean, come on.
> 
> "You look so good, ha, I suck on your daddy's dick."
> 
> ...



Call me retarded but i really don't get the punch in that dick line .. the meanin is probably beneath what im seein, but for real, all i see at the moment is biggie saying he sucks dick .. elaborate?

And check it:


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 21, 2008)

There's nothing elaborate about it. It's just a really homo line.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 21, 2008)

I've always loved Nas for putting that track out. It's a shame the song didn't reach this generation of "young" and "lil" emcees...


----------



## delirium (Mar 21, 2008)

170 said:


> yeah, _Walking Backwards_. cant seem to fidn it anywhere tho



OH SHIT! I forgot that came out this year. I got it the day it dropped. Clutchy is my replacement producer to Dilla. Dude is just monstrous behind the boards. Dela (which sounds eerily close to Dilla) is making his way through though.


----------



## mow (Mar 21, 2008)

_3:14_ is my cell ringtone baby. previous was Nujabes/Uyamam's _Waltz for Life Will Born_. i win all over


----------



## King (Mar 21, 2008)

@tha_abstract

For me, I find _Ready To Die_ better than _Life After Death_, since LAD was too commercial. Don't get me wrong, though, he had some legendary tracks on there, but some of the guest appearances on their had bullshit lines. The production on LAD was something that we can never forget, but to me, RTD will always be better than LAD.


----------



## Perverse (Mar 21, 2008)

delirium said:


> OH SHIT! I forgot that came out this year. I got it the day it dropped. Clutchy is my replacement producer to Dilla. Dude is just monstrous behind the boards. Dela (which sounds eerily close to Dilla) is making his way through though.



Up it, plz.


----------



## delirium (Mar 21, 2008)

Clutchy or Dela?


----------



## King (Mar 21, 2008)

Dilla, to me, is better than Clutchy, from what I have personally heard. Clutchy is fresh and nice, though. I've listened to the whole Walking Backwards LP.


----------



## abstract (Mar 21, 2008)

Cax said:


> Call me retarded but i really don't get the punch in that dick line .. the meanin is probably beneath what im seein, but for real, all i see at the moment is biggie saying he sucks dick .. elaborate?
> 
> And check it:


----------



## King (Mar 21, 2008)

The "You look so good, I suck on ya daddy's dick" is argued so much in the streets, believe me. There are people who say its a good punch line. But I'll guess about 75% of the people who have heard that line think it's gay. 

No matter what it is for, if you're sucking dick, it's gay, but don't want to get to X-rated for this thread.

Anyways, have you guys heard of The Cool Kids? There fresh as can be. I love these dudes.


----------



## Perverse (Mar 21, 2008)

delirium said:


> Clutchy or Dela?



Clutchy


----------



## Einstein (Mar 21, 2008)

King said:


> Anyways, have you guys heard of The Cool Kids? There fresh as can be. I love these dudes.


I was bored yesterday and went to the music Myspace page because I've literally outlistened everything that I got from the pimp section, and I saw something about them and how good they are. I didn't check them out, though. Decided to listen to Myself Think while playing Tetris. 

You're telling me I should stop trying to stack up little colored boxes and check these guys out?


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Mar 21, 2008)

Can I get an Outkast discography?

- And to the Hip Hop Saved My Life video, it met my expectations. It represented the song well and I enjoyed watching it. Are we gonna hear the song on the radio or tv though?


----------



## abstract (Mar 21, 2008)

Most_Valuable_Playa said:


> Can I get an Outkast discography?
> 
> - And to the Hip Hop Saved My Life video, it met my expectations. It represented the song well and I enjoyed watching it. Are we gonna hear the song on the radio or tv though?




I have it all on my computer but I don't pimp, sorry bud. 

As for the Nas song, I doubt we'll see it anymore.  It used to play ALL the time down here in Atlanta, though.


----------



## azuken (Mar 21, 2008)

J-Live = Lyrical GOD!


----------



## Space Jam (Mar 22, 2008)

Recent Cormega Interview
Part 4


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 22, 2008)

Most_Valuable_Playa said:


> Can I get an Outkast discography?
> 
> - And to the Hip Hop Saved My Life video, it met my expectations. It represented the song well and I enjoyed watching it. Are we gonna hear the song on the radio or tv though?



It's an internet single. Paris, Tokyo is the radio/TV one.


----------



## King (Mar 22, 2008)

Einstein said:


> I was bored yesterday and went to the music Myspace page because I've literally outlistened everything that I got from the pimp section, and I saw something about them and how good they are. I didn't check them out, though. Decided to listen to Myself Think while playing Tetris.
> 
> You're telling me I should stop trying to stack up little colored boxes and check these guys out?



Yes. Dudes = Fresh. They can be the future of a good hip-hop culture.

Someone recommend me a good J-Live song.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Mar 22, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> It's an internet single. Paris, Tokyo is the radio/TV one.



It cant be. I just saw the video last night on MTV2.


----------



## Mike Hunt (Mar 22, 2008)

I hate these current songs like "Soulja Boy" etc etc. They are a piece of shit and not worthy of being called hiphop, Nas was correct


----------



## azuken (Mar 22, 2008)

Thanks for the random post. LOL. We all hate Souljah Boy


----------



## Mike Hunt (Mar 22, 2008)

lol my first post in this department. no problem


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 22, 2008)

I don't hate Souljah Boy . . .


----------



## Undercovermc (Mar 22, 2008)

Do you hate his music?


----------



## Mike Hunt (Mar 22, 2008)

souljah boy is a song of a lazy rapper who cant fucking rap for his life.


----------



## abstract (Mar 22, 2008)

Isn't he like 12?


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Mar 22, 2008)

tha_abstract said:


> Isn't he like 12?



He's about 17 or 18. I hate his music, I dont hate him personally. Anybody who says they hate him personally should get a life.


----------



## Mike Hunt (Mar 22, 2008)

I just hate his music, not personally... I don't even know him that well personally.


----------



## King (Mar 22, 2008)

A little something for everyone to enjoy. I love this dude's music.

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=4_gnTkf_sjY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 22, 2008)

Undercovermc said:


> Do you hate his music?



Eh, it's pretty corny but I can't say I don't like the dance.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Mar 23, 2008)

KiiNG OF NF said:


> I just hate his music, not personally... I don't even know him that well personally.



I didnt mean specificlly you. I meant anyone. I wasnt singling you out.


----------



## mow (Mar 23, 2008)

I hate him as a person, and i wish nothign but a thousand fleas to make a home for themselves in the region of his pelvis. anyone that makes music that as souless as that desrves nothing but the most painful and brutal of deaths. fucking wanker


----------



## Aaldarius (Mar 23, 2008)

Wu Tang Forevah.


----------



## furious styles (Mar 23, 2008)

well, i went to paid dues and it was fucking amazing. beat my way up to the second row of people, too. 10 hours of indie hip hop.



also, supernatural showed up unexpectedly and did a freestyle set. sick jacken and psycho realm made an appearance and did a little set as well.

and omfg keith busted out an entire dr. octagon set.


----------



## delirium (Mar 23, 2008)

cheifrocka said:


> and omfg keith busted out an entire dr. octagon set.



What I wouldn't give to see that.


----------



## CrysisZERO (Mar 23, 2008)

I am a Hip-Hop fan, Me being from Queens. I look at how hip-hop was years ago and how it looks now. And there is a huge difference. Rap, which is the commercialized world that the South and other musical insults have glorified, is not worth listening to. Whereas hip-hop will never loose it's roots or it's original purpose. Hip-hop should be something that you not only use to express yourself with but something to empower people with. And Yes wu-tang forever........but only because of RZA's sampling talent. When you can sample Dum Maru Dum(an indie song from the 60's) and turn it into an awesome instrumental then you obviously possess a crapload of talent. And also how he used kung-fu samples from the movies i've finally gotten to watch. Simply genius. In mu eyes, the south is the infestation that has caused the world of Hip-Hop to divide and split into real fans and people who put up fronts.


----------



## furious styles (Mar 23, 2008)

delirium said:


> What I wouldn't give to see that.



I was singing along with every word. Blue Flowers and Girl Let Me Touch You were amazing. I also screamed along with JMT and thus have gone completely hoarse.

Also blowing me away were; busdriver, sage francis, little brother, heiro, pos .. well all of it was amazing.


----------



## Undercovermc (Mar 23, 2008)

You guys aren't alone.



> There was one arrest at the latest Soulja Boy concert at U.S. Cellular Coliseum. A 12 year-old boy was taken into custody Wednesday night for throwing a rock through the windshield of Soulja Boy’s bus. Why? The kid told arresting officers, “I hate Soulja Boy.” Bloomington police used a supervisor and five officers on overtime to provide security for the hip hop concert.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Mar 23, 2008)

**


----------



## mow (Mar 23, 2008)

He still doesnt top the guy in the 50 cent concert. he basically pooped in an empty bottle of water, and then threw it at fiddy on the stage. xD


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 23, 2008)

Unless it was diarrhea, it's not as effective as piss.

Have been spinning Grayskul again this past week, still good shit. Anyone spun Atmosphere's new single yet?


----------



## King (Mar 23, 2008)

What's terrible is the fact that Soulja Boy produced his whole album using FL fucking Studio. That is just horrible.

@moe. There is a video of the guy throwing water at 50 somewhere on youtube. I gotta look for that.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 23, 2008)

No, what's horrible about Soulja Boy is that the retard is popular amongst the other retards. The only good thing that came off him is some amusing spoofs. Ironically, Kosha Boy is my fave.


----------



## KushyKage (Mar 23, 2008)

yo anybody like soul assassins or dj muggs?


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 23, 2008)

THE GAME's new track is banging.


----------



## King (Mar 23, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> THE GAME's new track is banging.



For anyone who wants to listen. This track is fresh, and banging punchlines.
One part he goes" If I was the old me, I would murder them// Matter of fact, If I was the old me, I Would CURTIS THEM//

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3me9nNn2jh0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Space Jam (Mar 23, 2008)

I Like Dj Muggs


----------



## King (Mar 23, 2008)

Check this out.

Read the first post


----------



## KushyKage (Mar 23, 2008)

Rasassination said:


> I Like Dj Muggs



word, I think he so underrated man but his beats is so ill.

have you heard his new shit with sick jacken?


----------



## Crowe (Mar 23, 2008)

Just don't listen to him if he bothers you so much. He annoys the hell out of me so I avoid him, bitching too much about how he suck and how you wish he died will just annoy you more then trying to ignore him.

*hides hypocrite sign (hurricane hater)*


----------



## JBarnz008 (Mar 23, 2008)

That new Game joint is nice. 

Man I've been on Jay-Z recently, I'm even shocked at how much I'm loving _Kingdom Come_ The Prelude, Lost Ones, Do You Wanna Ride & Beach Chair are the standout tracks imo. Jay's albums are all solid from Blueprint - present. I won't even argue with the cat when he claims he's the best rapper alive, he's doing it big in a lot of categories when it comes to the rap game. 

Also cop that new Gnarls Barkley, _The Odd Couple_, when it drops April, I knwo I am. I just hope they have a concert here in Chicago soon.


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 23, 2008)

King said:


> What's terrible is the fact that Soulja Boy produced his whole album using FL fucking Studio. That is just horrible.
> 
> .



But 9th Wonder does that . . .


Souljah Boy was just to dumb to find the crack.


Does anyoen know when Cage's Depart From Me is dropping?


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 23, 2008)

I'd argue. Jay-Z has ups and downs.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Mar 23, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> I'd argue. Jay-Z has ups and downs.



Blueprint - present? xO 

I don't see any downs there.


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 23, 2008)

Blueprint 2 = Doo Doo


----------



## JBarnz008 (Mar 23, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> Blueprint 2 = Doo Doo



lol, it was a decent album tho. His verse on The Watcher 2 was hot.


----------



## KushyKage (Mar 24, 2008)

I jus hate how jayz flows. But whatever, cant really say shit to him.


----------



## mow (Mar 24, 2008)

jigga shoulve quit since reasonable doubt.

if anyone fancies this, poke me via pm


----------



## Aaldarius (Mar 24, 2008)

Hey all, I am a HUUUUGE fan of Cyne (don't know if you guys have heard of them), but my friend recommended me _Panacea_ whom he said are kinda of like them and have a blend of Gang Starr in them.

These are the only songs he could recommend me since neither of us can find there albums.  Starlite is my favorite out of all.  Enjoy! 

[YOUTUBE=http://youtube.com/watch?v=utmjd-NJ81k&feature=related]Pops Said[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE=http://youtube.com/watch?v=no2f3fwXpbk&feature=related]Place on Earth[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE=http://youtube.com/watch?v=Mqrqony6SDM]Panacea - Starlite[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## mow (Mar 24, 2008)

cyne and Panacea fan? WELCOME . we've got a couple of Panacea recordss upped actually, we'll hook you right up =D


----------



## delirium (Mar 24, 2008)

I listened to the Scenic Route before I hopped on my plane today. Good travellin music.


----------



## Aaldarius (Mar 24, 2008)

170 said:


> cyne and Panacea fan? WELCOME . we've got a couple of Panacea recordss upped actually, we'll hook you right up =D



I am a fan of many others but Cyne just tops it.  Panacea seems to be working there way into my top too.  Getting a albums by Panacea would be appreciated.  Has the latest Cyne album dropped, yet?


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 24, 2008)

I'll put you on some R.P.M.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 24, 2008)

Panacea is one of my favorite hip hop groups. Ink is my drink and Scenic Route are spun constantly here. Two of the few albums I can listen all the way through.


----------



## KushyKage (Mar 24, 2008)

yeea im feelin it, I kinda like those.  Cyne an Panacea, Can anybody hook me up with this too? Place on earth and Starlite sounds dope, hah video's on a 80s tip though


----------



## abstract (Mar 24, 2008)

KushyKage said:


> I jus hate how jayz flows. But whatever, cant really say shit to him.



My thoughts exactly. His flow is so fucking repetitive in every song.  His style made commercial hip hop mad gay for a good 5 years.


----------



## Aaldarius (Mar 24, 2008)

Wow.  Thanks guys.  I'll be happily awaiting those uploads.  Great to find a forum with users with good music taste.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 25, 2008)

Panacea is still in my queue, but I love Cyne, so props for feeling the same way. 

@Del: Digging Saukrates' flow and 'tude. ShinSight Trio didn't overwhelm me with awesomeness, but I'm at least whelmed, I guess. 

@Moe: I'll take that Insight album off your hands, for charity's sake.


----------



## delirium (Mar 25, 2008)

Something about Saukrates reminds me of Jeru. I don't know why.. maybe it's the voice. But that's definitely not a bad thing.

As for ShinSight.. well.. I'm just an Insight fan boy so anything he does on the mic I'm easily overwhelmed by. xD


----------



## kayos (Mar 25, 2008)

JB the Jedi said:


> Blueprint - present? xO
> 
> I don't see any downs there.



Funny. I dont really see any notable ups since Blueprint.
Hm.


----------



## King (Mar 25, 2008)

Wow. I know just how you're feeling. Jay-Z's flow is horrible, sometimes. His wordplay is incredible and is better than 80% of the current rappers out. It's just his flow, the way he spits and shit.

Panacea = Incredible.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Mar 25, 2008)

Good, as long as you're disliking his flow instead of his lyrics and skillz.


----------



## Undercovermc (Mar 25, 2008)

I thought Jay-Z had a good flow pre Kingdom Come.


----------



## DA Dave (Mar 25, 2008)

Panacea sounded boring.


----------



## Ippy (Mar 25, 2008)

delirium said:


> As for ShinSight.. well.. I'm just an Insight fan boy so anything he does on the mic I'm easily overwhelmed by. xD


I just came in here to ask ppl if they listen to Insight/Shinsight Trio/Y Society.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Mar 26, 2008)

I returned back to using last.fm and an I listened to an old friends radio.  He hasn't been on awhile, so I might ask you guys about these artists.  What do you guys think about Binary Star, k-os, Blu, P.O.S and Looptroop?  If any are worthy of uploads, please send a few to me.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 26, 2008)

Blu gets much love around here.


----------



## furious styles (Mar 26, 2008)

Nobunaga said:


> I returned back to using last.fm and an I listened to an old friends radio.  He hasn't been on awhile, so I might ask you guys about these artists.  What do you guys think about Binary Star, k-os, Blu, P.O.S and Looptroop?  If any are worthy of uploads, please send a few to me.



oh shi - my octo and automator avatar!


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Mar 26, 2008)

cheifrocka said:


> oh shi - my octo and automator avatar!



Oh snap, sorry man.  Found it off last.fm and thought it looked pretty cool.  I'll remove it, sorry again if you thought I 'ripped' you -- didn't know you wore it.


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 26, 2008)

People are criticizing Jay-Z's flow . . .


----------



## Shunsuke kiba (Mar 26, 2008)

Whose the best out there right now Lupe Fiasco Jay-z washed up NaS still sic but not comin out with current shit all the time Common good too but not on Lu's level Lil Wayne is good but not the best Luda is sic Ye is sic Wale!! is sic but if u listen to Lupe then u might change ur mind on some of the ppl u like


----------



## furious styles (Mar 26, 2008)

Nobunaga said:


> Oh snap, sorry man.  Found it off last.fm and thought it looked pretty cool.  I'll remove it, sorry again if you thought I 'ripped' you -- didn't know you wore it.



dude feel free to use it. cax made it for me, i used it as my icon on here and last.fm for a while but haven't for a couple months. i was just surprised to see it.


----------



## abstract (Mar 26, 2008)

Shunsuke kiba said:


> Whose the best out there right now Lupe Fiasco Jay-z washed up NaS still sic but not comin out with current shit all the time Common good too but not on Lu's level Lil Wayne is good but not the best Luda is sic Ye is sic Wale!! is sic but if u listen to Lupe then u might change ur mind on some of the ppl u like



The Cool by Lupe was good, American Gangster was really good to my surprise, ^ (use bro) by Nas is coming out next month, looks pretty exciting.  Just Blaze and DJ Khalil are a couple of producers that I'm excited about on it.  Not a huge Common fan, Lil Wayne is a boner.  


The best even though his newer albums aren't as good as his old is probably still Nas.  Hip Hop is Dead and Street's Disciple are still better than a lot of other bullcrap that his been coming out in the last 6-7 years.  Lupe's the future though, among others.  The Roots are coming out with a new album this year, too.  Blackthought is in the conversation somewhere.


----------



## DA Dave (Mar 27, 2008)

tha_abstract said:


> Lupe's the future though



But hes only putting out 1 more album.


----------



## Undercovermc (Mar 27, 2008)

Rappers are fickle with their decisions, so he may not stick to his plan of only making one more album and even if he does, he might "come out of retirement" later.


----------



## DA Dave (Mar 27, 2008)

I just figured he could not wait to use the clever album title: _L U P End_


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Mar 27, 2008)

I haven't really been feeling _The Cool_.  Though Superstar is one of the best tracks ever by Lupe.  Plus, I really digged the Superstar remix with T.I and Jeezy.  It's good that he is taking a break for awhile.  He can comeback and maybe bring a redefined Lupe.


----------



## mow (Mar 27, 2008)

I had a weird feeling in my pants as if my balls were being dipped in acid.
then i came here and saw talk of Lupe

figures 

/wanker


----------



## furious styles (Mar 27, 2008)

170 said:


> I had a weird feeling in my pants as if my balls were being dipped in acid.
> then i came here and saw talk of Lupe
> 
> figures
> ...



lol it's mow, the resident lupe hater

i actually think the guy is fairly over-rated. i own food & liquor .. like .. actually own a hard copy, more than most can say haha, and have heard all of his stuff, and I think he's decent, but almost everyone here is on way too much lupe kool aid.


----------



## mow (Mar 27, 2008)

that's why it's my goal to bring it down to a resonable moderate level with my intense tsuanami-like hating xD

whatcha been spinning the most lately hans? =]


----------



## Perverse (Mar 27, 2008)

Blu is still an unproven force in the hiphop industry, IMO. Admittedly, Below The Heavens was that shit. But his solo EP _Lifted_, his _Johnson & Jonson_ collaboration with Mainframe and _C.R.A.C. Knuckles_ with Ta'Raach have all been nothing more than average.


----------



## delirium (Mar 27, 2008)

I haven't listened to the Lifted EP, but the rest is solid IMO. 

I need s'more of this in my life, though:


----------



## Perverse (Mar 27, 2008)

SoulClap himself upped those. If you were looking for SoulClap, that is.


----------



## delirium (Mar 27, 2008)

Nah, I'm looking for Asphate Woodhavet the emcee. Not the producer.


----------



## Perverse (Mar 27, 2008)

toyblade

He's part of that band.


----------



## furious styles (Mar 27, 2008)

170 said:


> that's why it's my goal to bring it down to a resonable moderate level with my intense tsuanami-like hating xD
> 
> whatcha been spinning the most lately hans? =]



well lately i've been spinning suuuuper chill jazz, akin to the twin peaks OST. haha.

but in terms of hip hop, i've been digging on sage francis, b.dolan and the rest of the strange famous crew.

also, i still can't get enough of the RA Scion solo album. get that from kingler if you don't already have it, it will blow your socks off.


----------



## King (Mar 27, 2008)

Fuck it.


New interview with Blue online. 

Read it here -->


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Mar 27, 2008)

^^Read that a few days ago. I liked how they threw his lyrics in there.

But i took a chance & caught the end of Rap City today & saw Hostile Gospel, followed by Hip Hop Saved My Life. Has RC stepped they game up?


----------



## jkingler (Mar 27, 2008)

Blu said:
			
		

> The game in 2008 is not perfect and people complain and complain about how wack music is, but there’s so much dope shit out there if you just turn the radio and TV off. I find ill shit all the fucking time and I’m like there’s way too much music out there.


Seriously. That interview = <3


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 28, 2008)

Why is everyone on Blu's nuts?I find his to be  boring most of the time to be perfectly honest.


----------



## Green Lantern (Mar 28, 2008)

King said:


> Fuck it.
> 
> 
> New interview with *Blue* online.
> ...



_And they still spell my name fucked up on they fliers-
Its B-L-U and if you see the E drop 'em_

Truth be told I like Exile's production just a little bit more then I like Blu's flow 
But the combination is potent for sure.


----------



## King (Mar 28, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RYv12Z-8AeM[/YOUTUBE]

Everyone.

What is your rating on this song out of a 5?

5/5 for me. The song was produced by Dr. Dre and Dre sets the mood for this song perfect and it goes hand-in-hand with Jay-Z's flow and lyricism on this song.


----------



## DA Dave (Mar 28, 2008)

The video is no longer available.


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 28, 2008)

Buy now and save $600 on Jedi Mind Tricks: Legacy of Blood


----------



## delirium (Mar 28, 2008)

What the fu--?


----------



## Crowe (Mar 28, 2008)

Anyone listened to Obsidian Blue's beats? My friend bought two of his labums via itunes some time ago and I remember really really liking ém.


----------



## Perverse (Mar 28, 2008)

Insight of Y Society has a new solo album.


----------



## azuken (Mar 29, 2008)

This makes me sad:


----------



## jkingler (Mar 29, 2008)

This makes me happy and sad. 

Here's another list for you

Happy that someone wrote it; sad that it's so true.


----------



## Bender (Mar 29, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JGu9SVT-Hjc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## azuken (Mar 29, 2008)

why is this here?


----------



## jkingler (Mar 29, 2008)

Because he thought we'd all like it. 

I mean, it's got Akon. How could it be anything less than an exemplar of what an intelligent hip-hop record should be?


----------



## azuken (Mar 29, 2008)

Cause its got Akon...

"[Chorus Akon]
You Got Me So Hypnotized
The Way Your Body Rollin Round And Round
That Booty Keep Bumping, Titties Just Bouncin Up And Down
You Got Me So Hypnotized
The Way Your Body Rolling Round And Round
That Booty Keep Bumping, Titties Just Bouncin Up And Down"



Real intelligent. Good club song tho.


----------



## King (Mar 29, 2008)

Plies = Shit.

Plies Record = No True Morality as the critics have said. His album was shit.


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 29, 2008)

KRs giving shouting out Fat Joe and Rick Ro$$

[m.3.0.w] True Tears 13 Ending Scene.avi


ROSS


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Mar 29, 2008)

I never tried Jay Z Kingdom Come, can somebody pimp it?

And what other projects are Blu & Exile doing? I didn't know that theere was stuff other than Below the heavens


----------



## King (Mar 30, 2008)

Most_Valuable_Playa said:


> I never tried Jay Z Kingdom Come, can somebody pimp it?
> 
> And what other projects are Blu & Exile doing? I didn't know that theere was stuff other than Below the heavens



I pimped one of their other albums they had. Blu is part of the group Johnson & Johnson and they had an album that came out last year, I believe.

Anyways, listen to this.

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=4_gnTkf_sjY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jkingler (Mar 30, 2008)

Cool Calm Pete seems pretty tight, from that and the track I heard off the Def Jux Adult Swim album. 

/wonders if someone's going to pimp an album of his


----------



## King (Mar 30, 2008)

EDIT:

The Game, G-Unit, and Nelly are all scheduled to release their album on the same day, which is June 24, 2008. 

The Game with LAX, G-Unit with Shoot To Kill and Nelly with Brass Knuckles.

Opinions everyone?


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 30, 2008)

King said:


> EDIT:
> 
> The Game, G-Unit, and Nelly are all scheduled to release their album on the same day, which is June 24, 2008.
> 
> ...



I'm actually looking forward to 2/3 of those. LOL @ Nelly though, his albums going to go triple aluminum. I'm calling it now.

1. The Game
2. G-Unit
3. Nelly


----------



## jkingler (Mar 30, 2008)

I can't think of 3 albums I'd be less inclined to check out. I'm sure if I dug deep I could come up with something, but I don't see the need.


----------



## fraj (Mar 30, 2008)

Right now my playlist revolves around - Timbaland, Akon, Flo rida, Kanye west, 50 Cent, Wycleaf John and a few others


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 30, 2008)

Timbaland, Akon, 50 Cent? >.O


----------



## jkingler (Mar 30, 2008)

Davey likes Flo Rida? I never knew...


----------



## King (Mar 30, 2008)

The Game >>>> G-Unit >>>> Nelly. 

Anyone here listen to KRS-One heavily? I need to listen to some standout tracks by the dude.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 30, 2008)

Kalam Mekhar said:


> Davey likes Flo Rida? I never knew...



Never heard of the fucker, actually. Know of Wycleaf but never bothered to spin his shit.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Mar 30, 2008)

I am not going to lie here.  A few years back, I used to think 50 Cent & The Game were a tight combo.  _How We Do_ and _Hate or Love It_ were decent tracks ands still are.

Over my mini-break, I was able to get a few listens on Blu and Panacea.  Blu took a bit to grow on me but I am really like him, very good beats and flow.  Panacea are alright for me, I think I still my listen to a bit more.   I really like that ending thing at the end of _Pop's Said_ by Panacea, I wonder if there are artists that just do that!


----------



## abstract (Mar 30, 2008)

King said:


> EDIT:
> 
> The Game, G-Unit, and Nelly are all scheduled to release their album on the same day, which is June 24, 2008.
> 
> ...




MEH..... 

Dre's new album is coming out this summer, so is Only Built For Cuban Linkx II.

Both of those trump those three albums a million times over.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 30, 2008)

Agreed wholeheartedly.


----------



## DA Dave (Mar 30, 2008)

King said:


> EDIT:
> 
> The Game, G-Unit, and Nelly are all scheduled to release their album on the same day, which is June 24, 2008.
> 
> ...



Looking forward to Game and G-Unit for something to ride to.


----------



## Undercovermc (Mar 31, 2008)

tha_abstract said:


> MEH.....
> 
> Dre's new album is coming out this summer, so is Only Built For Cuban Linkx II.
> 
> Both of those trump those three albums a million times over.


But are they really coming out this summer? Especially Detox.


----------



## clouded_fate (Mar 31, 2008)

Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Clicky


----------



## abstract (Mar 31, 2008)

I deff. see Detox coming out for sure, even though it has been in production for ever.  I just can't see Dre waiting any longer, it's already been like like 5 years since it was supposed to be released. 

I'm a bit more iffy about Cuban Linkx II, though.  That feud of Ghostface and Raekwon against the RZA is VERY discouraging.  For multiple reasons.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 31, 2008)

Slug said:


> correct me if im wrong, but isnt pete philly and prequisite swedish? tight group imo



They're Dutch.


----------



## King (Mar 31, 2008)

If _Detox_ does not come out this fucking year, then I'm not going to expect it at all. I can't keep going through waiting for the album to come out forever.

So far, Aftermath has yet to release all these albums by the end of this year -

*Eminem* - _King Mathers_
*50 Cent* - _Before I Self Destruct_
*Bishop Lamont* - _The Reformation_
*Busta Rhymes* - _Back On My BS_ (Possibly Next Year)
*Stat Quo* - _Statlanta_
*Focus* - _Dedicated_
*Eve* - _Here I Am_
*Raekwon* -_Only Built 4 Cuban Linx II_

and on top of all that, _Detox_ by *Dr. Dre* and a couple of other albums by Aftermath Ent. artists. I can honestly say, I don't think it's coming out for at least another 10 months.


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 31, 2008)

Dre said Detox was dropping this fall.


Damn, Aftermath artists lost.


----------



## dilbot (Mar 31, 2008)

Hey guys, I need your help~

Right now my playlist is getting pretty boring and I was wondering If you guys could Suggest some songs/bands that are basically similar to Gym Class Heroes (the beats/rhythms/rapping style). EXAMPLE: Viva La White Girl - Gym Class Heroes (I consider this the best GCH song ever made)

I also like to listen to Lupe Fiasco and Blu&Exile for the intelligent rap and beats (something outside rapping about their cars/bling etc.)<-- although I don't mind those kinds of rap if it got good beats and got nice flow and rhyme scheme

Also tell me if this request is too broad, let me know. (I'm kinda desperate)


----------



## abstract (Mar 31, 2008)

dilbot said:


> Hey guys, I need your help~
> 
> Right now my playlist is getting pretty boring and I was wondering If you guys could Suggest some songs/bands that are basically similar to Gym Class Heroes (the beats/rhythms/rapping style). EXAMPLE: Viva La White Girl - Gym Class Heroes (I consider this the best GCH song ever made)
> 
> ...



Hmm... 

Roundabout-  

Outkast-Aquemini 
The Roots-Things Fall Apart 
The Roots-The Tipping Point 
A Tribe Called Quest-Beats, Rhymes, Life 
Aesop Rock-Float

Those should appeal to you.  

I'm just going to go ahead and tell you, although a lot of hip hop talks about the gangsta life don't let that turn you away.  The whole "gangster" image has been overly hyped by the media.  Just because some one reps a gangster image doesn't mean they can't be brilliant. 

That said.... 

I would HIGHLY recommend these, too- 

Nas-Illmatic 
J Dilla-Donuts 
Jaylib-Champion Sound
Wu-Tang Clan-Enter The Wu-Tang(36 Chambers) 
Wu-Tang-Forever  

I don't really consider Gym Class Heroes hip-hop, but I think you should at least like the first list.


----------



## dilbot (Mar 31, 2008)

^thanks a lot man, I appreciate it

anymore suggestions are of course highly appreciated


----------



## azuken (Mar 31, 2008)

dilbot said:


> Hey guys, I need your help~
> 
> Right now my playlist is getting pretty boring and I was wondering If you guys could Suggest some songs/bands that are basically similar to Gym Class Heroes (the beats/rhythms/rapping style). EXAMPLE: Viva La White Girl - Gym Class Heroes (I consider this the best GCH song ever made)
> 
> ...



Viva la white girl is by far not thier best song.... Go get their first two albums (message for a pimp).

As for music go with:
k-os - Atlantis: Hymns for Disco
K-os - Joyful Rebellion
Outkast - Aquemania

Thats all ive got for similar sound. But i think you should check out p.o.s. He went on tour with them and is good rap.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 31, 2008)

> anymore suggestions are of course highly appreciated


Check the artists in my sig. Definitely not your typical gangsta/I'm rich shit. XD


----------



## ZenGamr (Mar 31, 2008)

Kanye west, Timbaland, Michael jackson,

LUPE FIASCO IN DA HOUSE.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Mar 31, 2008)

Any Az fans?  I was streaming a few tracks from Doe Or Die and he seems really good.  Looking for thoughts about him and maybe an upload or two. ^^


----------



## azuken (Apr 1, 2008)

Who is shyne?


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 1, 2008)

Nobunaga said:


> Any Az fans?  I was streaming a few tracks from Doe Or Die and he seems really good.  Looking for thoughts about him and maybe an upload or two. ^^



AZ = Top 10 lyrically 

He's got skills but dude has horrible sense when it comes to making albums(He got hat Canibus disease)


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 1, 2008)

Has anyone got this dipset "freestyle" in MP3 or something? been looking for it for a while 
[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=yzXK_w6MXzE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Green Lantern (Apr 1, 2008)

Lol. Dipshi- I mean Dipset. 

Use vixy.net to convert it to mp3?


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 1, 2008)

I'll try that, thanks.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Apr 1, 2008)

Nobunaga said:


> Any Az fans?  I was streaming a few tracks from Doe Or Die and he seems really good.  Looking for thoughts about him and maybe an upload or two. ^^



AZ's talent shines the hardest in Doe Or Die but nearly his whole catalog is solid. Aziatic, Pieces of a Black Man etc. are worth a listen even if they're not classics. His flow is near flawless and he's lyrically on point but some of the production over the years has turned me off and some wack collaborations along with that - but who doesn't have those..


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Apr 1, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> AZ = Top 10 lyrically
> 
> He's got skills but dude has horrible sense when it comes to making albums(He got hat Canibus disease)



What is his albums bad? I can see minor production issues over a few listens.



Snake_108 said:


> AZ's talent shines the hardest in Doe Or Die but nearly his whole catalog is solid. Aziatic, Pieces of a Black Man etc. are worth a listen even if they're not classics. His flow is near flawless and he's lyrically on point but some of the production over the years has turned me off and some wack collaborations along with that - but who doesn't have those..



I listened to a few songs from Doe Or Die and Aziatic and they were really good.  I just remember about him while listening to Illmatic and that he has a new album that he is going to release this year.


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 1, 2008)

Nobunaga said:


> What is his albums bad? I can see minor production issues over a few listens.
> 
> .



Lack of variation. You can only listen to someone flex their lyrical muscle for so long.


----------



## Bender (Apr 1, 2008)

azuken said:


> Who is shyne?



Are you serious? He's one of the biggest baddest dudes signed to Bad Boy label but got arrested for a club shooting. 


Here's one of his videos

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t41AW69M_cc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## King (Apr 1, 2008)

*The Marshall Mathers LP* = Greatest Rap Album of All Time. For me.


----------



## Bender (Apr 1, 2008)

No offense but how can nobody not know about Shyne?


----------



## Crowe (Apr 1, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> Lack of variation. You can only listen to someone flex their lyrical muscle for so long.


Kinda agree, same with Pharoahe monch for me.


----------



## Perverse (Apr 1, 2008)

Yeah, I got bored of Monch too. 

I still need to get at some Cool Calm Pete.


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Apr 1, 2008)

Az released an album today
Anyone pimping?


----------



## azuken (Apr 1, 2008)

King said:


> *The Marshall Mathers LP* = Greatest Rap Album of All Time. For me.



It definatly got his point across and in top 20 of all time.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Apr 1, 2008)

Most_Valuable_Playa said:


> Az released an album today
> Anyone pimping?



Oh snap.  I want in on this too.


----------



## Mashiro (Apr 1, 2008)

*TUPAC LIVES!!!*
intelligent much?


----------



## jkingler (Apr 1, 2008)

> I still need to get at some Cool Calm Pete.


Agreed. If you get any, send it this way.


----------



## mow (Apr 1, 2008)

any news of the new Diverse?


----------



## DA Dave (Apr 1, 2008)

Most_Valuable_Playa said:


> Az released an album today
> Anyone pimping?



whats it called?


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Apr 1, 2008)

Undeniable.


----------



## Slug (Apr 2, 2008)

this is one of the simplest videos and songs i've ever heard, but its soo beautiful and complex at the same time


----------



## typhoon72 (Apr 2, 2008)

I dont kno why people hate on Cham so much, he's good. His 3 mixtapes are among the best ever, and he actually works on em. They aint cut and screwed songs like waynes mixes. He's the one who took Dyke Jones out the game

*Roll Call*


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 2, 2008)

Lil Wayne ft. Eminem

Em's Back


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Apr 2, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> Lil Wayne ft. Eminem
> 
> Em's Back



BRILLANT YO!  LIL WAYNE ROOOLS STOMPIN ON YA N****'S.  MAKES Y'ALL SUCK HIS DICK LIKE A LOLIPOP. WOOOOOOSSSH!

Btw, anyone have any recommendations for those who like Gravediggaz?  (Besides Wu + affiliates)

.......

Suicide it's a suicide
Budabuyby
Suicide it's a suicide

I just can't get that song out of my head /w 6 Feet Deep:

GtotheRtotheAtotheV....E DtotheItotheGGtothaAtothazigzagZ
Gravediggaz, n****s 6 Feet Deep


----------



## abstract (Apr 2, 2008)

Nobunaga said:


> BRILLANT YO!  LIL WAYNE ROOOLS STOMPIN ON YA N****'S.  MAKES Y'ALL SUCK HIS DICK LIKE A LOLIPOP. WOOOOOOSSSH!
> 
> Btw, anyone have any recommendations for those who like Gravediggaz?  (Besides Wu + affiliates)
> 
> ...



Three 6 Mafia's early stuff.  A lot of people don't like them, but the horror genre is tiny, and their early shit is a good representation of it. 

Or ATLiens by Outkast if you don't already have it.  It isn't horror, but it's dark/weird, kind of close.


----------



## Bender (Apr 2, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> Lil Wayne ft. Eminem
> 
> Em's Back





........ 

Dude Eminem sucks  

He made what.. One good album the rest his shit just so overexaggerated man.... Seriously, people overrate his success. Common a thousand times greater den tat dude.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Apr 2, 2008)

DJ Wristpect & AZ - Quiet Money Mixtape



Pretty dope. Gets 4 thumbs up for me.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Apr 2, 2008)

I need some good new shit now.


----------



## DA Dave (Apr 3, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> ........
> 
> Dude Eminem sucks
> 
> He made what.. One good album the rest his shit just so overexaggerated man.... Seriously, people overrate his success. Common a thousand times greater den tat dude.


Man stfu

Common gets boring, Em keeps his shit exciting.

Common > Em

Though I still like Common.


----------



## mow (Apr 3, 2008)

Em shit may be colourful, that doesnt change the fact it is still shit. for every good song he has he has 5 or 6 that are utter tripe.

Common Sense 4 life.

also; anicent black though and ?uestlove free style


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 3, 2008)

-Zelgadis- said:


> Man stfu
> 
> Common gets boring, Em keeps his shit exciting.
> 
> ...


Yeah Common > Em...


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Apr 3, 2008)

Black Thought is class. 

And I just heard this Wake Up gem again. 

[youtube=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U2zBsDaXb20]Wake Up Show 1994 LA Anthem[/youtube]


----------



## Zephos (Apr 3, 2008)

-Zelgadis- said:


> Man stfu
> 
> Common gets boring, Em keeps his shit exciting.
> 
> ...



They're both really overated. But Common has Like Water for Chocolate under his belt.
He wins.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Apr 3, 2008)

170 said:


> also; anicent black though and ?uestlove free style


----------



## azuken (Apr 3, 2008)

I was on kanye west blog just now, and he posted up some Blu & Exile. And I swear to go, if i dont get some Blu and Exile shit in my messages in the next 5 minutes im going to kill someone. Shit is hot!


----------



## King (Apr 4, 2008)

AZ - Undeniable Official Album Download


----------



## Space Jam (Apr 4, 2008)

Good Lookin


----------



## Cax (Apr 4, 2008)

Do you got Below the Heavens Azuken?


----------



## Bender (Apr 4, 2008)

Tell me what you guys think of this song?


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SAybfw0GNWE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Haze is Dreamin' (Apr 5, 2008)

^I liked it a lot

But let my cp know what you guys think of this song


----------



## jkingler (Apr 5, 2008)

I prefer this one.

Koro

Papoose is decent, though. Definitely towards the top of my mainstream tiers.


----------



## Haze is Dreamin' (Apr 5, 2008)

Papoose isn't mainstream 

Who's better Papoose or Cassidy?


----------



## jkingler (Apr 5, 2008)

Papoose isn't a household name or anything, but he's definitely more mainstream than most of the guys I listen to. So relatively speaking, I'd say he's on his way, if he isn't quite there yet.


----------



## Haze is Dreamin' (Apr 5, 2008)

I hope he doesn't become like the rest of these non lyrically based rappers that are making the game horrible.

You ignored my question


----------



## KushyKage (Apr 5, 2008)

ok lyrically I think Papoose is more craftier with words than Cassidy. He's more experimental too, But Cassidy's jus got that crisp cleaner delivery.


----------



## Niabingi (Apr 5, 2008)

Cassidy but only because I have lost all respect for papoose what with the whole Fat joe thing and also because he very possibly could be hooking up with remy ma which is just


----------



## JBarnz008 (Apr 5, 2008)

Yea, Pap is nice and i agree with Kushy Kage's comment.


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 5, 2008)

Papoose = The Up-North version of Lil Wayne.

Let's be serious for a second, they both have corny punchline parades called songs.

But Papoose will never drop an album anyway, so don't worry about him blowing up.


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 5, 2008)

^ Truth 
Anyone got news on that Q-Tip Album?
I was gonna ask about Rakim but I've lost interest...


----------



## King (Apr 5, 2008)

KRS-One is legendary and among the top five best rappers alive. No one could tell me otherwise.

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=EaHqt7ixlkE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Haze is Dreamin' (Apr 5, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> Papoose = The Up-North version of Lil Wayne.
> 
> Let's be serious for a second, they both have corny punchline parades called songs.
> 
> But Papoose will never drop an album anyway, so don't worry about him blowing up.


^false, no one is like lil wayne.


----------



## abstract (Apr 5, 2008)

Haze is Dreamin' said:


> ^false, no one is like lil wayne.



sarcasm? 

I hope so.


----------



## delirium (Apr 5, 2008)

That's like hoping for Jesus' second coming.


----------



## King (Apr 5, 2008)

Haze is Dreamin' said:


> ^false, no one is like lil wayne.



i strongly disagree with this post.

fellow nfer's, i bring to you, heaven for ears and swift movement for your hands.

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=fknqlNYoN3w&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## kayos (Apr 5, 2008)

King said:


> KRS-One is legendary and among the top five best rappers alive. No one could tell me otherwise.



i been on a krs-one tip lately. listening to some old bdp albums and bringing up afro-centric pseudo-conspiracies in political debate....

i find it interesting that a lot of rappers are essentially saying the same things when it comes to this kinda stuff but nobody believes it or looks into it.

for example; krs-one's "overseer....officer..." reference in sound of da police sounds awfully similar to natti's pseudo-slavery reference in valley of death

also, i finally copped below the heavens recently and i see why you guys were on the man's jock now. kid has skills.


----------



## King (Apr 5, 2008)

kayos said:


> i been on a krs-one tip lately. listening to some old bdp albums and bringing up afro-centric pseudo-conspiracies in political debate....
> 
> i find it interesting that a lot of rappers are essentially saying the same things when it comes to this kinda stuff but nobody believes it or looks into it.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I remember bout two-three months ago, there was a small discussion about KRS-One and how he should be more regarded than he is now. I decided to listen to him, and the old stuff that he has takes a couple listens but it is absolutely worth it. 

The work KRS-One did with Boogie Down Productions is legendary and I decided to give it a listen. It was a huge transition for me, seeing as how I usually listen to people like Nas, Jay-Z, Eminem, Tupac, and Biggie. They are all a lot different from KRS-One, yet strangely the same. 

The next person on my list to listen to is Rakim. I started listening to him already and spinning a few of his older tracks and they definitely sound dope.

I recommend giving KRS-One a listen. You may not ultimately like him at first, but the more you listen to him, the more you get sucked in.


----------



## azuken (Apr 5, 2008)

Problem with mainstream hip hop....

Hot Beats on Trash rhymes... IE: Lil Wayne - Lollipop


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Apr 5, 2008)

I don't even like the mainstream beats now to be honest. Just yesterday I was listening to G Rap's 'Live & Let Die' and realized that the people who say hip-hop is as good now as it was back then are _liars_. Anyway, I think some of these 'underground' Japanese MC's get some of the best beats but can't flow.


----------



## Perverse (Apr 5, 2008)

G Rap's new album is fuckin' garbage.


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 5, 2008)

Eh, he had a good run.

The only problem I have with hip-hop now in days is the artists don't age. I'll  if Dre is talking about some Chronic/2001 type shit on Detox in 2010.


----------



## Meijin (Apr 6, 2008)

man

why does stones throw keep throwing these free concerts with madlib and pbwolf in miami 

also, check out KMD - Black Bastards. hot shit


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Apr 6, 2008)

Perverse said:


> G Rap's new album is fuckin' garbage.



I sincerely don't give a darn. I stopped listening to KRS-One's new shit after a certain time and he's still one of my favorite emcees of all-time. I don't even really expect anyone from that era or before to go as hard as they used to; just happy that they were _that_ good back then.


----------



## Green Lantern (Apr 6, 2008)

Hot track just in-

Lupe Fiasco did an acoustic version of Superstar!

*Its FIRE!!*


----------



## JBarnz008 (Apr 6, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> Papoose = The Up-North version of Lil Wayne.
> 
> Let's be serious for a second, they both have corny punchline parades called songs.
> 
> But Papoose will never drop an album anyway, so don't worry about him blowing up.



Pap is droppin' Nacirema Dream soon.


----------



## Undercovermc (Apr 6, 2008)

JB the Jedi said:


> Pap is droppin' Nacirema Dream soon.


I wouldn't get my hopes up if I were you. Even if it does come out, I doubt it'll be any good. His time has come and gone and I don't think he has what it takes to make a good album.

In regard to the comparison of Papoose to Lil' Wayne; from a mainstream viewpoint, Papoose is only in Wayne's shadow. Nacirema Dream will do poor numbers, The Carter III won't.


----------



## Perverse (Apr 7, 2008)

Pap's tapes have always been good. On an album, I don't know if he'll cut it either. I'll spin The Nacirema Dream either way, I just hope it's halfway decent.


----------



## kayos (Apr 7, 2008)

Green Lantern said:


> Hot track just in-
> 
> Lupe Fiasco did an acoustic version of Superstar!
> 
> *Its FIRE!!*



many props amigo. I dig that muchos


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 7, 2008)

Nas



Wasn't he in a Lil Jon video?


----------



## JBarnz008 (Apr 7, 2008)

Green Lantern said:


> Hot track just in-
> 
> Lupe Fiasco did an acoustic version of Superstar!
> 
> *Its FIRE!!*



Beautiful music, Santos vocals killed it.


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 7, 2008)

azuken said:


> Problem with mainstream hip hop....
> 
> Hot Beats on Trash rhymes... IE: Lil Wayne - Lollipop


But then most of those hot beats are all just recycled garbage.
Mainstream producers are fucking lazy.


----------



## azuken (Apr 7, 2008)

"You lookin for me under a rock, a bush or a tree
I jump on ya block and stomp you til my foot is asleep"

Love it.


----------



## King (Apr 7, 2008)

I agree. Pap's time has definitely come and gone. 

Anyone here be spinning _Illmatic_? Now that, that CD right there is straight fucking fire. I can't get enough of that album. Nas's genuine flow with his hard but intelligent lyrics is a match made in heaven with the production.


----------



## azuken (Apr 7, 2008)

who hasnt spun illmatic? im spinning:
J Dilla - Welcome 2 Detroit
J Dilla - Ruff Draft
Quasimoto - The Unseen


----------



## KushyKage (Apr 7, 2008)

Yea I dont know if post this before but yep I love this Krs video, the lyrics on this song's probably the truest hip hop around.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iWa4UpajKTc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## azuken (Apr 7, 2008)

KRS is sooo boring to me.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Apr 7, 2008)

Why? 

What on earth have you heard to reach that conclusion? Kris exemplifies enthusiasm in his delivery. That's like saying Busta Rhymes or Redman is boring.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Apr 8, 2008)

King said:


> I agree. Pap's time has definitely come and gone.
> 
> Anyone here be spinning _Illmatic_? Now that, that CD right there is straight fucking fire. I can't get enough of that album. Nas's genuine flow with his hard but intelligent lyrics is a match made in heaven with the production.



Wow, I've been spinning some Nas lately especially God's Son, I am..., & Illmatic. N.Y. State of Mind is my fav track on Illmatic.


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 8, 2008)

I feel horrible for laughing at this

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tKKxPtP6XjQ[/YOUTUBE]

"I'm the best mayne, yeah I did it"


----------



## azuken (Apr 8, 2008)

That was lame...


----------



## KushyKage (Apr 8, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> I feel horrible for laughing at this
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tKKxPtP6XjQ[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> "I'm the best mayne, yeah I did it"



Yo wtf hahahah shits hilarious


----------



## Toru Hidaka (Apr 8, 2008)

lolsz xD

Johnathan: Yah man you did good but you messed up a *few* times.

that was great

EDIT: it was johnathan nvm


----------



## KushyKage (Apr 8, 2008)

LOL Envy gots the flow but Eli gots the punchlines. :rofl


----------



## jkingler (Apr 8, 2008)

Eli was acting like...I don't even know. He was on another planet or something. 

I agree with Kush, though, even though I thought they were both garbage.


----------



## furious styles (Apr 8, 2008)

poor eli .. he's mentally handicapped .. but rappin .... keep the dream alive little man ..


----------



## delirium (Apr 8, 2008)

"I'm the best man, I did it!"

It was already over when Eli said that. They should have just called it wraps.

But then he had to go and say, "I'm the best, I told you that!" 

Oh and.. 

"Imma show you who the best man by the hour. He like Rosie O'Donell at a bisexual bridal shower."

WHAT! Kill't it.


----------



## jkingler (Apr 8, 2008)

It was more like, "I'm the best, mayne, I deeeeed it..........*drools*"

Get 'em, Eli! 

First dude was gaaaaarbage. One good punch, with the "stick to walking cripple," but the punch was preceded by dumb shit, so it fell flat.

/sigh

Got any more vids with Eli murkin' cats? P.S. Fuck those judges anyways. They don't know a good thing when they see/hear it. The host was too busy pretending to be blind and feeling up the middle judge, so they must have been distracted or something...


----------



## delirium (Apr 8, 2008)

Alright.. for real.. If Eli came to the MD right now and said let's battle, would you do it?


----------



## King (Apr 8, 2008)

azuken said:


> KRS is sooo boring to me.



I interpreted this into saying "I only listen to mainstream hip-hop music."

KRS-One defeats 95% of all rappers alive.


----------



## kayos (Apr 8, 2008)

I know dudes are entitled to opinions and what not but I can't see how someone can find the man boring. I would understand if you said that about Nas, for example, because his shit is straight up cerebral. But KRS-One...it aint like that. I dont get how he can be considered boring. I aint knockin what you're sayin, I just wonder why is all...

Just out of curiosity...have you ever actually listened to what KRS-One says in his verses? I mean like really...I mean the "White Men Can't Jump" meaning, like "are you _*hearing*_ Kris?"

If you find him boring, I can only assume that either you dont appreciate his message, or you didnt get it.


----------



## Space Jam (Apr 8, 2008)

lmfao @ that video and the post after it....damn yall cracked me up with that shit. I need that.

i`ve been listen to Masta Ace alot latley...I forgot how good he was ...he just sounds like a fuckin natural on the mic, like its was where he was ment to be. i dont know where to place him but i knows he`s gotta be atleast top top 15 all time.


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Apr 8, 2008)

Lupe Fiasco is officially mainstream now?
I hear him on the radio everyday, he's one of the top 5 ringtones in the country, and "hip hop saved my life" debuted on BET today...

With CRS coming out later this year, I think the pressure is on for lyrics


----------



## delirium (Apr 8, 2008)

Lupe has always been mainstream.


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 9, 2008)

Lupe's been mainstream since F&L or are people forgetting Kick Push?


----------



## c_wong428 (Apr 9, 2008)

Out For Fame = best hippa hoppa songs ever made. That beat/rhyme is so fucking grimey and sweet.


----------



## frozenfishsticks (Apr 9, 2008)

I hadn't listened to The Roots in a while, but on Saturday, they played on campus FOR FREE. That was probably the best concert I've ever been to.

I need to buy _Game Theory_ now, and I'm waiting for their new album, _Rising Down_ that should be coming out on the 29th.


----------



## Green Lantern (Apr 9, 2008)

I need more acoustic hip hop in my life-
So thusly- to the MD- Recommend me some good hip hop which has acoustic guitars in it providing the main backing/ or is completely acoustic guitar oriented. (Similar to the acoustic version of Superstar I posted 2 pages back)


----------



## frozenfishsticks (Apr 9, 2008)

The only other acoustic hip-hop I remember hearing is "Thugz Mansion (N.Y.)" with Nas and 2Pac. It's on Nas' _God's Son_ album.


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 9, 2008)

Acoustic Hip-Hop? Sounds pretty foreign. Something like Kamaal the Abstract?


----------



## King (Apr 9, 2008)

I get into, like, a "music zone" that switches every two-three months. I will literally listen to the same album for two-three months and then I just seriously switch it up to another album. Right now, I'm currently heavily bumping *D12*'s _Devil's Night_, which I actually always thought was a flop, but after hearing the track American Psycho, I got hooked onto the whole album.


----------



## azuken (Apr 9, 2008)

King said:


> I interpreted this into saying "I only listen to mainstream hip-hop music."
> 
> KRS-One defeats 95% of all rappers alive.




I dont only listen to mainstream.... I dont know, maybe its his vocals, but he just isnt appealing to me.


----------



## abstract (Apr 9, 2008)

Green Lantern said:


> I need more acoustic hip hop in my life-
> So thusly- to the MD- Recommend me some good hip hop which has acoustic guitars in it providing the main backing/ or is completely acoustic guitar oriented. (Similar to the acoustic version of Superstar I posted 2 pages back)



I have a friend who is in a band, some of the stuff they do is hip-hop. 

They are actually really good, even though they are only known around Atlanta. 

Check out Suburban Soul on myspace, and listen to piss test.  That is the only hip-hopish song they have on their I think.


----------



## KushyKage (Apr 9, 2008)

well this is intelligent hip hop thread, so Krs definitely belongs in here. 

im pumpin Dogg Food, Kurupt and Daz so underrated I think


----------



## c_wong428 (Apr 9, 2008)

Spank Rock.



Discuss?


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Apr 9, 2008)

I started respinning some Method Man + Redman works like Blackout! -- what do you guys think of this duo?


----------



## abstract (Apr 9, 2008)

Nobunaga said:


> I started respinning some Method Man + Redman works like Blackout! -- what do you guys think of this duo?




Method man-illest style ever. 

Redman-Almost illest style ever. 

They're really good together, I like blackout! a lot.


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 9, 2008)

BRUCE LEE > you said:


> Spank Rock.
> 
> 
> 
> Discuss?



Chilly Will


----------



## abstract (Apr 9, 2008)

Wow, I actually like 8 Diagrams a lot. 

I got it when it came out, and was really disappointed.  But listening to it a few months later, I deff. think Wu-Tang is back.  Method Man is on point, so is Ghostface and the GZA. 

And the production is as good as any Wu-Tang album just about, it's just different. 

As far as group albums go I would rank it behind 36 Chambers and Forever of course, but not as far as some people would think. 

Anyone else care for it?


----------



## c_wong428 (Apr 9, 2008)

Havent listened to it alot, I kinda wrote it off, actually forgot I had it.


The one track thats worth the whole album is 16th Chamber ODB Special. That shit is premium.


----------



## Perverse (Apr 10, 2008)

DL Incognito has a new album.


----------



## Green Lantern (Apr 10, 2008)

Re: Acoustic hip-hop- I think I've found what I'm looking for with a little youtubing. 

G Love  seems to fit the bill somewhat.


----------



## c_wong428 (Apr 10, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> Have you seen the videos for Bangers and Cash yet?




Yeah, amazing


----------



## Perverse (Apr 10, 2008)

Green Lantern said:


> Re: Acoustic hip-hop- I think I've found what I'm looking for with a little youtubing.
> 
> G Love  seems to fit the bill somewhat.



I love me some G Love & Special Sauce.


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 10, 2008)

Nobunaga said:


> I started respinning some Method Man + Redman works like Blackout! -- what do you guys think of this duo?


One of my favorite albums.
E. Sermon and RZA on Production, pure sex.


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 10, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tKKxPtP6XjQ[/YOUTUBE]
These dudes are straight nuts on the mic. Awesome battle.


----------



## furious styles (Apr 10, 2008)

already posted. it is amazing. 

lols at how much that video has blown up. when it first got posted here it had like 900 views.


----------



## delirium (Apr 10, 2008)

Eli.. man. This dude is just fire. No. Not even fire. Dude is FIYAAAAAAHHHHHH


----------



## Space Jam (Apr 10, 2008)

Dylon> Eli

Eli`s a CLOSE second though


----------



## Perverse (Apr 11, 2008)

DL Incognito's new shit. Check it! It's better than Organic Music For A Digital World.


----------



## King (Apr 11, 2008)

Anyone hear bump any Tupac?


----------



## azuken (Apr 11, 2008)

i really dont like tupac.... too hard...

Biggie > tupac imo


----------



## Space Jam (Apr 11, 2008)

I like Tupac, But i know he wasent even remotely close to "the greatest" like so many millions of people believe... I could name like 20 people off the top my head better than tupac.

but yea, i like him ok


----------

